# PG again with your 4th, 5th, or even 6th child?



## allforthegirl

Hi Ladies!! :hi:

I thought I would start a thread for all us that have done this many times before!! This is where all of us with large families can chat!!

This will be baby #5 for me. I have four beautiful boys now and would love to have a little pink bundle running around the house!!

I just started my 5th week of this PG after a loss in Jan '13. It was a suspected ectopic so I will going for an early u/s next week sometime to confirm babe is in the right place.

This morning I woke up with a touch of ms. I feel like gagging at everything even though I am hungry. I am slightly tired and my bbs hurt including my nips.

Would love to hear about your's, please share!!


*Our lovely large family list!!*

*LoveSanrio* EDD: Dec 4th, 2013, 0B 4G, team :yellow:

*Kaiecee* EDD: Dec 14th, 1023, 3B 0G, :blue:

*WantaBelly* EDD: Dec 17th, 2013, 2Boys 6Girls, :blue:

*threegirls* EDD: Dec 18th, 2013, 0B 3G, team :blue:

*Kyme3* EDD: Jan 20th, 2014, 1B 2G, team :blue:

*bluecathy1978* EDD: N/A, 3B 2G, team :yellow:

*serenity9712* EDD: Feb 2nd, 2014, 1B 2G, TWINS!! Congrats!!

*allforthegirl* EDD: Feb 6th, 2014, 4B 0G, team :pink:

*ty12wes06* EDD: Feb 14th, 2014, 3B 0G, team :pink:

*Kell* EDD: Feb 11th, 2014, 4B 1G, team :pink:

*Whitesoxfan41* EDD: Feb 12th 2014, 0B 3G, team :blue:?

*Masonsbaby * EDD: Feb 14th, 2014, 1B 2G, team :yellow:

*gatormom2tots* EDD: Feb 14th, 2012, 1B 2G team :yellow:

*HappyHome* EDD: Feb 14th, 2014, 3G (1step son and 1 step daughter), team :yellow:

*tryn4* EDD: Feb 18th, 2014, 3B 1G, team :pink:

*wannabenewmum* EDD: N/A, 2B 3G, team :yellow:

*wannabubba#4* EDD: March 7th, 2014, 3B 1G, team :yellow: 

*lashes85* EDD: N/A, 4B, team :pink:

*Feistymom* EDD: N/A, 1B 2G, team :yellow:

*ladyluck8181* EDD: N/A, 2B 2G, team :yellow:

*brookettc3* EDD: March 19, 2014, 2B 1G, team :pink:

*snobabe* EDD: March 2014, 7B 4G, team :yellow:

*aurora32* EDD: March 22, 2014, 4B 2G :yellow:

*Mrsglamiam* EDD: March 25, 2014, 3B 1G, team :yellow:

*MamaPeaches* EDD: April 24th, 2014, 1B 3G, team :blue:

*Fairydust22* EDD: May 27th, 2014, 3B 2G, team :yellow:





*crysshae* :angel: We all here for you!

*MamaPeaches* :angel: We will pray for you!!, You did it again Congrats!

*mom2pne* :angel: Can't wait to see your BFP again!


----------



## WantaBelly

I'm SO glad to see you here allforthegirl! I am sending you all my pink baby dust as long as you send me your blue! ;) This will be my 9th Little One and I look forward to hearing from other large families, thanks for starting this thread!


----------



## allforthegirl

Awwe Thank you!! It is good to be here again!!

I am glad you found what will be us!! There are a few from the other thread of large families in TTC side that just got their BFP's so I figured it was about time to make one for us here!!

I promise to send you tons of blue :dust: your way!! 

Did you find the pulls and pinching on the right or left this time around? I have some across the Ramzi's theory and I think it is very interesting as I am having pulls and pinching on my left.... which to the study that was 98% correct, that girls attach to the left and boys to the right. I am not holding my breath but it is still really neat, kind of my own science experiment. :rofl:


----------



## allforthegirl

Tonight I am cramping a bit more but nothing too bad. Though I did just look down and I have a tinny bump. Ooo I don't know how long I will be able to hide this little one LOL

Oh and I just had two ice-cream sandwiches :dohh:


----------



## Kyme3

Hi lady's I'm pregnant with my 4th baby have 2 girls & a boy :) hoping for another boy :) 7wks 2 days


----------



## allforthegirl

GL tons of blue :dust: to you!! How are you feeling?


----------



## Kyme3

Naw thank you :) feeling great so far how about you ? Tons of pink all the way to you in Canada :)


----------



## bluecathy1978

Hi,

I am pregnant with my 6th baby. Got a bit of a battle on at first though as I had an abnormal smear a week before I found out I was pregnant. I have managed to put off my colposcopy until after I have had my dating scan though as the dr kept banging on about how it was safe to have a colposcopy in pregnancy. I asked him if it was 100% safe and he said he couldnt confirm that so I said bye bye then!!!

Apart from that I am feeling very nasueaous, extremely tired and having trouble sleeping at the minute!! We do not mind if we have a boy or girl but another boy would be a lot easier just for fitting them in bedrooms!! Currently have 3 boys and 2 girls and 2 large double bedrooms and one small single bedroom with not much chance of moving :)

Got my dating scan on 27th june and already have numerous other appointments for consultants ect as in my last pregnancy I had gestational diabetes. My first baby was huge (10lb 15oz) but the subsequent babies have all been under that. In my 3rd pregnancy I had high blood pressure and ended up delivering my baby by emergency c section after a failed induction at 38 weeks. All that combined with my age of now 35 and a high BMI means I am contantly being monitored!!

I just want this pregnancy to go smoothly, have a spontaneous delivery and use only gas and air.

This is definately my last baby as I am making sure my husband gets the snip before this baby is born!!!!!


----------



## allforthegirl

Welcome ladies!! :hi:

Well I do have to say that today my dreams were on Acid!! The weirdest things happened, very unexplainable things happened!! I woke up shaking my head!!


----------



## serenity9712

I'm pregnant again after a loss in jan 2013. Hoping this one will make it beings how it was natural and no fertility meds yay!. I'm 5 weeks and 5 days. And dr is suspecting multiples because my hcg level at 5 weeks 1 day was 3469 & exactly 2 days later was 7026. I have an ultrasound at 1pm. I'm excited and scared. But hoping whatever is in me is healthy and will sustain to full term.


----------



## allforthegirl

serenity9712 said:


> I'm pregnant again after a loss in jan 2013. Hoping this one will make it beings how it was natural and no fertility meds yay!. I'm 5 weeks and 5 days. And dr is suspecting multiples because my hcg level at 5 weeks 1 day was 3469 & exactly 2 days later was 7026. I have an ultrasound at 1pm. I'm excited and scared. But hoping whatever is in me is healthy and will sustain to full term.

Wow those are great numbers!! Congrats and let us know if you actually have been blessed with two!!


----------



## crysshae

Hello everyone! This is my 6th pregnancy. I just found out at 9 dpo,:happydance: and allforthegirl has been confirming my test results for me. Lol! She is a great source of encouragement! I'm 11 dpo today. We have 8 children already, 2 from DH's previous marriage, and 6 I have given birth to. 

Congratulations to all of you!




> Well I do have to say that today my dreams were on Acid!! The weirdest things happened, very unexplainable things happened!! I woke up shaking my head!!

Lol!


----------



## MamaPeaches

Hi Ladies :flower: I am excited to see a large families pregnancy group! This will be baby number five for us, hoping for another baby boy but will be happy with another girl too! We have three girls and a boy currently! Mainly just sore boobies, exhaustion and right side twinges as symptoms! 

I am going to a birth center with a midwive for the first time with this pregnancy! I've had hospital births with my previous babies and I am wanting my all natural birth this time! The birth center is brand new and the first of its kind here in my state! 

Life is a quite busy as we will be moving to a town over next month so with packing and quite a few events going on this month I'm already feeling exhausted! But at least we are getting it over now vs later! So happy to get to know other mommies and have support!


----------



## allforthegirl

Welcome to the new mommas!!

I would love to have a natural birth, but I don't qualify for a MW so I will have to stay with my OB. Maybe this time I will stay at home as long as I can!! :haha:


----------



## ty12wes06

I have three and just got a BFP this morning for baby #4! All boys so far...fingers crossed for pink!


----------



## allforthegirl

ty12wes06 said:


> I have three and just got a BFP this morning for baby #4! All boys so far...fingers crossed for pink!

I have four boys also looking for my little pink bundle!! I will keep my FX for you too!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Kyme3

Anyone here from Australia ?


----------



## threegirls

Can I join you ladies? I am so glad to see this post. I am having my fourth baby/third pregnancy. We have one set of twins ALL GIRLS....so we have our fingers crossed for that baby boy!! I am 12 weeks 2 days along and due December 18th. 

I know that many of you are in the early first few weeks of pregnancy (and congrats to all :happydance: ) but has anyone noticed that they are showing so much earlier and more with these subsequent pregnancy's?? I. AM. HUGE. I look like I am about 6 months pregnant and it is an actual round baby belly :shrug: not just the bloating (doesn't even roll like fat does :haha: ). We've already had a scan and there was only one little bean in there. I cried all day yesterday because I just feel completely ridiculous looking this pregnant this soon. It has also made the pregnancy hard to hide since we are trying to surprise everyone and announce at a summer party in July....but I don't think it will happen. 

Anyway Sorry for the long post. I've just been wondering if anyone else has had the same. Good luck and :dust:


----------



## allforthegirl

threegirls yes with each PG I have noticed I do show sooner. Though I am hoping this one will hide a bit more than before. I too want to wait to tell people so this may be a bit challenging!!


----------



## crysshae

Yes! I show earlier every time. With my twins, 4th pregnancy, I had to get maternity clothes at 8 weeks. Lol. And since those two stretched everything out so well, lol, I felt like you do when pregnant with my youngest. Somewhere between 4 and 6 months it evened out though.


----------



## threegirls

That makes me feel so much better! I am just so round....literally I look like I did at 6 months with my first. I don't know how we are going to hide this one for the next few weeks unless I just don't leave my house :haha: It is comforting to know I am not alone.


----------



## allforthegirl

So do you feel like the stitch like pains are worse with this one or each one? The reason I ask is because it seems mine are getting worse with each day. They don't last too long but can be quite painful. Well at least the last one was.


----------



## crysshae

Yes! I definitely do. I have a pretty sharp one that feels like it's pushing on the underside of my right hip bone at times. Other times its just sharp without the pushing. Then another kind of pulling feeling in my left back like in the same area as my hip bone but in the back of my pelvis instead. They last a few seconds or so each time. I feel like they are way more noticeable this time, but it's been 4 years so I was wondering if I just don't remember...


----------



## allforthegirl

I am wondering the same thing. Though I definitely remember them with my second. They were BAD!! I chalked that up to the fact that it was because there was only 7 months in between when I found out we were PG again. This time I am a lot more in shape then I was with any of my others so maybe it because things are tighter.... I seriously have no idea why LOL I think I am grasping :dohh:


----------



## crysshae

Lol. It's probably all just the normal goings on and it's on our mind all the time. I'm not in as good a shape as I was last time. I've also noticed a type of burning feeling across my pelvis here and there. It's not painful just odd. I can't think of another way to describe it.


----------



## serenity9712

Got the news. Sorry been tired all day. Were expecting twins! Both healthy and measuring right on spot!.


----------



## kell

Hello Ladies :) 

Baby number 6 for me. I have 4 boys and a girl so would love another pink bubba but happy either way :)

Happy and healthy 9 months to you all.

Kell x


----------



## allforthegirl

crysshae said:


> Lol. It's probably all just the normal goings on and it's on our mind all the time. I'm not in as good a shape as I was last time. I've also noticed a type of burning feeling across my pelvis here and there. It's not painful just odd. I can't think of another way to describe it.

I know what you mean I had that too early on, but nothing since. A great sign things are progressing nicely I think :winkwink:





serenity9712 said:


> Got the news. Sorry been tired all day. Were expecting twins! Both healthy and measuring right on spot!.

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Congrats!!!





kell said:


> Hello Ladies :)
> 
> Baby number 6 for me. I have 4 boys and a girl so would love another pink bubba but happy either way :)
> 
> Happy and healthy 9 months to you all.
> 
> Kell x

Welcome!! And welcome to Team Pink LOL there are a few of us on here wanting a pink one and a few wanting a blue! GL to all of us I will push all the blue vibes to those that want it gladly LOL:thumbup:


----------



## kell

Thank you Allforthegirl lol

I have plenty of blue vibes going spare too if anyone need them! :D


----------



## threegirls

allforthegirl said:


> So do you feel like the stitch like pains are worse with this one or each one? The reason I ask is because it seems mine are getting worse with each day. They don't last too long but can be quite painful. Well at least the last one was.

In the first few weeks I did have a lot of pains (which I didn't have with the other pregnancies). I also had a lot of sensitivity around my c-section scar which I thought was really strange. But I haven't had any for a while so hopefully it won't come back anytime soon lol



serenity9712 said:


> Got the news. Sorry been tired all day. Were expecting twins! Both healthy and measuring right on spot!.

Congratulations!! That is wonderful news. 



kell said:


> Hello Ladies :)
> 
> Baby number 6 for me. I have 4 boys and a girl so would love another pink bubba but happy either way :)
> 
> Happy and healthy 9 months to you all.
> 
> Kell x

Congrats. I'm definitely sending all my pink dust your way. I hope you get another girl :)


----------



## allforthegirl

Ok I am going to add a list of us listing the due date and how many children. So please list everything for me so I can add you to the front page. :)


----------



## WantaBelly

December 17th and this is our 9th


----------



## threegirls

December 18th....I have 3 girls and expecting our 4th baby :)


----------



## allforthegirl

Thanks have edited the front page!! ;)


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Hi Ladies!

Do you mind if I join you? :) Due date Feb 12!

I'm pregnant with baby #4! I have 3 girls, so blue would obviously be interesting (HAHA) but happy with a healthy babe. I'm going to ask a LOT of questions and pick your brains during this pregnancy as it has been 15 years since I've been PG! AHH! 

Congratulations to all of you! I hope we all have healthy pregnancies!


----------



## kell

Thanks threegirls :) 

Due 11th Feb and my 6th baby. 

Kell x


----------



## MamaPeaches

I'm due Feb 14, 2014 :)

Is anyone else really exhausted? I don't remember ever being this exhausted with my others. I got home from taking the kids to the pool and was dozing off with them during nap time. Hoping my energy comes back soon, it's hard to be exhausted when you have so much to do.


----------



## crysshae

I'm on my phone so it's difficult to quote everyone but I wanted to say...

Congratulations on the twins serenity. They are a blast!

Welcome and congratulations to everyone else who has joined. 

My due date is February 17th, and we have 8 kids. 4 girls 31, 29, 17, 10 and 4 boys 21, 14, 10, 4. 

My test is darker today at 12 dpo. So excited!!!


----------



## Kyme3

Due jan 22nd baby number 4 :)


----------



## allforthegirl

crysshae said:


> I'm on my phone so it's difficult to quote everyone but I wanted to say...
> 
> Congratulations on the twins serenity. They are a blast!
> 
> Welcome and congratulations to everyone else who has joined.
> 
> My due date is February 17th, and we have 8 kids. 4 girls 31, 29, 17, 10 and 4 boys 21, 14, 10, 4.
> 
> My test is darker today at 12 dpo. So excited!!!

Yay for darker tests!! I love seeing them get darker!!

I have updated the front page!! :flower:


----------



## ty12wes06

Mamapeaches- we are due date buddies! I'm due Feb 14th also! I'm also tired! And peeing a lot! Have you had labs done yet?


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

MamaPeaches said:


> I'm due Feb 14, 2014 :)
> 
> Is anyone else really exhausted? I don't remember ever being this exhausted with my others. I got home from taking the kids to the pool and was dozing off with them during nap time. Hoping my energy comes back soon, it's hard to be exhausted when you have so much to do.

I am WIPED. Not sure if it is because I am so much older with this pregnancy or I just forgot! :)


----------



## MamaPeaches

ty12wes06 said:


> Mamapeaches- we are due date buddies! I'm due Feb 14th also! I'm also tired! And peeing a lot! Have you had labs done yet?

Yay for having a due date buddy! Glad its not just me! Not yet my first appt is June 19th! I have never been told my levels after my labs with any of my babies :shrug: This will be my first appt with a midwive at a birth center so I am curious to see how it goes and how different! Have you had yours yet?


----------



## serenity9712

Due date feb 2, 2014 3 children expecting twins which makes #'s 4 & 5


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Congratulations Serenity!!! 

Wishing all the mamas very healthy pregnancies!!


----------



## Masonsbaby

hi Guys :hi:
We are going for baby #4 and have a son and 2 daughters.
Our :bfp:was a huge surprise as we weren't trying and were away on holiday only to come home and discover we had more fun on our holiday than we thought:winkwink:
are now very excited and are due on 14th feb


----------



## allforthegirl

Masonsbaby said:


> hi Guys :hi:
> We are going for baby #4 and have a son and 2 daughters.
> Our :bfp:was a huge surprise as we weren't trying and were away on holiday only to come home and discover we had more fun on our holiday than we thought:winkwink:
> are now very excited and are due on 14th feb

:wave: Welcome!! Congrats to a beautiful little surprise!! Three out of mine are wonderful surprises too!! :winkwink: Though this one was planned for for once :haha:


----------



## crysshae

Masonsbaby said:


> hi Guys :hi:
> We are going for baby #4 and have a son and 2 daughters.
> Our :bfp:was a huge surprise as we weren't trying and were away on holiday only to come home and discover we had more fun on our holiday than we thought:winkwink:
> are now very excited and are due on 14th feb

Welcome and Congratulations!


----------



## Masonsbaby

Good Morning Ladies,
Is anyone else feeling a little high strung? I am finding it hard to control my emotions and am worried about taking out my frustration on the kids(& hubby). Usually I am easy going but am finding myself getting p###ed off at the smallest things :growlmad: Then crying about getting mad:cry:
Feels like I'm losing my marbles lol
The last thing I want is the kids (or hubby) resenting this pregnancy coz I've turned into the B-Witch from hell!


----------



## LoveSanrio

Hey ladies! Visiting from 2nd tri! I have 4 girls, so naturally we wouldn't mind a boy this time around. I would love to experience what it is like to have a son. I will be happy with a girl as well, after all I do know the daughter thing pretty well lol! I honestly think if I'm told boy by the u/s tech I might not believe her haha! We have a private 4D ultrasound booked on June 18th at 12:30pm! Its a gender scan specifically sowe should get a pretty good look at what's going on "down there" lol! So I guess in 9 days or so I will know what to start buying!
Anyhow, I'm laying in bed with some hellacious heartburn right now and its killing me! Can't take tums either bc they make me sick. I can't win damn it! Lol


----------



## LoveSanrio

Also want to add that this is my very last baby, so if no boy this time it isnt going to happen for me. I used to be really upset by that, but honestly now that I am pregnant I am just happy to have a baby, whatever it may be!


----------



## crysshae

Welcome LoveSanrio! Have fun at your scan. I hope you get your boy!


----------



## Masonsbaby

TEAM :yellow:


----------



## allforthegirl

LoveSanrio said:


> Also want to add that this is my very last baby, so if no boy this time it isnt going to happen for me. I used to be really upset by that, but honestly now that I am pregnant I am just happy to have a baby, whatever it may be!

I would love to add you to the front page but I don't have any detail other that you have 4 girls ;) What is your EDD and are you team yellow?


----------



## MamaPeaches

Please take me off the list, I'm experiencing another miscarriage:cry: I don't know what's wrong with my body. I'm devastated.


----------



## crysshae

I am so sorry MamaPeaches. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## allforthegirl

MamaPeaches said:


> Please take me off the list, I'm experiencing another miscarriage:cry: I don't know what's wrong with my body. I'm devastated.

Oh good heavens :hugs: I am so sorry! Please let us know if anything changes ok??


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

MamaPeaches said:


> Please take me off the list, I'm experiencing another miscarriage:cry: I don't know what's wrong with my body. I'm devastated.

I'm so sorry. Gentle hugs and thoughts for you!


----------



## ty12wes06

Mama peaches my heart goes out to you! Sending loves and hugs!


----------



## allforthegirl

My ultrasound is in the morning!! I am getting excited!

So questions to the multi mummies, are your cramps really painful? I was actually quite worried earlier today because the cramps were so bad my back, hips and thighs were feeling it too. Wondering if it is because we have done this before to ourselves.... many times LOL I honestly don't remember cramping this much in the beginning at all!! Then again I never had a loss before so maybe I was just panicing that I was having a mc?!?! :shrug: anyone notice the same things??


----------



## LoveSanrio

allforthegirl said:


> LoveSanrio said:
> 
> 
> Also want to add that this is my very last baby, so if no boy this time it isnt going to happen for me. I used to be really upset by that, but honestly now that I am pregnant I am just happy to have a baby, whatever it may be!
> 
> I would love to add you to the front page but I don't have any detail other that you have 4 girls ;) What is your EDD and are you team yellow?Click to expand...

Sounds good to me! My EDD is Dec. 4th. Will deffo have baby before then though as I will have a scheduled section no later than 39 weeks, but my last 3 daughters were born at 37 weeks or before. My body doesn't do well in pregnancy and I always seem to develop pregnancy induced hypertension and pre-eclampsia. My bp was already elevated at 12 weeks pregnant! Anyhow, I am team yellow for now, but will know if my bump turns blue or pink on the 18th! Can't wait! 


allforthegirl said:


> My ultrasound is in the morning!! I am getting excited!
> 
> So questions to the multi mummies, are your cramps really painful? I was actually quite worried earlier today because the cramps were so bad my back, hips and thighs were feeling it too. Wondering if it is because we have done this before to ourselves.... many times LOL I honestly don't remember cramping this much in the beginning at all!! Then again I never had a loss before so maybe I was just panicing that I was having a mc?!?! :shrug: anyone notice the same things??

I have my cramps here and there as well, but nothing severe. I do get some pretty bad gas cramps on occasion though. Cramping can be totally normal though, so try not to worry hun :hugs: can't wait to hear about your ultrasound!


----------



## wannabubba#4

allforthegirl said:


> My ultrasound is in the morning!! I am getting excited!
> 
> So questions to the multi mummies, are your cramps really painful? I was actually quite worried earlier today because the cramps were so bad my back, hips and thighs were feeling it too. Wondering if it is because we have done this before to ourselves.... many times LOL I honestly don't remember cramping this much in the beginning at all!! Then again I never had a loss before so maybe I was just panicing that I was having a mc?!?! :shrug: anyone notice the same things??

Good Luck with ultrasound :hugs::hugs:

xxx


----------



## Masonsbaby

Yes! My cramps were so bad the other night i had to get out of bed and walk around. Get some bad gas cramps too.


----------



## Masonsbaby

Good Luck with your scan AFTG xx


----------



## crysshae

allforthegirl said:


> My ultrasound is in the morning!! I am getting excited!
> 
> So questions to the multi mummies, are your cramps really painful? I was actually quite worried earlier today because the cramps were so bad my back, hips and thighs were feeling it too. Wondering if it is because we have done this before to ourselves.... many times LOL I honestly don't remember cramping this much in the beginning at all!! Then again I never had a loss before so maybe I was just panicing that I was having a mc?!?! :shrug: anyone notice the same things??

Good luck with your ultrasound! 

I've been getting cramps here and there, and a few into my back and legs, but I think those cramps are usually from (TMI) constipation and/or gas. Those two things are awful for me right now. FYI...For anyone else suffering from constipation, apple juice and a big glass of water at the same time helped me a little yesterday.


----------



## allforthegirl

Thank you Lovelies!! I am not constipated at all!! PG always helps me with my digestive system. So that is not it. I have some gas pains this morning and I know that wasn't it. So best optimistic guess is that baby is trying to make room in me....

Woke up at 6 am to go pee and can't seem to go back to sleep. So I am up catching up on some B&B before the crazy starts in my house LOL


----------



## crysshae

allforthegirl said:


> Thank you Lovelies!! I am not constipated at all!! PG always helps me with my digestive system. So that is not it. I have some gas pains this morning and I know that wasn't it. So best optimistic guess is that baby is trying to make room in me....
> 
> Woke up at 6 am to go pee and can't seem to go back to sleep. So I am up catching up on some B&B before the crazy starts in my house LOL

Wow! Lucky you! Lol. 

I bet it is little one rearranging the furniture and snuggling in good, especially since they've gone away. 

Have fun at your scan!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

allforthegirl said:


> My ultrasound is in the morning!! I am getting excited!
> 
> So questions to the multi mummies, are your cramps really painful? I was actually quite worried earlier today because the cramps were so bad my back, hips and thighs were feeling it too. Wondering if it is because we have done this before to ourselves.... many times LOL I honestly don't remember cramping this much in the beginning at all!! Then again I never had a loss before so maybe I was just panicing that I was having a mc?!?! :shrug: anyone notice the same things??

I have been having some pretty crazy cramping in my low back, around the bottom of my tummy and the tops of my thighs as well. I only have 3 children but this is my 8th pregnancy (my first in over 5 years) and I believe with my m/c's I started bleeding first and the cramping became like contractions. I think what we're feeling is normal! Hang in there! Good luck with your scan!!


----------



## LuvmyDeputy13

Im preggo with my 6th and hope for a boy!


----------



## crysshae

Congratulations and welcome LoveMyDeputy!


----------



## wife.mom

Pregnant with number 6. 
EDD is Dec 10.
We have 4 boys and 1 girl so far.
We also lost a boy at 13 weeks in 2011.
I am convinced this is another boy, but would love a girl.


----------



## crysshae

wife.mom said:


> Pregnant with number 6.
> EDD is Dec 10.
> We have 4 boys and 1 girl so far.
> We also lost a boy at 13 weeks in 2011.
> I am convinced this is another boy, but would love a girl.

Welcome and congratulations!


----------



## allforthegirl

Well everything went well with the u/s. Baby's heart is beating at 112bpm

https://i1265.photobucket.com/albums/jj519/Sacha_Claude/IMG_1407.jpg


----------



## wannabubba#4

allforthegirl said:


> Well everything went well with the u/s. Baby's heart is beating at 112bpm
> 
> https://i1265.photobucket.com/albums/jj519/Sacha_Claude/IMG_1407.jpg

awww that's lovely xxx :baby:

So happy for you xxx :hugs::hugs:


----------



## crysshae

allforthegirl said:


> Well everything went well with the u/s. Baby's heart is beating at 112bpm

That's wonderful news! Great job, mama!


----------



## crysshae

You all may already know about this site, but I found it and thought I'd share. It gives daily details and pictures rather than just weekly info. I hope I'm not the only one, but not having something different to read about baby's progress each day (or every hour for that matter) drives me crazy! Lol. 

https://pregnancy.familyeducation.com/


----------



## allforthegirl

I do too. I sit at home wondering now what all the time. When B&B is slow I get really bored.


----------



## crysshae

allforthegirl said:


> I do too. I sit at home wondering now what all the time. When B&B is slow I get really bored.

Oh gosh, I can so relate to that! You have a sweet pea now! It's cool to watch that ticker change.


----------



## allforthegirl

Time seems to be dragging along for me. Though got a call from the Dr office this morning and now have my second apt booked for July 5th!! I will be 9 weeks then. :dance:


----------



## crysshae

Yay! 

I'm planning on buying one of those Dopplers so I can listen to the heartbeat in between visits.


----------



## allforthegirl

How soon did you hear your babies heart beat last time??


----------



## crysshae

We heard it at 8 weeks on one of those ultrasound scanners that lets you see and hear the heartbeat. With the Doppler, it's always been at 12 weeks.


----------



## WantaBelly

Can anyone that's familiar with nub shots have a look at my thread with my 13 wk 2 days scan pic in it & tell me what you think please? I thought I saw the gender during the scan but it was just a real quick shot because they were mostly up by the neck trying to get the NT measurement


----------



## Masonsbaby

Morning laies 
quick question How big was your gestational sac at 5 weeks pregnant if you had a scan?
Just curious if mine was normal think it was about 3.5 to 4mm 
Thanx


----------



## Masonsbaby

allforthegirl said:


> How soon did you hear your babies heart beat last time??

6 1/2 weeks with daughter


----------



## crysshae

Masonsbaby said:


> Morning laies
> quick question How big was your gestational sac at 5 weeks pregnant if you had a scan?
> Just curious if mine was normal think it was about 3.5 to 4mm
> Thanx

The baby is supposed to be about that size at 5 weeks, I think. Maybe you heard/saw the CRL measurement??


----------



## allforthegirl

That does sound like the CRL to me too. My tech didn't measure the sack just the baby.


----------



## Masonsbaby

Got the report the next day and by my o day should have been 4+5 which was what the report said too "gestational sac measuring 4-5 weeks pregnant no yolk sac or fetal pole visable yet "
Have another scan on Friday so hopefully will see more then as I will be 6 weeks


----------



## Masonsbaby

Also he didn't tell me it was that big I was just reading the numbers myself so I may have made a mistake lol


----------



## allforthegirl

Well that sounds better!! GL on your next scan!!


----------



## LoveSanrio

Gender scan tomorrow! Whoo hoo! Guess we will see if its another girl or what's to be my only boy!


----------



## allforthegirl

LoveSanrio said:


> Gender scan tomorrow! Whoo hoo! Guess we will see if its another girl or what's to be my only boy!

GL my dear, cant wait to hear all about it and see a pic of your beautiful wonder!! Please post a pic!!


----------



## Hiall

Hello, just found out 5 weeks with no 5 :) xx


----------



## allforthegirl

Hiall said:


> Hello, just found out 5 weeks with no 5 :) xx

Congrats!!:flower:


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Congratulations Haill! H & H 9 Months!


----------



## allforthegirl

I am feeling a bit better today after a very crappy weekend! My boobs are bit more sore but I don't feel as nauseous today!! I am totally ok with that!!


----------



## crysshae

Hey Lady, Go ahead and remove my due date please. I hope I'll be added back soon!


----------



## crysshae

LoveSanrio said:


> Gender scan tomorrow! Whoo hoo! Guess we will see if its another girl or what's to be my only boy!

Did you get your boy?


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

crysshae said:


> Hey Lady, Go ahead and remove my due date please. I hope I'll be added back soon!

Hugs hugs. I'm so sorry! I hope you're back very soon!


----------



## Masonsbaby

So sorry Crysshae My thoughts are with you.



my scan has just been moved to today so will let you know how it goes. I am terrified they are going to say the sac is empty :( Had a mmc before and had no preg symptoms
With my other 3 had terrible ms and this one its just coming in waves and no wear near as bad :(


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Masonsbaby said:


> So sorry Crysshae My thoughts are with you.
> 
> 
> 
> my scan has just been moved to today so will let you know how it goes. I am terrified they are going to say the sac is empty :( Had a mmc before and had no preg symptoms
> With my other 3 had terrible ms and this one its just coming in waves and no wear near as bad :(

Lots of positive thoughts and hugs for you!!


----------



## crysshae

Masonsbaby said:


> So sorry Crysshae My thoughts are with you.
> 
> 
> 
> my scan has just been moved to today so will let you know how it goes. I am terrified they are going to say the sac is empty :( Had a mmc before and had no preg symptoms
> With my other 3 had terrible ms and this one its just coming in waves and no wear near as bad :(

Sending positive thoughts your way. Every pregnancy is different. Hopefully that's all the difference is.


----------



## LoveSanrio

Just wanted to let everyone know that my baby was being shy the other day and would NOT uncross its legs! Baby is very talented though... it was kicking, wiggling, punching, and flopping around while keeping its legs crossed the entire time. The tech looked for 45 minutes, had me drink juice, change positions, all to no avail. My rescheduled appt is tomorrow morning, so hopefully we can find out then!


----------



## Masonsbaby

wooho! Bubby is all good had a yolk sac and crl was 4.1mm measuring 5+6 due valentines day which is exactly what i thought.
So relieved was so scared of having an empty sac
Heartbeat was 115 bpm

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## allforthegirl

LoveSanrio said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know that my baby was being shy the other day and would NOT uncross its legs! Baby is very talented though... it was kicking, wiggling, punching, and flopping around while keeping its legs crossed the entire time. The tech looked for 45 minutes, had me drink juice, change positions, all to no avail. My rescheduled appt is tomorrow morning, so hopefully we can find out then!

Well that little stinker LOL Well hopefully you will see it soon!!



Masonsbaby said:


> wooho! Bubby is all good had a yolk sac and crl was 4.1mm measuring 5+6 due valentines day which is exactly what i thought.
> So relieved was so scared of having an empty sac
> Heartbeat was 115 bpm
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Congrats looks good!!


----------



## allforthegirl

Today is the start of blueberry week for me so I figured I would share my no-bump bump shot LOL


----------



## threegirls

I bought some items from Motherhood Maternity and they sent some really great coupons with my package! $50 to carseatcanopy.com $40 to sevenslings.com $35 to uddercovers.com oh AND a gift certificate for a free nursing pillow along with some other little coupons for bottles and such. I thought it was a really great deal. Of course I'll have to pay the shipping but I think it's totally worth it. :happydance:


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

That's fantastic! I need to order from Motherhood for the coupons! :)


----------



## allforthegirl

That sounds awesome, though I don't think I would get those... I bought a skirt and a couple tank tops there and I didn't get any coupons, but when I went into Thyme Maternity they gave me a bunch but haven't looked at them yet lol.


----------



## LoveSanrio

Well everyone, it looks as though I am not destined to have a boy. We are team Pink for the very last time! I am not sad to be having a girl, just kinda disappointed I won't ever be having a boy. Now I just hope baby stays pink because I have already started shopping! Anyone else have gender scans at 16 weeks and they turn out to be right?


----------



## allforthegirl

LoveSanrio said:


> Well everyone, it looks as though I am not destined to have a boy. We are team Pink for the very last time! I am not sad to be having a girl, just kinda disappointed I won't ever be having a boy. Now I just hope baby stays pink because I have already started shopping! Anyone else have gender scans at 16 weeks and they turn out to be right?

I have read other ladies stories that they had an early scan and then at their 20 week nt scan it turn out to be a girl when they already started painting the room blue LOL So I wouldn't buy too much stuff love just yet.


----------



## LoveSanrio

Yeah, hoping pink stays pink.... although I can't say I would mind a boy either lol!


----------



## allforthegirl

Congrats either way!!


----------



## tryn4

Could I join you ladies? I'm pregnant with my 5th...a little nervous this time around, no idea why. It's been almost 9 yrs since I last had a baby.


----------



## allforthegirl

Yes Welcome and Congrats :hi:


----------



## Masonsbaby

Hi Tryn4,
my youngest just turned 7 so has been a while for me too!


----------



## threegirls

I'm going to attempt to make sense with this question....lol. Here lately I have been getting this heavy feeling in the bottom of my belly usually only at night. I feel completely normal throughout the day but at night the bottom of my stomach almost feels tight and heavy (and not on the outside lol) almost like a pulling sensation. I never felt this with my other pregnancies so I was wondering if anybody else feels this way? Also today I've been getting twitches or what feels like a shock to my cervix area? It's so strange. I don't remember feeling them before. It doesn't last very long just a few seconds but has happened several times today. It's enough for me to notice but I'm not really worried or anything because I'm just assuming that it's some stretching or possibly the baby moving around. 

In other news pretty much all of my other pregnancy symptoms have gone away :happydance: Gotta love the second trimester :)


----------



## tryn4

Yea, seems new to me for some reason so far. Just really tired. But I seem to remember food really killing me, to the point where I would lose weight, but this time not so much. I'm having anxiety lol I'm already big, I don't want to gain too much!


----------



## allforthegirl

threegirls said:


> I'm going to attempt to make sense with this question....lol. Here lately I have been getting this heavy feeling in the bottom of my belly usually only at night. I feel completely normal throughout the day but at night the bottom of my stomach almost feels tight and heavy (and not on the outside lol) almost like a pulling sensation. I never felt this with my other pregnancies so I was wondering if anybody else feels this way? Also today I've been getting twitches or what feels like a shock to my cervix area? It's so strange. I don't remember feeling them before. It doesn't last very long just a few seconds but has happened several times today. It's enough for me to notice but I'm not really worried or anything because I'm just assuming that it's some stretching or possibly the baby moving around.
> 
> In other news pretty much all of my other pregnancy symptoms have gone away :happydance: Gotta love the second trimester :)

I am not sure, it has been a while since I have been in the second Tri. You will be the one that we will be asking LOL I am sure they are just baby moving around like you said and growing and making more room to grow!!




tryn4 said:


> Yea, seems new to me for some reason so far. Just really tired. But I seem to remember food really killing me, to the point where I would lose weight, but this time not so much. I'm having anxiety lol I'm already big, I don't want to gain too much!

I too am scared, as last time I gained more than the recommended amount for me and it took a very long time to get most of it off. So this time I am watching myself like a hawk.

Though today is not starting off to be a very good day. I woke up feeling a bit nauseous, and stood up and felt dizzy on a couple accounts so far. Last night wasn't a good night either on the nausea side of things. I swore I was going lose my cookies....


----------



## tryn4

All 4 of my previous ones my weight wasn't an issue. I would lose so much in the first 4 months that o basically end up the same starting weight at the end give or take a few pounds......LOL this time....oh boy I have no idea. I started eating healthier in general before I got my bfp, so I will continue, anyone else's pregnancy going very different from previous ones to the point it has you nervous?


----------



## allforthegirl

Just how weird my nausea is. I always felt better if I ate (last times that is), now I get worse when I eat!! I have also have been so close to singing to the porcelain god numerous times. So this scares me cause I seriously cannot stand vomiting.


----------



## crysshae

I think it's because it's a girl. I was always sick or at least very nauseated with the boys. Never with the girls. Even with my twin pregnancy I didn't get sick, and I think it's because they were girl/boy, so she overrode the sickness he would've caused. Lol.

Since you're doing the opposite of what you did with the boys, I think that means it's a girl. Wishful thinking for you at least. :)


----------



## allforthegirl

crysshae said:


> I think it's because it's a girl. I was always sick or at least very nauseated with the boys. Never with the girls. Even with my twin pregnancy I didn't get sick, and I think it's because they were girl/boy, so she overrode the sickness he would've caused. Lol.
> 
> Since you're doing the opposite of what you did with the boys, I think that means it's a girl. Wishful thinking for you at least. :)

Well if this is the reason .... then I am ok with it.... sorta... ok that is a lie, but at least I would feel better very tiny bit LOL


----------



## crysshae

Lol!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hey ladies - :flower:

Still finding it hard to believe -but faint BFP 2 days ago and a bit excited but crapping myself (excuse the language)


allforthegirl -I have been stalking this thread since you started it and hoping I cold join soon lol :hugs::hugs: - Hope your sickness eases up soon; I am dreading it already haha- had it with last baby (this time I will be on my holidays at 7/8 weeks - could be nasty lol)


xxxx


----------



## Masonsbaby

Oh my goodness my ms is back with a vengeance :( sooooo sick and miserable


----------



## allforthegirl

If mine doesn't settle much then when I see the Dr next week I will be asking for something. I can't stand this constant flip flop of my stomach. Oh and I gagged for the first time today. Normally if I feel like I am going to puke then it comes from my stomach.


----------



## allforthegirl

Wannabubba I know I will see you here officially very soon!! ;)


----------



## wannabenewmum

Hi I am pregnant with my number 6 due feb 12th, I already have girl, girl, boy,girl and boy and I would love another Girl my husband would a boy so either way ones gonna get Thier way :)


----------



## allforthegirl

wannabenewmum said:


> Hi I am pregnant with my number 6 due feb 12th, I already have girl, girl, boy,girl and boy and I old love bother Girl my husband would a boy so either way ones gonna get Thier way :)

Welcome :hi:


----------



## Kyme3

Hi eceryone - How's everyone going :)


----------



## allforthegirl

Same old for me. Lots of ms/all day but dealing with the best I can. You?


----------



## Kyme3

Oh poor thing - I've been headachy that's bout it .. Hope ya ms subsides ASAP


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Nausea, headache, heart burn, fatigue. :) 

I'm extremely fortunate to stay home so I can rest when I need to though.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hey allforthegirl -think you can safely go ahead and add me to your list lol -4th day of BFP and today I used a Superdrug test (got my very faint BFP last baby with this brand at 15DPO)
.... and beautiful set of lines (if I say so myself lol :haha::haha:)

So I am nearly 40 (next month) have 1 girl 3 boys and would love either boy or girl to complete my brood. DH would love a girl I think (he hasn't said) - the eldest two children are not biologically his (although he IS their dad, iykwim?) and DH was convinced our number #1 (number#3) was a girl lol 

I would LOVE to buy dresses and frillies and pink haha but then I love my boys so much and my youngest would love a brother and it would be financially cheaper too, so happy either way xxx
 



Attached Files:







100E2436.jpg
File size: 10.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## allforthegirl

Woot Woot I have added you to our list. Congrats my dear, I am happy to have you on here with us!!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Congrats and welcome! :) :) :)


----------



## wannabubba#4

So chuffed lol -Just 'won' a maternity tankini top (brand new with tags too) on Ebay for £0.01p lol - I don't think I will get away with bikinis this holiday lol - I tore my abdo muscles with previous pregnancy and they do not go back together; so I tend to pop early in pregnancy lol - all bloat I know but still lol 

xxx

Hope everyone is feeling okay. I have a bit of backache but about to do my pilates that tends to help and the usual occasional cramping and pulling from what I must imagine is my uterus stretching or accommodating LO. Dreading the MS already and praying for no SPD xxx


----------



## allforthegirl

I was in the maternity store looking at the cute bathing suits and didn't think it would be worth the money. I will just wear something that sucks it all in, since I know I am not going to be showing baby off for a while yet!! I didn't by many shorts or anything either for that reason. though I know by the end of the season I will be wearing the same pair of mat shorts every single day LOL


----------



## Masonsbaby

Hey girls
I was soooo sick (throwing up 20-30 times a day) my doc put me on zofran feel so much better still a little sick but no where near what I was :) very expensive ($75au for 10 wafers) had to get wafers that melt on your tongue as couldn't keep down a pill. Only need 1 a day so worth it


----------



## allforthegirl

I am glad you have some relief!!

That is so what I fear!! :shock:


----------



## brightlywound

This is pregnancy #4 for me! :D

It is so cool to see so manyof us with huge families! <3


----------



## wannabubba#4

Masonsbaby said:


> Hey girls
> I was soooo sick (throwing up 20-30 times a day) my doc put me on zofran feel so much better still a little sick but no where near what I was :) very expensive ($75au for 10 wafers) had to get wafers that melt on your tongue as couldn't keep down a pill. Only need 1 a day so worth it

So glad you have gotten something to reduce the nausea -that is awful! Being sick is the worst feeling but 20-30 times Oh poor you -hope you continue to feel better xxx:hugs:


----------



## ladyluck8181

I have just found out I am pregnant with #5. I already have 2 boys and 2 girls :happydance:


----------



## allforthegirl

ladyluck8181 said:


> I have just found out I am pregnant with #5. I already have 2 boys and 2 girls :happydance:

Congrats!:happydance:


----------



## crysshae

Congratulations Brightlywound and Ladyluck!


----------



## wannabubba#4

ladyluck8181 said:


> I have just found out I am pregnant with #5. I already have 2 boys and 2 girls :happydance:

Congrats to you!! How far along are you? And what ages are you children already? xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

brightlywound said:


> This is pregnancy #4 for me! :D
> 
> It is so cool to see so manyof us with huge families! <3

Hi :flower: -sorry I missed this one, how are you? when are you due?

xx :hugs:

Huge congrats xxx


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Congrats to the new BFP's!! :) 

My goodness Masonsbaby! I'm SO glad you were able to get some meds to help. Sounds utterly miserable! HUGS!!


----------



## wannabubba#4

happy 8weeks allforthegirl xxx

A wee question for everyone on their last pregnancies -where your babies early , late or on time before?

Mine (bar one) were ALL late :( ; so thinking I should add 2 weeks in my head to any date I have lol -my last LO was 14 days late and induced 
Prior to that, number 3 was 4 days early (good boy lol) number 2 was 10 days late and first one was 3 days late. So safe to say , I will go over my dates haha

xx


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

wannabubba#4 said:


> happy 8weeks allforthegirl xxx
> 
> A wee question for everyone on their last pregnancies -where your babies early , late or on time before?
> 
> Mine (bar one) were ALL late :( ; so thinking I should add 2 weeks in my head to any date I have lol -my last LO was 14 days late and induced
> Prior to that, number 3 was 4 days early (good boy lol) number 2 was 10 days late and first one was 3 days late. So safe to say , I will go over my dates haha
> 
> xx

I could join the January groups most likely. My first was a week early, my 2nd was 2 1/2 weeks early and my 3rd was 5 weeks early.


----------



## crysshae

wannabubba#4 said:


> happy 8weeks allforthegirl xxx
> 
> A wee question for everyone on their last pregnancies -where your babies early , late or on time before?
> 
> Mine (bar one) were ALL late :( ; so thinking I should add 2 weeks in my head to any date I have lol -my last LO was 14 days late and induced
> Prior to that, number 3 was 4 days early (good boy lol) number 2 was 10 days late and first one was 3 days late. So safe to say , I will go over my dates haha
> 
> xx

My first was 2 weeks early. 
Second was 1 week late.
3rd was born on his due date.
Twins were born at 37 weeks 2 days - term for twins.
Youngest was induced the day before his due date because I kept contracting on my own but getting nowhere. I think it was caused from my uterus being so stretched with the twins.


----------



## ladyluck8181

wannabubba#4 said:


> ladyluck8181 said:
> 
> 
> I have just found out I am pregnant with #5. I already have 2 boys and 2 girls :happydance:
> 
> Congrats to you!! How far along are you? And what ages are you children already? xxClick to expand...

Thank you! Eldest is a boy - 12 years, girl - 7 years, boy, 6 - years and girl - 4 years.



wannabubba#4 said:


> happy 8weeks allforthegirl xxx
> 
> A wee question for everyone on their last pregnancies -where your babies early , late or on time before?
> 
> Mine (bar one) were ALL late :( ; so thinking I should add 2 weeks in my head to any date I have lol -my last LO was 14 days late and induced
> Prior to that, number 3 was 4 days early (good boy lol) number 2 was 10 days late and first one was 3 days late. So safe to say , I will go over my dates haha
> 
> xx

My first was 10 days early, second was 2 days early, third was 8 weeks early and fourth was 3 weeks early. It would be quite a novelty to go overdue with this one lol xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

ladyluck8181 said:


> wannabubba#4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ladyluck8181 said:
> 
> 
> I have just found out I am pregnant with #5. I already have 2 boys and 2 girls :happydance:
> 
> Congrats to you!! How far along are you? And what ages are you children already? xxClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you! Eldest is a boy - 12 years, girl - 7 years, boy, 6 - years and girl - 4 years.
> 
> 
> 
> wannabubba#4 said:
> 
> 
> happy 8weeks allforthegirl xxx
> 
> A wee question for everyone on their last pregnancies -where your babies early , late or on time before?
> 
> Mine (bar one) were ALL late :( ; so thinking I should add 2 weeks in my head to any date I have lol -my last LO was 14 days late and induced
> Prior to that, number 3 was 4 days early (good boy lol) number 2 was 10 days late and first one was 3 days late. So safe to say , I will go over my dates haha
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> My first was 10 days early, second was 2 days early, third was 8 weeks early and fourth was 3 weeks early. It would be quite a novelty to go overdue with this one lol xxClick to expand...

Lol I would not wish a preemie on anyone by any means but do NOT recommend going over at all lol (one or two days is fine , two weeks not so haha) - and being induced just plain sucked lol!! Hope to go on my own this time :thumbup:

Do you have any preference boy or girl?? xx


----------



## CountryMomma

Hi ladies, wondering if I could join this group. I currently have 4 boys ages 16, 12, 4, and 2 and currently 3 weeks 5 days with #5 hoping for a little girl, so obviously we are team pink!! I am convinced it is a girl, I just have a good feeling about it. DH is convinced it is a boy due to already having 4. I hope I am right!!


----------



## ladyluck8181

Either, have no preference. 

In an ideal world I would never have got pregnant in first place lol I have a sneaky suspicion that I may be closer to 8 weeks and this is a failed morning after pill baby :wacko:


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Welcome Countrymomma! Congratulations! H&H 9 to you!

I feel the same as I have 3 girls and am thinking BOY. ;) We shall see!


----------



## wannabubba#4

CountryMomma said:


> Hi ladies, wondering if I could join this group. I currently have 4 boys ages 16, 12, 4, and 2 and currently 3 weeks 5 days with #5 hoping for a little girl, so obviously we are team pink!! I am convinced it is a girl, I just have a good feeling about it. DH is convinced it is a boy due to already having 4. I hope I am right!!

OMG YAY!!! So happy for you :happydance::happydance::happydance: Congrats and welcome over to the preggo side .

DH thinks we will have another a boy too; but I am thinking pink too lol but we are staying team yellow xxxx


----------



## CountryMomma

Ok, so I have a question that is perfect for those with large families.. Did DH seem to become less and less excited with each subsequent BFP? I mean I know nothing will ever be as special as your first but do you expect them to be just as excited each time?

Reason I ask is, my oldest two boys are not mine, they are DHs from a previous marriage and my 4 year old is mine from a previous marriage so technically my DH and I only have one DS together and that is the 2 year old so this is our second together. Now I don't know if it is because deep down inside he didn't really want another baby or if it just isn't exciting to him anymore like it is to me but he didn't really act happy at all.. kinda made my hormones go crazy and I had a breakdown.. just wondering if I am the only one.

I have a feeling that he is not really excited because he assumes it will be a boy since he has already produced three...


----------



## CountryMomma

wannabubba#4 said:


> CountryMomma said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, wondering if I could join this group. I currently have 4 boys ages 16, 12, 4, and 2 and currently 3 weeks 5 days with #5 hoping for a little girl, so obviously we are team pink!! I am convinced it is a girl, I just have a good feeling about it. DH is convinced it is a boy due to already having 4. I hope I am right!!
> 
> OMG YAY!!! So happy for you :happydance::happydance::happydance: Congrats and welcome over to the preggo side .
> 
> DH thinks we will have another a boy too; but I am thinking pink too lol but we are staying team yellow xxxxClick to expand...

Well at least you already have one girl! :)


----------



## crysshae

CountryMomma said:


> Ok, so I have a question that is perfect for those with large families.. Did DH seem to become less and less excited with each subsequent BFP? I mean I know nothing will ever be as special as your first but do you expect them to be just as excited each time?
> 
> Reason I ask is, my oldest two boys are not mine, they are DHs from a previous marriage and my 4 year old is mine from a previous marriage so technically my DH and I only have one DS together and that is the 2 year old so this is our second together. Now I don't know if it is because deep down inside he didn't really want another baby or if it just isn't exciting to him anymore like it is to me but he didn't really act happy at all.. kinda made my hormones go crazy and I had a breakdown.. just wondering if I am the only one.
> 
> I have a feeling that he is not really excited because he assumes it will be a boy since he has already produced three...

Mine didn't seem overly excited when I told him, but it was the little things he would say that let me know he was thinking about it. Before our BFP, he mentioned a maternity shirt he wanted to buy me. After the BFP, he would say things about names, or ask how will we do with this and that, or show me cute photography ideas of babies. That let me know he was excited. It just doesn't take over their world like it does our's...I think. We are so into TTC and watching our cycles that it has taken over our world before the BFP even arrives, and it's on our minds 24/7. They still think about everything else more than we do when TTC or pregnant.


----------



## CountryMomma

Now that I think about it I guess you are right crysshae. My DH has said stuff about names and where the baby is going to sleep and he can't keep his mouth shut about it to his friends.. he keeps telling everyone! lol I guess guys just have their own way of being excited.


----------



## crysshae

Awww. That's good. Definitely sounds like he's excited if he's telling everybody. :flower:


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I thought my husband was completely underwhelmed for a couple weeks. I was hormonal enough to bitch at him about it even. Yesterday he said "I had an epiphany at work tonight, I'm having a baby!" I was like, okay. . took ya long enough. It's like it took that long to even sink in. HUGS!


----------



## CountryMomma

Whitesoxfan41 said:


> I thought my husband was completely underwhelmed for a couple weeks. I was hormonal enough to bitch at him about it even. Yesterday he said "I had an epiphany at work tonight, I'm having a baby!" I was like, okay. . took ya long enough. It's like it took that long to even sink in. HUGS!

Aww how cute! I'm sure it was quite a shock to him as it is his first!


----------



## allforthegirl

Welcome to the new momma's. I will add you to the front page when I get home. I am camping with the fam. We considered ourselves lucky the bugs weren't too bad in the city then we came here. 

Counrtymomma I too have four boys but they are all mine. One is my current dh's. I too am praying this one is a girl. I too have a good feeling but I know in life we don't always get what we ask for. To answer your other question mine wasn't all that excited too the first time we saw the BFP but we lost that one. So the second time I was expecting the same reaction but he gave me a really big grin like he was actually happy. But I agree with crysshae men just don't jump up and down for days like we do. 

Wannabubba thanks I am excited too!! 

I too have a question for you momma's of many. Anyone else feel like their abs down low are very tender?? Even to touch it is not overly painful but sore. Does anyone else feel like this??


----------



## wannabubba#4

allforthegirl said:


> Welcome to the new momma's. I will add you to the front page when I get home. I am camping with the fam. We considered ourselves lucky the bugs weren't too bad in the city then we came here.
> 
> Counrtymomma I too have four boys but they are all mine. One is my current dh's. I too am praying this one is a girl. I too have a good feeling but I know in life we don't always get what we ask for. To answer your other question mine wasn't all that excited too the first time we saw the BFP but we lost that one. So the second time I was expecting the same reaction but he gave me a really big grin like he was actually happy. But I agree with crysshae men just don't jump up and down for days like we do.
> 
> Wannabubba thanks I am excited too!!
> 
> I too have a question for you momma's of many. Anyone else feel like their abs down low are very tender?? Even to touch it is not overly painful but sore. Does anyone else feel like this??

My abs are tender too -I thought it was due to me continuing to do my pilates -but then they weren't tender before lol :wacko:

And as for DH not being as excited , Country momma your hubby is telling people already -I would say he is excited lol :happydance: - my DH has been told its a secret for a bit, and he initially had said he will need to tell someone :happydance: lol but then since then he has said NOTHING about it haha -think he is waiting til its time to tell others then he can be excited too. I think it is a protection mechanism in case anything goes wrong and also just because he isn't carrying the baby and doesn't feel the bond growing like I do :flower:

xx

xx


----------



## allforthegirl

My symptoms are leaving me for some reason. I am praying it is nothing. Can't help but be worried. :(


----------



## wannabubba#4

allforthegirl said:


> My symptoms are leaving me for some reason. I am praying it is nothing. Can't help but be worried. :(

Hopefully your body is just getting used to the extra hormones now - 
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## CountryMomma

I think DH is excited and scared too, its like "wow we will have 5 kids!" I am sure he is happy just having trouble letting it out..my hormones have just made me an emotional wreck this time around...


----------



## crysshae

allforthegirl said:


> My symptoms are leaving me for some reason. I am praying it is nothing. Can't help but be worried. :(

It's normal for symptoms to go up and down. I think wannabubba is right. Your body is just getting used to it. And....you're out doing something, so you don't have as much time to dwell on the symptoms either. :hugs:


----------



## tryn4

Hi girls, I dont know what happenned but I am not getting notifications for this thread. So I wanted to post again, How is everyone doing? Myself my vomiting did begin finally, it's nowhere near as bad as my previous pregnancies, but I am getting swollen ankles which is disturbing me. So I went to my gp and check my blood pressure. Everything a-ok. So thats good. I am anxious to go do my 1st u/s on Jul/9th.


----------



## wannabubba#4

tryn4 said:


> Hi girls, I dont know what happenned but I am not getting notifications for this thread. So I wanted to post again, How is everyone doing? Myself my vomiting did begin finally, it's nowhere near as bad as my previous pregnancies, but I am getting swollen ankles which is disturbing me. So I went to my gp and check my blood pressure. Everything a-ok. So thats good. I am anxious to go do my 1st u/s on Jul/9th.

I kind of wish we had early u/s here too - I need to wait until end of August lol -for my 12/13 week combined test /scan :dohh:

I might look up private scans lol - although when to go -too early and wont see anything -then weeks 7-9 on holiday and then 'almost at NHS scan date so probably not worth it ???

mmmmmmmmmmm going to price it up now -be my 40th birthday prezzie to myself lol :haha::haha:


----------



## tryn4

Over here they give u a first scan whenever u discover your pregnant. Or within a couple weeks. If its early they do intervaginal scan. I had one at 3 weeks with my first..u could see something lol so tiny, and my uterus was small at one end bigger at the other. Then we get another scan at 16-20 weeks. That one is the regular on your tummy one. That's pretty much it I suppose unless u are high risk.


----------



## allforthegirl

That's weird I'm in sask and you don't get any u/s until 12 weeks here unless something is suspected wrong. Wonder if it is just the Dr you have. Haven't heard of other friend out east either having early scans. Most I've talked to said they have to wait. That's cool that you do though.


----------



## ladyluck8181

Hey ladies, I went to the dr's on Friday morning. Told him all my worries about the fact I've had x-rays, been taking naproxen, cerazette and that I have no idea how far gone I am. He did try to get me in to the EPAU immediately for a scan but they said no because I have had no pain or bleeding so I just have to wait for an appt to come through the post :shrug:

I am a little disappointed as I really wanted to get a definite dating on this pip and to make sure everything is ok.

I am feeling sick occasionally but I'm not sure if that is psychosomatic because I have seen two lines lol.

ETA; he has had me book in with midwife, just got to wait for a call now.


----------



## wannabubba#4

tryn4 said:


> Over here they give u a first scan whenever u discover your pregnant. Or within a couple weeks. If its early they do intervaginal scan. I had one at 3 weeks with my first..u could see something lol so tiny, and my uterus was small at one end bigger at the other. Then we get another scan at 16-20 weeks. That one is the regular on your tummy one. That's pretty much it I suppose unless u are high risk.

Here we get a first scan at 12-14 weeks - its combined with blood tests to give accuracy regarding some chromosomal abnormalities as well as accuracy for dating; then 20 weeks the anomaly scan where all the organs and blood flow in the heart etc can be seen... so I suppose I just have to wait lol

Would be nice to get 3 scans, early just to see if there is a bubba in there haha, but I would want the 12 and 20 week ones too :winkwink: -with my first 3 babies, we only got early 7-8week scan then nothing else if there was no complications :shrug: seems really prehistoric now haha

xx

Just seems so long away


----------



## gatormom2tots

Haven't been here in a few years since dd#3 was born and she just turned 2 this month.

Expecting number 4 around Feb. 14, waiting for 8 week scan on July 12 for official date.

I have 1 Ds and 2 dds and would love another son. Though honestly a girl would be easier due to all the pink stuff we still have!

And I must say this 1st tri is creeping by. I'm off for the summer (teacher) and time goes by so much more slowly when you are not working.


----------



## gatormom2tots

And I obviously need to change my sig!


----------



## tryn4

allforthegirl said:


> That's weird I'm in sask and you don't get any u/s until 12 weeks here unless something is suspected wrong. Wonder if it is just the Dr you have. Haven't heard of other friend out east either having early scans. Most I've talked to said they have to wait. That's cool that you do though.

Couldn't be the doc. I have a new one this time. My old obgyn is very very old, close to retirement. His office is also quite a ways downtown. So I decided to go with one in my neighborhood recommended by my best friend. I don't know one person here who had a specific wait for their first u/s. Definitely the 2nd though. As a matter of fact I have never seen a 12 week one. The first is to date the pregnancy anyway & confirm it. That's too bad that so many of you have to wait :(


----------



## tryn4

wannabubba#4 said:


> tryn4 said:
> 
> 
> Over here they give u a first scan whenever u discover your pregnant. Or within a couple weeks. If its early they do intervaginal scan. I had one at 3 weeks with my first..u could see something lol so tiny, and my uterus was small at one end bigger at the other. Then we get another scan at 16-20 weeks. That one is the regular on your tummy one. That's pretty much it I suppose unless u are high risk.
> 
> Here we get a first scan at 12-14 weeks - its combined with blood tests to give accuracy regarding some chromosomal abnormalities as well as accuracy for dating; then 20 weeks the anomaly scan where all the organs and blood flow in the heart etc can be seen... so I suppose I just have to wait lol
> 
> Would be nice to get 3 scans, early just to see if there is a bubba in there haha, but I would want the 12 and 20 week ones too :winkwink: -with my first 3 babies, we only got early 7-8week scan then nothing else if there was no complications :shrug: seems really prehistoric now haha
> 
> xx
> 
> Just seems so long awayClick to expand...

Oh wow really!
So you didn't get to find out the gender for first 3? That's crazzzzzzy! Well 12 weeks will be worth the wait anyway, when I go for my first scan u never see too much. My last son I was about 7 weeks and it was just a blur. My youngest is almost 9, I was wondering if technology is better now. For my next one I want a 3d that I have seen some of my friends have!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Yeah never knew gender with first 3 then was desperate to know with number 4 - just because we could I reckon lol... This time , team yellow - in my experience was much better not knowing xxx


----------



## ladyluck8181

When it comes to announcement time, are you expecting all the thoughtless comments and are you prepared for them?

I'm cacking myself :cry: I'm not sure I will ever make a big announcement on facebook or anything like that, I'm not sure I'll even tell anyone other than close friends and colleagues. I'm sure others will work it out in time lol.

I have done the biggest hurdle and told my mum who was surprisingly not that nonplussed and I know once I've had scans and things she will be supportive. I also told my business partner as I am a professional photographer and I would like him to do me some shots from day 1 right up until baby is born :thumbup:


----------



## ladyluck8181

wannabubba#4 said:


> Yeah never knew gender with first 3 then was desperate to know with number 4 - just because we could I reckon lol... This time , team yellow - in my experience was much better not knowing xxx

I will also be staying team yellow this time, every other time I have found out but really wished I hadn't as I know a surprise would be lovely.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Yep I am expecting some negativity and a lot of very surprised comments - hope they go easy on me lol- emotionally not at my best when preggers lol -tears may flow:blush::blush:


----------



## wannabubba#4

ladyluck8181 said:


> wannabubba#4 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah never knew gender with first 3 then was desperate to know with number 4 - just because we could I reckon lol... This time , team yellow - in my experience was much better not knowing xxx
> 
> I will also be staying team yellow this time, every other time I have found out but really wished I hadn't as I know a surprise would be lovely.Click to expand...

And with 2 of each already- whichever this one is, will be perfect :cloud9:

I wanted to know last time so I could do a themed nursery ; having only had neutral nurseries prior to that; but this little one wont have his/her own nursery lol and missed the excitement leading up to birth day last time. I love the surprise at the birth when DH can look down and tell me what we have got / or I can see for myself (either way <3) 

xx


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I've gotten a few negative comments because I'm 42. I've received far more support than negative thank goodness!

We're actually going to find out the sex this time. I didn't with my other 3, but this time around all of our families live well over 1000 miles away and I think it will be easier to prepare and to register for things knowing the sex in advance. It's strange for me to think about knowing ahead of time though!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Whitesoxfan41 said:


> I've gotten a few negative comments because I'm 42. I've received far more support than negative thank goodness!
> 
> We're actually going to find out the sex this time. I didn't with my other 3, but this time around all of our families live well over 1000 miles away and I think it will be easier to prepare and to register for things knowing the sex in advance. It's strange for me to think about knowing ahead of time though!

Glad to hear you are getting supportive comments, I really hope I am worrying about nothing lol - only time will tell.

I had severe SPD last pregnancy and was on crutches from only 16weeks pregnant, was totally immobile at times and in a lot of pain; so I think ppl will think I am stupid for risking that again with a 3 year old. But I am fitter this time - do my daily pilates lol; I only work part time now, whereas was fulltime before and .... and well I know the risks , so please don't say 'I told you so' if it happens lol:blush::blush:


----------



## ladyluck8181

wannabubba#4 said:


> Yep I am expecting some negativity and a lot of very surprised comments - hope they go easy on me lol- emotionally not at my best when preggers lol -tears may flow:blush::blush:

Oh tell me about it! Went to Alton Towers with the family yesterday, my little boy has CP and is in a wheelchair, he transitioned this week to an electric wheelchair and half way through the day he decided he didn't want to drive himself anymore so I had to take over. We managed to bump into a ladies leg who turned around and had a go, which ended up with me sitting down on the floor and crying :blush: first time I had ever done anything like that.



Whitesoxfan41 said:


> I've gotten a few negative comments because I'm 42. I've received far more support than negative thank goodness!
> 
> We're actually going to find out the sex this time. I didn't with my other 3, but this time around all of our families live well over 1000 miles away and I think it will be easier to prepare and to register for things knowing the sex in advance. It's strange for me to think about knowing ahead of time though!

I think if people want to be negative they will use anything!


----------



## tryn4

We told a few close family n friends..so far everyone very happy & excited..I haven't told my kids yet, am waiting til my u/s. Anyone who has negative comments cannot be part of my world. Just jealous I think. As far as gender I like to know. I always kinda know, but I like scan tech confirmation. I can't afford to end up with girls clothes for a boy lol


----------



## wannabubba#4

tryn4 said:


> We told a few close family n friends..so far everyone very happy & excited..I haven't told my kids yet, am waiting til my u/s. Anyone who has negative comments cannot be part of my world. Just jealous I think. As far as gender I like to know. I always kinda know, but I like scan tech confirmation. I can't afford to end up with girls clothes for a boy lol

Lol - I never 'knew' any of mine 
- well with number 1 , I did expect a girl (coming from a long line of girls in our families lol) 
number 2 -SHOCKER It's a boy haha
number 3 - no idea, and another boy
number 4, would have guessed girl (due to similar symptoms lol) but no ,found out at 20wk scan, another boy haha :haha::haha:

xxx I have a load of boys stuff here already and if we are blessed with a pink bundle, then I am sure that the unisex items and the gifts we receive from well wishers will see us through he initial few days then I will go shopping yay!!! :cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## tryn4

Well I'm unfortunately starting fresh. My last boy being almost 9 I don't have anything left. So definitely shopping! When the time comes of course. LOL


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

My youngest is 14! LOL! I have forgotten how to be pg, let alone saved any stuff. The technology is amazing this much later. HAHA


----------



## wannabubba#4

tryn4 said:


> Well I'm unfortunately starting fresh. My last boy being almost 9 I don't have anything left. So definitely shopping! When the time comes of course. LOL




Whitesoxfan41 said:


> My youngest is 14! LOL! I have forgotten how to be pg, let alone saved any stuff. The technology is amazing this much later. HAHA

With number 4 we had only recently decided to get rid of ALL our baby things lol -prams cribs cot -the whole lot went to the charity shop haha. 
We bought a new pram; which we can use this time and borrowed a cot -will need to buy one this time ,the old one was done. We still have our moses basket from Dawson (number4) but its blue -could probably borrow one of those too -but we tend to co-sleep as I breast feed and I am not spending a fortune on beds lol. Planning on buying a co-sleeper cot to put beside my bed. I do have boys clothes tho!

xx


----------



## ladyluck8181

We are starting from scratch too lol, number 4 was my last baby, I didn't need the stuff :dohh:

I've also got to contend with a building site come October as (thank god) my house is being extended to make a second bathroom and 4th bedroom downstairs as my youngest boy is in a wheelchair. So so sooooooooo much money to go out in the next 8 months as I have made a very firm demand that this house MUST be finished by the time baby arrives


----------



## wannabubba#4

ladyluck8181 said:


> We are starting from scratch too lol, number 4 was my last baby, I didn't need the stuff :dohh:
> 
> I've also got to contend with a building site come October as (thank god) my house is being extended to make a second bathroom and 4th bedroom downstairs as my youngest boy is in a wheelchair. So so sooooooooo much money to go out in the next 8 months as I have made a very firm demand that this house MUST be finished by the time baby arrives

Good luck with th building work -will be so worth it in the end. 

When we were expecting number4 we had to do some building work -to make 4th bedroom too, meant whole new kitchen was needed as well lol -it was a lot of work and a lot of living in a building site, but really worth it xxx

This time, we have nowhere to extend to, or alter in anyway to try and utilise more space lol -LO will just need to squeeze in haha


----------



## wannabenewmum

Neone else so tired yr missing out on things most nights I seem to sleep through tea time yesterday I missed the Sunday evening film we have every week can't wait or this exhaustion to turn to energy :D


----------



## HappyHome

Hi all, is it ok if I join in?

We have a blended family of 2 of mine, 2 of his, a joint effort and now we're expecting joint effort #2, child 6. (my 4th)
(is that as confusing as I think?)
We have 4 girls and 1 boy so far. I'm not really preferring any particular sex, but I'm guessing we're all thinking team pink. We will hopefully be finding out.

Oh, its early days, just 6 weeks pregnant, EDD from LMP is 19th Feb 2014


----------



## CountryMomma

I just recently decided to get rid of most of my infant boy clothes so of course this needs to be a girl ;)


----------



## tryn4

Whitesoxfan41 said:


> My youngest is 14! LOL! I have forgotten how to be pg, let alone saved any stuff. The technology is amazing this much later. HAHA

Ok! So you know EXACTLY how I feel!


----------



## tryn4

Yea, I had my children close together so I used over a lot of the baby gear/furniture, but now everything is more high tech & better, besides this is my 5th, but hubby 1st and he is so excited to spoil & buy for him/her. For all my children I bought fresh clothes. I'm not a huge believer in hand me downs unless they are like new. ( please don't judge me lol ) I just hate to see babies in stained up sleepers etc. 

As for being tired...oh yes! I never nap in the day and I know am falling asleep 3 times a day, its crazy!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Welcome Happy Home!! :) Congratulations!

No judging here, I don't do 2nd hand of any kind unless it looks like new. I do shop 2nd hand for certain things that you don't have to spend the extra money on imo. :)


----------



## wannabubba#4

I decided with baby 4 EVERYTHING clothes wise was new.. how I regretted that, when he went through tiny, first size, 0-3 months and into 3-6 months by 6 weeks old lol - he put on almost a pound a week in the early weeks haha...

and I had bought SO much new stuff, he only got to wear most stuff once.

So no stained sleepsuits here

x


----------



## tryn4

Well of course! Makes total sense!


----------



## allforthegirl

We too gave everything away. At the time we thought we were done. I don't even have any maternity clothing left. So we will starting from scratch. I wish we could find out what we are having so I can go to garage sales to get most of the clothing. But will by so etching new of course.


----------



## mom2pne

:hi: I got my :bfp: yesterday. This will be baby #6 for me. Secretly hoping it's twins. I have a set of di/di identical boy twins. I am in shock to be pregnant again as my dh told me he didn't want any more, but things just fell it to place this cycle. Like my dh had a chance to get a vasectomy on June 14th and didn't. I thought I ovulated on cd 11 like usual as I had a temp spike on cd 12 and when my dh didn't pull out in time I told him that it should be fine. I actually O'd 2 days later on cd 14. I haven't told him yet as I am waiting to take a blood test. My OB wanted me to wait a day or 2 to get the blood test.


----------



## tryn4

Well congrats! Everything happens for a reason!


----------



## allforthegirl

Congrats and welcome


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Congratulations! :)


----------



## wannabubba#4

mom2pne said:


> :hi: I got my :bfp: yesterday. This will be baby #6 for me. Secretly hoping it's twins. I have a set of di/di identical boy twins. I am in shock to be pregnant again as my dh told me he didn't want any more, but things just fell it to place this cycle. Like my dh had a chance to get a vasectomy on June 14th and didn't. I thought I ovulated on cd 11 like usual as I had a temp spike on cd 12 and when my dh didn't pull out in time I told him that it should be fine. I actually O'd 2 days later on cd 14. I haven't told him yet as I am waiting to take a blood test. My OB wanted me to wait a day or 2 to get the blood test.

Congrats -hope your hubby takes the news well xxx


----------



## FeistyMom

Well, I am in a bit of shock still - but expecting #4! 2 DD, 1 DS (the current 'baby').

I have pretty crappy all day nausea now, and shocking (to me) heartburn has already started! With the other 3, heartburn didn't happen until 3rd tri. Very sad experience with some pizza last night.

My husband was lukewarm about the idea of a 4th - I had been suggesting we start trying soon for the past few months, but he wasn't convinced we should. Then... boom, surprisingly got a positive test that I took somewhat on a whim before heading off on a road trip.

The weird thing is that when I told him 'its positive' he was COMPLETELY supportive. Now its like he is more convinced this is awesome and wonderful than I am! Within a few hours he was already talking to my belly  He is an amazing dad and husband, I just don't quite understand how he absorbed everything so quickly and decided it was great, while I'm sitting here going gee, what the heck was I thinking?! Probably just the crazy hormones, I know, but wow - VERY glad he's so excited. It is helping me focus on the positive.

Not entirely sure when I'm due, and I don't get my first doc visit until July 23! I don't think I can wait!!! I'm assuming I'll be due mid-February though, and that I'm between 5 and 8 weeks along right now.


----------



## mom2pne

Feistymom congrats! I hope my dh will be supportive too! 

Thank you everyone! I still am in shock that I am pregnant again. 

I don't know how to tell my dh I am thinking about waiting until next week as I don't want to be stuck in a vehicle for several hours while we go on vacation for the 4th. Plus, I had a chemical pregnancy in 2011. 

Oh I took a frer and got a line. Someone put a nice heart around it for me. 

https://i1335.photobucket.com/albums/w673/BbcTweaker81/42simone_zps14f87353.jpg

Also got a :bfp: blood test just to make sure.


----------



## wannabubba#4

FeistyMom said:


> Well, I am in a bit of shock still - but expecting #4! 2 DD, 1 DS (the current 'baby').
> 
> I have pretty crappy all day nausea now, and shocking (to me) heartburn has already started! With the other 3, heartburn didn't happen until 3rd tri. Very sad experience with some pizza last night.
> 
> My husband was lukewarm about the idea of a 4th - I had been suggesting we start trying soon for the past few months, but he wasn't convinced we should. Then... boom, surprisingly got a positive test that I took somewhat on a whim before heading off on a road trip.
> 
> The weird thing is that when I told him 'its positive' he was COMPLETELY supportive. Now its like he is more convinced this is awesome and wonderful than I am! Within a few hours he was already talking to my belly  He is an amazing dad and husband, I just don't quite understand how he absorbed everything so quickly and decided it was great, while I'm sitting here going gee, what the heck was I thinking?! Probably just the crazy hormones, I know, but wow - VERY glad he's so excited. It is helping me focus on the positive.
> 
> Not entirely sure when I'm due, and I don't get my first doc visit until July 23! I don't think I can wait!!! I'm assuming I'll be due mid-February though, and that I'm between 5 and 8 weeks along right now.

Congratulations xx

and mom2 - lovely set of lines there; I am sure your hubby will be over the moon once he gets his head around it xxx


----------



## Lashes85

Hey girls,
Can I join please :)

Im currently 7weeks pregnant with baby number 5. I have 4 boys so really really really hoping for a pink. But have a strong feeling its a boy :-( xx


----------



## tryn4

Welcome, I'm on number 5 as well, boy, girl, boy boy...I would LOVE another girl!


----------



## allforthegirl

Welcome

I have updated the front page please check if info is correct for you ladies. I don't have EDD for some of you. I hope i haven't missed anyone. :flower:


----------



## tryn4

allforthegirl said:


> Welcome
> 
> I have updated the front page please check if info is correct for you ladies. I don't have EDD for some of you. I hope i haven't missed anyone. :flower:

My edd is Feb/18/14 :)


----------



## threegirls

Lashes85 said:


> Hey girls,
> Can I join please :)
> 
> Im currently 7weeks pregnant with baby number 5. I have 4 boys so really really really hoping for a pink. But have a strong feeling its a boy :-( xx

Congrats and I'll be sending you some of my pink dust as long as you send me some blue! I have three girls and would absolutely love to have a son.


----------



## Kyme3

My edd is no jan 20 :)


----------



## FeistyMom

I am going with EDD Feb 15, although I'm not going to have confirmation until end of July :(

I hate waiting!!


----------



## allforthegirl

Well that is the god thing with edit, I can change it when ever ;)

Ok so is anyone else having vein issues? I don't have these when I am not PG, but these are protruding already. I am scared one burst on me for no reason... could be me not being careful with my celiacs, but still worrisome.

Damn I just ate some great Japanese teriyaki chicken. I loaded on the spice and now my tummy is aching LOL Tums it is LOL


----------



## Masonsbaby

Hi to all the new ladies hope everyone is well. I am still very sick the zofran helps a little but still feel wretched, hopefully this will be like my last and be over at 11 weeks :)


----------



## wannabubba#4

Congrats and welcome to Lashes x


----------



## HappyHome

Hi all, how is everyone?
I've noticed a blue vein in my leg! Dont like that at all. 
Felling bloated. Really gonna struggle to keep this quiet until 12wks. Though thankfully its school holidays in 2 weeks then I'll be able to let it all out before september lol

AFTG - I know you are busy but can I change my front page details.

HappyHome EDD: 19th Feb 2014, 3G (plus 1 step son and one step daughter) team :yellow:
Not sure how to add step kiddies, can just do 4G, 1B if you like.


----------



## allforthegirl

MS seems to have let go a bit for now. I am now left with growing pains, and pulls. I am also finding I am using the loo more at night than in the day. I am finding that just a tad bit more aggravating.

You bet HappyHome I will change that right away for you!! :thumbup:


----------



## ladyluck8181

Woop will hopefully find out how far gone I am on Friday, have managed to get an appt at the local EPAU where I am praying they will do a scan. Fingers crossed for me ladies, will be gutted if they say no as it means DH is gonna have to put his hand in his pocket to pay for a private one lol.


----------



## allforthegirl

ladyluck8181 said:


> Woop will hopefully find out how far gone I am on Friday, have managed to get an appt at the local EPAU where I am praying they will do a scan. Fingers crossed for me ladies, will be gutted if they say no as it means DH is gonna have to put his hand in his pocket to pay for a private one lol.

When do they normally give you your first u/s? 12 weeks? or?


----------



## ladyluck8181

12 weeks but I genuinely have no idea how far gone I am, at the very least 5, at the most I could be ready to drop tomorrow (which I am pretty certain I'm not lol) I've been on the pill and this was an unexpected pregnancy :blush: my pregnancy journal explains a little better xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

ladyluck8181 said:


> 12 weeks but I genuinely have no idea how far gone I am, at the very least 5, at the most I could be ready to drop tomorrow (which I am pretty certain I'm not lol) I've been on the pill and this was an unexpected pregnancy :blush: my pregnancy journal explains a little better xx

Good luck for today -how exciting !! you could jump into second tri haha :happydance:


----------



## wannabubba#4

allforthegirl -how are you doing? MS still a bit less for you?

xx


----------



## allforthegirl

wannabubba#4 said:


> allforthegirl -how are you doing? MS still a bit less for you?
> 
> xx

NO! :sick: Last night I was kicking myself cause I think I was enjoying it too much. :nope: All the energy and very little of any nausea, just a tad of reflux and that was it. Last night was BAD :( So I guess it is back again. Though while I am at the Dr this morning I will ask for antinausea pills.

The crappy thing is I have a trailer to pack cause we leave tonight for another camping trip. At least this one isn't very far from home and DH can still work.

How are you feeling? Any symptoms creeping up on you?


----------



## Mommywants4

Hello everyone! Im a newbie on this site I've been on the ttc forum for a few weeks now and I just have to say NO ONE was very nice at all!! I didnt even get a congratulations when I got my BFP! I am SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Happy!!!!!!!! Very nervous though.. This is my 4th baby and my 6th pregnancy.. Most recent pregnancy ended in early May after a Chemical (they think-because it was so early) But here I am again with a very strong positive very quick so i am hoping and praying it will grow correctly for the next 9 months! I have my first Dr's appt monday night to check levels so we will see how everything goes. Looking for some support through this nerve wrecking journey! I have a 10yr old, a 9yr old, and a 6yr old & I cant wait to give them a new little sibling!


----------



## wannabubba#4

allforthegirl said:


> wannabubba#4 said:
> 
> 
> allforthegirl -how are you doing? MS still a bit less for you?
> 
> xx
> 
> NO! :sick: Last night I was kicking myself cause I think I was enjoying it too much. :nope: All the energy and very little of any nausea, just a tad of reflux and that was it. Last night was BAD :( So I guess it is back again. Though while I am at the Dr this morning I will ask for antinausea pills.
> 
> The crappy thing is I have a trailer to pack cause we leave tonight for another camping trip. At least this one isn't very far from home and DH can still work.
> 
> How are you feeling? Any symptoms creeping up on you?Click to expand...

still sore boobs but nothing else -early days though, expecting the MS /nausea around 7weeks lol ; unless I am lucky and don't get it this time :thumbup:

I have been feeling so sad though:nope::nope: crying a lot and generally feeling down :'(, DH has not spoken about the pregnancy once, although when pushed he says he is excited and I told my DD ,but she was only home for the day and is working away again , so I have no one else to talk to about it. I was going to tell my sister but she is so wrapped up in her own stuff just now, she has no room for me. Blubbing again, feel so alone and tbh honest wondering what the hell I have done :nope::nope:

Never felt this way in any previous pregnancies -hoping it passes and I can get back to being excited xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Mommywants4 said:


> Hello everyone! Im a newbie on this site I've been on the ttc forum for a few weeks now and I just have to say NO ONE was very nice at all!! I didnt even get a congratulations when I got my BFP! I am SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Happy!!!!!!!! Very nervous though.. This is my 4th baby and my 6th pregnancy.. Most recent pregnancy ended in early May after a Chemical (they think-because it was so early) But here I am again with a very strong positive very quick so i am hoping and praying it will grow correctly for the next 9 months! I have my first Dr's appt monday night to check levels so we will see how everything goes. Looking for some support through this nerve wrecking journey! I have a 10yr old, a 9yr old, and a 6yr old & I cant wait to give them a new little sibling!

CONGRATULATIONS!! welcome and Hi :flower::flower: - sorry for your previous loss, wishing you a fab happy and healthy pregnancy this time around. What do you have already? I have 1 girl, 3 boys ; and do you have any preference this time around -we are staying team yellow xxx


----------



## allforthegirl

wannabubba#4 said:


> still sore boobs but nothing else -early days though, expecting the MS /nausea around 7weeks lol ; unless I am lucky and don't get it this time :thumbup:
> 
> I have been feeling so sad though:nope::nope: crying a lot and generally feeling down :'(, DH has not spoken about the pregnancy once, although when pushed he says he is excited and I told my DD ,but she was only home for the day and is working away again , so I have no one else to talk to about it. I was going to tell my sister but she is so wrapped up in her own stuff just now, she has no room for me. Blubbing again, feel so alone and tbh honest wondering what the hell I have done :nope::nope:
> 
> Never felt this way in any previous pregnancies -hoping it passes and I can get back to being excited xx


:cry: I am sorry that you are feeling this way. Do you have a good friend that isn't tied to your family that you can tell? I did that and it's not like we talk about it all that much it still feels good to talk about it with someone else. Honestly I just talk to you guys about this PG, you guys are my rock. The only things I really talk about with DH is when I am feeling awful and I need a break, or when we hit a new week, I will tell him what size the baby is now. he doesn't ever bring it up on his own, it is always me. I am sure your DH is just nervous yet about you losing babe is all. Plus once he sees it on a scan things will change big time!!


----------



## allforthegirl

Mommywants4 said:


> Hello everyone! Im a newbie on this site I've been on the ttc forum for a few weeks now and I just have to say NO ONE was very nice at all!! I didnt even get a congratulations when I got my BFP! I am SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Happy!!!!!!!! Very nervous though.. This is my 4th baby and my 6th pregnancy.. Most recent pregnancy ended in early May after a Chemical (they think-because it was so early) But here I am again with a very strong positive very quick so i am hoping and praying it will grow correctly for the next 9 months! I have my first Dr's appt monday night to check levels so we will see how everything goes. Looking for some support through this nerve wrecking journey! I have a 10yr old, a 9yr old, and a 6yr old & I cant wait to give them a new little sibling!

Welcome and Congrats!! :hi: i will add you to the front page if you would like but I will need your info like EDD how many boys and girls and what team are you on, pink, blue or yellow?


----------



## Mommywants4

wannabubba#4 said:


> Mommywants4 said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone! Im a newbie on this site I've been on the ttc forum for a few weeks now and I just have to say NO ONE was very nice at all!! I didnt even get a congratulations when I got my BFP! I am SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Happy!!!!!!!! Very nervous though.. This is my 4th baby and my 6th pregnancy.. Most recent pregnancy ended in early May after a Chemical (they think-because it was so early) But here I am again with a very strong positive very quick so i am hoping and praying it will grow correctly for the next 9 months! I have my first Dr's appt monday night to check levels so we will see how everything goes. Looking for some support through this nerve wrecking journey! I have a 10yr old, a 9yr old, and a 6yr old & I cant wait to give them a new little sibling!
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS!! welcome and Hi :flower::flower: - sorry for your previous loss, wishing you a fab happy and healthy pregnancy this time around. What do you have already? I have 1 girl, 3 boys ; and do you have any preference this time around -we are staying team yellow xxxClick to expand...



I am team yellow as well!! i have 2 girls and one boy.


----------



## Mommywants4

allforthegirl said:


> Mommywants4 said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone! Im a newbie on this site I've been on the ttc forum for a few weeks now and I just have to say NO ONE was very nice at all!! I didnt even get a congratulations when I got my BFP! I am SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Happy!!!!!!!! Very nervous though.. This is my 4th baby and my 6th pregnancy.. Most recent pregnancy ended in early May after a Chemical (they think-because it was so early) But here I am again with a very strong positive very quick so i am hoping and praying it will grow correctly for the next 9 months! I have my first Dr's appt monday night to check levels so we will see how everything goes. Looking for some support through this nerve wrecking journey! I have a 10yr old, a 9yr old, and a 6yr old & I cant wait to give them a new little sibling!
> 
> Welcome and Congrats!! :hi: i will add you to the front page if you would like but I will need your info like EDD how many boys and girls and what team are you on, pink, blue or yellow?Click to expand...



Thank You :happydance: Im so excited! I have 2 girls and 1 boy I am team yellow as always, I should be due around the 12th on March but wont know for sure until later this month prob. Going to get my levels check Monday.. praying for the best!


----------



## crysshae

Mommywants4 said:


> Hello everyone! Im a newbie on this site I've been on the ttc forum for a few weeks now and I just have to say NO ONE was very nice at all!! I didnt even get a congratulations when I got my BFP! I am SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Happy!!!!!!!! Very nervous though.. This is my 4th baby and my 6th pregnancy.. Most recent pregnancy ended in early May after a Chemical (they think-because it was so early) But here I am again with a very strong positive very quick so i am hoping and praying it will grow correctly for the next 9 months! I have my first Dr's appt monday night to check levels so we will see how everything goes. Looking for some support through this nerve wrecking journey! I have a 10yr old, a 9yr old, and a 6yr old & I cant wait to give them a new little sibling!

Congratulations! Wishing you a H&H 9 months. I'm sorry about your loss. I lost mine in June, but I will be back on this thread very soon, I know! PMA! You've found a great group of ladies to talk to on this thread. 



wannabubba#4 said:


> allforthegirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabubba#4 said:
> 
> 
> allforthegirl -how are you doing? MS still a bit less for you?
> 
> xx
> 
> NO! :sick: Last night I was kicking myself cause I think I was enjoying it too much. :nope: All the energy and very little of any nausea, just a tad of reflux and that was it. Last night was BAD :( So I guess it is back again. Though while I am at the Dr this morning I will ask for antinausea pills.
> 
> The crappy thing is I have a trailer to pack cause we leave tonight for another camping trip. At least this one isn't very far from home and DH can still work.
> 
> How are you feeling? Any symptoms creeping up on you?Click to expand...
> 
> still sore boobs but nothing else -early days though, expecting the MS /nausea around 7weeks lol ; unless I am lucky and don't get it this time :thumbup:
> 
> I have been feeling so sad though:nope::nope: crying a lot and generally feeling down :'(, DH has not spoken about the pregnancy once, although when pushed he says he is excited and I told my DD ,but she was only home for the day and is working away again , so I have no one else to talk to about it. I was going to tell my sister but she is so wrapped up in her own stuff just now, she has no room for me. Blubbing again, feel so alone and tbh honest wondering what the hell I have done :nope::nope:
> 
> Never felt this way in any previous pregnancies -hoping it passes and I can get back to being excited xxClick to expand...

Awww...wannabubba. I'm so sorry you're feeling this way. I hope your spirits are lifted very soon. I think it's not as present in our DH's minds as it is in our's until later on. What did your daughter say? Was she excited? I know it may not feel the same as having someone you are close to to talk to about it, but we are always here for you!


----------



## wannabubba#4

crysshae said:


> Awww...wannabubba. I'm so sorry you're feeling this way. I hope your spirits are lifted very soon. I think it's not as present in our DH's minds as it is in our's until later on. What did your daughter say? Was she excited? I know it may not feel the same as having someone you are close to to talk to about it, but we are always here for you!




allforthegirl said:


> :cry: I am sorry that you are feeling this way. Do you have a good friend that isn't tied to your family that you can tell? I did that and it's not like we talk about it all that much it still feels good to talk about it with someone else. Honestly I just talk to you guys about this PG, you guys are my rock. The only things I really talk about with DH is when I am feeling awful and I need a break, or when we hit a new week, I will tell him what size the baby is now. he doesn't ever bring it up on his own, it is always me. I am sure your DH is just nervous yet about you losing babe is all. Plus once he sees it on a scan things will change big time!!

Thanks ladies - my daughter was excited but was away a matter of hours after I told her and couldn't say much at the time as the boys don't know yet, and her friend was in too

Just off night shift last night, so I am sure silly hormones and tiredness together are a bad combination.:wacko::wacko:

xxx


----------



## tryn4

Hey guys! I am going for my u/s & bloodwork on tuesday...so nervous...and I dont know why..I feel like I am a first timer :blush: Just want everything to be ok. I am planning on making a formal announcement including to my kids after Tuesday. 

Welcome to the new & Cheer up mama @ wannabubba! :hugs:


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Good luck with your tests! I don't think we ever totally relax until we're holding the baby. :)


----------



## allforthegirl

So I guess I may not be out of the woods for having a safe pg! 

Some of you know but some of you won't know this, so I will just re-explain my situation.

With my second birth I had a fluke thing happen to me, where the blood from the baby came back up into my blood and caused high antibodies to some of my baby's proteins. So when it came time for all the blood tests with #3 they found a very elevated level of this anti-kel which is very very very dangerous if the baby has that protein. The Dr up in the NWT had no clue what this was but new it was most likely going to end up badly, and they told me the whole time. Well it turned out that baby had that protein and the Dr freaked out even more. I was transferred to a Dr in the home town from where I lived, and he gave me amazing care. He was not all freaked out about it and new exactly what it was and how to deal with it. Wow did that put my mind to ease. 

So he monitored me very closely, and at one point his levels started to drop. So we had to travel to another province so that the baby may have a intro uterine blood transfusion. My little guy had two of them and wasn't expected to pull through just because he was delivered. There was a high risk that he would still need transfusions after birth. I was blessed with a beautiful baby boy that didn't need anything extra. He was a true miracle.

So then when I found out that I was PG with #4 we knew that there may be an issue. We went through all the testing and he came out clean, form the scary life threatening antibodies. And we delivered a healthy baby with out any issues. 

Now my levels are very elevated, which means that the three proteins that DH has (not as life threatening but still very well could pose a problem due to my high levels) still could cause baby to become anemic and pass. So it was explained that the odds are high, because baby has a 50% chance of getting each. So 50% chance to have s, 50% chance of e, and 50% chance of getting k. So the chance of getting at least one of them is very high!! *sigh*

The next step is for me to be reffered to a maternal specialist so I can be monitored very closely. There are two tests that they may try, a very new blood test that is still in the testing phase, or an amnio to find out what proteins baby will have. 

So I get to sit on the edge of my chair possibly my whole PG wondering if baby will make it tomorrow. I envy all of you that once you hit 12 weeks your risk is sooooo very low. :cry:

On a good note I did get to see baby again today. He whipped out a portable hand held u/s machine. Baby looked so cute! That part was awesome. sorry no photo from that little thing. One thing i did see on the screen was that the umbilical cord was on the right side of the machine so I guess that means that it is on the left side in real life.... So per the theory it should be a girl.:happydance:

P.S. sorry if you have read this somewhere else, I am just copying it cause it is sooo long.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

That's a lot to digest A4TG. . .wishing you much luck as this pregnancy continues! Lots of thoughts!


----------



## tryn4

Yes all4tg...I will keep good thoughts and prayers to you that everything goes well.


----------



## crysshae

So you must've started making the antibodies to DH in your last pregnancy?? Darn it. I will be praying everything is well without any problems for both you and little one for the next 7 months. Woohoo for a left-sided placenta!


----------



## allforthegirl

Thank you ladies. I am still trying to wrap it around my little head.


----------



## wannabubba#4

All4tg - really hoping and wishing everything will go well for you and your little bean -What a worry for you :hugs::hugs:

And here is me moaning and complaining about 'hormones' 


So woke up this morning and thought

'Omg I am pregnant '  little rub of belly and felt really happy :flower::flower: 

Really need to share my news with someone IRL (other than useless DH lol :haha:) so am going to tell my boys this week (eldest DS is away at his sisters for a few days ) then I can tell everyone else -it is my 40th bday next Saturday so may announce it then


Love to all mummys and bumps xxx


----------



## crysshae

Glad you're feeling better today. Have fun sharing your news! :hugs:


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

:) It's so fun to share the news! Good luck!


----------



## allforthegirl

Sounds like things are really setting in. What a great way to tell people, on your birthday. 

Thanks again for all the well wishes.


----------



## HappyHome

AFTG - that's a lot to go through, I hope we can all support you here somehow xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Told my mum and she was happy lol -she did laugh and say I was nuts but she was delighted haha -said i am healthy and she totally understand my want to have a younger sibling for Dawson and yay happy me!!

Although, no symptoms are worrying should I not be exhausted by now? No fatigue at all- and was floored with previous pregnancies :/

xxx


----------



## Mommywants4

Tiredness has set in full force :( I was at a gathering yesterday and was feeling so exhausted I could barely stand after awhile which everyone seemed to notice!! Ughh I came home and slept a good 8+ hours but I still feel beat! Time to get the kids up though and off to day camp and myself off to work. Tonight I have my drs appt can't wait! Also been hit with waves of nausea in the morning blahh good signs though :) hope everyone has a great day!!


----------



## tinks80

This is my 8th pregnancy I've got 3 girls & 1 boy already


----------



## ladyluck8181

Looks like I am leaving you. Rang for beta results and Fridays were 2839, yesterdays was 2854 so whilst I have no pain or bleeding yet, it looks like an impending miscarriage,I have to return to the EPAU tomorrow to see the on-call DR to see what to do from here. I wish you all luck in your pregnancies!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

ladyluck8181 said:


> Looks like I am leaving you. Rang for beta results and Fridays were 2839, yesterdays was 2854 so whilst I have no pain or bleeding yet, it looks like an impending miscarriage,I have to return to the EPAU tomorrow to see the on-call DR to see what to do from here. I wish you all luck in your pregnancies!

Big hugs! I'm so sorry. I hope you're back here very soon!


----------



## crysshae

I'm sorry for your loss, ladyluck.


----------



## allforthegirl

wannabubba#4 said:


> Told my mum and she was happy lol -she did laugh and say I was nuts but she was delighted haha -said i am healthy and she totally understand my want to have a younger sibling for Dawson and yay happy me!!
> 
> Although, no symptoms are worrying should I not be exhausted by now? No fatigue at all- and was floored with previous pregnancies :/
> 
> xxx

I'm glad you were able to tell someone that was excited for you. 

I too am not as tired as with last one. High energy is supposed to be a symptom too. I'm sure things are just fine. If you are worried can they do a scan for you?



ladyluck8181 said:


> Looks like I am leaving you. Rang for beta results and Fridays were 2839, yesterdays was 2854 so whilst I have no pain or bleeding yet, it looks like an impending miscarriage,I have to return to the EPAU tomorrow to see the on-call DR to see what to do from here. I wish you all luck in your pregnancies!

I'm so sorry love. :hugs:


----------



## wannabubba#4

so sorryladyluck - hope you are okay xxx

welcome tinks congrats

Well told my dad and he was overjoyed lol, bit gobsmacked haha but still very happy for us , and my sister hugged me and was happy too -so far so good!! lmao not exactly what I was expecting, but very much appreciated xxxx Need to break it to the boys lol -might not go down so well :/ and work I am dreading


Don't think they would agree to scan me early just because I am worried about lack of symptoms tb -wish they would though xx
xxx


----------



## crysshae

wannabubba#4 said:


> so sorryladyluck - hope you are okay xxx
> 
> welcome tinks congrats
> 
> Well told my dad and he was overjoyed lol, bit gobsmacked haha but still very happy for us , and my sister hugged me and was happy too -so far so good!! lmao not exactly what I was expecting, but very much appreciated xxxx Need to break it to the boys lol -might not go down so well :/ and work I am dreading
> 
> 
> Don't think they would agree to scan me early just because I am worried about lack of symptoms tb -wish they would though xx
> xxx

That's so great. I hope your boys are excited too! I wouldn't tell work till later...around 12 weeks or so.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

YAY!! Back from my first appointment and I get to have a scan Wed morning to check dates because of my previous m/c's! I'm so excited. Otherwise it was the normal boring appt.


----------



## allforthegirl

Congrats wannabubba and whitesox! Great news!


----------



## wannabubba#4

ooh exciting for early scan whitesox, and yay for good appointment too xx

Told my boys, eldest said 'another one' and laughed , middle one whooped and was disappointed when I said don't tell anyone outside family yet lol; little one we didn't tell -its too early and he wont have a clue what it means anyway lol.

So yay, feels more official now it is out

Will tell work after my first scan, or 12 /13 weeks if I di getan earlier one for any reason lol

How are you doing crysshae??

And how are all other mums n bumps?

xx


----------



## HappyHome

Aww ladyluck I'm sorry. 
The whole beta readings worry me, I've never had them done and I wonder how much anxiety that must cause.

No symptoms going on here either. Worrying a little but hopefully all is ok. I'm definitely feeling bigger and my boobs have grown too, much to DH's amusement lol 
Filled in GP paperwork yesterday so MW team will pick that up Thursday and then get in touch. She did say EDD was 22nd, yet every LMP calculator says 19th, well I'm sure in a few weeks the scan will come up with a more stable date to go on.


----------



## wannabubba#4

HappyHome said:


> Aww ladyluck I'm sorry.
> The whole beta readings worry me, I've never had them done and I wonder how much anxiety that must cause.
> 
> No symptoms going on here either. Worrying a little but hopefully all is ok. I'm definitely feeling bigger and my boobs have grown too, much to DH's amusement lol
> Filled in GP paperwork yesterday so MW team will pick that up Thursday and then get in touch. She did say EDD was 22nd, yet every LMP calculator says 19th, well I'm sure in a few weeks the scan will come up with a more stable date to go on.

yep bigger sore boobs here and definitely swollen abdo, especially at night lol but no other symptoms yet either -have decided just to enjoy it lol - may change at any minute haha -last time I had MS for whole of first tri, then severe SPD on crutches from 16w, so maybe I am due a nice easy pregnancy this time lmao :winkwink::haha::haha: xxx


----------



## twinmummy06

Hi ladies, can I join you? 

This will be baby number 5, but hopefully the fourth we get to bring home. First scan is on the 15th and so very nervous. 

I'm a big girl, so although I feel bloated to the hills, nothing to see yet - which I'm happy with, wont be announcing for a long time yet. But today I've noticed it's uncomfortable to sit down/get back up lol. So something's happening down there :happydance:


----------



## amazed

I found our I'm pregnant with #5 yesterday It don't seem real at all and def not planned I have 2 boys (12 and 6) and 2 girls (3 and 10) xx


----------



## allforthegirl

Welcome to all the new mommies :hi: Glad you could join us. I'm on out camping and will add you as soon as I get home. 

Wohoo wannabubba for feeling that its real. :dance: 

I'm still dealing with horrible headache. Not sure what to do about it. Nothing is working. :(


----------



## Mommywants4

Just got my blood work results from yesterdays appt and they said levels are perfect HCG and Prog. YAY go tomorrow for my second set then thursday I will get my date for an ultrasound. So relieved to hear my progesterone is where it should be! Just going to keep praying everything goes good!!!!! Wont fully rest til this baby is in my arms!!!!!! Cheers to a happy and healthy 9 months to us ALL!!! Xoxo


----------



## crysshae

allforthegirl said:


> Welcome to all the new mommies :hi: Glad you could join us. I'm on out camping and will add you as soon as I get home.
> 
> Wohoo wannabubba for feeling that its real. :dance:
> 
> I'm still dealing with horrible headache. Not sure what to do about it. Nothing is working. :(

Yuck! I feel for you. I had a constant headache with my youngest. Nothing worked, and it didn't go away until about the 12-week point. I hope you feel better sooner than that. 



Mommywants4 said:


> Just got my blood work results from yesterdays appt and they said levels are perfect HCG and Prog. YAY go tomorrow for my second set then thursday I will get my date for an ultrasound. So relieved to hear my progesterone is where it should be! Just going to keep praying everything goes good!!!!! Wont fully rest til this baby is in my arms!!!!!! Cheers to a happy and healthy 9 months to us ALL!!! Xoxo

Great news! Congrats!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

WELCOME Mommies! :)

Does anything help your headaches A4TG? I've taken tylenol a couple times and it did help. Ice pack on my neck seems to ease the pain as well. Good luck!


----------



## FeistyMom

Just told in-laws! they were floored but excited. grandma definitely the most excited.

I'm feeling conflicted. the same feelings as previous (will this shortchange the other kids, how can we handle it, etc) plus feeling all weird over the possibility that this is it. last one. I want another boy but I don't want to think I won't have another baby girl! but I'm terrified of twins too. arg!

For headaches, putting my feet up and usingt a resting mask usually with cucumber helps. plus cool compresses at temples and back of neck. currently in the middle of texas trying to combat the heat!


----------



## tryn4

Well here's my update, 8 weeks normal fetus everything looks good seen on ultrasound. Heartbeat 161...beta results are back by Thursday. Only disappointment was the tech didn't do a intervaginal u/s so the pic is soooo hard to see but everything a-ok so far


----------



## Mommywants4

I just saw my phone ringing with my Drs office # and nearly fell out of my seat at work with fear. They were just calling to confirm my blood work appt tomorrow... UGH lol SAVE ME!!!!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Fiestymom, that sounds HEAVENLY. I need to get a cucumber at the store. :)


----------



## crysshae

wannabubba#4 said:


> ooh exciting for early scan whitesox, and yay for good appointment too xx
> 
> Told my boys, eldest said 'another one' and laughed , middle one whooped and was disappointed when I said don't tell anyone outside family yet lol; little one we didn't tell -its too early and he wont have a clue what it means anyway lol.
> 
> So yay, feels more official now it is out
> 
> Will tell work after my first scan, or 12 /13 weeks if I di getan earlier one for any reason lol
> 
> How are you doing crysshae??
> 
> And how are all other mums n bumps?
> 
> xx

Not sure how I missed this note this morning. It's so great your boys were happy! 

I'm doing well. 5 dpo today so getting there. Looking on the bright side, at least I don't have to symptom spot this TWW. Lol.


----------



## tryn4

I told my kids today too...oldest was like yay..my daughter said o...m....g and said she HAD to Facebook it ...youngest told me "i told u so" he said he knew it (little psychic) haven't seen my middle boy yet, he was out playing but his brother told him lol. That was fun. Oh my daughter also said if its another boy she will be soooo upset lol


----------



## ssjad

Hi ladies! I'm very excitedly pregnant with number five, or number nine if you count evil stepkids.


----------



## allforthegirl

All the good news on here today. Congrats everyone and welcome all the new mommies. 

As for the headache I had a few sips of coffee after the Tylenol and it was pretty much gone after that. I don't ever drink much coffee any more but maybe I can't completely cut it out any more.


----------



## blessedmomma

hi ladies! I was hoping to join you <3

we have 6 children- 2 girls and 4 boys. currently pregnant with number 7 :)


----------



## wannabubba#4

Welcome *blessedmomma, ssjad amazed *and *twinmommy* and anyone else I missed that's new - this thread moves pretty quick lol - congratulations to you all - what ages are your children? 

*Tryn4 -*glad your kids were excited too, I must admit I thought mine might have been a bit embarrassed about their old mum having 'another' baby lol - but all good so far :happydance:

*A4tg* - How's the headache? Hope he cucumber worked. Sounds like you are withdrawing from caffeine though -baby maybe craves it, and who are we to argue lol xxx Everything in moderation lol xxx :winkwink:

*Mommywants4* - yay for brilliant appointment and great numbers :thumbup:

Hope everyone else is doing good. Crysshae soon be AF time again and then are you back in the baby making business? :winkwink:

xxx


----------



## twinmummy06

Thanks for the welcome ladies. 

Wannabubba - My twins will be 7 in October and DD just turned 2 in May. 

I have my first scan on Monday. Very nervous but feeling hopeful!

I'm so exhausted this time. But combine that with this crappy insomnia and I'm running on what feels like fumes :( Goal tonight is to go to bed early and attempt to get some much needed sleep.


----------



## wannabubba#4

twinmummy06 said:


> Thanks for the welcome ladies.
> 
> Wannabubba - My twins will be 7 in October and DD just turned 2 in May.
> 
> I have my first scan on Monday. Very nervous but feeling hopeful!
> 
> I'm so exhausted this time. But combine that with this crappy insomnia and I'm running on what feels like fumes :( Goal tonight is to go to bed early and attempt to get some much needed sleep.

Lol I think I would be glad of some pregnancy fatigue, or something. Apart from sore boobs (much more so than in any other pregnancy) and crazy bloating (like I look 4/5 months pregnant already haha) I have nothing pregnancy wise going on -need to keep POAS to check I actually am -and kind of expect my lines to be fading or going

Did any one else have a successful pregnancy and not have fatigue or MS by nearly 6 weeks? I know not everyone gets these, but I did with every other pregnancy, so it is worrying me a tad; even though I am trying to just enjoy feeling so good :winkwink::winkwink:

xxx


----------



## crysshae

Welcome and Congratulations to all the new additions to this thread!



allforthegirl said:


> All the good news on here today. Congrats everyone and welcome all the new mommies.
> 
> As for the headache I had a few sips of coffee after the Tylenol and it was pretty much gone after that. I don't ever drink much coffee any more but maybe I can't completely cut it out any more.

That's good. A little caffeine isn't gonna hurt. It's drinking tons that is not good for you. 



wannabubba#4 said:


> Crysshae soon be AF time again and then are you back in the baby making business? :winkwink:
> 
> xxx

Yes ma'am! Won't be long now. 



wannabubba#4 said:


> Did any one else have a successful pregnancy and not have fatigue or MS by nearly 6 weeks? I know not everyone gets these, but I did with every other pregnancy, so it is worrying me a tad; even though I am trying to just enjoy feeling so good :winkwink::winkwink:
> 
> xxx

I can't remember having any real symptoms until heartburn started later on with my oldest daughter or my twins. Every pregnancy is different.


----------



## wannabubba#4

thanks that is reassuring - GP tomorrow but not expecting her to do much -just to get the ball rolling, but I will mention my fears to her anyway xxx


----------



## crysshae

wannabubba#4 said:


> thanks that is reassuring - GP tomorrow but not expecting her to do much -just to get the ball rolling, but I will mention my fears to her anyway xxx

I hope she can do something to reassure you.


----------



## blessedmomma

wannabubba#4 said:


> Welcome *blessedmomma, ssjad amazed *and *twinmommy* and anyone else I missed that's new - this thread moves pretty quick lol - congratulations to you all - what ages are your children?
> 
> xxx

thanks! we are over the moon to be expecting again. I think after turning 35 I was nervous we may never be able to have anymore so I am gonna try to enjoy every minute of this :) of course we will see if that tune changes with exhaustion and cankles :lol:

my kids are dd-14, dd-13, ds-6, ds-3, ds-2, ds-1


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Welcome, welcome!! :) Congratulations!

HUGE SIGH OF RELIEF here. . .had my scan! Strong heartbeat, baby measured 9 weeks 1 day and I'm 9 weeks today. YAY!!!! 
(Sorry if you see this on more than one thread) ;)


----------



## wannabubba#4

Whitesoxfan41 said:


> Welcome, welcome!! :) Congratulations!
> 
> HUGE SIGH OF RELIEF here. . .had my scan! Strong heartbeat, baby measured 9 weeks 1 day and I'm 9 weeks today. YAY!!!!
> (Sorry if you see this on more than one thread) ;)

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

You post on as many threads as you can lol -that is FANTASTIC news xxx

xxx


----------



## Mommywants4

Yay!!! Happy to hear your baby is happy & healthy whitesox! Cant wait to get a peek at mine in the next couple of weeks!

Im feeling so bloated and uncomfortable today! Just got out of a 3 hour meeting and my back is KILLING me... I feel 6 months pregnant already what the heck!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crysshae

That's wonderful, Whitesox! Congratulations!


----------



## FeistyMom

Good to hear whitesox!

I am really suffering the all day sickness, but I'm hungry too :( and constantly tired.

I want to enjoy my kids!! arg.


----------



## allforthegirl

Great news whitesox!! Have any pics to share??


----------



## tryn4

Hey ladies, since your all expert mums thought I would share. I had a bit of very light spotting this morning and...freaked out. Tears and all. We did have sex last night and I read it could have been from that but I dont remember ever spotting from sex during pregnancy before. Anyway it was just when I wiped at about 7 am, hasnt come back since, but do you ladies think there is cause for concern. My ob gyn is so dismissive of things with me because I have had very successful multiple pregnancies with no loss history, that it almost seems they think nothing could EVER happen :rollseyes: Am I being a hypochondriac?


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

A4TG, hubby will scan the pix when he goes back to work Friday, we lost our scanner in one of our moves. LOL! Thanks though!

TRYN4~ I've heard many times it's totally normal after sex! HUGS!


----------



## blessedmomma

yay whitesox!!!! <3

tryn4- I would assume its from dtd, but your ob should take any concerns seriously! my water broke half through with my first dd and my ob didn't believe me. she said I would have went into labor or had an infection by then if it did. then said I could go to the hospital if I wanted to waste everyone's time!!! well, when I finally had her they discovered my water had already broke and she and I were both really sick after she was born.

I was wondering if anyone understood the ramzi method??? I had some bleeding so they are checking my levels and will be doing a scan soon. I will be about 6 weeksish. I know a little about it, but not much. I would like to know what to ask. I know its not based on which side you ovulate on or where it implanted- but where the placenta is forming. is there anything that I would need to know while they are doing the scan to figure out where mine is?


----------



## tryn4

Thanks ladies. Well I'm sure things like I would make him know not to mess with me, but for minor things I'm guessing he just brushes those off..All I care about is carrying this baby to term. So far today no more spots, and still feel preg sore bb vomiting & all


----------



## allforthegirl

blessedmomma said:


> yay whitesox!!!! <3
> 
> tryn4- I would assume its from dtd, but your ob should take any concerns seriously! my water broke half through with my first dd and my ob didn't believe me. she said I would have went into labor or had an infection by then if it did. then said I could go to the hospital if I wanted to waste everyone's time!!! well, when I finally had her they discovered my water had already broke and she and I were both really sick after she was born.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone understood the ramzi method??? I had some bleeding so they are checking my levels and will be doing a scan soon. I will be about 6 weeksish. I know a little about it, but not much. I would like to know what to ask. I know its not based on which side you ovulate on or where it implanted- but where the placenta is forming. is there anything that I would need to know while they are doing the scan to figure out where mine is?

I am familiar with the method. But unless you know for sure where the placenta is we can just give an uneducated guess for fun. Lol


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

So I had an abdominal ultrasound and she was only on the right side of my tummy. Does that mean anything? LOL!


----------



## blessedmomma

allforthegirl said:


> blessedmomma said:
> 
> 
> yay whitesox!!!! <3
> 
> tryn4- I would assume its from dtd, but your ob should take any concerns seriously! my water broke half through with my first dd and my ob didn't believe me. she said I would have went into labor or had an infection by then if it did. then said I could go to the hospital if I wanted to waste everyone's time!!! well, when I finally had her they discovered my water had already broke and she and I were both really sick after she was born.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone understood the ramzi method??? I had some bleeding so they are checking my levels and will be doing a scan soon. I will be about 6 weeksish. I know a little about it, but not much. I would like to know what to ask. I know its not based on which side you ovulate on or where it implanted- but where the placenta is forming. is there anything that I would need to know while they are doing the scan to figure out where mine is?
> 
> I am familiar with the method. But unless you know for sure where the placenta is we can just give an uneducated guess for fun. LolClick to expand...

yay! :happydance: so when I get this scan done I just need them to point out to me where the placenta is and you can give me a guess? I know its for fun, but I would love to see some guesses :flower: is there anything else I need them to show me?? I know it matters which type of scan they do, so that's easy enough.


----------



## allforthegirl

Whitesoxfan41 said:


> So I had an abdominal ultrasound and she was only on the right side of my tummy. Does that mean anything? LOL!

Lol no it doesn't. Just mean that baby implanted on the right side of the uterus but the placenta can still implant anywhere. Lol


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

CRAP. LOL! :) So if I look at the picture will it tell me anything?


----------



## allforthegirl

I do t think there is anything else you need to ask. 

Whitesox I forgot to mention my us tech was always on the left side of my abdomin and very high. Cause when the doc took out his little tiny us machine he was well above my pubic bone and bladder was empty and he had no problem( on the left side) finding baby lol


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I also had an empty bladder, doc was pretty low on the right side. I was so glad she found everything right away, I was trying not to hyperventilate! :)


----------



## FeistyMom

I would be so happy if there are no more full bladder ultrasounds!

Why is it that during the day I can barely stay awake for 3 hours but I'm lying awake in bed now???

Everything seems more extreme this pregnancy, maybe because I hit the magical 35 mark, or my 3 kids running around, or the horrible time of not one, but TWO huge family road trips in 3 weeks?

Anyone else still alternating between 'yay what a miracle' and 'wtf are we thinking?!'?


----------



## tryn4

FeistyMom said:


> I would be so happy if there are no more full bladder ultrasounds!
> 
> Why is it that during the day I can barely stay awake for 3 hours but I'm lying awake in bed now???
> 
> Everything seems more extreme this pregnancy, maybe because I hit the magical 35 mark, or my 3 kids running around, or the horrible time of not one, but TWO huge family road trips in 3 weeks?
> 
> Anyone else still alternating between 'yay what a miracle' and 'wtf are we thinking?!'?

I feel that way. I write this as im awake at 3am but sleep on the drive to work (hubby does the driving lol) I had 4 kids by 26...now I'm 34 going on 35 in a couple months so I'm assuming that's y my symptoms are exaggerated. I remember eating, throwing up then feeling great. Now I eat, throw up, feel nausea, stomach completely bloated uncomfortable, smallest meal makes me feel like I did 8 rounds at a buffet. I keep telling myself its all worth it though but right now my stomach is not my friend.


----------



## wannabubba#4

FeistyMom said:


> Anyone else still alternating between 'yay what a miracle' and 'wtf are we thinking?!'?

TOTALLY lmao :haha::haha:

...On the days I struggle with childcare for my one littlest, the older ones are easier lol
...and on the days he has a temper tantrum
...and on the days I have been awake for 36+ hours after working night shift the night before 
... and when I look around my smallish house and think 'wth will we fit in another one? haha'

Still a tiny miracle though eh?? :winkwink::winkwink:


----------



## HappyHome

I have that look around the house feelings!! 
I look in the rooms and thing where is everything going to go? 
Sure baby will be in our room for a little while but there where. 
dd1/dsd share, dd2/3 share, dss has a room, if its a boy you'd think that's ok can share with dss but its a very small room. We'll work it out, well there's always a sofa bed in the living room if not lol

So, early days but is anyone thinking of a homebirth?


----------



## allforthegirl

I too have a feeling what was I thinking. I think it really will feel like that if I am having another boy. Lmao. Like how in the world are we going to feed them lmao. But if we have a girl where will she sleep when she is older lol. 

Yesterday I had a high energy day. I felt not too bad dispite the hot weather and was still wide awake when I lied down to sleep. I was surprised I wasn't wiped right out. I went to sleep early-ish last night cause I usually have less ms when I have slept 9-10 hrs at night. Thought my back is killing me. I try the pillow between the knees but it makes it hard to turn.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I'm nervous because I feel like I haven't been a mom to a baby in so freaking long. I'm in a different situation than most, my other 3 girls don't live with us. My oldest is 21 and lives 2000 miles away in Florida. She's always been super independent, went to Manhattan for school for a year then moved to New Jersey for a year and now is in Florida. She's always been self sufficient, works her butt off and is happy being in the sunshine state. LOL! My 17 and 14 yr old daughters decided that when we moved for my health and for my husband's job prospects that they wanted to stay with their dad to finish high school. I've had an empty next for a year and a half. Part of the reason for the baby probably! :) I see my girls quite a bit, went home for a month in May so I could be home for Prom and all of the end of the year stuff and my youngest's 8th grade graduation. I'll be home in April next year until the end of May as my oldest is getting married and my middle graduates from high school. 

I just feel like I'm completely starting over. I'm older and my body is older (HAHA) but mentally I feel so much more prepared this time around.

I hope everyone has a great day! 

(2 road trips in 3 weeks would require alcohol and we can't do that now, KUDOS to you!) :)


----------



## blessedmomma

ME! ME! ME!

im definitely already losing sleep. my 1 year old usually wakes up to nurse at 4ish am. lately I haven't been able to fall back to sleep for about an hour and last night it was 2 hrs. im having nausea and dizzy/light headed spells every now and then, but I expect it will get worse over the next few weeks. right now more than anything im just exhausted.


----------



## brookettc3

Just found out I am 4 weeks pregnant with our 4th :) :) this was totally a surprise for us!!


----------



## allforthegirl

Congrats and welcome :hi:


----------



## allforthegirl

Well today is grossly humid an hot. Not so good with pg hormones!! Yuck!


----------



## tryn4

Got my beta results 57,554...don't know if that matters as they are not monitoring it. Did find out I get another peek at the lil one in a month, totally forgot that they now screen all women regardless of age for downs. So I have that and my first prenatal appt booked in just under a months time. Hopefully they will give me a better pic of him/her. Feeling so bloated. My belly is normally on the big side (im plus sz) but geez its swollen out with bloat today crazy! At 2 months I look 4 :( Course hubby who is a gem says that big bellies are in fashion this yr LOL


----------



## allforthegirl

tryn4 said:


> Got my beta results 57,554...don't know if that matters as they are not monitoring it. Did find out I get another peek at the lil one in a month, totally forgot that they now screen all women regardless of age for downs. So I have that and my first prenatal appt booked in just under a months time. Hopefully they will give me a better pic of him/her. Feeling so bloated. My belly is normally on the big side (im plus sz) but geez its swollen out with bloat today crazy! At 2 months I look 4 :( Course hubby who is a gem says that big bellies are in fashion this yr LOL

Are you talking about the nucal scan @ 12 weeks? Mines booked for the 26th

Got the call from the specialist today. Guess I will be seeing her on the 23rd. This is all making it all very real. I'm starting to get scared.


----------



## blessedmomma

congrats brookettc3 and welcome!

tryn4- your DH sounds sweet :) yay for getting to see the baby soon! my betas are being checked and when they reach about 6000 they will do a scan. I absolutely cant wait

allforthegirl- it seems like with each one I have the pregnancy goes quicker and quicker. I just don't want to turn around twice and have a newborn. that's the only thing that kinda scares me.


----------



## ssjad

Congratulations Brooke! I remember you from the breastfeeding thread.


----------



## FeistyMom

Congrats and welcome brook!

As far as wth will lo end up sleeping... yeah definitely having that question. we'll be fine for the first 6 months but then what? ugh.

Also feeling very sad. this will almost certainly be my last. hubby has stated his intention to be snipped after #4 is born. I look at my kids and all I can think is that I need to freeze this moent because I'll either never have another son or daughter... all those cute baby dresses I saved - are they going to stay tucked away until grandkids?!? or will the adorable boy outfits only be worn once? I feel a bit daft to preemptively feel sad for the 'loss' of one gender or the other. but never felt this way with the others because I KNEW there would be more babies.

I'm also unreasonably grumpy with #4 for not letting me enjoy this pregnancy! my ms is the worst its ever been! little rascal!


----------



## ssjad

Have twins!!


----------



## allforthegirl

I too know that feeling of not having any more after this one. But it is my decision for him and partly his(he is just in agreement, my idea). Cause I seem to fall pg so easily #6 would/could just show up. I will be at my limit. Especially if this one is a boy. I won't lie I will be upset that a little girl is not in my cards. Of course I will him, there is no question, just sad that a girl is never happening.


----------



## kittiekat

Hi all,

I am due in March 2014 (5th) and this will be our 5th child altogether. Did anyone give you negative comments when you announced? Sorry if this has been asked before :blush:


----------



## crysshae

brookettc3 said:


> Just found out I am 4 weeks pregnant with our 4th :) :) this was totally a surprise for us!!

Congratulations! With those birthdays, looks like you have a trend for summer BFPs. :flower:



allforthegirl said:


> Well today is grossly humid an hot. Not so good with pg hormones!! Yuck!

 How hot is it up there? I hear everyone talking about the heat. 



tryn4 said:


> Course hubby who is a gem says that big bellies are in fashion this yr LOL

 That is a very sweet hubby. 



allforthegirl said:


> This is all making it all very real. I'm starting to get scared.

 :hugs:



FeistyMom said:


> Also feeling very sad. this will almost certainly be my last. hubby has stated his intention to be snipped after #4 is born. I look at my kids and all I can think is that I need to freeze this moent because I'll either never have another son or daughter... all those cute baby dresses I saved - are they going to stay tucked away until grandkids?!? or will the adorable boy outfits only be worn once? I feel a bit daft to preemptively feel sad for the 'loss' of one gender or the other. but never felt this way with the others because I KNEW there would be more babies.
> 
> I'm also unreasonably grumpy with #4 for not letting me enjoy this pregnancy! my ms is the worst its ever been! little rascal!

 I felt that way when my twins got to around 2 and life slowed down a little because we thought they would be our last. Then we decided on another one, and I felt that way again after he was born. Now that were TTC another, I'll probably feel that way again after our baby is born, but I think we will need to stop after this one. My DH has planned to get snipped since we had our twins. Lol. My feelings always start with "I'll never be pregnant again...or give birth...or breastfeed...or just sit and stare at an infant for hours like nothing else exists....or have them sleep on my chest...oh the list keeps going. 

I hope your MS subsides and you can enjoy your pregnancy real soon.


----------



## allforthegirl

crysshae it was at about 7 pm when thing should have been starting to cool off, 38C with the himidex. Our kids came in after supper dripping with sweat. It was gross. It didn't drop until about 3 am as some rain clouds brought in some cooler air.


----------



## crysshae

allforthegirl said:


> crysshae it was at about 7 pm when thing should have been starting to cool off, 38C with the himidex. Our kids came in after supper dripping with sweat. It was gross. It didn't drop until about 3 am as some rain clouds brought in some cooler air.

Yuck! That's crazy for y'all; isn't it? It's normal for us....still hate it, but at least we're used to it.


----------



## allforthegirl

Oh yah that isn't normal for us at all. At least it will be cooler today.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

It was 100 here yesterday, but we don't have humidity THANK GOD. Today is a beautiful 86. We have one day of a break then back to the 90's. I'm so thankful for central air. 

I've actually not felt very sick for several days then last night BAM running for the bathroom. I have some random pain at the top of my stomach, almost under my ribs on the left side that started last night and was quite annoying all night long. I'm sure the puking didn't help. If it had started after that I'd say pulled muscle, that's how it feels. Anyone have an idea? LOL! I know I can't worry about every ache, but it's hard not to! (You'd think this was my first time at this rodeo huh?) It feels similar to gallbladder pain I've had but is to the left of center when that is usually right of center.


----------



## tryn4

Gas pain I would say. Gas pain seems so intensified when pregnant. Feels like all kinds of uncomfortable. I have been seriously uncomfortable, I've been drinking ginger tea and it help a lot. I havent vomited in 24 hours so that good too lol.


----------



## tryn4

allforthegirl said:


> tryn4 said:
> 
> 
> Got my beta results 57,554...don't know if that matters as they are not monitoring it. Did find out I get another peek at the lil one in a month, totally forgot that they now screen all women regardless of age for downs. So I have that and my first prenatal appt booked in just under a months time. Hopefully they will give me a better pic of him/her. Feeling so bloated. My belly is normally on the big side (im plus sz) but geez its swollen out with bloat today crazy! At 2 months I look 4 :( Course hubby who is a gem says that big bellies are in fashion this yr LOL
> 
> Are you talking about the nucal scan @ 12 weeks? Mines booked for the 26th
> 
> Got the call from the specialist today. Guess I will be seeing her on the 23rd. This is all making it all very real. I'm starting to get scared.Click to expand...

Yes nucal scan...Y are you scared? Happy thought Happy thoughts!


----------



## Mommywants4

kittiekat said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am due in March 2014 (5th) and this will be our 5th child altogether. Did anyone give you negative comments when you announced? Sorry if this has been asked before :blush:

I haven't told may people yet- This is our 4th baby. The people that i have told knew that i wanted another child so they were just happy and nervous for me. Im sure my DH family will not be so thrilled but honestly I dont care ALL that much! Im over worrying about what other people think. :winkwink:
How are your "people" taking the news? Have you told many people yet??
Congrats on you :BFP: !!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

We had a few negative responses, more about my age than about my 4th child. Whatever. We're too happy to let them bring us down!


----------



## CountryMomma

We haven't told anyone yet and don't plan to till after 12 weeks. We are hoping we could maybe get some indication of gender by then because we will be much happier to tell people that we are having a girl rather than our 5th boy.. I have a feeling I may get some negative responses or not so delighted ones if it is another boy.. not that he would be any less loved, just not as exciting. IYKWIM


----------



## CountryMomma

Oh and I go for my first scan at 6 weeks on Tuesday! Yay!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Mommywants4 said:


> kittiekat said:
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I am due in March 2014 (5th) and this will be our 5th child altogether. Did anyone give you negative comments when you announced? Sorry if this has been asked before :blush:
> 
> I haven't told may people yet- This is our 4th baby. The people that i have told knew that i wanted another child so they were just happy and nervous for me. Im sure my DH family will not be so thrilled but honestly I dont care ALL that much! Im over worrying about what other people think. :winkwink:
> How are your "people" taking the news? Have you told many people yet??
> Congrats on you :BFP: !!Click to expand...

I was terrified of negativity from people but ave been very pleasantly surprised I am glad to say. We were not planning on telling anyone until after my first scana t 12 weeks but tbh I was getting anxious about how the news would go down and am so glad we told them already - it is such a weight off my mind lol. 

My mum, she laughed and said well good for us; even though she thinks us nuts :wacko:
My dad was delighted -totally chuffed
most of my sisiters were really pleased ;except one who has not actually said the words 'congratulations' and who has dryly said 'there are more things to do when you are 40 you know?' 'Like get a tattoo or go on holiday' - I just replied' I have tattoos and go on holiday every year anyway' 

work will be funny /strange / maybe even difficult -I work with a lot of people a lot younger than me who probably think I am ANCIENT haha :haha::haha:

Good luck telling people - goes it goes well xxxx


----------



## allforthegirl

Tryn if you want to read about it I have started a thread called high risk in the gestational complications. I would write it all out again but it is lengthy.


----------



## wannabubba#4

HappyHome said:


> I have that look around the house feelings!!
> I look in the rooms and thing where is everything going to go?
> Sure baby will be in our room for a little while but there where.
> dd1/dsd share, dd2/3 share, dss has a room, if its a boy you'd think that's ok can share with dss but its a very small room. We'll work it out, well there's always a sofa bed in the living room if not lol
> 
> So, early days but is anyone thinking of a homebirth?

Yep me! I would love a home birth - we planned one last time but it didn't transpire as LO was 14 days overdue and I was induced. Wish I had had the guts to say no to induction back then but ... wel water under the bridge... and I would love to do it this time around.

I think MW will be against it this time though, as baby number 5, me being age 40 and having a forceps delivery last time :nope::nope::nope: but we'll see what time brings. And I haven't broached the subject with hubby yet, he as totally on board last time but after a very difficult delivery with last baby he may not be so keen this time ( even though I believe all the difficulties and forceps delivery was due to me being induced)

xxx


----------



## tryn4

allforthegirl said:


> Tryn if you want to read about it I have started a thread called high risk in the gestational complications. I would write it all out again but it is lengthy.

Ah yes I do recall now u have some worries...after work I will read it for sure but I do recall a couple pgs back u gave us a brief idea....I will say a prayer 4 u...

As for negative responses, I haven't had any exactly. I haven't officially announced it but I told my daughter who posted it on Facebook which I was less than thrilled. On the post a lady I know commented that "you are good, I'm ONLY on my first" my hubby saw that & had my daughter delete the post cuz he said its too much hidden jealousy or bad thoughts. I chalk negativity up to jealousy.


----------



## blessedmomma

we had negative responses with our 4th, 5th, and 6th pregnancies. we finally told everyone we were letting God build our family to His liking- so He decides when we have a child and how many. now on our 7th people haven't really said anything rude. 

I would love a home birth too, but with previous complications I just don't see it happening. my labors keep getting faster and faster too. my last labor only took 1 hr 9 mins from first contraction to birth so it could be a home birth no matter what we plan!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Self indulgent post alert - lol :blush::blush:

It is My Birthday and I am 40 !!
Fab at 40 lol :haha::haha:, OMG pregnant at 40 - how did that happen -I always said I would be done by the time I was 30 haha

Age IS just a number right?? :wacko::wacko:

Have a super weekend ladies, hope the sun is shining were you are :hugs::hugs:


----------



## HappyHome

wannabubba#4 said:


> HappyHome said:
> 
> 
> I have that look around the house feelings!!
> I look in the rooms and thing where is everything going to go?
> Sure baby will be in our room for a little while but there where.
> dd1/dsd share, dd2/3 share, dss has a room, if its a boy you'd think that's ok can share with dss but its a very small room. We'll work it out, well there's always a sofa bed in the living room if not lol
> 
> So, early days but is anyone thinking of a homebirth?
> 
> Yep me! I would love a home birth - we planned one last time but it didn't transpire as LO was 14 days overdue and I was induced. Wish I had had the guts to say no to induction back then but ... wel water under the bridge... and I would love to do it this time around.
> 
> I think MW will be against it this time though, as baby number 5, me being age 40 and having a forceps delivery last time :nope::nope::nope: but we'll see what time brings. And I haven't broached the subject with hubby yet, he as totally on board last time but after a very difficult delivery with last baby he may not be so keen this time ( even though I believe all the difficulties and forceps delivery was due to me being induced)
> 
> xxxClick to expand...




blessedmomma said:


> we had negative responses with our 4th, 5th, and 6th pregnancies. we finally told everyone we were letting God build our family to His liking- so He decides when we have a child and how many. now on our 7th people haven't really said anything rude.
> 
> I would love a home birth too, but with previous complications I just don't see it happening. my labors keep getting faster and faster too. my last labor only took 1 hr 9 mins from first contraction to birth so it could be a home birth no matter what we plan!

That could be interesting! 
I haven't raised it with DH yet, dd3 was 1hr30mins and hospital is 30 minutes away on a good trip. With kids already I'd rather be here than hospital. My last two births have been straight forward and with no pain relief so I'm hoping that's a good sign. 
Its definitely something I am thinking of. 




wannabubba#4 said:


> Self indulgent post alert - lol :blush::blush:
> 
> It is My Birthday and I am 40 !!
> Fab at 40 lol :haha::haha:, OMG pregnant at 40 - how did that happen -I always said I would be done by the time I was 30 haha
> 
> Age IS just a number right?? :wacko::wacko:
> 
> Have a super weekend ladies, hope the sun is shining were you are :hugs::hugs:

:bunny: Happy Birthday :)


----------



## tryn4

So


wannabubba#4 said:


> Self indulgent post alert - lol :blush::blush:
> 
> It is My Birthday and I am 40 !!
> Fab at 40 lol :haha::haha:, OMG pregnant at 40 - how did that happen -I always said I would be done by the time I was 30 haha
> 
> Age IS just a number right?? :wacko::wacko:
> 
> Have a super weekend ladies, hope the sun is shining were you are :hugs::hugs:

Fabulous is RIGHT! have a great day! 

@ home birth that's a HECK no for me. Thats not going down ever. I've never even had my water break outside of a hospital lol. I'm a go in labor rush me to an epidural kinda girl. I do respect all you ladies who are so natural. It's beautiful. Just not me.


----------



## crysshae

Happy Birthday, Donna! I hope it's wonderful.


----------



## allforthegirl

Happy birthday!! 40 is fabulous.


----------



## threegirls

tryn4 said:


> So
> 
> 
> wannabubba#4 said:
> 
> 
> Self indulgent post alert - lol :blush::blush:
> 
> It is My Birthday and I am 40 !!
> Fab at 40 lol :haha::haha:, OMG pregnant at 40 - how did that happen -I always said I would be done by the time I was 30 haha
> 
> Age IS just a number right?? :wacko::wacko:
> 
> Have a super weekend ladies, hope the sun is shining were you are :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Fabulous is RIGHT! have a great day!
> 
> @ home birth that's a HECK no for me. Thats not going down ever. I've never even had my water break outside of a hospital lol. I'm a go in labor rush me to an epidural kinda girl. I do respect all you ladies who are so natural. It's beautiful. Just not me.Click to expand...

Haha I told my husband I wanted to try to go all natural this time and he laughed at me....he knows better. I say give me the meds!! lol


----------



## tryn4

threegirls said:


> tryn4 said:
> 
> 
> So
> 
> 
> wannabubba#4 said:
> 
> 
> Self indulgent post alert - lol :blush::blush:
> 
> It is My Birthday and I am 40 !!
> Fab at 40 lol :haha::haha:, OMG pregnant at 40 - how did that happen -I always said I would be done by the time I was 30 haha
> 
> Age IS just a number right?? :wacko::wacko:
> 
> Have a super weekend ladies, hope the sun is shining were you are :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Fabulous is RIGHT! have a great day!
> 
> @ home birth that's a HECK no for me. Thats not going down ever. I've never even had my water break outside of a hospital lol. I'm a go in labor rush me to an epidural kinda girl. I do respect all you ladies who are so natural. It's beautiful. Just not me.Click to expand...
> 
> Haha I told my husband I wanted to try to go all natural this time and he laughed at me....he knows better. I say give me the meds!! lolClick to expand...

Yea I ain't nooo hero. I like to be relaxed & focused. I'm not loud n crazy nor do make growling or scream. I like just deep breaths until I get that sweet nectar of epidural LOL


----------



## allforthegirl

I would love to a home birth but obviously I won't get that now. So I guess staying home a long time will help so they don't force drugs on me when not needed. Well as long as they don't say baby needs to born early to reduce potential issues. *sigh*


----------



## blessedmomma

happy birthday donna!!!! :) hope you had a fab day

tryn4- :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: you seriously crack me up! im the same with an epidural. I love em! I tell my dh if I could get it the month before I gave birth and kept it in til a few weeks after I could stop a lot of groaning lol. I had one with each of my labors til the last one. he came so fast there wasn't time. I went into labor at 8 and decided to take a shower. by the time my shower was done I was almost on my hands and knees! our hospital is only about 15-20 mins away and by the time my brother got here to watch the kids for dh and I and we got to the hospital I was already 9cm and it was too late for the epidural. I did my techniques and it helped but I was in so much pain I couldn't enjoy it as much as my other births. and after he was born I was still hurting so much I couldn't hold him right away. it kinda stole my first moments with him :( everyone told me after the baby is born you don't feel all the pain without the epidural cuz you are so happy to see the baby. well, I was over the moon to see him, but I still was in tremendous pain!!! I considered a home birth with him so I am glad I learned a lot of techniques to help, but nothing compares to being pain free and getting to enjoy the birth and those first few moments to the max imo. I need to be prepared for no epidural again just in case though.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Happy Birthday Donna! It keeps getting better after 40! :)


----------



## tryn4

blessedmomma said:


> happy birthday donna!!!! :) hope you had a fab day
> 
> tryn4- :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: you seriously crack me up! im the same with an epidural. I love em! I tell my dh if I could get it the month before I gave birth and kept it in til a few weeks after I could stop a lot of groaning lol. I had one with each of my labors til the last one. he came so fast there wasn't time. I went into labor at 8 and decided to take a shower. by the time my shower was done I was almost on my hands and knees! our hospital is only about 15-20 mins away and by the time my brother got here to watch the kids for dh and I and we got to the hospital I was already 9cm and it was too late for the epidural. I did my techniques and it helped but I was in so much pain I couldn't enjoy it as much as my other births. and after he was born I was still hurting so much I couldn't hold him right away. it kinda stole my first moments with him :( everyone told me after the baby is born you don't feel all the pain without the epidural cuz you are so happy to see the baby. well, I was over the moon to see him, but I still was in tremendous pain!!! I considered a home birth with him so I am glad I learned a lot of techniques to help, but nothing compares to being pain free and getting to enjoy the birth and those first few moments to the max imo. I need to be prepared for no epidural again just in case though.

Awww yes exactly how I feel. You can really enjoy those first moments..I have a couple stories. I went into a painless labor with my daughter. I just knew it was time. But I wasn't feeling pain but a bit of pressure but I just KNEW. So I went in and was in gown & everything, and this was Dec 15th/99 and basically they told me to get dressed go home if I wasn't feeling pain because there was no beds because everyone was trying for the millennium baby! I was sooo mad I stomped down the hall. Long story short my obgyn books me in 5 days later. I'm still feeling nothing, the nurse says u not getting an epidural if the anesthesiologist doesn't think your in pain...then she winks..needless to say when the Dr comes to do the epi I'm like oh thank god sooooo much painnnnn I get one. Like 20 mins later 1 very small push my daughter delivered herself completely blue cord tight around her neck & lungs needed suctioning. Wouldn't have happenned if they had let me stay but because I wasn't distracted by pain I was very calm and focused on her..my other good epi story was with my last son, regular painful labour, went to hospital, got my epi, & was ready to push when a woman came in and it was an urgent high risk emerg c-sec & my doctor was needed so they asked if I could wait to push. I said of course as long as my baby is ok I am comfy, I would rather they save that mum & baby. Awww the benefits of the epi...I have asked a few times for a doggy bag of the stuff butey have yet to comply with my request :happydance:


----------



## blessedmomma

tryn4 said:


> blessedmomma said:
> 
> 
> happy birthday donna!!!! :) hope you had a fab day
> 
> tryn4- :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: you seriously crack me up! im the same with an epidural. I love em! I tell my dh if I could get it the month before I gave birth and kept it in til a few weeks after I could stop a lot of groaning lol. I had one with each of my labors til the last one. he came so fast there wasn't time. I went into labor at 8 and decided to take a shower. by the time my shower was done I was almost on my hands and knees! our hospital is only about 15-20 mins away and by the time my brother got here to watch the kids for dh and I and we got to the hospital I was already 9cm and it was too late for the epidural. I did my techniques and it helped but I was in so much pain I couldn't enjoy it as much as my other births. and after he was born I was still hurting so much I couldn't hold him right away. it kinda stole my first moments with him :( everyone told me after the baby is born you don't feel all the pain without the epidural cuz you are so happy to see the baby. well, I was over the moon to see him, but I still was in tremendous pain!!! I considered a home birth with him so I am glad I learned a lot of techniques to help, but nothing compares to being pain free and getting to enjoy the birth and those first few moments to the max imo. I need to be prepared for no epidural again just in case though.
> 
> Awww yes exactly how I feel. You can really enjoy those first moments..I have a couple stories. I went into a painless labor with my daughter. I just knew it was time. But I wasn't feeling pain but a bit of pressure but I just KNEW. So I went in and was in gown & everything, and this was Dec 15th/99 and basically they told me to get dressed go home if I wasn't feeling pain because there was no beds because everyone was trying for the millennium baby! I was sooo mad I stomped down the hall. Long story short my obgyn books me in 5 days later. I'm still feeling nothing, the nurse says u not getting an epidural if the anesthesiologist doesn't think your in pain...then she winks..needless to say when the Dr comes to do the epi I'm like oh thank god sooooo much painnnnn I get one. Like 20 mins later 1 very small push my daughter delivered herself completely blue cord tight around her neck & lungs needed suctioning. Wouldn't have happenned if they had let me stay but because I wasn't distracted by pain I was very calm and focused on her..my other good epi story was with my last son, regular painful labour, went to hospital, got my epi, & was ready to push when a woman came in and it was an urgent high risk emerg c-sec & my doctor was needed so they asked if I could wait to push. I said of course as long as my baby is ok I am comfy, I would rather they save that mum & baby. Awww the benefits of the epi...I have asked a few times for a doggy bag of the stuff butey have yet to comply with my request :happydance:Click to expand...

:lol: I had to be induced with my 5th and his labor was only 4 hrs. it would have been about 2 hrs, but when it came time to push my ob was in with another patient so I waited for her to get there. I know just what you mean about it! everything was so calm and relaxed and my ob still got to be the one to deliver him when she finally made it. so funny you want a doggy bag :haha:


----------



## wannabubba#4

I would be absolutely terrified of having an epidural for any reason -the thought of someone sticking a needle in my spine and administering drugs in there is so scary for me lol 
and also epidurals aren't recommended for people with SPD as it can cause long term damage :(
With my first baby I remember being really sore afterwards, been labouring for 24+ hours and had pethidine which made me sleepy then vomit and hallucinate and baby was back to back, I was spaced out on painkillers for three days afterwards lol Have since discovered I can not take anything stronger than paracetemol or I am crazy lmao

With next 1 easier labour, 8 hrs G&A pain went immediately after and home within 6hrs 
Number 3 -less than 2hr labour, 3 pushes and he born -home straight after and was at the nursery fun day the same afternoon

Number 4 , horrible and could not walk afterwards never mind get up and go home -Severe SPD and they put me in lithotomy position and used forceps to deliver (both NOT recommended for SPD) and I honestly felt like my pelvis was being torn in half OUCH!!! 
Little man was okay and that is the main thing but I am sure the whole thing could have been prevented if they had let me labour in water and not be stuck to machines :/

xxxx


----------



## allforthegirl

Oh my. I couldn't imagine. Your a trooper wannabubba. 

I had an epidural with all of mine even though with my last I was hoping to do it on my own. Baby 1 I went thinking I was going to have one. I was put on the drip and given the epi at 4 cm and push for 3 hrs and no help. I felt it all with him with epi and couldn't not push in between contractions. It was my bodies way of telling me he was stuck so keep pushing. Poor guy out with a giant cone head lol. 
Baby2 he was sitting funny on my bladder and uriters so sent my body into constant contractions at 31 weeks. At 37 weeks we did an amnio to check his lungs. He was good to go and induced the very next day. Loved that epi. 
Baby 3 well he had to be induced because of fresh blood supply. So I wanted the epi around 6-7 cm and got it. It was good. 
Baby 4 no complications but want to do it without anything. Oh natural. Started to labour fine on my own but my waters started to bulg at 4 and then laboured stalled. They came in to break my waters AND the drip. I had a butchy nurse and when I tried to refuse it was like she wasn't having it. So my labour started ok but the drip brought it on strong and fast so I was crying and wasn't ready lol do I tried to get an epi and when they finally came in and got it baby was almost there and I was almost ready to push. The epi didn't have time to kick in really. 
This one I now know better and I am going to stay home as long as I can.


----------



## blessedmomma

wow thats some crazy births ladies!!!

my 1st I wanted to do without anything. my water had broken months earlier though and I tried to tell my ob who didn't believe me. she was a horrible ob. so when my labor started it was horrendous!!! I couldn't breath through even the first contractions. I went to the hospital and she refused an epidural for me! the nurses said that had never happened before. I finally got it and hours later when it was almost time to push she turned off my epi saying I wouldn't be able to push. it was a horrible experience. then she forgot she had turned it off and stitched me up without any numbing medicine. she told me to quit stiffening up and to hold still and when I reminded her she turned off the epi she looked surprised and then said too late now and did the last few stitches. that woman should not be practicing!

my 2nd was text book. born on her due date. had a lovely epi at 4cm and a beautiful birth experience with no pain.

my 3rd was 11 days over due so had to be induced. got epi around 5-6 cm. was a beautiful birth again.

my 4th my water broke at home. went to hospital and got epi around 5-6 cm. he was trying to come out sideways though so I was pushing but his head was the wrong way in the birth canal. I was praying for Jesus to turn his head and heard a cry. asked what that was and she said your baby lol! thanks Jesus!

my 5th baby had very low amniotic fluid. there was complications from the start where he implanted. there was a subchorionic hematoma, which is really just a blood clot. in the end his placenta was pulling away. had to be induced at 37 wks, earliest any of mine were born. decided to get epi before they started the induction. was a beautiful birth. waited at 10 cm for about 2 hrs for my ob to get there lol. 

my 6th was the fast one. too late for the epi. was the worst pain I have ever experienced in my life. I will take that 2 second stick in the back any day to not be in that kinda pain ever again lol!

with this one if I even think I may be having a contraction im going straight in and asking for epi before they even sign me in. im not playing this time. I do think I need to go over some coping techniques just in case, but I don't want to miss out on those first moments of cuddles due to pain. oh and my first ob was completely wrong about me. I pushed all of mine out with or without the epi between 1-10 pushes. it actually took me longer to push my first out after they turned it off and my last who I never had one with. the others it was very quick!


----------



## wannabubba#4

you ladies do make an epi sound tempting lol... but no not for me -actually might rip my pelvis in half eeek -if I couldn't feel if I was overdoing it I could cause irreversible damage. Not good !

So hoping for a repeat of baby 3 this time, and nothing like baby4 (had been a whiles ince last baby though so maybe it was just like a baby1 again haha)

xxx


----------



## threegirls

I love, love, love reading all of the birth stories!!

With my first she tried to come out at 33 weeks and they managed to stop labor but at 37 weeks exactly my water broke at home. We were about 30-45 minutes from the hospital but I didn't have much pain at first. I requested the epi when one nurse told me I was dilated to a 6 and if I didn't get my epi soon I wouldn't get one at all. And then I panicked when they told me that the anesthesiologist was too busy and I may not get one. When he finally made it to my room and got the epi started my dr came in and checked me again and said I was only dilated to a 4. I was pretty upset by that and the fact that my mother was absolutely terrible while she was in the room with me (making comments about how she didn't feel anything while I was in horrible pain). She will NEVER EVER be allowed in the delivery room with me again. I was in labor for about 12 hours and when it came time to push I told them I wasn't ready and since the baby was fine they let me wait for another hour lol. I pushed for over an hour with her and when they told me they were going to have to do a c-section I told them no and somehow managed to push her out at 6 lb. 11.3 oz!!

With my second which was my twin girls my water broke at 33 weeks so they were 7 weeks early. When I got to the hospital they took me for an emergency c-section immediately (they didn't even wait for lab to come back with my blood type or anything). Talk about scary :( I got my epi right on the table and kept telling my dr. I could feel something and that I wasn't numb so he pinched my leg and left a huge bruise but he was right I definitely didn't feel anything at all. The c-section was soooo fast I was only in the room for a short time before my 2nd and 3rd baby girls were born 2 minutes apart and at 7 weeks early they were each almost 5 lbs. Nobody said anything when the second came out but later they told me that she wasn't breathing and was blue. They were both flown to a better equipped hospital about an hour away and one of them pulled her vent out on the way there. My dr. let me out of the hospital the next morning so that I could go be with my girls with no pain meds but totally worth it. 

With this baby I'd love to try VBAC. So far I haven't had any doctors against it so I'm hoping that it's the route we go but if for some reason I had to have a c-section I feel like I'm prepared. The only downside is that I'll have to start school back within a week or so of birth :(


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I love the birth stories as well! 

With my first (21 years ago!) I was about 4 days until my due date and my doctor decided to induce (crazy, I know). She induced me over a period of 3 days, I ended up having 12 hours of hard labor, 3 hours of pushing. They did an epidural but back then it wasn't regulated, it was just a bolus. There was a nurse kneeling on my shoulders pushing my stomach while they used the vacuum to get her out. I was screaming in pain afterwards as they couldn't stop the bleeding and nearly took me to surgery. It was a horrid experience and I often wondered why I'd actually consider doing it again. HA! She was 9lbs 8oz with a 16 1/2" head and 16 1/2" chest so it was like delivering a shoe box. I still believe she should have been a C section and would have been if we weren't in such a back water hospital at the time. 

My 2nd was a BREEZE. Water was leaking, 2 weeks before due date. They induced me at 9am and I had her at 10:15am~! No meds. . she was ready and it was no problem. She was 8lbs 3oz. 

My 3rd I was on bedrest from 24-34 weeks. The day I went off bedrest my water broke. They induced me at 8am and I had her at 5:05pm. I had an epidural with her. I only pushed once though, she was tiny compared to my others at 6lbs 8oz. Apparently I passed a clot the size of a soccer ball after I had her an it totally freaked me out. 

The one thing I really liked about not having the epidural was the lack of swelling when I went home. It was awesome. I felt so great.


----------



## tryn4

Great birth stories ladies...I guess we all have had our share of experiences! We all deserve medals..epi or no epi...but so far for this one that's my plan. I'm not vomiting as much as any of my other pregnancy but I swear I can barely eat & when I do, even something small I feel extremely bloated & uncomfortable! So right now I just need time to pass out of this stage...move on to the next!


----------



## allforthegirl

All I have to say is all mine were born around 7 lbs 2-4 oz. all that keeps going throughy mind OMG if I would waited until 2 was 40 weeks then he would have been close to 10 lbs!! Ouch.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

My pain is better today but man do I feel like crap. SO nauseated and headachy. I think I've been running a fever off and on. The doctor I saw at ER called me last night, she had FORGOTTEN to give me an antibiotic for my elevated white count. I actually have sinus pressure and a sore throat so I'm wondering if the white count is up because of a sinus infection. I had some technicolor stuff coming out of my nose this morning. I just feel like ass. Hubby is bringing home the antibiotic when he's off work soon. I'm still taking the zofran and I've taken a dose of the pain killer since I feel so yuck. I want to see my baby. :( I'm still trying to decide if I should make the 4 hour drive to pick up my girls at the airport tomorrow. I will have to feel much better to make the trip. I only have them 3 weeks, I hate to miss ANY time but feeling pukey in the car doesn't sound even remotely fun either.

Sorry to be such a downer. I've taken 3 naps today and I just want to feel better. BLAH


----------



## Masonsbaby

Whitesox- sending hugs and prayers to U xx


----------



## allforthegirl

Wow my boobs are really sore again. I thought I was done with this. My boobs should know what to do now lol. I'm also dealing with nausea but I have been on top of it and not letting it get to the point of agony. I have been taking diclectin the moment I feel any nausea creeping up on me. 

DH leaves in the morning and I still have very very light spotting so no dtd tonight but I do still want some attention. Lol.


----------



## blessedmomma

I love the birth stories! its amazing there could be such differences within the same mom but different labors.

whitesox i hope you feel better very soon! a trip like that with ms sounds unbearable :nope:

allforthegirl- I hope the spotting stops soon :hugs: im glad you have something for the ms. I have had hypermesis before so I always get Zofran for it. I haven't had to use too many yet, but its definitely picking up.

so I am getting pregnancy induced carpal tunnel. never had it in any pregnancy. I wake up at night with my arms and my two middle fingers on fire and tingling. I read the only thing that makes it go away is giving birth. nice, only 35 more weeks to go!!!


----------



## allforthegirl

Blessedmomma I always have that but is agrivated with pg. it is genetic in my family and surgery will be the next thing I have to fix it. Hoping I have a few years left before I have to do that.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

How fun, pregnancy AND carpal tunnel! Yikes! I hope it doesn't get worse!

I think I'm going to just let hubby pick up the girls. It's just not worth 8 hours of miserable in the car just to see them 14-16 hours earlier. They'll be wiped and sleep in the car either way. At least he's taking the dog with him (LOL) so I won't have to worry about walking him if I'm not feeling good.


----------



## blessedmomma

oh im so sorry hun!!! its very painful :( I cant imagine this going on forever. my mom had it pretty bad when I was growing up and she had to have several surgeries on both arms. I hope your surgery fixes it and you are out of pain for good if you have to go that far


----------



## blessedmomma

whitesox- I don't blame you at all! rest up and relax. :hugs: back when I worked (not that being a sahm isn't work!) I had to drive an hour away once a week for my job. it was horrible when I got pregnant with my 3rd. I had to pull over on the highway several times to get sick. ugh, not nice memories!


----------



## tryn4

Whitesoxfan41 said:


> My pain is better today but man do I feel like crap. SO nauseated and headachy. I think I've been running a fever off and on. The doctor I saw at ER called me last night, she had FORGOTTEN to give me an antibiotic for my elevated white count. I actually have sinus pressure and a sore throat so I'm wondering if the white count is up because of a sinus infection. I had some technicolor stuff coming out of my nose this morning. I just feel like ass. Hubby is bringing home the antibiotic when he's off work soon. I'm still taking the zofran and I've taken a dose of the pain killer since I feel so yuck. I want to see my baby. :( I'm still trying to decide if I should make the 4 hour drive to pick up my girls at the airport tomorrow. I will have to feel much better to make the trip. I only have them 3 weeks, I hate to miss ANY time but feeling pukey in the car doesn't sound even remotely fun either.
> 
> Sorry to be such a downer. I've taken 3 naps today and I just want to feel better. BLAH

Aww whitesox- try & take it easy..hope u.feel better soon..

I got a knew symptom (yay)- pains in my thighs. Not inner thighs like sciatic nerve but top of my thighs. Soooo uncomfortable. Plus I feel like if I eat I'm going to literally explode, so I cant eat more than one tiny portion a day


----------



## wannabubba#4

whitesox hope you feel better soon

tryn4 - I am like that with food too, I actually feel really hungry but eat about half my usual plateful and get so bloated and cannot eat another mouthful lol Baby or uterus is nowhere near stomach so dunno why this is? lol


----------



## allforthegirl

My new symptom is a spasm in my back below my kidney on the right side it happens very shortly but brings me to my knees. I'm hoping I'm not going to have kidney problems this time.


----------



## Locksley27

Hey ladies I would love to join I am currently pregnant with baby number 5. I only found out yesterday but it feels like forever until my first appointment and ultrasound to see if little bean is ok. I wish the time would just fly by.


----------



## allforthegirl

Welcome and congrats!! :hi:


----------



## tryn4

Welcome!!!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Welcome!!! 

The fruit at 10 weeks. . .prune. . .it just looks disturbing to me. HA!

I'm so freaking nauseated. I know, broken record. BLAH! I have to bring my husband in a bit to pick up a rental car so he can go get the girls and I'm dreading going out in the heat when I feel so sick.


----------



## allforthegirl

Isn't there anything you can take to help it? Have you talked to your Dr about it yet? Man I remember being that way, and I don't wish it on anyone!!


----------



## Shannon30

Love to join pregnant with baby #8!!!!! Excited and shocked!!!!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Welcome Shannon! :)

A4TG, they gave me zofran when I was in the ER and I have a couple left but they're not touching it. This is the worst it has been. . if it continues I will for SURE ask for something at my next appointment. That's not for 3 weeks though. LOL I think she'd be more likely to give me something if it keeps up past the first trimester.


----------



## allforthegirl

Wow #8 welcome and Congrats!!

whitesox I have heard a few women talking about zofran working for a while then stopping. Is that normal with this drug?
Then again even some times mine won't work the way it used to but it is still working some for me. Though my fatigue I think is worse right now which I don't think it is helping it at the moment.


----------



## blessedmomma

yikes allforthegirl kidney probs??!!

welcome Locksley and Shannon and congrats!!! this is a great thread :)

ugh ms is really kicking in now. and im having a lot of dizzy spells which is unusual for my pregnancies. also having the food issue. I eat a little and feel like its a ton. it makes me sick then I feel hungry again and eat a little that feels like a ton and makes me sick.... vicious cycle going on here....


----------



## wannabubba#4

Welcome Shannon and Locksley and congrats on your pregnancies xxx
I wont get my scan until 12/13 weeks so around 27th Aug seems like an age away lol 

A4tg -hope you are okay? what kidney problems did you have before? You really are not having a good time of it so far -you must be due a break and fabulous second third tri xxx
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Shannon30

Thank you for all the welcomes!!! I am still very nervous. Had a mc in feb. knew something wasn't right. Wasn't getting ms and I always get ms by 6 weeks. So next week it should be starting. Love this thread!!! I will keep u all posted and look forward to getting to know you!!!


----------



## allforthegirl

wannabubba with #2 he was sitting on my bladder funny and my ureters, which caused me to go into preterm (more like constant contractions) labour at just short of 32 weeks. Right now though it just feels like spasms of the right rear flank.... It doesn't seem as often as it was, so I am hoping maybe it is just muscular.


----------



## Mommywants4

Hey everyone just checking in! Glad to see everyone is doing good for the most part aside from the usual pregnancy illnesses. I have a question. Sooooo Ive been feeling super super uncomfortable when I have to pee.. Like pain and urgency and UGH just SOOOOOOO uncomfortable. Almost like if I dont pee AS SOON as my bladder has some liquid in it I will pee my pants (which hasn't happened yet THANKFULLY). Do you think I could have the beginning of a UTI or is this just from having 3 prior full term preg??? Thinking of calling the doc if Im still this uncomfortable in a few days. My scan is Friday and the thought of having to drink 32oz of liquid and HOLD MY BLADDER for any length of time is making me wince!!


----------



## allforthegirl

I have something like that too. But I don't feel like I have to pee all the time. It just is really tender in my abdomen around my bladder if I haven't gone in a while. At night and early morning seems to be the worst. It also doesn't hurt to come out it just feels like the muscles are sore letting it out. If that makes sense.

So if it is that you are have a burning sensation and urgency I would think UTI... Other wise maybe just week bladder??? I am not sure I am just guessing...


----------



## amazed

Im so incrediby tired today and every 5 minutes need go for a pee.... lol


----------



## wannabubba#4

Mommywants4 said:


> Hey everyone just checking in! Glad to see everyone is doing good for the most part aside from the usual pregnancy illnesses. I have a question. Sooooo Ive been feeling super super uncomfortable when I have to pee.. Like pain and urgency and UGH just SOOOOOOO uncomfortable. Almost like if I dont pee AS SOON as my bladder has some liquid in it I will pee my pants (which hasn't happened yet THANKFULLY). Do you think I could have the beginning of a UTI or is this just from having 3 prior full term preg??? Thinking of calling the doc if Im still this uncomfortable in a few days. My scan is Friday and the thought of having to drink 32oz of liquid and HOLD MY BLADDER for any length of time is making me wince!!

Definitely sounds UTI hun - go get checked out, you may need antibiotics -meantime drink lots of fluid xxx


----------



## Mrsglamiam

Hello ladies I am a stay at home mom of 1 (6) girl and 3 boys (15,13,4). I found out yesterday we are excepting baby #5. Our baby is due March 25, 2014. We ttc for one month.


----------



## blessedmomma

congrats and welcome mrsglamiam!!!

mommywants4- it does sound like it could be the start of something. I agree, you should get it checked out just in case. :hugs:

allforthegirl- that sounds really horrible! I hope it doesnt end up that way this time :hugs:

I got a call from my ob today that they will be calling to schedule my scan yay! I was also informed that the hospital I go to is no longer doing labor and delivery!!!! the next closest hospital is quite a ways away. if I would have had to go there with my last baby he would have been born in the car :(


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

WELCOME WELCOME! :) 

Blessedmomma, what will you do? I'd be worried about being far away from the hospital. 
I'm feeling SOOOOO MUCH better today! Knock on wood of course. :) I do have the normal crampy, stretchy, pulling stuff way down low in my belly that seems to be increasing. For good reason, but of course every twinge makes us wonder and worry. 

I agree with the others, Mommywants4. . .I'd definitely have your urine checked so you can get on antibiotics right away if needed. HUGS

Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## tryn4

I agree with everything others have said too @mommywants... Iactually haveneverhad that pee every 5 minutes thing with any of my pregnancies, but when I gotta go I gotta go with way more urgency but no uncomfortable feeling...but omg if I eat even a light meal or snack anytime after 6pm I feel like my belly swells like a balloon and it is sooo uncomfortable. I am able to eat a little bit during the day and seems ok, only really full.. but my gosh at night! ugh!

Welcome to the new but not new mum LOL!


----------



## blessedmomma

whitesox im not sure what we are gonna do yet. I think we need to be prepared for the baby coming before we make it to the hospital just in case.

my scan is tomorrow at 8:45am!!! yay!!! :happydance: wasn't expecting it to be scheduled so soon, but surely not complaining :)


----------



## wannabubba#4

blessedmomma said:


> whitesox im not sure what we are gonna do yet. I think we need to be prepared for the baby coming before we make it to the hospital just in case.
> 
> my scan is tomorrow at 8:45am!!! yay!!! :happydance: wasn't expecting it to be scheduled so soon, but surely not complaining :)

Good luck with your scan tomorrow and bring back pics please xxx

:hugs:


----------



## tryn4

Blessed momma, I had my kids at a hospital that was lets say in traffic 45-1hr away. In my city but I live in the burbs and its downtown. At the time I actually had no car, and no help so I literally had to take/depend on a lift from a friend or a taxi (i was a single mum, dad is major loser) so what I did was make them schedule an inducement close to my due date so I would have a bed ready and I could safely get there without "a funny thing happenned on the way to the hospital the cab driver tied off my cord with his shoelace" type stories LOL It worked out. My last 2 boys I went into full blown labor on the morning I was scheduled to go, so I didnt need the pitocin drip, but they were ready for me and I had everything planned out & prepared. I went with a new obgyn this time and he has privlidges at a hospital wayyy closer to me, plus I have my fab hubby ( a real man) to chauffeur me if needed. Best luck on scan tmrw yay!


----------



## allforthegirl

Yay for real men!!


----------



## tryn4

Double Yayyyyyyy!


----------



## allforthegirl

I have great news today!! No bleeding or old blood at all. I'm feeling awesome about it!!


----------



## crysshae

allforthegirl said:


> I have great news today!! No bleeding or old blood at all. I'm feeling awesome about it!!

Fantastic!!


----------



## allforthegirl

But my reflux is back and making me nauseous again. Go figure. Oh and meat is really hard to eat. I am just glad that my kids didn't notice that I only ate my baked potato for supper. They weren't allowed to leave without finishing everything lol


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks ladies! tryn4 I think my ob usually offers to induce at 39 weeks but I usually deliver on my own before then. I guess I will just take it one day at a time and see what happens :)

allforthegirl soooo happy to hear the bleeding stopped!!! its so crazy how things effect us. I can eat meat but the smell of it cooking is really starting to make me sick. its happened in my previous pregnancies so no surprise there. I was shredding bbq chicken for dinner last night and about lost it. and hamburger meat cooking- forget about it. but after its cooked im fine lol. so weird!


----------



## allforthegirl

The weird thing I has a pepperoni stick and it didn't seem to bother me at all. I try not to eat too many of them because of all the preservatives bit I think it is the salt that my body is looking for. Since the ms is back water consumption is down a bit. No large glasses of water anymore. Which is usually the only way I remember to get enough in the first place.


----------



## wannabubba#4

allforthegirl said:


> I have great news today!! No bleeding or old blood at all. I'm feeling awesome about it!!

:happydance::happydance:Brilliant news! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

So happy for you A4TG!! 

I'm only 10 weeks pg and when I sneezed this morning I peed! Goodness gracious. I guess this could be a long 30 weeks left! HAHA


----------



## allforthegirl

I did that last night too. I wasn't wearing any underwear and I felt the little trickle go down my leg. I had the same thought you 'Great!' :haha:


----------



## FeistyMom

Me too with the sneezing. I started doing kegels twice a day :D

Welcome to the 'new' moms to join to thread!! Congratz!!

I am still waffling between excitement over having another wee one, and terror/feelings of incompetence as a mother with my existing brood. WTF were we thinking?! Hubby is going through those swings too...

I LOVE hearing the birth stories! So I have to share mine too :D

DD1: Went to child birth prep class, decided an epi was the way to go, learned some early labor techniques. Went to hospital at 11pm about 4 days before due date, with 5 minute contractions that had steadily grown closer together since that morning (started at 20 minutes), and seemed to gain intensity. Nothing I couldn't handle, and more ... annoying, with the same intensity as AF cramping. Triage had me walk the ward for an hour while downing what was basically a Big Gulp size mug of water. Checked me again, had me walk another hour, and then checked me and sent me home. Was just dehydration. Had ob appt day before due date, stripped my membranes and scheduled induction for the following Monday (this was a Tuesday). Got contractions again the morning of due date, again 20 minutes apart, decided it was false labor again. Sent hubby to work (~45-60 minutes away). I was still telecommuting for work, and tracking contractions on a spreadsheet. My mom showed up to help with laundry and last minute nursery setup, my dad showed up to check on me and to see if mom wanted lunch. Mom made lunch... I felt absolutely pukey - couldn't stand the smell or thought of anything. Contractions were 5 minutes apart. Then 4. Then 3... Hubby called, I told him everything was fine - he never even realized I had 3 contractions while on the phone, I just was all silent and whatnot, told him not to come home. My dad came in, said I was being crazy, called him back to say we were headed to the hospital and to meet us there. At that point I realized the contractions were 90 seconds long and 3 minutes apart and I couldn't think straight! I alternated between cursing my mother for not knowing exactly where to park, and apologizing... With my parents practically dragging/carrying me through the hallway to the maternity ward, I was like I ALREADY FILLED OUT MY PAPERWORK I AM HAVING A BABY NOW. Triage was full so they sent me to a room to get checked out. Water broke as soon as I got into the bathroom. They had the room FULL of nurses and aids trying to get me admitted, IV set up, doctor notified, all that hospital stuff - probably 10-12 people. I had been concerned about modesty and embarassment... lol. I was freaking out BIG TIME demanding my epiural - I had ZERO techniques for dealing with transition labor, I was terrified hubby would miss the big moment, not to mention my OB ;) An amazing nurse patted my arm, and said the epi was on the way. Later I realized she was totally lying to make me feel better - I was pretty much at a 10. No way they would do an epi at that point! Hubby runs into the room and immediately things were better. I relaxed, started breathing again, we did some visualizations, and OB showed up. It was like a cartoon - two nurses were holding his scrubs up and he just raced into them and crouched at the foot of the bed in one motion :) and said PUSH! I pushed for ~10 minutes (I think 7 pushes), ripped, baby started crying as soon as her head was born. Got sewn up - I think they did a shot of novacaine... didn't really hold the baby until they had finished all that weighing and cleaning and eye gunk stuff.

DD2: Decided that since I hate needles, survived natural child birth, and had a couple of friends with bad epi experiences that I'd try au natural this time on purpose, always keeping the epi as an option if my new skills for coping didn't work. Had the same damn thing happen as DD1 - went to hospital, sent home with false labor. Went back on my due date after being stripped, and was going to be sent home again (oh honey, you are only a 3...) but my OB was on call and wanted to check me before they sent me home. He was delivering a baby already. When he saw me, he said he saw progress and offered to rupture membranes to get things going. I said SURE! I AM NOT LEAVING WITHOUT A BABY, EVEN IF I HAVE TO TAKE SOMEONE ELSE'S! Once again, got to transition labor in about 3 hours, and went WTF WAS I THINKING!!! I should have done an epi!!! But I'd missed the window AGAIN, hubby was super supportive and helped me through it, pushed for about 10 minutes, ripped again (bigger baby, MUCH bigger head...).

With DS1, I once again had decided to try no epi, but this time it was actually a quite lovely experience. Was in total denial that I was in labor - figured it was false like my last two. Hubby took care of everything - left the girls with my folks, let me take a bath, massaged my shoulders, walked around the grocery store with me for 2 hours because it was air conditioned and i felt too hot at home... Absolutely lovely. Then my water broke and I freaked out - we lived 45 minutes from the hospital. We zoomed to the hospital, got into a room, went from a 8 to a 10 in about 45 minutes and pushed about 5 times and voila - no rip, little guy born with no problem. My smallest darling, with a nice tiny head.

I loved being able to get up right away after all 3, but honestly the whole ripping thing is what killed me. I could barely sit for DAYS after wards. It made the beginning of breastfeeding so hard because sitting in any of my chairs at home was painful. The difference with DS1 was incredible. Within an HOUR of delivery I practically bounced for joy in my rocking chair because it didn't hurt!

I absolutely LOVE that all 3 times, I had the choice as to what I wanted. Albeit DD1 I waited too long to actually my epi, it turned out ok. I also have to say that while I have a very high tolerance for muscular pain, I have a SUPER SUPER low tolerance for cutting type pain. I would go through labor, even transition labor, a bajillion times over if I could avoid the pain of ripping ever again. What about you guys?


----------



## allforthegirl

OMG I can't imagine the ripping part. I didn't rip with any of mine, thank goodness!! Though they were teaching an OB the day of my firsts birth and said I was getting stitches and I was like why did I rip and they said no just a few abrasions that she will be stitching for teaching purposes. WTF they took for ever to dissolve I mean up to two weeks. They were painful and uncomfortable!! I pray this one will have a small head.


----------



## BunnyBunny

Hello, 


We just found out today that I am pregnant. I have 1 girl and two boys from my 1st marriage. This is my husbands 1st baby. We are both very excited.:happydance:


----------



## allforthegirl

Congrats!! :hi:


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Congrats and welcome bunnybunny! :)


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Oh and glad I'm not the only one peeing myself. haha


----------



## tryn4

I tore with my first 2...the 3rd I cant remember & my fourth I think a little bit. Because I had the epi I didn't feel it and I was only uncomfortable for a few days. Advil & Tylenols work great. My obgyn taught me this trick & I swear by it for healing stitches in that area. He told me to put half a cap of bleach in lots of warm water in the sitz bath, I know it sounds crazy but it was sooo soothing and seemed to heal me up real fast.


----------



## blessedmomma

congrats and welcome bunnybunny!

lol im not peeing myself yet, but soon im sure. :blush:

they cut me with my first two thinking I was gonna tear. the last 4 they didn't cut me and I didn't tear. the main thing I remember about it was crazy burning when I peed.

my ultrasound scan went good. they didn't see the baby yet, just the sac and yolk. she said it was normal at 5.5 weeks and measured good. the equipment at my ob's office isn't as good as the places that specialize in it here. I go back in aug 2 when I should be 7 wks 6 days. should be there by then and I will be posting a pic when I get it :)


----------



## wannabubba#4

I had an episiotomy with number one ,they stitched me up SO tight I could hardly walk after a few days lmao -I thought it must just be normal haha -eventually said to midwife on about day 10, through snot and tears that they were unbearable; she checked and said they were so tight they were cutting into me and she happily snipped them and what a relief!!! haha

baby 2 and 3 no tears or cuts and baby 4 was delivered by forceps, and managed not to tear or need cut lol; then his shoulder got stuck and that tore me - ouch large shoulders !!

welcome bunnybunny and congratulations on your BFP xxx


----------



## HappyHome

wow, lots to catch up on, didnt think I'd been away that long!!
Welcome everyone who has joined since my last visit :hi:
Feeling ok here, a little evening nausea and bloating like a blimp but other than that all is well :)


What do you refer to baby as at the moment? He, She, baby?


----------



## Masonsbaby

Hi girls welcome newbies :) 
Still very ill thought it was lessening but then had a horrific day today:( 
On the bright side had a scan today coz I had some bleeding after dtd and all going awesome saw little peaknuckle waving and wiggling away was so special will post a pic soon xx


----------



## tryn4

I'm bloated too :( I haven't decided yet him or her...I think we just are saying "the baby" my mother in law is overseas and she cracks me up..if I tell her I'm not eating she tells me to tell "her" grandma said to behave herself & let mommy eat & that grandma loves her. My sis in law says she KNOWS its a boy lol she however also said she had a dream it was triplets when we first told her I'm pregnant lol very wrong. I usually know after a few months, but I always ask gender on my 19 week u/s cuz I don't like surprises.


----------



## Mommywants4

Hey ladies! Sooo i have my first scan tomorrow night and im SOO nervous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i should be 6 +3 but i feel like maybe im a little further, will know for sure tomorrow! Just praying we see a little heart beat! Today cant go fast enough!!!!!!!!!! Glad to see everyone still here and that everything is going good :)


----------



## wannabubba#4

HappyHome said:


> wow, lots to catch up on, didnt think I'd been away that long!!
> Welcome everyone who has joined since my last visit :hi:
> Feeling ok here, a little evening nausea and bloating like a blimp but other than that all is well :)
> 
> 
> What do you refer to baby as at the moment? He, She, baby?

Little peanut at the moment; or 'the little one' Raspberry size next, so may be little raspberry haha ... Am thinking boy though, so He is said quite a bit too; DH would love a girl and I think I stay away from the 'she' thing in case he gets his hopes up (he will love a son as much , but would be delighted with a girl I reckon) xx



Masonsbaby said:


> Hi girls welcome newbies :)
> Still very ill thought it was lessening but then had a horrific day today:(
> On the bright side had a scan today coz I had some bleeding after dtd and all going awesome saw little peaknuckle waving and wiggling away was so special will post a pic soon xx

Aww yes please a picture would be nice xxx
Congrats all looks well x


----------



## wannabubba#4

mommywants 4 -good luck with your scan xx


----------



## blessedmomma

wannabubba#4 said:


> I had an episiotomy with number one ,they stitched me up SO tight I could hardly walk after a few days

this sounds very painful!!!!! 

yay for a scan mommywants4 :cloud9:


----------



## wannabubba#4

blessedmomma said:


> wannabubba#4 said:
> 
> 
> I had an episiotomy with number one ,they stitched me up SO tight I could hardly walk after a few days
> 
> this sounds very painful!!!!!
> 
> yay for a scan mommywants4 :cloud9:Click to expand...

Lmao yep -could only ever share this in here lol -where for the majority of the time things get easier after the first lol :haha::haha::haha:

Amazed I had any more after number 1 lmao:haha::haha:


----------



## Pinkie88

Just wanted to introduce myself. I have 3 children and had a loss in April. I just found out I'm pregnant! Due March 27.


----------



## FeistyMom

welcome to the thread pinkie! Hope your first tri goes smoothly :)

I can't stop eating this morning! Yet I still feel blah. I drove by a billboard for Wendy's hamburger and started drooling. I couldn't believe it - but I still wanted to heave too. Can't wait for this to start fading a bit.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Pinkie88 said:


> Just wanted to introduce myself. I have 3 children and had a loss in April. I just found out I'm pregnant! Due March 27.

welcome and congrats :happydance::happydance: Sorry for your loss, hope this bean is nice and sticky xxxx


----------



## tryn4

Pinkie88 said:


> Just wanted to introduce myself. I have 3 children and had a loss in April. I just found out I'm pregnant! Due March 27.

Sorry for your loss hun :hugs: welcome & congrats!


----------



## tryn4

FeistyMom said:


> welcome to the thread pinkie! Hope your first tri goes smoothly :)
> 
> I can't stop eating this morning! Yet I still feel blah. I drove by a billboard for Wendy's hamburger and started drooling. I couldn't believe it - but I still wanted to heave too. Can't wait for this to start fading a bit.

Is it just me or I seem to crave things I see pictures of...what the heck lol. If my memory serves me correct I had this through all my pregnancies. Non-specific cravings but as long as I see it I want it :D


----------



## FeistyMom

I have been that way through pregnancy too. Commercials were awful - I remember crying because I HAD TO HAVE something from this fast food place that had just been advertised, but they weren't open yet.

This time around, I still seem to get cravings when I see a picture of something but then if I actually go get it, it makes me naseous. Crazy body.


----------



## allforthegirl

It does that to me too. I want something until it is in front of me.


----------



## tryn4

lol me 3!


----------



## allforthegirl

I got myself a milk shake today and was drooling wait for it. Had like 6-10 sips and couldn't handle the taste any more. Yuck!


----------



## threegirls

LOL the only thing that I'm craving is TOMATOES!! Sliced up with salt on them. I always have loved them but I seriously can't get enough of them right now. I can easily eat 5 a day or more. It's crazy I've also been wanting cucumbers, pickles or really any fruit. I guess this is a good craving. I'm 18 weeks now and I've only gained 3 lbs. total (I'm overweight anyway). I also wanted seafood for the first time in my life and I don't even like any kind of seafood at all. :dohh:


----------



## Xpecta

threegirls said:


> LOL the only thing that I'm craving is TOMATOES!! Sliced up with salt on them. I always have loved them but I seriously can't get enough of them right now. I can easily eat 5 a day or more. It's crazy I've also been wanting cucumbers, pickles or really any fruit. I guess this is a good craving. I'm 18 weeks now and I've only gained 3 lbs. total (I'm overweight anyway). I also wanted seafood for the first time in my life and I don't even like any kind of seafood at all. :dohh:



Sorry, I've been stalking this thread, because I'm pretty sure I'm carrying twins, so it would put me in this group. But reading this post was like Wow!! Did I write this?? I LOVE LOVE LOVE tomatoes!! So much! Always have! Especially with salt! I also love putting them on buttered toast. AND I can't stand seafood. Soo gross! .... but I still haven't craved it yet. The weirdest thing I've been craving is Coke. I really don't like it, but it's been sitting well with my tummy  .... Anyways..... A nice random post for you ladies to read


----------



## aurora32

Hi Ladies,

Hope is ok to join you all as we just got a :bfp: with number 7 headspin:) Im a bit scared to post as early as this but will go mad keeping it to myself until its safe.
We have 2 girls 13 and 9 and 4 boys 11, 7, 4 and 1 year.
I think its far too early but having been feeling really nauseous this last few days im bloated and suffering from heartburn already, i get the feeling this is going to be a long few months LOL xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

aurora32 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Hope is ok to join you all as we just got a :bfp: with number 7 headspin:) Im a bit scared to post as early as this but will go mad keeping it to myself until its safe.
> We have 2 girls 13 and 9 and 4 boys 11, 7, 4 and 1 year.
> I think its far too early but having been feeling really nauseous this last few days im bloated and suffering from heartburn already, i get the feeling this is going to be a long few months LOL xx

congrats and welcome xxx:hugs:


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Welcome!! :)


----------



## FeistyMom

welcome to the group! And I know what you mean about not being able to keep it quiet until its safe. I think I'd burst without these forums to post in :D

I love tomatoes too - and I was recently introduces to combining them with avocado and cottage cheese. I thought it sounded icky at first, but wow - turns out it is pretty darn good.


----------



## wannabubba#4

avocado tomatoes and cottage cheese mmmmmmm... sounds lovely Could go that right now mmmmm hungry hungry hungry ALL THE TIME lmao xxxx


----------



## tryn4

Tomatoes is working for me too.....

Welcome welcome to everyone!


----------



## Pinkie88

Thanks for replying :) speaking of food. I have eaten so junky latey. I feel awful! I eat so healthy normally!


----------



## allforthegirl

I'm now wanting tomatoes and basil with a balsamic vinergerette.


----------



## FeistyMom

I am worried about doing tomatoes and balsamic, because I DO want it, and I normally love it, and I'm scared I'll go all weird naseous and then hate it! hehe. But mmmmm. I love a good mozzerella, tomato, and basil salad with balsamic. or on crustini, or on a sandwich, or pretty much at any way possible.


----------



## wannabubba#4

ooh yummy - I am going to live on tomatoes on holiday. One more sleep til Spain and scrumptious tomatoes haha


----------



## tryn4

I had some really nice thai food for lunch today at work and proceeded to vomit every bite in the order I ate it (tmi?) Literally walked out of our lunch area and made a beeline for bathrooms :dohh:


----------



## Mommywants4

Heading to my Scan now :) !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tryn4

exciting! ^^^^


----------



## FeistyMom

Yay for scans, doh! for the puking.

I've had a decent day so far - nibbled on light stuff all morning, mainly fruit cups. Just had a big meal though, so we'll see how that goes. Went to lunch with a couple coworkers and they know how much I normally eat, so I went with that amount (I typically eat a huge lunch). Hopefully I won't be regretting it, but so far just my normal mild upset tummy/nausea.

With any luck your MS will pass soon tryn4!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

SO nauseated today. I've been laying down off and on all day. Hoping this doesn't last too much longer. 

Good luck on your scan!


----------



## allforthegirl

Ok spotting this far into PG isn't what I would call fun. We are done camping now so I can spend the rest of the day in bed. Only three more days, only three more days until I see the specialist


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Glad you're home and able to rest! HUGS!


----------



## threegirls

Xpecta said:


> threegirls said:
> 
> 
> LOL the only thing that I'm craving is TOMATOES!! Sliced up with salt on them. I always have loved them but I seriously can't get enough of them right now. I can easily eat 5 a day or more. It's crazy I've also been wanting cucumbers, pickles or really any fruit. I guess this is a good craving. I'm 18 weeks now and I've only gained 3 lbs. total (I'm overweight anyway). I also wanted seafood for the first time in my life and I don't even like any kind of seafood at all. :dohh:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I've been stalking this thread, because I'm pretty sure I'm carrying twins, so it would put me in this group. But reading this post was like Wow!! Did I write this?? I LOVE LOVE LOVE tomatoes!! So much! Always have! Especially with salt! I also love putting them on buttered toast. AND I can't stand seafood. Soo gross! .... but I still haven't craved it yet. The weirdest thing I've been craving is Coke. I really don't like it, but it's been sitting well with my tummy  .... Anyways..... A nice random post for you ladies to readClick to expand...

LOL that's so funny! I love them on toast as well. I always have but here recently they are all I want for breakfast, lunch and dinner. I've been having terrible headaches so it seems like I need to have a coke everyday even though I really don't care too much for it either. Good luck when will you find out if you're having twins? They are amazing by the way I have a 7 year old and twin 5 year olds. 

So funny that so many people love tomatoes. My DH hates them but I can't get enough. I bought 10 today and they'll probably only last me until tomorrow haha.


----------



## amazed

My sense of smell has gone through the roof, I can smell stuff from a mile away makes me feel sick :/


----------



## allforthegirl

Ok to all of you that has joined in the last two weeks, I haven't been able to add you since I have been away on a camping trip. Please if you are interested in being added to our front page please give the following info: EDD, how boys and girls you have currently and what team are you on ( pink, blue or yellow). Thanks everyone :flower:


----------



## brookettc3

EDD March 19th 2014 I have 2 boys and 1 girl and hoping for a girl but will be happy either way! :)


----------



## Pinkie88

serenity9712 said:


> I'm pregnant again after a loss in jan 2013. Hoping this one will make it beings how it was natural and no fertility meds yay!. I'm 5 weeks and 5 days. And dr is suspecting multiples because my hcg level at 5 weeks 1 day was 3469 & exactly 2 days later was 7026. I have an ultrasound at 1pm. I'm excited and scared. But hoping whatever is in me is healthy and will sustain to full term.

Exciting! Good luck and congrats!


----------



## wannabubba#4

A4tg - wow 11weeks already -you'll be going into second tri really soon :D

Good luck with scans coming up - I will be AWOL for almost the next few weeks, of on my holibags today - back in 11 days to my midwife appointment yay!!!!

xxxx


----------



## SNOWBABE

Hiya hun I am expecting baby no12 in March 2014 and would love to join your thread too


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Welcome Snowbabe! :)


----------



## aurora32

22nd March, 4 boys and 2 girls hoping to be on :pink: but happy either way so are in :yellow: just now xx


----------



## tryn4

Welcome everyone!


----------



## Mrsglamiam

Thank you for the welcome. Congratulations to all! How did or will you tell your children about the new addition? We have not told our children yet. We do not want to be premature on the announcement. Only my husband and I know I am expecting. I don't have the strongest ab muscles so this bloating is making me look like I am further along than I am. I would hate for someone to see me and say "how far along are you?" then I tell them "oh only 4 weeks and 6 days" lol. How are your families accepting the announcement? I believe we will have some positive and some negative feedback.


----------



## allforthegirl

So far it is only a few of our close friends know and that is it. We are waiting until we know more with the potential complications before we tell anyone. I am not really looking any different other than I gained some weight in the butt and a bit on my ponch so just looks like I haven't been eating well while camping the last three weeks LOL. I am still not sure how I am going to tell my mom. She has already made some rude comment about us not needing anymore children. I may have to do it over then phone so she can have some time to process it on her own before I see her face to face.


----------



## Mommywants4

Just an update wasn't on all weekend! had my scan on friday and say a beautiful little heartbeat nice and strong! BEST SOUND EVER!!!!!!!!!


----------



## allforthegirl

Mommywants4 said:


> Just an update wasn't on all weekend! had my scan on friday and say a beautiful little heartbeat nice and strong! BEST SOUND EVER!!!!!!!!!

Congrats that is great news!!


----------



## aurora32

Only Oh, my mum and eldest daughter knows with us and i only told her as i know she will flip put at me being sick all the time when it starts happening, everyone else has to wait til the 12 week safety net.x


----------



## Mrsglamiam

allforthegirl said:


> So far it is only a few of our close friends know and that is it. We are waiting until we know more with the potential complications before we tell anyone. I am not really looking any different other than I gained some weight in the butt and a bit on my ponch so just looks like I haven't been eating well while camping the last three weeks LOL. I am still not sure how I am going to tell my mom. She has already made some rude comment about us not needing anymore children. I may have to do it over then phone so she can have some time to process it on her own before I see her face to face.

I plan to tell my family this week. As for DH family they are so negative I rather wait until I am showing and let the belly tell it. The birth of a new life will turn most negatives into positives. Good luck!


----------



## aurora32

Mrsglamiam said:


> allforthegirl said:
> 
> 
> So far it is only a few of our close friends know and that is it. We are waiting until we know more with the potential complications before we tell anyone. I am not really looking any different other than I gained some weight in the butt and a bit on my ponch so just looks like I haven't been eating well while camping the last three weeks LOL. I am still not sure how I am going to tell my mom. She has already made some rude comment about us not needing anymore children. I may have to do it over then phone so she can have some time to process it on her own before I see her face to face.
> 
> I plan to tell my family this week. As for DH family they are so negative I rather wait until I am showing and let the belly tell it. The birth of a new life will turn most negatives into positives. Good luck!Click to expand...

Its awful when people that are meant to be family take the happiness out of what is meant to be a wonderful time x


----------



## allforthegirl

Mrsglamiam said:


> allforthegirl said:
> 
> 
> So far it is only a few of our close friends know and that is it. We are waiting until we know more with the potential complications before we tell anyone. I am not really looking any different other than I gained some weight in the butt and a bit on my ponch so just looks like I haven't been eating well while camping the last three weeks LOL. I am still not sure how I am going to tell my mom. She has already made some rude comment about us not needing anymore children. I may have to do it over then phone so she can have some time to process it on her own before I see her face to face.
> 
> I plan to tell my family this week. As for DH family they are so negative I rather wait until I am showing and let the belly tell it. The birth of a new life will turn most negatives into positives. Good luck!Click to expand...

Oh my inlaws will just think I did it for them. His mother has been hounding us for a long time to have girl for her. She may have not said it in that way be she sure implied it. She would always just rub it into my face the that so-in-so in the family is PG and having a girl, oh and the neighbour just had another baby girl. I seriously want to choke her out some times Errrrrrrr. 

honestly I would love to be able to wait to find out what we are having. I am sure I am going to be having babies genetics tested, well blood type and proteins found out, so I am hoping we can find out what baby is at that point. So if that happens sooner than later then I am all for it!! I will wait to tell both sides, that is if I don't pop before then.


----------



## crysshae

allforthegirl said:


> Mrsglamiam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> allforthegirl said:
> 
> 
> So far it is only a few of our close friends know and that is it. We are waiting until we know more with the potential complications before we tell anyone. I am not really looking any different other than I gained some weight in the butt and a bit on my ponch so just looks like I haven't been eating well while camping the last three weeks LOL. I am still not sure how I am going to tell my mom. She has already made some rude comment about us not needing anymore children. I may have to do it over then phone so she can have some time to process it on her own before I see her face to face.
> 
> I plan to tell my family this week. As for DH family they are so negative I rather wait until I am showing and let the belly tell it. The birth of a new life will turn most negatives into positives. Good luck!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my inlaws will just think I did it for them. His mother has been hounding us for a long time to have girl for her. She may have not said it in that way be she sure implied it. She would always just rub it into my face the that so-in-so in the family is PG and having a girl, oh and the neighbour just had another baby girl. I seriously want to choke her out some times Errrrrrrr.
> 
> honestly I would love to be able to wait to find out what we are having. I am sure I am going to be having babies genetics tested, well blood type and proteins found out, so I am hoping we can find out what baby is at that point. So if that happens sooner than later then I am all for it!! I will wait to tell both sides, that is if I don't pop before then.Click to expand...

You are already 12 weeks! It seems like it has gone by so fast while at the same time it has crawled for me. Lol. Congratulations on getting to that milestone. 

Yes, I'm still stalking this thread so I can find it easily when I get to officially return. AF came Friday night/Saturday morning, so I'm on my way. :happydance:


----------



## allforthegirl

crysshae I am sooooo happy for you :dance: That is great news. I am excited for you to join us again. Keep us updated! <3

Yes I have hit the 12 week mark a bit early due to my last scan. LOL the funny thing is that means that baby implanted on 5DPO. That is crazy shnizzle. It makes sense if baby it at the top and to the left. Man it was hard as a rock where baby was sitting while the scan was being done.

Oh hey I started up a journal, I would love you to follow me if you are interested. Check it out at the bottom of my sig.


----------



## crysshae

That's great! 

Of course I will follow your journal. :flower:


----------



## blessedmomma

:sick: tomatoes :nope: not for me. I don't like them normally anyways but the thought of smelling them or seeing that snotty stuff in the middle :sick:

a4tg- my due date is march 15. we have 2 girls and 4 boys. of course too early to know this one so :yellow: for now, but we will definitely be finding out :thumbup:

welcome new ladies and congrats :happydance:

my ultrasound scan was moved up from next Friday to this Friday. im so ready to see again. couldn't see the baby last week at 5.5 wks. this time should be almost 7 weeks so something is wrong if its not there by now.

so so so very sick :( I do the same some of you were saying. all I have to do is see a commercial for something and crave it. but when I get it and eat it I feel like barfing. not nice. biggest craving right now is anything with milk in it. yogurt, sour cream, pudding, milk, literally ANYTHING with milk sounds so good. funny my last 3 pregnancies I couldnt have things with milk or it made me sick :wacko: funny how different they are


----------



## FeistyMom

Welcome to the newcomers! And yay for all the positive scans!

Spent the weekend doing wedding stuff and single-momming it while DH went on a day trip for business on Sunday.

I hate to jinx it, but... I think the worst of the ms is over for me! I might be farther along than I thought, hopefully the doc can shed some light at my first appt tomorrow, and schedule a scan!! I still get a bit iffy after taking my prenatals, but I can actually go for TWO HOURS without having to put something in my mouth. Its great~ I also managed to eat chips & salsa last night, with no negative impact.

I do start to get a bit queasy if I stuff myself (like at the wedding reception), or if its hot (like walking between the car and the church), or if I wait TOO long between food (like the 5 hours between brunch and the reception dinner), but hey - I haven't dry heaved in several days.

Negative side, I am mildly allergic to our cat, and I sneezed so hard in bed the other day that my entire lower abdomen cramped up. SO PAINFUL. I still have painful twinges. Stupid sneezes are doing nothing for my round ligament pain :( But hey - I've been looking at the positives and VERY VERY happy about the food situation! Anyone else getting some relief from nasty MS?


----------



## blessedmomma

so jealous you are starting to feel better feistymom! i hope it stays away. I cant wait til this passes :sick: im thinking of switching to flinstone vitamins instead of my prenatals. i seem to feel sicker after taking them


----------



## tryn4

No relief here as yet. I'm not sure if I have shared this previously in this thread but my Dr. had put me on metformin which I started taking May 2/13. Funny enough I got preggers end of may so I have no clue if this helped me get preg. ( Long story short hubby has no kids, I had 4, we tried for yrs nothing, so we ran all kinds of test couldnt really find anything wrong so my doc suggested we try the metformin & clomid to speed things up) and boom. Pregnant. Although my Doc did say if you get pregnant right away you probably didnt need any of these meds...point of my story is my doc is making me stay on the metformin until 12 weeks and I hate it. it is contributing to my ms, it gives you horrible runs. I am only sticking with it out of principle, but honestly, my body rejects it and I have many friends who take it seriously forf medical issues like diabetes, and they all say your system gets used to it after a month. Definately NOT mine. At this point It's like I am getting hit at both ends. I am still not able to eat a meal, if I do I vomit, my belly feels so uncomfortable & bloated, there is just no enjoyment...oh and the 1st trimester constipation and meds induced runs are fighting for first place in my life. It's a battle to the death! LOL


----------



## FeistyMom

oh tryn that sounds awful!

Hopefully all those icky symptoms will start to decrease and go away entirely once you hit 2nd tri!

I just ate a full sized lunch... and now feel a bit sorry that I did. It was so yummy and felt great - until I stood up and tried to walk back to my desk. Now I'm gonna feel blah for the next couple of hours I think. Still haven't had to heave though, so focused on that bit of positive!


----------



## allforthegirl

Oh my I am so glad i am out of the hard part of the ms, though then again the moment I think I am going to have a problem I am popping a ms pill. Today I felt a tiny bit crappy at lunch, so I took it before I ate so I would not feel sick while shopping. I am so looking forward to the second part...


----------



## tryn4

Yea..on the upside a co worker of mine just told me he has never seen me look so "narrow" lmao!!! I am plus sized so I guess thats a compliment, although I feel like a moooooo cow!


----------



## FeistyMom

My overly honest little girls have taken a keen interest in my tummy. I had to (very sadly) explain that no, it was not the baby yet, it was just mommy's flab! Needless to say, they were not impressed


----------



## tryn4

LOL. That's pretty funny. My youngest is always saying he can feel a baby in my belly, and I always say no mummy just has a fat belly. When I finally told him I was preg he said I told u I felt something in there lol so now he figures he is a baby whisperer.


----------



## allforthegirl

Well went to the specialist. Will be continued to be monitored.

Oh and I posted a u/s pic in my journal!!! :dance:


----------



## FeistyMom

Holy cow I am in a daze!

Unexpectedly heard the heartbeat today!!!! 160 beats/minute.

And then the doc decided we should do a dating scan TODAY. I go back in a couple of hours for a transvag ultrasound to check dates, but if everything holds, looking like EDD February 14th.

I AM OVER THE MOON!


----------



## tryn4

Well I had an interesting day yesterday. I was at work, I used the bathroom at about 11 am, wiped and saw a bit of bright red blood. I freaked a little. Called my husband who works around the corner & he came to get me. In the meantime I went back to the bathroom..nothing. Not a speck of blood. So anyway, I'm not used to that with any of my.other pregnancies, so I call my doc office. The secretary is like well he's not in, put your feet up...I said ok this is the second time this has happenned & her response was well we haven't seen u yet for this pregnancy. Ummm what? Anyway I tell her I want an ultrasound to be sure baby is ok, she's telling me to wait 2 more weeks for the nuchal scan. I told her no I'm.going to call the ultrasound lab see if they can squeeze me in. Now to her credit she did fax them a requisition right away AND the place squeezed me in BUT from there it got bizarre. First I ask if my husband can come she says not yet, so we go in and she (the tech) proceeds to tell me your husband can't come in cuz if there's no heartbeat & the baby is dead we won't let you look at the screen. I was like whaaa? Then she goes off because I say ok I've never heard those rules...then she tries an belly u/s & after one second she says I cant see anything we are going to have to do an internal. I said well it was there last time & I was just under 8 weeks. She said its impossible to see a heartbeat on an abdominal scan that early. I said but my husband & I both saw the heartbeat & it measured 161 bpm. She laughs & says THATS WAAAAAY TOO HIGH FOR 8 WEEKS. Thats impossible. By now I'm about to lose it. So she tells me to go pee, I go in the bathroom and txt my hubby that this woman is really scaring me, and he is asking if he can come in, so I tell him not yet. I go back, she is still being a jerk cuz I ask her ok but if everything is ok you will tell me and she replies what am I going in circles? I just told u that only if the baby is dead thats why your husband can't be in here yet. I wanted to choke her at this point but I said let's just do the internal. She goes in, finally she says oh yea your baby is alive. Does her measurements while complaining about her "hard week" last week & how her coworkers don't like it when she has to give instruction from a Dr. (i care about this why?) Finally she calls my husband in, shows him look your baby is fine, the baby is moving so much, and heartbeat is good. She went on to say further stuff about how she wouldn't let me leave if things weren't ok blah blah blah. Oh she also was bragging how she is the senior tech & has worked in 2 hospitals (again who cares) also asked me if this is my first baby y I'm so nervous, and I told her no this is my 5th and she says no way you don't look "like that" and asks me if "all those babies are alive" I left there so aggravated. I had a great obgyn down at a fantastic hospital but he is really old so when hubby & I were doing all our testing to make sure we were ok, my old obgyn office said look the waiting list for certain tests here are long, get your gp to send u to a local gyne, and you can always come back to us. Am I wrong but I called & left a message for my old office to see if they will take me. I'm just not comfortable with the whole set up these ppl have. I'm used to getting a pos hpt & from there I start to see my doc once a month. This guy won't talk to u until 12 weeks. The 2 ultrasound I've had at their lab were not good experiences. Now I'm up in the middle of the night worried about it all!


----------



## ssjad

That woman sounds like a complete nutbag!!
So glad Bubby is ok. I'd definitely try to go somewhere else next time though...


----------



## allforthegirl

I don't think you should think to much with her, you shouldn't let her strip you of your happiness that baby is actually very well. If you more comfortable with your old dr then go. You have to feel cared for. :hugs:


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

What a wretched experience! I'm sorry you had to go through all that but glad the babe is A-OK. She should not be allowed to work with pregnant women obviously.


----------



## allforthegirl

I am sitting here in tears, I am a mess. I seriously don't know how I am going to tell my mother. I can't believe that I allow my mother so much power over me that she makes me feel so.:cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

allforthegirl said:


> I am sitting here in tears, I am a mess. I seriously don't know how I am going to tell my mother. I can't believe that I allow my mother so much power over me that she makes me feel so.:cry::cry::cry::cry:

:hugs: I'm sorry you have to be scared to tell her. I feel that way about my mother as well, we were fortunate enough this time around that she didn't totally freak out.


----------



## crysshae

Tryn - I would definitely go back to your old doctor if you feel you are cared for better there. I would not ever want to see that ultrasound tech again. 

With my youngest, I tried to go to a different doctor as they were closer to my home after we moved. At 20 weeks, I decided to go back to my doctor who has delivered all my babies. She is just so much more personable, and it's not all about paperwork and seeing this person and that person. My doctor does her own ultrasounds and everything. Her machines aren't as high tech as some, but she sees what she needs to see and takes care of me. I'm not just another piece of paper. 

Good luck!


----------



## allforthegirl

Whitesoxfan41 said:


> allforthegirl said:
> 
> 
> I am sitting here in tears, I am a mess. I seriously don't know how I am going to tell my mother. I can't believe that I allow my mother so much power over me that she makes me feel so.:cry::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> :hugs: I'm sorry you have to be scared to tell her. I feel that way about my mother as well, we were fortunate enough this time around that she didn't totally freak out.Click to expand...

I ened up telling her and she didn't freak either, thank goodness! She still thinks we are crazy but I can handle that more than what I thought was coming at me.


----------



## blessedmomma

tryn4- you should report that lady! I cant believe she is working still. no wonder she was telling you she has worked here, there, and everywhere- everyone gets rid of her!!! even if you do go to your old dr, which I would think is best, you should still do something about her. you may be saving a lot of other women a lot of heartache. she has no personal skills to be working with people. im so sorry you had to deal with her especially at a time when you are already anxious and concerned for you baby :hugs::hugs::hugs:

a4tg- im glad things went ok! we always have people that are hard to tell. it sucks and sucks even more when its someone who is a mom/dad cuz they should be the happiest! we have certain people that we just hate to tell cuz they are never excited for us and automatically have something rude to say. :hugs:


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

AFTG: So glad it went better than anticipated!!!


----------



## allforthegirl

I also just told my little brother who is in the UK and I am glad it wasn't over the phone cause I was bawling my eyes out while talking to him and still tearing up thinking about how long it has been since I have seen him. I think it is close to 5 years now. :cry: They were happy for us. 

We have made the decision to keep it off of Facebook and such.


----------



## blessedmomma

we don't ever put it on facebook either. we just see it as a very personal thing and facebook seems so impersonal to me. people who are not extremely close to us, but still friends on facebook with us knowing every bit of our personal life just isn't how we like it. I know some people have tons of updates of their entire day on there, but its just not our style.

anyone know if the preggie pops for morning sickness work or not?? I need some relief!


----------



## tryn4

Thanks ladies, she is lucky I was worried about the baby cuz she did NOT want to see the ugly side of me. Here's the upshot, I called my old obgyn, they are going to fit me in HOWEVER I have to do the nuchal scan at that stupid u/s place because they cannot get me a 12 week scan in time :(. She told me to get copies of everything from the new Dr. and bring them down. She also booked me for a monthly appt on Sep. 11...so i am back with my original hospital, where I know my husband is allowed to come into the u/s with me ( oh did I mention they did not allow my husband to be present at either of my u/s until after)...thats very unusual to me, as all my other pregnancies I could bring whomever I wanted. I am a little shy about explaining to the new dr & secretary but I am going to blame it on the lab & hospital lol. I hope they give me copies without a fight. At my old dr, when you do the nuchal scan they sit with u after explain risk and results, this place they dont give you ANYTHING, just do the u/s and send results to dr. POO. So I'm not thrilled but I am going to think positive. I will be happy when I'm back in my comfort zone.

A4TG-Am very happy news went smooth- :)


----------



## allforthegirl

preggie pops did help me some while I had one in my mouth. But I found as soon as it was gone I would find the ms to creep back up on me.



OMG OMG OMG Ok so I guess my brother is absolutely pissed off right now because he thinks I just stole his first childs thunder. REALLY?? WTH! Like that is what I was planning on doing this just to take the thunder from you. First he said that he is upset that I am taking the spot light from his first then, it was that I was taking away from the child for being the baby in the family, then he said it wouldn't have mattered if I had baby before he still would have been upset. At one point he said why didn't you wait a year. Well if I waited a year i think he still would be made at me, because his baby wouldn't be the baby anymore. I can't believe him. No matter what I said he nailed it into me that i am in the wrong. He made me feel like utter crap!


----------



## tryn4

A4TG-dont worry he will come around. For now I would just ignore him. A lot of ppl have a real negative reaction to multiple pregnancies for all kinds of reason but at the end of the day it's our business, and our perogative, so they need to just chill.


----------



## Mrsglamiam

Allforthegirl- Wow! Really? Tell him to have another baby once your baby is born, then he will have the baby of the family. I am glad it went smooth with your mom.


----------



## blessedmomma

a4tg- some people are so worried about their own self they don't think of others. I hope he comes around and gets over it. you didn't do anything wrong!!! :hugs:

the preggie pops seem to be working pretty well. have used 2 tonight in the last 5 hrs or so and its really the first time I have felt ok in at least a few days :)


----------



## allforthegirl

Thank you for your support. Both my parents are not impressed with how he is handling it. I did not tell them everything but they know he is upset with me and that is all I will say. I was happy to have their support. My dad was the best, he said he would my brother where to go or hit him if he ever made a comment like that to him. I'm still daddy's little girl :)

I'm glad you are getting some relief blessedmomma. Bonus I think they taste good lol


----------



## crysshae

I hope your brother's attitude changes when he calms down. He is the one that is doing something wrong, not you. It's great that your parents are supporting you, especially after you were so worried about telling your mom. Wonderful how that turned out!


----------



## allforthegirl

It was exactly what I needed after my brothers reaction. I really am happy how the day turned out. I am actually kinda grateful that he had a bad reaction because I would not have seen the support I have behind me.


----------



## FeistyMom

So good to hear you are getting better support from your folks than expected a4tg!

Tryn, holy cow - that sounds like a NIGHTMARE of an ultrasound, but totally glad for you that lil one is ok. 

I've heard from several posters that the techs aren't supposed to tell you anything, but I think that is completely dependent on the practice. I am SOOOO appreciative of my doctor's office right now - every ultrasound I have ever had, the technician talked me through the entire procedure and told me the measurements, what they were checking. I had no idea what they meant half the time, but they were always friendly, and made sure to say multiple times that the doctor would be reviewing the results and would have the final analysis for me. I don't know what I would do if they suddenly starting acting like that to me - at this point I'd probably either bawl my eyes out (thanks hormones!) or scream at them (thanks lack of anger management due to hormones!).

Anyone else feeling either weepy or agitated? It is like I either have to go hide away and cry about nothing in particular, or I'm looking to pick a fight - even at work!


----------



## allforthegirl

I'm feeling particularly exhausted and weak, with that my tears def flow more freely, oh and not to mention by the end of the don't say a word to me or your head will be removed


----------



## tryn4

Feisty- yes I am glad the baba is fine. I really wonder why the heck I am so nervous with this pregnancy. I think its cuz I'm older, my hubby's first and just been a longtime coming so I really want to see everything work out. I am super agro'd all the time. I think its cuz I havent been eating. I LITERALLY have lost all zest for food, going through a bad vomiting spell where everything makes me puke, and I am almost angry I cant eat full normal meals. My husband is bearing some of it, but I am trying my best to be nice cuz he honestly has been spoiling me. But still....it was him THAT DID THIS TO ME *devil laugh*


----------



## mom2pne

I guess in my grief I forgot to post in here. I lost that baby on July 7th and am now 6 dpo and hoping and praying I get a bfp and this time it sticks. I will be back and hopefully it will be to stay and not to tell you af showed. Oh I was due March 13th and if I am pregnant I will be due April 13th instead. FX

Congrats to all of you!


----------



## allforthegirl

mom2pne said:


> I guess in my grief I forgot to post in here. I lost that baby on July 7th and am now 6 dpo and hoping and praying I get a bfp and this time it sticks. I will be back and hopefully it will be to stay and not to tell you af showed. Oh I was due March 13th and if I am pregnant I will be due April 13th instead. FX
> 
> Congrats to all of you!

I am sorry for your loss. Can't wait to see you back. Your chart looks great and really promising.


----------



## blessedmomma

mom2pne- that does look like a great chart. when are you testing??

im feeling very weak and tired too. being sick takes extra energy I think. im taking a combo of Zofran and preggie pops. haven't been too weepy, but heard a song I love and about lost it while we were in the car lol. think im too tired to get angry.


----------



## tryn4

MOM2pne-I'm so sorry. I'm sure you will be back with us in no time!


----------



## mom2pne

Thank you! I hope I will be back next week! I'm testing on the 30th.


----------



## lia_rodriguez

Hi Ladies!

I'm 6 weeks pg with my 5th baby and omgosh I am so nervous! I go through this every pregnancy until I hear the little heart beating. I'm a little nervous because there have been 3 years between each of my previous pregnancies (10, 7, 4 and 4 months) except this time there was a little birth control oopsy and I'm pregnant after just having my last baby in March. Anyone else have any of their babies close like this? How was your pregnancy? I'm so scared!!


----------



## ssjad

Lol, not THAT close... congratulations!!
My first two were 13 months apart, and my dd will be 14 months older than than baby in my tummy atm. 
i love them close together, but it is truly exhausting. Take care of yourself more than any other pregnancy, rest when you can and get hubby to help out more than usual.


----------



## tryn4

My 2 oldest are just under 12 months apart-u will be fine! It's funny I think when I was busy with my son it kept my mind occupied. Now that I don't have real little ones to fuss over...this pregnancy seems a little harder. But all my kids don't have huge gaps other than this one, 1998,1999,2001,2004..so I'm just used to it that way...this way is driving me a little nuts. Too much time on my hands lol. I think I may have raised my kids to be too independent! They barely need me...my big son already is telling me its ok to put the babys crib in his room, "he doesn't mind hushing or getting up to feed" honestly! Like what am I here for lmao


----------



## Masonsbaby

Hi girls haven't posted for a while just felt to sick to do anything :( Ended up in emergency again today to get more zofran (cheaper that way) so stilllllll sick lol feels like I will never enjoy food again! 
On the plus side im now a lime yay :)


----------



## allforthegirl

My first two are 18 months apart. I found it hard to deal with but they were my first two, so I didn't have any helpers, you will have little helpers. I found it gets easier with the more you have, you know what you are doing by now. I was still learning with my first two. I am sure it will be easier than you think. You will just need to get extra sleep I am sure.

Masonsbaby gosh girl I am sorry you still haven't had any relief. Hopefully now that the placenta takes over more and more over the next week you will have a day here and there that you feel a bit better. :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

welcome and congrats! the age gaps between mine are 19 mos, 7 yrs, 2 1/2 yrs, 14 mos, 12 mos. and between the last and this one will be 2 yrs. so I have experience with big gaps and very small gaps. I was stressed about the small gaps but it turned out a lot better then I expected. definitely not worth the stress I had. try to relax and enjoy your kids and your pregnancy :hugs:

we had our ultrasound scan today and baby was measuring right on. the machine wasn't very good so she couldn't see the placenta to know which side it was on for ramzi's method. since they couldn't see the baby last time and now they did along with the heartbeat I was too over the moon to care lol. :cloud9: I guess I will try to have them check nub theory at 12 week scan :)


----------



## allforthegirl

Great news blessedmomma!!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

YAY Blessedmomma!! :)

I'm so sorry you're still suffering Mason'sbaby!! I sure hope you get some relief soon!

Welcome and congrats to the new ladies in the thread! :)


----------



## allforthegirl

Ok nothing sounds good at all to eat! I am scared I am not getting enough protein. I actually went to the store and bought some ensure with extra protein, I hope this helps...


----------



## tryn4

I ate some chicken & pasta today and literally counted to 3 after the last bite and threw up everything
:( tasted delicious going down...not so much coming back :D

Happy for you BlessedM


----------



## allforthegirl

Nope it didn't help, I'm heavy breathing here trying desperately to keep it down. I hate vomiting so much I could cry :hissy:


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Sorry you guys are so miserable tonight! :(


----------



## allforthegirl

Well a few hours later the closeness of my DH made all disappear LOL 

I am still really tired again today. Wow I thought the tiredness was supposed to get better not worse in the second trimester :nope:


----------



## blessedmomma

so sorry for everyone who is tired and sick :hugs:

im not as exhausted as I was but the sickness is getting worse. im now on Zofran and preggie pops and still very sick all day long. I had HG with one of mine so I know it could be much worse. I hope it doesn't get that bad, but its looking like this one may get very bad :(


----------



## brookettc3

blessedmomma said:


> so sorry for everyone who is tired and sick :hugs:
> 
> im not as exhausted as I was but the sickness is getting worse. im now on Zofran and preggie pops and still very sick all day long. I had HG with one of mine so I know it could be much worse. I hope it doesn't get that bad, but its looking like this one may get very bad :(

I am so right there with you! I am also taking Pepcid for an ulcer I have but that seems to not be working anymore. Hoping my HG doesn't come back with this pregnancy but so far it seems that way.


----------



## FeistyMom

So sorry to hear about all the MS folks are suffering :( I'm still having intermittent bouts of nausea/nothing appealing, but thankfully the actually heaving has subsided.

Ended up telling the world about the pregnancy too - well, at least hubby made a cryptic facebook post and ended up having to explain it (he posted 'sometime in February'). Now I'm in the process of telling work.


----------



## allforthegirl

It does feel good to shout it to the world doesn't it?


----------



## tryn4

Am waiting til after my 12 week mark to make it officially out there. One of my coworkers came straight out & asked me though on Friday. She was asking me if I was going to order lunch and I told her no I'm ok, she turned looked right in my face & said are u pregnant? I laughed & said yes & told me she could have told me six weeks ago because she could see it on my face but I like this lady a lot, she is older, Scottish (picture Mrs. Doubtfire) so I didn't mind her noseyness lol


----------



## FeistyMom

It DOES feel great to shout it to the world!

Just scrambling to try to tell as many people 'personally' (mainly over instant messaging) so hopefully no one feels hurt that they found out through the grapefine. Word spreads FAST in my office!


----------



## FeistyMom

And like that my nausea is back. dinner was horrid tonight. hoping I am just a lil dehydrated. Also started to get 11pm cravings again! was not expecting that at this point...

Also got to setup our first tri testing. since I'm 35 and since bloods alone gave us a trisomy scare with #3, ob said he'd refer me as a mature mother if I wanted it. apparently insurance willl cover this if you are diagnosed with advanced age....

Seemed totally ridiculous but it gives me extra scans at no cost. downside is I have to meet with a genetic counselor. worth it to see my lil pumpkin again!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hi ladies -I feel I have been gone ages, so much to catch up on xx

A4tg -so glad your parents took the news well, as for your brother he is just being an ass lol and I am sure he will come around 

So sorry for all those with MS still -I haven't had any sickness this time so far -do get really nauseous if I go a few hours with out food lol ( roll on HUGE weight gain haha) and have been off work so have been able to snack all day so not sure how that will change when I am back at work :/ Hopefully be okay - I ended up off sick from work last pregnancy cos I could not get a hold of it and sent more time in the bathroom than with my patient lol 

I am SO bloated -especially at night haha - and work nights lol -how I am going to hide that next week back at work I dunno lmao xxx

hope all are well xxxx


----------



## tryn4

Yes good morning to all mums! How is everyone doing. I am exhausted today and about to start my 10 hour day at work *sigh*


----------



## allforthegirl

I'm sorry I don't envy any of you working moms. I was working with my last and I found it frustrating at times. 

Well found out yesterday that my brother is having a boy lol. I had a strong feeling at Xmas time that they would and they weren't even pg then, just trying. So it is neat I knew it so soon lol. Wonder if he is going to have another fit if I'm having a girl.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I can't imagine working. . .I feel like I'm functioning fairly low just staying home. You gals are amazing!!

AFTG, hopefully your brother will be more mature and just be happy for you!!


----------



## allforthegirl

Well I have come to see it if he wants to ruin it for himself that's his problem. I'm not going to feed his issues and Im going to enjoy my pg and my sil's.


----------



## Fairydust22

Hiya I'm pregnant with my 6th baby I have 3 boys 2 girls my youngest is 14 month old I feel really tired its lovely having a big family :)


----------



## allforthegirl

Fairydust22 said:


> Hiya I'm pregnant with my 6th baby I have 3 boys 2 girls my youngest is 14 month old I feel really tired its lovely having a big family :)

Welcome Fairydust :wave: What is your EDD and I will add you to the front page ;)


----------



## Fairydust22

Thank you my EDD is 19 march 2014 :happydance: it's lovely being back on bnb


----------



## wannabubba#4

congrats and welcome fairydust; and I agree large families rock lol

Just been for my first mw apt and it was brilliant :D - Huge cheesy grin from me!! :happydance::happydance:

I kind of asked whether my age or the fact that last baby was forceps delivery could hinder my desire to home birth and she said' your baby, your body you can choose whatever you like' and as for age nope they didn't blink an eye either -but didnt say I was still a spring chicken (am sure they said that at age 36 haha) 

Next apt for bloods and full booking in is on 9th Aug now -next date to countdown to lol :happydance::happydance:


----------



## crysshae

That's great, Donna! Your first scan will be at 12 weeks?


----------



## wannabubba#4

crysshae said:


> That's great, Donna! Your first scan will be at 12 weeks?

Yes more or less; I will get a CUB screen done between 12-14w -which gives combined risk taking bloods and doing NT measurements (scan) to determine risks for chromosomal abnormalities and spina bifida etc 

:happydance:


----------



## allforthegirl

Gosh I thought i was on the tail end of this ms thing. It is proving to be getting stronger. Guess I will be nothing much today, other than controling my stomach. *sigh*


----------



## wannabubba#4

allforthegirl said:


> Gosh I thought i was on the tail end of this ms thing. It is proving to be getting stronger. Guess I will be nothing much today, other than controling my stomach. *sigh*

Unfair!! :nope::nope: 
Second tri is supposed to make you feel better not worse - hope you get some relief real soon xxx


----------



## tryn4

Just popping my head in on my break. I am exhausted. I really would like to be home stretched out in bed watching tv! Food is my enemy right now :( I had a little something this morning and probably be on water for the rest of the day. I work Mon-Fri 9 am-7pm but we leave at 745am and I dont get home until 8pm. Can u say icantwaittogoonmatleave 5 times in a row lol! Thank goodness my kids are low maintanace as I taught them to do their chores, and my oldest who will be 15 in December is a godsend!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Here's my big ole 12 week bump. Can't even IMAGINE how big I'll be by delivery. HA

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v104/skeeter30/Babybump12wks_zps54fccca7.jpg


----------



## allforthegirl

Well I have to say that the end of the day was 100% better than this morning. I am so thankful for it but I can hardly keep my eyes open, and I am starving, but full. Guess I have to take one for the other LOL


----------



## Masonsbaby

Hi ladies!
Well I am happy to say I think the ms is leaving me :) I have felt better this week and the food aversion is getting much better. Will take a week or two to go completely but im on my way yay!!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Whitesoxfan41 said:


> Here's my big ole 12 week bump. Can't even IMAGINE how big I'll be by delivery. HA
> 
> :
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v104/skeeter30/Babybump12wks_zps54fccca7.jpg

gorgeous bump; and I love your dress too :flower



allforthegirl said:


> Well I have to say that the end of the day was 100% better than this morning. I am so thankful for it but I can hardly keep my eyes open, and I am starving, but full. Guess I have to take one for the other LOL

glad your evening was a bit better :hugs:



Masonsbaby said:


> Hi ladies!
> Well I am happy to say I think the ms is leaving me :) I have felt better this week and the food aversion is getting much better. Will take a week or two to go completely but im on my way yay!!

:happydance::happydance: light at the end of the tunnel? yay for second tri xx


----------



## tryn4

LOL! Whitesox I just complimented your bump on the other thread! Loving it!

I'm not sure if we are all syncing up, but I feel better today too. Last night I ate a tomato sandwich & some cheese & it was lovely lol (the small blessings at the mo) I still can't eat full meals but I'm getting there!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Thanks ladies, sorry for the double posts. . .I'm following a few threads. ;) I actually was able to go out to dinner last night and didn't feel sick! WOOHOO! 

SO glad you're feeling a bit better finally Mason'sbaby! You've had quite the go of it!!!


----------



## allforthegirl

It is nice to hear everyone in Feb is starting to feel a bit better now. Hopefully we will all have a good 2nd trimester. I am waiting for mine to start.:haha:


----------



## Kaiecee

New here with my 4th another boy so I guess ill be still trying for my girl lol
My kids are 12,6, 6months and I'm 20 weeks pregnant. 

I'm due the 14th if dec but ill be having a cesarian 1-2 weeks before my due date 

With all my kids I have morning sickness right to the end and no exception for this one


----------



## allforthegirl

Kaiecee said:


> New here with my 4th another boy so I guess ill be still trying for my girl lol
> My kids are 12,6, 6months and I'm 20 weeks pregnant.
> 
> I'm due the 14th if dec but ill be having a cesarian 1-2 weeks before my due date
> 
> With all my kids I have morning sickness right to the end and no exception for this one

Congrats and welcome. I know how you feel I too have four boys and am keeping my finger xed for this one to be a girl!! i sure do love my boys though ;)


----------



## tryn4

allforthegirl said:


> It is nice to hear everyone in Feb is starting to feel a bit better now. Hopefully we will all have a good 2nd trimester. I am waiting for mine to start.:haha:

Scratch my feeling better, overconfidence got the best of me. Threw up my breakfast.


----------



## allforthegirl

tryn4 said:


> allforthegirl said:
> 
> 
> It is nice to hear everyone in Feb is starting to feel a bit better now. Hopefully we will all have a good 2nd trimester. I am waiting for mine to start.:haha:
> 
> Scratch my feeling better, overconfidence got the best of me. Threw up my breakfast.Click to expand...

Boooooo


----------



## Mrsglamiam

Sorry to hear some of you ladies are experiencing terrible bouts of ms. I am in my 6th week and have no symptoms as yet. I never had ms with neither of my pregnancies. I did have a case of excessive saliva with all of them. It start early on and last until delivery. I pray I don't have to carry a cup around this time. Hope you all feel better soon. Take care of yourself by staying hydrated and well rested (when possible).


----------



## tryn4

allforthegirl said:


> tryn4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> allforthegirl said:
> 
> 
> It is nice to hear everyone in Feb is starting to feel a bit better now. Hopefully we will all have a good 2nd trimester. I am waiting for mine to start.:haha:
> 
> Scratch my feeling better, overconfidence got the best of me. Threw up my breakfast.Click to expand...
> 
> BooooooClick to expand...

*SUPER BOOOOOOOOOOOO!-*my vomit :growlmad:update, had some crackers, vomit, drinking water, vomit, now I am just tired and still at work soooo :sleep: with only a little water in me. Honestly we all deserve medals for functioning lol!


----------



## allforthegirl

Tryn that sounds awful. :hugs:


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

:( How awful!!! I think I'm going to try and take my vitamins before bed to see if that helps. UGH.


----------



## tryn4

Its not pleasant. Oh and is anyone else getting back pain? I mean it may be from being in an office chair all day but still...gosh. sorry I'm feeling a wee bit sorry for myself which isn't an attractive quality. Thx for reading my vents ladies!


----------



## threegirls

I'm off for a couple of weeks for vacation but I wanted to stop in to let you all know that I am OFFICIALLY TEAM BLUE!! We are having a BOY!! We are sooooo over the moon excited :))


----------



## allforthegirl

threegirls said:


> I'm off for a couple of weeks for vacation but I wanted to stop in to let you all know that I am OFFICIALLY TEAM BLUE!! We are having a BOY!! We are sooooo over the moon excited :))

That is absolutely great news!! Congrats!


----------



## threegirls

allforthegirl said:


> threegirls said:
> 
> 
> I'm off for a couple of weeks for vacation but I wanted to stop in to let you all know that I am OFFICIALLY TEAM BLUE!! We are having a BOY!! We are sooooo over the moon excited :))
> 
> That is absolutely great news!! Congrats!Click to expand...

Thank you so much. We are beyond excited.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Fantastic news! We're hoping for blue as well after 3 girls. :)


----------



## wannabubba#4

congrats threegirls - boys are so fab; I have 3 and they are all a delight :cloud9:

I have intermittent backache too, have already taken to sleeping with pillows supporting my lumbar region, between my legs and under my bump :wacko::wacko: ALREADY lmao and I am only 9 weeks lol -When I think in my first pregnancy I sailed through with very little in the way of aches or pains and didn't even have a bump until about 6months haha :haha::haha: Am loving my 'bump' though although I know it is bloat -just cannot wait until my scan (and everything being okay of course ) so I can showcase it properly and stop hiding it under baggy cardigans etc :haha::haha:

Hope the MS isn't tooo bad for you ladies today xx:hugs:


----------



## tryn4

Congrats 3girls! Boys have that special bond with their mummies, mine are sooo sweet to me!

Yea I sleep with pillows too. I think in the next 2 weeks I'm gonna reveal at work. Since i am already a big girl I'm not sure anyone is noticing my bump yet. It's fine, I just wanna get to 2nd tri, pass the nuchal scan with no issues & get to 5-6 months so I can start....SHOPPING!


----------



## allforthegirl

I have been sleeping with a body pillow from about 6-7 weeks. Even thought I'm still getting used to it. I still am finding myself on my back, not so much on my tummy directly, though I will sleep more on my stomach bit have a leg and arm I've the pillow to give the tummy some room. I'm going to have to find something to put behind my self to avoid rolling I guess. Getting up to the 14th week already. Though the last few weeks have been dragging for some reason. Maybe I need to go camping again lol


----------



## Mrsglamiam

threegirls said:


> I'm off for a couple of weeks for vacation but I wanted to stop in to let you all know that I am OFFICIALLY TEAM BLUE!! We are having a BOY!! We are sooooo over the moon excited :))

Congratulations!!


----------



## FeistyMom

Well I have totally blown it today. Completely missed breakfast, including taking my prenatals, only had a tiny little snack available at work... I think I have managed to ruin my day and its not even 11am yet. I am tempted to just go home, but... I don't want to take any time off because I want to roll over my maximum for my mat leave next year! ARG!

So close to 2nd tri.... I can almost taste it, or is that just dinner from last night?


----------



## FeistyMom

tryn - holy smokes you are a TROOPER! You definitely deserve a medal :)

Also, to all the ms sufferers out there, here's hoping it tapers off!!!


----------



## tryn4

We all are super women!!!! I need this ms thing to taper off....it's driving me nuts, cuz I am past the food aversion stage where I am hungry, but of course as soon as I eat...3-2-1 cookies are the proverbial TOSSED LOL! I'm not as tired as I was a few weeks ago. It's a long weekend here in Toronto (Monday, stupid unpaid holiday) and it was optional to come to work and I was like ummmmm....nahhhhhh. I hope to rest all day monday!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I've also been sleeping with my body pillow since about 5 weeks. I'm a side sleeper anyway, so it's not a problem adjusting. So far I'm not feeling sick today. :) I'll take ANY day of not being sick.


----------



## allforthegirl

I too have been feeling pretty darn good today. now my problem is going to be gaining weight cause now all I want to do is eat.... I am hungry all the time. This is part that I dread. I still full from lunch but I feel like I need to eat something... i don't know what I am going to do with myself.


----------



## blessedmomma

hi ladies! welcome to the new ladies :)

sorry for you ladies still suffering the ms. im with ya. its all day and its horrible. so happy for the mamas who are past it. I hope to be joining you very soon! 

no pillows for me although I would love one. we co-sleep so my 2 youngest are still in bed with us. wouldn't be safe to throw in a huge pillow lol. we will be working on moving our 2 yr old into his own bed and my 1 yr old still nurses at night so that's not happening yet.


----------



## Kaiecee

I'm hungry a lot now but my ms is everyday all the time I've been like this with all
My pregnancies which kind of sucks!


----------



## allforthegirl

Wow my back is just stiff now. I am finding my back to be very stiff after sleeping. I may need monthly or by-weekly massages LOL. I am not sure if my body pillow is actually helping me. I am wondering if just a regular pillow will just as good. I was thinking of getting a wedge. I need to sleep better.This sucks


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I've had better sleep recently with the cooler night weather. I hope it stays! I think I may need a wedge soon as well though, I feel like my belly is so heavy already and like it's pulling me over towards the mattress in an awkward position. Sleep is SO important!!!


----------



## tryn4

Ummm thought it was just me. LOL heavy belly stiff back, hungry all the time but still vomiting it back up! I feel exxxxxxtra fat today. My skin is breaking out a little too (charming) *having a moment today*


----------



## allforthegirl

That is another thing I have never really had before, clearer skin. I have been battling with cystic acne for over a year before being PG so to only have one here and there is GREAT!! With every one of PG, except maybe my first (I didn't have any issues with my first), I had a bad case of acne (thank goodness not cystic). I am enjoying this part.

Today I actually feel good and starting to have a panic about getting my house really clean. So I guess my nesting is starting.


----------



## wannabubba#4

all4tg -have you a gender scan booked yet? Wont be long until you can tell - what are your thoughts? are you thinking pink?

My last pregnancy was SO unlike my 2nd and 3rd in firt tri, that I was sure girl, until scan lol -this time I do not have a clue, but think probably boy again as nauseous /hungry, just like last time and getting huge already, just like last time lol

A girl would be lovely after all this time lol -to buy pink, dresses and frilly pants haha - but another boy will be just as welcomed and just as gorgeous xxx
Still determined to stay team yellow though, hoping I can keep strong lol xxx


----------



## allforthegirl

I have an u/s booked for the 27th, then every two weeks after. So I am sure I will find out soon enough. 

As for my thoughts? I don't go by the symptoms, I could have swore that my 2nd was a girl cause it was opposite too. Everything was different. The one thing I would say may push me to thinking it really is a girl is that this baby is very quiet. All my boys were on the go the whole time. This one seems gentle, with very quiet movements. But really I have no idea. 

Of course I will love this one no matter how it comes out! <3


----------



## wannabubba#4

exciting - wont be long then, I will be due my first scan about the same time too (only my 12w one though) So hoping everything is okay, get my NT results on that one and am more scared than ever before on this one due to my age :/

What will be will be I suppose

When did you start getting movements? I am trying to remember with my last pregnancy but I am unsure -will need to go look up my last journal lol 

xx


----------



## Kaiecee

I have a scan Monday just because little bugger didn't want to give good pics


----------



## wannabubba#4

Kaiecee said:


> I have a scan Monday just because little bugger didn't want to give good pics

Another chance to see bubs then - that's good lol and are you finding out the gender too? 

I just checked my last preg journal and it was 16 weeks before I felt bubs move then - hopefully sooner this time lol xxx


----------



## allforthegirl

This time around 11 weeks when I felt baby rolling, but not very often. I am feeling rolling more and more, but still not everyday. It is such a gentle movement.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I've been feeling flutters in the last week or so, starting around 12 weeks. :) Mostly when I'm in bed at night. (Of course! LOL)

I have 3 girls and all 3 pregnancies seemed very different to me. I am carrying all out front already this time which seems to be different. I'm having the Materni21 blood test which will tell gender next week I believe. :)


----------



## allforthegirl

Well GL I sure hope you get your little blue bundle ;)


----------



## Kaiecee

wannabubba#4 said:


> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> I have a scan Monday just because little bugger didn't want to give good pics
> 
> Another chance to see bubs then - that's good lol and are you finding out the gender too?
> 
> I just checked my last preg journal and it was 16 weeks before I felt bubs move then - hopefully sooner this time lol xxxClick to expand...

I already found out its another boy 2 weeks ago but they didn't get all the pictures they needed so I'm going back so that's 4 boys now I told dh he wasn't finished I want my little girl lol


----------



## wannabubba#4

Kaiecee said:


> wannabubba#4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> I have a scan Monday just because little bugger didn't want to give good pics
> 
> Another chance to see bubs then - that's good lol and are you finding out the gender too?
> 
> I just checked my last preg journal and it was 16 weeks before I felt bubs move then - hopefully sooner this time lol xxxClick to expand...
> 
> I already found out its another boy 2 weeks ago but they didn't get all the pictures they needed so I'm going back so that's 4 boys now I told dh he wasn't finished I want my little girl lolClick to expand...

Lol - this is number 5 for me, 5 is a great number lmao :haha::haha:


Now Is this awful?? - I just woke up after having a horribly realistic dream; in which we had our beautiful healthy gorgeous baby boy - and I burst in to tears (in my dream) for the fact that we were never having another girl :blush::blush: At 40 yo and baby number 5 this will be our last -finances and space determine that definitely; but I don't feel the urge or desire that baby must be a girl -I just want a healthy bubs (or am I only telling myself that? What a horrible dream) 

xx


----------



## allforthegirl

I think it is you just your subconscious dealing with it for you. There probably is just the smallest bit of you hoping for it to be a girl and hence the dream. 

Weird thing is with my others I dreamt all the time of the babies I'm going to have. This time nothing yet. I think it is because I need to learn to be patient and trust.


----------



## tryn4

I have felt flutters slightly but I feel its gas not baby lol...my last u/s we were watching the little one moving like crazy but I couldn't feel it at all. I have my nuchal scan Thursday, then my gender one will probably be 1st week in OCTOBER! sooooo far away!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I dreamed that I had a boy baby before I was pg with this baby. I'm pretty curious to find out. ;)


----------



## allforthegirl

Whitesoxfan41 said:


> I dreamed that I had a boy baby before I was pg with this baby. I'm pretty curious to find out. ;)

I too had a dream before I was pg, that everyone in the delivery room was telling me it was a girl, then I had to look at the baby's parts, and my angel beside me said I told you so, and I just laughed.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

That's so sweet!!! :)

I also had a dream that Anderson Cooper (the reporter on CNN) was the father of my child. Hilarious. . .he's gay. I tell my husband all the time that he's my boyfriend. LOL


----------



## allforthegirl

I soooo didn't know that he was gay. That is just way too funny. I don't keep up with the media gossip LOL


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I hear more about those things because I'm on the PFLAG group on facebook as my eldest daughter is gay. ;) hehe


----------



## Masonsbaby

Oh no :( Unfortunately I was a bit premature about thinking my ms was leaving me :( Had 4 good days then back to brutal sickness waahhhhhh lol I'll wait a week next time


----------



## allforthegirl

Masonsbaby said:


> Oh no :( Unfortunately I was a bit premature about thinking my ms was leaving me :( Had 4 good days then back to brutal sickness waahhhhhh lol I'll wait a week next time

I'm like that too. Have a couple of good days then a bad day, but at least the bad are slowly getting further apart. Hope the same will happen for you.


----------



## tryn4

I find I get less ms at home. At work its throw up central & I don't know why! Yesterday & today pretty good...


----------



## allforthegirl

This morning I was so tired I could hardly stand then this afternoon I felt gross. I can't stand any food smells ATM


----------



## blessedmomma

wannabubba- you are very strong! I would never be able to wait and see. I love to find out lol.

a4tg- I cant go by symptoms either. mine are all over the place with each pregnancy. we would love a girl to even things up (we have 2 girls, 4 boys) but of course either will be very welcomed and loved <3 

sorry some are still so sick :(

I actually had a day with only a couple nausea bouts and that was it!!!! I know it may be back tomorrow, but Im enjoying it now. I cleaned all 3 bathrooms today which was very needed :sick: seriously they haven't been cleaned since my ms started a few weeks ago.


----------



## allforthegirl

Don't feel bad my floors weren't washed, until the other day, since before we went camping which was over a month ago. I know how you feel. My bathrooms get cleaned by my boys because they are the ones peeing all over the place.


----------



## tryn4

I haven't cleaned my bathroom since late June. Thank god I have a 14yr old son who is meticulous & cleans it for me every week! Plus all my kids pitch in and sweep & mop. I have my team work for me!


----------



## allforthegirl

tryn4 said:


> I haven't cleaned my bathroom since late June. Thank god I have a 14yr old son who is meticulous & cleans it for me every week! Plus all my kids pitch in and sweep & mop. I have my team work for me!

My 11 yr old tries but he really only does things half assed.... LOL he has better things to do LOL


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I have my 14 and 17 yr old daughters here for 3 weeks (2 more days now) and they don't do jack to help clean. I don't push though, had I asked they would. I want them to have a vacation while here and rest up before their crazy school years start up in a couple weeks. 

I was so much better AGAIN for a day or two. . .up puking last night, no sleep until 3am, up again at 6:45am. . .still feeling sick. BLAH. Dr. appt today at 3:30. Wondering if she'll give me something for the nausea even though I'm not puking that much since I'm 13 weeks tomorrow.


----------



## allforthegirl

Whitesox you can at least ask, you know for the bad days. Hopefully she will, it is nice to have something.

I am hoping for a good day today. It is a holiday day here and I have DH home so I want him to get on his todo list so we can get some more things done. I want this house finished before baby comes!


----------



## blessedmomma

a4tg- I know what you mean! I had my DH take down a wall and put up a new backsplash in the kitchen. it took 2 months but we saved a ton with having him do it himself. I need my basement painted as well. need to get him on it!

tryn- my kids are the same! every day they do the laundry, vacuum, sweep, tidy it up, and take the trash out. among other small chores like dusting and wiping things down, picking up toys etc. I *usually* do the dishes and mop. they have taken over dishes for me since ms is kicking my butt. they have done the bathrooms before, but they don't do the job I would do so I took back over. my DH offers sometimes, but I want a certain job done on it and he does good, but not like I do lol. 

whitesox- I hope you get something. its no good being sick and losing sleep on top of it is horrible! :hugs:

im feeling pretty good today yay! still felt sick a little but nothing like before. I did already lay down on the couch for a minute and im not sure if I fell asleep a minute or not lol. sooooo tired today. I will take tired over sick any day :)


----------



## Kaiecee

Did a huge clean up yesterday after all the bending thought I was gonna die


----------



## FeistyMom

After a great day sunday, stupid monday sucked. prenatal vitamins made me burp fish all morning, ds threw cheerios all over but both dd had issues getting dressed so couldn't sweep.... got to work a bit late and promptly got grumpy about a project I'm on (seriously, you'd think someone at my office could design an actual product) and just felt bitchy all day.

Forgot hubby picked up the girls so wasted my precious extra 20 minutes by almost getting to the school and then had to stop for cat litter. I make dinner, get things somewhat tidied from dinner mess and gegt kids in the bath.

Meanwhile hubby is watching tv and doing some laundry. then just as its time to settle down, he springs into action bitching about living in filth. we have a maid service that comes every other week to do light cleaning, and he ALWAYS picks the night befcore to give a fuck about the house. I was baffled and was dumb enough to mention it. now he thinks I'm bitchy, lazy, a slob, passive aggressive, rude, and attacking him (how can I be passive and actively attacking???)

But before you think poorly of him, his deadbeat biological father randomly sent him a message that was all why the fuck am I not part of your life and don't know my grandkids?? newsflash, you didn't come to our wedding and it killed whatever feelings were left, asshat.

Wow, long post. I shouldn't post on my phone!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

WOW! Sounds like a rough day! I hope today is better. HUGS


----------



## allforthegirl

Im sorry that it was such rough day for you. Just try to go into this one as it is new and it will be better than the last. As long as you go into it with a possitive attitude I will promise you, you will have a better day :hugs: Law of attraction!


----------



## allforthegirl

Ok so I love this guy, he is a huge advocate for BF, and renowned here in Canada for all his help and understanding with BF. He helps women get past the most difficult challenges with BF. 

https://www.facebook.com/DrJackNewman/posts/222258474591873


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

allforthegirl said:


> Im sorry that it was such rough day for you. Just try to go into this one as it is new and it will be better than the last. As long as you go into it with a possitive attitude I will promise you, you will have a better day :hugs: Law of attraction!

My husband reads a TON on the law of attraction! He has a gratitude journal and does positive affirmations on paper every day. :)


----------



## allforthegirl

Good for him!! It really does work ;)


----------



## blessedmomma

feisty I hope you and DH have a better day :hugs:

a4tg- that dr is how I found out I had vasospasms from breastfeeding. im so thankful I came across his page!!! I had been treated for thrush a few times and nothing was helping. it was so painful! I came across his page and did what he said to do and it didn't go completely away, but is much better :)


----------



## allforthegirl

More dr and nurses need to have his knowledge about bf and stop making it so clinical. What women need to start doing is just put babe to breast and nurse with out all the do this and that stuff. It is not a medical procedure it is natural. It is something we must learn too.


----------



## allforthegirl

All the tricks they suggested didn't work for me, what I needed to do was always keeping my nipples moist with a small piece of selephan, cause my nipples crack and take weeks to heal. I'm hoping now that I have cut out wheat from my diet it will help this time so I don't need the medication Nifedipine.


----------



## blessedmomma

did you have vasospasms??? I took two rounds of nifedipine. I needed a third, but I decided it was much better and I have dealt with it since. I took calcium to help up to this point. It seemed to be making me have more ms so I stopped it. now my nipples are sore again and it feels like the vasospasms are coming back, but they are not turning white. so I guess it could just be that im sore from pregnancy hormones and still nursing my LO


----------



## Chalrhow

Hi... Can i join ? This is baby number 6 for me... Scan today im 11weeks 5 days
 



Attached Files:







06082013.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## wannabubba#4

allforthegirl said:


> More dr and nurses need to have his knowledge about bf and stop making it so clinical. What women need to start doing is just put babe to breast and nurse with out all the do this and that stuff. It is not a medical procedure it is natural. It is something we must learn too.

Totally agree :thumbup:
With each of my babies (after first one -when i didn't know any better) , I have breastfed immediately after they were born and each time i have had bemused midwifes looking at me like i have 2 heads or even telling me 'that he wont need fed yet' and trying to take baby off me to weigh or something equally unimportant lol :haha:

I found my boys were all great feeders from that first moment, when they rooted and practically latched themselves. 

xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Chalrhow said:


> Hi... Can i join ? This is baby number 6 for me... Scan today im 11weeks 5 days

hi and congrats on your baby number 6 -what have you got already boys or girls ? 
Are you finding out the gender this time? and do you have a preference at all?

xxx


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Welcome and congratulations! :)


----------



## Chalrhow

wannabubba#4 said:


> Chalrhow said:
> 
> 
> Hi... Can i join ? This is baby number 6 for me... Scan today im 11weeks 5 days
> 
> hi and congrats on your baby number 6 -what have you got already boys or girls ?
> Are you finding out the gender this time? and do you have a preference at all?
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Hi... Thanks... I have 4 boys and an 9 month old girl... I really wanna try keep this one a surprise... I've found out every other time but i think a surprise would be nice... I don't have a preference... Just hope i can manage to keep it a surprise :)


----------



## tryn4

Blessed-only my oldest son does a wicked as good as me job on the cleaning, everyone else is very so so ...and lazy but they still have to do chores.

Whitesox-sorry you had a couple rough days...mine are like that off n on off n on :)

Feisty-sounds like the loser dad pissed in your hubby's cheerios and we have all had those days, so he of course is forgiven, as is your hormonal and understandable bitchiness lol...so glad THAT day is over for you.

All4tg & everyone else- Hopefully you all wont hate me but.....I DONT BF at all *ducks objects thrown at my head* 
I never have. the idea of it grosses me out & I am not a prude. I can't explain it. I never have had that instinct, and my 1st 4 kids I was a working mom on the go & could never imagine having the time to breastfeed or pump. (I literally shudder at the thought) By the time I had my 3rd I would need a helping hand from a friend (I have no family in Canada) to get anything done, so it's like ok you feed, while i do laundry. Dont get me wrong I KNOW breast is best, but I find I bond with the baby just as much holding & bottle feeding. Also too they dont feed as much and being the only caregiver I just needed to get a little more sleep than bf would have allowed me to get. Dont judge me! lol...I'm probably on la leche hit list. I also am aware this is why I always have a 5 month preggo looking gut but I'm kinda like well hubby thought I was hot with it...so therefore it's working for me lol. I think hubby would prefer me to bf but at this point I cannot imagine doing it. I of course love it that so many women DO bf, and I never encourage other mums not to, it's just not for me. Hopefully you all wont be too too mad at me lol


----------



## crysshae

That's your decision/preference, Tryn, and no one should judge you for it, just like no one should judge a BFing mom. I couldn't imagine not breastfeeding, and that's my decision/preference. That's that. :flower:


----------



## allforthegirl

Blessedmomma I have raynoud's, as I have an auto immune disease. But yes I do. I may try the B vita mins and magnesium this time first. 

Tryn nope I don't judge. Can't, bottle fed my first two cause I could handle the pain from the Raynaud's. so if you'd rather bottle feed that's your choice. It won't change the way I look at you ;)

I was talking about how our system makes it hard for new moms to nurse if they choose to is all. My friend is a prime example, they told her she needed to supplement him, then shed have problems with her milk because she was told to feed him every 3-4 hrs. Uh you feed them if hungry when nursing. Anyways my problem is just with our medical system not with women who choose to bottle feed.


----------



## tryn4

LOL! Oh of course! I just always get a negative reaction when I tell ppl I have never bf. Like they expect because I've had 4 children I must be a bf, cloth diaper, co-sleeper type. I'm just not like that so thank you all for excepting my bottle feeding, pampers using, sleep in yo crib but still loving ways lol (actually I kinda keep them close in bed with me for the 1st 2 months..to feed :) )


----------



## allforthegirl

OMG I don't know if I am the only one having this issue or not but I am having these major sneezing fits. Like 5-10 in a row and my nose will water and so will my eyes for a while afterwards. I thought that it was just maybe a cold but it has been almost a week of the same thing, everyday three or four times a day. It is unreal cause I don't have any other symptoms.


----------



## blessedmomma

a4tg- I don't think I have reynauds just because no other part of me has ever been effected like that. no problems with my fingers, toes, etc. it literally only happened when I bf. it was horrible!!!! even stripping down to shower the cold air would make me want to scream. when I told the bfing consultant here about the b vitamins she said she never heard of that and told me to take calcium/magnesium. so after the 2 rounds nifedipine when it wasn't all the way gone I used both b vits and calc/mag. something was working lol.

tryn- I was sexually abused for about a year when I was 10 by an uncle. it absolutely disgusted me and made me sick to my stomach to think of bfing. not that I thought bad of other moms at all. just for me it really messed me up. my first 5 were ff and are just as loved and bonded with me. and just as healthy and smart I might add. when I was pregnant with my 6th I decided I wanted to bf mostly to save money. we prayed a lot for me to be healed from the abuse and by the grace of God I was able to bf. it was not the magical experience I thought though. I had so many problems and would have switched to ff but he refused bottles. I had mastitis like 5 times, clogged ducts, suspected thrush that was actually these vasospasms where the veins in my nipple were contracting so tight I thought I was gonna die (felt like someone had a pair of pliers on my nipple), undersupply so my baby was losing weight, oversupply from the herbs to correct it that led to the mastitis, blisters and cracks on so bad I wanted to scream, a mole I had to have removed since it painfully kept getting torn half off, constantly was worried about fore and hind milk, etc etc etc. im sure I left some stuff out. I went to the er and dr so much im not sure if I actually saved money bfing or not. oh, and he was allergic to peanuts, eggs, and milk. so no eating any of that for me for a year. now he can do milk and limited eggs. and now I don't want to tandem nurse him and the next one so I hope he self weans or I get the lovely chore of pushing him to do it. so no, no judgment out of me. everyone had me so scared that if I even thought about using a bottle the first 3 months I would ruin my already bad supply that he would not take a bottle at all. with this next one I plan on doing mostly bfing, but also ffing. nothing comes out when I pump (even when I had oversupply) so yes, when the baby is up nursing for 4 hours straight and im exhausted I will be making a bottle. I may even have a certain feed every day that I use a bottle so my LO is used to it and my supply can form around it. don't get me wrong, im thankful I was healed and able to do it, I must be a stronger person for it. I am also thankful that having been through it already I know MY body and what works for me. sometimes I think even the pro-bfers who think they are helping can give you bad advice. everyone's body is different and no advice is a one size fits all and I can think of some that I wish I wouldn't have heard or listened to.

imo moms should not be judged on this whether ff or bf. I have felt it for both strangely enough. I had an aunt who always told me I was not feeding my babies the way God intended and shed many tears about her. I also got weird looks at the store for my baby being in a sling nursing (even though completely covered up). I have enough of Jesus in me to know I live for Him and He has never told me I was a bad mom for what I fed my kids. so I refuse to care what anyone else thinks. my kids are loved and very cared for. its very freeing to not care what other people think anymore.


----------



## allforthegirl

First of all I am sorry that that had to happen to you, and I am glad you have healed from this experience. :hugs:

I know the feeling of the toe curling pain while feeding. But I am prepared for it this time.

I love that you mentioned that you nursed in the sling I really want a sling that I can do that and still continue to get other things done!!

I agree that we need to know that us as mothers aren't wrong for doing what works for us!! As long as the baby is healthy and happy they all should keep their negative opinions to themselves.


----------



## blessedmomma

exactly!!

I feel the same. and don't get me wrong, im thankful I got the opportunity to heal and to nurse my last baby. we went through a lot. 

im prepared for the pain this time too. I think that was part of what made it so hard for me. people who are very pro-bf make it sound like it should come naturally easy. and when it didn't I felt more guilt than I did for ffing! 

its a beautiful thing to cuddle your precious baby and nourish them, no matter how you do that. now I know what to expect though so I feel more aware and educated on both.

I love my sling!!!! I have a ring sling and a mei tai infantino and I love them. not sure how much I could have gotten done without them lol


----------



## tryn4

Blessed-reading your experience just broke my heart. I'm so sorry that happenned to you & god bless you for making it through stronger. What courage to go through that then all the pain. My reasons seem so sissy now lol. God bless you & your family. Truly from the bottom of my heart.


----------



## allforthegirl

blessed- as you said "people who are very pro-bf make it sound like it should come naturally easy. and when it didn't I felt more guilt than I did for ffing! " I was nodding my head. With my first I was so chapped that my nipple almost fell off, but as I was sitting in the hospital (was there 5 days because of my issues with BF) crying that it hurt so bad and all the nurses said to me that it shouldn't hurt, he is latched perfectly. None of them could tell me why it hurt, only that it shouldn't and some even looked at me as if I was a whimp. After the 5th day I went home crying every time I tried to nurse him, for the pain and thinking something was wrong. The very next day I took my bra off and (oh and these were the days that they said that you must keep your nipples dry, that dry was best for your nipples and healing, who ever came up with that must have been a man!) my nipple split almost in half, almost like someone took a razor and tried to slice it off. That was it for me. My nipple was to precious to me. I was so happy afterwards for switching. I honestly felt better for it. The very next day I was happy cause I was actually able to enjoy the baby I had vs fearing him cry cause then I had to feel the pain of it.


----------



## blessedmomma

oh hun, its just part of my journey. much worse has happened to people out there than my story. 

I was just trying to say the grass isn't always greener on the other side, kwim? and I don't judge your choice at all. got nothing but love for ya honey! :hugs: I know that feeling of being grossed out at the thought and getting negative comments when I didn't.

the people who were supposed to help me in bfing really didn't all that much. I was diagnosed with thrush and pumped full of antifungal meds when I didn't have it. and told I wasn't latching him correctly or feeding him enough when he didn't gain weight. even though he was on the boob all day and night. found out later he has a top lip tie and I had to figure out how to latch him differently than they said. 

but obviously I made it through and am willing to try again. oh, and your thought on losing weight after the baby from bfing. didn't happen for me. I usually lose all me baby weight about 5-6 mos post partum. I couldn't cut any calories or exercise or my supply would drop dramatically. so here I sit pregnant again without losing the weight in between. :haha:


----------



## blessedmomma

oh my goodness a4tg!!!! OUCH!!!!! I had those vasospasms but didn't know what was going on yet and kept getting told to use more lanolin and it would stop hurting after a week or so. I toughed it out and was still in pain months later. I actually told DH one day I didn't know how women could be walking around nursing without bawling their eyes out lol. cuz I did every time and even in between times. I cant count how many blisters I popped on my nipples so I wouldn't get a clogged duct or mastitis again. ugh! if I only knew then what I know now lol. I told DH that too, that I couldn't enjoy him due to the pain.

IM PREPARED THIS TIME!!!


----------



## McHappyPants

I am pregnant with #7 Due March 24, 2014 :)


----------



## allforthegirl

McHappyPants said:


> I am pregnant with #7 Due March 24, 2014 :)

Congrats and welcome!:thumbup:


----------



## blessedmomma

McHappyPants said:


> I am pregnant with #7 Due March 24, 2014 :)

welcome! im pregnant with #7 also :flower: due march 15


----------



## FeistyMom

Congratz to our new members!

Thanks everyone for the encouraging words! dh and I are fine, but sadly as I type this I am on a death vigil for my aunt. each pregnancy someone close to me and/or dh have lost someone close.

About bf'ing - my best advice was my ob who's wife had her first when I was at 6 months. she had her heart set on bf and had a horrible time and he asked me if I planned on bf and if so to line up support ahead of time and to realize 'natural' doesn't mean 'easy'. I was blest with a really good mommy bf group, so while the in hospital help was crap, I immediately had acces to 10-20 other moms to share experiences and professional moderator. my initial thought was to give it a shot, and when I found out how much ff costs I kinda freaked. my first realized she could go 8 hrs without feeding while I was at work and refused a bottle. she went straight to sippy cups at 12 months! needless to say we had multiple night feeds to make up for the day. I got almost no sleep that year. dd2 and ds also bf, but I supplemented when I went back to work. they both have lactose issues, but I think that is genetic (dh does too). I love the variety of options available so that moms can pick what is right for them!

This is one of the reasons I love bnb - all the support and understanding and insight from all these different experiences and viewpoints! love you ladies!


----------



## allforthegirl

blessedmomma said:


> oh my goodness a4tg!!!! OUCH!!!!! I had those vasospasms but didn't know what was going on yet and kept getting told to use more lanolin and it would stop hurting after a week or so. I toughed it out and was still in pain months later. I actually told DH one day I didn't know how women could be walking around nursing without bawling their eyes out lol. cuz I did every time and even in between times. I cant count how many blisters I popped on my nipples so I wouldn't get a clogged duct or mastitis again. ugh! if I only knew then what I know now lol. I told DH that too, that I couldn't enjoy him due to the pain.
> 
> IM PREPARED THIS TIME!!!

Another trick to try if you get chapped sore nipples is a nipple shield. I only used when I was really cracked. 

With my second I tried to nurse him as well (he as aspergers) but he was in the NICU for just over a week for a blocked bowel. So I was pumping and my nipples went soooo purple, it was freaky! My son had issues nursing because he didn't give off the normal signals a baby would when hungry, it was just straight to screaming, and since my nipples weren't very big he had trouble latching, plus he needed that instant gratification of milk, so we would have to fill the shield with my pumped milk just so he knew to keep going. Other wise he would just stop and scream. I did this for almost two months but was tired from having a 18 month old and trying to nurse a very fussy baby that I was getting PPD pretty badly. Then one night the nurse told me that because I couldn't pump more than .5 oz at 12pm that I was producing enough milk and to go onto formula. Well we did so the very next morning only to find out he was worse. He developed infectious colitis and could not tolerate any bovine or soy product and was put on a very expensive formula for just over a month to allow his digestive system to heal then we had to VERY slowly put him on regular formula. I honestly felt horrible for switching him to formula because I truly believe that I continued to BF that that would have never have happened to him.

So after this guy i vowed to make it work. I did so much research I can honestly say I know more than the nurses in the mother baby unit. yes and Jack Newman was one of my constant places to go and reference from. Also the book called Breast Feeding mad Simple, it was my bible so to say.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Chalrhow said:


> wannabubba#4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chalrhow said:
> 
> 
> Hi... Can i join ? This is baby number 6 for me... Scan today im 11weeks 5 days
> 
> hi and congrats on your baby number 6 -what have you got already boys or girls ?
> Are you finding out the gender this time? and do you have a preference at all?
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Hi... Thanks... I have 4 boys and an 9 month old girl... I really wanna try keep this one a surprise... I've found out every other time but i think a surprise would be nice... I don't have a preference... Just hope i can manage to keep it a surprise :)Click to expand...

We plan on keeping it a surprise this time too -with our first three we did not get a choice and then with number 4 were desperate to know to buy everything gender specific and do up the nursery etc; but at the end of the day when the birth day came along I felt regret that we knew and didn't still have that excitement of 'what will we have?' lol -silly I know as I had several exciting months of buying boys clothes and doing up a blue nursery and did not have to worry about girls names haha.

As for the breast feeding or formula feeding decision -totally pro - mum's choice -and what suits some circumstances and feelings or beliefs will not suit others. Whatever choice you make, as long as you are happy with it then baby will be just as loved and just as healthy and tbh do we not bond even before baby is here?? With my first 2 I had to return to work when they were tiny so I only bfed for about 6-8 weeks and the ff after that didn't harm them at all :winkwink: with my later 2 I fed for almost a year, and then 15 months but only because they then refused to take a bottle haha (not so much mums choice but babys demands haha :haha::haha: -not that I minded really)

xxx


----------



## Chalrhow

wannabubba#4 said:


> Chalrhow said:
> 
> 
> Hi... Thanks... I have 4 boys and an 9 month old girl... I really wanna try keep this one a surprise... I've found out every other time but i think a surprise would be nice... I don't have a preference... Just hope i can manage to keep it a surprise :)
> 
> We plan on keeping it a surprise this time too -with our first three we did not get a choice and then with number 4 were desperate to know to buy everything gender specific and do up the nursery etc; but at the end of the day when the birth day came along I felt regret that we knew and didn't still have that excitement of 'what will we have?' lol -silly I know as I had several exciting months of buying boys clothes and doing up a blue nursery and did not have to worry about girls names haha.
> 
> As for the breast feeding or formula feeding decision -totally pro - mum's choice -and what suits some circumstances and feelings or beliefs will not suit others. Whatever choice you make, as long as you are happy with it then baby will be just as loved and just as healthy and tbh do we not bond even before baby is here?? With my first 2 I had to return to work when they were tiny so I only bfed for about 6-8 weeks and the ff after that didn't harm them at all :winkwink: with my later 2 I fed for almost a year, and then 15 months but only because they then refused to take a bottle haha (not so much mums choice but babys demands haha :haha::haha: -not that I minded really)
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Yeah this is my last baby, so id really like it to be a surprise... Think it will be lovely to find out when he/she is born... My partner said he wants to find out the sex, i don't lol

I would really love to try breastfeed this baby... All of my others where formula fed... But a post i read on another forum has really put me off... It was a post about breastfeeding in public... There was some really nasty comments and people where comparing it to people exposing themselves, not feeding their baby, it was disgusting, it was so negative and i really didn't think that people where so against women breast feeding their babies in public... Dont think i would have the confidence to do it :nope:


----------



## allforthegirl

You are right BF in public can get you some really nasty looks. It is just wrong. It is ok to show a woman's breast on a billboard that is barely covered, but to BF in public is wrong! (I am not saying anything here to offend FF, i love you just the same) Though you can feed a child formula in public and nobody bats an eye at them. Our breast's are there, given to us by mother nature, to feed our children. I don't understand why it is so wrong to therefore to BF where ever we damn well want to. As a child on any other substance of food are feed at a table WHEN they are hungry, why do those that BF have to leave the very place we eat? No one the other hand I feel that those that let their boob hang out in public is wrong. We can do it discreetly, if you put babies head their first before unlatch your bra then no body can see anything. And there should be nothing anyone can say about it!! 

Sorry I could go on and on. Some people disgust me.


----------



## blessedmomma

for myself I am very modest with my body and always made sure I was covered up. that being said, I still got funny looks from people like they "knew what I was doing under that nursing cover". :roll:

I also got comments from people when I was ff though too. I used to make my bottles before I left so people couldn't tell if it was expressed milk or not. then they couldn't see me actually put the formula in. :roll:

you cant please everyone with this one. its just one of those things where you have to decide whats best for you and your baby and tell the rest of the world to kiss it imo. 

a4tg- you have had a lot of struggles!!!! I went into trying to bf with the attitude if it doesn't work out, oh well. but then my baby refused bottles so I had to stick it out lol. im glad I did though. we tried the shields but he wouldn't use them. not sure if it was too 'bottle like' or what but he refused. strong willed little turkey!


----------



## wannabubba#4

There was a law passed in Scotland (don't know about rest of UK) in 2005 making it illegal for persons to stop a baby being fed I public. It doesn't stop some stares but does give bfeeding mums more confidence to do it knowing they shouldn't be challenged (although I know it does still happen sadly)

I must admit with my first I tended to feed at home or at relatives in the bedroom out of the way, but over the years with practice and age my confidence grew, an I fed m number 4 wherever and whenever he wanted and never had any comment about it. As he got bigger I tended to only feed him mornings and bedtime so was at home anyway and when he was little it IS so discreet I could do it walking with him in his sling and no-one knew lol or with a shawl over us and again no-one saw anything

xxx


----------



## Mrsglamiam

Good evening ladies

I went to my first doctor appointment today. I can now stop changing my pregnancy ticker dates lol. My little one measured at 6wks + 5 days which makes my due date March 28, like I thought. I heard the heartbeat and saw it beating as well. Seeing this helped make the pregnancy more real for me. I will be one month shy of 35yrs old when I have the little one. The doctor gave me all this info about what could go wrong because of my age. I did not care for that part. I say let me enjoy my pregnancy, and if there is a problem then we address it. I have begun having headaches and excess saliva. I'm moody, sleepy and want to snack all the time. I hope most of these symptoms cease soon.


----------



## tryn4

Comgrats to all new members! Welcome...

Mrsglam, I am 35 next month so I will be a strong 35 yrs when this one comes along, I'm not worried! :) At least I dont want to be...lol

Hearing about the disgusting things ppl say to women bf'ing in public makes me glad I do not...because I literally would end up in prison. Who gives another person the right to judge (even though it kinda grosses me out personally) I would be absolutly livid about anyone saying those things to a perfectly natural occurance. OMG no wayyy I'm getting red faced just thinking about how mad I would get if I even heard those things said to a nursing mum :saywhat:] (*,) Crazy mum time!!!!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Mrsglamiam: Congrats on the scan! :) I'll be nearly 43 when I deliver and my doctor really didn't use any scare tactics at all, thank goodness. hehe


----------



## Mrsglamiam

Thank you... I will not allow anyone to cause me any worries during this pregnancy. This will be my last and I want to enjoy to the fullest. 

I tried bf with all my children. I did not get pass two months of bf with either of them. I was young, on the go, and impatient with the first two. The last two I had my mil in my husband and I ears saying negative stuff about my bf'ing when in fact she also bf my husband. She would tell me she did not think the baby was getting enough. This caused my husband to question me at times. After feeling no support I just gave up. I plan to stick to it this time for at least one year. If I hear any negative comments I am going to just excuse that person out of my space.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I had extreme negativity when trying to BF all 3 of my girls. I only ended up doing it for about 3 weeks with each of them. I was also young with no support so I'm DEFINITELY going to give it a try this time with hopefully better results as I'm 1000 miles away from family.


----------



## blessedmomma

yay for the great scan mrsglamiam!!!! 

I cant say I care about the age thing either. im 35 and will be 36 when this one gets here. we could have many more if the Lord allows though so I guess I will trust He knows what He is doing health wise. 

I told DH this is the first one I will be considered 'advanced maternal age' in the medical community so every time I tell him how much more tired I am he jokes that its my advanced maternal age lol.


----------



## allforthegirl

I too will less than a month away from 35 when this baby is born. There maybe lots of others things that my Dr worries about but being close to 35 is NOT one of them. And neither am I ;)


----------



## Mrsglamiam

Are/did you buy a pregnancy book for dh? If so, any suggestions? 

Even though this will be our 5th (dh and I 3rd pregnancy) I want to buy him a book to better understand me during the pregnancy.


----------



## allforthegirl

I did last time and he didn't read it. It was called "so your going to be a father!" It was more of a funny one. The parts that he did read he was laughing all the way through.


----------



## blessedmomma

I saw one on amazon called "so your boys can swim" that looked pretty funny but I didn't buy it so cant say how good it was. if its not the bible or about sports im not sure my DH would read it


----------



## tryn4

I send my hubby links to "what to expect when expecting, dad edition" since its his first but to be honest he has been sooooooooo good to me, he's very supportive n calm n loving. He is amazing with my other kids I can only imagine how sweet he will b with this one.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

:) My hubby is super calm too. . .I'm in awe of his patience. I can't wait for him to be a daddy! He's already a great step dad but we don't have the girls all that much anymore. For the first 4 years we were together we had them every other week though so they have a great bond.


----------



## wannabubba#4

congrats mrsglam on your perfect scan xxx

I am 40 and my doctor and the midwifes I have met so far have not even blinked an eye at my age :D 

At 36 (37 when I delivered) with my last baby, I asked about being an older preggo person and they laughed and said they would not consider me older until I was 40 at least XXX


----------



## allforthegirl

Ok so ladies I need to know if the back ache starts earlier and earlier with each pg? I have noticed the last few days the more I do the more my back bothers me like I am 8-9 months.... not looking forward to this LOL


----------



## FeistyMom

My joints hurt already, and I noticed that my back gets stiff faster. My 6 yr old wants me to carry her SOOOO much. That is not helping my back.

Congratz on the wonderful scan!!

I am 35 currently, and will be a couple months short of 36. My doctor basically said there is really no difference from his perspective, but that if I wanted he could diagnose me with 'advanced maternal age' so insurance will pay for more scans and screening. I said GO FOR IT! I love scans. However now I'm like, dang, I'm permanently 'old' in my medical charts :)


----------



## wannabubba#4

FeistyMom said:


> My joints hurt already, and I noticed that my back gets stiff faster. My 6 yr old wants me to carry her SOOOO much. That is not helping my back.
> 
> Congratz on the wonderful scan!!
> 
> I am 35 currently, and will be a couple months short of 36. My doctor basically said there is really no difference from his perspective, but that if I wanted he could diagnose me with 'advanced maternal age' so insurance will pay for more scans and screening. I said GO FOR IT! I love scans. However now I'm like, dang, I'm permanently 'old' in my medical charts :)

lol :haha: I am hoping that being older may have some fringe benefits too lmao.

A4tg - I don't suffer from backache generally but my SPD ws definitely prominent earlier in each pregnancy, about month 8/9 second baby, month 7/8 third baby and 13/14 weeks fourth baby. Hope you are feeling okay. I found a wheat bag for the microwave helped ease the pain a lot xx


----------



## tryn4

Had my nt scan this morning, things went well! I saw a nasal bone, the baby sucking thumb, & the fluid thickness was only 1.2 mmso probably real low risk. I want to upload a pic but be prepared....junior looks (i swear) like a martian. They caught a full on facial and its a lil scary but I luv my lil alien!


----------



## wannabubba#4

tryn4 said:


> Had my nt scan this morning, things went well! I saw a nasal bone, the baby sucking thumb, & the fluid thickness was only 1.2 mmso probably real low risk. I want to upload a pic but be prepared....junior looks (i swear) like a martian. They caught a full on facial and its a lil scary but I luv my lil alien!

brill -post a pic so we can see please how exciting !! times are moving on yay!!:cloud9:


----------



## Chalrhow

wannabubba#4 said:


> lol :haha: I am hoping that being older may have some fringe benefits too lmao.
> 
> A4tg - I don't suffer from backache generally but my SPD ws definitely prominent earlier in each pregnancy, about month 8/9 second baby, month 7/8 third baby and 13/14 weeks fourth baby. Hope you are feeling okay. I found  a wheat bag for the microwave helped ease the pain a lot xx

I just wrote a thread tonight about having SPD at 12 weeks... Im in agony and can hardly move... Ive had it the last 3 pregnancies and it started earlier each time, but never thought it would start so soon !!


----------



## tryn4

lol! here he or she is!!!
 



Attached Files:







bb.jpg
File size: 6.3 KB
Views: 9









bb2.jpg
File size: 5.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## tryn4

pretty bad pics, the second one he/she was sucking thumb and is face down. Really hard to see it though!


----------



## crysshae

Lovely! So glad your scan went well.


----------



## FeistyMom

tryn - awesome scan!!! Baby looks great :)

Our first 3d image of dd1 I swear she looked like skeletor from he-man. Totally freaked out my baby brother :D

SPD is the extreme pelvic pain, right? It was something I hadn't heard of until I started hanging out on bnb towards the end of my 3rd pregnancy. I had very minor issues at the end of #1, started about month 8 with #2, and with #3 pretty much the 3rd trimester. I'm very nervous that it'll be even sooner. I was at a horrible point where sitting at work was excruciating on my tailbone unless I used a medicine ball, but if I did I could barely stand up and took several minutes to be able to walk because pelvis and hips would hurt so much. Or I could sit in my normal chair in agony. It was NOT fun. I basically switched between the two based on whether I'd be sitting for over 30 minutes or not.


----------



## blessedmomma

feisty and wannabubba- I love it!!!!! I will take the label too if it means I get the fringe benefits as well! <3 I would like to find out about the materniT21, harmony, and verifi. I actually just want it for knowing the gender by 10-12 wks from them :blush: but hey I can live without it I guess :lol:

tryn- what a beautiful lil alien :cloud9:

so sorry you ladies have the spd! I haven't ever had it, but I hear its soooo extremely painful. my hips hurt somewhat at the end, but I know its nothing like I have heard spd described :(


----------



## tryn4

yup, this was one freaky scan pic...lol...aww my wee martian :) thanks ladies!

I dont think I have ever experienced spd...thank god!

Oh btw I well wanted to rant. As some of you may remember I had a looney tunes experience with an u/s, was really upset and wanted to go back to my original doc where I was way more comfortable. So they took me back (yay) but I had to keep this appt today because it was too short notice to get me into the other place for the time sensitive nt scan & bloodwork etc. So I completly forgot to tell you this "new doc" examines me after the u/s and he finishes and I realize he didnt bring out the machine & listen to the heartbeat. I was so excited thinking my hubby would hear his 1st baby's hb & nothing. Well I was glad cuz it made me so mad I just stomped out to secretary and was like uh yea, I'm having the baby at my old hospital and I need copies. She popped attitude with me, and seemed offended and refused me copies and said get my old dr to send a release. ( I happen to work in medical records, and technically I could have made a stink) but hubby doesnt like embarrassment so I just said fine. I immediately called my original doc and she faxed me a release to my work & I'm gonna fax it to them next week when I know my bloods will be back. After that I should be ok back in my cushy comfort zone. whew rant over!


----------



## allforthegirl

Tryn my pic of baby too looked like skeletor from He-man. I was like "Whaaaa? That's the pic you give me?" I know that we had so many other views of baby than that one!

So I was just as BabyRUs and got myself a brand new convertible crib for only $180 just cause it had a scratch on it. :yipee: Oh AND I got a really great car seat on sale too, and it had the same base as my other one (which I don't have anymore) so will be able to put baby in both vehicles :wohoo: I feel like a great money saver at the moment!!


----------



## blessedmomma

tryn- im glad you are outta there!!!!

a4tg- great money savings! way to go mama


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Great scan TRYN! :) 

I'm 42 and my doc doesn't seem to be giving me ANY benefits for being this old. DANG it!! LOL! I don't get a 12 week scan and she's not ordering the materni21 until my next appointment at 15 weeks. What the heck? LOL! :) I'd just like more scans and my bloods done sooner! 

My low back pain has been kicking in already as well and I can't imagine how I'll feel at 30+ weeks.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Whitesoxfan41 said:


> Great scan TRYN! :)
> 
> I'm 42 and my doc doesn't seem to be giving me ANY benefits for being this old. DANG it!! LOL! I don't get a 12 week scan and she's not ordering the materni21 until my next appointment at 15 weeks. What the heck? LOL! :) I'd just like more scans and my bloods done sooner!
> 
> My low back pain has been kicking in already as well and I can't imagine how I'll feel at 30+ weeks.

I have my booking in appointment today, so will see if there are going to be any fringe benefits too lmao - I seriously doubt it although it would be nice to get extra scans or something haha; but as I want to home birth I cant be classed as high risk so that is probably better if they don't make too much fuss about my age lol

Tryn - your scan is gorgeous

A4tg cant believe you are buying stuff already, things are really feeling real now ppl in the group are buying baby things :happydance::happydance: and yay for great savings lol


----------



## Chalrhow

Ive bought this baby's car seat... Its a birth to 4 yrs... Maxi cosi Milofix... I can use it for my 9 month old until baby comes... Will get more use from it... Ive also bought him/her a mamas & papas bouncer as it was in the sale... Dont plan to buy much more other than some clothes as i still have everything from my last pregnancy.

I had my midwife appointment yesterday, i have my booking in appointment on sunday and my booking scan on monday, Im also back at midwife in 4 weeks and have been told i will been seeing my consultant before that next appointment... The start of many appointments... I will get extra scans because of 3 c/sections... Really hoping i pass my GTT this time but doubt it as they have changed the criteria ive heard.


----------



## tryn4

I love all u ladies for saying my scan is gorgeous! All true mummy we can see the beauty in shadows..I can't wait to start buying. The wait is killing me but I never start before 5-6 so mid Oct watch out retailers I'm coming to GET YA!


----------



## allforthegirl

yes it may be a bit early, but you can never be too early when a sale is involved LOL i showed my mother the bedding we picked out for a girl and she got all excited and said that she would buy it for us if it was a girl, then went right into but it will be a boy. I think it is just a way for her to protect herself since I have already have 4, not too many people have faith that it will be a girl.


----------



## wannabubba#4

well no extra privileges or fringe benefits for me lmao -they don't class 40 old; has to be older than 40 so I have sneaked in just in time haha

Told her of my vanishing symptoms and she says it happens sometimes and shrugged; oh well! scan date officially 27th Aug as I thought, so just over 2weeks to find out if we are okay

xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

wannabubba- sorry no fringies! but hey, its a good thing they don't look at you like that. and yay for your scan coming up ;)

I would love to buy some stuff. our last 4 have been boys though so if its a boy we really don't need anything. we always buy their own special blanket, first picture outfit, and baby book, but besides that we still have all the equipment we need. its just in our storage room waiting lol. if its a girl we would def need some clothes, but I wont go nuts. im ok with putting some boy stuff on while we are home. of course she would be decked out in girly when we are out somewhere. DH differs on this though. he says if its a girl she needs a whole new wardrobe of her own :lol: I guess its not too unreasonable since all we need is clothes. some of our boy clothes has been passed down the last 6 yrs so we have gotten of really easy. 

I did already buy a new nursing pillow and maternity clothes. I gave away my old clothes when one of my friends dd became pregnant and they were young so I thought it would help out. I also gave them some gender neutral baby clothes since most of mine were straight up boys clothes and they were having a girl. I was borrowing a nursing pillow too so I knew if we got pg again I would need one. came across a really good one at the thrift store along with some very cute maternity clothes so DH stocked me up. I think it was $4 yay! anyone else wearing maternity clothes yet?? I usually just borrow DH's shirts in the beginning but I thought who cares, I want to wear girly shirts so I already started wearing some of them :)


----------



## wannabubba#4

I have bought a few maternity tops, a couple of pair of jeans and have worn most of them already ( the jeans are so comfy lol, why squeeze into something too small lol?) A couple of the tops are not going to last too long though, I bought my pre preg size but they are neat on me already; and not just at the bump grrr around the shoulder and the sleeves too haha - I am going to be HUGE again, no getting away from it I think xxx


----------



## tryn4

I never have bought maternity clothes. This is actually a good thing about being plus sized. All my clothes pretty much will fit until maybe closer to the end. I also have lost 12 lbs, so Im definately still wearing regular. I tend to only get belly during pregnancy, and wear everything with stretch as I am allergic to uncomfortable stiff attire. Maybe I have an issue with the button on my jeans after 7 months but thats about it! I remember though with my first I was having him in dec (another winter baby) and about 2 weeks before I had him I bought these enormous pair of sweat pants which I literally lived in before and after I had him. They were so comfy, but I must have looked like an absolute whale in these massive things lol...then again it was the 90's lol. I will try to refrain from doing anything like that this time! Thank goodness leggings came back into style...yessssssss


----------



## blessedmomma

:rofl:

tryn- you crack me up!!!!!!

I love loose and stretchy clothes too. I like the maternity tops to give me some kind of shape. EVERYTHING on me gets bigger when im pregnant. my arms, legs, feet, hands, everything. even my face gets bigger :( I wish I was just belly.


----------



## tryn4

Awww yea not me, I'm a reverse fatty lol my face gets thinner. But I like fitted clothes too, I don't wear big n baggy (since the 90s) but I figure if it will stretch with my belly well then good. Honestly I don't even know if they make plus sz maternity rotfl! The bigger BIGGER store! I'm gonna open one. All stretch all day!


----------



## allforthegirl

:rofl: your awesome!


----------



## wannabubba#4

blessed - I get HUGE all over too -huge fat knees were a big shock -I mean knees lmao??? what have they got to do with growing uterus or baby haha and I found that by 3 months last time I could not get my regular jeans (denims /pants) up past my fat thighs (never mind around hips lol)

Just as well, I know the weight comes off easily enough again (did take me a full 9months last time though) that I try not to worry too much. Eating healthily for my little 'prune' (yay prune now) is much more important that watching my calories 

xxx


----------



## Masonsbaby

Lol U girls R funny :) 
I am gonna go for a scan early next week as I had a bit of a fall and hurt my tailbone(was fractured during my 1st labour) & I just wanna check all is fine


----------



## wannabubba#4

Oh Ouch!!Masonsbaby -that sounds painful -hope all is okay xx


----------



## tryn4

Hope everything goes well mason & your not in too much pain
Wanna-fat knees! Scientific fact apparently your knees lacked the girth to bear the weight of your unborn child therefore my miracle of nature your body wrapped extra support in the knee region. You see how glorious the human body is!


----------



## allforthegirl

Wow you learn things new everyday! :thumbup:

Yeah to prune week!! I have been calling mine a peach. Liked that little nick name.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I hope all is okay Masonsbaby! Tailbone pain is not fun. I used to work for a chiropractor and we did a lot of muscle stim and therapies on people with tailbone fractures and bruises. OUCH!!

When I told my hubby that the baby was a peach this week he said "WOW, that's pretty big!" haha. ;)


----------



## wannabubba#4

like that theory for fat knees tryn lol

I cant wait to have my peach in there - so much prettier than a prune (all wrinkly lmao )


----------



## blessedmomma

I like the fat knee theory too! I guess that would explain my cankles as well :blush:


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I definitely have cankles! :)


----------



## allforthegirl

I so far have noticed small swelling in my hands and feet. Not anything that anyone would notice, but I can. They just look different to me.


----------



## Leelou77

Hi everyone, we are expecting our surprise baby no.4! It is still early days last scan showed about 5 weeks, got another scan week Tuesday where we should hopefully see little ones heartbeat :) we already have 3 boys 12, 10 & 8, so been a while lol, and kind of hoping for a pink one this time but just as long as it is healthy I'm happy :)


----------



## allforthegirl

Welcome :hi: and Congrats!!


----------



## blessedmomma

welcome leelou! :)

I don't really gain any weight til about 6 months. my tummy gets bigger the whole time, but somehow I actually don't go up in pounds. but once 6 months hits its on and I blow up everywhere :lol:


----------



## tryn4

My belly is really sticking out today. My husband passed by me today and touched it and was like whoa! I caught a side glimpse & I was like oooooh boy. I know I'm in trouble. I bought a chocolate milkshake, hated it gave it to my daughter. Fries n gravy, hated it gave it to my daughter. Now I just really want a steak. So guess who's putting on weight? My daughter lmao. Its like I'm having eyeball cravings. Whatever I see I want til I taste it then I don't want it at all. Madness!


----------



## blessedmomma

lol tryn- im having similar issues but a little different. I think of something or see something and have to have it. then after I eat way too much of it the thought of eating it again gags me. :lol:


----------



## allforthegirl

I too have been having the same issues. Then there are thing I force myself to eat and taste amazing bio frustrating.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Leelou77 said:


> Hi everyone, we are expecting our surprise baby no.4! It is still early days last scan showed about 5 weeks, got another scan week Tuesday where we should hopefully see little ones heartbeat :) we already have 3 boys 12, 10 & 8, so been a while lol, and kind of hoping for a pink one this time but just as long as it is healthy I'm happy :)

hi congrats and welcome :flower::flower: hope you are keeping well, and that first tri ailments are too troublesome for you xxx

Morning everyone, hope everyone is having a good weekend. I am working the next 2 night shifts and it is getting ahrder and harder to hide my bump under my uniform lol - I think people are too polite to mention though, in case I am just fat haha. Dread going in and getting told room 'whatever' has X (something infectious) so no pregnant people and then having to come clean in that manner. It has happened recently to two other girls and it was such a shame for them. 

xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

just found out my ob offers the verifi prenatal test and my insurance covers it 100% yay!!!! so I could be finding out the gender within a couple weeks :happydance:


----------



## allforthegirl

Me too LOL but from the good old fashion way LOL


----------



## blessedmomma

im so excited to find out by 11-12 wks. it seems so crazy to know this early!!! it will be nice to have the ultrasound and see the baby as well, but I would love to buy a couple things for the baby that are gender specific. :cloud9:


----------



## wannabubba#4

ooh exciting for you both! I am trying not to look at little baby clothes just now, as I never see anything gender neutral I want to buy and always see cute little boys outfits or wee dresses haha and I am determined to sty team yellow. 
Cant wait JUST to see or hear a heart beat if I am honest, my lack of symptoms (although am more tired than normal I think) is worrying me a bit still. 

Lol,was at work last night and found out another girl is 17weeks pregnant, due in Jan, so that is 2 due on December and one in January and I swear I am bigger than them all -my tunic must hide more than I ever thought possible lol, cos still no-one has noticed haha- and I have been changing out of my outdoor clothes in the toilet or only when the changing rooms are empty. Heard the door open this morning and I quickly threw my coat on haha -must have looked a bit silly, coat on ready to go and still packing my bag with no shoes on yet haha

xxx


----------



## tryn4

My belly is unhideable at this stage. Yes I kno unhideable is not a word. Off topic I have a rant I wanted to share specifically with you ladies. Perhaps some of you may disagree. I am getting seriously annoyed when ppl post absurd lists of food you so called cannot eat during pregnancy. Is it just me or has common sense gone awol for some? Isn't it common sense to avoid Listeria/bacteria when pregnant or otherwise? Hello who the hell wants that crap in our body anyway. Doesn't it make sense to avoid raw fish or rare meats. But like telling ppl soft serve icecream is a no no is looney to me. No matter what your preference n choices are I just hate when ppl put undue fear on a first time mum with info they themselves are not sure its accurate? Ok I'm done my rant lol..


----------



## wannabubba#4

tryn4 said:


> My belly is unhideable at this stage. Yes I kno unhideable is not a word. Off topic I have a rant I wanted to share specifically with you ladies. Perhaps some of you may disagree. I am getting seriously annoyed when ppl post absurd lists of food you so called cannot eat during pregnancy. Is it just me or has common sense gone awol for some? Isn't it common sense to avoid Listeria/bacteria when pregnant or otherwise? Hello who the hell wants that crap in our body anyway. Doesn't it make sense to avoid raw fish or rare meats. But like telling ppl soft serve icecream is a no no is looney to me. No matter what your preference n choices are I just hate when ppl put undue fear on a first time mum with info they themselves are not sure its accurate? Ok I'm done my rant lol..

lol - yep, even my midwife told me no soft icecream - I just smiled lol :haha: And went on about storing food safely in the fridge haha -yeah cos usually I just mix my raw and cooked meats and hope for the best lmao :haha::haha: ... But tbh there are SO many ppl put there with no common sense so the rest of us get caught up in the ' info for idiots ' culture which is about just now. Like sign posted on spiky railings near my house (which are round an industrial works and is obviously to prevent intruders) , ''do not climb on, risk of being impaled''. Or on carry out coffee cups - ''HOT Risk of burning'' I am sure you know exactly the kind of thing I mean haha :haha::haha: 

xxx


----------



## allforthegirl

Tryn I agree!! You know I will be the person that gets all the nasty looks from the first/second time moms cause I eat half of the stuff they say no to. Well ok this pg I can't eat much in the way of meats at all, but I have in the past eaten I have eaten lunch meat, hot dogs, soft ice cream, bloody steak, soft cheeses with out asking if it is pasteurized and gosh knows what else that is a no no on that list :rofl: Sorry if this angers anyone but there is a lot more things to worry about then to obsess about food you eat. Honestly there are so many scare tactics already about sids, but they have to scare you about tons of other things. Anyways I do understand the concept to the why's these foods are potentially harmful, I am just going to use common sense is all. 

Wannabubba I think it is just that so many parents out there did too much for their children so they don't know how to think for themselves. It is sad that our culture has come to this. I am a huge advocate for children thinking for themselves, because they need to learn coping skills in the real world. My previous DH's mother and sister even admitted they did everything for him, he seriously had huge coping problems. One of the many reasons that he went to alcohol. I am a mother who teaches my children to do it for themselves and rarely will do it for them. May sound mean but I will let them struggle, because in the end I see how accomplished they feel for succeeding.


----------



## crysshae

It's not mean at all. It's actually doing what's best for your child....and society in the long run. It's important to teach your children independence, responsibility, how to take care of themselves, as well as how to take responsibility and understand the consequences for their actions. 

I begin teaching my children independence as soon as it can be taught. Of course, I'm the mom who doesn't have my child hanging on my leg not wanting to leave me on their first day of kindergarten, and it breaks my heart that leaving me doesn't bother them one bit, but it also makes me feel good to know that they aren't scared of doing things without me and that I taught them well.


----------



## wannabubba#4

crysshae said:


> It's not mean at all. It's actually doing what's best for your child....and society in the long run. It's important to teach your children independence, responsibility, how to take care of themselves, as well as how to take responsibility and understand the consequences for their actions.
> 
> I begin teaching my children independence as soon as it can be taught. Of course, I'm the mom who doesn't have my child hanging on my leg not wanting to leave me on their first day of kindergarten, and it breaks my heart that leaving me doesn't bother them one bit, but it also makes me feel good to know that they aren't scared of doing things without me and that I taught them well.

Crystal how are things with you? Have you tested? Are you going to? What are your cycle lengths normally like (is it time to get excited yet?? :winkwink:)

Best of luck, thinking of you :hugs: xx


----------



## crysshae

Thanks, Donna. I've tested every day lol. :blush: Absolutely nothing to get excited about. My cycles are usually 26-28 days. If this chart is right, with early O, AF would be due today at the latest. If AF doesn't come today, I'm pretty sure FF was wrong about O.


----------



## Chalrhow

Ive never really suffered with morning sickness with any of my pregnancies expect maybe for a few weeks with my 2nd in 2006... But tonight smells are making me ill... I had soup cooking in the kitchen and now have all my windows open and yankee candles burning everywhere to try take the smell away and stop feeling so sick :sick:


----------



## blessedmomma

i agree with the silliness! I think everyone has gotten so sue happy they have to put signs for everything just to cover their butts. its ridiculous! 

crysshae- I hope you get a bfp this month!!!

chalrhow- I am still very sick and smells can literally gag me. :sick:


----------



## Kaiecee

Heartburn is killing me and I still throw up on a daily basis which is not helping


----------



## wannabubba#4

Kaiecee - Oh what a shame, still being sick at 22 weeks - hope you get relief from it soon xxx 

Anyone getting movement yet? I know it is early days for some of us lol - I cannot wait to feel him/her move around and let me know that all is okay :happydance::happydance:

Not feeling pregnant is the worst thing ever -I am concealing my bump when I am out due to my fears of baby not being viable or it being a molar pregnancy or missed miscarriage because of my lack of symptoms or worse still my disappearing symptoms and I would love to be embracing my bump just now and showing it off to the world.

My sister tried to reassure me yesterday by saying it is because my body is used to it now lol but all you ladies on here have had multiple pregnancies too so kind of throws that theory out the window :/


----------



## allforthegirl

Well every pg is different. When is your next apt? You should be able to hear baby's heart rate right now, maybe go in to the Dr and ask to hear the beat cause you are worried? Not like you are asking for a scan or anything, just to hear the heart beat!


----------



## wannabubba#4

allforthegirl said:


> Well every pg is different. When is your next apt? You should be able to hear baby's heart rate right now, maybe go in to the Dr and ask to hear the beat cause you are worried? Not like you are asking for a scan or anything, just to hear the heart beat!

They wont even consider looking for heart beat until at least 16 weeks here D'oh!!! And I am scared to try out the Doppler in work in case I cant find it and worries me more - but I AM trying not to worry. Even bought my first baby item today -just a wee sleep suit , vest, hat and scratch mitens set but I reckon I need to feel more positive xxxx


----------



## allforthegirl

Well that just sucks. Man if I had a doppler at work I would want to use it daily LOL. My little one is just so quiet. Not too much hard movement like my boys did. So I too am nervous, but I still have it that everything will be ok.


----------



## crysshae

Can you sneak in and use ultrasound at work? Lol. When I worked in a hospital, I was friends with some of the radiology techs, and they did a scan for me. Can y'all get away with that there?


----------



## wannabubba#4

We have ultrasound technology but for looking at hearts mainly (I work in cardiac ITU)but could probably still get a decent enough pic if I knew how to work the machine lol; but it would be frowned upon - and tbh we are so busy just now, I spent my whole shift on my feet rushing from one job to another just trying to keep on top of things. 
And as for the Doppler, I haven't told anyone at work about being pregnant yet - so I don't want to try using it until I have told everyone (by when I will have been for my scan anyway :) ) In saying that, if we get a quiet shift between now and then , then I may give the Doppler a go lol.

xx


----------



## allforthegirl

GL lets us know how it goes!!


----------



## crysshae

Good luck, Donna!


----------



## blessedmomma

donna- I cant wait to feel baby move either. the first two was around 18 wks. 3rd was like 26 wks cuz his placenta was up front cushioning things. was so worried with him! the last 3 have been very early- like 12-13 wks. im hoping I only have to wait that long this time. all of mine have been drastically different with symptoms. my 6th had me so worried just like you are. I wasn't sick and didn't seem to have any symptoms. alas he was ok. I have also had hyperemesis with one. they really are just all different sometimes! I would be so thankful if I wasn't sick right now lol. hope you get some peace of mind <3


----------



## tryn4

wannabubba-I cannot believe they dont check the hb until 16 weeks!!!! Thats madness! I guess I am very fortunate in hindsight for the medical care I have been given. I'm in such a bad mood today :( just want to get out of this office. No more flutters today so I'm thinking it was gas. In regards to every pregnancy being different, my 1st 4 pregnancy were identical in symptoms. This one as well although the ms is much much lighter than my first. Yes im vomiting here n there & nauseous, but it was horrible moreso in the 1st 2 or 3. I feel like I have more aches & pains this time, but I am significantly older this time so I'm chalking it up to that. Also, I read somewhere (although I dont know if it's true) that stress adds to the severity of ms, and my 1st 4 pregnancies I was under crippling stress, emotionally, physically, financially, and I am not now, so maybe thats why it's not as bad. But other than that my pregnancies were almost cookie cutter.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Tryn4 -you are practically in second tri woop!!! Another milestone I am looking forward to so much lol 

xx


----------



## MamaPeaches

Hi ladies! After a few months of trying after our loss we are finally pregnant again with baby#5! Due April 24th and hoping for another boy! I have three girls and a boy thus far :)


----------



## wannabubba#4

MamaPeaches said:


> Hi ladies! After a few months of trying after our loss we are finally pregnant again with baby#5! Due April 24th and hoping for another boy! I have three girls and a boy thus far :)

congrats -sending you loads of sticky baby dust 

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## crysshae

Congratulations, MamaPeaches! That's wonderful news. I hope I'm right behind you!


----------



## Chalrhow

wannabubba#4 said:


> They wont even consider looking for heart beat until at least 16 weeks here D'oh!!! And I am scared to try out the Doppler in work in case I cant find it and worries me more - but I AM trying not to worry. Even bought my first baby item today -just a wee sleep suit , vest, hat and scratch mitens set but I reckon I need to feel more positive xxxx

When is your scan ? Hope you can put your mind at ease soon ! 



MamaPeaches said:


> Hi ladies! After a few months of trying after our loss we are finally pregnant again with baby#5! Due April 24th and hoping for another boy! I have three girls and a boy thus far :)

Congratulations :dust:


Has anyone not told close family members they are pregnant yet ? The reason im asking is OH still hasn't told his mother... His mother is very controlling and interfering, she has said countless times we shouldn't have anymore and we know she wont like the fact we are having number 6... Its making me pretty sad and stressed what her reaction will be... Also means i cant tell any of my family as we know if she isn't the first to find out she will start a riot... Hate feeling this way, we are both adults... Our children are well looked after, we don't ask for any help from anyone... Why do people feel the need to try dictate how others live their lives :shrug:


----------



## allforthegirl

Chalrhow said:


> Has anyone not told close family members they are pregnant yet ? The reason im asking is OH still hasn't told his mother... His mother is very controlling and interfering, she has said countless times we shouldn't have anymore and we know she wont like the fact we are having number 6... Its making me pretty sad and stressed what her reaction will be... Also means i cant tell any of my family as we know if she isn't the first to find out she will start a riot... Hate feeling this way, we are both adults... Our children are well looked after, we don't ask for any help from anyone... Why do people feel the need to try dictate how others live their lives :shrug:

My mother had said to me numerous times that we can't afford another, or you don't need to have anyone. She is a very opinionated person and drives me. I wrote out a long letter telling her everything thing i needed to tell her in the best manner possible. She called as soon as I was done LOL, and just old her, I was pleasantly surprised she didn't say anything negative about it. Maybe you will be surprised too. Wish you all the best.


----------



## allforthegirl

MamaPeaches said:


> Hi ladies! After a few months of trying after our loss we are finally pregnant again with baby#5! Due April 24th and hoping for another boy! I have three girls and a boy thus far :)

Wow yay!! Congrats!! Stick baby stick!! I am so excited for you!!:happydance:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Chalrhow said:


> When is your scan ? Hope you can put your mind at ease soon !

Scan date is 27th Aug, so not too long now I suppose xx



Chalrhow said:


> Has anyone not told close family members they are pregnant yet ? The reason im asking is OH still hasn't told his mother... His mother is very controlling and interfering, she has said countless times we shouldn't have anymore and we know she wont like the fact we are having number 6... Its making me pretty sad and stressed what her reaction will be... Also means i cant tell any of my family as we know if she isn't the first to find out she will start a riot... Hate feeling this way, we are both adults... Our children are well looked after, we don't ask for any help from anyone... Why do people feel the need to try dictate how others live their lives :shrug:

I HAVE told all family and it is such a weight off; I expected not so good responses from people and I was making myself ill about telling them. Planned not to say anything until at least 8weeks but ended up telling at 5weeks as the stress was driving me mad and I needed to get over it for my sanity. Turns out, all was well... even got some lovely positive responses and only1 sarcastic remark lol

xxx I would tell them soon, get it out there and over with xx:hugs:


----------



## allforthegirl

wannabubba#4 said:


> Scan date is 27th Aug, so not too long now I suppose xx


Mine is too!! :wohoo:


----------



## wannabubba#4

allforthegirl said:


> wannabubba#4 said:
> 
> 
> Scan date is 27th Aug, so not too long now I suppose xx
> 
> 
> Mine is too!! :wohoo:Click to expand...

How exciting - I get to see bubs for first time; and you get to see whether girl or boy :happydance::happydance::happydance:

That is good news, remember to post a pic xxx


----------



## allforthegirl

wannabubba#4 said:


> allforthegirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabubba#4 said:
> 
> 
> Scan date is 27th Aug, so not too long now I suppose xx
> 
> 
> Mine is too!! :wohoo:Click to expand...
> 
> How exciting - I get to see bubs for first time; and you get to see whether girl or boy :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> That is good news, remember to post a pic xxxClick to expand...

Well I sure hope I get to. There is a thread on here that someone was told a girl at 17 weeks only to find out 4 weeks later it was a boy. I am terrified of this!! I have heard that gender should be a sure thing by, give or take, 16 weeks. Every pg woman's worst nightmare!!

Of course I will post a pic. You kidding you ladies on B&B will be one of the first to know, and see a pic LOL


----------



## allforthegirl

wannabubba did you end up listening to bubs heart beat yet?


----------



## blessedmomma

yay for upcoming scans!!!!!! cant wait to see some pics and hear the news :cloud9:

charlhow- we always get at least one person who says something rude. we always have people who think they have the right to say how many kids we should have or when. hopefully when you tell her it wont be as bad as you think. :)


----------



## wannabubba#4

allforthegirl said:


> wannabubba did you end up listening to bubs heart beat yet?




allforthegirl said:


> wannabubba#4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> allforthegirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabubba#4 said:
> 
> 
> Scan date is 27th Aug, so not too long now I suppose xx
> 
> 
> Mine is too!! :wohoo:Click to expand...
> 
> How exciting - I get to see bubs for first time; and you get to see whether girl or boy :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> That is good news, remember to post a pic xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Well I sure hope I get to. There is a thread on here that someone was told a girl at 17 weeks only to find out 4 weeks later it was a boy. I am terrified of this!! I have heard that gender should be a sure thing by, give or take, 16 weeks. Every pg woman's worst nightmare!!
> 
> Of course I will post a pic. You kidding you ladies on B&B will be one of the first to know, and see a pic LOLClick to expand...

Wouldn't that be awful -getting told the wrong gender?? OMG- That is why a lot of hospitals in UK wont tell the sex, even if you ask. 

And no haven't been at work since, back Saturday night so hoping for anice quiet shift lol -so I can sneak off with a Doppler for 20mins haha
xx


----------



## allforthegirl

OMG I am noticing any underwear or pants that sit at the hip line seems to put pressure on my tummy and is a bit uncomfortable.


----------



## my1stbump

Hi... I'm here again about 5week pregnant after a loss in 2011. Taken a long time to finally pluck up the courage to try again and I couldn't be happier!!

Congrats to all new mummies to be x


----------



## allforthegirl

Congrats!!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Congratulations!!


----------



## tryn4

Congrats!

Thought I would show u ladies how I look...took these pics today in my work bathroom. To me my bump looks just massive, but bear in mind I had quite a gut on me to begin with lol...
 



Attached Files:







moi.jpg
File size: 4.8 KB
Views: 22









preg.jpg
File size: 3.3 KB
Views: 25


----------



## allforthegirl

Tryn I think you look great!! There are some ladies who post their bump and are bigger than you at this stage. ;)


----------



## tryn4

LOL! well when I get a lil sad about it I think snap out of it, you had a hell of a gut before....I just assumed the baby would have plenty room to grow with all that space in there but according to hubby he or she is adding on rooms/floors to the mansion!


----------



## wannabubba#4

tryn4 said:


> LOL! well when I get a lil sad about it I think snap out of it, you had a hell of a gut before....I just assumed the baby would have plenty room to grow with all that space in there but according to hubby he or she is adding on rooms/floors to the mansion!

Don't be sad about your bump -embrace it ,love it, it's your baby lol
I have a huge tummy and I know baby is only the size of a prune haha :haha::haha: but I don't care -it is my baby bloat /bulge / fat or whatever you want to call it but to me it is my gorgeous bump xxx

congrats and welcome to my1stbump xx


----------



## tryn4

I just realized my ass matches my baby bump :rofl:


----------



## allforthegirl

LOL about the ass, cause I just put on a pair of my sleep shorts after a bath and my ass must have grown cause they don't even cover it. So what ever little I have gained is all going there! :rofl:


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

You look great! You're not huge at all! My bump is MASSIVE! LOL


----------



## tryn4

Oh my ass has always been real big n round. I think its hilarious though I have a round bump back n front lol. Off topic, does anybody feel their husbands or oh have no right to be moody or give attitude. I swear my hubby is getting the silent treatment from me today. He mostly treats me soooo sweet but has the occasional grumpiness that irritates the hell outta me! He asked me this morning if I packed lunch for him from the food I cooked last night, and I said no cuz I wasnt sure if there would be enough left, so he said ok. But then I went downstairs, there was enough left so while he was starting the car, I shared out a container of food, wrapped a fork in a napkin, put it in a bag and brought it out to him. Do you know this man looks at me and says...."oh I dont even feel for that now" I wanted to choke him. Then he gave me attitude when we were getting breakfast and when I asked him whats his problem he just ignored me. Ummmm what? psycho preggo lady here. Now I'm really ticked off...am I out of line that I feel like he should treat me like a queen everyday? I have high expectations, I'm damaged goods, I went thru 4 pregnancies alone, I even delivered my first son all alone just the nurses n doc, no family no friends no one. I left the hospital by taxi ALONE. I swear the least little attitude is setting me off now. LOL...past baggage is a hell of a thing!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

This is my husband's first pg and he TOTALLY doesn't get my hormonal moods at all. Heck, I wanted to stab him with a fork when he ate my banana pudding. HAHAHA!


----------



## allforthegirl

Ok so my man rarely EVER fights back, normally I am like come on say something! Well lately anything I say he takes my head off like whoa what did I do to you? I am talking about my feelings here, and how I feel like they are not being met and then all of the sudden he is off on his own tangent. Not until you said something did I realize that maybe he is having sympathy moodiness :rofl: Apparently al lthis pg symptom chit rubs off on them? WTH is that all about? We have to deal with ourselves not our hubby's too. Come on they are baby's themselves when they are cranky or sick. I honestly don't need another one!!


----------



## tryn4

Here! Here!


----------



## blessedmomma

welcome my1st and congrats!!!

tryn- you look precious <3 

hope the Dh's get over the moodiness very soon :)


----------



## tryn4

Yes welcome my1st! Where are my manners! He is trying to be so sweet to me this morning after a day of cold shoulder lol....slight bipolar tendencies.


----------



## Kaiecee

men can be worse then woman sometimes lol


----------



## allforthegirl

My man is giving me grief. Every time we are about to something he seems to have to go to the crapper, or is all of the sudden have something else to do, or even a stomach ache?? Like WTH? I could have strangled the love of my life today.

Oh and to top off my hormones my MIL invited DH out for lunch, that wasn't the part that bothered me. The part that bothered me is the last year every time they came into town, as they live on a farm over an hour away, my MIL would spend the majority of her time, every single time with her cousin, and the cousin was going for lunch with her and him. I don't know why it bothered me, but I guess it is the fact that the cousin HAS to be there!?!?! My MIL bothers me to no end. On a good note someone gave her the what for because the last time they talked she said she will be happy with whatever we get. (we will see, it was a nice gesture, but it doesn't hold up)


----------



## tryn4

Lol! Men jeez!


----------



## ljo1984

I'm on my 4th pregnancy (my first fell asleep at 12 week so will be my 4th first tri with all the lovely fun symptoms lol) but my third child, I'm due 25th april


----------



## allforthegirl

Welcome :wave: & Congrats:dance:........ I also want to say sorry for your loss.


----------



## tryn4

Ditto! Welcome!


----------



## blessedmomma

<3 congrats and welcome ljo1984!! sorry about your first. I lost my first 2 and it was horrible.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Welcome! I've had 3 m/c's as well. Lots of hugs! Congratulations!


----------



## ljo1984

Oh I'll be team yellow too! After making three pinks mmmmmm what will it be! I'd secretly quite like another girl ha ha.


----------



## Chalrhow

ljo1984 said:


> Oh I'll be team yellow too! After making three pinks mmmmmm what will it be! I'd secretly quite like another girl ha ha.

Congrats... I will be trying to stay on team yellow... I have found out the gender in all my other pregnancies, but id really like to keep this a surprise :)


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

HAHA! I have 3 pinks and secretly want a girl but everyone on the planet wants a boy. ;) I think I'm just so used to being a girl mom that it seems easier.


----------



## Chalrhow

Well today we told the MIL :devil:... Her reaction was as i had expected... OH called her this morning to tell her and he got all sorts of abuse over the phone, then she had the cheek to call my phone and question me, as to why i hadn't told her sooner... I told her straight that i hadn't even told my own family and if it was up to me id probably not have told her at all then hung up... Hormones got the better of me, but i was really angry at her giving OH grief then thinking she was going to give me abuse over the phone also... :growlmad: The woman is so controlling its unreal... So she isn't speaking to us now :wohoo::happydance:


----------



## Chalrhow

Whitesoxfan41 said:


> HAHA! I have 3 pinks and secretly want a girl but everyone on the planet wants a boy. ;) I think I'm just so used to being a girl mom that it seems easier.

My first 4 where all boys... When i was pregnant with number 5 EVERYONE kept telling me 'oh you will be wanting a pink one this time', 'You've gotta have a pink one this time'... Honestly all i wanted was a healthy baby... When it came to my 20 week scan i didn't even ask the sex, i was too scared to find out, i didn't want to see anyones disappointed reactions if it was another boy, so i told them that we couldn't find out the sex... I was 100% sure it was another boy, found out at 24wks it was a girl... Think everyone expects me to treat her different or that she is my favourite... But she is treated no different from the rest... I love having a girl, i also love having 4 boys !! I wouldn't change any of them... I already know when it comes to telling everyone about number 6 they will say the same about it being another pink 1... I have no preference and will be trying my hardest to stay on team yellow :)


----------



## wannabubba#4

ljo1984 said:


> I'm on my 4th pregnancy (my first fell asleep at 12 week so will be my 4th first tri with all the lovely fun symptoms lol) but my third child, I'm due 25th april

Hi welcome and congrats xxx :happydance:


----------



## tryn4

I had boy girl boy boy & yes I personally would like a girl but honestly as long as the baby is healthy I will b thrilled. My hubby is team yellow. He has no pref at all. Its just been 14 yrs since I've had a lil girl it would be lovely but whatever comes. I will be sure to tell u guys in early October when I have my next u/s.


----------



## allforthegirl

Well as you can tell I would love to have a pink bundle myself, but like everyone else healthy is what I want the most!! I am still going to send myself pink vibes until we know for sure! :rofl:


----------



## tryn4

I second that! Girls things are soooooo pretty & there is a whole lotta testosterone in my house! My daughter told me if I have another boy she's running away.. :rollseyes: I told her good luck with that....


----------



## allforthegirl

Too funny cause my eldest son said the same thing if we were going to have another boy. "I really don't want another brother cause I have enough of them bugging me" :rofl:


----------



## tryn4

I love how they think we can just order up what they want. I dare my daughter to run away. I wonder if she remembers how bitter cold Canada is in February?


----------



## allforthegirl

LOL not as cold as it is out here, but still not survivable where you are. Kids!


----------



## DeeHobbit

Hi guys, just joining in here. Due April 28th 2014 with our 4th. Other kids are 8, 6 and 3. This will be it for us. Looking forward to getting to know the rest of you with larger families. We're pretty rare these days...


----------



## allforthegirl

Congrats and welcome!!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Hi Dee. .congrats & welcome! :)


----------



## wannabubba#4

Congrats Dee on your pregnancy and welcome to the group xxx

It has been 19 years since I had a girl -would be so nice to buy pink lol - am pretty sure we will have another boy though so trying not to even look at girly things in the shops cos they are so cute

xxx


----------



## allforthegirl

LOL I have been pinning to buy girly stuff even before my first. Girls have way more options for clothing.

So my belly is sore. Baby must be going through a growth spurt or something, but with one of the site I am following said that at this stage we can start to feel our ligaments thickening and this process can be a bit uncomfortable..... no kidding!! I woke up early because it was uncomfortable, had a bath last night and it helped a bit. I hope this doesn't last too long, cause I have to get ready for our trip. We leave in two day YIKES!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Are you driving AFTG? Long trips are so rough on my ankles for some reason. :) I was having some round ligament pain last night I believe, around the bottom of the belly. Feeling flutters a bit more as well. 

Little girl clothes are SO adorable. :)


----------



## wannabubba#4

where are you off to A4tg? Exciting! I feel I need a trip away somewhere lol. we have no plans to go anywhere and it is nice to have something to look forward to

xx


----------



## allforthegirl

Whitesoxfan41 said:


> Are you driving AFTG? Long trips are so rough on my ankles for some reason. :) I was having some round ligament pain last night I believe, around the bottom of the belly. Feeling flutters a bit more as well.
> 
> Little girl clothes are SO adorable. :)

No we are flying, I would drive just to save money but then the issue of sitter for my youngest (which will cost us money some how, we are going while my mother is not at work). Then all the service stuff we would have to do on the van because of the amount of kilometers we would put on it, it would end up being about the same as us flying. 3G's is tons no matter how you look at it! Plus I don't think I would be able to handle the drive.

Oh I was reading (in my many websites I have counting down my pg) and it gave a great visual for how big baby is at 16 weeks, baby at this time is about the size of a pen. I can't believe that is how big baby is now. I have been holding up a pen to my belly wondering how it is in there and I can't feel it yet....


----------



## ricschick

just want to:wave: say hi we currently have 4 children 3 girls 1 boy and have been discussing having a 5th baby, we have just got married 3 months ago and to be hnest didn't expect to be thinking of no 5 but im 30 in a couple of months and I think now would be a better time for 1 more rather than later. what were your thoughts on another baby??:flower:


----------



## allforthegirl

ricschick said:


> just want to:wave: say hi we currently have 4 children 3 girls 1 boy and have been discussing having a 5th baby, we have just got married 3 months ago and to be hnest didn't expect to be thinking of no 5 but im 30 in a couple of months and I think now would be a better time for 1 more rather than later. what were your thoughts on another baby??:flower:

It is honestly a very much a personal preference. For me I had three with my previous hubby, so when DH and I started talking about children we always talked about having two together. We had another boy together. When my previous hubby passed away we stopped thinking about it cause we had all four all the time. But just this last year things started to change. We wanted to give that girl a go. I wanted to do it before I am 35. To me, I didn't want any more after then. I have enough complications I didn't want that too.

So it is all about how you feel about it, and when you wouldn't try anymore. Everyone has a different preference, as there are many on here at different ages. It is not wrong when it is your decision!!

I hope this helps....


----------



## wannabubba#4

Woohoo -Hi Claire :wave::wave:

Go for it hun - I have lol :haha::haha: - Shhhh Nothing on facebook, haven't announced to the world yet!

xxx :hugs:


----------



## wannabubba#4

And as for the age thing - I always said I would be done by age 30; but things never worked out that way for one reason or another. After my third child ( hubbys first) I went to University qualified as a nurse and had to spend the next few years learning my trade before considering another baby; so that is how number 4 had such a gap. Then we always wanted another 2 so they could have a sibling close in age - wanted them back to back but due to my SPD in last pregnancy I could not think of having another so soon -so here we are 3 years later, little one about to go to nursery and is more independent and we decided time for one more.

Good luck xxx


----------



## ricschick

lol OMG Donna congrats!!! m so happy for you!!! don't worry my lips are sealed!!! xxx


----------



## ricschick

I think when I come to the last pill in my pack I wont take them anymore and let nature take its course!! shhhh don't tell anyone:happydance:


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Good luck! Congratulations on your marriage as well. :) I've been with my hubby for 6 years and we just started trying for this baby a bit over a year ago. I wasn't ready and didn't think I wanted anymore. SOOO here I am at 42 having a babe. HAHA


----------



## blessedmomma

welcome and congrats dee <3

rics- I didn't want anymore after 30 (I had 3 at that time). then decided for 1 more. there was 7 yrs between my first 2 and #3 so I wanted him to grow up closer to someone. we decided for 1 more and had him. that gave us 4. then I remembered my 'magic number' of kids was 5 when I was younger and I was already a sahm so we thought why not try for 1 more. I moved my "age to stop having kids" up to 35. had him and was gonna get my tubes tied but decided to pray about it. felt like God was telling me to trust Him with how many kids we ended up with and when we had them. I was very scared, but He has given me peace about it. I had 1 more since then and now pregnant with this 1. I'm happy now I don't have an age limit on our blessings. God has used my kids to teach me so much patience and love! this season of life will end naturally in time and I wont look back with regrets or what if's about whether I made the right decision to stop at a certain number or age. its all in God's hands. :)

tryn- I would love a girl too. since our last 4 are boys and my girls are 13 and 14 I think it would even our family out a bit. and when our girls move out I wont be left with a bunch of testosterone, blue stuff, and sports balls everywhere :lol:

a4tg- I would love a trip somewhere!!!!!!! we are paying off loans til January of 2015 for school and stuff so not gonna happen for us unfortunately. and we have officially outgrown our minivan which holds 8, and this LO makes 9. so with the added expense of having to buy a new full sized van on top of things... well... boo. I hope you have such a great time <3

I got my Zofran prescription switched to the dissolvable Zofran and it works so much better!!! not hardly feeling nauseous at all today :thumbup:


----------



## FeistyMom

Hello again ladies! Welcome to the new faces - hope all our beans stay sticky :)

I have missed this thread so much while dealing with crummy, stressful stuff. To sum up - had a WONDERFUL extensive scan at 11 weeks, everything normal. I should have known with the pregnancy going so well (great scan, very handleable ms, fatigue fading...) that everything else would fall apart. Death in family, scary toddler injury, school conflict, landscaping debacle... Details below for those with the time and energy to read me rant and rave.


First, my aunt's health took a rapid turn for the worse, and after a 2-day bedside vigil she passed away. It was sad, of course, but also relieving - she's been almost unable to communicate for ~2 years, due to deteriorating tongue muscle control, and had also struggled to eat and refused a feeding tube. My sister, her wife, and their new baby stayed with us for the funeral, which was wonderful to see them, but added a bit of stress. 

While they were here, I noticed a very nasty looking owie on my toddler's thumb - at first I thought it was pinched, like a blood blister, or a burn, but my sil pointed out it looked quite a bit like an infected spider bite. Sure enough, I then noticed the tell-tale red infection trail leading up his thumb and towards his elbow. I freaked out a bit at that point. We got him to the urgent care, and it was in fact infected (test results later showed staph), but it responded to antibiotics enough that we did not need to go to the hospital for IV treatment. So we were dealing with bandaging and trying to keep a toddler's right thumb clean and dry (he seems right-handed), while dealing with funeral arrangements and whatnot (I am from a large Catholic family, so funerals are quite the ordeal and family gathering).

Meanwhile, at work, buzz starts going around about a reorg, and some announcements were made to some teams but not others, and involve my current boss. But then they did NOT do the big announcement when they were supposed to last week, because 'someone will have their feeling's hurt and need to be talked to ahead of time', and one of the big EVPs was out the rest of the week. Still no word today, but rumor is VERY STRONG that I will be reporting to someone else, and that that person is someone that I feel completely screwed me over during my last pregnancy when my father was dying. I have VERY VERY strong negative feelings towards this person, but I generally try to ignore the personal and emotional while in the office, so it is doubtful too many people know about it.

And at home... well, I do not like change. I struggle with it. The older I get, the worse I am. Don't get me wrong - I love trying new things; it is changes in daily routine that gets to me. Well, DH decides that the girls should go to public school. Now rationally I have absolutely no problem with this. It is a sound decision - the quality is great for our local school, financially it would help us out, and the timing is good - my oldest is starting 1st grade. This would enable us to more seriously consider me transitioning to be a sahm (or as I like to think of it, a 'get the kids out of the house and doing things mom without the added complication of an external work schedule', but that acronym didn't work out). All these things are great, but I DO NOT HANDLE CHANGE WELL. When we first discussed this 2 years ago, I made sure DH knew that kindergarten is something you usually arrange in March/April for the following school year. He initially brought this up the summer before oldest started K. We were interested in a non-traditional public school in our area, that some neighbor kids go to. I warned him that schools like that probably have a long waiting list. I am very happy with our current school, so I also told him if this was something he felt strongly about, he needed to do the leg work. He didn't move very quickly, and missed all the deadlines. So we checked them out this spring for 1st grade instead and found out that the waiting list was over 60 children long. At that point, I SPECIFICALLY SAID, that if moving to public school was a priority for him, that there were other options in our area and that he could check them out. He did not. Two weeks ago he decided that the girls should go to public school, and had researched online that the same school for 1st grade offered a full day preschool. I was skeptical (how many public schools have preschool included?!), but told him to check it out. Of course the school office was closed until today (19th). I still didn't take it too seriously, and we even did school supply shopping on Saturday. This morning he stayed home from work in order to go to the school and register the girls! I was FREAKED OUT. Yes, we'd talked about it for 2 weeks, but... well, it took me THREE MONTHS to buy my first car (not 3 months of thinking, 3 months of dedicated research and almost 20 different test drives after ~6 months of thinking about it). I haven't even ever set foot inside this school! I don't know when it starts/ends for the day! I completely flipped out on him. Overreacting? Yes. Pregnant? Yes. Change adverse? Yes. Completely psycho? DOUBLE YES. Poor man didn't know what hit him. After I calmed down, I realized all I really wanted was for him to hold me and tell me it would be ok, and apologize for waiting so long. But it turned into a big emotional fight and I brought crap up that didn't need to be brought up and now his feelings are SUPER hurt and he's pissed. First he threw a little fit and stormed off saying FINE I AM DONE DO WHAT YOU WANT. Then he showed back up saying that he wouldn't let me derail something so important (fair enough). Then he called back after going to the school saying he gave up on the whole thing because it isn't preschool, its kindergarten, and since DD2 is a september baby, will miss the cutoff not only this year, but next year as well so she is TWO YEARS away from k, even though she turns 5 next year. He is thoroughly defeated and depressed and mad at me, and I'm a huge ball of emotions trying to avoid screaming one minute and bawling the next!

Did I mention in the middle that DH also completed our BIG HUGE front yard landscaping debacle, which over 2 years has cost us over $5k, and ended up not being what I really had in mind AND something that even the professionals were like, wha??? He wanted all grass in the front. We have a freaking ENORMOUS SPRUCE TREE. Grass doesn't like to grow there. Plus he is not amazing at mowing and keeping lawns nice (our back is an absolute mess and is mainly grass). But - I said, hey, its only a yard and its important to hubby so go with it. Well, they poured concrete borders that ended up too close to our front porch (we planned on expanding it to incorporate a decorative ramp to make it easier for my family to visit (had 2 in wheelchairs, one was my recently departed aunt). Even the folks who sprayed the grass hyrdoseed on the ground were like, WHY ARE WE DOING THIS UNDER A TREE?!?! IT WONT GROW! I am trying VERY VERY hard to be charitable, but I'm so freaking tired of DH ignoring me when I tell him things, like it is just my opinion when I actually DO know what I'm talking about. Blarg. But no, we have to pay people to tell him stuff I already know. And then he worries about money.

To top it off, while my ms has subsided quite a bit, I get VERY nauseous at dinner time. Or precisely when I would be cooking dinner. It stinks, and adds to the stress. Beyond that I am so blessed with this pregnancy, and my kids are incredibly supportive and amazing. Thank you ladies for letting me rant!


----------



## blessedmomma

so sorry feisty! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: you have so many stressful things going on at once and definitely being pregnant on top of all that sure isn't gonna make anything easier. I hope you guys work things out soon and have some peace about everything. im the same about making certain changes. I need to research and make the best decision only after exhausting all options... twice lol.


----------



## FeistyMom

Good lord, DH just called. He is still tense, but has found a used Escalade for sale... I need to find a loving, supportive way of saying WTF DO YOU WANT AN ESCALADE WHEN WHAT YOU REALLY NEED IS A TRUCK?! REALLY struggling here...

This is a bad week for DH; its the 4 year anniversary of his mother's death, plus he has a freakin' harpy of a wife right now. But.... holy mother of God how am I supposed to NOT go crazy on him?! *boggle*


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

That's a heck of a lot of stress for one person, let alone a pregnant one! HUGS!!


----------



## allforthegirl

Well guess it is good to get it out of the way before baby comes. I am sure things will work themselves out. GL :hugs:


----------



## tryn4

WELCOME WELCOME TO ALL THE NEW FOLKS! 

Just read 3 pages to catch up

To rics- Go for it , if you want it then the more the merrier, I'm on #5 dont regret it at all!

Feisty-HUSH! :hugs: poor you, I know everything seems extra stressful but as was said I am sure it will work out. I understand about the changes, I am not comfortable with change either, but after my initial aggro it sometimes works out for the better..I am not able to step foot in my kitchen in the morning, so I have the reverse of you. I cant eat breakfast at home or I'm gagging from nausea or vomiting whatever liquid I have in me. Still. serious kitchen aversion in the a.m

Hello to everyone else...Monday down 4 more to go lol!


----------



## blessedmomma

ugh I cant stand the smell of dinner cooking either. DH has been helping out a lot, but the smell is still there. the worst is meat right now. the smell of raw meat cooking :sick:


----------



## FeistyMom

Thanks for the encouragement ladies :)

Tryn, so sorry about your ms and kitchen aversion in the morning. Not the funnest way of starting the day! I'd probably rage at people all morning if I felt that poorly, you are such a sweet heart.

I am headed off for a break to get a cupcake.


----------



## allforthegirl

blessedmomma said:


> ugh I cant stand the smell of dinner cooking either. DH has been helping out a lot, but the smell is still there. the worst is meat right now. the smell of raw meat cooking :sick:

I was having this issue too and finally got over it. i hope it doesn't last all that long for you. I am so glad it isn't bothering me any more.


----------



## tryn4

I have a rant, sometimes I feel like you group of ladies are the only ones who understand or perhaps tolerant? I'm not sure if many of you ladies post around in the other threads but I post around whenever a topic catches my eye, and a couple of times I have reamed out for giving my opinion. Of course I think I am right lol, but I just made a comment about "flat head syndrome" never had it happen, ont know any kids who have had it either and I said basically common sense put the kid on side to sleep, and just got nailed about back sleeping is best and how I shouldnt give out incorrect advice etc etc...also basically because my kids are "old" I must be out of date with current correct info....ummmmmmm my belief is yes they tell you what position is good but I was explaining to these women that in 6 years I had 4 kids and they told me a different position each time. I try to obviously follow what safest but my first wouldnt settle unless its on tummy which I know is bad, but he would cry for 6 hours on his back. Then someone else jumped in and said since 1999 it been a back sleep campain HOWEVER I have a pic of my newborn daughter brought back in the hospital bassinet to my room swaddled and on her side because we laughed her cheeks were so fat they were hanging dow to one side and she was born in 1999 and I am positive they told me side sleep that year, had a baby in 2001 told me back then it was back to side :rollseyes: Is it just me or do ppl really not use any common sense when parenting or caring for an ifant or they believe everything they read and worry about SIDS with every child. Like who the EFF wants to dwell on something so terrible as losing a child. ARGGGGGHHHH. Am I wrong? I trust all of your opinions.


----------



## allforthegirl

Some women (not all) are sooooooo caught up with SIDS regulations about sleeping that they will attack anyone with out being open to what anyone else has to say. In the end we all have to do what works best for our children. And may I say something about that whole flat head syndrome? Those women that their babies have that is because they feel that holding their children too much will make them spoiled, so they spend all day on their back!! HOLD your child for heaven sakes!! Actually when you do that your child cries less. I know this for a fact cause with my first I had it so wrapped in my own ridiculous young head that if I hole my baby that it would be spoilt. With my last two I held them more and they cried WAY less. I will be baby wearing to keep baby quiet. Anyways I am done my RANT.

I too love you ladies for being "been there done that, and already made all the mistakes and improvements" you will find many catty women on the other threads LOL


----------



## FeistyMom

I know what you mean tryn!!!

My first was 2007, and it was 'back to sleep' at that point, but they still didn't really know WHY. They still don't seem to know all the 'whys', but quite frankly she preferred tummy. Some of the contributing factors for SIDs *may be* related to bedding and other things intrinsic to various babies. Ceiling fans to increase air flow without blowing on baby turns out to be a huge benefit, possibly as beneficial as 'back to sleep'.

I think first time moms are more prone to serious worry and/or moms who have experienced loss and want to make absolutely sure it doesn't happen to anyone else, and I can understand that. But still - at various times all 3 of my kids have slept in whatever position they wanted to sleep in, and sometimes that meant tummy to tummy with me propped up in a rocking chair, with pillows around me! Not exactly ideal, but it worked for them. Most babies are too uncomfortable flat on their backs, and need to be propped, either with raising the mattress to be at an angle or doing side sleeping - also one of my kids' favorite positions. Just like some babies LOVE the swaddle, and some babies HATE the swaddle, and many babies are fairly noncommittal about it.

Other dangerous threads to post in - FF vs BF (either side has advocates that will bite your head off), cloth vs disposable diapers (meow - it gets feisty in there), and of course the 'how do I get my child to sleep through the night' threads, always good for a brawl between attachment parenting and cry it out schools of thought. Even food you can/can't eat seem to bring out the cattiness.

But by far the two WORST EVER topics are circumcision and vaccinations. I personally have INCREDIBLY strong feelings on the topic of vaccinations, and dare I say I probably have bitten someone's head off on a forum on that topic, as well as gotten very heated in person too. I'll spare you all my diatribe on that subject though. To be fair, when I feel especially scrappy, I seek those topics out to see if anyone is looking for a message board argument! :D


----------



## FeistyMom

PS: Flat-head is so intriguing to me. Never had an issue with it, but I do know several people who have. Seems that a lot of the time it is reinforced by use of bouncers and car seats that fit multiple places. So baby falls asleep in car, you bring the whole thing in, and put it in a swing, baby wakes and is placed in bouncer. It only takes a couple of *days* of doing that early on for LO to develop a preference, and then it is INCREDIBLY difficult to break the child of that behavior of favoring one side versus the other, which just reinforces the issue. You can also continue 'back to sleep' but change position of points of interest above baby's head - mobile, art on the ceiling, whatever, to continually get them to change the direction they are looking.

On the other hand, many Chinese purposefully seek out ways to ensure flat-headedness: the thinking is that it helps with some brain development as well as makes the hair lie nicely. Was one of the more bizarre anecdotes I heard last pregnancy from a family that immigrated to the US in the late 80s.


----------



## tryn4

Haaaaa feisty!!!!! Yes I KNEW you ladies would understand. It's not that I dont respect their opinions but jeesus relax already. So many factors as you said can contribute to Sids its unreal. Like seriously I was told very bluntly "your not a doctor or a scientist and I believe science over a MOTHER any day" uh ok.

A4TG- Right! Right! pick up your damn child. I didnt even know this was a syndrome lol...a flat head syndrome? what the hell are these ppl doing to their kids? I know it can happen BUT I mean this is why is said if they getting a flat head put em on their side LMAO DUHHHHHHHHH! Thank god for you ladies or I would literally smash my screen at times. I cant believe they thought because my kids are so OLD I must not know what I'm talking about LMFAOOOO! I said yea my kids are so old maybe my 9 year old should move out and get a job. I still have to wipe his butt SOMETIMES and he pees on his jeans for christ sake. Oh I still occasionally wipe the nose of my ancient 14 soon to be 15 yr old because he has had a runny nose and allergies since forever. OMG these kids are sooo grown up, it's like I got to the hospital in my horse n buggy or better yet I had paw send for doc while mary sue boiled water and got fresh towels.


----------



## allforthegirl

Well I guess I am right there with you riding in a buggy LOLOLOLOL Like do these ladies think we DON'T know what we are talking about? it is almost like we had nannies raising our children, instead of doing it from scratch like all the rest of them!! Thank you I have not learned a thing from the four I had before!! I have no clue!! I understand that everyone has their own opinions and they have a right to have them, but the negativity has to go. We all have to do what is right for our own children. *End of story!*


----------



## tryn4

Love u ladies! I wish we were all near so we could get together for a nice chat! But I will settle for this.


----------



## allforthegirl

tryn4 said:


> Love u ladies! I wish we were all near so we could get together for a nice chat! But I will settle for this.

Awe well I will be in the GTA for a few days but we will be busy doing things to keep the boys busy while visiting with their family out there. I will wave at you from my hotel room ;) :wave:


----------



## FeistyMom

tryn - LOL you seriously made me laugh so loud a few coworkers gave me looks from the next room! I don't know what was funnier, the comment about your 9 yr old or the buggy!

Science is useful - but it is based on experience and collecting data across a large range of people, and STILL there are outliers. It kind of boggles me sometimes that in a religiously skeptical era so many folks just replaced 'religion' with 'science' and follow it blindly. These are theories, not facts! *sigh* Anyway, yeah - I wish we could all do a lunch or something and swap stories :) I love you guys because we have made different choices and don't all do things the same, but have basic respect for everyone else's choices. Makes all the difference :)


----------



## blessedmomma

:rofl: loooove it!!!!! 

I have to agree with everything everyone said. I think that's the difference with a mother who has raised many children. we know very well that all kids and moms can be different and a mom will do what works best with theirs and its all good. 

funny thing tryn- my oldest was born in 1998 and I know they were doing the side sleep thing then cuz I bought her a little wedge thing that you were supposed to prop them on their side to sleep. 

I don't venture to those threads cuz after 6 kids I know what im doing and im not gonna get reamed by some new mom who read an article and now knows everything there is to know about babies 

feisty- I have to agree there are certain areas on here where women are just looking for an argument and its ridiculous.

I haven't even done everything alike with all 6 of mine so I wouldn't dream of telling some mom what they need to do with theirs. its really absurd! kids have their own personalities and likes/dislikes from day one and part of the fun is figuring it out with each one. 

I would 10X rather ask advice from a mother of many than read an article somewhere telling me whats best that was probably written by someone who did some research but they don't even have children!!!


----------



## tryn4

A4TG-welcome I'll wave back! 

Feisty-I made myself laugh lol..part time comedian, full time mum, full time patient services rep. How DOES she do it? Well with my trusty horse n buggy, my butter churn and my coal stove its easy!


----------



## blessedmomma

when did common sense parenting go out the window for whatever is the "new and better" way of doing things for this year???


----------



## allforthegirl

tryn4 said:


> A4TG-welcome I'll wave back!
> 
> Feisty-I made myself laugh lol..part time comedian, full time mum, full time patient services rep. How DOES she do it? Well with my trusty horse n buggy, my butter churn and my coal stove its easy!

and since you live in Canada you live in a igloo and hunt with a bow!! :rofl:


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I had the side sleeping wedge thingy for one or two of my kids! I'm hesitant to post in many threads because my kids are SO OLD as well. Like I must have lost all the brain cells since then! I can't handle the huge judgement. We're all women trying to do the best for our kids, period! There is no right or wrong decision if you do what you think is best, be it bf/bottle, circumcision, vaccinations, sleep positions, ect!! The world is a tough enough place without judging women who are trying their best. :) I <3 you all!


----------



## tryn4

I know I'm just asking for it but its soooo tempting to comment on the FOOLIshness. I agree all 4 of my kids were so different, its difficult to say what's right whats wrong. I guess I really got to stop expecting ppl to have common sense. I was thinking the same thing that so many so called experts are childless. Ummm interesting. So now raising kids is a mathematical equation?


----------



## tryn4

allforthegirl said:


> tryn4 said:
> 
> 
> A4TG-welcome I'll wave back!
> 
> Feisty-I made myself laugh lol..part time comedian, full time mum, full time patient services rep. How DOES she do it? Well with my trusty horse n buggy, my butter churn and my coal stove its easy!
> 
> and since you live in Canada you live in a igloo and hunt with a bow!! :rofl:Click to expand...

Omg how did u know? I caught 2 seals and will cover with deerskin to keep us warm in our snowshoes in August!


----------



## allforthegirl

I know because we get around in the prairies but dog sled and live in soddies in the summer.


----------



## blessedmomma

:rofl:

you just reminded me of this very old comedy routine jim carey did about growing up in Canada. he said everyone made it sound like he grew up in an 'arctic tundra' lol.

its ok ladies, they can look at us like we are old and our children are too. I know the wisdom we have gained with each child that makes us better moms in the long run! I am much more relaxed and confident with my babies than I was with my first couple and you can only gain that with hands on mom experience. no book will get you there. you are all fab mommies and even if we all don't do everything exactly alike I know your children are super blessed to have mommies like you all and you will have very happy children because of everything you have to give :hugs: <3


----------



## wannabubba#4

:rofl::rofl::rofl: You ladies are so funny lol -actually laughed out loud, now have my toddler going 'what mummy? what is funny mummy?' lmao

Totally agree with everything too -hate the whole 'don't pick babies up cos you will spoil them' era -they are babies or such a small amount of time, I want to cuddle mine whenever and wherever I can lol - and with that philosophy have never had an issue with flat head either xxx

Feisty -hope things are getting better for you -what a rough time you have had -sending hugs xxx :hugs::hug:


----------



## Chalrhow

tryn4 said:


> I have a rant, sometimes I feel like you group of ladies are the only ones who understand or perhaps tolerant? I'm not sure if many of you ladies post around in the other threads but I post around whenever a topic catches my eye, and a couple of times I have reamed out for giving my opinion. Of course I think I am right lol, but I just made a comment about "flat head syndrome" never had it happen, ont know any kids who have had it either and I said basically common sense put the kid on side to sleep, and just got nailed about back sleeping is best and how I shouldnt give out incorrect advice etc etc...also basically because my kids are "old" I must be out of date with current correct info....ummmmmmm my belief is yes they tell you what position is good but I was explaining to these women that in 6 years I had 4 kids and they told me a different position each time. I try to obviously follow what safest but my first wouldnt settle unless its on tummy which I know is bad, but he would cry for 6 hours on his back. Then someone else jumped in and said since 1999 it been a back sleep campain HOWEVER I have a pic of my newborn daughter brought back in the hospital bassinet to my room swaddled and on her side because we laughed her cheeks were so fat they were hanging dow to one side and she was born in 1999 and I am positive they told me side sleep that year, had a baby in 2001 told me back then it was back to side :rollseyes: Is it just me or do ppl really not use any common sense when parenting or caring for an ifant or they believe everything they read and worry about SIDS with every child. Like who the EFF wants to dwell on something so terrible as losing a child. ARGGGGGHHHH. Am I wrong? I trust all of your opinions.

Like you i have been told umpteen times different ways to look after each new baby by different health professionals... When i had my oldest in 1998 i was told make all his bottles at the same time and it was safe to keep these in the fridge for 24 hrs... Now its only make the bottle when you need it... They changed from make it with boiling water to make it with cool boiled water... Same with weaning, i was told 12 weeks with my oldest, then i was told 16 weeks with my 2nd and then 3 years later i was told 6 months :shrug: With my oldest i was never told a sleeping position, but since my 2nd baby i was always told on their back and feet to the bottom, They have all slept mainly on their side or back, i have never had a problem with flat heads but if i did then i also would be likely to change their sleeping position and try keep them on there tummy whilst awake etc... Really need to use common sence and what works for you


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

It's NOT the arctic tundra there? HAHAHA! :) 

When we moved from IL to Colorado everyone said "How can you move there, it's so cold and they get so much snow!" Which proves people have NO CLUE about the weather in Denver. Let me tell you, Denver and Casper (where we are now) have MUCH more mild winters that Chicago. LOL


----------



## allforthegirl

:rofl: I actually lived about 65 miles from the artic ocean and those that lived on the ocean and nobody lived in igloos. We all lived in houses on stilts or raised lol


----------



## FeistyMom

I just assumed you were all big hockey fans and loved maple syrup.... :D

Things are definitely feeling better today. Had a lovely evening with the family, DH made dinner, and we all tidied up afterwards. Was fabulous. Today they are tuning our piano which we moved from my mom's house at the beginning of summer. I am SOOO excited!

Now I just have to find a decent (read: affordable) place for DD1 to start lessons. I have been doing some basics with her this summer, but it definitely reinforced that I am out of practice and need to spend some quality time working at it myself :D

This is definitely the 'sweet spot' of pregnancy for me - after MS was its worst, before back/hip/pelvic pain gets unbearable, before swollen ankles, and best of all before the glucose test and any possible GD diagnosis. I'm going to try to focus on enjoying this time, especially since it might be my last chance! Although you ladies might have noticed, I do enjoy a good whine/complaint ;)


----------



## allforthegirl

I think we all do. That is why we are here, right?


----------



## blessedmomma

feisty- I cant wait to get to my sweet spot!!!!! im so tired of being sick and exhausted all day. looking forward to 2nd tri and hopefully my ms going away. enjoy it while it lasts :)

I haven't been sleeping good lately. I have been getting up two or three times a night to pee and not able to fall back to sleep for hours. did that 3 nights in a row leaving me with only a couple hrs total of broken sleep. had one decent night then last night I laid in bed til 2am trying to fall asleep. then woke up again and stayed awake for an hour. then woke up to pee at 7 and stayed up to 8. im so tired today. boo.


----------



## FeistyMom

You are only a few weeks away, blessed :)

I had sleep issues BIG TIME between week 6 and week 10, but by week 12 I hit a 'must have so much sleep each night' phase. I typically don't sleep much (~4 hrs, 5 on long nights), but at this point if I don't get about 8 hours of *good* sleep each night I am an absolute bear.

I am starting to suspect that I may be bearish all the time, and that the extra caffeinated beverages (mt dew, pepsi, dr pepper...) were masking my crabbiness. Hrm.


----------



## tryn4

I wrote this amazing witty comical note to you guys in the car this morning (hubby drove) and I was so proud of myself and thought they will all have a good giggle, hit the wrong damn button on my touchscreen which has gone haywire and lost the whole thing. I was soooo mad I didnt even bother re writing it! I cant even remember what I said (preggers brain) it had something to do with Chicago mix popcorn, the smell of my kitchen and the fact that "fourthly" is not a word according to autofill but then neither is "autofill" :rofl: :rofl:

Just to address the Canadian thingy, I was born in Jamaica, and even though I migrated to the cold north, (I have citizenship by right of descent, mother is originally Canadian) I hate the cold, and we live as much of a Jamaican lifestyle as possible. Toronto is very multicultural and very much a metropolitan city, so as far from igloos as possible,like literally the most Canadian thing I experience is maybe a poutine. I hate hockey (sorry hockey fans) lol! 

Feisty- It's funny I cut soda completely out of my diet then I find myself now craving a cold pepsi with a twist of lime (fancy) even though I know it soo bad for me lolol i...cant...help....it!


----------



## blessedmomma

I normally love to have a soda or two a day but I cant stand the thought of drinking one the past few weeks. sounds too sugary for me. we went out to eat a week or so ago and I ordered one and maybe took a few sips. what a waste. sounds silly but I miss it


----------



## FeistyMom

Used to live in Ohio, and we'd visit Toronto regularly; this was back when the exchange rate was VERY favorable for US$, so was great shopping. Loved how multicultural it was, while still keeping Canadian charm - poutine of course!

A few years ago, I eliminated soda entirely from my diet. Then it slowly started creeping back - I can't drink most coffee as it doesn't sit well on my stomach, so soda was the biggest source of caffeine. By the time this pregnancy rolled around, I think I was drinking at least 2 a day if not 3 or 4! So I definitely miss them. Had a few sips of my hubby's Pepsi this weekend and it tasted good, but I don't think I could actually drink a can without being totally grossed out by the end.


----------



## tryn4

I know...I'm not much of a juice drinker mostly water but I was real bad, drank a whole Pepsi & ate kfc which I promptly vomited like 5 mins later.


----------



## allforthegirl

I too don't drink much other than water. I don't keep juice in the house other than juice boxes for the kids during school. The only pop we have in the house is DH's and we don't drink it all that often. I am trying to get him weened off of that too. Though every once and a while I crave having it too. I only have one cup of coffee first thing in the morning. Though lately I have been really wanting Tim's raspberry lemonade. It is cold and helps keep me cool in this heat we are having. 

I am sorry you are still not feeling too hot Tryn! That really sux! I hope you feel better soon. :hugs:


----------



## ricschick

Hi guys thanks for all you're advice and encouragement and hopefully I will be joining you soon!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

HAHAHA TRYN you crack me up!! :) 

I didn't really drink much soda at all before pg unless it was in a mixed drink. :) I now have a small glass, maybe 4-6oz of pepsi every day or two to help stave the headaches. 

My air conditioner was FIXED this afternoon finally! 10 days of crabby, hot preggo! I'll probably freeze my husband out tonight. ha!


----------



## allforthegirl

Whitesox I bet you feel fantabulous!! :dance:


----------



## blessedmomma

wow whitesox I cant imagine being without air right now :nope:


----------



## tryn4

Yea I like the tims frozen lemonade too! 
A/c is a blessing to me. We just turned it on last night but the night before was soooo hot, I was sweating into my sheets. Yuck! I slapped that badboy back on tonight too...I'll cry later when we get the bill but right now its allllllll good.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Yay for Air con lol - it's only about 14 Celsius here in west of Scotland today and raining, I am sitting wearing my fleecy dressing gown over my clothes and thinking of putting on the central heating lol (but wont cos for goodness sake, it is ONLY August lol) Brrrrrrr

At least with the cold, you can put on extra layers, th eheat is a bit harder to combat (especially when pregnant) xxx


----------



## FeistyMom

tryn & whitesox - how have you survived without a/c?! We've had a pretty hot summer for my area, and our a/c has been cranking since june - it was out of commission for about 12 hours and we had it fixed that night, and the house had already jumped to 80+ inside.

wanna - I totally agree about hot vs cold. I hate being too cold, but can always find ways to warm up. At least this time around I am only a *little* pregnant during the hottest months.

So, yesterday they FINALLY made the first company-wide announcement of a big re-org happening in my office. We'll see how it goes, but it really feels a lot like Animal Farm to me (the book by Orwell), and it looks like I'm going to be reporting to an individual that I don't trust. But hey, all the upheaval and disruption to work has given me more time to browse the message board!!! :)

Had my 2nd OB visit today, kind of boring tbh, but got to hear the heartbeat again - 155 bpm! Now time to schedule my 'anatomy' scan, either through the hospital (my advanced age hahaha) or my ob.

Now that I have decent amount of energy and I'm not hanging out in the bathroom all the time, I have to get working on household projects to prep for LO. What kind of changes do you ladies have to make to accommodate your extra bundle of joy?


----------



## Chalrhow

Today i had an appointment to see my consultant and have another scan. At first he asks was i there for my detailed scan, no im only 14 weeks, He then asks, " Well why are you here ? " Errrm wait a min are you not the Doctor ??... surely he should take 5 mins to read my notes... I was told id need to see consultant as at my booking scan they thought i might have a fibroid... So he scans me anyway and says "Yeah it could be a fibroid or it could be a bleed behind the placenta, Its nothing sinister, don't worry about it" :roll: All i have done is worry about it now... He didnt spend anytime looking at baby, but i did get to hear the heartbeat :D So now tomorrow i have my GTT... Fingers crossed i pass !! Need a fingers crossed smiley !! lol


----------



## blessedmomma

chalrhow- I hope you pass!! <3

feisty- we really don't have anything to plan for the baby. not much anyways. if its a boy we have all we need besides what we get for each of them. a baby book, their own personal baby blanket, and an outfit to wear for the first picture. if its a girl we will need some clothes. there are some things I want done around the house first, but its not really 'baby' related. we need to paint our basement and our master bathroom. a few other things here and there. sorry about your work! that sucks you have to work under someone you don't trust. and yay for anatomy scan!!! :)

tomorrow I have my first appt and I have a lot to discuss with my OB. hopefully I will get a date for my 12 wk scan and the verifi blood test. the closest hospital quit delivering babies so that makes me nervous. my labors are going quicker and quicker and I barely made it last time. the next closest one is pretty far away and I don't want to have a baby in the car!


----------



## tryn4

Feisty-It's actually been a cooler august here in Toronto compared to how it usually is. We use fans though. I'm used to heat, but it is uncomfotable in my room that roasting. But I live (rent) a huge house and it costs a fortune to run the central air, so we have to be conservative, but we are going through a heat wave at the moment, so yea I dont care lol!

Charl-sorry to hear about your appt. that would pee me off.

Wanna-Thats freeeeeeezing! We will soon be into those celcius once sep hits...the summer that never was :(

Blessed-I have a little fear of that myself ( delivering in a car) my hospital is about oh 45 min away or so, but if there is traffic we are screwed. My theory is its mind over matter. The last baby I had I had to take a taxi, I was single then, me and my friend jumped in, the driver looked so scared, i just clamped my legs shut and told him to drive, and every contraction i just calmly breathed through them. All was well $50 later he got me to the hospital in decent time. I've never had my water break on its own, so I am hoping that is the case this time. Here is my expert advice. KEEP YOUR LEGS CLOSED AND DONT PUSH LOL!!!


----------



## Chalrhow

I wanted to ask all your opinions... I have a group of friends on my facebook... We all started chatting (on another forum) about 10 years ago when we where all struggling TTC... We have met up and kept in touch over facebook... I am unsure how i should tell them about number 6... As some of them are still struggling TTC and never had any children and i don't wanna feel like, i dunno how to explain, just don't want to upset any of them, since we all started chatting ive had 4 babies and im now pregnant again, but i don't want them to find out in Feb when i post pics of number 6 and they will wonder why i never told them.... Sigh :shrug:


----------



## allforthegirl

You could send a mass PM to all of them explaining that you wanted to let them know first because you know important it can be to have some extra time when TTC is so hard for them. Tell they you are very excited to announce..... Just an idea....


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I think AFTG's idea is great! That shows that you're being sensitive to the situation but giving a bit of extra time and to hopefully lessen the shock. Hugs! It's very hard. The only friend I have in the town we live in right now has been trying to get pg for 5 years. While we tried for over a year this time, I do have 3 kids already (first with dh) and she's so upset by the whole thing that she has nothing to do with me now. She started clomid the cycle after I got pg and after one unsuccessful month decided it will never happen. It's hard, and I know she's hurting but I feel as though I've lost a friend. 

Sorry to whine on about my own situation!

<<tryn & whitesox - how have you survived without a/c?! >>
Believe me, not very well! I was one crabby biotch!


----------



## FeistyMom

I've been worried about car deliveries too - my first was born within 20 minutes of getting to the hospital, and I only lived 5 minutes away. So I have been super sensitive to timing. I now live ~45 minutes in light traffic from my hospital.

charl - what a 'fun' appointment. good luck on the gtt!!

We have to figure out where all the kids are going. We live in a california split - entrance, living room, dining room, kitchen are all on street level, half a flight up are 3 bedrooms and the main bathroom, half a flight down is a family room with a computer nook, another bedroom, and the laundry room w/ bathroom, half a flight down from there (so under the street level) is a basement rec room, a large store room, and a smaller pantry/deep freezer store room.

Currently hubby and I are in the big master that has a small bath attached upstairs, DD1 and DD2 are in the room across from us, and the room next to them is the nursery. DS1 doesn't really sleep in there yet though - he was in his bassinet for a long time, and then just got used to sleeping in the pack and play and never was interested in the crib so we didnt bother. We have a toddler bed for him, and I'm debating setting it up in the girls' room (plenty of room), or seeing if he can share with #4. We could also move our oldest downstairs but she is only 6, and currently shares a full size bed with her lil sister. They get too lonely at night otherwise! Either way, the nursery is a disaster zone right now - toys everywhere, boxes, various sizes of baby clothes piled up... parts of the toddler bed propped in a corner. We *just* finished the rec room in the basement so it can be a playroom, so that is filling up with the kids' clutter too.

And we are refinishing the floors in the guest room downstairs - hubby pulling up carpet and laying down laminate. That room had been my 'craft room', although it really just seemed to be my staging area for non-crafting projects, like reorganizing my store room, getting out decorations, putting decorations away, storing clothes to sort for storage, storing toys to sort for storage, storing scrapbooking items (never have actually done anything with it), and stuff like that. And I gotta get hubby to finish the trim around the house. Really tired of it!

charl - a4tg's advice sounds spot on to me! and whitesox, it really does stink when friends kind of disappear like that, even if the reasoning can make some sense. Can't believe she'd give up after 1 month of chlomid though!


----------



## blessedmomma

chalrhow- I agree w/a4tg too. seems like a nice idea. :thumbup:

my labors are getting shorter each time. my 5th was about 3 hrs. my last one my labor started in the shower and by the time I got out and got dressed to go to the hospital contractions were about 2 mins apart. got to the hospital and my water broke immediately and was already 9cm. no time for epi and he was born a few mins later. I say it was about an hour start to finish but could have been shorter. that hospital is about 15-20 mins away. the next closest one is about 45 mins average. maybe could make it in 30-35 if traffic was perfect and we sped a little. would be rare though. if its rush hour traffic or there is a wreck or construction on the highway forget about it!


----------



## allforthegirl

So ladies I have a question for you all that have had girls. Now I know so many people say they have had boys that have had a higher HR but I haven't heard to many said that their daughters have had lower HR. Have any of your girls have had a lower HR?


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

3 girls. . .2 with lower heart rates.


----------



## crysshae

I never knew what the rate actually was except at 8 weeks with my youngest. It was 160, and he's a boy. But I know they slow down as they grow. 

The old tale is 140+ for girl and under 140 boy, and it's not proven. Everyone is different, but if there was proof, your little one is on the right side of that number for pink.


----------



## allforthegirl

I found a great site after I posted this and it goes by weeks not by gender. There were just as many girls and boys on both side of the spectrum all depending on temperament, and activity level. I know this one is quiet.


----------



## tryn4

At my 7+4 scan bb hr was 161 bpm. No idea/ can't remember with the other ones but my 2nd child is a girl


----------



## blessedmomma

mine always stick between 140-150 no matter boys or girls. I don't think it holds much truth. or hasn't with mine anyways


----------



## wannabubba#4

Charlhow -that is a shame about your group of friends, I agree a private message to let them know is the way to go, don't want them finding out any other way -when you work out what to say in it let me know lol ;) -...My best friend from school has no children (and tbh we all presumed she was so career orientated that it was not an issue). She married 7 years ago and even before the wedding, she started saying that they were planning a baby soon -had names picked out and everything, but it has never happened for them :( - When I fell pregnant with number 4, 3 years ago she never spoke to me for over 2 years :'( We live far apart and don't speak that often now anyway, but there was always emails, fbook messages , xmas cards and birthday cards etc -and I heard nothing - not even a congratulations on baby being born.

Christmas last year I got a card in the post and have since had a few fbook messages and here I am pregnant AGAIN and not sure how to tell her, or how she will take it. Just wish she would be pregnant too (but even then she probably think I was pinching her thunder a bit)

As for labours getting shorter each time, my first was 24+ hrs, 2nd 8hrs, 3rd around 3hr and 4th less than 2hrs lol ;am planning a home birth just to make sure I don't get caught out in a layby haha 

I am 12weeks today -happy 12weeks little bubba xxx And a plum yay!!


----------



## tryn4

Happy 12 weeks!
Let's see. 1st labor enduced, bout 10 hours in total. 2nd not sure because I knew she was ready to come, but never felt contractions even before I delivered. I got send home Dec 15th, went back on Dec 20th, broke my water about 830am she was out with one push at 11am. 3rd & 4th both 8 hours. So who knows for this one. I like to get to hospital & get an epi up in that REAL quick lol so really probably 5 hours of those labours were bearable under the sweet nectar of epi lol


----------



## allforthegirl

I don't know as for shorter labours. 1st was helped along with petocin, 2nd & 3rd both induced, 4th again was given petocin. I hope with this one we don't have baby in home LOL, even if we live 5 min away from the hospital LOL


----------



## wannabubba#4

allforthegirl said:


> I don't know as for shorter labours. 1st was helped along with petocin, 2nd & 3rd both induced, 4th again was given petocin. I hope with this one we don't have baby in home LOL, even if we live 5 min away from the hospital LOL

How long do they wait overdue before inducing in Canada - when I was pregnant with my first three the normal was 10days over; then with my last baby it was 14 days over ... I am planning on refusing induction if this one is over 14days. My induced labour was horrendous.

xx


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

All 3 of mine were induced, my first "slowly" over 3 days. She was HUGE and it was a very difficult time. It was so long ago they gave you a bolus of epidural and not a regulated dose. She should have been a C Section, no doubt. 

My 2nd I was induced because my water was leaking, she was about 2 weeks early. Pit started at 9am, delivered at 10:37am with no meds.

My 3rd was induced at 34 weeks because my water broke, she wasn't as ready to come as my 2nd. . .9am pit, delivered at 5:07pm. Had an epidural.


----------



## allforthegirl

My two who were induced were induced at 37 and 38 weeks do to complications. The 37 week one because I was in constant contractions for over five weeks then the 38 week one was because of the proteins I talked about in my journal. They caused him to have two blood transfusions in utero. Then started to have problems again so was induced before he got very ill. Which a potential for this lo. 

I have actually never gone over due. The two that started to come on their own were right bang on time (edd).


----------



## Chalrhow

I failed my GTT :( Fasting blood cut off was 5... Mine was 5.1... 2 hour cut off was 10... Mine was 10.1... So now i have gestational diabetes :( 

My 1st labour was 6 hrs... My 2nd i was induced... was the worst labour ever, was 3 hrs... My 3rd, 4th and 5th were all sections... This baby i would really like to have a VBAC but i know i will probably be told no way :cry:

Wannabubba - Happy 12 weeks... I hope you can find a way to tell your friend... Its hard, i still have no idea what i will write in my message... I have been thinking about it lots.


----------



## blessedmomma

my 1st was 15 hrs- 2 weeks early. 
2nd was 8 hrs- on her due date.
3rd was 6.5 hrs- induced 11 days overdue.
4th was 9.5 hrs if you start from water breaking, contractions had to be started with Pitocin though so actually 6 hrs from contractions starting- 1 week early.
I had a surgery on my cervix right after having my 4th which is probably why my labors became so quick after this.
5th was 2-3 hrs from start to 10 cm- he was induced 3 weeks early due to complications with his placenta. I had to wait an hr at 10cm for my OB to show up and catch him.
6th was my guess 30-45 mins- 2 weeks early.

had my first appt today. went very good. I am using the same one I had last time and she is great. I am waiting on a call from the perinatal specialist to see what kind of testing they will do on me. im hoping for the verifi test so I can find out gender :) but they may only do that if there is reason to do so. like if my 12 week scan and blood work is high risk. they should be scheduling that with me when they call. when we asked her about the possibility of laboring very quickly again she said we could always call an ambulance to take us to the hospital that's across town or she could plan an induction about a week early. looking at my past she said she might ask if we can schedule a little early to make sure I make it. I didn't really want to be induced, but I need to think about it. the only 2 times I was induced was for necessary reasons. one was over due and the other had complications. of course I would not like to birth in the back of a vehicle or ambulance either so inductions would ensure I make it to the hospital and would also ensure I can get an epidural so I actually enjoy the birth. something to think about for sure

edit- heard the baby's heartbeat, so beautiful <3


----------



## blessedmomma

chalrhow- so sorry you didn't pass!!!! I am always amazed when I pass and always thinking I wont. I wouldn't know the first thing to do if I had gestational diabetes :hugs:

wannabubba- happy 12 weeks!!! <3


----------



## tryn4

Wannabubba-I was overdue 3 days when they induced me with my first. To be honest my obgyn is real easy going, I was in his office on my due date and he said ok we will just see what we have available as soon as for induction. If you can believe all my others were actually scheduled inducements, as in come to the hospital at such n such a date at 8am, but my last 2 I actually went into active labour on my own the morning of so no pitocin needed LOL. I do that on purpose because as blessed said I too like to make it in time for an epi so I can relax for the birth. I think my last 2 were scheduled in even before I was due, but literally by some miracle 2 times on a row that date was the day these buggers wanted to come!


----------



## tryn4

Charl I'm sorry about your test. How come they gave it to u so early? I don't think we get glucose test til 5 months.


----------



## blessedmomma

when I had a general practitioner (aka: our family dr) for births they didn't really offer inductions til we were overdue. they did offer things like stripping the membranes. when I use an ob/gyn for births they always offer induction at 39 weeks.

tryn- that's funny you go into labor the day of induction. my 4th was scheduled for induction and my water broke the afternoon before. he was born 11:59pm the day before he was supposed to be induced. :lol:


----------



## ricschick

ID like my labours to get shorter lol 1st was 31 hours 2nd 18hours 3rd 10 & 4th 10hours. 
Happy 12weeks Donna xx


----------



## tryn4

blessedmomma said:


> when I had a general practitioner (aka: our family dr) for births they didn't really offer inductions til we were overdue. they did offer things like stripping the membranes. when I use an ob/gyn for births they always offer induction at 39 weeks.
> 
> tryn- that's funny you go into labor the day of induction. my 4th was scheduled for induction and my water broke the afternoon before. he was born 11:59pm the day before he was supposed to be induced. :lol:

Literally that morning! I get up and I am in labor. I think what happens is I know I am going in the next day so I hit the mall & shop like a mad woman, and all that walking sends me in labor. I also have never had my water break on its own either. I've always had the hook after I'm strapped in to the bed lol


----------



## blessedmomma

:rofl: I bet your right tryn!!! 

I was always scared of my water breaking on its own. I heard it makes you have extremely strong contractions. the one pregnancy mine broke on its own I didn't start contracting and had to be put on Pitocin to get things going lol


----------



## tryn4

Yup I heard too...but it makes sense cuz u start to dilate like crazy after & the baby moves down.


----------



## Chalrhow

tryn4 said:


> Charl I'm sorry about your test. How come they gave it to u so early? I don't think we get glucose test til 5 months.

Yeah its usually 28 weeks they do GTT, but i had GD in my last pregnancy so had GTT earlier this time... Would have preferred to have waited a bit longer as now i will have double the amount of hospital appointments to try find babysitters for etc :(


----------



## wannabubba#4

sorry your results weren't so good chalrhow :) At least you might get extra scans to see bubba (if that's favourable to you?)

My waters never broke spontaneously either, and within seconds of them being broken I was experiencing the most pain ever, but then was pushing the next minute and each baby was born very shortly afterwards. I might try and let them go naturally this time -but maybe that would just lengthen my labour mmmmm something to think about

xx


----------



## tryn4

Ok charl! Well I'm sure you will be fine, of course the extra appts are a hassle but since u been there done that you will be strong :)
Wannabubba-LOL not me. I want to firmly in a hospital before my water goes. Who I say who will clean up that mess? :rofl:


----------



## Kaiecee

i was the same way my last pegnancy i had gd so far im ok now with my early testing i hope its not postive when i get it in september


----------



## Masonsbaby

Hi girls glad you're all good well finally I am feeling better yay no more sickness for me! Sometimes a smell might set me off but mostly I'm fine woohoo! Now I can start to enjoy it!!!!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

That's great masonsbaby! You had quite the time of it with the sick!


----------



## tryn4

Great to hear masons! Hopefully mine will settle soon, although I haven't had it too bad I'm still throwing up twice a day...significantly. like entire meals lol.


----------



## Masonsbaby

I hope its gone for U soon tryn its the worst feeling so sick I actually didn't mind the throwing up so much but the terrible nausea in between was horrendous I compared it to having the worst hangover with worst food poisoning throw in some chronic fatigue times it by 100 & you're still no where near close lol it sux :S


----------



## tryn4

Yea I had it bad earlier on in pregnancy. I have to say though nothing like my first pregnancy. It was severe. Couldn't hold down water. Vomited so much I eventually vomited my stomach lining & blood. By my second child I lost a back tooth from the constant acid bile. Even with # 3 & 4 the vomiting was way more uncontrolled. So the fact that I'm making it to the bathroom is WAAAAAY better! Nausea your right is sometimes worse than the throw up!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Masonsbaby so glad you are feeling better -and woop for being in second tri already xx

I stopped getting notifications of replies to threads, any one else having problems? 

xxx


----------



## tryn4

I'm still getting them. But I deleted my subscription to it once by accident, but once I posted in here again it came back.


----------



## wannabubba#4

tryn4 said:


> I'm still getting them. But I deleted my subscription to it once by accident, but once I posted in here again it came back.

Discovered my emails went into my spam folder -never did before lol -dunno what happened there! But all fixed now 

What kind of weekend is everyone having. I just napped for 2hrs on the sofa, bliss! Had been for a huge walk up the national park this morning with my youngest son and our dog and exhausted us both lol. 
Hubby is away to a musical /comedy festival all day, so home alone (well with the boys lol) ! Normally doesn't bother me but must admit today felt a bit sad and dare I say it 'needy'! Lol stupid preggo hormones haha Anyway, he sensed I was a bit off and said he is going to spoil me and pamper me tomorrow.

xx


----------



## tryn4

My husband works on Saturdays and I spent the morning relaxing watching movies. I cooked some breakfast for my boys, my daughter is away for the weekend. I'm about to go upstairs straighten up my room, and throw in a load of laundry. Later I plan on cooking dinner, so pretty quiet day.


----------



## blessedmomma

masons- so nice to hear you are feeling better :hugs: im still pretty sick but there are intermittent times when I feel ok so its getting better. at least its not constant all day long.

tryn- my first 2 were pretty bad too. I was crazy sick til 1 every day with them, but then felt better. my 3rd was my worst. I got dehydrated once and was so very sick. my throat hurt so much I couldn't eat or drink, it was horrible. one day I decided to count how many times I threw up. I got to 11 by 1pm and quit counting. ugh! I finally got some medicine that helped a little. my last 3 I have thrown up a little, but its mostly been nausea. really sucks when its all day. with my 4th I was nauseous the entire pregnancy and even threw up during labor, which is not normal for me. yuck. I feel sorry for those ladies that always throw up in labor. having a contraction while throwing up is not easy lol.

so sorry for the ladies that have or are experiencing GD. I always think I will fail and somehow I don't. wouldn't know the first thing about what to do if I had it. :hugs:

we went out and got a cat and puppy this weekend. im not much of an animal person, but my DH and kids promise to do the cleaning up after them so we will see how it goes. the cat already attacked the dog so far! we are getting the cats front claws out since he is an inside cat and I wont tolerate my kids or furniture being scratched up.


----------



## tryn4

Soooo my cooking thing didn't work out. Got lazy, now its 8 pm no one has eaten including myself! Ughhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## mom5284

I'm SO glad to see you here allforthegirl! I am sending you all my pink baby dust as long as you send me your blue! This will be my 9th Little One and I look forward to hearing from other large families, thanks for starting this thread!


----------



## allforthegirl

We got to go to the Midevil times show today. We really enjoyed it!! Though I couldn't eat any of the food that was served :( So all I ate was the awesome tomato soup. Which was fine cause I just wasn't all that hungry.


----------



## Chalrhow

mom5284 said:


> I'm SO glad to see you here allforthegirl! I am sending you all my pink baby dust as long as you send me your blue! This will be my 9th Little One and I look forward to hearing from other large families, thanks for starting this thread!

Wow 9... What have you got already ? I thought 5 was hard work, cant imagine having 9... What ages are they ? :)


----------



## wannabubba#4

mom5284 - welcome and congrats on number9 xx

When are you due?

A4tg - 2 more days to go - what time is your scan ? Mine is 11am (UK time obv)

Charlhow -whereabouts in Scotland are you from? I am about 15miles (north west) of Glasgow xx


----------



## tryn4

9! Wow thats great! Congrats & welcome! Its 5am here in Canada, can't sleep but I'm gonna try...


----------



## Chalrhow

wannabubba#4 said:


> mom5284 - welcome and congrats on number9 xx
> 
> When are you due?
> 
> A4tg - 2 more days to go - what time is your scan ? Mine is 11am (UK time obv)
> 
> Charlhow -whereabouts in Scotland are you from? I am about 15miles (north west) of Glasgow xx

Wannabubba... I am near paisley... Dunno why, but i thought you where from the US... maybe your picture lol :)


----------



## allforthegirl

My appt will be at noon on tues. 

I'm not really looking forward to today, it is going to be a very long one!


----------



## Chalrhow

allforthegirl said:


> My appt will be at noon on tues.
> 
> I'm not really looking forward to today, it is going to be a very long one!

Will you find out the gender at this appointment ?


----------



## wannabubba#4

Chalrhow said:


> wannabubba#4 said:
> 
> 
> mom5284 - welcome and congrats on number9 xx
> 
> When are you due?
> 
> A4tg - 2 more days to go - what time is your scan ? Mine is 11am (UK time obv)
> 
> Charlhow -whereabouts in Scotland are you from? I am about 15miles (north west) of Glasgow xx
> 
> Wannabubba... I am near paisley... Dunno why, but i thought you where from the US... maybe your picture lol :)Click to expand...

I am Alexandria - down near Loch Lomond /Balloch if you don't know it. Pic is from our honeymoon in Rhodes lol xx

A4tg - hope all goes well with your scan, and you get your pink baby xx:hugs:


----------



## allforthegirl

Chalrhow said:


> allforthegirl said:
> 
> 
> My appt will be at noon on tues.
> 
> I'm not really looking forward to today, it is going to be a very long one!
> 
> Will you find out the gender at this appointment ?Click to expand...

Well I'm hoping so, but if she isn't 100% then I want to wait.


----------



## blessedmomma

mom5284- congrats on #9 and welcome <3 big families are awesome! :)

aftg!!!!!!!!!!!!!! you may know the gender this tues!!!!!!!!!!!!! I absolutely cant wait to hear what you find out :happydance:


----------



## allforthegirl

Lol I may not find out at all. Since this scan is for something completely different lol or maybe won't cooperate or maybe the tech won't be 100%.


----------



## blessedmomma

I hope you find out. I would be disappointed to be 17 weeks and not find out at a scan lol. I don't know if I get the verifi test or not and wont know til my apt with the specialist. I have a feeling they aren't gonna do it so I may have to wait til October to find out the gender. *sigh* I guess I can wait if I must :haha:


----------



## Chalrhow

allforthegirl... Not long to wait... Hope baby behaves and you can find out :)

wannabubba#4... Yeah just across the Clyde :)


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I would also be disappointed! I sure hope you find something out! 

Materni21 tomorrow for me. 10 days to 2 weeks for results. Sigh. . .


----------



## tryn4

Nothing exciting coming up for me. My next appt is just a check up. Hopefully I will hear the hb. Why the hell I commented in another thread about feeling movement, (y do I do these things to myself) told them its probably gas (the person is 9 weeks and claims feeling movement) and of course a million women jumped in saying they're feeling movement early on and how they know the difference between gas. I'm almost 15 weeks and not really feeling anything so now I'm worried. LOL can't remember when I first started feeling movement with my other kids :s Whyyyyyyyyyyyyy! Honestly I do more harm then good stating my opinion, now I've just aggrevated myself.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I over question everything too Tryn! I'm a nervous wreck about them finding the hb tomorrow as usual. I'm not sure why I still worry. . .


----------



## tryn4

I know! I mean this is not my first rodeo, but I think as I get older I have turned into a nervous wreck. I was so carefree about my other pregnancies, while being in high stress, emotional physical u name it bad situations. Not to mention completely alone. Now I'm stable, in a loving marriage, great environment & I'm cautious?? Annnnnnnnnoyyyying myself LOL


----------



## allforthegirl

I am finding myself doing the same. Though I seem to chalk it up to having thousands more women to compare my pg with now compared to a handful before with my others. Funny thing was that when baby was super close to my left hip bone I could feel the odd movements but as soon as baby started to move out of the pelvic area I didn't feel anything for weeks. Just the other day I felt a very slight movement while using my doppler for the first time and went Ooooohhhhhhh :dohh: thats baby LOL. But man oh man did I have to put myself through the ringer first, thinking the worst. I too was more relaxed about baby with my previous's, than I am this time. 

So I am getting excited and nervous all at the same time about tomorrow. Just over 24hrs now until I see my bubb. It would be a bit disappointing not be able to tell what we are having tomorrow, but the good thing is (and I plan on telling the tech the same) if she is not 100% sure not to say anything because we should now better in two weeks time. Or the time after that.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Very sensible A4tg - I have read enough posts were ppl have been given the wrong info at 17weeks etc lol so if not 100% blatantly obvious then wait until the next scan; or one after that lol

Hope all goes well, it is my first scan tomorrow too with combined screening for trisomies- scared and excited lol - hope everything is okay

xxx


----------



## allforthegirl

That is the exact reason I don't want to know unless the tech is FOR SURE of the gender. I am sure since I am going to a high risk clinic that the tech will have more experience then most, for obvious reasons, but that doesn't mean that baby will be fully developed at this time!

I am sure that your scan will go lovely. I can't wait to see a pic of your little one!!


----------



## kerri28

Good to see some many in the same boat! I have 4 girls and this will be baby number 5 :) Baby number 5 is already starting to me not feel so great! I have dealt with worse. MS first 6months of first pregnancy, second pregnancy I suffered placenta abruption at 29 weeks daughter and I were on the very edge of leaving this world together but we made it and she turned 11 yesterday! ..and yesterday I got my BFP!


----------



## allforthegirl

Congrats and Welcome Kerri!! I am sorry you had such a struggle with baby #2!! though it sounds like everything worked out the way it was meant to!!


----------



## FeistyMom

Kerri - welcome! and wow - scary with #2, glad everything worked out :)

a4tg - can't wait to hear how your scan goes :)

charl - I had GD last pregnancy too, so I am probably going to be tested a bit early. Here they typically do a 1 hr test and if you fail that you do a 3 hour test later, but since I was borderline on the 1 hr 2 of my 3 pregnancies, and totally failed the 3 hr last time, I get to skip the 1 hr. Lucky me!

Early movements - I have a theory. yes, sure, women can tell what is 'gas', but hey - our insides are rearranging. Might be a baby moving, might be the liver relocating to my rib cage. Might be baby flutters, might be intestines fighting for space with my spleen... Until the movements actually feel like something a human being would make purposefully, I tend to discount them for myself.

I keep waffling between being really uptight with this pregnancy and being way easy-going. It is like a bipolar pregnancy or something!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Welcome Kerrie!

Appt today is at 3:15. . .ugh. They're going to tell me I've gained, I think 4-5 lbs. . .I hope it isn't a big deal. I'm just now getting to my pre preg weight after losing 8lbs. Anxious and nervous to hear the HB (last time was a harrowing experience when the nurse couldn't find it) and over anxious to have the Materni21 drawn. Whew! :)


----------



## allforthegirl

Whitesoxfan41 said:


> Welcome Kerrie!
> 
> Appt today is at 3:15. . .ugh. They're going to tell me I've gained, I think 4-5 lbs. . .I hope it isn't a big deal. I'm just now getting to my pre preg weight after losing 8lbs. Anxious and nervous to hear the HB (last time was a harrowing experience when the nurse couldn't find it) and over anxious to have the Materni21 drawn. Whew! :)

i can't wait to hear all about it!! and 4-5lbs is really nothing in the scheme of things, I am sure you are fine! I think I am up to 8lbs total now. I have been finding that I am gaining about .5-1 lbs a week now. I think that is a normal weight gain!! Though I am sure that some of the weight is from me being a bit bunged up LOL:dohh:


----------



## kerri28

Whitesoxfan41 said:


> Welcome Kerrie!
> 
> Appt today is at 3:15. . .ugh. They're going to tell me I've gained, I think 4-5 lbs. . .I hope it isn't a big deal. I'm just now getting to my pre preg weight after losing 8lbs. Anxious and nervous to hear the HB (last time was a harrowing experience when the nurse couldn't find it) and over anxious to have the Materni21 drawn. Whew! :)

i really wanted to lose 20 pounds before getting a BFP but it was hard enough to get this BFP so no time to waste. Atleast when we are preg we have a reason to gain weight! If I didn't look at it that way I would be a wreck all 9 months. Don't fret! gaining is better than losing.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I'm okay with gaining overall, HAHAHA, I just have probably gained 5lbs in 3 weeks. ;) The only time I don't feel sick is if I'm eating, so there ya go. I'm going to see if the doc would possibly give me something for nausea.


----------



## kerri28

With all my previous pregnancies I had no idea they could give you Zofran and other things for nausea until I worked at a pharmacy for a few years recently. The only otc thing I tried with one of them was some syrup that began with an E..forget the same but it didnt even make it down my throat. Then I tried Sea Bands and they helped a bit but hurt after a while. I didn't want to take them off for fear it would all come back. I was offered compazine supp. around 6mos with baby#1 after a hospital stay for dehydration. I was young then and already sick of the stuff going on the last thing I wanted was to use that lol. Good to know there are sublingual tabs now for under the tongue.


----------



## tryn4

Welcome Kerri! I'm on # 5 too...All my pregnancies were normal but my 2nd youngest had a stroke at the age of 2, so i almost lost him and he is a big strong boy just turned 12!!!! So I can totally sympathize with close brushes of the worst kind.

Feisty-I laughed so hard I spit water on my screen, thank god it's work property :rofl: 
Right? Right? Like yea I also get flutters non prgnancy when I havent eaten, or neglected t drink a warm tea...hellllllooooo. For me thats exctly what it is I need to feel human movement, or else its not "movement" I swear I bring this on myself, askig for it, commenting on things I alread know lol. But ppl get sooooooooo opinionated that THEY are right. Like ok, cuz first time moms (or even second or third timers etc) feel a flutter a 9 weeks that HAS to be the baby who is the size of a blueberry or whatevr kicking his way though your navel???? ROLLSEYES It's my own fault lol. I m soooo bipolar this preg it's not funny. That literally sums up my life at the mo.
Whitesox-excited to hear your appt update! dont worry about the weight (you have read some of my other posts on this topic so you know am a defender of the fat!)
A4TG-was your appt today or tmrw, also waiting to hear how your scan went! Exciting!
To all my girls-OH heyyyyyyyyy y'all (in my best southern accent)


----------



## allforthegirl

Tomorrow my appt is tomorrow at 10am or 12 your time Tryn!!


----------



## tryn4

Can't wait!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Had a good 16 week appt. :) The nurse couldn't find the hb AGAIN though, which always throws me into a panic. The doc found it no problem. Apparently my uterus is up where it should be but the baby is very low lying and she thinks I have a lot of fluid. Hope that isn't a bad thing. I got the AFP and Materni21 drawn and she said 10 days! My u/s isn't until October 1st, I'll be one day from 21 weeks. I did gain 4lbs in 3 weeks. LOL! She didn't mention it though. I'm still down from where I started from my scale at home, but I didn't see the doc until 9 weeks. 
I switched to the gummy vitamins (she gave me a script for chewables but it was going to cost $75 even with insurance, no thanks) and she ordered me zofran. I only got 30 tabs, but you can take it every 8 hours, so I'll have to ration. LOL


----------



## tryn4

Whitesox, sounds like everything on schedule! As I'm just a week behind you exactly I will have my 20 week u/s around the beginning of October too. I'm seeing the doc Sept 11th, then I'm going to try scheduling my u/s & appt on the same day if possible so I don't have to take too much time off. My hubby as well will probably come to that appt, lol I will have to warn him the day will be a write off. This will be his first ttime going with me to my "old" obgyn, and the whole women's unit is amazing but longggg waits.


----------



## allforthegirl

So I am sick of this nauseous feeling. I am so over it, I really need to get back into my groove here. I am making myself a GF pizza and the smell of the boys regular pizza is making me feel icky and I really want to eat!! REALLY!!


----------



## tryn4

I dont feel that hot today either, funny enough. When I finished work at 7pm, I got in the car, my chest got tight, a wave of nausea came over me & I'm sitting at home just not feeling....well good. Ughhhhhhhhhh. Hope u feel better soon A4TG!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Here's my 16 week bump. I had 3 freaking people on FB asked me if I was sure it wasn't twins. :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







photo(12).jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## tryn4

No whitesox, mine is big like that too! I had ppl at work rubbing my belly today!


----------



## blessedmomma

a4tg- cant wait to hear tomorrow! :)

tryn- hope your apt goes well and you get to schedule it all at once. I really try to stay away from posting on most of the other ones. women on here can be ridiculous. seriously they know all the answers and will bite your head off if you disagree. sometimes I read them and just laugh to myself, but don't dare comment lol. :hugs:

whitesox- sounds like a great appt!!! :happydance:

welcome kerri and congrats <3

I got a call from the specialist and go in sept 11 for my nuchal translucency scan and blood work. I will be 13 1/2 wks and plan on asking the nub theory. the specialist I see is the best in the state and very educated on it so I trust his opinion. he got my last one correct and I was only about 12 weeks. I guess the closer to 14 weeks you are the more accurate so im glad I will be so close this time :) in lots of studies they were 100% accurate for gender between 13 and 14 weeks whoop! of course if I have to wait I will have my for sure scan around 18 wks. that puts me in October. I only know that because this is the third time I have been due in march :haha:

and my ob/gyn called today. all my initial blood work came back ok, but I am dehydrated. I was told I need to greatly increase my fluids. easier said then done when you are extremely sick. but I will get on it since I had to go to the hospital in one pregnancy for dehydration and don't want that again


----------



## blessedmomma

beautiful bump whitesox!!!! <3 looks about right to me :) im gonna try to get a bump pic up soon. I seem to be getting bigger quicker than usual this time


----------



## allforthegirl

Well I was able to eat (Thank goodness) but I seem to have another problem coming on. My oesophagus was absolutely burning as the food was going down. I didn't make it spicy at all. Come body make up your mind already!! :dohh:

I am glad you are feeling a bit better Tryn, we had some nasty humidity here today, stepped outside and wanted to vomit too. YUCK! Thank goodness for the air!! BTW do you mind people touching your belly? I don't mind per say, I just don't like it until I know it is all baby, or else I just feel weird that they are rubbing my intestines :rolf:

Whitesox our belly's aren't that different. You can't not walk by me any more and say I am fat, I don't have a bump anymore, it is a true fandagle belleh! I just wish it was baby :rofl: I think you look lovely!! :kiss:


----------



## allforthegirl

blessed I hope you find out what you are having too. That would be cool to know that early. Also that is neat that your Dr will say anything at that time. Where we are they won't even open their mouths about nubs or anything. That is why I am worried we won't know anything in the morning!!


----------



## tryn4

Thx blessed! We have appts on the same day! Get some fluids in you lady pronto! Stat!
A4TG-as for the belly rub, depends on who is touching it. My bump it quite firm & high, so it was ok. Strangers um no, ppl who I suspect have a hygiene problem huge no no. I will literally break a hand. I feel the same way about ppl touching my babies too!


----------



## allforthegirl

Can't be as bad as my first walking up to a drunk on the street and putting his arms up in the air asking to be picked up. I seriously almost DIED right there!! Thank goodness I was with his father at the time and he was RCMP so the drunk was trying to pretend that he was sober and just patted my son on the head and walked away. Elder or not I would have knocked him out!!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I hope you can find out as well Blessed!!

I'm not really cool with the handling of my belly. It just sort of skeeves me out. LOL


----------



## blessedmomma

im kinda icked out by people touching my belly. my sis did it once and it didn't bug me, but something about it is just gross. I think its like you said a4tg- its not just baby. theres a lot of me in there too lol.

and well touching my babies... um no! unless you are respected family or approved to do so before hand :thumbup:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Good luck today A4tg xxx


Wish me luck I have mine in just over an hour - totally bricking it!


----------



## Chalrhow

wannabubba#4 said:


> Good luck today A4tg xxx
> 
> 
> Wish me luck I have mine in just over an hour - totally bricking it!

Good luck wannabubba !! 

Good luck A4TG !!

Cant wait to hear how you both got on !! :) x


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Can't wait to see the new updates!!! Good luck!


----------



## crysshae

Two scan updates today! So exciting! :happydance:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Well my scan went fabulous -we have a gorgeous little bubba with beautiful heartbeat, measuring 13w+4d so about a week ahead -new EDD now 28th Feb -but gonna go with my dates and not expect baby til mid / end March lol.

Midwife refused to consider that my dates could be accurate ;even though I charted and even got my BFP at 3w+1d so by their reckoning got my BFP at only 2weeks and ovulated CD6 lol - was not going to argue haha; can go off maternity one week earlier and get my next scan in 7 weeks but if (when ) I go over dates, then I will be refusing induction until at least 2weeks over MY dates.

My printer is refusing to scan so will need to upload pics later, but one of them is so cute as bubba is sucking thumb.

Totally on cloud nine :cloud9::cloud9: So happy to see the heartbeat and bubba bouncing around.
NT was 1.6 which I think is fine -need to wait on results of bloods to be sure of high /low risk category but so far so good.

xxx :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Sounds like a great scan!!! :) YAY!


----------



## Chalrhow

Thats great news about your scan wannabubba... Hopefully you can get pic uploaded later :) x


----------



## allforthegirl

wannabubba#4 said:


> Good luck today A4tg xxx
> 
> 
> Wish me luck I have mine in just over an hour - totally bricking it!

Mine is in an hour and a half from now. I am sure that we will both have great news for everyone!!

Edit: I am glad that yours went well, guess I should have read the rest of the posts before posting this one LOL


----------



## crysshae

Congratulations on your wonderful scan, Donna! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## wannabubba#4

crysshae said:


> Congratulations on your wonderful scan, Donna! Can't wait to see pics!

Here she / he is <3

xxx
 



Attached Files:







100E3120.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## crysshae

Awww! How sweet and precious!


----------



## allforthegirl

Very cute!


----------



## Chalrhow

Wannabubba... Your scan pic is so clear... And mega cute... look at baby sucking his/her thumb !!! Awwww :) 

A4TG... Any news ?


----------



## allforthegirl

I posted my reveal in my journal :flower:


----------



## blessedmomma

so precious hun! and fabulous you had such a great scan. 1.6 is really good. my last baby was 1.4. I read up on healthy nt results recently and I think they aren't concerned unless its 2.5-3. 

a4tg- off to look at your results!!! <3


----------



## Turnipstar

This will be my fourth! I already have 3 gorgeous girlies! X EDD 23/04/2014 x


----------



## tryn4

A4TG-LOL congrats my love! what can ya do it's meant to be, and boys will always be mama's boys!!! He looks beautiful! 

Wanna-congrats to you as well, I am so jealous of your clear u/s pics, mine are ridiculously fuzzy, I cant wait for my next one. He/ she looks lovely!Welcome to the February baby crew lol


----------



## blessedmomma

congrats and welcome turnipstar <3 big families are fab :)


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Welcome Turnipster! :)


----------



## allforthegirl

Welcome And congrats!!!! :wave:


----------



## allforthegirl

I woke up to my tail bone aching, things must me moving around good. I am going to have to rethink the way I sleep.....


----------



## Chalrhow

Turnipstar said:


> This will be my fourth! I already have 3 gorgeous girlies! X EDD 23/04/2014 x

Congrats and welcome... Will you be finding out the gender or staying team yellow ? :)


----------



## Chalrhow

I'm feeling pretty down about this gestational diabetes today :( All my blood sugar results have been high so far today and its really frustrating me, Ive cut all the rubbish and sugar out my diet and trying to eat healthy and its not making a difference :( I have an appointment for my consultant on Tuesday and have a feeling i am going to be put on insulin :( and i have this for another 25 weeks :(


----------



## allforthegirl

That has to be hard. I am sorry you have to go through this. have you seen a dietician about maybe it may just be the combination of foods that you need to be eating. I learnt a lot about eating a certain way to keep your blood sugar at an even pace, for weight loss to be at it's best. I am wondering if that would help you too.


----------



## wifenmom

Hi, I'm expecting Baby #4, I currently have 3 boys aging 6yrs-1yr :)


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Hello! Welcome!


----------



## FeistyMom

welcome and congratz to our 2 newcomers!

charl - I am dreading my GTT because I am assuming I'll have GD again. Managed with just diet last time, but it took quite a bit of experimenting for me to get it right. Have you tried with a very high protein breakfast? Peanut butter on one of those ridiculously thin pieces of sandwich thins seemed to help me regulate the entire day. Absolutely no white rice at any time, nor white pasta, although I *did* seem to tolerate miniscule amounts of brown rice and whole wheat pasta. That was particularly devastating to me!

Had to cut my hot cocoas out, and no chocolate ice cream. Those were also crummy to give up, but hubby found some neat diabetic-friendly alternatives at the store, including some sort of fudge bar that satisfied my sweet tooth, and didn't muck with my sugars too much as long as I took a walk after/while eating it.

Don't give up, and know that you are not alone :)


----------



## blessedmomma

so sorry charl! i wouldn't want to have to change my entire eating habits, but then to do it and see its not helping must be devastating :hugs:

welcome and congrats wifenmom <3


----------



## FeistyMom

I am feeling so... wishy-washy must please everyone today. It is completely unlike me! I posted in a group b strep thread, and then felt the need to post AGAIN to say stuff like 'oh take this seriously but don't panic' and 'I hope I wasn't misleading' after someone else posted a totally normal comment about taking it seriously.

I have blown my own mind today, and taken baby craziness to a new level. Hopefully this passes quickly!


----------



## tryn4

Welcome to our newcomers! Welcome to our perfect madhouse! :rofl: 
Feisty- other threads scare me. I realize this now LOL

Charl-your def not alone, I've never been thru it but I'm really sorry u are dealing with this! Honestly I dunno how I would cope cuz I'm never have my listening ears on & break all rules. You & feisty & the rest are just so strong. I always worry it could happen to me. Are their any warning signs?

Good evening to all my other ladies!


----------



## allforthegirl

HELLO :hi: heartburn! This seems just so early to have heartburn this early!!


----------



## wannabubba#4

A4tg -many congrats on your boy hunny, hope you are okay, and grieving for the girl you aren't having is pretty normal in my opinion, I did last time -was pretty sure I was carrying a girl and was definitely our last then too ( never say never haha) and was gobsmacked at 20weeks when we weren't. Took me a few tears and a few days then went baby boy shopping and was over it. And of course you will love this baby to the moon and back xxx

Welcome to turnip and wifenmom - hi and congrats Are you preferring any specific gender this time? 

Charli -so sorry to hear about your GD -Must be so tough, hope it doesn't get to the insulin stage but if it does, you will cope and be magnificent I am sure. Try not to worry. I get my GTT at 28weeks here, need to stop eating so much crap xxx

AFM- Went to work yesterday; and still never told anyone - hubby is quite annoyed I think!! He told everyone at 5/6 weeks but I insisted on waiting until later with my work. Said I would after my scan and will soon, but my boss was off yesterday and I want to tell her personally. Is this silly? He said, send her an email, or text message or phone her. Hubby wants to post pic on facebook too but as I have work colleagues on there I am holding off there too in case my boss finds out from there. Sigh, think it may be due to the fact that I was off sick practically the whole of the last pregnancy, with severe MS weeks 8-11 and then SPD from week 16 - to maternity leave. Want to be able to say I am pregnant.... and still here lol!
I really do want to announce on facebook though, makes me wonder why I have so many work colleagues on there lmao 

...And I would be so annoyed if I had announced to the world and hubby was 'keeping it secret' lol Maybe I could phone my boss tomorrow or is that bad? I work shifts and part time so I rarely see her as it is.

xx


----------



## louise1302

Hi everyone I'm pregnant with baby number 7

I have 5 sons who are 15,14,13,4 and 2 and as you can see from my signature my very precious very wanted daughter was stillborn in may

I'm not finding out what this baby is nor do I care. So long as it comes screaming ill be happy

Happy and healthy 9 months to you all


----------



## Chalrhow

I am seeing a dietitian on Tuesday next week... Hopefully they can help me out some more. 

Tryn4... I don't really know the warning signs as ive always found out when my sugar levels are borderline... I think some signs are increased thirst and frequent need to pass more urine... When my blood sugars are high i don't notice much different... When they are low, which is hardly ever, i usually get a really bad headache.

Wannabubba... Yeah i should have had my GTT at 28 wks too but as ive had GD previously my consultant wanted me tested sooner... Have you had Gestational Diabetes before ? Yeah i don't see anything wrong with phoning your boss, as least that way she will hear it from you and not from someone who seen it on Facebook. I think the longer you leave it the harder it gets... Ive still not told people and im finding it harder.

Louise... Hi and congratulations on baby number 7... So sorry to hear what happened to your daughter. x


----------



## wannabubba#4

chalrhow -thanks! and no I have not had GD before but have been testing previously because of my PCOS and my dad having type 2 diabetes. 

Louise -hi and welcome, many congrats on your pregnancy and so so sorry on your loss that is so tragic. We are staying team yellow too xxx


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Chalrhow said:


> I am seeing a dietitian on Tuesday next week... Hopefully they can help me out some more.

I hope the dietitian appointment helps. GD would be SO HARD. Hugs!

Hey Louise! Welcome and congratulations! I'm so very sorry for your loss. HUGS!

Feisty, I get weird and 2nd guess everything as well right now, hormone city. I personally have to remember that you can't read emotions in type. Someone yesterday was pretty rude to me because of something I said that was taken completely wrong. BAH! 

a4tg, I've had heartburn for 3-4 weeks already. SO not cool. :)

Hoping everyone has a lovely day! It is very hot here today so I'll be hanging in the airconditioning. ;)


----------



## tryn4

Welcome Louise, my deepest condolences on your little Angel princess. 

Charl- thanks for the info, I know its something that can hit any of us. :hugs:

Wannabubba-I don't think my hubby has told anyone. It annoys the hell out of me, but he kinda is a quiet private guy. When I told my kids, my daughter posted it on fb & a lady I know is on her fb & made a comment like wow your good I'm only on one & my husband flipped. He made her take it down and said too many ppl get jealous & badmine (its a Jamaican term that mean jealousy & envy) at this point my belly is noticeable, and his grandma is here from New York & we are seeing her this weekend. He hasn't told her but I'm sure she heard from someone else & I'm dreading seeing her just because of the awkwardness lol. I hope she isn't upset we never told her yet personally but I felt my husband should have.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Tryn - has he given you a reason as to why he hasn't said anything? -I know for men it doesn't seem real until scans etc or until baby is here in some cases lol

I feel bad that my hubby maybe thinks I am maybe with holding info for any other reason than I want to tell my boss lol - I think I will phone her tomorrow, just gets it out there xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

whitesox -enjoy the sun and warmth, it is freezing here and raining today :(
xx


----------



## allforthegirl

wannabubba thank you for your understanding words. I am feeling a bit better today, but I am going through all the stages of grief, just not as sad today. I too went out and bought a crib bedding set for my little man. Though I am not ready for the FB world to know yet. I am not ready for everyone's "didn't get a girl hey?". So I am not sure if I will ever post anything on there at all. As for the boss thing, ya I think if you don't to talk to him/her very often a phone call would be best then. Either way I think your boss will appreciate the heads up LOL


----------



## wannabubba#4

allforthegirl said:


> wannabubba thank you for your understanding words. I am feeling a bit better today, but I am going through all the stages of grief, just not as sad today. I too went out and bought a crib bedding set for my little man. Though I am not ready for the FB world to know yet. I am not ready for everyone's "didn't get a girl hey?". So I am not sure if I will ever post anything on there at all. As for the boss thing, ya I think if you don't to talk to him/her very often a phone call would be best then. Either way I think your boss will appreciate the heads up LOL

I have one girl already and still get the ' so trying for girl this time then?' I am hoping that because we aren't finding out until the birth, that people will be a bit more sensitive (asking a lot really there though aren't I ? lmao) and I don't get too many stupid 'aww another boy' comments this time (if he is). I think I am chillaxing being team yellow this time because my birth last time was so traumatic and they had me believe I was losing him, so once he was born I didn't care if he was boy, girl , eunuch or hermaphrodite lol as long as he was healthy :haha::haha:

Yeah and as for my boss, think I will phone tomorrow, even my dad is pestering me to get pics on facebook now lol -thanks xx:hugs:


----------



## allforthegirl

I think if I already had at least one girl then I think we would team :yellow: too this time. But at the same time I am glad we found out. Though it would have been nice to have one surprise LOL Oh well. I get what I get right LOL


----------



## Chalrhow

I'm not posting anything at all on Facebook about this pregnancy... As last time i got people commenting "You've got to be Kidding" and "You are crazy" that was it, no congratulations from them, just a few nasty people who couldn't comment anything nice at all, and i thought they wouldn't say that crap to my face, think if you cant say anything nice then don't say nothing at all ! I don't know if OH is going to put anything on his Facebook but he wont be tagging me in it if he does.


----------



## HomeEdMom

5th and 6th for me


----------



## allforthegirl

HomeEdMom said:


> 5th and 6th for me

Wow Congrats.:dance:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Chalrhow said:


> I'm not posting anything at all on Facebook about this pregnancy... As last time i got people commenting "You've got to be Kidding" and "You are crazy" that was it, no congratulations from them, just a few nasty people who couldn't comment anything nice at all, and i thought they wouldn't say that crap to my face, think if you cant say anything nice then don't say nothing at all ! I don't know if OH is going to put anything on his Facebook but he wont be tagging me in it if he does.

That is awful! Must admit, this worries me a bit - even if people think they are just being funny; it is NOT funny! A new life should be celebrated and not ridiculed or made the butt of other's childish jokes. 

My eldest sister looked quite disgusted when I told her, and then laughed and said'' you have really got the wrong idea about 'life beginning at 40' -could you not have had a holiday without the kids or got a tattoo , or something?''
I replied well I have a holiday every year, and love taking the children, its the best time as a family; and I have tattoos already -she shut up then:wacko:

Saw her last week, and she commented, OMG look at the size of you, I had forgotten you were preggers :nope:

Expecting some sort of sarcasm from her when (if) the scan pics go up -but said in the light of humour, so if I say anything in return it looks like I am all hormonal or something xx

You are right, if people cannot say anything then they should say nothing at all xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Congrats and welcome HomeEdmom xxx and woop twins , now that is exciting -I always wanted twins (secretly hoped number 5 would have been 5 and 6 but definitely only one in there haha)


----------



## Chalrhow

Congratulations on number 5 & 6 HomeEdMom :)

Wannabubba... Your sister sounds like mine... When i told her about number 6, she never even acknowledged it and totally changed the subject, then she made some snide comment about how i wouldn't love my youngest anymore... like as if i stop loving any of my children just because i have another baby... She is ridiculously immature although a lot older than me, my aunt says its jealousy... And definitely a new baby should be celebrated whether its number 1 or number 21 ! :)


----------



## wannabubba#4

Chalrhow said:


> Congratulations on number 5 & 6 HomeEdMom :)
> 
> Wannabubba... Your sister sounds like mine... When i told her about number 6, she never even acknowledged it and totally changed the subject, then she made some snide comment about how i wouldn't love my youngest anymore... like as if i stop loving any of my children just because i have another baby... She is ridiculously immature although a lot older than me, my aunt says its jealousy... And definitely a new baby should be celebrated whether its number 1 or number 21 ! :)

I am sure there is a bit of jealousy with my sister too, she really thought about having another 4 or 5 years ago, when she was about 38/39 and says its the best decision she has ever made to stick to her 2 that she has already(but I have an inkling it was more her hubbys decision than hers lol) Shame if that is the case though xxx


----------



## allforthegirl

Your sisters sound a lot like my brother in the way of immaturity!! We seem to all have someone somewhere that has to be like that. 

All that you are all talking about people saying things is exactly why I don't want to say anything. People really shouldn't say anything, cause it really has nothing to do with them. They all have to have their opinions but I don't need to hear them.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Exactly! Maybe I wont tell facebook lol xx


----------



## tryn4

wannabubba#4 said:


> Tryn - has he given you a reason as to why he hasn't said anything? -I know for men it doesn't seem real until scans etc or until baby is here in some cases lol
> 
> I feel bad that my hubby maybe thinks I am maybe with holding info for any other reason than I want to tell my boss lol - I think I will phone her tomorrow, just gets it out there xxx

Well you kinda have to know my hubby to understand. He just figures its our business and ppl will find out when the baby is here. He doesnt like gossip or bad comments, he processes information through his brain before carefully choosing his words, unlike me where I just say whatever is the first thing on my mind lol which sometimes gets me in trouble. 

Quite a few of our family knows, his mum, his sis etc, (who incidentally is 21, in uni & basically got outted on fb (not in a nice way by some horrible frenemies) about her secret pregnancy, and so she is having a lil girl 6 weeks before me) Can I just rant a moment on that...I am supportive of her but there is like 5% of me that is a lil upset that she is stealing my husbands first child shine, because my mother in law (who is like a mum to me) was going to try to come to Canada, and it was a big excitement for her (she is so loving to my other kids) but now my sis in law who is back home with her will probably need her way more than I do but I am a lil sad because I've never had a mum, and I was so thrilled at the idea she would come & fuss, and now thats all not gonna happen :( so I am just the tiniest bit sad, which I know is fairly selfish of me, but you know.... ANYWAY thats so off topic but just crossed my mind.

I agree about the comments on fb...I mean I can only imagine what ppl think of me, jealousy is really a hell of a thing. But I say F-them, you dont live my life, you dont pay my way or my childrens way, and both my husband and I work full time so GET A LIFE! I never look at another persons life and envy them because you have no idea what they have been through to get there.


----------



## allforthegirl

tryn4 said:


> Well you kinda have to know my hubby to understand. He just figures its our business and ppl will find out when the baby is here. He doesnt like gossip or bad comments, he processes information through his brain before carefully choosing his words, unlike me where I just say whatever is the first thing on my mind lol which sometimes gets me in trouble.

You hubby sounds like mine and you sound like me!! He does take his time to think out what he wants to say. I am so impatient it makes me mad some times.

As for your MIL I can understand if she is not coming anymore when you thought she was. Maybe she still will after a bit.


----------



## wifenmom

we're keeping our pregnancy a secret for as long as possible... I have my 9/10 week scan in a couple weeks and maybe then I can share, but I'm dreading it.


----------



## FeistyMom

congratz to our new expectant mommies! and twins - how exciting!!

I had a lot of thoughts as I read through the posts today, but I also have a seriously annoying headcold and I'm trying to get stuff done at work and all of them are fading away before I can type, so sorry if I sound dumb!

Tryn - totally understand the sadness, and hope you DO get to enjoy some 'mum' time with MIL.

a4tg - i just want to give you a big hug. take as much time to grieve as you need, and we're always here for support or to listen if you need a rant.

I thought I had other comments to make but keep getting IMs from colleagues and have to leave office in LITERALLY 5 minutes to make it to a school social for my lil first grader (still hard to believe).

Hope everyone is hanging in there and has some happy/fun things happening! :)


----------



## tryn4

Thank u both. Yes I will get the mum time but that being said my sis needs her so much more and her & my hubby are kind enough to share their mum with me so its ok. She has never been on a plane, and its difficult to get a travel visa, but I'm hoping maybe next summer.

How is everyones week going? I'm exausted...thank god Labour day is Monday! Day offfff!


----------



## allforthegirl

LOL I plan on having a yard sale this weekend, other wise I am sitting on more stuff we don't use for another year. I am praying for nicer or should I say a tiny bit cooler weather LOL. So my labour day will be busy with that!!


----------



## blessedmomma

welcome and congrats on twins hun!!! <3

yes so excited for labor day!!!! :)

the comments people make are ridiculous. with my 4th a sil said our family rounded off nicely (we had 2 girls and 2 boys at that time) I told her we weren't done and she was floored. that was just the beginning. when I got preg with my 5th, my mil called and lectured dh about the cost of raising 5 children. seriously lectured him. um, we don't borrow money from you and we take care of ours, but thanks anyways. he hung up on her and didn't talk to her til she apologized. when I got preg with my 6th a different sil said she was worried about my health. this is someone who is addicted to speed and doesn't have custody of her 2 children due to that. I think some people should work on their own health issues. after my 6th the first sil was over and I said it was possible we would have more. she asked me if I was afraid of dying??? um no. If I lived like that I would never leave the house. certainly there is more of a chance of dying in car wrecks and whatnot than in childbirth nowadays. we have also gotten our share of 'your crazy' and such in between. where did people learn their manners??

the top worst thing I have ever encountered is a woman from church. she is always asking if we will have more and shaking her head as if in disapproval when we say we would love 10 more. one day when I was pregnant with #6 and she didn't know it yet she told me a story about her sister. she said her sister had 8 kids and miscarried #9 and was crushed. and she couldn't understand her depression since she had 8 other kids. is this lady serious???? surely she can fathom that her sister loved that baby as much as the rest of her kids right??? her view on her sister and her baby made me feel sick. how heartless can someone really be? but I do hear her complain about her children and grandchildren ALL the time so maybe she just doesn't have that maternal bond, idk. I can imagine what she says about us behind our back

the gender thing is a funny one too. we have 2 girls, but I guess since our last 4 have been boys everyone assumes we want a girl. I am over the moon to be pregnant again since I am 35 and my period had been returned for 5 months before we got pregnant this time I was really wondering if that was it for us. so I will gladly take whichever. we feel a girl would be a nice change, but a boy would fit in perfectly too with my lil group of guys. we would still love more children after this so who knows what I will end up with when its all said and done!


----------



## wannabubba#4

my thoughts on gender too; although this is our last ;)

xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Well just went global with our new baby news (or at least national lol)

Spoke to my boss on the phone, was really worried about that conversation and don't know why -she was delighted, said how pleased she was for me, and thanked me for letting her know (Also asked if this was number 2 or was it 3 ?? Lol Actually 5 now I said, haha and I have worked for her for 4 years lol )

And have just posted on fbook - so far all good reactions -hopefully those not impressed will just not comment / or like


xxx


----------



## crysshae

Happy to hear it went so well! Hopefully you will get no negative comments ever!


----------



## allforthegirl

Awesome! You are braver than I.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

So glad it went well! I have a pretty large number of FB friends and only 1 person said twice "I just can't believe it" and one other said "Better you than me". Their issue with me is my age though, and the fact that I have children that are so much older. I don't even understand where some learned manners from. . .being rude just seems so natural to them. LOL!


----------



## MamaPeaches

wannabubba#4 I hope you never get any bad comments ever! This time we aren't going to announce expect to immediate family. People can be so mean and hateful I've learned those who love and care about my family regardless of size are the only people who deserve to know! 

I forgot how miserable morning sickness and being exhausted all the time was. I'm already ready for the 2nd tri so I'll feel better!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I hope the first trimester goes quickly for you mamapeaches!


----------



## allforthegirl

I don't miss the first trimester AT ALL!! I am very happy to be here. Even if I am struggling with other issues. I hope that you get here quick and ms isn't too horrible for you!


----------



## FeistyMom

Sorry to hear about the ms mamapeaches - hopefully it will pass quickly and you'll be in 2nd tri!

I completely screwed up today :( my phone calendar doesn't sync with my office calendar, and I missed my blood draw for my screening :( I AM SO MAD! I get my work calendar on my phone, but if I add stuff directly to my phone, it never goes back to the work calendar so I have to remember to manually enter it. I KNEW I had the blood draw at lunch time, but then I get into the office and there is this super rush/panic amongst some sales people who want to do a demo to our CEO and I completely forgot what time:( Then afterwards all I could think about was food, so I ate lunch, and only remembers THREE HOURS LATE. So now I'm worried that the blood draw will be too late (although they got me in Tuesday morning), AND I didn't get to schedule my anatomy scan. SO MAD!


----------



## allforthegirl

Screening for what Feisty? I am sorry you forgot it. There is always a reason behind everything. Maybe if you left to get it you would have been in an accident and you may have been hurt badly. I usually try and find a positive in everything.


----------



## blessedmomma

oh no feisty! I agree with a4tg. must have been your angels working overtime :hugs:

I cant wait for 2nd tri as well! my ms is almost gone thankfully, but I am exhausted all the time still. know whats weird?? my ob considers me 2nd tri at 13 weeks, but I got on here and looked for 2nd tri boards and they start at 14 weeks. so I looked in my book and it also says 13 weeks. does it change depending on where your at?? is the US different or something??


----------



## iluvbnmii

I posted a post to the thread but I dont know why it didn't post. I dont know if I'm pregnant and I haven't taken a test. I have a pap smear appointment and decided to wait until then instead of spending money on one when I have to pay a co-pay anyway. I have 2 sons (11 & 8) and a daughter 6. My kids are from my marriage, my he RIP. I am in a relationship for some years. You aren't planning and trying and I know he doesn't want one right now. I know he will be upset if I am but he will get over it.
I feel sick and I do get sick at times, gassy, bloated sometimes, sleepy, headache, fully breast, moody, going to the bathroom like every 2 hours or so...oh yea and I'm 9 days late. I go to my sons football practices and I sleep for most of time smh. I feel so bad but they dont know I fall asleep.:wacko::blush:
I hope no one minds me posting in here even though I dont know for sure if I'm pregnant or not:hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

when are you taking a test hun??? I don't think I could be 9 days late and not test :lol:


----------



## allforthegirl

blessedmomma said:


> oh no feisty! I agree with a4tg. must have been your angels working overtime :hugs:
> 
> I cant wait for 2nd tri as well! my ms is almost gone thankfully, but I am exhausted all the time still. know whats weird?? my ob considers me 2nd tri at 13 weeks, but I got on here and looked for 2nd tri boards and they start at 14 weeks. so I looked in my book and it also says 13 weeks. does it change depending on where your at?? is the US different or something??

I think it all depends on how you look at it. In WTEWE it say that when you are 13 weeks you are actually in the 14th week of PG. I think that is what it is all about. I too believe once you have finished your 12th week that you are in the 2nd trimester!!


----------



## iluvbnmii

blessedmomma said:


> when are you taking a test hun??? I don't think I could be 9 days late and not test :lol:

When I go for my pap on Wednesday. I guess I'm kinda scared to take one because of the symptoms I'm having and I have been having dreams of being pregnant and my best friend just told me like a few weeks ago she had a dream I was pregnant with a little girl


----------



## allforthegirl

Women get paps all the time whilst pg, so I am sure you are just fine.

AND :test::test::test:


----------



## DeeHobbit

Hi guys, I haven't been keeping up much. I feel for you mamapeaches :hugs: I am sick as a dog and not quite 6 weeks in yet. My HCG was 43000 at 5.3 weeks. Literally off the charts. I'm not concerned that it is twins though. We've gone through this song and dance every pregnancy and only singletons the last three times.

I was just wondering... is anyone else basically gone completely nutty?

I seriously feel like I have lost my marbles. Tears, anxiety, extremely negative self speak. It is a nightmare. 

I am having trouble manouvering around this forum as well. My old forum there was a due date area - so like all the moms due in April 2014 would have a place they could catch up. That was a big part of all of my pregnancies and I can't find anything similar online. It was really good to get to know people who were on the same journey at the same time.

Well...

I hope everyone is feeling well.

Hugs to anyone with serious MS and well done all those who've made it through to the second trimester! A very nice reminder that there is light at the end of the tunnel.

Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## iluvbnmii

allforthegirl said:


> Women get paps all the time whilst pg, so I am sure you are just fine.
> 
> AND :test::test::test:

Oh I'm not scared about the pap. I always get them, but about the results. Before this I was thinking of getting my tubes tied and lately I've been getting this over whelming feeling of baby fever out of the blue.


----------



## Masonsbaby

DeeHobbit
If you look under all the first trimester second trimester stuff there's a pregnancy groups and discussions board where you can find due date groups etc xx congrats
Mamapeaches great to see you back! I was extremely ill with ms and had to take zofran which I highly recommend really makes a difference :)


----------



## louise1302

Go to groups anddiscussions then pregnancy and look for the month you're due( although I've not joined one yet as I'm due either the end of one month/start of next so waiting for 12 weeks scan


----------



## allforthegirl

Ok I lost it on my 9 yr old. I need to Rant! He told me in the middle of the night that he puked in his room. I seriously have issues with being woken up whilst pg, and puke so to avoid freaking on him about puking, and waking his brother I said we will clean up in the morning. This was after he was trying to run a bath at 3am. Anyways this morning about 6 again he wanted to have a bath, just told him to wait until his brother were awake. He goes down stairs only to apparently come back up them because to tell me he was going to puke then promptly puked on the stairs. I FREAKED! :gun: :grr: If you have to puke you don't go tell anyone you go to the toilet! What is it with my kids not knowing that you sit at the toilet or carry a bucket. NOOOOOOO! Mine rather puke on the floor!:ban:](*,)](*,):devil:


----------



## iluvbnmii

Well I tested and my symptoms aren't all in my head...I'm having number 4!!! I should be 5 weeks and 4 days today with a due day of 29 April 2014. I want to have girl but if I dont it's fine, I will be happy with a healthy and Happy bundle of joy. Now my next step is telling my SO, I know how he is going to be very angry. Yesterday he made a statement that I need to hurry and come on my period. I think I want to wait a little while because I have been pregnant by him before but had a miscarriage at almost 5 weeks. I didn't have symptoms with that pregnancy other than being late. With this one I didn't realize I was late until I got sick.
I'm happy but worried at the same time but I know that the end everything will be ok!!!


----------



## iluvbnmii

I know what you mean about being woke up. I dont like being woke up period when I'm sleep. My daughter woke me up once when she got sick but she made it to the toilet. I didn't know what she wanted me to do if she made it to the toilet. Another time she woke me up because she said she had a snake and a smurf in her room...she has very vivid dreams. I had to go in her room in look under and in everything and it was 30 mins before I had to wake up. I can't stand that the most.


----------



## allforthegirl

iluvbnmii said:


> Well I tested and my symptoms aren't all in my head...I'm having number 4!!! I should be 5 weeks and 4 days today with a due day of 29 April 2014. I want to have girl but if I dont it's fine, I will be happy with a healthy and Happy bundle of joy. Now my next step is telling my SO, I know how he is going to be very angry. Yesterday he made a statement that I need to hurry and come on my period. I think I want to wait a little while because I have been pregnant by him before but had a miscarriage at almost 5 weeks. I didn't have symptoms with that pregnancy other than being late. With this one I didn't realize I was late until I got sick.
> I'm happy but worried at the same time but I know that the end everything will be ok!!!

Well I think if this little one sticks then the soul was meant to be here with you two as parents!!:baby::baby:


----------



## Mapleroo

Hi Ladies

I got my BFP a few days ago and expecting #4. When this one is born my youngest will be almost 9 so a bit nervous about starting from scratch all over again, but also really excited. Looking forward to getting to know you all!


----------



## allforthegirl

Congrats, wow we have had a lot of new large family mommies the last few weeks. Great to meat you all.


----------



## iluvbnmii

Congrats!!!


----------



## Justagirlxx

This will be my 3rd... can I join? We did not plan on having 3 but here I am (again!) I am happy and excited but also nervous to have 3.. is my car and/or bank account big enough for this!? Lol.


----------



## iluvbnmii

So my and kids and I are downstairs cleaning and out of the blue my oldest says he wonders how his little sister (my youngest) will act with a little sister. I haven't said anything to anyone and he hasn't said anything like that before. When I was pregnant with my daughter he asked was a pregnant (I didn't at the time I was) and when he asked that, it was the day I was suppose to ovulate. He also told me I was having a girl when I was about 3 months.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Congratulations and H&H 9 to the newbies! :)


----------



## tryn4

Mapleroo said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I got my BFP a few days ago and expecting #4. When this one is born my youngest will be almost 9 so a bit nervous about starting from scratch all over again, but also really excited. Looking forward to getting to know you all!

Welcome maple! I'm expecting # 5 and my youngest will be 9 on Sep 10th. I kinda felt out of practice, but everything is slowly falling into place. Everyday I get more confident. Congrats to you & all the newcomers!


----------



## wannabubba#4

hi Mapleroo yay, congrats again hun xxxx

and to all the other newbies too of course, many congrats xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

welcome and congrats to the newbies <3

maple my 2 oldest were 7 and 8 when I had my 3rd. I can relate for sure! it will all come back to you mama :)

dee- im not a complete mess, but im different for sure. usually I don't tear up or cry really at all. my DH is usually more sensitive than me and is quicker to tear up at a movie, etc. well, I cant even listen to songs on the radio without tearing up and he wants to watch this movie we have where these peoples little girl dies in a wreck. I just know I will be bawling my eyes out. even though normally it doesn't phase me, just thinking of watching the movie made me tear up :roll:


----------



## pamela77

I would love to join we have 8 little ones and I'm expecting a new little one in April. This will be our 9th baby but 11th Pregnancy. We have 7 girls and our baby boy:cloud9:

Glad to be here:happydance:


----------



## pamela77

I was told today that the more babies you have the less likely you are to have a Ectopic pregnancy. Is this true? I always worry bout this even though I don't have any of the risk factors.

Anyone else ever wonder about this in the early stages?


----------



## allforthegirl

I found out I had an ectopic pg with my last BFP. I am not sure if what you said has any ground to it, because of many factors. Though I know you shouldn't worry unless you have loads of pain or strange blood, mine was peachy brown in the beginning and started to cramp, went to ER and numbers started to drop and u/s showed a mass on my ovary. I am sure you will be just fine. We have enough to worry about other than to think that we may have an ectopic pg. :hugs:

BTW welcome!!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Welcome! :)


----------



## tryn4

Welcome welcome! So many bigger families! Well isn't this great..I always remember all of you lovelies when ppl say "oh is this your first?" and I say "no my fifth" and their eyeballs look like they are gonna pop out of their head....usually follows "you don't LOOK like you have so many kids" :rofl: what does that mean? I refuse to take that as a compliment without explanation.


----------



## allforthegirl

Yes I get that too, I seem to get "You don't look old enough to have four children!" One lady even said to me once, "Wow four kids! How are you going to buy them all cars?" I just looked and laughed but what I wanted to tell her is "I am not, they will have to pay for their own car just like I had to". Or "wow four boys, you won't be able to put food on the table for them" Now that one has some truth, cause they already eat me out of house and home LOL, but it is not their place to say.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Yesterday I got ''Wow 5 -you're a glutton for punishment (snigger)'' - what??!!! No my children are not a punishment cheers!

Must admit most of my comments were very good, although the amount of people hat asked if it was an accident surprised me - I just smiled and said no of course not, all planned just like my other 4, is just time for another baby. But maybe I should have just looked them straight in the eye, stony faced and asked WHY? Why would you ask that? LOL

Didn't bother me that much tbh , I think they were just surprised; which I expected anyway. But still I thought a bit rude to ask -I would never ask that -even if I thought it lol

xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

A4TG - haha, buying them all cars lol - yep I have so far bought all my boys cars, the little dinky kind haha and that is all they will be getting. I bought my first car and never felt hard done by for it, they wont either ;)

xx


----------



## Chalrhow

Hi... I've had no internet since Friday night... Stupid Virgin Media... They cant even send an engineer till Tuesday... My next month bill better be free or they will have to deal with my hormones :telephone::grr: ... Hate having no internet, cant even do something as simple as check my bank account... My phone is so rubbish, really need to get my upgrade sorted !! 


Welcome to all the newbies and congratulations :) 

I get the 'you don't look old enough to have 5 kids' comments too... I think its quite cheeky when people ask if your pregnancy is planned... Not really any of their business... Id never dream of asking anyone that question ! 

Wannabubba... Glad you got a nice reaction from your boss :)


----------



## Mapleroo

Thanks so much for all the warm welcome's ladies! 

I get what you are all saying about peoples responses to larger families. I was raised in a religion (however no longer practicing) where large families are the norm. My DH is the oldest boy of 8 brothers and sisters so I don't think anyone is even going to bat an eye when we tell them we are expecting #4. A few years ago, one of his siblings thought that my DH had a vasectomy (what business it is of his and why he felt he needed to express his disdain at that, I will never know!) but the drama that caused was unbelievable! I imagine they will all be hoping it's twins so we can try to catch up a bit:wacko:


----------



## blessedmomma

yep have heard all the comments myself. 

I have to admit I have only been a Christian for 6 yrs now. I was very sarcastic and outspoken before so if I would have heard half the stuff I hear now someone would have gotten some extremely rude responses right back or I hate to say it, a stiff arm in their face. these things still come in my head, but I am learning self control to just smile and walk away. I want to be a smart butt sometimes and give some ridiculous responses... (but alas I just giggle these out with my DH as we walk away)

"don't you know what causes that?" - "no! tell me please! we keep ending up pregnant and I cant figure it out!" or "yes, that's the problem. we really need to buy a tv." or my DH's fave, "yes, and we like it!"

"how many children are you gonna have" - "not sure yet, we are going til we get an ugly one."

"don't you realize how much children cost?" - "of course! my grocery bill is bigger than my mortgage!" or " we are currently considering buying a cow to save on the price of milk."

"are they all yours" - "yes! you should see the other 10 at home." or "sure, why- do you want to buy a couple?"

anyways... you get my point. I have such a sarcastic side im trying to work on. :blush:


----------



## crysshae

Lol! Those are great! I've been a Christian since I was a child, and my sarcastic side still must be shared at times. I would blow up if I never let a remark slip. :haha: 

My DH's favorite response when people ask him if we own a TV is "Why yes, we turn it on so the other kids can't hear us." :blush:


----------



## allforthegirl

blessedmomma said:


> yep have heard all the comments myself.
> 
> I have to admit I have only been a Christian for 6 yrs now. I was very sarcastic and outspoken before so if I would have heard half the stuff I hear now someone would have gotten some extremely rude responses right back or I hate to say it, a stiff arm in their face. these things still come in my head, but I am learning self control to just smile and walk away. I want to be a smart butt sometimes and give some ridiculous responses... (but alas I just giggle these out with my DH as we walk away)
> 
> "don't you know what causes that?" - "no! tell me please! we keep ending up pregnant and I cant figure it out!" or "yes, that's the problem. we really need to but a tv." or my DH's fave, "yes, and we like it!"
> 
> "how many children are you gonna have" - "not sure yet, we are going til we get an ugly one."
> 
> "don't you realize how much children cost?" - "of course! my grocery bill is bigger than my mortgage!" or " we are currently considering buying a cow to save on the price of milk."
> 
> "are they all yours" - "yes! you should see the other 10 at home." or "sure, why- do you want to buy a couple?"
> 
> anyways... you get my point. I have such a sarcastic side im trying to work on. :blush:

:rofl: OK so I love the mortgage and food comment!!! It is totally true, I think we spend almost double our mortgage :rofl: To be honest until you mentioned this I didn't even realize this LOL

Thank you I needed this. I am having a bit of a day, this definitely made it better!!:flower:


----------



## blessedmomma

crysshae- lol my DH got asked that at work the other day. he says tv isn't near as much fun lol. I am grateful God sends a nice (usually older) couple in every now and then that knows what a blessing children are to encourage us. <3

a4tg- im glad you got a chuckle. I have so many more, but some get pretty horrible of me. my DH can be even worse. currently our grocery bill is only a couple hundred more a month than our mortgage, but its going up all the time. its quite a reality check to think of it huh!


----------



## wannabubba#4

LMAO -lol you ladies have made me laugh this morning (chuckle chuckle haha)

xxx


----------



## allforthegirl

Wow my 3 yr old is going though a tattle tail phase that he tells on everyone for absolutely nothing. Well to me it is nothing, obviously to him it is something. Also he is pushing away from his dad. Guess they are needing some quality time!


----------



## wannabubba#4

A4tg my 3yo is the same with his dad - just when I could do with him being a bit more hands on lol; my son has decided the past few days he doesn't like daddy, and mummy has to bath him, help him with his teeth, put him to bed lol -well really just about anything tbh lol - we have told him mummy has a baby in her tummy though , so maybe that is why :)

xx


----------



## tryn4

Just got caught up on the posts. I've had a banging headache for 2 days. I broke down last night & took to plain Tylenol, as a last resort. I was a bit worried about my bp, and I don't go to the doc until next Wednesday. Normally I don't have high bp, and never when preg but I'm older now, and I'm sure anything can happen. Who told me to Google headache during pregnancy & come up with pre-eclampsia. Jeez. On a side note the answers on the cheeky comments about big families were dead on LOL...ooh I just thought of another stupid one I get..."oh are you trying to have a basketball team?" Yes yes I am...


----------



## Chalrhow

Hi Everyone...

I have a hospital appointment tomorrow, i am thinking i would really like to ask for a VBAC... I have had 3 c/sections so i will probably be told no and be pretty gutted... I've been googling and have found the risk of rupture is really low, something like 0.6% My first 2 deliveries where normal, only reason number 3 was c/section was that he was breech, then i was told i could have a VBAC with number 4, but i had to change consultant who said no to VBAC, thats same consultant as i have now, so i will probably be told no straight away, sigh :shrug: Wish me luck ! 

Blessedmomma... i love your sarcastic comebacks... especially "are they all yours" - "sure, why- do you want to buy a couple?"... I have to try that 1 the next time someone asks me that lol :rofl:


----------



## tryn4

Good luck! I hope you can have one!


----------



## blessedmomma

chalrhow- I hope you get your vbac! I think that's one of the stupidest questions. do people really think you have nothing better to do besides load up 5 or 6 kids that aren't yours and run to the grocery store??? :haha:

tryn- yep hear it all the time!


----------



## crysshae

Yep! We're always told we must be trying for a baseball team.


----------



## blessedmomma

crysshae are you testing soon or waiting to miss af first??


----------



## crysshae

So far I'm doing very well with controlling my POAS addiction this month. Lol. Not sure how long that will last. :wacko:


----------



## blessedmomma

yeah 8 dpo I would have started testing already :blush: :lol:


----------



## wannabubba#4

I started testing 9DPO- And got BFP that day tool ol- although it was a squinter haha- hubby never believed it until about 11DPO when it was a proper strong line haha

Good Luck Crystal!!


----------



## Masonsbaby

On my, heartburn is killing me :(


----------



## crysshae

Lol! I've had months where I started at 6 or 7 dpo, knowing the test would be negative but had to do it or I wouldn't stop thinking about it for the day. This weekend everyone has been home for the long weekend, DH for 6 full days, and I think that has been a good distraction for me. Today, the kids go back to school, and DH goes back to work tomorrow, so tomorrow we'll see how I handle being at home alone with ICs just a few feet away. :haha: :wacko:

Sarah - I hope you can figure out something to help you with the heartburn soon. :flower:


----------



## Chalrhow

Hi... How is everyone today ?

Well my appointment was disappointing to say the least :( My consultant says he will section me at 39 weeks... I told him i would like a normal delivery, He says after 3 sections the risk of rupture is far too high, even the midwife agreed with him... He then went on to say i really should be sterilized :( So fed up today... I don't know what to do now... Do i try a different hospital and find a consultant who will at least let me try have a normal delivery ? Feeling really quite down :(

Cryssae good luck for when you test :)


----------



## allforthegirl

Masonsbaby said:


> On my, heartburn is killing me :(

Mine got to the point that everything I ate hurt going down. I am now taking Zantac which is helping me tons!


----------



## blessedmomma

masonsbaby-i hope you get some relief. tums helped in all my other pregnancies. and reglan occasionally. I tried zantac but it didn't work too good for me. they told me to try Pepcid as well. the tums do nothing this time either. boo. I started it really early this time so I hope it doesn't get worse from here.

chalrhow- I hope you figure out what you want to do! I cant believe he told you to get sterilized!!! :shock:


----------



## allforthegirl

Chalrhow said:


> Hi... How is everyone today ?
> 
> Well my appointment was disappointing to say the least :( My consultant says he will section me at 39 weeks... I told him i would like a normal delivery, He says after 3 sections the risk of rupture is far too high, even the midwife agreed with him... He then went on to say i really should be sterilized :( So fed up today... I don't know what to do now... Do i try a different hospital and find a consultant who will at least let me try have a normal delivery ? Feeling really quite down :(
> 
> Cryssae good luck for when you test :)

I think i would look for a second opinion. I hope things all work out for you. This can't be easy for you!! :hugs:


----------



## tryn4

Charl-deffo get a second opinion, thats ridiculous thing to tell a woman! I am sorry you had to hear that. 

My heartburn so far hasnt been too bad....yet. I have had it where it burns right up to your ears...but not yet with this one so far!


----------



## blessedmomma

here is my 12 1/2 wk bump pic I took this morning. I am getting bigger quicker than usual. this is what I usually look like about 16-18 wks. :wacko: wonder how big im gonna get this time lol. anyone else got some bump pics???


----------



## allforthegirl

blessedmomma said:


> here is my 12 1/2 wk bump pic I took this morning. I am getting bigger quicker than usual. this is what I usually look like about 16-18 wks. :wacko: wonder how big im gonna get this time lol. anyone else got some bump pics???
> 
> View attachment 667689

You look like you have such a tiny bump!! I don't think you that big!! :winkwink: You look great! :thumbup:


----------



## crysshae

Chair - thank you for the luck. I would get a 2nd opinion, and change doctors just because he said you should be sterilized. How awful!

Lovely bump, Blessed!


----------



## tryn4

Blessed...so tiny LOL..I posted my 12 week bump a while back, havent taken a new one yet but then againI am bigger in stature than you..You look beautiful!


----------



## Mrsglamiam

Good day mommies! Hope all are doing and feeling well. 

I just found out another family member is expecting. This will make the fifth pregnancy in eight months in our family, including mine. Our baby is the last to be born. 

With all the baby showers I figure by the time mine roll around everyone will be baby showered out with the same games and etc....

I thought how I should do a semi-formal baby celebration/baby reveal party sometime around my 6th to 7th month, gifts are expected. No games, just dancing, eating, and cutting of the cake. The cake will reveal the baby's gender with pink or blue insides. 

What are your thoughts about a semi-formal celebration? This will be our last pregnancy and I want it to be special.


----------



## allforthegirl

I never have had a baby shower. We had a get together where we got a few items from family. I just don't have a lot of friends. I don't think I will be getting one this time either, especially because I am having another boy!


----------



## blessedmomma

mrsglamiam I think it sounds like a lovely idea! we may do a gender reveal party this time. the only shower I had was with my first. when I was pregnant with my 3rd or 4th my aunt asked me if she could throw me one and I agreed. then my brother called me in a panic cuz she asked him to organize everything and of course he didn't know the first thing about baby showers. I told him not to worry about it and asked her to not 'throw one' anymore. what was she thinking??? 

a4tg- I think you should have one anyways. especially if you are thinking this may be your last. I don't know why people think you wouldn't appreciate a celebration of your baby just cuz its not a different gender than the last ones!


----------



## allforthegirl

blessedmomma said:


> mrsglamiam I think it sounds like a lovely idea! we may do a gender reveal party this time. the only shower I had was with my first. when I was pregnant with my 3rd or 4th my aunt asked me if she could throw me one and I agreed. then my brother called me in a panic cuz she asked him to organize everything and of course he didn't know the first thing about baby showers. I told him not to worry about it and asked her to not 'throw one' anymore. what was she thinking???
> 
> a4tg- I think you should have one anyways. especially if you are thinking this may be your last. I don't know why people think you wouldn't appreciate a celebration of your baby just cuz its not a different gender than the last ones!

Well I am not going to plan one on my own. If someone wants to throw one then I am good with it. I agree that we should celebrate, but I don't think it will happen. I may have a meet the baby "get together" after the baby is born, but it would be rude for me to hold myself a baby shower!!


----------



## Mrsglamiam

allforthegirl said:


> blessedmomma said:
> 
> 
> mrsglamiam I think it sounds like a lovely idea! we may do a gender reveal party this time. the only shower I had was with my first. when I was pregnant with my 3rd or 4th my aunt asked me if she could throw me one and I agreed. then my brother called me in a panic cuz she asked him to organize everything and of course he didn't know the first thing about baby showers. I told him not to worry about it and asked her to not 'throw one' anymore. what was she thinking???
> 
> a4tg- I think you should have one anyways. especially if you are thinking this may be your last. I don't know why people think you wouldn't appreciate a celebration of your baby just cuz its not a different gender than the last ones!
> 
> Well I am not going to plan one on my own. If someone wants to throw one then I am good with it. I agree that we should celebrate, but I don't think it will happen. I may have a meet the baby "get together" after the baby is born, but it would be rude for me to hold myself a baby shower!!Click to expand...

I gave myself a baby shower with my 1st child. A friend of mine did the hosting. No one wanted to take on the responsibility so I put it together myself. It does not matter how many same gender kids you have each one is special. I understand not having many friends to invite. The smaller the more intimate it is, less is better sometimes. Make it a family celebration with DH and kids, maybe paint shirts with hand prints then add baby's hand print later.


----------



## Mrsglamiam

blessedmomma said:


> mrsglamiam I think it sounds like a lovely idea! we may do a gender reveal party this time. the only shower I had was with my first. when I was pregnant with my 3rd or 4th my aunt asked me if she could throw me one and I agreed. then my brother called me in a panic cuz she asked him to organize everything and of course he didn't know the first thing about baby showers. I told him not to worry about it and asked her to not 'throw one' anymore. what was she thinking???
> 
> a4tg- I think you should have one anyways. especially if you are thinking this may be your last. I don't know why people think you wouldn't appreciate a celebration of your baby just cuz its not a different gender than the last ones!

A reveal party can be exciting. I had a shower with my 1st and 3rd, so I am over a baby shower for myself.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I wish I lived closer to family, I'd be having some sort of shower. LOL! It's hubby's first and it's been nearly 15 years since I've birthed. :)


----------



## blessedmomma

mentioned a gender reveal party to DH and he is very excited so I guess we are gonna do it. now I have to figure out what we are gonna do and how we will reveal it. :)


----------



## wannabubba#4

Gender reveal parties do sound fun! If we were finding out, I would maybe suggest to hubby too - we wont be having a baby shower - not really the done thing in UK (Well not in my time anyway, maybe the younger ones are doing it now but not for me lol) 

Blessed -your bump is lovely! I was SO bloated in first tri, I actually look smaller now in second tri haha -and I am sure I am smaller than last time so far; although weight IS going on ALLOVER again, same as with my boys lol - I carried my daughter at the front, bump only -you actually could not tell from behind I was pregnant haha but all over with the boys.
My bump is still very soft and jelly like though, cant wait for a hard baby bump and movement lol. 

xxx 16 weeks til Christmas and then after that we should all be third tri -it is going to fly in xxx


----------



## ricschick

I think will be team yellow this time too!!! just need to get preg now how long did it take you donna? xx


----------



## tryn4

Fun fun fun! I can't wait for my showers. My workplace will have one for me, and one with friends & fam. I don't mind planning my own, it's a great excuse to get together. But I do have a couple friends who will fight to plan it, and I will be on the committee. I will probably help cook too. Don't get me wrong we don't have a huge group, but enough of us to have a nice time. We serve traditional Jamaican food, plus lasagna, salads, finger foods, punch. Definitely cake...games..gifts. Something like that. The other kind we have is more like a late night party, dancing, play dominoes etc men & women but I'm not gonna have one of those. Probably if I was back in Jamaica that's how it would be lol food n party the whole neighborhood. Yikes!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

wannabubba#4 said:


> xxx 16 weeks til Christmas and then after that we should all be third tri -it is going to fly in xxx


:xmas6: YAY! I <3 Christmas!!! Even with my family far away and just spending holidays with my husband, Christmas is our favorite.


----------



## wannabubba#4

ricschick said:


> I think will be team yellow this time too!!! just need to get preg now how long did it take you donna? xx

Three cycles this time, I fell first cycle with my first 4 pregnancies though. Good Luck ! Have you finished that last packet then? and now actively ttc? Hope it isi quick for you -did you fall easily with your others? :hugs:



Whitesoxfan41 said:


> wannabubba#4 said:
> 
> 
> xxx 16 weeks til Christmas and then after that we should all be third tri -it is going to fly in xxx
> 
> 
> :xmas6: YAY! I <3 Christmas!!! Even with my family far away and just spending holidays with my husband, Christmas is our favorite.Click to expand...

Me too- LOVE it so much, will need to start buying presents soon Yipee!! :happydance:


----------



## allforthegirl

I too LOVE xmas but I not sure if I LOVE Halloween more!!


----------



## wannabubba#4

allforthegirl said:


> I too LOVE xmas but I not sure if I LOVE Halloween more!!

Love Halloween also although we usually have a party that involves alcohol lol (not for me this year) , and it is only 8weeks til Halloween. So 8 til Halloween then another 8 weeks after that until Xmas and then I stop for maternity leave 6th January -Wow really wont be long xxxx


Has anyone else though about maternity leave yet. I plan to work until 32 weeks, then take holiday and parental leave for 4weeks and begin maternity leave at 36weeks. If my pelvis allows :thumbup::thumbup:

xxx


----------



## allforthegirl

Once Xmas is here I will have about a month longer and baby should be here. Actually in less than two weeks I will be at the half way point, how crazy is that?


----------



## ricschick

wannabubba#4 said:


> ricschick said:
> 
> 
> I think will be team yellow this time too!!! just need to get preg now how long did it take you donna? xx
> 
> Three cycles this time, I fell first cycle with my first 4 pregnancies though. Good Luck ! Have you finished that last packet then? and now actively ttc? Hope it isi quick for you -did you fall easily with your others? :hugs:
> 
> ha ha yeah I actually stopped a week early before the end of the pack lol then I bled for 4 days and having been actively trying ever since!! it took 2 months with ellie ( with no period inbetween)4months with emma 8months with lucy and 3months with Jamie im hoping for 1st time lucky this time!!:hugs:
> 
> I love xmas I cant wait! will be spending it down our caravan this year lol something different:thumbup:Click to expand...


----------



## Chalrhow

wannabubba#4 said:


> xxx 16 weeks til Christmas and then after that we should all be third tri -it is going to fly in xxx

How has your boss been ? 

16 weeks till Christmas :happydance: :xmas9::xmas7: I love Christmas... I had the worst Christmas ever last year... 6 week old rushed into hospital on xmas morning... spent almost a week in hospital... So cant wait till Christmas this year :xmas9: Think i get more excited than the children !! Then it will be 8 weeks till this baby is here... I've never had a February baby, 2 in may, 2 in November and 1 in September


----------



## wannabubba#4

Chalrhow said:


> wannabubba#4 said:
> 
> 
> xxx 16 weeks til Christmas and then after that we should all be third tri -it is going to fly in xxx
> 
> How has your boss been ?
> 
> 16 weeks till Christmas :happydance: :xmas9::xmas7: I love Christmas... I had the worst Christmas ever last year... 6 week old rushed into hospital on xmas morning... spent almost a week in hospital... So cant wait till Christmas this year :xmas9: Think i get more excited than the children !! Then it will be 8 weeks till this baby is here... I've never had a February baby, 2 in may, 2 in November and 1 in SeptemberClick to expand...

My boss has been great -well I still haven't seen her lol, but on the phone she was delighted for me. After last time with all my morning sickness absences, she will probably just be glad I have made it so far and still there.

And (touch wood) I have had no SPD symptoms yet! I know it is really early days and would be naïve to think I wouldn't get it at all this time but every day /week is a bonus xx 

Hope you have a super special Xmas this year then -after last year you all deserve a really good one :xmas9::xmas8:

A4tg - yay for nearly half way :happydance: xx


----------



## Mapleroo

tryn4 said:


> Fun fun fun! I can't wait for my showers. My workplace will have one for me, and one with friends & fam. I don't mind planning my own, it's a great excuse to get together. But I do have a couple friends who will fight to plan it, and I will be on the committee. I will probably help cook too. Don't get me wrong we don't have a huge group, but enough of us to have a nice time. We serve traditional Jamaican food, plus lasagna, salads, finger foods, punch. Definitely cake...games..gifts. Something like that. The other kind we have is more like a late night party, dancing, play dominoes etc men & women but I'm not gonna have one of those. Probably if I was back in Jamaica that's how it would be lol food n party the whole neighborhood. Yikes!

Now that sounds like the type of baby shower I would love to go to!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Materni21 results back! :cloud9: Healthy baby. . .
 



Attached Files:







its a girl.jpg
File size: 176.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## crysshae

Congratulations Whitesox!


----------



## blessedmomma

congrats whitesox!!!! <3 she is such a little blessing :cloud9:


----------



## blessedmomma

Mapleroo said:


> tryn4 said:
> 
> 
> Fun fun fun! I can't wait for my showers. My workplace will have one for me, and one with friends & fam. I don't mind planning my own, it's a great excuse to get together. But I do have a couple friends who will fight to plan it, and I will be on the committee. I will probably help cook too. Don't get me wrong we don't have a huge group, but enough of us to have a nice time. We serve traditional Jamaican food, plus lasagna, salads, finger foods, punch. Definitely cake...games..gifts. Something like that. The other kind we have is more like a late night party, dancing, play dominoes etc men & women but I'm not gonna have one of those. Probably if I was back in Jamaica that's how it would be lol food n party the whole neighborhood. Yikes!
> 
> Now that sounds like the type of baby shower I would love to go to!Click to expand...

I was thinking the same thing!!!! now that's what im talking about, celebrate that baby :flower: I only had one baby shower and it was thrown by my mom. she couldn't 'surprise' me since she wanted to make sure I could be there. then since she didn't know any of my friends she only invited my grandparents and an aunt. I invited my best friend at the last minute :wacko: nothing was actually planned except the time so we all had cake and I opened a few presents. no games or fun lol. I think this gender reveal party will be much more fun :happydance:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Whitesoxfan41 said:


> Materni21 results back! :cloud9: Healthy baby. . .

Wow congrats on your healthy pink bundle xx - 

Amazing to know so soon the gender lol 

xx


----------



## Mrsglamiam

tryn4 said:


> Fun fun fun! I can't wait for my showers. My workplace will have one for me, and one with friends & fam. I don't mind planning my own, it's a great excuse to get together. But I do have a couple friends who will fight to plan it, and I will be on the committee. I will probably help cook too. Don't get me wrong we don't have a huge group, but enough of us to have a nice time. We serve traditional Jamaican food, plus lasagna, salads, finger foods, punch. Definitely cake...games..gifts. Something like that. The other kind we have is more like a late night party, dancing, play dominoes etc men & women but I'm not gonna have one of those. Probably if I was back in Jamaica that's how it would be lol food n party the whole neighborhood. Yikes!

That late night party sounds right for me.


----------



## tryn4

Yup! Either one suits me as long as we celebrate the blessing!

Whitesox! Congrats on the lil princess!


----------



## Mapleroo

Congratulations whitesox!!!!


----------



## Chalrhow

Hi... How is everyone.. Its gone quiet in here


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Hey! I haven't been posting as much. . .:muaha: Zofran is from the God's but is causing horrible constipation. UGH! With that and my wicked allergies I've just not been feeling well. When will this nausea end?!? I'm so ready for winter. Kill the allergies and closer to baby time. 

How have you been?


----------



## allforthegirl

I too feel like crap with my allergies and massive headache that is on it's 3rd day now. At least I have a bit more energy ..... I think, yesterday I went for a walk with a friend around the lake and it was hot!! So hot that my crotch was sweating so badly that it honestly looked like I peed myself. I even started to chafe between my legs and then under my arms because my bra was holding all the sweat too. GROSS


----------



## Chalrhow

Hope you both start to feel better soon... Weathers been rubbish here, wet and cold, Im sure winter isn't far away, I have my heating on today its so cold, Feeling so tired today, i need some energy :coffee:


----------



## ricschick

I hope you all feel better soon xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Whitesox and A4tg hope you both feel better soon xx

Charlhow -Isn't the weather just crap lol? Got soaked coming out of nursery with my little man today - literally one minute from where I parked and soaked through.

My little boy started nursery last Fri, and was his first full afternoon today as he has not be settling well :'( So sad to see him go in crying and come out crying; although they do assure me now that he didn't cry until he saw me. They just have such a bad system at the nursery, there is no-one to greet he kids on arrival, and the kids are expected to go out the back for 'freeplay'. My son needs more structure and needs someone he kind of recognizes and trusts to play with. The playground is SO overwhelming and he just crumbles every day. I am so annoyed! It takes me 10-15 mins every day to find an adult to take him. I don't know why the nursery teacher cannot just meet and greet her team, then once everyone is settled take them out to play.

Seriously thinking about changing to another nursery :( but it would travelling further and then getting him over the initial few weeks of total strangers again. Maybe leave him another week and see if things improve. 

I was going to just take him home again today, after waiting around for ages with him crying and not being able to locate his teacher.

xx


----------



## ricschick

ahh poor little thing Jamie starts on Friday and im dreading it I no he'll be fine after a while but I no he will cry the first day so im nervous and its going to upset me!

maybe have a word with them as they should be doing whats best for him!!!xxx hope he settles in soon xxxx


----------



## ricschick

donna how did everyone take the news of baby no 5 any annoying comments? x


----------



## wannabubba#4

ricschick said:


> donna how did everyone take the news of baby no 5 any annoying comments? x

One annoying comment from my eldest sister lol - said 'think you have taken the life begins at 40 thing too literally, You know there are more things you could have done? Like have a holiday without the kids or get a tattoo' Said kind of tongue in cheek but sarcastically :haha::haha: She is just jealous!

Other responses have been fab, a lot of people are WOW 5 Are you mad? but most people have been super - a few work colleagues have asked if it was planned? I would never ask that; especially of a work colleague????? Strange people lol but I just smile and say yes with the biggest grin on my face and say and we couldn't be happier or more excited xxxx

Hope Jamie gets on better at nursery xx I spoke to Dawson's teacher on Wednesday and so on Thursday she seemed a bit more on hand, but today was chaotic and disorganised again :growlmad:


----------



## Chalrhow

Wannabubba... Awww I hope he starts to settle soon... In my wee boys nursery his teacher is always there to greet him and he goes in great, She takes him puts his name badge on and he goes away to play happily, usually with the sand & Water, took him a while to settle but he is fine now, his 2 older brothers settled no bother but he took a wee while longer, think because he was always stuck to my side... Sounds more sensible to wait till everyone is in nursery before taking them outside, so they know who is there, must be chaos in the playground


----------



## allforthegirl

Is nursery like a pre-kindergarten class? My guy is to start soon too, though he seems very excited to go. He wants to do everything his brothers are doing. I hope it goes well. DH put him to bed last night and he freaked out. Even after I came in he still sat there crying longer. Oh boy I am starting wonder how he is going to handle the baby. Oi!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Yeah like pre kindergarten I think lol nursery here in Scotland lasts two years, so next year at age 4 he will be pre-school nursery, will start school at age 5. In England though, they start school age 4, so I know children Dawson's age who are in preschool already. Just seems SO young to me lol.

My other children went into nursery great too, but I worked full time back then and they were used to being with other people more. One downside to me being part time and spending all day with the little one lol -and also the nursery day was more structured in the beginning, so the teacher always greeted the children before sending them off on their own. 
He has 2 teachers too, which isn't good for him (although how can I moan lol? -they are entitled to work part time too haha), he was just getting used to his Mon/Tue teacher then Wed thru Fri he has a different one. LOL Back to original one on Monday and probably back to square one :(


xxx


----------



## ricschick

wannabubba#4 said:


> ricschick said:
> 
> 
> donna how did everyone take the news of baby no 5 any annoying comments? x
> 
> One annoying comment from my eldest sister lol - said 'think you have taken the life begins at 40 thing too literally, You know there are more things you could have done? Like have a holiday without the kids or get a tattoo' Said kind of tongue in cheek but sarcastically :haha::haha: She is just jealous!
> 
> Other responses have been fab, a lot of people are WOW 5 Are you mad? but most people have been super - a few work colleagues have asked if it was planned? I would never ask that; especially of a work colleague????? Strange people lol but I just smile and say yes with the biggest grin on my face and say and we couldn't be happier or more excited xxxx
> 
> Hope Jamie gets on better at nursery xx I spoke to Dawson's teacher on Wednesday and so on Thursday she seemed a bit more on hand, but today was chaotic and disorganised again :growlmad:Click to expand...

yep jealous!! I no il get cmments from some people but I have my come backs already in place! I hate the your mad comments lol its fun that people don't get having large families but keep ya comments to yourself lol :dohh:


----------



## FeistyMom

Busy week ladies!

Sorry to hear about more MS and heartburn :( hope we all get some symptom free glorious 2nd tri days these next few months!

Charl - I hope you can find a 2nd opinion/different consultant. Advising sterilization?! Wow. Given how pissy I feel this week I'd probably punch him in the face.

Shower/no shower - I LOVE the jamaican style party tryn! We might do that this time. Last 2 we did a 'meet n greet' the lil one about 4-5 weeks after birth. It worked out really well for us as a celebration for our newest addition. Some folks brought gifts, some didn't. My office hosted a 'group' shower because there were a BUNCH of expectant moms, so that was kind of nice - got a gift card. With my first I had a family shower AND an office shower, and I received many of the items I still use now with my lil guy, and plan on using with #4.

So far had mixed reaction. Family has all been over the moon with the exception of my sister and her husband, but she's always a little sarcastic. I think she's happy for us, and even more happy its not her  Her husband is just kind of a jerk, so I dont give a flying fig what he thinks. We get the 'was it planned' question all the time. I give various answers, but usually something along the lines of 'NO! we are completely crazy!' once i even added, 'if you could tell me what is causing it, i'd love to know!'. Mainly coworkers react that way.

Just found out my DD1's teacher is due AT THE SAME TIME! Talk about amazing! It is her first, and she is just so sweet :)

Speaking of school - we had our girls in a Montessori program that basically covers nursery school, although they will taked potty-trained children as young as 2 1/2! My DD1 started at 4, but they also can do kindergartden in the same class so she ended up with 3 years. We just realized that due to september bday, DD2 won't start K for 2 more years, so she could be in the program for 3 years, 4 if we add k! My mind was blown, but I LOVE the program. They have 'free play' inside at the beginning of the day, and there are 2 teachers in the classroom, so one is almost always there at the door to greet the kids and parents. I love it because I always have an opportunity to let the teacher know if anything is going on with the kids - didn't sleep well, skipped breakfast, cranky, got new shoes... anything, and the teachers love the information. I can't wait for my lil guy to finish potty training so he can start in the summer!


----------



## tryn4

Yes @ Feisty we Jamaicans find any excuse to party LOL!
Funny enough I've had crazy hectic headaches too. Broke down n took Tylenol on Sunday but since then it's been on and off. This morning I had a throbbing one on my leftside temple. Now its back....constipation is not a joke and I have been having some wicked gas pains...how is this the honeymoon trimester??
On a lighter note reading about your little ones going to preschool/nursery makes me miss having lil ones around. I feel like my kids are sooo independent & old. Even my 9 yr old (well 9 on Tuesday) acts like a grown man lol


----------



## wannabubba#4

Chalrhow said:


> Hi... How is everyone today ?
> 
> Well my appointment was disappointing to say the least :( My consultant says he will section me at 39 weeks... I told him i would like a normal delivery, He says after 3 sections the risk of rupture is far too high, even the midwife agreed with him... He then went on to say i really should be sterilized :( So fed up today... I don't know what to do now... Do i try a different hospital and find a consultant who will at least let me try have a normal delivery ? Feeling really quite down :(
> 
> Cryssae good luck for when you test :)

Charlhow - I missed this post /or forgot you were Scotland too (and am never sure how things happen elsewhere)

They cannot force you to do anything concerning your baby pregnancy or delivery -they can suggest what they would recommend, but cannot say no to anything you want! Your body, your baby and if you want to try VBAC and know the risks and are willing to accept them then your choice. I would try asking over in the natural birth section, some of the ladies over there will give you links to evidence regarding risks of repeated C-sections as well as risks of VBAC risks so you can go in armed with all the info you need.

xxx


----------



## Chalrhow

wannabubba#4 said:


> Charlhow - I missed this post /or forgot you were Scotland too (and am never sure how things happen elsewhere)
> 
> They cannot force you to do anything concerning your baby pregnancy or delivery -they can suggest what they would recommend, but cannot say no to anything you want! Your body, your baby and if you want to try VBAC and know the risks and are willing to accept them then your choice. I would try asking over in the natural birth section, some of the ladies over there will give you links to evidence regarding risks of repeated C-sections as well as risks of VBAC risks so you can go in armed with all the info you need.
> 
> xxx

Thanks, yeah i posted over in the natural birth section a few days ago and someone gave me some links, with loads of info, that i plan on taking with me to my next appointment, I think i will also phone the supervisor of midwives and see what advice they give me, this is the same consultant that said i was silly when i said i didn't want the blood test that gives your risk of downs etc... When i told him no to sterilizing me he told me my OH should be sterilized :growlmad: I feel that he is also lying to me about the rupture risk being too high so i will agree to a repeat c/section.


----------



## tryn4

Chalrhow said:


> wannabubba#4 said:
> 
> 
> Charlhow - I missed this post /or forgot you were Scotland too (and am never sure how things happen elsewhere)
> 
> They cannot force you to do anything concerning your baby pregnancy or delivery -they can suggest what they would recommend, but cannot say no to anything you want! Your body, your baby and if you want to try VBAC and know the risks and are willing to accept them then your choice. I would try asking over in the natural birth section, some of the ladies over there will give you links to evidence regarding risks of repeated C-sections as well as risks of VBAC risks so you can go in armed with all the info you need.
> 
> xxx
> 
> Thanks, yeah i posted over in the natural birth section a few days ago and someone gave me some links, with loads of info, that i plan on taking with me to my next appointment, I think i will also phone the supervisor of midwives and see what advice they give me, this is the same consultant that said i was silly when i said i didn't want the blood test that gives your risk of downs etc... When i told him no to sterilizing me he told me my OH should be sterilized :growlmad: I feel that he is also lying to me about the rupture risk being too high so i will agree to a repeat c/section.Click to expand...

Charl-what are they gonna do hold either one of you down and sterilize? This is 2013 for god sake? This makes me sooo angry for you...there are women in Canada on their 8th or 9th kid that the government supports or has removed from the home & I bet they wouldn't dare tell them to tie off. Is going to a different obgyn an option? Its criminal what he is suggesting.


----------



## allforthegirl

Here in Canada they don't even sterilize those that have over 12 kids and every single one of them have some sort of alcohol fetal syndrome. It is so sad to watch, a friend of mine fostered one that had it very sever and the poor thing was as rigid as a board. This is totally another subject. Anyways Char I believe that the fear of rupturing is if you had a section in the old direction, which I believe is the vertical incision. 95% of sections are the transverse which have a very low risk of rupturing. So as long as you are sure that you had this type you are completely fine!! Don't let them bully you!!


----------



## Chalrhow

Tryn4... Yeah i am considering changing hospital and getting a new consultant, but i shouldn't have to, means i will have further to travel, but yeah i agree with you about what he is saying is out of order.

allforthegirl... It is the lower transverse scar i have... I would at least like to try have this baby without a c/section, i have had 2 normal deliveries, so i think i could manage a VBAC... Yeah i know of a couple who are drug addicts, they have had 5 children taken from them, 1 stillbirth and are now expecting again, wonder if this doctor asks them to be sterilized, at least we work hard and look after our children !


----------



## blessedmomma

with his beliefs already in place im not sure I would want to even bother bringing stats and facts in to show him. he does this for a living and should know better already. doesn't sound like the kind of dr I would want to have. sucks that you will have to drive further. almost like you are being punished for not agreeing with him.


----------



## allforthegirl

Yes I agree ^^^^


----------



## tryn4

I agree too, but thats why I'm back with my original doc, its further but it's where I'm comfortable.


----------



## blessedmomma

had a nice round ligament pain in the shower earlier. ouch!

and my first peeze (sneeze and pee). which has happened even when im not pregnant nowadays so I wasn't surprised, but still. DH knew it too. right after I sneezed I ran to the closet to change my undees and he laughed. so sad I cant even hide it anymore.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Charlhow - where are you boked in just now, and where are you going to go instead? Greater Glasgow have a brilliant home birth team who I am sure would support you; if you fancied that route :)

xx


----------



## Chalrhow

wannabubba#4 said:


> Charlhow - where are you boked in just now, and where are you going to go instead? Greater Glasgow have a brilliant home birth team who I am sure would support you; if you fancied that route :)
> 
> xx

Im booked at Royal Alexandra Hospital... I was thinking maybe changing to Southern General... I like the RAH for its visiting hours for dads... Are you having a home birth, don't know if they would support a VBAC after 3 sections tho, think thats asking too much for a home birth.


----------



## wannabubba#4

yep I am planning a home birth - never got it the last time as baby was 14 overdue and they pressurised me into induction. Hoping to have no problems this time; but I am definitely refusing induction as long as baby is okay.

Hope you get on okay at SGH and get to speak to someone more sensitive to your situation xxx


----------



## Chalrhow

wannabubba#4 said:


> yep I am planning a home birth - never got it the last time as baby was 14 overdue and they pressurised me into induction. Hoping to have no problems this time; but I am definitely refusing induction as long as baby is okay.
> 
> Hope you get on okay at SGH and get to speak to someone more sensitive to your situation xxx

Think a home birth would be lovely, but im hopeless dealing with pain... My neighbours would think i was being murdered lol... What hospital are you with ? Hope you get your home birth this time !!


----------



## ricschick

blessedmomma said:


> had a nice round ligament pain in the shower earlier. ouch!
> 
> and my first peeze (sneeze and pee). which has happened even when im not pregnant nowadays so I wasn't surprised, but still. DH knew it too. right after I sneezed I ran to the closet to change my undees and he laughed. so sad I cant even hide it anymore.

iam now sitting here doing my pelvic floor exercises lol xx if I jump on a trampoline its game over:rofl:


----------



## tryn4

Kegels girls Kegels!!! :rofl: saves the dreaded peezes (which is now saved as a word in my autofill) :rofl:


----------



## crysshae

Yes! Kegels are a life saver...or should I say panty saver... :dohh: And it doesn't take long to see a difference.


----------



## ricschick

What's kegels? Lol


----------



## wannabubba#4

ricschick said:


> What's kegels? Lol

kegels = pelvic floor exercises 

Charlhow - I am booked in for home but would have been going to Vale of Leven community midwife unit if i wasn't home birthing, but if baby needed induced or was prem or any other reason why I would need hospital then it would be RAH, as CMU only does low risk. My youngest was RAH born, the elder 3 were all Vale xxx


----------



## Mapleroo

I think a home birth would be lovely! I could never do it, but I sure like the idea of it :)


----------



## allforthegirl

If I wasn't high risk I would be having a home birth as well. Oh well, guess it is just not in may cards. :shrug:


----------



## blessedmomma

wannabubba- I hope you get your home birth!!! I would love one, but I have too many complications. ....that and if I make it in time I would love some pain relief. yes, im a wuss. :)

the kegels don't work for me. I do them and the muscles are fine. my bladder is falling and junked out. im assuming from the childbirths but that's just a guess. I have pressure even when im not pregnant. boo.


----------



## ricschick

I wouldn't be able to have a home birth either as I have group b strep which to be honest is a pain in the arse!!!lol


----------



## crysshae

Hi Ladies,

I can officially join you in pregnancy talk again. :dance: :cloud9:


----------



## allforthegirl

:happydance:


----------



## ricschick

ahhh congrats!!!!!


----------



## ricschick

hopefully it will be me next!!x


----------



## ricschick

im going to test every Friday til either a bfp or af


----------



## pamela77

Asking for prayers we have a u/s today to see how our 9th little one is doing.

My numbers were on the high side at 20062 at 23dpo and 38000 at 26 dpo. 

I hope everything is okay.


----------



## crysshae

Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## pamela77

Thanks:)


----------



## Mapleroo

crysshae said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I can officially join you in pregnancy talk again. :dance: :cloud9:

Yay:happydance:



ricschick said:


> im going to test every Friday til either a bfp or af

Happy testing! :dust:



pamela77 said:


> Asking for prayers we have a u/s today to see how our 9th little one is doing.
> 
> My numbers were on the high side at 20062 at 23dpo and 38000 at 26 dpo.
> 
> I hope everything is okay.

Good luck with your scan!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Mapleroo said:


> crysshae said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I can officially join you in pregnancy talk again. :dance: :cloud9:
> 
> Yay:happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> ricschick said:
> 
> 
> im going to test every Friday til either a bfp or afClick to expand...
> 
> Happy testing! :dust:
> 
> 
> 
> pamela77 said:
> 
> 
> Asking for prayers we have a u/s today to see how our 9th little one is doing.
> 
> My numbers were on the high side at 20062 at 23dpo and 38000 at 26 dpo.
> 
> I hope everything is okay.Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck with your scan!Click to expand...

Exactly WSS lol Woop!!Crystal Congrats again xxx :happydance::happydance:


----------



## pamela77

Do you think that the high number can mean anything?


----------



## crysshae

Good luck and prayers sent, Pamela.


----------



## allforthegirl

pamela77 said:


> Do you think that the high number can mean anything?

Twins LOL :happydance:

I have heard a few ladies on here have high numbers and it didn't mean a thing. So I am sure it is nothing!!


----------



## crysshae

^^ I agree. Every pregnancy is different.


----------



## pamela77

Twins:haha: That is funny they run on my moms side of the family. That would be something, my kids would love it! I think my husband might pass out or go into shock:) Healthy is what were looking for:)
My MW did not say much it was my choice to take the u/s early she was fine with me waiting till Oct.


----------



## ricschick

im sure everything will be fine Pamela!!! that's what I thought tho TWINS! good luck hun xx


----------



## pamela77

Thanks:) You would think that after having 9 babies and 11 pregnancy's I would not be so nervous.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Every pregnancy and baby is precious and unique and I don't think it matters if it is number 1 or number 21; we still worry! Maybe different worries but still worries lol.

With you being on pregnancy 12, that gives you a higher risk of twins too, how exciting lol

xx


----------



## FeistyMom

YAY Crysshae!!! Congratz!

And hopefully it is nothing or twins or something like that Pamela :)

*peeze* is the bain of my existence. I hadn't realized I had an issue there until we got a new cat, and I discovered I'm allergic to her. You can't believe the amount of laundry I've gone through 

I have done kegels on and off after each baby and during each pregnancy. I'm starting to think it would be simpler to just buy a bunch of Poise pads


----------



## blessedmomma

crysshae said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I can officially join you in pregnancy talk again. :dance: :cloud9:

yay yay yay congrats!!!!! I had a feeling you were gonna have :bfp:



pamela77 said:


> Asking for prayers we have a u/s today to see how our 9th little one is doing.
> 
> My numbers were on the high side at 20062 at 23dpo and 38000 at 26 dpo.
> 
> I hope everything is okay.

prayed hun! keep us updated on the twins lol :haha:



FeistyMom said:


> *peeze* is the bain of my existence. I hadn't realized I had an issue there until we got a new cat, and I discovered I'm allergic to her. You can't believe the amount of laundry I've gone through
> 
> I have done kegels on and off after each baby and during each pregnancy. I'm starting to think it would be simpler to just buy a bunch of Poise pads

I do too and they do nothing for me. my ob's even comment "I have great muscles down there." awesome, thanks. I have a lot of pressure even when im not pregnant and even have to pee every 20 minutes as if I was pregnant. I have come to the conclusion either my bladder has fallen or my uterus has. something aint right in there lol. after my 4th its been like that. he has a giant head and tried to come out sideways. I had to wait for his head to turn before he could come out. I see these commercials for things that lift everything up, but then there is lawyer commercials saying you can sue for all the damage they do :wacko: 

I have seriously joked with DH about getting the granny pads too. but I also have said I may put one on at night so I don't have to get out of bed to pee too :blush:


----------



## blessedmomma

ricschick you're next!!!! :bfp: :bfp: :bfp:


----------



## pamela77

If it were a Molar pregnancy it would be really high numbers correct?


----------



## pamela77

Getting ready to leave:)


----------



## Chalrhow

crysshae said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I can officially join you in pregnancy talk again. :dance: :cloud9:

Congratulations :)



pamela77 said:


> Getting ready to leave:)

Good luck with your scan !!


----------



## crysshae

Thank you all! :happydance:


----------



## ricschick

thank you Melissa and good luck Pamela xx


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Congrats Crysshae!!! :D

Good luck with your scan Pamela! 

I hope you're next ricschick!!


----------



## FeistyMom

I'm not sure about molar pregnancy and typical numbers, but I do think they can be higher. Molar pregnancies usually have a bunch of other symptoms along with them though, so hopefully that is a very low risk for you.

Can't wait for your scan results!!


----------



## pamela77

Well I was correct on my Ovulation date and baby is measuring 6 weeks and 2 days not 7 weeks and 3 days. Baby's heartbeat was 119 and we have 1 little one:) 

I was so glad I knew when I o'd or they would have said something was wrong. Everything looked good, I thought for sure with my high numbers we would have seen 2.


----------



## allforthegirl

Glad everything looks good Pamela!!


----------



## crysshae

Great news, Pamela!


----------



## blessedmomma

yay Pamela!!! congrats <3


----------



## allforthegirl

I am not used to the hussel and bussel of things now that school is on. Also too I have been busy with social stuff which I never seem to be normally, but is nice. Went out of town to help a childhood friend of my with her nursing problems. Sounds like she has Reynauds, so she will be asking her Dr for the meds, I sure hope it helps her. At least she is more confident with the latching now. Then tonight I am off to a meeting, so when I get home I am going to pass right out!! :sleep:


----------



## blessedmomma

we are about to get really busy too. our scan is Wednesday. Friday we have all 6 kids yearly check ups scheduled with the family dr. next Thursday is my regular ob check up. and next Friday is the girls eye dr appt. 

we have yet to schedule dental cleanings. seems like a lot just catching up on these first. :whacko: that's next on the list though


----------



## FeistyMom

I'm absolutely undone today. DH scheduled the cat to be spayed, but I couldnt find a pet carrier this morning. I called him as I was ushering the kids out the door to see if he knew where one was, but I kind of snapped at him and said I was really angry that we have 5 or 6 carriers and the only one I could see at all was on our high garage shelf that I can't get to right now. Ended up being a few minutes late getting my oldest to school, and she forgot her backpack.

Work was no fun at all - I'm working in support of a very big demo scheduled for tomorrow, and the sales person involved wasn't really able to get all the requirements dialed until... today. Lovely. Then we had technical difficulties. Ended up staying late to work through the issues with the team while we had two different people on conference calls in different time zones. As normal, when I got into the office, DH and I IMd, and he asked why I yelled at him. I gave an explanation, and he said he didn't hear an apology. I then got dragged away with people in my office the rest of the day.

Normally I leave the office by 5:30 at the latest and get home around 6, but at 5 til 6 I realized what time it was and texted DH to let him know what was going on. He responded that it didnt matter because they were at the movies. I was like, wait, what? The movies? Huh? Then he took them to IHOP for dinner afterwards. I was like, ok, that is lovely, but... were there plans I spaced out on? What the heck is going on?

Things FINALLY were fixed by 8pm, and I got home by 8:30. Girls were in bed, but still awake so I chatted with them about their day and gave hugs and kisses and tuck ins. Grabbed a yogurt (didn't eat a real dinner - nibbled mini-pumpkin cupcakes a coworkers fiance made, and starburst candy and sipped water...), and headed downstairs where I ran into my toddler coming up to see what the commotion was in the kitchen (I dropped a spoon). I had to put the food away (yogurt gives him the runs), and I snuggled him. Kissed hubby on the head while he watched his tv show. I asked him what occassioned him to take the kids to the movies, and he said 'to keep them away from you'. He then continued by explaining that I have been an awful harpy lately.

All I could say was 'oh'. Watched some more tv together, then he said he was heading to bed. He kissed DS, and said goodnight to me, and I said I was sorry for yelling at him this morning.

I just kind of sat and cried while DS fell asleep on me.

I wish I could complain what a meanie DH is, or how unfair he is being, but... he's right. I'm absolutely awful. I cannot keep my temper. Its like my worst fears of becoming my mother are happening right now, and I don't know how to stop it. I snap at my husband, I yell at my kids. I've caught myself cursing like a sailor. I feel so unfit as a mother right now. If I thought quitting my job would make things better by eliminating that stress I would in a hearbeat. But I'm so afraid that it would only get worse (my mom was sahm). What if the reason my kids are decently behaved (most of the time) and well mannered (some of the time) and generally happy is BECAUSE they don't have to spend so much time with me?

I can't stop crying now, and it just makes me angry for feeling sorry for myself when I'm obviously the problem. But what exactly are you supposed to do when its true? When you really ARE an instable mess of a human being who shouldnt even babysit a child for an extended amount of time, let alone raise one? I have tried so hard my entire adult life to change my personality, be someone else - but at the end of the day I'm just stuck with who I am - a smart but crazy, ill-tempered shrew who shouldn't have children.

I know pregnancy hormones make things so much worse, but that's just it. It just makes it harder for me to pretend to NOT be that person - I really am that awful. People don't ever believe me when I say it, but it is TRUE. I am completely deficient in all the qualities that make a good mother (consistency, reliability, patience).

tomorrow I'll have the energy and strength to put a good face on things, again, and do my best to pretend. But how much longer with DH put up with it? At what point will it be a packing up in the car and moving away to protect the kids from me instead of a night out? Maybe that would be a better option for everyone anyway. I can't quite bring myself to believe that would be better, but I really suffered with my mother, and it took me a LONG time to learn how to be a somewhat reasonable adult, or at least to pretend to be. I love my kids, and I wouldn't wish that one them for anything.

And I can never talk about any of this with someone who knows me in person, because then my house of cards would fall over, and the illusion of my life be shattered. Thank you all for just letting me really be me here, and I don't really expect any responses.


----------



## ricschick

stop right there you are not a bad mum!! everybody shouts and snaps at their husbands I no I do! and ofcourse your hormones are all over the place your pregnant. I don't think your dh meant it in a horrible way. my hubby says I do it too we are just human hun so don't beat yourself up. as for becoming your mum from what I have read she wasn't very nice and that's not you! my mum is a shit mother too and im always conscious of not doing things like her! shes an alcoholic so it has taken me a long time to realise if I have a little drink sometimes it doesn't make me a bad mother . your a great mother, just look at your children and that will confirm that.:hugs:


----------



## Masonsbaby

Congrats crysshae!!!!!!


----------



## wannabubba#4

FeistyMom said:


> I'm absolutely undone today. DH scheduled the cat to be spayed, but I couldnt find a pet carrier this morning. I called him as I was ushering the kids out the door to see if he knew where one was, but I kind of snapped at him and said I was really angry that we have 5 or 6 carriers and the only one I could see at all was on our high garage shelf that I can't get to right now. Ended up being a few minutes late getting my oldest to school, and she forgot her backpack.
> 
> Work was no fun at all - I'm working in support of a very big demo scheduled for tomorrow, and the sales person involved wasn't really able to get all the requirements dialed until... today. Lovely. Then we had technical difficulties. Ended up staying late to work through the issues with the team while we had two different people on conference calls in different time zones. As normal, when I got into the office, DH and I IMd, and he asked why I yelled at him. I gave an explanation, and he said he didn't hear an apology. I then got dragged away with people in my office the rest of the day.
> 
> Normally I leave the office by 5:30 at the latest and get home around 6, but at 5 til 6 I realized what time it was and texted DH to let him know what was going on. He responded that it didnt matter because they were at the movies. I was like, wait, what? The movies? Huh? Then he took them to IHOP for dinner afterwards. I was like, ok, that is lovely, but... were there plans I spaced out on? What the heck is going on?
> 
> Things FINALLY were fixed by 8pm, and I got home by 8:30. Girls were in bed, but still awake so I chatted with them about their day and gave hugs and kisses and tuck ins. Grabbed a yogurt (didn't eat a real dinner - nibbled mini-pumpkin cupcakes a coworkers fiance made, and starburst candy and sipped water...), and headed downstairs where I ran into my toddler coming up to see what the commotion was in the kitchen (I dropped a spoon). I had to put the food away (yogurt gives him the runs), and I snuggled him. Kissed hubby on the head while he watched his tv show. I asked him what occassioned him to take the kids to the movies, and he said 'to keep them away from you'. He then continued by explaining that I have been an awful harpy lately.
> 
> All I could say was 'oh'. Watched some more tv together, then he said he was heading to bed. He kissed DS, and said goodnight to me, and I said I was sorry for yelling at him this morning.
> 
> I just kind of sat and cried while DS fell asleep on me.
> 
> I wish I could complain what a meanie DH is, or how unfair he is being, but... he's right. I'm absolutely awful. I cannot keep my temper. Its like my worst fears of becoming my mother are happening right now, and I don't know how to stop it. I snap at my husband, I yell at my kids. I've caught myself cursing like a sailor. I feel so unfit as a mother right now. If I thought quitting my job would make things better by eliminating that stress I would in a hearbeat. But I'm so afraid that it would only get worse (my mom was sahm). What if the reason my kids are decently behaved (most of the time) and well mannered (some of the time) and generally happy is BECAUSE they don't have to spend so much time with me?
> 
> I can't stop crying now, and it just makes me angry for feeling sorry for myself when I'm obviously the problem. But what exactly are you supposed to do when its true? When you really ARE an instable mess of a human being who shouldnt even babysit a child for an extended amount of time, let alone raise one? I have tried so hard my entire adult life to change my personality, be someone else - but at the end of the day I'm just stuck with who I am - a smart but crazy, ill-tempered shrew who shouldn't have children.
> 
> I know pregnancy hormones make things so much worse, but that's just it. It just makes it harder for me to pretend to NOT be that person - I really am that awful. People don't ever believe me when I say it, but it is TRUE. I am completely deficient in all the qualities that make a good mother (consistency, reliability, patience).
> 
> tomorrow I'll have the energy and strength to put a good face on things, again, and do my best to pretend. But how much longer with DH put up with it? At what point will it be a packing up in the car and moving away to protect the kids from me instead of a night out? Maybe that would be a better option for everyone anyway. I can't quite bring myself to believe that would be better, but I really suffered with my mother, and it took me a LONG time to learn how to be a somewhat reasonable adult, or at least to pretend to be. I love my kids, and I wouldn't wish that one them for anything.
> 
> And I can never talk about any of this with someone who knows me in person, because then my house of cards would fall over, and the illusion of my life be shattered. Thank you all for just letting me really be me here, and I don't really expect any responses.

Feistymom - I don't know you, but by reading this post I would say you are a fab mum - it is not easy juggling work/ career and family. Your hubby needs to read this post and see how bad he made you feel. :hugs::hugs:

And it seems he was the catalyst for the horrible start to the day, by arranging th cats visit to the vet and not taking it himself or at least making sure you had a cat carrier available lol

Don't be so hard on yourself! It is hard growing a baby and working and raising a family and trying to keep to silly unrealistic men's standards of perfection every day :D xxxx


----------



## allforthegirl

Feisty Well if you think you are a bad mom then so am I and every other mother I know that loses their patience. I do it all the time and lately I don't have much at all right now for my DH and I really don't like him much at the moment either. I do not agree with how he spends his spare time, it also drives me he will leave all the things that needs to be done until the absolutely last minute and you don't know what I want to say or say to him at times! Oh and don't get me started on my children, cause it would sounds like I hate them all, but really I love them to death and that is why I have little patience for things. I have standards for them and when they don't meat them with in reason I turn to a monster. My friends and myself are all like this, and we all laugh about it when we lose our tempers. You are a great mom!! Don't let anyone make you feel otherwise!!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Big hugs Feisty! The fact that you recognize your moods and that you're cranky is what makes you a good mom. Those who don't and think they are superior to others and that they're perfect moms are the ones failing. We all have bad "parenting" days and rough "wife" days as well. . .pregnancy exacerbates these things and we feel out of control. 

I hope today is a much better day for you sweets!


----------



## Mapleroo

Huge :hugs: to you Feistymom!

I saw a little quote on Facebook the other day that said...

"Sometimes when I open my mouth my Mother comes out"

Brought a smile to my face, but is so true!

My Mums Mum was highly unpleasant to be around, my own mum was unpleasant to be around and I too am that way at times. The good news is, it seems to be taken down a notch or two each generation so with any luck, my daughter has a half ass chance of being a decent human being. Another bit of good news is that we are aware of it, which helps greatly! After my Mum became aware of how much she had turned into her mother (unfortunately it didn't happen till I was about 18, but my younger sisters we spared, so thats nice) Things really improved for our relationship and now (even though we live on opposite ends of the earth) we get along great and I am blessed to also consider her my friend. Thankfully, I am also highly aware of my tendencies to head in the unpleasant direction, and if I don't nip it in the bud before it comes out of my mouth, I do my best to make it right afterwards. 

Please try not to beat yourself up about it. You sound like a great Mum, with great kids. And as I said, your aware of it, and sometimes that is the biggest hurdle.:hug:


----------



## Chalrhow

Feistymom... I agree with what everyone else has said... Hope you had a better day today :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

Whitesoxfan41 said:


> Big hugs Feisty! The fact that you recognize your moods and that you're cranky is what makes you a good mom. Those who don't and think they are superior to others and that they're perfect moms are the ones failing. We all have bad "parenting" days and rough "wife" days as well. . .pregnancy exacerbates these things and we feel out of control.
> 
> I hope today is a much better day for you sweets!

^^^^ wss

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## caris1983

hey im pregnant with my 4th. i have 3 lovely boys and now hoping this one is a girl :) will be my 4th c section too.


----------



## crysshae

Feisty - I agree with everyone else. :hugs:

Caris - Welcome, and congratulations!


----------



## blessedmomma

welcome and congrats caris! <3

tomorrow is my NT scan and im so excited to see the baby :) hope everything turns out ok and we are low risk. I will also be asking what he thinks the sex is based on nub theory. its nearly 100% at this point yay!


----------



## crysshae

Good luck on your scan!


----------



## tryn4

Ahhh so much to catch up on!!! 
1. Pam & Crys-CONGRATSSSSSS! ( Pam-sounds like everything smooth so far, I also have been nervous even though I am an experienced much, maybe moreso now than with my first) (Crys-so happy your back...excited!!)

2. Hello to all the ladies!!! I have my monthly appt tmrw...hopefully hearing the hb for the 1st time...since that fool fool doctor didnt try to hear it last month...also I am gaining weight now (hippo time) I did find out though I am having my big u/s on Sep/25th (the day b4 my 35th birthday) So I will know what we are having!!

3. Feisty-STOP! you are doing the very best you can. You are an amazing mum. No one is perfect, stop trying to be, because your damn near close. We all put way too much pressure on ourselves. I was at a bday party for my little 3yr old niece, well grand niece. My niece her mum is about 26 yrs old. All her friends were there with their little ones. I was listening to them calmly speak to these kids, and thought to myself omg I am a terrible mother because I do not have the patience these younger gen ppl have. I felt bad for a second then looked at how well my kids have turned out & took that thought right back. Now, lets talk about the mini pumpkin cupcakes u nibbled on...I would like some...AND please try to eat meals...it may make you less irritable LOL! :)

4. Blessed- cant wait to hear the NT update for u..always a great chance to sneak a peek at the babs!


----------



## FeistyMom

First, congratz and welcome caris!

Second - holy moly thank you all for the kind words of support. It really reminds me to just keep trying my best and cut myself a break too. I think hubby realized how hurt I ended up, because he was SUPER sweet to me today. I didn't sleep well (went to bed at 3:30am), and I'm super giddy now. I really need to take better care of my nutrition; I have no excuse, I KNOW a lot of dietary information, so I can't claim I didn't know better. I just have always had a hard time spending the necessary time on food, and really struggled with weight while in highschool (under 100 lbs the entire time; I should be 125-130), and I never developed proper eating habits. I graze, I binge, I go long periods of time without eating, and I never drink enough water. Usually during first tri I naturally get my act together in order to combat MS, but this time through I just gave in to that too. It is amazing what a difference nutrition makes in my mood. I'm starting to think there might be a direct correlation between me really losing my temper and what I've eaten (or not) in the past 24 hours. Anyone notice anything like that?


----------



## blessedmomma

feisty I am def a grump when I haven't eaten and I can tell a difference in how I feel physically and emotionally when I eat too much junk. Its the first thing I think of when we go out of town to visit DH's family once a year. we have to eat fast food for much of our trip and I feel like crap a couple days in and lasting a few days after we get home. DH calls it Mcgurgles or Mctummy ache lol so he feels it too. 

Im glad your DH didn't get off without being nice to you after too. there are many more gentle ways to express to your significant other that you don't like everything they are doing than to just come out the way he did. he didn't sound totally innocent in it all either and was pretty manipulative with his behavior with the kids.


----------



## ricschick

welcome Caris xx


----------



## Masonsbaby

3d scan tomorrow!!!!!!! Gonna cave and find out the sex need to do too much shopping


----------



## crysshae

Masonsbaby said:


> 3d scan tomorrow!!!!!!! Gonna cave and find out the sex need to do too much shopping

Yay! Have fun!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Masonsbaby -yay! hope your scan is brilliant. Do you have any feelings towards what baby is?

Claire -how you doing hun? 4DPO eeeek! exciting, hope you get your BFP real soon xxxx 

Hi and welcome Caris, congrats on your baby xx


----------



## ricschick

doing fine keeping my fingers crossed I can join properly really soon!!!!


----------



## tryn4

Forgot to say welcome to Caris! 

Masons- can't wait to hear. I've never been offered a 3d scan...was thinking about it though.

You know I usually have a feeling what I'm having. This one not a clue. My body is really out of practice. I'm having a tough trimester with back pain, swollen ankles (yuck) and the occasional pain like in my lower pelvic area on one side..plus my belly looks like I'm 7 months! I'm getting REAL old..ok I'm done moaning lol


----------



## crysshae

Well...I officially have pregnancy brain and emotions. I completely forgot to pick up my sister's cat yesterday. Then when I remembered this morning, I was crying over it. I was texting my sister to apologize. I did not mention crying at all or anything, but I was apparently so emotional in my words she guessed I was pregnant!! How does that happen in text? 

My oldest daughter knows...on accident too. I just told DH yesterday afternoon after getting a digital BFP. When we went to the store last night, my daughter asked if we needed tampons. I said probably and told her to get the mixed box because she will be due to start in a few days. Then because I said "Do you use the super?" she said "Why? Is there something you want to tell me?" 

When I was nauseated all day last Tuesday and then cried over a picture of a shelter dog on Thursday or Friday, I wondered if something was up. This one is not going to be hidden very well for very long. :shrug:


----------



## allforthegirl

crysshae well at least you know things are going in the right direction this time. Sounds like the hormones are doubling properly. That is I had a better idea that this one would be it. I too had stronger symptoms!! So I am going to take it that your LO has dug in right and tight this time! :wohoo:


----------



## crysshae

Thank you, aftg!


----------



## Chalrhow

Im so stressed and fed up tonight... OH car is in the garage, we thought it would have cost around £200 to fix but turns out it needs a whole new engine, something to do with needing new oil pump, camshafts and maybe more, so mechanic reckons a new engine would be cheaper than fixing everything that's wrong just now :( OH really needs the car to get to work, no car = no work... I could let him use my car BUT last time he used it, my car ended up needing £1450 of repairs... He just cannot look after a car... Since ive known him he has killed 6 cars... 1 of them was my last car and 1 of them he got brand new and had maybe 4 years before it needed scrapped... If a warning light comes on, instead of taking it to a garage he continues to drive it until it can no longer be driven... I really really don't want to let him use my car and we don't have the money right now to get another car for him to abuse :( :shrug: Just so frustrated with him right now


----------



## allforthegirl

That is hard. I am sorry youre having such a go of this. I would be feeling the same if I was in your position. i would tell my DH if he was like this, that he needs to learn how to fix his car cause he is the one that broke it! Men!! :gun:


----------



## blessedmomma

masonsbaby- yay cant wait to hear!!! my intuitions must be shot. I have been wrong 4 out of 6 times... so far. :lol:

chalrhow- how frustrating!!!!


----------



## tryn4

Cryss-yep hormones screwy..pregnancy thumbs up!

Charl- I hope everything works out which it will. I share 1 car, we can't afford insurance on 2 ($480 per MONTH) and it p's me off daily (i finish work @ 5, he finishes 7pm, so I work late or wait for him which is very aggravating, worse while pregnant)

So guys I'm freaking out & need your sound opinion. I went to my monthly appt, everything good, hb sounded fine, 139bpm, he examined me said everything looks good, normal etc. 2 things that bothered me but didn't bother the doc..in fact he was so sweet told me I'm off to a great start and even welcome me back with a kiss on my cheek bless his 99 yr old heart lol. BUT #1 I gained 5 pounds since August 8th, & my bp was 140/90. So I freaked until the nurse was like well it was the same when you were pregnant with your 1st at 19 yrs old. I asked the doc about it he said my arm is bigger & I'm probably getting a false high because of the cuff, also I ran up some stairs & across a couple streets just prior. He also said that my reading wasn't so bad anyway. He was really nonchalant. I did feel slightly better when she said all my previous pregnancy this was very normal for me. Do u guys think I need to worry?


----------



## wannabubba#4

tryn4 - what is your BP normally? 140 /90 is on the high side of normal (but depending what your 'normal' is) ,Above 140 would be classed hypertension, but if your normal is 135 or 140 then tht is why he probably is not concerned about it. My booking in BP was low- 90/50 or something; so for me 140/90 would be scarily high lol.

I have gained 14lbs in just over 14weeks, don't know how much in the past month alone though xxx


----------



## allforthegirl

I don't since you have done all that prior to getting it taken. What I would do is just keep an eye on it. Go into Shoppers and check it on one of those BP machines. If it continues to be high then I would say something more. right down times when you take it and keep a log of it. It may help you. Also try meditation that can also bring BP down a bit. I hope you find the answer you are looking for love!


----------



## Masonsbaby

wannabubba#4 said:


> Masonsbaby -yay! hope your scan is brilliant. Do you have any feelings towards what baby is?

thankyou I think its a boy but we'll see! Only6 hours eek!


----------



## blessedmomma

tryn4- there is something called whitecoat syndrome or something like that I heard of. my DH has it and his bp is always higher at the dr. something about being at the dr making you feel different and it can change bp. he takes his at home also and its never as high as they register it. I would take yours somewhere else. and like everyone said, depends on whats normal for you. I haven't gained anything yet, but I look like I have. not sure why but I usually don't gain til 3rd tri and then I put on 10-20 lbs all of a sudden.

back from NT scan and baby looks really healthy <3 specialist says looks very clearly to be a :pink: based on nub theory. its nearly 100% so we believe it. they took blood for verifi test so we will get better results for genetic probs and will know for sure the gender in a week or two :cloud9:

we decided to do gender reveal party even though Jason and I will know the gender. we still want the kids and our guests to get the surprise. cant wait to see my kids faces when they find out :flower:



there is some better 3d pictures, but this one is where they checked gender for us


----------



## Chalrhow

blessedmomma... Congrats on your little girl :pink: Im starting to debate if i will find out gender or keep it a surprise :yellow: I really wanted a surprise this time but starting to think i might want to know so i plan ahead :shrug:

tryn4... 140/90 is a little high, can you visit your GP and have them check it again for you when your not quite as harassed running up stairs etc... My BP is usually 120/65 ish, if it ever gets high i get sent to Daycare to have it monitored, bloods taken to check liver etc and make sure my BP comes down and bloods are fine... Hopefully its nothing to worry about ! 

x


----------



## crysshae

Tryn - Sounds like if it's normal for you it should be fine. I agree with everyone. Check it somewhere else. As for the 5 pounds, I've done that before, and then the next month I'll lose a pound or two. 

Blessed - Congratulations on your healthy scan and little girl!

Chalrhow - I'm so sorry about the car problems. Those are a pain!


----------



## tryn4

Thanks girls. I agree its on the high side but I do have a problem with cuffs fitting me. My arms r really big. I almost fainted when she told me during my pregnancy in 1999 (my second) my bp was 145/100! Wth! I'm surprised he never mentioned that back then. Of course now I'm older I ask questions & know what numbers mean...I would say my normal is around 130/86 maybe a little less. Im going to try to monitor it at the pharmacy, but even in the machine it reads high because cuff is small...oh me & my big arms lol..in regards to the weight..well I'm just gonna watch it..try & eat a bit healthier after 4 months of vomiting I went a wee bit crazy..


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Congrats on your baby girl blessed! :)


----------



## blessedmomma

tryn- I noticed now that im feeling better I am starting to eat a lot more too. its nice to not be sick all day! all I could keep down was fruits and veggies and today I had a meatball sub yum! the smell alone would have sent me to the toilet a week ago lol.


----------



## Masonsbaby

Well its a BOY!!!! I'm so happy my son was desperate for a brother and now we'll have two of each! So blessed :)


----------



## wannabubba#4

Blessed -congrats on your girl and
Masonsbaby congrats on your boy

Wow things are becoming real now with more and ore people knowing what they are having lol

tryn4 - not acceptable to blame cuff size for you BP registering high and doing nothing about it - surely they can order in a bigger size. I work in and ICU we have sizes to fit EVERYONE xxxx


----------



## ricschick

congrats on the baby girl blessed and congrats Masonsbaby on the baby boy I think we are team yellow:yellow: this time but that could change as dh has no patience lol 

I agree id get blood pressure tested again! cant they use a man sized band?? stupid people!! :dohh:

feeling crampy for the last 3 days so im hoping something is getting comfy I mean we have bedded everyday and if not every day its been every other day so I should have a good chance surely"!:brat::hissy:
im 30 in a few weeks so that would be a nice birthday present!!:thumbup::baby:


----------



## Flins26

Hi everyone, I found out today that we are quite possibly expecting a surprise baby #4! Haven't made it to the doctor to confirm via blood test yet but have had two positive hpt's today and yesterday. We already have a boy and two girls so another blue bundle would be nice but either way it wont matter. Still trying to process what this is going to mean for all of us. Especially as #3 is not quite 9 months. If my dates are right will be due on 
12th May 2014 :)


----------



## crysshae

Congratulations on your boy Mason! 

Fingers crossed for you Rics.

Congratulations Flins!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Yay for a boy Masonsbaby!! :)

Welcome and congrats Flins! 

My hormones are SO out of whack. I cry over EVERYTHING. Whew. It's somewhat exhausting.


----------



## ricschick

congrats flins! x


----------



## Masonsbaby

Congrats flins!!!!!


----------



## allforthegirl

Welcome to all the new mommies! and all the mommies for finding out what they are having!! Congrats!!


----------



## FeistyMom

That bp would freak me out too tryn, but mine in pregnancy normally runs super low, like wannas.

aftg is right though, try to check while calm and you haven't had to run around to see if it is the same or lower. When is your next appointment?

Hubby and I used to car pool, and I have to admit I was always the one making him wait. We haven't in years, but his job is getting closer and closer to the house, and if I drop to parttime/quit we might be forced to 1 vehicle to use (we have 2, but the car only seats 5 and we'll have 6 come February).

Charl, maybe your hubby could carpool with someone else? I'm lucky cuz my OH is a better driver than I am, but I've had issues with my sister and her then-bf driving my car. Some people just destroy cars! Don't know if public transit is even a remote possibility, but it might make sense so that you have the mobility of the car. Good luck!!


----------



## FeistyMom

Wow, my screen didn't update with all the other posts! Holy cow!

Congratz and welcome flinn!

And yay for all the great scans this week and gender reveals :)


----------



## blessedmomma

welcome flins and congrats!! <3

yay for your :blue: masonsbaby <3

anyone else looking through names yet??? DH is taking half day so im gonna have him start a list after he gets here. 

if so, what names are on your lists??? I was sure we were having a boy so I picked two boys names I really liked and barely looked at girls names. now I have to switch gears :flower:


----------



## FeistyMom

We have thought names, since choosing a boy name was so hard for us last time, and if a girl it will be #3 so the 'must' names are already taken care of.

For a boy, we're leaning toward Donovan Joseph (my dad was Donald Joseph).
For girls... we're having a harder time agreeing on anything. I want to incorporate some family names (Marina, Rosina, Angelina, Catherine, Victoria, Barbara, Bette Joan), but no combination or modifications I've come up with resonate with DH. My leading candidate is Rosalina Joan, or Marina Catherine. He seems to hate both.


----------



## Mapleroo

Congratulations on the gender reveals and new ladies!! 

I am currently sitting in the Dr's office, munching on a dry bagel and trying not to smell the awful dr office smell that surrounds me. 

My BP is also always on the low side, I will take note when she checks it today. 

We have picked out our boys name already 'Benjamin Joseph'. I however have a feeling this is a girl and a girls name has been harder to come by. Our daughter is named after her great grandmother so I would like to do the same if this is a girl. So that would be 'Lily' (great grandmother name is Lillian)


----------



## FeistyMom

I love Benjamin Joseph :) My brother is a Benjamin.

I am really into family names - it just makes me feel like a part of my ancestry is alive and kicking, and gives that connection to the past. Plus, it makes the overwhelming task of narrowing down millions of names to a single choice a bit easier ;)

Lily is such a lovely name :)


----------



## Mapleroo

Thanks Feisty! I think so too :) 

BP was 130/80 so on the normal end but higher than what is normal for me. 

My Dr is from the UK so she thinks**women should have an ultrasound at 12 weeks and again at 18 weeks. (Canada or at least Alberta we usually just get the 18 week one) So lucky for me I get an early one! Yay!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Mapleroo- we are having Lily for a middle name to , if baby is a girl. DH mum and grandmother are/were both Lilian too and I love the name Lily. I have also thought of using it for first name but as Lillia instead.

But not decided upon anything, I suggest something hubby either vetoes immediately; or says mmmm that's alright! Never suggests anything himself -he is driving me mad lol -I know there is ages to go but stll drives me mad. With Dawson we never chose his name until about 40weeks haha , although with Ben I think that name was decided much sooner lol

I like Abigail Lily ,Amelia Lily, or Lillia (_something___)but change my mind every week haha. I LOVED Eden but vetoes by hubby lol
For boys I love Eli David or Harvey David

xx


----------



## allforthegirl

Mapleroo said:


> Thanks Feisty! I think so too :)
> 
> BP was 130/80 so on the normal end but higher than what is normal for me.
> 
> My Dr is from the UK so she thinks**women should have an ultrasound at 12 weeks and again at 18 weeks. (Canada or at least Alberta we usually just get the 18 week one) So lucky for me I get an early one! Yay!

LOL well in Sask we are asked if we want the NT scan or not at 12 weeks. Then the next scan that a low risk women will get is at 20 weeks and that would be it. LOL.


----------



## allforthegirl

We too have changed our minds a bunch of times. DH is feeling strange about putting his name in as a middle name, he said he feels awkward about it. Though I put my foot down and said the middle name for this little guy will be Devon John. Now we just have to choose a first name that fit with that and all the others LOL


----------



## Chalrhow

Just seen on fb that the woman from 16 and counting is now on baby number 17 :shock: really don't know how she copes, im harassed with 5 lol 

https://www.theradfordfamily.co.uk/baby-17-pregnancy-diary-week-9/


----------



## ricschick

well im confussed earlier when I wiped there was very light tan like in colour on the tissue ive got back and belly cramps but im only on cd20? then a little while later I wiped and there was a single spot of bright red blood? now im scared that af is on its way but surely its too early??:shrug::dohh:


----------



## tryn4

Masons-Congrats on the boy!
Welcome to all new mums!
To all that responded about my bp-THANK YOU. I was up all night last night, so worried, now I'm literally a tired mess. I went online & bought myself a digital bp machine with xl cuff. My next appt isnt until Oct/27th & I dont want to be stressed over this. So hopefully I will recieve it in a couple weeks ($67 incl ship & duty) until then I plan on watching my salt, drinking more water. Oh and stress less.
Rics-Im rubbish at symptom spotting...lol...hopefully its maybe a good sign???


----------



## allforthegirl

ricschick said:


> well im confussed earlier when I wiped there was very light tan like in colour on the tissue ive got back and belly cramps but im only on cd20? then a little while later I wiped and there was a single spot of bright red blood? now im scared that af is on its way but surely its too early??:shrug::dohh:

Do you know when or if you have O'd?


----------



## blessedmomma

rics- hopefully its implantation. I had that with one of mine but thought it was an early light period.

tryn- im glad you're gonna check at home! if it stays high and you have concern they need to take it seriously. pre-eclampsia is serious!! :hugs:

I love all those names!!! we were gonna use william as a middle name for a boy since its DH's dads name. now we are thinking of using lynn as a middle name for a girl. its my dad and sisters middle names <3

I was really loving brennon for a boy. we are now looking at Sophia, Olivia, Isabella, and veronica.


----------



## tryn4

LOL I forgot to respond about names..as u can see my kids names are different so naming this one Stephanie or Joe would be out of place!

I have always had a boy & girl name in mind however, my boy name is a little to close to one of my sons names, so I have to rethink. I really love Khaliyah (pronounced Ka-lee-yah) for a girl. I was thinking for a boy Kemari (Kem-are-ee) But everyone says its just like Kymani (my youngest) so I was thinking maybe Tayvion but no one likes that at all...funny enough hubby & I haven't discussed it at all..


----------



## Mapleroo

wannabubba#4 said:


> Mapleroo- we are having Lily for a middle name to , if baby is a girl. DH mum and grandmother are/were both Lilian too and I love the name Lily. I have also thought of using it for first name but as Lillia instead.
> 
> But not decided upon anything, I suggest something hubby either vetoes immediately; or says mmmm that's alright! Never suggests anything himself -he is driving me mad lol -I know there is ages to go but stll drives me mad. With Dawson we never chose his name until about 40weeks haha , although with Ben I think that name was decided much sooner lol
> 
> I like Abigail Lily ,Amelia Lily, or Lillia (_something___)but change my mind every week haha. I LOVED Eden but vetoes by hubby lol
> For boys I love Eli David or Harvey David
> 
> xx

Love Eli!!


----------



## blessedmomma

aww tryn I love em!!! I have to do the same. I compare the names im considering with all the rest to see how it sounds with theirs and don't want them to be too similar or too different lol.


----------



## tryn4

Thank you! Yep..I have an ethnic name too, only common name in our family is my handsome husband Kevin.


----------



## wannabubba#4

ricschick said:


> well im confussed earlier when I wiped there was very light tan like in colour on the tissue ive got back and belly cramps but im only on cd20? then a little while later I wiped and there was a single spot of bright red blood? now im scared that af is on its way but surely its too early??:shrug::dohh:

Hope it IS implantation - I had IB with pregnancy number 4, was not red though, brown mucus once when I wiped then a few days later BFP xxxx


----------



## Masonsbaby

ricschick said:


> well im confussed earlier when I wiped there was very light tan like in colour on the tissue ive got back and belly cramps but im only on cd20? then a little while later I wiped and there was a single spot of bright red blood? now im scared that af is on its way but surely its too early??:shrug::dohh:

hey rics I had bleeding a week before I was due thought it was an early period as we weren't trying (and even used tampons) but it was very light turned out to be implantation bleeding so a good sign maybe???? Good luck!!!!


----------



## FeistyMom

Ok, so... hubby has been a bit moody lately. He has confessed to me why - he feels very fat.

With each child, he gained baby weight with me, and watched in envy as I quickly shed pounds after (yay for breastfeeding). I've bemoaned the fact that I just can't get motivated since having #2 or #3 to reengage in an actual workout routine (I did have a fun mommy & me exercise group after #1 but it disbanded before #2 was born and I never found one that interested me as much). Well, with #1, he hit his max weight ever. He is now only 2 pounds off that weight, and is very sad and feels poorly about himself.

I really don't know how to help him. Previously we had done things like go on walk after dinner, but with our oldest in gradeschool now, she has homework, plus with me working full time, we don't have dinner until 6:30 - typically the 2 little ones need to be in the bath around 7:30, or they keep DD1 up too late (she is a BEAR to wake up in the morning). He feels like he has no time to exercise, and when he does he's completely exhausted. You guys have any suggestions for how to get some exercise going in an already jam-packed schedule? He's signed up to coach DD1's soccer team, so I'm thinking he'll get SOME activity each week doing that, and so spending less time with a butt in a chair staring at a screen (works with computers all day, spends more of the evening online or watching tv). And how can a wife be supportive and encouraging without falling into nagging? I do NOT want to add 'did you exercise today??' to the list of junk I already have to check up on (did you feed the cat? did you change the cat litter? did you take out the garbage? did you put the cans on the curb? did you restock the toilet paper? did you take the girls to gymnastics? did you defrost the roast? etc).

Good lord, I AM a harpy. LOL!


----------



## allforthegirl

Well with your busy schedule (sounds much like ours) probably the best time would be to get up an hour early and go for a jog before showering in the morning. Or do a yoga dvd or something? He also could go for the walk without you after supper while you put the little ones to bed. Also changing portion sizes and rearranging diet can help lose weight too.


----------



## FeistyMom

Yeah, I'd suggest the morning thing, but he works 6am-3pm so he can pick up the girls after school....

Come to think of it, if he just spent an hour outside playing with the kids that would help. Right now they all seem to pile into the house and watch television while he's on the computer  I'm working on portion control/increased proportion of veggies to starch. Favorite foods are pasta, rice, and mashed potatoes, so its going to be an uphilll battle, but he likes trying new things. He told me I have to cook less yummy food, which I thought was a tremendous compliment, but really how is one supposed to accomplish that?!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Sounds like a good plan Feisty -get hubby out and about playing with the children, do they have bikes -he could take them for a cycle; or for a game of football (or soccer lol) or rounders or any variation of fun run-around games you play there. Even just a nice long walk every day would help.

Good Luck, it can't be easy for either of you xx


----------



## ricschick

FeistyMom said:


> Ok, so... hubby has been a bit moody lately. He has confessed to me why - he feels very fat.
> 
> With each child, he gained baby weight with me, and watched in envy as I quickly shed pounds after (yay for breastfeeding). I've bemoaned the fact that I just can't get motivated since having #2 or #3 to reengage in an actual workout routine (I did have a fun mommy & me exercise group after #1 but it disbanded before #2 was born and I never found one that interested me as much). Well, with #1, he hit his max weight ever. He is now only 2 pounds off that weight, and is very sad and feels poorly about himself.
> 
> I really don't know how to help him. Previously we had done things like go on walk after dinner, but with our oldest in gradeschool now, she has homework, plus with me working full time, we don't have dinner until 6:30 - typically the 2 little ones need to be in the bath around 7:30, or they keep DD1 up too late (she is a BEAR to wake up in the morning). He feels like he has no time to exercise, and when he does he's completely exhausted. You guys have any suggestions for how to get some exercise going in an already jam-packed schedule? He's signed up to coach DD1's soccer team, so I'm thinking he'll get SOME activity each week doing that, and so spending less time with a butt in a chair staring at a screen (works with computers all day, spends more of the evening online or watching tv). And how can a wife be supportive and encouraging without falling into nagging? I do NOT want to add 'did you exercise today??' to the list of junk I already have to check up on (did you feed the cat? did you change the cat litter? did you take out the garbage? did you put the cans on the curb? did you restock the toilet paper? did you take the girls to gymnastics? did you defrost the roast? etc).
> 
> Good lord, I AM a harpy. LOL!

sorry your hubby is feeling down but if he wants to lose weight he will have to do it on his own because no matter how much we nag lol they will do things in their own time! maybe he could do exercise around the house or all go swimming as a family I hope he feels better!!

AFM after 3 days of spotting (just brown cm when I wipe) it has now stopped! woohoo but still bfn so we will see what the week brings!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Ooooh, good luck Claire!!!

Feisty, I don't have any other advice than the previous posters but wanted to give you a hug! My husband has put on a little weight since they switched him from the front of the house/service manager to the kitchen manager, he was literally walking miles every day and now he's just bustling around in the kitchen. He's exhausted as well and only gets a short run in once or twice a week. I totally empathize! As I weigh more than my DH by 30lbs or so, I'm okay with a bit of weight gain on his part. LOL (It very much bothers him though!)


----------



## Chalrhow

Hi everyone... So cold and wet here today :rain: 

ricschick... Thats good you have no more spotting, hopefully it was implantation bleeding... Good luck for when you test :)


----------



## Mapleroo

Well ladies, a strange thing happens to your brain when it's been 8 years since your last pregnancy. You have forgotten about all the reasons why you haven't let a pregnancy occur any sooner and all of a sudden you are pregnant and BAM! Memory restored! It's like magic, really.:wacko:

Ugh. I truly forgot about how much I do not enjoy being pregnant! For the last few days I have been in a 'antihistamine haze':sleep: and tossing up what I would prefer...the 'haze' or the 24/7 sickness. The answer is, I would prefer neither! The thought that I have another good 15 or so weeks left of this, is daunting to say the least. It seems so far away! Im trying not to complain. I am very lucky that I am able to be treated (in Australia, they won't give you anything for HG-except IV's. 13 years ago anyway...I do hope it's changed) And it is a sign of a strong pregnancy apparently. But who am I kidding, I am complaining. And I'm miserable. Sorry for the whine ladies.:cry:


----------



## allforthegirl

Well we been having true fall weather here lately. Really cool in the mornings then warm in the afternoon, and dry dry dry. I really need to water my lawn and garden.


----------



## allforthegirl

Mapleroo I hear you. I am so glad that this is my last! Cause I really dislike the whole nausea thing. For me though the allergies have not quit. They actually have not quit. They got worse around 14 weeks, they are just starting to get a bit better. But now the roof of my mouth is very itchy, and my nasal passages get very dry and full in the middle of the night. I am just glad I am not sneezing 100 times a day anymore!!


----------



## wannabubba#4

maple and a4tg sorry you are both not feeling good xxx sending hugs xxx

ricschick - good luck hun, when you testing? hope you are joining the preggo side properly soon xx

charlhow - yep weather is terrible isn't it? I actually had salopettes (sp) , jacket, welly boots and hat and gloves on my youngest going to the park earlier lol -at least he was warm and spent ages running around in the huge puddles, and flying down the chute haha xx


----------



## ricschick

thanks guys I really hope it was a good sign!! im going to hold out as long as I can to test im aiming for Thursday/Friday not sure il be able to wait that long tho lol


----------



## ricschick

sorry some arnt feeling great I really hope it eases up!! xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

mapleroo- I hope it lightens up very soon! I had ms pretty bad this time and its finally getting better. 

a4tg- I usually have very light allergies, but when im pregnant its worse for some reason. I can seriously sneeze 20 times in a row! and of course there is usually a peeze in there somewhere :blush:

FeistyMom- not much advice since im kinda in the same boat. DH is the same and I don't know how to help without nagging, so just hoping something clicks. we are getting ready to start our evening family walks now that fall is here so maybe that will help :hugs:

rics- sounds promising! hope you get :bfp: soon!

weather here is really lovely! its 70's-80's out and very nice. fall is probably my fave time of year :cloud9:


----------



## tryn4

Maple-feel better soon...it will pass..mine finally did for the most part.

Feisty-my hubby was always skinny & about 3 yrs ago he got this fat lil belly. Sometimes it bothers him but most times he doesn't remember it. Funny thing is, I'm a fatty + preg and when I moan about how big I am he literally says his gut is bigger & he's not pregnant (not even close mine is massive) some guys can be so sensitive about the least things. Just support him, tell him he is sexy devil regardless lol..

Hello to everyone else...cooking, washing today..family stuff. We also have my hubby grandparents here from new york. They came for a week & Granma had a stroke while here, so unfortunately, they cannot fly back yet. She is out of hospital, but where they usually stay, the lady (who is her husband cousin) was being a miserable goat to Granma, so they came here. Tommorow she finds out if she has to have surgery. Hopefully she won't. I don't mind her here but I know she really wants to go home poor thing. So that's my story for the past few days. Pretty cool weather here, i miss the warmth already!


----------



## allforthegirl

tryn that sounds awful, I hope that gramma in-law gets better soon. No fun being sick so far from him. You are very kind to put her up like that. :hugs:


----------



## tryn4

No trouble actually she is a nice lady. I'm very blessed my husband whole family has accepted me & my kids as their own. I've been to their house in New York & we have been in Jamaica several times when they are there and I can truly say that we all function as one big family. I really do feel bad this happenned to her away from home. Such a shame. But the good thing is she seems on the mend. So thats a good sign. Plus I was a bit nervous cooking for her as they are fussy. But they loved everything!


----------



## blessedmomma

hope granma gets better very soon and doesn't need surgery :hugs: hopefully she will be cleared to go home soon


----------



## crysshae

Maple - I hope you get to feeling better soon. I'm glad you have good strong symptoms though. :flower:

Aftg - I hope your allergies give you some relief soon. 

Rics - Fingers crossed you get your BFP this week!

Tryn - Praying your DH's granma gets well soon. 

Feisty - Good luck with hubby. Mine always asks for my help and the treats me like it's nagging when he's "hungry". Drives me nuts. He has actually lost about 10 pounds in the last few months working it out on his own. He will weigh every day and can see what bad choices do to the scale from one day to the next. So he's figured out his own little pattern, and I don't say anything anymore...unless asked a direct question. 

AFM - I started bleeding this morning. When my temp skydived yesterday, I had a feeling, but I decided to do the "stop temping...it just causes worry" etc thing and did not temp today. But I didn't have to see that lower temp as the blood was there when I went to the restroom. I was upset most of the day yesterday, but I'm surprisingly okay today. I guess I had already come to terms with it, and the blood was just confirmation. I'm not sure I'll continue trying at this point. I haven't talked to DH about it yet. When we talk, I'll see how he feels and how I feel from there. Maybe God is telling us our family is perfect just the way it is. 

I'll be so glad when fall arrives here!

I hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Oh no Crystal -are you still bleeding? Or is it spotting? Hoping you are okay -sending big hugs xxxx


----------



## ricschick

so sorry crystal I hope its a false alarm!! xxxxx


----------



## crysshae

Thanks, ladies. I'm pretty certain it's over. It's more than spotting, but not a lot yet. Bright red. It "feels like" I've started my period, and with my temperature down so far....all the signs together point to it being over.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Hugs hugs Crystal. I'm so sorry!


----------



## allforthegirl

crysshae said:


> Thanks, ladies. I'm pretty certain it's over. It's more than spotting, but not a lot yet. Bright red. It "feels like" I've started my period, and with my temperature down so far....all the signs together point to it being over.

Oh my :sad1: I am at loss for words. :nope: I wish I could give you a hug in real life! You know that we are here for you. <3


----------



## crysshae

Thank you. It's definitely a roller coaster of emotions. After I wrote this, thinking I was doing all fine, I replied to someone and started crying, then DH texted me asking how I was doing, and I broke down into a blubbering mess. I don't know what to do at this point. I guess I don't have to know right this moment, but I wish I did.


----------



## allforthegirl

Just allow your emotions to flow, and be gentle with yourself. There is nothing wrong with these feelings. You have a right to ever single one of them!!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Crystal I am so sorry , life is so unfair and cruel sometimes. I really wish you weren't going through this again. I too wish I could reach out and give you a real hug.

Take care of yourself and take time to grieve -thinking of you xxx


----------



## Chalrhow

crysshae said:


> Thanks, ladies. I'm pretty certain it's over. It's more than spotting, but not a lot yet. Bright red. It "feels like" I've started my period, and with my temperature down so far....all the signs together point to it being over.

So sorry... Hugs :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mapleroo

So sorry Crystal. That is just awful. Sending big hugs out to you xx


----------



## blessedmomma

:hugs: crystal- can you go get your hcg levels drawn?? I started a regular period a few days after my bfp and called my ob who did my bloods and when they were high enough she had me do an ultrasound scan.


----------



## crysshae

I probably could. She drew them last time. I'm thinking I will just take a wait and see approach for now though.


----------



## blessedmomma

do you have some more tests you can use every few days to see if you still have a line after a while?


----------



## crysshae

Yes. I have some ICs. I might do that.

Going to keep charting too.


----------



## allforthegirl

crysshae said:


> Yes. I have some ICs. I might do that.
> 
> Going to keep charting too.

My temps had a big drop too with this pg and I had a major freak out so I had to stop. I sure hope things get better one way or another. Sending you some extra strength to get through this!! :hug:


----------



## blessedmomma

with my last baby I kept temping and it dropped really low one day so I freaked and stopped temping. so this time I quit temping as soon as I got bfp. its not worth the emotional drama!


----------



## crysshae

Yeah. That's what I did too. After it dropping so low yesterday, I put the thermometer away, only to wake up to blood today. :nope:


----------



## tryn4

Awww Crystal, so sorry love. So emotional my heart just breaks for you. I agree with everyone, just try and grieve and be as strong as you can and take it one day at a time... :( :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

hopefully it will be nothing! If I wouldn't have been testing I would have just thought I had a normal period. it was no different than the months before except a couple days later. I don't know if it was ib since it was so much after my bfp and was exactly like a period. I had ib with my 3rd and it happened a few days before my period was due. I also had early bleeding with my 5th, but there was a sch which is like a blood clot at the site of implantation. but who knows maybe it was late ib??? they are all different


----------



## FeistyMom

*hugs* so sorry to hear Crysshae. We are all here for you!


----------



## FeistyMom

Last night I stayed up entirely too late just snuggling my lil boy. He turns 2 next week, and I just feel like the time is going by so fast, and soon I'll have another LO, and he wont' get as much snuggly mommy time as he does now.

My oldest seems like she is going hormonal and she's only 6. My lil girl turns 4, and she still really needs snuggles and physical affection (she calls it 'touch', like 'mommy i need touch' and touches my face and puts my hand on her face). I love spending time with my LOs, and they grow so fast, and now I'm worried about adding #4 into the mix while the others are still so small. And of course I'm dreading 2 years from now when #4 is growing out of cuddles and starts being independent, but there isn't another LO on the way to focus on.

Anyone else struggling to make sure each child gets some quality time?


----------



## allforthegirl

I hear you. Though my 4 yr old still needs to be sitting on top of me, or touching me, or smelling me (I know funny, but it is cute. he always says I smell good. He has a great nose). My 6 year old on the blue moon needs hugs and to hold my hand. My older too sometimes what to but not too often. 

I just got back from my 20 week scan and had a good scare. Have to go back tomorrow to double check things. Or else we maybe off to get him a blood transfusion.


----------



## blessedmomma

feisty- I struggle with it every time we are expecting a LO. I feel like I am letting everyone down due to all the time a newborn takes. things always work out amazing and there is somehow enough time for each of them. 

a4tg!!!! whats going on?? why would he need a transfusion???


----------



## allforthegirl

Because there is a possibility that he is becoming anemic. My blood may be attaching his.


----------



## blessedmomma

oh my goodness! I hope he is ok. I will be praying :hugs:


----------



## wannabubba#4

A4tg hope you and little bubba are okay - what a scare!

let us know how it goes, thinking of you both sending hugs xxx

feisty - my LO has not long turned 3 and still loves his snuggle time, very often he'll stop playing ad say' mummy I need a big cuddle on the couch' lol and we snuggle up under a blanket for a bit -it is so cute, he has always been a very tactile cuddly child. I hope he doesn't feel too pushed out with a new sibling; especially a breastfed on demand one! 

xxx


----------



## FeistyMom

Oh no aftg :( I know you were really hoping he'd avoid the anemia.

Any chance it was just an oddity in the scan? Or pretty sure its the same blood-related issues you've had previously?


----------



## allforthegirl

FeistyMom said:


> Oh no aftg :( I know you were really hoping he'd avoid the anemia.
> 
> Any chance it was just an oddity in the scan? Or pretty sure its the same blood-related issues you've had previously?

It would be from the original issue if he truly is anemic. It could be a weird thing yes. That is why we are double checking. I am really hoping to avoid it all cause it is invasive for the treatment.


----------



## FeistyMom

We'll all be praying for you/sending positive energy your way! *hug*


----------



## Mrs.David

Hi ladies :blush: I'm new to this, and have just found out were gonna have baby number 4!! I'm still in shock. I'm nervous not knowing what to expect.....


----------



## blessedmomma

congrats and welcome mrsdavid!!!! big families are lovely :cloud9:


----------



## FeistyMom

Congratz and welcome :) I am also expecting #4 a bit unexpectedly, and spent most of 1st tri in shock.

Hopefully your first tri goes smoothly - are you having any symptoms yet?


----------



## ricschick

Aftg I really hope it's not needed Hun!!!!


----------



## blessedmomma

oh goodness rics 10dpo :test:!!!!!


----------



## tryn4

A4TG-lord! I pray everything will be ok...well of course it will

Feisty- naw my kids are so independent now I don't have that issue. When they were little I just loved them up each as they needed it. My kids are 4 completely different personalities, so I just adjust accordingly. However, I don't spend as much time with them as I used to, I leave for wrk @745 am & come in at 8pm. That's one perk of mat leave I'm looking forward to, being home when they all barrel in from school.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Welcome MrsDavid! 

Light and love your way A4TG.


----------



## FeistyMom

So had a first tonight. got incredibly nauseous at the end of dinner and felt crampy and a bit faint and had to ask hubby for help. then tried to get the kids ready for bed, and realized I was really crampy. seemed like contraction like cramps, so went straight to bed. starting to feel better now, but I had a complete panic attack first.

Seeing the doc for my normal appt tomorrow thankfully. I'm guessing its just normal and there is nothing to worry about so trying not to freak out.

Hope everyone is enjoying a lovely and restful evening!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

That is a bit scary sounding! Hopefully it was just some normal pg thing. 

I've been up since 2am. . .it's 3:28am now. It was lightening out and my dog freaked out. Once I'm awake, I'm hungry of course. LOL


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hope you get good news today A4tg xx

Feisty -that sounds horrid! Hope all goes well at your appointment today <3

I have my 16 week appointment today -so will get low down on all my bloods and tests etc, BP and urine checked. So WHY am I so excited haha?? Not exactly night out on the tiles or anything lmao.

Think it is because it is another milestone passed! After this appointment it is half way mark and scan, then viability baby day, then pick up my MatB1 - Can then officially arrange maternity leave at work and then countdown to Xmas and maternity leave :D

We have to self roster our off duty about 6 weeks in advance normally, but they always try and get the xmas / new year roster done earlier so that people can make arrangements, SO yesterday I filled in my last self roster form prior to maternity leave lol -How exciting!!!!! Other than Xmas New year( when we don't get to pick when we work) , I practically know what I am working from now until then.

xxx


----------



## Chalrhow

wannabubba#4... So exciting... Will your midwife listen for the heartbeat ? I heard it at my 16 wk appointment... I have a check up next week, then my 20 wk scan the week after... I keep going between wanting to find out gender or keeping it a surprise... Ive never had a surprise but i like to be organised :dohh: 

I think this pregnancy is flying by... I have 2 birthday parties to organise for November, 4 days apart, and feel like im running outta time, need to get my finger out lol... Then it will be time to get organised for Christmas... I feel the last few weeks always drag in for me, especially last pregnancy, it flew in till i had a date for my c/section then the last 4 weeks went soooooooo slow.

My wee boy has to get his pre school jags today, not looking forward to it :(


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hoping she will listen for heart beat, but I know last pregnancy they refused at 16weeks as they said it was too early lol -but they did not have a Doppler in my practice then, only hand held stethoscope haha.

Still excited tho - more realisation that yeah I am pregnant haha


I have given in and started wearing my support belt for SPD that my physio gave me last pregnancy. Have been a bit sore since Friday - although not continually at first. Helped a lady upstairs with her pram Fri -and was sore afterwards, then worked all day Saturday and was in real pain by evening, Monday night I was intermittently sore at work and yday I felt the sharp pains on climbing stairs and thought oh no!! here it comes again. I was so proud to have reached 15/16 weeks and not have symptoms :'( 

Blooming symphus pubis dysfunction :( Better refer myself to physio again today too -although she was unable to do anything last time other than give me crutches and a support belt. Just hope to be able to keep working this time, I am only part time so fingers crossed. I am aiming for 28weeks (prefer 32 weeks but may be unrealistic) -would feel less of a fraud then (was off at 16 weeks last time :( )

Charlhow- hope your son is okay with his jabs -I hate those ones -poor little guy will wonder what on earth you are letting them do to him xxx Big hugs xxx


----------



## Chalrhow

Wannabubba... How did you get on at your appointment ? I am suffering with SPD and have for a few weeks now, you have my sympathy, I was going to see about going to physiotherapist, but same as you i got crutches last time and a big tubigrip thing to go round my bump and hips... Didn't give me much support and became really annoying as i had to constantly keep pulling it into place as it wouldn't stay where it should... Might enquire about a support belt... I was really struggling a few night ago trying to get kids bathed and into bed and OH was out... My oldest is a great help though and helped with the lifting wee 1s in and out the bath.

I made OH take James for his jags... He didn't like it 1 bit and has wee sore arms tonight... So extra cuddles tonight :(


----------



## blessedmomma

wannabubba hope your appt went well! its crazy you didn't get to hear your last baby's hb til after 16 weeks :shock: I hear ours by 10-12 weeks. I cant imagine waiting so long! hopefully they updated their equipment.

sorry about the spd ladies! I have never had it but I hear its torture :hugs:

a4tg- hope your baby doesn't need a transfusion :(

feisty- I had a bad cramp last night too that had me worried. I feel fine today though. hopefully you will find out at your appt tomorrow everything is ok!


----------



## wannabubba#4

My appointment went fab <3
I heard peanut's heartbeat!! And it was fabulous, sounded just like my last baby's haha so another boy maybe?? Or old wives tale about rate and rhythm lol?

Everything was great with me too, fundal height measure at just under 17weeks, so equalling my scan date EDD -we are going with that one for now; but if I reach 41/42 weeks then we can discuss it with consultant then. Hopefully peanut will be born 38-42 weeks spontaneously and not give me any bother lol

I need to self refer to physio tomorrow morning, but don't imagine she will do anything as she never last time but it keeps me right. And maybe just maybe she can do something this time.

Charlhow - I cant imagine having this pain with tiny little ones, I really feel for you -my youngest is three and keeps trying to push in between my legs and that alone is agony but at least he rarely needs lifted or anything
xxx


----------



## FeistyMom

Glad to hear about the good appt Wanna :)

Sorry to hear about the SPD for you and Charl though :( I had the beginnings of it the last 2 months of my last pregnancy, but so far, so good this time.

My appt went well. Only gained 2 lbs between visits, which is good since I had gained 7 in one month previously! Heard the lil heartbeat, and I've been feeling better this morning. I asked about the cramping, but completely forgot to mention a discharge issue . So hopefully its nothing - I doubt it is worth worrying about, since I seem to recall similar discharge stuff going on with the previous pregnancies. But that cramping thing totally took me by surprise. Doc thought it was probably a combination of constipation and dehydration.

I get my big anatomy scan next week - SO EXCITED! But NOT going to find out. We are determined to stay :yellow:

Can't wait to hear from aftg; hope things are ok with her LO!!


----------



## blessedmomma

feisty- get some liquids in you hun!!!! it seems like a lot more people are team :yellow: nowadays. enjoy!


----------



## tryn4

Wanna-Glad to hear your appt went well! i too was kinda excited after my last appt, the assistant booked all my appts, then the next day I booked all the afternoons off at work, except the last one cuz I will have probably started mat leave by then...

Man I feel it for you & Charl. Ive never experienced but Ive had sciatic nerve issues, and it looks like this one is starting too, I've been getting on and off shooting pains, and some very uncomfortable sleeps.

Feisty-LOL I am NOT looking forward to my weigh in at the end of Oct. It will be about 6 weeks at that time since my last and I am really hoping I wont gain too much! You havent been eating well for a while so please try and stay hydrated & for god sake EAT!

ONE week til I find out...I just cant do it, I cant stay team yellow lol!


----------



## ricschick

Glad your appointment went well Donna! 

AFM I think il test in the morning I'm nervous too tho lol I've been cramping on and off and have noticed changes in my breasts so we will see in the morning! X


----------



## allforthegirl

Well ladies todays scan went ok. Will be back in two weeks to check him again!


----------



## blessedmomma

a4tg- yay! so far so good!!

rics- cant wait to hear :)

tryn- are you hoping for one or the other?? I dont really ever have too much of a preference but I MUST know lol. I love to specifically know the baby as a boy or girl long before they are born. and you already get so many surprises on birth day like what they look like and their temperament that I dont feel bad about being surprised early on the gender :lol: how is your blood pressure looking???


----------



## tryn4

AFTG-Great!

Blessed-Kinda hoping for a girl, but I am thrilled either way! Yes I agree, so many other surprises, this I HAVE to know. Usually I get a feeling, but I actually haven't with this one at all, so we shall see in 1 week! ARRRRGH suspense is killing me! My husband doesn't care either way. Havent checked my pressure yet, I am waiting for my home monitor to come because it has a larger cuff so hopefully I can get a correct reading. Thanks for asking, I shall report as soon as I check it...


----------



## blessedmomma

I will be praying your bp is low. do keep us updated! I cant trust my own intuition on gender. I have only been right a couple times :wacko: I usually decide the baby will be whatever is opposite of what I think it is and then I get it right :lol:


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Good luck with the BP Tryn!

So glad all was well with the scan A4TG. :)

All of a sudden I'm not feeling the babe as much and as usual it worries me. I'm sure she's just in a different position.


----------



## allforthegirl

I too didn't feel him much during the day, then he went at it good when I lied down for bed. I even saw him move around lots during the u/s and I didn't feel him do that either. I am sure that baby is just having a quiet day.


----------



## crysshae

Whitesoxfan41 said:


> Good luck with the BP Tryn!
> 
> So glad all was well with the scan A4TG. :)
> 
> All of a sudden I'm not feeling the babe as much and as usual it worries me. I'm sure she's just in a different position.

I always get something cold to drink and sit still for a while when I'm worried about not feeling them move. We don't notice it as much if we are up moving around, and a cold drink usually gets them moving.


----------



## wannabubba#4

A4tg - brilliant news about scan -fingers crossed for continuing good health for your little bubba <3

Claire -good luck hun xxx hope you get your BFP

Tryn hope your BP is okay

and everyone else hope you are all well and having a good day.

I am pain free today -just gonna take each day as it comes and be careful with what I am doing. But so happy - went to the park with LO this am, spent about an hour splashing in puddles getting really soaked and it was fab :D

xx


----------



## allforthegirl

I too hope that your HR is doing well Tryn. :hugs:


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Claire, did you test?? HUGS! 

Thanks for the reassurance. . .it's funny the things I worry about this time that I never did before. We had a girl on my FB DDG lose her baby yesterday. :( SO sad. She was 18-19 weeks.


----------



## allforthegirl

Oh no that is so sad. That has got to be so hard.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Whitesoxfan41 said:


> Claire, did you test?? HUGS!
> 
> Thanks for the reassurance. . .it's funny the things I worry about this time that I never did before. We had a girl on my FB DDG lose her baby yesterday. :( SO sad. She was 18-19 weeks.

That is so sad to hear, did she have any problems she knew about or was it completely unexpected? :cry:


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

No known problems, she had her ultrasound the day before and had gender confirmed. She was having pain that evening, finally went to the ER and was diagnosed with an incompetent cervix and was already too far along to stop it. :( She had a C section last time so she didn't know what contractions felt like. So very sad.


----------



## crysshae

Oh no! That's awful.


----------



## blessedmomma

whitesox- so sorry for your friend! its always scary to hear about something like that. my mcs were at 8 wks and 7 wks so after that time I feel good that the pregnancy will be fine. but really anything can happen :(

crystal- how are you doing hun?

afm-I got the phone call that the verifi test came back and we are confirmed having a healthy girl :cloud9:

we got some clothes/blankets from some used stores and a nursing pillow (the boppy was too floppy and not structured enough so I knew I would need something else) all for less than $10


and we got a swing that was at a garage sale up the road for $10. they wanted $20, but my girls asked if they would take $10 and they did. my girls are such bargain hunters lol


----------



## allforthegirl

Very cute!

AFM I actually had a friend of a friend messaged me on FB and asked if I could use baby clothes. I wasn't going to turn it down. Free is awesome!!


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks a4tg! I agree! I wish I knew someone who had girl stuff. since my girls are 13 and 14 we have none of their baby clothes around. this one may be wearing blues a lot when at home lol.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Whatever we don't get in gifts for the babe, we'll be buying used. We have a baby exchange place, Once Upon A Child and 3-4 other resale type places. :) They outgrow them SO quickly. Congrats on your little girl!


----------



## crysshae

Great deals, blessed. Congrats on knowing she's definitely a girl!

I'm doing okay. My doctor wants me to wait 2 cycles before trying again :nope: as she wants to test my 21-day progesterone next cycle.


----------



## allforthegirl

crysshae said:


> Great deals, blessed. Congrats on knowing she's definitely a girl!
> 
> I'm doing okay. My doctor wants me to wait 2 cycles before trying again :nope: as she wants to test my 21-day progesterone next cycle.

Well hope she finds out what is causing you to mc. I heart goes out to you lovely! :hugs:


----------



## ricschick

I'm so sorry crystal:hugs:

Glad scans went well! :happydance:

AFM I did 2 ic this morning with fmu from the same sample and got 2 very faint lines so I'm going to test again in the morning! So fx there a little darker:happydance:


----------



## crysshae

Fingers crossed it's the start of your BFP!


----------



## allforthegirl

Yes fx. Sending sticky :dust:


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

STICKY STICKY FX!

I'm sorry Crystal! It's good to have the levels checked though. I hope you'll soon have a sticky BFP!! HUGS!!!


----------



## blessedmomma

crystal- it will be nice to get your progesterone checked to be sure. at least you can either rule it out or get it for next time. will be hard waiting in between though. after having each of my mc they told me to wait 3 months which was so hard.

rics- hope its the start of :bfp: have you looked up what your due date would be??


----------



## Mapleroo

Crystal- Glad to hear that your Dr is going to look into things, but 2 cycles is a long wait. Thinking of you :hugs:

Donna- Nice that you are pain free today! Hope you have more of those days!

Rics- How lovely you have lines! FX they get darker with a sticky bean!!

AFM- I had a friend I went to school with that lost their baby a couple of months ago at 38 weeks. It was so sad and completely out of the blue as well. They had recently had a scan, then a few days later noticed reduced movement and found out the baby had died. She was induced a couple of days later. So very sad. I think a lot of times we take for granted that once we get past the 12 week mark, everything is going to be fine (at least I know I do, or did).

I am coming out of my haze and feeling quite a bit better. I am on a very specific schedule for my eating and medication and it has made a world of difference! Today was the first somewhat good day I have had in a week, so I am hoping it wasn't just a fluke. My youngest starts his hockey season this weekend and if I miss it im going to be :hissy: (yes Im on of *those* crazy hockey mums lol)


----------



## tryn4

Crysshae-just a big hug from me.

Rics-we r all excited! Lines a line I say!

Blessed-yay!

Mapleroo-thats very heartbreaking about your friend :(

Hello to everyone else.

Afm-I got my bp machine & was so excited, first reading seemed ok 140 over 83...a little lower which is good but the cuff squeezed my arm sooo tight at it peak...but then I took several more readings all different. None too high but all over the place. Then I took my husbands & it was 105 over 32?? Like is he alive, THEN I took my sons...his seems high 112/90..THENNNN took mine again it was 178/132...am I alive? I'm so disappointed I don't know what I'm doing wrong! The cuff seems big enough..and certainly my husband and son have slimmer arms. I'm thinking defective? I paid $67 bucks for this thing jeez!


----------



## blessedmomma

wow I hope its not defective!!! mine at the dr today was 104/62. mine always goes way low when im pregnant though and is usually more normal when im not. did you move at all during the readings or talk at all??? you shouldn't do either. and you should sit and relax a minute with little movement before you take it. I only know this due to DH having high blood pressure he is on medication for. he checks his every so often and was told to follow these rules


----------



## ricschick

Well I tested again this morning and it looks like a bfn I no it's still early for me so I'm hoping il get my bfp in a few days maybe! :cry::growlmad:
I'm trying to upload a pic but I'm on the iPad so it's taking ages! X


----------



## wannabubba#4

Claire -hope you are still early for testing? when is AF due? Are you symptom spotting, is anything different?

Blessed -congrats on your confirmed girl, and cute baby things you have bought. We have a market here in UK called Jack and Jill Market, sellers sell their nearly new and sometimes new baby items (and kids stuff up until age 9) at much reduced costs. You can get brilliant bargains :) There is one on, near me this Sunday but I am reluctant to go buying anything yet with me not having had my 20 week scan yet (and then that doesn't even prove baby will be fine :'( ) I am sure there will be another before next March so I may just wait for that.

Crystal so sorry hun, hopefully you will get some answers from your doctor xxx


----------



## Masonsbaby

my anatomy scan went great looks like a perfect little man:happydance:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Congrats Masonsbaby -what a super picture, baby looks so cute! Is he definitely a he then? 

xx


----------



## tryn4

Blessed-it must be defective. Yep they gave me instructions to sit still relaxed no talking etc. *sigh* some of the readings were fine but obviously my husband was way low & my sons too high plus that crazy high reading on me LOL madness! I emailed the seller on eBay about it.

Masons-he's gorgeous!


----------



## Masonsbaby

Thankyou! Yeh he's definitely a boy!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Many congrats again xxx


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Congrats on your little man masonsbaby!


----------



## allforthegirl

Tryn OMG that sounds like you got a bad one. Did you get it from a person or a supplier? I find it hard to believe that they sold you that and it is giving such scary results. Did you ever get a chance to go to Shoppers Drug mart?


----------



## crysshae

Congratulations, Masonsbaby! Beautiful picture!

Tryn - It definitely sounds like something is wrong with the machine. I hope you get a refund and can get a replacement that works.


----------



## blessedmomma

congrats on :blue: masonsbaby!!!!

tryn- did you guys put new batteries in or did it come with them? when our batteries get low it gives funny readings. we also have to take the batteries out in between readings even though its off or it runs them down. stupid delicate crap. that really sucks. hope they refund you or replace it, something!!!!


----------



## Mapleroo

Congratulations masonsbaby!!


----------



## Chalrhow

Congratulations Masonsbaby... Lovely scan of your baby boy :blue:

tryn4... Hope you manage to get your BP machine sorted.


Im exhausted and frustrated tonight... My 2 year old thought it would be nice to draw me a picture on his bedroom carpet, with poo :( Lovely i bet you are all thinking :( I had just put him to bed and his brother came to tell me what he had done... Have just finished cleaning that and now everyone is wide awake and im exhausted :cry: I don't know why he has this sudden fascination with putting poo everywhere, none of his older brothers ever done anything like that, Last week it was my laminate flooring, which wasn't quite as bad to clean, but still disgusting... I am really hoping i never have to clean poo from another floor, wall or door etc ever again :cry:


----------



## FeistyMom

oh charl, that sounds awful :( Hopefully he will be out of this phase asap!

aftg - glad to hear all is well so far. Keeping my fingers crossed for you for your next check!

tryn - sounds like a bum deal on the blood pressure cuff :( the battery thing might be it, but hoping you don't get stuck with it if it isn't working!

mason - awesome scan!

Hope everyone is doing well this afternoon. I am definitely looking forward to being out of the office and hanging out with the family all weekend :)


----------



## ricschick

Lovely scan pic masons! And congrats on a little boy!

I hope everyone else is ok and poo crisises are kept to a minimum! :hugs:

Donna I think I'm due on Saturday but can't be 100% as I don't chart or anything, symptoms are sore boobs and they have gotten slightly larger (according to dh lol )and having mild cramps and my waistband on my trousers is really uncomfortable which I only get when pregnant, I don't no I hate all this waiting and sometimes my body takes a little extra time to get a bfp annoyingly enough!:shrug: just going to test each morning til either bfp or af. X


----------



## allforthegirl

Char I have had situations like this.... All my boys tasted their poo, or poo'd in the tub. DS4 poo'd in the tub almost all time once he able to sit up in the tub. It was awful!! Oh than one of my boys coloured on the hard wood in his room and it wasn't washable and it bled straight into the varnish. Not happy, oh and countless times on the walls and such. Oh yah not like my boys ever are told what they can and can't do. Like colouring on the couch. I love my kids honestly I do LOL :haha:


----------



## tryn4

Ahhh I remember when poo was a huge issue lol my then 8 month old thought it would be fun to wake up from her nap & paint herself & crib with poo...how fun!

Thx everyone, must b defective. I put fresh Duracell batteries in, so it's not that..the seller emailed me saying I could return it, and that's what I will do. Darn. Was excited about monitoring my own bp. I didn't get a chance to go to shoppers drug mart but I'm gonna go tmrw. I'm making a point of it.


----------



## blessedmomma

well that sucks tryn :( hope you find a better one soon

chalrhow- mine have pooped in the tub but that's it. I got my bachelor of science degrees in psychology and sociology before I was a sahm and they believe if your child plays with their poop they will be very artistic and imaginative, so in that aspect its really not a bad thing.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Well keeping everything crossed for you Claire; and if not this cycle then hopefully the next one xxx

Charlhow -Oh dear about the poo situation, not funny at the end of the day when you are tired and getting everyone off to bed; but I am sure you will laugh about it in the distant (maybe far far distant) future lol Especially when your little one is a famous artist lol; or when his girlfriend comes to tea xxx

xxx


----------



## Chalrhow

Thanks everyone, im glad im not the only 1 with a little person who is fascinated with poo :dohh: Im hoping this means he will be a famous artist one day :) and i will definitely be reminding him when he is older and his girlfriend is visiting !! lol 

ricschick... Have you tested again ?

tryn4... Thats good you can return it and get your money refunded... Are you going to buy a different bp monitor ?


----------



## allforthegirl

Wow you know my little guy is really kicking up a storm. I love all the movement.


----------



## Chalrhow

allforthegirl... Awwww i cant wait to feel lots of proper big kicks... I Only get a few nudges here and there :)


----------



## allforthegirl

Chalrhow said:


> allforthegirl... Awwww i cant wait to feel lots of proper big kicks... I Only get a few nudges here and there :)

Very soon you will. I was like you and feeling wiggles and turns more than anything. Then out of no where they were stronger and for longer. It felt like one day one way then next the other. Very neat how quickly they get stronger. Time is going very fast for me. So in another blink the month will done and we will be in Oct. Which ok cause then I can start decorating for Halloween, LOVE HALLOWEEN!! :witch:


----------



## blessedmomma

oh I cant wait for some proper kicks!!! of course, remind me of that when im trying to go to bed and she wont stop punching my bladder lol. 

I have gotten a few rolls so far but nothing strong or on going


----------



## wannabubba#4

I have had no discernible kicks yet either; really disappointing being baby 5 lol - cannot wait to feel something real. I am perpetually thinking something has gone wrong :( and I know negativity is bad, but I spend more and more time worrying that something has happened to our little peanut, and I am sure I never worried so much in previous pregnancies lol Is it my age that has gotten me so worried? or just being on sites like this where we see tragedy every day ?

xxx


----------



## allforthegirl

wannabubba#4 said:



> I have had no discernible kicks yet either; really disappointing being baby 5 lol - cannot wait to feel something real. I am perpetually thinking something has gone wrong :( and I know negativity is bad, but I spend more and more time worrying that something has happened to our little peanut, and I am sure I never worried so much in previous pregnancies lol Is it my age that has gotten me so worried? or just being on sites like this where we see tragedy every day ?
> 
> xxx

I honestly think it is because we see the tragedy way more than we would be exposed to in a normal lives. There are such a concentrated about of woman on here that bring it to our knowledge way more often. So yes I agree with you that these site can cause un-needed worry. But I wouldn't give you ladies up for the world. I just try and not open any sad story threads. I have enough of my own stress and worry I don't need to add theirs to me as well :winkwink:


----------



## blessedmomma

it could be a combo of both hun. do you usually feel them by now?? I usually feel them by 14 or 15 weeks at the latest. im surprised im not feeling her more by now. with my 3rd I had the placenta up front and didn't feel him move til 26 wks!!!! talk about panic lol. I rented a Doppler and everything.


----------



## ricschick

its a bit roomier in there maybe that's why your not feeling them as much or maybe legs are facing towards your back? I cant wait for that part I love it too!! just need a bloody bfp first lol xxx


----------



## ladyluck8181

I'm back, I'm back, I'm baaaaaaaaaaaaack :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I joined you in late June with a very unexpected BFP, unfortunately it was not a sticky one and turned out to be suspected ectopic when I went for my first scan. I had the mtx shot. I've caught on a little sooner (they advise you wait 3 months post mtx which would've been in October) than they would like so I will be calling EPAU first thing Monday morning.

For now I am putting my dreams in the hands of god and just hoping this one sticks :cry:


----------



## allforthegirl

Glad to have you back. Hope this one sticks and stays healthy for you!!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Welcome back Ladyluck! Lots of sticky vibes for you!


----------



## Mapleroo

allforthegirl said:


> Chalrhow said:
> 
> 
> allforthegirl... Awwww i cant wait to feel lots of proper big kicks... I Only get a few nudges here and there :)
> 
> Very soon you will. I was like you and feeling wiggles and turns more than anything. Then out of no where they were stronger and for longer. It felt like one day one way then next the other. Very neat how quickly they get stronger. Time is going very fast for me. So in another blink the month will done and we will be in Oct. Which ok cause then I can start decorating for Halloween, LOVE HALLOWEEN!! :witch:Click to expand...

I love Halloween too!! By far my favorite celebration. I used to dress up and stay home for the trick or treaters. These days I prefer to dress up and go out with the kids. Last Halloween though I had just had my gallbladder out, hopefully this year I am feeling a little more adventurous. Love it, love it, love it!!


----------



## Chalrhow

Mapleroo said:


> allforthegirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chalrhow said:
> 
> 
> allforthegirl... Awwww i cant wait to feel lots of proper big kicks... I Only get a few nudges here and there :)
> 
> Very soon you will. I was like you and feeling wiggles and turns more than anything. Then out of no where they were stronger and for longer. It felt like one day one way then next the other. Very neat how quickly they get stronger. Time is going very fast for me. So in another blink the month will done and we will be in Oct. Which ok cause then I can start decorating for Halloween, LOVE HALLOWEEN!! :witch:Click to expand...
> 
> I love Halloween too!! By far my favorite celebration. I used to dress up and stay home for the trick or treaters. These days I prefer to dress up and go out with the kids. Last Halloween though I had just had my gallbladder out, hopefully this year I am feeling a little more adventurous. Love it, love it, love it!!Click to expand...


I love Halloween also... We usually dress the kids up and visit my sister who usually has a party... Cant wait... This is the 1st year ive had a girl to dress up :happydance:


----------



## blessedmomma

ladyluck- sorry to hear about the ectopic :hugs2: hope this one is okay

I love Halloween too! this is my fave time of year. Halloween kicks it off, then thanksgiving and Christmas. has to be the best 3 months of the year :happydance:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Congrats ladyluck and sorry about your loss xx

What is everyone dressing up as this Halloween then? Or the children, what are they dressing as?

I haven't thought about my costume yet

xxx


----------



## ricschick

congrats ladyluck!!

I love Halloween too I love this season, kicks off with my birthday (30 this year:nope:) and then Halloween etc and I love guyfalks night too

AFM still bfn this morning but no af still bloated on/off sore boobs and very irritable! just want either an bfp or af!!!:cry:


----------



## Mapleroo

wannabubba#4 said:


> Congrats ladyluck and sorry about your loss xx
> 
> What is everyone dressing up as this Halloween then? Or the children, what are they dressing as?
> 
> I haven't thought about my costume yet
> 
> xxx

My daughter wants to be a viking, my 8 year old son wants to be a zombie skateboarder (as much as I love Halloween, am completely petrified of masks though) His next choice and what he'll likely be is wolverine. My daughter thinks we should dress up my 12 year old son as Dr Phil (for some reason he loves Dr Phil and watches it every day!). Failing that, I'm thinking Mike from monsters Inc. I'm thinking Zombie for myself (chances are ill also feel like one so it will be fitting lol)


----------



## allforthegirl

My eldest wants to be a zombie again for halloween. I usually just paint up their faces as I don't like the masks either. Other than that DS3 wants to be iron man or something, but we usually don't have a nice night for trick or treating so all costumes need to fit over their jackets. For myself I may do something with my belly. Like make a cauldron with my belly or a giant pumpkin. I may have to look on pintrest for more ideas.


----------



## blessedmomma

rics- hope one or the other shows soon :hugs:

so far we have spiderman, elmo, and yoda. the other little one hasn't decided if he is batman or buzz lightyear. not sure what my girls are gonna be. I have heard zombie and lion thrown around, but who knows what they will end up being.


----------



## Chalrhow

I have 1 spiderman fan, 1 batman fan and a minecraft fan... So we will probably have spiderman, batman and something from minecraft... No idea what to dress up baby as... My oldest wont dress up anymore lol... I better start looking for costumes before there is nothing left ! :)


----------



## wannabubba#4

We always dress up for Halloween, but I haven't even looked at any ideas yet this year -we haven't a party to go to this year and it is sounding very quiet (which is unusual - there is always a party on lol) 

Think cos I would end up being designated driver for everyone and feeling tired a lot, I am kind of put off by going out at the moment. My 11yo and 3 yo will dress up for sure mbut I don't know what as yet x


----------



## ricschick

anything? x 14dpo cd31:shrug:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Sorry hun, I don't see anything; but I am notoriously bad at seeing anything early on :hugs::hugs:

Hope you get a real answer soon, it must be driving you insane -I was 5 days late my first cycle ttc this time, am never late generally and was pretty convinced I must be pregnant -think our bodies go a bit nuts when we are ttc especially when just stopping any form of birth control and they are self regulating again xxx

good luck and keep us posted xx :hugs::hugs:


----------



## allforthegirl

ricschick I am not seeing anything in the picture. Are you able to see something IRL?

AFM I had a weird dream that I had three babies all about three months apart. I was nursing one, fighting with my mother with the other because she wanted me to pump so she can feed him, and I was mad at her for starting him on a bottle so early cause he wasn't interested in nursing much. Then the youngest didn't like the taste of my milk and I was devastated. I woke up sweating. Yuck! I am doing that a lot lately.


----------



## wannabubba#4

lol preggo dreams can be crazy lol - I haven't had any this time yet :shrug: but remember having loads in previous pregnancies - like delivering puppies instead of a baby, the baby being the size of a 2year old at birth, and walking / talking and with my last pregnancy that baby was a girl ( after buying loads of blue and finishing our blue nursery haha)

xx


----------



## ricschick

will keep testing lol.......
I had a pregnancy dream last night where one of my friends was my midwife and I gave birth and they kicked me out after 2 hours and dressed him in tatty clothes and I was so disappointed lol weird.


----------



## FeistyMom

Congratz and welcome back LadyLuck :) Sending sticky bean dust your way :)

rics - I don't see anything, but I'm notoriously bad about realizing I'm pregnant, and don't end up testing until 5 or 6 days after AF should have arrived. Typically when DH leaves a test on the toilet... I finally get the hint and test.

No weird dreams this week for me, thankfully - after the recurring DS drowning nightmare, I can do without for a while!

This is typically my FAVORITE time of year, not just because Halloween is fun, but also because there are a ton of birthdays in my family (sis, bro, hubby, cousin, friends - apparently January is a boring month with little to do...) but also the change in season is really lovely. Warm, sunny days and cool crisp mornings and evenings - I just love it. However this year is so odd - 90 degree weather until last week, then BAM 50s (F, don't know the conversion to C). And now it is gray and a bit drizzly. And oddly I havent see a single leaf changing color yet!

Normally I don't let the LOs pick out costumes so early, since they try to change their minds 1341518 times before the big day, but last year it was a mad scramble at the VERY VERY last second (day of their school party) for me to find something for DD2, and I did NOT enjoy that at all. So Costco had some costumes for sale, and DD1 decided on on princess and DD2 decided on a fairy (after being adamant she wanted to be a pirate princess, sophia the first, and rapunzel... I am really hoping this fairy thing sticks). We have a toddler costume my late MIL got for DD1 that we absolutely love, and is gender neutral so works well for boys and girls - St. Bernard, complete with little whiskey cask that attaches around the neck of the costume. We have even done formal pix for each DD, so I think we'll do them again this year for DS :)

DH and I used to dress up each year as a friend throws a huge party, but honestly since having kids I'm not much into partying (always tons of alcohol, and even when not pregnant or nursing, it just doesn't appeal to me as much, as I have a hard time drinking moderately!). Hubby only dresses up now if I figure something out and if it doesn't cost anything. I have zero ideas right now, but hopefully I'll come up with something soon!


----------



## blessedmomma

rics- thought I didn't see anything, then thought I did??? maybe I have line eye though from all the positives I have seen in my life :lol:

love the pregnancy dreams :) I have 3-4 every night. all crazy!! not really about babies or something being weird or wrong, just crazy dreams in general. one I had that shook me up the other night was I was watching my 13 yr old dd swim and a man got in the water with her. he started to hold her under the water and drown her. so I was yelling at him and he would let her up to get a little air then hold her down again. I went and got a gun and shot him! it took me a while to fall back to sleep after that one. guns scare the crap outta me, but I was thinking I would totally shoot someone IRL if they were drowning my kid :wacko:

I also have dreams my DH is a butthead. which is funny since he is the sweetest man I know. very loving and sensitive to me. I don't know why he is so mean in my dreams! silly.

I also have a lot of dreams about ghosts in my house which is wacky. kind of creeps me out when I wake up for a minute


----------



## CountryMomma

Go in for my 20 week appointment tomorrow at 2:45pm!! I know I will only be 16+5 but my DH was so anxious to find out baby's sex that my MW scheduled it early! Wish me luck! :)


----------



## blessedmomma

countrymomma- your sig says girl, do you not know for certain yet?? hope you have a great appointment!


----------



## CountryMomma

blessedmomma said:


> countrymomma- your sig says girl, do you not know for certain yet?? hope you have a great appointment!

I had a scan at 15 weeks and was given a pretty confident girl guess but I just want to hear it one more time! We made the appointment early before we decided to do the private scan at 15 weeks. If I would have known I was going to do that I would have waited till the 20 week mark.


----------



## FeistyMom

Good luck at your scan CM :)


----------



## blessedmomma

CountryMomma said:


> blessedmomma said:
> 
> 
> countrymomma- your sig says girl, do you not know for certain yet?? hope you have a great appointment!
> 
> I had a scan at 15 weeks and was given a pretty confident girl guess but I just want to hear it one more time! We made the appointment early before we decided to do the private scan at 15 weeks. If I would have known I was going to do that I would have waited till the 20 week mark.Click to expand...

ah I see! I would think they were right. I read in a couple places that the boy/girl parts are done developing around 14 weeks :) hope she is still a girl tomorrow! :flower:


----------



## tryn4

Hey ladies! I had a very busy weekend, bday parties, gran finally flew back to new york, plus I have been so pained up with sciatic nerve and back pain. Honestly It feels like I am crippled. My hubby actually said to me " it hurts me to see you in such agonizing pain what can I do" which is sweet but obviously there is nothing we can do, and I'm afraid if I stop doing laundry, cooking n chores I will become a huge lump of laziness, but bending and cleaning is literally doing me in. I like the fall season too, our costumes are very last minute, I dont dress up & neither does hubby but our kids certainly do and I hand out candy at the door. My biggest says he is too old now to trick r treat, and my daughter says she wants to be a fairy princess, not sure about my 12 yr old boy and my 9 yr old is very difficult cuz he HATES things on his face like paint or masks, he is very picky. Probably be a mad scramble close to, or maybe I will try to be more organized but I refuse to spend 40 bucks on a costume that I usually cant hand down...but I think its a fun time of year! I have 1 more full day til I hopefully find out what I am having (on wednesday) & my 35th bday is thursday (oh fun)


----------



## blessedmomma

tryn- yay for finding out!!!!! and happy birthday!!!! :cake: we are the same about costumes. my girls usually throw something together from things they already have. we get them face paint or an accessory or two and that's it. our boys we have bought a couple cheap outfits, one was used. we were given the rest from my sis who has 5 boys and 1 girl. her boys are all older than mine so we get LOTS of hand me downs that our boys get and pass down. there is no way we are buying new ones every year at the prices around here for 6-gonna be 7- kids!

so sorry you are in pain hun :hugs: sucks there is nothing you can do :( 

glad gran finally was able to go home!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Good luck with your scan CM! 

My girls still dress up every year (the 2 youngest)as they just adore Halloween. Last year they were both mimes. . .
 



Attached Files:







155095_281295791996292_615785518_n.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 1









281523_4858716516733_334933470_n.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 1


----------



## tryn4

Thanks blessed!

Whitesox-They are so cute!
So I took a pic of my huge bump, along with the rest of me was gonna post it then got depressed about it lol...


----------



## allforthegirl

Awe Tryn I bet you look beautiful!! I am sure we all feel huge in comparison to the first and second timers out there.


----------



## blessedmomma

tryn- bet your bump is absolutely gorgeous! 

whitesox- so cute!!!


----------



## tryn4

Thx girls...remember I'm already big, so now I just feel huge. I don't feel like I felt this way in my previous pregnancies. More sensitive cuz I'm older? I don't think I'm being dramatic though my belly is high and really round for 18-19 weeks.


----------



## allforthegirl

Tryn I still think you will look lovely. Lovely women come in all shape and sizes. :hugs:

So ladies I am starting to think I have a more serious case of this SPD that you have been talking about. It started to get more painful yesterday after we DTD and that is what I thought was the reason for the discomfort. Though today it is still here and it worsens at night. While I lie down it feels my muscles being pulled to far for too long below my belly button. Also too my who-ha is sore and swollen too. Does this sound like this SPD you are talking about?


----------



## blessedmomma

a4tg- I haven't had it so cant help, but I hear its torture so I hope you don't! 

tryn- I am getting bigger quicker this time and I think its due to the baby being very high. it makes your tummy look fuller and rounder. I can usually hide it til about 5-6 mos, but not this time. so I just decided I was gonna show it off, who cares. its life and that is beautiful. and when people come up to me in disbelief that im already wearing maternity clothes and showing, but not due til march- I have decided they will have to get over it. would love to see your 19 wk bump. maybe if I remember I will take my 15.5 week bump pic tomorrow morning and post it


----------



## wannabubba#4

A4tg - with my SPD last time, I felt like I have been kicked in the who-ha (as you put it lol) , it feels like it is burning and I get searing pain there, I also get shooting pains down both thighs and my hips click and grind :( Also I get pain in my lower abdomen that feels like a pulled muscle and find it impossible to roll over in bed without excruciating pain; so much so it wakes me up when I move. Hope ur feeling better, maybe a few days rest will help, if not then I would advise speaking to a physiotherapist xx


----------



## tryn4

Thank you AFTG & blessed-I will post a pic tommorow. You may be right, I feel the baby is high my bump starts right under my bra. I can't or don't hide it lol, no one has said anything & hubby is really sweet to me. Its like I'm having pregnancy induced low self esteem, because I normally am fat n sexy (yea babbbby)(in my Austin powers voice) 

As for the spd thing, never had it but I am getting shooting pain down my left leg. I'm walking around like I need crutches, but I chalked that up to sciatic nerve & where this baby is positioned.


----------



## ricschick

blessedmomma said:


> rics- thought I didn't see anything, then thought I did??? maybe I have line eye though from all the positives I have seen in my life :lol:
> 
> love the pregnancy dreams :) I have 3-4 every night. all crazy!! not really about babies or something being weird or wrong, just crazy dreams in general. one I had that shook me up the other night was I was watching my 13 yr old dd swim and a man got in the water with her. he started to hold her under the water and drown her. so I was yelling at him and he would let her up to get a little air then hold her down again. I went and got a gun and shot him! it took me a while to fall back to sleep after that one. guns scare the crap outta me, but I was thinking I would totally shoot someone IRL if they were drowning my kid :wacko:
> 
> I also have dreams my DH is a butthead. which is funny since he is the sweetest man I know. very loving and sensitive to me. I don't know why he is so mean in my dreams! silly.
> 
> I also have a lot of dreams about ghosts in my house which is wacky. kind of creeps me out when I wake up for a minute

no your right there is something there a lady has tweaked for me in photo gallery heres the link have a look?? 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/2014021-anything.html


----------



## ricschick

woohoo for scans and finding out the sex!! how exciting!! 
I hope everyone is resting and hope your pain eases as it seems you all have pain!! joys of pregnancy eh?? xxx


----------



## tryn4

I thought the same thing..a squinter? @rics...fx yea

Well last night it officially felt like someone kicked me with a steel toe boot in my who-ha. I actually had to take the day off today. I barely slept. Now I'm peed off about missing a days pay however the pain is still there! On the left side :( I don't understand how come this one giving me soooo much grief so early on! Jeez 4 more months of this???


----------



## allforthegirl

My thoughts exactly. I am worried to have another four months to go of this. I sure hope it fades off a bit first. I usually feel like this at the end-ish. 

Oh I just realized I am going into the sixth month here in less than a week. I have been going only off of weeks pg. So if someone asked me before how many months I couldn't answer them LOL Wow 6 months. *6 Months!!*


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I'm sorry you had to miss a day of work Tryn! Did you post your bump? I might have missed it. :)

Here's my 20 week. . .double chin and all!

I hope you get a stronger line Ricschick!!! :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







20 weeks.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## wannabubba#4

lovely bump xx


----------



## allforthegirl

Yes lovely bump!! I have to watch which way I look while taking pictures of myself. I too have a double chin, so I am always finding myself stretching out my neck to avoid it :haha:


----------



## wannabubba#4

I haven't done any bump pics yet :( how bad!
Last baby I had one taken at 6wks, 8wks, 12 wks, 15 wks lol .... Better get my butt in gear and get one done soon lol.... or maybe just wait until 20weeks and half way :D

xxx


----------



## tryn4

Yes here is the bump...no that's not a baby in the back its my HUGE junk in my trunk LOL :wohoo:
 



Attached Files:







GetAttachment.jpg
File size: 4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## tryn4

I look like a teletubby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## allforthegirl

I don't think you do! Just remember that your DH loves that junk in the trunk!! 

I understand how you feel though. I don't like that I am this big either. Even when other's tell us all the time we look good doesn't mean we feel that way. Despite if it is true.

You do look good and that is the truth!! :winkwink:


----------



## tryn4

Oh thanks! your right about that I swear that's the first thing he loved about me LOL! but now im pregnant front n back! I really don't know why I am being so self conscious! So do you guys think my bump looks big for 19 weeks or on track..well at least I know everyone is different and I have to remember my stomach is FAR from flat without pregnancy!


----------



## FeistyMom

I think both your bumps look cute, tryn & whitesox! I carried all 3 previous pregnancies totally differently, but one of them was high and out there early on - got lots of the 'oh its twins' comments. Its like, no but thanks for being sensitive to me and my pregnancy hormones. harumph.

My bump comes and goes and comes again weekly. It is starting to be weird. But my butt is definitely constantly bigger :D DH says that is the reason why we are having a 4th, cuz he likes what pregnancy does to me ;)

My heart goes out to those with the SPD/whooha pain. With #1 I only had a bit of shooting pain getting in and out of bed and while putting on pants, and only during the last 2 weeks (went the full 40). With #2, that started right at the end of 8 months, and got steadily worse until I popped at 40 weeks. With #3, it started at 3rd tri, and by the last couple of weeks it had gotten bad enough that it would take me ~5 minutes to transition from sitting to standing, HATED doing stairs as it felt like I was being scissored in half, and generally thought my legs were going to fall off my body. No fun. Not sure if it was technically SPD or just super crappy pregnancy pain though.

tryn (and everyone else having issues!) I hope your pain goes away and is just a temporary thing. This is supposed to be the golden weeks of pregnancy, right? *hugs*


----------



## allforthegirl

Tryn well I don't think you do. I had a lady clearly twice my belly size tell me I looked really big for almost 6 months! She pointed to her 7 month pg belly and said she was small. I was like really??? Thanks!!

Fiesty I am definitely carrying higher this time so it looks bigger this time faster. Though I look large standing up, the moment I lie down my belly squishes to the side and all that is left is this tiny little baby bump! Frustrating!


----------



## blessedmomma

whitesox and tryn- you are both sooooo gorgeous!!!!! <3 tryn- your bump looks perfect for 19 wks

rics- I hope you get a test later and take it again! I took frer at 8 dpo that was so light I could only see it when I held it right up to a light bulb. everyone said it was an evap since I had to hold it to the light and since I took it out of the case. took a cheapy on 9 dpo and it barely showed after time limit so thought it was evap. same thing on that cheapy brand 10 dpo. 11 dpo got another frer and it showed right away, very faint but it was there. then darker on 12 dpo. here are the pics from 8, 11, and 12 dpo. didn't take a pic from the cheapy ones at 9 and 10 dpo since I thought they were evaps. those are all from this pregnancy.



here is my bump this morning. 15 wks


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I love your bump Tryn! LOL A4TG, I usually try to do the neck stretch much better.  I'm carrying SO high, My boobs are already sitting on my belly. HAHA

Melissa, you look so cute!


----------



## tryn4

What would I do without u ladies! LOL go insane probably thank u all so much! 

I still am having this pain! I thought resting would help...I will see how the rest of the week goes. I have some laundry to fold, I am not gonna waste my 1 day off, well now that I took it off (rare occurance for me) doing nothing. If I could sleep through the night I think I would be fine...jeez the things we go thru for these lil ones!


----------



## tryn4

Blessed-your bump is small n neat..precious!

Whitesox-I'm like getting a rash from my bra rubbing against my top belly...no space between my boobs n belly lol..


----------



## ricschick

blessedmomma said:


> whitesox and tryn- you are both sooooo gorgeous!!!!! <3 tryn- your bump looks perfect for 19 wks
> 
> rics- I hope you get a test later and take it again! I took frer at 8 dpo that was so light I could only see it when I held it right up to a light bulb. everyone said it was an evap since I had to hold it to the light and since I took it out of the case. took a cheapy on 9 dpo and it barely showed after time limit so thought it was evap. same thing on that cheapy brand 10 dpo. 11 dpo got another frer and it showed right away, very faint but it was there. then darker on 12 dpo. here are the pics from 8, 11, and 12 dpo. didn't take a pic from the cheapy ones at 9 and 10 dpo since I thought they were evaps. those are all from this pregnancy.
> 
> View attachment 676749
> View attachment 676751
> 
> 
> here is my bump this morning. 15 wks
> 
> View attachment 676753

thank you for posting this!! I hope its the same for me im going to buy a frer and do it Friday that way il no either way!!xxx

lovely bump pics ladies!! xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

lovely lovely bump pics ladies xx


----------



## ricschick

I think im out girls im spotting slightly and it feels like af will be here any minute, I think it may have been a chemical as I did have ib but nevermind on to cycle 2. atleast I can drink on my 30th birthday x


----------



## wannabubba#4

ricschick said:


> I think im out girls im spotting slightly and it feels like af will be here any minute, I think it may have been a chemical as I did have ib but nevermind on to cycle 2. atleast I can drink on my 30th birthday x

Sorry to hear this Claire :hugs:

Roll on next cycle and woohoo CD1! PMA this will be your month; and you get to celebrate your birthday in style xx Have a drink for me too :winkwink:

xx


----------



## ricschick

thanks donna! I don't feel to disappointed to be honest my birthday is my silver lining lol but im more aware of my cycle length this month and im going to get some opks to so I no where I am in my cycle as this month was torture! not knowing when and if id ov! roll on oct! xxx


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Hugs!! I hope the next cycle is YOUR cycle. :)


----------



## allforthegirl

Claire that is a bummer, hopefully it diggs in nice and deep next cycle here! As Donna said have a drink for me too ;)


----------



## Mapleroo

Lovely bumps girls!! I look like that in the evening... Does that count?!?! 

Sorry you are out rics. Onward and upward to next month. Enjoy your birthday!! 

I felt so good yesterday, exactly one week since being on the new medication /food regimen. I think I might be brave and come out of my house for the day and get some maternity clothes. I am down to only one pair of pants.... Already!!! This bloating thing is ridiculous. I don't ever recall this with my other pregnancies. I also don't remember ever having sore boobs either. As well as an overall bad feeling about myself, feeling very fat and unattractive. All these combining in me being a 'no go' zone for the foreseeable future as far as my DH is concerned. Oh the joys!


----------



## allforthegirl

Wow I have a crazy pg induced head ache right now. Not impressed. I have things to do, though one thing I will be very grateful for today is that I have a client today. My business slowed down a lot, so I am very happy for even one person!!

Maple yes the bloating time is horrible!! I hope it dies down a bit for you!! :hugs:


----------



## ricschick

well its still brown spotting at the moment nothing lie my normal af so I don't no will just have to wait til af gets here! stupid body!:growlmad:


----------



## ricschick

do you guys mind me hanging around even tho im not pregnant yet?:blush:


----------



## blessedmomma

so sorry rics. I cant see why you cant stick around! did you test just to make sure today? I had a normal period at my normal time with this pregnancy. if not, I hope next month the opk's help you catch the eggy!


----------



## ricschick

thanks blessed! congrats on the little girl!

no ive not tested again I may do tomorrow if af doesn't show up properly its still brown at the moment.:dohh:


----------



## allforthegirl

I agree that you can stick around. We are all here to support each other!!


----------



## blessedmomma

just felt the baby wiggle (only felt a couple times so far) but then had my first BH!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I hope you know something very soon Claire! Of course you can stick around. :)


----------



## tryn4

Well good and bad news girls....They were having a lot of issues seeing the baby, both cuz it was scrunched in a ball, covered face with hands and just my fat gut. Was pretty pissed because I am the same size I was before with my last baby and they didn't have an issue, but now they did so I have to come back in 3 weeks to do the long anatomy scan all over again. I am so aggravated. Not the worst news, since we got to see the baby and its most likely a...............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................GIRL! (had a feeling it was)
I personally didn't see anything between her legs so I will go with it. They put on the report Fetal sex-LIKELY FEMALE

Now the bad part. They saw something MIGHT be wrong with her heart so I have to go to sick kids hospital to do a fetal echocardiogram. I'm worried of course, after 4 kids this is the first time I have had to repeat a anatomy u/s and I have never had to check the baby's heart either. 

The other drama is now that we are pretty sure it's a girl me & my husband are at real odds over the name. I want Khaliyah Danielle, he wants Danielle Khaliyah. I am so aggravated, all my kids have ethnic names, and I know this is his first but I have always dreamt of having a little girl named Khaliyah, and I just feel like I go through all the pain, 9 months etc I should have my way...on that note good or bad heart, "sub optimal visability" (as they put on my report) here is a few pics of my lil princess.....two profiles and one little foot
 



Attached Files:







babyl.jpg
File size: 8.2 KB
Views: 1









babyl2.jpg
File size: 8.4 KB
Views: 14









lilfoot.jpg
File size: 6 KB
Views: 15


----------



## blessedmomma

she is gorgeous hun!!! :cloud9::pink:

I am praying her heart is ok :hugs: hopefully it was just that the pic wasn't clear and its all ok!

I like both names, very cute! yours does sound better, like it flows with your other kids names better which is something I always like to do with my kids names. im sure you guys will come to an agreement!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

What a little sweetie! Hopefully all is well with her heart. I hope your DH comes around to your way of thinking on the name. . .;) I think it's beautiful!


----------



## tryn4

Thank u both. They noted her heart seems more rotated on its axis than average and I googled it but didn't really get the meaning. I too just hope it's all ok, but you guys know as a mum I'm gonna worry. I guess I hate not knowing stuff. Good thing is I read on the childrens hospital website that they usually book referrals within 1-2 weeks, so hopefully I will get some answers soon. Of course now I can't sleep, so I'm up writing this in the middle of the night.

Oh the name...he needs to come around, cuz I am not being biased mine flows way better and um yea I'm the MOMMY. Happy 35th birthday to me!


----------



## ricschick

happy birthday tryn and what a cutie congrats on a little girl!! I hope everything will be ok hun!! xxx

afm im having very light spotting hardly anything when I wipe so no af yet?? tested this morning with a ic maybe a faint line or I could be seeing things lol will see. x


----------



## wannabubba#4

tryn - I think khaliyah is beautiful, and goes better with your other children's names, but other name pretty too Congrats on your girl and hope all is well at next scan and hospital appointment xxx

and happy birthday xxx

Claire - post a pic hun xxx


----------



## ricschick




----------



## tryn4

Hey rics hope I'm wrong but I don't see anything, but then again I have bad eyes.

Thank u to u & wanna for the kind words.


----------



## crysshae

Melissa - Yay for baby wiggling!

Claire - I can't see anything on that one. I hope you have some answers soon. 

Tryn - Happy Birthday and Congratulations on your little girl. With my youngest granddaughter, my daughter-in-law's OB thought they saw a hole in her heart. When she went to the specialist a week or 2 later to double check, they saw nothing. Everything was perfect. I hope that's the case with your little one.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Happy Birthday Tryn! Hope you have a fabulous day!


----------



## allforthegirl

:cake::cake:Happy Birthday Tryn!!!!:cake::cake:

Your little one looks beautiful. I am thinking that your Dr needs a new machine if he is having problems!! I sure hope he is wrong, but the children's hospital will take very good care of you!! I know you are worried but if you can just try and think that there machine wasn't strong enough to get a good look. I will send you some extra strength! I know what it is like to worry that something is wrong. :hugs:


----------



## ricschick

im just gonna see what happens over the weekend and if no af retest on Monday x


----------



## allforthegirl

GL rics!! I am not sure if I saw anything in that pic either.....


----------



## Fairydust22

Hiya I'm back ladies with my bfp with baby number 6 :happydance: I was on here in July I had a mc in august we tried again and here I am I'm really hoping my little bean sticks I'm so nervous


----------



## allforthegirl

Glad to have you back!! Sending you tons of sticky :dust: your way!!


----------



## Fairydust22

Thank you its great to be back :)


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Congratulations Fairy Dust!! Wishing you a H & H 9!!


----------



## ricschick

Congratulations fairy dust so happy for you xxx


----------



## tryn4

Congrats Fairy! Welcome back luv!

Thank you for all the birthday wishes, I was really tired at work today but my coworkers, hubby n kids were so so sweet! Had a lovely day! Also thanks for the kind words in regards to the baby's heart. Im gonna try and stay as positive as possible. Probably was a positioning and visability issue.


----------



## blessedmomma

rics- cant tell really and think its harder since I don't know where the line should be. but I very much hope so!! 

fairydust- yay and congrats!!! <3

tryn- so glad you had a good birthday and great to hear you're gonna be positive


----------



## Chalrhow

Hi everyone...

Fairydust22... Congratulations on number 6... I am on number 6 too... What do you have already ? 4 boys and 1 girl for me and hoping to stay team yellow :yellow: this time.

ricschick... I thought i could maybe see a really faint line... Hope you know 1 way or the other very soon.

tryn4... Congratulations on your girl :pink: Lovely name you have picked and how cute is the scan photo of her little foot :) I hope everything is ok with her heart... Oh and happy birthday for yesterday.


----------



## Fairydust22

ricschick said:


> Congratulations fairy dust so happy for you xxx

Thank you Hun I'm so happy I couldn't believe when I saw those 2 lines lol how are u doing Hun ?

Thank you everyone it's lovely to get a lovely welcome back :) 

Hiya chalrhow it's lovely to meet someone who is pregnant with number 6 too yay I have 3 boys and 2 girls


----------



## ricschick

Fairydust22 said:


> ricschick said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations fairy dust so happy for you xxx
> 
> Thank you Hun I'm so happy I couldn't believe when I saw those 2 lines lol how are u doing Hun ?
> 
> Thank you everyone it's lovely to get a lovely welcome back :)
> 
> Hiya chalrhow it's lovely to meet someone who is pregnant with number 6 too yay I have 3 boys and 2 girlsClick to expand...





well im still spotting lightly just brown cm and I took this with smu. what do you think? im about a week late but that's not 100% :dohh: cd35! xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

congrats fairydust, nice to see you back. 

xx


----------



## allforthegirl

rics I am still not seeing anything. I am thinking you have either O'd late or maybe have had an anovulatory cycle. I really hope you catch that eggy soon!!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Here is my first bump pic ladies - more round all over fat, than just bump right enough lol

But still my bump, and I am loving it and embracing it :cloud9:

xxx Did any of you carry your boys and girls differently? I was this shape with my sons and with my daughter I only had a bump at the front. But then she was also my first baby and first pregnancy. 

xxx
 



Attached Files:







100E3193.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## allforthegirl

What a lovely bump.

AFM I am very achy in my back and hips today, and my veins are particularly sore, especially if I am not moving. The front pain/tenderness has subsided some.


----------



## ricschick

allforthegirl said:


> rics I am still not seeing anything. I am thinking you have either O'd late or maybe have had an anovulatory cycle. I really hope you catch that eggy soon!!

whats an anovulatory cycle? x


----------



## ricschick

donna you look great xx


----------



## allforthegirl

ricschick said:


> allforthegirl said:
> 
> 
> rics I am still not seeing anything. I am thinking you have either O'd late or maybe have had an anovulatory cycle. I really hope you catch that eggy soon!!
> 
> whats an anovulatory cycle? xClick to expand...

A cycle where you don't ovulate. Which could be the reason for being such a long cycle.


----------



## crysshae

wannabubba#4 said:


> Here is my first bump pic ladies - more round all over fat, than just bump right enough lol
> 
> But still my bump, and I am loving it and embracing it :cloud9:
> 
> xxx Did any of you carry your boys and girls differently? I was this shape with my sons and with my daughter I only had a bump at the front. But then she was also my first baby and first pregnancy.
> 
> xxx

Gorgeous bump! I carried my first who was a boy mostly just in my belly. After that, my hips spread as my belly grew in all my other pregnancies, boys and girls. 

Rics - An anovulatory cycle is when you skip ovulation. It's normal for everyone to do that once or twice a year. Have you given any thought to charting so you can find your pattern?

Congratulations Fairydust! Sending you sticky baby dust.


----------



## ricschick

I don't think id chart but I have bought some opks so if its not this time then il no next cycle when I ov. the not knowing is driving me mad lol xx


----------



## allforthegirl

OPK's don't actually tell you that you have O'd. They only tell you that you are surging. The only way to tell if you have O'd then you have to chart. yet charting isn't for everyone.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Claire, do you normally have long, unpredictable cycles? I don't see anything either. 

Great bump Donna! I have only carried girls so I have nothing to compare it to. :) I'm starting to get wider now as well. LOVELY. haha


----------



## allforthegirl

I'm having a boy and my ass won't stop growing LOL


----------



## ricschick

Whitesoxfan41 said:


> Claire, do you normally have long, unpredictable cycles? I don't see anything either.
> 
> Great bump Donna! I have only carried girls so I have nothing to compare it to. :) I'm starting to get wider now as well. LOVELY. haha

I have done in the past ive been on the pill since I was 16 because of this but they did regulate before I had Jamie so this could well be the case! ive only come off the pill to have babies x


----------



## tryn4

Donna- your stunning. I don't see no fat just a lovely bump on a slim figure. Looks great truly! 

Rics-sometimes when I was ttc my mind played dirty tricks on my body throwing off my cycles. I think unfortunately by now u would be getting a blaring positive. I know that feeling though of not knowing. I suspect it may very well have been an off cycle. U could try using the opks & temp. That helped me at least know my cycle etc. It could b your month!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Claire maybe try charting with basal body temp -that is what I done and could pinpoint ovulation day and stop the guess work of have I ovulated yet? Fertility friend or Ovufriend (both have it for free) are both good, I used both lol -was a bit obsessed lol

I was out today with the girls from work and they all said I was tiny and hardly even had a bump haha- makes me wonder what I normally look like to them (or maybe they were just being polite haha) 

xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

tryn4 said:


> Donna- your stunning. I don't see no fat just a lovely bump on a slim figure. Looks great truly!
> 
> Rics-sometimes when I was ttc my mind played dirty tricks on my body throwing off my cycles. I think unfortunately by now u would be getting a blaring positive. I know that feeling though of not knowing. I suspect it may very well have been an off cycle. U could try using the opks & temp. That helped me at least know my cycle etc. It could b your month!

Thank you so much xxx


----------



## tryn4

Oh as for carrying all my babies in front big belly no different girl or boy. I'm already wide so it's hard to tell if I'm spreading BUT the gut thats holding up my boobs like a porcelain figurine is confirming a big belly lol!


----------



## ricschick

wannabubba#4 said:


> Claire maybe try charting with basal body temp -that is what I done and could pinpoint ovulation day and stop the guess work of have I ovulated yet? Fertility friend or Ovufriend (both have it for free) are both good, I used both lol -was a bit obsessed lol
> 
> I was out today with the girls from work and they all said I was tiny and hardly even had a bump haha- makes me wonder what I normally look like to them (or maybe they were just being polite haha)
> 
> xxx

do I use a normal thermometer? xx I might give it a go x


----------



## Chalrhow

Donna... Lovely bump !! When i was pregnant with the boys i carried different... I started to show sooner... With my last pregnancy and this one you couldn't tell if i was pregnant or just piling on the pounds, makes me think this is another girl :) 

I might be brave enough to post a bump pic later 

I was looking for some advice from everyone... Most people i know now know about baby number 6... Except my Aunt, my reason for not telling her is she will be really negative ! When i had my 3rd baby she told me i shouldn't have anymore, then after number 4 she said i definitely shouldn't have anymore and after number 5 she said "I hope this is your last" Now i could understand that attitude if i was constantly asking her for money/babysitting etc but i don't ask her for anything... Yes sometimes we struggle but we always manage, we hardly ever ask anyone to babysit so very rarely me and OH go out as just a couple, i don't mind and don't complain or expect anyone to help, i just don't know what her problem is... So anyway, i will have to tell her and soon, i was thinking of sending her a txt message coz to be honest i really don't want to listen to her giving me grief about it. I would love to be able to tell her and her be happy about it, but i know she wont be and i hate feeling like its something to be ashamed of :( :(


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

TOTALLY off topic. . .I live about 1000 miles away from my middle and youngest (they stayed to finish high school with their dad) and we're moving back that way this spring but ANYWAY, my 17 yr old is a senior and she just found out yesterday she has made homecoming court! Queen will be announced tonight at the football game. :) They broadcast the parade live and I got to see her riding in the back of a convertible waving. SO COOL! She's in marching band so I've only ever seen her march for the parade. So proud of my little girl. It's her senior year and my youngest's freshman year. They're both going to the dance tomorrow night so I'll share pix. I love this part of girly girls at least. LOL!


----------



## Chalrhow

ricschick said:


> do I use a normal thermometer? xx I might give it a go x

You should probably use a Basal Body Thermometer... Thats what i used when i was charting years ago whilst TTC number 2... I'm not sure a normal thermometer would be as accurate... They aren't that expensive on eBay, i bought mines from eBay along with some ovulation tests and pregnancy tests and a week booklet and it wasn't that expensive !x


----------



## allforthegirl

Chalrhow said:


> Donna... Lovely bump !! When i was pregnant with the boys i carried different... I started to show sooner... With my last pregnancy and this one you couldn't tell if i was pregnant or just piling on the pounds, makes me think this is another girl :)
> 
> I might be brave enough to post a bump pic later
> 
> I was looking for some advice from everyone... Most people i know now know about baby number 6... Except my Aunt, my reason for not telling her is she will be really negative ! When i had my 3rd baby she told me i shouldn't have anymore, then after number 4 she said i definitely shouldn't have anymore and after number 5 she said "I hope this is your last" Now i could understand that attitude if i was constantly asking her for money/babysitting etc but i don't ask her for anything... Yes sometimes we struggle but we always manage, we hardly ever ask anyone to babysit so very rarely me and OH go out as just a couple, i don't mind and don't complain or expect anyone to help, i just don't know what her problem is... So anyway, i will have to tell her and soon, i was thinking of sending her a txt message coz to be honest i really don't want to listen to her giving me grief about it. I would love to be able to tell her and her be happy about it, but i know she wont be and i hate feeling like its something to be ashamed of :( :(

I don't think I would tell her. I would just let her figure that out for herself. That is me though. So for example I would just show up to supper with her there with my held high and not say anything to her at all. If she says anything to me about "again?" I would just say "yes we are so happy about it too", then walk away from her. 

Good luck with how ever you feel you need to tell her!:thumbup:




Whitesoxfan41 said:


> TOTALLY off topic. . .I live about 1000 miles away from my middle and youngest (they stayed to finish high school with their dad) and we're moving back that way this spring but ANYWAY, my 17 yr old is a senior and she just found out yesterday she has made homecoming court! Queen will be announced tonight at the football game. :) They broadcast the parade live and I got to see her riding in the back of a convertible waving. SO COOL! She's in marching band so I've only ever seen her march for the parade. So proud of my little girl. It's her senior year and my youngest's freshman year. They're both going to the dance tomorrow night so I'll share pix. I love this part of girly girls at least. LOL!

Very cool! I hope she has a wonderful time!!


----------



## ricschick

Charl I would just text her we're expecting number 6 and we're very happy about it and leave it as that! No one has the right to make you feel bad or make it like it's something to be ashamed off!! Xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

rics- I thought I could see a very faint line on both pics, but idk. my cycles are pretty predictable (when I wasn't breastfeeding) so i would have had af or bfp by then. but with crazy cycles, maybe you didn't o or did late like everyone said? your body might still be regulating from the hormones of the pill. i used a regular thermometer when i charted and it was sensitive enough to detect o, but i don't think basil therms are very expensive. hope you get an answer one way or the other very soon! one site you can chart for free on is countdown to pregnancy. its great and has a lot of things for free that fertility friend charges for. another thing is you can post test pics to so people can vote if they see a line or not, and even tweak the pics you posted for a better view if its iffy.

whitesox- that's fab about your dd!!! hope she won!

chalr- i would probably do what a4tg said. don't even tell her so maybe she will get the hint later that you don't want her negativity.

donna- you look absolutely beautiful <3

i carried really high with my first dd, just like this time. my 2nd dd i was convinced was a boy due to her being so low. i was in college and my legs would fall asleep from my belly sitting on them. i had to be careful getting up. my 4 boys were about in the middle. i cant say gender made a difference on how i carried, but i know some women swear by it

tomorrow is our party and im so excited for the kids to know they are having another sister! i will try to get a couple pics :)


----------



## FeistyMom

You guys have all been busy! Gorgeous bumps :)

tryn - belated happy bday! Sorry your scan was not a great present for you. On the bright side you get to see LO again. The names sound awesome, and I agree with the others that your name combo seems to flow better, both stand alone and when considering the rest of your kids' names. Hope there is nothing going on with her heart, and it was just a weird visual thing with the scan.

whitesox - that rocks!!!

Two LOs had their bday this week, and we celebrated and jump & bounce (they have a bunch of inflatable castles, slides, etc and a party room). Tons of fun! I am so exhausted though, and we have a family bbq tomorrow afternoon to have a second family bday party. So great for the kids, but so exhausting.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend!!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Claire - tbh I only used a normal thermometer with this pregnancy and last one, and always got a positive O day on fertility friend and Ovufriend - my temps were significantly higher after O than normal for me though :)

whitesox -fab news about your daughter, hope both your girls enjoyed their dance xx Looking forward to pics x

chalr -I would text your aunt -just to get it out there and you can stop worrying, be brief and say We're totally over the moon to announce that we are having another gorgeous baby to join our beautiful brood. So happy :)
And if she replies negatively then don't reply and put her totally out of your mind -probably jealous of your gorgeous family :) xxx

Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend xxx


----------



## allforthegirl

I am in fear of a UTI. I got up to pee last night, of course, and after I lied back down I noticed a pain in my urethra, it didn't hurt while I peed, but after. Then I noticed that if I would lie on my right side I had a pinching, which very well be baby sitting on my ureter. I have had this with my DS2, and it can cause major problems. Like constant contraction every single day. With DS2 they started around 30 weeks and continued every day until he was born at 37 weeks!! I pray that was just a one day occurrence!! Woke up and drank a very large glass of orange juice.


----------



## wannabubba#4

allforthegirl said:


> I am in fear of a UTI. I got up to pee last night, of course, and after I lied back down I noticed a pain in my urethra, it didn't hurt while I peed, but after. Then I noticed that if I would lie on my right side I had a pinching, which very well be baby sitting on my ureter. I have had this with my DS2, and it can cause major problems. Like constant contraction every single day. With DS2 they started around 30 weeks and continued every day until he was born at 37 weeks!! I pray that was just a one day occurrence!! Woke up and drank a very large glass of orange juice.

cranberry juice is very good at preventing UTI's hun - maybe try drinking this xx


----------



## blessedmomma

a4tg- I hope it was just a one time thing :( sounds very uncomfortable!


----------



## allforthegirl

Thank you yes cranberry juice and lots of extra vit C, ie orange juice, it is what I have in the fridge at the moment LOL. Though if he decides to make a bed out of my urinary tract then no matter what I take or do will prevent the contractions. 

On a happier note I am 22 weeks today :yipee:


----------



## ricschick

allforthegirl said:


> I am in fear of a UTI. I got up to pee last night, of course, and after I lied back down I noticed a pain in my urethra, it didn't hurt while I peed, but after. Then I noticed that if I would lie on my right side I had a pinching, which very well be baby sitting on my ureter. I have had this with my DS2, and it can cause major problems. Like constant contraction every single day. With DS2 they started around 30 weeks and continued every day until he was born at 37 weeks!! I pray that was just a one day occurrence!! Woke up and drank a very large glass of orange juice.

I hope its nothing to worry about xxx


----------



## ricschick

wannabubba#4 said:


> Claire - tbh I only used a normal thermometer with this pregnancy and last one, and always got a positive O day on fertility friend and Ovufriend - my temps were significantly higher after O than normal for me though :)
> 
> whitesox -fab news about your daughter, hope both your girls enjoyed their dance xx Looking forward to pics x
> 
> chalr -I would text your aunt -just to get it out there and you can stop worrying, be brief and say We're totally over the moon to announce that we are having another gorgeous baby to join our beautiful brood. So happy :)
> And if she replies negatively then don't reply and put her totally out of your mind -probably jealous of your gorgeous family :) xxx
> 
> Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend xxx

ok great when shall I start what do I have to do? do I count the first day of my spotting as cd1? xx


----------



## Chalrhow

ricschick said:


> ok great when shall I start what do I have to do? do I count the first day of my spotting as cd1? xx

CD1 is the first day of proper bleeding, i wouldn't count spotting... Do you have a fertility friend account ? You can keep track of your cycle and temps :) 

Thanks everyone, i don't think i couldn't tell my aunt, i don't wanna be in the situation where she finds out and im there, will just make me feel awkward... I am going to txt her and see what her reply is. I really do hating feeling i have to hide things like this from family knowing they wont be happy for me.


----------



## wannabubba#4

go onto Ovufriend (or fertility friend) and just fill in the info it asks - it will chart info and when temp surge noticed will give you crosshairs on chart to show ovulation day god luck hun
xx


----------



## ricschick

Thanks guys do u need to take temp at a certain time of day? X


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Here's my baby girls, homecoming. The darker blue dress is Jillian, she's 14, a freshman, Alaina is 17 and a senior. Plus my 21 week bump.
 



Attached Files:







AnJ 2013 homecoming 2.jpg
File size: 48.6 KB
Views: 10









21 weeks.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## allforthegirl

Lovely pic Whitesox!!

Rics yes you need to take it the same time every morning, after 4 hours of solid sleep. So if you don't wake up the same time do to children, I would just set an alarm to temp and then go back to sleep.


----------



## Chalrhow

Whitesoxfan41 said:


> Here's my baby girls, homecoming. The darker blue dress is Jillian, she's 14, a freshman, Alaina is 17 and a senior. Plus my 21 week bump.

Lovely pics... I had to lol at your little dog in your bump pic :)


----------



## wannabubba#4

Whitesoxfan41 said:


> Here's my baby girls, homecoming. The darker blue dress is Jillian, she's 14, a freshman, Alaina is 17 and a senior. Plus my 21 week bump.

Gorgeous pic and beautiful girls xx



ricschick said:


> Thanks guys do u need to take temp at a certain time of day? X

Yep first thing in the morning at same time , as you wake before going toilet or doing anything. I used to wake up take temp, write it down on piece of paper go back to sleep lol xx


----------



## ricschick

look what I got!!! took an opk and what do you think??:happydance:


----------



## wannabubba#4

ricschick said:


> View attachment 679189
> look what I got!!! took an opk and what do you think??:happydance:

Arrgh I GOT SO EXCITED THERE haha -thought it was a BFP :wacko::wacko: I never used OPK 's hun so cannot help here Good Luck xxx


----------



## Chalrhow

wannabubba#4 said:


> ricschick said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 679189
> look what I got!!! took an opk and what do you think??:happydance:
> 
> Arrgh I GOT SO EXCITED THERE haha -thought it was a BFP :wacko::wacko: I never used OPK 's hun so cannot help here Good Luck xxxClick to expand...

I also was excited thinking it was a BFP :bfp:


----------



## allforthegirl

Looks like you may have just O'd now, that is what I am thinking.... or will be soon!!


----------



## ricschick

yeah that's what I think!! a very long cycle!!!!!!!!!xx


----------



## blessedmomma

rics- either you are at o time or are pregnant. in some women hcg shows up on opk's before hpt's. there are different types of hcg that our bodies produce and everyone is different as to which kind you make more of earlier on. sometimes that's why some women always get late bfp's. if it were me, I would probably take an hpt and make sure over the next couple days. I would assume I was o'ing in the mean time and get to dtd.

whitesox- your girls are absolutely beautiful!!! they look a lot like you. love the bump pic <3


----------



## ricschick

thanks blessed!! il do that in the meantime im going to pounce on dh as soon as he walks thru the door lol just incase!:happydance:

and ive always had late bfp!! x


----------



## blessedmomma

I read a big science article on hcg about how it works, it really is amazing how our bodies work! that's why frer can usually show bfp in most women earlier. its extra sensitive to show the hcg that most women make more of earlier on.

some tests work really great for me while other tests I will barely get a line, even though they say they are as sensitive. I was surprised to read it, but it makes sense that our bodies are not all alike and much more complex than I had imagined lol


----------



## ricschick

that is very interesting to no I may buy a frer just to be sure! as im having no luck with the ic. ive been 5-6weeks pregnant before iv gotten a bfp in the past! x


----------



## blessedmomma

I wish I would have saved the article to my computer when I looked lol. 5-6 wks would drive me crazy!!!! but I know it happens to other women so it doesn't surprise me


----------



## ricschick

il test in a few days and see xx


----------



## tryn4

Hello to all, hope everyone is well.

Whitesox-your girls are stunning! Beautiful! And you look gorgeous of course!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Morning ladies - hope all are well :)

I have just come off night shift and was meant to be staying busy and taking my youngest out, playing with him etc, but I was so tired I fell asleep as he watched cartoons :( what a bad mum! He has been an angel, playing away at my side and let me doze on and off for over an hour -now I feel so guilty.

He goes to nursery for 2 and a half hours this afternoon, so we now have two hours to cram in fun fun fun before I drop him off -and I will nap again lol


----------



## ricschick

lol don't feel guilty you obviously needed it!!
afm tested with an opk and hpt this morning both bfn so now im in the TWW:sex: last night and this morning having a few cramps yesterday and today so fingers crossed xx

hope everyone is having a fab day!! xxx


----------



## tryn4

Oh [email protected] wanna don't u dare feel guilty!

Rics-get to boom boom fx!

Tommorow morning at 8am I go to sick kids to check the baby heart so hopefully everything goes well I can relax a little.

Morning fabulous girls!


----------



## ricschick

GOOD LUCK tomorrow tryn!!!!! xxx


----------



## Mapleroo

tryn4 said:


> Oh [email protected] wanna don't u dare feel guilty!
> 
> Rics-get to boom boom fx!
> 
> Tommorow morning at 8am I go to sick kids to check the baby heart so hopefully everything goes well I can relax a little.
> 
> Morning fabulous girls!

Hope everything goes well :hugs:


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Good luck tomorrow Tryn!!

Goodness, no guilt allowed Wanna!! I used to work 2nd's and 3rds when my oldest was little. Thank GOD for her cheerios and highchair and Barney. I would be exhausted. Hugs!

Ultrasound in 2 1/2 hours! So excited/nervous. Why are we always nervous???? UGH! LOL


----------



## wannabubba#4

Whitesoxfan41 said:


> Good luck tomorrow Tryn!!
> 
> Goodness, no guilt allowed Wanna!! I used to work 2nd's and 3rds when my oldest was little. Thank GOD for her cheerios and highchair and Barney. I would be exhausted. Hugs!
> 
> Ultrasound in 2 1/2 hours! So excited/nervous. Why are we always nervous???? UGH! LOL

Yay good luck! I have exactly 2 weeks today until mine, getting really excited to see peanut again xxx




tryn4 said:


> Oh [email protected] wanna don't u dare feel guilty!
> 
> Rics-get to boom boom fx!
> 
> Tommorow morning at 8am I go to sick kids to check the baby heart so hopefully everything goes well I can relax a little.
> 
> Morning fabulous girls!

Good luck for tomorrow, hope everything goes really well, and you get to enjoy seeing your little one again :hugs: xx


----------



## allforthegirl

Wanna I do this from time to time and I dont work. There is nothing wrong with sleeping you and baby needed it obviously. 

Trying good luck tomorrow love. Praying everything will be just fine.


----------



## blessedmomma

wanna- everyone needs a break every now and then :hugs2:

rics- yay get to it!!! hope you catch the egg!!! :happydance:

tryn- hope everything comes out good and no more worries :hugs:

whitesox- cant wait to see some pics and hear how it went today! :D


----------



## FeistyMom

wanna - I'm right there with you; seems like even if we know we're doing ok, we can't help but feel guilty!

rics - hoping you get a sticky bean this go around!

whitesox - positive thoughts your way - can't wait to hear how the u/s went!

tryn - fingers & toes crossed for you for tomorrow :)

aftg - hope it isn't UTI :( cranberry juice definitely the best home remedy to fight against infections, but yeah - anything with Vit C and some acidity can help too. At least that is what I say to DH when he wonders why I am using so much vinegar and eating so many pickles...

Hope everyone is having a fabulous week :)


----------



## Fairydust22

Hi everyone how is everyone I'm doing ok I don't feel pregnant yet I have no symptoms apart from tiredness and I am still waiting for my midwife appointment sorry for the rant ha ha it's been one if those days


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Baby girl is still a girl, no little boy parts. haha! Healthy baby, my cervix is closed and thick which is wonderful, I went on bedrest at 24 weeks with Jilly, was already dilated to 2. Everything looks great and her daddy shed a few tears when he saw her on the screen. Big difference from 9 weeks to 21 weeks AND we think we have a name! Jenessa Kaye Lafevor looks to be the front runner!

I've gained 6lbs in the last 5 weeks so 10 overall, but I lost 8 or so at the beginning so I'm only up 2-3. I'll have my husband scan the pix at work tomorrow. We don't get a 3d u/s though so there isn't much detail. She also mentioned my placenta is anterior, hence less movement felt. Whew!


----------



## ricschick

glad everything went well whitesox1!!


----------



## tryn4

Whitesox I posted in the other thread I just LOVE the name..congrats on the good u/s sounds like all is well! Oddly enough I don't feel much movement but my placenta is posterior! She's a wee lazy like daddy LOL


----------



## allforthegirl

Fairydust22 I was like you in the beginning, I even went as far as saying that I would welcome some nausea..... boy oh boy with in a few days I was eating my words. I know there is a couple on here that didn't have very many if hardly any symptoms with their pg. Tiredness is still a good symptom. I wasn't all that tired at all, just lazy. :haha:

Whitesox great news love!! I am so glad that you finally decided on something. :hugs: Oh and I *love* that name!


----------



## blessedmomma

whitesox- that's a gorgeous name <3 so good to know she is healthy and no preterm labor going on. I had anterior placenta with #3 and went crazy not feeling him move til 26 weeks!!! hope you don't have to wait that long :hugs:

a4tg- did you ever find out if you have uti?? are you feeling better??


----------



## Fairydust22

Whitesox. that's great news you are having a girl and everything is going great I love the name u have chosen 

Allforthegirl thank you it's really weird having no symptoms I was really bad with morning sickness with my youngest


----------



## wannabubba#4

Fairydust22 said:


> Whitesox. that's great news you are having a girl and everything is going great I love the name u have chosen
> 
> Allforthegirl thank you it's really weird having no symptoms I was really bad with morning sickness with my youngest

I almost went crazy with this pregnancy, due to no erly symptoms lol -I had sore boobs for a few weeks then NOTHING lol no nausea no lethargy and I was worried constantly haha -I had hyperemesis with number 4 so expected some sickness, but was just lucky I guess - xxx



Whitesoxfan41 said:


> Baby girl is still a girl, no little boy parts. haha! Healthy baby, my cervix is closed and thick which is wonderful, I went on bedrest at 24 weeks with Jilly, was already dilated to 2. Jenessa Kaye Lafevor looks to be the front runner!
> 
> !

Congrats and gorgeous name xxx 

We don't have internal exams here until actually in labour or wanting a sweep and stretch of membranes to try and induce labour -at my 40 week sweep, I was 3/4 cm dilated and they thought I was going to go into labour imminently - nope still 2 weeks late and had to go into hospital and be induced lol


----------



## Eternal

Hi, can I join, I got a surprise yesterday I'm expecting (fingers crossed all goes well), so this will be my 4th (unless it twins again). 

It wasn't planned, it's a complete surprise! I know I'm going to get some comments off family and friends, argh, my three now are 3 and 22 months (twins). 

I actually haven't a clue far far along I am, my implant had to come out for health reasons end of June and I've not had a proper cycle since, I've had some spotting too, which yesterday had me in a panic but reality is I always bleed in pregnancy. 

Anyway, hi, will you let me join, please?


----------



## ricschick

hi and welcome eternal!!!!
im not preggers yet but ttc no 5 congrats on your 4th baby!! xxx


----------



## Fairydust22

Eternal said:


> Hi, can I join, I got a surprise yesterday I'm expecting (fingers crossed all goes well), so this will be my 4th (unless it twins again).
> 
> It wasn't planned, it's a complete surprise! I know I'm going to get some comments off family and friends, argh, my three now are 3 and 22 months (twins).
> 
> I actually haven't a clue far far along I am, my implant had to come out for health reasons end of June and I've not had a proper cycle since, I've had some spotting too, which yesterday had me in a panic but reality is I always bleed in pregnancy.
> 
> Anyway, hi, will you let me join, please?

Hiya & welcome I'm pregnant with my 6th baby


----------



## allforthegirl

blessedmomma said:


> whitesox- that's a gorgeous name <3 so good to know she is healthy and no preterm labor going on. I had anterior placenta with #3 and went crazy not feeling him move til 26 weeks!!! hope you don't have to wait that long :hugs:
> 
> a4tg- did you ever find out if you have uti?? are you feeling better??

No my Dr didn't do anything as I am not having any continual pinching. We think it is from SPD or baby just lying in the wrong spot. She said just to drink lots of fluids and cranberry juice. I don't have burning or urgency, just pinching and a sore bladder, but he has been kicking my bladder pretty hard lately. :haha:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Welcome eternal and congrats on your BFP xxx

It is bad that I am already counting down to my last shifts at work lol? T minus 21 shifts until I should stop haha - I am just so tired this past few weeks and feel like I am carrying a ton weight in my uterus haha. And not even half way yet haha


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Welcome Eternal! Congratulations!


----------



## allforthegirl

wannabubba#4 said:


> Welcome eternal and congrats on your BFP xxx
> 
> It is bad that I am already counting down to my last shifts at work lol? T minus 21 shifts until I should stop haha - I am just so tired this past few weeks and feel like I am carrying a ton weight in my uterus haha. And not even half way yet haha

I have been feeling that on and off for a few weeks now. Some days my uterus almost feels tired. those are also the bad days with pressure on the who-haa. no I don't think it is bad you are counting down. 21 days isn't all that much at all!!


----------



## ricschick

has your 5th pregnancies been harder than your 4th?? just asking because I was so big with no4 it was hard work!!
a few pics the one sitting down is just before I went to the hospital to have him my waters had gone!


----------



## blessedmomma

wannabubba#4 said:


> We don't have internal exams here until actually in labour or wanting a sweep and stretch of membranes to try and induce labour -at my 40 week sweep, I was 3/4 cm dilated and they thought I was going to go into labour imminently - nope still 2 weeks late and had to go into hospital and be induced lol

they don't do them here until between 35-37 wks depending on the dr. unless they suspect a problem earlier. im amazed they thought you were about to go into labor for being 3/4 cm. I am usually dilated to 2 or 3 or more many weeks before labor begins. and they always tell me that effacement is a better predictor of imminent labor than dilation. I don't think its bad at all you are counting days!! the last time I worked was when I was 6 months pregnant with #3 and it sucked. couldn't wait to be done :hugs:

welcome eternal!!!! and congrats <3

rics mine have not gotten worse with each one weight wise. I was bigger with my 4th, but he was also my biggest baby so far. maybe that had something to do with it??? idk. if anything I have gained less weight with my last ones, but also lost less in between. but have been more tired with each one. but I would guess thats due to age and having the others to take care of. you look amazing!!! here is my last pic of my last pregnancy #6. it was taken feb 20, and he was born march 6 :cloud9:


----------



## wannabubba#4

First tri was a breeze -no MS no lethargy and felt great. 
By this point last time I was on crutches and in severe pain all the time lol - so this pregnancy is much easier that way too; but I am starting to feel really heavy already despite baby being the size of a sweet potato and still more than half way to go lol - don't remember ever feeling this heavy early on with the first 3 (but definitely with 4 due to SPD)Could be my SPD ??? Or the fact that I have a 3yo this time ?? Plus it is only really the day after working for 12 1/2 hrs that I feel the worst, in between times I feel great :)

xx


----------



## blessedmomma

wanna- I have no idea how you are working 12 1/2 hr days!!!! just cleaning my house and making meals for my kids and im exhausted. :wacko:


----------



## ricschick

wow blessed what a neat little bump you had!! whats been your heaviest baby? Jamie was mine at 9lb 1 & a half oz! x


----------



## allforthegirl

I am not sure if they are harder. This one for me had the worst ms, I am starting to get my SPD (though not nearly as bad as wanna's) earlier. I went off work almost 2 months before he was due because of the pressure, and I was working a job that I had to do a lot of lifting. This time I have good days and bad days. I think I was more tired last time, but that could be that I was working and this time I am not. I will let you know more in another month or so LOL


----------



## Eternal

Hi everyone, how close are all your kids? Anyone got them really close? 

I've been spotting again today, which does tend to be very normal for me but still worries me sick. 

I can't believe I'm going to have 4 children! As an only child I always wanted siblings but it's still crazy to think 4.


----------



## blessedmomma

ricschick said:


> wow blessed what a neat little bump you had!! whats been your heaviest baby? Jamie was mine at 9lb 1 & a half oz! x

my biggest baby was almost 8 lbs. he was 7 lbs 15.9 oz. the rest range between 6 lbs 13 oz and 7 lbs 4 oz. 9 lbs sounds huge to me!!! although my sister and I were both 9 lbs 10 oz and one of my brothers was 10 lbs 15 oz yikes! im glad my moms genes for big babies didn't pass to me :argh:



Eternal said:


> Hi everyone, how close are all your kids? Anyone got them really close?
> 
> I've been spotting again today, which does tend to be very normal for me but still worries me sick.
> 
> I can't believe I'm going to have 4 children! As an only child I always wanted siblings but it's still crazy to think 4.

my closest in age are 12 mos 2 weeks apart. I also have 2 that are 15 mos apart, and 2 that are 19 mos apart. I hope the spotting stops! my magic number was 5 kids. I always wanted 5 when I was growing up. now im about to have #7 though :)


----------



## crysshae

Melissa - You did have a very small bump to have been over 8 months pregnant. I've never been that small at the end of pregnancy. 

I always wanted 4. That was my magic number before I started having kids. 

My first three children are 3 years apart. I always said I wanted it that way so one would be out of diapers before the next one was born. Well, God decided I needed 2 in diapers at once and more than 4 when, for my 4th pregnancy, (planned for that 3-year interval) he gave us twins. Lol. They were supposed to be our last. Six years later, we decided we wanted one more. He's 4 now, and we are trying for another. 

DH had 2 older girls when we got married, so we are trying for #9. That's more than double my magic number. :haha:

Congratulations to all the new members of this thread!

Tryn - Any updates yet?


----------



## ricschick

I never really had a number we just keep on having them because we wanted too:haha: the closest gap we have is 19months and then 23months apart. x

hope everything is ok tryn!! xxx


----------



## allforthegirl

The closest gap I have are my first two at just about 17 months apart. that was too much for me, so the next was about 3 years, then 3.5 and now my youngest will be just over 4 when this one is born.


----------



## blessedmomma

crystal- it really looks big to me! just looking at the pic reminded me of how hard it was to breath... or move lol. he came a little early. I was due march 23 by lmp and march 18 by u/s scan, and he came on march 6. so I have no idea how many weeks I actually was in that pic. maybe 35 or 36??


----------



## allforthegirl

Well this is me at 32 weeks with my last. I thought I stuck out tons. I am sure I am going to carry like that this time too.


----------



## FeistyMom

Welcome to the thread! So exciting to have more folks joining us :)

My biggest so far was DD2, at 8 lbs 9 oz. None of my mom's were over 8 lbs 1 oz, and the two that were that size honestly should have been c-sections (broken collar bones and other labor complications for both), but my mom is a tiny woman (frame-wise) - just under 5'. My MIL had bigger babies though - I think her biggest was over 9 lbs, so I was a bit nervous. Doc thinks my frame could support 9 lbs as long as it isn't all head.

My closest are *exactly* 2 years apart. DS was born on DD2's 2nd bday. Big shocker for everyone - he was about 10 days early. I'd never really thought about spacing, but always wanted 4 - 4 kids in my family growing up, 4 in DH's family, seemed like the right number. DH is still happy with 4 (I think the financial side of things, plus his energy levels/health issues in our families are stressing him out), but I keep waffling between oh yay last baby and hrm, we should plan on another one!! Our spacing is more about my lack of any interest in birth control than anything else, and they'd be closer together but apparently BFing is super effective for me.


----------



## Mapleroo

Welcome and congratulations Eternal!! 

My first two are 11 months apart (very unplanned!) And then 3.5 between #2 and #3. This time I will have an almost 9 year gap between #3 and #4.

Blessed, I agree with the others and think you look tiny! I was pretty big with my last one and was induced at 36 weeks because of the pressure on my lungs making it difficult to breathe. That started at about 7 months I think. The instant relief I felt as soon as he was born was amazing!! It felt like the elephant that had been sitting on my chest finally got off! The baby wasn't too big, just average at 7lb 4oz. Apparently lots of fluid and just how he was situated in there. Lol


----------



## blessedmomma

a4tg- you looked gorgeous!!!

feisty- when my giant brother was born it broke my moms tailbone and he was covered in bruises. she def believes nowadays they would have done a C-section. her dr was trying to get into the Guinness book of world records for delivering the biggest baby and let many women go overdue. my moms due date was end of dec and he was born jan 22. needless to say he had a lot of malpractice lawsuits against him for other women he did that with. that was in the 70's though and now I cant see a dr even thinking they could get away with that.

i think my tummy just feels bigger to me than it looks on the outside cuz it just keeps moving up. it seems like when i look at other womens bumps they look like they have this beautiful round ball out in front of them. but mine doesn't move out from me, it just keeps going up til there is no room for my lungs, ribs, etc.


----------



## allforthegirl

blessedmomma you are so sweet. 

My largest baby was 8 pounds, that was my last. Though DS2 was born 7.2 at 37 weeks. I was told he would have been closer to 10 lbs if he would have made it to full term. Then DS3 was again 7.2 at 38 weeks so he would have been bigger too. I am glad I didn't get to full term with them.


----------



## blessedmomma

allforthegirl said:


> My largest baby was 8 pounds, that was my last. Though DS2 was born 7.2 at 37 weeks. I was told he would have been closer to 10 lbs if he would have made it to full term. Then DS3 was again 7.2 at 38 weeks so he would have been bigger too. I am glad I didn't get to full term with them.

this is what happens to me too. my littlest and earliest was also 37 wks, he was 6.13 they said if he made it to due date he would have been closer to 8 or 8.5. most of mine are born about 38 wks and 7 lbs. my biggest was born at almost 8 lbs and was 10 days early, so should have been between 8.5-9

does anyone have an idea of when they "think" their baby will come? im gonna guess march 1 for me based on when labor usually starts in my pregnancies. im due march 15, that puts me at 38 wks. that would be between two of my LO's bdays of feb 21 and march 6. I would like to make it at least to 38 weeks. my Ob will offer to induce at 39 weeks, which is march 7, since I don't think they induce on Saturdays. she has also talked about inducing earlier since we usually go earlier than 39 wks anyways and my last labor was only 45 minutes. the hospital I have to go to is at least 35 minutes away if driving conditions are perfect and we speed on the highway slightly. not sure what I will agree to yet. don't really 'want' to be induced, but really don't want to give birth in my van either :wacko:


----------



## Mapleroo

blessedmomma said:


> allforthegirl said:
> 
> 
> My largest baby was 8 pounds, that was my last. Though DS2 was born 7.2 at 37 weeks. I was told he would have been closer to 10 lbs if he would have made it to full term. Then DS3 was again 7.2 at 38 weeks so he would have been bigger too. I am glad I didn't get to full term with them.
> 
> this is what happens to me too. my littlest and earliest was also 37 wks, he was 6.13 they said if he made it to due date he would have been closer to 8 or 8.5. most of mine are born about 38 wks and 7 lbs. my biggest was born at almost 8 lbs and was 10 days early, so should have been between 8.5-9
> 
> does anyone have an idea of when they "think" their baby will come? im gonna guess march 1 for me based on when labor usually starts in my pregnancies. im due march 15, that puts me at 38 wks. that would be between two of my LO's bdays of feb 21 and march 6. I would like to make it at least to 38 weeks. my Ob will offer to induce at 39 weeks, which is march 7, since I don't think they induce on Saturdays. she has also talked about inducing earlier since we usually go earlier than 39 wks anyways and my last labor was only 45 minutes. the hospital I have to go to is at least 35 minutes away if driving conditions are perfect and we speed on the highway slightly. not sure what I will agree to yet. don't really 'want' to be induced, but really don't want to give birth in my van either :wacko:Click to expand...

I have never got to my due date either. I honestly don't know how women that go 2 weeks over handle it. My first came naturally 10 days early. I was happy for that also because his due date was Christmas Day. My 2nd was supposed to be a planned c-section (due to #1 brain damage, we don't know what caused it, but my Dr wanted to be cautious). My Dd had different plans and came on her own in the wee hours of the morning after just a 3 hour labor at 36 weeks. She was perfectly healthy and I didn't have to push and was not sore or injured in any way from the birth. If it didn't come as such a shock, I probably would have enjoyed it. I think though because it was supposed to happen differently I wasn't emotionally prepared and kind of freaked out. And due to breathing issues #3 was induced at 37 weeks. This time my due date is May 9th but if history is any indication, we will have an early April baby.


----------



## blessedmomma

I actually had one on her due date and one was 41+4. those two were my latest. 3 were around 38 weeks give or take a few days, and one was induced 37 weeks due to complications

mapleroo- I had one due dec 26th and was happy he came dec 16th, 10 days early as well!


----------



## Mapleroo

blessedmomma said:


> I actually had one on her due date and one was 41+4. those two were my latest. 3 were around 38 weeks give or take a few days, and one was induced 37 weeks due to complications
> 
> mapleroo- I had one due dec 26th and was happy he came dec 16th, 10 days early as well!

Yes such a relief! Christmas is crazy enough!!


----------



## blessedmomma

tryn- hope you were just busy today and everything is ok! :hugs2:


----------



## wannabubba#4

I am so envious of you ladies who have had babies who arrive on time or even a few days early lol. Not that i wish for a preemie at all (my nephew was born at 31weeks and that was hard to watch my sister go through) but just not overdue lol. 

My last and biggest baby at 8lb 6 was induced at 14days late - felt like the longest fortnight of my life haha 0ther ones were 7lb4 7lb8 and 7lb 15 - the littlest one being number 3 who DID arrive on time lol 39w+3

I guess this one will be 21th march (40+15 by my dates and 40+ 21 by hospital dates or 43weeks lol - oo-er ) just a feeling I have :) hope I am wrong, cannot be bothered with the fight to not be induced lol xx


----------



## ricschick

mine have varied dd1 was 15days early waters went while in bed! dd2 was 8days late! waters didn't go with her, dd3 was 1day early waters broke first & ds was 5days early waters also went with him!! I no whats gonna happen this time il be in the supermarket and woosh there they go lol it will be just my luck:haha:

hope everything is ok tryn!!:hugs:


----------



## tryn4

Thanks girls for the thoughts, yesterday I was so busy after we came from hospital rushed to work then had a dinner meeting & was so tired I fell asleep almost as soon as we got home. I needed a couple good minutes to post here. Long & short, babys heart is perfect! She does NOT like the u/s moves a lot & they said she was probably angled really bad, made it look like her heart was in a funny place LOL..naughty girl. The tech said she would agree as well that its a girl, she saw no boy bits. In the consult after they said they incidentally found a vein issue in the cord attached to the placenta unrelated to the heart, but when I go back on the 16th they will recheck it. The doctor said she didn't think it was anything to worry about. I'm not even gonna think about it. I was saying to my husband as much as I like to be informed sometimes I just don't wanna know.

On topic of birth weight & due dates, I cannot go 2 weeks over I would pull my hair out! My only overdue was my 1st and I was induced 3 days after due date he was pretty small 6lb. My daughter due Jan 1, by Dec 15th I knew she was trying to come but I wasn't getting contractions just pressure. Also a slow leak in my water, so on Dec 20 I went in and in half a push she delivered herself. 6lb baby too. My 3rd & 4th I can't even remember my due dates but basically on the appt closest to due date doc examined me & said I was about 2cm so because I live kinda far from the hospital the booked me in for an inducement. Its like I just get this feeling they are ready to come. Funny enough those last 2 on the exact day of my inducements I went in to spontaneous labor, no need for the pitocin, just went down to hospital as planned & gave birth in the afternoon. Neat & tidy like LOL. Those boys were my biggest 8lb8oz and my youngest boy 7lb8oz. I'm wondering what experience I will have this time, although I know my doc cool like that, if I say I'm ready he knows I mean I'm ready! But basically all my babies were born 40+2, 38+4, 39, 39 weeks along.


----------



## ricschick

oh im so pleased everything is great thank goodness!!! xxx


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

So glad baby girl's heart is okay TRYN!!! :)

I had my oldest at 39 weeks, 9lbs, 8oz (mostly head, 16 1/2"), middle at 38 weeks, 8lbs 3oz and my youngest at 34 weeks 6lbs, 8oz. Safe to say I have big babies. Wondering if it will be different this time around with a different hubby. I was born at 36 weeks 5lbs10oz. He was born at term and was 7lbs something. . .

My girls are 4 years and 2 1/2 years apart. . . .then 15 years. HAHA

A4TG you look so great even HUGELY pregnant!


----------



## allforthegirl

Mapleroo said:


> blessedmomma said:
> 
> 
> I actually had one on her due date and one was 41+4. those two were my latest. 3 were around 38 weeks give or take a few days, and one was induced 37 weeks due to complications
> 
> mapleroo- I had one due dec 26th and was happy he came dec 16th, 10 days early as well!
> 
> Yes such a relief! Christmas is crazy enough!!Click to expand...

I was due with my last on the 25th on Dec. I was determined not to have then. On my last appt with the Dr he said see you on christmas. I was like "No way", well he was born early on the 25th.:shrug:



Whitesoxfan41 said:


> So glad baby girl's heart is okay TRYN!!! :)
> 
> I had my oldest at 39 weeks, 9lbs, 8oz (mostly head, 16 1/2"), middle at 38 weeks, 8lbs 3oz and my youngest at 34 weeks 6lbs, 8oz. Safe to say I have big babies. Wondering if it will be different this time around with a different hubby. I was born at 36 weeks 5lbs10oz. He was born at term and was 7lbs something. . .
> 
> My girls are 4 years and 2 1/2 years apart. . . .then 15 years. HAHA
> 
> A4TG you look so great even HUGELY pregnant!


Ah you are sweet!!

If I was to guess when this one is born (as long as there are no issues) will be on the day he is due. Which is a problem cause I have two dates. LOL With my two that went spontaneously the were to the day of the due date. So I am going to go with that as well. So depending on which date is correct either the 2nd or the 6th of Feb.


----------



## allforthegirl

Tryn that is such a relief that baby is doing well!! And my first baby only had a 2 ventricle umbilical cord and he was just fine. ;)


----------



## wannabubba#4

yay Tryn Super news so pleased for you xxx


----------



## crysshae

Wonderful news, Tryn! So happy for you.

My first was 2 weeks early, 8 lbs even. My 2nd was a week late, 7 lbs 14 oz, scheduled for induction and went into labor on my own that morning. My 3rd was born on his due date, 8 lb 6 oz. My 4th pregnancy was twins. I had contractions that were stopped at 34 weeks and took medication to keep them at bay until 36 weeks. They came at 37+2 weeks, 6 lb 11 oz and 7 lb 4 oz. My 6th child was my only induction, the day before his due date, 8 lb 4 oz.


----------



## Fairydust22

That's great news tryn 

All my babies have always been big My biggest baby was my 2nd son he weighed 91b 130z ouch he hurt a lot I had stitches internally my girls were only 81b 4oz the boys are the biggest my youngest son weighed 91b I'm not sure why I have big babies I would love a little seven pounder ha ha


----------



## blessedmomma

tryn- so great to hear she is healthy!!! :cloud9: I hope the cord issues don't effect her at all!

I LOVE the birth stores!!! 

a4tg- its crazy you had a Christmas due date too! my LO's due date was dec 26th by lmp and dec 24th by scan. everyone said he would come on Christmas day. lol, he had other plans. it must make your Christmas interesting :)


----------



## allforthegirl

We have decided that once it matters to him we will give him a half birthday party in june. I just see it as another expense LOL


----------



## tryn4

Thanks everyone! At least the best thing is i get to see her one last time before she's born, on the 16th.

I forgot to mention my 2 oldest are christmas babies too born 11months 27 days apart Dec/23/98 & Dec 20/99. My other one is 20 months older, born aug/2001 & my youngest is 3 yrs apart born sep/04....now this spoiled princess will end up being about 10, 13, 14 & 15 yrs younger than her sibs EEEK!


----------



## ricschick

lots of helpers tho tryn!!:thumbup:


----------



## Chalrhow

Tryn... Great news about your scan ! 

My 1st was born 2 days late he was 7lb exactly... Waters broke, then he was here 4 hours later... My 2nd was also late, i was induced with him, worst labour ever, he was my heaviest at 8lb 15ozs, i had a 2nd degree tear with him... My 3rd was my 1st c/section at 38wks, he was breech and weighed 8lb 1oz... My 4th and 5th were both c/section at 39 wks, my son was 7lb 15ozs and my baby girl was 8lbs 4ozs... I would have a guess that this 1 will be around 8lb and im hoping natural delivery at 40 wks... Not that my consultant agrees :shrug:


----------



## allforthegirl

Well I am finding I am catching another cold.... Booooo!! I am also noticing that my veins on my one leg that was bothering me before isn't so bad right now. I likie! :happydance: Though it has been replaced by very numb hands instead. Anyone else notice numb hands while sleeping?


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

My hands get numb at night, I have some neck problems though, just figured I was pinching something in my neck/shoulder causing it. . .


----------



## allforthegirl

Ouch....


----------



## tryn4

I feel like I am experiencing more PAIN with this pregnancy. My husband keeps asking me "is that supposed to happen? has that happenned to you before" (bless him) but I either cant remember or seem to feel it didnt happen in my previous ones. If I sneeze I get a hell of a sharp pain shooting on my left side lower stomach. I wake up racked with back pain, and sometimes seizing pain down my front left leg or my back right leg. I know a lot of that is sciatic, but I am also getting a little pinching pain every so often around my belly button. I feel like my daughter is abusing me from the inside! LOL! Is this wierd?


----------



## allforthegirl

I don't think it is weird. I am already having issues getting off the couch. I also get the pinching, or weird feelings like when I move baby's foot gets stuck in-between my muscles and makes a strange pop feeling. Or of course my hips can't seem to handle standing for any length of time either. I try to walk as much as I can. I park far from the door at stores and such.


----------



## FeistyMom

Tryn very glad to hear everything is fine!

Just had a first today. I walked into my office, flipped out over an ill-conceived/communicaTed office move and walked out. too upset to drive I've spent the last almost 2 hours trying to compose myself, with 30 minutes sobbing in a public restroom! wtf is going on with me???


----------



## allforthegirl

Oh boy! I am sorry to hear you are having such troubles. I can understand it though, as the embarrassment can be just as bad or even worse then the words you said.

Ok ladies I am scared that I am putting on too much water weight. I am eating pretty darn healthily and I am gaining a pound or more every two days. That scares me to no end! :nope:


----------



## Masonsbaby

I get numb hands too and am putting on weight too quick about 1kg a week!
My first baby was 1 day late 2nd baby born on my due date & 3rd 1 day early all spontaneous and all within 5hours of first pain it was over never broke waters with any till I was pushing and my first broke my tailbone and he was only 7.08 pounds next two labours tailbone was fine. I think I'll probably give birth right near my due date


----------



## FeistyMom

I keep alternating between gaining nothing at all, and gaining a ton. Hopefully things even out for you - just remember you didn't really gain anything first tri, right?


----------



## tryn4

Im scared to weigh myself lol!...


----------



## blessedmomma

feisty :hugs2: sorry you had a rough day. surely there is understanding in your office since your preggo!

I was having numb hands during the night in the beginning of my pregnancy this time. I got on the internet and read some stretches and massages to do to unpinch a nerve and mine went away. I don't think it was pregnancy related for me. I think I just had a pinched nerve in my neck.


----------



## blessedmomma

I have gained maybe 3 lbs so far but im definitely showing and looking bigger. I usually gain most of my weight 3rd tri when everything blows up. mostly my butt... :blush:


----------



## Mapleroo

My last pregnancy I lost 20lbs in first tri and gained 60lbs in second tri! Ugg it was awful. *Thankfully* stopped gaining by third tri. All in all I actually only gained 40lbs of extra weight, but it was bad that I lost so much so quick and then gained so much so fast. This time I'm just gaining. Too scared to step on a scale though!


----------



## wannabubba#4

I gained 14lbs in first tri, haven't weighed since - lol maybe do it today (we don't own scales in my house haha)

xx


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I lost 8 and gained 10 so I'm plus 2 right now. 6 lbs in the last 5 weeks though, so it's coming on pretty steady.


----------



## Chalrhow

I'm also scared to weigh myself... feel like ive put on about a ton :dohh:

Two days until my detailed scan :happydance:


----------



## wannabubba#4

yay! Not long now chalrhow - you must be getting really excited? 

Good luck and hope everything looks wonderful and baby is growing perfectly xx


----------



## Chalrhow

wannabubba#4 said:


> yay! Not long now chalrhow - you must be getting really excited?
> 
> Good luck and hope everything looks wonderful and baby is growing perfectly xx

Thanks... Yeah i cant wait, feels like it been yrs since my 12 wk scan !! Lol... Cant decided if i wanna know the gender or not :dohh: 1 day i want a surprise, next day im desperate to know... How are you ? when is your next scan ? x


----------



## wannabubba#4

Chalrhow said:


> wannabubba#4 said:
> 
> 
> yay! Not long now chalrhow - you must be getting really excited?
> 
> Good luck and hope everything looks wonderful and baby is growing perfectly xx
> 
> Thanks... Yeah i cant wait, feels like it been yrs since my 12 wk scan !! Lol... Cant decided if i wanna know the gender or not :dohh: 1 day i want a surprise, next day im desperate to know... How are you ? when is your next scan ? xClick to expand...

Our scan is 15th October so a week after yours - I am so excited to see lil peanut, and hope everything is okay. I have been scared to buy anything at all in case there is a problem - never felt this way before I don't think lol, must be my age makes me worry more ;) Am sure I had purchased prams and cots and all sorts in previous pregnancies prior to 20weeks and have been scared to even buy nappies this time lol.

We are still saying team yellow just now, but must admit the thought of being able to buy gender specific nappies (going cloth this time) is tempting me haha :haha::haha:

Nope WILL be strong!!! Team yellow all the way 
:yellow::yellow::yellow::yellow::yellow:

xx


----------



## ricschick

just a quickie the:witch: got me yesterday nevermind don't no what the opk was about :shrug:


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

:hugs: 

I hope this cycle is more normal for you and you're successful!

Good luck on the upcoming scans!!


----------



## allforthegirl

That was a weird cycle indeed. Hope your next one is better for you!


----------



## wannabubba#4

:hugs::hugs: Claire 

Onwards and upwards Woop! CD1 -Tis will be your month hun xxxx


----------



## Chalrhow

wannabubba#4 said:


> Our scan is 15th October so a week after yours - I am so excited to see lil peanut, and hope everything is okay. I have been scared to buy anything at all in case there is a problem - never felt this way before I don't think lol, must be my age makes me worry more ;) Am sure I had purchased prams and cots and all sorts in previous pregnancies prior to 20weeks and have been scared to even buy nappies this time lol.
> 
> We are still saying team yellow just now, but must admit the thought of being able to buy gender specific nappies (going cloth this time) is tempting me haha :haha::haha:
> 
> Nope WILL be strong!!! Team yellow all the way
> :yellow::yellow::yellow::yellow::yellow:
> 
> xx

I have bought a car seat and a bouncer... I refuse to buy anything else until either baby is here or i know the sex... I really want to buy a carrycot for my pram but wont be able to until i know what colour to order and it takes 6 weeks to order so would really need to know before baby is here... I have everything else i need from my last baby... And if im having a boy he will be sleeping in a pink moses basket lol... I will try to be strong but i see me giving in and asking on tueday !! :dohh: x


----------



## blessedmomma

chalrhow- yay for your upcoming scan <3 hope we get to see a pic :)

Claire- so sorry af got you! are you gonna start temping this cycle? might be nice. when my cycles returned while breastfeeding I was having af every 26 days or so which seemed normal to me, but when I started temping I found out I had a bad lpd. was o'ing really late and starting af between 5-7 days later. it eventually got better, but I was glad to know what was going on. :hugs:

so I am weaning my youngest from bfing right now. he is 19 mos old and it kinda makes me sad, but I know its what I need to do. he has taken to it really well thankfully! has been a week today. I was getting very sore so its nice to not be in pain


----------



## tryn4

Aww sorry Claire..the opk thing-apparently u can have a surge right b4 af..probably what happenned. 

Charl-exciting! Good luck on scan, update us! 

My next and probably last is Oct 16th. Exciting thing is my 2 good friends have decided to keep my baby shower Nov 30 (a little early but timing with holidays & weather its a better date) and its turning into a huge party . * sigh* Jamaicans smh. Totally off topic, but I realized almost everyone in here goes by their real name, so just thought I would properly introduce myself. My name is iesha. :) wish all u ladies could come to my shower to party & yes kids are very welcome!


----------



## blessedmomma

aw thanks hun, and I love your name!!! its going on my list <3


----------



## allforthegirl

That is a very beautiful name!!

My name is Sacha :hi:


----------



## wannabubba#4

:wave:Hi Iesha Hi Sacha:wave: Both lovely names! 

Blessed -hope your weaning goes well - I was so sad when I stopped bfeeding my youngest too; but with not planning nay more babies (at the time lol) it was to be my last ever time bfeeding and it made me so sad lol -this time WILL be my last time bfeeding (so will be sad again haha)

xx


----------



## ricschick

lovely names!!! thanks guys it was such a weird cycle but atleast mother nature let me have a drink on my birthday lol if she had of come the next day I wouldn't have been impressed!! I think il leave temping for this cycle as im not sure id keep to it and I wake at different times. im going to use opk tho so I no when I ov, hopefully this cycle will be a bit more normal!!

good luck for all the scans!!!


----------



## allforthegirl

I too was sad about weening my last, but I started work before he was a year so I naturally took away the breast while I was at work and with in a few months he wasn't wanting the breast anymore. It was hard that way for me cause it wasn't my choice. He was already good with a cup and wouldn't take the bottle. One thing I was glad not to have was him fight with me when it was time to ween. I had to push my third away more, and that is the heart wrenching part.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Sacha, I went back to work when Dawson was 9months and could not get him off the breast lol, he point blank refused to drink milk from anything else haha -it worked out great though because I only worked 2 shifts a week and was able to feed him before and after work which by then was all he was needing really but on the in between work days I fed him on demand as normal. Meant he was still bfed when we went on holiday, when he was only 11months and I could feed him on the flight for take off and landing, it was great. Then when he was about 15months he was in hospital for tests (turned out to be nothing, but they thought was meningitis at the beginning) and he was so poorly and irritable from getting needles stuck in him etc, that it was lovely to be able to nurse him then too. We stopped at about 16months and it was still sad.

xx


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

:) Kellie is a lot easier to type than Whitesoxfan. . .LOL! I'm not sure what I was actually thinking when I did my screen name, it's so long.


----------



## allforthegirl

I love that we are all introducing ourselves with our first names. So much more personal.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hi Kellie :wave:

And yes I love it too Sacha :hugs:

xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

I love all the first names too!!! Im Melissa, but its in my sig so you all probably saw that. I put it in my sig cuz like kellie, I cant believe I picked such a long screen name :dohh: I think I tried a ton of names that day and they were all already taken

I couldn't wait to wean mason since it was becoming so painful, but then when it started it made me very sad and even a little depressed about it! wasn't expecting that :( but I know its best for us. Im starting to feel better about it though. 

pretty sure Im getting anemic. I had anemia with my last baby and Im starting to feel the same way I did with him. headaches, dizziness, extreme fatigue and weakness all day. ugh. I took iron with my last and still had anemia when he was born. I hemorrhaged and almost had to have the shot that stopped bleeding and a transfusion. I have a friend that took something called blood builders that is iron derived from plant sources so its supposed to work better without making you sick. the pills making me sick was a constant issue before. so Im ordering some of this stuff and hopefully it will help!


----------



## allforthegirl

I am usually prescribed iron, the one that is the specific compound that our bodies digest, but very very expensive. The reason so that I have a good build up before baby is born just incase I bleed out, as I almost have to give blood for myself it is that "special" with all the anti bodies in it.


----------



## Masonsbaby

I'm Rebecca (Beccy) :)


----------



## FeistyMom

I'm Melissa too - so you can keep calling me Feisty if you like :) I'll probably keep using a combination of names and screen names out of habit!

So excited for your scan charl!

Glad you got to celebrate your bday in style rics :)

Doing better today, but work is just depressing the heck out of me. It has been rough there the last 3 years, dating back to my last pregnancy, but holy cow I seem to have hit rock bottom. Maybe this pregnancy is just what I need to light the fire to finally do the budget and figure out how to quit entirely. But, as my DH points out, I kinda really like to do things that a single income cannot provide (hello Disneyland next year for DD2's 5th bday - I just HAVE to figure out how to make it happen since we did it for DD1). And then I feel really stupid for stressing about this - totally a first world problem, and I really AM thankful that I have a steady, decent-paying job with benefits. So it HAS to be the hormones, right? I can't really be this flakey and emotional... I hope!


----------



## ricschick

it may take me time to remember all the first names lol im Claire. xx


----------



## Chalrhow

Well what a waste of time my appointment was !! I went up to the clinic and it was empty, so i started to suspect something was wrong right away, then i could hear them all outside discussing me... Then the midwife came in and said she was sorry but i wasn't getting a scan today as they had made my appointment for 08.10.2014 !!! 2014 i will have delivered the baby by then... This is at least the 5th time they have messed up my appointments, last time they made me a consultants appointment for when they where away on holiday, then another time they cancelled an appointment and made me a new 1 without telling me... Like yes im physic and should know my appointment was changed when i was sitting in the waiting room on my original appointment day... :hissy::hissy: Then i had to go sit in daycare as my BP was 154/94... No wonder :grr: So ive to go back 1st thing tomorrow morning and i should hopefully get seen before the other 21 patients they have booked for tomorrow... Means i will need to drop my wee boy off at school early but thankfully he can go to breakfast club... Feeling pretty fed up today :( x


----------



## tryn4

Aww feisty Melissa (lol) it will all work out. Do not put up with daily stress & unhappiness for money. The pay off isn't the same. 

Charl- my blood pressure would have been through the roof if that happened to me. Try to be calm, I hope everything gets sorted although they completely wasted your time. Hush :)

Morning beautiful ladies!
Iesha


----------



## Chalrhow

Morning Iesha... well its afternoon here lol... I am a lot calmer now thanks... Was really looking forward to seeing baby today, oh well less than 24 hrs and i will get to see him/her :)

Oh and i forgot to say lovely names everyone... Im Charlene :hi:


----------



## allforthegirl

Morning, I do also want to say that it will take me a bit to remember names. I am horrible with remember names :blush: (I will be the one having to go back to find that persons name :haha:)

AFM I am going through a bit of hormonal emotions the last few days. I am so sucky:sad1:, and whinny I am not happy with it. I will be totally fine one moment then the next nothing is good enough for anything. Oh and forgetting things that are most important, like lunch meat for my boys is angering me. :grr:


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Feisty M ;) I agree with Iesha. . .being miserable is never worth it for money. HUGS

Charlene, I'd be HOT. Grrr!! Glad they're getting you in so quickly though. 

I am experiencing my first "sickness" other than morning sickness and sinus junk since I got pregnant. Spent half the night in the bathroom sitting on the toilet, holding the waste basket. The time I did sleep I had horrible sick dreams, the stomach pain from the "flu" or whatever I have was making me dream I was in labor and it was way too early. Miserable! I hope it was something I ate and is about gone now, I'm spent. Drinking some flat coke now and a few bites of an english muffin as my stomach is burning. BLAH!


----------



## Chalrhow

Oh no Kellie, I hope your are feeling better soon... Hopefully a 24hr thing and you manage to get some sleep tonight !! 

I am also terrible with names... Takes me ages to remember names, especially people i went to school with, they remember me and my name, say hello to me in a shop and i feel terrible and can never remember who they where. My OH is exact opposite he can remember everyone and their granny lol, he will be like oh do you remember such and such they just got married and i wont have a clue who he is talking about :shrug:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Whitesoxfan41 said:


> Feisty M ;) I agree with Iesha. . .being miserable is never worth it for money. HUGS
> 
> Charlene, I'd be HOT. Grrr!! Glad they're getting you in so quickly though.
> 
> I am experiencing my first "sickness" other than morning sickness and sinus junk since I got pregnant. Spent half the night in the bathroom sitting on the toilet, holding the waste basket. The time I did sleep I had horrible sick dreams, the stomach pain from the "flu" or whatever I have was making me dream I was in labor and it was way too early. Miserable! I hope it was something I ate and is about gone now, I'm spent. Drinking some flat coke now and a few bites of an english muffin as my stomach is burning. BLAH!

Aww how horrible for you, hope you feel better soon :hugs:



Chalrhow said:


> Well what a waste of time my appointment was !! I went up to the clinic and it was empty, so i started to suspect something was wrong right away, then i could hear them all outside discussing me... Then the midwife came in and said she was sorry but i wasn't getting a scan today as they had made my appointment for 08.10.2014 !!! 2014 i will have delivered the baby by then... This is at least the 5th time they have messed up my appointments, last time they made me a consultants appointment for when they where away on holiday, then another time they cancelled an appointment and made me a new 1 without telling me... Like yes im physic and should know my appointment was changed when i was sitting in the waiting room on my original appointment day... :hissy::hissy: Then i had to go sit in daycare as my BP was 154/94... No wonder :grr: So ive to go back 1st thing tomorrow morning and i should hopefully get seen before the other 21 patients they have booked for tomorrow... Means i will need to drop my wee boy off at school early but thankfully he can go to breakfast club... Feeling pretty fed up today :( x

Charlene - I would have been livid too- Surely with them making the mistake and you being there, they could have just scanned you then:wacko: Surely thay do have sonographers on duty every day for emergency scans etc. Not long until tomorrow now though -hope your scan is fab and you don't have to wait for ages (by rights they should see you first ;) )


----------



## ricschick

Whitesoxfan41 said:


> Feisty M ;) I agree with Iesha. . .being miserable is never worth it for money. HUGS
> 
> Charlene, I'd be HOT. Grrr!! Glad they're getting you in so quickly though.
> 
> I am experiencing my first "sickness" other than morning sickness and sinus junk since I got pregnant. Spent half the night in the bathroom sitting on the toilet, holding the waste basket. The time I did sleep I had horrible sick dreams, the stomach pain from the "flu" or whatever I have was making me dream I was in labor and it was way too early. Miserable! I hope it was something I ate and is about gone now, I'm spent. Drinking some flat coke now and a few bites of an english muffin as my stomach is burning. BLAH!

omg poor you its no fun being ill while preg I hope your feeling better!!!:hugs:

Charlene I would have been livid too silly people!!!:hugs:


----------



## tryn4

Kellie- Hope you feel better soon

Charlene-It's ok, one more day of growth for an even clearer pic of you lil one!
Sneaking in a quick hello while on break...back to work...can we say maternity leave yet ????????????? I struggle to get out of bed in the mornings...


----------



## wannabubba#4

Iesha I am counting down the days already to maternity leave lol T minus 19 (and that is if I make it to 32 weeks without my SPD getting really bad lol)
I do only work 2 shifts per week though ;) and have a weeks annual leave next week, one weeks parental leave in November and one weeks annual leave in December already prebooked too

xxx


----------



## Chalrhow

wannabubba#4 said:


> Charlene - I would have been livid too- Surely with them making the mistake and you being there, they could have just scanned you then:wacko: Surely thay do have sonographers on duty every day for emergency scans etc. Not long until tomorrow now though -hope your scan is fab and you don't have to wait for ages (by rights they should see you first ;) )


I did ask if there was anyone else to scan me and was told no, as the consultant would have to scan me again anyway, She did say my consultant doesn't start scanning till 9.30 but I should be there 1st thing and she will make sure i get seen 1st... I was pretty angry as OH had taken time off work and we had arranged babysitters and now he might not get time off to come tomorrow :(


----------



## allforthegirl

Chalrhow said:


> Oh no Kellie, I hope your are feeling better soon... Hopefully a 24hr thing and you manage to get some sleep tonight !!
> 
> I am also terrible with names... Takes me ages to remember names, especially people i went to school with, they remember me and my name, say hello to me in a shop and i feel terrible and can never remember who they where. My OH is exact opposite he can remember everyone and their granny lol, he will be like oh do you remember such and such they just got married and i wont have a clue who he is talking about :shrug:

I just don't remember those I went to school with mostly cause I just want to forget the whole high school experience all together!! :haha:

Iesha I too have issues getting out of bed in the morning, and I only have to get up for my monsters and getting them out the door for school.

I know I have mentioned my issues with my sinuses before, since I have been having non stop problems. Now I believe that I have a sinus infection starting. I have THE worst pain in my face right now. I hoping that my body can fight it off on its own. Guess I am going to start doubling up on those veggie pills of mine. Actually come to think of it I have not remember my pre-natals in I am not sure how long. BAD BAD me. :dohh: Can't remember the things I need for my kids or myself now SHEESH!!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Sacha I am the same with my pre-natal vitamins too -keep totally forgetting them, after around about the 14 weeks and technically could stop folic acid I have not be as good at remembering -off to take todays now - oops!!!

xx


----------



## allforthegirl

I am just glad I am not the only one. I am the same with antibiotics, so I am hoping that I can just get over this on my own.


----------



## Sunny Flowers

Hi Ladies,

I am new to this forum, and have been looking for a group for medium/big families!! We are currently in the TWW (11dpo, and looking good) finding out about baby #6. Is there another group on here for the TTC ladies, or do you all chat in here?

thanks :)


----------



## allforthegirl

Some of us were on a group together on the TTC side, I am not if it is still going or not. There are a couple on here that are still TTC for different reason, a loss or just started chatting with us. So if you don't mind chatting with that have already have out BFP then you are more than welcome. ;)


----------



## ricschick

Sunny Flowers said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I am new to this forum, and have been looking for a group for medium/big families!! We are currently in the TWW (11dpo, and looking good) finding out about baby #6. Is there another group on here for the TTC ladies, or do you all chat in here?
> 
> thanks :)

hi and welcome im the only other one who is ttc lol but you are more than welcome too!! we're ttc no 5 xx what do you have already? xx


----------



## Sunny Flowers

I am more than happy to be around other bellies. The more the merrier :)

We have 'bookend girls' 11 & 1 and 3 boys in the middle 9,7,5.

Really, we've been NTNP this time around. I started getting AF again in Jan, but still haven't had two cycles the same to put much effort into TTC. This is the 3rd month I've tested on, and the second time I've been hopeful. Last month I was 3 days late, and even then spotted for 2 days so it was quite draining. This month, my cp is very high and tilted to the back (I am always low and hard for about a week before AF so this is very new) which is why I'm hopeful. I'm still getting BFNs at 11 dpo, but last time around I didn't get a BFP until AF was an entire week late, so I just don't know.

ricschick, how is your TTC journey coming?


----------



## blessedmomma

I will definitely have a hard time with the names. my DH is great with names and faces. I have no idea how he does it :shrug:

sorry to hear Charlene! its pretty ridiculous they keep messing things up. I think I could stay patient with the mistakes. but it would really suck that your DH had time off and probably wont get to go now :( my DH has Fridays off so we try to make scan appts for then and I could see being upset if he missed it due to being rescheduled for another day.

sacha and kellie- im sorry you aren't feeling well! hopefully you will get better very soon :hugs:

wanna- I hope your last work days fly by hun!!! 

Sunny Flowers- welcome hun!!! hope #6 is already in the making :)

I am worse than you ladies... I haven't taken my prenatals in a while on purpose. they make me sick sick sick! im gonna look for something more gentle on my stomach. I took my kids gummy vitamins a few times which aren't as good I know.


----------



## tryn4

Donna I am trying to make it to the end of Jan. Thats 16 more weeks. Argggggghhhhhh! It's actually 17 weeks but we usually close for a week (unpaid except bank holidays) during christmas. I work 10 hours, leave my house at 745 am come home after 8 pm..mon-fri. Hubby works same except he works 6 days a week oh joy! By afternoons I am already feeling a little stir crazy and check out mentally lol. It's going to be such a cut back though to get the mat pay (55% of wages) so I am really trying my best to stick it out....oh this weeks outrageous bump pic courtesy of my work loo is... (yes those are multicolored zebra striped leggings) ( the latest in office wear)
 



Attached Files:







21week.jpg
File size: 3.8 KB
Views: 14


----------



## tryn4

OOOOOH darn the prenatal vits....hubby keeps reminding me...and I keep forgetting. 

Btw Sunny Welcome! Good luck!


----------



## Sunny Flowers

Tryn - Thanks. I love the outfit!! :)

Blessed - Thanks. I am in the same boat with vitamins. I simply can't take ANY for the first 1/2 of my pregnancies. Usually well past 20w before I can stomach even putting it in my mouth let alone swallowing it. ugh!!


----------



## Chalrhow

Lovely bump picture Iesha :) 

Sunny Flowers... Welcome :hi:

Less than 2 hours till my scan :happydance: ... Couldn't sleep last night, don't know why, keep tossing and turning and checking the clock and it was only 2 mins since the last time i had checked... Ended up getting frustrated trying to sleep so got up and played candy crush :dohh: Now im shattered and want to sleep :coffee:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Welcome Sunnyflowers -nice to see another large family in here -we also have another lady ttc (well wtt technically just now) but I am sure you will come across her soon too -and hopefully you ttc /wtt mummies will all be in first tri together soon

Charlene -GOOD LUCK for today!!! Remember to come back with pics xx Hope your hubby gets to go too xx

Iesha - Your bump is gorgeous and I love your leggings! wow 17weeks of full time work is harsh, I remember those days of working fulltime and it is very rough especially pregnant- At least the time will probably fly by for you, it tends to go quick at work. How much maternity leave do you all get /are planning on taking? 

We can take a year, but 13weeks is unpaid and 13 weeks is SMP only so I am planning on taking 32weeks maternity, with 8 weeks hols/parental leave on top (4 at either end) so should have 9months off.

Totally off topic -my gorgeous daughter is coming home tonight (well just after midnight) from her month long holiday in Spain -cannot wait to see her :D Going to go and pick them up from the airport xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Melissa - I am awful with names too lol, I like that yours is in your sig (mine too) haha.
As for the multivitamins -it is normally the iron content that make people sick, if your haemoglobin (iron ) levels are fine then maybe try some without. The most important ones here in UK just now are VIT D and calcium but that is because we don't get that much in the way of sun (especially it seems, where I am in W Scotland lol) and there has been higher than normal instances of rickets in children. However you probably do not have that problem where you are xxx


----------



## ricschick

Sunny Flowers said:


> I am more than happy to be around other bellies. The more the merrier :)
> 
> We have 'bookend girls' 11 & 1 and 3 boys in the middle 9,7,5.
> 
> Really, we've been NTNP this time around. I started getting AF again in Jan, but still haven't had two cycles the same to put much effort into TTC. This is the 3rd month I've tested on, and the second time I've been hopeful. Last month I was 3 days late, and even then spotted for 2 days so it was quite draining. This month, my cp is very high and tilted to the back (I am always low and hard for about a week before AF so this is very new) which is why I'm hopeful. I'm still getting BFNs at 11 dpo, but last time around I didn't get a BFP until AF was an entire week late, so I just don't know.
> 
> ricschick, how is your TTC journey coming?

sounds a little similar to me my cycles are all over the place at the moment don't no how long this cycle will be! last one was 42dats long, and spotted twice in that time so im hoping this one is shorter, it also takes me a little longer to get a bfp too:shrug: sounding good for you tho this cycle!!! xx


----------



## ricschick

you look lovely Iesha!!! wow you do work long days how do you do it!!:hugs: hope it goes quickly for you!

Charlene good luck today cant wait to see pics!! I love the scans and things its all so exciting!! hope hubby can come too!! xxx

has anyone taken evening primrose oil while ttc? I didn't notice any EWCM last cycle alltho I did notice some watery cm so thought id give it a go.xx


----------



## Chalrhow

Not the best picture... Scan was rushed, he had 22 anomaly scans to do today and said i would be getting plenty of other scans anyway... I felt he didn't even take time to have a proper look :(
 



Attached Files:







20wks.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## ricschick

ahh so sorry they have been so rubbish!!!!! did you find out the sex? xx


----------



## Chalrhow

ricschick said:


> ahh so sorry they have been so rubbish!!!!! did you find out the sex? xx

No still team :yellow: kind of regretting not asking now :dohh:


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Beautiful bump A!

Sounds super frustrating Chalrhow! Thanks for sharing your scan pic though!

Sorry for the x post. . here,

Wearing compression socks for the first time today (Hubby is a runner) and they feel WONDERFUL! I have some pretty crazy varicose veins from age, weight gain and 4th pg plus my ankle has really been hurting a lot and I have swelling. Has anyone had ankle pain without being on their feet a lot? I stay home, so I'm not super active all day long. Not sure if it's a pregnancy related thing or an arthritis thing. 

My tummy is SO MUCH Better today! So thankful it wasn't a prolonged bug. I am having a pretty annoying stretching/ pulling pain around the left bottom of my bump. 

Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## Chalrhow

Just made a countdown ticker for Halloween lol and had to see how it looked... My baby girls costume arrived and she looks too cute... That cheered me up since i was a bit fed up and hormonal from yesterday and todays hospital appointments... Cant wait till Halloween now :) lol x

Glad your feeling better today Kellie !


----------



## wannabubba#4

Charlene congrats on team yellow lol - Are you getting more scans? If you are then make sure they don't rush you next time lol -what a cop out - saying he has 22 scans to do and is busy -you were busy yesterday and so was hubby and you wasted half a day going for a scan that they had wrongly booked Blooming cheek! It is his job to do the scans afterall! LOVE the new ticker, although made me realise I haven't bought anything in yet 

Kellie so glad you are better, and I keep thinking of getting compression socks, I am on my feet a lot at work and ache afterwards -but keep forgetting lol

xxx


----------



## allforthegirl

Charlene I am sorry that you got gipped out of a good profile. But if the tech was right about getting more scans then maybe you will be rewarded with a really good one! <3

Donna that makes sense that different parts of the world would need different things due to climate. As here in Canada if you are in the NWT (up where our Santa lives) it is dark for a majority of the time during winer. So Vit-D is very important. Though even where I am now I can still get weird once Feb comes if I am not taking enough Vit-D. I don't think i could live where you do. I would be a grumpy fuss!!


----------



## ricschick

:happydance: for team yellow!! we might be team yellow this time depending on dh patience lol xx


----------



## FeistyMom

Morning ladies!

Iesha - love the bump, love the leggings!

Am I crazy to think I can work up to the day of labor? I'm seriously considering not coming back after my leave runs out, so earning as much as possible seems like a good idea. Hubby insists that we cannot manage on parttime wages, since we'll still have 3 that would need daycare/preschool while I work. I am really just thoroughly done with this job though. If I didn't have a strong sense of loyalty to the big boss (I started when it was a much smaller company), and hadn't formed some strong friendships here, I would totally be gone. But then again, I LOVE the school my girls are in right now (its the same school my dad went to, and I like that connection plus their early learning programs are fabulous), and I want to take the kids on trips, travelling around... Stupid money


----------



## allforthegirl

I here you. We can't afforde to work cause of daycare costs would be way too much. But at the same time we need extra cash. So I work from home selling home spa stuff. But I understand why you want do it.


----------



## wannabubba#4

I worked out that if I went back to work fulltime, any extra income made compared to part time wages would be spent on childcare costs. I only do 2 shifts a week and fortunately have been able to do shifts that save us using childcare at all. Hubby is there at nights and weekends so I work these mainly.

I need that part time income though, to pay bills mainly and I do extra shifts normally or we would have no holidays -may be no holiday next year as I am not doing any extras just now and wont be until after maternity leave :'( Oh well Will have a new baby to keep me busy lol

xx


----------



## Sunny Flowers

allforthegirl said:


> Donna that makes sense that different parts of the world would need different things due to climate. As here in Canada if you are in the NWT (up where our Santa lives) it is dark for a majority of the time during winer. So Vit-D is very important. Though even where I am now I can still get weird once Feb comes if I am not taking enough Vit-D. I don't think i could live where you do. I would be a grumpy fuss!!

For all the Northerners: because we are neighbours with Santa where we live, we did a bunch of research on Vit D levels and found an interesting study. Even as far north as Edmonton (which is 8 hours south for us!! :cold:) there is 0 -Zero - Vit D from the sun between October and April. You could be out in your birthday suit 24/7 and not absorb 1 bit. So IMHO anyone north of or close to the 49th, you're not getting much through the winter. 

Good news is, we are planning a really long vacation this winter and spending most of the snowy months waaaay down south!! :shipw:


----------



## Mapleroo

Sunny Flowers said:


> allforthegirl said:
> 
> 
> Donna that makes sense that different parts of the world would need different things due to climate. As here in Canada if you are in the NWT (up where our Santa lives) it is dark for a majority of the time during winer. So Vit-D is very important. Though even where I am now I can still get weird once Feb comes if I am not taking enough Vit-D. I don't think i could live where you do. I would be a grumpy fuss!!
> 
> For all the Northerners: because we are neighbours with Santa where we live, we did a bunch of research on Vit D levels and found an interesting study. Even as far north as Edmonton (which is 8 hours south for us!! :cold:) there is 0 -Zero - Vit D from the sun between October and April. You could be out in your birthday suit 24/7 and not absorb 1 bit. So IMHO anyone north of or close to the 49th, you're not getting much through the winter.
> 
> Good news is, we are planning a really long vacation this winter and spending most of the snowy months waaaay down south!! :shipw:Click to expand...

I live 90 minutes south of Edmonton and can't stand the winters here! You are a real trooper! I am originally from Australia and instead of getting more used to the cold (have been here 10 years), I get less used to it. For the last few years I have worked, so this winter I am planning on hibernating. Although you are right in that the short days/lack of sun certainly gets to you after a while. We are also planning on getting away to somewhere warmer this winter. I would like to go around February because that is when I start to lose my mind:wacko:


----------



## tryn4

wannabubba#4 said:


> Welcome Sunnyflowers -nice to see another large family in here -we also have another lady ttc (well wtt technically just now) but I am sure you will come across her soon too -and hopefully you ttc /wtt mummies will all be in first tri together soon
> 
> Charlene -GOOD LUCK for today!!! Remember to come back with pics xx Hope your hubby gets to go too xx
> 
> Iesha - Your bump is gorgeous and I love your leggings! wow 17weeks of full time work is harsh, I remember those days of working fulltime and it is very rough especially pregnant- At least the time will probably fly by for you, it tends to go quick at work. How much maternity leave do you all get /are planning on taking?
> 
> We can take a year, but 13weeks is unpaid and 13 weeks is SMP only so I am planning on taking 32weeks maternity, with 8 weeks hols/parental leave on top (4 at either end) so should have 9months off.
> 
> Totally off topic -my gorgeous daughter is coming home tonight (well just after midnight) from her month long holiday in Spain -cannot wait to see her :D Going to go and pick them up from the airport xxx

Donna-Thank you! we get basically a total of 52 weeks (1 Yr) and it can be split maternity (pre delivery) or parental leave (after birth) depending on how you want to arrange it. Maternity leave can be taken 17 weeks before due date, but it basically pays out 55% of my wages, which will be POO beccause its gonna cut a big chunk from us. HOWEVER I was thinking of moonlighting as a obese stripper IF the going gets rough...JUST KIDDING!!! I mean realistically the pole would not hold up under pressure...liabilities n all that :rofl: :happydance: Bt seriously I was thinking of maybe going back to work sep/oct 2014 so 6-7 months or so. All depends on how well we can manage.

On the topic of vit D, I have often had to take it to save me from a serious bout of seasonal affective disorder and obviously I am wimp as I am in Toronto which I know is certainly warmer than the west or north, but I've lived here 20 yrs and still never get used to that chill/freeze. 

Charl- all my scan are pretty unclear, kudos for resisting the temptation of asking about the sex, I am not strong lol..

AFM- I am exhausted, of course in timing with a pregnancy app bulletin on how common it is for pregnant women to lose sleep sure enough I am having sharp pain/getting up to pee insomnia. I literally was up from 1 Am to 6am and then as I drifted off my stupid alarm on my mobile rang out at 6:35 am send my prenatal vitamins , the cell, a few other bits n bobs and perhaps a bottle of water smashing to the ground as i basically did an arm sweep to shut the thing up. I feel like a zombie here at work. I really hope I can get rest tonight. It's becoming a serious problem!!!!!! BTW Maury comes on at 3:05 am and unfortunatly the sounds of "your a liar your a liar your a liar, that was a lie, see you next time america" is not as soothing to go to sleep to as you would have thought :sad2:


----------



## Chalrhow

tryn4 said:


> HOWEVER I was thinking of moonlighting as a obese stripper IF the going gets rough...JUST KIDDING!!! I mean realistically the pole would not hold up under pressure...liabilities n all that :rofl: :happydance:

That made me :haha::rofl::rofl::haha: Lol 

I am with you on the losing sleep... i was awake half of last night... Just about to head to bed now though :sleep::sleep: for hopefully a full nights sleep... It was harder than i thought to resist asking the sex... I was trying to see if i could make out anything myself... pretty sure i couldn't see anything between the legs but until a Dr tells me boy or girl im sticking with :yellow: x


----------



## allforthegirl

Sunny are up by High Level AB? We used to live in Aklavik NT for about 18 months, then transferred to Fort Simpson NT for 2 years, so I am very familiar to driving on the the mackensie hwy. That is really interesting info though. Cause I honestly think even here in Regina we don't get much Vit-D in between those months. But I do understand the benefits to it that is for sure!!

maple yeah Feb I want to not move off the couch until it is warmer that is for sure!!

Iesha I have had nights like that too. Actually this morning I woke up early and took me a while to go back. It makes for a long day!!


----------



## blessedmomma

wannabubba#4 said:


> Melissa - I am awful with names too lol, I like that yours is in your sig (mine too) haha.
> As for the multivitamins -it is normally the iron content that make people sick, if your haemoglobin (iron ) levels are fine then maybe try some without. The most important ones here in UK just now are VIT D and calcium but that is because we don't get that much in the way of sun (especially it seems, where I am in W Scotland lol) and there has been higher than normal instances of rickets in children. However you probably do not have that problem where you are xxx

donna- you are probably right about the iron! it made me sick with mason. although I was anemic and needed it. I think its just hard on my stomach for some reason even needing it. I am having the same symptoms I did with him when I was anemic so im getting a brand of iron that is plant derived. I hear its absorbed better and not harsh on your stomach. even dealing with the nausea from my iron pills with him, I was still anemic when I had him and hemorrhaged during his birth :( hopefully these new pills will do the trick! I haven't heard anything about vit d and calcium being low around here, or a rise in rickets, so its probably not an issue. we get plenty of sun even in winter. and I take calc, mag, vit d for my vasospasms when im nursing so I probably have even more lol.



ricschick said:


> has anyone taken evening primrose oil while ttc? I didn't notice any EWCM last cycle alltho I did notice some watery cm so thought id give it a go.xx

me! me! me! it helped somewhat, but I think it was different for me since I was bfing. I never had ewcm problems before (when I wasn't bfing). the month we actually got pregnant I had run out and don't think I actually used it silly enough.



Chalrhow said:


> Not the best picture... Scan was rushed, he had 22 anomaly scans to do today and said i would be getting plenty of other scans anyway... I felt he didn't even take time to have a proper look :(

sorry he rushed you Charlene! some medical personnel need to really learn better people skills. to him you're just another scan, but this is your baby for crying out loud!!!! lovely munch though :cloud9:


Whitesoxfan41 said:


> Beautiful bump A!
> 
> Sounds super frustrating Chalrhow! Thanks for sharing your scan pic though!
> 
> Sorry for the x post. . here,
> 
> Wearing compression socks for the first time today (Hubby is a runner) and they feel WONDERFUL! I have some pretty crazy varicose veins from age, weight gain and 4th pg plus my ankle has really been hurting a lot and I have swelling. Has anyone had ankle pain without being on their feet a lot? I stay home, so I'm not super active all day long. Not sure if it's a pregnancy related thing or an arthritis thing.
> 
> My tummy is SO MUCH Better today! So thankful it wasn't a prolonged bug. I am having a pretty annoying stretching/ pulling pain around the left bottom of my bump.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day!

haven't worn the socks, but I hear they can help a lot. maybe I should give it a try?? my feet only tend to hurt and swell when im up around on them a lot. glad you are feeling better!



FeistyMom said:


> Am I crazy to think I can work up to the day of labor? I'm seriously considering not coming back after my leave runs out, so earning as much as possible seems like a good idea. Hubby insists that we cannot manage on parttime wages, since we'll still have 3 that would need daycare/preschool while I work. I am really just thoroughly done with this job though. If I didn't have a strong sense of loyalty to the big boss (I started when it was a much smaller company), and hadn't formed some strong friendships here, I would totally be gone. But then again, I LOVE the school my girls are in right now (its the same school my dad went to, and I like that connection plus their early learning programs are fabulous), and I want to take the kids on trips, travelling around... Stupid money

when we reached our 3rd we realized even working full time my whole check plus some went to childcare. haven't worked since lol. we still manage a vacation once a year. but I think we spend less on eating out, gas for me to go back and forth to work, etc and that allows us to afford it. i think you are crazy for working up til labor, but if you can manage it why not??:thumbup: 



tryn4 said:


> HOWEVER I was thinking of moonlighting as a obese stripper IF the going gets rough...JUST KIDDING!!! I mean realistically the pole would not hold up under pressure...liabilities n all that :rofl: :happydance:
> BTW Maury comes on at 3:05 am and unfortunatly the sounds of "your a liar your a liar your a liar, that was a lie, see you next time america"

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: I would have to pay someone to want to see me strip :blush:

I used to seriously watch maury every day!!! i wanted to get DH a shirt that said " you are the father" :haha:

love your bump!!! and the leggings are awesome <3


----------



## Sunny Flowers

Tryn - you make me laugh SOOO hard! I love reading your updates!

a4tg - Yes, we are in High Level. Here for DH work for the past year. It is soooo beautiful up here, and I really think if people knew how awesome it is, more people would live here. I totally prefer the summers to down south. No Tornadoes, no hailstorms all summer long. It's just hot, long, and beautiful!! Took our family vacation to Yellowknife this summer. It is SOOOO amazing up there!! We're currently waiting for a confirmation on a job in Innuvik, NT :xmas7: which we would begin when the sun starts showing up again in the spring. Only downside is you don't get to enjoy the Northern Lights when the sun never sets. :) -- thanks for sharing our connection :)


----------



## Sunny Flowers

Out of curiosity, Does anyone on here homeschool?


----------



## tryn4

God bless the woman that homeschools. I would be locked up for murder by chalk. I couldn't handle it! :)


----------



## allforthegirl

Sunny I agree it is beautiful up there!! I would go back, but the schooling isn't the same and with one child with needs I am not sure if it would ever be a good move for us. Plus I lived up there with my first husband so I think that also would make it weird LOL. I definitely will be going back up there to visit. Would actually LOVE to live in Whitehorse!! 

You guys will love it in Inuvik. When we were in Aklavik we drove on the ice road to Inuvik to shop LOL. I also had a few trips to the hospital up there while pg with my first. Though we chose to come to my home town to deliver him. My husband at the time was RCMP, so we had the luxury to move around. I miss my RCMP family up there. Such good times

As for home schooling I would locked up right beside Iesha, but instead of chalk it would be from be-heading by rulers. I love my kids to death but I just don't have the patience for that. I would be caught running down the street bald because all my hair would be in my hands and drooling cause I can't stand it. Uh yah NO not me!!


----------



## blessedmomma

Sunny Flowers said:


> Out of curiosity, Does anyone on here homeschool?

yes!!! I love to homeschool!!! I have 6, #7 is on the way and will be homeschooling all of them. hopefully we will be blessed with more, but only God knows that for sure. right now I have 4 grades going. pre-k, 1st, 8th, and 9th. my two little ones ages 1 and 2, and sometimes the pre-k and 1st grader, do something we call 'blanket time' where I have them sit on a blanket in the living room and I read them books and we sing songs together. it teaches them self control since they have to stay on their blanket while we read and sing. it also prepares them for school and gives them a love for reading. <3


----------



## allforthegirl

So we have talking about our legs and curious do any of your look like this or is this just bad?


----------



## blessedmomma

wow hun, is it only like that when you are pregnant?? have you shown your dr??

I have one spot on one on my inner thighs where I have spider veins. I got them when I got pre-eclampsia with my first baby and swelled all up the last week before I had her. it doesn't go away, but its really hard to see. it doesn't look anything like that.


----------



## Sunny Flowers

Almost all of my "visible veins" disappeared once I learned it was a vitamin C deficiency. Also, my mom cleared up her Vericose veins surgery free by upping her vitamin C. Since then, I use a few on my legs as my 'indicators' and up the C when they appear & they're gone again in a couple of days. (The back of my legs used to look that bad, but not all over.) Hope this helps :)

Blessedmama: That is so exciting! We have a Gr 6,4,2,K & 1 year old. I am enjoying not having to entertain a preschooler this year (yet). Our LO is just happy to sit in the middle of whatever's going on and play with puzzles/math blocks/etc.


----------



## blessedmomma

sunny- how much vit c did you do to clear it up??

that's exactly what my 1 and 2 yr old do while im doing school with the "big" kids. they sit with them and do their coloring books or simply write on a regular notebook. I think it makes them feel big to be there with them. which is probably good practice for when they actually start school! my preschooler is actually young for preschool. he is 3, will be 4 in December. but he was ready for school and he does really well. he is very focused on his work and I think its partly his personality and partly that he enjoyed watching my 1st grader doing k last year.


----------



## Sunny Flowers

Blessed - I took 1,000mg vit C+ 1,000mg bioflavanoids (combined pills) daily plus whatever 'token' amount is in my multivitamins. I am pretty sure my mom took more (like upwards of 5,000mg), but her veins were also much worse than mine. Now for maintenance, I will add 500mg/day as they reappear (or if I'm fighting something, etc.)


----------



## ricschick

wow Melissa & sunny you two must have the patience of a saint lol I couldn't do it I too would be up for murder:haha: nope I love to send them all off to school and let someone else do it plus they often teach me things dought id be any good at it:haha::dohh: iam blonde:rofl::help:

I have some spider veins but just a little on my ankles and a little on my inner thighs good tip about the vit C:thumbup:


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I've got the veins something fierce. LOL! I gained quite a bit of weight over the last 3 years which made it worse. 

Iesha, I hear there is a demand/fetish for naked pregnant women. :D HAHA!


----------



## FeistyMom

Iesha - Too funny!

Home Schooling - I'm in the 'probably end up murdering the kids' category. I absolutely LOVE helping with my 1st grader's homework, and I'm completely excited to continue learning with her as she progresses through elementary school, but I can't imagine actually teaching the full curriculum. Currently I'm struggling to even put piano lesson plans together, and have plans to add some other non-school but imo vitally important things like cooking, sewing, handwriting (cursive is not dead!), gardening, and stuff like that, that my mom had started me off on, but then couldn't continue. I've always felt a bit ripped off in that department, so I'm excited to learn as I try to teach these skills to my LOs. But typical math, science, history.... man, I already get a tad bit cranky when she doesn't focus for the 30 minutes we set aside for 'homework' (most of that her reading to me)! God bless the teachers (home school and otherwise) for your patience!!

Sasha - those veins don't look good; I had a small patch on the back and side of my knee that first appeared with DD1, and then seem to reappear worse with each pregnancy. Didn't know about the vitamin-c trick, but that might explain why I've been craving various vit-c foods (last pregnancy it was grapefruit juice, but the heartburn was SO horrible!! This time it is bell peppers - I just cant seem to get enough of them!).


----------



## blessedmomma

feisty Melissa- I have actually learned a lot of patience while teaching them that I certainly wasn't born with lol. I agree, I think those skills are very important for kids to learn! my parents didn't really make us help out with cleaning or learn practical life skills growing up so I feel like I missed out. who cares if you can do algebra if you don't keep your home clean or cook. well, I think its important anyways. I had to learn how to cook and clean after I was married. I didn't know anything about budgeting bills or using a checkbook so I made a lot of mistakes. we are def making sure our kids know those things and are responsible for important life skills long before they are out in the real world


----------



## tryn4

Sach-girl get them veins checked. :hugs: I think i have like one tiny spider vein on one of my thighs but they dont buldge. 

Kellie-Listen, I swear I would make money...I just have to find the right pole....can I slide down from a pillar? the concrete kind? That might take the pressure. They make thongs in my size, I am all set!


----------



## allforthegirl

Iesha :rofl: you rock girl!


----------



## Mapleroo

I considered homeschooling for about 5 minutes! I actually love the idea of it and my husband was home schooled till grade 5. His mum had 9 kids and home schooled the oldest 6 until she decided to go back to nursing. She has regretted it ever since and blames her failure to complete it on how bad they all turned out. (my mil is a real treat!). Despite that my DH really liked the home schooling experience. I am quite frankly though just not smart enough to be their teacher (I haven't been able to help my Dd with her math homework since grade 5). Another consideration for me was our son. He is mentally handicapped and I did look at keeping him at home at one stage because of lack of special needs services in our rural school, but if I home schooled him, he would get even less services... Well not any actually. So everyday I send my kids off and leave the schooling to the experts.


----------



## Masonsbaby

I'm lucky in the veins dept as i dont have any but the stretchmarks on my tummy sure got me!


----------



## allforthegirl

Well I know there isn't much they can do for my veins during pg. I had them about as half as bad with my last, and I talked to the Dr and he said that I should just hope they go away after baby is born. I have just tripled the amount that are sticking up, or bulging from my leg. 

I am trying the fit-C thing, good thing I like the stuff LOL. I have already have had two tablets. I am spacing them out through out the day for maximum absorption. Still want to eat like three apples a day LOL

I was lucky with my previous not to get any stretch marks on my tummy.... but my ass and boobs weren't so lucky LOL. I am hoping to stay that way but I am not holding my breath.


----------



## blessedmomma

donna- I took your advice and picked up some vitamins that don't have iron in them and didn't feel sick at all!!! :happydance: thanks so much for the advice! 

im waiting on my gentle iron pills to arrive in the mail and in the mean time I feel so weak and dizzy. we did our grocery shopping today and it was rough! cant wait to get the pills and have them kick in. I really need the energy


----------



## ricschick

blessedmomma said:


> donna- I took your advice and picked up some vitamins that don't have iron in them and didn't feel sick at all!!! :happydance: thanks so much for the advice!
> 
> im waiting on my gentle iron pills to arrive in the mail and in the mean time I feel so weak and dizzy. we did our grocery shopping today and it was rough! cant wait to get the pills and have them kick in. I really need the energy

eat lots of green vege!!!:thumbup:


----------



## ricschick

allforthegirl said:


> Well I know there isn't much they can do for my veins during pg. I had them about as half as bad with my last, and I talked to the Dr and he said that I should just hope they go away after baby is born. I have just tripled the amount that are sticking up, or bulging from my leg.
> 
> I am trying the fit-C thing, good thing I like the stuff LOL. I have already have had two tablets. I am spacing them out through out the day for maximum absorption. Still want to eat like three apples a day LOL
> 
> I was lucky with my previous not to get any stretch marks on my tummy.... but my ass and boobs weren't so lucky LOL. I am hoping to stay that way but I am not holding my breath.

chillis have very high vit c!! xxx 3 x more than an orange!!


stretch marks got me on my belly and legs and boobs but no extra ones since my 1st baby im fair haired so ive heard you get them worse as your skin isn't as stretchy lol


----------



## tryn4

Oh my belly full of stretch marks (war wounds/tiger stripes) but I'm so used to them & I'm so fair skinned they are not red, more flesh coloured. Side boob a few but not too bad, no where else though. I'm guessing my fat fills in the cracks? :rofl: my skin is sooooo itchy though right now, I don't think I'm getting any new stretch marks but I invite one to try & find space on this masterpiece!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I can't IMAGINE home schooling but I am so fed up with our education system here. I want an amazingly awesome home school mom to live next door so I can send this one over! PERFECT!

I have stretch marks all over. Belly, boobs, hips. . .I started this pg about 60lbs more than my others though. None of those on my stomach have turned red yet, but I'm sure they will as I get bigger. :) They really don't bother me, it's not as if I'll ever be a bikini model. Although I'm sure Iesha and I could make the big bucks on the pole.


----------



## allforthegirl

i too have been starting to notice my skin being more itchy, I am trying not to scratch, just light rub my belly. As since I don't have them yet there I would like to try and keep it that way....... if I can. I too am hoping I am all stretchy still from previous babies.


----------



## ricschick

well my body is doing strange things again!! wiped today and I had a load of clear stretchy cm I could stretch it to about an inch?? (sorry tmi) isn't it too early tho for ewcm?? or could I be about to ov because my cycles are messed up?


----------



## allforthegirl

I got EWCM about four days before I O'd. Who knows maybe you will be Oing soon!!


----------



## Sunny Flowers

I would be sooo excited for you :)

So last night I was reading someone's post and they commented on the +ve result showed up within the 2-3 minutes so they were excited. Well, I thought 'I don't wait 2-3 minutes. I wait for the test line, stare at it for a bit, and throw it out. I think if I stared at it for 3 minutes I'd just get depressed.' Last night we were watching a movie. I took the test, same as always, 1 line, but this time decided to throw it back in my bathroom bag instead of throwing it out. An hour later I went pee again, checked the test and..... there were two lines!!! :bfp: Checked again this morning and yeppers - two pretty little lines :happydance:


----------



## Sunny Flowers

allforthegirl said:


> i too have been starting to notice my skin being more itchy, I am trying not to scratch, just light rub my belly. As since I don't have them yet there I would like to try and keep it that way....... if I can. I too am hoping I am all stretchy still from previous babies.

Has anyone else had success with Coconut oil for itchy skin during pg? It worked really well for me on my last pg (especially in the summer) and I use it in my hair, for chapped lips, etc as well. I was just wondering if anyone else has tried it too?


----------



## ricschick

Sunny Flowers said:


> I would be sooo excited for you :)
> 
> So last night I was reading someone's post and they commented on the +ve result showed up within the 2-3 minutes so they were excited. Well, I thought 'I don't wait 2-3 minutes. I wait for the test line, stare at it for a bit, and throw it out. I think if I stared at it for 3 minutes I'd just get depressed.' Last night we were watching a movie. I took the test, same as always, 1 line, but this time decided to throw it back in my bathroom bag instead of throwing it out. An hour later I went pee again, checked the test and..... there were two lines!!! :bfp: Checked again this morning and yeppers - two pretty little lines :happydance:

ahh congrats hun!!!!!! xxxx


----------



## ricschick

Nearly positive?? opk

iam cramping too


----------



## allforthegirl

Sunny Flowers said:


> I would be sooo excited for you :)
> 
> So last night I was reading someone's post and they commented on the +ve result showed up within the 2-3 minutes so they were excited. Well, I thought 'I don't wait 2-3 minutes. I wait for the test line, stare at it for a bit, and throw it out. I think if I stared at it for 3 minutes I'd just get depressed.' Last night we were watching a movie. I took the test, same as always, 1 line, but this time decided to throw it back in my bathroom bag instead of throwing it out. An hour later I went pee again, checked the test and..... there were two lines!!! :bfp: Checked again this morning and yeppers - two pretty little lines :happydance:

Congrats!! :yipee:




Sunny Flowers said:


> Has anyone else had success with Coconut oil for itchy skin during pg? It worked really well for me on my last pg (especially in the summer) and I use it in my hair, for chapped lips, etc as well. I was just wondering if anyone else has tried it too?

I have heard of it, but never tried it myself. I usually use body butter from the Body Shop. It works for me....




ricschick said:


> View attachment 683891
> Nearly positive?? opk
> 
> iam cramping too

If yours is usually stark white any other time, then I would yes mamm looks like you could be heading to your surge!! GL!!


----------



## Mapleroo

Congratulations Sunny! 

Good luck Rics!!


----------



## ricschick

I took a hpt today too as they were new this is what I got? also if what I had was ib and not a period as it was light and short I would be 10dpo what do you think???
in time frame 

after about 15-20mins 

green is opk.


----------



## Mapleroo

I found that those tests took FOREVER to show a line. On the second photo there is definitely a second line on your hpt. Fx!!


----------



## allforthegirl

I have never used those tests so I am not sure, but I agree, I see a line on the second pic. But I would worry about a evap line after that long. Guess the only thing to do is wait and test again tomorrow or the next day. GL


----------



## Sunny Flowers

I am super optimistic for you :)
FX!!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Congrats Sunny! GL Claire!!! I see a line, but am completely unfamiliar with those types of tests. :)


----------



## FeistyMom

claire - sending sticky bean dust your way - sounds like either the previous was IB, or you are getting ready to ovulate. Either way, exciting times :)

Sunny - YAY!

Sasha - my stretch marks are the same; I have a TON on my butt/hips but really none on the tummy. I have several on my boobs too. Pretty much all of them from the first pregnancy. My SIL got them across her tummy, and she's still feeling really self-conscious about them (baby was born in April). I tried to convince her they are beautiful reminders/badges of pregnancy, but she just got really mad that I didn't have any on my tummy. Although she did seem to cheer up when I showed her my hip, and how faint they get over time.

AFM, spending the day at home with my girls (LO at his normal daycare), as it was a teacher improvement day, and I have been fed up with work lately. I'm technically doing a half day work from home, catching up on documentation. Reading message boards is documentation, right???


----------



## tryn4

I used both those kinds of opks & hpts...of course I confirmed it on a clear blue & another expensive one but those ic work just fine. My bfp was 2 good lines on one. Test again tmrw with fmu Claire!

Congrats Sunny!

Kellie-we would make a fortune! All pound cake n gravy baby!


----------



## allforthegirl

I love your ladies great sense of humour. <3 It brightens my day when I come on and I read such wonderful posts that lighten my day. Thank you lovely ladies.


----------



## blessedmomma

congrats sunny!!!! <3

Claire- I hope its your :bfp:!!!!! cant wait to find out

afm- we did a lot of running around yesterday and I was feeling a little crampy and had a lot of pressure. today my back was achey and I lost a lot of plug. I have never lost any plug before 35 weeks at the earliest in any of my pregnancies. I called my ob and I am to call the after hours ob if I lose anymore plug, start having a lot of cramps/contractions, or any bleeding. I guess im just gonna take it easy this weekend and see how it goes.


----------



## Sunny Flowers

Blessed - I would say that sounds like a perfect excuse for a VERY relaxing weekend. May you have a peaceful night and have no reason to have to call the OB all weekend. :sleep: You are in my heart :)


----------



## FeistyMom

Melissa - I hope you get lots of rest tonight and that things end up being ok!

I love the humor too. It helps a lot, especially when I'm so darn emotional! We were all watching a movie (Friday is family movie night), and my LO was snuggled up close. He lost interest, and started playing with his favorite toy (wooden animal blocks). Out of the blue he hit me with one right between the eyes. It hurt like crazy, I sprang up and said owie, put him down on DH and took the block away. DH immediately asked why not put him in an actual timeout spot (LO just recently gained the ability to climb out of the playpen), and I have no idea why but him questioning me made me cry. Like full on sobbing - I yelled at him that we dont HAVE a real time out spot right now, and understandably he got angry that I was yelling at him, and was like what the heck? I said something silly like 'why would the first thing you say be to criticize me when I'm obviously hurt and crying!!!' The look on his face was so completely baffled, and all I could do was run out of the room so the little ones didn't see me totally lose it.

The whole episode was over in just a few minutes, but wowie did I feel so sad.


----------



## Sunny Flowers

Oh, FeistyMom, If you're still feeling rough, then you have my complete sympathy... When you get to the point that the story is funny - you have my understanding then too. I regularly have moments like that and DH and I still think fondly about the time I had a Complete Meltdown :brat: because I didn't have a coat that fit me and DH reminded me we were going to be late for dinner if we didn't hurry. I went so far as to lay down in the middle of the living room floor Sobbing because we were going to be late. Poor Hubby. It was our first pg and he didn't have a CLUE what to do with me!! Don't ya just love being emotionally unstable? :D


----------



## ricschick

Melissa I hope everything is ok and put your feet up that's an order!!!

feisty oh no I hate those emotional out bursts!! I had one the other day because af had started and I just wanted to cry me and dh were arguing over something so stupid and I just burst into tears!! I hope you feel better now xxx

AFM I did another hpt but I don't think I see anything the others must have been evaps but that's fine il test later again for ovulation instead the next best thing!! heres a pic anyway xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

How annoying Claire- hope you get your BFP soon - it really is frustrating ttc isn't it xxx

Sunny yay congrats hun hope first tri isn't too hard on you xx

Melissa -hope you are okay, take care xx

hope all other ladies are doing good, have a super weekend! I am off work next week and hubby has along weekend -he is back on Wednesday and we have our scan on Tuesday -excited!!! 

xxx


----------



## ricschick

its fine I wasn't convinced anyway so im hoping il ov soon so this cycle isn't too long lol xx
oh exciting for the scan do you think you will stay team yellow? xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

ricschick said:


> its fine I wasn't convinced anyway so im hoping il ov soon so this cycle isn't too long lol xx
> oh exciting for the scan do you think you will stay team yellow? xx

Planning to stay team yellow, and hubby seems to be totally in agreement at the moment. I am feeling kind of apprehensive with this one -I get hardly any movement at all and at 20weeks I was feeling Dawson every day, so healthy squirmy baby is foremost xxx

I am planning on going baby shopping on Sunday though and occasionally think, wouldn't it be nicer to buy gender specific rather than neutral lol... but then I have tonnes of baby boy stuff so probably wouldn't buy very much at all if I knew he was he haha:haha: And with my cot and cot bedding, I have seen load sof neutral stuff I totally love so not too much of hardship ;)
xxx


----------



## ricschick

wannabubba#4 said:


> ricschick said:
> 
> 
> its fine I wasn't convinced anyway so im hoping il ov soon so this cycle isn't too long lol xx
> oh exciting for the scan do you think you will stay team yellow? xx
> 
> Planning to stay team yellow, and hubby seems to be totally in agreement at the moment. I am feeling kind of apprehensive with this one -I get hardly any movement at all and at 20weeks I was feeling Dawson every day, so healthy squirmy baby is foremost xxx
> 
> I am planning on going baby shopping on Sunday though and occasionally think, wouldn't it be nicer to buy gender specific rather than neutral lol... but then I have tonnes of baby boy stuff so probably wouldn't buy very much at all if I knew he was he haha:haha: And with my cot and cot bedding, I have seen load sof neutral stuff I totally love so not too much of hardship ;)
> xxxClick to expand...

Im sure everything will be fine!! :hugs:
im still in 2 minds weather to find out once we're preg, but I would love a surprise this time around. x


----------



## tryn4

Melissa-BEDREST. Let the family take over. That would scare the crap outta me I dunno what plug even looks like (okk ok yes I do) but not from my own body. (waters always broken in hospital) but its so early for that although I'm sure everything will be just fine! Rest up, lots of love pet xo

Claire-I found ttc after having multiple children SO confusing & frustrating. My theory is your brain is thinking about it (subconsciously) and its throwing off your cycles. I had to really take control, religiously temp (vaginally) do opks, I did the same ic's because I would use a lot, and eventually everything sorta when back to normal.

Feisty Mel- lord hunny give yourself a break! Its very OK to have emotional moments, um we are raising large families, PREGNANT, plus dealing with life's normal up n downs its only natural. Don't be so hard on yourself. You should treat yourself to a massage or something you would like just for you.

Donna-I'm just getting slight movement with this one NOW but when she's on the screen moves like a rocket. I'm just not feeling it as much myself. I started my baby registry for my shower. I haven't bought anything yet but I'm sooooo tempted. I keep thinking, there will be other sales, and we are sort of in the midst of sorting out some new furniture, kinda broke-ish LOL, so I'm trying to be strong! But visa, visa, & MasterCard keeps whispering in my ear seductively "USE MEEEEE, USE ME UNTIL I'M SPENT"


----------



## ricschick

donna- also there is more room in there for baby to move so that's another reason you may not be feeling movements that much.

Iesha im the same! im eager to but things and im not even pregnant yet lol.
yeah I think your right im just gonna get on with things and keep just using the opks and bedding as much as poss. x


----------



## allforthegirl

Oh my Melissa that is really scary. I hope that with the rest that you can go back to your norm. All your aches and pains sound like mine!! But when you mentioned the plug, I was like damn! I sure hope it was just a fluke and you have not dilated any. When will you be checked?

Claire how frustrating. I found TTC this time around very frustrating and super stressful. Even on the months that I was WTT because of the MTX shot I could have sworn that we were pg the cycle before we were aloud to try..... :dohh: So stupid! I wish you the best though that your cycle straightens out so you can catch that egg!! :dust:

Donna I too have an u/s on Tues, not nearly as exciting as it will be for you.... I am starting to not like my u/s because they always come with that worry that something could be wrong and this could be the time I have to travel away from home. I can't wait for your pic's!! GL on staying team yellow!!

Mel i have melt downs too. Though mine are more that I can't control my frustration which turns to sheer anger. Happened this morning actually. Just because my kids are home they think they can just eat and eat and eat! If I let them do that they won't have any food for next week for lunches. They don't get snacks at school so I don't understand why they are insisting on eating constantly here. UGH! I just don't seem to have patience right now. I feel for you love!! :hugs:


----------



## ricschick

Our kids are the same they do not stop eating that is all they speak to me about it drives me mad!!!! X


----------



## Fairydust22

Hi ladies sorry not been on this thread for a few days I have been so tired my 16 month is running rings round me ha ha how is everyone ? Im past my milestone of my mc I'm so relieved everything will be ok I can relax a little & enjoy my pregnancy :)


----------



## allforthegirl

Fairydust well that sounds like some good news!! I will continue to pray that your bean digs in nice and tight!!

Claire I would have to be a millionaire to feed these guys if I let them eat the way they want to.... I also know if I let them eat like that they would never eat the meals I put out on the table!! Grrrr Oh well they are not going to suffer if they wait for their snacks and meals LOL Though they complain like they are dying LOL


----------



## Mapleroo

Good luck ladies on your scans next week! It must be the time for it as I also have one. 

Donna - have fun shopping!! How exciting! 

Melissa - Must of been quite a shock, please try and relax and rest up. 

When I was about 6 or 7 months with #3 we were getting ready to go out somewhere. I walked out of the bathroom after doing my hair and my DH said '' Aww don't you look beautiful!! '' Well I just BURST into tears! And then of course he starts back peddling thinking that he has upset me by implying that ordinarily he doesn't think I am pretty. I then through the sobs tell him I'm not sad, I'm happy that he said such a nice thing. But to a man crying =sad! To a woman crying can mean of lots of things and In this case it was a mix of pregnant hormones, feeling awful about my self and happiness!! Haha what these men put up with!

It is Thanksgiving weekend here and we are on a little mini family vacation. My DH has been working away so I had the kids stay home on Thursday and we headed up to stay with him. We are staying in a hotel with a pool, which to my kids is as exciting as Disneyland! In the wee hours of our first night here I had to take ds 8 to the ER where they told me had croup. Quite a relief actually because I was worried it was whooping cough. So we decided to stay another night as we are only a 2 minute drive from the hospital here. Last night he was much better and feeling more himself. Thankfully my DH gets the next few days off so we are going to head home today and start defrosting our turkey. I don't have family around given that the are on the other side of the world, but I am so thankful for my own little family and all the blessings we enjoy. Happy Thanksgiving xx


----------



## allforthegirl

We are having our dinner on Monday evening. Our whole family will not be there but a good portion. So we will be having turkey, ham and a tourtiere, then of course all the trimmings. I plan on making a Gluten Free pumpkin cheese cake pie. I am very excited about that!!

Happy Thanksgiving to those celebrating this weekend!!


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks ladies! no more plug so far and woke up feeling fine. no back ache, pressure, or cramps. probably will take it easy til my apt Thursday and see what she thinks. of course I googled it for an hour last night and scared myself half to death :dohh: which I know is not the way to go.

my 18 week bump this morning.... it almost looks smaller than my 15 week did but for some reason it looks smaller in the morning and by the evening I look twice as big. so taking the pic first thing this morning compared to my last one that was taken in the afternoon is the difference. not sure why it grows every day, but does that with every pregnancy :shrug:


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Happy Thanksgiving to my friends in the North! :) I LOVE Thanksgiving food. LOL!


----------



## blessedmomma

donna- you are so awesome for staying :yellow: I cant ever wait to know!

sacha- your boys sound just like mine!!! I have to admit, im a little afraid for teenage years when I hear they eat 10X as much :wacko:

Fairydust- the beginning of this pregnancy I was very exhausted in first tri. seemed even more so than usual. do what you have to to get through! :)

Claire- that sucks! hopefully something happens very soon! :hugs2:

feisty mel- don't be so hard on yourself! you're growing a human and that takes a lot of hormones :hugs:

Happy Thanksgiving to the ladies celebrating!!! :happydance:


----------



## tryn4

I've been in a frenzy looking for a turkey, of course I left it to last minute. Well I had a good excuse. I was planning to get a deep freezer then I would have had space to put it (the deep freezer was long overdue) but it didn't come until Friday. Went to Walmart last night, sold out, 3 different supermarkets, sold out! As luck would have it, my son pissed of a neighbor by trampling a couple of his already dead flowers that border our property, and I lost it (last week a neighbor tried to hit him & called police on him & that neighbor shouts racial remarks at my kids & black members of our family) so I just literally lost it. I started screaming, I told them no one is playing outside or riding bikes or doing anything, and I expressed to them that our lives are so much better in recent years but they behave worse & worse. When we were dirt poor, no money, no car, very little food etc, they were such angels. I felt like they are so ungrateful. So I got so angry I just pushed past my husband, jumped in the car n drove. Upside, I stopped at a big supermarket that I don't normally go (not as close, a little pricier) and they were STOCKED! I got turkey, prime rib, a ham, 2 pumpkin pies , and all fixings! LOL. Glad they p'd me off!

Ooh & have my scan Wednesday as well, which is the repeat anatomy one. So it really is scan week! I have come to terms with it that maybe my last one was done a little to early & maybe if they had booked me a couple weeks later, all the heart drama wouldn't have happened, but hey they booked the appts not me. Happy Thanksgiving to all those celebrating!


----------



## blessedmomma

iesha- I felt that way as well!! my dd's are from my first marriage. their dad left us one day and we didn't hear from him for a few months. he was never a good husband or dad, so it was probably a blessing. my girls were 1 and 2 at the time. money was tight and there was no room for extras. I barely made bills, food, and gas for the car. I didn't meet my DH until they were 4 and 6. so in between that time they seemed so well behaved and never asked for things at the store. always listened to me and were very sweet little girls. when my DH and I moved in together he spoiled them (well us) and it seemed like for a few years they just constantly asked for more and more. like nothing was ever enough! it amazed me how different they became. anyways... they eventually got the idea that they weren't owed every single thing their hearts desired and are now very grateful again. I would have eventually lost it if that change wouldn't have happened! I was over it. yay for getting your thanksgiving dinner sorted out through it all though!! :) hope your scan is great!! <3


----------



## Mapleroo

Ugh!! I weighed myself for the first time this morning. 13 FREAKING POUNDS!!!!!! I was thinking maybe 10 at the most....This puts me at only 7lbs under than what I was at the END of pregnancy #3. I guess the upside is (Im reaching here...) Is I feel like I am on an upswing from the MS. The vomiting has stopped and at 10 weeks, feels like the nausea tap was switched off and is much more manageable now. So with any luck I wont be eating as much, but I still eat WAY more than I did pre pregnancy. I am so embarrassed about the weight gain. My dh has been super sweet, but I know what I look like. Im short and was a hair overweight to begin with. I will now go have a cry and eat some more.....


----------



## wannabubba#4

It's all good Mapleroo- the weight is extra fluid, extra blood, bigger boobs, enlarged uterus; all those wonderful things we need to support baby ;)

I put on 14lbs by week 14 and now 18lb at week 20 this time, but last pregnancy it went on even quicker as I had terrible nausea and the only time I wasn't actually sick was when I was eating something, xxxx


----------



## ricschick

omg girls im freaking out I did another hpt today because id opened it (I thought it was a opk) anyway ive come back to look at it and there was a thick faint line!! now either its a horrible evap or im pregnant!!
last one is todays 

top one is todays


----------



## allforthegirl

Still looks like it may be a evap line Claire.... :sad1:

Mapleroo I have gained 13lbs already, though it doesn't sound like a ton when figured out how much total but the end weight is bothering me. As I already was over what i wanted to be before I started this pg..... i feel your stress of it all, as I had a heck of a time getting all the extra weight off last time...


----------



## wannabubba#4

Sorry Claire I don't see anything :( but I am rubbish at seeing lines generally xxx

xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Sacha -Only 13lb at 24 weeks I would be delighted with that haha - I put on loads last time because i was on crutches and couldn't move much, so spent a lot of time doing nothing but eating haha -Took me a full 9months to lose it all, and i still looked pregnant for months after baby was here :(


----------



## Chalrhow

Hi everyone... you have all been busy over the weekend, loads of posts to catch up on ! 

ricschick.... I think i might see a faint line on the last test in the 1st picture... Try a tescos own make test, think u get a pack of 2 for £3.60ish... Thats what i always get my BFP on 1st and usually they are really good and ive used them 3 days before AF was due and still got a nice line.

I just weighed myself... My scales say ive only put on 4lbs, but i feel like ive put on much more... Think my scales may be broken... I will have a shot on my sisters scales next time i visit her.


----------



## ricschick

im going to test again in the morning this is so confussing!! x


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Hugs Claire! Fingers crossed for you!!

I'm not all that anxious to get weighed at my appointment tomorrow. LOL! At my last I had gained 6lbs in 5 weeks. We shall see!


----------



## allforthegirl

Ok I think I am just a bit freaking out. I am not sure if it is the SPD or worse.... it started while sleeping in bed I had this very uncomfortable braxton hicks contraction which I had to get up just to pee to take some of the pressure off. It seemed to somewhat go away. Meaning that the tightening went away but the pain stayed. I went to the store quick and when I got back it started again. Now I am having difficulty standing and my whoo-hoo is in a lot of pain..... I have had this before but only after standing for a long period of time. Today I have been spending a majority of my time off my feet today, as I hurt my foot!! Think I should worry?


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I'd definitely give the doc a call if it's still hurting that much in the morning.


----------



## blessedmomma

sacha (am I spelling your name right??)- I would be giving a call in the morning for sure, better safe than sorry :hugs:

Claire- I see a line but im not familiar with those tests. I have a test that I used a lot that would give evaps while it was drying, but then went away when it was dry. I had a weird feeling when it didn't have the evap til after it dried and stayed there. and I was pregnant. so I know they can be weird sometimes. hopefully you will get a def answer!

im still at 3-4 lbs, but I usually gain all my weight in 3rd tri


----------



## Mapleroo

Yes Sacha call the doc as soon as you're able. Please keep us posted:hugs:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Sacha -this is how my SPD was last time - periods of sitting aggravated it as much as periods of walking or standing -it was relentless to be honest :( I found some comfort sitting on a birthing (or exercise) ball. 

I constantly felt like I had been kicked HARD between the legs and that everything felt as if it was going to fall out (iykwim?) My lower back ached constantly and I had severe shooting pains in my lower abdomen which felt like a stitch as if I had been over exerting the muscles (but more often than not had not done anything I could tell would exacerbate things ).

ALWAYS worth getting checked out though, as I was confirmed and diagnsosed with SPD and was seeing my physio regularly, so was able to spk to her about what was 'normal' or not xx

I took codeine for the pain, and used a heated wheat pack on my whoo-ha which relieved it a bit. Or soaking in the bath helped a bit too -nothing lasted very long though and the pain always returned (although did have good days and not so good days)My crutches helped to relieve the pressure when walking.

Hope you feel better soon xxx


----------



## ricschick

oh sacha I hope you feel better today and id def give the doc a call!! lots of love xxxx


----------



## ricschick

can someone please just punch me in the face???:bike: 
:bfn: :haha: I OFFICIALLY HATE HATE HATE IC!!!! honestly im not buying them anymore I tested this morning a big fat negative! so back on track with actually ttc and ignoring the last couple of days . sorry girls you must be sick of me!!!:hugs:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Not at all Claire -we have all been there, and remember exactly how it feels xxx

I personally love the superdrug hpt's - I got my BFP with this baby 3w+1d very very faintly on a IC but done a superdrug test a couple of days afterwards and got a blazing line so still only 3w+3d and 5 days before AF due

xxx


----------



## allforthegirl

Well the pain subsided shortly after I wrote this. I took one Advil(ibuprofen) and it settled the pain well. I haven't had any pain since. Thank goodness!! I will talk to my Dr about it tomorrow, as since it is a holiday today everyone is closed LOL. They deserve a break too ;)

Donna the worse of the pain did occur after carrying groceries into the house. They weren't very heavy but I was extremely out of breath going up the stairs to the house with them in my hands. Then after that all hell broke loose..... So maybe it was the SPD. I haven't had a chance to pick up the belly belt yet. It did feel like a never ending stitch pain, or a constant contraction that wasn't going to let go. Either way it is freaking scary!


----------



## allforthegirl

Claire I haven't heard good things about those IC, but I used one that is even more sensitive than FRER. Not even sure if you can get those over there.... It is a Canadian company, I can forward you the link if you want it. With these I got a faint line two days before the FRER showed anything ;)


----------



## ricschick

yes please!!


----------



## allforthegirl

Claire here is the site that I ordered them from!! GL

https://www.makeababy.ca/pregnancy-test-strip-ultra-sensitive.html


----------



## FeistyMom

Sasha - glad to hear that the pain subsided. That doesnt sound good though, hope your doc can shed some like on whether it is SPD or something else.

tryn - I do that too about just getting in the car and driving! Sorry you are having a rough time with the neighbors and kids (imo that one neighbor sounds like a real ass). Kids go through phases for sure, from well behaved to devils, and serious to foolish, and everything in between. I have no idea how we manage to put up with them to adulthood and how any of us turn out 'ok'!

rics - What a rollercoaster! Good luck with TTC though, hopefully your sticky bean is just around the corner :)

everyone about weight gain - I stepped on the scales and was SHOCKED to see I'd gained another 5 lbs since my last OB visit, but then felt a little better when I realized I have an appt this week so its almost been a full month. I'm up 17 lbs so far, which is shocking to me because my appetite has been so up and down. First baby over 35 though, so maybe my metabolism has slowed a bit. I typically gain 35 lbs each pregnancy, but I seem to recall that with my others, my biggest gains were 7th and 8th months. I could set a new record for myself this time. Here's hoping we can all come back after our LOs are born and support each other for the weight loss hehehe!!


----------



## blessedmomma

sacha- so glad it went away! I would still mention it at y our next apt if it were me. <3

Claire- I think anyone who has ttc for very long has been there :hugs:


----------



## allforthegirl

thanks ladies for your support. I have my appt tomorrow at 1:30pm, I will mention that, and my freaking weight gain (since i jumped 4 lbs in a few days), and my swelling, oh and my veins LOL. I don't usually ask about anything going in to my apt's, I am sure many of you are the same since this isn't our first times...... since we have done this numerous times before LOL


----------



## blessedmomma

the swelling and weight gain would have me concerned. but that's cuz in my 1st pregnancy I got pre-eclampsia the last week I was pregnant. I think I gained 10+ lbs in a week and was so swollen up I couldn't move my feet around. went into labor the day before they would have induced. I would def tell them about that! 

im the same. im still debating bringing up losing some plug or not. I may just see if the nurse told her and if she brings it up :shrug:


----------



## Sunny Flowers

Happy Thanksgiving ladies :) What a fun weekend of updates to read about!!

Claire - I'm sorry for your frustration this weekend. What a rollercoaster ride! :/

I hope everyone has uneventful checkups this week!!

I have come across (and personally use) Epsom Salt Baths to prevent and treat pre-eclampsia &/or uncomfortable swelling. I think if you Google it, you will find lots of information about its efficacy and safety during pregnancy.

AFM, We had a good weekend. Traditionally, I get severely sick at 6 weeks and stay ill until 20w. With my boys, it was tolerable. With my girls, I have had IV fluids in the hospital and am closely monitored. If I am lucky, I lose 15 lbs in my first trimester. In a bad pg, I lose 30+. So, though I am sorry for everyone struggling with weight gain, my struggles are definitely on the other end of the spectrum. :/ Well, I was looking forward to two weeks of feeling good, but this afternoon it started, and I already feel like I am going to be hit with a ton of bricks by morning. *sigh* So, off to the Dr this week for a Rx for Diclectyn to hopefully try and stay out of the hospital this time around. DH and I had already said, we hope it's a boy at least for the first 1/2. After that, we don't care. Lol. Well, we commiserated tonight and figure it's probably a girl for me feeling sick already. :( I think it's going to be a long autumn. But at least I got a big thanksgiving dinner in me before I got sick!! :D


----------



## Masonsbaby

Oh sunny I feel your pain I am still on zofran coz of my morning afternoon all bloody day sickness lol I feel fine while on the pills but as soon as I miss 1 BAM! My doc says just to keep taking them for the whole preg if it doesn't go away. With my others 1 boy 2 girls I was better by 15, 16 then 11 weeks but this one (boy) it just won't end!


----------



## ricschick

Mel def mention when you go to your appointment!!

sunny I hope the sickness eases and they can control it a lot earlier this time and that you gain a bunch of weight:haha:

AFM still powering on :haha: and dtd as much as poss!! dh even came home for "lunch":bodyb: it was funny I came in the back door from dropping Jamie to nursery and he jumped oput from the stairs and shit the life out of me:haha: ive never screamed so loud:dohh: 
felt a little crampy last night so im hoping my body is gearing up for ovulation!!

hope everyone is having a good pain free day!! xxx:hugs:


----------



## Fairydust22

Hi everyone I heard my baby's heartbeat today on my Doppler it was so exciting I'm 8 weeks today I'm so relieved the baby is ok after my mc I was worried about this pregnancy I can relax now my jellybean is doing fine I wasn't sure if I could hear it at 8 weeks I'm happy happy :happydance:


----------



## tryn4

Glad to hear everyones positive updates. Good luck to all scans today, I will report after mine tmrw morning.

Claire- chin up, its really frustrating ttc. It was doing my head in! Those ic do work when u truly get bfp, it will show. Maybe not as strong as the more expensive ones but you will see. Between that and opks I was going mental. It will happen soon, we all hoping & praying for you!

Sach-I'm getting those kicked in the crotch pains. As a matter of fact I get way more sharp pains in this pregnancy than I ever remember feeling. I swear they take my breath away.

Feisty mel- thanks. I waiver between my kids are amazing to Wth have I done wrong. My neighbor is a jerkface but the thing is my youngest just lives to piss him off. We tell him to avoid him, because we are not home until 8pm, but he doesn't listen. He also fibs, so its hard to tell if he's causing extra trouble.


----------



## allforthegirl

Fairydust Hearing the heart beat for the first is always a comforting thing!! Hopefully you can relax more and enjoy this pg a bit more. ;)

Blessed Mel That is what I am a bit worried about. I have been watching my weight just to make sure I am not over eating like I did with my last pg. After one day of eating a bit unhealthily I gain over 2 pounds. That scares me to bits!! Specially since my swelling last night was the worst, my socks are leaving marks and last night my cotton pants lefts creases in my ankles..... One good thing is in the morning I always look better, so maybe it really isn't anything other than regular swelling.

Oh and today I have another u/s wish us luck that everything will go well!!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Still team Yellow :yellow:

Wasn't even tempted when we got there <3
Baby looks fab! measurements they got all good, but they couldn't get heart measurements today so I go back next week and get to see peanut again. Yay!! :happydance::happydance:

good luck to everyone else with scans today xx


----------



## ricschick

good luck sacha xx


----------



## ricschick

gooooo team yellow!!! fab news donna glad all is well and atleast you get to see bubs again!!! xxx


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I'm sorry you're so sick Sunny! I'm still taking zofran as well. . .actually yesterday was the first day without in a couple months and I made it through. 23 weeks today!

YAY for hearing the heartbeat Fairy! 

So glad your scan went well Donna!

WOOHOO Claire! :) 

I had a good appointment yesterday morning. My blood pressure is better than it's been in YEARS 101/68 (apparently pregnancy agrees with my body), HB was 148 for little Jenessa and my doctor reaffirmed that my placenta IS anterior so I need to stop worrying about not feeling as much movement. LOL I also only gained 1 pound this time, whew. She said my weight is right on track (I lost 8, have gained 13 now) and babe is measuring perfect. 

We drove 4 hours yesterday down to Denver where we're going to be for 7 weeks. My husband has training for a promotion he received. What a TRIP. We're in an extended stay hotel the whole time. We normally sleep in a king size memory foam bed. . .oh my word. Double SUPER firm mattress is what we have here. Between my husband, my dog and my body pillow there was barely room for me and my hips are KILLING me. It's going to be a challenging 7 weeks. The shooting crotch pains are driving me nuts. Trying to make the best of things. I did get an exercise ball, hoping I can get my hips loosened up a bit.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Kellie -I found that sitting on my birthing ball really helped my pelvis / hip pain -hope it eases a bit for you.

Enjoy your trip, by the time you get back you'll be third tri woop!!


----------



## crysshae

Donna - So glad your scan went well and you get to see your little one again. Any pics??

Kellie - Maybe it would be worth buying a memory foam topper since you will be there so long?? I hope the exercise ball helps.


----------



## allforthegirl

Hey Crystal!! I notice that you are CD1 I am sorry love that you haven't caught that egg last cycle. I am routing for you love :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

Claire- so funny about your DH scaring you! mine has so done that to me. hope you catch the egg this time :thumbup:

fairy- so happy you got to hear hb. nothing like it when you're worried. :hugs:

donna- yay for seeing baby again! do we get to see a pic?? :happydance:

kellie- we have the same bed. cant imagine switching it up for a smaller harder bed :nope: hope the ball helps. so sorry you're still sick. I cant imagine still being sick! I still take my Zofran every now and then but thankfully the constant sickness ended a couple weeks ago.

crystal I hope you get your :bfp: this cycle!!!! praying for you hun :hugs2:

sacha- I hope they check you for safety sake and all is well :flower:

iesha- cant wait to hear how your scan goes! :kiss:

afm- I have my check up this Thursday and my 20 wk scan next Friday. I absolutely cant wait to see her again :cloud9:


----------



## FeistyMom

Glad to hear about the positive appointments and scans! Here's looking forward to the rest of our appointments going well this week :)

Kellie - I have the same bed too, but ours is the firmest tempur pedic they make. I can't imagine changing beds at this point, and I think my *lack* of back problems this pregnancy is related to the new bed. Before that I was using a hand me down queen set inside a waterbed frame. No wonder my body hurt all the time! We are taking a small trip for U.S. Thanksgiving at the end of November, and I may end up sleeping on a pull out bed. I am NOT looking forward to that :( But, my sister is paying for the room, and she does have a chronic back problem (disc that hasn't quite fully healed), so I wouldn't feel right asking for the bed. We'll see how the first night goes. Good luck with your 7 week stay!!


----------



## Sunny Flowers

Ok, I am looking for some advice: Normally, we announce to people that we are expecting right away. We know we get mixed reactions from our families (my Mom thinks NOONE should have more than 2 kids...whoops! :dohh:), and I don't really care about friends & acquaintances or the FB world. But, it's our close friends that are causing the concern right now. Our closest friends are:
TTC after a V reversal 1 year ago
Waiting for a V reversal that was just delayed 3 months.
She wants more, DH refuses
Trying to become a surrogate right now. (admittedly, they're our best chance for a hooray! but I think it will backfire if her 2nd implantation is unsuccessful next month as well.) -- I am also concerned if we deliver around the same time, and I keep my baby and she has to give (the one she's carried) away, if it will make her adjustment period more difficult. (I would LOVE to hear someone tell me I'm way off base on this one, and that I shouldn't worry about it, but she's one of my best friends and I don't want to make life harder for her!!):nope:

*sigh* I feel like any of them that we tell, it will be taken badly, and instead of being excited, they will have to deal with their own issues. And I'm fine with that too, but I guess I'm feeling that if we tell them, we're making life hard for them, but because they're good friends, if we DON'T tell them, they'll just feel hurt later because we didn't tell them. (Did that make any sense?) :wacko:

Am I just overthinking this? Does anyone else have these issues? Are we selfish for telling them now, or selfish for not telling them? That this is our #6, and I also have a 1 YO I feel might be like lemon juice on the wound.


----------



## ricschick

I understand you feeling bad but they will have to know sooner or later and as you said they would be more upset if you kept it from them. We all have our own lives to lead. I hope it goes well xxx


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

One of my closest friends has been ttc for 5 years and is on her 4th cycle of clomid. She did take my pregnancy badly (not to my face) and has pretty much dropped me completely. I've seen her socially ONCE since announcing. It's hard but at the same time she wouldn't have wanted me to keep it from her either. HUGS! It's tough!


----------



## allforthegirl

I can understand how you feel, but you are not and were not doing this to harm them in anyway. They should know that if you are friends. I truly believe that in life we often hear the things we are not wanting to because we are not dealing with it well ourselves (no different to a death, mc or any other kind of loss or disappointment). As long as you come to them out of a place of love you will be doing the right thing. :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

^^^ agree with Claire and sacha

our main problem with telling people is that they somehow think they have the right to decide how many children its appropriate to have. I do have a sil who has 3 boys and had her tubes tied after the last one. she desperately wanted a girl, so I knew she would regret it. it was hard to tell her, but I didn't want to leave her out. then when we found out this one was a girl it was hard once again, but didn't want to leave her out again. I feel bad for her, but we all make our own decisions and only God creates life on His timing, so its not like I wish something bad on anyone as to when/if that happens.


----------



## Sunny Flowers

Thanks everyone!! Kellie, I am sorry you had to lose a friend over it. :( I thought you all had really good perspectives. I will hope for the best. :)


----------



## FeistyMom

That is a rough situation. I agree with the other ladies, you just have to let them know out of love, and hope for the best. Good luck!


----------



## blessedmomma

kellie- so sorry to hear about your friend! that sucks. the same kind of thing happened with my sil. with my last baby we were due within a couple weeks of each other. we were already very close, so it was fun being pregnant together. things just really aren't the same. its sad.


----------



## allforthegirl

For those that don't read my journal I will update you here. U/S went very well. Baby is not showing any signs of anemia, actually he is actually way below the worry mark, so that made my day. Dr will be watching my weight and swelling, but so far there is no sign of it being because of my BP!!


----------



## ricschick

oh good news sacha!!!:happydance:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Brilliant news Sacha - so good to hear <3

Crystal- Are you trying this cycle ?, if so I really hope you get your BFP xxx

xxx

And here is our peanut <3

Any guesses on skull shape lol? :haha:

xxx
 



Attached Files:







100E3210.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## tryn4

Sach- lovely! Great news!

Donna-that looks like a lil gentleman to me LOL...could be wrong. Also just looks like a sweet bubs! I hope they get a clearer pic of my girl today...DAMN MY FAT GUT TO HELL! Its like white noise :rofl:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Iesha - good luck today, hope you get a great view of your princess.

And yeah, I am leaning towards boy today too 

xxx


----------



## ricschick

yeah my first thoughts was boy too!! 

good luck iesha x


----------



## allforthegirl

Donna very cute little one, I am rubbish with skull shape.

Thanks everyone. I am very happy with how everything is going as well!

Iesha good luck today :flower:


----------



## wannabubba#4

And Sacha -congrats on your bubba being viable now - next milestone for me to celebrate after next weeks surprise extra scan lol xx


----------



## allforthegirl

Yes it is nice to know if anything happens that he has a really good chance of surviving now. Especially since we have a state of the art NICU facility, one of best in the country. :thumbup:

Yay for extra u/s!! I know it will mean tons for you. LOL Me? Well that is different, I can't get it out of my mind that we are doing this only because of a potential problem. He is still cute though.


----------



## Mapleroo

Nice pic Donna! Such a cute little profile. 
What is the deal with skull shape? Can that somehow determine the sex??


----------



## allforthegirl

There is a theory that the shape of the skull can determine the gender of a baby. Though it has been disproven so it is more just for fun of it then anything. ;)

https://www.in-gender.com/cs/forums/t/128026.aspx


----------



## wannabubba#4

So my hubby is driving me mad with not discussing names and changing his mind constantly lol - A few weeks ago we kind of did have a conversation about names and had made a very short short-list; we spoke about names yesterday and he dismissed 2 of the names we already had on our shortlist, and then added another that I do love but he dismissed months ago. Thought pregnant women could be fickle lol

So for boys now we have (but likely to change on a weekly basis as my hubby has early onset dementia I think lol and forgets from one week to the next haha)
Jacob
Harvey
Lucas 
...and no middle name as yet, as I want David (after him) and he says he isn't keen on it lol
girls names haven't really changed, but then we both think we are having another boy now 
Abigail Lily
Lilia Jean
Amelia Lily 
or maybe Abby rather than Abigail.

We picked Ben's name early on and we didn't have any other names for our baby if he was a boy; with Dawson he wasn't named until he was born but then we both said 'Dawson' as soon as he arrived lol

xxxx


----------



## Chalrhow

Hi... popping in quickly whilst i have 2 mins and whilst my internets working... October school holidays here, kids keeping me extra busy lol

So many posts to try catch up on...

Donna... Lovely scan pic... I say boy also... Well done for staying team :yellow:

I have another scan on the 5th Nov but im so tempted to book a 4d/HD scan at babybond in Glasgow... Lol its my birthday also in November so could be an early birthday present for me... Oh someone talk me out of it !! 

Iesha... Hope you get a nice clear picture of your baby today :)

I know ive missed loads of people... I need to check in more often !! x


----------



## Chalrhow

wannabubba#4 said:


> So my hubby is driving me mad with not discussing names and changing his mind constantly lol - A few weeks ago we kind of did have a conversation about names and had made a very short short-list; we spoke about names yesterday and he dismissed 2 of the names we already had on our shortlist, and then added another that I do love but he dismissed months ago. Thought pregnant women could be fickle lol
> 
> So for boys now we have (but likely to change on a weekly basis as my hubby has early onset dementia I think lol and forgets from one week to the next haha)
> Jacob
> Harvey
> Lucas
> ...and no middle name as yet, as I want David (after him) and he says he isn't keen on it lol
> girls names haven't really changed, but then we both think we are having another boy now
> Abigail Lily
> Lilia Jean
> Amelia Lily
> or maybe Abby rather than Abigail.
> 
> We picked Ben's name early on and we didn't have any other names for our baby if he was a boy; with Dawson he wasn't named until he was born but then we both said 'Dawson' as soon as he arrived lol
> 
> xxxx

Sounds a bit like my OH... He is terrible at picking names... Outta all our children only my girl had a name before she was born and that's coz i had it picked for 12 years !!! It wasn't even up for discussion... My 2nd oldest son i wanted to be Samuel but was told no... Even the pediatrician that came to check him before he was discharged asked what his name was and when i said we hadn't decided she said, oh he looks like a Samuel... Anyway i got my Samuel lol he is my 2 year old though... This one will probably not have a name until he/she is here, I like the names you have pick, think Amelia is lovely for a wee girl :)


----------



## Sunny Flowers

Yay Sacha!!

Donna - Beautiful baby! I'm thinking boy too :)

Iesha - I hope she turns and smiles for you!!

Our baby #4 was in the NICU for a week. We were so thankful to have such a great facility!! Yes, I agree having one of the best hospitals in Canada so close is a wonderful blessing!! ;-)

AFM - Started taking something for MS last night and it has left me in a complete fog today!! ugh!! I am trying to remember if the fog lifts once my body gets used to it, otherwise I think I'll tough it out with the nausea until it gets waaay worse for now. My kids are having a 'free day' today. I basically just stare at them and smile as they run rampant around me. :) I wonder if this is what senility feels like. lol.


----------



## allforthegirl

Sunny oh that sucks that it is doing that for you. I remember them telling me that it could cause drowsiness but it didn't seem to bother me. I was just so glad to be able to do something other than lie on the couch in agony. I was able to enjoy my summer more, even if I was passed out at 8:30pm LOL I hope that things work out a bit more for you!!


----------



## blessedmomma

sacha- so good to hear! :)

Donna- im saying :pink:

Iesha- cant wait to see a pic :flower:

sunny- hope your ms passes quick. boo. :sick: the meds they use there is a sleeping pill here, so that may be why your foggy. I have used it a couple times to sleep and it works great

I had severe cramps last night for a couple hours before bed. it finally went away and I went to bed around midnight. then my back got all achey and I couldn't fall asleep. I woke up every 2 hours or so to pee and still had the achey back. they had me come in today for a pee sample, im assuming to check for infections that could cause the cramping. and tomorrow I have to do a quick scan to see if my cervix is shortening or opening. im praying it isn't and trying not to stress. don't want to lose this baby, but im not sure they can do anything at this point if something is wrong :cry:


----------



## allforthegirl

Blessed Mel oh my that sounds so scary. I think your right though. There isn't much they can do other than put you on strict bed rest. I pray that everything is ok. Maybe you just have a sensitive uterus and it is just over acting. I had that with DS2. Keep us updated Ill pray for you.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Melissa - hope you are okay -if cervix is opening or shortening surely they can put in a stitch to stop it (maybe guessing really as I don't know) hope all is okay xxx

Sunny hope the MS eases up and /or the meds start to work and stop making you feel so out of it xxx

Charlene - stay team yellow lol -it seems I am about the only person left with team yellow lol - even the girl I work with who was team yellow caved and found out as well lol :haha:

xx


----------



## Chalrhow

Melissa... I hope the scan tomorrow shows everything's ok with your cervix !!



wannabubba#4 said:


> Charlene - stay team yellow lol -it seems I am about the only person left with team yellow lol - even the girl I work with who was team yellow caved and found out as well lol :haha:
> 
> xx

Lol... Im trying but finding it really hard :dohh: I really would love a surprise this time but also want to be able to buy pink or blue... I need more willpower :rofl:


----------



## FeistyMom

Melissa - that is scary :( I hope everything ends up fine and you can relax a little!!

Iesha - hoping you see your LO clearly today!

Sasha - wonderful updates on health :)

Donna - I'm team yellow too and committed! :yellow:

AFM, my appointment went ok. Blood pressure still on the low-end, but weight gain is high as I feared :( Really struggling with not feeling bad about it, and failing. Doc wasn't concerned - its more just me being neurotic. I went 12 years without a scale in my house, and for some reason we bought one this year and suddenly I'm a weight nut again. Blah. Baby is moving around great now, and heartrate was 152. Next month is my dreaded glucose tolerance test... I'm almost ready to just say gimme the GD materials, we all know I'm gonna fail. Ugh. But trying to focus on the awesome of hearing LO's heart :)


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Good luck with your scan Melissa! I hope all is well with your bub!!

Hope you get a clear pic of your little girl today Iesha! (I have a lot of white noise as well) :D

MUCH better sleep last night, so there's hope that I'll adjust to this tiny, hard bed. LOL! The worst part is it's killing my hips. Yesterday and today I'm feeling Jenessa move much more! EXCITING! My hubs STILL hasn't felt her, with the anterior placenta. 

Hope everyone else has a fabulous day!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

We posted at the same time Feisty :) I'm sorry you're worried about weight gain! Is your doctor complaining as well? Makes it so tough. I have the GD test when I go back in 4 weeks as well. The sweets that have been jumping on board sure won't help me I'm guessing. I also didn't have a scale for MANY years. I'm far heavier than I thought I'd ever be. Big HUGS girl!


----------



## FeistyMom

Kellie - hopefully the bed won't cause too many problems. Pelvic pain is so awful, especially this early on in the pregnancy.

To be honest, my OB didn't even bring up my weight gain, I did. He said that yes, if I kept up my rate of gain over the next 4 months I'll end up being over the target, but said it is probably due to less activity than I would normally have. That kind of made me feel worse, because I feel like I have been MORE active the last month than the previous months between soccer practices, doing fall yard work, planting bulbs, cooking more often (DH likes to cook so its usually 60/40 or 70/30 him cooking, but while preggers, I simply LOVE cooking even though it exhausts me, once I get out of the MS phase)... But for a week I was eating 2 lunches on top of snacks throughout the day. Bother. Doesn't help that I have outgrown a pair of maternity pants I've had since pregnancy #1! So just feeling sorry for myself really :D


----------



## Mapleroo

Sunny - I have had hg with all of my pregnancies so Dr put me on Diclectin right away before it got to that this time. It took a good 3 or 4 days to not make me so drowsy and a week to be good. It took probably 10 days though to help with the nausea and vomiting though. I wish I had of started it at week 4 instead of week 5 because it did take so long. I am on the max dose now and add gravol if I need. Started vomiting again yesterday, but is still way better than hg. Good luck!! 

Donna- lovely names... Although I am partial to Jacob lol. It's funny you have a Ben, we have picked that for this one too:)


----------



## ricschick

Melissa hope everything is ok with you and bub!!!!

don't stress over the weight gain your pregnant its gonna happen just relax and enjoy your pregnancy and worry about the weight after! (im sure il change my tune once im pregnant lol)


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks ladies! im trying not to worry. I know it wont help anyways. I keep looking up what is considered a healthy cervical length, but getting conflicting info. so im confused. 

feisty- I feel like im gaining quickly too. I haven't weighed myself in a few days, but I am starting to feel like im starving all the time. so of course im eating all day.


----------



## FeistyMom

That's the main thing - I'm absolutely ravenous. I just can't stop eating - but I am out of food at work (besides some candy and some triscuits), and all I really want is to step out for a 2nd lunch and have a chicken fried steak. I really do think I'm probably wanting to consume 3k calories a day, although still seem to be a bit off at dinner time. I don't think I would feel bad about the weight if I were so hungry all the time right now.


----------



## Sunny Flowers

Mapleroo - Thanks! I will keep at it and look forward to the weekend and thinking more straight! :) Last pg, I was on 8x/day Diclectin too. It takes a long time to wean off of that much. I eventually weaned down to gravol, and was about 30w the last gravol I had to take. (We did a big happy dance) I am really hoping that by staying on it in advance this time, I won't get as sick and hopefully it doesn't last as long (maybe wishful thinking?!). I am also glad after what you said that I am starting now and not waiting until I start an intimate relationship with the bowl again. ;-)

Blessedmama - I don't know if this is any help to you at all, but my last 2 pregnancies I was 2-3cm dilated by 29 weeks. My BH Ctx start at 19-20 weeks, and I stay there right up until the end. Though my DS came at 36 weeks, it was for other reasons, and my DD I carried with no complications right to term. From everything I've been told, the more babies we have, the more easily our bodies can 'prepare for delivery'. I was told both times that in a "Multip Mom", they don't really worry about 2-3cm. -- at least someone "isn't worried" lol. Good Luck!!


----------



## allforthegirl

funny you say that.... with my last I could have swore that I was in full labour for a full 2 week prior to the day i did have him. Every single night I would get to 3-4min apart contractions only to them stopping and they always stopped at different times, but could never ease them with walking or bath or anything else..... I was in tears because I was so confused LOL Guess my body really was getting ready!! Wonder if it will happen this time or not.... probably a LOT earlier :haha:


----------



## blessedmomma

FeistyMom said:


> That's the main thing - I'm absolutely ravenous. I just can't stop eating - but I am out of food at work (besides some candy and some triscuits), and all I really want is to step out for a 2nd lunch and have a chicken fried steak. I really do think I'm probably wanting to consume 3k calories a day, although still seem to be a bit off at dinner time. I don't think I would feel bad about the weight if I were so hungry all the time right now.

^^^ yes this is me! 



Sunny Flowers said:


> Blessedmama - I don't know if this is any help to you at all, but my last 2 pregnancies I was 2-3cm dilated by 29 weeks. My BH Ctx start at 19-20 weeks, and I stay there right up until the end. Though my DS came at 36 weeks, it was for other reasons, and my DD I carried with no complications right to term. From everything I've been told, the more babies we have, the more easily our bodies can 'prepare for delivery'. I was told both times that in a "Multip Mom", they don't really worry about 2-3cm. -- at least someone "isn't worried" lol. Good Luck!!

I was wondering if multiple pregnancies made a difference. was gonna look that up today but forgot. I think they are worried since im at increased risk for preterm labor. I have had 2 d&c's from mc's, had premature labor with one of my babies and water broke at 26 wks, and also had a leep surgery that removed part of my cervix. I guess multiple pregnancies just adds to that. I am usually checked the first time around 36 wks and im 1 cm dilated. then I start losing plug from there on out and usually make it to 3-4 cm dilated before I ever go into labor. it would honestly freak me out to be 2-3 cm even at 29 weeks. I think it scares me most that I usually don't see any plug til I make it to about 2cm(around 36-37 wks for me). I feel bh from early on, around 13-14 wks, but they must not be making a cervical change for me usually.


----------



## Mapleroo

Sunny Flowers said:


> Mapleroo - Thanks! I will keep at it and look forward to the weekend and thinking more straight! :) Last pg, I was on 8x/day Diclectin too. It takes a long time to wean off of that much. I eventually weaned down to gravol, and was about 30w the last gravol I had to take. (We did a big happy dance) I am really hoping that by staying on it in advance this time, I won't get as sick and hopefully it doesn't last as long (maybe wishful thinking?!). I am also glad after what you said that I am starting now and not waiting until I start an intimate relationship with the bowl again. ;-)
> 
> Blessedmama - I don't know if this is any help to you at all, but my last 2 pregnancies I was 2-3cm dilated by 29 weeks. My BH Ctx start at 19-20 weeks, and I stay there right up until the end. Though my DS came at 36 weeks, it was for other reasons, and my DD I carried with no complications right to term. From everything I've been told, the more babies we have, the more easily our bodies can 'prepare for delivery'. I was told both times that in a "Multip Mom", they don't really worry about 2-3cm. -- at least someone "isn't worried" lol. Good Luck!!

Yeah that was my plan too, hasn't worked quite as well as I had planned, but at least it has kept me out of the hospital this time :) I hope it doesn't take you too long to adjust to the meds :hugs:


----------



## allforthegirl

Any you lovely ladies having discomfort on their tail bone? Feels like I sat on a hard rock too long...


----------



## ricschick

Just a quick question with your 5th pregnancies do you after put on high risk just because it's your 5th? The reason I ask is because a friend of mine is preg with her 5th and she has been put on high risk but she does smoke and gas thiroid problems but she reckons u will be high risk too? Xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

ricschick said:


> Just a quick question with your 5th pregnancies do you after put on high risk just because it's your 5th? The reason I ask is because a friend of mine is preg with her 5th and she has been put on high risk but she does smoke and gas thiroid problems but she reckons u will be high risk too? Xx

I am not classed high risk Claire -they did discuss it at my booking in appointment, and then again at my 16week appointment the mw I saw wanted to double check lol -Criteria in UK is high risk above 4 previous babies so with me just being at 4, they kept me lol risk. I am hoping for a home birth and thought multipara and advanced age would go against me but nope! They are delighted and very supportive :D


----------



## ricschick

Oh good so they will access me to see if I'm considered high risk? Hopefully I won't be as I have no health issues and don't smoke so fx xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

If you have no other health issues, and no history of previous issues in pregnancy then no, you are definitely low risk. Parity >4, BMI > or even to 30, age >35, previous history were the main criteria on mine, obviously with previous history including other pathologies or diseases and previous problems in pregnancy.

xx


----------



## ricschick

Oh that's good to no! My bmi is probably a little higher than it should be as Iam a little over weight for my height but that's all really xx


----------



## tryn4

Goodmorning lovelies,

Sorry didn't get a chance to update. Miss diva is doing quite well. Still dodging the paparazzi, but they got enough (will upload pics later) on screen she played up for us to see, was playing with her little fingers looked like her hands were clasped in prayer. But of course the pics are not as cute. Less grainy pics but still she mostly turned her face. 

As for the food thing....if I told u guys what I ate its so shameful! I'm definitely in that ravenous zone !

Claire-I have several "so called" factors & I'm not classed as high risk. This is my 5th. If anything I think I get less attention lol. High bmi (although they don't make that an issue in Canada like they do in UK) I'm 35yrs, but don't smoke, don't have any other health issues. I even think my bp is on the high side during pregnancy, and they don't even bat an eyelash my way LOL


----------



## Chalrhow

ricschick said:


> Just a quick question with your 5th pregnancies do you after put on high risk just because it's your 5th? The reason I ask is because a friend of mine is preg with her 5th and she has been put on high risk but she does smoke and gas thiroid problems but she reckons u will be high risk too? Xx

I was told i was high risk with this being baby number 6... That was before she read i had 3 c/sections.

Iesha... Your scan sounds mega cute, cant wait to see pic ! x


----------



## allforthegirl

I totally cannot wait to see you babe Iesha!!

Here in Canada I don't think you become high risk just because of the number of children you have like Iesha mentioned. Not sure why the number of children would make you high risk, seems strange to me. :shrug:


----------



## Chalrhow

I wasn't sure either so i just googled it there lol...

A grand multipara is a woman who has already delivered five or more infants who have achieved a gestational age of 24 weeks or more, and such women are traditionally considered to be at higher risk than the average in subsequent pregnancies.


----------



## Sunny Flowers

woohoo! I am a "Grand Multipara". Wait, that doesn't seem like such a great title afterall. lol.

Blessed - your journey certainly has additional factors. I can see why the little things get more attention!! I will keep my fx for you that there is NO dilation, and that baby stays snuggled in that warm safe blanket all the way to 40 weeks!!

I would agree with the previous comments about high risk in Canada. I believe it is based on your history more than age & multip. I am 35 & on baby #6, but because my deliveries are uncomplicated, and health is good, I am still with my mw again. The only thing I am concerned about that would classify me as HR is twins. As exciting as it would be, it is an immediate transfer of care to an OB. -- Ooh Ooh! Speaking of which... We have had the same 2 Mw for all 5 of our babies (1 for the first 3, and the other one as overlap with 2-5) and I just booked my first appointment to see her again!! I know they reserve spots for return clients, but with MW in such high demand here, I am always anxious that I won't get in and over the moon when they accept me again. :D


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

So glad the babe is doing well Iesha! 

Haven't posted a bump in a couple weeks. . .23 + 2. . .please ignore the unmade bed, as I am trying to get comfortable in it most of the day and our mess. 7 weeks is a long time to be in a hotel and we have a lot of junk. :) My exercise ball has been AMAZING help for my hip pain at least. Oh and I didn't put make up on for you guys either. HAHA
 



Attached Files:







23 weeks.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Sunny Flowers

Mapleroo said:


> Yeah that was my plan too, hasn't worked quite as well as I had planned, but at least it has kept me out of the hospital this time :) I hope it doesn't take you too long to adjust to the meds :hugs:

Thanks :) I already seem to be doing better today. Not 100%, but better. I'll happily be your "stay out of the hospital" buddy :thumbup: Last time, I had a Dr who was adamant that a "hospital is no place for a pregnant woman", so he would bring me in for IV fluids but sent home in between. Still, I would much rather not go in at all!!


----------



## Sunny Flowers

Kellie, you look Fantastic!! :cool:


----------



## allforthegirl

Sunny That is so awesome that you have the same MW again. That is one thing I feel I am missing. I would much rather have one then a Dr. but that is not my choice. I will just have to live through you ladies that get one :winkwink:

Kellie I never make my bed :haha: I don't usually go back in there unless to sleep. So I pretty much stay out of there until I am ready to fall over. I have other parts of the house I clean so that get a good cleaning every couple weeks.


----------



## Chalrhow

Kellie... lovely bump pic... you look great :)


----------



## wannabubba#4

gorgeous pic Kellie and glad the exercise ball is helping :) xxx


----------



## Mapleroo

Kellie, I agree with the other ladies, you look fantastic!! I also never make my bed....


----------



## Mapleroo

Ultrasound went well! Just one in there and heartbeat was 179. The little bean was doing flips and waving arms and kicking legs. It was pretty cute. Growth is right on track.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Mapleroo said:


> Ultrasound went well! Just one in there and heartbeat was 179. The little bean was doing flips and waving arms and kicking legs. It was pretty cute. Growth is right on track.

Yay for healthy bubs -did you get a pic xx


----------



## ricschick

Woohoo for scans can't wait to see pics!!! 
Kellie your bump looks gorgeous!!! I can't wait for mine! X


----------



## Mapleroo

No pic, they wouldn't do one :(


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

So glad your scan went well!!! :)


----------



## blessedmomma

yay Iesha!!! so glad she is good :flower:

Kellie- you look fabulous!!! :winkwink:

mapleroo- too bad we cant see a pic, but great to hear baby is doing good! :flower:

in US they don't consider you high risk for number of pregnancies either. I have even had several complications in my pregnancies, but im not considered high risk. had PROM, preterm labor, ogliohydraminos (low amniotic fluid) in two pregnancies, placenta abruption, anemia, low lying placenta, hemorrhage, IUGR, and pre-eclampsia. maybe even forgot some things lol. when I was pregnant with my 6th I read that you are more likely to hemorrhage after birth from your 6th baby forward so maybe that plays a role in their decision there??? strangely enough my 6th was the only one I did. and im on #7, so hopefully it wont happen again.

afm- our scan went good, baby is healthy and im not having premature labor :happydance: my cervix is closed and not short. I am however dehydrated again :dohh: and that's why im having symptoms of early labor. boo. I drink all day long, but not really water specifically. guess I better start. very very thankful to find out all is well, God is good! and also found out the placenta is anterior and that's why im not feeling her yet. 

our little shmoopy pants and one of her sucking her thumb :cloud9:


----------



## ricschick

Ahh that's great news Melissa!!! So glad baby is tucked up tight !! Beautiful picture !! Xxx


----------



## FeistyMom

Melissa - great scan pix; I love the thumb sucking! Also sooo glad to hear that things are well. I have the dehydration issue too, and I'm sure its about to get worse because I'm not supposed to drink while eating to help with the heart burn. So... we'll have to see.

Iesha & maple - glad to hear your scan went well! Can't wait to see the pix Iesha :)

Kellie - gorgeous bump! I don't typically make my bed either. I remember always keeping it made as a kid, and even in college, but just doesn't seem to be something I do regularly as an adult lol!

AFM, I am still feeling sooo hungry, and now craving steak. And italian food. And really bad breakfasts. There is a dive bar/diner near my office that makes some really yummy dishes, but I"m pretty sure wouldn't win any awards for nutrition. My two favorites are their scramble, which is 4 eggs, 3 or 4 kinds of breakfast meat, hashbrowns, and cheese scrambled together and served with toast. You can get it covered in more cheese and gravy, which I always do. I also love their chicken fried steak meal (typical chicken fried steak w/ gravy, 2 eggs, hashbrowns (which you can get stuffed with sour cream and covered with cheese...), and toast. Well, I was SUPER hungry one day (several years ago), and got the scramble... with a chicken fried steak on top. It was fabulous. So, that is probably my absolute WORST food issue right now - I CRAVE that diner every morning at 10am. Last week I went and had an 'early' lunch... but then ate my entire lunch I had packed a few hours later. And I was STILL hungry for dinner. *smack* So, feel free to admit your food adventures - I like to compare notes hehe. Oh, also last week I bought a pint of ice cream after lunch, and proceeded to eat the entire thing while in a meeting. Come on ladies, share your food tales!! :)


----------



## tryn4

Here are the pics ladies...
Thanks for all the well wishes and I swear Melissa your daughter is giving me a thumbs up LOL Either that or the finger!!!!! Divas I swear!

Feisty Mel-Yesterday we were waiting for the ultrasound I had a pumpkin spice muffin then a steeped tea. When I got to work I ate 2 beef patties (the jamaican kind, not sure if you guys are familiar it has a pastry and seasoned spicy meat in middle) then for lunch at 2:30 I had fish n chips, a coleslaw, a roll & half a slice of pumpkin cheesecake. When I got home I had a bowl of granola too. I'll join u in that steak (one of my biggest craves and have some italian food on the side. Add in some Red Lobster & i may or may not be satisfied. LOL Thats a lot of food for me in general, but really I just feel like a piggy!
 



Attached Files:







lo.jpg
File size: 7.5 KB
Views: 1









lo2.jpg
File size: 6.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

So glad your scan went well and you're cervix looks good Melissa!!

Feisty Mel. FOOD! hahaha. . .I'm hungry ALL THE TIME. I'm eating crap I normally don't eat, I feel like this is the last time in my life that I'm going to just let go and eat. I've always watched closely even though I put on quite a bit of weight the last few years from medications. Seriously, horrible food. Pumpkin Pie pop tarts have been my guilty pleasure this week. I am craving steak and sushi right now. Salt and vinegar and Chili Lime pringles. . .cinnamon raisin bagels. . .I did low carb for YEARS and I'm craving sweets and carbs with this pregnancy. I completely dread the glucose test for this reason as well. HAHA


----------



## allforthegirl

Absolutely lovely scan pics ladies!! 

As for food just a little over a week ago I just wanted pasta and Italian sausage and a pound of cheese. I could not get enough of it at all. Cheese is my weakness. I am actually doing well. I'm not as hungry as I was before. It has calmed down. So I am embarrassing it. I am sure it will not last. Cause I have had the baking bug and I want to make all these really fatning desserts


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks ladies! im over the moon happy that everything is ok.
food oh my... i cant stop. im gonna be huge! had DH stop to get me chik fil a on the way to our scan. almost stopped in the hospital café after too :blush: its 11pm here and i just had roast beef with mashed potatoes yum. def craving steak, oh and Chinese too. mmmm my list could go on and on! DH is a big foody, so he wont stop me lol. he joins right in :happydance: it doesn't help that i recently weaned my LO who is allergic to eggs and peanuts. it opens up food to me that i haven't been able to eat for the last year and half



tryn4 said:


> Thanks for all the well wishes and I swear Melissa your daughter is giving me a thumbs up LOL Either that or the finger!!!!! Divas I swear!

:rofl: when i was first looking at the pictures i looked over at DH and showed him that one and asked if she was giving us the finger. he said probably lol


----------



## Sunny Flowers

ok, am I the only one who thinks there should be a *warning* label before you start talking about food?!?! :sick: I hope no one's offended that I have started 'skimming' your posts and trying to figure out in advance what paragraphs contain food related issues before reading them. :haha:

On other happy notes, I have completely moved out of even my "fat pants" and entirely into my maternity wardrobe. At 5 weeks. It was like my body went "we know what to do now!!" and happily exploded my belly, butt, and thighs. (too bad my boobs haven't got the message :rofl: )


----------



## ricschick

You lot are making me hungry lol good thing about being in a hotel room "room service!" X


----------



## wannabubba#4

sunny lol - I was the same at 5 weeks haha -funny thing is, once the bloat disappeared and bump remained I actually got smaller haha - can still fit into my regular jeans (low rise ) and am just wearing bigger or maternity tops lol

Melissa -your scan pics are gorgeous <3 And as for the high risk criteria, think it is different in UK versus USA because we don't have OB care or consultant care unless we are high risk, I only see my midwife and do not attend a hospital either -only go to community midwife unit - means I cannot get epidural and would have to transfer to high risk consultant led care in hospital for C-section / assisted delivery/ risk of PPH etc -so at this stage then only difference would be is that you see a doctor rather than midwife xxx

Mapleroo- big meanies not giving you a pic; but as long as baby is doing well - that is all that matters -when is your next scan?

AFM 21 weeks and a banana yay!! LOVE bananas haha xxx


----------



## allforthegirl

Sunny LOL @ skimming posts about food.... I am sure no one is offended about it. We have all been there.... only difference is we later ladies started the thread so we didn't have any talking about food when we were ill feeling LOL

Donna I actually love banana's too. Though I don't like to eat them with any brown on them.... Unless I make a smoothy with them LOL

Wow I have been sleeping like a log lately. I know that it won't last, but when I close my eye at night I am having troubles getting up to pee. I am used to dragging myself out of bed for months now, so that isn't any different. Anyone else finding that you are sleeping like you have never slept before??


----------



## Mapleroo

Re the bloat: When at the scan yesterday watching my little one bounce around inside me, it was hard to imagine something so tiny was making me Sooooooo bloated. 

Donna - don't have a date yet for next scan. I am yet to see my OB but they usually do them here at 18-20 weeks.


----------



## allforthegirl

Mapleroo said:


> Re the bloat: When at the scan yesterday watching my little one bounce around inside me, it was hard to imagine something so tiny was making me Sooooooo bloated.
> 
> Donna - don't have a date yet for next scan. I am yet to see my OB but they usually do them here at 18-20 weeks.

Unless you want the 12 week NT scan. Which is optional in Canada.


----------



## wannabubba#4

in that case I would definitely get the NT scan xxx

Love seeing baby on the ultrasound <3

xx


----------



## FeistyMom

Sasha - tailbone pain hasnt struck me yet this pregnancy, but with #3 it was horrific, and started with some discomfort during the 6th month. I could not get comfy at all.


----------



## FeistyMom

Maple - hope you get a pic with your next scan!

Donna - Congratz on week 21 :)

Sunny - so sorry to you and the MS suffers! I agree about a disclaimer about food, I'll try to remember in the future, something like this:

FOOD UPDATE! (warning, graphic description of food to follow)
I want chicken fried steak. I want it sooooo bad. It is calling to me from across the street...but its a 5 week month, so budget is SUPER tight right now, and I'm munching garlic triscuits instead. I am not a happy momma.

Iesha - That sounds like a perfectly lovely food day; haven't had Jamaican patties before, but holy cow they sound delicious, and all the Jamaican spices I've tried I love :)

Kellie - Also have gone through pop-tarts, although haven't found the pumpkin spice ones yet. Went through a box of red velvet in 2 days, followed by blueberry, followed by cookies & cream, followed by cherry. I'll have to add pumpkin spice to my shopping list when we hit the market this weekend!

Sasha - Pasta & cheese are *always* one of my weaknesses, even when not pregnant, so yeah - I know what you mean. I think I could easily eat a pound of cheese a day if I had it on hand - between just slicing cheddar to sprinkling mounds of shredded parm on pasta, to spreading herbed cheese spreads on crackers... mmm.

Melissa - Last pregnancy asian food, and Thai in particular was my weakness. I ate out at our local Thai restaurant 5 days in a row for lunch. My workmates thought I was crazy. Maybe I am :D But this time around I'm not much into stir-fry, which is odd because I love making it and the family loves it, but it just isn't doing much for me. Which is frustrating because that is what I have for lunch today (leftovers), when what I want to do is head to Olive Garden for pasta, or a local dive bar/diner for chicken fried steak.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Lol Feisty Mel - I have just finished eating, but am now starving reading your post lmao 

xxx


----------



## allforthegirl

FeistyMom said:


> Sasha - tailbone pain hasnt struck me yet this pregnancy, but with #3 it was horrific, and started with some discomfort during the 6th month. I could not get comfy at all.

Well I'm in my 6th month now so that would make sense. I don't have it every day, thank goodness, but it really is uncomfortable. I was starting to wonder if I was a freak and it was just a fluke I was having this pain LOL

You know I wonder how I am going to make it :haha: I have really good days where nothing bothers me, but those are starting to get less and less. Since it is all happening so early, I am sure I am going to be either a cripple or nasty beast that needs to be locked away to avoid taking someones head off!!


----------



## FeistyMom

Sasha - Sitting cross-legged helped me with the tailbone pain, but I think you also mentioned pelvic pain. Cross-legged made the tailbone feel better, and it didn't hurt my pelvis/hips while sitting, but HOLY COW standing up was soooo hard.

I'm not talking about just from the floor - I sit cross-legged in my desk chair at work too, and at the dinner table, and pretty much as often as I can, until the pelvic pain starts to set in.

Good luck!!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Sacha - would not recommend sitting cross legged if you have SPD- ow, ow ow ow, my tailbone hurts too, part n parcel of SPD for me unfortunately. Feeling a bit sore today, like I have been kicked in the foof and it burns :( Was climbing a big hill earlier with my LO and attempted to play chases with him (for all of 5 seconds until the pain got me )

Time to dig out the heated wheat pack xxx


----------



## allforthegirl

:rofl::rofl::rofl: Yup looks like we just get to sit in pain. I have ben dealing with my pain mostly by changing the position I sit in. Yesterday I stepped up on a chair to water my plant and it felt like my hip was going to rip off :haha:

Donna does doing aquasize or yoga help or is that a bad thing to do with SPD?


----------



## ricschick

Oh I hope the pain eases for you guys!! I get nerve pain in my legs when I'm preg the joys of pregnancy eh!! X


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

My hips are just killing me. Makes sleeping AND sitting a pain.

RED VELVET pop tarts??!?!?!!! Oh my. I'm looking for those the next time I'm at the store!!!


----------



## FeistyMom

FOOD UPDATE!

Kellie - they weren't *quite* as great as I hoped they would be, but still pretty yummy. I am a huge sucker for red velvet. Another thing I have been craving a bit is Hagen-daas 'five' chocolate ice cream. I can find the regular chocolate, but I just really adore the 'five' ingredient.


----------



## blessedmomma

wannabubba#4 said:


> Melissa -your scan pics are gorgeous <3 And as for the high risk criteria, think it is different in UK versus USA because we don't have OB care or consultant care unless we are high risk, I only see my midwife and do not attend a hospital either -only go to community midwife unit - means I cannot get epidural and would have to transfer to high risk consultant led care in hospital for C-section / assisted delivery/ risk of PPH etc -so at this stage then only difference would be is that you see a doctor rather than midwife xxx

it does sound just like here except different names of who we see. ob's aren't considered high risk here. i think that would be a perinatologist here. we don't go to the hospital either for appts, just whatever clinic your dr is in. some of them see their patients in the hospital, but its not like going to the actual hospital, its like going to their office that happens to be in the hospital. my ob i have now has her office at a wing that is off of a new hospital here where there are several other dr offices but not hospital services. i think we have different options though as to who we choose to see. we can see a family dr, general practitioner, ob, midwife, etc, at our own liking. but they all pretty much do the same thing. we can even have a midwife that delivers in the hospital with an epidural if we like. i have used a family dr for one of my pregnancies and he was great. my family dr now is a woman, but she opts out of maternity care, so i chose an ob instead of another family dr or general practitioner. i considered a midwife, but the closest they have to my location are over an hour away and my last birth was less than that. plus if i had to have a C-section i would have someone who i didn't even know doing it instead of someone i knew my whole pregnancy who i had already formed trust with, like i do my ob.

sunny- sorry your so sick. ugh i remember those days!

sorry for the spd ladies!!! sounds very painful. you are all true warriors!!!


----------



## Masonsbaby

Tailbone pain... When I broke my tailbone in my first labour for months I had to roll up towels and place them under my thighs while sitting so my tailbone wouldn't touch the seat it helped ALOT so maybe U could try that? The ladies in my town kept giving me knowing looks then whispering "stitches?" then when I'd reply "No, broken tailbone" it was funny to see their look of horror lol I never had stitches I think they scare me more than a broken tailbone


----------



## wannabubba#4

allforthegirl said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl: Yup looks like we just get to sit in pain. I have ben dealing with my pain mostly by changing the position I sit in. Yesterday I stepped up on a chair to water my plant and it felt like my hip was going to rip off :haha:
> 
> Donna does doing aquasize or yoga help or is that a bad thing to do with SPD?

I have been doing pre-natal Pilates - I done them after my last baby was born and started them again about 3 months prior to trying to conceive to try and build up a stronger core -and in honesty I think it has helped as I am now week 21 and not in as much pain as last pregnancy (which hit me hard at as early as 13/14 weeks). I definitely feel the pain progressing now and imaging it is only going to get worse, and am waiting on my physio appointment, (a week on Wednesday )- to check if it is still okay for me to do them. I did do them yesterday (as well as climbing a hill and running in the park lol) and was very sore last night; but don't know if it was the exercises or the park or the hill or a combination of them all lol :haha:.

I have been recommended by midwife and physio to attend aqua-natal classes -which are ran here by a midwife to help my SPD -am signing up next week (as soon as I get a swimming costume haha).

xxx


----------



## Chalrhow

I think antenatal care has changed loads in the UK since i had my 1st baby 15 years ago... When i was having him i only seen 2 different midwives my whole pregnancy, (Muriel and ive totally forgot the 2nd ones name and she was the midwife who delivered my son), So bad with names... Now i think ive had appointments with every midwife in my area, i have my favourites but you are never guaranteed to see the same midwife :( Also after my 1st baby the midwife came in everyday day for 2 weeks, after my last baby i only seen the midwife 4 times before i was discharged and i had a home visit a few weeks before my 1st was due so the midwife could go over birth plan, if you had everything you needed, knew what to pack in your bag and answer any questions/worries you had... Feel i got a lot better care then, now i go to my appointments and if its someone ive not seen before, i get all the same questions over again, without reading my notes, appointments always take so much time as i have to hang about to be seen by the consultant, who just reads over what he last wrote then asks if i have any questions... Clinic appointments are always double booked and far too busy... There is either lots more pregnant woman than there was 15 years ago lol or there is a lot less doctors/midwives


----------



## allforthegirl

Donna I would love to take some aqua size but apparently my children's swimming lessons are on the same night they prenatal classes are on. :dohh: Plus my next issue would be to buy a bathing suit, oh and then shave my legs, then worse yet trim up the lady parts I can't reach...... I so scared I am going to cut the important bits.

Charlow things have changed here too. Though I think more for the better. As we didn't have midwives, so the only option was to go to a hospital. They also didn't have all the work out programs for anyone pg. Now there is something everywhere you look. It is much more in demand. i just wish they had more MW available, we only have two for our whole city plus the out scirts of town. NOT enough!


----------



## Mapleroo

It's so strange how our care varies so much from country to country! I had 2 of my babies in Australia and after this one, 2 in Canada. The differences for me varied mostly in the labor and delivery. Seems to be far more clinical here. Whereas in Australia all midwives and birthing centres. But the birthing centers are part of the hospital so if there are complications, it isn't a problem. Now we get to hear about how it is different again in the UK. Very interesting!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Sacha haha -yep shaving the legs is bad enough but the lady garden may involve some mirrors and contortions haha

Charlene - I have never seen the same midwife either, and even don't remember any of them from 3 years ago (or beyond either) too, whilst they all say they have been there for years and cannot believe they haven't met me before (with baby 5 especially lol). My booking in midwife was fab too, totally pro home birth and is actually my named midwife, but haven't seen her since lol (pointless paper exercise given you a 'named ' midwife who you never see lol) 
In saying that I have had only 2 appointments and 2 scans so maybe I will see someone I recognize at my next appointment in 2 weeks. And my aqua-natal class is ran by two midwifes and aromatherapy massage is done by only a small group of midwifes too so may get to 'know' someone a bit better. Which would be nice especially considering we want a home birth -rather not have a total stranger in my house

xx


----------



## allforthegirl

I think that would be weird too to have someone your never even talked to come into your house and get up in your business. It is weird that I say that now and think back to my births, only two of my OB's actually attended my birth. So I guess I had a stranger up in mine too :haha:


----------



## allforthegirl

Oh and I forgot to say something earlier. **food warning**

I was making eggs and bacon for the famdam and of course I was the last to eat LOL. anyways when I sat down to eat my eggs I noticed they were just a tad runny. I know we aren't supposed to eat them like that but I. Could. Not. Help. Myself! I love runny eggs and toast, it is one of my favourite! Not super runny but just a bit.

Any of you ladies have any oopsies like that? Or just went a head and just did it anyways??


----------



## Chalrhow

wannabubba#4 said:


> Sacha haha -yep shaving the legs is bad enough but the lady garden may involve some mirrors and contortions haha
> 
> Charlene - I have never seen the same midwife either, and even don't remember any of them from 3 years ago (or beyond either) too, whilst they all say they have been there for years and cannot believe they haven't met me before (with baby 5 especially lol). My booking in midwife was fab too, totally pro home birth and is actually my named midwife, but haven't seen her since lol (pointless paper exercise given you a 'named ' midwife who you never see lol)
> In saying that I have had only 2 appointments and 2 scans so maybe I will see someone I recognize at my next appointment in 2 weeks. And my aqua-natal class is ran by two midwifes and aromatherapy massage is done by only a small group of midwifes too so may get to 'know' someone a bit better. Which would be nice especially considering we want a home birth -rather not have a total stranger in my house
> 
> xx

Aromatherapy massage sounds really good.... How did you find out about that, will need to see if there is anything like that near me... Be good if you got your named midwife at your home birth... Are you getting anymore scans, cant remember if you said you where to go back in 2 weeks ?


----------



## Chalrhow

allforthegirl said:


> Oh and I forgot to say something earlier. **food warning**
> 
> I was making eggs and bacon for the famdam and of course I was the last to eat LOL. anyways when I sat down to eat my eggs I noticed they were just a tad runny. I know we aren't supposed to eat them like that but I. Could. Not. Help. Myself! I love runny eggs and toast, it is one of my favourite! Not super runny but just a bit.
> 
> Any of you ladies have any oopsies like that? Or just went a head and just did it anyways??

Me !! Lol i also have to have my eggs runny... Love eggs... scrambled, fried, mashed in a cup.... mmmmmmmmmmmm im in the mood for some now !! lol


----------



## allforthegirl

Well I am glad that I am not the only one. I am sure there are worse things to have than runny eggs. I just seem to think of any at the moment. I just try to eat with common sense. Mostly we have been eating from scratch foods and baking and stuff. Where as before we would eat out more. So I know what is going into my food, including salt LOL


----------



## wannabubba#4

Yeah Charlene - I have a scan next week to check baby's heart only though, baby wasn't in a good position to see properly this week seemingly.

My CMU offers ante-natal aromatherapy massage for a small fee from 30weeks onwards - last time it cost about £5 each time I think -wasn't any more than that anyway, and was lovely, they play fab relaxing music and use gorgeous oils. Bliss!

I am loving eggs just now too lol xxx


----------



## Chalrhow

Ive never heard any of my midwives mention it... Im def gonna look into it... £5 is good... lol how many times are you allowed to go, id be there everyday :rofl:

Ive been right off most foods... Nothing take my fancy at all... Im more fussy than the children... I have spag bol cooking for OH when he gets in from work but i will be having eggs lol


----------



## allforthegirl

That is awesome!! I was like that earlier in my pg but now I am good to eat almost everything. Well almost. I am actually off fast food. Which works in my favour. I really don't need to add that to my diet when I am already struggling with my weight.


----------



## blessedmomma

it is very interesting the differences/similarities of health care. im sure there are good and bad wherever you go. and everyone is stuck with however it works where we are pretty much lol. 

donna- aromatherapy massage sounds like heaven!!!!

sacha- once in another pregnancy while my MIL was visiting we ordered out some steaks. I like my medium rare, but order it medium or well when preggo. well she ordered hers rare and when they got here she started eating mine before thinking of it. so I ended up eating a rare steak, which I have to admit was cooked medium rare and was delicious lol. I also looove runny eggs and miss them tremendously. love to dip my toast yum! I wish we had more mw's here too. the closest to me is an hour away at least and she would do a home birth, but im not sure she would make it. I could go to their birthing center, but also would probably not make it. I even considered a free birth at home by ourselves, but given my history of complications I think I need someone with some expertise around.

I scored some awesome deals on maternity clothes this weekend!!! found a place with maternity clothes for .25 cents a piece! my winter maternity wardrobe is pretty built up now. and just in time since its been freezing these past couple days and even snowed and sleeted yesterday


----------



## ricschick

Wow what bargains!! We don't have places like that! Yum steak!!!!


----------



## allforthegirl

That is great deals. I wish that we had stuff like that up here, the best we would get is $10 :haha: Maybe I need to make a trip LOL

I usually love steak, but I am not a fan of the taste right now. I can eat roast, we had roast last night. I am not sure what the difference is but for some reason I seem to taste the difference.... :dohh:


----------



## wannabubba#4

wow great bargains Melissa - good for you

I have just been baby shopping and got loads of stuff for less than £50 at a Jack N Jill sale (new and nearly new baby stuff market in UK)

Zeddy and parsnip moses basket with extra fitted sheets and rocker pine stand
6 sleepsuits new born
6 sleepsuits 0-3months
5 vests 0-3months
snow suit 0-3 months (BNWT)
baby bath (BNWT)
nappy bin and nappy sack cassettes (BNWT)
nursing pillow
and a gorgeous little hand knitted pink cardigan, hat, bootees mittens and blanket set -just in case she IS a girl -I have loads of blue stuff and wanted something pink lol -just in case!! If he is indeed a he then it will make a gorgeous gift for someone -it is brand new and totally adorable


I didn't even need a Moses basket lol - I have 2 up my loft haha -one is blue and the other is lilac/ mint but it was so beautiful and looks new (and my daughter badgered me into getting it lol) It is so cute though, and I am so glad I bought it - I am so excited to see our little one in it:cloud9::cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







$T2eC16JHJIEFHSSfPnhDBSWVOQykog~~60_12.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## allforthegirl

Look at all this, WOWOWOWOW. That basket is so very cute! We have different furniture in the house this time, and have less room for the things that we had last time. So we will not be buying all that and just going with out. But I am ok with that. Really we don't need all that stuff. I little vibrating chair will be enough, even though I would LOVE one of these. https://www.sears.ca/product/4moms-plush-silver-seat-baby-swing/632-000964437-0500001201?extid=ca_1search_2en_3gogl_4Productfeeds_5kidbaby&gclid=CMyKm-3KpboCFU1gMgodPVcA6g


----------



## wannabubba#4

I don't have the room this time either Sacha - baby will be sharing our room for first year (at least ) and then going onto share with big brother(s) so nothing fancy this time lol - They had a gorgeous 'as new' baby changing centre at the market today for £20 too- 3 tiered centre made of wood with a bath and changing and attached WOW!!I have absolutely nowhere to put one though haha -need to seriously squeeze everything in my room just to fit in baby's cot eventually lol and I always had a nursing chair previously too but again no room haha- but tbh I cannot remember using them that much lol, baby always ended up co-sleeping and was therefore fed changed and back to sleep in my room in a jiffy haha :) xxx

I do need a bouncy / vibrator chair of some kind -but am not spending a fortune on one -back to the next Jack N Jill market for me haha


----------



## allforthegirl

I am doing the same with baby Zander. I will be changing him feeding and back into my bed. Actually most of the time unless he is really messy or really went I won't be changing him, just rolling over and plopping him on the boob and going back to sleep :haha: I am going to try and avoid making night time anything other than sleep time. It worked with my others, and I am hoping he will follow suit. I too need a new change table thing. The one that has gone through four children, is now falling apart, the bottoms of the drawers are falling out, and the boys are now using it for a book shelf. So I think I am just going to replace it with a large book shelf, so the boys can still use it and I will have more room to put his cloth diapers on and what ever else you need at change time, and then just use the other dresser for changing. I will just buy one of those curved change pads to put on the dresser. It worked well last time too.


----------



## Chalrhow

Lovely moses basket Donna... I still have the lovely pink basket i got my wee girl... This baby will be using that, even if we have a boy lol... I still have everything from she was a baby... Bought a new bouncy chair for this baby though and need to buy carry cot to go on my double pram... I am really going to try make an effort to breast feed this baby... So should save some money on bottles/formula etc... Gave away all my newborn clothes from her though :( I regret that, she had some really beautiful wee outfits and lots of stuff still new unworn, dont have any baby boys clothes either as when i found out she was a girl i gave all that away and went mad buying pink pink pink, thinking she would def be my last :dohh: I will need to start looking for some bargain baby clothes.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Charlene - if you don't mind pre-loved stuff (I know some people just don't )then I would highly recommend the Jack N Jill markets - today is the first one I have went to, and there was probably a lot of junk too, but loads of great stuff and because it is mainly baby the stuff is immaculate.

My sleep suits were 3 for £2 and vests 5 for £1 lol -will definitely be going back after baby is born if she is a girl lol ( boys stuff I have covered until age 3 haha).

I went to the one in Clydebank playdrome leisure centre ,but they have them monthly in Glasgow Bellahouston leisure centre too 

https://jackandjillmarket.co.uk/register.html

xx


----------



## Chalrhow

Ive never heard of jack and jill markets... Might pop along to the next 1 in either glasgow or clydebank... Do you just turn up on the day ? I had a quick look at the website and there is a link to register ? Hopefully find a bargain or 2... Found out a few days ago also about a site that sells food coming to its best before date for up to 90% less than you pay in the shops... Sells soap powder and pet food also... Stocked up on loads of guinea pig food and some crisps & chocolate... Saved over £100 was pretty impressed with myself lol... Wished i found it sooner :)


----------



## allforthegirl

Sorry I know this is off topic.... While I was running my bath I told DH the door wasn't latching any more. So as I get into the tub there he comes barging in with drill in hand to fix the stupid door. After he slammed the door a hundred time while I was in the water, I now have a pounding headache. Man I wish he would get and do thing like that more often, just not while I am trying to relax in the tub LOL


----------



## wannabubba#4

Chalrhow said:


> Ive never heard of jack and jill markets... Might pop along to the next 1 in either glasgow or clydebank... Do you just turn up on the day ? I had a quick look at the website and there is a link to register ? Hopefully find a bargain or 2... Found out a few days ago also about a site that sells food coming to its best before date for up to 90% less than you pay in the shops... Sells soap powder and pet food also... Stocked up on loads of guinea pig food and some crisps & chocolate... Saved over £100 was pretty impressed with myself lol... Wished i found it sooner :)

you just turn up, think the registration is for if you want to hold a stall -£1 entry for adults and kids free 

you need to share the site for 90% off food and stuff too lol 

xx


----------



## ricschick

Oh I wish we had jack and Jill markets down here!!!!! And yes share the website!! Love love love a bargain xxx


----------



## Chalrhow

https://www.approvedfood.co.uk/biggest_savings

Some of the stuff is about to go out of date... Best Before, not use by and other stuff is out of date... Looking forward to my first order being delivered... Ordered nearly 25kg of stuff lol :)


----------



## tryn4

Hey ladies, just getting caught up. Busy weekend. I was so tired I actually napped twice today. I'm just about done dinner (very late for me on a Sunday) so just a quick hello. I've had the similar pains as most of u, hip & back etc. Did have some absolutely delicious Thai food yesterday. It was served like dim sum style, all u can eat in 2 hours. But very good quality food. I was sad when I was full lol. Love to all, will touch base tmrw. :)


----------



## blessedmomma

ricschick said:


> Wow what bargains!! We don't have places like that!

this was from a used store here. probably couldn't find new stuff at those prices here. 


wannabubba#4 said:


> wow great bargains Melissa - good for you
> 
> I have just been baby shopping and got loads of stuff for less than £50 at a Jack N Jill sale (new and nearly new baby stuff market in UK)
> 
> Zeddy and parsnip moses basket with extra fitted sheets and rocker pine stand
> 6 sleepsuits new born
> 6 sleepsuits 0-3months
> 5 vests 0-3months
> snow suit 0-3 months (BNWT)
> baby bath (BNWT)
> nappy bin and nappy sack cassettes (BNWT)
> nursing pillow
> and a gorgeous little hand knitted pink cardigan, hat, bootees mittens and blanket set -just in case she IS a girl -I have loads of blue stuff and wanted something pink lol -just in case!! If he is indeed a he then it will make a gorgeous gift for someone -it is brand new and totally adorable
> 
> 
> I didn't even need a Moses basket lol - I have 2 up my loft haha -one is blue and the other is lilac/ mint but it was so beautiful and looks new (and my daughter badgered me into getting it lol) It is so cute though, and I am so glad I bought it - I am so excited to see our little one in it:cloud9::cloud9:

wow score hun!!!! I loooove the used stores around here. I have found so many nice things that are practically brand new :) love the moses basket. very cute <3 I hope you get to use your pink stuff :winkwink:



allforthegirl said:


> I am doing the same with baby Zander. I will be changing him feeding and back into my bed. Actually most of the time unless he is really messy or really went I won't be changing him, just rolling over and plopping him on the boob and going back to sleep :haha: I am going to try and avoid making night time anything other than sleep time. It worked with my others, and I am hoping he will follow suit. I too need a new change table thing. The one that has gone through four children, is now falling apart, the bottoms of the drawers are falling out, and the boys are now using it for a book shelf. So I think I am just going to replace it with a large book shelf, so the boys can still use it and I will have more room to put his cloth diapers on and what ever else you need at change time, and then just use the other dresser for changing. I will just buy one of those curved change pads to put on the dresser. It worked well last time too.

we co-sleep too, so much easier to get a sleeping routine! we are doing the same with a changing table too. we switched out dressers recently and are using one at the right level to put a contoured changing pad on to change her. I got the changing pad used as well and saved a bundle. 

we got this bassinet today for $4! washed everything and its like new



and I bought some pink material with red ladybugs and reupholstered our carseat too. very cheap to do and it looks like new! I put some lace across the hood to make it even girlier lol



hope everyone had a great weekend :)


----------



## allforthegirl

Look at you Melissa you are just a sowing machine LOL Way to go. That car seat looks awesome!!


----------



## allforthegirl

on another note.... I am soooo hungry. I could keep eating and eating and eating. I guess my not very hungry streak got up and left me. What is up with that. I just been snacking the whole time visiting with my friends and then come home make supper and it wasn't enough.... I was secretly hoping my boys wouldn't finish their supper so I could eat. Nope no luck there. Now I am wondering what I have in the house I can eat.... I have chips but I don't think that is going to cut it.... plus the moment I have salt I blow up like a balloon. You could tie me to a basket and i will just float away....


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I wasn't too hungry for a short time. . .that time has passed! Starving again, always. LOL! I also took 2 naps today. LONG naps. So strange!!! 

I'm all for buying 2nd hand, gently used things. I need to get on the ball soon! Great deals you've found! Melissa, I love the car seat re-do!!


----------



## blessedmomma

oh my goodness, im the same. I eat all day and am still hungry 10 mins later :wacko:

I wasn't this way last 2 pregnancies. im sure I will be putting on weight very quickly from here on out


----------



## wannabubba#4

Melissa -what a lovely bassinet and well done on your car seat -I am not creative or clever enough with a needle and thread to do anything like that -not very domesticated lol -cannot even sew on a button haha

And yep starving all the time too- I am just finished eating and I feel hungry again lol - baby wants to grow big and strong I reckon xxxx


----------



## Chalrhow

Morning Everyone...

Melissa... Thats lovely what you have done with your car seat... Im hopeless with anything like that... I would love to be able to knit... I love all the lovely knitted stuff on babies... My aunt always does lots of knitting for me... So does 1 of my neighbours.

I am finally starting to feel loads of movement the last few days !! No idea why i haven't felt much movement before now... Thought maybe i had anterior placenta but was told my placenta is fundal... Not too sure what that means though lol :shrug:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Me too with the movement, it is so cool - feeling peanut just now as I type!

I can be guaranteed that at least 3 times a day (about now, then late afternoon, and again in the evening) I will feel loads of movement as bubba bounces around for about half and hour to an hour lol <3 Super feeling isn't it? 


I love knitted things too, my mum knits a lot so I am sure she will do me something; although I know she is currently doing a load of pink stuff for a friend's daughter in law who is expecting a girl in December 
I bought a gorgeous pink knitted cardigan bootees mittens hat and blanket yesterday for £1.50 lol -am sure the wool cost more than that, but I wanted something pink just in case I do surprise myself with a girl lol And don't think mum will knit pink for me until after baby is born

One of my sisters and a couple of my nieces all think I am carrying a girl lol and I have had really strong girl vibes all weekend (but maybe only because they put the idea in my head lol) xxx


----------



## allforthegirl

Kellie and Ieasha I could nap over and over I am sure if I let myself, but I usually hit the pillow at 9pm and in a deep sleep until I get up. i still dream a bit, but I have had night I am so deep I don't remember any of them.... I am enjoying how well I am sleeping, I am not looking forward not being able to sleep at all....


----------



## allforthegirl

Char I believe that fundal means that it is at the top of your uterus. So maybe some of it was over he front a bit. Or maybe you were so much on the go that baby was lulled by your movements. Glad that you are finally feeling baby. :cloud9:


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Good morning ladies! I hope everyone is well today. :)

We're on week 2 of 7 away from home as of today. I'm starting to sleep a bit better at night at least. The last few days the babe has been a bit crazy, moving so much more, even with my anterior placenta. Tomorrow is V day for me! WOOHOO! :D 
I have picked up a bad habit since we've been here though, I have not drank coffee for a few years on a regular basis. Mostly because I've just been too lazy to make it for myself and my husband doesn't like it. WELL, in this extended stay hotel they a have LOVELY free coffee and flavored creamers out every morning when I happen to walk by with the dog. Oh man, it's soooo good! LOL! I'm not feeling guilty about a small cup of coffee a day (MY god, I eat poptarts! HAHA) and as a LOVELY side effect, it seems to help with constipation. I'll take it. I'm sure you all wanted to know right?


----------



## allforthegirl

:rofl: I have one cup a day!! I love those creamers, though I got very addicted to them and added to me having problems losing weight. So I had to stop buying them LOL Enjoy one for me ;)

P.S. I love coffee for the bowel benefits ;)


----------



## wannabubba#4

lol whitesox - coffee has the same effect on me haha Congrats on V day tomorrow xxx

xxx


----------



## Chalrhow

Yeah im loving all the movement im getting... Baby likes to wriggle and kick for a good 30 mins just as i go to bed lol.
Not a big fan of coffee but i seen in Morrisons they are selling flavoured coffee, think i might try the chocolate 1 :)


----------



## blessedmomma

char- on my scan last Thursday she said the placenta was considered anterior for me and that's why I haven't felt the baby much. she also said it was fundal as well and was even on the left. ended up sounding like it was kinda everywhere except low or on the right lol. over the past few days I have felt the baby a little more, although not a lot

kellie- congrats on vday!!! I love a cup of coffee especially now that its cold here. I make mine really light. for some reason if I make it like normal I get all jittery, never happened before so im not sure why. but I don't like feeling that way. def helps move things along lol.

sacha- my sleep seems to go back and forth. it was really good and then I started having trouble falling asleep. which is better than waking up in the middle of the night imo. hopefully it goes back to being really good soon.


----------



## Chalrhow

Oh i really really really dislike the new forum layout... Took me ages to find this thread :(


----------



## ricschick

I'm not keen either its too white! I think you can revert back to the old version I think it's at the bottom of the screen xxx


----------



## FeistyMom

Everyone is so busy putting nursery and newborn stuff together! I feel behind, but we keep getting delayed on our home improvement projects. DH kind of procrastinated some stuff for a LONG time (he got on a 're-do the floors' kick LAST YEAR...), then when he went to do the guest room, realized the stuff he had were two different brands that are incompatible, so had to order new (thankfully cheap), that arrives sometime this week. He has to finish the floor so he can move the bed stuff from our storage shed back into the house, and move his extra computer equipment out of the garage and into the storage shed, so I can actually park in the garage before weather gets too icky.

But part of it is, we have to finish that guest room before we can really tackle some of the nursery stuff. We have my sister's family visiting around US Thanksgiving, and DH's family visiting the week before Christmas, so that is the priority. Our nursery is a shambles. The kids kept trashing it almost immediately after I cleaned, so over a month ago I shut the door and banished them (they have an entire playroom setup in our basement now, but I couldn't finish transferring toys down there because they made such a mess of it all).

Now its a season change, and I have to get all the clothes from storage in our attic crawl space down, swap out the girls' stuff, swap out the lil guy's stuff, and start transitioning him from our 'baby' dresser to other furniture. Not sure when exactly I'll be doing all that, as it seems every waking hour is spent getting people ready for school, work, driving, cooking, shuttling kids to sports, helping with homework, and bathing dirty children.

I get overwhelmed, and then I think about the rest of you ladies who have bigger broods then mine and realize I just have to keep going one day at a time.

***FOOD UPDATE*** As for food, I am a bottomless pit STILL. Eggs are sooo yummy, but honestly pretty much everything is yummy. I am currently wanting donuts SO BAD, but have resisted. I have partial leftovers today - some veg & some mashed potatoes, but need a protein source, so thinking about hitting a sandwich shop.


----------



## FeistyMom

Also, I'm not a fan of the new look. If you go to the very very bottom, and pick momtastic instead of something about magnolia (it is a dropdown that only shows up on the new view, I don't have it anymore since going to momtastic), you should get the old look back :)


----------



## wannabubba#4

Thankyou thankyou thankyou, was really hating that new look too Glad to be back.

Me and hubby are fighting, we never fight and it just makes me miserable. He is being such an arse :'(
We have hardly spoke since the weekend- I was working last night and I always check in make sure all is well and we send texts back n forth all night until he goes to bed, and last night none :( 

Just miserable and have my scan tomorrow and I don't think he has even remembered or cares. And my SPD is sore after working last night. 

Hope everyone else is having a better day :) xx


----------



## ricschick

Ah sorry Donna that hubbies being an arse!!! Men are very good at that! I hope you make up tonight so your scan is as special as it should be xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

ricschick said:


> Ah sorry Donna that hubbies being an arse!!! Men are very good at that! I hope you make up tonight so your scan is as special as it should be xxx

He is not coming anyway, my mum is coming -need to put on happy face for her, which I cannot stand :nope: She invited herself, and to be honest I would have rather my daughter or sister came but hey ho, she is mum after all -and she is away back to Spain in a few days and she just wants to feel involved.


----------



## FeistyMom

Donna - sorry to hear about fighting with you hubby. Hopefully you do make up tonight :) You are a doll for allowing your mom to go to your appt. I don't even bother telling my mom when my appts are, she would miss them even if I wanted her there!

Work is sucking my soul today I think. First world problems and all that though, I really am grateful that I have a job that is not by nature high stress nor physically taxing and that we are able to pay our bills. Gonna try some of that positive thinking, focus on the good stuff to see if it helps me calm down and sleep at night. I've been falling asleep with DS in the rocking chair during stories and lullabies this week, and then waking between 11 and midnight and not being able to sleep until after 2am. I am utterly worthless in the morning, and really struggling to get DD1 to school on time, plus I have been super fussy with the kids and making demands that I know they just aren't really able to do (i.e. why can't you all just be perfect and do exactly what you need to do when you need to do it correctly the first time always!). Blah. But positives - they got to the dentist and did well and then off to school and have been polite and everything.


----------



## Chalrhow

Back to the old forum... So glad... Thanks !! Hated the new look !! 

Donna i hope you and hubby make up... Men can be worse than children sometimes, well my OH can be, sometimes think he is my biggest kid !!


----------



## allforthegirl

I am very close to be on the outs with mine lately. I went as far to say to him that I dislike him at the moment. yet we need our basement done, so I am trying not fight as much as possible until it is finished...


----------



## tryn4

Funny, as I am coming in hereto write to you I was like what the hell is this new layout???Saw your posts & fixed it before I even posted in here lol!

AFM- I am having excrutiating back pain. UGH my neck & back feel like rocks. I have my regular check up tmrw, so after I am going for a massage. I'm at my wits end. Its keeping me up at night! It probably doesnt help that i sit at a desk all day, and also my belly is like a ton in front of me. Sitting up straight is like lighting my back on fire. Oh the things we do for these little angels. (She just kicked me btw)

Feisty Mel-dont worry I havent prepared for this one in the least. You guys are way ahead. My total new baby effort is 5 sleepers from costco. Thats only cuz they were $6 each and pretty cute. I am not buying anything second hand for this one, except we are getting a like new swing from my husbands friend who's wife recently had twins so they apparently have 3 of them. I told hubs if he was comfortable taking it then fine. Otherwise her maj is getting spankin new. I cant trust anything used, there is a bedbug epidemic in this city and I am just so skeptical. All my old stuff from the other kids was pretty much garbage, so I got rid years ago. 

Little nervous about my weigh in tmrw, but I will make sure to update you guys. Hippo might break the scale. It only goes so high *sigh*

Donna- :hugs: never mind :hugs: men...groannn...spd...takes the piss... :hugs:

Kellie-Vday = viable? or do u have a special non feb valentines day I dont know about LOL! in either case...YAY!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

HAHAHA you make me laugh every day Iesha! Yes, viability day for me. :D

I never saw the new format, so I've no clue what you're all talking about. LOL

I'm sorry about things with your DH Donna, so frustrating!

Feisty Mel, I have a pack n play, swing and carseat for this kid, that's it. 2 outfits from my MIL that are NOT something she'll wear for every day. I won't even be back home until 30 weeks so I'm hoping little J doesn't come as early as my last (34 weeks) or she may not even have clothes to come home in. :)

I'm FINALLY getting more movement! YAY! Makes me feel so much better about things. Oh and I was a complete idiot and when ordering food from the Asian Bistro today threw Spicy Tuna Maki on my order. Oh well. LOL! I ate 2 rolls. . .I'll probably throw the rest in a skillet and heat it up a bit before eating it I guess. What really sucks is that I was TOTALLY craving, I got combo lo mien, california maki and a couple egg rolls besides the tuna and I have felt fairly crappy since eating it. Even the lo mien tastes bland to me. I won't waste the food, so I'll be having it for a day or two. LOL


----------



## tryn4

LOL! In that case since I am exactly 1 week behind you...1 week til my Vday too! I have this odd feeling I will be in labour on the other Vday which is also my anniversary :dohh::dohh::dohh:


----------



## allforthegirl

So I am not all that ready. I feel like I should be more so, but I can't do anything about it until my dumb a$$ of a DH finishes that dang room..... so I decided to prepare the only way I can at the moment. Starting reading my hypnobirthing book. i am quite enjoying it so far. I agree with this lady and why this can be a revelation for all women. Not that we are strapped/bound to the birthing table and not allowed to see our babies for five days..... I am so glad it is not the 1950's....

Kellie yay for more movement. :dance:

Iesha I know what you mean by your belly weighing so much. Mine feels the same for me. I can't even sit with my legs together, my belly just doesn't allow me to comfortably, so I have sit all spread eagle. Not lady like at all. Oh and I tried to cross my legs and that is completely impossible. It is like I have a new set of man junk between my legs that get pinch when I try.


----------



## FeistyMom

Iesha - crummy to hear about your neck pain and all :( That is no fun at all. Hopefully the massage helps. At work, do you think one of those standing desk that can move from normal to standing position would help? If you have a reasonable reason for requesting one at my office, it looks like you can get one. Maybe that is an option for you :) We have a lot of stuff from the girls and the lil guy. Quite a bit of the newborn stuff is still new, so we aren't planning on buying more than a few outfits. We HAVE TO buy an infant car seat, and I'm really leaning toward a new pack n play. They are even cooler models now than the one I have (I absolutely LOVE the removeable changing tables). It will be interesting to see how many outfits I put away thinking they would be fine end up in the 'yuck what was I thinking' pile when I go through things. Assuming I actually make time to do that and it isn't a 'grab the top thing from the bag' deal when LO gets here.

Kellie - yay for movement and v-day! You'll get the shopping done; can always pick up some baby clothes while you are there. They are small and pack well, right? :D

***FOOD UPDATE***

Kellie - I had a suishi craving the other day, but did ok with just a california roll. My bigger 'no no' weakness is definitely deli meats and eggs. Subway should be ok if you get it toasted, right? Although I know that it isn't even really the meat in delis that is the most worrisome, its the veggies! Oh well. FYI the tuscan chicken is pretty ok :) And eggs... just like Sasha mentioned earlier, runny eggs with toast are GREAT!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I'd say toasted subs are totally fine! I eat lunch meat at home, I just nuke it for 30 seconds. I also got california rolls. . .just had a couple. YUM. :) 

Iesha, I have really awful neck issues as well! I did transcription for several years, plus had a rollover car accident about 15 years ago. It's flaring up with this pg for some reason. 

My husband brought home magnum ice cream bars tonight, double caramel. . .HOLY COW. Best thing ever. LOL! I sure hope I pass that dumb glucose test.


----------



## blessedmomma

donna- sorry about DH. I hope you guys make up very soon :hugs:

iesha- so sorry about your back. I used to have a desk job while pregnant and it made me so sore :( lol I had never heard of V-day til bnb. here, if your baby is born alive they will do all they can to save it no matter how far along you are. I was mortified when someone on bnb told me where she is from you have to be at least 24 weeks (viable date) for them to even consider helping your baby if its born early :saywhat: and yuck! bedbugs!!! I wouldn't buy used either if we had that going around :nope:

kellie- when is your glucose test scheduled?


----------



## ricschick

Donna how's things today I hope he has begged for forgiveness?:hugs:
Iesha I hear ya on the back front I have a bad back even when I'm not pregnant! Maybe go for a swim that may relieve the pressure for a little while? I hope the massage works I've never tried that!

I'm a sucker for sweet stuff kellie and I go to town when I'm pregnant :haha:

I don't mind secondhand things generally il happily buy nearly new baby grows and vests and things the only thing really I like new is babies cot mattress. And baby bottles. 

AFM I think I'm about to ov I had my darkest opk this morning so I'm hoping it turns positive later and I'm having watery cm so fx!:thumbup:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Leaving in half an hour for our 2nd anomaly scan :) Excitedly nervous xx

Hubby apologized for being a 'dick' (his words last nigh not mine lol, but apt) - Only thing is, I asked for when exactly he was apologizing and he said all the time, except for the original reason he was pissed at me (HE was pissed at ME!!!) Men!!! 

I know I am hormonal and probably a bit more clingly that usual but I was pissed off because he asked if we had any plans for the weekend and when I said nothing really except the baby sale on Sunday, he then said he was helping his friend do his new kitchen. Very noble and kind!! But left at 8am (said he would be back for 3pm as I was taking boys to the fairground) never came back until 9pm then repeated on the Sunday. He was supposed to be either watching the boys on Sunday for me to go to the baby market or preferably coming with me to help. For the whole 2 days he never as much as played with the kids or took the bloody dog out, and my SPD is flaring up and I am sore!!! I only work 2 shifts a week so expect to do more around the house but did he need to go away the entire weekend? He has since not even asked how I got on with buying baby things, asked to see anything I have bought and worse than anything, went into our back bedroom and smoked despite the fact that our new Moses basket was stored in there. GRRRRRRRRRRRRR Hence ME being pissed at him!!!!! The preceding day he was just a jerk (probably fuelled by the fact I learned he had smoked in the house and told him off and told him exactly what I thought of him lmao)

I could go on, but things really are petty after here (maybe more petty lol -am I being unreasonable?? really??) Anyway, he apologized in a round about way but will till make the whole affair seem as though it was me to blame for him just wanting to help his friend out.
His logic ' well, we didn't have any plans' 
My logic lol -'well PLAN to do something with your family then dick!!!' 

LMAO sorry for the language (and the long rant xx) ladies - off now to see my gorgeous little bubba <3


Hope everyone else is doing okay, hope the backache eases a bit Iesha xx


----------



## ricschick

Donna I completely understand its funny men just don't get it!:happydance: for scan day! Stay strong for team yellow! :haha::thumbup:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Bubs is beautiful, saw him / her waving and anomaly scan was perfect, lovely heart chambers and vessels as they should be <3 Still team yellow lol

xxx


----------



## allforthegirl

that is wonderful news. Did you get any picture?


----------



## Chalrhow

Brilliant news about your scan Donna... Did you get another picture... I know my hospital are sometimes funny about giving out pictures other than at your 12 and 20 week scan... Brilliant your still team :yellow: Where you even tempted to ask the sex ? 

ricschick... :thumbup: for the positive OPK... Keeping my fingers crossed you get a :bfp: this month


----------



## wannabubba#4

Charlene - no wasn't tempted in fact was scared she was gonna see and let something slip haha

I DO have a pic but says file too large to upload -haven't had problems before -anyone know how to fix ?? xxx


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Glad the scan went well! I don't think you were over reacting with DH at ALL! I would have been pissed off too. I stay home and don't have kids at home and I STILL don't do all the cleaning/cooking ect. My husband works 10-12 hours a day then comes home and is on dog duty all night long because my ankles are swelling already and I'm uncomfortable. HUGS!

Ooooh, good luck Claire!!! :D I hope this is your cycle!

My glucose test is schedule in 2 1/2 weeks. I've never had GD before but who knows. I'm much older now. LOL! It wouldn't be the end of the world if I am, It would be fairly easy to change my diet, I'm just enjoying the sweets right now while I can. HAHA


----------



## Chalrhow

wannabubba#4 said:


> Charlene - no wasn't tempted in fact was scared she was gonna see and let something slip haha
> 
> I DO have a pic but says file too large to upload -haven't had problems before -anyone know how to fix ?? xxx

If you open the file in paint there is an option to resize... It has to be less than 512kb im sure... I have the same problem when i take pictures from my phone as they are huge files... Hope that helps !x


Whitesoxfan41... Hope all goes well with your GD test... Im pretty sure that if they hadn't changed the criteria recently here then i wouldn't have been borderline.


----------



## blessedmomma

Claire- hope you ov soon!! :happydance:

donna- wow I would be upset too! yay for your scan and a healthy baby :cloud9:

kellie- I have been surprised that I didn't turn out with GD the last 3 pregnancies. hopefully not this one either!

we have such a busy weekend ahead of us! and im not sleeping well so I don't know how well its gonna go. DH works 10 hrs/day mon-thurs. so thurs when he gets off that starts our weekend. we have to get our groceries Thursday. Friday we have to get the girls last Halloween bits, 20 wk scan, and DH has to mow the church. Saturday we are going to a close by town for a community baby shower then have our fall festival/trunk or treat at church. sunday we have church and carving our pumpkins with the kids. I feel tired just thinking of all the running around. 

on the other hand our list of things we need for the baby is getting very small. I will be thankful to have it done. then I will only need a couple small things for the hospital like snacks, slipper socks, and a few travel size things. 

also, checked my newly re-upholstered car seat and its expired! it expired end of 2012 :dohh: so we will have to get a new one and I guess that one will just be a seat for her.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Thanks Charlene here's bubs lovely profile and cute button nose xxx
<3 <3
 



Attached Files:







21+5 perfect heart for BnB.jpg
File size: 45.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## blessedmomma

awww donna he/she is just perfect!


----------



## ricschick

Beautiful pic Donna so cute!!


----------



## FeistyMom

Gorgeous scan pic Donna :)

Melissa - I know what you mean about the car seat, I was bummed when I realized our infant car seat expired, also in 2012. Now I'm worried about our convertible seats too, especially since those are typically more expensive, but I will cross that bridge when I come to it. We still have 2 in convertible seats and only one in a booster so far, so it'll be interesting. IMO, the carseat situation is a better reason to space kids out than diapers even ;)

Kellie - good luck with the glucose test; I'm also dreading it.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Good luck Kellie - I get my GTT at 28weeks usually (history of PCOS and familial history)

How do you know an expired date for car seats? is it on them somewhere? How can they expire? surely if they haven't been dropped or in an accident then they are safe? Sorry if I am being dense lol (I mean I would not be keen buying a second hand one not knowing the history but surely if it is the one I used last time and I know it has never been damaged)

xx


----------



## FeistyMom

My understanding is that many of the newer materials they use in car seats these days break down over time, so the manufacturers would no longer guarentee their structural integrity. I know that washing the straps in the washing machine is typically frowned upon because it can weaken them, and that the Styrofoam (or what looks like Styrofoam to me) compacts and weakens over time too. I think of the expirations kind of like milk though - it is probably good for a bit past so not worth completely stressing over, but once you get far enough beyond better to just throw it out.

Typically car seats are 'good' for 5-7 years from the point of manufacture, so the infant seat I got for DD1 in 2007 expired *last* year in May, but we used it until DS was a year anyway (last September) and was going to transition to our convertible seat. Some have the expiration stamped into plastic on the back, and some just have a manufacturing date and you are supposed to look online to see if it is expired.

Hope that helps :)


----------



## allforthegirl

Donna your babe is so very very cute!!

Kellie I did my glucose test this morning..... wow I always get a huge buzz by those. At least it didn't taste so bad this time.


----------



## Chalrhow

Lovely scan photo donna... Thats so clear !! Love his/hers wee cute nose :)

Yeah i never knew till recently car seats expire... I bought a really expensive seat for son number 2... It was a great seat and i got around 5 years use out of it, it still looked brand new when i had to put it in the bin. I had watched a video online with a crash test dummy in an out of date car seat and the straps snapped and the dummy flew right out the seat. Although the seat i had looked perfect i just couldn't risk it and i wouldn't have gave it to charity incase it happened to anyone else !


----------



## ricschick

Wow I never knew they about car seats!! That's good to no il have to buy a new car seat for this one as all mine are on boaster seats now apart from Jamie who uses a junior seat. I've never had a glucose test why do you have to have it? X


----------



## blessedmomma

wannabubba#4 said:


> How do you know an expired date for car seats? is it on them somewhere? How can they expire? surely if they haven't been dropped or in an accident then they are safe? Sorry if I am being dense lol (I mean I would not be keen buying a second hand one not knowing the history but surely if it is the one I used last time and I know it has never been damaged)
> 
> xx

I literally just found out they can expire yesterday:wacko: someone mentioned checking the date on hers and I was thinking huh? what date? sure enough I looked mine up online and it says the manufacture date is on the side and expiration date is stamped on the bottom. we used it for our last 4 kids (starting in 2007, but manufacture date says 12/06) and it says not to use after 2012. if we did, it was barely into 2013, but I guess I need another. I thought the same as you, that if it had never been in a wreck it was fine :shrug: you would think someone having her 7th baby would know these things. we feel like we should do new on this since we don't know if a used one has been in an accident or not. 

sacha- hope you passed your test! I feel kinda loopy for a while after drinking that junk

char- I wouldn't feel right about giving ours away either since its expired. we are gonna keep it since its part of a travel system and fits on a stroller. I figure we can just buy a new carseat by itself and keep the travel system for strolling around the zoo or park. since we aren't driving surely its safe to just push her around in.


----------



## blessedmomma

FeistyMom said:


> Melissa - I know what you mean about the car seat, I was bummed when I realized our infant car seat expired, also in 2012. Now I'm worried about our convertible seats too, especially since those are typically more expensive, but I will cross that bridge when I come to it. We still have 2 in convertible seats and only one in a booster so far, so it'll be interesting. IMO, the carseat situation is a better reason to space kids out than diapers even ;)

Melissa- we have two in high back carseats and two in boosters. we also have extra ones. we will be checking all of those this weekend. im glad we have extra, but how stressful! I have the extra boosters from when I babysat my sisters kids and took them to school, and the extra high backs from my mom when my step sister grew out of hers. guess we will see which are still useable this weekend and go from there. I don't mind the carseat situation, but diapers don't bug me either lol. im weird :blush:


----------



## allforthegirl

I honestly didn't know about the expiry date either on these. Though I don't have my last carseat. I gave it away after we were done with it and would not want it back cause I have no idea what the dates would be on it other than 2014 and that is too close for call for me. I bought one anyway with out even asking my brother if he still has it. You know I never even thought of the high backed ones.... I am scared now to go look. Seriously? Am I going to have to buy another one? This sucks LOL.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

What a sweet pic! :)


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Aren't they "good" for like 5 years or something?


----------



## allforthegirl

yeah well I know know about when I bought the one..... the other I may have had for A LOT longer..... I think that one was used when DS3 was small enough.


----------



## FeistyMom

Glucose test is to check for blood sugar levels and see if you have gestational diabetes. There are several different versions, but almost all involve taking a 'fasting' blood sample, drinking a highly concentrated sugar concoction, and then taking another sample - sometimes an hour later, sometimes two hours later, and sometimes hourly for 3 hours.

My OB's practice typically does a 'simple' test, and if you fail or are borderline, they do a follow up more thorough test with a higher concentration of glucose and most blood draws. First test is a fasting draw, chug the drink, then re-draw an hour later. (Might be 2 hrs... its been a while). The more thorough test also has a fasting blood draw, chug an even more concentrated drink, and then re-draw an hour later, 2 hours later, and 3 hours later. I was borderline on my first, but passed the second with pregnancy #1; borderline on my first test with #2, but since I had passed previously with almost the same first time results, they considered that passing; and flat out failed with #3, both tests.

Hope that helps!


----------



## allforthegirl

Normally I have done the fasting one, though this time I didn't have to. Not like I ate this big meal or anything before hand. I actually only had my coffee :haha: I was in a rush this morning. :dohh: I am hoping that it doesn't affect it....


----------



## tryn4

Hey guys just a quick update...first thanks to all wishes in regards to my pain...I did go for an amazing massage and my muscles feel so relaxed which is good, although I came into work at like 3pm, so I am hoping its from the massage and not cuz I played hooky from work. Did I mention my itchies? OMG I am gonna go insane. Asked and show doc this morning he is like yea, from the pregnancy your skin is rashing. Great. Oh and from scratching I have torn my skin all along my lower back & the top of my butt (charming) he told me try aveeno oatmeal bath. I freaked out last night cuz my right palm was itching so bad, who am I to once again google it ( why why why do we do this to ourselves) and found out it could be a sign of bile in my liver, cholestasis due to pregnancy (something like that) well of course mr laid back doc was like ummm probably not but we will see. LOL greaaat. On a lighter note bp is down a lot, like 130 something over 81, I was thrilled with the lower number! ANNNNNNNND I really dont believe this but from my last appt at 17 weeks, to this one at 23 weeks (6 weeks yea?) I have gain a huge whopping ONE POUND!!!! YES thats right one measly pound! WTH! I eat like a pig...My gut is out like a meter! Crazy!


----------



## allforthegirl

Oh Iesha that is absolutely wonderful news that your BP has come down that much! I can imagine how much stress is off of your shoulders. Yippee that your weight only went up 1 lbs!! I wish. I am super jealous!!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Awesome update Iesha! (except the itchies. . .I'm super rashy on my legs where I have my tattoos. Very weird!) 

I don't have to fast this time for the glucose test, I know I had to the last time around. I'm not complaining, it's much worse when fasting IMO, the drink made me SO sick.


----------



## blessedmomma

Iesha- yay for only 1 lb!!! I am sure I wont be getting that report :blush: im shoveling it in and huge this time. the itching sounds horrible, boo. hope you don't have that illness you looked up. I think I have heard about it, but don't know too much. 

afm- our other seats are fine, yay! I have never had to fast for the glucose test. I think they only have us fast here if we fail the first one.


----------



## wannabubba#4

I have to fast for my glucose test -well did last time so presume the same this time :( It is horrid stuff to drink lol, and so boring sitting up in the CMU for ages lol - 
Claire I get tested because I have a history of PCOS and this make me more susceptible to getting type 2 diabetes (pregnant or not) and with that goes the risk of getting gestational diabetes, also my dad is a type 2 diabetic too :)

Iesha -great news about your BP that is fab, and your tiny weight gain too -yay!! Hope the itchiness calms down and it is just normal pregnancy itches and not obstetric cholestasis :hugs::hugs:

AND I better go check my car seat expiry date lol -We didn't have a car when the first two were small, so didn't have car seats and after number three we got rid of all our baby stuff ( thought we were done lmao :haha:) and I still have the one from number 4 but hoping that one is okay as it was only bought in 2010 and we only used it for 15months. Makes me feel bad that I gave the first one away to charity and have no idea whether it was safe or not -surely they should not accept things that may not be safe :(

xxx


----------



## tryn4

Thx girls, certainly happy about the bp, but the weight has me puzzled. Not complaining by any means but I literally am eating so much crap..I did get a giggle when the woman who weighed me was like wow you must have a really fast metabolism. For fat girls everywhere I silently smirked. First time those words were all together in a sentence directed at me LOL. I have become obsessive with my rash. I'm going Rambo on it. Shooting first ask questions later. Right now I'm in the car (hubby driving) and my back is soaking in an arsenal of coconut oil, teatree oil and a lil cortisone for an extra kick!


----------



## allforthegirl

That itch sounds horrible. Though yesterday when I went on one of pg tracking apps on my phone it talked about the same thing. That our hormones can cause a bright red rash and it can be even worse on your hands and feet. It only said that if it gets bad try and stay cool, that heat can make it worse. I sure hope what you are doing helps it a bit. 

AFM I think my sleep is going to start diminishing from here on out. OMG I had a nasty back spasm last night while trying to get comfortable in bed. Then this morning I woke with it 10X's worse. It is not a lower back ache either. It is mid back, amd it was horrible this morning I wanted to cry. Partially cause I didn't want to get up that early but it was the only way I could see getting a bit more comfortable. I am such a baby when it comes to my sleep. :cry:


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

HAHA I'm a HUGE baby about sleep too! I just don't function well without it. I couldn't sleep again last night, was up past 1:30am. My hips just hurt so bad, it's horrid to get comfortable. 

I had a little birdy (LOL) tell me not to purchase anything until at least January. Apparently a couple of my moms groups are getting together and having a shower for me. So darned sweet!! I've been on boards with these ladies since my youngest was little but never had a baby while with them as many others did. I always seem to have the oldest kids. HA! Guess I blew that one out of the water huh?! I'm so completely touched though.


----------



## allforthegirl

Kellie that is so sweet of your friends!! Poooo to the sore hips, pooo to us for sore bodies!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Kellie and Sacha - hope the backache and hip pain eases. My SPD is still okay - I know I will regret those words after a few hours on my feet tonight at work lol, but yeah OKAY seems about the right word lol. After the shear pain of last time, the intermittent stabs and ache is bearable lol. I have been getting woken up through the night with leg cramps tho -anyone else?? Have to jump out of bed and stand up ahhhhhh and with also getting up to pee, and my youngest wakening up to pee , I miss sleep so much too 


I was at the park today and hubby phoned -after a few minutes talking to him he asks' ' are you sure you are okay? you sound really breathless lol ''- I have noticed it, but tbh it isn't uncomfortable or distressing just a bit out of puff lol - 5 minutes pushing Dawson on a swing and in between pushes throwing the dogs ball and I am like an old woman lol.xxx

Joys of pregnancy haha


----------



## Chalrhow

Donna... Yeah i think your car seat should be ok if you only got it in 2010... Best to check, be on the safe side... And yes still fast from midnight for GTT... Do you get lucozade to drink or is it the glucose mix... Ive had both... Wouldn't mind the lucozade so much but its original flavour, the only flavour i dont like !! lol 

Iesha... Great news about your BP, mines has been creeping up slightly, and 1lb gain :happydance:

Not much news for me... Done food shopping today... Pelvis is so sore, planning a bath and early night for me :) x


----------



## wannabubba#4

Charlene -I wouldn't mine lucozade either - quite like that, it is some cheap sugary alternative I always was given yuk!! lol

Hope your pelvis feels better after your soak xxx


----------



## FeistyMom

Iesha - great news about bp & low weight gain; maybe this pregnancy has impacted your metabolism. Wouldn't that be a huge stunner if that's one of your pregnancy symptoms? Might make some of the others less crummy! Rashes suck. I typically get a small, bumpy kind of rash on my left wrist (anyone else think it odd that it is soooo specific?), and I also now have a little dry patch of itchy skin on my upper left arm. I'm a huge fan of corizone cream, hope that combination helps you out :) Google is so useful, yet so often becomes the enemy. I hope it turns out to just be 'normal' pregnancy itchiness and not liver related!!

Donna - hope your seat isn't expired; sounds like it should be in good shape though if you bought it new in 2010 :)

Melissa - Glad to hear the other seats are good to go!! It is amazing how quickly those costs add up.

Sasha - sleep? What's sleep? I'm lucky because I'm actually getting my 'normal' amount of sleep, when I don't have random insomnia. I have been falling asleep with my littlest though and then waking up again a few hours later. So total I am getting same amount, but it is in smaller bursts. Maybe that's how we gear up for newborn craziness?

Kellie - sore hips stink. Hopefully you'll be able to find a position that works to alleviate the pain!

AFM - its cramp city. Not the contraction kind, but the calf, hand, toe, foot, charlie horse kind. Started getting the warning signs 2 weeks ago, so been having at least 1 banana and/or some prunes every day for the potassium, but ran out of bananas 2 days ago and left my prunes at my office. Both of my calves feel like they are seconds away from incapacitating cramps, continually. Yuck.

But weirdest of all, I am having vivid dreams of co-workers. In the 13 years I have been with DH, I've never once strayed or even come close, but there is a co-worker I have that I do find attractive and once during an after hours office get together we ended up staying up all night talking (about work, life, all kinds of things). Nothing even remotely inappropriate has ever happened. But.... now I'm dreaming about this guy that I have to work with closely on a regular basis, and I really don't know why. Nothing overtly sexual (yet...), but last night I dreamed of an exchange where I said something to him about having to flirt with him to stay close on a project he was running that I wanted to be on, and he had this big smile and said something like good, and we ended up holding hands as we walked down the hallway... I woke up with my pulses racing! SO WEIRD. It was almost like my family didn't even exist for me while I was dreaming. So I'm in this odd position of feeling a bit guilty over something that only happened in a dream and wasn't even really that significant (holding hands? really??) but somehow felt REALLY intense at the time.

Anyone else having totally inexplicable dreams like that?


----------



## blessedmomma

Iesha- hope the combo you are using helps! those are all things I use for other things and sound great for that too :flower:

sacha- hope your aches and pains arent too horrible! and hope your sleep doesn't go out the window. im a baby too about it. had a rough week and actually slept good last night for once. :sleep:

kellie- that is so stinkin sweet of them! hope you get a lot and have a ball :kiss:

donna- I agree the carseat should still be good. I wouldn't worry about the seat you donated. you didn't know. they should check it. that was nice your DH checked on you. im out of breath very quickly too! I think its a combo of low iron and being so big this time. the baby feels all up in my lungs. I usually don't feel out of breath til 3rd tri :wacko: 

Melissa- I have an odd dream about some guy every now and then too. its usually someone who I don't ever even think about or find attractive, so weird. last night I dreamed DH and I got into an argument so I wanted to flirt with adam sandler to make him mad. that dream is messed up on so many levels. first I would never try to flirt with someone, especially not to make me DH mad :dohh: but then, adam sandler... really??? its so out of left field :shrug:

Charlene- hope your pelvis feels better after you soak :hugs2:


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Spotting after sex this far along? I've not spotted since 5 weeks. . .had sex last night, nothing "rough" (LOL) but I have a bit of brown spotting today. I'm having some noticeable contractions as well but they don't hurt. We haven't had sex in about 3 weeks. Normal?? (it's always something isn't it?)


----------



## ricschick

Iesha great news about your bp! And I hope the itching eases up!

Donna I get out of breathe and I'm not even pregnant YET! :haha:

I hope all aches and pains ease up!

AFM I finally have a positive opk!:happydance: cd20!so looks like my cycle has shortened and is becoming more regular! I just hope we catch the eggy I've felt shape pains on my left side so hopefully il ov today and class tomorrow as 1 dpo! Send me all the baby dust you can find girls so I can finally join you properly! Going down our caravan for the weekend and taking Ellie bf with us as there is a Halloween party this weekend so that will kill some time.:thumbup:


----------



## Chalrhow

ricschick... Lots of :dust::dust::dust: Hoping you caught that egg :spermy:

Whitesoxfan41... Im assuming spotting after sex is normal... Happened to me a few night ago and i haven't had any spotting since about 14 weeks... No pain and it stopped pretty much as quick as it started... When is your next midwife/doctors appointment ?


----------



## FeistyMom

Kellie - I think it is still considered normal, especially brown or pink. Its the bright red and/or high volume that is a problem. Bummer about the contractions though. I didn't spot, but I did notice I had a ton more contractions (painless) that night and the next day.

rics -lots of babydust headed your way!


----------



## ricschick

I'm sure there's nothing to worry about it may be old blood hope your ok xx


----------



## tryn4

Kellie could be because you havent had it in a while? I would say if it becomes heavier or happens again just get it checked, no harm in that.

I dont know what is going on with me, the itch is not horrible today but its there. But in addition to that, my nose bled, i vomited my lunch, and my ankles look like 2 balloons. HONESTLY! I'm thinking to myself seriously body seriously? 

Feisty mel-can u imagine. Actually now that I think about it I never have put on TONS of weight during pregnancy. I usually stay within my size range, that being said, most my clothes have spandex or some stretch to them but still...

Claire- get to bedding lady!!! fx!

Sacha-I have insomnia on a almost 7 days a week basis. I am really upset when I havent had enough..No matter what you have to do its a struggle for the day.

Oh did I also mention I had a stabbing chest pain for most of the day? right side above my boob, it seems now to have calmed down so im not gonna talk about it too much incase it hears me call its name...I feel like I have become a walking big baby new mom, like I havent had a whole whack of kids...LOL...I think my body has restarted itself and was like um no no no no wth you doing to me...another human C'MONNNNN! (when my body talks it sounds like Adam Sandler wink wink Melissa) 

Dreams-get loads of wierdo ones while pregnant, I think its pretty common...


----------



## ricschick

Iesha I think you need a few days of putting your feet up. !!!!:hugs:


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Thanks gals! It was only a bit of spotting, brown. It's stopped now! I go back to the doctor 2 weeks from Monday. I'm sure it's all okay, just one more "thing" ya know?! 

WOOHOO Claire! :)


----------



## allforthegirl

Sorry if I am missing anyone. I have been having a bit of a stressful busy day today. Our fridge went on the fritz so I have been running around looking for a new one that I can get delivered in a couple days time. Found most places have to order them, not so cool when the fridge isn't keeping anything cold... Grrr.

Iesha I would hate the insomnia, actually I think I would have to live on my own. Either that or be arrested for eating my children alive. I would honestly not be able to handle not sleeping. I would go into a very deep depression that would need major medication. I have gone without much sleep when I had post pardum with DS2 and I was the tasmanian devil running around snapping, snarling, and taking who evers head that came near. I am not a very nice person AT ALL!! So if you can live like that I bow down to you girl. You are a much better person than me LOL.

I too feel like body is fighting against me. Like Iesha said, it is basically swearing at me too. This morning I swear it was going to picket with my back ceasing like it did.

Oh and I too have had some stabbings but I figured it was just my boob..... well I was hoping it was just my boob. I went to rub it after I got the pain and my boob was extremely tender in that spot. Almost like a severely plugged duct. 

You know talking about boobs..... I usually leak some during pg..... I am not this time. Not even a tiny bit on my bras or anything. Some strange crusties on my nips but really nothing. I am finding that really weird.


----------



## FeistyMom

Sacha - crummy news about the fridge! hopefully you don't lose any food :( hang in there with sleep. I know one of the over the counter anti nausea pills I had with dd2 was actually a sleeping pill, so there are definitely things you can take. also bravo for knowing yourself and your limits! 

Iesha - it might be contagious. I am currently freaking out about my legs. I swear just under my calves has hurt like right after cramping for 2 days, and I'm out of breath going up the stairs and I feel like I've never done this pregnancy thing before!


----------



## allforthegirl

Well apparently our freezer has been on the fritz longer than I thought. I had to clean it all out and throw most of it all away. Totally sucks. I was just glad that the bag of ice or should I say water didn't have any holes in it cause I think there would have been a very big mess.


----------



## blessedmomma

Claire- hope you get that eggy :happydance:

hope everyones aches and pains don't get any worse!

sacha- sucks about the fridge and losing all that food. ouch! that's a lot of money down the drain :(


----------



## wannabubba#4

Good Luck Claire -hope you get you BFP this cycle.

Sacha I have never had leaky boobs whilst pregnant -always worried that my milk would be insufficient but managed to feed all my babies successfully xx sorry abot the fried -there is always something! isn't there? xx

xx


----------



## tryn4

LOL! I swear, its the craziest thing. I have a theory, when I had my older kids I wasn't in the best place in life and always had little ones so with each pregnancy I probably went into robo mode. Ignoring a lot of things that you would notice your body going through. Now I have the luxury of paying attention to every little thing. Also I'm 35 now last time I gave birth I was 26!

Sach-that fridge situation would irritate me to no end! Ugh sorry to hear...

Well at least telling you ladies my problems may b catching BUT I do feel better knowing I'm not alone.

The leaking thing. I never leak ever. But then again I don't produce much milk and don't breastfeed. But I always wondered if that's y I dont leak, because I hear women talk about it like its very normal in preg..my boobs are like tumbleweeds in a desert town. Dusty dry LOL


----------



## wannabubba#4

tryn4 said:


> LOL! I swear, its the craziest thing. I have a theory, when I had my older kids I wasn't in the best place in life and always had little ones so with each pregnancy I probably went into robo mode. Ignoring a lot of things that you would notice your body going through. Now I have the luxury of paying attention to every little thing. Also I'm 35 now last time I gave birth I was 26!
> 
> Sach-that fridge situation would irritate me to no end! Ugh sorry to hear...
> 
> Well at least telling you ladies my problems may b catching BUT I do feel better knowing I'm not alone.
> 
> The leaking thing. I never leak ever. But then again I don't produce much milk and don't breastfeed. But I always wondered if that's y I dont leak, because I hear women talk about it like its very normal in preg..my boobs are like tumbleweeds in a desert town. Dusty dry LOL

lmao haha dusty dry haha:haha::haha:


----------



## allforthegirl

Donna I too have always worried about my supply, but I have been able to nurse two. But that wasn't until I first had to find out why it was soooo excruciatingly painful the first two times.... Well it is still painful, but at least now I know why I have the pain and can deal with it. Didn't stop me from worrying about it during cluster feeding. when he was crying and crying and crying as I was flopping in the wind. He finally got my milk back up but man 3 months was the worst time for me. I feel proud of myself for making it through though, as I was so hard on myself for not being able to with my first two.

Iesha you ever get told why your milk doesn't come in? I over researched BF while pg with my 3rd and everything I read said it can still be possible. but I also know that certain medical issues can prevent it. Sorry i don't mean to pry, I am a info junkie when it comes to things I research LOL. I love hearing others stories and such. Probably because I had such a hard go of it.


----------



## FeistyMom

Sacha - We had a gross and messy incident when my husband unplugged a cord to plug some computers in, and didn't realize that he'd unplugged the deep freezer. On the plus side, I didn't have to defrost/de-ice it this year. He also cleaned up the whole thing, but I really hate losing freezer food :( Hope there wasn't too much in there!!

Iesha - I love hearing your experiences, and I agree - it just makes it better to know we aren't alone. I think I'm obsessing more because this is almost certainly the last one, so I am focusing more on the pregnancy itself. Plus, I'm probably becoming a bit more like my mother - she's quite the hypochondriac, to the point that we really can't believe any ailment she claims. So I'm programmed to be super sensitive to aches and pains.

AFM, add me to the sometimes leaky during pregnancy crowd. I BF #1, and in subsequent pregnancies have experienced leaking during 3rd tri. Not usually before that though. I leak like crazy post partum too, although honestly it seems like my supply has decreased with each child - almost certainly due to stress. It is so much easier on the budget though, that I'm definitely going to start BF this time around too :D


----------



## blessedmomma

I have never had leaking boobs while pregnant. but I also never needed breast pads or anything while bfing cuz they never leaked in between feeding him either. I also couldn't get anything out while pumping so maybe its related? I know I had good supply though cuz I had mastitis and clogged ducts from oversupply and got engorged to the point of having to use cabbage leaves for a week every time he dropped a feed.


----------



## tryn4

Sach- never really looked into it. I must get some because my breasts get full & hurt but I just wear a bra and 2 days it goes away. I was never really comfortable with the idea so I guess I never cared. If stress could cause it to not be as much that could have certainly been y. During the years I was pregnant before I went through massive stresses. But honestly, I'm assuming I could get some out after birth but I feel it would b so painful.


----------



## allforthegirl

Melissa I wonder if you weren't able to pump because it just wasn't the same. You have to be able to relax enough to have a let down. But who knows. That would suck having to resort to cabbage leaves. I always felt my let downs, was told I have over active letdown because DS3 would puke instead of burp. I was always in fear that my other breast would just start spraying everywhere like the other moms I knew to have it. It wasn't as bad with DS4 though, but still could feel every let down.

Iesha well that makes sense. If you are not interested in every BF then there is no real sense. My first two were bottle feed, many are and grow up totally fine. So it is just preference. I hope no one ever makes you feel bad for your decision. :hugs:


----------



## tryn4

Nahhhh! Oddly enough, only my husband who really wanted me to bf because he read it is best for baby. Of course I agree, but it made me feel so damn bad for not even having the desire to try. So I cried a little, but I explained to him I don't want to stress over it, and I don't produce a lot, and because of that I can't stand to see the baby hungry or to have painful breasts & possible infection. The whole thing just really bothers me & yea its sad I feel that way cuz I KNOW breast is best. Ppl do make u feel at times like less of a mom, and when I got real upset with my husband over it he felt really bad & said he wouldnt force the issue if I don't want to do it. On the flip side I have 4 healthy bottle fed kids so far...so hopefully this one will be too. The other thing was as I mentioned, I was completely alone. I never had the time to bf. My last one was in daycare by 3 months, had to go back to work. I always appreciated if one of my friends could give the baby a bottle while I threw in a load of wash or did some dishes, even tho I gave most feedings. But u know every extra hand helps!


----------



## allforthegirl

What ever decision you make will be a good one cause it is ultimately your decision. you do what you feel right!! <3


----------



## blessedmomma

sacha- Im not sure why pumping didn't work out for me. I tried diligently for the first 5 months. did every trick online I found plus everything the breastfeeding clinic ladies here suggested. I relaxed, held him while pumping, nursed him on the other side while pumping, used imagery in my head of the milk coming down, etc. literally everything. even bought a better pump. I could feel my let down as well and it was very painful for me. in fact I would feel let down while pumping and nothing would come out so it would leave me painfully engorged. I could get out a little more with hand expressing, but still not much. maybe an ounce if I was at it all day. I had wanted him to take a bottle of expressed milk once a day and that's why I tried so hard. it would, however, stimulate me to make more milk even though none of it came out. after 5 months of it a breastfeeding coach said maybe I was just one of those women that pumping didn't work for. I decided to give it up and never had mastitis again, or any clogged ducts. funny enough, my let down quit being painful around that time as well. it felt like razor blades prior to giving it up. I want this baby to have one bottle a day as well, even though it never worked out with my last. so I am considering trying the pumping for a week or two, otherwise she will get one bottle of formula a day. im not gonna put myself through it again.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Melissa pumping never worked for me either but then it always felt un natural to me, and I always had one or two of the other children walking in and it was awkward feeling for me. So although hubby wanted to be able to give baby a bottle of EBM it only happened about twice lol and I exclusively bfed the remaining time lol 

xx


----------



## tryn4

See thats my thing- a) I don't wanna go thru the pain or frustration. B) pumping always really grossed me out & truly feels unnatural to me & then c) being able to have another person give a feeding every so often. So I feel fairly comfortable with my bottle decision. My boobs have actually been quite painful (well moreso in my nipple area) during this pregnancy, and that alone has pissed me off & made me miserable.


----------



## allforthegirl

Melissa oh that sounds very stressful, but wow I admire you for trying for so long. That just sounds like it was so painful, razor blades for a let down? :nope: ouch! 

Donna interesting I honestly just thought that everyone could just do it. How nieve I must sound.

I love learning all of this. I really do find it fascinating. Thank you!


----------



## tryn4

Very true! Melissa you are a true champ. I just don't have it in me to cope. I'm the chick walking into the mat ward like yea I know I'm not in pain yet but line up that epidural & make sure there's a doggy bag of that stuff for later! :rofl:


----------



## allforthegirl

Iesha when you put it like that it makes sense why you rather bottle feed. :hugs: I totally would do the same in your position!!


----------



## wannabubba#4

I LOVE breastfeeding and don't find it painful at all (bar maybe sore nips first few days whilst getting over initial hurdles lol) So I do it....

BUT.... if I was in pain, did not enjoy or it , or was grossed out by it then it would not worry me using formula - whatever makes baby AND mummy happy :) xxx


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

This will be my 4th time at trying. I've never made it past 3 weeks. I'm hoping for a different experience with my VASTLY different age and different understanding of things. HA! If not, I'll bottle feed again without guilt!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Well I plan to use cloth nappies this time but wont stress out if I cannot get into it, or find disposables just so much easier that I go back to them lol -

Here's some I bought today - so cute lol xx
 



Attached Files:







131025604473_1.jpg
File size: 5.5 KB
Views: 11









300995597894_1.jpg
File size: 6.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Mapleroo

It's great to hear about everyone's BF experiences. I have found that there is a lot of stigma associated with bottle feeding, I have always felt so bad because I had quite hard time of it. It's lovely to read you are all so open to everyone's decision. With my first, he would not latch at all. I had the midwives express me (with their hands!!) into a cup and give it to him that way. I was so embarrassed and quite young. Once home I had a lactation consultant come out and spent the day trying to make my screaming newborn take my boob, to no avail. She ended up storming out of my house saying '' I wouldn't blame you if you bottle fed that difficult baby! ''. My husband ran to the shops and picked up some formula and bottles and my screaming baby became very happy and settled. Later on when his neurological issues became apparent, I was told that latching is quite often a struggle with babies with similar problems. With #2, she latched no problem, but it was a bad latch and within a couple of weeks I was bleeding and in so much pain, I just couldn't continue. By #3 I was determined to get it right! I have no problem with supply, in fact I kind of think I get enough to feed triplets lol. It was great, it only hurt for a couple of days and after that I found I actually quite enjoyed it. That is until we got a yeast infection. We tried for a couple of weeks by treating it but it kept being passed back and forth between us. I did make it to 6 weeks though and I '' learnt'' how to do it and had overall positive experience so that was nice. This time I really hope to be able to do it longer. Hopefully this baby will go easy on me and it will be a trouble free experience for us both! I really wish that whatever decision a mum makes as to her prefence for feeding was looked at more open mindedly (not entirely sure that is even a word!) and quite frankly, as no one else's business out in the world as it is on this thread. Kudos ladies!


----------



## Mapleroo

wannabubba#4 said:


> Well I plan to use cloth nappies this time but wont stress out if I cannot get into it, or find disposables just so much easier that I go back to them lol -
> 
> Here's some I bought today - so cute lol xx

They are adorable!! Cloth nappies sure have come a long way since the days of changing my younger sisters. Back then it was a piece of stinky wet towel and a pin that I either stuck her, or myself with. I too am seriously considering the cloth diaper route this time around.


----------



## blessedmomma

sacha- it did feel like razor blades!!! they even kept checking me for yeast infection several times. finally a lc told me it was just painful like that for some women.

my first 5 mos of bfing was truly horrendous. I honestly would have switched him to formula if #1 he wasn't allergic to milk so would have had to have soy formula and #2 he would have taken a bottle. I think I waited too long at 2 mos old to introduce a bottle and he wouldn't touch one by then. I will be introducing this baby to one within a week or two of her being born. my little guy had top lip tie so had a bad latch which made my supply drop. I took herbs that gave me oversupply. got him to latch better, but just had tons of problems from there. he was not getting enough hindmilk, I had vasospasms, had to have a mole on the underside of my breast removed that was getting ripped half off all the time, got mastitis and clogged ducts, he had allergies to milk eggs and nuts so had to get that out of my diet, painful letdown, blisters on my nipples, you name it!!! if it could have went wrong it did. but, I wasn't some woman determined to keep bfing and therefore persevered. it was just that he refused to take a bottle, so I had no choice. around 5 months is when things finally started getting better and I actually started enjoying bfing. I did feel like it took away all those first moments of enjoying feeding and cuddling, kissing and stroking their face. there was just so much pain that most of the time my focus was on that and not on just enjoying and loving on my baby. anyone who says ff leaves a mom less bonded can shove it. just not true.


----------



## blessedmomma

donna- love your cloth! we have quite a big stash. we do both though. i always use sposies when we are going somewhere and overnight. i haven't used my cloth since i had ms so bad. i keep saying im gonna bust them out again, but haven't yet.


----------



## allforthegirl

Melissa I thought that was you that mentioned vasospasms. I feel you with the pain there. Reynauds is what I have. It typically takes me a month to two months to fully heal properly, until then I am constantly split and cracked. I too get the sharp stabbing pains shooting to my rib cage. Was told so often that I had thrush, but it wasn't. I was always told that I needed to improve his latch, but it wasn't it. I took that drug like you and it helped. I also used lanolin like it was going out of style, then covered my nipple in a piece of plastic wrap to keep them from reopening dry scabs on my nipples. With my first two I really had a heck of a time with BF. I did feel it was ruining my time bonding. Though even with all the pain with my last two I still seemed to really enjoy it. For me it was still very much strong bond for us, and I couldn't stand to let that go, so I just kept on through the pain. Eventually it did let up a bit. But as soon as it started to get cold again out it would start to bother me all over again LOL.

Donna I too am going to be cloth diapering this one. I found it helped save a bunch of money. Once he grew out of them we just kept him in the disposables.


----------



## ricschick

I love the idea of cloth nappies but im not sure I might look into them as it would work out cheaper!!

ive not bf any of my babies purely because its just something that doesn't appeal to me and im quite screamish about my nipples and hate them being touched but this time I may just try once just so I no what it feels like. x


----------



## wannabubba#4

I will probably use disposables too if I am honest, once (if lol) baby sleeps through the night then disposables will be going o lol, and any long journeys too

Good luck with this cycle Claire -hope you get your BFP <3

I had the flu jab today and have been left feeling awful :( Light headed, nauseous, weak and lethargic; and my arm aches :'( - wish I hadn't bothered


----------



## Fairydust22

Hi ladies sorry not been on here I have been feeling nauseous and I can't eat much or drink running after my 16 month is interesting lol I have got my 12 week scan on the 15 th I can't wait I'm counting down the days :happydance: I also have my flu jab on Friday how is everyone doing ?


----------



## ricschick

thanks donna I really hope so!! hope you feel better tomorrow!!

fairydust hope you start to feel better soon too!!!

what were your first symptoms?? yesterday I had bad cramps and seriously though af was coming but thankfully she didn't! and my nipples were stinging!! more cramps today and my hips are a little sore. fx!!


----------



## Fairydust22

ricschick said:


> thanks donna I really hope so!! hope you feel better tomorrow!!
> 
> fairydust hope you start to feel better soon too!!!
> 
> what were your first symptoms?? yesterday I had bad cramps and seriously though af was coming but thankfully she didn't! and my nipples were stinging!! more cramps today and my hips are a little sore. fx!!

Thank you Hun my first symptoms were my boobs they were sore I had some cramping too 
How is it going with you Hun ?


----------



## allforthegirl

Fairydust yeah the beginning really sucks! Hope you are coping alright. 

I am doing alright. I had an amazing sleep last night, so I am very grateful for that. I too am going to get my flu shot!!


----------



## Chalrhow

Just popping in to say hello and quickly catch up... Really cold here today and ive got the worst heartburn ever... Ive never had the flu jag... I have letters in for my 3 year old and 2 year old to get it though... Will be the 1st time they have had :shrug:

ricschick... Keeping my fingers crossed for you this month !!

allforthegirl... Wish i could say the same about sleep... Ive not had a decent sleep in so long... Makes all the difference when you get a good sleep :)


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

The flu shot always makes me so ill, there's no way I'm doing it this year. 

My first symptoms with all of my pg's were sore, heavy, tingly boobs. ;)

I hope your sickness passes soon fairydust! It's quite the long haul when you're feeling so ill. Hugs!

I'm feeling okay. I have realized I really just need to take it easy. When I over do I am miserable and contracting.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Please do take it easy Kellie -that's your body telling you to stop xxx

Claire - I had sore boobs early on, increased salivation and very watery discharge, then nothing lol -was so convinced I wasn't actually pregnant by the time my scan came around, as I had no symptoms, and it kind of worried me lol

Sacha yay for a good sleep, I slept really well last night too, no night time loo trips painful SPD, round ligament pain or leg cramps for a change and no 3yo coming in for a cuddle at 5am ether Bliss!! lol -Shame it only happens once in a blue moon lol

I feel better from this morning too, thank goodness! And Charlene my 3yo just had his flu shot too (inhalation method for them, no jab) and he has been totally fine; although he has to have a second dose in 4weeks which I wasn't aware of. xx


----------



## ricschick

for the flu thing for 3 year olds do I need to approach them or will I be contacted? x


----------



## allforthegirl

Char I have been working at raising my vibration. When you do that sleep is usually is very heavy. The more I do it the better I sleep. 

I am taking my lo in to the dr this afternoon. He fell down the stairs and hurt his ankle. He is complaining about walking on it. I'm sure it is just a sprain but I just want to make sure. Half way to school today as we are walking he started to complain more and said "mommy I lied it hurts a lot!"


----------



## wannabubba#4

ricschick said:


> for the flu thing for 3 year olds do I need to approach them or will I be contacted? x

I got a letter from the health department saying that we were getting it, then 2 weeks later got an invite from my surgery :) Might be different in England though (or even health board ), Charlene and I are both under same health board xxx :hugs:


----------



## Chalrhow

wannabubba#4 said:


> ricschick said:
> 
> 
> for the flu thing for 3 year olds do I need to approach them or will I be contacted? x
> 
> I got a letter from the health department saying that we were getting it, then 2 weeks later got an invite from my surgery :) Might be different in England though (or even health board ), Charlene and I are both under same health board xxx :hugs:Click to expand...

Yeah i was the same... I actually thought it was a letter from the health visitor at first, my 7 year old is getting his at school, just had a form from school nurse... I will need to get the other 2 boys along for theirs... i was a bit apprehensive at 1st because this is the first year they have offered it to them... But think id rather they have it than get sick... I also didn't know you had to go back in 4 weeks.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Chalrhow said:


> wannabubba#4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricschick said:
> 
> 
> for the flu thing for 3 year olds do I need to approach them or will I be contacted? x
> 
> I got a letter from the health department saying that we were getting it, then 2 weeks later got an invite from my surgery :) Might be different in England though (or even health board ), Charlene and I are both under same health board xxx :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah i was the same... I actually thought it was a letter from the health visitor at first, my 7 year old is getting his at school, just had a form from school nurse... I will need to get the other 2 boys along for theirs... i was a bit apprehensive at 1st because this is the first year they have offered it to them... But think id rather they have it than get sick... I also didn't know you had to go back in 4 weeks.Click to expand...

Our school aren't doing it yet - do they get the jab or the inhaler ?
xx


----------



## blessedmomma

not going near a flu shot for us. :nope:

kellie- im going through the same thing. over did this weekend and paid for it with cramps, backache, and feet aching. overly exhausted today. you would think we would know by now to take it easy :dohh:

claire- hope this is it!!!

hoe everyone else is doing well <3

I am looking into childbirth classes to refresh myself. my last baby came so fast I didn't have time for an epi (or anything else for that matter) so I feel I need some pain management techniques in case it happens again. anyone else looking into classes???


----------



## wannabubba#4

blessedmomma said:


> not going near a flu shot for us. :nope:
> 
> kellie- im going through the same thing. over did this weekend and paid for it with cramps, backache, and feet aching. overly exhausted today. you would think we would know by now to take it easy :dohh:
> 
> claire- hope this is it!!!
> 
> hoe everyone else is doing well <3
> 
> I am looking into childbirth classes to refresh myself. my last baby came so fast I didn't have time for an epi (or anything else for that matter) so I feel I need some pain management techniques in case it happens again. anyone else looking into classes???

I am not going to classes as such, but my aqua natal class is ran by a midwife and we are welcome to stay for the parental class afterwards if we like -I don't think I will hang about (only been 3 years since our youngest), but know if there is anything being discussed I fancy then I can lol :haha: I plan on using my birthing pool and entenox for pain relief and think I will look into hypnobirthing -so if they discuss that I will definitely stay for that
xx


----------



## allforthegirl

I am not taking any birthing classes either. Last time I went I didn't feel like I learned anything about pain management. This time I am a good way through reading a hypnobirthing book. I am not going to take the class as it is really expensive, so I am just going to self teach.

Today is my u/s I can't wait to see him.


----------



## Chalrhow

wannabubba#4 said:


> Our school aren't doing it yet - do they get the jab or the inhaler ?
> xx

Im pretty sure its the nasal spray at school too... How has your wee one been after getting his ? x


----------



## Chalrhow

allforthegirl said:


> Today is my u/s I can't wait to see him.

Hope all goes well at your u/s... Ive got a whole week to wait till my next u/s, hope i get a better picture and a more patient doctor !


----------



## wannabubba#4

Chalrhow said:


> wannabubba#4 said:
> 
> 
> Our school aren't doing it yet - do they get the jab or the inhaler ?
> xx
> 
> Im pretty sure its the nasal spray at school too... How has your wee one been after getting his ? xClick to expand...

He was absolutely fine, neither up nor down -back in 4 weeks for part two, so glad it didn't traumatize him haha :haha:



allforthegirl said:


> I am not taking any birthing classes either. Last time I went I didn't feel like I learned anything about pain management. This time I am a good way through reading a hypnobirthing book. I am not going to take the class as it is really expensive, so I am just going to self teach.
> 
> Today is my u/s I can't wait to see him.

Hope all goes well today :)
What hypnotherapy book are you using?, and is it any good? have you used hypnobirthing before? any tips for me being totally new to the whole idea? lol xxx


----------



## allforthegirl

Donna This is the one I am reading.... https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/0757302661/ref=s9_simh_gw_p14_d8_i1?pf_rd_m=A3DWYIK6Y9EEQB&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=07D706JW2BS7NPVRZT7B&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1629757322&pf_rd_i=915398

I am enjoying the book a lot. I have never done it before and excited to try it. I always felt that I was never given a fair chance at letting my body just do it on its own. A lot of the stuff they talk about makes perfect sense to me. 

Well I just came home from my morning out. Looks like baby is doing really great. He is about 2lbs and in the 53.3% for size. So absolutely perfect. ........ Though something not so great is that I failed my Glucose test LOL. :dohh: It wasn't supposed to be a fasting one but I forgot to eat before, so this next test is the fasting one (which i already failed) but have to wait two hours. **big sigh** Could explain my weight gain and swelling. I most likely will be doing it on Thurs. Wish me luck ladies.....


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

UGH! Hugs and luck Sacha! I feel like I have 2 more weeks of care free eating. LOL! 

I'm wondering about birthing classes just for my husband as he has never done this before. LOL! He is truly concerned about HIMSELF, that he'll pass out. Poor guy.


----------



## allforthegirl

Awe poor dh!! Mine is good with the blood and stuff as he is a farm boy birthing cows and horses, but he is a big baby to see me in pain. So he forgets he is my coach lol


----------



## tryn4

Hey ladies!

Sach- chin up n :hugs: it could happen to any of us. My GT is on Nov 27th. But glad lil man is doing well!

AFM no flu shots for us, that crap literally almost sent me to my grave I was soooo sick from it.

I guess today is my V-day. LOL! I feel like I should get flowers & chocolates! Right now hubby & I are not speaking cuz he was being a bit of a jerkface this morning, so I have decided to completely not speak to him. Which in theory he probably loves LOL. Stupid argument over one of the kids not taking out garbage bin. The stupidity of it peed me off. Ammm soooo tired by the time I get home, I don't even eat. Just slather on the itch cream and lay down! My back is sooooo itchy :(


----------



## blessedmomma

Iesha- hope your DH comes to his senses and apologizes soon lol! sorry about the itchies, sounds like it sucks

Sacha- the probs I had with bfing definitely didn't keep me from bonding, but I think that was mostly due to him being my 6th. I could see someone having issues with it if it was their first. yay baby looks good, but sorry about the test. I hope the hypnobirthing works! im gonna look into that as well. I need to find something that works in case I don't make it in time

Kellie- my Dh was the same with the first lol. men! I joke with him about it all the time now. of course he is a pro now so he thinks its funny. I still give him crap that I was the one in pain and labor while he was worried he was gonna pass out from "seeing something" lol man up!


----------



## Chalrhow

Morning everyone...

I am beyond fed up and frustrated this morning !! So frustrated with this stupid gestational diabetes !! I was put on insulatard at night time only as my morning blood sugars where always between 5.6 - 6.0.... Which is kinda high they say it should be below 5.3... I am now on 16 units of Insulatard and my blood sugar this morning was 6.9 !!! Before bed it was 6.1... Surely after 16 units of insulin it should be lower and not higher... Any time i say to the diabetic team they just say put insulin up 2 units... I feel the insulin is doing more harm than good :cry: I know this probably doesn't make much sense in here :(


----------



## Chalrhow

Now i wish i had stayed off google...

Commonly reported side effects of Insulin insulatard nph nordisk include nausea, dehydration, blood glucose increased, stroke, high blood pressure.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Charlene -were your glucose levels MUCH higher pre insulin? I would say 5.6 -6 is normal.

Possibly the criteria for diagnosis has changed but used to be 
...
There are several different versions of the diagnostic criteria,[1] but the definition by the World Health Organization (WHO) is the most widely used.[2] Either of the following:
Fasting venous plasma glucose &#8805;7 mmol/L (ie in diabetic range - don't rely on fasting plasma glucose to exclude GDM - do a two-hour glucose tolerance test if fasting glucose is below this).[3] 
Plasma glucose &#8805;7.8 mmol/L two hours after a 75 g glucose load as part of the oral glucose tolerance test (OGTT). This group includes those with diabetes and impaired glucose tolerance (IGT).

It has been a long long time since I studied diabetes management at University and admit I am not obstetric / midwifery trained nor know much about GD specifically but this seems weird to me. unless your pre insulin glucose levels were high.

xxx No wonder you are annoyed I would be too, taking insulin and still being told your levels are too high xx :hugs:


----------



## tryn4

I will admit I know nothing about sugar levels or GD but I want to give Charl a big hug! Jeez, mothers need to really be celebrated more often as to what we sacrifice to bring forth life.

Yes hubby was much nicer by evening. My sciatica is kicking in and he has been very sweet.


----------



## Chalrhow

Donna... My blood sugars where 5.6 - 6.0 before i started any insulin... Since starting Insulin they have creeped up everyday day or so and this morning was 6.9 when ive been told this should be less than 5.3... Now ive googled it and read that sometimes insulin can increase blood glucose... Need to stay off google... I am finding it so frustrating :( 

Iesha... Thanks... Oh and congratulations on your V day... Mines is tomorrow :) x


----------



## allforthegirl

Char Gosh girl that doesn't sound fun. I know very little about the numbers part, but a lot more about the diet part. Though even I was going to ask right after reading your post, if the insulin is what is causing the increase. I have learnt that having three or four almonds or a slice of cheese (a protein) late at night can help keep your sugar down. 

Iesha I am glad that your DH came around, but ouch I hate sciatic pain. I hope it isn't a constant for you. 

So here I go ladies. I am going to my two hour test. I hope I make it with out puking this time, as I am already hungry and i won't be starting my test until after I drop DS4 at school, then I have to wait in line at the testing centre. Last time I didn't get to take my test until 9:45.


----------



## Chalrhow

Sacha... Good luck with your test... I will be trying some cheese tonight and see if it makes a difference thanks :) x


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Good luck Sacha! 

I'm not familiar with Char, but I'm sorry you're going through this mess!! Have you contacted your doctor? Any idea what they'll do? Change meds? Sigh. . .

Iesha, have you tried benadryl for your itchies? It seems to help here, but I don't have them as severe as you do. Itching is miserable!! Glad your hubs decided who was right and was nice to you. ;)

Achy belly this morning with a stuffy nose. Went to sleep around 12, had to pee at 1, 2, 4 and 6, then up at 8. Where does it all come from? I can't complain, as I have nothing to do but take care of myself and the dog. LOL


----------



## allforthegirl

Oh guys I haven't even hit the first hour and I am feeling absolutely aweful. I feel like it is all going to come back up. I don't know what I'm going to do.


----------



## Chalrhow

Sacha... Its a horrible time... Ask for some water, see if that helps... How much longer have you got to go ? Do they give you something to eat after ??


----------



## allforthegirl

They didn't give me anything. I should have brought my own water. They did give me a ice pack for the back of my neck that helped with the nausea. I was worried about driving but I was feeling a little bit better once the two hours was over. I have eaten and still feel strange, but I am sure that my body needs a bit more time to even itself all out. I am definitely needing a nap now. though I am sure once the coffee I had to get right after will keep me up. I was having crazy withdraw symptoms right at the end. So I went scrambling for caffeine. Not like I drink much but I do have a small cup a day first thing just to keep the headache away.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hope you feel better now Sacha xx -I have my GTT beginning of December -I didn't find it too bad the last time I had it, so hope not too bad this time -and good news is they tell me that let me leave after my first set of bloods and lucozade drink, and just need to return after 2 hrs for second set of bloods, so no hanging about for no reason -although I am sure that raising my activity will adversely affect the result so not sure if that is good practice lol xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Well had my 22 week midwife appointment today -all went well, heard our little bubs heart beat sounded fab <3 . Measuring right for dates, BP and urine perfect, and got my next appointment booked for 28week check and GTT at beginning of December.

OMG 28weeks, next appointment I will be third trimester, down to double figures on my countdown and in the last few weeks of work prior to maternity leave. Yay!!!!

I got my MatB1 today too -for any UK ladies, what date did yours have on it? My midwife forgot to put week of expected confinement. Is it the Sunday preceding your due date, your actual due date or the Sunday after? Looks like it should be the Sunday before, and am wondering if I could lie a bit and put the Sunday after, play dumb lol, means I have to work an extra week but with my baby's coming late maybe would not be a bad thing haha

Was looking forward to leaving on the 5th Jan though, so dunno.

I was so sore at the end of my shift this morning, could hardly lift my legs off the floor Owie!!!!! :nope::nope: So don't know if I will make it to either 5th or 12th January. Feels okay now though after resting, and saw physio today -wasted an hour of my life :wacko: - never done anything and couldn't tell me anything I didn't already know from last pregnancy. But at least I have been now.

Hope everyone else is doing well today xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

char- so sorry its getting worse :( don't know anything about it, but I hope it gets better for you

sacha- when do you get results???

kellie- hope you feel better soon


----------



## tryn4

Donna-glad bubs is doing well!

Sacha-Hope you feel better x

Kellie- I was thinking about it but wasnt sure if I could take bendryl while pregnant.Dr gave me a script for more cortisone cream and I have just beeing trying to lotion as much as I can. You feel better too!

I swear we must be syncing up, I have had a horrendous day. #1 my sciatic is now affecting my walk, my sit & my sleep comfort. Last night my hubs was rubing my back went to far down and I almost shot right off the bed! My gosh it was painful! # 2 I was exausted from bad sleep this morning, but was worried about missing work, so manage to come in. Big mistake. Havent been able to hold any food down, been vomiting away like I'm 9 weeks along or something! BIG piss take. My bosses are sympathetic but then they are quick to drop words about absences, that and missing a days pay is just something I cant afford at the mo. Oh and as if im not tired enough, to get some days off paid during the holiday I have to work 3 saturdays, 2 in Nov & 1 in early december, which is just gonna be so rough for me, but It means I get basically almost from the 25th-6th off (paid), working just 30th & 31st. So I am hoping its really worth it! *Sigh*


----------



## allforthegirl

Donna I am glad that everything went well with your apt. Though it sucks that your pain is worsening. No fun!

Melissa I am not sure. I think I may call on Friday if I don't hear anything, as I don't see the Dr again until the 12th. I would hope to see the Diabetic clinic before then if I fail again.

Iesha Missing work is really hard. I missed lots with my last too. I had no sick days left by the time my Dr wrote me off work. I went off a whole month early. Sucks that money plays such a big part in life.

I just got up for a nap and my left foot is cramping really bad. Right down to my left pinkie toe. I think the toe hurts the worse. Oh and the compression sock is working on my right leg. Just wish they made them to go up past my knee.

P.S. I hope you all pass the gtt with flying colours and no one has to do it the second time. Worst time ever!


----------



## tryn4

I'm telling you! Thats the way I feel like I'm a slave to money. As of middle Jan or so I'm done. If I'm feeling this way now I'm terrified for Dec!


----------



## allforthegirl

I would think that I would feel better by now. That test has screwed up my day big time. How horrible


----------



## tryn4

Is that it for now with the testing Sach? I say get some rest! Don't stress over it, just focus on feeling better x


----------



## allforthegirl

Iesha for now yes. I just don't feel the same is all. I have been trying to relax. I just want the day to hurry up. So I can sleep all this off.

Thanks love


----------



## blessedmomma

Donna- that's fab your appt went so well. I hope you feel better very quick.

Sacha- that stuff makes me feel like crap the rest of the day. think mine is coming in December, not looking forward to it.

Iesha- I had those issues when I was working at the county here. I wasn't pregnant but was a single mom with 2 little girls. since they were in daycare they caught every single sickness that came around so I missed a lot of work in winter times. then my house burnt down a couple days after christmas and my boss insisted I take a week off to look for another home and just cope with things. I told her I didn't have enough vacation but she kept insisting. I had to take a couple of those days unpaid and when my review came up a few months later they used it against me! not happy about the situation


----------



## allforthegirl

Melissa that sounded awful. I am sure we have all had bad stories about jobs in the past I know I have.


----------



## wannabubba#4

I work for the NHS in Scotland and they are not always the best employers lol but when I hear about how things are elsewhere I am so grateful. I am entitled to 6months full pay off on the sick, then 6 months half pay too if I required it too - then get my maternity pay for 6months on top of that (further 6months can be taken too, 13weeks at statutory maternity pay only then 13 weeks no pay but still it is offered). I have 10 weeks left until I stop for maternity leave and it is reassuring that I know if I need to go off sick with my SPD that I will still get a full wage. And any pregnancy related illness cannot be held on your work record either.

Cannot envisage the stress you ladies must be under trying to work out finances under those kind of circumstances :hugs: :hugs:

My 11yo comes back from his school trip today -how quiet it has been without him , he has been away at an activity outdoor centre all week. So looking forward to seeing him today. 

And its Halloween!! Yay - need to go decorate and get my treat bags ready for later xxxx


----------



## ricschick

Donna lovely that your appointment went so well!! 

Iesha sorry your in so much discomfort and that your boss is an arse I hope you feel better soon!

Melissa that's horrible how you was treated and just after your house burnt down how awful!! 

I hope everyone else is ok today??!! 

I'm just waiting for next week to see if we've done enough or not! In 6-7dpo and I'm hoping I ov on Saturday as I no then that we did over it and in sure u had ov pains Saturday night in bed?? Been cramping most days and yesterdays was quite sore! And I'm having lots of creamy cm too is that a good sign?? Can never remember my past signs! &#128530;


----------



## allforthegirl

Claire they could be if you knew that they are different from the other cycles. I alsways had all different things that I swore was a symptom, then turned out to be just normal and I just didn't ever notice before. Hope this a good sign for you though!! :thumbup:

*Halloween!!*


----------



## ricschick

I didn't have the creamy cm last cycle xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

creamy CM was definitely one of mine -loads of it, kept thinking AF had shown lol 
xxx


----------



## allforthegirl

gosh I would have thought that sleep would have fixed this feeling like I have been eating nothing but sugar all day. Yuck I don't like this feeling AT ALL! Yuck. I am just hoping that it will be gone by the time the boys get home from school, cause I will need all the energy I can get to get them all ready!!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Aww Sacha hope you feel better real soon xx


----------



## ricschick

We'll just been trick or treating kids have done well as usual and then off out to a party soon! I'm feeling really bloated too!!! &#128535;


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Sacha, sounds miserable! When do you get results? 

Claire. . .Fingers crossed for you!!

I've come to the conclusion that I will just have my naps during the day and stop worrying about not sleeping at night. ugh. LOL! I was folding laundry last night and caught a side view of myself in the mirror, WOW! It's been 2 weeks since I've taken a photo, I'm freaking HUGE. Whew! HAHA


----------



## allforthegirl

Kellie I will call either later tomorrow or Monday if I don't hear anything. If I have naps I find that I am not sleeping as well. So I don't nap as often unless I am just wiped out.

So just the other day I finally went in to get new bras. The ones that I bought earlier are not fitting at all. Actually it has been a few weeks now that I have been just sucking it up. I just wanted to wait as long as I could to buy new ones cause I wanted to buy nursing bra's next. It is expensive enough and I didn't want to buy bigger ones just to have to by more in a couple months. I have to say I am so very happy I did. The bra's I picked have no wire and so very comfortable.


----------



## tryn4

Hey girls, I was up most of the night, but I am on a bit of a sugar high LOL one of my dopey co-workers came in dressed up with a bag of candy so by 9:30 I had eaten 2 rolls of rockets, a bite sz twix & 2 mini peanut m & m's LOL...One cute thing, my hubby is so exhausted cuz he was up some of the night just worried over me, he said I was crying out in pain when I was dozing, and then i woke up about 1 am and that was it for me until maybe 3 or 4 am sigh...I cant even believe I have to work tmrw & sat!! only Sunday off UGH! But as Melissa said, I am scared the one or 2 times beg off they may use it against me somehow. I am working on banking some hours so that I can build up a lil cushion for myself. Just keep swimming just keep swimming! (in my Dory voice) *As I pop another rocket in mouth* back to the slave aka cotton field aka my desk...it's 5:19 pm here, I am gonna miss shelling out & trick or treat as I dont get home til 8pm :( So sad :( My kids are dressed as follows My big boy is a jabberwocky (as in the dance crew) my daughter is a lady bug or a love bug, my 12 yr old a Ninja, and my lil 9yr old is a Dr./surgeon (Dr. D. Capitate as it reads on his hospital i.d :rofl: :rofl:

OOH sidenote to Claire-creamy cm was one of my signs too!!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I'm still squeezing into uncomfortable bras when going in public and wearing super comfy, sleep type bras the rest of the time. I will need to bite the bullet and get some new REAL bras eventually. :) 

I don't have candy here and since we're in the hotel, we're obviously not giving out candy but I eat too much crap most days without it. LOL! 

I don't even know how all of you who work, do it! I'm such a spoiled brat. 

Oh and I know I'd probably sleep better at night if I didn't nap but have to pee SO often and my hips hurt all night long. Sigh. Not TOO much longer right? :)


----------



## Chalrhow

Donna... My Matb1 has my actual due date on it... Did your son enjoy his school trip ? Was he at ardentinny... Do they even still go there, lol remember going there with my school 

Sacha... I am surprised they let you leave without making sure you had something to eat and drink before you went !! I get made Tea and Toast and have to eat some before they are happy to let me go home... When do you get your results ?

Claire... When will you test ? Cramping was a big symptom for me... I was so sure AF was on her way.

I am so exhausted tonight... Had 2 halloween partys to go to... My SPD is agony tonight... I was out shopping and I thought i would walk home from the shops... Its about a mile and OH had the car at work... I could hardly move... Managed about just under half way then decided to walk to his work and poor OH had to take me home... There was no way i was making it all the way home... Just aswell really as outta no where it started hailstones !!


----------



## Chalrhow

My superheros :)
 



Attached Files:







halloween.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## tryn4

Aww Charl...they r so precious!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Fantastic pic Char! :D So sorry your SPD is so wretched.


----------



## blessedmomma

Donna- sounds like great benefits! I would take full advantage of it :thumbup:

sacha- hope you feel better! I am still using my nursing bras from mason. I outgrew them for a while right after he was born, but gradually got back into them. I didn't wear a bra for about 5-6 mos lol. I always had him in his carrier and had a cover over him while he ate so it was impossible to see if I had a bra on or not. they were too tight and with having mastitis and clogged ducts half the time I couldn't force it on :wacko:

Claire- hope this is it, cant wait to know!!!

char- so precious!!

hope everyone had a good Halloween <3

:cloud9: my little trick or treaters... (an angel, spiderman, elmo, yoda, tsuna, and a ninja)


----------



## wannabubba#4

Melissa and Charlene your kids are so gorgeous in their costumes xx

Charlene so it is, it is EDD on MatB1 I read it wrong D'oh. Oh well - saves me any dilemma haha, although tbh was tempted to put the next week along haha but never. Wishing I did now again, would not have hurt anyone grrrrr oh well what is done is done haha.
I had physio for my SPD on Wednesday -waste of time, support belt, and as I had it before I have all the information and advice and still have the crutches so have just been told to contact her if anything changes. 
Sorry you are so sore -hope it eases a bit xxx


----------



## allforthegirl

Melissa yah I am sure that these bras won't fit me for ever. I am sure I will shrink a bit after the BF is well established, at least that happened last times. But I hear you on not wanting to wear anything. I probably wouldn't either. I too bought myself a sling that should work for BF this time I am really looking forward to that!!

I am feeling a bit better today. Though I was not up for much candy at all last night. Normally I have at least three or four pieces of chocolate. I only had one, then tried a chewy candy and I just couldn't do it any more. I hardly ate a small bag of chips. It was horrible. Oh well I am sure that is a good thing. :haha:


----------



## ricschick

oh I hope you guys start to feel more comfortable soon if not make your hubbies do EVERYTHING!! lol

I love maternity bras! once I no im pregnant that's all I wear day and night and I really believe they have helped keep them where nature intended lol 
ive had cramps all yesterday and today and my boobs are killing me!! I hope this is it!!! il be testing on Friday if I can hold out that long!!! 
heres a pic of our muchkins we have a witch and pirate skeleton a cat skeleton and freddy krugar! the girl on the end is my daughters friend.


----------



## wannabubba#4

gorgeous Claire <3 Good luck with testing xxx


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Claire and Melissa, your crews are just adorable!!! :)


----------



## Chalrhow

Loving everyone's halloween pics :)

Donna... Thats whats putting me off making an appointment for Physio, it was a waste of time the last time i went... I never even got a proper support belt... I got a huge tubi grip thing that was ment for round my tummy and hips... It was more annoying than helpful as it kept rolling up at the ends and i was constantly fixing it... Im debating if i should make an appointment. :shrug:


----------



## wannabubba#4

yep was a total waste of time, and throughout the whole experience she kept looking at the clock, hurrying me along when I was talking and never even examined me or checked my hip placement or anything.

I know that if I go off sick though, my Occ health dept will have expected me to see physio, so job done for that reason ;)

I am working tomorrow, the thought fills me with dread - I get so sore by the end of the day. Lol, hell by the end of the morning haha

hope everyone has a great weekend xx


----------



## kerri28

tryn4 said:


> LOL! I swear, its the craziest thing. I have a theory, when I had my older kids I wasn't in the best place in life and always had little ones so with each pregnancy I probably went into robo mode. Ignoring a lot of things that you would notice your body going through. Now I have the luxury of paying attention to every little thing. Also I'm 35 now last time I gave birth I was 26!
> 
> Sach-that fridge situation would irritate me to no end! Ugh sorry to hear...
> 
> Well at least telling you ladies my problems may b catching BUT I do feel better knowing I'm not alone.
> 
> The leaking thing. I never leak ever. But then again I don't produce much milk and don't breastfeed. But I always wondered if that's y I dont leak, because I hear women talk about it like its very normal in preg..my boobs are like tumbleweeds in a desert town. Dusty dry LOL

I too wasn't in the best place when or marriage in general when I had my oldest 2 but now with baby 5 I am really aware of my body and everything going on. I'm able to be more cautious as this pregnancy has been touch and go, and I even knew the day I ovulated, amazing! I have always breastfed and I'm surprised I haven't leaked as these things are monsters now like I'm nursing!


----------



## allforthegirl

I am glad things are moving in the right direction for you. It is always nerve racking in the first few months.


----------



## Masonsbaby

Good luck Claire!


----------



## allforthegirl

Well I called and the nurse looked at it, and from what she could tell, I passed the GTT. Even if I still feel it, I am still not able to eat normally. Just glad I don't have to do that again. :sick:


----------



## allforthegirl

I have a question for you ladies. I was at my SIL shower last weekend and she got loads of sleep sacks. I made a comment that I probably use one, and my mother was like oh no yes you will. OOOps I guess she bought me one, but the one she got was the swaddling kind that arms don't come out. Though it got me thinking are they really necessary? My LO will be sleeping with me so I didn't think he needed anything else to keep him warm. Or are those things just for sleeping by themselves?


----------



## Chalrhow

allforthegirl said:


> I have a question for you ladies. I was at my SIL shower last weekend and she got loads of sleep sacks. I made a comment that I probably use one, and my mother was like oh no yes you will. OOOps I guess she bought me one, but the one she got was the swaddling kind that arms don't come out. Though it got me thinking are they really necessary? My LO will be sleeping with me so I didn't think he needed anything else to keep him warm. Or are those things just for sleeping by themselves?


I wouldn't use one if baby is in with you, think he would overheat. I have loads of them and only use them when they are sleeping in cot/moses basket with no covers. x


----------



## ricschick

I love the sleeping bags as thry often kick off their covers so il be using one again but I wouldn't if baby is sleeping with you x


----------



## tryn4

Hey guys, just popping in quickly. I'm gonna post Halloween pics later. Just going home from work. Sooo tired. One Saturday down, 2 more to go. It was rough. I really enjoy being lazy Saturdays :( I did get a lovely blessing my big boy told me he swept & mopped, vaccum & cleaned all the bathrooms. & now he is doing his little brothers laundry. For a kid who will be 15 next month I lucked out huh? He is such a special guy! 

The nursing/maternity bra thing. Never owned one, & can I tell u ladies my boobs don't even grow! I already think they are probably small (compared to the rest of me) but they haven't changed a bit. Just my nipples get slightly darker, but size wise NADA lol. Even after birth they get just a wee bit full but basically same sz in general. Poor me, good thing hubby an ass man :rofl:


----------



## allforthegirl

Wow Iesha that is so awesome of your son to do that. :thumbup: I had to stand guard as my children did their chores today. I hate doing it but sometimes it is a must. 

I must have over done it somewhere. Just not sure doing what, but I am feeling pretty awful today. Unless it is the flu shot, but I don't think so. I have been battling with an achy lower ab all day, and now my back is just aggravating me :shrug: Maybe there is a simple explanation.... I am pregnant!


----------



## ricschick

Iesha bless your son how lovely if him!! I have to remind mine if the little chores they do have! 
Aftg I hope you feel better tomorrow! Xx


----------



## blessedmomma

sacha- yay for passing! we use the sleep sacks (not the swaddling kind) for the first couple weeks and we co-sleep. after that the baby gets too hot. aahhh looking forward to cuddling a newborn all night again <3

iesha- yay for your 15 yr old helping out! its so refreshing. my kids have kinda a lot of chores, but they still surprise me sometimes and do extra and even let me sleep in while they do it. lovely!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Sacha glad you passed and hope the aches and pains are resolved today x

Iesha - what a fab son you have, mine help when they want something or on pocket money day otherwise it is really forced as they try and put things off constantly.

Claire -how are you hunny? 

Melisa -cannot wait for the early baby days cuddling my newborn too <3

I was working all day yesterday and was in pain with my SPD after only 2 hrs in -eeek!! Hobbling and waddling and feeling like I had been kicked in the hoo-ha lol Everyone (bar the actual boss, who never spoke to me all day; think her philosophy was if she didn't see it, then it didn't happen lol - scared she would need to offer to let me go home I think haha), anyway everyone else was so sweet, really concerned about me and trying to help out as much as possible. The second in charge offered me to go home lol but if I go off now, that will be me, I wont be back and I am trying to make it a few more weeks at least :(

Bit better today though, and need to rest - My boss phoned this morning and asked if I could do extra hours tonight lol -she really IS clueless haha.


xxx


----------



## Chalrhow

Donna... How many more weeks are you working before you go on maternity leave ? Did you tell your boss where to go this morning... SPD really sucks... Hope you can manage a few more weeks :( 

Iesha... I need a son like yours !! My 15 year old will only help with housework when he wants something in return... Just getting him to put his dirty washing in the basket is an effort .


----------



## wannabubba#4

Charlene - I was originally planning stopping at 32 weeks, but secretly hoping to reach 28 weeks, now I will just see how things go :( I have 2 more weeks then am off on parental leave for a week and that would take me to nearly 27 weeks when I return. So looks like 28 weeks might be realistic if not sooner. I need to go in this week to HR and put in my official leaving date lol; so 32 weeks for that, but hmmmmmmmmmmm don't think so lol. Looks like a few weeks on the sick will be coming up. I feel bad going sick though, but refuse to take early mat leave and lose the precious time afterwards with my new baby because of this stupid SPD grrrrrrrrrrrr

xxx


----------



## allforthegirl

Donna that sounds just awful. I sure hope that it goes quickly and doesn't get any worse for you, though I know that may be wishful thinking.

I am feeling a bit better this morning, though because we watched a movie last night, I didn't get my usual sleep. I am sure I will just trudge along. LOL


----------



## tryn4

Donna that spd sounds horrid. I really am having more aches n pains this time round, but I don't think in hindsight its anything like your coping with although I do an am getting that kicked in the crotch bone pain lol too!

Thanks ladies, my eldest is a special guy. He has always been my little caretaker. My daughter who will be 14 next month WHOLEEEE different story. Soooooo lazy, but of course she is an accomplished student whereas my big helper is learning disabled and gets in trouble at school all the time for foolishness. Mouthing off, just being a badass which is funny since at home he is a mama's boy so sweet n kind and helpful! My 2 younger boys too l-a-z-y! omg n sooooo nasty lol....so I always try to think they all have good n bad qualities, but yea the younger 3 gotta bribe them for simple stuff although they have regular unpaid chores but they are even so lazy at that. Jeez! So here are the Halloween pics, oh and I just did a lovely shop for lil miss online at old navy, they had crazy sales plus 30% off, so got a nice snowsuit, like 20 pair socks, 20 or so onesies, a jacket, some lil leggings and skinny jeans LOL 0-3 haaaa cant wait including tax $130 oh and that included a sweater for mummy (me)!! Anyhow she turns out to be a boy we are sooo screwed lol. So in the pics we have Chin aka Ninja, Tekia aka the lovelybug Kymani as the Dr. D. Capitate & the last is my big one Shemar as jabberwocky with the doc lol
 



Attached Files:







chinha.jpg
File size: 4.9 KB
Views: 12









tekha.jpg
File size: 4.7 KB
Views: 13









kyha.jpg
File size: 2.8 KB
Views: 13









shamkyha.jpg
File size: 3.8 KB
Views: 14


----------



## allforthegirl

Iesha well at least you have one really good helper. That certainly makes a big difference. Mine too have their chores, and my oldest always gets so mad cause he has more the his brother closest to him. Though there is a really good reason, DS2 is socially and mentally more like he is 6 than 10, so I have to keep his chores appropriate for his "real age". Though they all know that they have to get these chores done before they go out and/or play video games on not so nice days. I am very strict with this so they know they get nothing unless they are done. I know I am a hard a$$ but if I don't they will walk all over me. My problem with them and cleaning is if they have a chore to do together..... that is when I have to stand over them, they just can't seem to work together at something.


----------



## ricschick

donna your a trooper for going in and doing the hours you do!! stupid boss!!
im fine ive been cramping now for a good 3 days straight not sure if its pregnancy related as this morning I woke up busting for the loo and found it hard to actually go a wee, thieve eased now tho. I think my sense of smell has increased because I can smell everything including things others cant lol but I don't want to get my hopes up. still feeling quite wet down below soz tmi but I was looking back on my old journal when we were trying for Jamie and my symptoms before my bfp was cramping sore boobs and feeling really wet so im hopeing!! will no by Friday hopefully and the:witch: wont come!! :thumbup:


----------



## ricschick

great Halloween pics!!!

what chores do you give?? im gonna start giving them certain chores just not sure which ones!


----------



## allforthegirl

Claire As for daily(ish) chores my 11 yo has to empty the dishwasher everyday, or more than once if we go through a lot. My 10 yo has to take out recycling and sometimes garbage. 7 yo has to pick up his room. My 3 yo his toys, I know this isn't much for him, but I get him to help me when I am cleaning. Randomly I pick one to clean the table before supper.

As for chores on the weekend, my 11 yo will have laundry (11yo and 10yo share a room), my 10 yo bathroom, 7 yo bathroom. They all have to put away their own laundry, even my 3 yo, help clean the playroom, front entrance, tidy up really what ever I feel they have neglected.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Sounds promising Claire!! :) 

I can't imagine doing the job you do Donna. . .I have the kicked in crotch feeling most days, more prominent after sitting in a certain position then trying to walk. Hang in there!

Sacha, your kids are so little to have such great make up for halloween! I can't imagine mine sitting still for that long at that age. They look fab!

Iesha, SCORE on the Old Navy deals! I pretty much say every day that I need to get my butt in gear and start shopping. Great costumes for your kids as well!

Daylight savings ended here last night. . .nobody told the dog about the deal. ;) My girls started having chores very young. They're all old enough to take care of a lot these days but none of them live with me. 

Hope everyone has a great Sunday!


----------



## allforthegirl

Kellie believe it or not the two younger ones (werewolves) only took me no more than 5 min. My eldest had a half mask that glued on, so I only needed to blend the skin colours in, and drip fake blood on him LOL I love doing face makeup.


----------



## Chalrhow

Brilliant halloween pics !!

Claire... Your symptoms sound promising... Keeping my fingers crossed :)

I had a massive clearout of toys today... I will definitely not be buying any toys for Christmas for them this year !! Im exhausted... I also cleared out loads of clothes... My oldest takes out the rubbish and my OH does the dishwasher, i wouldn't trust any of them to do laundry... Probably my own fault that they don't do many chores as i don't trust them to do it right... Need to start trusting them with more chores... Nearly bath / bedtime here !!


----------



## blessedmomma

donna- I feel so bad you are having such a tough time at work. I know what you mean about using up your time early though. my DH used some of his paternity leave with our last 2 babies at the end of the pregnancies since I was put on bedrest with both and it sucked after they came that he didn't get as much time.

as for chores my 13 and 15 yr olds alternate between laundry and dishes every day. which really can be a chore around here with about 2-3 loads of each a day. my 3 and 6 year olds straighten up the living room and play room and vacuum. the 1 and 2 year olds wipe down everything and dust. then I start school work for the 3, 6, 13, and 15 year olds. and the younger two I read books to and sing with in between school work. 

I am really spoiled lately since my girls (the 13 and 15 yr old) have been getting the boys up and feeding them breakfast while I sleep in. they also make lunch for everyone. the most I do is make dinner every day. DH cleans up after dinner and we take turns bathing the LO's. 

DH and I do the grocery shopping together and today I think I overdid it. my back is killing me, so im sitting here with the heating pad on. DH is making dinner tonight so I can sit a minute. I know its nothing like spd, but I get horrible back aches when im pregnant. just gets worse and worse as it goes along. since im so much bigger this time its starting earlier. boo


----------



## wannabubba#4

Melissa - Oh Backache is horrible - I haven't suffered too badly from it in general but have had the odd occasion when I have done something at work and pulled something and OMG Pain! Like nothing I have felt before -it is so hard to get on top of too, especially when pregnant I would imagine -hope you feel better soon

xxx


----------



## ricschick

Melissa thanks for that il start doing that I think!! as they don't do a lot at the moment but I did make a start yesterday where my 9 yo hovered and mopped the floor and my 7 yo sorted the washing out while il cooked the dinner:thumbup: hope your back feels better soon I have a bad back even when im not pregnant lol 

I woke in the night busting for the loo and I never wake in the night unless one of the kids wakes me! and ive woken up feeling like crap! a slight sore throat and my back is really sore this morning, still bloated and crampy and I felt sick last night and slightly this morning. oh roll on Friday so il no one way or the other!!!


----------



## tryn4

Melissa- the back pain has really bothered me as well this time.

As for my kids, they have to clean their own rooms. The older 2 alternate making lunches. One does dish duty but I occasionally have the little one rinse. The rest is pretty much shared up. They do our bathrooms too, but my big boy oversees all that. My daughter does her own washing, and my son does his n his brothers. I do mine & hubby, but if I have the time I will help them. I cook all the bigger meals but my son can do spaghetti, and my daughter does easy stuff like grill cheese & nuggets & fries etc. The kids will do a small shop at supermarket for me if I give them a list. So I really can't complain. I train my kids that everyone have to help. Even when they were little, they had to tidy toys etc.


----------



## allforthegirl

Claire those do sound like great signs GL :flower:

Iesha wow shopping? I can't do that. I am a bit of a control freak. I am worried I would just have to go do it myself anyways. :haha:

AFM I am not doing so well over here. Not pain or anything like that, I feel good really, just emotionally I am in a hole today. DH and I are having problems, it is very hard on a person if the other feels the only way to be is negative. It is really wearing on me. I am very tired today. I am going to have to work very hard today to get myself out of this. :sad1:


----------



## ricschick

ah sacha sorry your feeling crappy I hope you too can work things out!!:hugs:


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I'm sorry Sacha! Big hugs girl! I hope things smooth out soon. 

No nap yesterday for me even though I didn't sleep well the night before, really wanted to sleep good last night. Blah. Up past 2am, I'm achy and uncomfortable. Sometimes I can't fathom going 14 more weeks. 26 weeks tomorrow, I'm in double digits today for days at least. I gave myself a near heart attack yesterday when I realized I had my youngest 8 weeks from where I am now. SO not ready for that! We're going home this coming weekend for 4 days as I have my doctor's appointment a week from today and my GTT. I can't WAIT to sleep in my own bed. When we get back here we'll only have 2 weeks left, then home for good. THEN I can get everything ready for the babe. I have no choice but to nap today, I can barely keep my eyes open.


----------



## allforthegirl

Kellie blah I hope you at least get good sleep with your nap. :hugs: it will be nice to be at home again.


----------



## Chalrhow

Woke up today feeling rubbish... I have a cold... Throat is so sore and have almost lost my voice, which i think the kids are quite glad about lol... Less than 24 hours till my next scan :happydance:


----------



## blessedmomma

Claire- hope this is it!!!! 

Iesha- I agree completely. its very important for DH and I to teach our kids early to have responsibilities

Sacha and Char- hope you feel better :hugs:

Kellie- hope you get a good nap and enjoy your own bed!


----------



## tryn4

Sach-Cheer up buttercup x I also like to control the shopping but I must admit, when I send them on small shops I save money cuz I know I will pick up more than essentials, AND every so often it gives me a break.

Kellie feel better...I know this is gonna sound strange & tmi, but I am having serious sleep problems too and what hellps me is sex. LOL yea i said it. We had sex saturday (tmi) & sunday (tmi) and both night i slept pretty good. Oh but it has to be good sex the orgasmic kind (tmi) :rofl:


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

HAHA. . .I need some information on natural testosterone boosters for my husband! 

I miss having my teenage girls run errands for me! It's the bomb. :) 

I did nap well today. I think my hip pain combined with returned nausea is just annoying the hell out of me.


----------



## ricschick

well im baffled!!! hubby asked me to do a test (such a bad influence lol) anyway so I did. hpt came back neg which is no surprize as I normally have to miss a period first but for some reason I thought id dip a opk as they can be used a pregnancy tests or so ive heard and bam POSITIVE????? same this morning too, so now I don't no what to think?? as you no I got a + on cd19/20 and I had ov pains. confused.com:wacko:

heres the link to hpt gallery

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/2055923-please-tell-me-you-think-see.html


----------



## wannabubba#4

I have never used OPK s at all hun so really cannot comment on them giving +ve pregnancy results or not but sending you loads of PMA and hoping you do get your BFP this month -What test did you use for HPT? Do you have a Superdrug nearby? I always got my early BFP's on Superdrugs HPTs xxx

Good Luck xxx

As a side note I got my BFP with Dawson on bonfire night 4 years ago -seems like only yesterday lol xxx


----------



## allforthegirl

Kellie I am glad that you had a better sleep with your nap. 

Claire I am not sure about the whole opk thing either. I swear I have seen some that are pos and yet still get their AF. I am so not sure. GL though I hope it is your cycle!! :thumbup:


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

HUGS Claire! I've no experience with OPK's either. 

Feeling better this morning, although I only slept about 6 hours (with 2 or 3 pee wakes) I feel more rested. Now if I can get my bowels moving again (TMI sorry) after taking zofran for a few days. There seems to be no break, there's always something. LOL I went several days without then BAM nauseated again.


----------



## allforthegirl

Ugh I feel for you ladies that have nausea this long. Yuck!! This time I have no constipation, though have had some major loose stool the last week that got me very nervous. I am hoping it is done now.


----------



## Chalrhow

Hi... Not long back from my scan... still team :yellow: Midwife think i might have urine infection, there was blood and lucosomethings in my sample... Dont think ive ever had an infection before.

Got a slightly better photo... Thats me back every 2 weeks for growth scan from now on.
 



Attached Files:







baby.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Chalrhow

ricschick said:


> well im baffled!!! hubby asked me to do a test (such a bad influence lol) anyway so I did. hpt came back neg which is no surprize as I normally have to miss a period first but for some reason I thought id dip a opk as they can be used a pregnancy tests or so ive heard and bam POSITIVE????? same this morning too, so now I don't no what to think?? as you no I got a + on cd19/20 and I had ov pains. confused.com:wacko:
> 
> heres the link to hpt gallery
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/2055923-please-tell-me-you-think-see.html

I can see 2 lines on the middle test in the pic after it has dried !! I have read you usually get a positive OPK before a positive BFP... I think def :bfp: If you are near Tesco or Superdrugs get 1 of there own make test... They are really sensitive... I always get a nice line at least 2 days before AF is due... Keep testing... So exciting :)


----------



## wannabubba#4

Chalrhow said:


> ricschick said:
> 
> 
> well im baffled!!! hubby asked me to do a test (such a bad influence lol) anyway so I did. hpt came back neg which is no surprize as I normally have to miss a period first but for some reason I thought id dip a opk as they can be used a pregnancy tests or so ive heard and bam POSITIVE????? same this morning too, so now I don't no what to think?? as you no I got a + on cd19/20 and I had ov pains. confused.com:wacko:
> 
> heres the link to hpt gallery
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/2055923-please-tell-me-you-think-see.html
> 
> I can see 2 lines on the middle test in the pic after it has dried !! I have read you usually get a positive OPK before a positive BFP... I think def :bfp: If you are near Tesco or Superdrugs get 1 of there own make test... They are really sensitive... I always get a nice line at least 2 days before AF is due... Keep testing... So exciting :)Click to expand...

Claire get yourself to Tesco or superdrug lol - I wanna know lol :haha:

Good luck xxxx

Charlene -that is a fab scan pic so clear - congrats on staying team yellow lol And yep sounds like you have an UTI -did she start you on any antibiotics or waiting on a formal result? Drink plenty fluids and especially cranberry juice is good xx

xx


----------



## allforthegirl

Great pic Char!!

yes Claire go get another test!! :test:


----------



## Chalrhow

Donna... No, no antibiotics yet... I've to hand in a midstream sample... Ive not had any symptoms... I need to try increase my fluids, im really bad at drinking what i should in a day, think the fact i have to pee every 5 mins puts me off drinking but i will try :coffee:

Is anyone having fireworks tonight... Not me... OH is at work, so cozy night in and we might see some out the window x


----------



## blessedmomma

Kellie- im glad you got a better nap today 

Claire- I would say either you had a false surge the first time or you are pregnant. are you temping? cant wait to see another brand hpt!!!

Char- beautiful LO!!! sorry about the infection. hope it clears up very soon :hugs:

afm- im feeling very overwhelmed today. I was doing some research on pain management for fast labors. found out anything under 3 hrs is called a precipitous labor. that means my last 2 labors were. I found out that there isn't really much you can do for pain management. I would have thought a fast labor would be a blessing, but actually it really sucks. its traumatic and horrendous. the contractions begin very strong and too close together to even catch your breath. feeling very scared of it this time :( I read some posts of other women who experienced it and the techniques they were able to use in their previous labors were useless in their precipitous labors. great.


----------



## tryn4

Melissa-Here is my genius advice off the top of my mad head #1) call ahead for an epi LOL...tell them to have it ready #2 Keep legs closed and let them know by any means necessary you are in extreme pain and need relief (assuming you do want medicated relief) DO NOT PUSH. I live by those 3 rules until I am sat comfortably with top up button firmly in my palm, finger on trigger. Then and ONLY then will I agree to pushing LOL!

Char- sorry about the infection probably nothing too serious, hopefully your not in any discomfort. Great pic of bubs ( I say boy)

Claire -TESTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT I also see line when its dry. 
I used opk's but didnt use them as a preg test. I had some of those on hand, so I used them. I did get a more faint line on the cheapies, at about 16 dpo, but great lines on a frer & the other one (cant recall the name)

Kellie-glad you got some sleep...i know I DID *wink* *wink*


----------



## ricschick

iesha you do make me laugh!!!

thanks Charlene gorgeous scan pic!! and hope the water infection clears up!!

its funny I asked my friend to buy me a superdrug test todays so she comes back with a boots one!:dohh:

ive done 3 opks today and they are all positive im gonna test again in the morning with a hpt. we shall see:shrug:


----------



## blessedmomma

tryn4 said:


> Melissa-Here is my genius advice off the top of my mad head #1) call ahead for an epi LOL...tell them to have it ready #2 Keep legs closed and let them know by any means necessary you are in extreme pain and need relief (assuming you do want medicated relief) DO NOT PUSH. I live by those 3 rules until I am sat comfortably with top up button firmly in my palm, finger on trigger. Then and ONLY then will I agree to pushing LOL!
> name)

I would love if this would work lol. unfortunately if its like last time it wouldn't matter. I barely made it to the hospital last time and that hospital was only 15 mins away. the one I have to go to this time is about 45 mins. I know a lot of women on bnb are against induction, but I honestly think if I make it far enough it will be better than any other outcome for me. at least I will for sure be at the hospital and have the possibility of some relief. my ob offered me to be induced at 39 wks, then when she realized I usually go before then she said she would try to make it earlier. I usually go into labor on my own between 37-38 wks. I don't think they can agree to an induction that early without complications being present. im not sure how its gonna go, but I am very nervous for this labor. think there will be no bouncing on a birthing ball, extra walking, or sex the last month or 2 that im pregnant. I cant chance anything moving this along any quicker than its gonna go already


----------



## tryn4

Awwww boo. I'm all for induction. I don't like surprises lol or rushing! A woman gave birth on the side of the highway few weeks ago...ermmm no thanks! If you make it to 37 wk ask for the induction, make 2 bounce on the ball & off u go LOL. I bet u are dialated by then so there is no reason u can't be induced but I bet u go into labor natural it just may buy u time.


----------



## blessedmomma

I don't think she can do any earlier than 38 wks unless the baby is in danger somehow. I think I might agree to that and hope and pray I make it. I'm usually a couple days before 38 wks on my own and also between 3-4 cm dilated by then. maybe I will put myself on bedrest the last few weeks in an attempt to keep her in til induction lol.

side of the highway.... not for me :nope:


----------



## ricschick

Melissa wow you have fast labour my shortest was 10 hours may be we can swop a little time il give you a few extra hours and il have a few less??

well I did an opk last night which was pos! this morning I did with fmu a opk and a hpt the opk was very pos and the hpt has a very faint line! see if you can see it?

the first one is slightly tweaked.


----------



## wannabubba#4

I am the opposite, anything to prevent induction in my case lol :D -
1st labour was spontaneous but not progressing after 20hrs or so and they decided to break my waters -OMG the immense pain, the 4 hrs or so of pushing, the episiotomy , the pain afterwards from every muscle in my body aching (first baby though, so par for the course I thought) 

2nd and third spontaneous (8hrs and 3hrs respectively) and yeah still some pain (of course I was birthing a 7-8lb baby lol) but no tears or episiotomy and home directly afterwards feeling empowered and full of adrenaline lol

4th baby - late induced, artificial rupture of membranes again (only no Pitocin or anything) horrendous experience, my body wasn't ready to labour, he was too high up, went into fetal distress passed meconium, lost his heart beat on scalp monitoring and I was sure we had lost him. People screaming for theatre to be arranged, no time was 10cms dilated and a few moments later in lithotomy position on stirrups with aid of forceps and no anaesthesia he was pulled from me. I tore, he had facial palsy due to forceps use (which resolved by the next morning) and I could not move due to pain in pelvis. Had severe SPD , was already on crutches and really should not have had stirrups used or forceps lol, but then bubs is here and healthy so that is all that matters really. But I truly feel, all the problems were caused by my induction when baby was just to ready to come yet.

They moved my date from LMP to scan date by a week last time (and this time too) so I am sure he would have come spontaneously in the next week and still not technically been as late as they thought. 

I am really trying to focus on deliveries 2 and 3 lol, the thought of going through the induction again sends shivers down my spine and makes me feel physically sick :( Fingers crossed that I don't need to worry about it this time and this baby will be good and come on time lol (doubt it lol 3 out of 4 have been late so far haha)
xxxx


----------



## allforthegirl

Donna I am with you, avoiding induction at all cost!! I don't like the way my body had to deal with it going too fast. I want that quiet approach that hypobirthing gives&#8230;. ahhhhh


----------



## Chalrhow

I've only have 2 normal deliveries :( My 2nd i was induced and was the worst labour ever

My 1st labour started 2 days late, my waters broke, i got to hospital and i was more than half way there... Was a total of 6 hours... i had an episiotomy he was 7lb exactly.

My 2nd i was induced, i started having pains and was told to go to sleep they were only prostin pains, eventually she must have got fed up with me pestering her and sent me to labour ward, I had a lovely midwife there, she examined me and i was more than half way there again... I was having 1 contraction on top of the other... totally couldn't cope, was screaming for pain relief, epidural, c/section, was told that the baby was in distress and that they where taking me for a c/section, i wasn't allowed pain relief, I started pushing before i should have, had a 2nd degree tear and 8lb 15oz baby... i swore never ever again id have another !!

Baby 3 was breech and i was told they dont do breech deliveries so at 38 weeks i had a c/section, really wish now i had insisted that they waited till 40 weeks just incase he turned. I had a PPH and lost nearly 2 litres of blood.

Number 4 i was told i could have a VBAC right up till 3 weeks before my due date then i was told id need another section.

Last pregnancy another c/section at 39 weeks and this pregnancy id love a VBAC but deep down i know i will end up another c/section, no one seems to want to support me, consultant, midwife, even my own family :(


----------



## allforthegirl

Ok ladies I just had to buy these. They are The cutest little pants going!!


----------



## Chalrhow

allforthegirl said:


> Ok ladies I just had to buy these. They are The cutest little pants going!!
> 
> View attachment 694791

They are so cute... I wanna buy some baby clothes, but ive not seen any unisex clothes ive liked :(


----------



## allforthegirl

It is hard to find cute unisex stuff. Other wise your baby ends up just wearing all grey, green and yellow. It would get a boring after awhile. Just buy enough for the first few days then go crazy once you have baby!!


----------



## wannabubba#4

allforthegirl said:


> It is hard to find cute unisex stuff. Other wise your baby ends up just wearing all grey, green and yellow. It would get a boring after awhile. Just buy enough for the first few days then go crazy once you have baby!!

This is what I am planning to do :haha: - unless he is a boy then I have a full wardrobe of stuff; in which case we don't need anything and I will probably only buy a few things.
Neutral wise I have bought, 6 newborn sleepsuits and 6 vests and 2 little outfits , 6 0-3 month sleepsuits , 6 vests and a snowsuit and a couple of tiny first size hats and scratch mittens. I am going to get a newborn snowsuit and some neutral coloured cardigans then I am done , until after he/she arrives.

Those trousers you bought are adorable.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Great pants! :) <3


----------



## allforthegirl

I honestly wanted to buy way more than just three but I sent it to my mother so maybe I will get a few more LOL


----------



## Masonsbaby

Looks like a bfp to me Claire!


----------



## blessedmomma

Claire- i see a line too hun!!!


----------



## tryn4

I have to post a pic of the skinny jeans I got for the baby. I forgot how tiny newborn things are! Sooo cute! I've noticed grey is s big unisex color but its so boring. This was one of the reasons I couldn't stay team yellow :( that & I probably have like a touch of adult a.d.d LOL


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Holy cow Claire! Looks like a positive to me!! AHHHHH!!!!


----------



## allforthegirl

Iesha I would love to see them!!

Something fun I noticed today&#8230;. I noticed that my belly button is pushing my belly ring over. First time it has ever stuck out this far before. I kinda like it.


----------



## ricschick

still getting +opks and faint line on hpt so hopefully it will get darker!! im not due on til sat so we will see, I never get early bfp!! I mean why else would I be getting loads of + opks for 4 days and no other ov symptoms?? oh I hope so!!

also we are moving!!!:happydance: to a 4 bedroomed house!! im so excited!! its a new build so has never been lived in!! it has 3 floors too. out of here in 2 weeks!! so packing today!!!:happydance:


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Fantastic! Best of luck with your move!


----------



## tryn4

Sounds lovely Claire!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Yay Could be just perfect timing then Claire xx Hope the move goes well xxx


----------



## allforthegirl

Claire hopefully it does get darker for you. Oh but moving into a new place is the best! You get to make it your own, and it feels like a fresh start!! 

Well I am not sure if it is because I did too much yesterday or it is just because that it is that time, but I am not sleeping very well. Getting up in the morning is getting harder and harder. I am tossing and turning more, and it is starting to hurt more doing so. BLAH!!

On a happier note I am going to buy our new laundry team tomorrow. My washer is so small (about 3 cu ft) that I am having trouble keeping up. My two older boys probably end up doing about 10 loads just for their stuff, I do three for the younger two (I am sure I put more in it and separate less too, then DH I am sure would end up doing over 5 for his stuff. That is not including towels and bedding either UGH! We have been shopping for about two years for the set we want to go on a really good sale. Then when my naive self thinking we had a large capacity washer, was told other wise by someone in the industry for a very long time, that i actually had a small washer, that was my motivation to just buy one!! it is going to make the world of the difference in this house. I am very excited to have so much more room and I can actually get laundry done once and a while. :dance:


----------



## Chalrhow

Claire... Hoping your tests get darker !

Sacha ... Your not the only one not sleeping well... I was up all night till 8am this morning then went back to bed till 10am... Completely exhausted... I couldn't get comfortable at all... and the more i was tossing and turning the more frustrated i was that i wasn't sleeping... ended up getting up and watching rubbish on demand all night :( 

Its my babies 1st birthday tomorrow... Cant believe how fast the year has went... Need to get a decent sleep tonight... Loads to do tomorrow :) x


----------



## wannabubba#4

Happy Birthday to your little one xx
:cake:

My VIABILITY day :happydance::happydance:
Baby is now approx. 1lb 3 oz and 30cm length head to toe lol and viable xx woop!! 

xx


----------



## allforthegirl

Well I slept pretty good though I ended up waking every once and a while because we have a new addition to our family.


----------



## ricschick

ahh so cute!!

:happydance: donna!! xx


----------



## tryn4

Char-loads of hugs n kishes to your lil one...HAPPY BIRTHDAY!

Donna- happy V-day

Sach-I would die with a small machine so that's great news!


----------



## wannabubba#4

allforthegirl said:


> Well I slept pretty good though I ended up waking every once and a while because we have a new addition to our family.
> 
> View attachment 695723

awwwwww so cute xxx what's his/her name xx


----------



## allforthegirl

her name is Sara :) she is so gentle. I was looking for a specific temperament and I think we have found it for sure. We had a male that was an a-hole and then got worse the last year. So we had to find him a home that would be better for him. He was meaning on my kids, then my older cat and then my smaller dog. But problem was when we gave him away my older cat got very lonely and we go camping lots so we knew that we needed to find her a new friend. Mia (older cat) isn't so sure about her now but she feels she needs to put the kitten in her place LOL. I am sure once Mia realizes how wonderful she is they will be buddies!!


----------



## allforthegirl

Ok first day off for my kids and I fear that I will no longer have any hair left on my head by tues.


----------



## tryn4

Y are they off Sach?


----------



## allforthegirl

They have a four day weekend for Remembrance Day! Day 1 almost done! Thank goodness!!


----------



## blessedmomma

Claire- yay hope they get darker!!! :happydance:

Sacha- hope you get better sleep. especially while the kids are home. cute kitten! we just got a cat and he is kinda a butt. hope he warms up.

Char- happy bday to your LO :cake:

Donna- happy vday! :D


----------



## Chalrhow

So when i was at the midwife on Tuesday she thought i might have had a urine infection... I didn't have any symptoms so sent away another sample, to see if i do have an infection and need antibiotics... Well i have woke up today feeling 100% rubbish and thinking i probably do have an infection, trust it to be Saturday :( Not sure if i should phone NHS 24 or wait to Monday and see doctor :shrug:


----------



## ricschick

char I would call your midwife and tell her then maybe she can get some prescribed for you?!! I hope you feel better remember lots of water and cranberry juice xxx..


AFM I tested this morning and I got definite faint lines:happydance: you may not be able to see them but def darker than yesterday! im due on today no sign yet and my boobs are killing me this morning and ive woken up with a sore throat!!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Congrat's Claire! I see the line on the pink test! :) H&H 9 sweetie!

I'm sorry you're feeling poorly Charl! I never know what's best to do on weekends!!

Completely TMI but I'm so constipated. Stupid zofran. Upped my fiber, took citrucel for a few days, took Milk of Magnesia (which has always worked before) 2 nights in a row and still nothing. Praying to get things moving by this morning as we have a 4 hour car ride. I feel like there's no more room in the belly for food right now.


----------



## allforthegirl

I think I may see the line in the pink test too!! Claire that is great news!! Congrats.

I had better sleep last night. Though the kitten kept trying to cuddle with DH and he isn't the animal cuddling kind. 

So is anyone having issues with the insides of their hips? In the past have been noticing that it is really hard to put my knees together sitting. The last day or so I have noticed that stiffness is now starting to hurt. If I walk it is not the outside of my hips in my butt but more in the crotch area. It is a bit weird. Am I the only one?? :haha:


----------



## Chalrhow

Claire i see a line too :happydance:


----------



## wannabubba#4

allforthegirl said:


> So is anyone having issues with the insides of their hips? In the past have been noticing that it is really hard to put my knees together sitting. The last day or so I have noticed that stiffness is now starting to hurt. If I walk it is not the outside of my hips in my butt but more in the crotch area. It is a bit weird. Am I the only one?? :haha:

My pubic bone aches and stings when I walk to much or sit too long or try to stand up from sitting haha -basically whatever I am doing lol
My hips don't feel too bad but I need to watch when over extending my legs (as in trying to walk up stairs sometimes, or getting in out the car) as it is SO painful. Not fun.

Claire think I see a second line too hun; and I am hopeless at seeing lines generally lol xxx :hugs::hugs: Another couple of days and I look forward to seeing two bold lines xxx


----------



## tryn4

My pubic bone has been hurting for a month! My hips hurt when I lay on one side too long too but the pubic bone pain is way worse.


----------



## blessedmomma

Claire- I def see a line on them all! congrats :happydance:

Kellie- a nice cup of coffee usually helps me

no hip pain for me yet. im dreading it starting this time. I usually only get it at night and have to keep switching sides. for some reason I can only lay on my left side to sleep. when I try to lay on my right it doesn't feel right and I have to turn back over. hope when the nightly hip pain starts I will at least be able to flip back and forth


----------



## Chalrhow

Hi everyone...

Im here for a moan... Feeling so fed up, as you know it was my babys 1st birthday yesterday. We had a make a bear party for her, some family and friends... Well today i phoned my sister to say id saved her a bit of birthday cake and she went on to say how the birthday party was S#*te (her words !) and that she would never recommend going there and the party host was hopeless :( I really had no idea what to say to her... Every other single person who was there said how brilliant it was, me and OH thought the party host was fantastic, she took time with each and every child, made them balloon dogs, swords etc... There was not 1 thing i could fault and i would be the 1st person to say if there was something i didn't like. She has really upset me and i really don't understand why she has to be so nasty... Even if she really did think it was so bad, she didn't have to say so, she obviously doesn't know if you have nothing nice to say then don't say nothing at all !! She was pretty ignorant with MIL too... MIL was trying to have a conversation with her and my sister was all 1 word answers, now MIL thinks shes done something to upset her, same with my best friend, she told my sister what a great job she had done with the cupcakes and other things and my sister ignored everything she said and made no reply even though she blatantly heard her ! I have no idea what her problem is and everyone has told me not to let it get to me, but it is upsetting me... Sorry just a rant from me... and a wee photo of the birthday girl :)
 



Attached Files:







birthday.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## blessedmomma

Char- she is adorable! wonder whats up with your sister???


----------



## ricschick

Maybe she's jealous? Xx


----------



## Chalrhow

Melissa... thanks... i love showing them off :)

Claire... Others have said that she must be jealous... but i try so hard to include her... Im really fed up of trying so hard and getting grief from her, i feel like im always walking on eggshells round her just to avoid any conflict... She done the same sortta stuff at the wee ones christening too... Honestly would be less stress to not invite her to anything in future... How are you feeling ? Anymore symptoms or tests :) 

x


----------



## allforthegirl

Char Your LO is so very cute!! It sucks when it is family that causes problems. It is not an easy thing to just walk away from the drama. I am sorry she is being such a bagg! I have a brother that likes to act like I am always doing something to him&#8230; He is a dork! 

Donna & Iesha I actually not hurting on my pubic bone. It is actually the ligaments on the in sides of my legs that feel like they are moving away from each other maybe? Either way all pain sucks a$$!!


----------



## blessedmomma

char- I was thinking the same that maybe she was jealous.


----------



## allforthegirl

Wow I come to the conclusion that pushing a grocery cart is dangerous&#8230;. I honestly didn't think it would be all that bad&#8230;. I was very wrong. I am hoping this stupid pain lessens or I would at least get used to it cause this sucks. I know this is nothing like your SPD pain you ladies have. So I bow down to you working with it and then coming home and still dealing with all your LO's&#8230;. 

OMG ladies only 12 more weeks&#8230;&#8230; holy crap!


----------



## Chalrhow

Sacha... Wow 12 weeks will fly in, especially with Christmas coming up... Yeah pushing shopping trolleys makes me hurt also, specially trying to get the round corners... Even pushing the hoover around hurts, well thats my excuse for not hoovering :)

Not letting my sister get to me anymore... i don't need the stress or grief... I have another birthday to finish sorting for my wee boy who is 4 on Tuesday, guess whos not invited... 

Oh and im now an egg plant... Finally, i was a papaya for weeks !! lol


----------



## allforthegirl

Charlotte I know I can't believe it. For some reason it has put me in a bit of a panic. I went into the room where DH was on his computer and was almost in tears that there is only 12 weeks left and I WANT that room done before xmas! I am not sure why 12 weeks is such a big difference from 13 but for me it was!!

Good for you for not letting her bother you. :flower: Some times when other peoples lives are upside down (most won't tell you either because of embarrassment) they tend to take it out on others. If someone else feels worse then them then their life isn't so bad&#8230;.. But taking the higher road and just leaving the universe to deal with it is the best way to go!! You rock!!


----------



## ricschick

yeah good for you char!!

aftg you guys are gonna have your babies by the time I get a proper line lol im sure you will get everything done in time!!

I cant wait to decorate a nursery we've never really had any spare rooms before to do that baby has always been in with us until they were bigger enough to go in with their sisters x


----------



## wannabubba#4

Charlene your little girl is gorgeous, totally ignore your sister, families are hard sometimes aren't they? As long as you and the LO had a good day then stuff her opinion, and yeah don't invite her to the next one lol

Sacha -WOW doesn't 12 weeks seem so much closer lol - I am sure you will be plenty organised in time though, but OMG only 12 weeks -will fly by especially with Christmas still to come lol xxx


----------



## allforthegirl

wannabubba#4 said:


> Charlene your little girl is gorgeous, totally ignore your sister, families are hard sometimes aren't they? As long as you and the LO had a good day then stuff her opinion, and yeah don't invite her to the next one lol
> 
> Sacha -WOW doesn't 12 weeks seem so much closer lol - I am sure you will be plenty organised in time though, but OMG only 12 weeks -will fly by especially with Christmas still to come lol xxx

Donna :rofl: thanks like I wasn't panicked already :rofl: Reading shat you wrote made my mind say "see it will way too fast!" I told dh that we had to plan out the little things for getting things ready. I told him he has to apese me do I don't continue to have meltdowns. I was thankful he agreed. Though I think that was just avoid more tears.


----------



## allforthegirl

Wow sorry posting on my phone. Bad spelling and missing words there.


----------



## tryn4

Char-Your daughter is so so so precious! Your sis is clearly a hater, but forgive her. Some ppl get so consumed in misery they don't know how to be happy for others or themselves. 
Sach-I almost killed myself in Costco today...pushing a cart. Before I read your post I literally came home and said to my hubby that I feel I can no longer push a cart. I feel so sore now.....old lady time!
AFM-I debuted my belly on fb and the response was very sweet. A lot of ppl were surprised, but they all said nice things. I took some belly shots, let me apologize in advance, a) I look like a bum in my around the house clothes, I haven't combed my hair in about 3 months lol, and b) all my mirrors need a good cleaning..so embarrassing!

The last pic was the one I posted on facebook, and my page went wild LOL
 



Attached Files:







bellynov.jpg
File size: 3.3 KB
Views: 11









ieshnov.jpg
File size: 2.7 KB
Views: 10









bellynov2.jpg
File size: 5.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## blessedmomma

Charlene- im glad you aren't letting her get to you! misery loves company, but you don't have to be her guest. i agree with Iesha- just forgive her. or you will be just as miserable

sacha- I hope you feel better or at least not as bad. 12 weeks is nice! my countdown where I really start thinking its coming fast is when they start the 2 week appts. 

Iesha- you are gorgeous!!!

DH and I are going to a childbirth prep class in December and one that lasts 6 weeks from beginning of January to mid February. its the best I can come up with to ease my mind about having another intense precipitous labor. I will also be talking to my OB about when she plans to induce if I make it far enough. I have had to be induced twice in the past and it wasn't bad experiences at all (in fact very pleasant) so I hope I make it that far. but if not, I need some breathing techniques brushed up on


----------



## tryn4

Thanks Melissa!


----------



## blessedmomma

Iesha- here is mine from yesterday


----------



## tryn4

Melissa you are so tiny! you don't even look pregnant! (In a good way lol) I have to keep reminding myself that when I think my bump is so big I almost look this way pre pregnancy LOL!


----------



## blessedmomma

HAHAHAHAHA!!!!!! i am huge!!!!!!!!!!!!!

me at *22* weeks this this time compared to me at *26* weeks last time....



i am at least twice as big already this time. and i cant stop eating :haha:


----------



## wannabubba#4

lovely bumps ladies :)

Another couple of weeks and then third tri and down to double figures yay!!!

And peanut is really bouncing around in there now -so precious, wish you could bottle the feeling and keep it forever. How would that be , when we are old and grey being able to open a bottle of 'baby kicking' lol ? 

AND our bathroom is getting delivered on Saturday -cannot wait to see it all done, hope hubby doesn't have any more disasters - he sprung a leak with the radiator this weekend and we had no heating for a spell Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr Fixed temporarily now!! 

Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## ricschick

your bumps lookl gorgeous not at all jealous:blush:

afm moving on Thursday and over the weekend I cant wait the house is twice the size of this house!! gonna be a tight Christmas but I don't care!! ive been a lucky girl this year as it is, we got married in may bought a holiday caravan and now a new house and hopefully a xmas bfp (lines are still faint) im 17dpo now but im thinking I may have ov later possibly altho my body is very slow at getting bfp so who knows:shrug:


----------



## tryn4

Lmao! Melissa! Keep eating lady! To me your bump looks teeny tiny! But oh so sweet! 

Thx Donna sounds exciting! & Claire.... u soon gonna get that bump! X

Good morning lovelies!


----------



## allforthegirl

Melissa your bump is quite tiny, well I think anyways. At this rate you will be as big as me know at 40 weeks :rofl: I may not be huge but I biggish for how far along I am. I think it is lovely that we all have different sized belly's. We are all beautiful.

So I went to the movies with my mom last night, supper first. It was a really nice night. Though all night I was battling with period type cramping. It was a bit worrisome but my plan was to just go to bed and see what happens through the night. If I could sleep I knew nothing is going on. But as I lied down my cervix started to sting. Thanks body I needed something else to make me worry. With all this I slept pretty good. I am hoping it was just a thing, but if it keeps it up, I see my Dr tomorrow and will let her know. I have had a irritable uterus in the past, so it wouldn't surprise me it happens again.

Oh BTW Thor was awesome!! He is just to freaking HOT!!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Sacha -hope your irritable uterus isn't back and you are feeling better. Did it casue you to go onto preterm labour last time, or just (and I don't mean 'just') painful / uncomfortable? xxx
xx


----------



## allforthegirl

wannabubba#4 said:


> Sacha -hope your irritable uterus isn't back and you are feeling better. Did it casue you to go onto preterm labour last time, or just (and I don't mean 'just') painful / uncomfortable? xxx
> xx

They thought I was going into labour over and over and over again. They gave all sorts of stuff to try and stop the contractions but nothing worked. Though with this always going on, it never changed my cervix. So it was a constant panic each and everyday that I would get to 2 min apart so early. By 37 weeks (now 5 weeks of this) we did an amnio and his was ready to go so next day I was induced. As for painful it wasn't. The scary part it would start low and then crawl up to the top then hold each time. So it was very hard to tell if it was really doing anything.


----------



## wannabubba#4

allforthegirl said:


> wannabubba#4 said:
> 
> 
> Sacha -hope your irritable uterus isn't back and you are feeling better. Did it casue you to go onto preterm labour last time, or just (and I don't mean 'just') painful / uncomfortable? xxx
> xx
> 
> They thought I was going into labour over and over and over again. They gave all sorts of stuff to try and stop the contractions but nothing worked. Though with this always going on, it never changed my cervix. So it was a constant panic each and everyday that I would get to 2 min apart so early. By 37 weeks (now 5 weeks of this) we did an amnio and his was ready to go so next day I was induced. As for painful it wasn't. The scary part it would start low and then crawl up to the top then hold each time. So it was very hard to tell if it was really doing anything.Click to expand...

sounds very scary -hope you do not have to go through that again xxx


----------



## allforthegirl

I'm kinda scared now&#8230;. these menstral-like cramps are not tightening my tummy but go with this back ache. I know that is supposed to be a sign, but I am thinking this is all normal. I just don't want to go in and be told I am a baby&#8230;.


----------



## ricschick

allforthegirl said:


> I'm kinda scared now. these menstral-like cramps are not tightening my tummy but go with this back ache. I know that is supposed to be a sign, but I am thinking this is all normal. I just don't want to go in and be told I am a baby.

no one will think that hun best to be safe than sorry! xx


----------



## blessedmomma

sacha- that sounds terrible! hope its not starting again with these new pains :(


----------



## tryn4

Sach-I feel like ppl will judge me like that too when I feel some abnormal pain because they know we are old pros but my luv don't take any chances. What you are experiencing is way off from regular pains or symptoms of pregnancy & yours & your baby welfare is way too precious. I would rather be labelled a big baby with nothing wrong than have something worse happen. Go check it out. Even if its to make u more comfortable. Xo


----------



## allforthegirl

I did go in to L&D. They put me on the monitor and of course nothing. Could have told them that. The intern came asked me a bunch of questions, then palpated my tummy and it is very tender. He was not sure what to think of it. I will wait to see what the OB on call has to say. I will let you ladies know more when I do. 

Thanks everyone <3


----------



## tryn4

Aww Im so happy you went in. Thinking about you!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Hello ladies! I have been he since Saturday with no Internet service. Had my appointment today and all is well. Measuring 27 cm and 27 weeks tomorrow! Yay for 3rd tri!! I gained 6 pounds but she didn't say anything. I think that is 16 total for them but about 8 from pre pregnancy. Had my glucose test as well, eating ice cream while waiting for the call! Haha I go back in 3 weeks then start every 2!! Baby Nessa acted like she was on crack with the glucose drink. Lol

Charl, your sister definitely sounds jealous. Hour little one is a doll! 

Fingers crossed for you Claire!!

Love the bump Iesha and Melissa! I'm pretty gigantic. ;)

We will be back in Denver tomorrow afternoon and I will have regular Internet again !!!


----------



## tryn4

Great update Kellie! I bet Ness went nuts..its so sweet LOL. If its not super cold I'm sending it back. Scuse mi garcon, this Orange drink is not cold enough. I need to speak your manager take this off my bill :rofl: :rofl: your weight gain seems pretty average, so I doubt they would say anything. Mmmmm ice cream. So easily side tracked :s


----------



## allforthegirl

Update:

So I am home now. They did that cervix stick test, where they shoved a swab in it, held it there for 20 sec (literally counted to 20). They then put the swab into a machine that can apparently tell if you will go into labour in the next 2 weeks. Thank goodness it came back negative. So I am not in labour!!! :dance: Though I guess they found ketones in my urine so I am a bit dehydrated. Right before I left my Dr came in and told me to sit with my feet up more (I am not going to refuse that :haha:), and do less around the house. I see her tomorrow for my check up and u/s. She said we will see how I am doing then. She also said most likely since I had the irritable uterus before, it is most likely what I have now and it will be worse with each pg. Yippee for me LOL

But the good thing is that I am not going into labour!! I am very happy about that. Though when they checked my cervix it is 25-50% effaced, really soft and 1 cm. Wonder if this means it won't be long for baby to come!! :huh:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Hi ladies!! Mind if I join? I'm on my 6th pregnancy, 4th baby. I have a 6 year old daughter, a 5 year old son, and a 2 year old daughter. Hoping for another boy this time around! I'm due July 21, 2014.


----------



## allforthegirl

Welcome :hi:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Thank you!!! :)


----------



## blessedmomma

sacha- im glad you went in! so glad you aren't in labor, but that sucks you will have irritable uterus again. get some fluids down you!!! I hear its pretty common for moms of many to dilate and efface early so I don't know about going into labor soon, but I bet it will be a shorter labor for sure!

kellie- yay for 3rd tri! nessa loved the sugar rush eh lol :flower:

Brandi- welcome and congrats hun!!!! :happydance:

I think we have pretty much decided on a name! we aren't announcing it to family in case we change our minds, but for now we have decided she will be called Sophia Lynn :cloud9:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

That's a beautiful name, blessedmama. Thank you for the welcome!


----------



## tryn4

Welcome Brandi!
Melissa, thats a lovely name! So pretty!
Sach-rest up! I know its hard but really do put your feet up & let others do the work. Zander needs to cook a lil longer!


----------



## wannabubba#4

gorgeous name Melissa -I would not tell family either lol

Welcome Brandi -congrats on your BFP xx


Sacha - so glad you are okay and not going into labour xxx I think with subsequent pregnancies it is normal to efface and dilate earlier on but in my experience did not mean I went any earlier lol. Wonder what that cervix test is , and how accurate? Would be fab if I could get it done at say 40 weeks and know I was going into spontaneous labour within 2 weeks and not get bullied into being induced lol

Hope everyone else and bubs are doing well, T minus 12 shifts until I am done at work xxx If I make it that long, SPD is getting progressively worse, am now wearing my support belt and tubigrip at work and that seemed to help a bit :) xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

So, going from 3 to 4...what's that like? Easy, hard?

That's exciting that you only have 12 more shifts! Not much longer now!


----------



## ricschick

Melissa gorgeous name!! we can never decide until baby is born lol

sacha so glad baby will be staying put!! and put those feet up!! its doctors orders!!

brandi hello and congrats on your bfp and wow so soon after your reversal!! well done you!! 

hope everyone else is ok!!

im 18dpo still no af:happydance: im going to test in the morning again so fingers crossed!!


----------



## allforthegirl

Melissa Thank you. I really like that name!! I don't think that any of us should had to tell our family the name. Some times it avoids awkward moments. 

Iesha I am not going to be doing much if anything thing today. Watched DH do dishes last night that was funny LOL

Donna I am not sure what the test is called, but they said it is 98% accurate if it is negative. Though they said if it comes out positive then there could be a couple reasons why, then have to do more digging. Yes it would be nice, but girl it isn't very comfortable. I wanted to kick him in the face.

Brandi I found it easier the more children I had. I was more prepared. It is a lot easier than going from 1 to 2 that is for sure.

Claire GL with the test love!!


----------



## ricschick

yes I agree going from 1-2 was harder for me then going from 3-4! the 4th one just had to fit right in to the routine I already had! and hes such a good boy!

jamies not well today he has bronchitis and is on an inhaler/steroids and antibiotics bless him!! I hate when their ill!!! xx


----------



## Fairydust22

Hi ladies how are we all I hope your son feels better Claire I hate it when kids are ill too my 8 year old son has a right bad cough and sore throat at the moment 
I'm still feeling sick and not eating much I hope it eases soon my 12 week scan is on Friday I'm counting down the days to see my baby :)


----------



## allforthegirl

Claire I sure hope your LO feels better soon. It really does suck when they are miserable. 

Fairydust Oh how exciting to have a u/s. Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## ricschick

wow fairy time has gone quickly!! I hope the sickness eases soon!!! and I bet you cant wait til your scan exciting!! xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Brandi - my 3 were a bit bigger when I had number 4, and he slotted on just perfectly -but then the others were at school and able to help out when at home and I dropped my working hours from fulltime to only 23hrs per week so big family changes but nothing I as hard as that first baby when you are a total novice and everything is totally new lmao ;)

Claire -hope Jamie is better, and good luck with your BFP tomorrow xx

Fairydust -woop good luck with your scan, remember a pic xx And hope MS stops soon and your LO feels better xx

How are you Sacha? feeling better, still sitting with your feet up ;) xx


----------



## allforthegirl

Donna I am doing my best not to do too much. I am doing laundry, but I am not moving the laundry anywhere, I will let others do that. Otherwise I have been sitting my butt on the couch. I am not really feeling any better. My back is very very very sore. Though my back may be sore just because &#8230;.. well because I am pg!


----------



## Fairydust22

Thank you ladies I will post scan pic on Friday my pregnancy seems to be going fast at the moment lol xx


----------



## blessedmomma

Sacha- they ran that test on me with #5 when my amniotic fluid was so low. they also checked to see if I was leaking fluid. both were negative. lol yes it would be awkward to change the name with family if we tell them. I just feel if we change our minds throughout the pregnancy or when we see her, then we wont have to explain that to everyone we know :dohh: don't overdo anything hun!

Brandi- I agree with everyone. the first is hard cuz you don't know anything yet. adding the 2nd is hard cuz there is no multiple kid routine. everything revolves around the first at that point. adding the rest just seemed to be an easier transition. :flower:

Claire- hope the tests just keep getting darker and darker, yay for no af!!!:happydance: hope your LO feels better soon :hugs:

Fairydust- yay for 12 week scan!! cant wait to see a pic. hope you and LO feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I'm BACK with internet access! WHEW! :) How spoiled we get eh? 

Sitting with the feet up after the 4 hour drive. Still no word on my glucose test results. I figure I can eat what I want until they decide to call me. The lab told me the office with have the results yesterday. Salted caramel hot chocolate and a cheese danish was breakfast. HAHA!

LOVE the name Melissa!!!

Welcome Brandi! This is my favorite "group" on BnB. :)

So glad you're not going into labor Sacha! FEET UP! I quite like watching my dh do dishes. haha

Congrats on 12 weeks Fairy! Hope you get pix to share!!

LOTS of luck Claire! Hoping for a strong positive for you!!!

Has anyone's doctor had them start doing any sort of movement counts yet? Just curious. I was a little freaked on the way down here in the car today as I hadn't remembered feeling the wee one, but now that I'm settled in the chair she's moving around. 

Sorry if I missed anyone, I had to go through a few pages to get here. HAHA!


----------



## allforthegirl

Well I am back from the Dr, everything is looking really good with baby Zander. Though she was so busy she just did what she needed to and then that was it. Didn't even get to see his little face. He is still head down, must like that position, and I am not going to complain any. Oh and she measure my cervix and it looked good!! So no labour, for sure for sure! Just a cranky uterus&#8230;. I should be used to a very eventful pg. All but my first was full of excitement!! :shrug:


----------



## ricschick

Good news Sacha xxxxx


----------



## tryn4

Great news Sach!
My back is very sore too, your probably right that part might be joys of pregnancy!
Donna Everytime you mention your spd I feel an ouch for you..12 shifts though..I'm a wee bit jealous lol. I'm ready to go NOW!

Brandi-going from 3-4 piece of cake...what's one more LOL

Claire- hope lil man feels better soon x

Kellie-my doc never asks for movement monitor. At each appt he says you feeling movement now? I say yes. End of convo LOL well he actually only started asking last appt which was at 23 weeks.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

That's comforting. Guess I'm just a LITTLE nervous about doing it alone, but I am more excited than anything. I never thought I'd be in this position again, so I'm really looking forward to it.

I'm not too far from you, tryn...I'm in Brantford.


----------



## allforthegirl

So ladies since I cannot fuss over the baby to come, ahem DH!, I have been nesting by organizing my kids clothing. Found out my two older boys have been harbouring clothing that isn't even theirs in their room in their pile of clothes. So I have folding their stuff, which won't happen very often, just so I can weed out the two youngers stuff. I actually have been buying the younger boys socks and shouldn't have, my eldest has been squishing his feet into small ones so he doesn't have to do his own laundry. Bugger!


----------



## tryn4

Sach your boys sounds like mine! The things they harbor..ugh

Yep Brandi you are close! When you say doing it alone, do you mean as a single mum? I was a single mum with 4 lil ones. I raised them all by myself. This pregnancy is my first with the dad front & present. You will b ok, its scary but if u ever need an ear. I'm here, we all are here.


----------



## blessedmomma

Kellie- my doc doesn't do it either. she asks if baby is moving, I say yes, that's it. I am very much enjoying the movement now that im feeling her. took forever with the anterior placenta, but its all the time now :)

Sacha- so glad to hear! can you do a heating pad on the back? I have one plugged in and ready to go at all times by my recliner chair.

Brandi- you will do fab!! I was a single mom with my first 2 and was scared at first. but it all works out :hugs2:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Yes, I'm a single mom. My three do see their dad, but he barely contributes anything. He sees them MAYBE 6 days out of the month while I'm at work, and he pays for half of daycare, but doesn't pay child support, rarely takes them overnight, I buy them all their clothes, food, sports, field trips, glasses (got two in glasses, so it gets expensive). I do it all for them, and then I take the emotional beating when they're angry at their dad for not doing more. It's hard, but totally worth it.

I did want a 4th child. My ex was abusive and forced me into a tubal ligation when the youngest was only a few weeks old. As soon as I came out of the anesthetic, I cried, because I knew this wasn't what I wanted and I started plotting a reversal. I left him a year later when he put his hands around my throat in front of my son, and then told my kids to blame me for him walking out. So, I gathered some clothes and a few other things and when he got back later that night, we were gone and never looked back. That was September 2012.

Once I got out, I was able to put more money each month down on the reversal. In that house I paid for EVERYTHING on a minimum wage job. He refused to work for more than a year, so it was hard.

In August 2013, I finally finished paying off the $5800 surgery, and had the surgery September 24, 2013. While I paid it off, I made sure to budget and pay for all our needs first and set a little bit aside for monthly emergencies, and whatever was left went to the surgery. Before the doctor put me out, he told me he didn't want me to worry if nothing happens immediately, because most women take 6-8 months, or even longer, before achieving a pregnancy after a tubal reversal.

When I saw the doctor at my two week followup, I asked him how long I should wait before TTC (I used a donor, so this baby WAS planned),and he said I could start right away. One donation, one time, 18 hours before I felt ovulation pain, and it took on the first try.

Here I sit, 4w2d pregnant, 7 weeks out of surgery today. My mind is still boggled at how quickly I became pregnant. It wasn't until it happened that I suddenly became a bit scared, but mostly excited, at having 4 kids on my own. Can't wait to hole Freckle.


----------



## ricschick

wow brandi what a story!! welldone for taking a hold of your life!! you sound like a very strong person!!!:hugs:


----------



## ricschick

"not pregnant" was my digis exact words!! lol 
those hpts were all evaps so be aware ladies!! I must have had a very lonnggg surge as ive had +opks since last Monday and they finally went neg on sunday but only just! and I did another opk today and its just neg very close tho. so according to FF im 3-4 dpo now with the new info ive put in. so its a wwiting game again.

so ive put this info into FF and im not 4dpo lol


----------



## wannabubba#4

brandi - what a strong woman you are well done, you are already a single mum to your 3 and one more will be a breeze xxx My first hubby was violent too, and has only seen 'his' kids about half a dozen times in over 13 years - his loss. Hugs to you xxx

Claire -how frustrating for you hun, keep positive, it will happen soon xxx

I got asked at my last appointment if I was feeling movement -at 22weeks -I said yes but not as much as previous pregnancies expecting her to agree 'yeah because anterior placenta'; but no, instead I got a very in depth talk about fetal movement and how if I feel it is less (even with my anterior placenta) I MUST go to the hospital for monitoring. She listened in with Doppler, found nice strong heart beat and then added 'this ONLY means that at this moment baby is okay' OMG!! Kind of freaked me out a bit!!! Luckily this little peanut has a set routine of being awake now and I feel him/her several times a day for hours lol xxxx
I never did kick counts before unless I was unsure of baby's movements that day and was worried and then as soon as I started counting he would move haha

xxx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Thanks ladies! Wasn't letting my kids grow up with that.

I'm sure everything will be okay with Bubs, wanna. Sometimes, doctors and medical professionals can be a bit insensitive. I was in ER on the weekend because of the possibility of an ectopic pregnancy (higher risk from the reversal), and the ER doctor, nor the radiologist, could find any evidence of a pregnancy except a thickened lining. Well, the ER doctor told the radiologist AND the OB on call that I was 5 weeks pregnant, and not 3w6d, so when my urine test came back, the ER doc told me it was "borderline positive" and I should prepare myself to lose the pregnancy. My bloods came back at 112, which he said was low (maybe for 5 weeks), but it had more than doubled from my Thursday draw (this was Sunday).

Then, because of the ultrasound, and the ER doc telling the OB that I was 5 weeks, she was coming down to help me terminate the pregnancy, until she found out how far along I REALLY was.

But for you, I bet everything is alright!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Thanks Brandi - I am not at all concerned now with LO wriggling about good style lol -but I thought at the time OMG How to go about scaring people lol -but then she is totally right and it is better to know the full facts I suppose.

xx


----------



## allforthegirl

Brandi wow you have come through so much. Good for you know when it is time to leave. I too have been in an abusive relationship. It can be very hard, as I know to raise children even with a part time dad, though I wonder if that would have been easier at time without him, as it was a very up and down battle for my children. Though then again now I know why, as he passed away almost 3 yrs ago. So commend you on doing such a great job!! I am sure you will do just as good with this one!! What does your family think of all this? Mine think I am crazy and I have someone!!

Donna wow what a thing to be told. I am glad though that your LO is moving good. I too have never been asked about counting kicks. They just keep asking he is moving alright, I say yes and that is all.

Claire love that sux! Sounds like your cycles are still trying to even out since being on protection. I hope it really doesn't take all that long though to catch. :hugs: i know someone else that has been getting evaps from wondolf (spelling???)


----------



## Chalrhow

Brandi... Congratulations :)

Claire... Cant believe all them tests where evaps... must be so frustrating... still hoping you get a BFP this month !! 


Hi everyone... Im feeling pretty sorry for myself... Thought i was starting to feel better then felt really bad yesterday and couldn't sleep last night, went to the doctors and now have antibiotics for urine infection... Never had 1 before, cant believe how rubbish it can make you feel... really hope antibiotics make me feel better soon... Hate taking any medication while pregnant :( We also had to take 1 of our guinea pigs to the vet to be put to sleep... poor wee thing was struggling to breathe :( have decided no more animals... breaks my heart to have to get them put to sleep :(


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Failed the glucose test. :( I have to do the 3 hour tomorrow. Fasting after bed time tonight. I felt sick not fasting. Can't wait. I also have low iron and have to take a supplement. Blah!


----------



## blessedmomma

Claire-so sorry hun! have you been checked for pcos?? I read with it you can have several times of +opk's in one cycle as though your body is trying to ovulate, but doesn't. I also read that you can have several days of +opks. I don't have it so cant speak from experience, just something I read. hope its not long now!!! stupid evaps.

donna- how nice of her to freak you out! I guess its good to know though. I have anterior placenta and it took longer to feel her, but now I feel her all the time. with my 5th pregnancy I realized I wasn't feeling the baby much so they did a scan and his fluid was very low. went down to 3 and they induced. found out his placenta was deteriorating and detaching so its good they did. then in my 6th I noticed the same thing, and thought for sure it couldn't be happening again. they scanned and his fluid was low also but not as low. he came on his own at 37+4 but I was glad to not have to see it drop so low and worry a lot about him. im sure if I start feeling less movements this time it will be my first thought.

brandi- I was in an emotionally abusive relationship. he wanted to abort my first 2 kids and since I didn't, every time I asked him to help with them he would say "you're the one that wanted them, you take care of them." nice. anyways one day in 2001 he walked out when we were arguing and I didn't hear from him for 3 mos. they were barely 1 and 2 yrs old. it was kinda scary at first, but was strangely peaceful and my home was actually less stressful for the 2 girls and I. he never paid child support and never took them, and since he never helped with them anyways they didn't even ask about him. when I met my current DH in 2005 all of a sudden my ex wanted to be super dad and started taking them every other weekend. I set up child support at $50 a month even though the court wanted to do it at around $300. I gave him a break. for the last year he has went back to his selfish ways and hasn't paid his $50 a month cs and doesn't call them to come every other weekend. its sadder this time cuz my girls are now 13 and 15 and ask if they can call him on his weekends and he turns them down every time saying he has to work. if he is working so much, why cant he pay a measly $50 cs. anyways, I try not to say bad things about him. they pray for him and I know that's good. sucks that he doesn't care for them as much as they do him. :(

Charlene- I hope those antibiotics kick in very soon and you feel better :hugs: sorry about your pet :cry:

Kellie- ugh! hope you pass the 3hr one! those iron pills tore up my stomach last time. im taking a natural one made from plants this time in hopes of not getting anemia again. its gentler on my stomach and I am not constipated from them thank God!!! got them off amazon as recommended by a friend. they are called blood builders if you're interested :) 

today is my bday :D DH gave me some gifts last weekend. I got a mug, I love tea and coffee. and some candles and other small gifts. he just called and said to figure out where I want to go out to dinner tonight :)


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Thanks Melissa! The brand the doctor's office suggested is Slow FE, supposedly more gentle on the stomach. I'll see how it goes. 

Brandi~ I was in an emotionally abusive relationship for 13 years. I don't regret getting out of it one single bit. You're very strong! I hope you have a smooth 9 months.


----------



## blessedmomma

kellie- that's the kind I was on last time. I hope it does you better! even with all the constipation and stomach aches I was still anemic when he was born :(


----------



## wannabubba#4

Happy birthday Melissa xx 

Spatone is an iron supplement that you can buy in UK it is liquid and is easier absorbed than tablet form -I took it last time as the iron tabs made me constipated too xxx


----------



## ricschick

Happy birthday Melissa xx


----------



## allforthegirl

Happy Birthday Melissa.

Kellie I hate iron pills, I get very ill from taking iron pills. Though I was put on ones that were a pre-digested kind that worked way better but were extremely expensive!!


----------



## tryn4

Happy birthday Melissa!!!!!! xo

Claire-boo. those tests take the piss. Keep trying my luv. 

Brandi-you see we can all relate. my 4 kids are by 2 very emotionally & physically abusive men. They grew more abusive the more i hated them & saw I was independant. I raised all 4 on 7,000-10,000 a year income on my own. Those bums never helped, I used to beg my younger 2 boys for pampers and he said he not buying none incase my older 2 use them (cuz of course my 2 & 3 yr old fit into sz 1 pampers right? duhhhhhh ) and he's not paying for what another man doesnt pay for. They were both stalker nightmare absolute idiots. I left them both real quick and ended up with 3 very small kids, the 4th I ended up pregnant when my ex basically and I am not saying this in joke blackmailed me for sex, and I gave in and that ONE time resulted in my 4th lil guy. So I can fully understand but get through it and you will be the fiercest mama! I have 5 million horror stories I could share....but our life ended up pretty great!

Kellie-boo for glucose tests. Im paranoid now for mine lol!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

The kids and I are MUCH happier now that we're away from that. And they don't ask to see him when they're with me, or ask to call him. My son calls from his dads asking to come home, even for a few hours, so I know I'm doing right when they'd rather be with me.

My ex, just tonight, informed me he was fired from Job #7 in 12 months.

I rose above and just kept my mouth shut. It's never "his fault"...the employment places always state his conduct as the reason, but it wasn't him..oh gosh no, cuz he's so damn perfect at everything. This one lasted one week.


----------



## tryn4

Yea. Sounds like a narcissistic ass like my ex. Its never their fault for anything. Mine love to boohoo about his life, never thinking about mine or my kids. Loser. Those 2 idiots NEVER took my kids for visits even if I would beg them cuz I was working. They never paid daycare, food, formula, pampers, clothes. I took one to court in 2004, he was ordered to pay me $468 a month. Never seen a dime. He is like 100k in debt with interest n fines, the other fool I took to court in 2006, they garnished him from then however, he is always behind, and since then he has had a bunch of kids whose mums have all had wages garnished, so he is a lonely loser in a windowless basement room, with 6 or 7 kids he doesn't see and prob gets 80% of his wages garnished. What a catch! My son just told me he called him to tell him he has a new brother. I feel so sad for those kids. He is really pathetic.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

That's so sad, for all the kids. My ex, thankfully, is sterile. His vasectomy is probably the ONLY smart decision he made...just wasn't smart how he did it. He lied to the surgeon and said he was a single parent and his wife had died and he couldn't imagine having anymore kids, so the surgeon did his vasectomy. I didn't find out he was getting it until he was walking out the door at 6am for it. Our son was 5 weeks old. We almost lost our son when he was a few hours old. I just could never trust him after that.

My youngest was conceived via sperm donation when we were split up (signed papers for divorce too) and we ended up getting back together a few months before she was born. So, legally, he's her dad, just not biologically. When my youngest was born, he told me that if I didn't have my tubes tied, he was divorcing me, and he would pack up the kids and go somewhere and I would never find them, thus never see my kids again. So I had my tubes tied when my youngest was about 7 weeks old. Regretted it immediately and started planning the reversal. Left him a year later, and I think I've already told the rest of the story.

The baby I'm carrying now was conceived via the same donor I used for my daughter. Both kids were conceived on the first try.


----------



## tryn4

Wow that's some story!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Life is WAY better now :D


----------



## Chalrhow

Hi... 

Quiet in here today... Im starting to feel a bit better today... Now my youngest is unwell, doctor has her on steroids and an inhaler... really hate when my babies get sick :( 

I have never had to take iron tablets, even after i had a PPH after number 3... must have a pretty good blood count.

Happy Birthday Melissa... Sorry if its late x


----------



## allforthegirl

It is quiet in here. 

Thank sux that your LO are getting sick Char&#8230; Mine used to get sick all the time too, but I put in a really good air purifier and things a better than before. Even I am not getting as sick. Though we want to get our vents cleaned out but I want to wait until DH is finished with that room. That is just going to cause more dust&#8230;. 

Today I am continuing to do the little nesting I can. Getting all the other boys ready first before I start in on the baby's stuff. I really want to go through all the stuff I have but have no place to put them yet. UGH


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Just found out I get my first ultrasound on November 26!!!


----------



## allforthegirl

BrandiCanucks said:


> Just found out I get my first ultrasound on November 26!!!

That isn't too far away in the scheme of things. How exciting!!


----------



## blessedmomma

Char- sorry your LO is sick. glad you are feeling better. :flower:

Sacha- don't over do it with your nesting :hugs: 


Brandi- yay!!! cant wait to see a pic

I found out at my apt today my ob cant induce any earlier than 39 weeks. well, that will probably be useless for me. only 2 of mine have been after 38 weeks. and they were before I had the surgery that weakened my cervix. 

she wants me to call an ambulance at first contraction. that wont help pain wise so im not gonna bother.


----------



## FeistyMom

Everyone has been so busy the past week or so!

Excited for you to join Brandi, and that is an amazing story! Glad you were able to get out.

Ditto for the other stories - sometimes it is incredible what people go through.

Sacha - hope you are able to have some pain free days, or at least moments. So tough with 3 months to go!

Melissa - bummer for induction :( hopefully things will go smoothly though!


----------



## ricschick

sorry shes unwell charl!! my Jamie is on the same thing! steroids an inhaler and antibiotics hope she feels better soon!!

brandi that is some story!! and its lovely that your using the same donor!! he must have super sperm!!:spermy:

afm still no af! but im not really thinking about it as im busy packing up my house ready to move! we got the new keys today!!:happydance: hopefully will be in by Saturday!! xx


----------



## tryn4

Donna paging Donna...I'm having a situation thought you would be the expert. I am having severe sharp pain in my pubic bone & hips. Its extreme when I lay down and try turning over (like side to side) now it seems to be permanent. I had to move through my office like a crippled lady. Even sitting at my desk or as I am now in the car (driving or passenger) I'm having a sharp pain in my bone & down a little on my left side. I had the same thing happen in my first pregnancy, but I don't recall it happening again. Could this b spd or just a crap feeling. I can't explain how tired & pained up I am. Ugh! Also does anyone find it wierd I only feel movement way down low, hardly ever anywhere else? :( :(


----------



## FeistyMom

Iesha - that sounds horrible :( I hope you get some relief soon!


----------



## tryn4

Thanks feisty Mel-oh I forgot to give u a :hugs: could be hormones, or pregnancy induced hysteria. Or emotions and shit management. So many factors. Try to take a deep breath, ignore the stuff that bothers you in office. You'll soon be out of there. Often with or without being hormonal or anything voicing your opinion to management about foolishness bites u in the ass. At my job as well. It's the way the system works. Not fair but that's how it goes. Ppl climb ladders by being brown nosers but not whistleblowers. Just breathe hunny. Breathe. :)


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Glad you have your U/S scheduled Brandi! 

I'm sorry for those who have little sickies! Tis the season it seems. 

Sacha, are you nesting with your feet up?? :D

Iesha, that sounds freaking miserable. . .wth! 

Congrats on getting your keys Claire! Very exciting! You'll have to post a pic of your your new place!

Pretty sucky news about the induction Melissa! Hugs girl!!

I'm SO freaking glad that 3 hour glucose test is OVER. Ugh. LOL! It really didn't go as bad as I expected. I totally cheated and took a zofran this morning before I went in. . .I wasn't able to go until almost 9:30am, didn't get out of there until 12:45pm. I knew I'd be SUPER sick not eating for that long. Apparently I might not get results until Monday or Tuesday. I was STARVING when I got out. Treated myself to TGIFriday's and had a lovely Ruben. Started my iron today as well. I'm feeling a little overwhelmed, trying to get my iron up and my sugars down at the same time. Hoping things go smoothly the rest of the way here!


----------



## allforthegirl

Iesha that sounds horrible. I hope Donna can help you out with it. I know that there are times when I too roll from one side to another and the inside of my legs feel like they are ripping, but I figured that was just my ligaments being a b*tch. 

Fiesty Mel I am feeling better today. I have been moving more, and I don't feel like I am locking up. I am also trying to just ignore my irritable uterus. If she is going to be like that I am not going to pay any attention to her!!


----------



## allforthegirl

Kellie No I am not sitting with my feet up anymore. My hips are angrier than my uterus by far if I don't keep moving. I am not lifting anything heavy, or even a bit heavy!! I am staying away from that. But I HAVE to keep moving. 

I am glad that you test is over and done with. Hopefully everything goes well. :thumbup:


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

That's such a catch 22!! My hips kill when I sit too much, when I move too much my ankles get huge and my pubic bone hurts. LOL!


----------



## tryn4

I'm so miserable right now & sooooo tired!


----------



## allforthegirl

Oh Kellie that would suck!! :sad1: for me it is just my hips or cramping&#8230;..


----------



## ricschick

something told me to test!!!!:happydance:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/2063989-dont-think-evap.html


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I see it!!! GO GET AN FRER!!!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Iesha - sounds like could be SPD hun -Ouch!!! I have been wearing my support belt from the physio and managed to get some large tubi-grip to wear too and it really helps long term, can be uncomfortable and hot to wear I have found, but I managed a 13 hr shift at work yesterday (and was incredibly busy, so much for giving the preggo the easier patient lol) and am not on crutches today :) Bonus!

Main tips for coping, because it does not go away unfortunately -although you CAN have good days 
Keep knees together, getting in out car, in /out bed
Limit stairs, ( or steep inclines) -when going up stairs do one step at a time 
Don't over extend your stride, I have long legs 34" inside leg lol and normally have a large stride -at the moment it is slowly slowly baby steps all the way - it take me double the time to get anywhere, and I am sure I look daft but it keeps the pain to a minimum.
Never stand on one leg, sit down to put on / take off pants shoes socks etc
I bought satin (or silk if your posh lol) pyjamas and sheets last time to help me turn in bed a bit easier as that is one of my sorest points too
Exercise balls are great for sitting on, heated wheat packs are good for pain relief( but not on bump) and I take paracetemol just now (but took codeine last time when really in pain)

Spk to your health care provider, try and see a physio and hope you have abetter day xxxx

Claire Good luck hun xxxx

everyone else, will pop back later and read up on everyone at the mo' need to dash to nursery xxx


----------



## allforthegirl

Claire I think I see something on that test. But I am with Brandi grab a FRER!!! I hope this is it girl!!

Donna even though it isn't necessarily my pubic bone at the moment that is bothering me I am still pretty much following your SPD coping practises. Oh and when you said no steep inclines, my eyes widened and I was like ohhhhhh. When I walk my DS4 into his school there is this incline up hill a bit and it always takes me alooooong time to get up cause the ligaments in between my legs hurt like a "son of a hoo-hoo-haa"!!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Claire tbh I did not see anything on either, but have just saw your newest test and there is DEFINITLEY a line on that one; even I see it haha

Congratulations hunny woop woop!!!!!


And my baby is a cauliflower and 25 weeks - yay!!


----------



## ricschick

Ha ha yep both clear irl!!! I can't believe it!!!! I showed dh and he said omg!!!! Not sure how far along I am tho as last af was the 5th oct!!!! Xxxx

IM PREGNANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

:happydance::hugs: Claire!!


----------



## allforthegirl

Congrats!!


----------



## wannabubba#4

ricschick said:


> Ha ha yep both clear irl!!! I can't believe it!!!! I showed dh and he said omg!!!! Not sure how far along I am tho as last af was the 5th oct!!!! Xxxx
> 
> IM PREGNANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

another july baby :happydance::happydance: my birthday is the 13th xxx


----------



## ricschick

so is jamies!!! lol


----------



## tryn4

Congrats Claire!!!
Just a quickie, thx Donna for great advice. i do some of that now, just out of common sense, im shuffling around no long strides, its not too bad today, but thinking back on my first pregnancy, these are the same symptoms and it was/is no fun. I dont think I can bear to wear anything extra, good thing is I sit for my job, so no long standing. The one foot thing makes total sense, and I will try to follow the rest of your steps/tips. 
*sigh* I gotta get back to work now......unfortunatly I am here until 7pm (its 3:30pm now) and I am in tmrw. ^%$&$*(&)&)P <<<<<<<words I am not allowed to use to express how I feel about it lol....


----------



## wannabubba#4

ricschick said:


> so is jamies!!! lol

that is what I meant lol, with another July baby haha although forgot Jamie was born on my birthday lol - Jamie and Dawson were due only days apart I am sure but Dawson was 14 days late lol xx Dawson was due 13th lol :haha:


----------



## ricschick

I no imagine if this baby is born on his birthday!!! I hope not as id like them all to have their own days x

squeezed a pee out bfp!!


----------



## allforthegirl

Iesha what kind of sit down job do you have that you are working until 7pm? In a bank?


----------



## Chalrhow

I see it Claire :bfp::happydance: Congrats :)


----------



## tryn4

allforthegirl said:


> Iesha what kind of sit down job do you have that you are working until 7pm? In a bank?

No, I work in a medical records office. We store records for docs who are retired, dead, closed etc etc, and I am in patient services. Believe it or not, I finish at 5pm, but work late because my husband is a mechanic, and works 3 minutes away, and we share the car and HE doesnt finish until 7pm. I told him that after mat leave I am done with these hours. I am getting more aggravated as the pregnancy progresses. I live far enough that if I took public transportation home It would take me 2 hours, longer in bad weather, so for now its better I wait for him. After 5 pm I usually do all my paper work and answer a few calls if any come in but the office is officially closed at 5 pm :wacko::wacko:


----------



## allforthegirl

That sure can make it hard. At least you aren't on your feet. That's one blessing. 

Wow this little guy is really wriggling around tons. It feel so weird that he is moving around so much LOL


----------



## tryn4

Funny thing, my lil girl is moving up a storm right now too, but I only ever feel it below my navel. I rarely feel anything up high, where my belly sticks out the most!


----------



## FeistyMom

Kellie - I get to do my 3 hour test tomorrow, as I failed the 1 hour. Apparently I had a 164 last pregnancy (I was diagnosed GD after the 3 hr) and had a 163 this time around. They gave me the option to just assume I have GD and do daily blood draws, but I figure the 3 hour is worth the slight chance that I DON'T have GD this time.

Otherwise... anyone have suggestions on diabetic-friendly holiday food? *sigh*


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

:( I'm sorry you have to have the 3 hour! As for holiday food. . .I did low carb for about 6 years. . .there are TONS of options that fit the diabetic diet. Google is your friend!!! 

I'm hoping to hear by Monday if I passed the 3. Frustrating!


----------



## tryn4

I really hope I dont have to go through this!!!!!!!!! Why is it soooo common to get GD??? Is it a good sign I have never had before, or is it just a hit n miss thing?


----------



## allforthegirl

Iesha it was explained to me that hormones play a very large part in GD. So where some of us bad veins or, bad backs, or ankles or SPD or anything really all depends. So Yah it can be a hit or miss thing. It has a lot to do with genetics too, as well as weight, and diet during our pg. So when we have bad nausea and only can eat carbs that can play a big factor&#8230;.. So just x your fingers that you have missed it.


----------



## blessedmomma

Claire- yay yay yay!!!!! congrats mama <3

sorry to hear of the aches and pains everyone. boo!

kellie- my GD test is scheduled for early December and they told me even though its not fasting I should not eat any kind of sugar til after the test. was wondering if you had sugar before the test, and if so I wonder if that's why you failed? they told me not to even have fruit. I guess its toast and water :(


----------



## ricschick

Did a digi 1-2 pregnant!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

YAY!!!! Congrats!! Welcome to the July club!


----------



## ricschick

Thanks!! So if it said 1-2weeks would I be about 4weeks preg then because if I go by my last period id be 6 weeks?? Xx


----------



## Chalrhow

Yeah i think if the digi says 1 - 2 weeks then you are about 3 - 4 weeks x


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

blessedmomma said:


> Claire- yay yay yay!!!!! congrats mama <3
> 
> sorry to hear of the aches and pains everyone. boo!
> 
> kellie- my GD test is scheduled for early December and they told me even though its not fasting I should not eat any kind of sugar til after the test. was wondering if you had sugar before the test, and if so I wonder if that's why you failed? they told me not to even have fruit. I guess its toast and water :(

I actually only had 1 egg and a piece of cheese that morning before the test and only drank water. Hoping to have passed the 3 hour. :wacko:


----------



## allforthegirl

I hate dreams!!! i was so angry and frustrated in my dreams this morning. I woke up with the dream frustration and anger still left on my mind, so I am grouchy this morning. :gun:


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I had whack dreams last night as well. . .HUGE sleep disturbances too. I kept waking up gasping for air. I think I may have some airway constriction combined with compromised lung space. I need to get back home (A week and a half) so I can try sleeping in our recliner. I had some serious asthma issues with my second pg. I hate feeling like I'm so bitchy and uncomfortable this early on. . .sigh.


----------



## allforthegirl

kellie I hear you about not wanting to be so bitchy so early on. Cause I am going living on my own by the last two weeks LOL


----------



## blessedmomma

Sacha- I hate when my dreams effect my emotions!!!!

Kellie- hope you pass the 3 hr!


----------



## tryn4

LOL! I always get mad dreams, but nothing too bothersome.


----------



## allforthegirl

tryn4 said:


> LOL! I always get mad dreams, but nothing too bothersome.

Never any that you wake up and want to punch/smack DH? I actually wanted to give DH crap for the things he was doing in my dream.. I still had that ugly taste on my tongue and it was hard to just let it go. I dislike those type of dreams!!


----------



## tryn4

LOL no I have NEVER had those dreams! I have felt that way in daily life though. Today in particular I wanted to punch him in his throat. He can b very feisty! But my dreams while preg are just vivid n crazy, but not emotional. I feel enough of that by day...I went off on my kids last night, they are still on my shit list. I got so angry, started yelling & crying, my husband had to come n get me & take me upstairs. Right at this moment he is yelling at me that I don't eat & asking me if I know I'm pregnant * rolls eyes* so dramatic. He thinks I've stopped eating. I had breakfast and drank half a latte from Starbucks & felt full, now this guy is like getting upset with me like I'm a bad child. Drrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaamatic much?


----------



## allforthegirl

I have moments like that with my children often :haha: I don't take any sh8t from them. I usually have my crying/shaking/screaming episodes (pg or not) when they destroy something in the house. I have big problems with them and the disrespect to household property.

I have these dreams with or without being pg. I actually woke up crying and yelling at DH once. He wasn't really sure what was going on. :haha:


----------



## tryn4

Haaaaaaa! Yes I understand. U hit the nail on the head, my flat screen has a big crack in the corner, it won't show picture now, no one will own up to it plus they had a p.a day from school and I gave them specific instructions on chores and nothing was done. I lined them up like soldiers, I was fuming! The WORST time to have to buy a new tv! Whyyyyy??


----------



## allforthegirl

Guess what they all get for xmas a TV and that is it!! That is what I would tell them!! I would be serious to. Cause santa does give gifts to those that break sh8t!!


----------



## allforthegirl

Oh and I have to give Kudos to my DH. I went out quick to grab a few things to make chilli and came home to him and the boys cleaning the kitchen for me so I can cook. I was so touched :cloud9:


----------



## tryn4

Awwww so sweet! Well you read my mind, IF I buy a new tv, it will be THE only thing I buy, I was really gonna scale it back this year. They can be so ungrateful. Love em, but ungrateful as hell.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

That's really sweet of them to help clean!!

Found out last night that my levels went from 465 on Wednesday to 2200 yesterday and Freckle is DEFINITELY in the uterus!!!!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Sacha I am so jealous today of your man and boys cleaning for you lol - my house looks like it has been hit by a bomb, hubby doing the new bathroom and I have literally nowhere in the house without crap/ wood/ tiles/ or some shit :'(

I am struggling with my SPD and he has piles of rubbish piles of wood tool boxes in every room and I cannot lift my leg over them, I am trying my best to stay out the way but it is hard. And no heating or hot water as the hot water is off, and it is 2Celcius today and to be below freezing again later (was below freezing last night and brrrrrrrr so cold this morning brrrrrrrrrrrr)

On a brighter note I went to another Jack n Jill market and bought a woodlands animals vibrating chair, a newborn snow suit, a baby monitor, 2 hand knitted tiny neutral coloured cardigans, a knitted tiny white hat, pack of 5 muslin cloths and a top n tail bowl for £30 Bargain or what? lol

Hope everyone is having a nice cosy warm day lol xxx
 



Attached Files:







$T2eC16FHJFwFFZ5VhhnBBSdihKpwyg~~48_80.jpg
File size: 81.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## allforthegirl

Iesha I am trying to scale back a lot too. I started to dance when I found out I could save $20 on one of the items we were going to get the oldest. LOL I completely understand!! Mine are the same way about being ungrateful. We even have this talk about making lunch for school, they just expect to have have certain items&#8230;. Really angers me.

Brandi that is great news love!! :dance:


----------



## wannabubba#4

And 4 more days until I am counting down from double figures Yay!!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## allforthegirl

Donna OMG OMG I LOVE that chair!! I have a thing for owls with this one, so I just am wishing I could get my hands on something like that!! Oh and as for them cleaning up like that it doesn't normally happen. Especially from DH so this was a treat. But I can empathize about stuff being every where. Doesn't take long when you have as many as we do running around the house dropping as they go. My house isn't small but has a poor floor plan. So it looks like my house is cluttered. Very little storage for things, which end up out in the open. I am planning making/building more storage in this house, like a large closet in the room we are in the process of. then a large built in cabinet in the playroom, for their tv and movies, games, book and whatever else.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Sacha I am loving owls too just now, I already bought a pack of muslin cloths with owls on, a fleecy blanket and a bath towel lol, I want to paint a mural beside baby's crib of a tree with an owl sitting in it lol -hubby not so sure as he/she is sharing our room for a bit haha :) xx

I am dreadfully short of storage too, a the best of times lol...just now with the building going on it is a nightmare -could actually cry, sitting here with my coat and scarf on because it is cold and Dawson just wet himself because he went to the toilet and of course it isn't plumbed in yet and he was too late to tell anyone :( (keep calm- will be lovely when it is done) xx


----------



## tryn4

There is so many owl themed things I m seeing for babies this year. Day 3 for me going offfff on my kids. Everytime I come downstairs I get pissed off. Top it off my husband who never works sundays, jumps up at 7 am gives me some cash and says if u need anything from shop send the kids, as he is buttoning his uniform. Now, I love this man, and am super grateful for how he takes care of us but...ISNT THAT SOMETHING YOU SHOULD HAVE MENTIONED TO YOUR WIFE????????????? Like whoa zero communication. If I jumped up he would be like huh? where are YOU going? So my day started off crap, then I come down to sort out some breakfast and see a pile of dishes, counters dirty, and that damn tv with the crack in it. Again I went off, telling them how flipping ungrateful they are, oh and I plan on not speaking to mr fool fool when he decides to roll back in. I also told them Christmas is a no go, which is exactly how I feel. I don't think this is the hormones talking, im literally so tired of working my ass off, I just keep paying and paying, it never stops. They break things, I have to replace them. I shop like a mad woman and barely eat at my house. All this is for them and they just don get it which in fairness I suppose most kids don't. However, I'm just tired. I had no parents growing up, was dropped in this cold country at the age of 12 on my own literally on the street, and I guess its that cliché that I don't want them to suffer like I did, but these brats and surrounding ppl take it to a whole other level. They have NEVER suffered like I have, and they are acting like little spoiled rich kids, which is soooooo far from our tax bracket. LOL (yes I realize I am ranting) ANDDDDD would you believe that my husband actually called himself "Mr. considerate" last night. He forced me to eat some stupid kfc sandwich (which I paid dearly for) my stomach was killing me all night, THEN this jackass ups and goes to work on a SUNDAY? did I mention his garage is not open Sundays??? I want to believe he is doing side work for extra cash, I really do but his lack of communication is something I have said to him before, an he said he would make an effort. *annnnnd im gonna stop now* The kids are making me laugh, after yelling they are all unprompted cleaning the whole house. I am just gonna sit here in my rocking chair like a crazy lady until everything is done. EVIL LAUGHHHHHHH!


----------



## allforthegirl

Donna :hugs: It is cold here too. Right now at 9 am it is -8C. We have been getting tons of snow too the last day. The boys want to go out and play in it LOL Though I can understand completely that you are cold. As last year we had a giant hole in our foundation. We found that the whole corner of the house's foundation was falling apart so we had to brace the house and remove old concrete and then re-pour. Though we got stuck with out a permit and a very cold house after that. our bedroom was right above the hole so we chilly, and the two downstairs had two or three blankets on their bed just to sleep. I feel for you, I do :hug:


----------



## allforthegirl

Iesha I have so much love for you girrrrl!! <3<3<3 Sometimes we need to do these things for them, our kids and sometimes husbands, to see how much we have put up with, and how much we will refuse to be pushed around. When my children do something that makes me want to throw them across the room I turn them into my slave. They end up doing what ever I tell them to do and make their life miserable. Out of no where I can call upon them to do what ever cleaning I want them to do. Makes them think twice of behaving like a barbarian.

P.S. I am sorry that you had such a crap shoot growing up. I wasn't alone but my parents were very tight so I grew up not knowing what every one else had, which is still nothing what you endured. We lived in a rich area because my parents wanted that for us, a big house in the nice area, but that was about it. I guess you can call it house poor. I too am trying to teach my children the value of money, which I don't' think is working too well either.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Iesha what a day you are having - hugs xx
Sit there and enjoy watching them clean lol

My kid do that too, If I really start going off on one, the appear and start doing little jobs that normally I would need to beg and threaten them to get done haha

-8 Sacha Brrrrrrrrrrr, glad we are still above freezing just now lol, and hopefully heating will be back on tonight. We are expecting snow this week -I LOVE snow, but we don't get that much generally, normally more slush and ice than nice fluffy crispy snow -and it is always fleeting. 
xx


----------



## allforthegirl

Donna maybe just turn your oven on and dryer on just heat up the house a bit. Make some cookies too, why not LOL. It is cold but not as cold as it normally will get down to. So I will live with -8, a lot better than -40&#8230;..

Ok so I just felt a very painful poke from my LO, like he was trying to rip out, which just caused a painful contraction. He must be running out of space. Seriously that HURT! I just hope that wasn't him pulling on the cord&#8230;. he needs to leave that in place. I am going to have to talk to that little guy!!


----------



## tryn4

Thanks you guys! Thank you Sacha...<3

Donna dammmmmn girl open the oven and turn it on! I would freeze! It's kinda cold in my house too, but I believe its because the heat is pretty low...duh!:dohh:

I can always count on you ladies on understanding the life & trials of moms like us!

Speaking of pain, shortly after my last post I sneezed and I literally though maybe my appendix shot out. It was such a sharp pain on my side...I wanted to keel over...30 minutes later its still tender! wth!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Iesha girl! Big hugs!!! 

<3 the owl bouncer!! 

YAY for single digits! :) 

I slept better last night, thank goodness. I think I'm just in allergy hell. ;) Sinus pressure, drainage, sore throat. I swear, I feel like such a whiner, there's something new every day to whine about. LOL! When I torn over in bed I'm getting sharp pains, must be ligament stuff. Maybe my age is a contributing factor. haha


----------



## wannabubba#4

Kellie my ligaments are excruciating turning over or moving in bed too , and it doesn't go away straight away either can be agony for a good few minutes then I fear needing to move again lol - Am sure I never had so many aches n pains with my first lol but then was that because it was my first, or because I was fresh faced 21 year old? ;) lmao



Just cleared the hall from all the debris, swept the stairs and hall and got some of the wet soggy towels from all the leaks hubby has caused in the washer, got the lounge cleared of all debris and tiles too (lovely son number 2 helped with that) and feel much better that the place looks liveable again lol.... and bonus feel warmer now too, bit of physical exercise sure does heat me up haha.

Gonna get dinner on (more heat) and then cosy under a duvet with my little one and a heated wheat pack on my hooha lol 

xxx


----------



## allforthegirl

Kellie I too have issues moving around in bed. I have had to change the way I move, otherwise it feels in the inside of my thighs are going to rip right off&#8230;.. I have been scotching my butt instead. I think that I may use Donna's tip and buy some silk pi's so that I can move better&#8230;..


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

That really is a great idea, I'd like to find some sort of silky capri pants and a tank or something. 

I was 21 when I had my first as well. . .haha. . .I don't even remember that pg it was so long ago. ;)


----------



## tryn4

Ok, so everyone is feeling what I'm feeling. I was preg at 19 with my first but had him 3 months after my 20th bday. Oddly enough I felt this same pain with him, so if its any comfort its probably not cuz we are now old broads Lmao! I've decided I must b going thru slight depression. I realized at 4pm I hadn't eaten all day. Wth is wrong with me. I did eat a little now, but it was a toddler portion n my belly feels like its gonna explode. This madness needs to do one...real fast!


----------



## ricschick

Sorry about the aches and pains girls!! And Donna I hate being cold! Hate it!!! So I feel for you! DBS can't bear mess and stuff everywhere when will it be finished??

Iesha I understand where your coming from our kids can be ungrateful sometimes and it drives me mad!! As I didn't have a great childhood my mums an alcoholic so it wasn't fun so when the kids moan about stupid things like not being allowed a certain thing or moan because we haven't gone out it drives me mad! As I didn't get even half what they hsve I no it's not there fault they don't understand so I do try and explain how lucky they are! 

I'm feeling crampy on and off and I did hsve a little spotting after dtd this morning, should I be worried? Xx


----------



## blessedmomma

Iesha- it says a lot about what a fabulous mom you are that your children will never go through the things you have :hugs: I have to eat smaller portions now too or im so full I feel like I will explode!

Donna- the owl bouncer is adorable! great job on bargain shopping :thumbup: and yay for single digits!!

Kellie and Iesha- im def feeling your pain about the round ligaments. I sneezed earlier and nearly fell over. I had to take some Tylenol for the pain. turning over in bed at night has become a huge chore carefully done to avoid pain. not to mention getting up and down to pee.


Claire- I wouldn't worry too much about spotting after dtd. if it were me though I probably wouldnt a minute to be safe. im sure its fine though :flower:


----------



## Chalrhow

Donna... :happydance: double digits :happydance: lovely bouncer... When will your bathroom be finished... I like snow lol for 1 day then it can go, hate driving in it... hope we don't get much this year

Iesha... I just had to replace the TV in kids room a few weeks ago for exact same reason, 1 of them broke it and wouldn't admit, they have also just broken the virgin box in there too... cracks me up, if i had even half of what they have when i was their age, so ungrateful... Santa definitely wont be bringing much to this house this year !! 


Claire... I've had spotting on and off most of this pregnancy... Had some just a couple of days ago, I would worry about it, epsecially after dtd, aslong as its not fresh blood .


Its 5am here and im wide awake... I hate pregnancy insomnia !!


----------



## ricschick

Oh thanks guys! I've not had anymore touch wood!! Do feel lowsey today tho got a tummy bug I think!!! I want my bed but no such luck!! Xx


----------



## allforthegirl

All of the sudden I have been staying up a lot later than usual. I couldn't keep my head off of the pillow at 9:30 pm and the last three nights I have been up after 11pm. I have no idea why I am up so late. Then I don't want to get out of bed in the morning. I don't think it helps when it is so dark in the morning when I need to get the kids up. 

I am also going to lose my mind on DH! He did absolutely nothing on the bedroom this weekend&#8230;. granted he was working extra overtime, but there was plenty of time before on Sun&#8230;. yah so not impressed with that guy. I didn't pick a fight, just tried to stay calm and remind him how many weekends we have left&#8230;.. Not very many at all, cause that room is going to be done by xmas and he has no choice on that! :gun: :grr:


----------



## allforthegirl

Rant alert!!

My SIL is kinda aggravating me.. She is not due until Dec 13th and she keeps making these comments that baby better not be born during the Grey Cup, as my brother will be at the game.. I keep asking her if there is any sign of this potential early birth and all she says is that because he is GD baby there is always that chance. I even asked her if the Dr said anything and nope. I am sure she is not going into labour this early. I am not even sure if she will go into labour early. I have a strong connection to her baby as I knew they were trying when they didn't even tell us yet. I also knew they were going to have a boy!! (Can't do it for myself, wish I could but I guess it just doesn't work for yourself. Damn!!) I also knew at the same time as all of this that she will go over her date, not much only like a day or two, but she will go over. 

Anyways she is aggravating me with this whole things with him being born that day. :grr:

Done Rant


----------



## ricschick

Ah don't let her annoy you!! Just ignore her!! Xxx

I'm feeling pretty crap today as I've got a stomach bug I think! It's settled more now tho and the tiredness is kicking in!! Let's hope the sickness stays away!! X


----------



## allforthegirl

It is just that I get all excited thinking that it could be any day the way she talks about it. She is so sure almost as if she has started to dilate or had bloody show&#8230;.. It is her first so I am trying to give her patience&#8230;. I want to tell her otherwise, but bite my tongue!! I just needed this frustration to go some where, so I can just let it go&#8230;.


----------



## allforthegirl

Claire you may just be starting an early set on of MS :sad1: Hopefully it is too bad for you!! :hug:


----------



## FeistyMom

Iesha - I totally feel the same way; it seems like I've gone off on the kids at least 3 or 4 days in a row, mainly for the same mess! You'd think they would figure out that I cannot tolerate my living room being cluttered. We have a play room, and family room, a nursery (which is off limits to them right now, but still), and the girls' room that they sleep in. Can't we just keep the crap contained to those areas??? I don't have a cracked TV to continually piss me off, but the cat that my hubby just HAD TO save has turned out to be a sprayer. The first time he sprayed the couch and my youngest daughter's favorite hat (looks like a racoon). I was LIVID and ready to be done with the cat then and there, but hubby talked me into giving him another chance, and he is a sweet cat other than the peeing. Then he peed on hubby's pants, which he leaves in a heap next to the bed (typically about 3 feet from the clothes hamper. Seriously). I was angry, but slightly amused since it was hubby's stuff :D

And apparently at some point Saturday night or Sunday, he peed TWICE in the girls' room. Once in the corner where their clothes hamper usually is, on their pile of dirty clothes (filthy now...), as the hamper was by the laundry room and I never got it back upstairs last week. That was bad enough, but... he also apparently sprayed in their closet, on their box of 'dress up' play dresses. That was it. I told hubby our choices are to take kitty to a shelter or throw him outside and feed him through the winter, but he CANNOT be an indoor cat. I suspect he never was an indoor cat! Who would tolerate the spraying?? Hubby's basic response was 'fine, you can kill him if you insist'. Blah. Not on my happy list, especially since our littlest is sick today, and hubby is staying home with him but used it was an excuse to sleep in and still not help with morning chores, during which I was trying to deal with more cat pee.

My sister's family is staying with us right after US Thanksgiving (next week), and then OH's family is staying with us the week before Christmas... and all I can think is my house smells of cat pee. *sigh* He really doesn't understand that literally EVERY SINGLE TIME I get a whiff, I feel the same anger and helplessness all over again at ever getting things clean and fresh. It is like an open wound until it is dealt with, kind of like the unfinished trim we've been living with on the main levels for... 4 years now. At least he's got the guest room almost done (and it DOES look spectacular imo!), so I"m trying not to be a total harpy, plus if I do go off on him, he typically reacts like a 6 year old and pouts and declares that he won't do ANYTHING.

In much happier and less ranty news, I had a great experience at my 3 hr - the clinic had a comfy & cozy area for me to curl up in while waiting between blood draws. Still skeptical that I'm going to 'pass'. I've had a history of low blood sugar, which apparently is an indicator that you are at risk for GD and type 2 later in life. Lovely. Plus with having it last pregnancy, I'm all but convinced I'm already having sugar issues.

Even better than that, and I got the first pre-Christmas gift for my oldest - we're going to go the Nutcracker Suite! I haven't been in YEARS, but my dad used to take me every year, starting when I was about 6 or 7, and I absolutely loved it. A little nervous that I'm leaving my younger girl out, but she's only 4 and I think it would be a bit much. As for other Christmas items, hubby and I really haven't done much yet for it. Every year Santa brings one 'big' item that is sharable amongst the kids, or if nothing seems quite right, brings some 'medium' things for each kiddo. We typically wrap 1 present (almost always clothes) for under the tree. My mom and DH's dad send up quite a few other things (my mom is nutso at Christmas time - I literally had TWENTY packages one year from my parents not counting any Santa stuff), so we try to really underplay it to avoid overloading the kids. I also typically confiscate all the toys and then let the kids 'discover' them throughout the year, and only play with them if they can identify spots to store them. I really dunno how my dad managed to pay for all the stuff my mom would purchase - we're currently a dbl income family and we could never afford all the stuff my mom would buy!

As for teaching the value of money, I haven't done too much yet, but a friend of mine with older children (oldest is turning 17) turned me onto the Love & Logic series, and I really like that approach to money and discipline. It is a bit rough for me to come up with stuff and enforce rules sometimes (just wasn't how I was raised at all...), but I'm seriously hoping my kids can turn out 'better' (more stable, better adjusted, less likely to make the same hare-brained decisions I did in my teens and early 20s...), so I'm happy to try something different than what I was raised with.

Holy cow - that was a super long post, and I didnt even mention how awesome Donna's owl bouncer looks, or how excited I am for Claire, and about 20 other updates I was going to talk about. Sorry guys - I'm so wordy today!


----------



## Chalrhow

FeistyMom... Loved reading your post... About your cat... Is he/she neutered ? I used to have an indoor cat, had him from a kitten, when he got to around 6 months he started spraying stuff... Straight to the vet he went to be neutered and never sprayed again... I have to admit cat pee is 1 of the worst smells to try and get rid of and i couldn't imagine having to deal with it more than a few times... I cant think of anything else to suggest, but maybe your vet could suggest something ? When do you get your GD results ?x


----------



## tryn4

Yes, as I was posting my rants, I though of you feisty mel LOL...I was like oh I totally understand her emotions now FOR REAL...

I like animals, think they are cute, I have "yard" or guard dogs in Jamaica but could NEVER have pets here as in indoor ones. The fur, pee, poo, oh god not I. We didnt grow up with the kind of domesticated animals you guys have, so all that is pretty foreign to me. I did rescue kittens whose mother got into my basement and abandoned them. Felt pretty good, we put them in a box, fed the buggers milk & gave them over to animal rescue. My jamaican instinct told me to fling them outside and find another hideout, but the Canadian in me felt like no they will certainly die, better not do that LOL.

On a brighter note, my husband surprised me by putting quite a big of money (well a lot to me) and told me to order a bunch of big ticket items for the baby and I'm very excited with what we ordered, although the prices were so much cheaper!!! here are the pics of what we bought. Our bed is a cherry wood sleigh bed, so we decided on the same theme. Crib & a lovely dresser. We got this bundle with carseat/stroller/playpen & highchair from Costco, and I thought it was quite reasonable. $379.99 for the travel gear & the crib & dresser with tax came to $537. Here is what I ordered...
 



Attached Files:







kkcrib.jpg
File size: 236.7 KB
Views: 0









kkdresser.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 0









kkgear.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## FeistyMom

Charl - OH took the cat to the vet when we rescued him, and he said the cat was neutered. I'm going to double check with him though. On the one hand, this kitty has a super sweet temperament, and is much nicer than our existing cat. On the other hand, I've had to put down 3 animals so far, ALL OF THEM male. I'm kind of done getting emotionally attached to pets just to have to watch them get sick, or in the case of my long-time female kitty, disappear from the yard one day and never return. I didn't really want any pets after she disappeared, and I especially didn't want any male pets, so I wasn't thrilled when I found out it was a male kitty that OH was bringing home. At this point, I kind of want to just deal with letting him loose or taking him to a shelter before I care too much.

Iesha - Those are gorgeous! I love the look of cherry wood :) And that does sound like a very good price on the travel system stuff. I'm not really going to do any shopping for this LO until after Christmas, in part to see if anyone is planning on doing a baby shower (doubtful, its my 4th baby in 7 years...), or if anyone was going in on presents (my sister coordinates that kind of thing). But also because I will go way overboard since this is probably my last, and overspend, and then not have any $$ for actual Christmas ;)

Hopefully the crazy will subside today, but I think if I walk into the house and it still smells like pee I'm going go off again. Poor family.


----------



## blessedmomma

very nice Iesha!!! beautiful stuff <3

feisty mel- ugh cats! we grew up with plenty and once one of them peed on the burner so when we turned it on it would stink to high heaven! when I met DH he had 2 cats. we got the girl fixed and she started peeing everywhere. used to make me so mad! we got rid of her and then got rid of the boy since he was attacking the baby. they both tried to lay all over his stuff and would get hair everywhere. one day I caught her laying on the baby while he was asleep. that was the end of her time with us lol. recently my DH talked me into getting another. he never poops or pees outside his box(thankfully he was already fixed), but he still has his claws and im afraid he will attack the babies. think he must have been an outdoor cat before too. he is such a scavenger! will try to eat anything. the other cats weren't like that at all. he will be getting declawed or he is going bye-bye too. im not a pet person, but I will deal with it for DH and the kids.

one more appt in December and then two week appts start!!! exciting :)


----------



## tryn4

Thx guys! Yea my husband is the one who was kinda in a rush to buy this stuff, but I'm not gonna buy anything else until after my shower which is Nov 30th. I didnt put any bigger items on my registry cuz I really dont expect people to buy such expensive stuff...


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

<3 the stuff Iesha! I'm not shopping for anything until after my shower either, although I'm having a small one in December, the online moms group shower people have said some can't afford to give until after the holidays. LOL! (It's a surprise, one of my friends told me about it because she didn't want me to buy everything) So I have NO idea what I should buy or not. I have a feeling I'll go early and my husband will be at the store getting essentials while I'm in the hospital. LOL! At least he likes shopping.


----------



## blessedmomma

kellie- are you 3rd tri tomorrow?!!!!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

blessedmomma said:


> kellie- are you 3rd tri tomorrow?!!!!

I will be 28 weeks tomorrow. . .I think 3rd tri starts at 27? LOL! Either way, yes. :) :happydance:


----------



## blessedmomma

:dohh: where did I come up with that?? thought maybe my book said 28, but it says 25 wks??? its so confusing when each place has different standards lol. regardless... I don't think I said congrats! :happydance:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Woop Kellie -third tri -I never noticed earlier either (I would say 27weeks too :) ) 

I bought a new pram yesterday , well preloved (you must see a pattern here lol, I love a bargain haha) - I didn't need one, hence how I was not looking for a new one, but someone local to me posted it on fbook and I couldn't resist lol -It is identical to my old one, so my car seat / carry cot will still fit, but it is red/ green whereas my one is blue / green (and according to my daughter it is  FOR a boy and would look wrong if we have a girl lol) Anyway - it is better condition than mine lol, only been used for a few months and has a really snuggly cosy toes with it, and a matching changing bag -for £30 lol

Not buying anymore -although keeping my eyes peeled for woodland animals stuff as I love those little owls and the colours match my pram now lol xxx
 



Attached Files:







960188_418985578230031_1706501461_n.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## ricschick

Firstly mel you do make me laugh and I'm with you I couldn't bare cats peeing everywhere we have 2 cats mother and daughter and thankfully they go outside to do there business!! But we had a nightmare with the daughter cat this past 3 days, as you no we moved and dh got the mother cat and she happily went into her box to move to the new house but jinx she went and which is so unlike her she must have been scared and scratched dh leg so she ran off and it has taken us 3 days to catch her!! But thankfully I got her last night and she's in her new home! I'm feeling better today I did not smell good yesterday lol thought dh was going to divorce me lol. 

The the new buts Iesha really lovely and great bargains Donna!!! Love the bouncer chair!!! I can't wait to buy stuff but will wait til after 12 weeks! &#128521;


----------



## allforthegirl

Fiesty Mel. I have had cats most of my life. We had one that my previous hubby wanted and he was just a crabby guy. I didn't like him much but the kids did. We had him close to seven years and this past year he was just nasty to everyone, even our dogs and my poor older cat. He would take off out the door and not come back until the middle of the night and when you would go get him he wouldn't come in, then the moment you stepped out the door to grab him he would eff off. Then when he was in the house he started to get lazy and pee down stairs in the middle of the night while sleeping with the older boys. I couldn't handle the peeing either. The boys weren't paying any attention and the moment he started not being nice to me I made the decision to find him a new home. When it finally did happen my boys didn't even notice&#8230;.. So yah I don't deal with pee very well either. 

Iesha I love the stuff you bought. I actually had my eye one that carseat stroller combo if I was going to have a girl. I love it. Great choices!!

Donna you are just on a bargain roll here. I wish we had places like that. We have a second hand stores and I find them not all that cheap. They mainly have name brand clothing that I find is more than what I can find at Walmart...


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

:cry: I have gestational diabetes. :wacko:

I have to make an appointment with the diabetic educator and will have to check my blood 4 times a day. Just hoping I can control it with diet alone. I'm measuring right on target right now, can you have GD and still have a normal sized baby? That's my biggest fear. My first was 9lb 8oz and quite the challenge to deliver. I did low carb for many years so the diet doesn't scare me. Sigh. I really did enjoy my time with the sweets though, no regrets! ;)


----------



## wannabubba#4

Whitesoxfan41 said:


> :cry: I have gestational diabetes. :wacko:
> 
> I have to make an appointment with the diabetic educator and will have to check my blood 4 times a day. Just hoping I can control it with diet alone. I'm measuring right on target right now, can you have GD and still have a normal sized baby? That's my biggest fear. My first was 9lb 8oz and quite the challenge to deliver. I did low carb for many years so the diet doesn't scare me. Sigh. I really did enjoy my time with the sweets though, no regrets! ;)

Aww hun -I really don't know but I am sure they will monitor you and bubs closely now :hugs::hugs:


----------



## tryn4

AWWWWWW SHIT Kellie!!!!!!!!!! i'm so sorry! Jeez, well no idea here, but I am assuming you can have a normal sized baby, it is very common with ppl in my culture to have it (like the indo-carribean & black carribean women) and a lot that I know have very normal sized babies. Good thing you got that Ice cream in before huh? LOL sorry joke in bad taste. Good thing is there are so many diabetic food options nowadays, I bet you will control it no problem. It doesnt seem to me you have gained weight excessively.....my paranoia is really kicking in though about my own GD test!!!! Were dropping like flies out here in the preggo trenches!!!

Donna- I love your pram! I wish you could see the stuff I am seeing in woodland creatures online & in stores here in North America...it's like 2013/2014 is the YEAR of the woodland!!! lol...

Question for you ladies. I am looking at bedding sets...so all my 4 kids had the standard crib sets including bumpers, now everyone on this site so sids crazy and have me paranoid that im such a dusty mom if I put the bumper on my newborn will magically move to the rails and inhale the bumper and die. I am a little irritated as I really hesitate to second guess what I have always done as a mum just because Its been 9 years since I've had a newborn. Im standing firm on swaddling the babe. This is what I'm used to, never used sleep sacks, and do not believe swaddling is bad for hips as these so called expert firsttime mums on bnb would have u believe. What are your thoughts?


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

tryn4 said:


> AWWWWWW SHIT Kellie!!!!!!!!!! i'm so sorry! Jeez, well no idea here, but I am assuming you can have a normal sized baby, it is very common with ppl in my culture to have it (like the indo-carribean & black carribean women) and a lot that I know have very normal sized babies. Good thing you got that Ice cream in before huh? LOL sorry joke in bad taste. Good thing is there are so many diabetic food options nowadays, I bet you will control it no problem. It doesnt seem to me you have gained weight excessively.....my paranoia is really kicking in though about my own GD test!!!! Were dropping like flies out here in the preggo trenches!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Question for you ladies. I am looking at bedding sets...so all my 4 kids had the standard crib sets including bumpers, now everyone on this site so sids crazy and have me paranoid that im such a dusty mom if I put the bumper on my newborn will magically move to the rails and inhale the bumper and die. I am a little irritated as I really hesitate to second guess what I have always done as a mum just because Its been 9 years since I've had a newborn. Im standing firm on swaddling the babe. This is what I'm used to, never used sleep sacks, and do not believe swaddling is bad for hips as these so called expert firsttime mums on bnb would have u believe. What are your thoughts?

HAHAHA. . .I'm THRILLED that I enjoyed my sweets while it lasted!!!! 

I'm going to forgo the bumper pads, it's not worth the risk to me, I also will be swaddling. :)


----------



## wannabubba#4

I had a bumper on Dawson's cot, but as he co slept with me until 6months we never used it at all -By the time he was 6 months and going in his own cot for part of the night, we took it off as he was trying to pull himself up on it and it was just giving him leverage he never needed lol.

I never heard the one about hip problems with swaddling LOL -Although I have never swaddled, my babies just never liked it -they slept more like starfish, sprawled out arms and legs in opposite corners haha

Also due to me co-sleeping with Dawson I never used sleep bags either and by the time he went into his own cot he never liked them, too restrictive to do the star fish lmao

xxx


----------



## allforthegirl

Kellie I know many women that have had GD and have normal sized babies, have even heard of smaller ones. So I am sure as long as you are able to keep it under control you will be just fine ;)

Iesha I will not be using bumpers as I haven't put them on with my last three, so won't be this time. I too will also be swaddling, I have bought a package of three muslin swaddle blankets. I too will be baby wearing, so isn't that the same as swaddling?? I don't know, what I do know that it can really benefit the baby to be swaddled. Oh and as for the sleep sacks I don't think I will use them either. though I know my mother bought me one, so I guess I will try it out, but he will be co-sleeping with me and I am sure all these moms you talked to would yell at me too for that. :haha: But I wouldn't care, this is what works for me and if they want to get out of bed to feed their babies every time they wake that is their choice. I have done that with my first two as I bottle fed and since I will be nursing I am just going to roll over and hand him the boob and go back to sleep&#8230;.. :sleep:


----------



## wannabubba#4

allforthegirl said:


> Kellie I know many women that have had GD and have normal sized babies, have even heard of smaller ones. So I am sure as long as you are able to keep it under control you will be just fine ;)
> 
> Iesha I will not be using bumpers as I haven't put them on with my last three, so won't be this time. I too will also be swaddling, I have bought a package of three muslin swaddle blankets. I too will be baby wearing, so isn't that the same as swaddling?? I don't know, what I do know that it can really benefit the baby to be swaddled. Oh and as for the sleep sacks I don't think I will use them either. though I know my mother bought me one, so I guess I will try it out, but he will be co-sleeping with me and I am sure all these moms you talked to would yell at me too for that. :haha: But I wouldn't care, this is what works for me and if they want to get out of bed to feed their babies every time they wake that is their choice. I have done that with my first two as I bottle fed and since I will be nursing I am just going to roll over and hand him the boob and go back to sleep.. :sleep:


Lol me too lmao :haha::haha: baby can suckle all night as long as I get some sleep zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz lol


----------



## blessedmomma

Donna- that pram is gorgeous! great job on the bargain!

Kellie- so sorry to hear :( at least you have some sense about the diet and willpower to do it. that would be a hard part for me.

Iesha- its starting to worry me too about the GD! seems like everyone is getting it. I hadn't ever heard about swaddling hurting their hips. I guess we are fogies who don't know the 'new' ways to raise a baby. DH and I are taking a class on that book 'the happiest baby on the block' next month and they are giving us a free swaddle blanket so cant be too bad right? some of mine loved swaddles and some hated it so I will just see what works with this one. cant help on the bumper. I only had one crib with my first and it wasn't used. co-slept with all of them til they moved to toddler beds. I think I saw a mesh bumper while I was out baby shopping recently, but I cant be sure that's what it was exactly since we don't pay much attention to the crib/crib bedding section. I say follow your instincts. its natural and more accurate than new age ideas which are always changing.


----------



## tryn4

Yea, great advice, I guess I will leave out the bumper this time. I really get so peed off when these mums here go off about sids...like how did all our kids survive?????????? Ae they all miracles? Its just forcing ppl to dwell on something no one can control no matter what. What must the mums do but torture themselves if they follow all the safety "rules" to a T and tragically their baby passes *shudder* Crazy. 
I am going to swaddle and if they stretch out its fine, you know you an only swaddle to a point then they just kick off everything. I swear I almost smashed my screen yesterday when they said its not good for hips...my aswer was ok then wy do they TIGHTLY swaddle your baby in the hospital...umm yea. *roll eyes* drammmmatic. I forgot I didnt share with you guys the cute invites for my baby shower. I'm getting slightly spoiled because it's Kevin's first, and long break in btween. God help me if we have anymore, lol gifts n fuss n shower wise I wil probably be SOL!
 



Attached Files:







kks.jpg
File size: 10.2 KB
Views: 2









kks2.jpg
File size: 9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## allforthegirl

Those invites are just way too cute!!


----------



## Chalrhow

Whitesoxfan41 said:


> :cry: I have gestational diabetes. :wacko:
> 
> I have to make an appointment with the diabetic educator and will have to check my blood 4 times a day. Just hoping I can control it with diet alone. I'm measuring right on target right now, can you have GD and still have a normal sized baby? That's my biggest fear. My first was 9lb 8oz and quite the challenge to deliver. I did low carb for many years so the diet doesn't scare me. Sigh. I really did enjoy my time with the sweets though, no regrets! ;)

:hugs: Hope you can control it diet only and yes you can have a normal sized baby... You will probably get extra scans to check babys growth :hugs:

Hi everyone...

Had another scan today... Still team :yellow: so proud of myself... When she was measuring babys thigh bone i was trying to figure out what i could see... Couldn't see anything between the legs, but im no expert... Everything looks good with baby, he/she is 906grams... Only on the 10th centile just now... I am now on 2 different insulins for GD


----------



## tryn4

LOL fantastic update..your will power is on point!

I am jealous I dont get anymore scans...booooo!


----------



## Masonsbaby

Hi girls wow its been awhile for me 
I'm sorry Kellie im sure with management your baby won't be too big
Sorry to hear some of U are struggling with pet or kid issues 
Also love all the baby buys - gorgeous!
AFM passed my gd test- yay! Buuttttt... Have really low iron levels and may need a blood transfusion :( all that ms was not great for getting the red meat in but the good news is the iron tablets don't make me sick at all. Also have my baby shower on Saturday so excited as I've never had one before yay!


----------



## allforthegirl

Char you have great will power, good for you for sticking to your guns!!

Masonbaby that sucks that you are having issues with iron, though I am glad that the iron is doing well in your tummy!!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Hugs Mason'sbaby! I have low iron as well. So far the iron supplement isn't making me too ill either. 

Thanks ladies! I'm feeling good about everything. A better eating plan certainly can't hurt in the long run with losing baby weight. ;)


----------



## blessedmomma

Iesha- how did any of our children survive with such poor advice back then lol?? loooove the invites, very cute!

great job char!! there is no way I would make it, especially with extra scans :thumbup: sorry about the GD meds boo :(


Masonsbaby- hope the iron levels even out :hugs:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Ieaha - those invites are cute, hope you are enjoying being spoiled ad rightly so too, with my baby number 4 it was all VERY special again after such a gap, this time different story LOL. I love being pregnant and it is super special to me but no-one else ever mentions it lol -I look forward to going to work because there, they actually acknowledge I am having a baby. My mum has sent me one text in as many months to ask how I am, my eldest sister said 'oh I forgot you were pregnant last time she saw me, and my youngest sisters I have not seen in about 6 months. DH's parents, sister and brother have never mentioned it, hardly even a congratulations (think his sis said something like' OMG Congrats but lol rather you than me' My Dad always asks - and my daughter and youngest sons are super excited so I suppose that is enough :)

Charlene - well done on staying team yellow! yay And glad bubs is doing good, sorry about your sugars and insulin . Jealous to not having more scans too lol, but hope I don't have GD and have to eat my words xx

Morning everyone - hope you are all having a good day <3 xx


----------



## ricschick

Hey guys 
Love the invites Iesha very cute I love being made a fuss off but we don't do baby showed so booooo to that!!! 

So sorry kellie about the gd! But in sure you will do great with the diet change and baby will be a normal size!! 
Weldone char for keeping to team yellow&#128079; I'd like a surprise this time too not sure if we can wait tho lol! 

I didn't use bumpers either purely because I don't really see the point of them?? And swaddling again I use as and when. I don't co-sleep but that's just because I can't sleep when the kids are in our bed it just doesn't work for me. 
Afm not impressed as I've had to wait for the bloody underlay for the carpet for 4 days now!!! Stupid people!!! Went to the docs on Monday and got refered to the hospital I wanted so I can't wait now to receive my booking in appointment just have to remember what tines the others were born there's always a couple I forget lol cx


----------



## allforthegirl

Well I woke up this morning with more flem then usual, I even coughed a bit and could feel the congestion in my chest. I am not looking forward to that. I always sneeze like a mad women every morning due to my allergies, but I think it has finally turned into a cold. Boooo.

Other than that, DH had a miss communication about money and I ended up spending money when I shouldn't have. :dohh: I feel horrible and now I am grounded to the house. Man I hate doing that. :grr: 

Oh but the silk pants are the best invention while pg ever!! I had way less pain while in bed last night. :dance:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Glad the silk pants are working Sacha , and sorry about the house arrest lol - we have way spent over this month , with Christmas and the bathroom (so probably NOT the best time for me to be buying baby things lol -but I got a bargain haha) I am going to seriously need to tighten the purse strings over the next few months to allow us to catch up before my reduced maternity pay kicks in :(

xxx But then it's only money and we cannot take it with us when we go lol xxx


----------



## allforthegirl

that is true&#8230;. I did get some good deals yesterday, but the silk pants and nursing bras were full price :dohh:


----------



## FeistyMom

Love the invite Iesha! I also had bumpers for my 1st three, although #3 spent ZERO time in the crib (we never even set it up). We will be setting up the crib at least this time, so I can enjoy my 'nursery' room, but doubtful that this LO will spent too much time in the full size crib, especially early on. I'll probably go ahead and leave the bumpers in the crib initially. Also plan on swaddling. My first two loved it, and #3 liked it, although not as long as his sisters. We also have sleep sacks though, and I really do like them for the winter with slightly older babies who have outgrown the swaddle or hate it. We co-slept (baby in same room) and did bed sharing (baby in same bed), but with the first two they would always go to bed in their own crib/bassinet, and would then come to bed after the first night time feed. The sleep blankets can be quite nice and cozy, and in a pinch if you run out of sleepers/jammies you can just put baby in a onesie and in the sack ;)

Kellie -so sorry to hear about GD. I am positive too again this time. As far as baby size, my GD baby was my smallest so far! My OB now suspects that I had developed sugar issues as the pregnancy progressed which was why my first two were 'larger' (both girls were over 8 lbs, my lil guy was about 7.5). I got to skip the dietitian meeting this time, since it has only been 2 years since my last go round. And of course right off the bat they sent a script for the wrong lancets and then I completely forgot how to actually insert the test strips into the machine and had to do two this morning, and then my glucometer ran out of batteries so I missed my after breakfast test! I'm glad my OB thinks I have my stuff together, but man - maybe I shoulda just acted like I was starting from scratch ;) We'll have to compare notes about what works and what doesn't, but last time around it struck at the hottest part of summer, and I found that I couldn't eat any regular ice cream without massive spikes, BUT - Healthy Choice Fudge Bars were totally ok. Peanut butter also saved my life, along with 'sandwich thins' for bread. You probably are *way* more educated than I am about low carbs though, so I hope to pick your brain for yummy food ideas. First and most pressing question: what are you going to do about Thanksgiving? Forgo the stuffing? Or is there a decent lower carb alternative? Or indulge anyway? I'm leaning towards indulging anyway, *IF* my numbers are looking ok otherwise.

Sacha - I did the same thing with over spend in August :( I didn't realize we had basically two 5 week months in a row (July/August), and both hubby and I get paid twice a month but we have several bills set to pay weekly (mortgage, car, probably other stuff I can't remember). I accidentally ran through the ENTIRE food budget for August the first weekend, didn't know it, and ate out for lunch almost every day the next week. I felt like a total ninny the rest of the month; we even had to delay sending a check to my kids' school/daycare and didn't really get all the way back on track until this month!


----------



## blessedmomma

Claire- glad you got the hospital you want and its good to hear things are rolling :)

sacha- sorry you are getting sick and about the money. :( but yay for comfy pants :)

Donna- so true!


----------



## FeistyMom

Nesting update - Sacha inspired me; I too am blocked on actual baby nesting activities right now, so hearing about your exploits with clothes and organizing, I got the bug and went to town. Managed to get the girls' stuff swapped out, and have discovered that our lil guy is in need of clothing, in particular pants that haven't been embroidered, bedazzled, or have bows :D So we know what Santa has in store for him! Then a friend told me about a sale from our local community college - it is a pretty neat thing, first time for me but maybe you ladies have seen/done something like this before. They have 'viewing' hours on one day, and the next day they have the actual sale. You can queue up ahead of the doors opening, and they will come out and give you numbers so you can stay in your car if its cold/wet. Each item for sale has a packet of papers attached - the bottom one says 'sorry this has been sold' and the top ones are the ones you take if you want the item. Well, hubby and I have been trying to 'finish' our playroom for over 6 months (4 years if you count that we planned on turning the basement into a playroom when we moved in!), but couldn't quite figure out what we wanted to do for shelves. DH was happy to build some, but with all the other projects he has to get done it just wasn't ever happening. Without a clear storage system, then kids TRASHED the room. Literally trashed (including drawing and painting on the floor DH installed this spring...). Well, what do you think I saw at this sale? KIDS SHELVES! The super sturdy kind you would find at a pre-school or daycare or montessori! I was SO excited - each unit was between $8-10! My friend tried to dampen my expectations by telling me that they probably wouldn't be available when I'd be able to get to the sale (I couldn't queue early, as I needed to get the girls to school). So I went into it just for the experience and to see if there were any books/toys the kids might like (10 cents a piece). Imagine my joy at seeing that 3 of the 4 units I wanted were available! PLUS a square bookshelf on wheels; it is the kind that has the shallow 'display' shelves on two sides, and 'deeper' shelves on the other, about 4' tall) for only $8! I was in absolute heaven. Plus, when I went back to pick up the items (you can pay, and then come back if you need to), the 4th shelving unit was available again! I added a combo cork/whiteboard that is 3'X4' for $3, and just felt like I had won the lottery. Barely crammed everything into my minivan (such a dummy I had all the car seats in, had to take them out of the seats and stack them haphazardly), and hubby unloaded them into our living room. I spent most of last night scrubbing and overseeing the kids' efforts at tidying the playroom. Hopefully my energy and relative pain-free time will continue the rest of the week so I can scrub down the floors and walls and get that room done. The kids really did impress me too - even the 4 yr old managed to stay focused enough to put more things away than she got out. This is a big challenge :D

What kind of nesting activities is everyone else doing? I know I've read about remodeling/renovations, moving, and the like. Hope those projects are all going well for you! :)


----------



## allforthegirl

Well today I am concentrating on getting my laundry and clothing in order, all my skinnier stuff put away for a bit. I am also going through the boys outerwear as it was really cold today and found out that no-one has any neck warmers. So I am going to spring out my sowing machine and make some fleece ones and save some money. Then today I am working on the front entrance as DH decided it was ok to wear his muddy boots in the house and then just about lost (more like me taking it off) his head when I saw him trying to walk into the house with them&#8230;.. :grr::grr: I really don't want the baby to walking/crawling across a horribly dirty rug&#8230;.

I am glad i can inspire someone, cause I have problems doing that for myself :haha:


----------



## Chalrhow

I have been clearing out stuff to make room for new stuff at Christmas... I actually managed to get rid of a huge ride on dinosaur thing, this thing was massive (kota dinosaur) moved and roared, boys have had him years lol felt like part of the family :haha: but he went to a new home today and i actually made some pennies from selling him... Boys haven't even noticed he is gone... I had all my laundry done at the weekend, but i blink my eyes and there is a mountain of dirty clothes again :shrug: Think i might start on my bedroom next week... I have no idea where this baby and his/her belongings are going to go lol


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

FeistyMom said:


> Kellie -so sorry to hear about GD. I am positive too again this time. As far as baby size, my GD baby was my smallest so far! My OB now suspects that I had developed sugar issues as the pregnancy progressed which was why my first two were 'larger' (both girls were over 8 lbs, my lil guy was about 7.5). I got to skip the dietitian meeting this time, since it has only been 2 years since my last go round. And of course right off the bat they sent a script for the wrong lancets and then I completely forgot how to actually insert the test strips into the machine and had to do two this morning, and then my glucometer ran out of batteries so I missed my after breakfast test! I'm glad my OB thinks I have my stuff together, but man - maybe I shoulda just acted like I was starting from scratch ;) We'll have to compare notes about what works and what doesn't, but last time around it struck at the hottest part of summer, and I found that I couldn't eat any regular ice cream without massive spikes, BUT - Healthy Choice Fudge Bars were totally ok. Peanut butter also saved my life, along with 'sandwich thins' for bread. You probably are *way* more educated than I am about low carbs though, so I hope to pick your brain for yummy food ideas. First and most pressing question: what are you going to do about Thanksgiving? Forgo the stuffing? Or is there a decent lower carb alternative? Or indulge anyway? I'm leaning towards indulging anyway, *IF* my numbers are looking ok otherwise.
> 
> !

Although I did low carb for many years I have never tested my sugar! LOL! Honestly, on the stuffing, I'll probably just have a little. I don't have my education appointment until the Monday after Thanksgiving so I will have no idea what my numbers are. HAHA! We're still 4 hours from home until the day before Thanksgiving so that's the soonest I could get in. Lowcarbfriends.com is an AWESOME resource for recipes! I followed the board for years. There are tons of holiday recipes and snack ideas and such. I have found that Rye bread didn't seem to affect me too much, so I got some of that with peanut butter. . .I LOVE peanut butter! :thumbup: Snack wise (since we're still in the hotel another week) I picked up some string cheese, eggs to hard boil, avocado, green and red peppers, cucumbers, cottage cheese and some greek yogurt. I can't really cook much here, no oven, just a couple burners and very limited dishes so I just picked up easy snacky stuff. It's MUCH easier for me as I don't have a family to cook for otherwise, just me really. My hubs takes care of himself. ;) Once we're home I'll delve into the recipes more and cook some things ahead of time. I used to cook chicken breasts and refrigerate for a few days or chop them up and freeze them to use in chicken salad, to add to broth and make soup (now that dreamfield farms has low GI pasta, I'd consider doing chicken soup!), throw it in with some veggies, use in a salad with other toppings. . .if I find some really good stuff I'll be sure to share! :D


----------



## tryn4

No nesting, cleaning, sorting, NOTHING for me until I stop working. It's madness. I feel like I am never home. If I am we huddle in bed and try to catch some sleep, to et up again , shower, get dressed head out and repeat all over again. *sigh*

Bump pic 27 +1
 



Attached Files:







kk3.jpg
File size: 12.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## blessedmomma

gorgeous Iesha!

no real nesting for me. maybe in a few weeks when I get some energy. :thumbup:

all the thanksgiving food talk is making me hungry!!!! cant wait til next thurs!!! we always do thanksgiving here so DH's dad has somewhere to go. we will have to start pies and deviled eggs the day before. turkey will go in the fridge this fri. its 22 lbs so needs 5-6 days to thaw. DH likes to make it dance after he gets it all cleaned up. he also names it :haha:


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Love your bump Iesha! :)

No nesting for me. . .I just want to sleep all day long. LOL


----------



## allforthegirl

Great looking bump Iesha!! 

Well I just learnt a lesson&#8230;.. don't sit on the floor sorting clothes. I almost could not get up off the floor. :dohh:


----------



## FeistyMom

Iesha - great bump! I also can relate to how you feel about work and life and stress and I don't even work as many hours! How many days until you take leave?

Sacha - that is a good public service announcement. I have such a hard time - can't stand up and bend to do it, can't really squat and stand and squat and stand, so floor it is. But in another week I won't be able to stand up again without help ;)

Melissa - I want to eat Thanksgiving at your house!!! Also - my mom does that same thing your OH does with the turkey. She does it with chickens too, and we would call it the naked chicken dance. I told my hubby about my mom's naked chicken dance, and he looked horrified! It took us a while of talking, but we realized he'd envisioned my mom doing the chicken dance, naked. I about died laughing.

Kellie - Great info! Peanut butter was great for me last go around, but this time I'm craving pasta and Italian food so often that I'm more nervous. Are you having any of the GD symptoms so far? Excessive thirst or anything like that?


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I didn't realize that excessive thirst was a GD sign (yeah, I'm not too bright sometimes! LOL) but I've had that in spades. . .the entire pregnancy. I drink SO MUCH water every day. Otherwise, I had some episodes of feeling faint/hot and sort of blacking out earlier in the pg as well. 

I have NO clue on diaper bags either!! It's been 15 years. . .haha! I don't know what I need or what would work best.


----------



## tryn4

Omg Kellie! Diaper bags are SOOO different and have become my dilemma, and I mean jeez I had a kid 9 yrs ago. Like whoa. I couldnt even find one I am used to (or what i think is normal) to put on my registry.


----------



## FeistyMom

One thing that shocked me with diaper bags has been the PRICE. Holy cow - I had super sticker shock. Of course I'm pretty cheap with my purses too (second hand, hand-me-down, gift, or sale... I don't think I've ever spent more than $9.99 on a purse, and I get a new one maybe every 5 years). I might just splurge this time though, with LO and the 2 yr old still needing changes.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

The Soho brand has quite a few that are reasonable. I registered for this one:

https://www.amazon.com/Giraffe-Diap...UTF8&colid=1YQLQI8JWB7HS&coliid=IV8MDIXWU98YC

but also registered for one that was a bit more expensive that will probably hold up longer/better. I have had good luck with durability in the past with Lands End and Eddie Bauer, with back packs and book bags for the girls.


----------



## blessedmomma

oh i love it kellie!

I am still using a good diaper bag I bought with the last one. its black with black/gray/white stripes on top so not sure if im getting a new one or not. if I do it will be girly even though we still use the one we have now for the other two boys diapers and the four boys sippies.


----------



## ricschick

Iesha lovely bump but you seem to be missing your head lol!!!! 
I can't wait to start buying stuff but il have to wait til after Xmas! But there is a mums market on Saturday so I might pop to that for some bargain maternity wear!! Xx


----------



## allforthegirl

OMG it is so freaking cold this morning here. -27C Look like I will driving everyone to school. YUCK who said I wanted to go out in this LOL

One thing I am enjoying is that DS4, on his own, decided to get himself dressed before breakfast in the morning like the other boys. I am so proud of him!! 

Day 2 of very little pain in bed, well ligament wise anyways. I am still getting stiff in bed so I am turning all the time. I am trying not to sleep on my back but I always seem to wake up on it. Anyone else having this issue?


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

It was 60 here yesterday. . .wind chill is 4 right now. I would give an arm or leg for a fenced in back yard for the dog about now. Brrrrrr


----------



## LittleMinx

Hi girls can i join you?

I'm due bubba #4 in August, but will be born late July via c-section :) .. Its still not sunk in yet, but I've only known about Little One for 2 days x


----------



## Chalrhow

I was so sure i posted here today... Lol think i replied to everyone in my head... Ive lost the plot... Lol :haha:

Iesha... Lovely bump... I must try get a bump pic on here...

LittleMinx... Hi... Congrats on number 4 :) What do you have already ? 

Sacha... Seriously -27... i thought it was cold here when i seen -1 this morning... Could not do -27 !!! Glad your pain is easing a little !! 

Donna... Double digits now :happydance:

Hi everyone else... My diaper/nappy bag was free from boots lol... Kellie i like the 1 you have pick on amazon though :)


----------



## wannabubba#4

OMG -27 How do you cope with that?

And welcome to littleminx congrats xx

Yay double digits:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Welcome LittleMinx and congratulations!!


----------



## allforthegirl

Welcome :hi:

-27C is not as cold as it will get here. It isn't uncommon to go down below -40C. It is just the shock of going from -14 to that, that sucks. 

So I made my boys some neck warmers today and now my girl friend wants me to make her some. :haha:


----------



## wannabubba#4

allforthegirl said:


> Welcome :hi:
> 
> -27C is not as cold as it will get here. It isn't uncommon to go down below -40C. It is just the shock of going from -14 to that, that sucks.
> 
> So I made my boys some neck warmers today and now my girl friend wants me to make her some. :haha:
> 
> View attachment 701373

Looking good!! 
Get yourself a wee page on facebook selling them , with temps as low as that I guess you would sell loads :) 

xxx


----------



## allforthegirl

I am going to post my friends stuff once I am done and see if anyone is interested. May help make some extra cash.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

adorable!!!


----------



## ricschick

Wow -27 omg I couldn't cope I hate being cold! And I love the neck warmers!!!

Congrats and welcome littleminx!! How old are your 3 kiddies? I'm on my 5th just got my Bfp a week ago! Xxx

Hope everyone is doing good today!! It's nearly dec and I've done nothing for Xmas yet!!! Been soooo busy xx


----------



## Chalrhow

Rant coming... 

MIL had a toddler bed for us, she was keeping it until we needed it but obviously got fed up with it being in her spare room... So she was up a few days ago and says " We are hiring a van... since the bed you have for Sam is falling apart, do you want the bed we have up ? " Now the bed sam is in simply needed a wee plastic bed rail moved up... it was hardly falling apart... But i thought ok, i will get rid of sams bed and take this other 1... I must admit i hadn't seen this other bed until FIL dropped it off... I could not believe the state this bed was in, it was supposed to be almost brand new, the wood is split at both the headboard and bottom of bed where whoever put it together tightened the screws too much... Its missing screws and even when we have put extra screws in still wobbles and is in a much worse state than the perfectly fine bed i just got rid of... Lesson learned do not agree to take anything until ive seen it... Cant believe MIL actually thought this other bed was in a better condition than the 1 we where already using.... Sigh now i will be out of money to replace this bed, my own fault for not checking it out 1st :dohh::shrug:

ricschick... I have also done nothing yet for Christmas... I swore i was gonna be organised this year... I am starting to panic !! x


----------



## LittleMinx

Thanks for the welcome girls :hugs:

I have 2 girls who are 14 & 4, and a boy of 7 :cloud9: ... And i have an inkling that this is another girl. 

I am so nervous today as its AF day! So far she has stayed away, but i'm getting worked up that she is going to arrive as my cramps are back.. Not bad, but there. But at the same time my exhaustion is really bad today along with the nausea :sick:

xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

littleminx- it is so hard finding out so early isn't it? I found out at 3w+1d and was convinced every day until I was officially 'late' that AF would come lol 

Charlene and Claire OMG how can you not have started Xmas shopping yet lol? OMG I was panicking about 4/5 weeks ago that i wasn't organised and have been like a crazy person since. Am almost done now I think. I do most of my shopping online though and would panic in case I couldn't get the stuff I was wanting lol ... and not fit to go shopping with SPD 


xxxx


----------



## FeistyMom

Welcome littleminx and congratz!

Thanks for the link Kellie!

Sacha - that is incredibly cold! LOVE the neck warmers!

Charl - I know what you mean, although for me its often my mother who thinks anything she finds is better than what I have. Learned my lesson the hard way too. Hope you find a good bed that works well!

Christmas shopping?! Holy cow, haven't even started, no idea what I want to do or even who all I am buying for. Hubby's family had done a gift exchange for years where each person drew one other person's name and we had a $50 limit, but haven't the last 2 years. There are roughly 20 people in that group now that he and his cousins are grown and starting families. It is tough because I feel like we are all close enough to want to exchange gifts with everyone, but shopping for 20+ people and shipping stuff out is intimidating. Last year I planned on doing something craftsy or homemade goodies or something, but then remembered - I'm rubbish at both of those. This year I have slightly more confidence, but same level of organization (none). Then there is my side of the family...Some times my youngest sister & her OH go on rants about materialism and decry any presents. Other times they get upset if they don't get 'as much' as they perceive my family gets, because my mom will buy tons of gifts for my kids and somehow my little sister still feels like she's 'one of the kids' (she is 27!!! and he is 34; they should know better!). How do you guys handle large families like that? Anyone have a gift exchange system that seems to work?

What kind of things do you usually get for your kids? DH and I typically let Santa and my mother gift a ton of toys, and we wrap clothing and stuff like that for under the tree. We figure a single present makes sense, especially since the kids already get all kinds of other 'special' things during the holiday season from us. Last weekend we did Disney on Ice, in 2 weeks I'll be taking DD1 to the Nutcracker Suite, all 3 get to go shopping and pick out new fancy outfits for the holiday, including shoes... And I'm sure there are other things I'm just forgetting. But, I compare myself to my mother (I know, bad idea), and she'd always wrap a ton of stuff for us AND Santa would go crazy. Will my kids feel less loved because they don't have 10+ things to open from mom and dad? I'm currently chalking my insecurity up to normal pregnancy paranoia!


----------



## wannabubba#4

I tend to buy about 15 presents per child, that is a present from each child to each other, their main present (s) from us, and the rest from Santa (even though only the youngest is a true believer now; we all still love Santa lol) Santa's gifts tend to be, for the younger ones games, books, toys, clothing, sweets etc and for the older ones scents, toiletries, clothing, calendars diaries sweets etc 

I do a Xmas stocking for all including hubby (and the past couple of years DD has done one for me too) but this year me and hubby are getting very little as we are going to be paying for the new bathroom lol

My daughter is 19 this year so she will get money for clothing from us, My eldest son wants a PS4, son number 2 -Xbox / TV and the little one has a scooter and a play dough table .

I have 6 nieces and 8 nephews and now a great niece and a great nephew too, so brothers and sister and grandparents get a token present and the rest is for the kids. Only way to do it until I win the lotto or something lol. 

I love the idea of a secret Santa and spending more money on one chosen /random person but my family are always falling out and someone NOT talking to someone lol - so for us this is the best way 

I love Christmas -cannot wait to get our decorations and tree up and get the Christmas songs on and go visit Santa in his Grotto -in fact Santa is arriving in our town tomorrow to switch on the Christmas lights yay!!!!


----------



## FeistyMom

Donna that sounds like a good plan! I also know what you mean about the secret Santa thing... I liked the idea when I 'married' into it, but could never imagine my extended family doing it. Between a couple near blood feuds between my aunts (quite literally slept with each other's now ex-husbands, stuff like that), and all the other drama surrounding that side of the family I wouldn't really expect it to work! DH's family is so surprisingly low drama, it honestly feels surreal sometimes.

I'm glad you mentioned gifts from the siblings to each other. We did have the kids pick 1 present each for their siblings, and it worked really well, but I hadn't thought of that until you mentioned it! I'm wondering about what to do for the extended family. I always try to get something reasonably nice and useful for my great-aunt, as she never married and has no children, so I try to shop for her like she's my grandma if that makes sense, but for the rest of the extended family there aren't many children yet. My sister has one now (6 months old!), and my cousin has 2 little girls, and there are probably 100s of cousins/second cousins/3rd cousins from my mom's family (5 sisters, 5 brothers, TONS OF KIDS) but we aren't in touch. On DH's side, its just us and one cousin who has a 2 yr old, and his brother who has zero contact with his 2 yr old. So it seems self-serving if I suggest we just focus on the kids.

What kind of gift fits in the token range? I typically class my gift lists in tiers - the $50, $25, $15, and under $10 ranges, but when I break things down that far and get that detailed I start to feel like I'm missing the point of Christmas :D But this is coming from someone who has both finished all shopping by December 1st on occassion, and done literally ALL shopping on the 23rd and 24th of December, quite literally wrapping some presents mere minutes before they were exchanged for Christmas Eve, so I live a life of extremes ;)


----------



## Chalrhow

I will be doing most of my Christmas shopping online too Donna... Im actually going to start ordering stuff tomorrow... My 2nd oldest has changed his mind about what he wants about 4 times now lol... My oldest will get money to buy himself clothes, Im not planning on buying many toys... Gonna get some toys for my youngest, 3 for 2 in boots, as not many girly toys, we have plenty boys toys lol... I don't have any nieces or nephews, my 5 are really the only kids on my side of the family, my sisters b/f has a wee boy and on OH side there is only 2 kids to get for... So my 5 get absolutely spoiled... We only really buy for MIL, FIL, SIL, 2 children on OH side, my sister and my aunt, sister b/f and his son and our 5... and usually get something for 2 kids next door, but i feel bad giving them stuff as then we get gifts for our 5 in return.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Online shopping for me as well. We won't be spending the holidays with any family (including my girls, my oldest is in FL and can't take time off work at Christmas, my 2 younger girls will be with the rest of their family in IL and I can't travel this late in the pregnancy) so we'll be doing a lot of amazon buying and shipping boxes to everyone. It's a bit disheartening but it is what it is I guess. We'll be getting lots of stocking stuffer type goodies for the girls, gift certificates or money for clothes and just a few other little things. We have an exchange with my husband's family, we each have one person to buy for, but we all do pretty detailed lists and the limit is $25 or so. Christmas is my FAVORITE so it's sad. Baby takes precedence obviously. 

On a brighter note. . .I feel good today! I think my body has adjusted to the diet change! :D I haven't taken zofran since yesterday!!


----------



## blessedmomma

sacha- yikes! that is cold. love the neck warmers! :thumbup:

LittleMinx- welcome and congrats :)

donna- Yay double digits :flower:

we are almost done Christmas shopping thankfully. 

and tomorrow is viability day for me! whoop 24 weeks :happydance:


----------



## allforthegirl

My boys have been told this year will be a bit tight. I'm not going all out at all. It is what it is. The renos and life happens and we need to more grateful for what we have. Plus my boys never seem to play with the things they get, more like destroy them and end up left in the toy box in pieces lol. 

Kellie I'm glad the diet is working. No one like being sick!


----------



## allforthegirl

Melissa congrats!!


----------



## ricschick

It's the same fir us this year not buying as much as we normally buy it's just wasteful in the end as they only play with half if it so this year their getting 1 big main pressie from us and maybe 1 or 2 smaller ones and the rest are from Santa! And then we have my 2 nephews to buy for my dad and nan and great aunt and that's it I think I've told everyone it's a tight year! Xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Kellie good news about the diet working and the nausea going :) Shame about you missing your family at Christmas hun, hugs xx

Melisa yay!!! Roll on third tri lol

Charlene 3 for 2 in ARGOS too just now, I got my youngest most of his presents last time it was on -All his items were half price and then 3 for 2 lol Got 6 largish gifts for £70 haha - and all stuff I was looking for too -Doesn't often happen like that, especially with ARGOS lol -Normally I have a basket full of stuff and nothing is in stock lol 

Happy weekend ladies :happydance: another weekend of bathrooming for hubby lol, I am off out to get the boys haircuts and see Santa arrive and switch on the Christmas lights.

On a not so bright note, my SPD was so bad last two nights (and days but nights are worse) -it has woken me up every time I move in bed, OW!! Woke hubby up too seemingly lol -maybe that's a good thing- I try not to moan but he tends to completely forget and expects more and more of me when I don't haha -he has been extra attentive past two days and says he has heard me crying / moaning in my sleep when I move lol

xxx


----------



## LittleMinx

AF is officially late :wohoo: .. I'm so relieved x


----------



## allforthegirl

Donna your day sounds fun!! My boys have decided that they aren't getting haircuts again. They are wanting to grow their hair out. I am good with it as long as they take care of it. Santa parade was last weekend and I wasn't going in the cold weather we were having LOL

I am sorry that your SPD is getting bad. My ligament pain has gotten better since I bought those pants. Now I wish they would help with the rest of the day LOL

AFM my nesting has changed a bit. I have been making those neck warmers and then decided to make some baby blankets too. So I am excited about that. I am even going to be making a twin sized fleece blanket for DS1 for his new bed room!! I am enjoying this a lot.


----------



## allforthegirl

Minx oh sorry didn't mean to forget you, that is great news about miss your AF!! And so it starts. Hopefully you don't suffer too much. It goes buy way too fast.


----------



## wannabubba#4

woop littleminx - it is a relief when you are officially late - I still remember clearly lol

I have been nesting this week too Sacha -not that I am clever enough to make anything but have been clearing out rooms and cupboards and wanting to do it lol -probably why my pain is worse this week lol -safer at work I reckon haha. 

xx


----------



## allforthegirl

I am sure once I am all done my projects I will be right in there like a dirty shirt and cleaning everything. Only problem if I go crazy and clean everyone better get out of my way :grr: cause I am not a nice person if they mess up my clean house. Probably why I leave the boys mess for the boys to clean up cause I get too angry when mess up my hard work :haha:


----------



## Chalrhow

blessedmomma... Happy viability day :happydance:

Donna... I didn't know Argos had their 3 for 2 offer still on... I will need to have a look on there too... I like boots as i get my advantage card points and can save them up for something nice for myself :) Oh my SPD has been awful... Last night in bed i got stuck turning over half way... Was too sore to move... Really struggling with it now.


----------



## ricschick

Woohoo for bring late littleminx!! 
Sorry to hear the spd is getting worse girls try and rest as much as you can!! 

Afm I had spotting after dtd again last night that's the 2nd time it has happened and sex. Is quite uncomfy too?? Think il go docs on Monday and see if I can request an early scan it's freaked me out as I've never bled before while being pregnant!! I just hope everything is ok! X


----------



## allforthegirl

Claire if you are spotting they may ask you to stay away from DTD for a bit. Though in the beginning it was a bit uncomfortable for me too. Any blood can be scary.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hope all is okay Claire -totally agree with Sacha about holding off with DTD at the mo' xx

Charlene have you asked your physio about acupuncture? The physio I am under does not do it but I have hear it can be really effective with SPD pain and most larger hospitals /physio departments have at least one obstetric physio trained in acupuncture. I am under Vale of Leven hospital, and we only have 1 obstetric physio and am having trouble getting referred to RAH for physio lol - although I may just try and phone up myself and self refer lol xxx


----------



## Chalrhow

wannabubba#4 said:


> Charlene have you asked your physio about acupuncture? The physio I am under does not do it but I have hear it can be really effective with SPD pain and most larger hospitals /physio departments have at least one obstetric physio trained in acupuncture. I am under Vale of Leven hospital, and we only have 1 obstetric physio and am having trouble getting referred to RAH for physio lol - although I may just try and phone up myself and self refer lol xxx

I didn't even know you could get acupuncture for SPD... I've never had acupuncture... Thought of needles puts me off... I might ask... thanks :)


----------



## ricschick

yep will be staying away from dtd until ive spoken to a doc/midwife its unusual for me that's why its worried me, x


----------



## allforthegirl

Ok so I am so tired and it is only 7:30pm here. Seriously could just fall a sleep and not wake up until the morning. I. AM. DONE. :sleep:


----------



## blessedmomma

littleminx- whoop for being late!!! :happydance:

ugh sorry for the spd ladies :( Im glad I don't have it but I do have my hips popping all the time. especially when I get up to pee in the middle of the night. hurts so bad!

Claire- I hope the bleeding stops when you stop dtd :hugs:

sacha- bet your projects turn out beautiful :flower:


----------



## allforthegirl

Thank you Melissa. They better because I am very angry that my new washer did come in like they said it would. The dryer is there but my washer won't be here until wed&#8230;&#8230; maybe. So I am a bit miffed at the moment. That and DH and I had it out again. He is being a turd and I just want that basement done and he is making me feel like I am this uncaring person to him not feeling well. My answer to that was I went through months of not feeling well and still getting up with kids everyday, or if I am not feeling well now, cold or whatever I am still up with the kids. Just because we are sick or not feeling well the world doesn't stop until we feel better. I can guarantee that this LO will not care if him or I are sick he is still coming when he is supposed to. Huff 

Sorry rant over!!


----------



## Chalrhow

Hi... How is everyone today ? 

I started my Christmas shopping... got a few things ordered online and got 3 toys in boots for £20... They where £20 each on 3 for 2 and i had £20 gift voucher, so only spent £20 cash plus it was triple points this weekend so i got about £5 back in points, bargain :) I have most of what i am getting the boys, apart from my 7 yr old who is yet to make up his mind and my oldest i will get some smelly stuff for and money... Leaves me to try think what to get my sister and the in laws... Have decided to wrap each present as i get it this year as last year we where up till 4am christmas morning wrapping present :dohh: So tomorrow on my to do list is buy wrapping paper and gift tags !


----------



## blessedmomma

great deals charl!

sacha- why are men the biggest babies when they don't feel well??? if we are sick we still have to do what we need with the kids, the house, chores, etc. these things don't stop!


----------



## allforthegirl

Melissa I am not sure why, I swear the moment they start getting sick these glasses go on that can't see anything in front of them. :grr:


----------



## blessedmomma

well I have a very great DH. very caring and sensitive to me and my needs. yet, he is still a baby when he is sick. I was 6 months pregnant with my 3rd and we both got the flu. I had to keep up on the kids and house and take care of him even though we were both sick. now, there is no doubt in my head if I was sick and he wasn't he would have gladly taken care of everything, but since he was sick as well he was useless lol. nice.


----------



## Chalrhow

Morning

What is it with the Ads on this website... they are driving me nuts... If its not the big Aptamil one at the top taking over the whole page its a Durex 1 at the bottom blasting out music !!! :ignore: Its starting to make my visits to the forums very short, fed up turning them off every 5 seconds !! 

I know what i will be doing all day :laundry::laundry: I had none yesterday when i went out... came back to a huge pile :shrug:

blessedmomma... Lovely new profile picture :)


----------



## ricschick

My dh is the biggest baby when it comes to being ill! Omg he doesn't stop moaning!! You would think he had the plague rather than a little cold!! He does still go to work tho and things I just never here the last of it lol xx


----------



## allforthegirl

I will be doing laundry too, though not in my new set like I was hoping for. :gun: but it has to be done. So guess I will do it cause I am not going to rely on Sears to get them here when they said. 

I agree with the ads, every once and a while they jut bombard the site and make me angry. I too have avoided the site when that goes on. :ignore:

So my monster is now moving so much that the ligaments on my ribs are starting to feel the pressure and stretching. I even felt his little fingers down low. So very cute!!


----------



## Chalrhow

And now it seems they have changed the forum design and there is no option to change it back, really don't like this new design :cry: 

Going to wrap some presents :xmas10::xmas6:


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

UGH, I'm with ya. . .it doesn't make for easy reading at all.


----------



## allforthegirl

I agree too.


----------



## blessedmomma

sacha- was it you who said you wake up on your back?? that happens to me all the time. my ob said it was fine and not as much of a concern everyone makes it to be. and my sis said imagine all the women who slept on their backs all the time before they came up with that theory. so I don't really worry about it


----------



## allforthegirl

blessedmomma said:


> sacha- was it you who said you wake up on your back?? that happens to me all the time. my ob said it was fine and not as much of a concern everyone makes it to be. and my sis said imagine all the women who slept on their backs all the time before they came up with that theory. so I don't really worry about it

yeah that was me. I just hurt when I wake up from being on my back. So I am trying not to find myself there. I too read that unless you legs go numb it wasn't an issue sleeping on your back or your right side. My legs don't go numb but I am sure sore!!:sleep::sleep:

Man oh man I am tired and GROUCHY!! i do not have the patience for my kids I had last week. OMG I swear the whole neighbourhood heard me screaming at them. :shrug:


----------



## FeistyMom

Just caught up on the thread - had an adventure this weekend in home ownership, with pretty much a ton of stuff going 'wrong', capped with discovering water in the basement traced back to a leak off a kitchen pipe. YAY!

Congratz on viability day, and congratz on officially missing AF. Funny how those two milestones are really pretty close to each other but feel soooooo far apart when you are living those moments.

Biggest eye opener for me so far - since being diagnosed with GD, I've been testing my blood sugar. Turns out I am a raving monster when my sugars are too high. DH can almost tell me what my number range will be before I test... Not entirely sure what that means, as I also REALLY REALLY REALLY WANT CANDY. I could eat all of the chocolate in the entire world. Even the crappy kind that isn't even really chocolate but some weird waxy substance that looks like chocolate.

And now off to pick up the kids cuz hubby stuck at home with the plumber. Excitement!


----------



## blessedmomma

sacha- me too!!!! when I wake up on my back im in so much pain! my back will literally crackle and pop all the way to the bathroom. it feels like someone hit it with a sledge hammer :(

feistymel- maybe you can get some sugar free candy and chocolate??


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I'm sorry about the water FeistyMel! The few years we were home owners it seems we were blessed (LOL) with just about everything that could possibly go wrong. It's a tough gig! I'm so anxious to go to the diabetic educator a week from today! I'm still having weird episodes of fuzzy, nausea, light headed stuff and I'm not sure if it's sugar related or iron related. I'm not eating any sweets (do you drink coffee? I have one cup a day and found sugar free peppermint mocha cream!!) and trying to follow some of the online plans I've found but without testing my sugar I'm just not sure what all is going on. Healthy grain with a protein, eating lots of spinach, eggs and red meat too, for iron. . .vit C with the iron pill. . .there's so many things going on.


----------



## tryn4

Hey girlies!

Been off the computer/phone for a couple of days, well not really but just never seem to have a chance to post. Worked Saturday, then errands on Sunday, realized I cannot do the mall rounds anymore my body is like one of a 90 yr old...omg the back pain, the stabbing crotch bone pain. Yipeeeeeee!

This Saturday is my baby shower, so we are getting everything in order. So lots of running around, one of my host is doing all the food, the other is entertaining, and we work at the same office, but she doesn't drive, so we are doing the running around together. Hmmmm what else...oh yes...royally made a big boo boo which literally tied up any free cash I had...remember the crib & dresser we ordered from Amazon? WELL..next day or 2 checked my credit card and the money for those items were basically released back to the card, so I check the order status..no order in system...check again, still no order found, so we figured maybe out of stock or something. So I go and order it from best buy (electronics etc shop, but online they sell cribs, furniture all sorts) . Ended paying a bit more but we figured oh well. So on that site they had a different credit card saved in my account and for some reason, it wouldn't let me add a new one. So I used that one & took the money we had put on my one visa for the crib & dresser & transferred it to the other. I just didn't want the balance to get too high on one because that one is our heaviest debt. SOOOOO long story short, I think everything is ok, UNTIL yesterday morning Amazon emails me saying my items are shipped! No not yesterday, Saturday. I was like whaaaaaaaaaaat??? Felt weak, ran to phone to call best buy to cancel, no luck they said all I can do it wait til it comes and return it for full refund. Fine. Hassle but fine. Soo now I had to take any cash I had put it back on my card to cover the Amazon purchase (which incidentally they have not yet recharged, and said items are sitting in my family room since last night) so upshot is all my money tied up on 2 credit cards, we have 2 cribs & 2 dressers......oh lordddd!

Now I have insomnia over the whole darn thing, worried about cash etc!

Oh GD test & regular appt tommorow, wish me luck, on the sugar & my weigh in *shudder*


----------



## wannabubba#4

You can change the style back again ladies -go right to bottom to drop down bar called quick style chooser and choose BnB extra 

Pain in the butt -STOP changing the format pleeeeeeeeeeeeeaase xxx


----------



## Chalrhow

Glad im not the only one hating the new design :comp:

Iesha... Oh no, what a nightmare with your Amazon order... Good luck with your GD test ! 

Whitesoxfan41... I get light headed and weird feeling when my blood sugar is too low... next time you feel that way try testing your blood sugar ! Oh and the sugar free peppermint mocha cream sounds so good... pity its not available over here :cry:


----------



## Chalrhow

wannabubba#4 said:


> You can change the style back again ladies -go right to bottom to drop down bar called quick style chooser and choose BnB extra
> 
> Pain in the butt -STOP changing the format pleeeeeeeeeeeeeaase xxx

I dont have the option to change back... its only magnolia and BNB mobile in my options :(


----------



## tryn4

I'm home today. Feel like crap. Have a tight feeling in my chest n throat. So over tired I think. Heart beating a little quick too. I don't have the option to change it back either...the layout that is.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Iesha: I'm sorry you're not feeling well hun! HUGS! 

Char: I can't check my sugar yet, I go to the diabetic educator next Monday and will get the supplies to be able to! Thank you!

Also not an option for me to change to that format. . .Purple Magnolia and Evening Magnolia are my only options besides the BNB Mobile. I will say the evening one is a LITTLE better than the other. LOL


----------



## FeistyMom

I don't have the change option. All this stark white background is a bit harsh on the eyes.

Iesha - that is awful! It is really annoying how companies work with credit/debit cards sometimes. Hope they get it all worked out quickly and you get your refund from Best Buy right away! Good luck with the GD test :)

Kellie - I was going to stick with my 'normal' diet to see how it was impacting me, but I really feel like garbage. Last pregnancy my main standby was peanut butter. For some reason if I started my day with a slice of whole grain bread or sandwich thin smothered in oodles of peanut butter, my numbers seemed to regulate nicely. Apparently quaker instant oatmeal isn't as amazing. Plus I know that stress can elevate your blood sugar levels and holy crap I've felt overwhelmed this weekend. Hard to say if your fuzzy spells are related to the iron or the sugar issue, but either way it can't be fun for you! Hope your doctor and dietitian get that sorted out!

Melissa - Good idea on the sugar free. I avoid sugar-free stuff for the most part because I don't like to have to read labels in detail to see if it has aspartame/nutrisweet. That stuff gives me pretty bad headaches, and I don't particularly enjoy the taste either, but right now sugar is so not my friend and these stupid cravings are really bad. Fudge is a HUGE weakness of mine even when i'm not pregnant. Not sure how I'm going to survive holiday season without gobbling a plateful!

AFM, I went into crazy mode again this morning. Didn't scream at the kids, but poor hubby who had stayed home to help me finish some tidying got an earful. I really feel bad but I don't seem to be able to help myself - I'm angry with him for stuff he did (or didn't do) weeks ago, and it just isn't going away. He really doesn't understand that I get a HUGE adrenaline rush every time I get even a hint or whiff of cat pee, and my rage is directed exclusively at him everytime. I have said that I don't want to be cleaning that stuff up, that he needs to do it... but he does such a poor job IF ANY at all that I ended up running into it over and over again, so I'm in a constant state of fight or flight. Really exhausting, honestly. Plus I started trying to get him moving and helping with some of these bigger more intense projects over a month ago, and he had no interest. So now we ran out of time and several things are undone. I didn't get to deep clean the playroom, but he moved the new bookcases and shelves down anyway. I told him that I was angry about it because he was just going to have to move them back out again (this means carrying up and down a 1/2 flight of stairs), but I think he just plans on shoving them to one side and then moving them back. That is just not the same kind of access for deep cleaning! So frustrating - if he'd just given me a couple of hours of his time 2 weekends ago instead of watching sports and playing video games, I would have had the darn thing done. But hey - its his back that is going to suffer from having to move stuff multiple times *shrug*


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I definitely feel the best after peanut butter as well! :) Good thing I like it. I'm trying so hard to find the balance!
I'm sorry you had a rough morning. . .


----------



## Chalrhow

Is peanut butter good for keeping blood sugar normal ? I have never tried peanut butter, don't know if id like it, not a fan of peanuts, I like cashew nuts and pistachio nuts and nutella :haha: lol... Might need to try it and see how my blood sugar is... Still having problems with my morning blood sugar, other than that my numbers are pretty ok... I seen a dietitian weeks ago but they didn't really say what i should be eating, just what i should avoid.


----------



## ricschick

Hope you feel better Iesha!! And good luck with db test!! 

Sorry about the cat pee I couldn't bare it either!! Do you still have the cat? 

I hope everyone is ok??? 

I seemed to have ballooned!! I feel really chubby lol still haven't had a booking in appointment through yet hopefully it will come soon!! Ms hasn't appeared yet! Feeling a little tired but nothing I can't handle x


----------



## allforthegirl

Iesha I'm sorry you are feeling so crappy. Fx that the test goes well!! 

Char I could not stand my dh doing the same either. Actually your dh sounds a lot like mine. Sorry the cat is still peeing all over everything. Have you talked your vet? Maybe they will have a solution for you?!?

Claire I remember those days well. I hated the bloat.


----------



## tryn4

Thanks ladies. I'm still feeling this tightness in my chest, and now I have super painful cramps in the top of my thighs. * sigh* after I posted, Amazon charged my card, so I can't wait to get the best buy stuff to get a refund. Oh man.... Not feeling good at all..


----------



## blessedmomma

iesha- so sorry about the credit card issues. what a mess :(
hope your GD test goes good and you pass! and yay for the baby shower :happydance:

feistymelissa- I hate the nutrisweet/aspartame taste too, yuck! I don't know how I would cope if I turn out to have GD. sorry you have to deal with it. boo.

Claire- I don't like that bloated stage at first. hope it goes away soon :hugs:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Ladies - can anyone give me advice on what to do about work? Probably sounds really stupid question but I am truly torn and having trouble making a decision.
I am suffering with SPD and my movements are limited and slow. I work in an ICU as a staff nurse. I HATE PHONING IN SICK! Really hate it! I love going to work and feeling useful and generally I am good at my job. Recently I feel like a liability, like other people are carrying me as I cannot do much, and tbh if there was an emergency I would be of no use to anyone :( I was working Monday night and was so sore , and still am today and that was after having a nice easy shift, But cannot quite make that decision to phone in and say 'I am done' 'Cannot do anymore' It does not effect my maternity leave as I have worked NHS for 20 odd years and have full sick pay entitlement but really would love to try and make it another week or two. I have ONLY 9 shifts to do until I officially finish up, spread over the next 6 weeks. I am scared that if I sit around and don't work that my immobility will get worse and I had a horrid labour last time because baby never dropped down into my pelvis and I had so much muscle weakness that it took me months to recover. My work colleagues keep saying ''Do not go to work'' lol - Are they being kind as they see me in pain lol or are they saying ''Stop making us carry your useless weight around when you could be elsewhere?'' I really don't know what to do - Any thoughts? 


Hope everyone else is okay, I have been popping in and reading how things are just having been feeling very well and not posting much xxx


----------



## Chalrhow

Donna... I don't know what to suggest... I would probably have to tell them i couldn't manage anymore... I know when i push myself and my SPD hurts for days, Im so sore and i end up crabbit and miserable with everyone... Your colleagues are probably seeing how much pain your in and not wanting your health to suffer... Whens your next shift, maybe see how your feeling then and make a decision ?x


----------



## allforthegirl

Donna Is there any way that you can talk to your boss and see if there is a different job to do until your weeks are up? Here when I worked for the government (which is very close to the health system here) and they have to try and accommodate the employee as best as possible that has suffered an injury and cannot perform duties properly. With that being said I would see if they could give you something else for the time being. I would think they could at least accommodate you since you have been working with them for so long. Maybe find you a minor job on that ward that doesn't involve any heavy lifting or swift movements? If they seriously cannot find you anything then that is where I would then have to stop working&#8230;. But I would sure give it my all too to find something else to do in the mean time. GL this can't be easy!!


----------



## wannabubba#4

thanks ladies - Sacha they cannot offer me light duties as the nature of the job is so unpredictable and we don't know when the next emergency is likely to happen ... however that is why they have to pay me full pay when off sick so financially I shouldn't suffer too much, maybe lose out on a few unsocial hours (they tend to pay you as though you would have been on days when I do mainly nights lol). But anyway, after going to the shops there and practically being stopped in my tracks with pain and nearly bursting into tears in the middle of the aisle I think I have decided to call it a day :( Hubby says I should, he is scared I end up on crutches every day like last time and I spent a lot of time actually crying form pain then too :'(

Charlene , I am not due on until Friday night again , so will wait until tomorrow morning and see how I am, then that still gives them over 24 hrs to cover my shift but at least then I will feel I have given my body a chance to recover and see how it goes. 

Probably letting them know now would be easier for them too , I have a run of 3 shifts together at the end of December and there is no way I can do two together never mind three lol so at least this way they have time to cover shifts before hand.

Feel I am letting them down though, even though I am sure as hell not irreplaceable lol anything; only a number in the chain, a cog in the wheel lol

Thanks ladies xxx hugs xx


----------



## allforthegirl

Donna that makes sense too. At least they have something in place if you needed, but just don't over do it, as like you said you may have a lot of problems again. We don't want to see you have any of that!! :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

donna I hope you figure out what to do. I would bet your co-workers are genuinely concerned for you though. you know your limits hun. do what you feel best :hugs:


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

So stressful Donna! I don't have anything to add other than hugs for you! I hope you're able to make the distinction of what's best for you and the babe!


----------



## ricschick

Donna I think you should finish up now, your already struggling and there is no point pushing yourself so far you end up on crutches again.. You won't be letting anyone down and your health is more important! And I'm sure anybody you ask will tell you the same:hugs:


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone in the US! I hope everyone has a wonderful day. We're not having any holidays with kids this year, which is quite the bummer but with my history of preterm labor it's just not worth the risk. We're fortunate enough to have good friends to spend the day with!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Thanks for all the advice ladies <3

and...

Happy Thanksgiving to all our US friends xx - have a super day everyone celebrating. Kellie you can make up for it next year with your newest baby girl there to celebrate with you all xxxx hugs xx


----------



## allforthegirl

Well I have to say that I blew the bum out in my silk pj bottoms&#8230;. :haha: Guess my ass is growing more than I thought. :rofl: I am not giving up on them either, and since they are a bit long I am going to hem them and put the extra fabric over the hole. I NEED to keep wearing these!!

*HAPPY THANKSGIVING* to all our US friends today. I hope you all have a great feast! Enjoy all the good food!! Mmmm


----------



## wannabubba#4

Lol Sacha :D

I have phoned in sick (I never do and it makes me feel ill doing so lol - despite the fact that I know I am unsafe to practice lol) -told them I will call back beginning of the week to confirm but will more than likely not be back until after maternity leave now.

And the critical care co-ordinator that was on, was fab and so nice to me - don't know why I always expect the worst lol ;)

Now to get a doctors appointment, sort out some proper pain control -cannot take them when working or driving as they make me really lightheaded and woozy haha and get the crutches out. Prevention is now the key, need to not let it get any worse and keep as active as possible to stop everything seizing up. 

Feels surreal -I am not going to be working until after my baby is here - lol -totally hitting home, that yeah shit!! we are having a baby lmao xxxx


----------



## allforthegirl

Donna it has really been hitting me too lately. I actually HAD to go out and buy a diaper bag, I could not wait until my mother buys one in feb. I need to have one for my piece of mind. :haha: The crazy nesting mommy is sure coming out lately!! :grr:

Frig I was hoping to get some sowing to day done but I have my Dr apt this afternoon, and have DS4 family day at school, so I must go. I just don't plan on staying all that long, as I have an order for some neck warmers do for tomorrow.


----------



## ricschick

Happy thanksgiving us girlies!

Donna I'm the same when I used to work I used to hate ringing in sick I would have to be really ill to take time off and even then I'd feel guilty! But you are doing the right thing! Your health and well being comes first!

Nothing much new with me nearly all the carpet has been laid in the house just to 2 stair cases to do now thank goodness still need to get the kids new beds and some extra bedroom furniture but we are getting there:wacko: 
Feeling more tired today no ms yet when did yours start? I don't remember:dohh: and still no booking in appointment through I hope it comes soon! Xx


----------



## allforthegirl

Ok well got back from the dr and found my little pork chop is all ready 3lbs 4oz lol. Put him in the 80th%. Everything is looking good with him!! Other than he loves having his foot by his face lol.


----------



## ricschick

Wow Sasha a little porky you've got there how big we're your other babies? 

6 weeks today!! &#128512;&#128525;


----------



## wannabubba#4

Sacha - fab weight for your little man

Claire congrats on 6 weeks hun - I never got any MS this time around -don't know if that was luck or the prenatal vitamins I took with added ginger, but not a sniff of it -and had hyperemesis with Dawson lol -hope you'll be spared too xxx Did you have it with all your children?

I am so sore and emotional, hormones +pain + feeling neglected by hubby and everyone else = not a happy bunny :'( Pity party at mine today.
Hubby wont DTD because he is scared of hurting me more, but to be honest I feel totally neglected because I feel he is giving me a wide berth and is so busy in the bathroom I never see him - although broke down in tears last night and he apologized for being distant, says he is just so tired and scared of hurting me :'(
Then daughter is being an ass -asked her for help today and she fobbed me off and fobbed me off until I just said forget it -I will go myself, then did and am now in even more pain Bloody stupid martyr!!!!


xxx


----------



## allforthegirl

Donna sounds like you are having a crapy day. :hugs: My hubby is not touching me either lately and I am not in as much pain as you, though the last time we do the deed I could hardly walk after because the insides of my thighs were is so much pain. I totally get it. I wish he would at least do something instead of avoiding me like the pelage. He said he is just stressed out, 'but now like I haven't thought of it'. Nice thanks&#8230;. that is supposed to make me feel better? :nope: Also too he went and picked up my new washer and dryer and messed up his truck, so now my washer and dryer are sitting there all pretty but not installed cause he is too mad to put them in. I don't think I should be punished for this&#8230;.


----------



## blessedmomma

sacha- sorry you had to wait so long for your washer and dryer and now cant even use them yet :( hope they get installed soon

donna- im sorry you're having such a hard time. its always everything at once right?!

Claire- yay for 6 weeks :D


----------



## ricschick

I felt sick as a dog with my girls but not with Jamie! So maybe we are having another boy?? My boobs are killing me today so I'm off out to buy a maternity bra! 

Sorry your feeling crap Hun men do get weird when your pregnant don't they as we have mood swings and they alternatically assume its them or you don't even like them anymore so while we're dealing with the feeling crap and and not feeling ourselves we have to think how they feel too! Men eh! Xxx


----------



## allforthegirl

well my new washer and dryer were installed last night, once they were turned on they sang a little song and I started to laugh. I already did three loads of laundry just last night :haha: I am waiting for my kids to wake up so I can do some more I am so excited. Oh and you know how I got him to put them in? Sell the others lmao!!!


----------



## ricschick

:happydance: for your new washer! And great thinking :thumbup:

We got our Christmas tree today :happydance: :xmas9::xmas16::xmas17: a lovely real one just needs decorating :happydance:


----------



## allforthegirl

Awe we are going to get a fresh one too, but I am so worried that it will be dry by the time it is here:xmas9: though we will probably get one and then just leave it outside for a week or so more until we put it up.


----------



## tryn4

Hey Ladies, sorry haven't touched base in a couple days...my gd test was a nightmare, drank the drink went to my appt, had a med student do a longer than normal check up, told him I had to go back for blood draw, he said timing is ok if its off by a few mins, went back 5 mins after the hour & the lab refused to draw my blood. Literally refused. I was so pissed off. So now I have no results, need to find an outside lab, my doc told me drink a can of soda, wait the hour n draw blood at any lab, but I bet my results are going to be off. GGGGGGRRRRRRR! I only gained 2 lbs, so im hoping my slow gain means I don't have gd anyway, but who the hell knows...blood pressure is amazing at 120/78, baby hb 150 bpm so everything pretty smooth. Doc said all my pains are nerve pains. 

On the bright side after much running around, had my baby shower yesterday it was amazing, thought I would share a few pics with you ladies... Sorry Donna your having a shit time..Claire yay 6 wk! Sacha excited for you about the singing washing machine lol!!! 
Yesterdays festivities...
 



Attached Files:







mk.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 8









mkw.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 6









moi.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 5









cake.jpg
File size: 44.7 KB
Views: 5









mc.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## tryn4

continued..
 



Attached Files:







kym.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 0









ms.jpg
File size: 38.8 KB
Views: 1









mt.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## allforthegirl

Iesha I am so sorry to hear about the test. What BS! You have a beautiful family! You also are gorgeous! :kiss:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Iesha beautiful pictures- glad you had a lovely shower!
And sorry about the test too hun - think they were being pedantic about the time too though xxx

Claire I put my xmas decs up today too - LOVE this time of year- cannot wait for Santa xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

Iesha- that's crazy about the test!!! they did tell me it had to be exactly an hour or I would have to repeat the test. not sure why its so relevant to be right at one hour. why wouldn't your dr just rerun the test though? especially since it wasn't your fault they wouldn't draw it. they told me if I didn't drink the stuff in a specific time, or if I throw it up, or if im not there when they need to draw I have to start all over :( I usually feel nauseous all day after drinking it, so that's my biggest factor with it all. I don't want to have to start over if I vom. you are absolutely gorgeous! love your pics. love the one of you and DH <3 and your kids are just precious <3


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Seriously fab pictures Iesha!! You look wonderful! How are you feeling? GD test sounds like a fiasco. SMH. . .so ridiculous! 

I'm so jealous of your washer and dryer Sacha! :) We live in an apartment and don't have a hook up. We DO have access in our building at least and I can't complain about it being 3 floors down when the hubby does the laundry. LOL! 

I hope things smooth out for you soon Donna! HUGS!

YAY for 6 weeks Claire!! 

I have a crazy, kicking little girl here the last few days, which is GOOD, just a bit exhausting and somewhat nauseating. Otherwise I'm feeling pretty good. I'm anxious to see the doctor tomorrow for my 30 week appointment and to see the diabetic educator to get that all rolling. I want to know how my sugars are doing with the change in diet. It's WONDERFUL to be home. My own bed is just plain amazing compared to the hotel. I'm still feeling a little shocked that baby will be here so soon.


----------



## tryn4

Thanks girlies! yeah fiasco is a good word....as far as repeat, its just a whole thing to get to my doctor, so going to an outside lab is quicker. he did give me a requisite form so one morning im just gonna get up drink a sweet drink & go to a lab for the blood draw...I didn't want to do it tomorrow cuz I been eating cake for 2 days lol!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hope your second test goes well Iesha. 

Kellie -glad you are home and wow didn't that time fly past -was it 7 weeks you were away from home? Feels like only a few days ago you mentioned being away from home and now your back. And only a few weeks til Xmas and then baby time .I cannot wait til the babies start arriving and we can share baby pics and birthing stories etc So soon now for some, 30 weeks nearly Kellie OMG - where your other babies on time , or late or early?

I have an 'almost' fully functional bathroom again yay!!! Hubby is taking forever to do it -not that I would be any better or quicker lol -and it has saved us thousands of pounds doing it ourselves (his self lol) but i still have loads of times I wish we hadn't even started. Looks like we have a heating problem now too (it does work but problems with the radiators and pressure gauge) - which I know he didn't cause as our heating system is 16years old but i am sure he gave it a push lol -MORE money we can little afford at Christmas and only a few months before a new baby but am trying not to stress lol -we have a toilet bath and sink in and plumbed lol so no shower yet and the walls are still not yet complete and the room still looks like a building site but yay for hot water and a nice deep soak in a bath lol :D

xxx


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

YAY for a bathroom that works! :D We didn't have a tub at the hotel, just a shower, MAN did I miss my baths! 

Thanks Donna. . .the 7 weeks was really long for us at the time. HAHA!! My first was 39 weeks, 2nd was 38 and my 3rd was 34+ a few days. I'm not even close to being ready so hopefully this little girl waits a LITTLE longer than her big sissy. :) I'm not feeling panicked about it, my husband is a great shopper in a pinch. haha


----------



## ricschick

Iesha what a pain in the arse!! I'd be pissed off too!! Glad everything else was ok tho!! And what a beautiful family you have! And you looked gorgeous! 
Donna glad you have some sort if bathroom now it's horrible isn't it when the house is all up in the air!! We're having our stair carpet done today thankfully the last to be laid!! So we can finally be settled!!
Kellie hope baby girl stays in longer this time!! 

I feel really tired today and yucking in the mornings!! Yesterday morning I actually thought I was going to be sick thankfully I wasn't! And my boobs are sooo sore I went and bought a maternity bra so feel more comfy now! Jamie was sick this morning so he's off nursery today bless him. X


----------



## allforthegirl

Kellie I am glad that you are enjoying being home!! 

Donna I am happy your bathroom is starting to be finished&#8230; a bit jealous, my DH worked this weekend so my sons room was not worked on. You are scaring me with this talk about only few more weeks to Xmas&#8230;. I want it to come cause I LOVE christmas :xmas9: :xmas6: but that means that we are that much closer to having our babes and I don't have any place for baby's stuff&#8230;&#8230; aaaaahhhhhh :grr:

Oh and I have to say that I am a tad bit jealous (no really really) about you too having deep bath soaks&#8230;.. my tub is the most pathetic tub on this earth. It is so dang shallow it isn't even funny. i told DH maybe we should just buy a free form tub and put it in the middle of the room just so I can have a good soak&#8230;.. We are going to re-do the bathroom in the basement and i will put a free standing tub in that one, but that isn't happening for a long time.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

LOL! I love the :grr: emote. . .hehe

We're just in an apartment but have a decently big tub, it's deep but straight up and down on the back so not super comfortable to actually relax. My husband jokes all the time that he's going to the "Jacuzzi" when he gets home from work, so I have high hopes that we'll have one some day.

Sorry you're feeling yucky Claire! I just noticed, since you talked about it, that my boobs don't really hurt anymore. SO weird. LOL! It was so prominent for such a long time. 

The weather here SUCKS right now. We have wind gusts up to 70mph today. . .it's in the 30's but our highs Wed-Fri are 1, 3 and 5 degrees respectively. I told my husband that the dog was just going to have to sit and cry sometimes and wait until he gets home. 3 flights of stairs and bitter cold is just not cool and I would hate to bring the baby out in that to walk the dog. I think we're going to try and get a "pee pad". . .patch of grass to put on the balcony in case of emergency and my husband will walk him a couple times a day before and after work. It's always something huh? :wacko:


----------



## allforthegirl

OMG sometimes I just hate my mother. Seriously I am way too tired for her crap today!! :ignore::ignore::ignore:she is giving me shat on how i am raising my Autistic child this morning, REALLY MOM? :trouble::finger: Like you know what it is like to try and get him to concentrate on home work for an hour a day then get my other two do to theirs too?? If I did do all that every single day my kids would not eat until 9pm at night and in bed at 10pm!! They are supposed to help him more at school!!:ban::ban:

I am seriously so mad i don't even want to go out with her this morning!! :gun:

END RANT!


----------



## lesh07

Hi ladies I am late to the party but finally got my positive.

Baby no 6!!!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Congrats Lesh -woop!! how you feeling? 

Claire sorry you are feeling yuk! and hope Jamie is better soon too.

Sacha - it is scary and exciting isn't it? The baby's will be here so soon, Xmas will be by in a flash then it is baby time. And do not worry about the baby's room -everything will fall into place and all Zander needs initially is milk, cuddles, somewhere to sleep, diapers and lots of love from his mommy :) And I bet you have tonnes more than that already ;)

Iesha -hope your little princess waits a bit longer this time lol -why was your youngest early? Was there any reason given? what weight was she?

xxx


----------



## lesh07

Hi wannabubba. I am feeling okay. Mainly crampy and bad back which is normal for me in the 1st few weeks. Had it with my last 2 pregnancies. Looking forward to being at that 12 week stage so i can breathe a little better. Always on edge for the 1st few weeks. Also got alot of discharge, I feel wet alot but read thats normal. 

How are you and your baba. xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

lesh07 said:


> Hi wannabubba. I am feeling okay. Mainly crampy and bad back which is normal for me in the 1st few weeks. Had it with my last 2 pregnancies. Looking forward to being at that 12 week stage so i can breathe a little better. Always on edge for the 1st few weeks. Also got alot of discharge, I feel wet alot but read thats normal.
> 
> How are you and your baba. xx

we are doing great thanks; other than SPD (symphusis pubis dysfunction) which now has me on crutches :wacko: and in pain a lot :cry:. Other than that pregnancy has been great, no complaints. Bubs is doing fab <3

I had loads of watery discharge too; in fact still do have lol -but was always convinced AF was about to start or had done lol -never relaxed with it until I was at least a few weeks late :haha: Hope you don't get too many first tri ailments xxx


----------



## lesh07

So lovely to hear you and bubs are doing well. xxxx

I had a few issues with my last pregnancy. I had spotting st 12 weeks which got them to do an ultrasound and baby was fine. Then at 23 weeks i had early contractions, Then at 25 weeks after dtd i had quite a bleed that required a 3 day stay in hospital as they were convinced baby was gonna make an early appearance but lucky enough bleeding stopped and bubs then was fine till he arrived at 38 weeks. Was told though that i was no longer allowed to dtd until baby arrived. Hubby found that hard, Lol. 

I keep thinking that af is gonna arrive what with all the wet and crampy. But I know it will be okay. xx


----------



## tryn4

Haaaaa have to give u ladies a joke...oh and congrats lesh07 on your bfp!!!!

Im sitting in my office, I work in medical records, and this boy ( I say boy but he is probably 25-30 yrs) is he helping one of the gentlemen thats picks up files for us at doctors offices, smiling at me through the window all day, but there is a very pretty young girl who sits beside me, so I thought he was looking in on her...I'm eating my lunch and I hear pssssssst...pssssst at my office door, and it's the guy telling me he had to come & say hi, how beautiful I am, I just laughed my ass of, and told him I am 7 months pregnant beautiful. He said he doesnt care that all of me is beautiful!!! I was cracking up, I guess ol girl still got it!!!! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Chalrhow

Hi everyone

Iesha... Lovely pictures... You look great !! Hope you get your GD test sorted !

Donna... :happydance: yay for working bathroom... I have my Christmas tree up too... Its missing half its baubles though as my youngest loves to steal them and look at her reflection in them :haha: Is that you off work now.

lesh07... Congrats :) 

I was in Morrisons tonight and bought doughnuts for the boys... Got home and i ate 3 !! 3 doughnuts :blush: feel so bad... I dont usually even eat cake or sweet stuff... Been worrying all night about my blood sugar but ive checked it a good few times and it actually is ok :shrug: not that im gonna make a habit of eating doughnuts, i just couldnt help myself :dohh:


----------



## wannabubba#4

yep Charlene - off work until after maternity - feels weird still lol, I have a sick line for 2 weeks just now and hoping my next will just do me up until maternity starts . It is honestly a weight off, although I feel bad about not covering my new year shift. 
Arms are killing me also now though, not used to using crutches lol :)

mmmmmmm donuts lol, I have my GTT next week better behave lol 

Iesha - that is SO great, you are beautiful xxx


----------



## ricschick

Congrats lesh!! That's exactly what I had before my bfp constantly wet and cramping!! 

That was a nice little boost for the day iesha!! He's right tho:thumbup:

I've never had a gd test what's the critiria to have one? 

Tired :sleep::sleep::sleep:


----------



## tryn4

Claire- no criteria just part if normal pre natal care..I'm very surprised you've never had one!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Sacha, about every other day I want to bitch slap my mom. I'm sorry to be blunt. She questions my parenting, the way I treat my husband, the way I treat the dog, I swear. It's enough to make me SEETHING mad and happy as hell that I live 1000 miles away from her right now. 

Congrats Lesh!

Iesha, girl you've obviously got some swagger my friend! :D

mmmmmm donuts!

Holy cow, did the diabetes counseling today. This crap is a pita. LOL! Write down everything I eat for how ever long they decide, eat 3 meals and 3 snacks at appointed times, check sugar 4 times a day, check keytones every morning. . .blah blah blah! Hope it goes away after baby!! :)

Got my middle's senior pix back today, here are a few of them and one with my youngest who is almost 15 and a freshman.


----------



## blessedmomma

lesh- congrats! 

Claire- hope you feel better :hugs:

iesha- you are a hot mama :kiss:

donna- your tub sounds ridiculously fabulous! 

sacha- sorry about your mom :( don't get me started...

kellie- hope you LO stays put a bit longer. your dd looks very sweet

charl- yum! donuts sound so good. glad your numbers stayed normal :)


----------



## allforthegirl

Lesh girl I am glad to see you here!! Congrats on your BFP!!! H&H 9 months!!

Iesha wow that is some complement!! But from you pics I can see why!!

Thank ladies, my mom just is pain in my patootie!! I love her and everything but she is sometimes just way to opinionated for my liking!! Oh and if i was ever to make a comment to her like that she shuts down and won't talk to me!! HA!

Kellie that sounds like a lot of work, I would be like just give me the insulin and let me be on my way LOL You must one proud mommy, those girls are beautiful!

Char I too ate two donuts and I am celiac and shouldn't even have wheat, but they were so damn good I couldn't help myself!!


----------



## wannabubba#4

ricschick said:


> Congrats lesh!! That's exactly what I had before my bfp constantly wet and cramping!!
> 
> That was a nice little boost for the day iesha!! He's right tho:thumbup:
> 
> I've never had a gd test what's the critiria to have one?
> 
> Tired :sleep::sleep::sleep:

In UK testing for GD isn't routine - I get it due to me having PCOS and having familial history. Others get it if history of LARGE babies; glucose in urine sample or if baby seems big for gestation. I have been tested last 2 babies and have my GTT next week for this one, have always passed up until now, hope I do this time too xxx fingers crossed


----------



## tryn4

Whew, hit unsubscribe by accident thought I lost u guys...hell finding this group LOL! I never realized GD testing wasn't routine in UK..makes sense y Claire has never had one...

Kellie-your daughter is gorgeous! Stunning pix :)
Anyone get pains in abdomen if they are hungry or havent eaten for a while...this has been happening to me, I think related to hunger.


----------



## allforthegirl

Iesha I do but I don't believe it was from hunger. Last night i was getting really bad irritable uterus symptoms. One moment I thought it was because of my IBS and then the next it didn't seem like that at all. It made sleeping last night very hard to do as each time I tried to roll to get comfortable my belly felt like it was going to rip off. It did finally settle other wise I would be in L&D this morning, but I hate that place (unless delivering my baby) and will avoid that place like the pelage. 

Oh the aches and pains we get. Man I don't remember half of these I swear! :haha: I seem to have a very selective memory :haha:


----------



## ricschick

Sacha sorry your mums being a pain I don't even talk to mine! She doesn't no how to be a mother! 

Kellie your girls are beautiful!!! Xx

Yep never had GD test do thankful for that but Jamie was quite a big baby he weighed 9lbs 2 so will see this time still no booking in appointment thought I would have had one by now! &#128563;


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

:( My numbers weren't great last night and my fasting this morning is high as well. I really wanted to get by without medication but that thought is quickly fleeting. Blah. I'll obviously do what is needed but it's very frustrating and disheartening. Just hoping I don't have to do insulin shots. ACK


----------



## Chalrhow

Kellie... Gorgeous pictures... When do you go back to see the diabetic team... You might only need a little insulin to keep blood sugar under control.

ricschick... My booking in appointment was after my 12 week scan... Cant remember what way it was last pregnancy... Hopefully you will get a letter in sometime soon ! 

Donna... Fingers crossed for your GTT next week !

I had an antenatal appointment today, usual scan, check up, see consultant etc... I got told off for missing an appointment last week and not phoning in. It was in a room with 2 students also, really not happy they had a go at me ! Had totally forgot about the appointment... Really don't think i will be getting my normal delivery either, baby is breech, has been at last 3 scans, i know there is still time to turn, just have a feeling baby is too comfy and wont budge... Think i might go shopping for one of the big gym balls to bounce on, didn't help to turn baby number 3 though... Feeling really fed up now :growlmad:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Charlene try downward dog yoga pose and look up spinning babies site - I hope baby turns for you :) 

Claire I had my booking in week 11, then next week the scan :)
hope u get urs soon xxx


----------



## allforthegirl

It is getting so busy at Dr office they actually have me booked in already for the 23rd of Dec. But I am guessing that has to do with xmas more than anything, and I "have" to have my apt in that week LOL. I was just surprised with the phone call is all :haha:

Charlene I am sorry your babe is being too comfy&#8230; I have been lucky this time around my LO like being upside down LOL, maybe he will be a rock scientist. YAH RIGHT


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

OH! My husband woke up this morning and said "I just had a lovely dream, Jenessa was about 2 months old and you were pregnant again". . .REALLY dude? SMH LOL


----------



## wannabubba#4

Kellie - they do say you are extra fertile just after having a baby lol ;)

Would you plan another do you think? We have decided this is definitely our last one.

Sacha and Kellie -your babies will be here so soon after Xmas -wow!! seems only a short while ago this thread was started (I know I was a bit late in joining tho lol)

xx


----------



## blessedmomma

donna- I hope you pass!!! :hugs: how is the spd now that you are off work? feeling a little better I hope!

Kellie- hope it can be managed without insulin :wacko: lol, I take it you are done then?? maybe your DH has other thoughts lol??

Charlene- I hope your LO turns! I had one they were saying would need a cs since he was breech, but he turned last minute. 

we have a class tonight called 'the happiest baby on the block' that they give us a book for and some calming music on cd. also get a swaddling blanket. class and everything is free so we thought why not? I haven't ever had a swaddle blanket so hopefully I can figure out how to use it and also hoping she likes swaddled lol


----------



## Chalrhow

Oh this is most definitely my last... Everyone laughs when i say that but no, i just couldn't do this again, so sore, tired, fed up with the GD and hormonal... OH has said he would like more, no idea if he is being serious or trying to wind me up, but the answer is no :wacko: 

Cant believe its 3 weeks till Christmas tomorrow :xmas9: ... I have nearly finished my Christmas shopping and have been wrapping as i go :xmas10: , have a few presents to wrap tonight then hopefully will hide them in grannys house tomorrow... No where is safe in here lol... Cant wait for Christmas morning :xmas6::xmas16:


----------



## tryn4

Kellie-it CAN happen! I had my son dec/23/98 & my daughter dec/20/99! yikes! 
Sorry to hear about the diabetes...foolishness. I will be very interested to see my results. I'm gonna drink a soda and hit up a lab on saturday morning.

Charl-sorry bout the comfy baby....your just a lovely comfort house to these kids LOL...all jokes asides I wouldnt be a happy camper..

Sach- :rofl: Oh the pains...I feel like I'm experiencing braxton hicks for the first time in my life..I cannot remember having any of that crap last 4 rounds...i get 'em in the morning really painful.

I decided my last day is Jan/24/14. Thats all for me. I think it's reasonable. After that I have weekly appts at my doc, and whenever this lady wants to show her face...On a bright note, my sis in law had her baby a month and change early, her cervix opened and they handled it imo very badly...Jamaica can be very very backwards...they had her one pitocin for 2 days!!!!! madness, finally after 2 days they did a C sec which they knock them out completly (horrid) and this smiley most beautiful baby was born. My sister took it like a hero...and the baby is just so stunning. Everyone says she looks just like my husband, so I am excited to see this one. Here is her pic...I am so proud to have her as my niece..Miss Kirah-Lee born Nov/29/13 (nicknamed Faith) (we nickname kids from day 1 lol)
 



Attached Files:







faith.jpg
File size: 8.7 KB
Views: 4









faith2.jpg
File size: 6.5 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

What a beauty Iesha! 

LOL Melissa...I suppose if it happened, we'd deal, everyone would think we are even MORE off our rockers, I'll be 43 in April. ;) NOT that one at 42 and another at 43 is such a huge difference.


----------



## blessedmomma

Iesha she is beautiful :cloud9: just seeing a newborn always makes me so antsy to see mine :lol:

Kellie- I agree it happens lol. my last 2 were due 1 yr and 5 days apart. they both came a little early but are still 1 yr and 2 weeks apart :) maybe Jenessa will need a playmate??? maybe a lil brother to grow up with her <3


----------



## allforthegirl

Donna I know!!


----------



## allforthegirl

Iesha yes the pains, but I am positive they are not the regular BH!! 

Your little niece is so precious!! <3


----------



## tryn4

I know Sach!!! Thank you! Oh my heart is so full not being there to help out and hold that lil munchkin! Grrrr damn long distance.


----------



## allforthegirl

OMG :dohh: I think I talked to soon that I wasn't going to get anymore today&#8230;. Just the last 5 minutes have been very uncomfortable. It hurts so much and I am not even having any tightening at all. I am wondering if I am just over tired?


----------



## tryn4

Could be...or maybe gas or something...I swear I stand by my statement this is my most uncomfortable pregnancy. My doc just like shrugged and was like yea well nothing we can do about that LOL...in his words..."chin up" :rofl:


----------



## blessedmomma

sacha- hope it calms down! how bad does it need to be before you need to have it checked out??? :hugs2:


----------



## allforthegirl

I have had about 6 contractions in the last hour or so so I went in. It also feels like this time I have weird sensation inside. So I'm sitting in L&D once again. Wonder how long I will here this time?


----------



## tryn4

Omgggggg! Sacha! Hopefully everything is ok....I take back my gas comment lol :hugs: hunny


----------



## allforthegirl

Iesha no worries Hun 

I'm sitting here all hooked up and I have nasty pinching in my hoohoo. Sure hope my cervix stays closed a bot longer. I'm worried cause my contractions make my legs hurt. Stay in there baby.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Hugs Sacha! I hope it's NOT time yet! Let us know how things are going.


----------



## blessedmomma

sacha- keep us updated! hope he stays in there :hugs:


----------



## Chalrhow

Sacha... Hope baby stays where he is just now for a while longer... Keep us updated !!


----------



## Chalrhow

Forgot to say yesterday, midwife said to me i should get flu jag and also whooping cough jag... Has anyone else had these during pregnancy ? Really don't like taking medication/vaccinations whilst pregnant.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Iesha before I forget to mention (again) what a gorgeous wee baby , so excited to see our little bundles soon ;)

Sacha - .... but not too soon!!!! hope you and bubs are okay, and you rent contracting or having cervix changes hun.I have similar pains in my lady parts hun, but mine I am pretty sure is my pelvis separating a bit more and baby putting pressure down there -not hoping you have SPD but that is much better than pre term labour xxx Keep us updated xxx

Charlene I had the flu jab last month -arm ached for 3 days after wards; and I am getting whooping cough one next week - there has been unusually high incidence of whooping cough recently and it makes infants very ill, so I would definitely get that one -not sure if I would equally recommend the flu shot -don't actually know if I would have agreed to that one if I had not been working in a high risk area (ICU with all patients on ventilators, makes exposure great if flu is going about ) 

xxx


----------



## lesh07

Hope you and bubs are okay sacha. Hugs to you hunni. x


----------



## ricschick

hope bubs stays put sacha!!!! good luck and take care xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

blessedmomma said:


> donna- I hope you pass!!! :hugs: how is the spd now that you are off work? feeling a little better I hope!

Sore and then some :( but at least I know now I am off work and don't need to worry about letting my colleagues down at the last minute or being a hindrance to them at work . And I can pace myself at home, a wee half hour tidying up then a rest etc , only thing is my 3yo has taken to refusing to go to the toilet with anyone else bar me (and he doesn't even really need me tbh) and my loo is upstairs lol Ouch!!! 

Thanks for asking xxxx :hugs:


----------



## Masonsbaby

Thinking of U Sach hope all is ok xx


----------



## allforthegirl

Well the contractions and cramping started to stop around 11pm and they double checked my cervix again and there was no change. So they sent me home. Good news too is that the FFT (fetal fernectine test) came back negative. I am positive this is all my irritable uterus. It started up bad around 31-32 weeks with DS2, so I am guessing that is what I get to look forward to. I also will probably have to have my cervix checked on u/s more often. Well I am going to ask because I would rather the u/s than sitting in L&D.

While I was hooked to the machine I could hear the change my body was making with each contraction, so i knew I was having them, even if they were not showing up on the tape. My baby's heart rate a few time jumped up to 180, which worried me but once he settled down a bit, the rate went back down and never really went past 170.

Thank you everyone for your concern. Looks like he isn't going anywhere, which comforting. You guys are great. :hugs: But I am sure this isn't going to be the last time, I am jut hoping a lot less is all&#8230;&#8230;.


----------



## allforthegirl

Char I had my flu shot too, and my arm was a bit sore, but I had no sickness from it. We don't do the whooping cough shot here as I am sure we get it when we are children.

Donna that pinching makes sense if that is what it is. It was happening with almost each tightening depending how he was sitting.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Our kids get offered the whooping cough jab too as babies but not until 8week for the first dose. But with all the immigrants coming into UK who aren't immunised and as the amount of UK parents deciding they don't want their children immunised is increasing, so is the prevalence of whooping cough, sad as it is! We seem to be going backwards not forwards on the health of our children because of either scaremongering where jabs are concerned -and people don't appreciate how many children died decades ago from not being immunised or from allowing children to come into Britain not immunised and putting others at risk :(

xx

And Sacha so glad all appears okay with bubs for the time being - take care xx


----------



## Chalrhow

Donna... Think i might get the whooping cough 1, midwife says it offers some protection to the baby also... Other than a sore arm were you fine after your flu jag ? Really don't want to be going and getting these vaccines then getting sick right at Christmas


----------



## allforthegirl

Donna I agree. We are having that problem here in Canada too, with those that choose not to vaccinate their children, are increasing every day!! Now mumps are coming back here.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Glad the bub is okay Sacha! I hope you are able to go in less as well. Such a pita hanging out at L&D! 

I won't get the flu shot but am considering the whooping cough vax. There is no research on pg women and no proof the vax even covers the baby, which is why I hesitate but I think the possible benefit may outweigh the risks? 

I can't get my stupid fasting sugars down. . .what do you girls who have GD eat before bed? I'm wondering if I need to have a middle of the night snack or something.


----------



## allforthegirl

Cheese or nuts is a good snack for keeping your blood sugar down.


----------



## Chalrhow

Whitesoxfan41 said:


> I can't get my stupid fasting sugars down. . .what do you girls who have GD eat before bed? I'm wondering if I need to have a middle of the night snack or something.

This is the same problem i have... I don't find eating late at night makes any difference... I was told to have a snack but my fasting sugars stayed the same... But yeah think cheese is a good snack... Hope you can manage to control your morning sugars !!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Charlene -other than a sore arm, I had no other symptoms from having my flu jab. 
And I am getting the whooping cough vaccine for that reason too, bubs will have some protection :) 

xx


----------



## tryn4

Donna Thank you! I know I cant wait to see everyone's bundle!!!!!!

Sach-Ok, sorry to hear about your cranky uterus LOL...lord the things we deal with, but I am glad bubs is ok!

I wont get flu shots...i react reallybadly...but I agree just immunize the kids...jeez mumps? like c'monnnnn


----------



## allforthegirl

I am drug gin up my two sick kids with half a cup each with neocitrin and advil then sending them to bed on a full stomach, so this mommy will be able to sleep.


----------



## blessedmomma

sacha- so glad to hear he is ok, sorry you have to deal with this til the end though :(


----------



## FeistyMom

Sacha - very glad to hear little one is staying put! Sorry about all the abdominal pain though :( I've started to get BH or something going on regularly each evening, but somehow this pregnancy seems to be less painful than my last one. I can't imagine that I'm in better shape or something, but I did switch beds last year, and I think that really helped. Hopefully you can find ways to be comfy though, even with all the issues you're facing!

Iesha - not sure if I managed to post this or not early, but WOWIE! You are one hot mama! Great pix, and no wonder you have admirers :) Hope your pain issues are easing up too, but at this point in pregnancy it seems like we have no hope of decreased discomfort, you know? Your new niece is so precious! Scary birth experience, but so awesome that mom and baby are doing well.

Donna - Glad you were able to get off work; I know what you mean about feeling bad for calling off, but feeling bad for not being able to really put in a full shift worth of work. I somehow managed to work up until I went into labor with my first, and that has stuck in my head as how I should be able to be ever since. Hasn't worked out that way, and especially with my last one I would have been MUCH better off if I had taken time earlier. Hopefully your arms will get used to your crutches soon, and your SPD will improve or at least not get any worse! It is so hard to prep for labor when you have SPD, because it seems like all the recommended exercises are exactly what you are supposed to avoid with SPD. 

Welcome to our newest member too! So exciting to have another BFP!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I snack on almonds and cheese already. Blah. LOL! I have been following the dumb diet to the letter, so I'll just assume I'll need some medication to get my fasting numbers down. Having issues with my 1 hour numbers after breakfast as well. I'm doing decently well after lunch and dinner.


----------



## FeistyMom

Kellie - don't get too down this early on. It takes at least a week to get a gauge as to what foods will screw you up and what will help. Are you doing a bedtime snack right now? That can help if your morning number is high.

You might also experience carb cravings. I know I have, and it is ok to indulge a little bit, the trick is to make sure to try to pick the low GI (glycemic index) carbs and pair them with high quality proteins (nothing beats meat, and from my experience a bit of fat seems to help, oddly enough).

Currently my bedtime snack is a frozen chocolate yogurt bar from weight watchers (the bedtime snack does need to have carbs, otherwise you end up getting low over night and your body purposefully releases more sugar into your system, which is how it was explained to me that 'fasting' numbers can be too high), and my morning meal, which sets the tone for the entire day, is a TON of peanut butter on whole wheat bread. If your after breakfast number is high, odds are the rest of your day will trend a bit high too - so don't feel too bad about your lunch/dinner numbers, if the breakfast one is messed up.

I did 2 weeks of charting so far, and I was all over the map. My fasting is typically 75-78, but had plenty of 80+ when I skipped a bedtime snack. My after meals numbers have ranged from 100-165 (almost had a heart attack - I do NOT recommend Arby's OR Burger King...), but I hadn't made an effort to change diet yet, and was mainly just curious about how bad some of those meals were.

Advice I was given last time that definitely helped, was to load up on nut and seed based snacks for during the day. Definitely helped me, because I tend to snack on cheese and dairy related items, which are fine for the GD (not so much ice cream or flavored yogurts), but ... caused me some bathroom issues, and eating prunes caused me sugar issues. Nuts/seeds seemed to help a bunch. I'm currently trying pumpkin and squash seeds that I roasted with some season salt, and it seems to be working.

Hang in there! This is hard work! Feel free to check out a thread I have on the complications forum (I forget the link).


----------



## tryn4

Sach!!!! LOL yesssssssss!

FeistyMel- Thank you darling...I blush I blush...I am so gushy over my niece I think my co-workers are about to jump me..lol

Kellie-honestly I dunno if I dont pass my test what I am gonna do...this just all sounds too much for me. I dont usually have snacks at bedtime or anything, and I just get irritated for you guys when I hear what the GD makes you go thru...arghhh the testing....piss take!


----------



## Chalrhow

Yeah the testing is a major pain in the ass... I have to do it 7 times a day plus 2 insulin injections... It really frustrates me when i try so hard and i get days where my blood sugars are outta control... baby is growing perfect though, just under the 50th centile... 2lb 15oz yesterday, oh and im still team :yellow: I am definitely going to make major changes with my diet once this baby is here, i just couldn't do this blood sugars and insulin for the rest of my life.


----------



## tryn4

I think I asked this before, but is there any signs that I could have GD?


----------



## allforthegirl

Well drugging the boys didn't work as good as I hoped. The sleep I did get felt like two minutes when it was closer two hours. I am dealing with a massive headache that is not going away. I told DH he will have pick up supper cause I'm out of order.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I'm sorry about your headache Sacha!

Sigh. . . .LOL! I am having a bed time snack, dietician recommended whole grain toast, peanut butter and some dairy so I have been having half of a yogurt. My fasting has been in the 120's. . .an hour after breakfast this morning was 161. I'm following the diet she gave me for the most part. I had my carb withdraw a couple weeks ago, I think that's why I was feeling so yucky. I do have a hard time getting up to the amount of carbs they recommend, 45 for lunch and dinner is really tough for me. I have found some crackers that are 15 carbs for 4 of them, multi grain. . .those with salami or lunch meat seem to work okay for me. Having a lot of salads with a bunch of stuff in them, veggies, hard boiled egg, a little cheese and some ranch. That seems to work well for me. It's my fasting and after breakfast numbers I'm struggling with every day so far. The doc mentioned possibly a pill before bed and before breakfast, so we'll see what she says. I have to call tomorrow and report on my numbers from yesterday and today.

Iesha, this is about all I've seen symptom wise: Copied 

Symptoms Often Mild

Insulin resistance is the inability of the body to process sugar in the blood for energy. There are often no symptoms of gestational diabetes. However, when they are present, they are often quite mild. Symptoms include conditions that are commonly experienced in pregnancy, such as increased thirst, nausea, the need to urinate often and feeling tired for no apparent reason.

Other Symptoms

In some cases, the symptoms are common to diabetes. One symptom that raises red flags is sugar in the urine, which can be found only by testing. Among the more serious warning signs or symptoms of gestational diabetes are blurred vision, extreme hunger, irritability and tingling or numbness in the hands or feet.


----------



## allforthegirl

Iesha my SIL has GD and she had no real symptoms at all other than weight gain. She never kept track but you could see it on her. Poor girl, it is her first so I am sure it will all just come off with no problems.


----------



## blessedmomma

that's interesting to know. my last 3 pregnancies I was sure I had GD since I would feel very ill if I had too much sugar. I was surprised I wasn't with any of them. I guess there probably isn't any way of really knowing without the test. im glad they test here even if I have always been negative


----------



## allforthegirl

I too feel sick if I have too much sugar.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Maybe if I felt sick with too much sugar I wouldn't have eaten like a FIEND until a couple weeks ago. HAHA! :) No regrets. I loved each and every sweet I splurged on.


----------



## ricschick

I hope you crack it kellie sounds like your doing a great job tho!!

I managed to force feed myself 2 plain biscuits when I woke this morning and it actually worked! I felt sick for about 2 mins then I felt a normal human form of myself again! so ive managed to get kids to school while not feeling green and do some much needed housework! tiredness is kicking in again now tho but atleast ive managed to do some stuff today, it makes me feel so guilty when ive not done a lot at home like ive been a big lazy bum! oh and ive put on 1lb and a half too!! dh keeps joking that's its twins as im bigger this time!! we will see!!
called the hospital yesterday and they told me I would have my appointment by next week so that's good!


----------



## allforthegirl

Claire I liked those days too in the beginning just so I could feel normal for once. Hope it continues. As for the twin? Maybe! Or maybe it is just extra bloating. My bloating with my 4th was soooooooo bad that people new I was pg before I told them, cause I looked 5 months at 2 :dohh: this time I was so happy that I was not like that at all!! bloated yes but hid able, I could at least say it was PMS :haha:


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Glad you're feeling a bit better today Claire! People could pretty much tell I was pg at 7 weeks this time. . .how RIDICULOUS is that mess? LOL! By 12 weeks I was sporting quite the bump. ;)

Calling the doc with numbers today, my fasting is high again today. I'm to the point where I just want to tell her to give me the medicine so I can stop freaking about it. LOL

It's bitter cold here, the temp last night was -18 and the wind chill -33. Just plain ridiculous. While we do live in a cooler climate, that's NOT normal for us. My dog is basically on strike, he walks 2-3 feet then wants you to hold him and warm his feet, not an easy task for the large pg woman. 

Hope everyone has a lovely day!


----------



## allforthegirl

Kellie is that C or F for your temp? Either way it is a lot colder there then it is here. YUCK!! you may have to get booties for your :dog:. My mom does that for her older dog cause other wise she gets stuck out side and won't come in. They really do help her, and she is really old!! :jo:


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

LOL, that's F (THANK GOD)! We SO need booties for the dog! He's only 8 but he acts much older and he's blind. I need to try and find some online today. :)


----------



## crysshae

Oh goodness, Kellie! That's too cold! That front showed up here (Texas) today, and it's going to get down in the teens at night and is not supposed to get above freezing through the weekend. Not near as cold as you are, but way below normal for us. And it was 80 degrees yesterday! 

My little 4 pound dog stays on her bed and curls up in her blanket and shakes the whole time. We had cold temps a couple weekends ago too, though not nearly as cold as it is this time, just hovering around freezing temps. But when it got warm again, Emmi would lay in the sunlight and make herself pant just to soak up the warmth. Seems like we might have a real winter...at least for us...this year.

I hope all of you are doing well, and I see congratulations is in order for Rics!


----------



## allforthegirl

Crystal my lovely friend, so good to hear from you again!! :friends: I hope all is well other than the weather. That does sound cold for you guys.:cold:


----------



## wannabubba#4

hey Crystal - lovely to hear from you , I was wondering how you were xxxx hope all is good.

We have had a flurry of snow today, only a flurry so far but still it's exciting watching the big flakes fall down, really feels chrstmassy with snow. Gail force winds earlier though, not so nice, all the trains were off, red alert traffic warning for all road users -trees down everywhere lol

xxx


----------



## crysshae

:friends: to you Sacha. We're doing well. Finally settled in our new house, I think. 

Now that everything is getting back to normal and I have more time, I find myself thinking more often about that little one I want. I didn't get the blood work my doctor had suggested last month, with being busy and not sure of everything. I had thought maybe we would just be done...two losses in 3 months was enough, but that feeling just won't go away and seems to be getting stronger every day again. I'm going to go get the blood work this month. Hopefully they will get me in on a good day, as my cycle started yesterday, so 21 days would be on Christmas Eve; however, I think I might ovulate at about CD12 as my cycle was 26 days last month, so 7 dpo might be a couple days earlier. So that's where I am. Praying about it and hoping for the best!


----------



## crysshae

Hey Donna! It's wonderful to talk to you again too. I heard about those winds from some other friends on here. That's crazy! Enjoy the snow. We actually had a white Christmas a few years ago....so not the norm for us. 

Y'all are all so far along now. It doesn't seem like that long ago, but at the same time, it seems like it's been forever. Only 2 months away from my first due date. :cry: 

I read a few posts here and there, trying to catch up a bit. I hope the SPD isn't giving you too much trouble. How are you feeling?


----------



## FeistyMom

Good to hear from you Crystal! My in-laws all live in Texas, spread out across the state, so I follow the weather there a bit, and FIL was talking about how they were preparing for visiting us with the cold temps even in El Paso. Crazy to me!

Kellie - yeah, those fasting numbers are in the 'scary' range for sure; I am so jealous of your after lunch/dinner numbers! Maybe if we got our pancreases together they could figure stuff out ;)

Claire - Such a funny time, early pregnancy! On the one hand, it is always a bit comforting to have pregnancy symptoms. On the other, YUCK! Glad the biscuits worked for you though :)

Sacha - headaches are the worst :( Do you normally suffer from migraines at all? Or really just a pregnancy issue for you? Hope you end up feeling better today :)

Iesha - excessive thirst, and being unable to stay awake about 20 minutes after meals can be a good indication of GD, but many women with GD don't have either of those symptoms, and many women who DONT have GD do. So it is kind of a crapshoot. I am pulling for you to pass your test though so that you won't have to worry about it!!

How is everyone's Christmas preparations coming? I'm going through complete pregnancy hormonal yo-yo right now, one minute super excited and energized and the next stressed out, crying or yelling about something. Hubby takes the brunt of it, but the kids are starting to sense how stressed out mommy is, and it takes a toil on the little ones. Anyone have good stress management techniques? My mom didn't really teach me much - she would just scream at everyone and then cry for a while and then pretend it never happened. Or just stay in bed all day. Trying to find something a bit more productive than that, especially since the staying in bed all day won't work for me, as lovely as it sounds sometimes!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

HEY Crystal! So nice to see you! That is SUPER cold for TX. EEK! It's much worse on the normally warm places to be cold. We're used to cold, just not THIS cold. ;)

Feisty, GREAT idea. . .combined pancreas. . .LOL! Waiting to hear from the doc. 

Christmas. . .we have our tree and decorations up. . .we get paid today and will do our shopping out of this check, we'll be shipping all of our gifts so Amazon will be our friend. My husband is working Christmas Eve, NYE and NYD (like a close then an open with 4 hours of sleep in between?) so I'm pretty bah humbug in general about it. NYE is our anniversary but he said we'll celebrate a different day. He's not much into those types of "holiday's". He's really just being nice and working the crap hours so his staff doesn't have to, he has good reason, we DON'T have family here, so I understand but I figure I don't have to like it. ;) I'm pretty bored, when I'm normally content. I feel antsy, just waiting I guess. Hub is working 6 days next week. . .just makes the time go slowly I suppose.


----------



## allforthegirl

Crystal I knew you would be back ;) Losses aren't easy at all!! So maybe you just needed some time, but you are right about that feeling. It will not go away with out giving in to it. :hugs: You will know when it is right for you!! :flower: I am glad you are all moved in alright.

Mel I normally suffer from tension headaches, but this pg they have been pretty good. I haven't had too many. I am sure it was mainly from trying to sleep in those awful hospital beds the other night.


----------



## ricschick

thanks crystal its lovely to see you back! I hope your feeling ok!xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

Kellie- our anniversary is dec 30, so the day before yours <3

Crystal- so good to hear from you! hope you can do your bloods and they can figure something out :hugs:

Melissa- your mom sounds like my mom :(

Iesha - hope you pass your test!!! mine is next Thursday 

Claire- ugh sorry. hope you get to feeling better very soon. the beginning is so rough :wacko:


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I got the call from the doctor's office. . .I have to start taking a pill twice a day. THRILLED to not have to do insulin shots at this time at least. I wanted to avoid medication but after following the diet to the letter and stressing about my still high numbers, bring on the drugs. ;)


----------



## allforthegirl

Well I am glad they gave you something to help out!!


----------



## blessedmomma

kellie- i would take pills over shots any day!


----------



## ricschick

glad there giving you something to help kellie!

woke up feeling a bit achy today but its eased off and I actually don't feel to bad! kids are off school today as the water pump at school is broken which means they have no toilets or running water, happened last winter too:dohh: but oh well meant I could sleep in a little! off to a pantomime tomorrow which we're all looking forward to just hope dh can make it as he may have to work:nope: 

hope everyone isn't feeling to sore or blah today!! xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

happy 7weeks Claire xx

I am feeling yuk today my 2 youngest have had a vomiting bug over past 24hrs and I think I am getting it. Also it is so cold, our heating has now gone entirely and I am waiting on an engineer coming today sometime to probably tell me we need a whole new boiler and heating system :( 

Yukkity yuk :(

Hope everyone else is having a better day :) xx love to all xx


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Oh that's just awful Donna! I hope you don't get it full fledged. :( Hugs!

Those are my kind of days off Claire, totally unexpected. :) Happy 7!

I'm SO glad my hubs works an opening shift today and tomorrow and is then off on Sunday. He can worry about the dog in this bitter weather. ;) Currently it is -20F which is just stupid cold. We ARE going above zero today, all the way to 5. Hopefully the warming trend continues!!


----------



## Masonsbaby

Lol its funny for me to read about your cold weather coz in Perth Australia its been 30-35 degrees Celsius the last couple weeks. Our Christmas is always very hot I have never even seen snow - I would lov to! Christmas day is usually in the high thirties early forties temp wise


----------



## allforthegirl

Well I couldn't imagine our heat being out right now&#8230;.. that would suck Donna I hope it gets fixed really soon for you. We are currently at -33 but feels like -44 C

I have one little guy that has had a cough now for about a week and he is feeling worse today. He sounds like he has croup. I am taking him in to the Dr today just to make sure he doesn't need anything extra to help him get over this.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

No heat is not cool at all Donna! YIKES!

Pretty freaking cold Sacha! Are these norm for you? It's much colder than usual around here. 

Speaking of which, my feet are freezing while under my belly is sweating. I'm looking like a sexy beast today, tank top, leggings and big, thick socks. :)


----------



## FeistyMom

Donna - that is awful :( I hope they can get your heat fixed up quickly!

It is colder than normal here too, but not even close to the lows sweeping the rest of the country. My big beef is that it went from too warm to snow, to too cold to snow. I don't mind the snow and ice because it makes everything kind of pretty in the winter and compensates for the darkness and the cold. Cold & dark with no pretty snow is completely obnoxious!

I am in a conflicted nesting stage. I have a TON of mental energy and I am constantly thinking about the stuff I need to do at home, plus the fun of planning for my in-laws' visit in less than 2 weeks, plus I am daydreaming/planning a Disney vacation for the fam for sometime in 2014 (I will make it happen darnit!), but... I don't seem to be able to spend more than 5 minutes doing my actual work at the office :D Then, when I get home, I'm exhausted! My poor playroom, which needs to be completely finished BEFORE the in-laws come, as my SIL is going to sleep in there, is an utter wreck. I haven't managed more than 5 minutes of work in there all week though. Hopefully Saturday I will have a nice rush of energy to go along with all the projects I need to tackle.

In related news, I'm leaning towards ditching the turkey in favor of doing a roast beef or prime rib style dish for our pre-Christmas dinner with the in-laws (they fly home Christmas Eve). I've never actually done anything like that before though, so trying to get a gauge on whether its more than I should tackle. My SIL is going to help with lots of the cooking, so I'm not really worried about side dishes - she's fabulous in the kitchen. Anyone have experience with big beef roasts? Favorite recipes?


----------



## ricschick

Oh Donna hope kiddies are well soon its awful when there being sick isn't it! There was one time with us when all 3 girls were being sick all night I literally had to sleep on the sofa with them and be ready with a bowl that was not a good night! 
Is it that noro virus? We had that last year! I hope you don't get! And I feel for you with no heating I hope it doesn't end in a whole new system! 

Wow -33 I don't no how you cope I'd never go out! That's crazy cold! 

Afm I'm getting more than pissed off with my cats, before we moved they used to go out and go to the toilet and jinx was out more than she was in, but since we have moved they don't go out unless I literally chuck them out and are still going in a litter tray YUK! And of course I'm the only one who cleans it out ( which as you no I shouldn't be) I'm just so fed up with it and. I'm pissed off being dh can't come to the pantomime tomorrow because of work related stuff, we've hardly seen him all week because he's not been getting in til gone 9pm every night and by that time I'm knackered he is super busy at work but with the move and the amount of work he has I'm feeling a little neglected silly I no and I feel the pregnancy has been over shadowed a little bit by everything. I no I'm being ridiculous sorry rant over! X


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

HUGS Claire! Sounds super frustrating and everything is worse with pg hormones. My husband just called to say he would be an hour late and I started crying. Ridiculous of me, he works way too much all the time, it just bothers me more now.


----------



## allforthegirl

Fiesty Mel I am with you with all these things you want to get done but wow I just can't keep up to my mind!! Like tonight I couldn't even stand after making some Thai food. Looks like I might be making quicker foods from here on out!

Claire got to love the hormones!!


----------



## blessedmomma

Claire- :hugs: sorry hun :(

Melissa- things are getting really busy for us and my body isn't keeping up so I know how you feel. my mind says I need to do this and that... but my body is too tired. on top of that we had a class, our normal grocery shopping (that takes 3-4 hrs), now a tour. next week my apt, then every 2 weeks apts. still have Dh's bday next week, then ds birthday, then christmas, our anniversary, and new years. I have a refresher bfing class and a childbirth class coming up in January. on top of that when we did our grocery trip yesterday I started having cramps, backache, and my feet were killing me. started having painful BH by the time we were done. my hips felt like they were falling apart when we got home. last time I felt this way was at 18 weeks and I lost some plug a couple times. hope I haven't overdone it :( guess DH will be doing the grocery shopping alone from here on out. im exhausted and in pain.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Feeling your pain ladies! We did groceries last night, health food store and grocery store. . .2 hours and far too much money (LOL) and at nearly 5am I am still hurting from the trip. Crampy, mid back ache, pelvic pain and swollen ankles. Sexy beast, as usual. :D


----------



## wannabubba#4

lol Kelie - I too am a sexy beast lmao NOT haha

Norovirus got me too, and my hubby and eldest son came home with it - so 5 / 5 of us . I was having cramps and backache and was pretty sure it was from retching and from the tummy bug but was still a bit scary you know??? But we are all on the mend today, isolation for another 24-48 hrs though and hope that it is gone, Dawson had symptoms Thursday then seemed a bit better yday, then was sick all night again xxx 

Another gas engineer coming today, got some heating on yday yay; but new boiler needed (at least) 


xxx


----------



## allforthegirl

Melissa I know the feeling, I now only go for small amount of groceries at a time, cause otherwise we all have to go together and DH can't handle shopping with all our boys, he gets way too frustrated with in 10 min of us shopping with them. But if I need anything big, like costco, he has to come to push cart and put it in the van. The last time I did it I couldn't get off the couch :( Then again I am sad to say that I over did it making supper last night. :blush:

Kellie girrrrrrrrrrl the end of the day I am always a mess!! One nasty hot mess :rofl:

So last night I finally washed some baby things just so I can put in the diaper bag incase I end up back in the L&D and baby decides not to be stopped. Probably because I am going to avoid going in until it is too late :dohh: I am also nesting in th fact that I don't care we don't have room right now for any extra baby clothes but I am going to get DH to grab our stuff from my bro's, as my SIL in scheduled for induction on Fri. I am sure she wants that stuff out.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I kicked A$$ on Christmas today, thank you AMAZON! I also kicked it hard on my blood sugars, which means the meds are WORKING! YAY! Honestly, I have more energy today than I've had in a LONG time. I hope it's just because my sugars are normal and I'm not nesting too much yet. :)

Glad you got some heat Donna, I'm sorry about the new boiler. It's always something! 

Sacha, LOL! I bet we'd all make quite a pretty picture by end of day. :D


----------



## allforthegirl

I have been busying myself today with sorting through all of my baby clothing. I have found I have tons too much and I offered my SIL what ever I had left over and she down right refused? I have up to 12 months and she told she only good up to 3&#8230;.. These are free hello? Anyways I am now selling a very large garbage bag full of 0-12 baby clothing for $40. They will make someone happy!! I am even selling my old bedding. I used them for three others so I want this LO to have something new!!

I feel really good though that we have everything we need right now. So what am I going to ask for if this baby shower actually happens??


----------



## blessedmomma

Kellie- good job on Christmas purchases!!!

donna- hope you guys are feeling better very fast. get that heat on lady!

Sacha- we have everything we need too and its driving me crazy! you would think I could relax now that my 'baby needs' list is complete. I even have my bags mostly packed already :blush: well everything the baby will need. just need some pj's and snacks for me, plus the last minute items like the mp3 player and my phone charger


----------



## Chalrhow

Morning...

Donna.. Hope you are feeling better :hugs: and get your boiler sorted !

Kellie... Glad you have your blood sugars normal and the meds are doing their job :) Almost finished my Christmas shopping, done most of it on Amazon too, just a few wee things left to get.

I haven't even thought about my hospital bag yet... Usually pack it a week before.

My sister is unbelievable... Last week i was looking for a new coat for my youngest, i seen a lovely 1 online and sent her a picture of it to see what boots i should order to go with it... Right away she tried to put me off the coat and the next day her boyfriend phoned me and said that they had a coat that they had bought for his brothers wee girl but they never gave her it and asked if i wanted it... I took the coat from my sister even though i wasn't that keen on it and thought my wee one wouldn't get much wear out of it, its a 12- 18 months and she really needs 18 - 24 months to get any wear out of it... Anyway my sister phoned last night and the conversation went like this.... Sister said to me 'Do you want me to take the price for that coat out of the boys Christmas money ?' I was totally confused like what do you mean price of the coat ? My sister says ' Yeah we were going to sell it on eBay for £35, it was brand new' Eh well no one told me id be buying the coat from my sister !! And had i known she wanted money for a coat for her niece I'd have bought the 1 i had originally seen online... Totally don't understand her... She is unbelievable... Id never give anyone something then turn around and ask them for money, especially family, told her she would get her £35 but i give up with her !!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Charlene - OMG your sister is nuts  - why would you do that to family.. or anyone??? Now if you had seen if for sale on EBay and had phoned and asked for it, then maybe that would be a bit different but still , she should have offered you it first IMO.

Glad you are getting organised for Christmas -it is so soon now in't it?? I have a few things to wrap, want to but some chocolate santa's / or reindeer -one each for the kids and hubby and would love to get my hands on PS4 other than that I am finished - oh except my mum arrived home from Spain this week -not due back until March, but she was ill and ended up in hospital, needs further tests but is okay thankfully - so I need to get her prezzie sorted too- thought that one could wait til after lol

Kellie great news about your blood sugars and getting Xmas sorted too xx

Sacha I love getting hand me downs lol - I never refuse anything, some people are just weird that way lmao -my nieces drive me mad, both became young mums last 2 years running, both expected their mum to buy the most expensive prams, cribs etc and turned their noses up at anything handed down. I gave my eldest niece all my unisex baby blankets etc but I am sure she threw them out as I have never been offered them back - I would have rather she said no thanks - a lot had sentimental value to me :( They both sold everything on as soon as the babies had outgrown as said they wouldn't use them again on any other baby as they had to be everything new -I mean newborn stuff and 0-3months etc which had hardly been worn. I do not mind anyone being like that, but if they work and pay taxes like I have done for ever. Neither of them work, and both seem to have more money than me and their children get all the time - irks me lol -you would never have guessed eh?? LOL I bought lots of stuff at the nearly new baby market this time and will re-use my pram, but they both turned their noses up at going to that too, and both have asked me what pram I am getting this time lol. The eldest one is now pregnant with number 2 now too, and is already looking at getting the most expensive double pram she can find :(

Moan over for today lol xxx

have a super day ladies xx


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Charlene, I'd NOT be happy. . that seriously is nuts!!!

I SO wish we had someone to give us some hand me downs to start out with. I've always gotten lots with my other girls. We have only lived here for a year and really don't know many people so nobody has offered. Just for the basics it would be wonderful!

My hubs did say after the holidays we could get some of the basics. LOL! We're running behind, still waiting on things people say they are sending. I'm trying not to panic. :) I just want some onesies and sleepers really. . .and to stock up on a few packs of diapers.


----------



## Chalrhow

I love hand me downs too... When i had my daughter she was my 1st girl so i bought her everything new, but my neighbour had a baby girl a few months older and she gave me lots of stuff, would never say no... This time around i have no newborn girl clothes as i gave them all away to my cousin... If i have a boy then my other cousin has offered me all her boy stuff which i am more than happy to take, If i have a girl then i have clothes from around 6 months plus lol... I have had loads of hand me down that where either hardly worn or still had tags on them. 

Cant wait till Christmas... My 2 year old asked for a dino that he saw in Tesco, He keeps reminding me he wants this orange dino, he is gonna be so excited on Christmas morning, i love when they are this young and simple things make them happy :)

Yeah my sister is a major pain, she causes me so much drama and grief that sometimes i wonder why i even bother with her... I'm already stressing about Christmas day, she will want me to visit with the children, which i do every year, but she lies in her bed all Christmas day then she will bitch and moan at me for spending time with OH family and leaving her till last... OH family come to us, I do feel sad for her as she has no family (that talk to her) apart from me and my brother... She does it to herself though, she causes arguments and stop talking to people for no reason, then she takes it out on my children, we go to her on Christmas day but she wont have any presents for them and promises them presents and tells them to come back on boxing day and she will have them wrapped etc, but its always after new year they get them... Every year she does this and i know that Christmas isn't all about presents but try telling that to a 2, 4 and 7 year old that are all excited as she has promised them presents :( I try with her, i try really hard but sometimes i wonder if its really worth the stress :(


----------



## ricschick

Donna hope your feeling better and family too! Noro virus is not nice! 

I love a hand me downs don't no why you wouldn't!! Lol xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

all on the mend thanks Claire xxx

Charlene - I would make her come to you to visit - I presume she has children and you are supposed to take your little ones out on xmas day away from their presents and new toys to go see her, and she doesn't even have anything for them ????Christmas is about presents when you are little lol ;)

we (my sisters and I and all children) all get together on Christmas eve and exchange gifts then - too much to do on the day to visit everyone xxx


----------



## allforthegirl

Char that sucks that your sisters being a bum! If I was you then give it back to her and left her try and sell it. I would be like "I am sorry I didn't know you were gong to do that" then hand it over. I couldn't deal with it either. 

My SIL and brother took ALL of my stuff years ago when we thought we were done, so I am guessing they are really bitter with me for being pg. Though I told them long ago that they can still have something cause i did get more handy-me-down from someone else. So I have a very large mountain of things i will not use. Now that I have my stuff, I don't need (actually I like my taste better LOL, weird how we all have different taste in clothing we put on our babies) all of this other stuff. SMH they are going to find out how expensive their little guy is, and fast he will grow out of the 3 month stuff.

I went out last night to a xmas party it was really nice to get out, but by the end of the evening I was soooo sore from sitting I could hardly walk. The insides of my legs felt they were ripping with each step. It was all worth it!!


----------



## allforthegirl

Donna I am glad everyone is doing better in your home!!


----------



## blessedmomma

yikes char- your sis sounds like a real piece of work :(

I LOVE MY NEW YOGA PANTS!!!!!


----------



## allforthegirl

Yoga pants and sweats are what I wear all the time LOL


----------



## tryn4

I want to catch up, but please understand when I say my eyeballs are sore, but I didn't want u guys to think I've gone awol lol...

I worked yesterday and today my kids again are whining & complaining about the simplest of tasks, my daughter had me take her to the mall to get some all black dress or skirt outfit for her school variety show...and I literally thought I was gonna drop. I feel really frustrated I cant do the errands that need to be done, and my older kids for some reason are just turning in spoiled terrors....

so this is my Christmas planning...nothing. I have no idea how we are going to manage, I do not think they deserve any gifts, we are strapped for cash and I am really feeling frustrated....oh and update on my f'n (sorry I need to cuss about this one, pardon me) GD test, I got up early Saturday, drank a can of soda as my doctor instructed (which I really hate first thing in the morning) went to the lab, showed them my requisite, and explained what happen and these 2 women proceeded to embarrass the shit outta me in front of about 30 ppl in the lab, and refused to draw my blood. They said they cannot do it from a can of soda (which is bullshit, because it used to be flat orange soda they used to give u until they now have a fancy glucose drink) and even went as far as to want to "show" me the drink like i'm a damn idiot. 

Not gonna lie, cussed like hell & stomped out. That pretty much was a highlight on a crap week. My husband , bless him, is really disgusted with my kids because they are so lazy and he really does everything as a natural father does. I cant even defend them, they are disgusting me never mind him. He has already forgiven them and is joking and laughing with them. Not me. I have confiscated all technology until further notice. No smiling. *END RANT* 
My belly has decided to pop overnight, and I am having so much pain under my ribs, and my back...I wish I could order groceries online LOL...
Please forgive me for not mentioning everyone specifically but I hope your all doing well or will get better soon. xo


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Awe man Iesha. . that SUCKS! All around! Hugs! I hope this week is MUCH better for you! <3

I also LIVE in yoga pants. :) They are the bomb.


----------



## allforthegirl

Iesha that sucks girl. Tomorrow will be a better day!! :hugs:


----------



## tryn4

Thank u lovelies! I must be crazy it feels like my skin is bruised and beated under my ribs where my belly is stretching out...anyone else getting this...omg I swear I must have zero memory of pregnancy...my daughter told me it's cuz I am old now :( and as she said that 3 guys were calling out sexy mami sexy mami heyyyyy so I turned and waved LOL she almost died...she was like that is sooooooo gross mom cuz your like 30 something and pregnant....honestly...I swear kids say the darndest things...


----------



## allforthegirl

My lower belly and my ribs feel bruised all the time. Every couple of days it comes back, like every time he has a growth spurt my belly hurts. Today I was getting tightenings and then sneeze and be bent over in pain. I also don't remember having these pains either.


----------



## blessedmomma

so sorry Iesha!!! that's such crap how they treated you :( whats your dr gonna do now about the stupid test?? hope the kids shape up


----------



## wannabubba#4

Iesha - so sorry your having a rough time, hope you get the GD test sorted and manage to kick those older kids into gear ;) 

Sacha - I get terrible round ligament pain too, especially if I sneeze and the pain lingers for what seems ages and stops me in my tracks too :( - I think it is just as well we don't remember the pain or discomfort of pregnancy lol 

xxx


----------



## tryn4

Oh the kids are already trying to kiss my butt...as far as the stupid GD test I'm calling my doc see ifiI can do it again at the lab at his office on my next appt. My pain has really gotten worse. It burns like fire when I bend over..just on the right side under my ribs but in the front top of my belly not my side...any ideas? Pulled muscle? I really don't want to make a fuss and I've told u guys how laid back my doc is...plus I don't see him again til the 18th. Last night I bent to take out a load of clothes from the dryer, drop everything the pain was so sharp & severe. My husband rescued me, but I feel so frustrated. There are things to do, I'm not a well behaved invalid LOL.


----------



## allforthegirl

Iesha my fist was so far up into my ribs he actually moved one out of place on me. I remember the burning pain. I lived in the NWT at the time and had no medical help other than from a nurse. To manage the pain I use Tylenol, and just tried to massage his foot out, which never worked. I am sorry to say I just had to get used to the pain :sad1: Though once he dropped it went away completely!! What a relief. So since this is #5 I am sure she will drop soon. Any where from now. My LO has been slowly dropping too, but I think he is mainly because he is growing LOL


----------



## allforthegirl

So I am on the outs with DH. BIG time!! He is working on the basement but only doing things that take 10-20mins and then stopping. At the rate he is going baby will be 6 months before the room is done. I am at the verge of tears every time I think about it. I have been trying to be very light hearted about it, laughing instead of yelling, and he turned around and bit my head off. I felt horrible after, so I went on strike and didn't make supper. DH made everyone but me something to eat. Seriously you couldn't make me feel any worse. Why couldn't he just light his own fire and get it done. I could just sit here and cry about it all day. :sad2:


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I'm sorry you're still hurting Iesha, if it's not the baby's foot in your ribs, your gallbladder is in that vicinity as well. I had a gallbladder attack during this pg and holy crap was it painful. Although a foot would be "healthier", it could last a lot longer than a gallbladder attack. 

Hugs Sacha! I would be really frustrated too! My hubby is actually super laid back about getting anything done for the baby as well, but it doesn't involve other kids and where they will be, so not at all the same. Hugs!!!

When I look in the mirror my belly doesn't seem as big so I'm wondering if J has dropped or at least gone head down instead of transverse. lol I had horribly crappy sleep last night. Waiting another hour to take my blood sugar then trying a nap. I see my doc today, still spilling ketones in my urine too. UGH


----------



## ricschick

iesha sorry your in pain hun maybe mention it to your doc!! and sorry about the stupid arse nurses at thr walk in lad they sound like twats! hope the kids are getting off their arse and helping their clearly HOT mama!!!:haha:

sacha men are such arses arnt they sometimes!!! hope your feeling a bit better:hugs:

today feeling mostly tired even had to have a doze on the sofa this morning before I took Jamie to nursery just feel so tired! and my jeans are now to uncomfy to wear so will be stocking up on maternity wear I think, also need to find n outfit for xmas day and NYE. for the kids too! :hugs:ahhh is it bedtime yet??????????


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I swear, I'm feeling so bi-polar. I was so good. . today I'm crying and emotional. My sugars are up again today (having one day decent doesn't mean jack for the long run I guess) and I still am spilling ketones in my urine. The diabetic educator scared me shitless about the ketones, reading off studies about babies having lower IQ scores and such after mom showing ketones. :( I know that's probably long term, over months, not 2 days, but I'm completely irrational these days.


----------



## allforthegirl

Keytones are honestly from the breakdown of fat cells. Even this is what my specialist said. I had a nurse scare me saying i was dehydrated when I wasn't showing any signs of dehydration. So I googled it. I honestly think it is just because you are eating so well that now your body is utilizing the fat stored vs intake. I don't think you should be worrying at all!!


----------



## Chalrhow

Kellie... I had the ketones thing last pregnancy... Ended up admitted to hospital and put on a drip because of it... Ive had a trace of ketones last few times my urines been tested... GD sucks :( 

Sacha... :hugs: Hope your DH gets his finger out... You must be so frustrated.

Iesha... I was gonna say gallbladder too... Ive had the same burning pain the last few days... Actually feels like someone is tearing something out from under my ribs... So i had to google it and loads came up for gallbladder... Ive never had anything with my gallbladder before... Thinking that or baby is squished against something they shouldnt be :( Hope it goes away soon !!

Claire... Almost bedtime :happydance: Did you ever receive your booking appointment yet ?


----------



## ricschick

no still no appointment hopefully il get it this week!! 
I just cant wait til I get to 12 weeks the 1st trimester is so hard!


----------



## tryn4

Oh lord...Gallbladder!!!!! I hope not! This pregnancy is just turning into a nightmare (well for me) I am so used to just going thru the motions...

Kellie-Please dont worry!!!! I have no personal experience with the GD or keytones, but (as Sacha said) I know how hard you are working at controlling everything. Jenessa will be just fine! 

I called my doc, she said I cannot wait until next week to do the GD, plus this pain, so I am going in this wednesday which means another day off work. Honestly I know I am probably being paranoid, but this isnt the time I want to miss an extra days pay. Which means more saturdays for me!!! YAY! NOOOTTTTT


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Iesha, I'm glad you're being seen this week, even though it sucks to have another day off for you. Better to be safe! 

I saw the doc today. She wasn't overly concerned at this point about the ketones. Measuring on track, no weight gain and baby J is HEAD DOWN! YAY! Good girl. ;) She said overall my sugars were improving and to keep doing what I'm doing for now. I see the dietician tomorrow and she said she'll possibly change my before bed snack to help with ketones. 

2 weeks and I get an ultrasound! WOOHOO! :) 

I think I'm just getting crabby from being uncomfortable and not sleeping well. Hormone city. Whew!


----------



## tryn4

Good stuff Kellie!

Well now I got paranoid about gallbladder, i googled it, but I dont think thats it cuz they all state you would be vomiting or running to toilet. So far so good, so maybe not that...if it is I will be so upset :( I am just becoming a big lump of emotions. My belly is really big now and so tight...you would think a strapping fatty like me could bear the size but nooooooooooo boohoo poor me LOL!


----------



## FeistyMom

Iesha - sounds awful :( Hope your kids realize how rough things are right now and pull it together!

Kellie - my numbers are crap.

Sacha - I had a huge fight with DH this weekend, but I think we are all made up now thankfully. He was being a dolt, but this time I'm the one who put my foot wrong and it was definitely me who was being hurtful to him. I felt pretty bad about it afterward. But it is also related to projects and work being done around the house. *sigh* Why can't guys just figure out priorities and timelines better??

Sounds like everyone is having a bit of a rough time lately - Charl's sister being crazy, Donna's heat situation (not to mention SPD), Claire's fatigue, Melissa's energy levels and packed schedule! I'm sure I've inadvertently missed something too.

AFM, now I'm worrying about all kinds of things. A friend just had her baby last week 5-6 weeks early, after they discovered baby wasn't growing anymore. She had the SEVERE morning sickness (lost 40 lbs during the pregnancy), and apparently she was in worse shape then the baby; total system failure was starting, including kidneys and heart. They seem to be totally through the worst of it, and on their way to recovery, but holy cow that made everything seem more real to me. Plus I am having a hard time with my sugars during the day - I don't seem to be able to find a good combination of food eating out, and I quite frankly don't have the time to actually make food for myself. If I had to, I'd end up just going hungry. And I'm also having evening contractions. Just BH, but painful and obnoxious. But the real icing on the cake for me it the digestive issues. My heartburn has gotten increasingly worse, as expected, but now I'm waking up at night with **WARNING GROSSNESS** dinner back in my mouth. I can't actually throw up, but its like it comes back, is gross as hell, I feel like crap, and I'm not sleeping. LAst night was the worst so far; DD2 had her Christmas program, but fell asleep hard on the way home, and when I got her out of the car realized she's running a decent fever (~101 F), and she complained of a 'really really bad sore throat' and wondered 'why my legs are shaking mommy??'. So I was worried about that. Didn't bother eating (fed the kids McDonald's and I can't have any of that right now), and finally made myself a PB&J after the kids were down. I absolutely could not sleep. It is like the sandwich never went all the way down. I ended up with really horrid abdominal cramps - they would alternate between BH and intestinal crap. Couldn't get anything out either end though, and just felt miserable from 1am to almost 4am! I have zero appetite, my blood sugar was high this morning, and I have no idea what the heck is going on.

The mention of gall bladder has me thinking there might be something going on with me, but I can't imagine this is that. There was a short period of time where I thought my appendix might be bursting, but it passed and I didn't get a fever or anything, so figured just REALLY bad heartburn and digestive stuff. Managed to get everyone taken care of this morning so I could be at my ultrasound and doc apt on time, only to arrive and realize those are TOMORROW. So. Still no real appetite although I feel VERY HUNGRY right now and I can sense I'm getting a headache over it, but I'm hesitant to actually eat anything because of how crappy I felt yesterday, and I really thought I'd be seeing my OB today to discuss it.

On a positive note, my mom has REALLY been coming through for me lately, and this is a big achievement. I hate having to rely on her at all because she's been so unreliable, but she has been completely fabulous lately. She started flaking last week (was running late and instead of saying 'ooops, I didn't leave on time' she claimed some really ridiculous car trouble that magically fixed itself when I decided to come get her...), but still showed up to watch the kids, made it to DD2's Christmas program, AND met me at the girls' school to transfer DD2 this morning. Maybe doesn't sound like too much, but to me, this is a bit of a Christmas miracle :D


----------



## allforthegirl

Feisty Mel Dh and I are a bit better. He knows i am still not happy with his action, but he did say he was sorry, and that is at least something.

As for the heart burn have you tried anything stronger like pecidAC or Zantac? I find it works for me really good, the Zantac that is. I know Kellie uses pecid, and she likes that. It also works for the indigestion too.

I am sorry your LO was so sick. This time a year just bad for all those things.

As for me I am all done xmas shopping for my monsters. Done and done! I just have to find a red purse for my mother, and a gift card for some place nice to eat for my bro and SIL, then of course DH but I was hoping to do something nice for him&#8230;. Just not so sure it will happen&#8230;.


----------



## tryn4

Yes we are all kinda having a week arent we. I am actually relieved for the day off tommorrow,alhough I am going to work saturday...I'm just gonna push until I break...I bet u any money the doc is gonna fan off my pain and tell me keep my chin up. Piss off!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I'm sorry things are so crappy Mel!! Hugs!

To add to this lovely week. . .I'm weary from the roller coaster. The dietician today was worried about the ketones, I had a higher concentration of them in my urine today, so 3 days in a row. She also thinks I need to go on insulin shots to get my sugar under control a bit more as my fasting numbers are still up. The doc said I could wait until Friday, give them 3 more days of numbers and see how it goes. I have to eat something between 2-3am as well now (I'm usually up anyway) to see if that will help with the ketones. My BP is creeping up as well. 122/94 today, 128/87 yesterday. One more thing to watch. None of it is end of the world horrible, but it adds up and stresses me a bit. She might put me on 2 different kinds of insulin, a long acting and a fast acting, all I hear in that is "Let's stick needles in you all day long". . .blah. . .few more weeks!


----------



## FeistyMom

Iesha - I'm right with you on if the doc tells me to suck it up, I'll probably sock him.  Seriously - this discomfort is worse than labor, although to be fair I guess we do have that natural hormone or whatever that helps us forget the complete intensity, but I feel gross and unnatural and like *something* is very wrong somewhere. Not life threateningly wrong, but just... wrong. So hopefully your doc will get you fixed up. Also - I have big happy thoughts and energy going your way that your GD test works out great!

Kellie - that bites. My blood pressure was up a TON last appointment, but it started so low that the nurse didn't seem to think anything of it (ok, so it was only like 120/95, but considering I'd never been above 100/70 this pregnancy, that seems like a pretty incredible jump to me). I haven't been testing ketones daily, but because my numbers are not great, I'm in for weekly OB appointments until they stabilize or the baby is born. Yay. For the insulin, last pregnancy I had heard that the slow-acting insulin is pretty effective at getting the overnight numbers right, but that you have to start having a candy bar or something high sugar by your bed.

Sacha - Between DH's office party on Friday night, taking DD1 to the Nutcracker on Saturday night and to dinner, I think I messed up my system right proper. I just can't seem to eat ANYTHING. My old standby of peanut butter makes me queasy now. I'm supposed to try Zantac for the heartburn, but this is really unlike previous bouts of heartburn that I've had where I can figure out what is causing it. This is just randomly painful and I feel like I'm a balloon slowly being filled up with gas too. I am super impressed that you have all the shopping done for the kids! I haven't even started! Egads!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Honestly, trying to find the balance between the highs and lows with sugars is just overwhelming as hell to me. Add the dumb blood pressure and low iron and man. . .I think I'm really ready to get this over with. LOL! 

I'm to the point that if anyone told me to suck it up, I'd have to have SERIOUS words with them. ;)


----------



## allforthegirl

tryn4 said:


> Yes we are all kinda having a week arent we. I am actually relieved for the day off tommorrow,alhough I am going to work saturday...I'm just gonna push until I break...I bet u any money the doc is gonna fan off my pain and tell me keep my chin up. Piss off!

Oh I don't want you to do that, I am sure no one wants to see you come to that. I sure hope something helps you. 



Whitesoxfan41 said:


> I'm sorry things are so crappy Mel!! Hugs!
> 
> To add to this lovely week. . .I'm weary from the roller coaster. The dietician today was worried about the ketones, I had a higher concentration of them in my urine today, so 3 days in a row. She also thinks I need to go on insulin shots to get my sugar under control a bit more as my fasting numbers are still up. The doc said I could wait until Friday, give them 3 more days of numbers and see how it goes. I have to eat something between 2-3am as well now (I'm usually up anyway) to see if that will help with the ketones. My BP is creeping up as well. 122/94 today, 128/87 yesterday. One more thing to watch. None of it is end of the world horrible, but it adds up and stresses me a bit. She might put me on 2 different kinds of insulin, a long acting and a fast acting, all I hear in that is "Let's stick needles in you all day long". . .blah. . .few more weeks!

Oh crappy well that is not good. but if it helps to be poked all day long I think it is for the greater good. Sucks that it may have to happen!!


----------



## blessedmomma

Melissa- sorry about everything going on :( ive got terrible heartburn every night and the BH start every night as well. very painful, I know just what you mean. im glad your mom is helping though. :flower:

sacha- we are done with shopping as well. takes a load off! :winkwink:

Iesha- I hope your doc takes you seriously! :hugs:

kellie- you have so much going on health wise it makes me feel like anything I have going on is very small. im so sorry you have all this at once :hugs2:


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Oh goodness, we all have our own battles! I have had it SO easy up until now, I think my starting weight, activity levels and my age are all contributing factors. ;) Not too much longer! Just have to keep on hangin in. I just feel better if I can whine about it to you guys. We're alone here, no family, few friends (none close) and my hubs works his ass off, tons of hours so I get emotional and worked up easily it seems. Thanks for putting up with my hormones! <3


----------



## ricschick

mel sorry your feeling crappy I hope you can get back to eating soon!! and get a good nights sleep!

kellie you are a trooper im not sure I could cope with a change in diet and the possibility of injections!! not long now tho!!

iesha I hope the doc can help you and not just fob you off!!!

sorry if ive missed anyone my brain isn't working at the moment. im soooo tired MS isn't too bad thank goodness and as long as I eat it seems fine! I just want to sleep but I cant:cry: as I have things to do and kids to drop and pick up, getting up in the morning is so hard!!:sleep::sleep::sleep:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Big group hug for everyone - what a week, hope everyone starts to feel better:hugs:, sugars start to behave :thumbup:and hubby's get their asses in gear:wacko::blush:

We still have no bathroom floor, only half the tiles up and no shower lol :haha: not stressing now, the bath is in - and I need my baths , helps with SPD and gets me 5 mins peace of an evening lol - although if Dawson is still up he jumps in too :winkwink:

please please have it done for Xmas lol

I had my 28wk appointment yesterday, baby HR161 head down and measuring 27 weeks (so more accurate with my dates at the moment) - I may have an UTI - awaiting confirmation, and had my GTT yesterday too -so waiting on those results too
I done something very stupid though lol - had my first set of bloods and lucozade and waiting on my second set when the Health care assistant comes in a gives me a mint :wacko::wacko: I took it without thinking :blush: She then proceeded to offer me a cup of tea - I said I don't think I am allowed tea :wacko::wacko:, ands in fact I should not have accepted that mint either. LOL She looked panicked and asked me not to tell anyone lol -hope it doesn't adversely affect my levels :blush::blush:

xxx


----------



## FeistyMom

Donna - Yay for the bath tub! I'm sure the project will finish up soon :) And funny about the mint! Hope it doesn't impact anything!

Everyone - thanks for the well wishes. I had an ultrasound this morning, and baby is measuring a tiny bit on the big side (~4lbs 2 oz, about 77th percentile), but I was actually down a pound or two from last week. Which makes sense, considering I barely ate anything the last couple of days. Doc is happy with my resting sugars, but gave me that 'look' about my lunches ;) Just in a 'you know that eating out is going to make this hard, right??' kinda way. So I get to go back in a week instead of having a 2 week time frame. He did say that weekly ultrasounds will start at 34 weeks, so basically beginning of January. Have to admit, I'm a bit excited about that. He also told me to take Zantac twice a day to see if that helps with my reflux/heartburn issues this week. Overall I'm in great spirits, only damper is that DD2 is still very ill, with a high fever and extremely sore throat. She's always so matter of fact about being sick it breaks my heart even more (mommy, I know the medicine will make me feel better, but my throat hurts too bad to swallow it right now, can we wait a little bit?).

Iesha - holding my breath for you that your appt goes well!!

Claire - First tri fatigue is so hard to overcome in the morning! I hope your kiddos give you lots of help :)

Kellie - Hang in there; hopefully the hassle of doing injections will be more than countered by the relief it brings you! Plus I've heard that the insulin is significantly less crummy than the actual finger pokes, so hopefully that won't be too awful if they do put you on it.


----------



## allforthegirl

Everyones apt sound really great! Hip hip hooray for all that healthy babies we have!! Just a triple booooo to all of us suffering for these monkey's!! :haha:


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

:) Sacha is right, we all seem to have pretty healthy little bub's for all the problems they are causing the mamas! 

I think it's really good that your fasting sugars are good Mel, that's what I'm having the most problem controlling. (I'm not too worried about the needles, she let me see one and practice on a stuffed toy and it's very tiny).


----------



## blessedmomma

Melissa- I hope the heartburn stops for you now with your meds. hope your LO feels better soon. enjoy your ultrasounds :)

Claire- hope your 1st tri goes fast and you reclaim some energy. 

Donna- hope the bathroom gets done by Christmas 

afm- tmi- I have had diarrhea and loose stools for 3-4 weeks now. haven't been sick or anything so not sure what its from. think its taking a toll now. :( had a contraction that lasted a good half hour, maybe more. and I mean clinched up without letting go. then had painful contractions the rest of the night. thought today it would be gone, but nope still here. thought about going in, but my apt is tomorrow as it is. sipping on some alfalfa tea and soaking in Epsom salt to hopefully calm things down


----------



## FeistyMom

That is no fun Melissa! I hope the tea and epsom salts do the trick for you. Hopefully LO isn't trying to come early.


----------



## allforthegirl

Blessed Mel you sound like me, I am wondering if it isn't your uterus unhappy with all the loose stool stuff. Not that I have had bathroom issues in that sense, but I have had get tightenings because of going to the bathroom. Yes I have had it were they seem to be clenching all day!! They always tell me to go just to make sure that they aren't changing my cervix. I sure hope it isn't.


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks mel and sacha. I don't really know what to think right now. still happening and my back is hurting. I do think its related to the bathroom issues. if anything, im usually normal or constipated in pregnancy. never had this issue.


----------



## FeistyMom

Melissa - could you also be mildly dehydrated? I know that can bring on cramping/contractions and the like. The salts help at all?


----------



## allforthegirl

You know one thing to think about is that the tightenings are causing the loose stool. I find every once and a while I will have a loose stool after a good tightening.


----------



## blessedmomma

Melissa- I have thought about that. im trying to drink all day long and even adding Gatorade in case im losing electrolytes. I was always told if you are having a lot of contractions from dehydration it should ease up if you drink plenty. im wondering if im just losing more than I can replace or what? im at a loss. will be bringing it up with my OB tomorrow. the Epsom salt is supposed to have magnesium sulfate in it which is what they give to stop preterm labor. so im hoping if I keep soaking in it a while I will absorb some :shrug: could be way off with that thought though. idk. will see tomorrow.

sacha- I have no idea. I hope she has some answers tomorrow :( don't like all these cramps and contractions or the bathroom issues. thought maybe I was just getting rid of a virus or something even though I wasn't sick, like maybe my body was just passing it through... but I wouldn't think it would last this long.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Melissa - hope you and baby are okay and that is was just a bug running it's course - I agree with the dehydration thing though, when I had norovirus over the weekend I knew I was dehydrating but couldn't keep much of anything down and my BH were increased and uncomfortable, was having back ache too and it was really worrying -luckily my vomiting only lasted about half a day and the nausea subsided by the next day so have been drinking loads now to try and recuperate 

xx


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Hugs! I hope you are feeling better quickly!! I've found that coconut water helps immensely for hydration.


----------



## allforthegirl

Today is going to be a great day!! I am feeling awesome!! Achy but awesome!

I spent most of the evening last night on youtube watching 'One born every Moment'. I think I need to watch more hypobirthing video's though cause most of these ladies on the show have crazy panic attacks which cause more issues with getting baby out&#8230;. :shrug:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Sacha - how nice to hear, yep positive infirmity is fab -its going to be a great month <3
...and I love one born every minute (as it is here in UK) and all those baby type programmes lol. I would love to see more on home birth though, as i have only every seen a couple of episodes of any one covering home birth.

xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

I love that show sacha!!! we cut off cable a few months ago and I miss all my baby shows :( will have to get on youtube, I had no idea it was on there.

so my ob was concerned and checked my cervix. still closed thankfully. I have to follow up with my family dr as to whats going on, since she doesn't think its pregnancy related. im gonna keep on the Gatorade for a week or so and hope whatever it is passes before I make an apt with my family dr. 

apts with my ob every 2 weeks now. feels like things are going very fast now. she went ahead and scheduled the rest of my 2 week and even my final weekly appointments. and I took my GD test today, yuck. hopefully I get results tomorrow, but if not then Monday I should know either way. I don't want to fail and have to do the fasting 3 hour test, or have GD and deal with that :nope:


----------



## FeistyMom

Glad to hear that it doesn't look to be pregnancy related, but still really crummy to not know what is going on for you! Hopefully you won't have to deal with GD on top of all this - the Gatorade would probably end up off limits, and then who knows how you'd deal with the hydration problems. Are you having any time to relax or is it still pretty much constant discomfort and pain?


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I hope they can figure out what the deal is Melissa! Hopefully you can stay hydrated and away from GD!


----------



## blessedmomma

it hasn't been as bad today. my Ob thinks I need to make sure im literally drinking all day to replace what im losing. so that's the plan for now. I have been doing the BRAT diet to try to stop it or slow it down, but its not helping much. I did read that it was a sign of preterm labor to have chronic diarrhea. it can also be a sign of pregnancy induced lactose intolerance. I usually feel pretty sick after drinking milk, but I have had that in my last 3 pregnancies before this one and I don't remember anything like this. also read it can be a sign of GD. one girl said it started around the same time as mine and her GD results came back positive and when she changed her diet to what it needed to be it went away. I hope that's not the case. I also don't want preterm labor though. if it had to be one of those 3 I would prefer the milk intolerance. my last LO was allergic to milk, peanuts, and eggs so I lived without any of that in my diet for 19 mos, I could easily take milk out for a few more.


----------



## blessedmomma

kellie- after hearing the stress and everything you have to put up with I def don't want GD!!!! im sorry you have to deal with it :(


----------



## ricschick

sacha nice to hear your feeling so great!!! I hope it last!!!

Melissa I hope you start to feel better and whatever it is hurries up and buggers off!!

still no appointment I hope it comes tomorrow as they said by the end of the week!!

man im big already!! I have quite an obvious bump no hiding it!! dh is convinced we're having twins lol and my belly and back are sore. I think this pregnancy is gonna be hard as im feeling sore already!! hopefully its just the first stages of growing and it will ease off!! didn't feel as tired today and only fell asleep for about 15mins so that's progress lol we got invited to a wedding today in april so that nice to look forward too I love a good wedding!! 

I hope everyone else is fine!!


----------



## FeistyMom

Melissa - good to hear that things are a bit better today. If you DO end up with GD, hopefully it does clear up your other problems! But lactose intolerance is probably a good place to start. Can you just eliminate dairy now and see what happens?

Clare - I felt huge too, and thought omg what if its twins!!! Hope you get your booking appointment soon :)


----------



## blessedmomma

Claire- I felt the same too lol. I think its just all the bloat in the beginning. makes you feel enormous! yay for you almost 8 weeks tomorrow!!!! :happydance:

Melissa- that's a really good idea. I think I will try that and see if it helps. I have some calcium vitamins I can take to make up for it. 

contractions have started back up. :( at least I know its not changing my cervix. sending DH out for some Gatorade again.


----------



## FeistyMom

My thoughts and prayers are with you Melissa! Hope you can get some decent sleep tonight!


----------



## allforthegirl

Try and not drink too much gatorade as it can also make you have loose stools. Make sure you fill up the bottle up twice with regular water before having another one. I am sure you don't want that to make it worse.

Thinking to myself, what is my kitten going to do when I have no belly to sit on anymore LOL


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I'm sorry Melissa!!! 

Claire, I've felt like a MOOSE from 7 weeks on. . .not even kidding. LOL! 

Sacha, I think my dog will miss my belly as well, he curls up next to it all the time. :)


----------



## blessedmomma

so... think I know whats wrong. decided to look up pregnancy induced lactose intolerance to see if the symptoms fit and its a perfect match. my last 3 pregnancies and this one I have felt sick and had heartburn after drinking milk. I didn't think much of it. the last 3 pregnancies I just stopped drinking milk and that was that. this time I thought I would try to be healthier so I forced it down and took a Zofran for the tummy ache and tums for the heartburn. this last month or so I have been drinking loads of milk in cereal and just straight in glasses. trying to get healthier and also we had 2 gallons that needed drank by a certain date so I was drinking a ton. we buy about 8 gallons for 2 weeks and that about fits perfect, but for some reason the kids were not drinking as much so I started having glasses of chocolate milk. im not much of a milk drinker usually. my symptoms fit exactly with this article. i read it to my DH and he was amazed. guess i quit the milk and start on some calcium supplements. it doesn't seem to effect me with cheese, yogurt, or other products that contain milk so that's good. happy to be figuring things out, relief is in sight! cant believe it took me so long to put 2 and 2 together :dohh:

https://www.pregnancy-baby-care.com...ncy/lactose-intolerance-during-pregnancy.html


----------



## ricschick

oh that's good Melissa that you have figured it out!!!

8 weeks today!:happydance:


----------



## Chalrhow

Claire... :happydance: 8 weeks... Seems like only a few days ago you got your bfp !! We have been invited to a wedding too, in February... 2 days after im due, some how i don't think we will be going... Few nights ago OH came out with 'I will probably have to go myself' (its his side of the family) I quickly assured him that there is no way he will be going himself as either i will be still in hospital or i will be recovering from a c/section and i will be no way able to look after 5 children plus a newborn on my own !! Men seriously don't think sometimes !! :dohh:

Melissa... Hope you are feeling better soon ! 

Donna... How is your bathroom now ? And how did you get on with your GTT ? Dont think the mint would have made a huge difference.

Iesha... How are you ? 

Hope everyone else is ok... Sorry ive missed people... Rushing about with school/nursery Nativity plays :)


----------



## allforthegirl

Meilssa Oh I am so glad that you figured it out. At least now you can fix it. I am not a big milk drinker either, so it shouldn't be too hard to stop.

Claire Time seems to be flying for all of us. :dance:

Oh boy only one more week left of school before the kids are out of school for the holidays. It honestly feels like yesterday when Donna was talking about christmas then labour watch for us early february dates&#8230;.. Now once Christmas and new years is over then I have nothing more to do other than wait for baby to come LOL


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Happy 8 weeks Claire!

I'm glad you figured it out Melissa! I can't tolerate milk, but have no problem with cheese/greek yogurt. I hope the dietary changes make a huge difference for you. 

I'm hangin in. . .call the nurse today and find out if I go on insulin. I'm SUPER wiped out and feel like I could sleep all day.


----------



## Chalrhow

allforthegirl said:


> Oh boy only one more week left of school before the kids are out of school for the holidays. It honestly feels like yesterday when Donna was talking about christmas then labour watch for us early february dates.. Now once Christmas and new years is over then I have nothing more to do other than wait for baby to come LOL

Really hope it doesn't start to drag in after new year !!!


----------



## Chalrhow

Whitesoxfan41 said:


> I'm hangin in. . .call the nurse today and find out if I go on insulin. I'm SUPER wiped out and feel like I could sleep all day.

How have your sugars been ? Do you still have ketones in your urine ?


----------



## allforthegirl

Chalrhow said:


> allforthegirl said:
> 
> 
> Oh boy only one more week left of school before the kids are out of school for the holidays. It honestly feels like yesterday when Donna was talking about christmas then labour watch for us early february dates.. Now once Christmas and new years is over then I have nothing more to do other than wait for baby to come LOL
> 
> Really hope it doesn't start to drag in after new year !!!Click to expand...

I have a bad feeling it will LOL, I have a sneaky feeling he won't make 40 weeks but I know we will make it past 38. Will know more at the next scan LOL. If he still shows bigger than he will be so out of room after 38 weeks I will just literally pop like with my first LOL


----------



## allforthegirl

Kellie I am sorry you are having a crap shoot day. Have you tried meditation? Some times that invigorates me!!


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks ladies. will take acidophilus for a while to help fix whatever damage was done with digestion and go from there. with no more milk! 

Kellie- I hope you get some energy back. I think someone mentioned GD wiping your energy levels out :( hopefully you wont need shots, but if you do maybe it will help you feel better and get you some energy back.

Sacha- I hope it doesn't drag for you. are you on every 2 wk appointments now? it seems like things speed up for me when the appointments start rolling in. I just got moved to them so I have one the day after Christmas then 2 in January. all of February and March will be every week.


----------



## FeistyMom

Melissa - So glad it looks like you got it figured out!

Sacha - I am excited for Christmas break too, but a little nervous. With as erratic as my moods have been, I'm worried I'll snap at the kiddos after a week.

Claire - Happy 8! Hope everything continues to go well for you :) I felt huge early this time too, and switched to my 'fat pants' and maternity clothes about 8 weeks. Felt weird at first, but so much more comfy :)

Charl - LOL @ your hubby! I know what you mean, sometimes they really just don't think things through. We were invited to a wedding ~5-6 hours away, and I REALLY wanted to go, but... it is the end of January. Given that #3 came 10 days early, and I'm due 2/14, and for some reason I just feel this baby will be born on 1/24, I was really on the fence about even trying. But then I got the GD diagnosis and said forget it, not gonna happen. So hubby was like, ok so I'm going solo? Wha?? Umm, no, you get to stay home with your incredibly pregnant wife (or slightly early newborn) and deal with the other 3 kids! Silly men.

Kellie - hope the energy loss is shortlived and you are back to your normal self soon!

AFM, I am SOOOO excited for Christmas and this weekend, but a little overwhelmed and nervous too. Strep throat has started making the rounds through the family (the 4yr old thumb sucker got it first, unsurprisingly), so I'm worried that that will hit at any moment. We've got to rearrange our living room to fit the tree, do all our grocery and Christmas shopping, girls have choir practice, DH is still finishing up his special project that was going to take 3-6 hours (we're going on 2 weeks now...), we have a bunch of laundry to do, the kitchen has to be totally defunked (fridge seems to have gotten away from me a bit, I SWEAR there is something bad in there but I can't find it so EVERYTHING has to come out!), meal plan/activity plan for in-laws visit, deep clean the playroom and arrange the new-to-us kids' shelves, buy a small area rug for our family room, and freshen the bedding for all our house guests arriving next week. Oh, and my mom says she is feeling poorly and commented that she doesn't have any of her external decorations up. Two weeks ago I offered DH's services to hang the lights and she declined. Now that we have zero free time, she seems to be asking (she is the most indirect person I've ever met), so we'll probably try to work that in too.

I think a couple of weeks ago I would have completely melted down under the stress and the amount of stuff to do, but even though I actually have less sustained energy now I just feel kind of excited!!! CHRISTMAS ROCKS!


----------



## allforthegirl

Melissa yes I am in that period that your going every two weeks, but I have been going every two weeks since the beginning of my pg. So I am not sure it will speed anything up at all LOL

Ok so I really just need to VENT!! DS1 was on the phone with my previous husband family out east. I heard him say something about her talking to me about it. I didn't hear anything else about it until this morning. Ds1 was eating his breakfast and he said that she was going to talk to me about her coming here, picking up the boys and taking them back to Ontario for a couple weeks then bringing them back. Exsqueeze me? Who talks to a child about this before the adult? Now he was all excited about going, expecting me to say yes, and if I don't then I am the bad guy. Ds2 freaking out cause he can't do it. I am sorry that is just the cruelest thing she could have done. She is just trying to manipulate the situation to her advantage, and I am not ok with this. Why in the world would I just let them go over there after that. Plus I said next time they can come here. They are fully aware that DS2 can't just go with anyone!! Are they NUTS? That and she is trying to call the shots here. Well she isn't going to win this. I had a adult convo with DS1 about it explaining why I am disappointed in her actions. He completely understand and is not sure why she is going about it in such a manor. He asked me though why I know that this is what she is doing. I just plainly said the other summer we didn't go out there, she blamed it all on me, right to DS1. 'Well your mom said you can't!' DS1 said he wouldn't even let his children go to someones house far away that would act like that. I apologized that he had to be put through this, but would work it out one way or another. He knows I am hurt they won't come here. I am seriously so infuriated with her right now. WOW what the nerve!!


----------



## allforthegirl

Charl I think I would send him, but only if he takes all your others with him so you can have a quiet time at home bonding with baby ;)

Feisty Mel I guarantee you I will be losing my mind very shortly after the first weekend they are not in school. Yup I can see it now, on the monday me telling them all off first thing in the morning because they will be fighting with each other already!! Though I do have a u/s that day so they will all be coming with me, DS's in hand.

PMG ladies i thought maybe the ms was a short lived thing. As I am sitting here I am doing my heavy breathing just to will the vomit down. OMG this is horrible. First trimester all over again! YUCK! :sick:


----------



## FeistyMom

Sacha - that is awful. Your DS1 is only 11, right? I wish I could say I can't imagine anyone doing that, but - if I wasn't in the same city as my mother, she is EXACTLY the kind of person that would talk behind my back and manipulate my kids. Shoot, she already does it, and sad to say I think i do it back. But she says stuff that is just totally at the wrong development level and shows a total lack of judgment sometimes. It is hard to tell precisely if these things are done completely on purpose or if they just happen because the judgment is off, but in your case - if she can travel over to pick them up (which doesn't really sound feasible at all), why can't she travel over and spend time there?

I hope you get something figured out, and just really sad that this kind of disappointment has to happen for your kiddos so close to Christmas. Maybe the Christmas buzz will distract them though :)


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I think January is going to really drag as well. I'm thinking I'll make it until the end of the month at the least. 

Char, my sugars are still unstable. . .had a couple high numbers yesterday and today as well, some of my highs seem to be getting higher. Ketones are "small" the last 2 days compared to moderate-large, so heading in the right direction.


----------



## blessedmomma

char and Melissa- I cant believe your DH's thought they would be going alone to those weddings :dohh: I would say what sacha said- only if you take all the kids lol :lol:

sacha- that sounds really messed up. I agree it should have been brought up with you first. I learned a long time ago that my mom and my MIL make a lot of promises they don't keep. they tell us though and not the kids, so we learned to just not say anything to the kids. last year my MIL finally sent the kids Christmas presents that were from a year or two before that. I had completely forgot! she is forever saying she is gonna send things or come to visit and then we never hear anything else about it. my mom keeps saying she is gonna visit once a month but never does. she lives in a city that is about 45 mins to an hour from us so we usually only visit once or twice a year. its just easier for her to come here than for us to pack everyone up and go to a non-babyproofed house.


----------



## blessedmomma

kellie- when do you find out about the shots???


----------



## allforthegirl

FeistyMom said:


> Sacha - that is awful. Your DS1 is only 11, right? I wish I could say I can't imagine anyone doing that, but - if I wasn't in the same city as my mother, she is EXACTLY the kind of person that would talk behind my back and manipulate my kids. Shoot, she already does it, and sad to say I think i do it back. But she says stuff that is just totally at the wrong development level and shows a total lack of judgment sometimes. It is hard to tell precisely if these things are done completely on purpose or if they just happen because the judgment is off, but in your case - if she can travel over to pick them up (which doesn't really sound feasible at all), why can't she travel over and spend time there?
> 
> I hope you get something figured out, and just really sad that this kind of disappointment has to happen for your kiddos so close to Christmas. Maybe the Christmas buzz will distract them though :)

Well that is exactly what she is proposing that she fly all the way here, pick them up, and then another one of their family members fly with them back. You are right it would be cheaper for them to stay here for a week then pay for them to fly out there. I offered for them to stay here and they apparently said they don't want to, to my son. Yes is just 11, going on 16 some days. It costed me to go out there return $3000.00.

Another thing that they apparently conveniently forgetting that DS2 has autism and CAN'T go anywhere with out me, and I am not sending just two of them out there. That is just completely unfair to DS2. This is what they have proposed a number of times.

I think she is going about it this way in hopes that if she gets DS1 excited enough that I will just give in. Guess what NOT HAPPENING!!! I will not play into that at all!!


----------



## FeistyMom

Exactly Melissa! My mom lives less than 45 minutes away, and we don't see her very often anymore because she doesn't visit. It really does hurt my feelings sometimes, but then I remember how crazy she can be and I figure it is for the best.

Anyone else here worry that you are going to become like that? The sense of inevitably becoming my mother literally has kept me up at night sometimes! Seems even worse when I'm pregnant, but that might be due to the 'baby brain' issues that make me feel like a total flake when I forget things.


----------



## FeistyMom

Sacha - to quote from somewhere, 'that b**** be crazy!'. Didn't realize DS2 was autistic. That just makes it soooo much worse. Maybe she's in denial? Or something? I thought my mom was bad when he continually forgets how old and what sizes the kids are in (she bought size 6 clothes for my then 3 yr old, size 0-3 month clothes for my 1 yr old....) but 'forgetting' something like autism is just... well wow, I don't have any polite words for that.

So sorry you have to deal with this right now :( Has it distracted you from the ms at all?


----------



## allforthegirl

Melissa I have my out-laws living about an hour away, and I get it about hauling them all out there being harder then them just coming here. Don't get me started on the state of their house. Completely unsafe for anyone to be in let along my boys!!

Feisty Mel She KNOWS that he has it, though he is very high functioning, so she didn't see everything in the short period of time we were with them this summer. I am guessing she will say we can handle him. Well if he doesn't feel comfortable being without me, and them "handling him", that is more than enough for me to always say eff off, not happening. He is fully aware of what is going on with him. He knows that things happen that he can't control and it is very scary to him to be with someone that doesn't know how to handle his melt downs, cause when he is really bad he runs, and he would be sooooooo lost out there and that would be way tooooooo traumatic for him! I think they refuse to see it, or I am very good at keeping him in more control!

As for distracting me?&#8230;&#8230; unfortunately no :(


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

My mom is half whacked most of the time and I never know what to expect. She wasn't thrilled with me being pregnant at my age, but I think it's more that she's unhappy with HER age. Eh? I'm glad we live 1000 miles away many days but I do wish she'd refrain from the rude comments. I'm sorry you guys are going through all this junk.

I should hear back today. Just spoke with the nurse so we'll see what the doctor says. My fasting numbers are down a bit, random other numbers have been up. She thinks that the doc will wait until I see the dietician next Tuesday to see how I do over the weekend. I hate the waiting and the scare when I have crap numbers. Sorry to be the big whiner all the time these days. I'm pretty ready for this pg to be over I think.


----------



## FeistyMom

Sacha - such a bummer :( Was hoping there was some kind of bright side out there for ya today, but sounds like everything just stinks.

Kellie - I lived 1000 miles away from my mom for only 4 years, and then moved back to my hometown for a job. It has definitely been a mixed bag! Hope your numbers straighten out for you this weekend.


----------



## tryn4

Hi guys, I feel like I never have time to do individual responses...hope everyones health is ok, or at least giving not too much trouble...

we are going into the home stretch ladies (well Claire is going to catch up real soon LOL) It feels like just yesterday we all found each other and just got our bfp's!

Quick update (I am at work and have 5 minutes left on my break) AFM-ex's family-mine completly ignore my children (the ones that are here in Canada) but my ex has a habit of speaking to my son (i have 2 with him, but the little one doesnt speak to him) and try to make sly arrangements without asking me. A HUGE NO NO. I mean HELLLLLL NO. Good thing is he is a low life and nothing ever works out so he really hasnt probably seen my kids in over a yr and half, but regardless, I would put my foot down and NO one is gonna make arrangements without asking me 1st. I completly agree, even if your child is high functioning autistic I would NOT have him go anywhere without mum if he isnt used to it. Period. 
My mother didnt raise me, and she is a very quirky lady, lives about 2 hours from me with her old redneck man (who used to refer to me as the "white N. word" (Charming) and she only speaks to 2 of my kids (because the other 2 according to her, dont like her). Add in abandoning me in Jamaica at 3 months, alcholism when I came here as a 12yr old, and putting me out on the street, oh and a million other things, she is frankly lucky I am civil. I do not agree with her favoritism of the kids so I keep her at arms length. More like "this lady I know" than a mom. My MIL is my "real" mommy lol....

Healthwise-waiting to hear about GD results, finally got it done properly. Oh and the pain under my rib....THIS LIL MISS DISLOCATED MY RIGHT RIB!!! Ouch!!!


----------



## blessedmomma

Sacha- there have been years we only make it to her house on Christmas, but after we leave I know why. and since its not baby proofed its a constant stress of chasing kids around having them put down knick knacks and keeping them off the stairs. when we leave we are totally wiped out and wonder why we stayed so long. :wacko: that's horrible they don't respect your sons autism. just horrible :(

Melissa- I am deathly afraid of being like my mom and yes it has literally kept me up. she didn't believe I was sexually abused by her brother so teased me about it. got all her family to antagonize me about it as well. threatened to put me in a girls home for acting out in anger that she didn't believe me and wasn't helping me. that's just the tip of the iceberg. there is so many horror stories I could tell, but im trying very hard to forgive her. I cant stand it when I say/do something she used to say or do. and yes, when im pregnant it bothers me even more than usual. not sure why :nope: I felt abandoned by her so many times. with the abuse and then when she left my dad for one of the men she had an affair with she talked to my siblings but I didn't hear from her for months. maybe being pregnant makes me feel more dependent and those abandoned feelings come to the surface??

kellie- what is your due date? 

Iesha- that dislocated rib sounds very painful!!! and oh my, im afraid I would choose not to know your mom :growlmad: im awaiting GD results either today or Monday.. most likely Monday since its so late here today. hope we both pass!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I'm super scared to end up like my mom. . .the things that bother me the most though, are things my husband would bring up IMMEDIATELY. She's SUPER negative and he'd never let me fall into a pit of negativity, he's Mr. Positive, 24/7. I live that far away now, but we're planning to move back closer to home by the end of the year. We're hoping I can keep my psoriatic arthritis in remission as it is now and that having insurance will allow me the freedom to live in the climate of the midwest again for at least a few years. I want to be closer to my daughters and our extended families with the new baby so she has the chance to know them as well. We aren't planning to live in the same town, but are hoping for an hour or two away, in between both of our families. It really is a mixed bag. . .

I just heard from the doctor's office, they just want me to add another glyburide pill just before bed for now, so that's EASY peasy. :)


----------



## allforthegirl

I am sure we can all say something about our mothers. I don't agree with mine all that much but she supports me and helps me out when ever I need it. That support has been huge through the years. Though if you asked me as a teen I would have told you something completely different.

Iesha that sux that you that your mother was not so much of a mother at all, and glad your MIL is much more that woman. :flower: Though you know with out her being the way she was, you may not be as strong of a woman today!! I truly believe that we go through the things in our lives to make us the people we are today. So I am grateful regardless all the crappy stuff that happened to me. Oh and the rib&#8230; ouch!! :nope: I hear you girl. My first did that to me!! NOT FUN AT ALL!! I never did get that one back into place, sure looks funny if I am lying on the beach, as my rib cage is all lop sided. I hope that she drops soon.

Melissa i hear you!! Even when we go to the out-laws even out side makes me stressed out. The boys want to into all the old broken down vehicles out there that cats have turned into large litter boxes, or old buildings that are out there. It just scares me. When we go in the house I don't want them taking off their shoes as hardly any of the cats us the litter box, so the smell almost is enough to knock someone out. Not to mention all the cats have a upper respiratory thing that has covered their furniture with snot. Which stresses me out that the snot will transfer to our cats at home and make them really sick. They also have nothing for them to play with, so they would whine that they are bored with in 30 min and ask to leave. It is so much easier for them to just come here, they just take it an insult we don't come out there. They don't smell anything and don't think there is a problem with safety.

Feisty Mel I am good, I am hungry now. Just can't think of anything to make for supper or to eat!

LOL I am so glad I bought DS4 duplo lego for xmas cause right now he is using the tissue boxes as building blocks.


----------



## ricschick

wow sacha I would not be happy either!! I too don't get on my my mum and haven't spoken to her in over 3 years now as she is a constant let down and chooses alcohol over her children, she has tried to play with my childrens minds by writing things in their birthdays cards like don't ever forget me ellie! could you imagine how upset she would be to read that and she would feel so bad how dare she!!! I cant stand people who use ther children like that!! your son sounds very mature tho and understanding to the situation your obviously doing a great job!!

maybe that's why we have larger families due to our up bringing?? ive never wanted to be like my mum and try not to be but sometimes I hear myself saying something which is something my mum would say and I hate it!!

its lovely to no that dispite our upbringings we are 100% for our children and they come first!!! the way it should be!!

ouch iesha!!! that sounds so sore!!! I hope its feeling better!!

good luck with the test results girls!!


----------



## allforthegirl

Claire I agree. We may be all trying to do better. I know there are things that I vow to do differently than my mother.

Though I wanted a large family since I was very young. Just didn't think that it would have been all boys LOL. At high school when asked what I was going to do, I always seemed to answer mom. I really didn't know what else I wanted to do.


----------



## wannabubba#4

allforthegirl said:


> Claire I agree. We may be all trying to do better. I know there are things that I vow to do differently than my mother.
> 
> Though I wanted a large family since I was very young. Just didn't think that it would have been all boys LOL. At high school when asked what I was going to do, I always seemed to answer mom. I really didn't know what else I wanted to do.

I do have one daughter but to be honest never expected to get so many boys either -I have 4 sisters and coming from all girls I expected girls too lol. Now I expect another boy this time , as it seems I am good at making boys lmao :haha::haha:

xxx


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I never imagined all girls either! I was such a tomboy growing up. HA! 

Sorry, I missed your question Melissa, I'm due Feb 11th. ;)


----------



## FeistyMom

Iesha - glad you got your GD test done; hope you get the results quickly!

Sounds like we do all have some 'mom' baggage - glad I'm not the only one, but sorry to hear the crappiness you've been through. I think I would be more patient with my mom if I hadn't met my MIL. She was such an amazing, wonderful, completely awesome supportive person, willing to be brutally honest if the situation warranted, but mainly just a positive source of energy in my life. Losing her while expecting DD2 was devastating, and I think that contributes to my 'mom' anxiety (it was almost at this point in my pregnancy that she passed away), and of course the remaining in-laws are coming next week, and the holidays and whatnot have her constantly in my mind. I also feel a bit robbed because I was *much* closer to my father, and he was always a stabilizing influence in my life versus the destabilizing influence my mom STILL has on me. But for all that, I believe I had a fairly decent childhood and that most of my 'issues' are really first world problems so to speak.

Thank you all for sharing your mom stories - I just want to give everyone a hug right now!!


----------



## blessedmomma

Melissa- im sorry you lost your MIL so soon. :(

I always wanted a big family too. being a mom was my biggest goal. I thought I would have 5 kids. 2 boys and 3 girls. I even had their names picked lol.


----------



## allforthegirl

Feisty Mel - Even though she is not physically present, she is with you, she know that you need her. She knows when you need her, but she truly thinks you are one strong person. <3

For some reason I think for the most part we as girls, have to go through a passage with our moms, some better than others, but all have some issues with them&#8230;.

AFM I finally put decorations on our naked charlie brown tree. We could hardly put anything on it as the branches were too weak. LOL but it is up and DS4 kept getting out of bed to come look at it LOL :xmas9:


----------



## tryn4

Claire-I bet your 100% right. I have nothing in common with the lady, and having a large family is so far from her thought process. I bet subconsciously thats why I always wanted one :)

Sach-thank u, that is why I don't hate her, her neglect shaped my life, my personality & the kind of mother I am, that while far from perfect would NEVER abandon my children. No matter how much trouble they cause. After all they are mine & only human.

Kellie-my husband too is such a positive person. I loved that about him. He was so confident in his choices & no matter the situation, he processes it, then moves on without letting things take him to a dark place. God has blessed me with this man in my life, I really believe that.

Melissa-I agree :D

Feistymel-I'm so sorry for u losing your mil. If that day comes for me I will be devestated. My mil has opened her heart to not only me but 4 kids, not once judging me, but almost like an instant bond. I Skyped with her for the first time & she was so happy to see us, her big smiley face, I miss not having her around us all the time (she has no visa to come to Canada) but I am fortunate we speak all the time, or anytime we want and we visit. My oldest son cries terribly for her (they all call her grandma) when we leave. I hope to make a trip to see her maybe April or May with the baby.


----------



## allforthegirl

So my SIL went into labour last night. She was in a lot of pain, contractions running into each other. She was checked but only 3 cm, poor girl. But she is resting now with the epidural. Sounds like this baby doesn't want to come out. That is why I absolutely hate inductions! They are so hard on the body!!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Good luck to your SIL Sacha! I was induced with all 3 of mine (water broke) and it's such a crap shoot. It was SUPER quick for one of them, very decent for one and HORRID for one. LOL! Praying for a safe delivery for her!

Iesha, I'm so blessed by my husband that it's nearly ridiculous. LOL! The one before him, not so much. HAHA! ;) Very lucky mama here. I don't think I would have appreciated him nearly as much though, had I not gone through the dregs first. 

I had my FIRST acceptable fasting sugar this morning after upping my meds yesterday. WOOHOO! :) It's the little things, really. LOL


----------



## ricschick

Good luck to yours sil!

Finally got my appointments through booking in is on the 30th dec but will need to change it as we are away and our scan is on the 9th jan!:happydance:


----------



## allforthegirl

Kellie Oh that is great news about the good fasting numbers. I am so happy for you!!

Claire Really? Oh I bet that is just a great relief to have that booked now. Can't wait for pics!!

AFM I am having problems breathing today. I can feel the constriction in my breathing tubes. Have taken my inhalers and everything but when I get up to walk around I am feeling very light headed. I am also very tired too, not sure if it because of not breathing well or because I am unwell&#8230;. I know this is my asthma though, just induced by a cold!!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

That definitely does not sound fun Sacha! I had a horrible time with my asthma when I was pg with my middle kiddo. . .I hope you're soon breathing better! 

Glad you got your appointments Claire! Exciting!


----------



## allforthegirl

I had issues last time too. I just wish I could feel a bit better as I have to go out for groceries today. I would send DH but he's working on the basement. I don't want to disturb him.


----------



## ricschick

Sacha I hope your breathing gets better! Try and relax xx


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Glad he's working on the basement! :)


----------



## Masonsbaby

Hi girls just a quick update. I had an ultrasound yesterday as when I had my midwife appt I was measuring at 35 wks not 31! But all is well still measured big at ultrasound 33wks but I kinda knew that anyway. Also have carpel tunnel and maybe developing spd :( oh the joy of 3rd tri. Hope U are all feeling ok!


----------



## allforthegirl

I'm breathing a bit better now but still really drained! Sil finally reached 10cm so any moment now my little nephew will born. :dance:


----------



## allforthegirl

Mason boy oh boy your baby is big! Hopefully it was just a good growth spurt and doesn't keep getting bigger.


----------



## Masonsbaby

Lol yeah AFTG I hope so too maybe to much good food for me! They said 75th percentile and predicted 8and a half pounds at 40wks so hopefully not TOO big!


----------



## allforthegirl

Masonsbaby said:


> Lol yeah AFTG I hope so too maybe to much good food for me! They said 75th percentile and predicted 8and a half pounds at 40wks so hopefully not TOO big!

OMG ok so I was predicted 2.5 weeks ago to be in the 83rd%, so my baby must be massive! I thought yours was more like in the 95th% or something the way it was sounding. Now I am more worried than before LMAO :rofl:

It is going to be the competition for the biggest baby!! :rofl: Place your bets ladies!!


----------



## blessedmomma

mason- if they are right, baby sounds pretty healthy!

Claire- yay finally!!!! 

kellie- glad your fasting numbers are better :)

sacha- that sounds pretty scary. I hope you get better quick :hugs:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Scans and fundal height can both be out by up to 2lb either way at birth- try not to worry about it . Masons baby -maybe your baby will come nice and promptly lol. Hope your not developing spd and sorry to hear about the carpel tunnel too Hope your oaky xx

Sacha hope you are feeling better, must be scary struggling for breath and good luck to you SiL -hope she is cuddling baby now xx

Kellie good news about your fasting numbers - hope they continue to improve /be good

Claire woop to 8weeks -hope your fatigue is better, hope you are getting plenty of rest


My MiL came yesterday - she is the strangest woman ever lol, I try to not let her bother me but sometimes her ability to sprout garbage or inappropriate comments from her mouth drives me insane lol.
So she asked if it was just after the New Year I am due, and then when I said March she went OMG you will be really HUGE by then -cheers MiL 
Asked which one of us was getting the op - I just looked at her blankly, knew exactly what she was getting at grrrr -Hubby said what do you mean, we seem to be doing a great job so far of planning all our baby's and not having any mishaps with it? Well Shona (his sister) has already decided no more -well good for he said, just because she only wanted two but ended up with three lol has no reflection on us. Silly woman.
Then she invited herself for Xmas dinner, well made comments presuming she was coming and I was desperate to ask what her plans were this year lol (although inevitably would have invited her anyways) , but hubby would have been annoyed lol -he thought it very amusing 'just like her' to invite herself lol

Then she said our bathroom will look weird - the bathroom hubby has been painstakingly working on for weeks lol -my BiL quickly said that he thought it would be gorgeous and told her to shut it lol - I just said' thanks mum, bet Dave is chuffed you think all his hard work will be 'weird'' She tried to backtrack and said it was just because she was used to wallpaper and linoleum whereas we have all tiles lol 

She is the most annoying women ever sometimes lol- but then you have to laugh haha


----------



## allforthegirl

Thanks Ladies this morning so far I feel better. I have been taking all my inhalers and the congestion has lessoned a lot. I'm hoping it stays away, and doesn't get worse later&#8230; asthma is stupid that way LOL.

My SIL had her baby yesterday, I don't have any of the juicy details yet, but I know that he is 8lbs11oz. They only allow 4 people in the mother baby unit and I am sure I wasn't first on the list LOL, so I will have to wait to see when she is out.

Donna - MIL they rock! This year mine is too lazy to buy anyone a gift and is giving us cash. WTF??? My boys family out east (the nasty emotional warfare ones) used to send cash all the time and expect me to go out and buy them the toys they wanted. I finally told them NO! it would be better for them to just send the gifts! End-of-story! So I already have a bad taste in my mouth about cash for the boys, I guess cash for myself isn't too bad. I will use it to finish the room, but I really hate having to go through the masses to the stores right now.


----------



## wannabubba#4

congrats to your SiL - aww a wee bubba, if I wasn't preggers already I would be broody just thinking about a newborn haha

Glad your feeling a bit better xx


----------



## ricschick

Congrats to you Sacha for becoming an aunt! Very good weight too! Glad your feeling better!

These past 2 days I have not felt well my belly has felt so odd and sore and quite a raw feeling not nice at all! Been taking paracetamol and feeling sicky and heady not sure if its baby or a bug or both. Oh well.

Hope everyone has had a nice weekend xx


----------



## blessedmomma

Claire- I hope you feel better soon :hugs:

donna- sorry you MIL is such a mess. mine is weird too. when I first met her I just loved her to death. she seemed very sweet to me. just got stranger the more I got to know her. my first 2 kids were from a previous marriage and when she talks about the other kids she calls them her "biological grandkids" which is so rude, especially since my girls are very loving to her. and she lies a lot. which of course makes me second guess literally everything she says, I never know whats true or not. sometimes she says something and it sounds so nice- like things about my DH childhood. and then he tells me later it wasn't true :saywhat: and she smokes pot. so when she comes to visit us she says she is coming for a week. we will actually see her maybe a day or two. then she goes to see her friends in town the rest of the time so she can do drugs. must be nicer than seeing her grandkids she only sees once every couple years :shrug: we went to visit her one year. I cant see it ever happening again. her new DH is around the same age as her kids. he is a jerk. he obviously doesn't like kids. threatens them and such. so not a good match for our family lol

sacha- yay for your new nephew. sounds like a big boy :)


----------



## allforthegirl

Thank you everyone. He is a doll. Though even though he was such a good weight he didn't seem all that big. His legs and feet were so thin and had not fat on them. Is that normal for a GD baby??

Ok anyone else noticing at night that their womb pushes very hard against their ribs after they eat. I am having to sit with my arms over my head just for some relief!! I feel like I only have a week to go. This is insane!! Oh and today (in my bump pic) I was wearing a maternity shirt from my first couple pg's and it is not even fitting a little bit, had to wear a tank top under it so it would cover my belly. This is how I know I am huge!!! AND running out of room!


----------



## blessedmomma

sacha- I am def feeling huge. im already very close to the same size I was when I had my last 2 babies. im not having to put my arms over the head yet, but im full so fast and any eating past that leaves me miserable. clothes I wore to the end of my last 2 are barely fitting as well. and you are 6 wks ahead of me!!!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I'm feeling moose like as well. . .so uncomfy. 

I'm on such a hormone train, I swear. I'm sick of the huge swings. 

I need some zen. LOL! Starting to think I may have some depression, I don't want to think how that could be if I have any PPD on top of it. I just am feeling a huge lack of control all around.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Here's my almost 32 week belly, my center of gravity is feeling way off. LOL
 



Attached Files:







32 weeks.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 2









32 weeks full.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## blessedmomma

Kellie- im sorry you're feeling some possible depression and having hormonal swings. :(

my emotions during pregnancy are like im more sensitive to certain things. like I will tear up at commercials with moms and babies or hallmark shows :roll: its completely not like me so I cant stand how emotional I can get. im thankful I don't yell or lose it with DH and the kids, but its so embarrassing to feel like im gonna bawl over a song or something.


----------



## blessedmomma

you look absolutely beautiful Kellie! <3


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Thanks so much, you're so sweet! It's just the health crap that is weighing me down. Still on the sugar roller coaster.


----------



## Masonsbaby

Sacha- comp for biggest baby? Oh dear I hope you win! Lol im sure we will both be average-ish hehe
Donna thankyou my mil is very annoying too. She always asks things she knows the answer to like "how's Bella?"
Ahh Bella (our dog) died 3 years ago and our daughter had a small strawberry mark on her nose that developed at 6wks and disappeared when she was five but for five years whenever we saw her she asked "what's that on her nose?" I swear she's got alziemers but hubby says no she's always done it can be frustrating
Claire - hope you feel better soon 
Kellie- you look amazing we have about the same size bump 
Xxx


----------



## Masonsbaby

We have decided on a name Leighton Riefe (rhymes with leaf) the kids all call him Leighton so sweet feels like he's a real person iykwim and not just a fetus


----------



## wannabubba#4

lovely name Masons baby 


Melissa and Kellie - my hormones are up in the air too, I cried on Thursday (big proper snotty tears too) because I took the dog out and my pelvis was sore, I mean it WAS sore but really big snotty cant control myself tears. Then again on Friday; this is worse lmao - because the gas man cancelled -was coming to give me a quote lol Again totally lost it lol.

Sacha, - saw your bump on another thread you look gorgeous and so do you Kellie -beautiful bumps xxx


----------



## Chalrhow

My MIL is a nightmare too... She is so controlling over OH its unreal... He was due to go for a vasectomy in April this year, not because i had asked him to do it but because his mother told him, it came the day for his appointment and he went to it even though i had asked him not to, only to find out there was a mix up and he wasn't supposed to be there, he said he felt like he got a get out of jail free card that day ! His mother on the other hand phoned the hospital saying it was a disgrace and demanded they sent him another appointment :telephone::wacko: Hospital then phoned him and he said he would sort it out himself, she then refused to speak to him for weeks and caused all sorts of grief !!! Also she was up here bitching to me that she wouldn't be able to afford a holiday this year as they would have to loan us money... We hadn't even asked to borrow money from them she was just assuming... OH said to her, but your going away for a week and she replied yeah but not with your dad, me and your dad aren't going on holiday and he said, yeah but that is dads holiday when your away :haha::haha: She also loves to try give me parenting advice and try to make out i cant cope, yet when she babysits my 2 year old (1 at the time) ended up in A&E with split lip and massive bang to his head, after she let him play on her shake machine and my 7 year old they took to A&E needing stitches to his head, i know accidents happen but hate that shes tries to make out i cant cope :dohh:

Masonsbaby... Lovely name... I always struggle with names, doesn't help that i am team :yellow: Really have no idea what to name this baby.

Kellie... Lovely bump pic :)

My hormones have been crazy too... No crying yet, but feeling rage and angry, mostly directed at OH , poor man, he messed up my Tesco order :gun: and i wouldn't speak to him all night :blush:


----------



## allforthegirl

Masonsbaby that is a really unique name. I haven't heard anyone with that name yet. :thumb up: Oh and as for the biggest baby, I hope I am not. I don't want to push a really big one out. I have only pushed out average sized babies. I am honestly scared. Though some of us seem to be having high percentile babies already. :wacko:

I think hormones are a given. Even I get really sensitive over certain things. I fly off the handle over the smallest of things some times. Then when my bro put me on the visitor list, I cried like a baby!! 

So I had my worst sleep yet last night. I cannot get comfortable AT ALL!! I am so tired I could cry today about having to do this for the next 4-7 weeks. :sad2:


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Dang Char, your MIL sounds like a piece of work! I actually did pretty well in that department. I get along well with mine. LOL! Everyone lives so far from us though, makes it easier. :)

Masonsbaby~ Love the name! I only know one Leighton, and he's the same age as my oldest (21) :) 

I'm hoping this isn't a huge baby. I'd REALLY like to deliver a smaller one again. :) I haven't had a scan since 20 weeks but my measurements have been right on. I have an ultrasound a week from today, I'm anxious to see this little girl who is causing my body such havoc!


----------



## allforthegirl

Kellie we have an u/s on the same day!! :dance:


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

WOOHOO! I really am anxious! :)


----------



## tryn4

Quick update, stealing a lil moment a work...passed with flying colors for GD very nomal results according to my doc...whew....one less stress...will be back later to read n catch up...xo


----------



## allforthegirl

tryn4 said:


> Quick update, stealing a lil moment a work...passed with flying colors for GD very nomal results according to my doc...whew....one less stress...will be back later to read n catch up...xo

:yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## FeistyMom

Iesha - YAY!!! So glad for you :)

Sorry for being gone all weekend - the preparations for the in-laws are finally in FULL swing, and DH is just now (a day before his dad arrives) realizing why I didn't want him dedicated to an unnecessary 'special' project for a month. I spent a ton of time trying to get our basement properly converted into a playroom, including all the massive amount of cleaning necessary, but then we had some other issues relating to pipes and whatnot and it had to be put on hold. Well quite frankly I haven't had that kind of energy available again since Thanksgiving, which I pretty much knew would happen. I was starting to panic last week, but then took some deep breaths and said to myself: this is HIS family. If he doesn't care, why am I killing myself? I then focused my limited energy on stuff I would normally have to do anyway - started cooking dinner again (my blood sugar has been crap because we've been eating out/eating microwave food), decorating the living area for Christmas, etc. Spent 3 hours doing grocery shopping and 2 hours doing present shopping on Saturday, and it was great! Got our tree yesterday, and put lights on it last night. Stayed up until almost 1am doing it, but felt SO good about it, and woke up by myself before my alarm went off.

Meanwhile, poor DH took today off so he could finish any housework... He had to do the entire nursery and playroom transformation. I'm nervous to see how it is turning out; no doubt it isn't going to quite be up to my vision, but I'm going to try to be very gentle with him, as I'm sure he's feeling completely overwhelmed and stressed right now. It may sound a bit evil, but I'm really enjoying the fact that he's stressed by this - maybe he'll actually LISTEN to me next time I talk about timeframes and being reasonable in our expectations of what we can accomplish. But it is unlikely


----------



## 9thontheway

Hi! Currently pregnant with number 7! (also have step twins).. Ages range from Step twins 25, 24, 21,19,17,7,5 and our 4th son due feb.04...... This has been, by far the most difficult pregnancy to date, and therefore, the LAST. well, the last for more reasons that it just being difficult.. ITS TIME TO STOP! lol.. A tick born illness BP (before pregnancy) has totally changed the way my body handles everything, including HORMONES.. I am now for the 1st time, fighting SEVERE panic attacks/Depression, while trying to go unmediated.. Only a few more weeks!!


----------



## blessedmomma

Masonsbaby- lovely name <3

Donna- :rofl:

Char- I think your MIL takes the prize. I don't think I would handle my MIL telling DH to get a vasectomy or being involved in anything that personal tbh. :wacko:

Iesha- YAY!!! my dr office was supposed to call today or I was supposed to call them for GD results, but I forgot. guess I need to call tomorrow :blush:

Melissa- you got a lot done fast! in the future he probably wont listen lol. I cant count how many times I have heard DH say I should have listened to you in the first place :flower:

kellie and sacha- yay for upcoming ultrasound scans :D


----------



## wannabubba#4

welcome 9thontheway and congrats xx

Morning ladies - good luck for up-coming scans and yay Iesha on GTT result.
I passed mine too, so yay!!! And no UTI and everything else normal, so no iron tabs for me either so far. Yay!!!

Have a fab day ladies - countdown to Xmas really truly here now, I am taking my little one to the barbers this morning, he has his nursery concert tomorrow, Xmas party with Santa Thursday, and 11yo sons xmas concert that day too, and nursery has a magician show on Friday then they break up for the holidays. Going to see Santa in his grotto on Sunday, with 2hrs soft play and then Xmas eve the traditional family get together and present swap lol. Yay LOVE it!!!

xxxx


----------



## allforthegirl

9thontheway Welcome :wave: and Congrats!!

Well I am feeling like royal crap today, hopefully you all are feeling better. 

Donna with it on countdown I really need to start wrapping presents. Though I am regretting it because I don't want to be bending over anything. as my mid back is not happy. :nope:

Oh and I am a bit sad today as my good friend on another thread just had her baby early. she is a week behind me :sad1:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Oh Sacha - hope your friend and baby are doing okay -my sister had a 31 week preemie and it was a very scary few months 

I feel your pain with the wrapping; and I love it generally, but this year it has been so hard, with SPD pain and just having a huge belly in the way lol :)

xx


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Welcome 9thontheway! :) This is a super, wonderful, supportive thread. <3

Busy Christmas plans Donna! I miss that sort of thing being far away from everyone. We have no plans. LOL

Prayers for our fellow feb mama who has delivered. 

I feel like crap today too, and feel guilty for complaining. BLAH! Sugars up all over the damn place and large ketones again for 2 days. Same food, same routine. Freaking hormones.


----------



## FeistyMom

Welcome and congratz 9ontheway! Hope your energy levels stay up to get you through this hectic holiday period :)

Sacha & Donna - I typically love wrapping presents, and I try to do it within 48 hours of bringing them in the house, especially anything for the kiddos, but bending/stretching/sitting and doing it right now is just not appealing.

Kellie - that is crummy :( It is totally normal for your numbers to creep up so that food that was once totally doable ends up off limits by the end, but you should totally have strong words for your placenta. How dare it jerk you around like that?? But seriously, I hope your doc can get you straightened out with insulin or something so you aren't feeling so bad!

Masonbaby - love the name!

Melissa - hope you are feeling better now, and can enjoy the holiday season a bit more :)

AFM: Christmas countdown well in swing! With the tree up, the living room rearranged, lights on the tree, and just about everything done that I wanted to do before in-laws arrived done, I am really feel good about the holiday! Now I just need to finish my shopping, and I may even get to doing a few Christmas cards this year! Seriously just totally happy :)


----------



## blessedmomma

9thontheway- congrats and welcome! :happydance: sorry your having such a hard time of it :hugs:

Donna- yay for passing! sound like a very busy momma!

Sacha- sorry you are feeling so rough. and for your friend :( prayers headed.

Kellie- sorry the good numbers were short lived. boo. stupid GD :growlmad:

Melissa- sounds like its all coming together!!! yay :happydance:

afm- I finally remembered to call about GD test and she said if I didn't hear anything I must have passed. seriously, I love my OB but thanks for letting me know :dohh: and baby has def dropped some time over night. woke up with intense hip pain. when I got up I noticed a ton of pressure down low. and I can breath! I ate and didn't feel like it was sitting in my throat too. I wasn't even that full after. I guess it has advantages, but I can already tell my hips and pelvis are gonna have a time of it from here on out.


----------



## allforthegirl

Thanks everyone for your prayers. So far she and he are doing well. Though she is having troubles with after birth pains. I found #2 to be the worst for after birth pains to be the worst out of them all. They even gave me a suppository to stop the pains, wow was i mortified they would have to put anything up the poop shoot!!

Feisty Mel congrats on getting all your Christmas shopping done. I have only DH left. He is easy though. I am going to do that today!

melissa Congrats on passing your test!!! though that really sucks about the pain. I am wishing he would drop some but I don't think he will since I already feel him deep in my pelvis. I am just wishing my belly would just grow some more so that he could stay out of my ribs. My ribs are being pulled so much, I have tons of pain in my mid back at the moment. So I hear you!!


----------



## Chalrhow

Hi everyone...

9thontheway... congrats and welcome :)

Donna... Thats great you passed your GTT :happydance: and everything is normal... How is the SPD ? Busy week ahead for you... Think im more excited about Christmas now than the kids lol !! 

Kellie... Hope your feeling better soon... My numbers are crazy... now on insulin 3 times a day probably 4 times from next week... Also had ketones and glucose in my urine :( So fed up with GD .

Sacha... Hope you are feeling better soon too.

blessedmomma... Great news you passed your GTT hope the hip pain doesnt get worse !! 


My Christmas shopping is almost all done, waiting on 1 more parcel to arrive, was supposed to be here yesterday, still waiting on Yodel to bring it, bet they come tomorrow when no one is in !! Dont have much wrapping left to do either, feeling pretty organised, but bet there is at least 1 thing i forget lol... Had another scan yesterday... baby is head down, growing nicely 3lb 15oz so just between 10th and 50th line... I have yet another cold... Just got rid of 1 :cry:
 



Attached Files:







30wks.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## ricschick

hi all sorry ive not been all just been so busy!! but ive nearly finished my Christmas shopping!! just 2 more things to buy!!:happydance:

welcome 9thontheway and congrats!!:flower:

congrats pn passing the GD tests girls!!:happydance:

I hope everyone is feeling well and isn't too stressed over Christmas its nearly here!!:happydance:


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Thanks Char. . .SUCH a pain. I'm guessing they'll bump me to insulin by next week. They will give the oral med bump a week. Sounds like your bub is a good size and doing well at least! I'm sorry about your cold. 

I can't even believe Christmas is a week away. Whew! We're done, we shipped everything thank goodness. I'm ready for the holidays to be over just to be closer to baby time. 

Congrats on passing the GTT Melissa & Donna!


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks ladies!

sacha- i don't know whats worse. having her high meant i didn't have pelvic and hip pain or waddled like i had a stick holding my legs apart. also i didn't have to pee as much and she wasn't poking me in the bladder. but having her low means i didn't have heartburn before bed last night and i was actually able to eat without every bite sitting in my throat. i can breath better now too. i was getting to the 'arms over my head' at night to breath stage. sigh. i guess either way has its woes.

char- sorry to hear your GD is so bad. precious LO you have in there though:)

we went to walmart to get one of the kids some cold medicine and stopped at target to look at some nursing bras. by the time we left it felt like she was about to fall out. so painful. no more long shopping trips for me. think we were walking for only about half an hour total. :( no heartburn last night before bed though, that was very nice.


----------



## FeistyMom

Yay for passing the glucose tests ladies!

Charl & Kellie - sorry you guys are having a hard time with the GD. I'm still getting some high spikes around lunch/dinner, but doc seems to think I'm just making some poor food choices (and he's totally right), so he wants me to keep charting and come back in 2 weeks for a growth scan and an appt to see how I do over the holidays. Hope you guys get the insulin worked out so you can enjoy Christmas without worrying!

Melissa - I know what you mean about the pros/cons of the baby dropping. Baby went head down after being slightly transverse and high for a while, and WOW! I waddle. Really bad. My maternity shirts also seem to no longer quite fit - I keep noticing my pants waist sagging down and my shirt riding up, exposing my underbelly. Yay. But like you the heartburn and difficulties getting good breaths have improved, so I think I'm sleeping better.

Sacha - Don't congratz me yet ;) I only finished about 1/10th of my shopping, and really just the stuff for out of towners, and for the kids to give each other. Still have to take care of my sister, my in-laws, DH, and presents to the kids from DH and I, as well as being Santa's helper. I haven't even properly worked out a budget, to be honest. I'm just trying to be as frugal as realistic, and hope that it all works out and I can still buy the fixings for Christmas dinner ;) Unrelated: What in the world is a durian fruit?


----------



## allforthegirl

Melissa I hear you. As I have both, I am not sure if he can go any lower, as I am sure he dropped a bit back. Now he has grown all the way up into my ribs. I am more comfortable up and walking around, sitting down i seem to have less room. Either way, it sucks! I have such a short torso!! So I have no choice than to have him in both places at the same time LOL

Feisty Mel my bad! I must have read it wrong LOL. I can actually say that I am DONE! Went and got DH his gift. So now I just have to wrap everything. Spent about an hour wrapping and I can't do any more LOL


----------



## caritasrainbo

Hello! I'd like to join in please. I'm 42, dh has a son from a previous marriage (22- we rarely see him), I have a son from a previous marriage (20- lives with us) and together we have dd 2/00, ds 8/02, ds 4/07 & dd 2/11. I am pregnant for the third time this year with my 6th. Mmc @ 11w, demise @ 7.5w 5/13, mc @ 11w after SCH & low hr 9/13, chemical 11/13. I'll be 6w tomorrow. First three betas went up properly 13dpo 76.2 hcg, 15dpo 146.8, 18dpo 641.9. Not particularly high, but within range. I have my first us Monday to check for viability and I can hardly wait. 
I am soooooo beyond exhausted! Can barely keep my eyes open, much less get anything done. Sense of smell keeps me from being in certain places or even around certain people. Lol! 
Anyway, just found this group and would love to join in. 
Dh did guess my current state, but have not told any family. Easy not to since we moved away from home about three years ago. 
Glad to have found y'all!


----------



## blessedmomma

caritasrainbo- welcome and congrats :D yay for your u/s!!! hope everything is ok. sorry for your losses :hugs2:


----------



## wannabubba#4

caritasrainbo - hi hun, and welcome - sorry for all your losses too :hugs:
Good luck with your 6 week scan and sending loads of sticky baby dust xxx

Hope all the GD ladies are okay and sugars are getting better
Sacha I am so nearly done with my Christmas shopping too, (bar a PS4 which I am not going to get now, some socks for BiL and some wee stocking fillers lol ) and I have a handful of things to wrap too - hope to get the last bits today and then get them wrapped tonight and then DONE xxx


Middle sons' school nativity today, he is primary 7 and not in the play but he is the technical support ( light and sound guy) lol :haha: 
Littlest ones nursery party too (the times clash but I am going to the nativity - only fair I done the nursery concert yesterday) - wish one was in the morning lol

BATHROOM STILL NOT COMPLETE -haha :haha::haha: I am not stressing about it -hubby is MAJORLY lol - well I did tell him so (over and over until I was blue in the face and it caused so much tension that now I am smug in the fact that I know he knows I was right, but don't need to say anything lol :haha::haha::haha: - nevermind babe I said will be done for January; or very least before baby gets here lol ) xxx


----------



## allforthegirl

caritasrainbo :hi: Welcome!! We are great support to all, even have a couple TTC still on the thread, so welcome!! We are happy to have you!! GL on your u/s!!

Donna my basement isn't going any where either Though I am positive I spent way too much already on christmas. I just can't help it!! :dohh:

So I am positive this LO dropped again. Not too much but he is not up in my ribs as much and seems more lumpy at the bottom of my belly. Check it out. The first on left is on Sunday, and the right one was taken last night!!


----------



## wannabubba#4

definitely dropped Sacha and lovely looking bump :)

I have had a lovely wee Christmassy day with nativity play and Santa party - still hard to believe we have less than a week to though lol

xx


----------



## FeistyMom

Welcome and congratz! Hope this one stays sticky for you, and very sorry for your losses. *hug*

Sacha - looks dropped to me! Have you had any heartburn/breathing relief? Or just additional pelvic pain and waddling?

Donna - DH and I are going through the same thing right now. He went into panic mode on Monday getting everything done. 

AFM, Unfortunately, DH is still being a bit of a jerk about making plans and whatnot; I dunno why he can't just admit I'm better at planning and scheduling stuff, and let me handle it. But he keeps changing stuff at the last minute, which throws everything else off. Like sleeping arrangements for our guests - we have so many people coming into town that the girls will be displaced, but their room is supposed to go to the 2 that arrive late Friday night - that way school morning routine wouldn't be interrupted. Well, he arbitrarily decided that his sister was going to sleep there, so we had to have the girls in our bed last night, because I didn't have time to get their mattresses and sleeping bags setup for the nursery, and we also had to wake his sister up because I didn't have their clothes laid out. I was so frustrated. Also found out that we have ZERO full days all together as a family, as our last arrival comes in *late* Friday night (technically 12:30am on Saturday), and our first departure is noon on Saturday. I'm frustrated and annoyed and disappointed and trying soooo hard to not really show any of those emotions. I have given up the entire week, I'm refusing to plan ANYTHING at all to try to cater to this crazy airport schedule, and I'm just informing Chris of what commitments are unmoveable (last choir practice before kids sing in the Christmas Eve mass) and what things can be cancelled but need advance notice (gymnastics Saturday morning).

I miss my MIL so very, very, very much. We would have had everything hashed out last month :( And I feel like I'm being unfair to FIL's gf, but... I don't care if she is in our family pictures!!!! I want to see the family all together, and while she's quite lovely and I like her and they *may* get married in the future, they aren't now so I don't really care if she's leaving at noon; we could still do a family picture. Ugh. DH is completely clueless - even when I spelled out yesterday that it hurt my feelings that he completely ignored everything I was trying to say, and that my words meant so little to him that he couldn't remember stuff from one day to the next. He told me that was dumb. I know I'm more sensitive cuz of the hormones and the time of year, but seriously - how exactly did he expect me to react? It is like when one of our girls is crying and he yells at them to stop. Yeah, please let me know if that EVER works on a crying girl


----------



## allforthegirl

I am still suffering from my asthma/cold, so I am not sure about the breathing thing. Though I was able to eat tons of food last night!! After I put food on my plate I was worried I was wasting, then when it was all gone with out the pain I was like Hmmmm. But I wasn't complaining as I haven't been able to eat all that much lately without pain LOL. Then I looked down at my belly and noticed a more of a slope to the top of my belly, then asked DH and he was in agreeance, and said (cause I could see obviously) that my lower belly seemed more bulging. As for the waddling or extra pressure in my pelvis, I didn't think I was but apparently a stranger said to me to day i was waddling like it was my time LOL. My ribs aren't as sore. So that is a bonus&#8230;. just wish my back would ease up LOL

Mel I am sorry your DH is being such a ass!!

Yay for xmas festivities! Had a concert last night, and this morning had a family day with my youngest. Next is just to start baking. I have a few things I want to make, but will have to wait for the weekend I think before I start.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

caritasrainbo Welcome!! 

WOW what a difference Sacha! Definitely dropped! :)

Have fun at your play and party Donna! 

Snowing, cold, nasty here. ..I did have a whole day of good sugars. LOL! WOOT! Back to the same crap so far today. ;) Trying so hard to just take one day at a time and not worry so much. I obviously have too much time on my hands.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Mel~I'm sorry about your husband and the plan thing. . .how FRUSTRATING!!

Sacha~UGH on the cold and asthma stuff! We're starting colds or something here and I'm so over it. LOL


----------



## FeistyMom

Kellie - yay for the good day, boo for the numbers today. But like you said - one day at a time :) I'm jealous of your snow - the temperature is dropping again here, but no sign of snow, and quite frankly the first few pretty white snowfalls of the year are what make cold weather tolerable to me. I love 4 seasons, but I just wish the winter one only lasted from Thanksgiving through MLK Jr. Day. Or New Years. I do love a white Christmas though :)


----------



## allforthegirl

Kellie great news about the sugars. You know I had this exact thing last time I was pg around the same time. It feels like I can't get out the mucus no matter how hard I pee myself trying to cough it out. 

Mel I couldn't live with out a white Christmas


----------



## ricschick

Christmas is such a hectic time isn't it! But lovely too with all the nativities and Xmas parties. I hope everyone's Christmases are coming together with the unfinished bathrooms and play rooms. 6 more sleeps! Xx


----------



## blessedmomma

Sacha- definitely looks lower!!! I need to get in and do a pic. im so worn out right now, even just going in to take a pic sounds like too much energy I don't have :wacko: cant wait for nesting to take effect.

Melissa- sorry about your DH :nope: sometimes I think we would have the same reaction pregnant or not but a lot gets blamed on hormones from being pregnant instead of the true factor- that someone is being a butthead. and missing your MIL so much must make it very hard for you. :hugs:

Kellie- we are starting to pass around a cold too. my LO's are getting it first of course. boo. 

DH did our grocery trip today and made it twice as fast as him and I together. guess there is no mistaking who is the one slowing things down lol. I do constantly have to tell him to slow down, I cant catch my breath or keep up. :roll:


----------



## allforthegirl

yeah he feeling a lot lower today LOL. A lot more pinching on bladder when he is moving around. Also I am peeing myself way more lately. For instance I just go to the loo and then cough 1 min later and lets just say if I wasn't already packing I would have had to clean up a puddle on the floor. Good heavens!!

So there is lots of conflicting info out there about when you drop. It is said first timers will drop weeks before and multi timers will drop just before labour. What are your experiences?


----------



## blessedmomma

yes I peed on myself the first time this pregnancy yesterday. guess I need to get out the pantyliners :blush: 

sacha- I have heard so many times that only first babies drop. I don't remember when my first one did. and my second was so low my legs would fall asleep when I sat down. cant remember my 3rd either. but the rest I have been sure of. there is no mistaking the difference in your body when you are in tune with it. the pro's don't know what they are talking about lol. or im just a freak lol.


----------



## Chalrhow

caritasrainbo... Congrats and welcome :)

Donna... I have just seen today that Game in St Enoch Centre have some PS4 instock... Might be able to get 1 from there 
https://www.facebook.com/GameStEnoch

Sacha... Lovely bump, yeah looks like you have dropped... My pelvic floor muscles are really not liking this cold i have right now, don't dare go without a pantyliner :blush: This baby is still high up... crushing my lungs and everything else in there lol

Kellie... Im trying not to stress too much about my numbers also, as baby is growing nicely and doesn't seem to be getting lots of extra glucose from me... My numbers have been still slightly high but not too terrible.

So glad for online shopping... All my shopping is done... I made the mistake of going shopping to look for a birthday card and present yesterday... Shops where chaos, ques everywhere... I was only out an hour & half at the most and i was in agony by time i got home.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Sacha - I don't remember with my first 3 but baby number 4 never dropped at all, hence why I could not get sweeps and then had such a horrible induction as he was too high in my pelvis -will be as upright as possible this time around lol this baby will drop haha


Melissa - I am so breathless too at times lol and SO slow, takes me ages to get from A to B lol 

Happy 9 weeks CLaire - Xmas New Year then it will be your 12 week scan and then second tri woohoo -going fast!

Kellie - hope you are okay and your numbers better today 

Charlene -I will check out that PS4 link right away thanks xxx and hope you are feeling a bit more rested and in les pain after your shopping trip; this is putting me off going into the City -it would be mayhem especially on crutches :(


5 more sleeps woop!!!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Aww ladies hope you don't mind me sharing

https://www.nhsgoldenjubilee.co.uk/news/press-releases-2013/christmas-miracle-golden-jubilee/

This is a story about a patient we had for several months (would never give out patient information but this has been released as a press release).

I was one of those nurses sitting outside the room watching the wedding in tears, and I am again now, blubbering hormonal mess lol - so happy he is home for Christmas- So may times we were told he wasn't going to make it , and the wedding gave him a new found strength to carry on xxx


----------



## ricschick

What an amazing story Donna!!! So glad he is doing so well!!! Xx


----------



## allforthegirl

Donna - i will read that story in a bit, thank you for sharing. I'm sure I am going to be a blubbering mess LOL

Char - I tried going in to some of the stores here last weekend and it took 20 min just to park in the parking lot. Traffic was moving so slow. It was ridiculous!!

AFM OMG :sad2: my hips are in agony this morning. I know went I squatted to get a pot out of the cupboard, I was wincing pretty badly just to get myself up. Honestly felt like I was trying to squat weights that are way to heavy. Then I went to get my two older kids up this morning my knee, along with my hips, didn't want to do the stairs at all. You think all of this is because of my LO dropping? I don't think my last dropped like this, more like slowly engaged.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

What a great story Donna!! :) 

Happy 9 weeks Claire! 

Sorry about the hips Sacha. . .I don't look forward to that one at all. 

Char, glad your numbers are hanging on the low side. :) I'm hoping to get good scan news Monday. Since my numbers aren't crazy high, I wonder what they'll do, it's fasting and after breakfast I have issues with, even with meds upped. Hoping it's not affecting the babe too much. 

Hope everyone has a fantastic day!


----------



## FeistyMom

Lovely story Donna! Definitely brought a tear to my eye.

Kellie - hope things go well! My morning numbers are creeping up - my fun with cereal was shortlived, so i'm back with the peanut butter.

Sacha - I think it is a load of phooey about only the first dropping. My first didn't drop until the week I was due, but my 2nd dropped earlier than that. My 3rd seemed to have his head engaged for a month before he was born, and he was born 10 days early. This time around, I think LO is going to be a yo-yo. Gave me a minor scare last night - seemed to be dropped low, with lots of low pelvic pressure, a bunch of contractions, and my ankles disappeared entirely - pretty much doubling in size in one day. Things seem back to normal this morning though, so just another prank LO is pulling on me!


----------



## allforthegirl

Mel thanks for that. I did read somewhere that it could be up to four weeks for baby to come after dropping, though it was being referred to the first child. He isn't engaging as he is not feeling like he is going to fall out just yet. Just dropped enough to make my hips and legs ache&#8230;..

Wow I would be scared about that too. Did you by chance eat something really salty??


----------



## tryn4

Hey my lovelies...

So much to catch up on..
Kellie- I just want to hug you....almost over...I hope all the GD madness goes away after Jenessa makes her entrance.
Claire-YEAAAAA 9 WKS!
Sacha-Bump looks magnificant! 
Feistymel- :hugs:
How is everyone else...Melissa your a holiday PRO! LOL
AFM- havent done much. Mostly just supermarket & costco etc, preparing for cooking. I really didnt buy gifts yet (dont judge me lol) I just got a couple of things, my daughter turned 14 today, and my oldest son is 15 on Monday. I cant lie, I am the broad in walmart on dec 24th grabbing what I can, but to be honest, this year I cant manage. I get such severe pain in my general torso area anytime after 5 pm, I am still wrking 6 days a week, and it is just murder on my body. The roads are quite icy here right now, so my hubby is having a fit if I drive myself, so i get no time to do anything :( well after 24th I am off until the 30th, and then off after the 31st until the 6th, so i'm trying to focus on the positive. This lady in my belly just moves like crazy, non stop...My room is a mess...I swear I need a helper...(ahhh wishful thinking)


----------



## allforthegirl

Iesha - that is just horrible you are in that much pain. I feel like my complaints are nothing in comparison to some of you ladies in what you are going through. I hope you can get some things done that you need to, you may just find yourself a help ;) I would if I was there ;)


----------



## blessedmomma

donna- that story is lovely :cloud9: so great he pulled through!

kellie- stupid numbers :growlmad: it really is a daily struggle for it

iesha- hope you get some help! I have one with a December birthday and it makes it rough, cant imagine two! we usually get his presents early so we aren't buying at Christmas time. 

sacha- sorry your having such a hard time. I def think its from baby dropping. I feel the same. don't know if my LO is engaged, but for sure she is lower. my hips and pelvis ache so much my chores have to be broken up in intervals. and by the time dinner is done im hurting. if I walk longer than 30 minutes it feels like something is gonna fall out :shock: wouldn't that be pretty lol. my last few have dropped between 27 and 29 weeks noticeably and labor has started about 10 weeks later. one dropped around 29 wks and came at 38+6. with my last 2 it was around 27 wks and was put on semi-bedrest for low amniotic fluid with both. one was induced at 37 wks and other one came on his own at 37+4. hopefully her dropping so low doesn't mean she will come at 37 wks. I would like to cook this one a bit longer.

Melissa- I hope that LO stays put a bit longer! im definitely having more contractions now and tons more round ligament pain around the bottom. I have to be very careful getting up to pee 4 times a night or I lay there in pain :(


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

You're so sweet Iesha! I'm sorry you're still in so much pain girl! My youngest will be 15 January 17th, so very close to your oldest. :) 

What's with the random ankle swelling Mel? I hope it stays away! I'm sorry about your morning numbers. I miss cereal so much! I'm currently on greek yogurt, an egg and a slice of toast with butter, cinnamon and stevia. Exciting stuff. LOL! I can't stomach milk at all so I OD on greek yogurt. :) 

Melissa, I also have to be really careful that I get up to pee enough, which seems so strange. I don't necessarily have the urge to go, but get so uncomfortable and feel better once I pee.


----------



## allforthegirl

I too have issues in the middle of the night. I hardly feel like I have to pee at all any more. What I am feeling is the pressure and pain from a full bladder. I will toss and turn a bunch of times before I think I may just need to wee.

Oh and as for the dropping, my friend whom is a mw said it is normal for multi moms to have their babies to go up and down all the time, and this is normal. She mentioned if they are causing major discomfort to try downward dog. 

So I wake up this morning after night filed with coughing and peeing :haha: to him back up. Not all the way back up but definitely not all the way, but I have his bum up against my ribs again. What a little trickster!!


----------



## blessedmomma

sacha- I have heard that too about them moving up and down. mine stay low after they get there :lol: I wonder if that dog yoga move is like the bear one I was thinking of trying to get pressure off my cervix so I don't dilate too early?? I decided against any of that when I read a lot of women use it to turn a breech baby. I don't know how they work exactly, but I don't want her to turn for sure.


----------



## allforthegirl

Melissa that is what I am worried about too. I don't want to turn him that he has been in the head down position for almost over three months now. Though he has decided that ribs are better place for him to be right now anyways. Little stinker!!


----------



## allforthegirl

Oh and my kids are seriously driving me up the wall already. This is crazy!!


----------



## ricschick

Hi guys sorry you guys are feeling sore and uncomfortable it must be so hard being heavily pregnant over Xmas!! I hope all goes ok snd you get sometime to relax!! 

Afm I've been hard to live with it's so hard as I feel shitty most if the time and have no energy it's hard because no one really understands and dh is getting the ump with me because I'm not happy go lucky at the moment so I feel a bit crap at the moment. 

Anyway I took my first bump pic thought id share it.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Awe! Look at your cute bump!! I'm sorry you're not feeling great!


----------



## blessedmomma

sorry about the kids hun 

im not sure I would mind if she moved back up, even a little would be nice. I haven't lost more plug yet, but there has been a definite increase in cm since she dropped. and I can feel it so I keep thinking im losing plug, or wondering if my water is leaking. then I think its probably just from her being so low. kinda annoying!


----------



## blessedmomma

Claire- you look fab!!! sorry your having a rough time of it. the beginning is so hard getting used to the hormones and feeling like crap :(


----------



## allforthegirl

Thanks!! I made it through the day. Barely but I made it

I felt better especially after I successfully made some GF shortbread cookies. They tasted AWESOME!!:munch: They definitely are mouth watering. My mom used to make them when i was a kid, so it awesome to have them now!! Especially at this time of year!! I like them way better then sugar cookies!!

Claire - I remember that stage I am glad I not there anymore though. I hate feeling like I am going to vomit. Then again there are things I would like to trade right now too LMAO!!

Melissa - well he moved all the way back up now. My ribs are really bothering me again and he seems to be fighting to stay pushed up against them. though then again I much rather this then feeling like I need a diaper!!:dohh:


----------



## blessedmomma

:rofl:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Claire your bump is adorable ,sorry you feel so crap though, and you look so glum in that picture - hope the first tri woes go soon xxx

Sacha glad your day brightened up and hope your kiddies are behaving today, my youngest is being a demon child -he is over excited and a bit terrified of the man in the red suit that is coming in his house on Xmas Eve lol and acting out a lot, lots of time spent on the time out step lol - he has recently taken to screaming when he doesn't get his own way grrrrr - hoping it will pass after Xmas xxx


----------



## allforthegirl

Oh boy. kids! I too am hoping for a better day. I am running out of things for them to scrub LOL :trouble:

Wow so I know that I have been having a small amount of blood in the morning when i blow my nose, but holy smokes. This morning was gross :rofl: Another gross thing I have been dealing with lately is gas. OMG need a mask around me! I never have smelly issues like this, and it seems to happen with each bh :haha:8-[:help:


----------



## blessedmomma

sacha- :lol: I have gas off and on. its so much worse during pregnancy. :blush: I usually have nose bleeds during pregnancy, but this time seems so much worse. like usually its just when I blow my nose, but lately it will just start bleeding :shrug:

donna- I hope the LO gets over his screaming soon.


----------



## allforthegirl

Melissa that would be very uncool with me to just bleed like that. :nope: I think I would rather it just be just in the morning when I blow my nose! :thumbup:

So it is hair cut day here at my house one down and one to go. My two older ones want to keep their hair long, so I told them as long as they keep it nice then they can have it long and I won't touch it. They aren't doing too badly, but my third monkey tells me he will eke his hair but he is 7&#8230;. he hardly remembers to brush his teeth let alone comb his hair, so it is gone. Plus he really does look like a raga muffin right now.! Dh may get me to cut his hair tonight too. We will see he is working all day today and tomorrow. So we will see&#8230;..


----------



## Chalrhow

Boys got their hair cuts here too today, but i wouldn't dare do it myself... Was a que outside the barbers, glad i asked OH to take them.. They are off to a panto tomorrow with granny, will give me some time to wrap remaining presents and get this house in some sort of order... Wanted the car valeted before Christmas but left it too late and no spaces left... After New Year im going to start getting stuff sorted for my hospital bag, usually im leaving stuff to last minute, just hoping the weeks don't drag in after Christmas !! 3 more sleeps :sleep::happydance:

Claire... Lovely bump :) x


----------



## allforthegirl

Well I do cut their hair myself only because it costs too much for all of them to get one. So I just do it. :winkwink: Here are my two that had their hair cut today!!


----------



## Chalrhow

Your boys are so cute... Ive never cut hair, might get brave enough to try it, save a fortune :) This is James new hair cut.
 



Attached Files:







SpidermanJames.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 5


----------



## allforthegirl

Looks great Char!! Though your LO doesn't look too happy having to sit there LOL


----------



## blessedmomma

such cute boys <3 love the haircuts. we do ours ourselves too. me or my sis usually do my girls (she used to be a cosmetologist). and DH usually cuts mine. DH also does our boys and himself. then I have to get around his ears and the back of his neck for him. my girls keep their hair long, but my oldest DD just cut off 18 inches to donate it to locks of love. so it will go to children who lose their hair for cancer treatments and such. she loves long hair, but her heart is so big she wanted to do it as soon as she could.

so much low pressure today :( she is squirming and kicking a lot and its so uncomfortable. think its making me have more BH. we got some snow, yay!!!! kids went outside to play in it for a while and im making chili for dinner. I love winter :)

oh and my oldest DS turned 6 1/2 yesterday and lost his first baby tooth. he is growing up :cloud9:


----------



## allforthegirl

Wow Melissa she does have a great heart!! <3 I always feel him way down low. Like he is trying to touch my pelvis lol. sometimes it almost feels like he trying to tickle me LOL

Oh bless a first tooth is always exciting!!

Oh so if you didn't notice I decided to start a prediction ticker LOL Just for some fun before we go into our last month LOL


----------



## blessedmomma

I did see that! I was trying to figure out what day you were predicting but I have no idea. im due march 15, but im really hoping to make it to at least march 10. I have no idea on predictions of when for me though. just really hoping to go further this time than the last 2 times


----------



## allforthegirl

I'm predicting around the 20th of Jan.


----------



## wannabubba#4

love the new ticker Sacha I am going to get one too lol -but until I do I predict 17th March for my little one <3

xx


----------



## allforthegirl

Woo too love it. Have another u/s today and it is a growth scan so we will get to see really how big this little guy is. I am curious to see it my Dr thinks he will end up being early too LOL


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

:) I HOPE this baby comes a little early! LOL!

Ultrasound for me too. . .haven't seen baby J since 20 weeks! Exciting stuff! Good luck with your scan Sacha!


----------



## allforthegirl

Thanks Kellie!! My u/s went very well!! He is weighing in at about 5lbs 6oz and at the 68th%. So not too big. Though my Dr did check my cervix and his head is pushing on cervix but not changing it. This time it hurt too&#8230;. every other time I was checked it didn't bother me at all. When I mentioned my cramping, she decided to go a head and treat me with antibiotics. My urine isn't completely clear but not high enough to normally be treated, but because of all the contracting my womb is doing she just wants to be sure!! So I am now on Macrobid for 7 days. lets hope this will alleviate some of these contraction!!

Hope yours goes well!! Let us know!


----------



## blessedmomma

sacha- sounds like a great scan, hope the antibiotics help!

kellie- cant wait to hear how it goes!


----------



## wannabubba#4

wow Sacha 5lb6 - real baby sized awww, so soon now, it is exciting having all you ladies ahead of me lol- I love hearing how your bubs are doing and cannot wait for labour watch to start

Hope your scan went well too Kellie xxx


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Glad all is well Sacha! 

Holy big baby. SMH. LOL! We're going with the "huge" percentage off theory. When she did the head measurement, all was normal, but her abdomen measurement put her in the 94%. . .estimated weight 5lbs 9oz. Holy COW, literally. Fluid levels good though, cervix starting to shorten. . .BP good. She's upping my diabetes meds again. Which means 1 more week without insulin. NST's start next week, twice a week, another ultrasound in 3 weeks. She won't let me go past 39 weeks, so the first week in Feb would be the latest. I still haven't gained any weight since I lost 4-5 lbs a couple weeks ago.

She is also head down, butt and spine along the left, which is why I feel ALL movement, low and high on the right.


----------



## allforthegirl

GD do usually have bigger bellies from water retention. That was why my nephew weighed so much at birth, then dropped a full pound. His legs and arms had no fat, just all wrinkly. I wasn't used to it, that is for. 

Glad everything looks good otherwise! Yay for head down!! :dance:

Donna - Ssshhhhhh I'm not ready for labour watch! I was just told everything is closed. I want things to stay that way&#8230;. LOL


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I had no idea, thanks for the information!!


----------



## tryn4

Just a quick touch in with u ladies...I'm living a nightmare & don't see the end of it yet. Saturday night we got a wicked ice storm, knocked out power lines all over the city. Between Wednesday & Friday I did a massive grocery so I would b prepared for the holidays. Well here I am Tuesday, still no power, the house is freezing, minus 14c out, no heat, no hot water. No means to cook any food. The water is freezing (whats left of it) the pipes are in jeopardy of bursting. We are now without power since Saturday night at 11pm. On top of everything, as we were huddled in the dark on Sunday night, 2 ppl tried to break in thru our basement. We had no idea but my motion sensor was going off but we thought it was wind. However, apparently someone drove by saw them smash the glass, called the police....who thought WE, with our flashlights were burglars, stormed our house, my son & nephew (oh did I mention on the weekend we had 9 kids altogether in the house) they were walking down the hallway towards the front door, as police shined flashlights guns drawn I had to scream please don't shoot we live here please we are residents. Picture 2 blk boys, in all blk hoodies n sweats coming at a door with three armed cops, all I was envisioning was them shooting the so called "intruders" as they said to me later they had no idea we were home, so 3 squad cars showed up to investigate. Long story short, I know have a smashed out window, will probably have anxiety about this for the rest of my life. Oh and still no power & they are telling us may not b on until weekend. Merry Christmas to us :( I feel extremely stressed & saddened.


----------



## wannabubba#4

OMG Iesha -how terrifying -glad you are all okay

Sending you big hugs hun, hope the power gets sorted soon. I hope you can have a lovely Xmas , I really do -thinking of you xxxx take care

Merry Xmas eve everyone, have a fab Xmas xxxx

ps Kellie WOW big baby lol and wont be long til beginning of Feb ;)


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Oh my gosh Iesha! Huge hugs girl. What a nightmare! I hope you have heat very soon!!!


----------



## Masonsbaby

Omg Iesha sending U hugs and prayers xxx


----------



## allforthegirl

Iesha I have been hearing tid bits of info on the news. I am so sorry you are in that! Then on top of it have someone try and break in? :nope: That is just awful. I would be very unhappy about not having power until the weekend! Is there any place for you to go if it gets any colder? Does the city have any plans for you that are still out of power? Gosh I just can't imagine what you are going through. :hug: Sending you and your family strength through this horrible time!!


----------



## blessedmomma

wow Iesha!!!! so sorry to hear all you are going through :hugs: I hope they get things on very soon. we had a fire 3 days after Christmas one year, finally got back on our feet in a new home only to have a horrible ice storm that left us homeless again for a week. then had a serial killer here named BTK that had murdered a bunch of people 20 years before who resurfaced. such bad memories of that year :(

kellie- that's a big baby! 

we are gonna be labor watching so soon now ladies! cant wait til you ladies due before me start having your babies :D


----------



## allforthegirl

Merry Xmas everyone! I won't normally have time for this but I am trying out my toy! :thumbup:


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

What did you get Sacha?! :) 

Merry Christmas ladies! May your holidays be blessed!


----------



## allforthegirl

A little keyboard for my iPad, some specialty coffee I like, iTunes card, and a food processor. Going to use the food processor today to make a crust for a cake I am making! Mmmmm 

What about you Kellie, or anyone else that reads, please share :)


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

How wonderful!

My hubs got me an AWESOME coffee pot that has a 12 cup carafe on one side and travel mug on the other. You can brew ground coffee or K Cups. I'm so excited! Also some Starbucks K cups and a multi pack of different flavored ground coffee. :) It's been a couple years since I made coffee regularly because he doesn't drink it, but I started doing the coffee singles as I craved it with this pg. I love that I can make a whole pot or just one cup, and that I can brew tea or hot chocolate (or even get the tea/hot chocolate K cups).


----------



## allforthegirl

That sounds really nice. What a great gift!!

I just used my processor and it was so much fast than using my stand mixer alone! I love this thing! I am going to have a lot more things I can do now with baking and stuff!! Super excited!!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I want to get some sort of food processor for baby food!


----------



## allforthegirl

Whitesoxfan41 said:


> I want to get some sort of food processor for baby food!

I have a bullet I will just use that for the small stuff. Then it will always be fresh, and what we are eating. Plus it works great for smoothies!!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I'm trying to figure out what would be best. . .my anniversary is NYE so I'm hoping to get some sort of blender/bullet type of thing. :) 

I also got some lemony lemon body butter that smells DIVINE. I love fresh lemon. It's so nice to rub on the tummy.


----------



## tryn4

Hey guys, we got power back today, all my food is spoiled & I have flu. I have a massive fever, coughing terribly which is giving me such painful Braxton hicks. No gifts for us, but we r back home safe. The temps are so freezing & I literally feel like I'm on fire. My husband got all 6 of us a hotel room last night. Christmas 2013 cancelled for us, but thanks for the wishes & prayers. Merry Christmas to u all, love to each & everyone of you and your families. Muah! Can't type anymore too painful..


----------



## blessedmomma

Iesha- im so sorry Christmas was ruined :(

Sacha- I always want a baby bullet, then talk myself out of it. I would have had one for the last 3 kiddos if I would have just bought one when I first wanted one :dohh:

Kellie- that coffee maker sounds fab!!! I love hot drinks. coffee, tea, hot choc, whatever!

our kids got very spoiled this year. my parents got them each a tablet for the 4 older ones and little computers for the 2 younger ones. plus just tons of presents. DH and I made away with $300 cash, a $100 visa gift card, and a $25 gift card to outback steakhouse. plus 4 bags of newborn diapers and a giant box of baby wipes :D 

we are now sitting here eating Chinese food for dinner even though we ate all day :blush: the kids were still hungry and after running around all day I wasn't about to cook. my legs, back, and tummy ache. Dh is taking the tree down and putting away Christmas decorations. the lights will come down some time this week or next week while he is off


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

:hugs:I'm so sorry Iesha! You need a serious break girl!

Sounds like a fantastic Christmas Melissa!

It was a super quiet day here. . .watching TV that I'm not interested in. My hubs was quiet and withdrawn. Too much work thoughts I guess. We didn't do anything special to eat, opened gifts last night, so it wasn't holiday'ish at all. Missing my family and girls.


----------



## allforthegirl

Iesha good heavens girl! :hugs: That is great news that you got the power back on. :thumbup: Though horrible you have the flu, and all that food went to waste. :nope: At least you get to sleep in your bed again. Hopefully you will be on the mend real soon, and that dh of yours baby's you real good. You deserve it! :hug:


----------



## ricschick

Merry Christmas everyone!!! 

So Sorry Iesha that you've had such a horrible time I'm glad your power is back and I hope you feel better maybe you could have your Xmas day New Year's Day instead!? 

Glad all had a nice day it was hectic and tiring here and glad it's all done lol xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Iesha so sorry Christmas was spoiled hun and hope you feel better soon xxx
Melissa - you dont waste any time taking down the tree and decorations lol - mine will stay until after new year at least , probably come down on the 5th before the kids go back to school on the 6th 

xxx


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

My hubs mentioned starting to take down decorations this weekend to get ready for baby to come.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Whitesoxfan41 said:


> My hubs mentioned starting to take down decorations this weekend to get ready for baby to come.

wow, getting ready for baby to come yay xxx

I don't expect baby until 40+14 minimum lol so mid March, almost another 3months so in no rush here :)


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

5 1/2 weeks before I'm induced, although it's a week by week decision at the moment. I start NST's twice a week at 34 weeks, we still have to monitor my sugars, my creeping bp and fluid levels. She also thinks I may go earlier on my own because my youngest was a 34 weeker, my middle 37.


----------



## blessedmomma

wow Kellie 34 weeks is so early! I hope you go a little longer this time. I was induced for complications at 37 and the next one came on his own at 37+4 and I was so nervous. of course they were fine. the 37 weeker had jaundice, but he was good. hope janessa is healthy with your bp, fluids, and sugars :hugs:

Donna- lol to be fair we put the tree up every year on my birthday. its my present from the kids to watch them hang all the ornaments and decorate it :) and my birthday is November 13, so its up quite a while. so by Christmas evening DH takes it down. after being up over a month, its time lol.

had my apt today. measuring perfect, bp was 112/60 (its usually low and creeps up a bit at the end) and confirmed GD was negative. also was told im not anemic this time yay!!! think tiny has her head facing my stomach so the back of her head lays on my back. every time I lay down I can barely walk my back hurts so bad. hopefully she flips around before labor, not wanting back labor :( one of mine tried to come out sideways, ouch!!!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Glad you had a good appointment! :) :) 

Totally shocking check from my parents for our anniversary (it's NYE) yesterday! We'll be able to finish up some things for baby a week sooner! We were waiting for next payday. ;) Baby girl needs some socks! (and some basics). . .


----------



## wannabubba#4

Melissa - yeah that is a long time to have the decs up lol -we put ours up 1st December this year and will be desperate to see the back of them by January 5th I'd imagine haha

Kellie - that's lovely getting some extra cash at this time of year - and my baby needs socks too lol - I have bought a total of 2 pairs haha - wish I had picked some up at the Jack N Jill sale a few months ago -they were selling for 10pence a pair haha 

Our bathroom is SO near completion -cannot wait to get in there and polish and clean lol -it is looking so nice well done hubby :D xx


----------



## allforthegirl

Melissa - not cool for a baby wanting to come out funny!! I too hope she will move for you too. No fun at all!! That is early for putting up decorations, my DH won't even let me sing xmas songs with him around until Dec 1st LOL. We too will be removing the tree and stuff after the new year, as I like the tree up for the count down ;)

Kellie - Yeah for a big cheque!! That alway is nice! We are expecting money from DH's parents for xmas so I am putting it all to the finishing the basement bedroom!

Donna - I am just slightly jealous of your dh almost finishing the bathroom. I am sure that is big relief off your shoulders though!! :thumbup:

So dh finally got to dtd last night and this morning my public bone is sore. We were in a position that keeps my knees together. he did bump my cervix the once and I just about fell over. Does this mean that dtd may be a nonexisitance thing until after baby now? Anyone else have this issue? Or is it just because he is already pushing on my cervix?


----------



## crysshae

My doctor's office said my progesterone is "excellent". So that means we can get started again. Now I'm nervous. Lol.


----------



## tryn4

I wish I had the energy to address each one of u. I'm still raging with fever, I am racked with pain. Everytime I cough, it feels like the baby is ripping out of my belly. As soon as this is over I need to get back on track. Plus I work Monday & Tuesday. Then I'm off again until the 6th, so in between then hopefully I'm well enough to sort some stuff out. Hopefully u all are well enjoying the holiday season with family. :hugs: to all.


----------



## allforthegirl

crysshae that is great news. I can't wait to see your BFP!!


----------



## allforthegirl

Iesha are you on anything for your flu? Hopefully your fever isn't too high. I would go into the ER if your fever isn't settling. Not good for you or babe!! :hugs: Feel better really soon! You have been in my thoughts!!


----------



## crysshae

Iesha - I hope you start feeling better and the fever leaves you very soon. I agree with Sacha. Go to the ER if that fever gets to be too much.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Crystal - yay for brilliant progesterone lol - so waiting impatiently for you BFP hun -everything crossed and loads of sticky dust xxxx

Iesha -what a horrid time you are having -really hope you feel better soon and yes go to ER if fever doesn't improve xxx take care and try to rest and don't work too hard xx

Sacha -dtd hurts my pelvis too, we haven't in about 2 weeks and before that was about 6weeks - I really want to but the after effects really put me off :( Maybe tonight lol ;) it is Xmas after all lol and cannot envisage not dtd for another 18 weeks or so lol

xxx


----------



## allforthegirl

Well now that I am moving around a bit more I am feeling a bit better. It really isn't fair to hurt, cause I need that contact with my DH otherwise I almost feel like we are missing something, or slowly moving apart and I don't want that to happen!!


----------



## crysshae

Thank you both! I'm waiting impatiently too. :haha:

Maybe try a different position that causes shallower insertion and do more "other things" too...


----------



## wannabubba#4

allforthegirl said:


> Well now that I am moving around a bit more I am feeling a bit better. It really isn't fair to hurt, cause I need that contact with my DH otherwise I almost feel like we are missing something, or slowly moving apart and I don't want that to happen!!

know what you mean - it totally sucks :( .. made worse when he is scared to touch u or initiate anything in case it hurts :wacko: which it does but then my pelvis hurts all the time lol , and a girl has needs haha :blush::blush:


----------



## Chalrhow

Hi Everyone...

Iesha... Sorry to hear your Christmas was spoiled... Hope you are feeling better soon :hugs:

Donna :happydance: yay your bathroom is nearly finished.

Sacha... im finding it impossible to dtd... No matter what i try i cant get comfortable... Poor OH will just have to wait till this baby is out.

My tree is coming down tomorrow, i usually have it down by boxing day, but i was at the next sale on boxing day and then too tired when i got home... Finally bought this baby some clothes but had a really hard time finding unisex clothes that i liked... Cant believe its almost Jan, then will only be a few weeks till we start having our babies :happydance:

Warning rant coming... My sister again... Took the kids to visit her on Christmas day.. She had some presents for them... But i feel the way she treats them is very unfair... She bought my 7 year old a pack of school pencils, yet she bought my 1 year old loads of toys, shopping trolley, tea set, clothes, and other toys for her. The other boys got 1 present each too but she went totally OTT with my daughter... She is definitely her favourite... I dont know how she can do that to them and be so blatantly obvious :shrug:


----------



## allforthegirl

Char - I don't know if I am going to be able to wait that long. It isn't dh I am worried about it is me!!

As for the sister thing, that is very unfair. Did you end up saying anything to her about it at all?? I think I would say something. Though then again I have three boys that get things from their fathers family my others two will never get! There isn't anything I can do about that&#8230;..


----------



## blessedmomma

Kellie- yay for the extra money!!! :happydance:

Donna- bet its so nice to see the bathroom getting finished :flower:

Sacha- hope you guys find something that works :wacko:

crystal- yay for good progesterone!!! get to working on that baby :crib:

Iesha- hope you get better very fast :nope: please get checked if its not gone soon. and stay hydrated so contractions don't start!!! :hugs:

Charlene- your sister is a mess! :growlmad:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Charlene - how horrid of your sister :( Just as horrid but not so obvious, a we stay at opposite ends of the country - my FiL never bought my kids anything at all, but always sends stuff down for SiL three kids :( makes me mad grrrrrr -don't know if it is because the eldest 2 aren't biologically his -but then he has been in their lives for going on 14 years!

Miserable git that he is :)

Have a great day ladies xxx


----------



## allforthegirl

So we went to the hill yesterday so the boys can use their new snow boards/sleds. Well that is definitely something I will not be doing again. I had to walk though some deeper snow and it hurt my inner thighs. Then on the way back I was falling all over the place it was stupid. I felt like a drunkard!! At least my cervix isn't pinching this morning.

I am also not sleeping anymore. I am not able to get comfortable (so it starts) in bed, every position hurts. When I do get comfy enough to fall back asleep it feels like I was only in that position for a mere 5 min before my back or belly is aching again. I was doing so well before this is crazy. Oh then of course the last few night I am up at least three times to pee. So What I call my sleep at night is more like small constant cat naps over and over again!!

So I think I am going to freak my DH out today. Since technically will be going on labour watch in two weeks! My prediction of him coming is at least another 3 weeks from now. I don't think he realizes that it is coming up so fast&#8230;&#8230;


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Good Gravy Charlene. . .your sister is off the hook! 

YAY for good progesterone Crystal!!!

Awesome about the bathroom Donna!

Sacha, I can't imagine walking in deep snow and being out. . .LOL! Going up and down the stairs is enough to do me in!

Iesha, I sure hope you're starting to feel better by now! HUGS!!!

SEX?! What is THAT?! SMH. My husband and his lack of interest. blah!

I may just have to be naked until this kid is born. I'm so uncomfortable, belly feels stretched to the limit and I don't want anything touching it. Currently hanging out in my bra (just a genie stretch bra) and sweat pant shorts. LOL (I know, nice visual eh?) 

Back to the doc tomorrow, wondering if it will be the day we switch to insulin, still have crap numbers in the morning. I can do anything for a few weeks I suppose! 

Hope everyone had a good weekend!


----------



## allforthegirl

Kellie poor girl. You need to scratch that itch! Toys are safe lol ;). What your wearing sounds comfy. My guy has been trying to stretch his way out of my tummy. It is constantly hard from him trying to brake out lol.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

LOL! I'm good friends with my battery operated bf!


----------



## allforthegirl

Whitesoxfan41 said:


> LOL! I'm good friends with my battery operated bf!

:rofl:


----------



## allforthegirl

Wow last night I couldn't breath through my nose. I am not sure if I have caught a cold of some sort that is leaving me plugged up or if it is just another joy of pg. I am sure i said this before, that I hate breathing with my mouth open, so I went and found a nasal strip and sorta helped. Only one nostril&#8230;.. but I took it. Looks like I am going to be steaming my nose and using a netty pot again&#8230;.. 

OMG the dreams I had last night are just off the wall. I was dreaming I was a ghost hunter of some sort. We were doing a tour of sorts going through a broken down town with very few residence. It was so strange as I am no where near being one. I have contact if I want to, to those that have passed, but I don't know the first thing to dealing with hauntings/clearings&#8230;...


----------



## ricschick

Hi guys 
Iesha def get yourself to the doctors I hope you feel better soon!! 

Great news Donna about the bathroom Weldone hubby!!

Kellie you do make me laugh!!! &#128541;

I hope everyone else is doing ok and I can't believe how close some of you are now!!! 

I have my appointment this week and scan next week can't wait but also feeling nervous!! Back is feeling sore I can't lay on my back it's so uncomfortable already ANC I seem to be getting bigger by the day!! Felt sick all day yesterday! And had a horrible headache! Feeling better today! 

Any plans for NYE? We're going to a party at our holiday camp where our caravan is so that should be good I am missing being able to have a drink tho didn't think I would as I'm not a big drinker but I am nevermind it's all worth it eh! X


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

LOL Claire, I miss having a drink on holidays. My anniversary is NYE so it's sort of a bummer. NOT that it matters as my husband works 4pm-2am, then opens again at 7am. . .blah! 

Sacha, I cannot sleep if I can't breathe, period. I totally admit that I need nose spray anonymous after the pregnancy. I had the same problem with my middle and I actually could breathe JUST after I had her. I feel like I am drowning if I can't breathe through my nose. Panic attack city. 

I felt so weird last night! I'm normally falling asleep by 9:30 (HA) but I was wide awake until after midnight. I felt jittery and antsy and just off. Checked my sugar and it was okay. I had a really uncomfortable day yesterday as well. This morning since I woke up I have period type cramps sort of, but more on one side, like the beginning of appendicitis (I only know because I've had mine out! LOL). . .so I'm just going with this being a good sign that things are moving right along and hopefully my body is starting to prepare for baby coming. I see the doctor today, still having crap fasting sugars so I'm sure she will either up my oral meds or switch me to insulin. FUN!


----------



## allforthegirl

No plans here, maybe watch a movie&#8230;. Though I am not sure I will be able to stay up to bring in the new year :haha: :sleep:


----------



## Chalrhow

Kellie... How did you get on at the doctors ?

No plans for New Year other than maybe catch up on some sleep... My baby boy was rushed into hospital yesterday struggling to breathe, He is home now thankfully, was a horrible scary time :cry:


----------



## allforthegirl

Oh Char I have had to do that before! It is not fun! I am glad he is home safe now! :hugs:

Iesha you are in my thoughts&#8230;. haven't heard for you in a few days I hope you are feeling better!!


----------



## tryn4

Thanks, I just don't know how to cope. Last night my husband rushed me to the hospital. I could not hold my head up, I fainted in emerg, they treated me for dehydration, my body pain & the surprise discovery of a bladder infection. Charming. I was not able to make work today...like really n truly I need to stop worrying about money. My husband was so sweet n caring it really touched me deeply. He was so attentive, and we had a really stupid doctor that kept saying yea I know your 3 months pregnant that's y you feel nauseous...my husband was like listen im her husband (after he shush him so rudely when he tried to correct him) and he said she is not 3 months she is 8 months and she was having trouble breathing and the reason I am speaking up is because she is so weak its hard for her to speak. We finally got home 2:30am. This year needs to wrap up quick and roll on 2014. I feel slightly better today, as in less weak but I've been in bed all day and slept all afternoon. I have not attempted yet to to normal tasks. I'm still not eating more than a little in the morning, which is crazy because I really need energy but I'm trying :( Hope everyone is ok, already feeling tired after typing this so I'm off until tmrw :) love to all


----------



## blessedmomma

Char- so sorry about your kiddo :( sounds very scary

Iesha- oh no!!!!! im glad they caught your dehydration and infection, but not fun at all. :wacko: please take it easy! money doesn't matter at all compared to health :hugs:

Kellie- sorry DH has to work so much on your anniv :wacko: sounds like the LO is starting to prepare an exit!

Claire- today is our anniversary. we went to lunch yesterday at a nice restaurant and did some shopping :) DH had to work a couple hours today and will have a couple hours tomorrow, then off til next Monday. we really don't have anything planned. this is the 3rd time I have been due in march and the last 2 times I had a glass of wine on new years eve. (wouldn't do that if I was in the beginning of pregnancy, and I usually don't drink at all in pregnancy) so im not sure if I will tomorrow or not. not really feeling in the mood for wine, but who knows tomorrow I may change my mind. im sure we will be staying home with the kids and just hanging out watching tv :flower:


----------



## allforthegirl

I am glad you were taken in to the ER Iesha! Make sure you take care of yourself love!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I'm also glad you went to the ER Iesha!!! I hope you're on the road to better now!

Doc went fine. . .
Insulin at night before bed starting tomorrow after I see the diabetic nurse. Staying on my oral meds that I'm taking now as well. Lost another pound. NST's twice a week starting next Monday and another ultrasound in 2 weeks. She also gave me phenegren for nausea to take on top of zofran if needed, she wants me to try and eat a bit more. I'm 34 weeks tomorrow. One day at a time!


----------



## allforthegirl

Kellie you have a lot going on girl. I too have another Dr apt on mon. Looks like we are on sink together for our apt LOL. Hope the insulin helps you out. 

Hey starting 36 weeks don't weekly apt's start? I am wondering if I will still be getting u/s at every apt or not. I don't think I would need them every week. Plus the Dr did say that we would continue every two weeks. So maybe I will have a normal OB apt. Wow I am actually kinda excited about that. It would be nice to feel normal.

I have been practising my hypnobirthing, well as much as I can with four monsters running around. They suggest to start practising with BH, and I have been with the ones that cause a bit more discomfort, it works. So far I like this!!


----------



## blessedmomma

Sacha and Kellie- you two are so close!!! 

I think my OB starts weekly at 35 weeks. they already have the rest of my appts scheduled and I start every week throughout February. I should have another u/s around 32 weeks and no more til birth day unless there is something wrong. the last 3 I have had weekly u/s at the end. 1 for low lying placenta and 2 for low amniotic fluid. hoping this one is fine!

edit- just looked at my scheduled appts and I have one at 34 weeks, next is a week and half later since we decided to switch to Mondays from Thursdays. so it probably would have started weekly at 34 weeks


----------



## allforthegirl

Melissa before I was refusing that I getting close, but I am starting to come along with the idea that I am truly am close. I ok with this too. I just finished reading my hypnobirthing book. I am hoping that you have an non eventful pg, they are much more enjoyable!! 

Yah I am starting to think that 1 week apt don't start for a couple more weeks. 

Oh I could breath last night. :cloud9: It wasn't perfect but I could breath. :dance: Though my LO movements are waking me up. Though I am glad I am finished with those meds. I was peeing four times at least. Now that I am done I only wake up maybe twice tops! That is with me drinking water all through the night. (my throat is dry stupid cold)


----------



## blessedmomma

sacha- im thinking of looking up a hypnobirthing book. I have some Lamaze ones im reading now. they have spent so much time talking about preparing for the labor im bored with it. I guess they aren't written for someone who has already had a few kids and knows what to expect in labor and just wants the techniques lol. you don't think they start weekly for a couple weeks?? you are already 35! if they started at 37 wks for me I probably wouldn't be seen for 2 weeks before labor even started lol. maybe my history is why my ob is starting me at 34 wks :shrug: idk. I pee 4 times a night normally!!! I would love to only wake twice. as long as I keep falling back to sleep easily after im ok. yay for breathing :lol:!!!!


----------



## Chalrhow

Iesha... Hope you start to feel better soon !!

Kellie... Hoping the insulin sorts your blood sugars... You have done well to get to 34 weeks before needing insulin.

I should have had an appointment today but because of Christmas / New Year its been changed to next Tuesday... Been told i will get a date then for my c/section :(


----------



## allforthegirl

Melissa I think you would love the hypnobirthing. For us moms that have done before seem to have it in our heads that there has to be a better way&#8230;. am I wrong? IDK maybe it was just me. But I was sure that it just didn't need to hurt or feel the way it did. So yah I am pretty excited about trying a more relaxed approach.

Char they are scheduling you for a C-section? I thought you would be able to try natural birth&#8230; I am confused. I sure hope you don't have to go through one. I know you mentioned wanting a Vbac :(


----------



## blessedmomma

char- if you have to have a cesarean I hope it goes smooth. if I had to have one I think I would want to know the date as much in advance as possible, so at least its good to know when it will be. I think they gave my SIL a date and said if she went on her own before that they would let her try for a vbac.

sacha- I had epidural for 4 of them and that's my preferred choice. my first and last were without. last one was not of my own choice, he came too fast to get one. I would like one again and will be getting one if there is time. since last labor was 45 minutes, I need to be prepared to go without again just in case. I looked at my library for hypnobirth materials (books/videos) and there is none!!!!! we got a Lamaze video, which I did use for my first. was kinda hoping for more than one technique but I guess this is what im stuck with

happy new years everyone!!!!!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I had an epidural with 2 of my 3. . .I'd do it again if the pain warrants. :) 

Happy New Year Ladies! It's 9:16pm here. . .I can barely keep my eyes open. LOL


----------



## wannabubba#4

Which hypnobirthing book do you recommend sacha? I want to try it this time, I see so many videos and programmes with ladies having really fab labours and I want it too low. 
Charlene hope your wee boy is okay
Iesha hope you feel better
Kellie hope you are coping okay with your sugars, won't be long now, in a matter of weeks your bub will be here

Anyone started RLT yet, or plan too? Or what about EPO? I am wanting to avoid an induction at all costs so wonder if EPO is a good option this time, supposed to help ripen the cervix but don't know if that is enough lol. Maybe baby is just not gonna come until he/she is ready lol 

I had a fab midwife appt yesterday, baby measuring spot on - well still by my dates of a week behind lol and heart beat perfect and all wonderful. Took hubby and LO for f,first t,ime, other than scans lol and LO clung t?o daddy and was not impressed with midwife examining mummy etc, maybe I will need to rethink my home birth plan? He is a highly strung wee boy, and may just get stressed out and be more to deal with when I need to relax and just try cope with labor??

Have a great day ladies. I am waiting in bed for my huge cooked breakfast by hubby yum yum xx


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Thanks Donna!
Did my first insulin shot last night, it wasn't too bad, I was more nervous than anything but it didn't really hurt. 

I am doing RLT and just starting EPO as well. Not sure if they'll help but I figured they won't hurt.


----------



## allforthegirl

Donna I am not sure which book is better, but the book I read is this one.


As for the RLT I don't think I can. I was reading up on it and found out that those that have endometriosis should completely avoid it.. :dohh: I am not really sure why, maybe it can cause more bleeding?:shrug: So I am going to avoid it.. The EPO I don't think I am. With what the book talks about is using visualization to open the cervix, and you practise with BH, so it should help things along. I don't know:shrug: I dilated just fine with my guys so I am not thinking I will need the help, watch me eat my words LOL.:dohh: In the book they talked about labour stalling and how to deal with that, and that is what my problem was last time, and because I was in the hospital at the time they pushed medical intervention. "Hugs before drugs" is what they talk about. I am not sure how interested in DTD, but I am sure if I am frustrated with it stopping I would try anything other than the drip!!

Melissa I had the epidural too with all mine. I just was hoping to avoid last time, and felt pushed into medical intervention. So for me I want to give it a good go. I am not completely saying no to it, but last resort kind of thing. There is nothing wrong with it really. I just don't like he after effects. and last time I got it too late for it to work anyways.:shrug:

Kellie So how were your numbers this morning? Where they better with the insulin?


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

LOL nope. . .not better yet. The nurse said it was just a starting point and to expect to increase dosage. I hate that I have had sugars this high for such a long time. Just hope there are no long lasting effects on the baby.

The one delivery I did without the epidural was by far my easiest recovery, I felt like a million bucks afterwards and didn't have all that swelling.


----------



## allforthegirl

Kellie well that sucks about the sugars I think I would worry to. It is natural to do so. Have you talked to your Dr if he/she thinks there could be an issue?

*Yes* that is what I am hoping for. All the moms that I have talked to that have had the epi with one and one without, told me what you just said! I totally want him more awake and want to be able to get up and move around sooner!! My one GF said even though she was in excruciating pain (labour went too fast for the epi) she said she felt like a million bucks after! I want to feel like that. I don't feel so hot after the epi, and my babies are so sleepy afterwards.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I see the doctor and the diabetes education people all the time, no less than once a week. I think they maybe just start insulin at a baseline level, not knowing how much they will have to go up. Really don't want to have a huge baby. :( That should be low on my list of worries, I know. . .I've never had a c section, would prefer to not start this time either. I've had ketones in my urine for 4 weeks (since starting to test) as well and there are studies of learning disabilities and such with them. I'd just really like to get everything under control or just have the baby. A couple more weeks would be ideal though.


----------



## Chalrhow

I would love a VBAC but my consultant and the midwives i have seen are really not supportive at all... They make me feel like im being totally irresponsible even considering a VBA3C... I have read loads on the risks of rupture etc and seems its just as safe to have a VBA3C than a repeat c/section but no one seems to want to listen to me... I will see what date they give me and hopefully i might go into labour before then, doubt it though as sons numbers 1 and 2 where both late. So if anyone has any tips to get into labour before my due date...

If i do manage to get my natural birth, id like to just have gas & air for pain relief... Ive never had an epidural but i assume its similar to the spinal block you get for c/section and i totally hate that... Hate losing the feeling of my bottom half, actually don't know whats worse... when it all starts to go numb or when the tingling & pin n needles starts when the feeling returns... Hate the hours spent in recovery, shaking, itching and being numb :(


----------



## wannabubba#4

There does not seem to be a very proactive natural / home birth team where I am either :(
Not that I am fighting for VBAC or anything but I just get the impression that they cannot be bothered and say anything to put me off my home birth - I actually am considering going in to have my baby just to save money buying a pool and the stress of worrying how my little boy will cope, but am sure all the negativity I have received has attributed to this decision too There is one midwife I really cannot stand and if she was on shift I would probably even prefer to deliver unassisted or even go to a hospital further away .... And isn't that awful that one person can make a person feel like that :( xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

donna- I agree that's awful you would want to go to such extremes to avoid her. I know how you feel though. there is an on-call dr where I will be delivering who is awful. if she shows up at all I will demand she leaves the room! I wont be doing rlt or epo. its supposed to tone the uterus to help stop hemorrhage, but i used it last time and still did. it also makes it more efficient and my contractions are efficient enough with a 45 min labor :( im not sure if it contributed to speeding things up last time, but i want a much slower labor this time. if i had slow labors i would def consider it. we dtd almost every day which is supposed to be better then epo, but again i was dilated a lot by the time labor started and we are looking for slower progress this time so no epo and will be using condoms to keep prostaglandins away this time.

char- im sorry your so pushed to not have a vbac :( hope it all goes smooth anyways :hugs:

i can honestly say the epi births i had were so much nicer. the babies were absolutely the same in all my births with or without. my recovery was exactly the same. the only difference i could note was that in the 2 i went without the epi i was in so much pain during and after labor that i couldn't hold the baby right away. :(


----------



## allforthegirl

Donna that is awful. Why do some people have to be like that. Makes you wonder why they do that job in the first place if they don't like it?!?!?

Melissa I completely get why you want another one then, maybe if my experiences were like yours I would be like sign me up LOL What ever it takes to hold our babies the soonest!


----------



## blessedmomma

allforthegirl said:


> Donna that is awful. Why do some people have to be like that. Makes you wonder why they do that job in the first place if they don't like it?!?!?

^^^^THIS EXACTLY!!!!

sacha- yeah I would like to have one again if I can. the 2 times without were awful. I hated not being able to hold them. my body was shaking uncontrollably from the pain and I was so tensed up. I had to wait for them to get something in an iv and then wait for it to kick in enough before I could even hold them :nope: not good memories. it could happen too if my labor is fast again. I had used Lamaze in my other 4 labors before getting the epi and it worked really well. then when I got to 5-6 cm I would decide it was enough and relax the rest of the labor with the epi. it never effected my labor or pushing negatively and I was able to hold my babies immediately. I need to be prepared for not getting one this time though in case it goes that way. im doing everything I can to have a slower smoother labor this time, but no promises in labor for us! I heard a lot of good things about hypnobirth and wanted to look into it, but it seems easier for me to find Lamaze resources for free.


----------



## FeistyMom

Merry Christmas and Happy boxing day and Happy new year.! 

My in laws visit went well but was so busy then somehow I volunteered to host Christmas day dinner and then family was ill. Had a crummy Tummy issue and didn't eat for 2 day. Then had to cancel or annual new year eve party (we host friends and family and do the count down on east coast time even though we live on the west coast) Because dd2 was ill. 

Just catching up and Sounds like most had a good time of it 

Sorry to hear about your situation is Iesha and I hope you get better quickly 

Can't believe our babies are due so soon. I am totally freaking out. 

I am also trying out a new toy. My in laws gave fil a new tablet and he decided to give his old one to us. I am not loving the typing and autocorrect so forgive me typos and whatnot.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Sorry for all the illness feisty, really puts a dampener on things when anyone is ill especially the little ones, hope everyone is recovered now xx

My last two labour's were quick too Melissa, only needed a help to get started last time lol. So EPO may help me with that, I am hoping lol, and RLT is only supposed to help with second stage and I am all for short pushing times ;) And as for prostaglandins lol I'll be praying I am not too sore to try and get things moving that way naturally lol.

Today, however I can't walk :'( 

I am in so much pain, the thought of another 10 weeks scares me.

Take care all, some of these babies will be here SO soon, so excited for all of you ahead of me xxx

And Sacha thanks for the hypnobook advice xxx


----------



## ladyluck8181

3rd time lucky? I have waited and waited to rejoin this group after my last 2 joins ended in me leaving :cry: but here I am in the second trimester and I feel 'safe' enough to join again :haha:

Hi everyone :flower:


----------



## allforthegirl

ladyluck8181 said:


> 3rd time lucky? I have waited and waited to rejoin this group after my last 2 joins ended in me leaving :cry: but here I am in the second trimester and I feel 'safe' enough to join again :haha:
> 
> Hi everyone :flower:

Oh I am so glad this one stuck for you. I have been waiting for you to came back!! Welcome..AGIAN!! :happydance:


----------



## allforthegirl

Melissa well I can try and help you with some of the hypnobirthing process if you want. 

Feist mel oh having LO sick during holidays really suck. Is everyone feeling better now? Oh tablets are fun. Though I usually use mine for reading. An expensive e-reader LOL, but I did put some movies on it for when I am stuck in the Dr office or something and then DS4 has something to watch. 

Donna :sad1: that doesn't sound fun at all. I hope that you can find some relief, even if it is enough to be able to get around.

Ok so I posted this on my journal, but I wanted to see if any of you have thought of doing this. Placenta encapsulation. I have been fighting the thought for a very long time because of it seeming a bit gross but came to the conclusion that the benefits out way the ickiness of it all&#8230;.. anyone though of it or heard of it or done this already?


----------



## ricschick

hi ladyluck!! congrats your slightly ahead of me and we're preg with our 5th too! xx:happydance:

hope all illnesses have buggered off and everyone is feeling better!! 
donna I hope the pain eases up can you take anything for it? or maybe have a long bath!!!!:hugs:

ive had 2 epi out of 4 births! I prefer it with out it as I find it easier to push them out, main reason for having the epi was ive been put on the hormone drip 3 times and it just makes the pain awful!! I had group b strep with my 2nd pregnancy and ever since ive had to have antibiotics before labour and which would lead me on to the drip to hurry labour along as I have quite long labours shortest being 10 hours roughly. but ihave have horrible after pain anyone else have this? and its gotten worse with each birth, dh has to be mummy for the 1st half an hour as the pain is horrible which upsets me as I want to be able to hold them to begin with rather than focussing on the pain im in. il be using EPO anything to help the cause:thumbup:

i had my booking apt today all went great blood pressure was fine and the mw was lovely and has 4 children herself which was nice as some people to get shocked at the amount of children we have lol. bloods taken and wee fine. feeling more excited now that weve seen the mw and im not so tired roll on next week for our scan i can relax more then as i still feel a little nervous :shrug:


----------



## allforthegirl

Claire that is great news!! Glad the apt went so well. Only another weeks and you will in the 2nd trimester and you can relax a bit more!! Wow time is flying. Wasn't it only yesterday that you told us you were pg!!


----------



## ricschick

I no it feels like it lol time is going quickly I cant wait for next week!! and for 2nd tri!! getting excited now which is nice.


----------



## ladyluck8181

Blinking heck Claire, feels like you only got your BFP yesterday!!!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

WOOHOO! Congrats Ladyluck!! 

So glad your appointment went well Claire!

F-Mel...GOODNESS! Sounds like a miserable amount of sickness! HUGS! How are your sugars with tummy bugs? I can see that going either way.

Donna~ I'm sorry walking is so hard already. . .overwhelming I'd guess. Hugs!!

Melissa~ I sure hope hypnobirth give another option for you and your deliver/labor is much smoother this time around hon!

5 weeks max. . .my current mantra. Whew. Pretty regular bh, uncomfortable pelvic pain, I feel like my belly is stretched to the limit. I can barely stand having clothes on it, let alone anything tight which currently leaves me with 2-3 shirts that I can tolerate. Most of the time I'm just wearing my stretchy bra and either boxers or flannel pants. Sexy, let me tell ya. HAHA!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

34 week bump. . .
 



Attached Files:







34 weeks.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## allforthegirl

I think you look great Kellie!!


----------



## blessedmomma

Kellie- that is a beautiful bump!!! im outgrowing my clothes too. and now that im as big as I was when I delivered the last 2, I have very few maternity clothes that fit. my belly is trying to peek out from my shirts :( I hate to spend more money on clothes I wont wear long

Melissa- I hope you are all recovering :( stupid sickness going around.

Claire- yay for a good first apt :happydance:

luck- whoop!!!!! so happy to see a sticky LO :D

Sacha- I would take any pointers you are willing to give! my college degrees are in psychology and sociology so I already know how to do self-hypnosis. is it similar to that??

Donna- I would def recommend rlt and epo to women who need it!!! im avoiding anything at all cost that may hurry things along or speed anything up lol. I would really like this LO to stay in longer than 37 weeks and to take longer than 1 push so the gunk gets squeezed out of her lungs and any internal bleeding in the baby is lower risk. mine come early and fast enough to bring risk on their health that im not willing to have if at all possible

if this LO comes when the last 2 did I have about 7 weeks left and that really freaks me out!!! :shock:


----------



## allforthegirl

Melissa - *YES!* Just like that!! You or should I say "I", need to practise the self hypnosis of relaxing your body or belly to allow your body to take over in the birthing process, because as soon as you have fear then it causes pain. So it is all about letting go of any fear, relax and trust your body will work best with a fully relaxed body with each surge. They say when you have mastered it well you will only feel the tightening or pressure of babies head without any pain. So with each surge your body lets go completely and relaxes. I am hoping I can master it enough to make it all the way through!!


----------



## blessedmomma

awesome! im gonna start practicing in the evenings and with BH. my BH can be pretty painful and last a minute so I had started breathing through them already :haha:


----------



## ricschick

ive also got to see a consultant this time just to be on the safe side as its my 5th pregnancy otherwise iam low risk, anyone else have this? x


----------



## FeistyMom

I love the idea of hypnobirthing! For me though, the real fear comes into play for the pushing. I absolutely cannot stand that sensation at all, I fear it, I dread it, while it is happening I am ashamed to say that I scream practically the whole time, and I'm sure the entire staff wishes I'd had an epi at that point. I haven't heard a lot about how to let go of that fear, especially for moms who have been there, done that, and had tears. I did not tear with my last, so I'm really trying to get myself in a good mindframe, but.... I dunno.

So awesome to have you back luck!

Great news about everything being healthy Claire :)

Donna - hope you get some relief tonight :(

AFM & dtd, man... DH and I just cannot seem to get our signals straight. Between stress, illness, and my seemingly random pregnancy pains/fatigue, we are in a drought this month. Going to have to see what we can do to remedy that situation this weekend; I can't imagine stopping entirely until my 6 week post partum!


----------



## allforthegirl

So during the first phase of labour (thinning and dilating) you need to need to envision the rubber bands of your cervix getting very thin and stretching up and over a balloon (your womb) with slowed relaxed breathing. Then with the second phase of labour (baby moving through the birth canal) you don't push as they say that it make it harder on you and baby. They talk about how you breath the baby down with long hard breaths down your canal.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Sounds wonderful Sacha omg how wonderful if that actually works, I really want to do it now need to start looking for a book .

Claire I never had to see a consultant at all, everywhere is different though depending on budget, staffing levels etc I suppose. Consultant will probably see you once then sign you over to midwife care, if that is what you want. 

Kellie gorgeous bump hun xx

Lucky woop congrats on your BFP, nice to see you back xx


----------



## allforthegirl

I seriously hope it does for me! I have heard those that practise lots have done it without any discomfort at all. That would be heavenly!!


----------



## blessedmomma

in college we heard about people using hypnosis for dental procedures and surgeries so I have no doubt if you do it right it would work. of course if it goes fast for me I will try anything, but im still hoping for enough time for an epi to just lay back relaxed and enjoying the moment lol


----------



## ricschick

I don't no what to do this time around as I have to have a lot of medical intervention what with the antibiotics because of the group b strep and then that mostly always leads on to the bloody hormone drip and with the horrible after pain I get I don't no wether to go for an epi early on if I no im going to have the drip and hopefully feel comfy after ive given birth or to just try to do without it as I have to admit I do feel a sense of achievement when ive done it with just gas and air but this time maybe I would just like to sit and relax pain free??? I don't no what to do???

anybody else really glad its January:haha: its all over and done with and im so looking forward to the summer!!!!


----------



## allforthegirl

Ok so I have been doing some research on the pain i have on the inside of my thigh/groin area. Apparently it is SPD, it is just that my symphysis that isn't bothering me but on the inside of legs only, but apparently that still counts. They are getting really really BAD! To the point I have to move my legs with my hands, if I have to bring them closer together. So moving in bed is getting excruciating.

So Donna this question is for you. Which birthing position is best for this? I am trying to look up the best ones but there doesn't seem to be a ton of info on this.


----------



## wannabubba#4

allforthegirl said:


> Ok so I have been doing some research on the pain i have on the inside of my thigh/groin area. Apparently it is SPD, it is just that my symphysis that isn't bothering me but on the inside of legs only, but apparently that still counts. They are getting really really BAD! To the point I have to move my legs with my hands, if I have to bring them closer together. So moving in bed is getting excruciating.
> 
> So Donna this question is for you. Which birthing position is best for this? I am trying to look up the best ones but there doesn't seem to be a ton of info on this.

Aww hunny - that is so sore, I have to lift my legs with my hands too :shrug: -Best for delivery is on all fours, water births highly recommended. You should measure your pain free gap, if you have pain opening your legs and cut alength of ribbon to attach to your birth plan and ensure no-one positions your legs further than that. Epidurals are not recommended (I know you hope not have one anyway) as they can cause irreparable damage from extended your hips too far. No stirrups, no lithotomy position, no forceps -if baby needs assisted then ventouse with you on side is better.

Here is a website that you may find useful xx

https://www.pelvicpartnership.org.uk/

OW ow ow - feel your pain hun xxx a heated wheat pack between my legs is my life saviour just now haha :blush::blush:


----------



## Chalrhow

wannabubba#4 said:


> There does not seem to be a very proactive natural / home birth team where I am either :(
> Not that I am fighting for VBAC or anything but I just get the impression that they cannot be bothered and say anything to put me off my home birth - I actually am considering going in to have my baby just to save money buying a pool and the stress of worrying how my little boy will cope, but am sure all the negativity I have received has attributed to this decision too There is one midwife I really cannot stand and if she was on shift I would probably even prefer to deliver unassisted or even go to a hospital further away .... And isn't that awful that one person can make a person feel like that :( xxx

Have they said you cant have your home birth or are they just trying to get you to change your mind... I have a midwife like that also, most of the midwives ive seen are lovely but there is one who tried to have a go at me for having so many appointments, like i had nothing better to do with my time than sit at the hospital for nearly 2 hrs each appointment, she was saying she would get her knuckles rapped for seeing me so many times, but yet its the consultant that decides all my appointments, not me ! I have no idea what i will do when it comes time for my c/section... I will probably end up going for it than be made to feel like im risking my life and babys life for wanting a natural delivery, i know i have had 3 c/sections but the thought of going through another one, knowing what to expect is filling me with dread. I hate that instead of telling you actual facts or risk %s my consultant simply says no, rupture risk is far too high :(


----------



## allforthegirl

Donna - I actually have no pain to have my legs all spread eagle, I seem only to have the pain when I need to get them together. When I try to use my muscles there that is when I have a problem. DTD doggy style (sorry TMI) actually doesn't bother me too much while I am in that position. Afterwards is sometimes a bit of a different story!!

This is all why I would love to just breathe baby down vs push him out. I think the pushing is going to really cause me issues.

Char - wow you sure have a great birthing team (insert sarcasm). I can't believe you have been given such a crap shoot! Hope that you don't get nasty MW for your birth.


----------



## FeistyMom

Sacha - you have me sold on the breathing the baby out vs pushing! Holy cow!

So as to birthing positions, I know from last delivery that the OBs at the practice I go to don't seem interested in anything but lithomy. I didn't really know any better with my first 2, but with #3 I specifically wanted to try a different position, mainly because I had torn with #1 and #2. The delivering OB basically looked me straight in the eye and said he could ensure no tears if I listened to him and did what he said. Well, sure enough I didn't tear, but #3 was also a full pound lighter than #2 and had a MUCH smaller head. So I don't know how much was his expertise vs basic physics :)

Donna - I had wanted to do an all-fours, but that was really not encouraged. I'm not sure I dig a water birth, and don't think that would be all that encouraged either, although I know they ARE possible at the hospital I'm delivering at. Just might not be something my OBs would handle. We'll see though.

Thanks for all the great info ladies!!

Claire - I know what you mean about epi. I'd always planned on having one with #1, and when I didn't have time for it, it was rough but I survived and my recovery time was pretty great, and I did feel a kind of empowering sense of accomplishment. So with #2 and #3 I was gung ho for zero pain meds. This pregnancy is getting so painful, and I KNOW I am not in as good of shape, that I'm starting to think maybe I should go the epi route instead with #4, ESPECIALLY if I end up getting induced.

Charl - what a cantankerous midwife. Sorry you have to put up with her! And all the discouragement for vbac is tough. There are documented risks for both vbac and repeat c-section, so I don't really understand why your consultant wouldn't want YOU to make the decision. I know I wouldn't want to make that kind of decision for anyone, but I guess there is a reason I'm not in medicine :D

AFM: Had an ultrasound and OB appointment today! Blood pressure was ridiculously low (90/60), didn't gain any weight in 2 weeks (but methinks flu was responsible), but baby is happy and healthy and BIG. About 79th%, at 5 lbs or so, and we could see such chubby little cheeks! Everything looked so good that I have one more 2 week break, and then weekly appointments, with an ultrasound each time. Finally - the only positive part of having GD; I get to see my LO more!


----------



## FeistyMom

Sacha - what is the name of the hypnobirth book you are using again? I want to put it on my 'new to me' tablet so i can read it at night. Should I worry about CDs at all?

Thanks! :)


----------



## blessedmomma

Melissa- yay for a healthy LO :happydance:

Sacha- I hope your leg pain doesn't get much worse, but since its spd im assuming it will be here to the end :( 

char- I have to agree with mel, certainly there are risks for both ways. its crap they wont even discuss it with you :growlmad: I don't think anyone should be bullied into birthing a different way than they want to try. of course we all may have to change plans if things don't go our preferred way, but others opinions shouldn't be our only option :hugs2:

Claire- I hope you figure out which you would like to do! you have a minute to think about which works out for you :hugs:

I have to decide if im ok with them scheduling an induction at 39 weeks if I make it that far. of course, that would ensure I made it to the hospital and would even ensure that I could get an epi. the 2 inductions I had were fabulous experiences so I cant say im nervous about that. silly enough my main issue is that it would likely be scheduled 1-2 days after my youngest ds 2nd birthday and I would like a little extra time between their bdays. I know how silly that sounds :roll: and its 2 weeks further than my last 2 labors began so I may not even make it, so im not sure it will matter anyways. this is silly too, but my other reason is that its very sweet to me that they pick their own birthday. I don't know why I feel that way though :shrug:


----------



## allforthegirl

Feisty Mel Well I am glad that I could assist!! For me I think it will help with the SPD. If I can breathe him down then I shouldn't have to worry about injuring myself further!!

Glad your LO one is doing well!! Though it sucks about your BP!! 

AFM I am trying to get rid of this crazy increased thirst. My mouth is excruciating dry at night and all day I have been feeling like I can't wet it. i have drank so much!!


----------



## allforthegirl

Melissa - I understand why it would be a bit rushed, but at least you would know the day your baby will be here, and I think if you go as fast as you say you do then, yah i would want to do the same!


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks Sacha! DH and I are supposed to talk about it tonight and hopefully come to a decision if we will schedule it or not. 

I haven't been doing our 3-4 hr grocery shopping trips, but today I had to go to a nearby city where my mom lives and exchange some tablets they got my kids for Christmas. 2 were broken. we were there for over 2 hours and then stopped for lunch. my back and hips were aching so bad and I kept having (tmi) a wet feeling. I told DH I thought I might be leaking fluid or something. turns out I just lost some more plug a few mins ago in the bathroom :( guess that may have been what I was feeling. very nervous im not gonna make it too far this time again. DH wants me to quit walking so much. it wasn't planned to be out so long, but im upset I didn't stay home today.


----------



## allforthegirl

Melissa - that has got to be scary, please do and try not to walk so much. We don't need you to be the first of us that have our babies!! :hugs:


----------



## FeistyMom

Yikes Melissa! Hope that little one stays put for at least another month!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Sachs I have an insatiable thirst too, feel very dehydrated and cannot overcome it, drinking more makes me pee more and that is all. Never had this problem before, very annoying!!!

Melissa rest hunny please,hope your okayxxx


----------



## allforthegirl

Well I still woke up with the thirst, even if I did help the dryness in my throat last night with a humidifier. I also have started to have a lozenges as I started getting a slight sore throat from being so dry. I hope that clears up quick. I really don't need my immune system any lower right now as H1N1 is really bad here. I want the vaccine but I won't be able to have it if I am sick&#8230;..


----------



## ricschick

Melissa maybe you should go and get checked incase you are leaking? try and rest as much as you can and keep those legs firmly closed!

iesha where are you I hope your ok x

guys I hope the aches and pain ease up pregnancy is fun huh! lol xx

I kept waking in the night last night just sweating! I get so hot lately and I was only wearing a vest and knickers
roll on next week x


----------



## allforthegirl

Claire I too am sweating at night, but it is below the belly and in-between my legs :haha: I cannot sleep if it hot in the house&#8230;. and hot I mean like anywhere above 65F/18C. I would like to have it go lower but my DH already says he is freezing.


----------



## ladyluck8181

Have you mentioned the thirst to the dr Hun? I know it's a symptom for GD but you'd think it would flare up before now but maybe don't rule it out just I case iykwim.

AFM, I started buying baby stuff eeeeek :happydance: just my changing bag and the steriliser for now but it's a start :happydance:


----------



## allforthegirl

I have an apt on Mon so I will mention it then. Maybe I am just not drinking enough on a day to day basis. Who knows, could be a cold too&#8230;. but I want to rule out anything that could cause me issues with baby!!


----------



## Chalrhow

I was going to say increased thirst is a sign of GD too... I don't have increased thirst, infact i don't think i drink anywhere near what i should.

Ok i haven't bought this baby any bottles or sterilizer as i am really determined i want to breast feed but now im thinking when i seen ladyluck8181 post that maybe i should buy bottles etc, but then i might be easily tempted to make a bottle and give up breastfeeding :shrug:


----------



## allforthegirl

That is why I am not buying any bottles&#8230;. I think it can be an easy out when things go wrong. Though I do have some, but there is only two and they are for pumping. I am trying to keep them buried until we have mastered BF and then daddy can do a feeding or two later ;)


----------



## ladyluck8181

I am not planning on breast feeding at all, I have ME so have chosen to ease myself so that DH can help with night feeds from day one rather than wait weeks for me to establish so I can express. 

I have breastfed my others and still used a steriliser for soothers so I'd say it's a good thing to have in but maybe not the bottles lol.


----------



## allforthegirl

What is ME? 

You need to do what you feel is right. I hope my comment made you feel other wise. As I support women in what ever decision they make, because it is your decision, and no one else's!! <3<3<3


----------



## wannabubba#4

I passed my GTT only a few weeks ago, so don't think that can be the cause of my thirst, and my glucose levels were totally fab too, wasn't as if I was borderline -but I do agree that if you haven't been tested then maybe worthwhile mentioning to your doctor hun

xxx


----------



## ladyluck8181

allforthegirl said:


> What is ME?
> 
> You need to do what you feel is right. I hope my comment made you feel other wise. As I support women in what ever decision they make, because it is your decision, and no one else's!! <3<3<3

No of course it didn't :hugs:

ME is chronic fatigue syndrome, at it's worse I can sleep for days but on a normal day I just tire a lot easier than your average person. Pregnancy isn't being kind to it at the moment but I'm hoping it will improve as the weeks go on.


----------



## Chalrhow

I think i might leave the bottles... I think if i had them and formula in the house i would be too tempted... All my others have been bottle fed... Can always send OH out for bottles and some ready made milk if breastfeeding doesn't work out. Hoping i get some sleep tonight... My littlest was up all of last night... She has a cough and it keeps waking her up... Totally exhausted :coffee:


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I'm going to give BF'ing a try again but am a little nervous about my psoriatic arthritis hitting full force after the pregnancy is over. I've been in remission WITH the pg (thank GOD) but I have pretty severe neck/shoulder issues. 

Hope that LO stays in for a while Mel! Goodness girl!

I have the excessive thirst but also GD. 

Frustrated and crabby here I guess. Hopefully before the child comes I will have my sugar under control, but definitely not a given these days. Not much longer at least! :)


----------



## allforthegirl

Donna yes I was tested, and the first one I failed then second i passed. They didn't say I was border line or anything, but I am still going to mention it to her.

Ann-Marie Wow girl that sucks. :hugs:

Char Your poor LO!! Have you tried putting vicks on feet? I know it sounds very weird but it works for some reason. If it helps you two sleep it is so worth it!!

Kellie I sure hope your arthritis stays in remission too. As for your sugars, I am so hoping that you will get them sorted out soon, it has been a long uphill battle for you and these sugars!


----------



## blessedmomma

char- we have the same thing going on. think the colds and coughing around here are turning into croup :(

donna and sacha- I hope you two figure out what all the thirst is about! that happened to me in my last 2 pregnancies and I had low amniotic fluid with both. not saying that's what is wrong, but extra thirst can indicate things :hugs:

kellie- I hope you get it under control very soon :(

I plan to bf, but I have bottles too. and my last LO drinks formula since I quit bfing him so I will have formula around if I need it. there were 2 times in the middle of the night when he was very little that I was so very thankful to have a bottle of formula for him. it didn't make me keep him on it, just was a relief to have a break those 2 times from the pain and gave me some sleep to refresh me. im thinking I want her to take 1 bottle of formula a night from the start while I shower to keep her happy (mason screamed while I showered for his first 5 months even when I fed him right before. it was so stressful!) and to hopefully keep her a little fuller around bedtime.


----------



## allforthegirl

Melissa I looked that up and I can't find any info on the link between extra thirst and low amniotic fluid&#8230;.. Gosh I sure hope that isn't the case


----------



## blessedmomma

I hope not too! it was very scary with them. not sure if its supposed to be a symptom of low amniotic fluid or not :shrug: I only had 2 symptoms with both of them. reduced movements starting around 30 wks and I was so thirsty with them I constantly had to be drinking something. I was checked for GD with both of them and was negative so I know I didn't have it. never was extremely thirsty like that or had reduced fetal movements with any of my others.


----------



## FeistyMom

I don't plan on using formula for a while but will probably end up doing combo feeds if/when I go back to work. But I don't plan on buying new bottles either. Never had a sterilizer but I did love using the medela microwave bags. LO will definitely be using bottles, I just figure I'll use the ones I have and only buy new ones if he/she doesn't like the ones I have. 

I'm actually starting to buy for this baby and get out our existing baby stuff. This weekend I have to put away the rest of the Christmas stuff and then i get to open up our bins of newborn stuff!


----------



## blessedmomma

Melissa- yay for getting newby stuff out!!! I had bought a lot of used girl clothes for this one since the last 4 are boys and we busted it all out and washed it up this weekend :) so much fun folding and putting it all away in her drawers :happydance: I will still go through the boys stuff to pick and choose what I can use with her. im sure they had some light blues/greens that could be used for either.

anyone have their bags mostly packed or am I just a freak lol


----------



## Chalrhow

allforthegirl said:


> Char Your poor LO!! Have you tried putting vicks on feet? I know it sounds very weird but it works for some reason. If it helps you two sleep it is so worth it!!

Do you know i actually read this somewhere before, think it was on facebook, and you have just reminded me to try it... Thanks, im going to try that tonight... She is fine during the day, its just at night time her cough starts and keeps her awake... Ended up with her in my bed last night... Never again, I was kicked in the head, slapped in the face and used as a pillow... She slept most of the night, i ended up on the sofa :dohh:

Kellie... How have your blood sugars been ? How are you getting on with the insulin ? My blood sugars have still be pretty crazy, but as long as baby is growing fine im trying not to worry too much about them... I have another scan on the 7th, and hopefully baby is still around the 50th line, cant wait, its been almost 3 weeks since my last one with Christmas and new year.

blessedmomma... I had actually never heard of croup until last week when my little boy was rushed into hospital struggling to breathe, paediatrician at the hospital said it could have been caused by croup... Was very scary... Hope your little ones are better soon !!

Not got my bag pack yet, but planning to start buying stuff to pack soon... I will probably pack mine at 38 weeks.


----------



## aussiettc

Hi ladies I'm due in August with number 5 do you mind if I join you here. 
It will be nice to talk to others that have more than one or two.


----------



## ladyluck8181

I wish I had some of our old bits to dust off but there was never going to be a number 5 so we got rid! I must admit buying everything again all over is really daunting, so much has changed since I had my last baby 5 years ago! I don't know recommendations anymore or what's a waste Of money so I'm kinda winging it with lists at the mo :rofl:

Welcome aussie and congrats x


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Thanks Char. . .they're not "set" yet but I am in contact with my nurse every day while she adjusts dosage, which makes me feel much better. I'd like a couple weeks of steady numbers before the babe comes so I'll stop worrying about a 12 pounder. ;) I've been spilling ketones for weeks as well, which is frustrating. There are studies that show lower IQ and learning disabilities with the ketones. Just hoping for the best. I've been trying not to post every day as I'm such a debbie downer all the time. I'm really not BLAH 24/7. . .I promise! I just can't really vent about worries anywhere but here as my family just freaks out. 

As usual, thanks for listening ladies! I know it's not much longer. . .and I have every day contact now so things will get better. :)

I start my twice a week NST's on Monday and have another ultrasound a week from Monday! I'm much less worried when we're checking on the bug more often.


----------



## allforthegirl

Melissa I don't think that you are crazy. My bags are packed, for the most part that is. I think it is a good idea to have them packed if you are known to go early. :thumbup:

Mel how exciting! I really enjoyed going through all the old and new things I get to put this little man into!! :yipee:

Char I hope it works for you. We mommas need our sleep! :sleep: I have one spot on my back that is threatening to keep me awake all night. I broke down and got dh to put tiger balm on it. It idid help enough for me just to get comfortable.

aussiettc Welcome :hi: you are more than welcome to join!! Congrats! :flower:

Ann-Marie I was the same. We got rid of everything (though baby clothes just went to my brother, so I got those back). I actually enjoyed get this one new things. He has a beautiful three in one crib, and new car seat. The only other big item we are going to buy is the high chair, and it is a wooden convertible one that even adults can sit on. So he will be able to use it for ever if we needed him to LOL.

Kellie Oh that is great news that you will have an everyday contact. I am sure you feel 90% better now to have that extra support!! And as for a 12lbs baby remember that her head won't fit a big baby, you may very well still be able to deliver her just fine. My SIL had a little boy with a very large head and a GD baby, so I think you will be just fine ;) P.S. don't worry about the complaining we all know you are going through something pretty tough, we are hear to listen to you!!

AFM I am a honeydue mellon!! :wohoo:


----------



## FeistyMom

Kellie we totally get it :) glad to hear that your practice is taking good care of you and monitoring closely! 

Melissa I am way behind you. Not really anything ready for this wee one. Will be buying supplies packing and setting up the nursery over the next two weeks though! 

Charlie - scary about croup and I hope your girl gets better sleep without flopping on you! 

Welcome and congrats aussie! 

Ann-marie - I did give some of my stuff to my sister last year but I got a bin back. I'm just hoping my mobile wrap is in there. 

I'm also struggling with new stuff envy because I have a perfectly good playard with bassinet and changing table, but the newer models are so cute and this one is almost 7years old. If I find a good sale it'll be mine!


----------



## allforthegirl

Claire I am sorry i must have missed you :hugs: My boys have all had croup. There have been times where Ds1 was passing out because of it. It can be very scary, though I am now in a province that doesn't treat it with a nebulizer like my older three got. So it is all about just managing the cough, and vicks on the feet does help a bit with that. I feel you pain with that love!! Hopefully your LO gets better soon.


----------



## ladyluck8181

Vicks on feet is a good one, it does seem to ease them some!

My youngest seems to be coming down with a germ, she's not moved for the last few hours and her temp is going up and up. Just given her some paracetamol and will see how she is. I am praying she is well enough for school on Tuesday when they return as my son has his pre-op for a big surgery and I don't want to have to reschedule it as it means his op will be pushed back even more.


----------



## allforthegirl

ladyluck8181 said:


> Vicks on feet is a good one, it does seem to ease them some!
> 
> My youngest seems to be coming down with a germ, she's not moved for the last few hours and her temp is going up and up. Just given her some paracetamol and will see how she is. I am praying she is well enough for school on Tuesday when they return as my son has his pre-op for a big surgery and I don't want to have to reschedule it as it means his op will be pushed back even more.

Another neat trick, this one is for bring down a stubborn temp. Give your LO frozen juice pops/tubes. If you can cool them off significantly from the inside out it seems to help better then from the outside in..


----------



## Miss406

Pregnant with #6!
E.D.D 24/06/14
2B 3G currently :)


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Welcome and congratulations Miss 406~


----------



## Chalrhow

Welcome Miss406... Im pregnant with number 6 also :) 

Welcome aussiettc 

Well baby is in bed, had her feet covered in Vicks and so far so good :thumbup:

I love the smell of vicks... Have some on a tissue and keep sniffing it lol


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Welcome aussiettc! I missed your post!

I could easily become a Vicks addict. :D

Thank you all for being so sweet. <3

Iesha: You need to check in. . .I'm worried about you chica!


----------



## ricschick

welcome and congrats aussie and miss406 xx


----------



## allforthegirl

Welcome miss406 :hi:

Wow it is nice to see more moms join us!!

Yes I second that Kellie&#8230;. Iesha I too have been wondering how you are doing!!


----------



## blessedmomma

welcome miss406 and aussiettc!!! :)

Iesha- where ya at lady???


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

In L&D since 7:30 last night. Tons of contractions. I was dilated to 1 and thick, couple hours later I am 2 and 50% effaced. I had two shots of terbutaline. A bolus of mag sulfate and now on the mag drip but it isn't stopping the contractions. Not positive if they will keep me here or fly me to Denver 4 hours away. I don't have my bag packed. Anyway, will let you know when I hear anything new.


----------



## ladyluck8181

Oh gosh kellie! Good luck, hope everything is ok xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

oh Kellie - hope you are doing okay hun - nearly 35 weeks now , so am sure baby will be fine , but stay put baby another couple of weeks for mumma <3

Iesha -how are things hun? we are al worried about you, hope you are taking care xx

Welcome to the new ladies, congrats on your BFP 's 

Charlene hope your LO is doing better, I love Vicks smell too

Sacha how is that playroom coming along now? 

Claire - not long til your scan now, bet your excited (and nervous) that first one especially is nerve wracking lol Am sure all will be perfect.

FeistyMel I got rid of most of my baby stuff before too, but did have two Moses baskets (bassinets) in my loft, but fell in love with a new one, that was going for a song lol and couldn't resist haha -so now I have three (and for a baby who will probably not sleep in one, my others never did settle in them haha,, always ended up in with me )

AFM- SPD is murder, hardly getting about now, cannot believe I could still have 10 weeks of this to go (I know I should just be glad baby is healthy and I do carry to term with no actual complications but I am sore :'( ) 

xxx hope e1 else is well xx


----------



## allforthegirl

OMG Kellie!!! Oh no that little monkey. I am sure that everything will go well, just sucks that she won't wait. Guess she can't wait to see you!!! Keep us informed, and I am sending you two loads of strength.

Donna It is my eldest new bedroom, and no nothing is getting done at the moment. We are short of cash, so that kinda puts things on hold. IT will get done sooner than later, sometimes things don't get done when we need them to be. As for you SPD I would be complaining too, cause it isn't about the pg it is about how you can't get around and the pain. So don't feel bad I would gripe about that too. <3


----------



## Miss406

Thanks for the welcome ladies :D

Sorry to hear that Kellie, how far along are you?


----------



## FeistyMom

Congratz and welcome miss406 :)

Kellie - Yikes! I hope you are staying somewhat comfortable at least. 50% effaced seems ok if they can stop the contractions. Don't they usually say that us repeat mamas end up 100% effaced much earlier than first timers? I'm sending lots of strength and positive energy your way. Baby is probably just fine, but I know you had more shopping and prepping to do!

Iesha - Worried about ya sweetie; hoping you were able to recover from flu!

Got caught up in work, will hopefully catch up with everyone later!


----------



## allforthegirl

So I went for my apt in the deep freeze today and it's not until tomorrow. Oops :dohh:


----------



## blessedmomma

Kellie!!!! hope you and Janessa are ok :hugs: she will likely be fine now, but a little longer would be nice. your babies like to come early like mine. I am taking Epsom salt (magnesium sulfate) baths and started taking magnesium pills yesterday in hopes to settle my BH down and cook this LO a bit longer than the last 2.

Sacha- of course that's how it would go!!!! I go in Thursday and need to take DH's fmla in so he can take paternity leave. 

we have decided we will agree to be induced if we make it to 39 weeks. I am going to do everything I can to make it there. at least I know we would be at the hospital and not pushing a baby out on the way there :wacko: so 9 weeks to go max for me


----------



## ricschick

kellie oh I hope baby stays put a little longer!!! I hope your ok!!! baby will be fine xx

thanks donna iam nervous im a little scared that when we go there will be nothing there or something (touch wood) I no im probably being silly but il be glad when Thursday comes!! the spd sounds horrible donna I really feel for you is there nothing they can do to help you? or any pain meds?? I hope it eases up even just a little xx

I too have no baby clothes or moses basket or anything the only thing I do have is some baby blankets and that's about it so il have to get everything which im quite excited about! 

I hope everyone is doing good xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

I felt exactly the same before my first scan too, I remember being so relieved that there was actually a baby in there lol.
As for the SPD, I have been prescribed stronger pain killers to take when the pain is bad but after taking only one a day for a few nights, I had reduced fetal movements so baby obviously didn't likeit. So for now iI am just plodding along. Physio cannot do anything else,well not in my area. Acupuncture might help but my physio cannot do it and they won't refer me elsewhere because it is not my catchment area. Warm baths and a heated pack helps. 

Anyone heard from Kellie or Iesha? Xxx


----------



## allforthegirl

Claire I remember that feeling. As with having an ectopic previously, I was scared that it would be in the wrong place again. GL I am sure everything will be fine.

Donna no I have not heard from either. I am scared Iesha contracted the H1N1. We are getting pretty bad here and another girl on another thread I am on also had it and her baby was delivered early, and then was put into a medically induced coma. Scary stuff. I don't remember if Iesha said she got the shot or not. and I have heard it is starting to peak in the Toronto area :sad1:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Oh I hope that's not the case, hope she is just resting xxx


----------



## allforthegirl

I agree 1000%


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Thanks ladies!
So far we are hanging in! :)
Still contracting on the mag but much less. I will finish up with it at 3:30 am and get my 2nd steroid shot as well. Then we wait and see if the diva is going to be patient! Ultrasound this morning estimates 6 pounds and the 28 hours of monitoring so far looks fantastic. There isn't really anything more we can do if she decides to come. Mag sulfate is evil. Insulin is evil (I get HOURLY) finger sticks. 2 iv's, a catheter, Bp cuff, 1 hour of sleep in 2 days. I need a nap, and a drink! Lol!


----------



## Chalrhow

Kellie... 6lbs is a good weight... Hope she decides to stay in a little longer and i hope you manage to get some rest ! 

Iesha... Hope your ok also !!


----------



## Miss406

Hope you can get some rest hun! 
To try and put your mind at rest, my firstborn was only 5lb 9oz born and with absolutely no help (no steriod injections or suchlike) he needed nothing after birth but a whiff of oxygen as he was startled and shocked from the 'delivery' (Caesarean)

So even if she decides to come early there is a exceptionally strong chance she won't need much / if any help!
Of course I hope she stays put there for a little while longer for you but please try not to panic if not.. 

:hugs:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Glad you checked in Kellie, still hoping baby stays put a bit longer but sounds like she is doing fab if she does come sooner. And hopefully would not need too long in SCBU or NICU if at all , take care and keep us posted if you can, you are in my thoughts. And can hardly believe we are on labor watch already. Xxxx


----------



## Masonsbaby

Oh my goodness praying for U and Jenessa Kellie!


----------



## allforthegirl

Kellie I am glad they have been able to slow things down and keep her in. Sucks that you haven't been able to sleep well though. :hugs: You tell her to stay in cause we were supposed to have our babies closer together!! :winkwink:


----------



## allforthegirl

Wow I woke up this morning and under my belly is very tender. I am ok sitting or lying down, but standing, and walking is . Wonder if this monkey went and engaged himself again.:haha:

I have been having way more baby dreams again. One that has me a tad bit upset is I just gas birth and then my baby in a day went from brand new to 3. I was running around trying to find my little baby, and my dh was looking at me all weird saying that is our baby! I just couldn't believe him as I was in a full panic.:blush:


----------



## FeistyMom

Kellie - glad to hear that things are looking good; hope you manage some actual sleep today!

Sacha - I hate dreams like that; the panicky feeling seems to stay with me all day. Just use it as a reminder to cherish every moment with your new lil one :)

Iesha - still sending lots of positive energy your way! Hoping for the best, and that you've managed to avoid H1N1.

AFM, while I most definitely feel like I'm ready to be done feeling pregnant, I don't have any actual nesting energy or emotion right now. It is so weird. Maybe I'm just daunted by how much I have left to do and how short a time to do it, but I'm having way more difficulty really feeling bonded to this baby than I did the others, and of course that starts the guilt cycle.

Anyone else feeling kind of distant with their lil one?


----------



## allforthegirl

Mel Yes me. Though with all the movement I been feel lately it is getting better. But I even think to myself, why am I doing this. Did we really need to have another child? But we really wanted one before so, I am sure it is just the anxieties of bring another child into an already big family, and if we are stretching ourselves too thin. I think we will be awesome!! Plus once our LO are here I think all those thoughts will just float away.


----------



## ricschick

kellie im glad shes staying put for now but 6lb is a great weight so if she does decide to join the party sooner then im sure she will be just fine!! I hope you can get some sleep!!!

I think its normal to feel a bit daunted by the fact we're having another baby I no I do sometimes seeing as we thought we had finished and then we changed our minds lol but it will be wonderful once there here! x


----------



## wannabubba#4

I am desperate to get nesting, desperate mentally but physically cannot do it and it is driving me insane lol. Hubby says that is why he is here and I have to just make him a list lol but I am wanting to do it . I am not sleeping at night much am sore when I stand or walk and am basically just grumpy haha and was thinking today, it's only three weeks until the midwives will want to come see me at home regarding delivery and procedures etc lol... So I better get a shuffle on soon.

Maybe tomorrow will be a good day lol, I dread anyone popping in to visit at the moment, the house looks like a bomb has hit!

Xxx


----------



## allforthegirl

Donna I hear you. I hate having company just show up like that. I have specific standards for the way company sees my home LOL. :winkwink:

I too am just down in the dumps today. I am extra tired and emotional. Everything seems bad today. I need to crawl into my hole and wait for it to be over!!:argh:

I had my appt today and everything looks good with babe. He is very low in my pelvis, not even a drop of fluid below his head, and so low you can't even see his face!! So no picture,.. bummer! Today my Dr about the thirst and she is running another sugar test and iron. Though she did say we do need more water at this stage.

Ok I think I am off to my hole now..:sad1: sorry for raining on your parade.


----------



## FeistyMom

Donna - I hope you get some energy tomorrrow! My DH is willing (not always happy tho) to do the baby prep work, but... I don't WANT him to be sorting through the clothes and doing the baby laundry. *I* want to do that. I just can't do it until Christmas is packed up, and I don't like the way he puts things away. He is pretty careless and just crams things into boxes, so much of it ends up ruined or in pretty sorry shape when I go to get it out next. With any luck we'll both get that magical energy and you can have some relief from the SPD, and all your housework will sort itself out :D

Sacha - *HUGS* I totally know how you feel. I'm having a relatively good day today while I'm in the office and basically just sitting at a computer, but the thought of going home and making dinner and cleaning up and doing laundry and all the other normal things on top of the extra chores for holiday mess and new baby have me overwhelmed. Take some time in your hole and be comfy cozy for today. There is always tomorrow :D


----------



## allforthegirl

Thanks Mel. I am curled up on my couch with my comfy housecoat on, and already had my second nap of the day. Planning on make a cream cheese pizza dip, something easy that I don't have to prepare much, then crawl back on the couch and not move anywhere for the rest of the day. I am being patient with myself promise, I know tomorrow is another day and will be better. Apparently I need to take this day for me!!


----------



## blessedmomma

Sacha- sorry you are having a rough time :(

Donna- I feel the same!!! except every now and then I get a bit of energy and try to do something. it doesn't last long and within a few minutes im huffing and puffing out of breath and in pain. I don't even have spd, but a bit of exertion and my back/hips/pelvis hurt so bad!!!! cant imagine what you must feel like :nope: I think most of my pain is just her being so very low.

Melissa- :hugs: im sure you will bond more and more every day. cant say I feel the same, but I feel for ya! maybe it is like everyone said and its just anxiety from adding another :shrug: we would like more if its possible so I haven't experienced that. what do you feel like its from???

Kellie- im hoping and praying for you and LO :hugs2:


----------



## FeistyMom

***Warning - long fussy post to follow***

There are probably a lot of reasons why I am feeling distant/disconnected. I really wanted at least 4 children, but this is #4 and DH has said we're done, so being my 'last' is overshadowing the actual pregnancy. It might be that the last 2 pregnancies were associated with significant loss as well (MIL with #2, dad with #3), and I'm just holding my breath that great-grandma makes it for #4 (she plans on visiting us after baby is born). Or it might really just be about my job. I was a workaholic before having kids, and it was a bit of a rocky transition to go from 80+ hours a week working to playing a smaller and smaller role at the office as I spent more and more time at home. My satisfaction at the office has gone downhill big time, in no small part because I just feel like I'm not spending enough quality time with each child, and I'm missing some of the joys of their childhood.

But... I'm terrified of being a sahm. My mom did not work outside of the home my entire childhood, and she's an emotional train wreck. The rational part of me knows that it wasn't cause & effect - she didn't become so crazy because she stayed home, she just was fairly unemployable. I do take after my mom in certain ways, and I'm scared that spending more time with me would be detrimental to my kids and that I'll become my mother. So I keep wanting to find a parttime solution so I can spend more time with the kids, but still differentiate myself from my mom. But I can't find anything that makes sense financially, and it stresses me out so bad.

So I guess #4 is just forcing me to revisit it again, and rethink my priorities - do my preschoolers really need to go to the montessori program I picked out? Will DD2 be scarred for life if we DONT go to Disneyland for her 5th bday, since we went for DD1's 5th bday? Do the kids need to go to the parochial school my dad went to or would switching to the public school make more sense? All these things that I really don't want to think about, and don't want to have to sacrifice versus working a job I no longer take any joy or satisfaction from, surrounded daily by people who either want me to do things that are a waste of time or actively prevent me from doing anything useful.


----------



## blessedmomma

Melissa- I know somewhat of what you mean and my heart goes out to you so much!!! my mom was a sahm til I was around 13 or 14. she was really depressed and laid on the couch a lot, yelled a lot, and well was pretty much an emotional wreck. not that after she started working was any better though. she was just around less so us kids got wild and did what we pleased. not good! I was a work-a-holic too!! I have 2 degrees and even was working on a masters. I worked for the government here and even when I got sick of it I didn't give it up. when we were surprised with #3 I was forced to take time off, but planned to go back one day. I was terrified of being a sahm and being like my mom. I thought I would go crazy at home and just hate it. now I wouldn't change a thing!!! im nothing like my mom. I stay so busy with homeschooling the kids and playing with them, some days fly by incredibly fast. I could never see myself laying around or being emotionally distraught all the time. I really love it and cant imagine doing anything else. I know my purpose raising my kids is greater than anything I have ever done with my time and I wish I would have started earlier. there is not a chance I will leave and go back to work even when they are older. I know what trouble me and my siblings got into with both parents working. my girls are 13 and 15 and need just as much direction and guidance as they ever have, just in different ways. im sorry your DH has just decided this baby will be the last without discussing it or anything. I hope he realizes its something you should both agree upon. and im sorry its stealing your joy from this pregnancy. im afraid I would feel the same. :hugs2:


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Thanks for all the wishes, I just skimmed as I'm wiped out. Wanted to let you all know I'm HOME! Baby Ness is still INSIDE the belly. :D I'm still contracting but for 24 hours the contractions did not affect the cervix so she sent me home on procardyia. I'll have NO clue probably when real labor starts as these contractions HURT like a big dog and have periods that are VERY regular and very close together. We shall see! LOL! 

Having a lovely evening home with my husband listening to jazz, had a hot bath and he made dinner.


----------



## blessedmomma

aw good man taking care of his honey! sorry your still in so much pain. and all the meds they have you on making you feel like crap. what we mommies do for our LO's! :hugs:


----------



## allforthegirl

Mel - :hugs:

Kellie - Oh that is great news!! glad you are home.

AFM I forgot to mention I had this period like smell when I was changing out my liner this morning. I thought it very strange, but with everything else going on I guess I forgot. Well I just googled it, and many women seem to get it late in their pg's. Yet there was no definite answer so I messaged my friend who is mw in a different province. She said that smell is usually from the plug coming loose or blood show. Then when she found out my due date she said guess he may just be early. 

Any of you ladies ever get this smell before labour?


----------



## FeistyMom

Thank you Melissa that is exactly what I needed to hear! 

Kellie - so glad you are home safe and sound! And that lo is staying put and baking a little bit longer :) 

Sacha - I get that too!


----------



## ricschick

kellie ah im glad your home and baby is safe and sound!! I hope she stays put for a while longer!!! and what a good dh!!:thumbup:

donna I hope you can be a bit more mobile and get the things done that you want to! I no how frustrating that is wanting to do stuff but not being able too!!:hugs:

mel I hope your mood brightens and you feel better im a sahm and I do love it and think its invaluable but eventually I will go back to work I think once their a bit older but it will have to be a job which revolves around them and not the other way! my mum was a sahm too and crap at it an alcoholic and didn't no where we were from one moment to the next! and my goal has never to be like her and im definitely not like her! im not perfect but I put our children first, so don't feel bad about it you will never be like your mum because you care too much!! try and forget everything and enjoy the rest of your pregnancy xx:hugs:

iesha where are you:nope:??? xx

when did everyone first feel their baby move?? I was laying on my side in bed last night and im sure I felt a little thud? might be too early tho. x

1 more sleep!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Chalrhow

Claire... :happydance: 1 more sleep... With baby no2 i felt him around 15wks, before that i wasn't sure, no3 was between 13/14weeks, numbers 4 & 5 where both around 12 weeks but for some reason this 1 was way after 20 weeks for definite kicks/movement :shrug: 

Kellie... Glad you are home and baby is still inside !! 

I have no energy either just now... Feel like i have lots to do and no time/energy to do it... Trying not to stress about it... Had consultant appointment & scan yesterday... Baby is still on 50th line... 5lb 12 oz... Looks cute and chunky... Baby wouldn't co operate at all... Wanted to hide but finally got a cute picture... Didn't get to see my own consultant so no date for c/section and back in 2 weeks... Then i should only have 3 weeks left :happydance: 
I have to register my 4 year old for school next week and my 2 year old for nursery... They are getting so big so fast :( Well i am away to sort the boys clothes... Shouldn't take much energy... See what i can keep and pass between them... My 4yr old is in clothes for 6yr olds and my 2 yr old is in 2/3 yrs... So means holding on to clothes for around 3 years before they finally fit him... Wish i had more space.


----------



## allforthegirl

Mel - I wonder how early he will actually be? As I woke up a bit uncomfortable again, not as bad as yesterday, but I didn't walk around as much. I am going to test this, I am going to take a walk around walmart and see if that makes me lose more plug. The tops of my hips feel stretched and sore LOL.

Claire with this baby i thought I felt him around 10 weeks a couple times and then nothing until closer to 18 weeks. Only 1 more day? :wohoo: That is exciting!!

Char I know exactly how you feel. I need to do so much in my home, but I really don't want to, to be honest. Though I know it needs to be done&#8230;. so maybe I will do a couple things and then nap&#8230;. LOL I also understand the space thing for clothing. I have bins and bins full of clothing to pass to the next child. i too only keep the good stuff, anything worn out I either give away or trash it. You will get things done. You will, just be patient on yourself. Take a sleepy day if you need to, I feel way better after taking mine. Not that I have all the energy in the world to do much, but I am not nearly as moody ;)


----------



## ladyluck8181

Claire - I am just starting to feel wriggles and kicks now :flower:

I burst into tears this morning, I was sat on my own in living room watching one born; what happened next? and I burst into tears because I realised I'm having another baby :rofl: gotta love hormones!:dohh::dohh:


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I'm sorry you're feeling so down Mel! BIG hugs sweetie! 

LOL Sacha, I burst into tears about things SO much more minimal than watching One Born! :)

Thanks so much for all the well wishes! I slept SO great last night. From 8:30 until 7am, only peed twice! So amazing. :) Hospital bag is packed for the most part, a few things for Jenessa in a separate bag. Mark is going to install the base of the car seat today as well. We have a REALLY old car, so hopefully it will all be okay. I feel weird, they were so sure she'd come while we were there, now it's days or weeks or maybe hours. I want her to stay in a bit longer, but the anticipation is much different now. Funny how the brain works that way. :)

Such a whirlwind!


----------



## allforthegirl

LOL @ Kellie that was Ann-Marie that mentioned the show. ;)

Well my walk around wallyworld was decent. Didn't really know what to expect, so I guess we will see. I am sure I may not feel that way again for a few more days. Time to really practise those relaxation technics!!


----------



## blessedmomma

Claire- I felt my last few really early. this one took forever since I have anterior placenta. I would say being your 5th, could very well be feeling baby now :baby:

char- ah hand me down clothes. I have 4 boys in a row ages 6, 4, 2, 1. my sis has 5 boys who are all older than them. so we get all her hand me downs and then pass it along all of ours. I have so much in storage to hang on to, but at least I will barely ever have to buy them clothes! really just underwear and occasionally socks and shoes :thumbup:

ladyluck818- gotta love preggo hormones! :flower:

Kellie- I think I would be the same! when you have to suddenly be prepared for baby and then have to wait :coffee: im sure I would stay in that mode too.

Sacha- hope all your walking helps things along :winkwink:

I am craving ice! sending DH out to get some today. he is home sick lol. funny I have only been anemic once, but crave ice every time :wacko: MUST HAVE SOME and my fridge doesn't make the soft kind you can chew easily.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Sorry Ann Marie! Pg brain. . HAHAHA. . we all have such a good excuse for now.


----------



## ladyluck8181

Lol I'll forgive you! How has the bump been today? :flower:


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

:) GOOD! Contractions here and there...diarrhea, some spotting from all the cervical checks. LOL! All good signs that my body is preparing.


----------



## allforthegirl

Is your belly tender at all?


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

A little. . .not horribly so. . .my ankles have swollen up like balloons today for no reason. LOL! Haven't had that in a few weeks. Wondering if it's from all the fluids in the hospital.


----------



## blessedmomma

wow great signs Kellie!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## allforthegirl

I am getting more period type pains today, and my belly just feels off.


----------



## FeistyMom

You are getting so close Sacha!

My emotions are a bit ragged today - mainly on the angry/frustration side. I was unreasonably angry with my kids this morning for not being ready on time and making a mess (dumped bubbles in the bathroom), and it carried over to work too.

Last week it was weepiness, where I would cry over almost anything, and at one point literally cried over nothing. I had no idea why, but I was sobbing.

Hope this means next week I'm going to experience inexplicable happiness :D


----------



## allforthegirl

I don't want to get to excited just incase it still takes another week before he shows up. So I am worried I am just looking for anything different, anything that could be telling me it is happening.

Mel so how long did you go into labour after you had that smell&#8230;.???


----------



## FeistyMom

Probably a week with #1, I don't remember with #2, and within 24 hours with #3.


----------



## allforthegirl

I think I would feel better if I actually see my plug first before I really think I will go in labour LOL Though I did get dh to blow up my ball LOL


----------



## blessedmomma

Melissa- hope you have a happy week hun! you deserve it :hugs:

Sacha- when do your babies usually come?? is this around the week?


----------



## allforthegirl

Melissa ~ actually the two that went on their own went on the date exactly!! the other two were induced early.


----------



## ricschick

oh exciting not long now ladies!!!! I bet you cant wait now!! sex got Jamie out lol dh was like right lets get this baby out of you as I was so uncomfy and really big and after dtd I was dozing and my waters broke!! 5 days early!! he put him in there and got him out lol 

scan today at 3.30pm!! excited but nervous and not looking forward to having to drink loads and not go to the loo not easy once you've had 4 babies lol!!!


----------



## ladyluck8181

Claire - have you been told a pint and half to drink?


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Good luck with the scan! This was the first pg for me that I wasn't told to drink a bunch of water before each one. MUCH nicer experience!


----------



## allforthegirl

I certainly had to drink a bunch of water for my first but that was at 6 weeks.


----------



## ricschick

well in my letter its does say 5-6 glasses but im not gonna over do it as last pregnancy I was so close to weeing myself it was just horrible so il have a glass before I go then Il get a bottle of water and drink it on the way. 2 hours to go!!


----------



## ladyluck8181

I just ignored the letter and drank until my bladder was comfortably full. It seemed to be enough for me, good luck :flower:


----------



## allforthegirl

Wow bring it on!!!! :trouble: I am in no mood to be reckoned with! :gun: I feel like a raging bitch today. Totally took dh's head off today over text!! I seriously have to stay home, cause if I go out I think I am going to take someone's head square off!! :grr:

I have notice that my BH have quieted over the last day. Which makes me wonder what the heck is going on? The only thing I am noticing is some extra period like cramping but those are coming with any tightenings. :dohh:


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

NST this morning, baby looking fantastic, still contracting often, cervix still unchanged. I went from closed and thick Sunday to 2 and 50% effaced on Monday but have remained there. Glad she's good. . .this procardia is making me red all over and I still have the swelling in my legs and ankles. One day at a time!


----------



## allforthegirl

Kellie that is awesome that baby is doing well, but blows that you are all red and swelling!!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I feel like my body is just ready for this to be over. LOL!


----------



## FeistyMom

Kellie - great news about the baby, sorry to hear about being red and puffy and feeling swollen. I wonder how long Jenessa will stay put!

Sacha - That was me yesterday. I barely kept myself civil at work, and tried to avoid meetings. Today I'm feeling much more benevolent :D

Melissa - thank you and you too!! :)

Like Kellie, I didn't have to drink before any of my ultrasounds, even the dating scan I had that ended up at like 8 weeks. They did an internal, which wasn't the most amazing fun I've ever had, but I'd still pick it over the completely full uncomfy bladder scans I'd had before.

Has anyone heard anything about/from Iesha? I'm thinking of her all the time, and definitely have a sense that somethings wrong, just hoping she's off work for the remainder and is getting good rest right now.


----------



## allforthegirl

Mel I am so glad that you are feeling better today. Hoping tomorrow will get better. Actually I am feeling a bit better at the moment. I have been cleaning my house. I am sure I will lose it if anyone decides to med it though&#8230;.. :trouble::haha:

I have not heard from her. I am very worried she has contracted H1N1, her symptoms were very similar. I sure hope I am wrong :nope: But I agree it is something bad! I hope she will be able to come on soon and say she is on the mend!! :flower:


----------



## FeistyMom

Speaking of mad - last night DH went into a near rage. Our two daughters begged to have a bath together, and we obliged. We don't monitor the entire bath for them anymore (6 and 4), so he had come downstairs to check on me (I crashed HARD after dinner), and suddenly there was this weird sound in the corner. I was half awake at the time, but it turned out the girls had managed to splash or pour SO MUCH water out of the bathtub that it was leaking through the ceiling and into our family room! DH was FURIOUS! I was too tired to muster much strong emotion, other than a bit of amusement, since DH recaulked the bathroom in June, and KNEW that the corner by the tub and door was not done properly and would leak. He commented on it to me, and about how he'd need to fix it. Well, that was over 6 months ago and guess where the leak happened? So yeah, hubby was outraged, sent the girls straight to bed without allowing them to finish or even brush their teeth.

I think he did the right thing - they have been cautioned about the water thing, and the fact that this happened in 5 minutes or less means they were pretty aggressive about it, but it was quite hard for me to not chuckle at him. I did casually ask where the leak was, and he admitted it was the corner with the cracked caulking. I managed to say nothing, probably the only time I've ever managed :D


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Glad you're having a better day Mel. ;) (I had a good fasting number today, LMAO, that never happens)

I'm really worried about Iesha as well. . .so scary after all Chryssie went/is going through with it. (the girl on one of our Feb groups)


----------



## ladyluck8181

FeistyMom said:


> Speaking of mad - last night DH went into a near rage. Our two daughters begged to have a bath together, and we obliged. We don't monitor the entire bath for them anymore (6 and 4), so he had come downstairs to check on me (I crashed HARD after dinner), and suddenly there was this weird sound in the corner. I was half awake at the time, but it turned out the girls had managed to splash or pour SO MUCH water out of the bathtub that it was leaking through the ceiling and into our family room! DH was FURIOUS! I was too tired to muster much strong emotion, other than a bit of amusement, since DH recaulked the bathroom in June, and KNEW that the corner by the tub and door was not done properly and would leak. He commented on it to me, and about how he'd need to fix it. Well, that was over 6 months ago and guess where the leak happened? So yeah, hubby was outraged, sent the girls straight to bed without allowing them to finish or even brush their teeth.
> 
> I think he did the right thing - they have been cautioned about the water thing, and the fact that this happened in 5 minutes or less means they were pretty aggressive about it, but it was quite hard for me to not chuckle at him. I did casually ask where the leak was, and he admitted it was the corner with the cracked caulking. I managed to say nothing, probably the only time I've ever managed :D

Nightmare :wacko: Something similar happened to us, our bath wasn't sealed properly and our son was splashing that much that water was getting down everytime, it was slowly rotting the wood and plaster, we didn't have a clue until the ceiling fell through :dohh:


----------



## ricschick

scan went great!!:happydance: measuring 11+5 so I was a day out on what I thought (they had me down as 13+5 with lmp) only 1 baby phew!!! nuchal translucency was 1mm which is as low as it can be:happydance: lady said we make lovely babies :kiss: so feeling happy and relieved!! 
heres a pic of our little bubba!!


----------



## ladyluck8181

Fab news!! :flower:


----------



## allforthegirl

You must be so relieved!! Congrats, cute bubs!


----------



## blessedmomma

Iesha- praying for you and your family for whatever you are dealing with :hugs:

Sacha- hope you are feeling better!

Melissa- yikes! my girls used to get so rambunctious in the tub. I would be so mad at them! one time I went in and they had opened a whole box of tampons and had them floating in the tub. I asked what they thought they were doing and my oldest said "we are cats and we are catching mice." :dohh:

Kellie- great they are keeping a good eye on you and her. are they aware of the swelling??? I swelled up so big with my first and had pre-eclampsia. sorry the meds aren't doing you nice :(

Claire- hope your scan goes wonderful! I don't drink as much as they say either 

had my apt today and everything is good. talked about induction so I will have an exact date soon. should be around 39 weeks, hopefully I make it. and I will be getting a call for an u/s soon. 4 of my 6 they have found problems at this u/s so hoping all is well.


----------



## blessedmomma

Claire- beautiful LO!!!


----------



## allforthegirl

Melissa that is so stressful to hear that there is something wrong. I hope that there isn't this time around.

All my boys have had issues with the dumping all the water on the floor to completely emptying my shampoo or conditioner all out into the tub. Of course I don't use the cheap soap either, this was the more expensive stuff that is $20 for a smaller bottle. Oh was I mad, and he would't stop. He even started to empty out his own. He got really costly, little bugger!!


----------



## ricschick

oh that's drives me mad when there is water everywhere and im have done that too emptied the shower get etc drives me mad!!!

I to am worried for iesha has she logged in at all? x


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

That's scary Melissa! I hope all goes well this time! I saw my doc this morning, she saw the swelling. She thinks it is a combo of the procardia and all the IV fluids I had in the hospital for 3 days. Hopefully it will go down soon. 

So glad all went well Claire!! :) :) :)

I just lost my first bit of thick/jelly like substance. . .as with everything, I know it can still be weeks, but progress is progress. LOL


----------



## wannabubba#4

Kellie glad LO is staying put a bit longer, but certainly sounds like good progress for when the time comes.
Sacha wow how close to 37 weeks and ' term' you are and sounds promising for a baby soon for you too.. 
Omg there will be babies so soon!!! Exciting !!

Claire your scan pic is fab glad everything went well xx your due date is the day before Dawson's birthday xxx

Mel glad you had a better day hun xx

Iesha! Hoping and praying all is okay with you hun thinking of you xx

I have stripped my living room wall today lol, nesting has kicked in in full force lol - washed down all my doors skirtings then decided that wasn't enough and have decided to decorate lol. Will be sore tomorrow haha xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

yay for nesting donna!

sacha and kellie- thanks! im hoping not too. once I had low lying placenta, once was iugr, and twice was low amniotic fluid. I knew there was a prob with the low fluid babies due to extreme thirst and decreased movements, but the other 2 I had no idea. this one seems to be fine so im not expecting bad news, but it will give me peace of mind to see that.

kellie- hope all those fluids work their way out! bet you are dilating more with losing the plug and all. when I start losing mine is when I start dilating every week. bet it wont be much longer!

im having terrible cramps today. have a heating pad on my tummy and took some Tylenol. hope it goes away. does not feel nice :nope:


----------



## allforthegirl

Kellie I am a bit jealous of you!! At least I would know what is going on with all these pains LOL. I have been getting loads more BH with in the last hour or so, though I know if very well could be just a false start. I had over a week of those last time&#8230;. Though my plug didn't come out in any discernible manor to know that is what it was last time. Wonder if it will happen this time or not&#8230;.

Melissa I hope this doesn't mean yours is coming too early. Maybe you just did too much today!!


----------



## blessedmomma

sacha- you sound really close too! Im not sure whats going on with me. I really haven't done anything today. had my apt, but that was fast and I don't have to do a bunch of walking or anything. came home and cramps started so I have sat all day. DH is home and did school with the kids and will likely make dinner. think im just getting bigger and with her being so low its taking a toll on my body :shrug: could be wrong though.


----------



## allforthegirl

You know what is weird??? Before when I would have BH there would be no movement from him during. Now though I will get a bh and he will still be moving around. What is up with that?

I am glad you are relaxing!!


----------



## blessedmomma

idk! but she moves while im having a BH and it makes it painful. like it gets all tight and she starts poking my bladder making me feel like I have to pee even if I just did :roll:


----------



## FeistyMom

Holy smokes Ann-Marie that is scary! Hope no one was hurt.

DH replaced the floor 4 years ago, so I'm hopeful that there hasn't been continual water damage going on, and he only recaulked recently because he regrouted the tiles and had to this spring. I'm a little nervous tho...

Kellie - yay for a good fasting number! Could be another sign that LO is preparing for exit!


----------



## Chalrhow

Claire... Great scan pic :thumbup:

Donna... Wish i had some energy for nesting... Hope your not too sore tomorrow !! 

Iesha... Hope your ok !

I don't think i have ever had a BH in any of my pregnancies... Definitely not had any i have noticed.

So exciting there are gonna be some babies soon... Starting to panic im no where near ready... Cant use Christmas as an excuse not to be ready anymore lol... Need to start getting organised !!


----------



## blessedmomma

for those with spd...

need some info. is it possible to get it in a 7th pregnancy if you have never had it before to your knowledge? don't know whats going on with me. at first I would just have a lot of pain in my hips, back, and pelvis if I did a ton of walking. its getting to where when I sit down or get up I hear my hips popping. getting out of bed I have to be extremely careful not to let my legs get too far apart or I will be in so much pain. even a little walking leaves my pelvis/hips in pain. im waddling more than I ever have in pregnancy, even at the very end of my pregnancies. even just standing for a while (not even walking) my pelvis/hips ache.

whats going on with me??? I have never hurt so much in any of my pregnancies! I kept thinking its cuz of the extra weight I gained this time or since she is low, and she is, but they have all been this low and never experienced this.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Melissa you can get SPD any pregnancy, but once you have it once the risk of re- occurrence increases. Does sound like it is SPD you are experiencing :( hope you are okay xxx

I have been up through most of the night, felt like my pubis symphus was going to split in two. Definitely over done things yesterday me thinks ;)

Annoying thing it's, I still want to clean lol , and was going to start painting!

And hubby will take over easily but he is too much of a perfectionist lol, at my self I could have had the room decorated in a few hours lol, whereas he will want to remove all the doors and skirtings and sand everything and lots of other' essential' things haha - I just want the white bits freshened up and new paper on the walls lol, so will be another few weeks of living with boxes and mis- placed furniture lmao.

Hope everyone is doing well today, and all babies continuing to cook, although for some full term is practically here, so some babies are probably cooked enough lol.

Anyone getting real nervous about the birth? Or is it just me? Last one was traumatic and I am getting really scared about this one being the same. Xxx


----------



## Chalrhow

Melissa... I agree with what Donna said... I got SPD with numbers 3, 4, 5 and this 1... I had it alot worse with number 4 and wasn't so bad last pregnancy... I think it started a lot earlier this pregnancy... Think it sounds like SPD you have.

Yeah Donna... Im getting quite nervous, especially as consultant is now saying this will be your 4th section and there is loads more risks with bleeding etc... Was told the same with last section and it was actually the easiest and quickest section outta all 3... It was my 1st c/section i had PPH and loads of problems... Im really trying to put it right out my head until the day... Are you still having your home birth ?


----------



## allforthegirl

Melissa I have not had SPD before from my knowledge. I may have had it last time, but not nearly as bad as this time. So I can see it happening this time for you. My Dr keeps telling me the more you have the harder it is on your body, so the more you ache with each baby. :shrug:

Donna OMG that just sounds awful!! You poor girl! I am not really nervous about delivery so to speak. What I am worried about is going in to L&D too early and be given the drip. Though this time I am way more prepared as this will be the first time I will be going in with a birth plan. I am just nervous I more of how long I have to wait and then have myself all worked up when it does come and I can't relax&#8230;.

AFM I had a prostaglandin deposit :haha: last night, in hopes to help things along more&#8230;. so far nothing changed. :blush: I was so angry yesterday (about everything really) about not actually have anything happening, that is no way to be. Today I am more calm, and going to do another walk around while getting groceries. I will go nice and slow. :thumbup:


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Super frustrating Donna! 

No SPD here so I've got nothing. ;) 

Nothing new in the news at my house today. Still contracting off and on, pains and pressure here and there. I can REALLY tell that I've dropped, I can wear my cami tank tops again that I was doing the "Winnie the Pooh" with before and I can EAT again! I had FANTASTIC numbers all day yesterday AND my fasting this morning. Doing the happy dance here! Honestly, first time since I've been playing this game that I've had that many good numbers in a row. I splurged last night and had some pizza and it was SO delicious and then STILL had good numbers. Ahhhhhh! Trying to relax and not stress about IF/WHEN the kid will be done cooking, but it's so at the forefront of your mind of course. 

My hubby works a TON these 3 days, most likely 12 hours a day. He has one of his managers goes on his honeymoon for 10 days starting on Wednesday next week. It will be difficult for him to have time off. He'll obviously do what he can and be there for the birth, but once I'm home, I really won't have help. We don't have any family or friends here so it could be tough. At the same time, I'm not totally hip (mentally) on 16-17 more days either, although it would be fine, grand scheme. Seems overwhelming at the moment.


----------



## allforthegirl

You and me both Kellie. Thinking about it I really don't want to wait that long now LOL Honestly if I didn't have that early cue I think I would be ok right now. Wouldn't be thinking about it so much, or with every little new feeling, think "Ooooh could this be it?" BLAH!!


----------



## FeistyMom

Melissa - sounds like SPD. I have had increased pelvic pain with each pregnancy, but not to the point of an SPD diagnosis. Last pregnancy it only got *really* bad in the last 4 weeks, and my OB indicated that it was probably SPD starting up for me, and that in any subsequent pregnancies I would probably have pain sooner.

I am starting to have serious difficulty with my left leg though. Rolling in bed, putting on pants, putting on socks without sitting down and using my arms to lift my leg, and stuff like that can be excruciating. But so far, I can do ok if I stand very slowly and don't have too much discomfort walking. I'm pretty sure if I keep having babies and this starts any sooner I would use crutches though, because I've already had a few incidents where I did literally have to lean on someone to walk down the hallway!

Sacha - Prostoglandin deposit is my plan too ;) Gonna start working that next weekend, assuming my ultrasound next week looks ok. Glad to hear you are feeling a bit better today. 

Kellie - Hooray for good numbers and convenience food! Mine were all over again yesterday, posting more infos on the GD thread if you are interested :D

Donna - I have to admit, I'm more like your hubby. I want every single itty bitty detail accounted for :D He currently feels 'done' with several projects that I feel are NOT finished and it makes me grumpy at him. Still waiting for him to finish installing trim on our main living level and its been over 4 years! But I know what you mean about wanting to get stuff done but not physically being able to get to it all. Hopefully this weekend we can either get our DHs to crank through the lists, or muster the right energy/be pain free enough to get it done ourselves ;)

Charl - how did you manage without any BH! Wow!


----------



## allforthegirl

Mel I too have issues with lifting my legs, and it isn't necessary just one or the other. Though the more I do the more I have to use my hands to move my legs. Specially at the end of the day&#8230;.

:rofl: I love the new name for DTD!! I think it is way more fitting at this stage in the game. Sure we enjoy it but really it has much greater purpose, so 'prostaglandin deposit' it is :rofl:

So I think dancing to way back tracks like kriss kross or salt n pepper are going to wiggle this baby out LOL I know these songs are dating me big time :haha:


----------



## ricschick

oh exciting things are moving along we will have babies in no time!!!


----------



## ladyluck8181

ricschick said:


> oh exciting things are moving along we will have babies in no time!!!

This scares me :rofl:

I've got 3 months of building work starting to my house next week, if I don't have a nervous breakdown it will be a miracle!


----------



## FeistyMom

Ann-Marie - how exciting (and nerve-wracking) to have home improvement projects going! I hope everything completes on time and on budget :) What kind of work are you having done and are you contracting it out or is DH doing the majority?

Claire - I know! My anticipation is starting to build, although tbh I think I'm equally if not more excited about a Disneyland trip that I'm starting to plan for June :D

Sacha - Yes, in our situation DTD serves a higher purpose and deserves a special name ;) Plus it cracks me up. The dancing idea is great too - I bet my kids would love it if mommy setup a playlist and we had a special dance party together! I'll have to get on that for sure!

Iesha - you are in my thoughts big time today; hope things are going well, but either way I'm sending you some positive energy and happy wishes!


----------



## allforthegirl

Ann-Marie well having projects to keep you busy is the best thing. I am wishing I had some at the moment, then I can stop waiting for something to happen :haha:

Mel I had fun though my 4yr old didn't think so. He was looking at me as if I was off my rocker. :haha:


----------



## blessedmomma

sacha- I love the thought of a heavily pregnant woman dancing her butt off :haha:

char- how nice it would be to not have BH!!!! mine are becoming painful and even take my breath away. sometimes in the end they hurt so much im not sure if early labor has started or not. 

ann-marie- hope your improvements go smooth

kellie- yay for good numbers and pizza! sounds like it wont be that much longer now.

Melissa- sorry your in pain too

it was confirmed with my dr today that I have spd :( they told me to use heat/ice on my hips and pelvis and to take Tylenol. I have been doing that for weeks and its actually not helping much anymore. they said I should do some stretches too, um ok. and that they can set me up for physical therapy if I want. with appts every 2 weeks and about to start weekly im not sure where I would fit that in. any advice from whats working for you ladies would be great! I read an article that said to pretend your knees are glued together when getting in and out of bed to pee. I did that last night and it actually wasn't as bad. today we went to the library for school and it was already hurting again pretty bad.


----------



## ladyluck8181

I'm not lifting a finger, apart from the odd cup of tea for the builders lol. 

My youngest son has cerebral palsy, he uses an electric wheelchair to get around and he's 7 next month. 

We got the funding from the council, it had to go to a big panel meeting to make sure we were worthy of it, we got an immediate yes but so much goes into it, they had to send surveyors and planners out to decide what would be best. Then it had to be changed because of a problem with a wall they were going to build off of so we had to start over. When it eventually went to planning permission my cow of a next door neighbour decide to oppose the plans so it had to go back to the architect for new plans to be drawn up which planning said yes to! Then we had a problem with the drainage company and here we are 20 months from the original planning meeting and next week they start the work which involves converting our current dining room into a bedroom for Jack, and building an extension which will be a new dining room, wet room and a utility room :happydance: they're also bricking up a doorway and widening some other doorways for us. 

Honestly it will be hell whilst it's being done but it will be amazing at the end of it. I'm on my phone right now but tomorrow when I get to my laptop I will post a link to the actual plans as all planning permission applications can be viewed online.


----------



## allforthegirl

Melissa It actually felt good to move my hips that way. It was fun!! I sorry though that things are getting worse for you. I hear you with not finding much time. 

Ann-Marie wow that sounds like a lot of work, but absolutely awesome that you getting something to help your lives be that much easier!! Congrats!! I have a child with ASD (I know not the same) and I having major issues with his out breaks right now. The poor guy is really struggling in school and I can't stand watching him fail over and over again because our school board doesn't have the money to get him extra help&#8230;


So I totally just realized that in only a few more days and I will be at my first one week appt. Something to look forward to woot woot :wohoo: 
(sometimes you just have to love pg brain LOL)


----------



## FeistyMom

Ann-Marie - So glad they are finally ready to start work, but kind of crummy it was a 20 month ordeal. My brother is wheel-chair bound from birth, and my folks ended up moving him into their room, and they moved into the daylight basement. But his bathroom situation is still pretty crap. He's 21 now though, so he doesn't want mom to do anymore remodeling, he just wants to find his own place. You'll have to keep us posted on progress and on how you maintain sanity during the project!

Sacha - I'm excited for my appointment next week! That starts my weeklies too, plus weekly ultrasounds. CANT WAIT!


----------



## allforthegirl

Mel i don't get the weekly u/s, still every two weeks for me. Why are you getting weekly u/s?


----------



## blessedmomma

yay for weekly appts ladies!!! I have one more this month and start weekly in feb.

ann-marie- what a process. it will be good to see things going!


----------



## allforthegirl

Oooo I am getting some nice strong BH tonight, bring them on!!


----------



## tryn4

Hi & good evening my lovelies...I haven't even read up on whats been going on , figured I better post before you guys send out a search party...Thank you so much for all your kind thoughts...these past weeks have been so difficult. I did post 2 nights ago but it was on my mobile and for some reason it didn't post, I was so mad. Pretty much have had every illness known to man, ended up in emergency on dec 29th, treated for dehydration, flu, infection. I fainted in the hospital (I was so embarrassed) etc etc..did my course of antibiotics & proceeded to get sick all over again. I have been so weak, really today is the first day since Christmas day I can hold up my head. I went to my doc on Wednesday & I've lost 5 lbs...crazy right at this stage...It has been hard for me to eat, just everything with the ice storm, power outage, police, and illness has really hit me hard. Thank god we are okay, and today I finally feel optimistic I am on the mend. It was so bad even typing & posting would have felt like a huge task. On top of that of course I am still dealing with all the usual aches & pain, hip pain, tossing and turning all night, uncomfortable feeling of the 3rd tri...which I'm sure most of you must be experiencing as well. I have missed you all so much! I'm back to work as of Monday come whatever, I have 2 weeks left & I am determined to work them. I think I just overdid everything and it all hit me at once, but I am on the rise..I hope I haven't missed any births yet..I would be so crushed...Love Love Love to you all, I so appreciate all the warm thoughts, the concerns etc..truly from the bottom of my heart thank you all...I shall read up & report back :hugs:


----------



## tryn4

Claire-baby looks fab!!! glad to hear the nuchal test went well, thank you for being so concerned :hugs:

Kellie-sounds like everything is working out great with your numbers, am so thrilled...anytime now! you sound so happy :hugs:

Charl-hey darling thanks for your concern. hope all is well hunny :hugs:

Melissa-sorry about the stupid spd...bummer :( but lots of love & strength :hugs:

Feistymel-thanks for the concern sweetie, hope everything is great with you (or best it can be) love to you :hugs:

Donna-thank you so much for checking in on me :hugs: ..and your concern..btw I am also a bit nervous about how this delivery will go...why??? no idea, we are all old pros, but for some reason I feel like a new mum, shhh don't tell anyone lol...embarrassingggg...

Welcome to anyone new...and congrats! you have found yourselves amongst the best & beautiful spirited women on the planet!
Did I miss anyone? Blame it on my dehydrated brain...


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

OMG, I'm so glad you're okay Iesha! HUGS HUGS HUGS!!! <3

I hope going back to work doesn't get you sick again sweetie! 

Huge sigh of relief!


----------



## blessedmomma

IESHA!!!!!!!! thank God you are ok!!!! have been praying for you <3


----------



## wannabubba#4

Iesha so lovely to hear from you, glad you are on the mend. What a rotten few weeks you have had! Only two more at work then relax xxx

Sacha, I get excited with nice BH occurring lol too and I have ages to go yet, can't wait to be thinking is this it? 

Blessed SPD advice - knees together definitely, never stand on one leg, sit to put on pants shoes etc, take stairs one at a time- like baby steps, satin or silk sheets and pyjamas can help with moving in bed, a plastic bag on car seat can help with getting in and out the car- helps with sliding 90 degrees, no heavy lifting, no pushing trolleys or vacuuming. Try and hold in your pelvic floor climbing stairs or doing any movement really, like doing kegels. See if you can get a support band off physio, a large tubi grip helps support bump too, acupuncture is supposed to be really good if that is an option, just make sure it is someone trained on working with pregnant ladies.
There is loads more probably but it is 3 am here and my pregnancy insomnia / pelvic pain has me up but so tired that my brain is not functioning lol:haha: 

Kellie glad to hear you've made another day hun, every day matters at this stage.

Charlene, I am sure they have to put in the picture about the risks hun but am sure you will be fine, and yes I am planning a home birth still. Quite excited about that, an adventure lol. Just hope I get a pro home birth midwife attend when it happens. Some of them have been down right negative and rude! Am looking at birthing pools just now,need to get organized next.

Hubby is downstairs now decorating the lounge area( yeah at 3am) , took two months for the bath room and going to be two days for lounge lol. Now that Christmas is by, he seems to realize that yeah we will have a baby soon

Xx need to try to sleep zzzz ,but before I go - my daughter is looking at renting her first flat, planning on sharing with her friend to split the costs. Exciting and scary but I may just may get a nursery to decorate in a few months time lol:happydance:

Love to all xxx night night xxx


----------



## allforthegirl

OH MY LORD Iesha I am sooo very glad you are on the mend! Such a scary time with the H1N1, I was praying you are safe from it. :hug::hug: Please try and take it easy love ok? We have missed you too!!

Donna oh I am sure they aren't the real thing, but I am hoping they are working on that cervix of mine, so when he is ready things will go smoothly. I had a bit thick egg white stuff on the toilet paper tonight, but it could very well be from the deposit&#8230;. :blush:

Well we just finished watching a movie so now i need to go to bed&#8230; :sleep:


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

We have some blood here ladies. . .sort of like early period spotting. A couple small clots (less than pea size). . .no jelly like mucousy stuff (although I had a bit of that earlier today). Waiting, waiting, waiting. Again, could be hours, could be days right?


----------



## blessedmomma

Sacha and Kellie- you two sound like things are moving right along!

Donna- thanks so much for the advice! I don't know how you deal with it so long. im feeling very thankful we have decided to be induced at 39 wks. so 8 weeks max to go for me. hate to say it, but I really wanted to make it as far as possible and im starting to have this sneaking feeling that it wouldn't be so bad if I go into labor when I usually do :blush:


----------



## ladyluck8181

Iesha - welcome back, sorry to hear you've been so poorly, hopefully now you're on the mend x

Kellie - eeeek for blood! Do you have to go get that checked out? Thinking of you x

Sacha - I can't believe how close to the end your are now, little man will be here in no time.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I'm clueless on this one too. . .I've only had some period like spotting, and some very tiny clots in the toilet. Nothing else happening. It's almost 2am here, just up having a snack (LOL). I'll see how things are in the AM I guess and go from there.


----------



## allforthegirl

Kellie I think I would call your L&D if you are getting clots. I would worry about that&#8230;.


Oh and ladies I really don't feel like things are going ANYWHERE. Feel too relaxed!! Watch with all this potentially being someones sign for me I am sure he will be here closer to when I predicted it to.


----------



## ricschick

Iesha:happydance: so glad to have you back and I'm so sorry you have had such a horrible time! I hope it's plain sailing from now til baby and glad your feeling better! :hugs:

Donna good old hubby up at 3am! I hope he's quicker this time :haha:

Ann-Marie that sounds fab can't wait to see it and hopefully it will be plain sailing!! 

Kellie I would let your mw no about the blood just to be on the safe side! 

Blessed sorry about the spd! I hope it's manageable! 

Sorry if I've forgotten anyone! 

12weeks today!! Nausea has pretty much gone now and the tiredness is a lot better thank goodness I do love 2nd tri!! :happydance:


----------



## allforthegirl

Claire that is awesome that things are looking up for you. I was very happy about having extra energy and NOT feeling like vomiting all the time. :dance: Wow 12 weeks today!! Congrats!!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Claire woohoo 12 weeks! Glad you are feeling better hun, second tri was great for me too. Although first trip was good to now I think about it, just been the SPD and mainly third tri that has been bad xxx

Kelie hope the bleeding is nothing hun, at least not for a few more days or weeks xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

Kellie- so weird! I know everyone is different, but I only have bleeding when labor begins. its usually my first sign. the only time it wasn't was the one time my water broke and had to have Pitocin to get contractions started hours later. hope you are getting checked out!

Sacha- its so hard in the end seeing new symptoms emerge but not knowing if it amounts to anything. I think most people expect if you have had one or more you should be an expert on it. but really it has gotten more confusing for me! seems like I get more symptoms that begin earlier and leave me baffled about the start of labor lol.

Claire- yay for 2nd tri and feeling better! :)

well, I may regret this later... we needed to switch our 2 oldest boys room with the play room. so we did that today. it allows us to put more things in their room, like a changing table for the baby. so the smaller room is now the play room, but it just has a bunch of toys anyways. I didn't do much, DH was all over it, but I did a little. im not hurting now so I hope I didn't over do it. I mostly put toys in bins to be moved. took your advice, Donna, and didn't vacuum or carry anything with any amount of weight. have so much energy today. nice time for nesting to set in :wacko:

Sophia is so quiet today. I know since I was up more she may be sleeping. its still in the back of my mind that this is around when my last 2 quit moving a lot and had low fluid. so im not worried, but it would be nice if she would wake up lol.


----------



## allforthegirl

Melissa well I glad that I am not the only one that is this way. I was really starting to think that I was losing my mind. Sounds like you got loads done.

All you women are talking about your husbands doing things helping getting ready for baby, and I am sitting here crying wishing he would. I am all of the sudden in such a sad mood. :sad1: I am just an emotional wreck and I feel my DH is avoiding me. I am very down on myself. Got to love hormones.


----------



## tryn4

Thanks darlings...yea @ Kellie keep an eye on the clots..although I have no experience with any of that.. my labors are generally dry LOL...I'm nervous about water breaking etc...I swear I mind control everything to stay in til I hit the hospital bed Lmao! I'm thinking of asking for a planned inducement between Feb 10-14 or so..as long as I'm a couple cm dialated. This usually signals my brain to go into labor LOL..so I end up with a bit of time to get to hospital, and don't need the drip....hehehe (beat the system) I feel like we are so close to having some babies around here! Excitement!


----------



## blessedmomma

Sacha- sorry you are so down :(

Iesha- lol sounds like a great plan!

I just got out of l&d. Sophia only moved once in 2 hrs even with a soda and snack. so we went in and of course as soon as they started monitoring she went crazy. :roll:oh well, guess I would rather look stupid then have something wrong with her :dohh:


----------



## FeistyMom

Iesha so glad to hear from you and that you are getting healthy again! Hope you have a relaxing weekend so that you are ready to go on Monday :) also, I do the induction scheduling too! Usually for my due date or day after but with GD my OB will probably want to schedule something a week early. 

Sacha the GD is why I will get weekly scans. Sorry you are down right now *hugs*. Hopefully things will look up for you tomorrow.

Donna great tips for spd and I hope you got some sleep. My sleep cycle is completely off. Couldn't sleep last night but had two naps today. So weird. 

Melissa I agree always better safe than sorry and glad Sophia is OK! 

Kellie wow clots are a new one to me. Could be another sign of labor? Or just delayed from all the activities earlier this week? 

Claire congrats on 12 weeks! 

Hope everyone is doing well :)


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Apparently the doctor thinks the small clots were indeed leftover from this past week. I was checked a LOT over a few days. I'm still having random contractions (obviously BH LOL) and some mucousy type stuff off an on.


----------



## ladyluck8181

I'm glad you got it checked kellie and all is ok. 

Melissa - like you say it's better to feel silly for a few minutes than something to be wrong. Our kids are programmed to make us look ridiculous, kinda like when you've spent 2 hours in a supermarket with a Dora Explorer sticker stuck to your ass which your youngest kindly put there.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Sacha big hugs hun, hope you are feeling better. I have those days too xx won't be long till your holding your gorgeous little man xx

Melissa, glad you got checked your and little miss is doing great, always safer to get checked though. Xx

Iesha glad you are sounding more chirpy, hope you have a nice quick well at work and don't work too hard.

Kellie, hope the bleeding has stopped, not long to go now for you either I would imagine.


Babies babies babies very soon for lots of us xxx excited:happydance::happydance:

Feisty Mel lucky and Claire Hope you are all having great days too <3 

AFM - we got lounge decorated and it looks so nice and fresh and clean, nothing major like the bath room but new paper, coat of paint, new cushions and curtains and a huge ottoman for Dawsons toys to go in, they were taking over lol, and I can't manage the stairs to keep going up and down to his room lol.
And I bought my birth pool yesterday, has all the accessories with it for filling and emptying and I got it on eBay for only £62 , to collect it this week! Yay!! I have loads of old towels, huge water proof sheeting my hubby will get from work and other than thatiI don't think I need much more; also have a tankini. 
Also, midwife phoned and aquanatal starts tomorrow :happydance:

All in , a good weekend so far xxx


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Exciting about the refresh and the pool Donna!! :)

Ann Marie~Your Dora comment has me laughing out loud! HAHAHA! 

Whew! Super nauseated this morning. Hoping it's pg related and not sick related. Can't imagine having these contractions and everything else on top of sick. So much for the imminent birth after my bloody show. HA! My husband put in his "order" that she wait at least until this afternoon, work was SUPER busy for him Fri and Sat and will be this afternoon as well. He has an easier/admin day tomorrow. I told him I'd do my best. ;)


----------



## allforthegirl

Melissa I know how you feel. As I feel like that every time I go in, even though I know they want us to just incase something is happening, but I still hate being sent home cause there is always one nurse that looks at you like you waisted their time.

Kellie I am glad they think it is nothing, and that they are watching so closely.

Thank you everyone, I am not feeling all that much better yet, but that has more to do with the fact that DH was involved in a head on last night when I sent him out for ice-cream. He is ok as he was in our big truck. Though now we may have even more money issues. Loads of stress going on here.


----------



## ladyluck8181

Oh my, Sacha, is he ok? How awful for you all :flower:


----------



## allforthegirl

Yes he is. Thank goodness. His air bag didn't even go off. But the other guys did.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Holy crap Sacha! I'm sorry! Glad your DH is okay, but how stressful!! HUGS


----------



## wannabubba#4

Omg Sacha, what a fright for you both, glad he is okay! 

Xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

And yay for 37 weeks Sacha, remind me please what gestation were your other children born? Xx


----------



## blessedmomma

Sacha- how scary!!! thank God he is ok :hugs:

Kelllie- still sounds like it could be any minute for you :thumbup:

Donna- yay for the birth pool and accessories getting taken care of! :happydance:

Melissa- hope baby doesn't get too big from the GD! its always nice to have the u/s and see baby <3

think I overdid it yesterday with moving rooms around. I didn't vacuum or lift anything heavy. tried not to do too much, but I hurt all last night and today. took some Tylenol and sitting here with a heating pad on my crotch :blush: stayed home from church today, but DH had to go since we run the nursery. think he is gonna talk to our pastor about getting someone else in there til a few weeks after the baby comes. I cant get on the floor to play with the babies or help carry them, etc. so its all on him. it will be nice for us to have a break from church nursery for a while. 

and had been sleeping so wonderful til my youngest got sick and was up a lot. the last 2 nights he is sleeping fine, but I have woke up both nights and couldn't fall back to sleep for hours. so frustrating!!! so im going on a week straight without a good nights sleep :growlmad: nothing makes me more grumpy than not sleeping. :(


----------



## allforthegirl

wannabubba#4 said:


> And yay for 37 weeks Sacha, remind me please what gestation were your other children born? Xx

1st - born on due date, or just before.
2nd - induced at 37 weeks due to medical (constant contraction for 5 weeks straight, kinda like now but more closer together)
3rd - Induced at 38 weeks in fear of anemia
4th - on due date!

Melissa I am sorry that you are in such pain. The more days that go by the harder it is to go without my inner thighs hurting ALL the time. Specially since he shifts really low.


----------



## FeistyMom

Sacha that is scary. I am glad he is Ok. He'll probably feel pretty sore today though because adrenaline often masks muscle and ligament strains from accidents like that. 

Donna congrats on the lounge refresh. I'm just hoping to have my Xmas stuff put away this weekend but other junk keeps popping up. Ugh.


----------



## allforthegirl

Mel ~ you could be right about the muscle thing, but it wasn't a collision over 50 km/h (30mph) so Dh's air bag didn't even deploy. 

I am trying to distract DH today and getting him to clean up our room. It started out ok then he started thinking about it, and now the cleaning ceased&#8230;. I hope I can get hm motivated to just finish it.


----------



## ricschick

oh no sacha sorry to hear that but glad dh is ok!!! xx


----------



## allforthegirl

Well DH motivation went out the door when his parents walked in. BLAH It does look better and I was able to wash the floor finally. He just had pilled his clothes in front of his closet, so it is nice to see the floor again!!


----------



## tryn4

Sach-my love & prayers to you, just so glad hubby is ok!

My hubs put together the crib today! Upside down (of course) so he had to change over the sides but all is well now. Tried to rest this weekend but ended up running errands & cooking (today is my husband bday) so wanted to make sure he had a nice Sunday dinner. Now I'm off to bed for my work week. A little bird told me my office is throwing a baby shower for me Thursday so I'm looking forward to that. Been getting bh like crazy & madam here is moving like she is crazy so probably all related. @ Kellie I'm glad the clots are nothing...for now...


----------



## blessedmomma

Iesha- happy birthday to DH :cake: yay for your shower and getting your crib together!! my DH is notorious for putting things together wrong and having to take them apart (sometimes more than once) to fix them. heaven forbid I comment that he read the instructions for every step :haha: :roll:


----------



## aussiettc

Hello again ladies, it's nice to be somewhere I feel I can belong. Pottering around in first try is a touch boring and I'm not sure where else to chat.
Since I'm in aus we are on school holidays so the kids are driving me crazy as it's to hot to be outside playing but there isn't enough room inside for the 4 of then not to annoy each other and fight. 

Oh well only 2 more weeks untill school starts again. I had a scan on the 9th which showed a beautiful bubs measuring exactly 7 weeks lining up with my edd of 28th August. I have my first appointment with the OB next week so that should go well.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Congrats aussie on your pregnancy and good news about your scan xx

Melissa I think all men must do that lmao, with the not reading instructions thing lol, my hubby in the past has even drilled new holes in items purchased whilst cursing the shop for not doing it correctly, then discovering about an hour later that he had a piece back to front or up side down or something lol, but will he listen?? Nope and has a selective memory when it s comes to these things too, will not accept that he had ever needed to revert back to instructions or has ever made a mistake lol haha. 

He is doing well now though, has moved onto the hall for decorating now, going to buy new flooring at end of the month when I get paid, he is painting all the doors and frames and banister. Great thing about planning the home birth, he has become fiercely house proud and wants every thing nice and fresh haha, I just wish he would tidy up after himself lol. 


I went to aquanatal with my midwife today, was so fab- hope I don't feel too sore ! There were only four of us attending, which made it nice to be able to get to know everyone a little bit. Strange thing though, we are all team yellow!! How weird is that? , I have not come across any one else yet IRL that it's team yellow lol. I was not huge in comparison to them at all!!! Think so many people have said I am huge that I started to really believe it and I was worried I was going to look like a whale beside them. Was reassuring to see we were all more or less the same size, and I am the furthest on in my pregnancy, they are all 29/30 weeks :) xxx


----------



## Miss406

Hey ladies!
Had my gender scan on Saturday and can report I am evening out my brood... 3-all now :happydance:

I'm having my third little boy. :happydance::thumbup:


----------



## allforthegirl

Iesha - Thanks lovely!! We will get through it. My GF is lending us her spare vehicle, so that he can at least get to and from work everyday still. I am just very very very scared that the truck is totalled and we can't afford another truck that we will have to sell our trailer. :sad2: 

Happy birthday to your DH :cake:. I hope that you have a restful week at the office and have a beautiful baby shower!! 

You ladies are talking about men that put them together wrong. well if mine starts too I have to seriously calm him down if things go wrong other wise he will destroy it with a bigger hammer. He is a farm boy who grew up if it doesn't work the first time get a bigger hammer. He just don't do thing gently it is just not his way LOL :nope:

Donna - wow your DH is on a roll. That is awesome! Oh your water birthing class sounds lovely! I wish I could do that. They say only the MW will use the tubs at the hospital. BOooooo. But each room does have its own bathroom with a regular tub so i may just spend time in there. You are worried about being huge? Girl check this out. Only a one week difference here. I am shocked!!


----------



## FeistyMom

Sacha - my DH is suffering the same motivational problems as yours. He started some work helping me get Christmas decorations down, but then... disappeared to watch tv the rest of the weekend! And I thought he was at least doing laundry, but nope - I had to search around this morning and struggled to put together clean outfits for all 3 kids.

Donna - That is awesome that he's finishing up those projects! Hope everything comes together in time for baby day :) Also love the idea of the aquanatal class. Wish I had seen something like that around here, although my maternity swim suit lost its elastic last month, so not sure what I'd wear ;)

Iesha - happy bday to your DH! Hope you did get enough rest last night and are doing well back at work. Can't wait to hear how the shower goes!

Aussie - hooray for good scans! Are you going to find out gender when the time comes or stay team :yellow:?

Miss - congratz on team :blue: :) Glad to hear everything going well so far for you!

AFM, my DH is the same way about putting things together wrong, having to start over, and never remembering that that had ever happened to him before. I made the great mistake once of pointing that out and providing detailed descriptions of his past failings, and he went on strike for over 6 months. So I try hard to just bite my tongue, and let him do his own thing. I only intervene if it is going to be expensive to fix! lol

Still do not have a car seat. Went to Target yesterday to check some out, and the selection was crap. I really like to see things in person before buying them, since colors and whatnot can end up being so different in real life than in pictures, but I think I'm going to either have to hope Babies R Us has a better selection or order direct online this time. I'm not completely panicked if we end up not having one before LO is born though, because we do have enough convertible seats that unless this LO is born tomorrow and significantly smaller than my others, would be able to fit. But I really do want the infant seat. Also discovered DD1 has worn holes in the heals of both of her winter boots. She had 2 pairs (one new, one hand me down), and the new ones are the ones that wore out! It is much too late in the season for me to think about new snow boots, so I'm considering rain boots for her instead. Plus it has been a wet but warm winter for us with more rain than I ever remember but almost no snow, so rain boots make more sense. Ok, enough of my rambling!

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Impressive bump Sacha, looking gorgeous a as ever, I love my bump just hate the fat thighs bum and else where lol.

Congrats on your boy miss406 how lovely! 

Off to get my birthing pool now, excited yay!!


----------



## blessedmomma

it must just be the way men are! think its so funny they all do it. I used to get frustrated, but hey he is the one that will have to take it apart and put it back together the right way lol.

congrats miss :blue:

Donna- hope you are not too sore! my DH seems to have a nesting phase at the end of my pregnancies. he is pretty active and helpful at home anyways, but he always does a lot of deep cleaning before a baby comes. maybe your DH is the same? :)

Sacha- love that bump! I agree w/donna. I love my bump, but could do without the extra thighs, arms, butt, etc lol

Melissa- isn that always the way with kids things?!


----------



## ricschick

iesha how exciting a surprise baby shower wish we did things like that and happy bday to your dh!! 

sacha your bump looks lovely but a definite change in size! 

congrats miss on your baby boy!!
congrats aussie on your scan! I hope your kiddies don't drive you too mad!

donna wow you guys will have decorated the entire house before babies here lol im glad your dh is so on the ball!! and your aqua class sounds lovely!! so how will your home birth work will the kids be with you through it or will they go out? very exciting you are braver than me!!xx

lucky my dh is quite good at putting things together yet he is another one who doesn't use the instructions this is def a man thing lol 
I got some bargains I got a brand new avent sterliser with a bottle and 1m+ teats and 3+ teats all new still in its box for a whooping £4.99!!!! got to love ebay!! also someone was selling a maxi=cosi carseat a carry one for £5!! so im picking them up tomorrow I figured with the carseat if its not 100% to my satisfaction il just give it to my friend who is also pregnant! bargain!!!


----------



## Miss406

Thank you everyone!! So tired all the time :( How do you all do it? xx


----------



## FeistyMom

Great deals Claire! Hope the carseat works out :)

Miss - I spent all of first tri wondering the same thing. Still not really sure how I made it through that, and I only had 3 under 7. You can do it though! :)


----------



## wannabubba#4

ricschick said:


> donna wow you guys will have decorated the entire house before babies here lol im glad your dh is so on the ball!! and your aqua class sounds lovely!! so how will your home birth work will the kids be with you through it or will they go out? very exciting you are braver than me!!xx

I hope to go into labour through the night and therefore they won't be disturbed lol, but probably won't happen that way. I need Dawson out the house otherwise, as he is a right mummy's boy and would panic if he saw me in pain, or would be so demanding of my attention that I would struggle with labour lol. His big sister or big brother will be able to help out there, or if they are both working / at school, then he can go to my sister's house to play. The older kids won't be a problem at all, if it was just them I would not be concerned night or day lol but Dawson may be problematic lol. Just hope it's a nice quick labour and he can come straight home and meet his new sibling.

Great bargains you got there Claire, just check the expiry on the car seat, I am sure those car seats are good for 5 years though xxx

xx


----------



## tryn4

Sach-why am I having bump envy lmao! I must take a pic of mine! Yours is too gorgeous! I must say I had to laugh, my husband is a mechanic, and could literally rebuild a car/engine etc, very good at his trade, but seeing him let my 15 year of put together the drawers was making me chuckle (silently of course LOL) He also broke off a piece of the edge of the dresser, I had to hold it in straight face! 1 Day down at work...Hope everything works out that you guys will get a new truck without having to sell the trailer!

Welcome & congrats Aussie! Wish it was too hot out here for the kids to play LOL..I am in freezing Canada, although today is a better day, but I hear our temps will drop again below freezing by the end of the week :(

Hey Miss-Congrats on balancing out the team! You will do just fine, I was a single mum to 4 kids under six! (before I married) You will make it!!!

Feisty Mel-I got my carseat from Costco..the bundle that I bought came with carseat, stroller, playpen & highchair, but it was just as seen on the net...Most of my stuff I buy online, and usually if it's a brand you trust its works out pretty good. There is a swing I am dying to get from babies r us...they seem to be the only place in Canada to carry it (my little sweetie fisher price cradle swing) but I am seriously contemplating ordering it from the states. Its out of stock online here, so I will have to go into toys r us/ babies r us and see what they are saying. 

Claire-yes I am excited, even though I already had a private one (bby shower) at home, it's nice my office giving the little send off. As much as I complain, in a few months I will be bored out of my skull, and miss my workplace lol! 

Donna-stop with the fat bum n thighs...*sigh* so many perfect women TRYING to be fat like me...Your lovely!!! You too Melissa!!!


----------



## ricschick

I will be sure to check the car seat I'm only getting it really because it's a fiver lol it was too cheap not too! I think it's only about 6 months old anyway. Lol
I hope you go into labour at night then!! Fx I hope I do too as il no all my babysitters will be at home lol


----------



## allforthegirl

Wow I have been out all day with the truck stuff and then stopped to visit, and I come home to loads to read. LOVE it!!

Thank you every one about my bump!! <3 to you all!! I really do feel huge, all my pg shirts hardly cover my bump so as Kellie mentioned I look like pooh bear. So I am constantly pulling down my shirt to cover the bottom on my bump.

Miss I am sorry it seems that I have missed your post, Congrats on your little :blue: bundle. Seems they are all I make ;)

Mel I got my carseat at babies r us and got a good deal on it!! Also too if I even try and tease my DH about the messes he makes he gets mad too and goes on strike too. So I work really really hard to find something he is doing well with a project so that if I need to say something it isn't so bad :haha:

Donna that is so exciting. I am feeling that excited about my encapsulation, and putting my birth plan all together and setting the cash for everything aside. Makes it feel like this is all actually happening. I understand you not wanting your youngest there, mine would be the very same!! Plus having all boys in the house I am sure they don't really want to be there anyways LOL

Claire love good bargains!! :dance:

Iesha <3 @ you with bump envy! I honestly don't know how I am going to get any bigger. I can no longer pinch the skin around my belly. If he needs to grow more then he is going to have to come out for that to happen. Even my winter jacket is getting too tight!!:dohh:


----------



## ricschick

A little 12 week pic!


----------



## allforthegirl

Claire cute bump!! and I like that shirt!!


----------



## FeistyMom

Great bump Claire! And nice top, looks great :)

Sacha - I have the 'pooh bear' look going for me too. Two of my maternity pants will NOT stay on my bump anymore, they sag below it even though they are supposed to be full coverage! And of course my tops are being pulled so far forward they are leaving a bit of a draft below :D And I refused to get a maternity coat, and my normal jacket is finally straining too much. The good news is that it is an incredibly mild winter, so I think I could abandon the jacket entirely and use sweatshirts layered if need be, or last resort I have an oversized winter coat that was my father's that I have used in the past as an overcoat during REALLY cold spells, and could use just fine as a normal coat to fit my bump. I've had it on over the top of a regular coat PLUS an infant in a wrap!

I don't know if I'm actually having pelvis pain, or if this is just in sympathy with my SPD friends, but HOLY CRAP am I struggling to walk today! And it just won't let up no matter how I try to contort my body while walking. Took some tylenol, ate some chocolates (my after lunch sugar number was decent, so I indulged), and am hoping it lets up soon, but ffs this is beyond annoying. i'm getting weird looks at work as I am sure my facial expressions are interesting as I grit my teeth and power down the hallway. I also notice that it doesn't seem to help to move slowly! That may just be additional adrenaline kicking in though. Can't believe how strong you ladies are to deal with this every day!!!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Lovely bump Claire xx you look fab


----------



## allforthegirl

Mel it could be that baby is engaging further. I think that is my problem today. I am having increase pain I On my pubis which normally doesn't bother me but seeing how much he has grown makes me understand the extra pressure.


----------



## blessedmomma

Claire- adorable bump!! 

sorry about the increased aches and pains everyone. i guess its to be expected at the end, but doesn't make it feel any better knowing its gonna happen :(


----------



## corrine5

Hi! I am new here:) but I have 3 girls. Ages 7,2,1. Also have 1 boy. He is 3:) expecting a baby boy March 5, 2014:)


----------



## blessedmomma

congrats and welcome Corrine! im due around the same time, march 15. will be induced around march 8 though :)


----------



## Chalrhow

Claire... Lovely bump and well done on finding some bargains !!

Iesha... Good too see you posting !! That swing is so cute... I sold my big fisher price swing when my daughter was 6 weeks old, she hated it and i was so sure she would have been my last... Dont know if i will bother getting another 1... Not really got the space for it !

Sacha... Lovely bump !

corrine5... Congrats and welcome :)

I thought last night i was going to end up in daycare this morning... I went to bed and usually baby starts kicking/punching/moving for a good half hour, but last night nothing... I was poking and nudging my belly and i got a few nudges back, then i wasn't sure if i was imaging it or not... Then i couldn't think when was the last time i had felt a proper kick... I was pretty worried most of the night... But got up this morning and baby has been hyper and moving non stop for the last hour, so he/she must have a new routine or was maybe having a lazy night last night... hate when they worry you like that :(


----------



## wannabubba#4

Congrats and welcome Corinne, I am due 6th match going by my dates lol, hospital had put me forward to 28th Feb but know I will go over :) how have you been keeping? Pregnancy going well? 

So guesses, who is going to be our first baby? Sacha Kellie Iesha Charlene??? Or maybe someone completely less expected? I am going to say Kellie on the 23rd Jan, followed closely by Sacha on 29th lol for me I reckon 17th march lol ( 42+3) by hospital dates lol.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Chalrhow said:


> Claire... Lovely bump and well done on finding some bargains !!
> 
> Iesha... Good too see you posting !! That swing is so cute... I sold my big fisher price swing when my daughter was 6 weeks old, she hated it and i was so sure she would have been my last... Dont know if i will bother getting another 1... Not really got the space for it !
> 
> Sacha... Lovely bump !
> 
> corrine5... Congrats and welcome :)
> 
> I thought last night i was going to end up in daycare this morning... I went to bed and usually baby starts kicking/punching/moving for a good half hour, but last night nothing... I was poking and nudging my belly and i got a few nudges back, then i wasn't sure if i was imaging it or not... Then i couldn't think when was the last time i had felt a proper kick... I was pretty worried most of the night... But got up this morning and baby has been hyper and moving non stop for the last hour, so he/she must have a new routine or was maybe having a lazy night last night... hate when they worry you like that :(

Glad baby kicked up a storm this morning xxxx


----------



## ladyluck8181

wannabubba#4 said:


> Congrats and welcome Corinne, I am due 6th match going by my dates lol, hospital had put me forward to 28th Feb but know I will go over :) how have you been keeping? Pregnancy going well?
> 
> So guesses, who is going to be our first baby? Sacha Kellie Iesha Charlene??? Or maybe someone completely less expected? I am going to say Kellie on the 23rd Jan, followed closely by Sacha on 29th lol for me I reckon 17th march lol ( 42+3) by hospital dates lol.

Awww it's fab to watch your pregnancy as I was due 7th March with my ectopic :flower: I do think have to agree though that I think Kellie will not be long now at all :happydance:


----------



## allforthegirl

Welcome :hi: and Congrats Corrine!!

Char I also hate having those worries. I have had that happen to me too, think wait he should be moving around now, and then he doesn't. Actually he first thing in the morning I used to feel him and now he doesn't but is more active later in the day. So I guess they are changing.

Donna :rofl: Well I thought things were happening last night as I was having cramping in my back and front that was not allowing me to sleep. I took to tylenol and finally was comfortable enough to sleep. Dang my belly was soooooooo sore last night. It is a bit tender this morning too. Maybe it is just from being out and about for the day. :shrug: Though I still think that you are right about Kellie having her baby first!! I still don't think this LO is coming before the 20th!!

AFM I have my first weekly appt today. A normal prenatal appt for the very first time! I am bit excited for the mundane!! :dance:


----------



## Chalrhow

wannabubba#4 said:


> Congrats and welcome Corinne, I am due 6th match going by my dates lol, hospital had put me forward to 28th Feb but know I will go over :) how have you been keeping? Pregnancy going well?
> 
> So guesses, who is going to be our first baby? Sacha Kellie Iesha Charlene??? Or maybe someone completely less expected? I am going to say Kellie on the 23rd Jan, followed closely by Sacha on 29th lol for me I reckon 17th march lol ( 42+3) by hospital dates lol.


I think maybe Sacha then Kellie... Think it will be pretty close between them :) So exciting, in the next couple of weeks there will be babies born... Think this pregnancy has flew in, for me anyway... Cant think who else is due before me and Iesha... Think im starting to accept that i will end up with another c/section... really wanted a normal delivery but now i just want baby here safe and doesn't matter what way... Recovery will be hard with a 1yr old and a newborn but i managed before.

Dont know if i have already mentioned but I have to register my boy tomorrow for school... He is only 4 and will be 4 and a half when he starts... Im really worried about him starting school as he is about 10 months behind in his development and has been seeing speech and language therapists as he wouldn't talk... I was wanting to defer him a year but everyone keeps telling me not to, saying he will be bored with another year in nursery and he will get more help in school etc... I really worry as you know how cruel kids can be and i dont want him struggling or being made fun of :( Sigh :(


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Welcome and congrats Corrine! :)

Sorry I've not been posting much. Spent another night in L&D. . .different doctor on call than my own practice so they gave me 2 shots of terbutiline and kept me overnight for monitoring. I didn't sleep a wink and felt like I got hit by a truck by the time I got home yesterday. Slept most of the day, was up a few hours then slept all night. The contractions I was having were enough to have me writhing on the bed in pain. Sigh. I am dilated to a 3 so there was a BIT of progress. Since I haven't had a baby in 15 years she thinks that's definitely decent progression for my unused cervix and uterus. LOL! I have an ultrasound this morning in 25 minutes and a cervix check. Still bleeding, a bit more today so I'm glad I'm being seen. Not sure they are taking it seriously enough, or how much is too much for blood, ya know? 

ANYWAY. . .I've not been very vigilant with keeping up on your posts ladies and I apologize! I still think Sacha will go before me. . she's due at least a week and a half before I am and my progression is slow going. I'm READY anytime though. LOL!


----------



## ladyluck8181

Kellie - your ticker site is down for maintenance I'm guessing but humour me lol how far gone are you now?

NM; it's back now lol! My last daughter was born at 36 weeks, so baby would be peachy now but I bet you are so happy to keep seeing those extra days ticking by


----------



## wannabubba#4

Yay for 36 weeks Kellie, hope you are feeling more comfortable now. 

How exciting and then deflating when nothing happens finally Sacha lol cannot be too long now.

Charlene have you spoken to your health visitor about possibly deferring starting school? My middle son's birthday is mid March and had he been born two weeks earlier then he would have been the year up. I would definitely have deferred with him, he had glue ear and required grommets and adenoidectomy and needed speech therapy so IMO he needed another year to catch up. He is one of the oldest in his class but also one of the smartest, whereas he may ( may not have) struggled had he been the year up. Kind of hope this baby isn't born on Feb for the same reason. Xxx


----------



## allforthegirl

I am sorry your having all these problems. I still think you are going to have her before me. Just got back from my appt and dr said he has a ways to drop yet so that means the reason my bump changed so much is because he moved back up. So I'm sure what I am getting mean crap!! Lol


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

BACK UP?!?! How rude of him! LOL! 

I'm back, no real change. . .she's measuring in the 70% now rather than the 95th so that's a wonderful miracle. LMAO! The blood is cervical, placenta is fine, so no worries there. Fluid levels are a bit low but not alarming, she's doing another ultrasound next Thursday, NST on Friday and Monday. I'm still at a 3, 50% effaced.


----------



## allforthegirl

Yes very rude of him!! :baby: :haha:

I am glad she didn't check me because it would bug me even more to know that all that i have been through nothing is happening. Well looks like I will be making the baby shower on Sunday. Man am i am in a bad mood that he moved back up!! :(

Kellie Well that must have been better to hear that she is not as big this time!! I know I felt better to see a lower %tile #.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I'm to the point where I think it will be 3 more weeks. LOL! She won't let me go past 39 with the GD.


----------



## Chalrhow

Donna... Yeah ive spoke to my health visitor... It was her that referred him to speech and language therapy... I am really struggling with the decision... 1 day i think yeah i definitely want to defer him a year then the next day im thinking he might be better in school with some learning support than stuck at nursery another year... sigh, never had anything like this with my older 2 :( 

Kellie... Thats great she is on the 70th centile :thumbup:


----------



## FeistyMom

Donna - Man, those decisions are the worst, especially when we have to deal with our pregnancy hormones interfering with our normal judgment! There are definitely pros and cons. In the States, each state has its own cutoff month, but typically it is either August or September. Here it is the last day of August, so my 2 September babies will end up with *THREE* years of nursery/pre-school before they start kindergarten, unless I challenge for them to start early. I just might for my DD2, but I think the extra year will probably be good for DS. Even at 2 he just doesn't seem quite as socially developed as his sisters were. The ear issues for you just compound everything; on the one hand, more support in proper school, but on the other hand having an extra year to catch up is handy too. I know whatever way you end up going, it'll be the best thing possible for you & your LO :)

Charl - so glad LO started moving again! I've had a couple minor scares like that, but so far the cold glass of water trick seems to trigger movement when I start freaking out, so haven't ended up at hospital yet. Hope your LO keeps moving and stops giving you scares!

Welcome Corrine & congratz! How has your pregnancy gone so far? Excited or terrified that you are heading toward the home stretch?

Sacha - two things; first - moved UP?! How rude! It will be interesting to see what kind of personality this LO has when he's born. Hopefully he'll be a sweetheart newborn for you, after causing so much trouble in the womb. Second - I seem to have caught your bad mood ;) I completely lost myself this morning and went on a yelling rampage through the house. I ended up feeling so badly about it that I splurged and hit McDonald's for a breakfast sandwich and orange juice for my oldest on the way to her school. We were 30 minutes late, but were going to be 20 minutes late anyway (part of the reason for my rampage). A friend at work said it is just a natural part of the 'general bitchiness' phase that hits each pregnancy ;) Well, I phoned DH to inform him that I was angrier than I could remember being ever, and that it was mainly his fault. Poor man. He has been iffy about some things, but in general he really is quite awesome. He just messaged me at work a bit ago asking if I was calm enough to talk yet - he went home on his lunch hour and did the cleaning I was most upset about. Hope your OH is coming around too and getting his stuff done!

Kellie - ooooh, 3cm and 50% dilated! I think you will be first, especially if Zander has decided to disengage and head back up for Sacha. Did they mention if she's engaged at all or do they expect you to drop more before it gets really real? Also, at least those painful contractions did *something*. Always annoying if you go through the pain and end up with nothing out of it.


----------



## ricschick

donna a friend of mine little boy has gromits in his ears and he is very behind with his speech and his behaviour can be quite bad are there any tips you can give me so I can pass them on? also I think it night be a good idea to send him to school as he may learn from other children also my friend is trying to get his extra help in school he will be accessed and hopefully extra money will be given to the school to find someone to come into the school and be solely with him.

kellie you poor thing in and out of l&d hopefully you can stay where you are for atleast another week!! I think you will be first!! and then sacha!! 

hopefully everyone is ok today and not too sore!! 

picked my sterliser up so 1 down and only 400 things else to buy lol xx


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

LOL Mel! Did you drink OJ?!?!:haha: 

Last I heard she is at a +1 station. Not engaged I don't think, saw her little face on the ultrasound (facing sideways of course, LOL!) and the doctor said she looks kind of angry. Yeah, I said she is just projecting. She'd like to come out too. :shrug:

I know they just told me TODAY that placenta is fine, but MAN the bleeding. Went through a pad. I was checked obviously today so I suppose that's what it is from but blood makes me nervous, my youngest had a brain bleed and they always asked if I had bleeding late in pg. (I did). . .


----------



## tryn4

Quick post while at work...
Kellie I couldnt manage I would demand inducement at 3 cm dialated!!!!! My crotch would be killing me with pressure, but I am sending love & warm thoughts..Jenessa wants to come out!!

Sach-lets gooooooooooooo!

Charl- Thanks luvie, good to be back with u guys

bump update-its outrageous, and I have to admit I have eaten junk food for 2 days now I got my appetite back LOL- check it out...I unfortunately have all my other fat I CAN pinch however my large body thinks its a petite model and I am soooooo uncomfortable!!!!
 



Attached Files:







bigbel.jpg
File size: 4.1 KB
Views: 17


----------



## allforthegirl

Char - i just wanted to mention, I know this is a very hard decision. With DS2 ASD child I should have held him back in kindergarten as he has a late birthday in Oct. but they told me he would be fine and we have been struggling with him ever since. I think it would have benefited him greatly to be held back as with ASD he is not socially at 10 but more like 6. Even with my other son DS3 with a early Oct I can see where waiting another year would have benefited him too, but he is not struggling all that much. Now with DS4 being a late Dec baby I am going wait and put him in the following year to Kindergarten. He may be extremely smart and very articulate (more so than any 4 yr old should be and always has been) I want him to wait. I have heard nothing but good things with waiting. I don't know if this helps or not, but I do know how hard the deception can be! <3 :hugs:



Whitesoxfan41 said:


> LOL Mel! Did you drink OJ?!?!:haha:
> 
> Last I heard she is at a +1 station. Not engaged I don't think, saw her little face on the ultrasound (facing sideways of course, LOL!) and the doctor said she looks kind of angry. Yeah, I said she is just projecting. She'd like to come out too. :shrug:
> 
> I know they just told me TODAY that placenta is fine, but MAN the bleeding. Went through a pad. I was checked obviously today so I suppose that's what it is from but blood makes me nervous, my youngest had a brain bleed and they always asked if I had bleeding late in pg. (I did). . .

Awe poor girl!! Well it is for her best. All that bleeding would really have me worried too. Hopefully it doesn't get any worse then you are describing. Scary!!:nope:



tryn4 said:


> Quick post while at work...
> Kellie I couldnt manage I would demand inducement at 3 cm dialated!!!!! My crotch would be killing me with pressure, but I am sending love & warm thoughts..Jenessa wants to come out!!
> 
> Sach-lets gooooooooooooo!
> 
> Charl- Thanks luvie, good to be back with u guys
> 
> bump update-its outrageous, and I have to admit I have eaten junk food for 2 days now I got my appetite back LOL- check it out...I unfortunately have all my other fat I CAN pinch however my large body thinks its a petite model and I am soooooo uncomfortable!!!!

:rofl::rofl:<3<3<3<3 I know but he is showing obvious signs he is not ready. Though my body may protesting he is not listening. Maybe I just have a mommy suck, and just loves being curled up.

My contractions are getting a lot stronger too. More often ones that I have period cramps with.

So question for you all. you think I am going to have a bloody show if I have never had one before, even when I was induced from what I remembered.. Not until later into actual labour with I get a small amount pink, but never before as a sign it is going to happen...


----------



## allforthegirl

P.S. Iesha you look awesome, Love your bump! <3


----------



## FeistyMom

Claire - yay for getting baby stuff! I still have zero new things for this LO. I need to get moving and get the new car seat, a few outfits, and a new diaper bag. So the last one is really more for me than for LO, but I do actually need a diaper bag unless I want to carry stuff in a shopping bag! What stuff do you plan on getting next?

Kellie - YES I drank the OJ! An entire, glorious, delicious, 6 ounces of the stuff. This didn't count as my breakfast though - I had already eaten two bowls of cheerios this morning. My numbers were actually ok after the cheerios (116), so I considered my breakfast burritos and OJ a snack. I did get hearburn though. Darn juice. We'll see how bad it messes up my lunch numbers (had steak salad which normally puts me between 95-105).

Iesha - great bump pic :) Also, I am glad I am not the only one who indulges in junk food :D

Sacha - Very good points about waiting. I've heard lots of happy stories of parents who waited, and I know a few teachers who usually advise waiting if a child is in the 'tween' area, because it is always easier to do advanced work but so much more effort to coordinate special resources if a child is behind. My brother is an October bday, and he had some developmental delays as well, as side effects of a more serious medical condition, and he was kept back a year before starting Kindergarten and it did work well for him, but he already was able to have access to state resources for occupational and physical therapy, speech therapy, and all kinds of specialists, so there was no difference in support care between pre-school age and kindergarten/elementary school for him.

Charl - I bet none of that makes it any easier for your decision though :( I have very little knowledge of the school system over there; hopefully you have lots of good resources so you can feel confident in whatever decision you make :)


----------



## wannabubba#4

When is his birthday Charlene? My niece's birthday is on 25th Jan so she is in the same year as my son but technically almost a year younger- does not seen right really. They are both primary seven, he is dead ready for secondary school and she is struggling. Is a shame really! Maybe she would have struggled regardless, I suppose we will never know.

Claire, I don't think I can help much with the glue ear/ grommets thing - my son, other than needing a few years of speech therapy has had no issues at all. I knowa lot of kids can act out if they have hearing issues or speech issues, he was the opposite really. He used to concentrate so hard on listening at nursery ! he was practically on the teachers knee lol. I fought for months to get him seen by an ENT specialist because no one else thought he had an issue! Lol my sons doctor even said I was being neurotic and sent the referral letter to ENT saying so, haha - had to eat his words lol


----------



## aussiettc

Hi ladies sorry everyone who's feeling sore.
I'm feeling great at the moment, haven't had any morning sickness at all, no nausea either, but then again for my last 3 pregnancies I've only vomited once with each of them. I am blessed :)

We don't need to buy anything for this bubba as our youngest is only 2.5 we still have everything. If we have a boy we might need to get a few suits but that's about all.

The kids are more settled today as I took them to the swimming pool yesterday for some fun. 

I've had similar issues with speech and starting school. My dd1 had speech problem mainly articulation. She really struggled at kinder (year before school) to interject and be understood but went to school as she was supposed to, because I was confident she could do it. She got extra help at school and within 6 months didn't need speech therapy anymore, this year she was in the top ten students of her year 1 and 2 class and she's only in year 1. My ds1 however was held back a year due to me not being sure he could handle it socially and emotionally, he does alright and can be pretty smart when he puts the effort in as he has an above average IQ, (we had to get him tested for the school due to behavioural issues) but socially still struggles a little, there is no way he would of handled it a year earlier. So I guess what I'm trying to say is you know your child, if your don't think he'll handle it they keep him back otherwise if you think he'll be ok send him. Trust your gut and ignore what others tell you have to do.


----------



## blessedmomma

Char- we homeschool so Im not much help with when to send them. I just go by when they have interest and start them then. I hope you figure things out! the one thing I do know is you know your child better than anyone and therefore know whats best no matter what friend, teacher, or anyone else thinks!:hugs: I had a similar experience the other day. baby moved once in 2 hrs then once again during a 20 min bath. went in to l&d in a panic. the second they hooked me up she was kicking up a storm! 

Sacha- cant believe he moved back up silly munchky! :baby: I def think there is a chance of bloody show before labor. they are all different :winkwink:

Kellie- 3 and 50%, I think you are going first! how much pressure you got going on??!! sorry about the night in l&d and the meds. sounds awful! at least the contractions are doing something :thumbup: the bleeding so much doesn't sound right to me either. 

Melissa- I love your story with DH. and he cleaned and asked if you were calm enough to talk yet :haha: you go girl! :happydance:

Iesha- lovely bumpage!!!! so pretty :cloud9:

aussiettc- so nice you aren't sick! :flower:


----------



## allforthegirl

Melissa - well I think I would need to see that or have waters to break before I think I am labour LOL I have tons of pressure on my lower back near my tail bone and in my whoo-haa has a swelled feeling. Even one of my BH gave me strange feeling inside, almost like something would come out. It made me laugh.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Eh. . .more pressure today, just passed a clot the size of a quarter, freaked out and called L&D. The nurse talked to the on call doc that was there (which I SO appreciate) and he said that if my doc wasn't concerned because of the U/S results today that it should be okay. If I get heavy bleeding or sharp pains, to go in. My doc seems to think I'm not progressing all that much compared to the amount of contractions. I hate feeling nervous. I'm to the point that I'd rather have baby here so I don't have to worry about her as much.


----------



## allforthegirl

Kellie :hugs: This part really does suck! So many worries!!


----------



## blessedmomma

Sacha- never know, labor could start in the blink of an eye!! there really doesn't have to be a ton of signs first :thumbup:

Kellie- im so sorry your worried and in pain and cant do anything about it. i hope that LO is ok. and i am certainly not as close as you, but i have a sense of what you're feeling. i was gonna do everything in my power to keep this one in as long as possible. im in so much pain from the spd, i cant say i feel the same. i don't care if my labor is like the last one and i don't make it to an epi and even have this kid on the side of the road. one night of pain cant be worse than weeks of it :(


----------



## FeistyMom

I hope things progress better for you! There is a full moon this week I think, and many babies seem to be born during full moons so there is that going for you right now!


----------



## ricschick

aussiettc glad your feeling so great I hope it lasts!!

iesha lovely bump!!

donna thanks tbo the mum is a little lazy and I don't think puts in enough effort. and gives in to everything!!!!!!!!!! with all her children!!

char I agree you no your child best and if you think its best then go with it.

kellie how scary with the bleeding and the clots it must be terrifying I hope it stops!! but glad the docs are on top of things and hopefully it wont be mush longer now!!

sacha get those long walks in and hot curries and lots of sex maybe a little bounce on a trampoline lol baby will be here before you no it! xxx

sorry if ive missed anything!!

mel im not sure what il be getting next I need everything lol xx


----------



## allforthegirl

Melissa you are right. 

I did some research last night as I was feeling very swollen down there, even during a BH I felt pressure in side (actually at one point I was feeling aroused from it :blush: the it changed). It only happened once so I am positive it was just a fluke. But after all that it started to change and just feel like a very dull pain, not even period like. When I looked it he could be sitting posterior and that could be causing all this pain&#8230;. go figure, that is probably what it is!! :haha:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Kellie sorry you are worried hun, I totally would be too! Soon you will be holding that little baby xxx hugs 
Sacha other than my first baby, none of mine engaged until I actually went into labour. In fact last one never fully engaged until they broke my waters. Need to get bouncing on a birthing ball lol, get him down onto that cervix again lol. 
Aussie good to hear you are keeping well xx
Iesha you look gorgeous, you have a beautiful bump! 

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all having a good day. I once again, could not walk yesterday, from overdoing things. Problem is I done quite a few things I really shouldn't have, so cannot pin point what caused it lol, or maybe just accumulative ;) I had aqua natal Monday, then decided to wash down all the wood work in the hall and stairs lol, then Tuesday I took the dog out, and then changed a king size duvet cover so probably serves me right that I could not walk by yesterday afternoon haha.

xxx


----------



## Chalrhow

Hi...

Kellie... I hope the bleeding stops and you can try relax for the rest of your pregnancy.

FeistyMom... I have read somewhere a wee while ago that more babies are born on a full moon.

Donna... I was the same a few days ago... Done far too much and was practically crawling into bed i was so sore... Should see the state of me some nights... Last night i was sitting on the sofa and my pelvis was agony, but i actually couldn't move, whenever i tried to move the pain was worse... I will be so glad when this baby is here and i can try get back to normal, forget what normal is after 4 babies in just over 4 years !! lol 

Not long in from registering James at school... Had a chat with the school head teacher and he has said that there will be learning support available for him if he needs it come August but he might not even need it then, which is true but i still think he will need some support come August... Spoke to his head teacher in nursery too and she agrees that he probably wouldn't benefit from another year in nursery and he wouldn't be happy if all his wee friends left to go to school and he was kept back... Im hoping i made the right decision... He is a really confident wee boy and gets on great with everyone but he really struggles with his speech... I really don't want him struggling in school... So much worry :(


----------



## allforthegirl

Mel - the full moon is TONIGHT!! :shock: So maybe someone will?? I don't think it will be me. Plus I don't know if I would want to go into to the hospital on a night like tonight. They would be so busy it would be like they would try and push everything they can on you just to get you to deliver faster so they can get the next lady in!!

Char - Well here you can still hold them back in kindergarten if something looks like it warrants it. So see how he does and if there is still problems then hold him back then. My kids all hated the transition from playing to working!!

OMG it is so nice here today. I actually walked DS4 to school this morning and plan on picking him up!! Then tomorrow I will be walking the mall with my GF!! So I have lots of walking to do. Maybe he will go back where it was more comfortable. I don't like him where he is now. He is putting more pressure on my pubis. :nope:


----------



## Chalrhow

Sacha... Hopefully he moves into a more comfortable position for you... Just now i feel i struggle to breathe, this baby must be taking up my whole rib cage lol.
Over here we only have to the 1st of feb to decide to defer him or not... Really not a lot of time... It will be another 7 months before he starts school, just hope we made the right decision.


----------



## allforthegirl

Char just go with you gut. If your stomach is a bit butterfly-ish about it all then hold him back. There is usually a reason you are uncomfortable with it. That feeling can be a strong message from your angles telling you something. You will know, you will!! ;)

I knew I should have held DS2 back, I had those feelings with him. I wish I listened. I trusted the wrong person, should have trusted in myself. Gut feelings are important!!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Char, totally agree with Sacha! Trust your gut, mama's know their kids better than anyone else. Huge hugs girl!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Totally agree with Sacha and Kellie too hun, but wanted to add that if it is only speech that he is struggling with and is getting speech therapy then he will probably have totally caught up by august. As long as mentally and emotionally he is ready for it then he will probably be fine. Hard decision hun, I am just glad I didn't have to make it with Ben as his birthday fell in March so he did not fall into the right age category for going to school that year. Do you think he is ready? You have older kiddies, is he on a par with them? 

Xxx


----------



## FeistyMom

Charl - *hugs* Glad that you are getting lots of good info in order to make a decision. I completely agree with Sacha & everyone that your instincts will be best :)

Kellie - It is full moon time! Anymore labor signs?

Donna - It is so hard to NOT over-do it, isn't it? Although, to be honest, I typically have issues if I under do-it physically as well. I have a desk job, and if I sit too much, I can't walk and have more pain than if I had been walking/standing more. So I'm almost always more sore during the week than on the weekends, when I tend to over do it home.

AFM, my kids just absolutely cannot be on time. And I can't help but feel responsible. I was never particularly punctual as a child or as an adult, and objectively I know if I get everyone up earlier we'll be able to make it, but lately I just absolutely cannot get up in the morning! To be on time, everyone has to be up and out of the house BEFORE 8am. If I get up at 6:30, which isn't really all that early, I have plenty of time to take care of myself (shower, dress, etc) and lay out clothes for DS (DDs both have school uniforms), and get breakfast ready (although usually they prefer cold cereal). But I haven't been able to roll out of bed until closer to 7:15 at which point all is lost. I think I am coming down with a cold, so maybe that is contributing, but 3 days in a row my girls have been over 10 minutes late, and I just feel so awful about it :(


----------



## allforthegirl

Mel - I too find that if I it around too much I am more sore than if I am up and moving around. My kids have issues with being on time as well. I have to be on them to eat, dress, make lunch, and get out of the door. When they have time to play I find that they are later :-/


----------



## FeistyMom

***Warning, child-related rant to follow! ***

My 4 yr old is the one that drives me most crazy. She's been dressing herself since she was 2 (I help her with buttons and whatnot as necessary), but she has taken to dawdling so much now. She wears a uniform, so it isn't like there is a bunch of selection to do, and the actual dressing only takes 5 minutes, but she'll just sit there in her jammies daydreaming, or have a story she just HAS to tell me right then, or see something shiny.

I swear she was easier to manage last year than this year! But at this point I feel really dumb about it. We are almost halfway through the school year, and I still don't seem to have this routine down. At this point, it seems a bit silly for me to be blaming the kids, I have to just look at myself, but I also refuse to dress her. My mom always went the 'path of least resistance' route, and did in fact end up dressing me. I can remember being in 4th grade, so I had to be 10 years old, and my mother was dressing me! On a regular basis! That just seems so wrong to me, considering both my girls were happy to at least try to dress themselves before they were even 3, that I don't want to risk reverting and ending up doing everything for her, but my other approach isn't working either. Yelling, getting grumpy, threatening, taking her to school in pajamas and having her dress there.... she is just easily distracted, and I have run out of ideas to keep her on track :(

I even tried setting up races with her sister (I know, I know - encouraging sibling rivalry is a dangerous quagmire but I am getting desperate), and it didn't work at all. In fact made it worse, because they she just stressed out and panicked about not being as fast as her sister and took TWICE as long because she was complaining about how unfair it was.

I'm hoping that part of this is pregnancy related - either she's feeling needier and less independent because the baby is coming, OR I'm just extra frazzled and hormonal, and that this will all resolve itself once the baby is here. Because the alternative is that it gets even worse since I'll be necessarily preoccupied with the LO in the morning. UGH!


----------



## allforthegirl

My four yr old is doing the same thing to me lately. At the beginning of the year he was coming out dressed without being asked, and now I am constantly on him to just get dressed. It must be an age thing. Even when I get him in the door at school he takes almost 5 min just to take off one boot, when he gets home from school it takes him no time at all to get them off. I feel for you!! As I am dealing with the same thing!!


----------



## Chalrhow

wannabubba#4 said:


> Totally agree with Sacha and Kellie too hun, but wanted to add that if it is only speech that he is struggling with and is getting speech therapy then he will probably have totally caught up by august. As long as mentally and emotionally he is ready for it then he will probably be fine. Hard decision hun, I am just glad I didn't have to make it with Ben as his birthday fell in March so he did not fall into the right age category for going to school that year. Do you think he is ready? You have older kiddies, is he on a par with them?
> 
> Xxx

He is totally not ready if he was going anytime soon... Come August he might be totally ready, thats why im finding it so hard to decide... With my older 2 that are in school i had no problems with, i knew they where ready and they are both doing great in school, perfect reports... With James he struggles with his speech and he is also behind in his development... Infact his younger brother who is 2 was speaking better than him at one point... It has taken alot to get James to speak and i don't want him going to school and kids making fun of him and him going back to not speaking at all... I think if he gets support in school he will do ok, but im also worried that he might not get help or support in school as there was supposed to be someone seeing him in nursery the last few months, who we have just found out hasn't bothered seeing him in nursery :(

OH is putting wee ones to bed tonight, so im about to go for a nice long (hopefully uninterrupted) soak in the bath... have a really sore back and side tonight :(


----------



## blessedmomma

mel- my 4 yr old likes to dress himself and LIKES to put his clothes on backwards sometimes. since we homeschool I let him, but I could def see it blowing up into a war if he had to leave for school. I feel for ya on getting around and getting out on time. my girls went to public school one year and it was a hassle. they had to get on the bus by 7 and 7:15 which meant us getting up pretty early. at the time I was pregnant with #5 and not sleeping well. I remember crying some days from exhaustion! of course we went back to homeschooling and none of us are out of bed before 9am :blush: I feel for any preggo ladies cuz I haven't slept good the last few nights and even getting up at 9 im exhausted. having a hard time falling back to sleep after I pee. ugh.

donna- I feel your pain!!! literally!!!! I didn't think I had really overdone anything, just my usual stuff, but I am in so much pain. have my heating pad out. Tylenol is a joke! it does nothing. I don't know how women handle this pregnancy after pregnancy. im in agony :nope:

so my ob was supposed to put in an order for an u/s scan after our apt last week. I still hadn't heard anything so I decided to call and see if it was scheduled and I just didn't get the call back. she didn't even put the order in!!! hopefully they will get it scheduled now that I have called. so ridiculous to me.


----------



## blessedmomma

char- have a nice relaxing bath mama! :hugs:


----------



## FeistyMom

Sacha & Melissa - it is reassuring to know that it is probably more to do with 4 yr old development phases than my crummy parenting! Thank you :)

Melissa - I hadn't thought about that pro of homeschooling. I still don't think I'm cut out of the right material for it, but... who knows, 10 years ago I wasn't sure I'd ever be 'mom' material, and things have been going ok (knock on wood) so far!

Donna - hope the bath helped!

Charl - if the kids in school are going to be basically the same kids he has been playing with at nursery, the transition will probably go smoothly even if he's not quite caught up on speech yet, since his friends will already be used to it. If it is going to be a completely different group of kids then that could play a role, but typically at such a young age, if the teacher sets the stage appropriately kids will accept just about anything :) In my daughters' combined montessori class (2 1/2 through kindergarten), they have had several kids come through with various development issues. The only one that ended up being a problem and he had to go to a more specialized school was due to violent behavior (physically assaulting teachers routinely). One girl in the class right now started at a time when she was still nearly deaf, so she still has some strong speech impediments, but the other kids think nothing of it now :)


----------



## tryn4

Cant stay am reading quickly & running, almost going home time from work...Kellie & Sach u guys are my heroes, I swear I am the biggest impatient baby. Without cramping. bh or proper contractions, worse blood clots I would demand the drip, git er DONE!!!!! :rofl: I cant manage already this one is pressing on my crotch bone and I am getting so pissy. I am soooo impressed on both of your patience..maybe even a little jealous!
Thank u to all you kind hearted crazies who said my bump looks good..sad thing is it pretty much wont go down too much after :rofl:


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

You're crazy Iesha and beautiful! If there was ANY WAY I could think of to get this baby out, I'd be ON it, believe me! I'm not feeling even remotely patient at the moment. LOL!


----------



## Chalrhow

FeistyMom... Yes there will be a group of his friends starting at the same time... His nursery teacher has said the curriculum basically just carrys on from what he has already been learning in nursery and thinks that once he starts phonics he will get on alot better with his speech.

My skin seems to have broken out in lots of spots :( Have loads on my chin and some on my cheeks and forehead... Not had spots for years... Hope they clear up fast, ive not been using anything different on my skin :(


----------



## FeistyMom

Charl - that sounds very promising then about school, but YIKES! No fun at all to have spots. Are they are itchy like an allergic reaction? Or just kind of annoying?


----------



## tryn4

So Kellie, can u just insist on inducement now? Like tell them book you in...what the heck they waiting for?


----------



## ladyluck8181

Chalrhow said:


> FeistyMom... Yes there will be a group of his friends starting at the same time... His nursery teacher has said the curriculum basically just carrys on from what he has already been learning in nursery and thinks that once he starts phonics he will get on alot better with his speech.
> 
> My skin seems to have broken out in lots of spots :( Have loads on my chin and some on my cheeks and forehead... Not had spots for years... Hope they clear up fast, ive not been using anything different on my skin :(

I hear you about the spots, I am still waiting for this pregnancy glow they hark on about :haha: I've got what resembles teenage acne and I can't be bothered to put make up on just for the school run! :flower:

My daughter has a speech impediment, when she was a lot younger they kept sending her for repeat hearing tests as they fully believed her to be deaf because she does what is generally seen in someone who can not hear. She would push her words through her nose, it's really hard to explain lol but her air would come through her nose and not her mouth. In nursery she didn't improve much at all even though she was having regular speech therapy, once she hit reception which she started in Sept 13 she has come on crazy amounts! Now it is just the 'S' sound and occasionally an 'F' that she pushes through her nose, it hinders her slightly on her reading and sounding out words but the practice of saying her phonics and sounding the words out everyday and often has had a major improvement. I think you will see a vast improvement when your little boy starts school :hugs:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Morning ladies Hope all are well! Labour watch it's so exciting haha, can hardly believe that the pregnancy journey it's coming to an end for lots of you, and I suppose me not too far off lol.

I have my aromatherapy massage tomorrow, looking forward to that. The midwife who does it is so pro home birth and it is lovely to get some reassurance from her at this stage, other than the negativity I got at my last hospital visit lol. Nice to get some decent one to one with the midwife too rather than the norm of 10-15 minute appointments every three weeks lol xxx


----------



## Chalrhow

Donna... Hope you have a lovely massage tomorrow... Id love an aromatherapy massage, but seems just over your way does it :( 

ladyluck8181... Yeah James has had several hearing tests, one not long ago and has passed them all... Its good to hear your daughter has made a huge improvement at school... Did she need any extra support at school ? Yeah im still waiting on the pregnancy glow too :dohh:

No the spots are not itchy... probably more hormones than a reaction... they are annoying and i dont think there is much i can do to get rid of them other than wait


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Ahhhh. . . .I want a massage! :)

Iesha, they won't induce here unless they feel the baby or mom is in danger. This kiddo does FANTASTIC on the monitors. ;) She has said she won't let me go past 39, but that's almost 3 weeks away. Hoping to not have to wait quite that long but at this point, who knows. I must be stressing myself out, have a cold sore on my bottom lip, ouchie! 

So much for the full moon! HA!


----------



## ladyluck8181

Charl - She doesn't have one to one support, but the school has a speech therapy support worker so she does 2 sessions a week within school with her. She just takes her out of class for 20 minutes and does her exercises and practices with her. Then once a month she has an appointment with the speech therapist at the clinic :thumbup:

Donna - Enjoy your massage, I bet it will feel like bliss!

Kellie - The end is sight not much longer before your little lady will appear :dohh:


----------



## allforthegirl

Donna - you suck!! I want one!! I have been waiting for weeks for Groupon to come out with a massage that is prenatal. I bought my DH a hot stone massage, but I guess a pg woman can't have one of those&#8230;..:grr:

Kellie - The only thing that the full moon did for me was keep me awake half the night. So I am one grouchy momma.


----------



## ladyluck8181

I thought it was time I did the first one of my pregnancy - 16 week bump shot, I clearly have no belly muscle tone left cos I'm huge lol
 



Attached Files:







20140116_144729.jpg
File size: 51.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## allforthegirl

Ann-Marie I too had a noticeable bump at 16 weeks. I think bodies are just too well know with this process LOL


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Great bump! I was MUCH bigger than you at 16 weeks. LOL! 

We had no full moon babies on my feb group on facebook either. HA! 

Thanks Sacha, I know it won't be TOO much longer. 3 weeks at the most, but whew, every day is challenging. :wacko:


----------



## ladyluck8181

That is reassuring lol I keep getting people saying things like 'you're huge, are you sure there is only one?' it's so darn rude!!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Lol Sacha sorry hun xxx

Charlene I have been waiting for 13 weeks to get my aromatherapy massage, as there is only one midwife who does it mow (the other retired and they wont train anyone up as they are short staffed -three midwives vacancies they have, doesn't give me much confidence for my home birth lol)

I was 12 days overdue last pregnancy when there was a full moon and still it never done anything for me then haha

Lovely bump ladyluck - I agree with Sacha , our bodies seem to know what to do and bumps pop up from nowhere haha -I couldn't hide mine from about 8/9 weeks with this pregnancy lol


----------



## FeistyMom

Full moon has failed! *grumble*

Hope your aromatherapy massage goes great Donna! My DH tried to get me a spa package for Christmas, but it fell through apparently and at this point I think it is going to be a Valentine's Day thing, which will mean post-partum. 

Listened to the natal hypnotherapy tracks again last night. Didn't sleep quite as soundly, as heartburn woke me twice and bathroom called 3 times, but still seemed pretty useful as sleep aides. I know that I'm supposed to listen to them at a time when I am NOT usually sleeping, but... I have zero time slots available where I can be lying down with my eyes closed and NOT be trying to sleep ;) I did like the disclaimer stating that you should NOT EVER listen to them in the car. Don't know why, but it just really made me laugh to imagine hypnotizing myself while driving. Maybe I would be a bit less high strung and more forgiving of other drivers...

I also successfully got my boots on again this morning, and good thing because the parking lots were all frosty and slippery. Even with boots I almost fell down twice in the 20 yards from car to door. So now my coat isn't quite buttoning, and my boots are on the verge of not zipping all the way. It is a race to see if I end this pregnancy naked at home with nothing to wear!


----------



## allforthegirl

Donna - <3 I hope it helps, enjoy it hon!!

Booo to the full moon!! Thanks for nothing but a restless sleep :haha:

Mel - I fall asleep all the time doing those tapes. I can't even listen to one all the way through without falling a sleep. I hope that is a good sign or I am in trouble! :shrug:
:rofl: @ ending the pg naked in the house because of nothing to wear. I am getting very close. I am needing to laundry every few days it feels just so I can wear something. Yet some of it makes my skin crawl right now I am getting so itchy.


----------



## ricschick

donna that sounds wonderful id love a massage!!

no bables yet oh no any day now tho im sure guys!!

kellie hows the bleeding? stopped now I hope!!

I feel tired today and the kids are driving me mad!!! early bedtime for them tonight I think!!!!!!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

YES, barely spotting today! :) Thanks for asking.


----------



## wannabubba#4

I am so out of patience today! Poor kids have had a hard time, need to get them to bed before I really go off on one, and Iknow it's me not them but I am finding it hard to deal with it tonight! Early nights all around I think. 


Night night zzzz


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Hugs! I hope tomorrow is a better day!


----------



## FeistyMom

Donna - I'm thinking every night until LO is born is going to be an early night for my kids. I just don't seem to have any patience at all, and can barely enjoy things that I normally find cute and endearing :D Even my poor 2 yr old is getting the rough side of my tongue in the morning and during bedtime.

Hope you get lots of sleep tonight )


----------



## allforthegirl

You two aren't the only ones losing it on their kids. I have a major issue with my one son who instead of cries he wails, and I seriously cannot handle it. It is worse than fingers down a chalk board for me. So he woke up with an ear ache which is one thing as it was really windy yesterday 90km wind guts. That wasn't the problem, it was him wailing and wailing and waking everyone up in the house. I lost it on him, seriously lost it. I suffered with ear aches too as a kid so I know how it feels. But to keep everyone up in the house because he is feeling poorly just isn't cool. :gun: I couldn't believe how much I lost it. So not me, but I totally blame it on hormones!!


----------



## FeistyMom

Exactly Sacha! I think the worst part is that I end up feeling bad about it, and then feel angrier because I shouldn't have to feel bad about something like that.

I'm getting crampy/BHing all over the place this hour, and I feel exhausted :( Still 3 more hours of work *yawn*.


----------



## allforthegirl

I have decided that the night of my shower I am going to start dtd every night, as I just read that there is 5X the prostaglandin levels then the man made stuff. Then I guess it increases after 4-5hrs to 20X. How freaking crazy is that? Guess I am going to stay in bed after DTD, jut hope I don't get a uti.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Sigh, if only I could entice my dh. . .good luck with that though! :)


----------



## allforthegirl

I just posted this on a new thread, but OMG am I in pain all of the sudden. My lower belly is excruciating. When ever he moves it hurts worse. I feel it in my bum too!! I just took a tylenol and codeine and i am not sure how much it is working&#8230;.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

oooooh! I hope it's SOMETHING. . .


----------



## allforthegirl

I am not tightening though. It just hurts. I don't think it is anything other than him maybe sitting back to my spine!


----------



## blessedmomma

ugh the aches and pains and grumpiness! sorry for the ladies with it so bad right now. :hugs:

ann-marie- absolutely lovely bump :cloud9:

sorry about the ladies suffering with spots :(

donna- a massage sounds lush!!! <3

can not believe how close some of you are getting :happydance:

sacha- I heard that too about the prostaglandins and DH and I dtd almost every day from 36 weeks on. I was 3-4 and 90% effaced before I ever went into labor. probably wont be doing that this time! im in pain and don't want to speed things along, but I do believe it works better than anything else I did :thumbup:

I went grocery shopping today so I will probably be very sore tonight and tomorrow. boo.


----------



## ricschick

im with you guys on the grumpiness im so pissed off this morning and its all dh fault. he said to me this morning find babysitters as weve been invited to his bosses restaurant for dinner and drinks and I said oh good then I said to him what time for and he said I don't no its quite casual then I said well I need to no a sort of time as I cant just say oh its casual to the babysitter and then he said I didn't say get a babysitter ???? say what!!! then I was just like you just told me to get a babysitter no I never he said yes you did!!! oh ok I did but there away today anyway he says!!! so why bloody say it in the first place!!! then he starts getting bitchy and says oh I don't want to be around you anyway I don't care if your pregnant and your hormonal so I said yeah you go out and il sit in as usual then told him to piss off!!! all in front of his apprentice!.....now girls I trust what you think am I in the wrong here?? he just pisses me off sometimes I mean he was out last night with his boss an didn't get in til late and now I no he will be out tonight and il be left in to sort the kids out and knowing fall well we don't have babysitter:growlmad:. and iam not ringing him today!!! so pissed off! and ive got so much to do today with the house and things with fuck all help!:cry:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Sacha hope you feel more comfortable or are in labour lol and baby not far off - about time we had a baby in here lol!

Feisty Mel when do you stop work hun? You must be exhausted! Hope you have a more relaxing day xx

Kellie how are you doing? Still taking it easy? 

DTD definitely worked for us baby number three, I swear by it lol - we were at it every night though for about the last week before he arrived at 39+3, and had two nights of full on contractions that led to nothing then third time I woke up at 5:30 am with niggles, got hubby at 07:30 to take the older kids to my sisters house and got to the hospital at 10 cm dilated at 08:00 am lol. Ben was born at 08:06am. perfect labour lol. With number four I had SPD so DTD infrequently and he was over!! 

My pelvis stopped aching and burning last night. Strange!! Not going to knock it though, just take every pain free moment and enjoy it!! Maybe baby has moved position or something. Was the first night in wells with no tears heat pack or pain killers lol. Baby was oblique, head on my hip, so maybe gone cephalic!, hope not transverse lol!!

Taking it very easy though, not to exacerbate things any


----------



## wannabubba#4

ricschick said:


> im with you guys on the grumpiness im so pissed off this morning and its all dh fault. he said to me this morning find babysitters as weve been invited to his bosses restaurant for dinner and drinks and I said oh good then I said to him what time for and he said I don't no its quite casual then I said well I need to no a sort of time as I cant just say oh its casual to the babysitter and then he said I didn't say get a babysitter ???? say what!!! then I was just like you just told me to get a babysitter no I never he said yes you did!!! oh ok I did but there away today anyway he says!!! so why bloody say it in the first place!!! then he starts getting bitchy and says oh I don't want to be around you anyway I don't care if your pregnant and your hormonal so I said yeah you go out and il sit in as usual then told him to piss off!!! all in front of his apprentice!.....now girls I trust what you think am I in the wrong here?? he just pisses me off sometimes I mean he was out last night with his boss an didn't get in til late and now I no he will be out tonight and il be left in to sort the kids out and knowing fall well we don't have babysitter:growlmad:. and iam not ringing him today!!! so pissed off! and ive got so much to do today with the house and things with fuck all help!:cry:

Sounds like the type of conversation me and hubby could have in the mornings lol, neither of us are morning people!! Bet he phones to apologize hun xxx hugs to you xx have a better day xxx


----------



## allforthegirl

Claire I am not happy with my DH at the moment either. He is having issues at work, and anything I say he thinks I am attacking him! WTF??!?! So I gave him a what for this morning. :grr: I pretty much told him he will not be able to be in the delivery room with me if he is a mood like that and doesn't start to take an interest in how to help me with hypnobirthing. He will just end up pissing me off just sitting there and then it would ruin my concentration. :gun:

Donna Nope not in labour. Though I had tons of labour and delivery dreams last night, and even had one bh that was so strong it woke me up. I am though not in as much pain at the moment. But he seems a bit more quiet, so i am going to keep an eye on him. He didn't even move when i ate ice-cream last night. When normally eat anything cold it gets him dancing. :shrug: Oh no pain what a blessing even if for just a moment!! :dance:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Aromatherapy massage mmmmm lovely - sorry again Sacha lol !!

Well she used orange and black pepper and it was lovely! My pelvis is a bit achey now after the long walk from car park in to hospital, and from sitting in the massage chair but hope be worth it. Next one will be at 37 weeks so she can use labour stimulating oils, and she is going to make me a blend to take away with me as well. 

Could sleep now, but have the nursery to do soon.

xxx


----------



## allforthegirl

Gosh that just sounds lovely!! I wish we had that around here. I think I would even pay full price just to have one!!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Only cost me £5, and she says she will give me a blend to take home free of charge, lovely pro home birth midwife, so hope she is on when I labour :)


----------



## allforthegirl

:thumbup:


----------



## ladyluck8181

wannabubba#4 said:


> Only cost me £5, and she says she will give me a blend to take home free of charge, lovely pro home birth midwife, so hope she is on when I labour :)

Oooooh you're in the UK? Where can I access such blissful treatment :haha:


----------



## FeistyMom

Claire - That is totally crap! How can he be going out again tonight? Too bad that boss invited him to restaurant. He was out with boss last night, and he has a pregnant wife and kids at home who need him and no babysitter, so... too bad! heh. I may be a bit of a harpy sometimes to my poor DH, but there is no way at all that he would assume he got to go out if we didnt have a sitter  could you just ring him and say that something has come up for you tonight and he'll have to come home to put the kids to bed? And then just do a girls night? heheh :D

Donna - sounds so lovely!!!

Sacha - I haven't managed to get DH engaged in hypnobirth either, which is so weird because he was really engaged in lamaze and our other birth prep classes before, just not this time. :( Of course then I get all weird and paranoid and start feeling like he never even wanted this baby, and that he's going to be distant and all that garbage, even though deep down I know it isn't true, but it makes me want to sit and cry!

AFM, I still feel like I have a nasty cold :( headache, hard to get out of bed, scratchy throat, congested... but no fever. I do think my lymphnodes are swollen though and have been all week. The armpit ones felt a bit lumpy, and I assume some of the achiness in my groin is related to that. It can't ALL be baby's fault, can it??


----------



## FeistyMom

PS: I had a ton of dreams last night too, but almost all were related to Disneyland lol!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Sounds LOVELY Donna! :)

I'm sorry Claire. . .that was pretty crappy on your dh's part. ugh. 

Sorry you're not feeling well Feisty Mel! You need to be over that ASAP! hugs!

I thought maybe you would go last night Sacha! :( BOO! I'm sorry you're DH isn't on the same page with you. 

I had another ultrasound this morning. Everything looks good still. Placenta is intact, still enough fluid. She IS moving around though, has been hanging on the left side of my tummy for weeks and weeks, she's all on the right now, still head down. Doc didn't check my cervix because I've had so much bleeding (which has slowed down to barely spotting now). She said "I can't believe you haven't had her yet". . .yeah, no shit. Thanks. Then "I'm on call this weekend just so you know." Again. . thanks. You've told me for 2 freaking weeks that it would be any day. SO here we go, another day. :) Oh and I have lost 3 pounds since Tuesday. Is that a good sign? LOL! I have lost 5 since last week. I know I sound really pissy. I'm sorry.


----------



## allforthegirl

With our last birth (my 4th his 1st) he was sitting beside me half conscience because of a concussion. So I was felt I was robbed of help from him. 85% of the time I was labouring he was sleeping. Now I understand that, and don't blame him. This time I have been researching things and talking to him about it all, but not once has he asked well what do I have to do. I know what you mean by your dh feeling detached from your pg, cause that is exactly how I feel about this one too. He seems to be too preoccupied with work to care about this baby. Though I know to a man worrying about making enough money yadda yadda yadda is to them caring! Not to a women that is for sure.

I to have been battling a cold for months now. It just seems to just shifting from one to another. I just hope that giving birth allows me to breathe at night!!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Oh Sach, I swear, that's how my DH is going to be. He slept through the night both times I was at the hospital even when I was writhing in pain. :(


----------



## allforthegirl

Kellie Dont' feel sorry!! We all thought you would have gone already!! Both our LO are proving to be willing to wait it out. Even if it is at their mothers expense. Man i hate the last few weeks of pg!! Just down right stressful. I am glad that she is doing so well. My next u/s is thurs. I am thinking I just very well make it to then. I need to keep busy! Days like today don't help either. I am down right miserable!!


----------



## FeistyMom

Kellie & Sacha - I head to the doc this afternoon for an ultrasound and I believe a cervical check, so we'll see if I join you in the 'it could happen any time now' club with you guys!

My issue with DH is that he seems more exciting and interested in car shopping (his car seats 5, and we'll have 6 people to transport so we'll need something if I go back to work; we do have a minivan that will fit everyone so I'm not in a rush). To be fair, he hasn't had a chance to get a vehicle for himself since before we were married 10 years ago, and he's had new babies every 2 years  So maybe the novelty has worn off and he just thinks I'll handle it all. But I'm really nervous this time!

Kellie, glad the bleeding seems to be subsiding. At this point any symptom that isn't directly related to labor has got to just be a huge hassle for you! Hope your hubby realizes that you weren't really expecting him to be a silent partner in this process, and jumps into gear for the real deal to help you out!

Sacha - you are right of course; worrying about money IS one of the ways a man expresses his level of engagement, and like your hubby mine is preoccupied with work related issues and whether or not he'll be promoted this year. He really wants to enable me to be a sahm so that I have choices, and I love him for it, but what I really want right now is just someone to read the darn materials with me and listen to the CDs! hehe!


----------



## wannabubba#4

ladyluck8181 said:


> wannabubba#4 said:
> 
> 
> Only cost me £5, and she says she will give me a blend to take home free of charge, lovely pro home birth midwife, so hope she is on when I labour :)
> 
> Oooooh you're in the UK? Where can I access such blissful treatment :haha:Click to expand...

My midwife offers it, at the CMU although there is only one midwife trained to do it now, as the second one retired and they won't fund any training as they are short staffed. Shame that really! 

I have been looking into hypnobirthing too but hubby is not in the last bit interested lol, he will support ( in his head ) any notion I have but ask him to help, or look into it or participate :wacko: nope!! He is a fab father and had proven to be a very effective birthing partner, but has never looked at a baby book, discussed options for birth or had any other opinion really, other than agreeing to whatever I want. Good and bad points there!!:shrug:

I need to get my ass in gear myself actually! Presuming hypnobirthing is an art and cannot be picked up overnight or whilst already in labour haha:haha: I just think I still have 8/9 weeks to go, even though technically it could be as early as 3 weeks till term.

Xxx


----------



## Chalrhow

Donna... Your massage sounds lovely... Not fair that its not available at my hospital... Think the SGH might have something like that... I had my 2nd at SGH and there was aromatherapy midwifes, i left with some amazing smelling aromatherapy gel to put on my stitches down below after i had him.

Claire... Id be majorly pissed off too if my OH was out 2 nights in a row and i was stuck in with no babysitter 

Kellie... Hope baby doesnt keep you waiting much longer... Good that everything is ok with your ultrasound today and your bleeding has stopped :)

I finally got round to taking a bump pic... Got really bad heartburn tonight :(
 



Attached Files:







35wks.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 8









35wk.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Look how cute your bump is!!! <3


----------



## ricschick

donna sounds lovely!!!! what theme will you be having for the nursery? im very excited as this will be the first time we can do up a nursery!!

kellie glad all is well but sorry your feeling so crappy and we don't mind being here to listen! we all need to have a moan! 

feisty mel hope theres good news at your apt and you are some what dilated!!

why do men think so differently to us!! all not at all in some cases lol I still feel pissed off and upset really probably hormones (but isn't it always according to men!)


----------



## blessedmomma

Donna- that sounds so lovely!!! 

Claire- :nope: would not be happy if DH was acting like that. I cant see mine pulling that crap, but there is no way I would put up with it :growlmad:

Melissa- sorry you're sick. im finally starting to feel better and being able to breath again is so nice. hope your DH gets more involved :hugs:

Sacha- sorry your DH isn't very helpful with things. my DH was scared to death of passing out with our first baby. my mom and mil were there and everyone was more worried about him passing out than me giving birth :roll: he is a pro now and very helpful, but I still give him crap about it.

Kellie- glad the bleeding has stopped :hugs: I hear some women stop gaining at the end, or even lose weight. not me :dohh: I have always gained right up to birth. 

I got a call about my u/s today. Monday at 10:15am :dance: cant wait! DH had Fridays off and switched to Mondays so he is off today and will be off Monday for the u/s yay!


----------



## allforthegirl

Mel - that is exciting that you may be joining us. :dance: I totally get you dh, my DH would be doing the same thing. Only problem is his truck is now close to being totalled. So I am guessing our now promised talk about birth aids tonight is going to go straight out the window&#8230;. He is going to completely immerse himself in proving he was not at fault. Yes I want just a tiny bit of interest even if is him picking up the book, or even asking me to make a list of things he needs to do while I am in labour.

Donna - hypnobirthing is said it will only work if you can practise everyday for 30 min at a time. I haven't been able to put that much time in either. I wish I could find the time, but I just can't seem to. So like you I hope I can even get through the most part of my labour with just relaxing.


----------



## allforthegirl

Char - great looking bump momma!!

Claire - I do think a lot of the time our hormones can make things worse than usual, from how we would normally would deal with things. Yet then sometimes I think this is the only way we have the guts to say something we normally wouldn't say LOL For me I let a lot of things roll off my back, but while pg I just don't have the same amount of patience and I think it is good for him to hear it :haha:

Melissa - That is great news about the u/s :happydance:


----------



## blessedmomma

char- fabulous bump!!!! so cute <3


----------



## blessedmomma

cant wait to have some babies in here!!!!! c'mon LO's mamas are waiting :cloud9:


----------



## allforthegirl

nope I have changed my mind. Right now would be not a good thing for baby to come. Baby can wait as long as he needs to. I don't think I could do it right now with all this extra stress that is hitting us right now.


----------



## luvofamom

Hi I'm pregnant with my 4th, and what a great surprise. I didn't think I was going to have anymore because I'm going through early menopause, I'm 32.


----------



## allforthegirl

luvofamom said:


> Hi I'm pregnant with my 4th, and what a great surprise. I didn't think I was going to have anymore because I'm going through early menopause, I'm 32.

Welcome :wave: Congrats


----------



## blessedmomma

welcome and congrats luv!!! :dance:


----------



## blessedmomma

sacha- now that you have decided its not a good time, you will go into labor :haha:


----------



## FeistyMom

Welcome and congratz!!!

Charl - cute bump!

Sacha - I'm glad LO is staying put for you for now; that is just sooo much stress, and I know how you are feeling.

AFM: ultrasound was fun. After moving almost NONSTOP all morning, LO fell asleep on the way in. The tech had to use the little buzzer to get a reaction! Measured my fluids (common issue related to GD is high fluid levels), and they were fine, heartrate jumped up to 179 after she buzzed the LO! Baby is head down, facing the right way (back out, baby face facing my back), and is most definitely resting a bit on my pelvis. After being buzzed and rudely woken from a nap, LO refused to give a good shot and the best I got was a quarter shot of the face but looks so precious to me, and a LOT like my first. Heart rate had settled down to a more reasonable 154 when I had my OB appointment almost an hour later. But OB didn't do an internal so I have no idea about dilation/effacement! I did have my group b strep swab done.

I think my OB is taking me for granted  He seems as convinced as I do that baby is going to come a bit early, but that everything is going to be perfectly normal cuz it has been the last 3 times. I suppose I should feel good!

The worst bit was that I managed to gain 7 lbs in 2 weeks, taking me above 170. I hit 174 as my top documented weight with the other kids, so now I'm just thoroughly feeling large and done, even though I am NOT ready for this LO yet! Hubby's response: You are gorgeous. He is a wise man sometimes.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Welcome! :)

Glad all looks good with the bub Mel! We're still seeing this kids FACE to the side, she needs to get in position dang it. LOL! 

I'm sorry things are so stressful Sacha! :(


----------



## allforthegirl

Melissa - I hope you are wrong. Though I am having increasingly stronger BH, just thank goodness they aren't regular in any way shape or form.

Mel - I am glad that you LO is doing well. Silly little monkey for sleeping away LOL. Mine had his heart rate drop to 123 which I thought was very low but my Dr didn't seem concerned&#8230;.

AfM I am so proud of my DH. He came home in a very focused mood and didn't fly off the handle. I needed this today, as I am crying about everything, and I mean everything!! :sad2: Still think baby can just wait a bit longer. Dh is reading up on his hypnobirthing material as I type!! <3


----------



## blessedmomma

Melissa- so glad baby is doing well! and that is a very wise man :thumbup:


----------



## FeistyMom

Hang in there Sacha! And glad your dh is being a rock for you today. 

Hope everyone has a lovely evening/day!


----------



## ricschick

mel glad your apt went well!! but funny how baby was sleeping bless!! have you had group b strep before then? as I have too and they haven't said much about it! il ask on Tuesday tho. 

sacha wonderful how dh is finally getting to grips with the hypnobirthing!! they get there in the end don't they! 

I think your right tho about the hormones you do tend to speak your mind more or let things bother you more than they usually would! don't get my wrong dh can annoy me but he is a brilliant husband and always thinks of me and I do no he only went as it was important to his boss who has been very good to us and wil enable dh to be on double his wage come this time next year I think I was just feeling sorry for myself and alittle stressed as kiddies have been arguing a lot lately. feeling a bit better today not 100% tho. 

hope everyone has a nice day! xx


----------



## Masonsbaby

Welcome luv!!!!


----------



## ricschick

welcome and congrats luvofamom xxx


----------



## allforthegirl

Well I have to laugh because DH started to go through the material then popped on to his game for what he said was going to be only a minute and then he ended up on the game the whole night. I say I have to laugh because I could honestly lose it on him if I go that way. I really do hate this game he playing&#8230;&#8230; :trouble:

I slept well (ish, as well as you can when you are tossing and turning all night) and he kept the boys out of our room so I got to sleep in. I think there was someone trying to suck up a bit. No labour dreams last night but some interestingly weird ones!!

Melissa I think I dodged the bullet, I don't think I am going into labour LOL

So I was sitting on my ball last night and I think it causes more pain than good. My inner thighs only after about 10 min of it were very sore. I am not sure if I will be using that to sit on.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Glad you got some sleep Sacha! My DH doesn't do games, but on Christmas day we watched basketball for HOURS AND HOURS on tv. Really?! ugh. 

I slept pretty well and dh even initiated dtd last night?!?! WHAT?! ;) I'm just thinking positive and hoping it is helping get things ready. LOL! My back is really bothering me this morning and yesterday and today I have no appetite. I have to eat with my insulin and stuff, just feeling sort of yucky. This is the last weekend before I deliver that my OB is actually on call so I'd be okay with going of course. HAHA! I'm feeling fairly calm though and not too miserable so for today I'm good. (so far today) LOL!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Janessa is just waiting til 37 weeks, clever girl!! Hang in there , you are doing fab!!!

Sacha lol my hubby got excited about the hypnobirthing last night too, out of the blue lol, and I have mentioned it before but normally in one ear and out the other!! Think it just takes them longer! He is still decorating to, so don't expect him to read my book or anything, probably when I am in labour he will pick it up haha xxx 
Now he is painting the ceilings and doors in the hall. Then a freshen up in my room and that will be it I reckon!! Boiler getting fitted next week, we were hoping to keep the old one going along for a few months yet but had a scare with it this week, had no heat no hot water and thought' oh shit!! What if I was in labour trying to fill my pool and that happened and the midwives arriving and we are all freezing lol?' So bite the bullet, and booked the gas man for this week. All money we have not got!! But luckily my daughter has savings she can lend us for the time being! 

Welcome and congrats luv xxx

Hope everyone else is good! Iesha, another week down! One more to go hun, you have done fab!!!


----------



## allforthegirl

I am extremely stressed out. My son with Autism came up stairs in such an emotional fit he was saying he doesn't want to live any more. I know I have to take his words with a grain of salt as he doesn't understand what those words mean, but it has still made me realize that he needs more help, as what we are doing isn't enough. I am feeling pretty dang low right now. Who said I needed all of this stress right now? My belly is just darn right sore at the moment. I just seriously cannot deal with these kids right now. All of them seem to have this bad attitude. I am going to be needing some Divinely help today that is for absolute sure!!


----------



## blessedmomma

sorry about your son sacha! that would really bug me to hear one if my kids say. praying for you and your family :hugs:

Kellie- yay for dtd! should help to move things in the right direction :winkwink:

my LO was very quiet again last night. moved once in two hours again :( I didn't run to l&d this time. don't want to look stupid again. had a soda and nothing. drank some oj and laid on my side and she moved a couple times but not like usual. starting to worry about her. glad we get to see her Monday, but it makes me feel as though I cant wait for this weekend to be over. which sucks! who wants to wish the weekend away??? gonna make sure they check her size, fluid levels, and whether she has a cord around her neck :wacko:


----------



## ladyluck8181

I still can't decide whether to give birth at home or hospital :wacko: DH missed the last one, I didn't even make it to the delivery suite and she ended up being born on the maternity ward. My labour was documented as 21 minutes. 

I'm kinda scared that if I decide to stay at home that a midwife won't get there in time :rofl: As much as I want DH there this time, I don't want him to actually deliver our baby :dohh:


----------



## blessedmomma

ann-marie- I know just how you feel. my last labor was 45 mins from first contraction to birth. I got to the hospital about 8:45 and he was born at 9:09. the hospital I have to go to this time is much farther away from my home than last time. the last one is about 15 mins away and this one is 45 mins. I considered a home birth so I don't deliver on the side of the road, but the only midwives available for home births in my area are at least an hour away. so trying to make it to the hospital is the plan, since I also don't want DH to deliver the baby. :wacko: they usually say to wait til a certain point to leave for the hospital. but my ob has told me to leave right at the first sign of labor or call an ambulance :(


----------



## ricschick

oh sacha how awful I hope he is feeling better!! and the kiddies don't do your head in too much:hugs:


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I'm sorry Sacha. Lots of prayers and positive thoughts for you all today!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Sorry you are so stressed Sacha, my 11 yo used to say these kind of thing a ll the time, and he is not autistic. I hate my life! I hate this house, I hate everyone, don't want to live here any more, wish I was dead etc etc,, generally when he had not gotten his o own way. I would let him sulk and huff and he would come out of the mood himself. It used to really hurt me, then get me so mad, the ungrateful little shit does not know how lucky he has life lol!!! Hope it is j just a phase with your soon too xxx

Xxxx hope you are okay hun? xxxx hugs


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

TWO sets of twins born today on my Feb facebook group! There's only about 30 of us and 7 babies already. :)


----------



## allforthegirl

wannabubba#4 said:


> Sorry you are so stressed Sacha, my 11 yo used to say these kind of thing a ll the time, and he is not autistic. I hate my life! I hate this house, I hate everyone, don't want to live here any more, wish I was dead etc etc,, generally when he had not gotten his o own way. I would let him sulk and huff and he would come out of the mood himself. It used to really hurt me, then get me so mad, the ungrateful little shit does not know how lucky he has life lol!!! Hope it is j just a phase with your soon too xxx
> 
> Xxxx hope you are okay hun? xxxx hugs

I have a 11 yr old too and every once and a while he tries to pull that on me too. But my ASD boy has been going through these emotional outbreaks for a long time, years really, they are just getting worse and worse. We were hoping that we could work through all of this with out meds but I am thinking he absolutely needs them now.

I am doing better, but if I have to talk about it out loud I start bawling my eyes out.


----------



## FeistyMom

:hugs: Sacha wish I could help! In your heart you know you are doing your best. Just remember what us GD gals have to remember... Biology isn't our fault and it isn't something we have done wrong if we need to use meds it is OK. 

Kellie yay for dtd! 

Donna glad you are able to fix/replace your boiler, I can't imagine a cold water birth would be any fun! 

AFM I spent most of the day in the ER but not for me! DD1 had a bm that eat the toilet looking red, like if you ate beats or during a heavy period. I stayed pretty calm and called our triage nurse and she recommended hospital. They did an x-ray and it looked good, so assuming it is constipation and possibly a hemorrhoid due to frequent straining. So I get to play examine the poo for the next few days. I treated her to a fancy dinner out. She chose red lobster, which I was not expecting but enjoyed. 

However the day flew by and I didn't drink enough so started feeling dehydrated and lots of BH. Then agonizing pain in left groin. Holy Crap I dunno how I can function if this doesn't improve over night. I must have just ignored all the warning signs with focus on do and the adrenaline because I swear I was fine all day.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Glad everything is okay with your daughter Mel! Red Lobster sounds good. . .mmmm. . .it's 2:46am here, and I'd like a cheddar biscuit please. :) Hope your BH and pain are better by morning!


----------



## allforthegirl

Mel thank you. I know. It is just going be a long battle to find the right mix of meds that will make him better not a zombie. Glad your dd is ok! I know what you mean about the water thing. I have done that before when I am out. Then I spend all night getting up to go pee cause I drank tons late in the day. 

Today is my very first shower. Wonder how it will turn out. Oh and I have decided against spicy foods as an aid cause I think those pains are worse then full surges lol


----------



## ricschick

mel glad your daughter is ok that must have been scary!!xx


----------



## Jaycrew

Hey ladies , can I join in? :) just found out I'm expecting a week ago, I'm 5 wks today. Not much going on- only symptoms are sleepy, greedy with crazy cravings (never had them so early) n tingly boobs. I'm due 09/25/14, have my first ob appt in feb. I will be 8 1/2 weeks by them. I so far have 4 girls (17,15,13,8) and a set of 5 y/o twins, and my 4 y/o newborn baby boy who will be moving over for #8. I'm hoping for a girl. This is our last so I'm taking everything one day at a time n not rushing but def preparing ahead of time. I remember some if u ladies from the ttc forums and glad to c u here! Happy n healthy everyone!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Welcome and congratulations JayCrew! :)


----------



## Chalrhow

FeistyMom... Glad your daughter is ok !!

Sacha... Hope your shower goes well !!

Jaycrew... Hi and congrats.


----------



## blessedmomma

Melissa- glad your dd is ok! how scary :( my 4 yr old was straining the other day and made the biggest poop. then when I went to wipe him he had some blood. freaked me out, but nothing like that since thankfully. get some water in you stat!!!

Sacha- my heart really goes out to you. you will find that balance that works great for him. what us mamas endure for our LO's :hugs: and yay for your shower!! :)

Kellie- im pretty surprised your still pregnant. good thing we didn't have a bet going or I would have lost! 

jaycrew- welcome and congrats!!! :baby:

I lost some plug yesterday again :( taking it easy today and sitting here drinking some tea while soaking my feet in Epsom salt. cant wait til tomorrow to see her again


----------



## wannabubba#4

Feisty Mel what a scare with your daughter, glad all is okay xx

Sacha, hope your shower went well, and you had fun. Woop 38 weeks how the help did that happen?, I remember vividly your BFP lol you' ll have your Lil bubs so soon now xxx

Hope everyone else is good today, I have had a down day today, feeling irritable and narky. Hope tomorrow is better, as do my poor family I bet lol - been biting everyone head off! Just feel so bloody useless!! Hubby is decorating and getting everything ready for baby and I am shuffling about, practically unable to do anything to help! Aquanatal tomorrow, hope that improves my mood xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hey jay crew congrats on your BFP hun xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

so sorry donna! im feeling the same. DH is being great and taking care of everything. but I feel like a useless cowbag :(


----------



## allforthegirl

Thanks everyone! <3

My shower was nice. Nothing to crazy but fun!!

Welcome Jay!! :wave: Congrats!!

Donna I feel the same. though today I was good!!  But most of the time I have been crying.

This is one of the gift I got!! 
https://i1265.photobucket.com/albums/jj519/Sacha_Claude/IMG_0420.jpg


----------



## blessedmomma

looks great sacha :happydance:


----------



## Chalrhow

Donna... I have been feeling exactly the same... I wouldn't talk to OH yesterday morning for no reason what so ever... My hormones are all over the place, don't know how he puts up with me sometimes :shrug: 

Sacha... That looks so cute !! 

Have some pregnancy insomnia tonight... Been tossing and turning for the last 2 hours, finally decided to get up... Gave in and ordered some bottles and sterilizer, now i feel a bit disappointed with myself, like ive already failed at breastfeeding before ive even started... Think i will get OH to hide the stuff when it comes.


----------



## blessedmomma

char- don't feel that way hun! you may be using bottles for pumping and stuff anyways if you need to go somewhere or daddy or someone else needs to feed LO. never know!


----------



## allforthegirl

Char I agree. Just don't take them out of the box until you need them. Plus it is easier to store them boxed then loose anyways :winkwink: If you are determined enough to make it work then you will make it work!!

So I was trying to figure out why it feels like I have been sitting on cement balance bar. The bones in between my legs are tender like I have been sitting on it for hours. So any of you know why this is? I tried to look it up and I got it was from the SPD, but this does't feel like ligament pain but bone pain&#8230;. :shrug: Anyone know?


----------



## wannabubba#4

My SPD pain is from my pubic bone generally, I also get soft ligament pain though and muscle cramps and shooting pains down my foof and inner thigh ( oh the joy s lol) Sacha but the worst pain is definitely feels like the bones are spreading and like I have been kicked right there, by a horse or maybe someone wearing steel toe capped boots :( still sounds SPD related to me hun xxx

I went to aqua natal today and omg!! I am in agony, don't know if I overdone it. I stopped whenever I felt pain and did not feel like I had done any more than last week but oww owe :'( I am struggling to walk at all. In tears having to pick up my son from nursery. Looks like that bit of me time is not going to happen again :(

Charlene - I always breast feed but have a sterilizer and bottles for pumping too, or for giving water ( for those really hot Springs we have her in Scotland NOT!! Lol) or for someone else to give baby EBM too. Don't feel defeated hun, and you can only do your best, the first few weeks are hard but it is so worth it if you are able to get it going 

Xx 

Anything Kellie? How's that baby doing today and any further bleeding? Xxx


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

NST this morning, baby is doing FAB still. . .otherwise no freaking change. 37 tomorrow. Feel like total crap. Super nauseated, diarrhea for a couple days, vomiting last night after dinner, BH and pressure. Maybe she'll come in March? Thank GOD I'm being induced at 39. I'm so over it.


----------



## blessedmomma

sacha- I def think its spd. since this is the first time I have had it I cant be sure. but that's what it feels like to me. the bones in my pelvis, back, and hips hurt. my hips pop and crackle all the time.

kellie- I so hope you don't have to wait much longer. :hugs:

donna- sorry your in pain :( I was awake in bed last night for a couple hours and when I got up today I am in so much pain. I didn't do anything but lay in bed, how can I hurt so much!!! spd sucks :growlmad:

had my u/s scan today and amniotic fluid is low once again. this is 3 pregnancies in a row of it. don't know what I could be doing wrong. guess I kind figured it was since she is not moving like she should be. still disheartening to have it again :(

she did weigh 4 lbs 7 oz so that was normal. at least it hasn't effected her growth so far. I hate that the low fluid increases the chance of me having a C-section if she doesn't tolerate labor. especially since when I was at l&d last week her heart rate dropped to the 60's every time I had a contraction. not that I would care about having a c-sect if it was necessary to get her out for her health, but surely not my preferred choice :(


----------



## allforthegirl

Donna - Ok thanks I wasn't really sure&#8230;The pain is more of a constant being pushed on pain the sharp pain I get when I move, so I wasn't sure if it was the same&#8230;. I am sorry you are in that much, gosh i couldn't imagine what you are going through this can be more than enough for me, and I am not even close to where you are. :sad1: Hopefully your LO doesn't make you wait two weeks past to have him/her.

Kellie I am feeling the same as you, though strangely enough I feel like I could take on the world today! I even feel like I should go for a run. I know my body isn't capable of such things but my brain is on a high or something :haha:

Melissa - gosh girl I hope that she isn't too affected by the low fluid. So far things sound good, I pray it stays that way!!


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks sacha- she also has lots of hair lol, and is low and engaged. probably why im losing plug.


----------



## allforthegirl

I am hoping for this one to be bald. My three had tons of hair, and last a tiny bit of hair. Had crazy heart burn with my first three, and just a tiny bit with my last, and I virtually have none now, so I am hoping that is a good sign he will have none :dance:


----------



## blessedmomma

lol

my first dd had tons of dark hair and I mean tons! next dd was so bald it took her almost a year to grow any. all 4 boys had about the same. not bald, but a little. 

DH says since she is a girl she wants to be able to wear all the hair bands and barrettes we have for her lol <3


----------



## wannabubba#4

I love hairy babies lol, all mine were born with hair, but my daughter lost all hers in the early weeks and was really baldy/ short haired until she was two and a half lol. Whereas the boys never. Would love this one to have lovely dark hair too xxx 

And I have never had heart burn with any pregnancy other than this one lol... Typically this will be my bald baby haha.


Melissa Hope everything is okay with baby and that this doesn't mean she will be early or necessarily c s section xx hugs

Kellie, I still predict a soon baby for you, reckon you will be 37 weeks just, so this week.


----------



## FeistyMom

Hi everyone :)

Sacha - such a cute gift! Glad the shower went well :) Sounds like you are on an emotional high today, which you totally deserve and I hope you can enjoy it :)

Donna - So sorry to hear the SPD is kicking in that bad :( Hard to imagine how aquanatal can be so devastating, but I guess it is easy to stretch more in the water while it feels ok but then absolutely hurting once you get out. Hope you can get some rest and feel better!

Kellie - glad she's doing ok, sorry it seems like she's applying for permanent residence in there ;)

JayCrew - welcome and congratz!!!!

Claire - how you doing hon? OH being more helpful this weekend?

Charl - Hang in there - BF can be tough, mainly in the first 2 weeks. And as much as I support BFing, it is completely and totally ok if it turns out to not work for you! Give it a go, get some support, but if it does start seeming like a big burden and not a positive bonding experience, there is absolutely, positively no shame at all in switching to formula. *hug* Plus bottles come in handy whether you FF or BF, so no problems there ;)

Melissa - sorry to hear about the low fluid, but that is good that it doesn't seem to be impacting growth at all.

AFM, DD1 is still doing fine. Called the normal pediatrician today, and they agree that as long as she is doing ok no reason to bring her back in. We're just doing a round of miralax, and letting her have as much juice and fruit as she wants (minus bananas and apples, which can contribute to constipation). She's previously had to have clear out diets a couple of times, so she was just happy that she wasn't restricted to broth for the weekend! DS seems to have developed a persistent cough though, so now I'm switching gears to worry about him. I'm stuffy as all get out, and I think I have a cold too now on top of normal pregnancy stuff. We *finally* got the humidifier out, and it only seems to make a difference the first night. Hoping DS gets over his cold symptoms this week, as I think he was congested/runny nose all last week too.

I forced a ton of fluids on myself Saturday evening and Sunday, and DH and I decided that Sunday was basically a 'do nothing' day. It was exactly what I needed, although I am a bit stressed over not making any progress on baby prep projects and general housework. DH did 4 loads of laundry, the dishes, and pretty much all the cooking (I made PB&J sandwiches once), and the rest of the time I had my feet up and was drinking water and snuggling whichever child was interested. The most activity I had was going to and from the bathroom from all that water I was drinking ;) Most of the time it was fine, but every 4 or 5 steps and it would feel like someone shot me/stabbed me in the left groin. Seems to have died down after resting and then sleeping last night, but holy crap it brought me to tears twice yesterday! I told DH that if this continues, I'll just stop walking entirely and he can carry me everywhere ;)


----------



## ricschick

yes thank you mel lol my anger and frustration was mainly down to hormones they just take over sometimes don't they! sounds like you had a well deserved lovely lazy day! 

Melissa sorry to hear your fluid is low! do they no why? glad its not affecting lo!

donna sorry to hear your in so much pain it must be so hard! especially having to pick lo up! I hope it eases up alittle and you wont have to wait for baby too long this time xx
JayCrew - welcome and congrats!!

kellie wow iam surprised she has stayed put! but I guesstimate she will be here by the 27th jan!!

sacha what a lovely gift glad you had a lovely day and your in such a good mood!! share some happy dust please lol

afm, I had my flu jab today so far so good I feel fine but we shall see tomorrow! arm feels a little sore but hardly noticeable. had some cramps today and backache which ive put that down to my body growing I have my consultant apt tomorrow but don't really no what to expect?? dads picking kiddies up from school for me so I can go alone and dh will be meeting me there as long as he can I don't mind either way. 

roll on summer I hate January!!!


----------



## allforthegirl

Mel I too have that stabbing feeling, but mainly at night while sleeping. I would probably sleep better at night if I didn't feel like my bones are ripping apart. Even lately I have been feeling it while walking every once and a while.

thanks everyone!! Even though I feel I could take on the world I fell asleep putting DS4 down for a nap. I then felt like I could sleep ALL day LOL. I did get up as I had to make that call to see when Ds2 can see someone sooner, and he will be going to his counsellor on thurs, and she will call Child and youth and see if we can bump it up, cause he needs something for his anxiety ASAP!!


----------



## tryn4

Omg I miss one weekend and catch up on 5 pages of reading!!!!!
I dont even know what to say to everyone individually, I need side notes!!!!
Sach-I am very sorry that your child feels down. No mum wants to hear those words :hugs: for you & for him too!

Claire-dont get me started on the weather, on january, on the cold etc etc! I agree roll on summer!!!!

Kellie-u are a trooper, I've told you that!!!! 

Charl-I feel you on the BF thing, I was trying to contemplate doing it this time around, I have way more help, more time etc, but to be honest, my bottles and sterilizer & formula are bought (i admit such a chickenshit lol) It was thought that came n went. I have another confession as well, after all the "bumper in the crib" debate, I said I wont bother this time, didnt I order a set that comes with a bumper & put it on the crib!!! :rofl:
Hello to everyone else, I sure I am missing a ton of updates...

AFM-I am having incredible pain in my legs and when I m lying down in my pelvic bone. When I turn its like fire ripping through my crotch, so I have had terrible sleeps. I can though report we are still DTD hehehhehehehhe...the pain after though is horrific! whoa huge lower belly cramping. Miss thing is still moving like crazy, so i guess I have a ways to go :(..the hair thing, oh I hope she has some, My first was a little hairy guy, so cute, but the others, pretty bald. So I'm hopinggggg! :) I need to eave this office, stayed way over my time...catch up with you guys later :) :hugs:


----------



## allforthegirl

Iesha - I thought that Friday was your last day? What are you doing???? :trouble: (or am I mistaken&#8230;.)

From the sounds of it most of us have caught the SPD bug&#8230; So crappy! You think maybe this is someone trying to tell us to stop having kids??? :shrug:


----------



## tryn4

Lmao...I am convinced I have spd right now. I'm in terrible pain. I came home, went pee, could barely stand back up. When I walked out I had to hold the wall to get to the couch, now I'm verrrrrrry uncomfortable! :( my last day is this Friday actually. Close soooo close!


----------



## allforthegirl

It sounds like you do Iesha. When I get up in the middle of the night I always am holding on to the walls as I feel like my pelvis is going to tear.


----------



## blessedmomma

Iesha- yay you are almost there!!!! hang in there mama :dance:

Sacha- the middle of the night pee's are the worst. I have nearly had to crawl before :( and we have a bathroom in our bedroom so its not like I have far to go


----------



## wannabubba#4

Sorry everyone is hurting with SPD! Hugs to you all!! 

It really weird that so many of us have it, according to my physio age or amount of babies carried does not cause it though. Last pregnancy, I asked her if it was due to any of those reasons and she said no! It happens to first time mom's as well although once you have it, then with subsequent pregnancies you WILL get it again! This one is definitely my last lol, may end up in a wheel chair if I do it again ;) and seriously running out of room in my house too haha 

Most women have much easier second stage with SPD so that is a bonus, everything is so loose already that baby pops out lmao :) hoping to be the case this time with me.

Xxxx


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

SPD sounds simply miserable! Hugs to you mamas! 

I was totally hoping to get out of the corporate Christmas party that will be later tonight. . . (it's 4am here). Come ON Ness. . .let's DO THIS! LOL!


----------



## ricschick

woohoo kellie 37 weeks!!!!! come on baby!! whats you evacuation plan?x

iesha sounds awful I hope the pain eases and Friday flies by!!

I hope spd isn't catching:haha: I do not want it I feel for all of you who do! but iam already starting to feel a bit sore at times:nope: off to my consultant apt later.


----------



## ladyluck8181

Bless you all with SPD, it must be horrid. I have never had SPD but I suffer with chronic backache (from lifting my son so much) which is a gazillion times worse in pregnancy. Poopy part is that my DH is a physiotherapist but he has to be so careful in pregnancy that I am not getting any benefit from him at the moment :shrug:

Builders started yesterday, it's so noisy and I seem to be constantly making cups of tea, but they have given a finalisation date of the 7th March :happydance: as long as the really bad weather doesn't decide to turn up now! The 3 youngest were off school yesterday and today cos the boiler has broken at school :dohh: so they seem to be high as kites because there is so much going on here, I had to cancel a midwife appt this morning simply because I know they would drive me bonkers in there with the way they are acting and it's too darn cold and frosty to take them to the park to work some steam off :haha:


----------



## allforthegirl

donna - Well lets hope all we need is to breathe the baby down in one surge!! :thumbup: I would be so lovely to have them just sorta slide right out!!

Kellie - you must still be having issues sleeping. :sad1: I wouldn't want to go to a christmas party this far along either. maybe you can fake being ill&#8230;&#8230; I think I would do that.

Claire - good luck at your appt!!

Ann-Marie - :dance: thats is awesome things are starting. Hopefully they don't drag their asses doing it. I think there is some strange energy cause mine have lost it too&#8230;. 

AFM we dtd last night. Well it didn't create any new bh, but it did cause tons of cramping. So I didn't sleep so well as I was uncomfortable as hell!! I just hope the pain was my cervix doing something, cause the loss of sleep has to be for something. Also the second morning in a row I feel my digestion system arguing with me. So I know what that means&#8230;. a run to the bathroom before it is too late&#8230;. :dohh: Other than this no sign that labour is on its way. :shrug: I can't count that my feet hurt this morning LOL


----------



## wannabubba#4

Claire Hope all goes well at you consultant appointment today hun. Xx
Sacha sounds like body having a nice clear out for labour 
Kellie I would so play the nine months pregnant thing and decline the party lol, you could even fake a few contractions lol, and happy happy 37 Weeks!! After all that worry, c' Mon baby! Mummy is waiting now lol. And at the most, only two weeks to go hun. Hoping she comes sooner for you though. 

My hubby was doing so well at accepting that baby was going to b be late!! Until this weekend, I have been so sore and miserable and feeling useless that he is now starting to say " it's Nearly over babe, only a month to go" Aaarrgghh we have probably two months still, and pretending that it will happen sooner just puts me under added pressure to perform and deliver a timely baby!!! 
Silly man! 

Midwife asked me last week if there was any plan to get me in early as I was in so much pain!! 
I answered, I am planning home birth!
Oh yeah sorry silly me she said I forgot! 
Now I am thinking mmmmm maybe an option lol!!! I will be totally annoyed if I go beyond 42 weeks and still end up delivering in hospital/ being induced. But do want my home birth. Very tempting though! I have a midwife appointment tomorrow, wonder if it with asking her about! Our are they trying to put me off the home birth just because they are short staffed and /or cannot be arsed coming out to the house?? 

Mmmmm dilemma.

Xxx


----------



## Masonsbaby

im starting to get a bit panicky about labour :( have never had any pain relief but this time I think I might I feel too old for this lol


----------



## allforthegirl

Masonbaby - I think you will be fine!! You will be a pro at this, since you haven't had any pain relief before. Me on the other hand will have to focus that much more since I have always had the epi, even if the last one was too late LOL


----------



## wannabubba#4

Masonsbaby said:


> im starting to get a bit panicky about labour :( have never had any pain relief but this time I think I might I feel too old for this lol

Too old lol, I am 40 you are a spring chicken. And anyway, I find my pain thresh hold has gotten higher with age not less lol. You will be just fine, positive mental attitude hun You can do this!! Hugs xx :thumbup:


----------



## FeistyMom

I've been freaking out a bit about labor too, and I don't know why. Maybe just to have something to worry about?

I am SOOOO grumpy today. I grumped at my kids for sleeping in (*I* slept in, which is why THEY slept in, so totally unfair), grumped at them for not eating fast enough, grumped at them for not getting dressed, and then grumped at DD1 AND DH (over the phone) for DD1's earring issues (I've never had pierced ears, but DH insisted that we let DD have them as soon as they asked; she got them pierced this summer, and over Christmas we started swapping out earrings and now it seems one ear is infected and I'm at a total loss and don't like feeling clueless), the girls were over 30 minutes late to school, and DS missed 'second breakfast' which he adores at daycare.

To top it off, when I got the girls to school, I learned that DD1's teacher, who was due the same day as me but with her first, was starting her leave because her water broke late last night/early this morning and the baby should be arriving today. And I know it is silly because honestly I am NOT READY, but I am so jealous :(

I really do not like myself today, and I feel sorry for everyone who has to deal with me, but everytime I open my mouth something snarky/grumpy comes out! If I could I would just curl up in bed and pout/sulk all day to avoid being such a bitch!


----------



## Masonsbaby

I have quite fast labours 3-5 hours so usually by the time I get in it's too late for pain meds lol then im one of those women that don't like being touched or massaged during labour so nothing for dh to do but watch and wait and tell me how awesome I am hehe im getting in my massages now though


----------



## allforthegirl

The ups and downs that we get in the last month is really crappy!! I am now ready for a nap. I put the pork roast in the crockpot, and I am just ready for bed! That walk wiped me out LOL


----------



## allforthegirl

Masonsbaby said:


> I have quite fast labours 3-5 hours so usually by the time I get in it's too late for pain meds lol then im one of those women that don't like being touched or massaged during labour so nothing for dh to do but watch and wait and tell me how awesome I am hehe im getting in my massages now though

I stalled last time, so i am not sure how fast I am naturally.

Mmmm ooooh a massage would be heavenly. I have even heard that they can set off labour LOL


----------



## Chalrhow

Hi

Had my usual scan and consultant appointment today... Baby is 6lb 10oz just under the 50 centile still... Head is well down she said... Then seen the doctor and got my date for c/section... Ive to go into hospital on the 10th and will have my section on the 11th... I actually feel fine about having another c/section even though i really wanted a normal delivery... Think probably more because i know i wont go over 39 weeks and don't have much longer to wait... Now i can get organised, get bags packed and babysitters etc sorted... Never know i might still go into labour before then.

Donna... I know how you feel about potentially going 2 weeks overdue and being disappointed about still not getting your home birth... I was feeling the same, that i could get to 40 plus weeks and still not go into labour myself, they wont induce me, so id still end up with another c/section and be overdue, thats probably my main reason for deciding on another section... Hoping you get your home birth and dont go overdue !!

Claire... How was your appointment today ?


----------



## ricschick

masonsbaby you will be fine we are old pros now lolx

feisty mel sorry your feeling so grumpy its horrible being in a mood you cant shift isn't it! I hope you feel more like you!

not long for some of you now!!! exciting!

went to my consultant apt didn't get seen for an hour but it was fine, we spoke about past labours and bleeding after birth I told her about my bad after pain and she told me this is a good sign that my uterus s contracting back, so all they want to do is keep a better eye on me in labour and monitor my bleeding and also put me on a drip for 4 hours after birth to help my uterus contract back all precautionary but im happy with it. also with the gbs I will be on antibiotics before labour so im relieved about that, she also did a little scan which was a lovely surprise so I could see babies heartbeat! so it was all fine and quite helpful!!
emma goes on a school trip tomorrow for 2 nights she is very excited I on the other hand will be glad when shes back lol x


----------



## allforthegirl

To great appts!! Congrats guys.

Char - I am glad that you are little more at piece with the section thing. Man two of you now won't even go past 39 weeks and I may just be still waiting around :shrug:

So you know how I was talking about my bh disappearing a bit? Well today they are back. My body also feels angry at me for emptying itself. I am sitting here feeling the grumbling in my tummy that I will need to run to the loo very soon. :blush:


----------



## FeistyMom

I am currently gorging myself with chocolate cake and trying to pretend my job doesn't suck and that I like the people I work with :D


----------



## wannabubba#4

Feisty mel sorry hun, I felt like this too over the weekend!! I was so irritable and could not shake it. Horrible feeling hun, we all totally understand in here, roller coaster of pregnancy xx hugs, hope tomorrow is better 

Claire glad your appointment went well hun, and yay for another scan :)

Charlene glad you are happier about your c section, and yay won't be long till 39 weeks.

I have my 34 week midwife appointment tomorrow, am wondering if my little one is engaging and that is why I have been in so much pain??? If that is the case then at least I know it is for a reason, and I will be delighted lol Dawson was free in my pelvis right up until they broke my water lol. Much less pain but no way I was going into labor on my own when he was never sitting on my cervix. Please please be the case that I might go into spontaneous labour this time :D I have so much pressure down below, feel like his/her head is practically between my legs lmao haha

Xxx


----------



## allforthegirl

Mel - I am wanting to do the same thing right now, but when i went to make some cinnamon buns I found out I have no eggs :( 

Donna - I will keep my FX for you. I wish there was more that you could do!! You know I was reminded that when this guy moves I think I either feeling his shoulders, but more likely his head pressing on the inside of my pelvis. I think it is his head cause it is hard and isn't that the only thing that is that hard?? :shrug:


----------



## FeistyMom

Sacha - I would totally send you eggs if I could!

Donna - Here's hoping its head engagement causing the extra pain this time!

Claire - yay for good dr visit!

Charl - so glad the c-section is feeling better for you now :)

After I ate the cake and wanted a 2nd piece, I realized I had completely skipped lunch! So, heated my lunch, and proceeded to eat that. Now finishing my 2nd piece of cake. And, I am happy to say, my mood is improving a bit  I also am feeling better about my (hopefully last) project at work before mat leave, AND DH has volunteered to make dinner if I pick up our girls, and honestly picking them up easier for me, it just costs us a teeny bit more as they stay in after care longer and means I can put my feet up when I get home. YAY!

Now I just need a bit of that magical nesting energy so I can power through some baby clothes, get the laundry done, and actually pack my go bag, and go bags for the kids. My mom, who is often the flakiest person I know, brought up childcare today for during labor; can't believe I hadn't actually talked to her about it, shame on me for taking her for granted :( Happily she is on board with watching them and either having us drop them off if DH is on top of things like last time (he really just KNEW I was in the real deal hours before I admitted it), or at the hospital if we are left to my judgement (omg my water broke we have to go NOW!!!! is more my style). So I'm feeling pretty lucky right now. Amazing what a rollercoaster of emotions pregnancy can be. I've not cried yet today, but I'm sure when I get home I'll have some kind of sentimental breakdown and be in tears so I'll hit the full range of emotion for the day.


----------



## allforthegirl

Mel - Well I decided to pick up some DQ while I wet out to buy some those amniotic sensing pads. I have been wet all day, which is not my normal thick discharge, but almost like I am leaking pee&#8230;. but when I took a whiff it just smelt like&#8230;. :blush: crotch&#8230;. I have been damp like this all day. So we will see what is up with that. YET they are EXPENSIVE really expensive. Only 3 pads for $40 :shock: choke choke gag!! But it was worth it when I don't have to sit in the L&D for the next 6 hrs for nothing!!


----------



## allforthegirl

Well I'm in L&D. &#128513; I tried out that pad and it turned colour. Eeeek I'm attaching a pic in the spoiler so you can look if you aren't squeamish.


Spoiler


----------



## Masonsbaby

Wow sacha hope that means he's here for U soon !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blessedmomma

read all the updates earlier and got ready to reply when I suddenly felt sick to my stomach and laid down to take a nap. having headaches past couple days and just feeling like crap. baby seemed to be moving more today though so that was nice.

sacha- :dance: :happydance: whoop! whoop!


----------



## crysshae

Yay Sacha! Hope to see pictures of your baby boy tomorrow!


----------



## ladyluck8181

OMG OMG OMG Sacha eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek!! Come on baby boy we all wanna see you :happydance::happydance:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Yay Sacha!! Hope this is it hun, cannot wait for an update!! So excited, we could have our first baby soon

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Hope all goes smoothly and quickly and as pain free as p possible lol :haha:

Morning to everyone else! Exciting day!! Hope it is not a false alarm, I have never seen amnio pads before so don't know what to look for lol.

How is everyone els doing?? Xxx


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

:happydance::thumbup::dance::friends:

So excited for you Sacha! AHHHHHH!!!! 

I went to the Christmas party last night, it wasn't so bad. LOL! I splurged BIG time, had a glass of wine, ate too much food, even had part of the bananas foster dessert and it was GLORIOUS. haha! I'm sure you all remember how much I enjoyed sweets before this silly GD came about. It did last far too long and I was on my feet (during the 'social' portion of the night) for almost 2 hours so my ankles are huge. I'm actually having more discharge since though, so how worth it! My hubs is off the next two days so I'm going to have him walk with me at the mall. 

WOOHOOO again for you Sacha! I can't wait for an update!!!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Walk walk walk Kellie lol, maybe we can have two babies this week!! 

Cannot wait to start hearing baby stories and seeing baby pictures :) xx


----------



## Chalrhow

Sacha... So exciting... Cant wait for update and pics :)

Took my 4 year old to the doctors this morning as he always seems to break out in rashes, he had a pretty bad reaction on his arms from a few days ago... I was wanting the doctor to refer him for an allergy test, Doctor blatantly refused to get him tested, at first he tried to tell me they don't have allergy tests... Then when i told him i know of several people who have had one done, he replied well unless its life threatening or occupational im not referring him :shrug: Unbelievable... why would you want to wait until something was life threatening before finding out what is wrong, id rather know now if he is allergic to certain things then i know what to avoid, as although its not life threatening, its annoying and sore for him... I have made him an appointment with another Doctor as i want a 2nd opinion... Didn't like the doctor i seen today at all :devil: Not long joined that practice and regretting moving from my old doctor :(


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Char, that's just ridiculous! Tons of kids get the scratch test to find out allergens that affect them! Hugs! What a jerk.


----------



## ladyluck8181

You're doing the right thing getting a second opinion, some dr's are just so old fashioned in their ways :flower:


----------



## allforthegirl

I am sad to say that the clear liquid that is coming out is just me&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. :sad1: And the reason it turned blue is because I had sex in the last 24 hrs. These pads are the same thing that the L&D use, just not a swab&#8230;. 

I would have updated you all when I got home I was just so mad at DH :trouble: I just yelled at him and went straight to bed! :gun:

I woke up still with my underwear slightly damp. Looks like I may just have to wear a panty liner. Just don't understand who you go from thick cm to watery cm&#8230;..


----------



## allforthegirl

Char that is ridiculous, but my son get rashes from things too, but it is from something he touches sometimes. Did he even give you an idea if it was a rash from something he ate or touches??


----------



## ladyluck8181

allforthegirl said:


> I am sad to say that the clear liquid that is coming out is just me. :sad1: And the reason it turned blue is because I had sex in the last 24 hrs. These pads are the same thing that the L&D use, just not a swab.
> 
> I would have updated you all when I got home I was just so mad at DH :trouble: I just yelled at him and went straight to bed! :gun:
> 
> I woke up still with my underwear slightly damp. Looks like I may just have to wear a panty liner. Just don't understand who you go from thick cm to watery cm..

Ahhh nm Sacha, he'll come when he's ready and no matter how excited we all get he's not going to appear just for us lol.

Hopefully the change in CM could indicate things getting ready though :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

:hugs: Sacha!!!


----------



## crysshae

:hugs: Sacha. Hopefully the change is something beginning to happen. 

Hope you get better answers at the other doctor's office Chal.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hugs Sacha. Poor hubby getting blamed tho lol xxx 

Charlene I tried for years to get my daughter tested for allergies and now as an adult she is still pursuing it. Ridiculous, through trial and error we know she is allergic to tomatoes, cats, dust but with her severe psoriasis we would like to know what else. and she attend a dermatology clinic and they still won't test her :(

Good luck with your second opinion, and let me know how you get on xx


----------



## Chalrhow

Sacha... Hoping its things starting to happen and your body getting ready :hugs:

Yeah i hope the other doctor is more helpful... Its always a question the doctors/hospitals ask you "Are you allergic to anything?" be good to know if/what he is allergic to... I was looking at private allergy testing but really don't see why i should have to pay when others i know have had it on NHS.


----------



## Chalrhow

wannabubba#4 said:


> Charlene I tried for years to get my daughter tested for allergies and now as an adult she is still pursuing it. Ridiculous, through trial and error we know she is allergic to tomatoes, cats, dust but with her severe psoriasis we would like to know what else. and she attend a dermatology clinic and they still won't test her :(
> 
> Good luck with your second opinion, and let me know how you get on xx

I don't understand why its so difficult to get referred for the test... Surely its better to know what to avoid rather than have to have a reaction to something... About a year n half ago he had a really bad reaction to something and spent the night in hospital, covered in blotches and blisters... We couldn't think what he had ate or came in contact with that could have caused it... Hopefully we get somewhere on Tuesday with 2nd opinion !!


----------



## allforthegirl

Well most of the research I have done says that the discharge when the cervix starts to dilate is a increased thick or blood tinged cm. Only ONE site said that a clear discharge was included. Maybe it was just DH's stuff leaking out. :haha:


----------



## ricschick

oh no sacha sorry hun and after you paid $40 too!! I no how frustrated you are it wont be long now tho xxx


----------



## allforthegirl

Well I still have two more, so just incase I need them again, I just won't use them if we DTD is all.


----------



## FeistyMom

Bummer Sacha :( Good to know about DTD though. DH has decided that we can start operation eviction this weekend, so I'm hoping to get lucky quite frequently!

Kellie - sounds like a great party :) Glad you were able to enjoy the dessert :)

Charl - I can't believe they are hesitant to do an allergy test! Even if the reason is to save costs, it has to be more cost effective to do non-invasive allergy tests versus a trip to the ER if you run into something bad. Ditto for your situation Donna! My mom had little to no health care really until she was grown and married (lived in a TINY rural area and was incredibly poor), and she had had to do trial and error to figure out her allergies. When she was finally able to go in, she discovered that some things she thought she was allergic to she wasnt, but she was much more allergic to others! (all things goat for instance, and some other random things). I really hope both of your kids can get the actual testing done - it is so beneficial!

AFM, back pain is the main problem, directly related to my workstation in the office. I know what the problems are, but I have no remedies and I really am just trying to keep my head down, get my work done, and get outta here. But after only a few hours it is almost impossible for me to concentrate. It isn't even really acute/severe pain, just this growing discomfort. I don't think my boobs are helping either - think I went up a size this past month! I keep threatening DH that I'm gonna get reduction done once we are done having kids ;)


----------



## FeistyMom

Unrelated to anything else, I just got some very upsetting news from a former co-worker, who's wife is only a few years younger than I am. They had their kids at basically the same time I had mine, so while we weren't really close, we had that kind of bond. Their 4th was born in November. I'm going to wrap the rest in a spoiler so that you don't have to read the details if you are as sensitive as I am right now and prone to crying over things.


Spoiler
This past weekend, she had a strained calf and some minor tightness in her chest - her husband sense something was seriously wrong, and they went to urgent care and were directly straight to ER. Turned out to be blood clots in the lungs, but that was not the worst of it. They did some scans, and found spots on liver, colon, maybe elsewhere, and the biopsy was bad. Stage 4 cancer, and currently no signs that it is operable. She is an incredibly strong woman and will throw her all into this fight, but I'm just overwhelmed and devastated for them that they have to go through this. :cry:

Please send thoughts/prayers/positive energy in their direction. 

Thank you ladies.


----------



## Chalrhow

FeistyMom... That is so sad about your co workers wife, so devastating for her, her husband and their family :(


----------



## blessedmomma

Melissa- prayed for your friend :(

sacha- that's crap! hope its soon :hugs:

char- cant believe they wont test your LO!!! I have one that was allergic to peanuts, eggs, and milk. only way I knew was by taking each thing out of my diet while nursing him. he can now have milk and some eggs (if they are cooked in something like cookies, not sure about straight eggs yet). peanuts still give him a severe reaction that lasts for months. haven't ventured into seeing what other nuts, but DH gave him a macadamia nut cookie and he is still broke out from it :( and recently seemed to have a reaction to this new cheap fruit punch we had. not even sure what was in it! I feel your pain. I hate watching him scratch his skin half off


----------



## Masonsbaby

so sad Mel prayers their way 

Sorry sacha its disappointing when u think somethings happening then nothing does :(

I've been having some strong and regular bh and period pains but they always fizzle out :( got a deposit this morning so hopefully that does something


----------



## allforthegirl

Char - That really is sad that they won't do testing on your LO. Though it isn't just the UK that won't do testing right away either. I have two of mine that seem to have reactions to certain things, but I still don't know what they all are. DS2 one day had target marks all of the place and couldn't figure out why they came. Then this summer from just swimming in the lake he started have a sever reaction to something. It was scary cause his one eye was starting to swell shut, and nothing what working to bring it down. Poor guy. Then my DS4 I know is sensitive to certain laundry detergent. Every time anything happened they would tell me that it would be faster to try and use the elimination process then wait for the testing, as the wait for allergy testing is like 2 yrs. So that is why we don't. I am sure though if I fought it we could get in, but I am not there right now. I just got used to the fact that it is very hard to get in and stopped fighting for it.

Melissa - yes that is exactly what it is&#8230;. CRAP!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

FeistyMom said:


> Unrelated to anything else, I just got some very upsetting news from a former co-worker, who's wife is only a few years younger than I am. They had their kids at basically the same time I had mine, so while we weren't really close, we had that kind of bond. Their 4th was born in November. I'm going to wrap the rest in a spoiler so that you don't have to read the details if you are as sensitive as I am right now and prone to crying over things.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> This past weekend, she had a strained calf and some minor tightness in her chest - her husband sense something was seriously wrong, and they went to urgent care and were directly straight to ER. Turned out to be blood clots in the lungs, but that was not the worst of it. They did some scans, and found spots on liver, colon, maybe elsewhere, and the biopsy was bad. Stage 4 cancer, and currently no signs that it is operable. She is an incredibly strong woman and will throw her all into this fight, but I'm just overwhelmed and devastated for them that they have to go through this. :cry:
> 
> Please send thoughts/prayers/positive energy in their direction.
> 
> Thank you ladies.

Thoughts and prayers. . .how very sad!


----------



## FeistyMom

Thank you all for the thoughts and prayers for my friend.

I just pre-registered for the hospital, and learned that due to a flu epidemic, the hospital is not allowing anyone under 18 to visit the intensive care or maternity wards. I have absolutely no plan b for introducing DDs and DS to this new LO, had just assumed they would come visit immediately. Anyone have suggestions? I'm sure it'll be ok for DS, as he has no expectations, but DD1 for sure remembers visiting when DS was born, and has stated several times that she is looking forward to it.


----------



## blessedmomma

mel- that same exact thing happened when I had my ds Jaxon. he was born in dec 2009 and there was a bad flu thing going on. my water had broke and they wouldn't let my DH stay there with our kids, we had 3 at the time. we could have someone watch the older 2, but the LO was stuck to DH and we didn't have anyone to watch him overnight. so DH missed the birth since he wasn't born til 11:59pm. :( we were willing to sign things saying we wouldn't sue if he got sick, but they wouldn't have it. way to take away a beautiful memory from someone that he can never get back. my kids had to wait til I came home with ds to meet him, so no ideas here as to what to do. it may go that way this time too for us since I have to go back to that hospital, and we have no one who can take all 6 kids overnight.

sacha- do they not strip your membranes there? some ob's here offer it starting at 37 weeks. my one I have now does, although I had another one that wouldn't do it unless you begged. and yet another one that made you wait til 39 weeks. so I know its different everywhere.


----------



## allforthegirl

Melissa - nope they don't interfere in any way unless they induce you and they either break your waters or give you the gel. So he will have to make his own appearance.


----------



## blessedmomma

poo :growlmad:


----------



## allforthegirl

Ok so I just sneezed and gosh damn it hurt so dang bad! I think I was having a bh when I did it. I seriously thought I would have blown something, blood or something, but nothing. Just a heck of a lot pain. OUCH!


----------



## blessedmomma

I hate the painful sneezes! the ones that catch me by surprise are the worst.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I've seen many posting about the flu and the same rules, nobody under 18. :( A couple moms have said their husbands may not be able to attend the birth because of the LO's. Sad!!! I hope you can figure something out Mel. 

Made hubby walk at the mall with me, couldn't go too long though. Pubic bone pain that I've not had before. Boob pain seems to be back in full force, the tops of them feel sort of lumpy'ish like milk is working on coming in. Having some painful BH but no rhyme or reason to them. I was actually wrong on hub's schedule, he isn't off tomorrow. boo. I have an ultrasound at 8 though, so at least we'll get to see how things are hanging inside. 

Trying so hard not to be an outright crab ass 24/7. Not sure how that's going.


----------



## blessedmomma

kellie- what about stripping membranes with you?? any thoughts or will your dr not do it


----------



## wannabubba#4

Melissa so sad about your ex colleague, thinking of them all xx

And that is awful about the flu/ children ban thing! Surely adults are just as likely to bring in bugs and at least with children the parents can enforce good hygiene measures like hand washing, using hankies etc Hope it has lifted before you go in, or your stay is short and you can get out of there to introduce siblings quickly xx

They generally don't do stripping of membranes here until 40 weeks, or even 41 weeks for first time mums - never done any thing for me last time tho, don't think I will bother this time lol. Although I am sure will change my mind when I am 14 days over and getting desperate lol

Hope everyone has a fab day and maybe today will be the day for some lucky mummy. Xx


----------



## Chalrhow

Finally got round to going for my whooping cough jag... Was supposed to go about 4 weeks ago but could never find the time... Just hope it still gives the baby some protection... The nurse was lovely, she asked if this was my first baby, lol the look on her face when i told her its number 6 :wacko: One thing i wont miss once this baby is born is heartburn... Its constant 24/7 now :(


----------



## allforthegirl

Kellie - I hope all goes well with you appt today!! I too have an appt with u/s this afternoon. :thumbup: I honestly didn't think I would have made it today, but I think this is going to my child that has to make up his own mind up before he makes a decision. 

Donna - not feeling like today will be any different then any other day, so I am sure I am not going to be the lucky one :haha:

Char - I have been lucky with this one, all my others I had saltine crackers by my bed and extra reserves of tums all over the house. So I feel for you girl!! Have you tried Zantac yet??

AFM i got my deposit last night and then slept like a baby&#8230;. Ya so off to my appt today. My mother said that we can't have him this weekend. HA! If we do though they will not be around to look after the boys&#8230;.. So I may not have DH with me in the labour room either. :shrug:


----------



## ricschick

mel so sorry to hear of your friend that is awful cancer is such a horrible thing!xxx

that's a shame about the ban on children I hope is all over with by the time you have your baby!!x

reaaly not long now girls!! mine seems ages away!!
dtd def worked fro us so fx it works for you guys!!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Waiting for pitocin to be turned on. :) fluid levels are low so baby is coming today. Hopefully she is cooperative.


----------



## ladyluck8181

Whitesoxfan41 said:


> Waiting for pitocin to be turned on. :) fluid levels are low so baby is coming today. Hopefully she is cooperative.

Eeeeek wow Kellie, I hope you have a lovely smooth labour :flower: Good luck, can't wait to see your announcement :hugs:


----------



## ladyluck8181

AFM I have been given the go ahead for a home birth as long as I get to 37 weeks, I'm so chuffed, so now I just need baby to stay put as I really do not want to go into hospital! 

wannabubba - I noticed you had posted a few in the home birth section, are you going ahead with it?


----------



## crysshae

Yay, Kellie! I pray the labor, delivery, and birth are smooth and uncomplicated for both of you.


----------



## FeistyMom

How exciting Kellie! Can't wait to hear how things go and for Jenessa to put in her appearance!

Hope the other appointments go well today too. Mine is tomorrow, so it'll be interesting to see what the OB says. I haven't had an internal, but I did find out I am NOT positive for group b strep this time, so that is good. I wasn't able to get to hospital in time for the treatment (3 hours of IV antiobiotics prior to birth) last time, and its a mandatory 48 hr stay for baby in that case. And with the restriction on visitors, I definitely will be leaving asap.

My mom will be able to watch the kids thankfully, so DH will definitely be there for the birth, but depending on time of day, he may not stay the night. We'll have to play it by ear and see how LO and I are feeling. Honestly, I hate giving up the potential medical benefit of being in hospital while the risk of hemorrhage is high (had it happen once) and also for while those immediate afterpains are going on, but I've never had it mean total separation from my other kids, and I also don't want them to reset this LO at all.

Zantac 150, twice a day, has really helped me manage the heartburn better since early December. I also still have tums all over the place, but I only seem to wake up from it if I eat too big of a dinner and/or too close to the time I lay down. Hope you can find some relief Charl!


----------



## allforthegirl

Eeeeeeee Kellie OMG well any one betting I would go first before her just lost LMAO I still don't think I am going anytime soon. Other than some CRAZY pressure pains and pinching, but I am just hoping with the deposit last night will get my cervix changing!!


----------



## Chalrhow

Kellie... So exciting... Cant wait to see update from you :)

I have been taking Rennies for the heartburn, don't know if there is anything better available for heartburn in pregnancy.


----------



## ricschick

Oh kellie I'm so excited for you I'm wishing a lovely smooth labour for you!!!! Xxx


----------



## allforthegirl

Char - I am not sure if those are the same thing as Zantac or not. I would ask if there is anything stronger you can take.

Melissa - I was soooo wrong. On Tues my OB is going to do a sweep. :shock: I am kind of excited about it. :happydance:

Good news though even though I am not gaining any weight baby still is. So that is a relief. I was a bit worried about that.


----------



## blessedmomma

Kellie!!!!! whoop!!! yay :dance:

Sacha- hope the sweep moves things along :happydance:

we had our apt today. ob did a nonstress test that the baby failed. then a bio-physical profile u/s that she passed on everything except movement. the u/s tech had to extend the time and finally the baby moved once. she counted it as though we passed even though she had to extend the time. im very nervous for this LO. the wonderful thing is that her fluid levels have went up and are actually in normal range now!! im so thankful for that, but then there must be some other reason baby isn't moving like she should be. ob agrees that she isn't having normal movements, but just said to check twice a day and lay down for an hour with some juice. supposed to count 5-7 movements in that hour. i have done this several times over the last week and never get close to 5, more like 1 or 2. supposed to call immediately if she doesn't move the 5-7 times. this is a joke. im already telling her she never makes that. so i would be calling every day. don't really feel like im being heard or that anything is being done. 

i looked up some reasons why baby wouldn't be moving like she should be if everything else seems normal and didn't come up with much. there were several stories of babies having this go on and being stillborn around 38-40 weeks. that scares the crap outta me. so DH and i are switching gears and will stop doing all we can to keep her in as long as possible. we will quit all the stuff to keep contractions at bay like less walking, using condoms, no bouncing on the ball, and soaking in Epsom salt. we will be doing all we can to get her out as soon as 37 weeks gets here. and will probably even get the sweep at 37 weeks. with my record i truly doubt she will be in past 38 wks. im happy about that even if i don't make it to the hospital. and even if i have to call an ambulance. i feel its necessary.


----------



## Masonsbaby

Kellie woohoo so excited for U!!!!! Good luck
Sacha im haven't gained anything for a few weeks either but we both had big babies so im sure they're fine
Heartburn has got me terrible too :( 
On a bright note we got our new 7 seated car today so lovely Toyota Prado now we can fit everybody in and go camping and 4wding too :)


----------



## allforthegirl

Melissa - :hugs: That just sounds so very scary! If your Dr wants you to call then call every day. Maybe then they will finally see there needs to something done! I will keep you and Sophia in my prayers!!!


----------



## crysshae

Blessed - I can't imagine how nervous you are! Have you thought of asking for a second opinion? Will they do a BPP again?


----------



## FeistyMom

Melissa - that sounds scary to me too. Can't believe your provider doesn't seem to be listening to you :( I agree with Sacha - keep calling in every day, and if possible get a second opinion.

Mason- ooh, the new car sounds lovely! We currently have a minivan that will fit all of us, but if/when I go back to work, hubby will need to abandon his commuter car that BARELY fits all three kids shoved in the back, and won't fit this new LO at all. We're looking at all kinds of options from old station wagons to new SUVs and everything in between. I want something we can pay cash for but depending on the type of car I don't want it to be very old/have too many miles, so it is really limiting our selection.

Sacha - omg sweep! I know that sometimes absolutely nothing happens, and didn't Donna mention she'd had sweeps before with no results, but still sounds exciting! I had both my girls within 48 hours of a sweep :D


----------



## allforthegirl

Well I have been noticing stronger BH today&#8230;. I just had one that I swear is did something to my cervix! :thumbup: It was a good and strong one! bring more on!!


----------



## FeistyMom

Woohoo Sacha!

I hope Kellie's labor is progressing! Jenessa could even be here now :D


----------



## blessedmomma

that's just it sacha. i will be calling every day. she never does that much in an hour. they will probably just do another nst. and if she fails again, another bpp. and then what?? she actually failed both today, and nothing was done. the u/s lady extended the time until she finally moved. whats the point of having a test if you just extend the time they are supposed to do something in??? so will i be going in for daily tests to fail and nothing being done? what for?

crystal- im not sure. we didn't schedule anything for the future. not sure if they will call for more bpp or what. all of my appts are already scheduled til the end of pregnancy. and with her fluid going to normal, i don't know if they are planning on more.

Dh says to do what she said and call every day if she fails every day. but i just cant see running up there every day. i mean we failed today and nothing was done. so really it just takes time out of my day going there for nothing which effects the kids school work and im sure even stresses them out.


----------



## blessedmomma

mason and mel- we HAVE to get a new family vehicle. as of when this LO gets here we officially don't all fit. our minivan holds 8, we will be 9. cant afford one til next January!!! have to just make things work til then. 2 cars or just not all going anywhere together. my oldest should get her license in October and that will help, but they are thinking of moving the legal age to 17 which would mean another year :(


----------



## FeistyMom

Thats a good point Melissa, I hadn't really thought about how disruptive it all is for the rest of the family too. Just makes the situation that much crummier. Maybe you can ask what WOULD make your doctor worry? I mean if failed nst and bpp aren't enough to worry her, is it 2 failed? 3 failed? What situation would make your provider want the baby to be born now and/or move up induction date?

*hugs* I hope everything works itself out and that your LO is just fine and being difficult, but really do we ever relax about that until they are in our arms? And then start worrying about everything else in life?


----------



## allforthegirl

Melissa - I can understand why you feel like that. Though maybe they just figured that this was an isolated incidence???? The only way you can change their minds is to keep letting them now over and over and over again that she is not moving!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Thoughts and prayers Melissa! Scary!

Chilling here. Doc just checked me. At a 5 and 80% effaced, baby at zero station. All good! I love my epidural although my Bp has gone too low a couple times and needed epinephrine.


----------



## tryn4

Hi my girlies!!!!!
Omg my work is acti like I cat leae...it has been so crazy, thats why I havent been keeping on top of posting....OMG is baby Jenessa here??????????? Excitement!!!!!!!!

I will catch up this weekend promise..trmw is my last day at work but they are asking if I can come in next week, but will have way more time....bring on dem BABIESSSSSS!


----------



## allforthegirl

Iesha so good to hear from you. Glad you are doing well.


----------



## blessedmomma

Kellie- !!!!!!!! progressing nicely!!!! cant wait to hear. if you don't have her by the time i go to bed, how will i sleep??

Iesha- isn't tomorrow your last day???

sacha and mel- thanks. i think i will just probably play by their rules and go in every time til they see how very little she does move. thinking of going out to buy a baby heart monitor for peace of mind in between. at least if i could hear her heart rate isn't dipping around maybe i would feel better.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Kellie yay hun, so excited for you!! My guesstimate for jannessa arriving cannot be to far off the mark lol, then I said shortly after it will be you Sacha lol - hope your sweep is successful. Mine only weren't because my cervix was not favorable, was still sitting posterior. I had no twinges at all that pregnancy, no uncomfortable BH nothing lol. So I think your may be much more successful!

Blessed Mel how scary hun!! Hope you are coping okay, I would be going out of my mind with worry. Keep on at them, daily if needs be xx hugs

Lady luck yes I am planning my home birth, exciting!! Although my last one was planned that way too and I ended up in hospital and induced 14 days over. So have bought my birthing pool and have my hypnotherapy music, midwife will drop off my kit for the house at about 38 or 39 weeks, they don't anticipate me going earlier either lol. I plan on declining induction this time too. Hope baby comes timely and I don't have to if I am honest! 

Am sure I had so much more to say to everyone, but it took me three pages to catch up lol, so forgive me, it is late and I need my bed lol love to all, can't wait to hear about the first arrival Kellie xxx


----------



## allforthegirl

Kellie I can't wait to see your precious little one! Jenessa we are waiting for you!! :dance:


----------



## wannabubba#4

wannabubba#4 said:


> Congrats and welcome Corinne, I am due 6th match going by my dates lol, hospital had put me forward to 28th Feb but know I will go over :) how have you been keeping? Pregnancy going well?
> 
> So guesses, who is going to be our first baby? Sacha Kellie Iesha Charlene??? Or maybe someone completely less expected? I am going to say Kellie on the 23rd Jan, followed closely by Sacha on 29th lol for me I reckon 17th march lol ( 42+3) by hospital dates lol.

Looks like I will be a day out for Kellie, unless it is earlier there! It is nearly midnight here on 23rd already lol. And when is your sweep Sacha? 28th lol. hope my prediction for me is way off lmao, I am gonna have a long wait till then lmao


----------



## allforthegirl

wannabubba#4 said:


> wannabubba#4 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats and welcome Corinne, I am due 6th match going by my dates lol, hospital had put me forward to 28th Feb but know I will go over :) how have you been keeping? Pregnancy going well?
> 
> So guesses, who is going to be our first baby? Sacha Kellie Iesha Charlene??? Or maybe someone completely less expected? I am going to say Kellie on the 23rd Jan, followed closely by Sacha on 29th lol for me I reckon 17th march lol ( 42+3) by hospital dates lol.
> 
> Looks like I will be a day out for Kellie, unless it is earlier there! It is nearly midnight here on 23rd already lol. And when is your sweep Sacha? 28th lol. hope my prediction for me is way off lmao, I am gonna have a long wait till then lmaoClick to expand...

I still think that you could be bang on for Kellie cause it is only 6pm here. So I think you may have been bag on. :rofl: yes 28th will be my sweep, so you may just be right about me too. :dance:


----------



## Masonsbaby

blessedmomma said:


> mason and mel- we HAVE to get a new family vehicle. as of when this LO gets here we officially don't all fit. our minivan holds 8, we will be 9. cant afford one til next January!!! have to just make things work til then. 2 cars or just not all going anywhere together. my oldest should get her license in October and that will help, but they are thinking of moving the legal age to 17 which would mean another year :(

we R gonna be 6 so had to get one too as old one seated 5 we hard to get finance as couldn't afford cash but that's usually how everything works here 
Our driving age was 17 but U have to do alot of training and a log book now so kids don't usually get their license til they're 18 then they have two years of restrictions ( only one passenger) etc or something like that my eldest is 13 so a while yet lol


----------



## Masonsbaby

Come on Jenessa be kind to your mum and come out quick and easy... Then tell Leighton how to do it hehe


----------



## allforthegirl

Man once Jenessa is born I am going to be so impatient for Zander to get here it isn't even funny.


----------



## blessedmomma

sacha- I hope your sweep works! I have had them with 3 pregnancies. 1st time was the day before her due date and she came on her due date. 2nd time they did the sweep 3 or 4 times and he had to be induced in the hospital 11 days over. the last one came the day after the sweep. so it worked 2 out of 3 times for me :)

donna- I hope you get your home birth and don't go over too! wow, your baby prediction skills are amazing :lol:

mason- the drivers license laws there sound a lot stricter. we can take it at 15 here, but its just a learners permit and there has to be a licensed driver in the car. at 16 we can get the regular license with just a written test and a driving test. although I think some of the younger ones should have to wait, my oldest dd is a very responsible kid. I know she would be very careful and I wouldn't worry about her at all. we need to take her out to practice though and haven't yet. im hoping they don't move the age up to 17 since it would be nice to send her for milk or other things without me leaving lol.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Baby Ness arrived at 7:52pm the 23rd. 7lbs 13oz and 19" long. She has a head full of red hair and I have no clue how to attach a pic with my phone. Lol we are both doing well. Her sugars are low and we are watching close. Thanks for all the positive thoughts and prayers!


----------



## blessedmomma

:cloud9: congrats hun!!! that is a great weight for 37 weeks, she sounds very healthy! you did great mama and you made it :cloud9: (so glad i was still up to see the update, cant wait til you are able to get a pic up)


----------



## Masonsbaby

Oh my gosh so excited for U Kellie I am literally in tears lol congratulations!!!!!!!!!!
Donna, mind throwing a prediction my way?????? Lol


----------



## blessedmomma

Masonsbaby said:


> Oh my gosh so excited for U Kellie I am literally in tears lol congratulations!!!!!!!!!!
> Donna, mind throwing a prediction my way?????? Lol

lol i was gonna ask the same!!! :D


----------



## tryn4

Omgggggg! Kellie congrats! Finally! Can't wait to see the little princess! Glad u guys are well! So overjoyed!

Sach-come on with that lil man! This is Crazzzzzzy excitement!

Hey Melissa, today is in fact my last day, can u believe I'm up at 1:30am having anxiety LOL. I might do a few casual hours next week but nothing big.

Donna I need prediction too LOL...I am so darn impatient!


----------



## ladyluck8181

Congratulations!!! Such a good weight too, hope you heal quickly kellie x


----------



## wannabubba#4

Woohoo congrats Kellie, cannot wait to see your little Nessa well done momma!!! And sounds like a fab weight and size, just perfect I am sure! 

Omg hardly believe the first baby is here, so excited. Told my hubby last night before bed that one of our ladies was in labour and I was so excited, he thought I was slightly mad lmao!!

Iesha, enjoy your last day at work hun! Hope they have something nice planned for you, a nice wee send off. I missed out on mine lol going off early on the sick, normally we have cake and treats and everyone gathers round and wishes you well! Oh well! My maternity leave officially starts on Monday. 

I am sure if I predicted any more births I would be totally wrong lol, so maybe best just quitting while I am ahead lol xxx


----------



## Chalrhow

Kellie... Congratulations !! Cant wait to see a pic :)


----------



## ricschick

oh congratulations kellie!! what a lovely weight for 37weeks!! welldone you cant wait to see pics and to read your birth story!! xxxx

welldone donna for guessing right!!!

good luck with your sweep sacha! it worked for me with baby no 2! x


----------



## allforthegirl

Kellie <3<3<3 You did good momma!! I can't wait to see your photos!! :cloud9: 

Great now the pressure is on me :rofl:

Iesha Have a lovely day for last day!! Hope they spoil you!!

AFM DH did a deposit last night and that was exactly all it was :rofl: I was not feeling so hot as my hips were very achy, so did what he need to and I went to sleep. They must be doing something as i was woken up by one very strong surge :shock: If they continued like that i thought it would have been it, but they eased off and I went back to sleep. My first BH this morning was even a bit stronger, so something is happening at least.


----------



## crysshae

Congratulations, Kellie! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## allforthegirl

:happydance: getting some more cervical pinching today!! Bring it on!! Yes I am welcoming the zingers!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Sacha I swear by DTD frequently helped me labour early with my number three, he was born at 39+3, the only one not late lol but then me and hubby were still at it like rabbits the whole pregnancy as I did not have SPD and we were very much still in the honeymoon phase of our relationship as had only been together a couple of years lol xx

I wish we could do it every day now or even every other day but I am lucky if it's once or twice a fortnight :( and I cannot imagine it is going to get any easier just because I am term lol . mind is willing, body ain't!! 

Good luck hun hope you go before your sweep next week xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

And woop baby is a coconut, feels much bigger than a coconut to me lol!!! Head is like a coconut haha 

Ordered my RLT and EPO today, I have been waiting for another pain free moment to go and get it but it is not coming lol, so ordered it online but got free postage so that is fine xxx


----------



## allforthegirl

Donna - DTD was very uncomfortable for (tmi sorry) holding my legs up, I think next time I will have to bend over the bed with my legs together. I also had him be as rough as he could to try and jostle my cervix a bit :rofl: I truly think that it will help the sweep if I don't get to go on my own.


----------



## ladyluck8181

wannabubba#4 said:


> And woop baby is a coconut, feels much bigger than a coconut to me lol!!! Head is like a coconut haha
> 
> Ordered my RLT and EPO today, I have been waiting for another pain free moment to go and get it but it is not coming lol, so ordered it online but got free postage so that is fine xxx

How the heck does it even figure a baby at your gestation comes close to a coconut?! I've never seen a coconut that big before :haha:


----------



## FeistyMom

Kellie - CONGRATZ! I was so exhausted when I got home that I basically passed out almost in my clothes last night, but I had a feeling that you had delivered :) She sounds perfect! Hope that her blood sugar stabilizes quickly so you can get your little bundle home :)

Donna & Sacha - I know what you mean about DTD. I had to turn DH down last night and he was not a happy camper! Gonna give him the greenlight once we have the carseat purchased and installed though ;) 

I was going to say something about car shopping, but it has completely skipped my mind :( Silly baby brain.

AFM: ultrasound and doc appointment this morning. I'm excited but nervous too. I really can't make up my mind if I want this LO to come NOW, or to wait as long as possible! Ugh!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Feisty Mel congrats on 37 weeks hun, hope your scan and appointment go really well xx

Lady luck I know lmao maybe a bunch of coconuts? Lol 

xxx


----------



## allforthegirl

I honestly don't understand why they go from a winter melon to pumpkin, there is a huge difference between the two.

OK so I am sick of this SPD i went to the grocery store and used two large reusable bags that I couldn't not lift out of the cart. It has made me so weak it isn't even funny. I have no strength left in my legs. I thought I was going to go into labour right in the parking lots with my waters filling my boots!!

Mel GL with your appt!!


----------



## blessedmomma

sacha- I know what you mean!!! I feel like such a wimp anymore. I cant even stand to get dressed in the morning. lifting my legs to put my pants on or socks on is horrible!!! I have to sit on my bed :(

dtd is proving to be a chore anymore. normally DH and I ramp it up in the end instead of using epo. its not an issue at all and I do believe it helps. with this spd, or pelvic girdle pain (pgp they call it here), its just like a painful task. I think im just gonna have to endure it, which sucks!!!

gonna start bouncing on my ball today. and as of 36-37 weeks im working on pressure points.

edit- donna a coconut :roll: where are they seeing these giant coconuts???


----------



## FeistyMom

Back from my appointment and it was interesting.

The ultrasound was a fast one, just a few key measurements, estimation of weight, and they tried to do a couple of those 3d face shots, but cord was across the forhead and hand was pressed against face. Head seems low - not omg labor imminent low, but unlikely to pop out and flip around again low, so that was good. But... the estimated weight was over 8 lbs. YIKES!

OB didn't do an internal - I asked, and he said unless I really wanted one or I was having a significant amount of contractions, which I'm not, he didn't see a need to do one. What he did say, was he'd do a sweep at my appointment next week, with a follow up a few days later, and we can schedule an induction for Feb 7th if nothing else is getting things moving.

Even though I still feel like I'm not actually ready for this baby, I can't comprehend birthing a baby over 9 lbs, so eviction plan starts today. DH is excited because it means more DTD ;) I don't really have the nesting energy going, but I am going to just fake it and get everything done this weekend come hell or high water! Or actual labor ;)

Edit: I also have major baby brain going on - completely forgot to give my paperwork for state pay and for family leave stuff. Gonna have to make an extra trip to drop it off :(


----------



## allforthegirl

Mel - sounds like a good appt!! My last one she told me he above average, but when I looked at his measurements they were all normal with the Feb2nd due date not the 6th one LOL

As for the energy thing, I seem to have none! Not for cleaning anyways. I honestly feel completely over the cleaning and nesting thing. I did what I had to for baby and now I am just waiting. :coffee:


----------



## blessedmomma

mel- sounds like a fab apt! yay for a sweep next week :dance: I would be nervous with a 9 pounder too. my biggest was 7 lbs 15.9 oz so just barely shy of 8 lbs and it was very rough.

sacha- not to put the pressure on but you're next mama!!! 

yay lets get some eviction notices handed out to those babies :happydance:


----------



## allforthegirl

Melissa well with Mel with a possible sweep next week too, may as well be her before me :winkwink:


----------



## blessedmomma

sacha I have a feeling you're next, but im no donna! :haha:


----------



## allforthegirl

Well i certainly don't feel like I am going anytime soon. Not even trying to lift things that were way too heavy didn't do anything! :shrug:


----------



## blessedmomma

have you tried nipple stimulation or the pressure point between your thumb and forefinger?


----------



## allforthegirl

Oh giiiirrrrrl I like the nipple stimulation and I find it to do nothing (other than feeling good :thumbup:). DTD doesn't even create any extra BH at all!! :shrug: I do have to say that I have never tried the pressure point thing. How hard and often should I be doing that???


----------



## blessedmomma

I don't know how often. I used to do it with my others but cant remember. will def be looking that up! 

lol I have never enjoyed having the nips messed with, poor DH :haha: I never had a prob doing the nipple stim, but not sure I will be able to this time. ever since I bf mason im very sensitive. seriously sometimes I brush on something accidentally and want to cry!


----------



## ricschick

oh sacha I hope baby come soon for you!!!

mel great apt and a nice size baby! my last baby was 9lb 2! so im hoping this one will be a bit smaller but I didn't have problem pushing him out. and fx for the sweep!!! 

il be getting that too donna the epo and rlt capsules (don't like the tea) I hope the pain eases!! not long now tho!

I have a sore bum and back as I fell down the stairs today:haha: only a few steps but it bloody hurt :dohh: feeling tired. dh hasn't been well this week so that has been hard work too lol he really wasn't well but man did it let ya no it!! when im ill I hae to just get on with it I wish I could lay in bed! but he is a lot better now and we are actually going out tomorrow night as its his bosses birthday so that will be a nice break out of the house! emma is home and had a great time. :flower:


----------



## allforthegirl

Melissa I just totally just looked it up, and I am also going to use the one on my foot and leg too!! :thumbup:

Claire Hope you have a blast going out!! Though I hope your sore bum doesn't ruin it for you you.


----------



## FeistyMom

Probably completely wishful thinking on my part or dehydration, but i'm having either BH or contractions about 15 min apart all afternoon! They aren't terribly regular or anything yet, but a couple did make me sit up and pay complete attention, if you know what I mean!

My other 3 kids were all born on 24th of their respective months, so my lil bro texted me after lunch that I only had 11 hrs and 24 minutes to keep my streak alive, and my uterus promptly started giving me these contractions. I am a bit susceptible to suggestion, ESPECIALLY when pregnant, so it is probably just that. Still, I'm a bit hopeful! And scared! :D


----------



## allforthegirl

Mel - oh my good luck. I hope this is it. So far the pressure points are doing nothing other than making me extremely tired.


----------



## tryn4

Ha! Sach is soooooo next!

Donna, they did the cake bit last week, today they loaded me with work. Would u guys believe I'm going in for a few hours Monday afternoon.....lord they need to cut the cord LOL! 

I'm on my mobile & its difficult for me to read up, but hello to everyone. My oldest just sent me in a panic, disappeared all day after his exam. I'm not panicky, butvery unlike him and by 830pm I was crying. Wasn't answering txt or phone. I was losing my mind, then this idiot strolls in a 915pm like what? What did I do?...his nose running like he's a 2 yr old. I wanted to choke him. Thank god my husband dealt with him, I was about to literally go insane. Kids mannnnn. No, not kids....TEENS. shoot me!


----------



## allforthegirl

Iesha - I am not so sure Starting to wonder if I will go over :( Only another day and i will be 39 weeks so.. :shrug:

I had overly spicy pizza, and all that is doing is causing gas! :argh: :haha: i am getting nothing from the pressure points. and dtd is only making dh happy so I guess he just isn't ready. :nope: :pop:

I honestly feel like I should just settle in for the long haul.:tease: Just going to sit back and go CRAZY!!


----------



## Masonsbaby

Going 4wheel driving today maybe all the bouncing will help fxed


----------



## blessedmomma

Sacha- zander is just way to cozy! <3

Mason- hope it does something :thumbup:

Melissa- ooooohhhhh sounds like good signs :)

Iesha- you are way too sweet!! when I left my last job there is no way I would have came back in :nope:


----------



## LittleMinx

Hi ladies... I posted in here back in November when i got my BFP and totally forgot about it :lol: .. 

How are we all?

xx


----------



## zephyr

Would love to join this group!
I just found out the other day we are pregnant with number 6!!

Very much wanted and planned :p though we were planning next month onwards!! And somehow I concieved 2 days after my o symptoms went away lol so was a bit of a surprise still. 

I am 30, married SAHM. kids are 13, 8, 5 and 20 month old twins :)


----------



## LittleMinx

6 kids! How frigging cool is that?! Congrats xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hi little minx how are you, how is pregnancy treating you this time?
Congrats zephyr, hope early pregnancy complaints are few for you hun x

FeistyMel waaahhh exciting, hope something is happening.

Sacha can't be to much longer now hun, hang in there, I reckon your sweep will do it ;) how far over 40 weeks do they suggest you go there? As you know I am declining induction, but it is generally 14 days here anyway 

I read through my hypnotherapy book last night, a Marie mongan one, don't know how effective any of it t is without actually doing a class, but it makes me feel more proactive! Teaches relaxation techniques, breathing exercises and suggests Kaitlin to labour in if baby is not optimal so can probably use some of it, if not all .

Hoping to get the pool up this weekend for a wee trial, see how long it takes to put up and fill etc, and check it fits haha xx


----------



## LittleMinx

Hey wannabubba - Its been great so far, mild nausea and exhaustion! But overall i really cannot moan. I've been lucky with every pregnancy, but my mum was the same so it must be in the genes x


----------



## wannabubba#4

LittleMinx said:


> Hey wannabubba - Its been great so far, mild nausea and exhaustion! But overall i really cannot moan. I've been lucky with every pregnancy, but my mum was the same so it must be in the genes x

My first and second tri were fab too, third I have spent on crutches with SPD, and am in more or less constant pain :cry: So ready to be not pregnant ever again lol... And that is the first time ever I have thought this!! Even my last pregnancy spent on crutches I remember being sad he was my last and feeling I had room for another later lol. 

xxx


----------



## allforthegirl

Melissa - I think you are very right about that. Though a glob of plug came out last night, thought not tinged. Though I wonder because I have had so many babies mine just doesn't get bloody? Actually that doesn't make sense, cause when my plug came out with DS1 whole and not tinged at all&#8230;&#8230; So something is happening just don't know how fast. 

Donna - you are right I know. He will get here soon enough. I am trying to as patient as possible. I am not overly upset that he isn't. Still loads of time for him to be early LOL. I think it will be fine though if you don't go to classes. Just have to practise it lots. Try and practise the relaxation part with your BH, the closer I got then I started on visualizing that my cervix was dilating. I am not sure how I well I will do but I feel way more prepared this time then any other time. Like I said before, I welcome the pinches of my cervix or pressure of his head, knowing that it is doing something, no matter how small it is a must!!

Welcome again to Minx!! Glad to have you here chatting with us again. :hi:

Congrats and welcome to zephyr :flower: As you notice we have gone to using our first names on here and you are more than welcome to do the same.


----------



## zephyr

Wannabubba - thanks im feeling good bit sick here and there but my last pregnancy was twins and I was very ill so I actually feel great in comparison haha 

allforthegirl - thats great! Hope no one minds that it will take me a while to remember names :p 
my name is Aimee.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Just a quickie...we made it home from the hospital this morning and my hubby had to go to work for a few hours. I'm exhausted but doing okay. Jenessa is doing well, breast feeding is going okay, milk hasn't come in yet. 

They started pitocin around noon maybe, broke my water around 2, I think I got the epidural around 3 or so. Had a big blood pressure drop, had to have epinephrine to get it back up. I was pretty much pain free from then on. I had an excellent epidural though, I could feel my legs and feet and move them but not the pain. I started feeling pain and pressure around 6:30, she checked me a little after 7 and I was at a 9 and baby was right there. They got the room set, pushed less than 3 minutes and that was it. :) I did have an episotomy, even though she was on the small side for me because her heart rate went down while I was pushing and they wanted her out. 

I'll hopefully be back around soon, I can't wait to see and hear all about the next babies in our little group. :) Welcome to the newbies! 

Here's a couple pictures!
 



Attached Files:







Jenessa first born.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 7









Jenessa close.jpg
File size: 39.4 KB
Views: 9









jenessa home.jpg
File size: 53.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Chalrhow

Kellie... She is gorgeous !! Congratulations !! 

Hi Aimee... Congrats and welcome :) 

Sacha... When is your sweep ? Hopefully not much longer and Zander will be here !! 

Donna... Snap, feeling exact same... Really wanted to try enjoy these last few weeks since this will be my last ever, but im hating it, in constant pain, exhausted can hardly sleep and just so ready for it to be over now !!


----------



## crysshae

She's beautiful, Kellie. Love those chubby cheeks!


----------



## blessedmomma

LittleMinx- welcome back :flower:

zephyr- welcome and congrats on #6 :hi:

Sacha- I think they are just all different. I think that's a great sign that things are at least moving along :winkwink:

Kellie- sounds like an amazing experience! and she is absolutely precious :cloud9:

Donna- fab job with your book. I would love 10 more, but im sure my fertile season will end before then. if I only end up with these 7 I will be happy. but I would absolutely love as many as God will give me :)


----------



## allforthegirl

Lovely name Aimee 

Kellie -Oh my she sure has crazy chubby checks!! I am glad that you are home and resting now. That sux that you had to have a episiotomy. Congrats!!

Melissa - I am glad things are moving along too. Just hoping he doesn't make me wait too much longer is all.

As it stands right now if I go into labour right now I am going in alone. I am so furious with DH it isn't even funny. I don't even think I would tell him. I would just pack up the van and head in. :finger:


----------



## LittleMinx

Thanks girls :kiss:

Kellie - congrats, Jenessa is beautiful x


----------



## wannabubba#4

Kellie Omg she is beautiful, absolutely gorgeous! Well done momma, bet you are so proud! Hope you are recovering well and getting lots of rest. Love those wee chubby cheeks xxx 

Sacha hope you are okay hun, hugs to you xx what has hubby been up to? :hugs:

Crystal woohoo, have you had aBFP??? Your chart seems to say so? Hope so hun, and sending you sticky dust if I am right xxx 

Hi AImee, I am awful at names generally too so sometimes go between names and user names lol, mine is in my Sig it's Donna. xx


----------



## allforthegirl

Donna - pushed his upset about work onto me&#8230;. We had it out and we are better now!! Thank you love!! 

Crystal - OMG OMG OMG I just chart spied on you!! I sure hope this it for you!! :hugs:


----------



## Masonsbaby

Congrats again Kellie she's just gorgeous!!!


----------



## crysshae

I did! Thank you! I'm praying this is it too!


----------



## allforthegirl

crysshae said:


> I did! Thank you! I'm praying this is it too!

So freaking exciting!!:happydance:


----------



## allforthegirl

Well earlier I had a few very strong surges&#8230;. Totally could feel my cervix change. Though they have calmed down again. So I am hoping this means something will happen in the next day or two!! :thumbup:


----------



## crysshae

I hope those surges are making changes for you!


----------



## allforthegirl

I'm trying not to time them cause I'm sure they aren't regular enough. Wonder if dtd would help. Thought I'm getting close to the third loose stool of the day. So something is happening. Just when is the question.


----------



## blessedmomma

crystal!!!! :dance: congrats sweets!!!

Sacha- cant wait to see what comes of all these signs. surely not much longer now :D


----------



## FeistyMom

Kellie she is gorgeous! 

Crystal so exciting! Congrats! 

Sacha I hope things are progressing. 

AFM contractions were regular yesterday but tapered off by midnight. Started up again all day so I'm hopeful they are doing something. It is like a blend of real contractions with mild BH and sometimes just seems like the uterus is cranky.... Tight but not really sore for several minutes. I'd say I'm having real contractions about every 20 minutes. Absolutely no plug showing up. This matches the pattern for my first two labors, so I'm thinking it is a girl :haha: I doubt anything will really start this weekend, but I hope by Friday I'll be in real labor! Also I bought the car seat today and impulsively bought a nuroo pocket. It's like a wrap with real sleeves so you have skin to skin. And froggie & bee pattern sleeper outfit and a starfish toy. I swear there was a much better selection of neutral clothes when we had dd1.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

crysshae said:


> I did! Thank you! I'm praying this is it too!

:happydance::thumbup::hugs:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Congrats Crystal hun, hope this is your sticky bean!! Take care xxx

Woohoo Sacha and feisty Mel!! Babies will be popping out real soon I hope! Sounds good that something is happening!!

I have toothache today, dentist tomorrow for me! Paracetamol taking the edge off just now though so that is something. And I have just washed all my baby bedding , first clothes and cloth nappies , so will have the Moses basket set up in my room today and everything else it's ready to go.

Glad you and hubby sorted stuff out Sacha xx
Hope everyone is doing good today xxx


----------



## allforthegirl

Definitely a false start. Was having them all night but could sleep right through them. Still dtd, was hoping to push me over the edge&#8230;. but nope :haha: Though I had tons of baby dreams. I always get them with a hormone surge. I also went nuts yesterday cleaning my kitchen so I am going to bake today!!

Donna - that six you have a tooth ache. Hopefully it isn't too serious.


----------



## ricschick

Littleminx welcome back!!! 

Aimee congrats and welcome!!

Kellie she is absolutely gorgeous and really suits her name! I hope you heal quickly!! 

Sacha & mel sounds as if things are moving along now! Who will be first???? 

Donna sounds like your all ready to go now I realy hope you don't go over this time! 

Iesha tell them no you need to rest now lol

Afm went out with just dh last night we we t out for dinner at his bosses restaurant as it was his bosses birthday had a nice evening and dad had kiddies over night so we had a nice lie in! Still feel tired now tho! 
Feel down the stairs on Friday which hurt! But luckily I fell on my bum! So feeling sore today. X


----------



## allforthegirl

Claire - sounds like a nice night out. Sorry your still sore!!


----------



## crysshae

Thanks Ladies, but...

It was a chemical. Line is barely there on FRER today and nonexistent on the cheapy. I used both FRERs I had left just to be sure. 

And of course I told DH yesterday. :dohh:

Fresh start when AF shows... Due today or tomorrow.

Sorry you didn't progress Sacha and Mel. Your little ones will make their entrances soon.

Hope your toothache subsides Donna, and your soreness too Claire.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Sorry crystal:hugs:


----------



## ricschick

I'm realy sorry crystal! Xxxx


----------



## blessedmomma

oh no sorry crystal :cry: prayed for you

Sacha and Mel- hope things get to moving along!


----------



## allforthegirl

Crystal - a great big :hug: to you love!!


----------



## blessedmomma

for those of you using epo, how much do you use?

I don't think there will be as much dtd this time as there usually is with the spd and all. so I am considering taking it. im a little worried about taking it since I heard it effects hormones and there aren't a lot of actual studies. I cant stand the thought of using it vaginally so if I did use it, it would be orally


----------



## allforthegirl

I am glad I am not using that. My emotions are something to avoid at all costs. Today I was yelling then crying cause i was yelling. i am not a very nice person today at all!!


----------



## Masonsbaby

I take two 1000mg capsules in morn and at night says to take two three times a day but I only do twice no side effects its full of omega 6 so good oils for brain development I know alot of people that take it when not pregnant for the benefits so I think its fine to take also take two rlt capsules a day


----------



## FeistyMom

Donna you are ahead of me! in a mad dash to get things ready and washed. dh doing all of the normal chores and I sorted baby stuff all day and will probably be up all night washing. we're cleaning our room (can't believe how much stuff got stashed in cofrners and on the dressers since christmas!) because we haven't had the bassinet setup in there since getting a king size bed. fun!

I had next to nothing all morning long, but then we dtd at lunch time and it has triggered something for sure. I'm having fairly powerful contractions iratically from 3 to 12 minutes apart. but abso?lutely zero discharge. no plug, no nothing... not even the usual after effect of receiving a deposit :haha:

If I had anything showing I'd probably head to the hospital but this all jnust seems too odd.


----------



## blessedmomma

mel- hoooooope this is the start of something!!!! with my last baby I had lost plug here and there and knew I was dilating/effacing from my checks. but the day before and day of having him I was just having irregular contractions. didn't have any discharge/plug nothing. we dtd again and I had him about an hour later :) it really can progress out of nowhere sometimes


----------



## wannabubba#4

Good luck feisty Mel xxx

I am going to start epo at 36 weeks, but only one 500 mg capsules orally in am and one 500 mg capsule basically at bedtime ( on the nights we don't DTD, which is all the time at the moment with my SPD :'( - makes me feel so asexual cos hubby is so scared to come near me, accused him this morning of avoiding me and finding me repulsive lol which he vehemently denies lol.

Aquanatal today, then going to view property with my girly, then nursery, more property, then home for my grocery delivery rush rush rush. No dentist today then lol, new boiler going in tomorrow too so dentist will need to be mid week xxx


----------



## ricschick

oh good luck feisty mel!!! hope this is it!!!! fx

good luck with property viewings donna hope she finds something nice!! and you don't end up to sore! xx


----------



## Chalrhow

Think the worst mother of the year award has to go to me... Last night i had no patience left at all... 2 year old broke my 7 year olds glasses, just a new pair he got last week, you would not believe how many pairs of glasses that boy has broken/lost, im just glad i dont have to pay for them, they both got sent to bed early, then my 4 year old wet his bed, cant really be angry with him more frustrated having to strip bed and clean mattress plus in lots of pain... And to make me feel better my 15 year old thought it was perfect timing to get cheeky and talk back... so he is now grounded and has no phone... Sigh... I have a mountain of washing to do today and tons of housework too... I am really going to struggle these last 2 weeks :cry:


----------



## allforthegirl

Mel - That is what I have been having for the last two days, very little discharge and weird contractions. Though I hope that things pick up faster for you then they are for me. Seriously feels like snails pace. :thumbup:

Donna - hopefully you can get all that done with out aggravating the SPD more. A very busy day ahead of you. Your tooth feeling better then today?

AFM we did the deposit last night. Nothing happened. Slept like a baby. Still have absolutely no patience. Though when I went pee there was pink on my underwear. So not sure if it is something or just from DTD last night&#8230;..


----------



## wannabubba#4

Sacha sounds promising, nice but of pink plug maybe???
My tooth can wait lol, it had not been too bad, I am gargling with salt water and with paracetamol it is okay, my dentist will quite often say just come down and wait lol and I have too much on today and tomorrow.. Think I am going to have to give up aquanatal :'( so sore afterwards today, have been in tears, not good! 
I have been enjoying the company too and being in the water feels nice but I am in so much pain afterwards and have stuff to do and...... Well sob sob sob! 

Xxx midwife mentioned today about me getting induced early due to pain lol... And I don't want to end up down that route just because I keep going to aqua natal, but it has crossed my mind again today!


----------



## allforthegirl

Chalrhow said:


> Think the worst mother of the year award has to go to me... Last night i had no patience left at all... 2 year old broke my 7 year olds glasses, just a new pair he got last week, you would not believe how many pairs of glasses that boy has broken/lost, im just glad i dont have to pay for them, they both got sent to bed early, then my 4 year old wet his bed, cant really be angry with him more frustrated having to strip bed and clean mattress plus in lots of pain... And to make me feel better my 15 year old thought it was perfect timing to get cheeky and talk back... so he is now grounded and has no phone... Sigh... I have a mountain of washing to do today and tons of housework too... I am really going to struggle these last 2 weeks :cry:

You are not the only love.. I have spent more time the last two days yelling at everyone then being able to talk to anyone in a patient manor. Seriously just told my oldest if he wants to keep telling me how to be a mother then he needs to find a family that wants that, cause I don't!!


----------



## allforthegirl

Donna - well it was a watery pink, and there was no discharge with it at all&#8230;.. Oh no I am sorry you are in so much pain. Maybe need to go and float for a while vs do the exercising? :shrug:


----------



## wannabubba#4

I have hollered at my three year old today, for something totally stupid and made him cry. Then I feel bad, and have to get down on hands and knees and play games that really my pelvis doesn't feel up to doing.... And all because I was sore in the first blooming place all,and none of it his fault. Grrr, the ASDA delivery man got it in the neck too, for bringing me the wrong dog food haha, hardly his fault, I mean he never packed it :( grrrrrr angry pregnant women alert 


Maybe for the safety of everyone around me I should just be induced early lol xx


----------



## ladyluck8181

Oh ladies :hugs: Today hasn't been too bad cos the kids have been at school but yesterday......

I had a blazing row with DH which ended with me sobbing whilst making lunch, he was very apologetic when he snapped out of his childish hissy fit but we generally have such a good relationship that even little rows upset me.

Then my son (12) decided to hide a kitchen knife in his bed, long long story but he is under psychiatric help due to his obsession with anything sharp, we had previously locked everything up in a lock box. He hadn't done anything for a few months so we thought we were safe again and I was getting more lax with kitchen knives. More fool me, everything is now back in the lock box which is a PITA when I am making dinner.

And to really top my shitty day off......... my perfectly house trained dog pissed all over my sofa :cry: Thankfully we are getting a new suite when the extension is finished anyway but that is not the point, she peed on the sofa she's never done that ever and I have two so I'm not even certain which one did it so I haven't been able to properly tell them off :dohh:

Today I sat on my bum lots whilst I had the house to myself (and the builders) and ate lots of chocolate biscuits and jelly bellys :haha:


----------



## allforthegirl

I guess we are all messes. I do think we need to easier on ourselves. We have a lot more children than most, so we are under more stress at times then them. Yet moms of one or two seem to complain more than is too. Go figure lol

So my insides are sore. What do you propose this is? It is tender way up inside? Anyone have this before?


----------



## ladyluck8181

I'm guessing his head is dropping lower and the pressure is starting to make you sore. Of course it could always be all the humping you are doing as well :rofl:


----------



## allforthegirl

:rofl: maybe maybe


----------



## blessedmomma

sorry for all the family stuff going on with you ladies :(

im on night 3 or 4 of waking up about 3am and not falling back to sleep til about 5 or so. really starting to wear me down. im trying not to get snippy with everyone. I know its not their fault. everything does seem to get on my nerves when im exhausted. and no matter how little sleep I get I still cant fall asleep at a decent time, im talking like midnight or later :growlmad:

had a dr apt today to be checked for lupus. hopefully that comes back ok.

think im just gonna forgo the epo. talked to DH and we are just gonna try to dtd as much as possible instead.


----------



## allforthegirl

Melissa why are they checking for lupus?? Apparently dtd too much will just make you sore. :rofl: I don't know what I'm going to do tonight :shrug: I was hoping to get it in one more time before the sweep tomorrow.


----------



## Chalrhow

Sacha... Hoping the pink discharge and pressure could be the start of something... fingers crossed !! 

Donna... Oh i hate the dentist... Had root canal treatment half way through my last pregnancy... Ouch... Saying that id rather go to dentist than have all this spd pain... Best getting to dentist now whilst its free... When would you be induced if you did decide on that ? Hopefully you will get your home birth and not be overdue !! 

I hate being a hormonal mess... Have managed today so far without any outbursts... Although most of the housework got neglected today :dishes::laundry:


----------



## allforthegirl

Char my house work is too. I have this weird feeling I need to wait for something to happen. Like I should start anything new. Maybe that is just me so I don't have to do something lol. Guess I will go for a nap lol


----------



## blessedmomma

Sacha- I have a lot of symptoms/risk factors for lupus and it runs in my family. I needed to get tested for it long ago, but keep putting it off. apparently its just some blood work and I needed to go in for my check up with my usual family dr today anyways so I decided to let them go ahead and run it. 

char- sometimes our mental well being needs to come first, even if housework has to be let go :hugs2:


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I'm sorry everyone is having a rough time! Add me to the list!

I ended up getting about an hour of sleep last night SOOOO with the hormonal mess I am, with my cracked nipples and boobs killing me (milk is coming in), J crying half the night I cried all morning. Had her check up with the family practice doc, she has lost 10oz and he wants me to pump one side and feed from the other every 2 hours. Jesus, I'm on the edge of sanity. Mark went to work for 11 today and will be home around 4:30. The doc said I have to get more sleep, when exactly should I do that?? It's hard. I'm sorry to whine, maybe I'm too old for this.

Here's J on day 3. . good thing she's cute. LOL
 



Attached Files:







Jenessa 3 days.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## ladyluck8181

allforthegirl said:


> Melissa why are they checking for lupus?? Apparently dtd too much will just make you sore. :rofl: I don't know what I'm going to do tonight :shrug: I was hoping to get it in one more time before the sweep tomorrow.

Time to get the yoghurt pot and turkey baster out :rofl:

Kellie - She is adorable, I really hope your boobs settle down quickly :flower:


----------



## blessedmomma

sorry kellie! hope you get more sleep and the pain subsides :hugs: she is absolutely precious!!!


----------



## allforthegirl

Whitesoxfan41 said:


> I'm sorry everyone is having a rough time! Add me to the list!
> 
> I ended up getting about an hour of sleep last night SOOOO with the hormonal mess I am, with my cracked nipples and boobs killing me (milk is coming in), J crying half the night I cried all morning. Had her check up with the family practice doc, she has lost 10oz and he wants me to pump one side and feed from the other every 2 hours. Jesus, I'm on the edge of sanity. Mark went to work for 11 today and will be home around 4:30. The doc said I have to get more sleep, when exactly should I do that?? It's hard. I'm sorry to whine, maybe I'm too old for this.
> 
> Here's J on day 3. . good thing she's cute. LOL

I'm sorry your not sleeping well and cracked nipples don't help. Don't air dry them k? I know they tell you to do that but take it from someone that has suffered purfusly with cracked nips, keep them as moist as can be!! I even put a piece of plastic wrap over them. Ok and wtf you had a gd baby did they forget that?? 10oz is normal it is just water love, don't listen to her. You are doing awesome.


----------



## ricschick

Ah kellie you are doing great and I hope bf gets easier and less painful! Isn't dh about to take some paternity leave? I hope you can get some more sleep! Just sleep when j sleeps! Xxx

Sorry you ladies are feeling down I was like that yesterday had no patience either feel better today tho. 

Sacha good luck with your sweep! Fx


----------



## Masonsbaby

I remember how hard it was with my second was sooooo tired and felt really alone it takes a few weeks to settle in Kellie as im sure U remember try to sleep when the baby sleeps and don't b too hard on yourself to let anything go the only thing that really matters is janessa and U everything else (housework etc) will wait sending you peace and hugs xx


----------



## allforthegirl

Ok I have notice since this morning that my lady bits smell different. I know I don't have a infection&#8230;. well I am pretty sure that i don't. Think it could be my cervix changing?


----------



## allforthegirl

Well I am up and it is almost 2am. I am having surges 5-7min apart. I had to get out of bed because I was either going to vomit or it felt like my stomach acid was going to come up. I have been popping tums like crazy tonight&#8230;. so unlike me. Hope this is it and not my baby and body playing more tricks on me.


----------



## Chalrhow

Sacha... Crossing everything this is it !! Keep us updated :)

Kellie... Love seeing pics of your gorgeous girl... Hope the breastfeeding gets easier !!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Sacha hope this is the star hun, when is your sweep? Is that tomorrow where you are or later today? Going to be soon for baby xxx

Kellie hope you manage to catch up on some sleep hun, jenessa is so cute xx try expressing some milk and massaging it into your sore nipples, leave to air dry. Great healing powers have breast milk <3. Totally agree with the weight loss thing, normal for baby to lose weight in the first week! Don't stress about it, you are doing great xx

Do you have a breast feeding advisor to check latch is okay, prevent further cracked nipples?? Nose to nipple, big wide mouth, most of areola on top of breast in J mouth , chin against breast etc xxx
Good luck hun! The early days are hard, I do remember xx

I am having my new boiler fitted now. Needs done but can't help thinking of all the more interesting things I could have spent the money on lol, or just saved for maternity leave cover

Have a good day ladies xxx


----------



## allforthegirl

Nothing but a false start and a very late night!! So something is happening&#8230;..

Donna - my sweep is later today. Think it will work if I had a false start???


----------



## ladyluck8181

I'm confident that your sweep will get something going! Good luck


----------



## allforthegirl

I sure hope so cause I am nauseous again this morning. :sick:


----------



## wannabubba#4

allforthegirl said:


> Nothing but a false start and a very late night!! So something is happening..
> 
> Donna - my sweep is later today. Think it will work if I had a false start???

I really think it could hun!! Get your sweep then get your deposit from hubby then bounce on your ball / go for a walk, and pineapple is supposed to help too lol. C'mon baby Zander, time to come see mommy lol xx

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## ricschick

Good luck Sacha I think the sweep will push you over the edge into labour I'm predicting baby Zander will be here by tomorrow night!!! Xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

sacha- def sounds like he will be here soon.

I woke up with a lot of discharge, almost looks like some plug, but not sure. having extremely painful cramps. took some Tylenol and DH is coming home for lunch. if cramps aren't gone by the time he has to go back we will be going in to be checked.


----------



## allforthegirl

Donna - I don't know how uncomfortable I will be with dtd after the sweep. &#55357;&#56854;. Plus dh is at work all day. So I'm left to my own devises. 

I did how ever put the carseat base into the van, just incase. I had a nap to help from not sleeping last night. Was even woken twice with a BH that took my breath away. So glad things are still working. I even put my toiletries into my bag and will put it all by the front door. Oh and Zander hasn't been up to moving too much so far today.


----------



## Masonsbaby

Can I ask a question? When you see our babys name (Leighton Riefe) how would you pronounce it? As one of my friends think its different to how we say it 
It's pronounced Layton Reef but she thinks it looks like Leeton Rafe ???


----------



## ricschick

Tbo I thought it was rafe xx


----------



## Chalrhow

I would have said reef... Like rief in brief


----------



## blessedmomma

i said it just like you did Layton reef


----------



## allforthegirl

Well just got back from the Dr. Well with everything that has been happening, even with getting all the deposits and late nights, has not changed my cervix AT ALL!! What is wrong with my body&#8230;..? Anyways did the sweep, and gave it a good go at it, almost kicked her by accident LOL, well it was my next reaction that would have followed if she dug any further LOL I am thinking I will be seeing them again next week.


----------



## tryn4

Just a quick pop in, I know u guys wont believe it but I am at work...ugh. Just a few hours though and this is it. working from home thurs & Friday. I know I know. Dont sayit lol..I have been in so much pain, can barely walk for more than 10 mins at a time. I dont know how long before I start begging inducement. I AM a punk. 

Kellie- Jenessa is GORGEOUS!!!!!! Congrats! Love her expressions on her face! Precious sweetpea! I hope you are doing well too. I need to thoroughly sit and read everyones updates (as usual)and do a proper post.

Sach-Where is that young man??????Hope the sweep works. Fort Knox of cervix you have LOL...I am so over being preggers, I cant imagine how u are coping 2 weeks ahead of me! 
Love to all, promise to be back and address everyone. Smooches!


----------



## allforthegirl

Iesha - No kidding hey? Serious Fort Knox! 

I get it universe, I here your message loud and clear, I am not having any more children!! Seriously!!


----------



## blessedmomma

sacha- sounds like a good sweep then! hard to believe all you are doing was making no changes. did they tell you how dilated/effaced are you right now?? must be even a little to have a sweep done

iesha- cant believe you are still working!!! I would tell them to stuff it :haha:


----------



## allforthegirl

Melissa - I have been 1 finger tip and 25%, same as I was before xmas. I was even thinking something would start to happen right away, guess I need to sit back and just wait. I just hate waiting so that is my problem LOL


----------



## ladyluck8181

Eeeeek hubby felt the baby kick tonight :happydance:


----------



## blessedmomma

It took a minute for me the 2 times it worked. I think we dtd after and I walked/bounced on the ball a lot. think they say if its gonna work it will within 48 hrs. 1 of mine was done in the afternoon and I woke up in labor at 3am the next morning. the other one was done in the morning and it was the next day in the evening when labor started. 

of course with one of mine they did 3 or 4 sweeps and nothing came of any of them. he was induced in the hospital 11 days over :wacko:


----------



## FeistyMom

Sacha - I am completely in the same situation now. I got SOOO excited over the weekend with the contractions getting closer together, and more intense. I tried not to get my hopes up because I had ZERO discharge/plug going on, but really...

And now NOTHING. I think I've had 4 meaningful contractions all day. *whine* My sweep is Friday. My OB hasn't done any internal exams, since up until this weekend I hadn't really had any decent contractions to speak of, so I won't know until Friday if there is *anything* going on. But even DTD last night didnt trigger the same onrush of contractions. We'll probably try again tonight anyway ;) DH is not looking forward to the 6ww ;)

Melissa - I hope you don't have lupus! My mom was recently diagnosed (supposedly... she has a tendency to stretch the medical truth so you always have to take it with a grain of salt). There are tons of lupus-friendly diets available though that are supposed to really help you avoid the bad symptoms! Also, since mom has been diagnosed, I'll probably need to go in for tests at some point soon too, but we'll see.

Iesha - I'm still working too, and I feel totally mixed about it. On the one hand, WTH am I thinking! I should be relaxing and prepping for this baby to get here, not holding people's hands at work and stressing about stuff, but on the other.... I'm FINALLY feeling a bit appreciated after months of being rather crapped on. So it is really nice to feel appreciated, and the house full of kids at home don't really do that the same way, so I totally get why you are willing to help them out :D

Kellie - I'm with Sacha on this one; don't try to keep the nips dry. I had had issues with cracking early on with #1, and tried a TON of things and eventually things sorted out, but with #2 a friend introduced me to these silicone breast pads that have lanolin on one side and you can put in the fridge. HOLY SMOKES that helped. I would just pop one on after feeding and it was great. They have an even wider variety now; I think I'm going to try Soothies (by Lansinoh), and Medela makes hydrogel pads (those are the ones I had last night and plan on using again too). Hope something helps! Also, 10 oz - with a GD baby, I don't think that is really that unusual! Did they weigh her right before discharge? Because if that is just dropped weight from the immediate birth weight, seems pretty normal to me! My 2nd, who wasn't GD (although doc suspects that I may have been more insulin resistant at the end) lost about 13 oz from her birth weight in the first few days. And I agree - it IS a good thing this little bundles are so darn cute ;) For all the trouble and work they cause, can't help but to love 'em!

Ann-Marie - that is so exciting! Was your DH totally thrilled? I always feel like I'm more excited for DH to feel baby move than he is heheh.


----------



## allforthegirl

Mel - It is a bummer. I am sick of all the contractions with no result. No wonder last time took a full week of false starts before I even started dilating, only to stall. I am just glad that she gave me the ok to take gravol if I am nauseous and can't sleep. Then at least I won't be so tired tomorrow. Oh and maybe sleep through all this nonsense of false starts. 

One good thing so far with the sweep my surges feel a bit stronger than before. So I will take that. Though I am still thinking I am not going to believe it is real until my water breaks or end up walking in to the hospital with me holding him in LAMO


----------



## wannabubba#4

Masons I would say Layton reef as you said xx

Sacha I cannot believe your cervix had not changed, how disappointing hun, hopefully not be too long now, still time for the sweep to work. Have they booked your next sweep or anything?

Iesha, lol still working! Tbh had I been fitter I would have loved to work to 38 weeks then have a couple of weeks rest then baby, all this hanging about just waiting drives me insane lol. Take it easy though xx

Ann Marie how exciting hubby feeling baby, and Claire saw you felt your baby too, I love feeling mylittle one still!! It's the biggest thing iI miss when not being pregnant.

Blessed Mel Hope it is not lupus. My sis has been having a bad week with her lupus, I had to drive her to hospital on Saturday as she had been vomiting for over 24 hours and was hyperventilating, had a fever and could hardly stand up. Managed to get her home again but she had been in bed ever since. Did you know that in pregnancy some woman get a type of' gestational' lupus? You have all the antibodies while pregnant but they disappear once baby is born. A colleague of mine had this in every pregnancy, but does not have lupus . hope you are okay hun xx

Feisty Mel not long till your sweep now, very exciting! Who will be next???


As for me, not much going on! Lots of BH , now taking 4 x rlt, thinking about epo from Friday but not sure, have read so much good but the nurse in me always looks for the problems/ complications lol
Got my deposit las night, am hoping to try and make it regular occurrence over the next few weeks but ow sore pelvis today lol, so maybe not lol xx I miss it SO miss!! 
New boiler insitu, and yay to waking up with the heat already on, bliss bliss bliss lmao - the things out kids take for granted haha, I grew up with a coal fire and no heating lol : D
So my mum is coming home from Spain, where she lives, for a hospital appointment on the 19th Feb, and so far has sent two messages via my sister ( heaven forbid she would phone or msg or text me herself lol) that I am NOT to go over my dates as she wants to get back to Spain ASAP ha!!!! Kind of hope little one does keep her waiting!! She even mentioned to me before Xmas, that I could ask to be induced at 39/40 Weeks because baby would be fine then and surely they would consider it if I said mum was over from Spain to help!!! She is not even coming to help!!

Grrrrrrr silly woman, my baby will come when my baby wants and is ready! She was never keen on boys anyway so my three tend to get ignored more than all her six grand daughters, and I am feeling boy for this one too so she will not be interested once he is beyond the new born stage! 

Lol rant over haha :) 

Have a good one ladies xxx


----------



## allforthegirl

Donna - My BH are definitely stronger, as i woke up to a few that were really ouchy, but they were only on one side. My belly is very tender like I have been doing sit ups all night long. I couldn't DTD last night cause my inside feel like someone raped me with a baseball bat (sorry for the vision, and no never happened to me, I am just so dang sore). I am feeling very deflated, my body is just tired of being pg. Anyone else get this sore near the end??? 

I cannot believe your mother. My mother has told me the "days that he can't come on", but I think I would have a major problem that she would ask me to be induced. That is just so far from what either of us want!!


----------



## ricschick

Sorry no babies yet girls I. No how frustrating it is!!!!! Lots of labour vibes girls!!!! 
Iesha you workaholic you!! Lol take it easy!! 
Kellie hope your ok and getting some sleep! 
Donna mums eh selfish selfish selfish! Xxx

Afm yes I did feel baby move &#128525; I have felt little flutters but this was a definate wiggle! And dh surprised me the other night he brought home a pram! He had chosen it all by himself by googling which are the best prams and brought me home a silvercross 3d with is a pram then changes to a pushchair and you can also put the car seat on which he also bought! It came with a change bag and 3 cosytoes! I was very pleased! &#128157;


----------



## allforthegirl

Claire - awe what a sweetie you have for a DH!! I was just happy to come home to the dishes done :)

Thanks for the vibes!!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Hello ladies. I'm reading but not responding much because I'm just not too good at one handed typing and Jenessa is eating every 2 hours, and it takes close to an hour for her to eat. I might have about 3 minutes before it's time to eat again right now. LOL

We switched her to formula Monday evening. It was that or I was going to jump off a bridge, so lesser of two evils. My nipples were bleeding, the doctor told me to pump on one side while feeding her on the other for every feeding. This made my nipples even worse and of course with the day of crying, frustration and less than 2 hours of sleep (I hadn't had more than an hour and a half in a row since she was born), I was just a huge, hot mess. My bleeding has been very heavy as well. I'm still exhausted but Mark can now help me with feeding and I am not resenting feeding my baby girl. I'm not sure I've ever felt so much pain and frustration but things are getting better. We now have wet diapers, where we had barely any. She's still eating every 2 hours, only taking about an ounce, ounce and a half, but is more content in between feeds. 

Hopefully things will lighten up and I'll be able to participate more very soon. I am watching out for you guys, I can't wait to see more babies!!!


----------



## blessedmomma

donna- thank you! my mom told me about gestational lupus so I need to look into it. my pregnancies really are the only time I have had issues that could be related. the only other thing I have that could be related while not pregnant is the raynauds vasospasms that I get from bfing. if my test comes back positive im hoping its just a pregnancy thing and not life long. your mom, oh my!!!! :roll:

ann-marie- yay for DH feeling baby

Claire- so nice to feel baby move. except when they punch/kick my bladder its my fave part lol.

sacha- I get very sore at the end too :( sorry hun. hopefully not much longer now

kellie- I wouldn't worry about it at all. its probably good you switched when you did! I waited too long and by the time I wanted to move mason to ff it was too late and he outright refused bottles. I was forced to keep bfing him with tons of probs and soreness. if he would have been my first it probably would have greatly impacted my bond with him. it was frustrating and every time a feed came around I had anxiety about the pain before even starting


----------



## wannabubba#4

You just concentrate on taking care of you and Jenessa at the moment Kellie, sounds like you are doing a fab job! 

Claire how nice of your hubby, do you like the pram? My hubby has not bought one thing for baby. Not one thing for any of them I don't think lol! Our money is all in joint accounts which I hold the reins to lol so it is not like he doesn't contribute to financially but had never went off on his own and bought something lol. I tend to ask his opinion but at the end of the day I choose tho, so maybe that is why lol. 

So so sore today! And drove to nursery to get Dawson, could not get parked out side of the school, had to park a street down, struggled up stairs to the school and find other parents with nothing wrong with them at all, other than being totally lazy!!!!, parked in the school grounds. There are huge signs saying no parking, no dropping off, etc as the school kids use that exit/entrance and a child was nearly knocked down last year! Makes me so annoyed! Lazy buggers!! 

xxx


----------



## ricschick

Yeah Donna I do lol it's perfect for what we need it for as it will be very handy when we are down the caravan in the summer! Normally I'd ask him and get his opinion and go and buy stuff so this was unexpected but so thoughtful. Xx


----------



## ricschick

Kellie I think whatever makes you happy is for the best! I've never breast fed as I just feel it isn't for me and I think whatever makes mum happy makes baby happy. I have considered trying this time just to experience it as this is our last. But il most likely ff mostly xx


----------



## allforthegirl

Kellie - I was like that with my first two. Specially with my 2nd. I was losing it trying to nurse him and found I was getting angry at him for wanting to eat. So I completely understand why you did what you did. You did the best for you and Jenessa. :hugs:

Donna - I hear you. We have parking for women pg and with small children and one day i was putting my groceries in the car and a lady was sitting there blocking traffic just for my spot, the pg spot. She was way to old to even have children, why was she waiting for that spot when another pg woman may need it. I almost lost it on her. Some people just don't care!

AFM I went for my walk and nothing happened not even any bh! maybe he is just too comfy and wants to wait a bit. Though as I am sitting here I am feeling tightenings. Ok this grouch needs to nap LOL


----------



## FeistyMom

Kellie - hope you are able to get some rest since OH can take a feed or two! Pumping when you have cracked nipples is probably the most painful nasty thing someone can as you to do, and you made a great choice! Hope you are recovering better now too!

My back hurts, my head hurts, my ribs hurt on the right side, and i'm feeling done with being pregnant. So of course it finally gives us a decent snow, and the kids are going to want to play in it. UGH! Feeling whiny and off in a rush to pick kids up after work. I want to respond more to everyone and have a good chat with you all instead!


----------



## allforthegirl

Mel - I hope you get some rest. We will get our chance to chat soon!


----------



## blessedmomma

mel- rest up mama! 

sacha- think you or DH should have a talk with that munchkin. its time!


----------



## allforthegirl

Melissa that is what i told him too. He looked at me dumb struck like I was talking a different language. :wacko: SMH


----------



## ladyluck8181

Mel you sound so fed up, I want to give you a squeeze and the whole 'it's nearly over' pep talk lol :flower: I am even dreading a flutter of snow, here we get 1 inch and everything grinds to a halt. The UK cannot handle snow, of course the kids are praying for snow.

Sacha - I don't even know what DH looks like but I have visions of him looking at you like this ------> :wacko: How's the insides pain now?


----------



## ricschick

Sacha just think everyday is a day closer to babies birthday! I no your probably fed up if hearing that lol! Xxx

I hope all you guys are gonna stick around after babies are born! As I love this thread and I have a long way to go yet! 

I'm getting bigger now and having to sleep with my large pillow at night which I love dh says that gets more attention than I do lol whoops but being comfy is number 1 priority. Just ordered all the kids new beds so we can finally get their rooms how we want them and I've bought some lovely wall sickers for each if them which hopefully will look great!


----------



## Chalrhow

Claire... I think your pregnancy is going so fast... doesn't seem that long ago you got your bfp and now your nearly 15 weeks !! These last few weeks are dragging in for me now... I will still be around posting after baby is here... I have 2 sick babies today... My youngest 2 both took it in turns to be up crying last night... they are all hot and clingy today... really hoping its a 24 hour thing and they get some sleep tonight... Im starting to worry about my youngest, i really don't think she is going to like it 1 bit when the new baby is here, she is still a baby herself and never really been away from me, hope she is ok when im in hospital :(


----------



## wannabubba#4

Charlene you are so close now, are you excited? What date have they given you for c section? I still feel I have ages to go haha. But at the same time, feel like people behind me' s pregnancies are going fast lol. My niece is 21 weeks and it feels like yesterday we found our she was expecting again lol, and yeah Claire yours seems to be going so quick too lol.

I have just been to the dentist, mouth still sore!! Is that right, I was hoping for instant relief from a temporary filling, hope it is not an abscess developing :( so sore could actually cry :'( . taking my monkey to nursery then going to try and nap, if I can make my mouth a bit less painful. xxx


----------



## allforthegirl

Ann-Marie yup pretty much. I am feeling better on the inside of my bits. So if I feel better still by tonight may try and make a deposit today.

Claire I know it is, I just got myself so invested on him being early and it isn't looking like that now. Though I am just trying to keep busy and I have been asking my angels to help me with patience! Not feeling so down today about it.

Donna ds2 had an absess and he is on meds for it right now. Though found out the bugger has 6 cavities and will need to be put under just to have them filled. I hope you feel better soon love!!

I did wake up with a wet patch on my underwear again. Though it could just be watery cm like last time. Will keep an eye on but don't think it is anything.


----------



## Chalrhow

Donna... I go into hospital on the 10th and my section is on the 11th... Im exciting about finally having my baby but terrified and not looking forward to the section... will be glad when its all over and im home, hate being in hospital :( Hope your tooth is better soon !!


----------



## allforthegirl

Char the way things are going now, I think there is a good chance that you may have your baby before me. I may very well end up with a 12 pounder.


----------



## Chalrhow

allforthegirl said:


> Char the way things are going now, I think there is a good chance that you may have your baby before me. I may very well end up with a 12 pounder.

12 pounder, ouch, i hope not !! What is the longest you have been overdue ? Hoping you dont have much longer to wait !!


----------



## blessedmomma

donna- sorry about your teeth! ouch :( tooth pain is absolutely horrendous imo

char- every time I have another one I worry about the last, but it always works out. :hugs: you are so close now!

sacha- I hope you don't have a 12 pounder :shock: you may need vajazzle surgery if you do!!!

afm- my preliminary tests for lupus came out positive :( not happy about it and actually pretty shocked still. have to see a rheumatologist now for more testing to make sure its lupus and not a different autoimmune disease or cancer :(


----------



## FeistyMom

Melissa - how shocking for you :( I know the cancer screening is totally routine as part of diagnosing lupus (from going through this with my mom), but it is completely scary to have that word hanging around at all. *hugs* Maybe it is really just pregnancy induced lupus and it will clear up after baby is born!

Sacha - Glad your bits are feeling better. I was hoping for a deposit last night, but DD1 had a big project due for school (her first 'research' assignment, wasn't expecting that in first grade!), and OH and I had kind of not really followed up on that since I started having more regular contractions last night, so we had her stay up well past her bedtime to finish her project while I supervised. Tonight we head to a basketball game with the kids, who almost ALWAYS fall asleep in the car on the way home, which means.... :sex: tonight hopefully! Gotta prep for my sweep tomorrow.

Claire - So cool that you got new beds for the kids! We're thinking about doing that next year so we can switch to bunk beds. Almost did it this year, but we worried about DD2 climbing around and falling (she turned four this fall), and DS getting into his sisters' room and hurting himself. He manages to do that already with just a normal bed  But I hope by end of next summer that they'll be reasonable, and that this new LO will be young enough that we'll instill proper behavior around bunkbeds before he/she gets mobile. You doing bunks? Or separate twins or fulls? And did you get new bedding too? I love how changing a bedspread can really change an entire room!

Donna - Tooth pain stinks :( I missed my normal dentist appointment this fall, and never rescheduled.... I'll just have an annual appointment in April instead :D But I haven't had any pain issues this time around, just the 'normal' bloody gums of pregnancy. Hope yours isn't an abscess :(

Charlene - I know what you mean about being excited but terrified. If they say the baby has grown another pound this week and is at 9 lbs, I really don't know what I'm going to do - at what point do they decide to do a c-section instead of trying to birth a large baby? 

AFM - confession to make - I *STILL* do not have a proper hospital bag packed for myself or baby, nor overnight bags for my kids. Must do that tonight ;)


----------



## ricschick

Mel we have bought them all single beds and will be getting new bedding for the girls as Jamie has already as this will be his first big bed he was in a toddler bed before now and the girls were in a triple bunkbed. Now we have 2 kids in each room and a room for the baby so I'm excited about decorating the nursery. 

Melissa so sorry you have this extra worry I hope it's just pregnancy related! 

Donna sorry about the toothache! Ouch nothing worse eh I hope it feels better!! 

I hope everyone else is ok!! Xxx


----------



## allforthegirl

Melissa - Oh No!! I sure hope everything turns out ok for you love!! Could it just be pg induced like you mentioned before? :hugs: I hate all the testing I have gone through so I know how you feel!!

Mel - well I sure hope that the sweep does something for you!! 

Char - I have never gone overdue before! So to the date is the longest I have gone!!

Well ladies I am not sure if it was the sweep or the new moon causing this but I just lost my plug, or at least I think I did!! I could feel something coming out and when I checked I got a large blob with brown in it. Think it is just from the sweep or could it actually be my show??? I am attaching the pic in the spoiler, cause it is a bit TMI


Spoiler


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks ladies.

my ob just called and I have to have a consultation with a high risk maternal fetal specialist. the good thing is its the same guy who I had my 12 &20 wk u/s scans with and he did the genetic testing for me. he is fabulous and I really trust him. he is the best in the state for what he does. really think I will be in good hands at least


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks sacha- im not sure, but I hope its just something that is pregnancy induced and not a life long thing.

have to be honest sacha, I think you should go in to be checked. when I went into labor with jaxon I felt something come out and it was just wetness. then lost some plug like that and felt it come out too. I went in to l&d and my water had broke. with the wetness you had this morning and now with that, could very well be your water. I never had contractions til they hooked me up to Pitocin to get things going.


----------



## Chalrhow

Sacha... I think that definitely looks like your plug... Oh exciting !! 

Melissa... I hope all your tests come back ok and its pregnancy related 

FeistyMom... I also don't have my bags packed... I have a few random things thrown in a bag but i intend on packing them very soon


----------



## FeistyMom

Melissa - glad to hear you got a good specialist :) Hope you get an appointment right away!

Sacha - Have you checked with your amniotic testing pads that you had before? Or are you out? I agree with Melissa - best to get checked and sent home if you are having symptoms. My show with #1 was similar to yours. Didn't have show at ALL with #2 or #3.

Claire - How exciting to go from toddler to big boy bed! Our older two (both girls) are sharing one room and one full size bed (they both love snuggling, and switching from separate twins to one full really cut down on the nighttime interruptions for DH and I). DS is in a toddler bed right now, and it is in the nursery. But until we know for sure whether this LO is boy or girl, we aren't sure if DS will be sharing longterm or not!

Charl - glad I'm not the only one :D You mentioned that you were worried about your youngest handling the new baby; how did you handle it last time when she was born? I'm having similar concerns about DS, even though he's technically over 4 months older than his sister was when he displaced her as the 'baby' by rudely being born on her 2nd birthday :D But he just seems a bit needier to me.


----------



## allforthegirl

Thanks ladies. I'm not having any more watery cm. Plus I am very worried about induction. If I were to go in now they would keep me and then want to push inducement on me which is against my birth plan. Happened with my first. I will wait it out a bit. If at any time I get more fluid I will go in. But I was told I can stay home until baby comes after a show. So that is my plan for now.


----------



## ricschick

Sacha how exciting that your plug had come away something must be happening! X


----------



## Chalrhow

FeistyMom said:


> Charl - glad I'm not the only one :D You mentioned that you were worried about your youngest handling the new baby; how did you handle it last time when she was born? I'm having similar concerns about DS, even though he's technically over 4 months older than his sister was when he displaced her as the 'baby' by rudely being born on her 2nd birthday :D But he just seems a bit needier to me.


When my youngest was born my 2nd youngest was a daddy's and grandpas boy, so he wasn't too fussed that i wasn't there, my youngest is a complete mummies girl and has only ever stayed away overnight twice and she was only about 12 weeks old... She wont stay with anyone other than me, OH, and she is ok with granny & grandpa if her brothers are there... Really hope im not in longer than 3 night max... Im sure she will be fine and i will be able to see them all at visiting time, but i will be desperate to get back home as soon as possible... Everyone keeps telling me i should stay as long as possible and enjoy the rest but i don't feel i get a rest and would rather be home with my babies :)


----------



## allforthegirl

Char I think if I was aloud I would stay as long as I can lol. That isn't going to happen though cause they like to push people out now. 

Having loads of period type cramps. I never really had this before as with my last it was just false starts so contractions. So I hope this is helping my cervix cause this cramping sux


----------



## tryn4

Sach-what a champ u are. Nothing but sheer admiration for you. Come on boy!

Char-I would be scared of the csec too, or the anxiety of it, but lots n love n prayers from everyone so everything will be ok.

Melissa-I'm really so sorry to hear about the lupus + test. I am just praying for u so much.

Feistymel-I completely forgot how close u are...wow! Its amazing so many of us will have babies the same age! 

Donna-toothache ugh! My worst fear in life LOL

Claire-your pregnancy DOES seem to be progressing so quickly! Yay!

Afm-well, I'm "working" from home today & tmrw, creating a manual for 2 of my departments. I'm done officially going in to the office. Right in time cuz I'm basically cripple. I have terrible time sleeping. The shooting pain in my pubic bone is constant & I can't walk for more than 15 mins tops. Everyday I think it won't b bad, but I tried to go to Walmart today & even with holding the cart I could barely make it to the car. Very frustrating. I know these are regular pregnancy expectations, I'm trying not to complain, but I actually have never experienced this type of pain or this kind of limitations before I deliver. I'm usually running around until the last minute. Also went to doc yesterday & he really pissed me off. He made a couple smartass comments in front of a student doctor, about how this is the stage I start complaining. He also told me I looked like I didn't get a good nights sleep maybe I should I wouldn't b so cranky. I was like yea if I wasn't in pain I would sleep great. Not only that he is away next week, so no weekly so close to my due date. On top of everything, since I've recovered from the flu, I've been eating all kinds of crap. Sidenote: has anyone had a Wendy's spicy chicken asiago club? Or Bacon chiabatta burger TO DIE FOR :rofl: anyway, in 3 weeks I haven't gained A SINGLE POUND. Like not one. Ummm yes I am fat, so in a way I'm glad but seriously wth? I mean the baby is not getting fatter? Where the heck all that Wendy's going to? Long n short is, I need her out. So this is the plan. If I don't go into labor on my own, I'm going in on Feb 10th, he's going to examine me & if its good to go, he might induce on the 12th. We shall see, but I'm pretty much useless for the next little while. I don't like depending on others for basics, since I'm usually the one running the show. So emotionally its difficult too. Also another thing, u know how the baby usually slows the movements down a bit at the end? Well this lady goes crazy. Like all day long. I feel her head way down shake, rock and frankly its painful. Her feet go nonstop, she kicked the doppler while they listened to her yesterday, like many kicks that the doc remarked how active she is. I feel a little guilty because while I should be just overjoyed watching my belly move & feeling her alive & well, its really uncomfortable. *sigh* feeling a little ungrateful I must say.


----------



## allforthegirl

Iesha -you are going through some crazy stuff. I also think you are crazy to still working. Who is a trooper now?? Plus what's up with your dr? How rude!! 

Well ladies I am a tad bit grosses out. Had another LARGE chunk of plug. Wow I am very surprised there was that much in there. This new moon is my lovely friend!!


----------



## blessedmomma

Char- I feel the same! the nurses always tell me I should just lay back and relax and enjoy the quiet. I just cant enjoy it without my babies :( I want to be home with them. its not relaxing for me to be there in a quiet room after living in a full household of hustle and bustle all day. maybe I should be able to lay back and relax, but I worry how they are and want to be with them.

Iesha- ew your dr is rude :growlmad: at least you are working from home now. I am having so much pain from walking too. never felt like this. maybe you have developed spd also?? mmmm wendys lol. feb 12th is in no time!! :dance:

Sacha- wow I will be surprised if things don't happen very soon!! if you don't want induction stick to your guns lady. they cant force it on you. 

got a call back from the high risk maternal fetal specialist. I meet with my regular ob on feb 10th in the morning and him in the afternoon. not sure what to expect at this apt but im interested to see


----------



## Chalrhow

Sacha... How are you ? Anymore plug, waters , contractions... really exciting :)

Iesha... I hate depending on others too and will push myself too far before actually asking for help... These last few weeks and so sore and uncomfortable but not long now :hugs:

Any worries i have about leaving my youngest are even worse now... Tonight and last night she hasn't been sleeping, Tonight shes been up most of the night, its 4.40am and i think ive had maybe 1hr sleep if that, She is usually a great sleeper and will sleep all night, not sure whats up with her, if its her teeth or she senses somethings up... Ive been in to settle her a few times and finally woke OH to try settle her as im exhausted... He done nothing but moan, whinge and swear... So we argued, well mostly me arguing he was more interested in going back to sleep, Told him im not going into hospital, seriously im not leaving my children with some lazy man who cant be bothered to get up through the night :cry:


----------



## blessedmomma

so sorry char :( hopefully he will get up and help out. I would feel the same if DH did that. fortunately he isn't like that, but I would be very worried and stressed out while gone if he were :hugs:


----------



## Chalrhow

So angry with him, i really am... probably my own fault, as he has never had to do night feeds or get up through the night much, id rather do night feeds myself, then at least i know its done right, baby is fed, winded and put back down to sleep, i could probably count on 1 hand the amount of times he has got up through the night... She is sleeping now and im wide awake... tomorrow/today will be a long day :(


----------



## ricschick

Good news about the plug Sacha!! Exciting!! So the race is on who will give birth first??? 
Char I'm sure dh will be fine and he will have no choice but to get up if needed! My dh doesn't get up either but Tbo I'm fine with that as I do a better job lol plus if any of mine wake in the night they want me anyway. But I no if I'm not there then he will. 

I like the brake in hospital I love once all have gone home it's just me and the baby I lovd that time for just the 2 of us!


----------



## tryn4

Yes u guys are so right. I was having a bit of a pity party because I hate the pain. 

Yea my doc was rude as shit. I'm tempted to say something on the 10th, but maybe I will be focused on baby. Old fart. He's lucky I need him to be able to deliver at the hospital I like.

Char-I'm totally feeling your frustration. We have a saying in Jamaica that basically says "u broke him bad" which means u didn't teach or train him well so now he doesn't know any better. Oh this is the story of my life. Like cleaning my house, the kids have chores but they do it sloppy & half assed, so I would rather do it myself properly yea? But you need to give yourself a break.I really think u should tell him how u feel or it will build up. Guys have zero intuition lol u need to literally spell it out. I'm trying to figure out now how I'm going to train this one here to do feedings & nappy changes, I doubt he has ever done that!

Melissa, I do think its a touch of spd, & I'm glad u got the specialist appt. So much stress for u....seriously feeling like a horrible witch for moaning about my pains when so many women like yourself go through so much more!

Sach- Lmao yea, I do feel I've experienced some really crazy stuff, which is why its throwing me for a loop. Speaking of your plug, & your cervix of steel :rofl: I feel like I keep losing lil chunks of mine. I'm not sure or if its just mucus discharge (sorry gross) it will be in like a blob the size of a nickel or so?


----------



## allforthegirl

tryn4 said:


> Yes u guys are so right. I was having a bit of a pity party because I hate the pain.
> 
> Yea my doc was rude as shit. I'm tempted to say something on the 10th, but maybe I will be focused on baby. Old fart. He's lucky I need him to be able to deliver at the hospital I like.
> 
> Sach- Lmao yea, I do feel I've experienced some really crazy stuff, which is why its throwing me for a loop. Speaking of your plug, & your cervix of steel :rofl: I feel like I keep losing lil chunks of mine. I'm not sure or if its just mucus discharge (sorry gross) it will be in like a blob the size of a nickel or so?

Everyone here including me has had a pity party or two about pain or men, so don't feel bad love!! 

I could see you ripping a strip off your Dr behind, but it makes sense why you didn't because of the hospital thing&#8230;. We only have the one hospital for birthing, we are such a small city LOL

AFM plug it just keeps coming out a tbsp at time. Just when I thought that there could be no more left more comes out. I slept ok too, though when I did get up to pee I would feel like AF was bothering me but I ignored it and went back to sleep. I have years of experience with bad AF pains with endometriosis, so I have loads of practise with this kind of discomfort. So far that is all I have been experiencing too. Hardly any surging. Wonder if it will be today or tomorrow.

You don't think my plug is replenishing itself this late in the game do you??

Oh and Char my man doesn't get up well with the kids either. But I think that comes with the SAHM territory. It was the same way with my previous H. Though this time I completely warned him that there are certain expectations of him to step it up 100 notches until I recover. Which includes putting them into the bath, and bed or getting up with them in the middle of the night, oh and cooking like parent and not a bachelor LMAO

Edit: Iehsa that sounds like what is coming out me &#8230;&#8230; So probably starting something&#8230;.


----------



## tryn4

yea, I was thinking the same thing, but I am just watching it. it's only happened a couple times. OMG I cant imagine plug would be replenishing! I feel like your body is a bit like mine...I get a little anxious because my body tends to not like release....as in my water never breaks, I've never fully lost a plug either...with my daughter (2nd child) I didn't even get contractions, but it caused them to send me home for 5 days and then still had to enduce, break my water, and literally half a weak push she came out with the cord so tight around her neck they were surprised she survived. She when on to basically spend the first 2 years of her life in sick kids hospital in and out due to lung problems. I really don't want to go through that which is why I push for inducement. The last 2 times, contractions started middle of the night on the morning I scheduled my inducements, and ended up not needing the drip, but they still had to break my water. I feel (and I know this sounds crazy) like a psych myself into it. This one im not sure, im older, I am less mobile, so the fretting is really kicking in baddd! I tried to say that to my grandpa doc, but u know, he's at the stage close to retirement where he has delivered a million babies, and everything is just yea yea whatever. But I know my body.

Interesting enough, that cramping is what I've been getting too, but very much not a surge, although it subsides after a bit. oh and my legs and ass cheeks have shooting pains, but that's probably nerve pain. I definitely don't think anything gonna happen over here yet other than my misery. My husband told the baby this morning to break the balloon and come on out...I was like yea fat chance!


----------



## allforthegirl

Iesha - It honestly does take my body forever to get going. Though it does have a lot to do with how or if we relax. In the past I just got really rilled up, so there was not relaxing, just adrenaline LOL.

I think I am getting myself all worked up for nothing. I have been reading about this plug thing and show&#8230;. The brown could be just from the stretch, and not a true show&#8230; The research I have been doing says that everything I am getting is normal after a stretch and sweep, and many women don't even actually go into labour. I am starting to get myself down, maybe this just going to do nothing and my mother took the day off just incase&#8230;. I feel so bad now. :sad1:


----------



## tryn4

Awww don't feel bad, have never had a sweep, so am not sure how they work. All I know is that personally my body seems to need that extra push for anything major to go on LOL...try not to get down, its better than being a wimp like me & going straight for the drugs...it's an easy out but not the greatest. :hugs: go sit on the washing machine LOL! omg does that even work? I'm gonna try them all lol


----------



## blessedmomma

Iesha- def sounds like plug to me. you should just at least schedule the induction. seems to scare your LO's out lol. I had to be induced with 2 for complications. but another one was just a huge baby and I literally had morning sickness the entire pregnancy so I agreed to be induced with him. wouldn't you know it, the afternoon before I was scheduled to go in my water broke. :) guess he got the hint

Sacha- it could always be something or nothing. I hate it when its assumed you must "know" when things are happening just cuz you have had a few babies. in my experience it just seems to make our bodies give more false starts and signs/symptoms that often lead to nothing. seriously, my first labor came out of nowhere and all the rest I have lost plug, been dilated/effaced, had cramps/contractions, you name it for weeks on end :dohh:


----------



## allforthegirl

Thanks ladies. :hugs:

Iesha LOL @ the washing machine. I have a brand new one so I don't think it will shake him lose for me :haha: I am going to take all four boys to Walmart, as they are out of school today, so I can at least try and walk him out.

Melissa You are so very right about how we feel we should know, and even more right about how everything just seems different from every other pg. The symptoms to get wackier and harder to tell from the real thing.


----------



## FeistyMom

Melissa - exactly! The whole saying about every pregnancy being different is true, so just because we've done this before doesn't mean we can just *know* the difference between the true start of labor and some early/false signs.

Iesha - So glad you are out of the office. The SPD pains are just so awful, and I think office settings can make it even worse sometimes, between the sitting for a long period in a probably not amazing chair, and then trying to walk somewhere with some kind of speed (for me, usually the bathroom on the OPPOSITE side of the building, which is about 2 city blocks long...). Don't feel bad about feeling cranky! And yeah, your doc was a jerk; glad you can get in the hospital you want though!

Charl - I know what you mean about the youngest suddenly being clingier. My little guy had been starting to be more independent, but this past week he has been so snuggly and clingy. On the one hand, I have been loving it - getting all these cuddles in with him before LO is born~! But on the other, it makes me REALLY stress about how he's going to feel and be while I'm in hospital and even after when I don't have as much time for him. Turns out he seems to be coming down with *another* cold-like bug, so maybe it was just him feeling unwell, but I'm still worried.

I typically like to stay the maximum time allowed in the hospital, for the isolation and time to dedicate to just new baby. But this time I feel like I'll rush home, because my other kids can't even visit me. I don't think my youngest has ever gone even a full 24 hours without mom & dad - he's had some overnights with grandma, but we'd been there in the evening/afternoon and then back again by morning, so not really sure if he's going to get cranky or not.

Sacha - I think they say the plug just continues to replenish non-stop until we stop producing the hormones, but I have absolutely no idea. I had similar show with my previous sweeps, but I *did* end up in labor, so it could be something, could be nothing.


----------



## allforthegirl

Mel - Well I sure hope so, but today I am just a nasty hag. Not really feeling it, that is for sure!


----------



## ricschick

Isn't loosing your plug a sign if dilation?? I hope so guys! With me my waters always go first! 3 times out of 4 times luckily I've always been indoors so I'm hoping that doesn't change lol!!! I'm 15weeks tomorrow and I've put on 7lbs is this too much? What have you guys gained? Xx


----------



## silver_penny

Hi everyone! I just wanted to introduce myself. I found out two weeks ago that we are expecting #4 after having a chemical in November. We haven't told anyone else, even though my in laws live with us. Our boys are 4 and 3 and our little girl was one in October. How has everyone elses' parents/ in laws reacted?


----------



## allforthegirl

ricschick said:


> Isn't loosing your plug a sign if dilation?? I hope so guys! With me my waters always go first! 3 times out of 4 times luckily I've always been indoors so I'm hoping that doesn't change lol!!! I'm 15weeks tomorrow and I've put on 7lbs is this too much? What have you guys gained? Xx

I don't think it is too much, everyone gains differently, but they say about 7-10lb in the first trimester. So I think you are just fine!!:thumb up:

Yes I think it is but I am wondering if my plug is just coming out because of the stretch. :shrug:

I went for a walk in Walmart. We walked for about 1.5 hrs there. I felt tons of pinching and pushing down, not many surges though. There were a lot more activity then before losing my show though, so we will see. Now I am home trying to relax as my feet are sore now.:dohh:

Welcome Penny! :hi: Congrats


----------



## tryn4

Oh god Sach I can only dream of doing an hour + walking. That what I usually do the day b4 I go into labor. A mall walk for a couple hours does the trick however this time I can't see myself being able. 

Melissa-you are exactly right. Here's my plan. Go in on Feb 10th, schedule induction Feb 12th. Hopefully that sure will scare her out LOL. 

Claire, I think your gain is just fine. You can't judge by my weight gain cuz I lose in the beginning & I'm now still less than I was prepregnancy, so very wierd.

Confession time- I just agreed to train someone in my office on Monday. I have officially lost my mind! I will stay the morning, but thats it. Seriously. I left my stuff there by accident, but I feel like subconsciously I left it on purpose for a reason to go back...even though I just realized today I forgot my belongings. Ughhhhhhhhhh. 

Welcome penny!


----------



## allforthegirl

Iesha - I think you are nuts going back in. It is nice to hear you are needed but you time for yourself too!! As for the walk thing I have been trying to stay as active as I can in this weather. Went for a walk on wed with my gf and try to go to the store just to keep moving. Trying to move that baby out lol.

Ok ladies it is so weird I can be out and have no cramping or surges (or BH) and soon as I walk through the doors to my house I can feel them. Is this totally weird or what. Even if I haven't say down yet and I am still running around the house putting things away. So it is not like it is happening because I stop moving around and notice them.


----------



## FeistyMom

Welcome and congrats Penny! My MIL passed a few years ago, but the rest of of my in-laws were super excited when we announced #4. They live over 1k miles away, but we happened to be having a family get together this summer shortly after we discovered I was expecting so got to tell them in person. It was the first pregnancy we told in person so that was fun too! My mom was also excited, although less so than previous pregnancies. Both my family and DH's family had 4 kids (3 girls, 1 boy in mine, 3 boys & 1 girl in his!), so it isn't really considered that unusual. Plus we suspect our siblings might not have many (if any) kids, so we might be the only source of grandkids :D

Sacha - I don't think you are crazy. I seem to get significantly more contractions and tightenings and lightening crotch at home, although I get way more lower back and groin/hip/leg pain while out and about (especially getting in and out of cars!). Doesn't seem to do with activity levels either.

Iesha - yup, you are a certified workaholic. I completely get you though. DH had to force me to come straight home after my appts today (had ultrasound, OB, and then visit to pediatrician for 2 of the kids) instead of heading back in the office for a quick check. And I really do plan on continuing to show up there until I am actually in labor. A passive aggressive part of me that is still angry with some of the folks there wants my water to break in office so they have to deal with it... Plus my office is 5 minutes from the hospital I deliver at, so I'm not worried about getting there in time ;) The main thing is with your SPD pains, just make sure trying to be in the office setting isn't making it that much worse for you!

Claire - with each of my pregnancies I have hit 174 lbs shortly before delivering. With the first I started pretty underweight, so it was a very large gain in each trimester. With #2, I actually lost for the first part of first tri, and ending up breaking even overall there, and then gained between 4-8 lbs a month the rest of the pregnancy. With #3, It was a most steady gain, so I think I probably gained 8 lbs in first tri, and slightly less a month than with #2. This time, I was all over the place! One month I would gain nothing, the next double digits! So 7 lbs doesn't sound like a big gain to me for 15 week point!

AFM - Had a great ultrasound with my favorite tech. All the techs are good where I have been going, but this one seems to have more of a connection to me - she has 4 kids, and one is about a year old, so similar ages, and she just always seems to put in a little extra effort to get really good images. I typically end up with 5-10 pictures from her, versus the 2-4 you might get otherwise! So baby looking good - has fuzzy hair all over the front of the head, blinked several times while we were watching, AND stuck out a little tongue to lick the umbilical cord. It was quite an exciting show :D The OB visit went well too. Cervix is still very high (I felt like he was trying to tickle my ribs from down there with as much as he seemed to be reaching!), but a 'loose' 2. In OB's words - pretty much anything will take it to a 3. Sweep was interesting - I mentally did the 3-2-1 relax mantra from hypnobirthing, and while I felt what was happening it did not hurt at all. I remember my others being quite uncomfortable/painful. So that also seemed positive. On the other hand, I remember getting at least a few contractions right away, and so far nothing really to speak of, although I do feel bloated after eating McDonald's (standard reward for decent behavior at the pediatrician!) Scheduled for another check and repeat sweep, if necessary for Tuesday, and my pick of induction dates - 2/7 or 2/11. Guess which one I'm favoring....


----------



## allforthegirl

Mel - I have been waiting to hear how your sweep went. I'm glad it wasn't painful for you, but I wonder if it has to do with how loose you were :haha: (sorry has too). Did you lose any plug after the sweep? Lol @ you rewarding yourself with McD's. Did you go with the earlier induction?? 

Well I just ate pizza with hot peppers on it. Been getting the odd tightening. Though I am very tired all of the sudden.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

EEEEEEEEEEEK! I'm so excited for you all! :) :) :)

I am reading every day and have no intention of leaving this board or thread, just have not perfected my one hand typing technique all that much and Ness is still eating every 2 hours. 

I just can't wait to see your babies and hear your birth stories!

Welcome Penny! Our families were VERY shocked about my pregnancy because of my age and the age of my other children. They got over it and are fine now. I hope it's less stressful than you think it will be!

I wish I could respond to all of you individually, but I have about 2 minutes before the banshee cry starts here and I need to get a bottle ready. 

<3 <3 <3 <3 to you all! 

COME ON BABIES. . .Sacha, Mel, Iesha. . .it's TIME! Jenessa wants a friend to play with!


----------



## zephyr

Ricschick - that weight gain doesnt sound bad! ive gained heaps already. Cant stop eating :/ and im still really early! I feel a bit sad cos I spent so long losing it.

penny - we havnt told our families yet. Its funny cos we have told everyone else except our families. Already we expect a negative reaction, when we had our twins pretty much everyone said ohhh you guys are done then! And hubbys dad even tried saying he will book him in for the snip and he wasnt even joking. So its going to be funny when we tell them. I imagine theyll be happy after a while but these are all people who had 1-3 kids.

im waiting till after a scan before we tell.

really cool to hear about the approaching labours!!


----------



## allforthegirl

Well it has all calmed down for the night already. So not tonight ladies. 

I feared a bad reaction mostly from my mother. Then it was worry about what people would say about having our 5th boy. Every one was hoping for a girl. Oh and I still haven't announced me having a baby on Facebook either because of all the stupid reactions


----------



## FeistyMom

Absolutely, positively, ZERO plug. I don't even have any discharge happening. I am having some contractions, so maybe they are doing something. I've pretty much realized I'm not having this baby any time soon  On Tuesday I'm going to schedule for 2/7. I'm just so done :D

Kellie - good to hear from you! Hope your recovery is going well :)


----------



## blessedmomma

mel- sounds like a fab day for a baby. of course, I hope the sweep works and you go before then <3

Claire- I wouldn't worry about weight at all if I were you.

sacha- I had a sweep and went on an hr long walk the next night and went into labor right after a deposit :blush:.... so I hope this works for you!!

kellie- glad you and baby are doing so well :hugs: seem so much better!

welcome silver penny!!! congrats!!! we got a couple people mention on #4 that he must be it for us. then with #5 we got some rude reactions. mil scolded DH about the cost of 5 children, so he didn't speak to her for a while. #6 we heard a few more bad reactions. sil said she was scared for 'my health'. I think everyone who has something rude to say has heard it out of us with the previous ones, so we didn't hear much with #7. really its silly to us, but hey what can you expect from the world??? when bil is around he always makes comments about how weird we are for having so many kids and says he wants to take pics to show his friends. nice to know he doesn't have anything better to talk about with them I guess. but he is someone who happily admits he is too selfish to ever have any, so its probably best he doesn't. really my side of the family doesn't say anything rude, but I come from big families. and DH's family all live in different states so we rarely see them or have to deal with them.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Sacha try to relax and forget about it hun. With my last pregnancy I was so stressed about wanting a home birth, hubby stopped work the week baby was due cos he was sure baby would arrive and I felt under pressure from everyone to deliver on time. I am sure that is why I never went spontaneously,I was so stressed and worried and pressurized. Relax, visualize your cervix opening, have a nice hot bath, candles nice music, deep breathing lol.

This time I am sure I will go over, not going to stress, hubby is totally on board for going over too, only one who may stress me is my stupid mum and her timescale to get back to Spain lol.

Iesha lol, you will be going straight to the hospital from your work place lol 

Claire, I put on double that weight gain first tri hun, am now up to 40lb on. Same as last pregnancy too, and did lose it again.... Eventually!!

Mel, not long until 7th hun, hope you go some time between now and then, but if not, at least the end is in sight xxx

I slept last night! Yay!! Still woke up with my pelvis a few times, needing to pee and my LO woke once but after two nights of pain from my mouth it was bliss! Ah the joy of no toothache lol. 

I was having severe pains shooting down the inside of both thighs yday, am hoping baby is moving down a bit :) and hubby eventually tried the pool. Fits lovely and takes only minutes to get out and inflated, filling will take about 30/40 mins though, so hope we have time. The pump to inflate seems so noisy though haha, hope it is not a 3am filling lol ( or maybe better if it is, boys would sleep through a bomb going off)

Have a great weekend ladies xxx


----------



## Chalrhow

silver_penny... Welcome... When we told people about number 6, don't think many congratulated us... OH mother keeps asking if i am being sterilized when im having my c/section, she is really starting to annoy me, its none of her business, plus we don't ask them for any help what so ever !! My aunt also commented that this better be my last... Could see their point if we were asking for help all the time. 

Claire.... Think 7lb gain is fine for 15 weeks... I have no idea how much i have gained.

FeistyMom... Sounds like a great appointment... I would have went for the 7th feb too :)



Its finally February :happydance: Im feeling totally rubbish today... I have yet another cold, not sure if this will be 4th or 5th cold this pregnancy, but i never usually catch so many coughs & colds :( Feeling really sick also today :cry:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Charlene sorry you are feeling bad, hope your cold clears up soon xx

And yay it IS February!! My baby its due this month!!! How exciting! Will keep me waiting till March but nonetheless, exciting to say it. My baby is due THIS month!!! 

Penny, most of my family were really excited and happy, my oldest sister smirked and said something sarcastic about it, but then that is her. And stupid MiL asked which one of us was getting ' done' afterwards!! That really annoyed me too!! Hubby told her straight, we have five all planned for kids and don't need advice on family planning! Silly woman!

xx


----------



## ricschick

Welcome and congrats penny!! We had a more shocked reaction with no 4 but not so much with this one maybe it was because we're now married or something I don't no but luckily we've had no horrible remarks really a couple of braves and crazy comments on fb but I just replied in not brave I'm just lucky! I don't see why people seem to think they have the right to comment?? 

Mel oh not long now then 1 more week!!! Exciting!! 

Sacha I agree with Donna try and do staff to take your mind off it then it might surprise you!! 

Iesha go home lol you crazy women xx

Char I hope you feel better dud you have your flu jab? 

I do like to go into labour naturally but depending on how close or far over I go I may ask for it just purely for convinence as I only have my aunt to look after kids as my dad booked a trip to his place in Spain between the 17th-27th July and I'm due on the 26th!! Will see xx


----------



## Chalrhow

Donna... Its great to be able to say baby is due this month :) Really hope you're not kept waiting till March !! I hate the unwanted family planning advice that people feel the need to provide :grr: Glad your toothache is away and your happy with your pool :)

Claire... I had the whooping cough jab, but gave the flu one a miss coz i usually don't get sick and didn't think i would need it... Hope this cough is away for next week !!


----------



## allforthegirl

Kellie I hope you and Jenessa are finding your way to figuring it all out. Are you finding that you are getting more sleep at least??

Melissa I am just not convinced that he was close enough to being ready for the sweep to work.:shrug: Can't everything we wish for. 

Donna that is awesome that your pool fits. That must be a relief. Though 30/40 min to fill will be a bit of a bummer. I have always wondered how you empty it all out afterwards.?

Donna and Claire I know that you are right. It finally set in last night that I am sure that this sweep did nothing but cause confusion. He obviously has date in mind of when he will be ready, and I just have to suck it up cause he will be late. :dohh: I have tried to stay away from timing them if I get any cause I think that can make things worse. I also don't get excited if one wakes me up because so far I have been able to sleep them off (except for the nigh I had nausea). I doesn't help that my mom will be calling asking about if I feel anything yet. I am just going to tell her that everything died off, cause they really have. I still just pray that I don't have to be induced. That is all that matters. NO DRIP!

Char very exciting that it is February :happydance: I do hope that you feel better soon! I know that I am absolutely tired of blowing my nose 2-10 x's a night.


----------



## wannabubba#4

There is a pump for emptying the pool too Sacha, so just need to scoop out any larger bits of debris ( yuk) lol but midwife will do this seemingly, then stick the submersible pump in and empties back along hose and gone.:) I plan to be cuddling an infant and relaxing lol, so hubby and midwife can deal with it haha.

xxx

And just picked up my sister to take her home from hospital, so that it's good news.
And even more exciting, just put our pram together xx


----------



## allforthegirl

Donna - wow ok well that will make it easier then. What do you do with the placenta after? Does the MW dispose of it? Or are you making something with it?


----------



## wannabubba#4

allforthegirl said:


> Donna - wow ok well that will make it easier then. What do you do with the placenta after? Does the MW dispose of it? Or are you making something with it?

Lol,no not planning on doing anything with it... Midwife disposes of it too, thankfully. Maybe if I had ever suffered from PND I may have looked into it but does not appeal to me really. :haha:

Lots of braxton hicks tonight, has got me quite excited lol, won't be that when the real pain starts haha 

Xx


----------



## allforthegirl

wannabubba#4 said:


> allforthegirl said:
> 
> 
> Donna - wow ok well that will make it easier then. What do you do with the placenta after? Does the MW dispose of it? Or are you making something with it?
> 
> Lol,no not planning on doing anything with it... Midwife disposes of it too, thankfully. Maybe if I had ever suffered from PND I may have looked into it but does not appeal to me really. :haha:
> 
> Lots of braxton hicks tonight, has got me quite excited lol, won't be that when the real pain starts haha
> 
> XxClick to expand...

I worry about the PND a lot. i had it with my first and second. Though way worse with my second. That is why I will have mine encapsulated. It is the only way I can stand to think of taking it.:wacko:

Exciting about the BH!!


----------



## blessedmomma

sacha- happy due date tomorrow!! I honestly didn't think you would make it this far. hope he comes any minute :hugs:

iesha- you are seriously gonna be transported from work to hospital with that LO! :haha:

donna- yay for the pool!!!! :dance:

had the weirdest day today. had a lot of pains in the same spot where the placenta lies. baby had not moved by 1 so I laid down with my orange juice for an hr and she kicked once. so off to l&d we went for the 2nd time this pregnancy. of course a few minutes after they hooked us up she was bouncing around. I tried explaining to the dr about my placenta abruption with #5 and how I was experiencing the same pains. and that at my last ob visit they said if I felt the pain again to come in for an u/s. and off he went to help someone else. next dr comes in and same thing. 2nd dr comes back and while asking questions steps in and out 3 times. im clearly not being heard and DH was getting frustrated. told them I had recently had tests run for lupus and was positive and they asked who I was being referred to for high risk care. I told them and they called him and he said he would do an u/s at my apt with him..... on feb 10th! so I hope she is ok til then :wacko: not happy about the whole experience to say the least. I have no faith in l&d anymore and wont be going back in no matter what til labor begins. 

so then tonight of course she is bouncing around. which after the scare she gave me today I cant complain about. but went ahead and got the epo, since DH and I wont be able to dtd daily this time from the spd I thought it would be best. took one tonight and had 4 contractions in an hour :saywhat: I haven't had as many BH this pregnancy as I usually do by now so that was odd. don't know if it was the epo or not. may wait to start it, not sure yet. im usually very sensitive to the herbs I have taken in the past.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Melissa that it's really scary hun, hope you are okay I! Keep an eye on your temperature, seemingly that it's raised generally if problems develop with placental separation.

Sacha happy due date hun didn't two of your babies arrive on their edd? Hopefully Zander will xxx

Have you end encapsulated your placements before and did it have a positive effect? 

and do you do it yourself?

xx


----------



## allforthegirl

Melissa I didn't think I would make it this far either&#8230;. Wow that sounds like horrible trip to the L&D. I have had it like that before too, where you feel like they are treating you like a hypochondriac and some worried mother. It is ridiculous. Really we could be worried about it for nothing, but what you maybe experiencing could be something very serious. Now that is crap that they didn't even just check. I totally get how you don't want to go in there any more. Don't blame you!!


----------



## allforthegirl

Donna - no I have not done that before, but I have friends who have, and some that have had PND and it worked amazingly. Even when a bad day, take one and feel way better, or have a low milk day, take one and it increases milk. Also it tends to bring your uterus back to normal a lot faster, so a lot less post natal bloating. you can even apparently keep them in the freezer for menopause. I have nothing but good things about it. I won't be doing it myself. We have doula's here in the city that do it, they do a dehydration process so the placenta keeps all of the nutrients.


----------



## ricschick

Happy due date Sacha!!! Xx


----------



## Chalrhow

Sacha... Happy due date... hope your not waiting much longer !! :hugs:


----------



## FeistyMom

Sacha I think my sweep ended up same as you. I had a few decent contractions Friday night but pretty much nothing Saturday and today until a bit ago. And quite frankly I'm not sure if these are doing anything or just a side effect of eating too much guacamole during the Super Bowl. Dh makes really yummy guacamole, but my heartburn is killing me now! I did lose some plug, really similar to yours. 

The weird thing is that I was all set on an induction but now I'm freaking out! My body is clearly done being pregnant considering the heartburn and general pains at this point, but I am not sure I'm totally ready. 

Melissa that sounds like a crappy trip :( and the 10th does seem a long wait! Glad lo started moving more now.


----------



## Masonsbaby

Oh my goodness im in so much pain my right hip has completely locked up! Can't walk or move my right leg without using my hand to lift it :( don't know what to do I can barely move do U think it will go away :(


----------



## ricschick

Oh no that sound awful may e your just stiff from being in bed? Maybe little small movements will loosen it up! Ouch!!


----------



## Masonsbaby

It happened after I picked the kids up from school rang maternity they said I could come get some painkillers but I decided not too laid down for a while and it felt a bit better got an appt tomorrow so see what they say


----------



## allforthegirl

Mel oh poo. Though I didn't get my plug until the 48 hr mark so maybe it will mean something for you?? We can only hope at this point, right? 

Masonbaby I hope you feel better soon love. 

AFM Tried three natural oxitocin releases and a prostaglandin. All I got were some stronger tightenings that pushed him hard against my pelvis, then switched to lighter ones. Was hoping things would pick up, but went to bed too easily. Have a u/s today and then see my Dr on Wed. I am officially in the overdue crew!!


----------



## ladyluck8181

I'm still thinking baby will be here tomorrow, I stick by my 4th Feb guestimate :thumbup:


----------



## allforthegirl

Thanks Ann-Marie :flower: I have given up on him LOL he is just like his daddy and procrastinating.


----------



## Chalrhow

Masonsbaby... Sounds a bit like how my hips and pelvis feel somedays with SPD... I usually try a hot bath to help ease the pain a little, not easy getting in and out the bath these days though either.

Sacha... Will you be getting another sweep ?


My 7 year old got sent home from school today, he came out in some sort of rash, head teacher thought it might have been chickenpox (which he has already had) or slapped cheek as they have had a lot of that going around recently... When he got in the rash was almost gone... has completely gone now... really don't want to google... but i don't think there is much point trying to get him an emergency appointment since there is no rash anymore, but if it was slapped cheek surely the rash would still be there ? Does anyone know about slapped cheek or symptoms ? Never had any of them have it before... Also I'm starting to really worry about my c/section next week... Worrying about everything that can go wrong :(


----------



## allforthegirl

Char I think I am going to pass on the sweep. As for the rash could it just be anxiety? I know that you can get hives from stress. :shrug:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Has he had a virus at all Charlene? My kids all develop virus rashes after any illness, sometimes lasting only hours and sometime longer. 
Hope you are not stressing too much about your c section. Try and focus on safe arrival of baby. Sorry I cannot be of much use aa I have no experience and am such a baby when it comes to even going to the dentist xxx

Masonsbaby that sounds painful, try a heat pack or warm water is good. Xx

Sacha, have you ever thought of trying massage, clary sage oil is supposed to help, nothing worked with my number four lol but wanted to suggest something, that even if it does not work may be nice for you xxx

I missed my aquanatal today! :( took my sis to the doctor at 9 am and was going to drop her home then go to my class; but the doctor took one look and sent her to hospital again. She was only discharged yday!! They are awful! They look at her blood results, check her BP and other obs etc, then say everything looks fine and send her home. Despite the fact that she is sleeping or vomitting all day, is pure white, shakes uncontrollably, has no appetite, is in constant pain and basically looks like an old lady of 70 when she is only 41!!! Makes me mad! Look at the patient!! Not the numbers !! So her own GP saw her today and was so shocked by how ill she looked and sent us back up. Now she is unable to pee too, and her fever is back! Despite all the Urine tests coming back negative for the UTI they have been treating her for, for two weeks!:nope:

So I have been sat in the medical assessment unit of the hospital all day until she was finally re admitted this afternoon! Then had to go get her a bag packed, pick up her meds from the chemist, drop all off at the ward and home just in time to pick up wee man from nursery! Knackered.com lol zzzzz visiting at 7 pm then home to go to bed Ithink lol xxx


----------



## Chalrhow

wannabubba#4 said:


> Has he had a virus at all Charlene? My kids all develop virus rashes after any illness, sometimes lasting only hours and sometime longer.

He has been fine... No virus or temp... My youngest 2 are loaded with the cold but the other 3 are fine... When the school phoned they said it was really bad, but when he came home it was hardly there and now there is nothing at all... He says he feels fine, so no idea what it could be... Trying not to stress about my section... will be glad when its over and baby is here safe... My 1st section was the only 1 i had any problems with, i had a PPH and also my wound took months to heal, I had to go to tissue viability twice a week to have it packed and dressed ... Im sure everything will be fine... just need to stop being so negative :nope: Hope your sister gets well soon !!


----------



## ricschick

That's what I was going to say it may be viral char but if he is fine now maybe he had a reacTion to something? I'm sure it's nothing to worry about! And I'm sure your csection will go great I've never had one but I can imagine how nerve racking it is.

Donna sorry to hear about your sister and how terrible they sent her home so ill hopefully they can find the problem this time and get her well! 

Sacha do you think you'll opt for induction or just wait it out? I hope he is here by the weekend! 

ATM not much new getting an achy pelvis and thighs early this time round and even sitting on the sofa can be uncomfy and I'm having to constantly switch sides in bed as I get achy on the side I'm sleeping on. Thank goodness for my long pillow tho it does help! I was approached by a membe of staff today in school asking me if I'd go to the parenting program there going to be running in school she did ask various other mums but my first reaction was " why are you asking me?" And she went onto explain she has to fill the course as it is an outside company but I'm feeling mixed emotions as I think I do a good job lol and feel will I be judged if I do go having a larger family than most. I'm not sure she told me to think about it but I'm not keen tbo. Xxx


----------



## allforthegirl

Donna sounds like you have had a really tough day :( I hope it gets better, and your sis gets the help she needs. So stressful. Thanks for the advise. I am thinking a massage would be nice but we are still recovering from xmas LOL

Claire oh and the achyness starts :( Sorry girl, was hoping that it wouldn't kick in just yet for you&#8230; Then again I am shocked how fast your pg is going when it feels like mine is dragging :haha: As for the induction I think I will wait it out and just try everything I can to get things started.

Well went for my u/s and he looks really good. Even the amniotic fluid looks like he is over, so is he good to come any time, fully cooked. Though when she did his measurements it is showing very little growth. She tried to excuse a different machine, but with my little weight gain it doesn't surprise me at all. This did happen with my first too. So I am sure i may be asked to be induced if she thinks it is necessary. So lets go baby we don't want that for you!!


----------



## blessedmomma

sacha- I hope you can get things going!

donna- sounds like a horrible day :( I hope your sis gets better very fast

char- praying for a smooth c-sec for you! I would say not to worry, but that's easier said than done. and I know it would make me anxious as it got closer :hugs:

Claire- sorry your already starting to get the aches and pains

mel- I hope baby comes before you have to be induced. is there any way they can up the date? I know here they wont consider it before 39 wks unless there is an issue.


----------



## allforthegirl

So I know I shouldn't have but I have been reading on slowed growth on google. Now I am very worried. Since the beginning of Jan I have been up and down about 1 pound. I sure hope he is going to be ok. There can be so many bad things that can happen. Why oh why do I do this to myself! :nope:


----------



## FeistyMom

The rash doesn't sound like slapped cheek to me; that does typically stick around a while. Potentially a heat rash or skin irritation? Like a wind burn or something maybe, I don't know of any rashes that are THAT short-lived, but of course I don't know everything.

So after having an entire month of absolutely no discharge, I had a bit more this afternoon. Not really having any significant contractions though, so planning on staying home until my appointment tomorrow at 1. And... for now I have changed my mind on the induction. I was going to completely go for Friday, but... if LO wants to stay in there, I don't know that I want to rush things. That is still a full week early... On the other hand, if I have spontaneous labor at any point I'll be thrilled :D


----------



## FeistyMom

Donna - That is awful! You are such a good sister though :)

Melissa - how are you feeling?

Claire - hope it is shortlived and you feel good again soon!

Masonbaby - that sounds terrible. Hopefully a good rest will help the pain go down!


----------



## FeistyMom

Sacha - glad the ultrasound went well, and they do say that often you end up losing a bit of weight at the very end so hopefully things are all well :)


----------



## allforthegirl

Mel - THanks she said he seemed ok, but this mean he needs to hurry up and get out


----------



## Chalrhow

Im exhausted, so why cant i sleep :cry: Think this is the 4th or 5th night in a row that i haven't slept... I had been tossing and turning for the last 2 hours trying to sleep and have now gave up :( So frustrated.

I don't think the rash he had was anything to worry about, must have been something he ate/touched... Its usually his younger brother that comes out in rashes... He will be going to school today, just hope i don't get another phone call to pick him up !

Sacha... Thats why i try stay off google, end up worrying myself more than i have to... What did your doctor say about the slow growth, have they offered to induce you ? Hoping he has just slowed down a little getting ready for his exit !!


----------



## allforthegirl

Char - Sorry you aren't sleeping :hugs: I have not talked to my Dr today. She was busy at a teaching conference. Since I see her on Wed she may wait until then, he has no medical concern other than the weight. 

Other than that I am very sore inside, like I try sharp knife is stuck up in me. It is constant and I have had it all day. It isn't nice.


----------



## blessedmomma

mel- im ok. I usually start getting a lot of BH starting around 30ish weeks. since I was doing everything to make it to induction like not walking a lot and using Epsom salt soaks to keep contractions away I think it has slowed things way down. so the last 2 days I have used epo since dtd is very hard with spd, and im walking a ton, bouncing on my ball, etc so im getting a lot of BH all of a sudden. hopefully it will move things along.

char- the only thing I have seen that was similar to what you're describing was once when one of my LO's got very upset and broke out in hives from it. but it was clearly hives and went away with an anti-histamine so not the same. I hope you get better sleep! I had a rough time for almost a week with waking up and not being able to fall back to sleep for hours, but finally slept good last night. it really takes a toll quickly :hugs:

sacha- I have def freaked myself out with google :( hope that baby boy is ok


----------



## ricschick

I thought it was normal to sort of reach a peak of growth seeing as they only have so much space to grow? What us his weight now Sacha? Stay away from google lol in sure everything is fine xxx


----------



## allforthegirl

what got me wondering was because the tech said before his size was that he still has lots of fluid move in, so he still has room for growth&#8230;. he is about 7 14oz. They won't let him wait if he truly isn't gaining. I am sure I will be having another growth scan at the end of the week if I don't go on my own. I am not really worried about having a smaller sized baby, but when his belly is measuring 3 weeks behind, i am worried him gaining weight.


----------



## tryn4

Hello everyone-

Sach-what did u read about the no weight gain/loss at end, cuz I am going through that as well. Google is something I really have to stop. It like drives me nuts. I have a somewhat tmi question. I am experiencing some sensitivity in my perineum area, as if it is a bit raw. Not itchy/ no discharge/ no smell at all, but just a bit raw. I read it might be related to the spd thing. Its really bothering me. Hubs and I are still dtd, but I mean he isn't rough, and its certainly not every day, so that cant be it. I am scared that if I tear in the birthing, its gonna be double the pain healing, because it's already not happy skin. I put some tea tree oil on it and Vaseline, so now I smell like someone pine sol'd my crotch! :rofl:

Edit: Funny you should be concerned about Z not gaining weight, when they weighed me last Wednesday, and in 3 weeks I didn't put on not even one pound, that was my first thought...why wasn't SHE gaining weight. Since my doc was being a jackass I didn't even bother to debate with him, but its been on my mind. I'm telling u, the 3 weeks I didn't gain, I ate crap food, where did it all go?


----------



## ricschick

Sacha how bug were your other babies? A girl I no gas to have a growth scan at 36 weeks it's her 5th too but it's because she has small babies WELL that's probably because you SMOKE LIKE A CHIMLEY!!!! &#128545; sorry had to get that out she drives me insane!!! Don't get me started on the children she already has!!! She gives larger families a bad name!!! &#128545; sorry feel better now&#128521;

Iesha I'm not sure about the soreness has it over stretched or anything if that makes sense? I hope it eases up!! 

Not long now girls til your babies are here then a whole new lot if worries start lol xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Just over a month to your scan Claire, how exciting! Are u finding out gender? 

Sacha i have heard that baby growth slows done after 40 weeks too, obviously should still gain and not lose weight but it is not as fast as the last few weeks. Hope Z puts an appearance in really soon, I do feel for you, I hate hate hate going over, and even though I expect to this time, there is a huge party of me thinking/ hoping maybe not this time and I will be just as frustrated and annoyed when I do go over as every other time grrrrr


I was having lots of strong BH last night, and period type cramps lol! Have always had BH but least night they stepped up a good notch and I think I got hubbys hopes up that baby will at least be on time lol. I was even thinking for a bit, not until Friday baby, were aren't at 37 weeks yet! 

Should not even consider February as our baby due month, it is going to be mid March lol xx


----------



## blessedmomma

sacha- I think the weight thing would worry me too. I don't know if they slow down at the end. my only experience is with low fluid and if they slow down as the end nears while having low fluid its not a good sign. every time I have low fluid they check weekly and that's one of the things they will quickly induce over. I wouldn't know in regards to everything else being healthy at the end though. I hope zander is ok for sure :hugs:

donna- oh my you are getting so close!!!!!! :dance:


----------



## FeistyMom

I'm getting ready to head out for lunch and my follow up sweep/check. Hoping Sacha is having labor signs!!

Have a good one ladies!


----------



## allforthegirl

Iesha - mainly what I read is that baby is better off on the out side then inside if baby isn't gaining. Now as for momma, it could mean nothing as long baby is showing good growth. So it can be normal for us to lose a bit right before labour.

Claire - my biggest baby was my last and he was 8 lbs 4oz, or something like that. My middle two don't really count because they were early, but both 7 lbs 2 oz, and so was my first. Longest was 21"

donna - so you have any tips with this clary sage oil? It smells&#8230; not very nice&#8230; but I put two drops of the 100% oil on my belly&#8230;.

Thank you all really


----------



## allforthegirl

Oh we must posted the same time LOL

Melissa - well I am glad then she said he had lots of fluid then&#8230;.

Mel - nothing really, even went for a walk this morning&#8230;. hoping the oil helps a bit


----------



## ricschick

Donna yeah I no I can't wait!!! Yeah we are going to find out lol dh didn't take long to change his mind but Tbo I don't think I could wait either plus I need to no so I no what to buy I can't find any nice neutral stuff really so we are going to find out I feel like in carrying a boy but we will see xx I hope you don't go over Donna you never no baby might surprise you!! X


----------



## ricschick

Sacha sounds like baby is in the right weight area for you. X

Mel good luck at your sweep! We don't really get them until we're over. I hope it works!! 

I'm not really sure what size baby clothes to buy my last baby was 9lb 2 so I'm thinking 0-3 but what if baby is a bit smaller this time hmmm I'm not sure? X


----------



## tryn4

Claire-no stretching or anything. Just sore-ish. Just like completely random.

Sach- my thoughts exactly. If she is through growing....git er dun! out out out!


----------



## Chalrhow

I had my last midwife/consultant appointment today... Felt quite sad but glad at same time... 1 week till my section :D Consultant is still desperate to sterilize me :( Baby is estimated at 6lb 15oz today, he/she was 6lb 10oz two weeks ago, so only put on 5oz, but no1 seemed concerned... I have put on 5kg the whole pregnancy, think that is about 11lb and almost 7lb of that is baby, so hopefully i wont be much over my starting weight after baby is here :happydance:


----------



## tryn4

Char- don't let them do that unless its what you want. woohoo on your small weight gain. I have yet to gain, but I will see what I weigh next Monday. Baby sounds perfect, hope everything goes smooth next week..cant wait!!


----------



## blessedmomma

Claire- cant wait to hear the gender :)

Char- one week yay!!!!! :dance:

Sacha and Iesha- cmon ladies I want to see some precious babies!!! :happydance:


----------



## allforthegirl

Char Glad baby is doing well.

Iesha are you relaxing a bit more now that you aren't working so much??


----------



## Masonsbaby

Hey girls had an appt yesterday am 3/5ths engaged 2/5ths palpable she thinks that's what the hip pain was about also not posterior as I was worried had a posterior labour with my dd1 2 hours of pushing yuk!! Also can have a sweep at 40 weeks never had one b4 so if he's still in there we'll see :)


----------



## tryn4

Sach-wellllll, I went to work yesterday :dohh: worked from home today :dohh: but I feel ok, not hurried or anything. Was thinking of going to get a massage Thursday or Friday. Tomorrow is a snow storm, so I wont do much. I am officially done going in to actual office though. Just ready to deliver. 

Masons-sounds like you are ready to gooooo! I've never had a sweep. I don't think they do them here in general. Not sure.

Mel- im tryinggggggggggg im tryinggggggg


----------



## allforthegirl

Iesha - They can do them here in Canada it is just not that often is all. you can always ask your dr if he does them. This is my first Dr that even offered them. Well I am glad you aren't working yourself to he bone this late.


----------



## FeistyMom

Well, my sweep went ok. After being a 'loose' 2 on Friday, doc said I am a 'snug' 3 today :D But because I was progressing even if only a teeny tiny bit, he said we can induce on Friday. 2/7/14 seems like a great date for a birthday, so we scheduled it for 7am.

I am excited and scared at the same time. I had inductions scheduled with the other 3, but they all went prior to the induction date. But, there was also more time between when we set the date and the actual date. But we'll see if I manage to go spontaneous in the next 72 hours!

Sacha - you feeling ok? having any more signs? I'm working on my visualizations so even on mild cramps I'm envisioning my cervix opening :D No idea if it is going to help or not, but can't hurt, right?

Iesha - I worked from home this morning, but I would have been in the office all day if my girls weren't off school. Broken boiler and some cold weather (under 20 F) so school is cancelled until they get the heat situation figured out. I did swing by to say 'bye' to some folks and to make sure I wasn't forgetting anything, and to make sure I don't come back, I had another girl move into my desk. I'm all set to work from home as much as I want though, and I'm sure I will ;) Hope you can enjoy some downtime before baby arrives!

Speaking of downtime, my mother is going to come stay with us for a while. I am feeling incredibly mixed on this. On the one hand, it is great. I don't know that I'm going to be able to handle getting the girls ready for school, my little toddler man, AND a newborn, and DH is in a very critical transition at work. He technically *could* just take 2 weeks and stay home, but we're hopeful that the project he's on will result in a raise and promotion, making it easier (possible) for me to quit or work reduced hours when my leave is up. She's a great cook, and when I had #1 she would come by the house every day and help with cooking, dishes, and some laundry, often while I slept with the baby. But... that was then, and we live a bit farther away now (45 minute drive vs 10 minute), and we have often had a strained relationship, so I'm nervous this is gonna be a disaster. I don't really approve of the way she talks to the kids a lot of the time, but I also hate to look a gift horse in the mouth.

Now if only I could get all my Christmas stuff put away! It is all taken down, just things got shuffled around and DH rearranged/crammed stuff in our store room and I can't just put the stuff back. So its a big project to reorganize the store room that I already organized in September. Not entirely thrilled at DH's help so far, but he said he will help get it straightened out tonight.


----------



## tryn4

Ahh gotcha. Bet you any money mine doesn't do them. He better be way nicer to me on Monday. I am not in the mood. Even with my first where I officially was overdue, he never offered me one. I feel like lets just cut to the chase, I live a good drive from the hospital, my water most likely wont break on its own, my crotch is on fire and the bones are breaking.....time to go. LOL I love my kids, but they reach a point inside me where they have overstayed their welcome.


----------



## tryn4

OMG feisty mel....ummm lady you realize u are seriously nesting LMAO! I still cant believe we are all so close!!!!!!! I have mentioned before I scheduled the last 2 for induction and spontaneously went into labour on those dates, so I am hoping for that as well. I hope your MIL situation turns out to be a great help for you. Try to be positive...maybe LOL! dying @ loose 2 snug 3...anyhow on Monday I'm 0 cm you know I am going to cuss. I don't know about downtime, im twiddling my fingers, and that's with me laying around working from home. Mooo'd my way downstairs and made French toast, ate came back up to my bedroom, took a shower. *yawn* already bored LOL....clearly I have adult ADD..oh I could clean, but physically everything hurts, so I cant be bothered aggravating it.


----------



## allforthegirl

Mel - I am glad that your sweep went well. I am thinking that I will ask for another one tomorrow. Cause I know she is going to want to start thinking about chemically inducing me. I am still thinking you are going to be having your baby before me!! :shock: But I am ok with that if I can avoid the gel and drip. As much as we don't like our mothers interfering and getting in our business they do just want to help, and maybe you will get some more sleep before baby comes!!

I am feeling fine, no different really. I did have to "GO" this morning, but that was it, and I am blaming that on extra fibre.

Iesha - I am like you I could be doing this and that, and I just can't honestly be bothered LOL. After my walk this morning came home had lunch and then had a nap with DS4. I may do something tomorrow but I am not banking on it cause I have my Dr apt around 10 am. We all see what she says


----------



## FeistyMom

Sacha - I hope you can go naturally!

It is weird, I'd expect to be... 'going', but I'm more constipated than anything. Adding more prunes to try to jump start that side of things ;) Getting some decent contractions about 20 minutes apart this evening, and DH has that look on his face like he expects it to be soon. He's MUCH better about identifying the 'real deal' - maybe I emit hormones that he gets? I dunno, but seeing him look like its really going to happen this week is what makes it real for me!

Hope everyone has a lovely evening!


----------



## blessedmomma

mason- not much longer now!!

mel- its so awesome to know you only have til Friday at the latest!!! :dance:


----------



## allforthegirl

Mel - that sounds really promising. Just slightly jealous ;)


----------



## tryn4

Even I am jealous of your contractions too feisty Mel LOL. 

Insomnia has set it. Crotch still on fire. Piss take. Boooo.


----------



## ricschick

Oh how exciting Mel!!!! A few more days and baby will be here!!! &#128541;

Not long for the rest of you!! Xxxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Feisty Mel Friday sounds an awesome day to have a baby, and so close xxx yay !!! 
I will be 37 weeks on Friday going by midwife dates at least lol, so have the go ahead for home birth from then, that it's kind of exciting , though I technically could be another set 5 weeks plus.:) 

Mum coming home from Spain tonight as my sis is still poory in hospital, she is going to drive me insane lol!!! Popping in hoping to find me in labour lol and going on and on about baby hurrying up now she is here!!! That will piss me off, I am so over being pregnant and I am in so much pain all the time now, I need encouragement to get through it, not annoyed about induction and feeling under pressure to deliver a baby grrrr.

She herself had an awful induction with her last baby, so she knows why I don't want it!! 

Oh well! Not long now regardless I suppose 

Have a good day/ evening/ whatever ladies xxx


----------



## Chalrhow

tryn4 said:


> Char- don't let them do that unless its what you want. woohoo on your small weight gain. I have yet to gain, but I will see what I weigh next Monday. Baby sounds perfect, hope everything goes smooth next week..cant wait!!

I politely declined being sterilized again... It really annoys me as there is loads of people who neglect or abuse their kids and im sure they aren't pressured to be sterilized !! My kids are looked after and well behaved (well they have their moments but behave most of the time) Thanks, im hoping for a quick and uncomplicated c/section... Im happy that it happens when the school are on holiday, means i don't have to worry about trying to sort school runs and OH can be at the hospital most of the days i am in :)


----------



## Chalrhow

Donna... Hope your mum doesn't stress you out too much... Will she be staying till you have baby ? 

FeistyMom... Really not long till Friday :D


----------



## allforthegirl

Donna - I hope you can find something to say to your mum so that she won't be as horrible. I know I would go crazy too. 

AFM other than feeling pain down there, nothing is happening. When I got up to pee I was in a lot of pain, but was able to fall back asleep. Only good thing about not going before the weekend is that we are having a very large indoor trailer show that I go to every year. We bought ours two years ago from there and love to wonder the different makes and models. My mom and GF both are looking for a new one and it is great way to walk him out. If he comes before it I will miss the show. A big trade off really LOL


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Checking in with you all! Still reading and not responding, just not skilled in one hand typing and it seems I'm almost always reduced to one hand. ;) 

Come on BABIES! Good luck mamas! <3 

Jenessa is doing well. . .2 week check tomorrow. I'm drinking far too much coffee to survive. :) 

Praying for smooth deliveries, healthy babies & mama's!


----------



## allforthegirl

Glad things are going well Kellie! Wow two weeks already. Times just flies for everyone else. Lol


----------



## wannabubba#4

allforthegirl said:


> Glad things are going well Kellie! Wow two weeks already. Times just flies for everyone else. Lol

Lol:haha: that it's exactly what I thought!! Haha how can time stand still for some but simultaneously be firing ahead for others lol???
Kellie, glad to hear everything is going well with Jenessa, what do your other children think of her? xx

Char my mum is not supposed to be staying here at all, she has a room at my oldest sisters house for when she comes home to UK! However, she likes to invite herself lol. I think she may decide to stay with my nieces as it is their mum that it's in hospital :thumbup::thumbup: hope so!! Although they are dreading it, poor souls lol, she really is hard work my mother:haha: 
She herself has a hospital appointment for mid February, so has already been annoying me about getting induced at my edd because it would mean she could get back to Spain quicker. ( although she does tend to say things like, because I am sore, because Dawson is missing out on mummy going to park etc as I am so immobile, or some other reason like she is here to help) 

When are your kids off school? Mine it is just Friday 7th, Monday and Tuesday next week. Can't believe how close you are! Exciting!! Are your other children looking forward to the new arrival?

Sacha, hope you are okay hun, hugs to you, baby will be here before you know it

xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

love your new avi kellie! she is just beautiful <3

donna- I hope you can say something or maybe DH can to your mom. the last thing you need on top of all things heavily pregnant is a bunch of pressure and stress. :nope:

char- good for you standing your ground! how dare they try to pressure you!! :growlmad:


----------



## ricschick

Donna do you have 2 different due dates then? I hope your mum gets the hint and shuts up lol poor you! 

Kellie sounds like j us doing fab and I love your av it's beautiful!! Time is flying!


----------



## FeistyMom

Donna - Mom's can be so back handedly helpful, can't they! Hopefully she'll be more low maintenance this visit, and who knows - maybe the adrenaline of dealing with her will encourage your LO to make an appearance.

Sacha - love the trailer show idea! I'm actually having second thoughts about being induced Friday because the kids enjoy going to basketball games as a family and there is one on Saturday.

Kellie - I can't believe its been 2 weeks! She is so precious and adorable :) When will your other girls get to come visit their new lil sister?

Char - can you believe we'll have our babies soon? Just when I thought I couldn't stand to be pregnant any longer, now I'm freaked out that baby is imminent!

Iesha - don't be jealous of the contractions unless they are doing something ;) Which I am a bit doubtful about!

AFM, I believe I lost a tad bit more plug in the shower this morning - but I'm just not seeing the volume that I'd had with previous pregnancies. Wondering if that is because I'm older and drier ;) Had some interesting contractions last night, but once again nothing consistent and they faded away allowing me to sleep pretty well. Unfortunately, my household has ANOTHER cold. I should be creating and supplying some decent antibodies for LO though, so I'm hoping that he/she is protected by Friday! Got the humidifier running, but thinking about buying another one or 2, so the girls can have one in their room and I can have one in mine in addition to the one in the nursery/DS's room.

I'm a little worried about laboring at the hospital. I haven't really done that before, as 2 of the 3 times it was a major rush to get to the hospital (was already most of the way through transition labor), and the middle time it was still only 4 or 5 hours and most of that was waiting in triage for my OB to finish delivering a baby (the nursing staff wanted to send me home, but OB was on-call and wanted to examine me first, thank God!) Anyone have tips for making it comfy? Apparently each labor room has its own private jacuzzi tub and large walk-in shower, so I know I'll be using one or both of those at least, and they have birthing balls, just not really sure what else to do. I did a good deal of my last labor on the stairs on all fours and rocked a bit - was super comfy.


----------



## blessedmomma

mel- cant beat natural antibodies!!!! when will you be sure of whether you want to induce??? my labors are very quick too. it would be ideal to make it to induction, but I don't think I will. my next apt is Monday and im hoooooping she checks me. want to know if im dilated or effaced at all yet. I may ask her to even if she wasnt planning on it. I have the same ob as my last pregnancy and cant remember when she started checks. I want to say it was 35 wks, but may have been 36.


----------



## allforthegirl

Well am back from the Dr's. She said I am 3 cm!! :happydance: She also said she thinks baby is absolutely perfect and not worried about the weight at all!! :thumbup: So that made me feel a lot better. While she did my check she did another sweep. This time it didn't hurt as bad. The first go around was but then next few I hardly felt it. I am spotting a bit this time, but that is normal. While I was walking back to my van, I had some nice strong tightenings. though I am thinking they are relaxing off a bit now. I did ask her how long she would leave me before induction she said at least another 10 days. Even though I hope I don't make it that far, it was nice to know that she is confident that baby is healthy enough to go that far!! She also said drink tons of RLT, which I wasn't because of my endo, but she said while pg it should be completely fine!! So I have three tea bags in one pot making one strong batch.

Come on baby!!


----------



## blessedmomma

sounds very promising Sacha!!!! I hope this sweep gets things going :)

I got up 2 hours early and still just had a burst of energy so I cleaned up the entire house. nesting anyone lol :haha: lost a little bit of plug and now bouncing on my ball. got a deposit yesterday and told DH its time to get it going daily if my spd can handle it :lol:


----------



## allforthegirl

melissa definitely sounds like nesting to me. :thumbup: I am hoping too, but know very well that things may fizzle out, so I am not going to get my hopes up if it doesn't happen. Trying to keep busy at the moment to my body moving.


----------



## blessedmomma

did she mention if you are effaced at all?? its a bigger indicator of impending labor than dilation


----------



## allforthegirl

unfortunately I forgot to ask, and thought of it as I was walking out. Though I just checked my notes and it said 3cm 50%, so I am guessing I am 50% effaced. So not not fully ready, lets hope all these help!!


----------



## blessedmomma

50% is much better than not soft at all! I cant wait to see what comes of this sweep. I have a good feeling about it :)


----------



## allforthegirl

i do have a better feeling about this one compared to what I was feeling last time. I am trying hard to visualize him moving done as my cervix opens with each tightening. I wish RLT tasted better LOL


----------



## ricschick

Sacha wow 3 cm! Exciting get the rlt capsules instead I hate the tea too lol I don't think you'll make it to 10 days!


----------



## allforthegirl

Well I think I will use up what i have first, then go and grab some of the pills. I have had worse tea&#8230;.


----------



## blessedmomma

I hated the tea at first with my last pregnancy. after a while I actually liked it lol. it must be an acquired taste. my labor was so fast last time there is not a chance im drinking it this time. my uterus must not need any help with contractions :haha:


----------



## allforthegirl

I am definitely thinking I need the extra help if I have always been told that I need the drip. Though my Dr thinks I can do this on my own. So I am glad she is confident in me!


----------



## tryn4

Sach-Omg again hats off to you. I am going insane here with the pressure, so I really know you are so strong...come on Zander we wanna see you!

Donna-sigh...mothers....lol!

Kellie-I literally cant believe J is 2 weeks old already!!!! Hope you are recovering well. xo

Feistymel-yea, very true, as a matter of fact I sound like a lunatic saying jealous of contractions. Wanna hear something funny...as with most of North America we got a huge dumping of snow, so I literally did nothing all day, most of my fluff tv programs (maury, peoples court) were taken over by weather breaking news from the u.s etc, so I turned on TLC and watch "the baby story"...Haven't watched that in YEARS, saw a woman going through a fairly regular delivery, nothing special and caught myself saying hellllllll no, then reminded myself ummm hello crazy lady Iesha you do know this is your 5th child :rofl: :rofl: I also cried when the baby popped out. I really need to get a life.

Char-couldn't agree with you more on the sterilization issue. I will let my womb fall out before I do any kind of final surgery to myself. I feel very strongly about that. They need to sterilize the ppl who neglect, starve, abuse kids, instead of worrying about us real mums.

Melissa-u go girl! I would dtd with hubby if I thought it would help, but I'm in sooo much darn pain down there :( it's upsetting me.


----------



## allforthegirl

Iesha - you are so cute, I cry too when baby's are delivered!! 

Char - I know that there is this new thing that you can do, there is a spring like device that they can put in your tubes and it scars over with no pain and you don't have to worry about losing any of your womanly parts!! I may look into that&#8230;.. It will also protect me from my getting more endo!!

AFM OK so I just have had my third (sorry) poo for today&#8230;. two since my sweep. Hope this is a good sign. Didn't have this last time!!


----------



## allforthegirl

Nope I spoke too soon. Everything has slowed right down. Not expecting anything any time soon. He is a suborn LO and is going to come on his own time.


----------



## tryn4

Yes I'm a total wuss, since my first kid if I see a baby born on tv I cry...but only when I'm pregnant. I helped deliver my niece 3 years ago, she was such a beauty and I was happy, but no tears.....

If it would help with a medical condition I would consider some kind of surgery, but knock on wood so far I've had no womens issues, my period is pretty normal, so for now no one better ever tell me to tie my tubes, as they are suggesting to charl. You know they are doing that solely based on the amount of children, not as in your case Sach where it might actually give u relief! I guess thats the part that annoys me.


----------



## allforthegirl

Oh I agree, nobody should tell you to get your tubes tied unless there is a real medical reason to have one. They won't take some alcoholics/drug addicts fertility away, then a perfectly healthy women's. Ridiculous really.


----------



## Chalrhow

tryn4 said:


> If it would help with a medical condition I would consider some kind of surgery, but knock on wood so far I've had no womens issues, my period is pretty normal, so for now no one better ever tell me to tie my tubes, as they are suggesting to charl. You know they are doing that solely based on the amount of children, not as in your case Sach where it might actually give u relief! I guess thats the part that annoys me.




allforthegirl said:


> Oh I agree, nobody should tell you to get your tubes tied unless there is a real medical reason to have one. They won't take some alcoholics/drug addicts fertility away, then a perfectly healthy women's. Ridiculous really.

Yeah that's what is really annoying me, its purely because this is my 6th baby ! I've never have had any medical conditions or womans issues, and even with how sore and exhausted i am right now, i will still say no to my tubes being tied as it is just too final, i know we aren't planning on anymore babies, but i can take care of contraception myself and don't need other people, even if they are doctors, dictating how many children i should/shouldn't have !! 

Donna... Mines are off from Monday 10th and go back Thursday 13th, perfect timing as i should be home hopefully Thursday, so should only be that day we have to sort school stuff... The only 2 that mention the baby is my oldest and my 2 year old, think my 2 year old thinks the baby is going to come out the same size as his younger sister and he will be able to play with him/her lol... Are your kids exciting about the new baby ?


----------



## wannabubba#4

Char my daughter is excited and my youngest kisses my belly and wants to play with him/her lol. He too expects a new play mate, gonna be disappointed at first I think lol! Haha

The other two don't really talk about it at all, probably normal for 11 and 16 year old boys lol.

I am so exhausted! Not sleeping well due to insomnia, sore pelvis, needing to pee and an incredible thirst. Roll on March and this be nearing the end .

Hope everyone else is having an easier time. And where are all these babies??? C' Mon babies, time to meet some of you! xxx


----------



## tryn4

Not me Donna, I'm feeling it so hard. I can sympathize with u :hugs: I'm having trouble sleeping as well, my hips & pubic bone/pelvis are throbbing, my lady bits are raw & sore (yuck) and it my nerves in my legs are affected, my feet are sore too, in a weird way cuz its not like I've been walking too much. 

End of pity party rant.

My kids are just waiting patiently. My youngest loves to tell random ppl "his mom is PREGGERS"(his word not mine) and how the baby is "going to come out of her vajayjay"...so embarrassing LOL. My 12 yr old who seems to have random thoughts was doing dishes last night told me if I have the baby next week make sure to bundle her up and don't drop her in the snow!...No duhhhh!


----------



## ricschick

Iesha your kids sound adorable and so funny take after their mum I think!! 

Sacha having a good clear out is a good sign isn't it!! 

I too almost always need the drip the one actual time I went into proper labour on my own I didn't need if and found I could handle my own natural pain ideally that will happen thus time but probably not if my waters go first like they have 3 times out of 4. 
My leg us really aching today from my bum downwards it's so raw and feels like my bone is aching if that makes sense?? Oh well joys if pregnancy. X


----------



## allforthegirl

Char - My two younger children are excited and talk about it all the time. DS2 doesn't say much cause well he doesn't like any change, he even made a comment that he rather have the old fridge back when it was this small yucky looking machine. Then DS1 he doesn't really want another sibling at all. He also makes comments like Iesha's son does, but that is because he likes to tell me how to be a mom vs being funny&#8230;. SMH

Donna - i am sorry you are not sleeping very well. I would need someone to look after my children cause I would turn into a nasty mean baby eating tasmanian devil. (insert Taz) 

Iesha - My pity party for today is that "I am still pg!" HUMPH!

Claire - well my Dr has more faith in me to deliver without help then I do. So I will go with that. She is the expert. So lets go little man. We all want to meat you!!

AFM finally had so good tightenings that woke me up, but not constant enough for labour. I will take any changes really. I think I am going to go get my nails done this morning. I need to keep myself busy. I have lots to do at home but I am going to be analyzing everything.


----------



## tryn4

sach- yeaaaaa that's gonna be my rant until this one comes out! LOL yea my son I swear made that comment to me so seriously, I was like is he really trying to tell me how to be a mom? My little one is just filled with unfiltered verbal embarrassment. Which he knows he does, he loves shock value. I'm glad your getting nails done and doing a little pamper. I did them last week, and if nothing happens im gonna go in a get a frivolous refresh on nails, pedi & eyebrows. why the hell not?

Claire- Thank you yes we are a family of clowns...lol always making jokes! I know in the past my body always needed some jump start, whether its the drip, or them breaking my water, so that's why I am just like ok lets go next week. Why delay my pain & discomfort. Sorry to hear these joys of pregnancy have already started for you... big hugs x


----------



## allforthegirl

Iesha as long as you don't me complaining how long this ones takes ;). Yah my guy will constantly say to me 'mom you make sure that the brothers do this and that and don't forget to....' I can just feel the steam rising inside. He knows exactly what to say to make me mad. Sometimes I swear he does it on purpose lol.


----------



## tryn4

O complain away...I mean you have legitimate overdue/complaint. I am just an impatient whiny baby lol...


----------



## allforthegirl

Oh good heavens my complaining started at 37 weeks just remember that!! You are more then welcome ;)

So my nails look awesome!! Nothing new to report either. i even did a bunch of running around, nothing!! Even the pink spotting stopped. :shrug: Guess this guy is just not ready. Well now I am starting to look forward to my weekend walking the trailer show!! I honestly love doing that!!


----------



## FeistyMom

Sacha - great news about your appt and the baby doing well! Hopefully LO will make an appearance this week!

Iesha - My biggest whine is also still being pregnant too - I'm so done with all these physical issues, not least of which is the stupid GD. Your kids are so funny :)

Donna - sleep has been elusive for me too; just when I actually manage to fall asleep, one of the kids has been waking up and needing attention! Hope you do manage to get some decent rest over the next few weeks so you have lots of energy for labor and delivery!

Char - I'm still totally outraged on your behalf at the very thought that someone would suggest or recommend sterilization! I mean sure, if there are medical benefits and/or serious health risks associated with future pregnancies maybe that would make sense. But last I checked doctors aren't supposed to be dictating social policy about how many kids you should have. Your positive attitude and ability to shrug it off is really inspirational :)

Claire - doesn't it seem like those negative physical symptoms start earlier each pregnancy? This time around I wasn't sure if it was because I'm older, I've just had more kids, or if it was because I wasn't in quite as good a shape... *hugs* hopefully time will fly by for you though,and you'll have more good 2nd tri days than painful ones!

AFM - had some more serious contractions last night, but probably was more due to dehydration than actual labor. Still losing teeny tiny amounts of plug periodically. I re-packed the diaper bag this morning, and just enjoyed laying out going home outfits for the baby. Working remotely from home today too, and wondering why in the world... people frustrate me so much there sometimes! But, I am maximizing my time at home with LO, so it is totally worth it.


----------



## allforthegirl

Mel - well hopefully those serious ones start something for you!! I do believe that we feel it so soon and worse than previous is because we have had more than most&#8230;. plus because we are getting older LOL, and don't feel bad about not being in shape cause I was in pretty good shape and I still am having issues. :haha:


----------



## blessedmomma

oh I cant wait for you ladies to have your babies!!! there is quite a few babies that should be here any minute and its so exciting!!! :dance:

afm- yesterday I lost very small amounts of plug twice. I also had a ton of BH compared to usually. and baby hasn't been moving much at all since 30ish wks. like 3 times a day for 5-10 mins each time. last night she was going crazy. moved more than she has in a long time


----------



## allforthegirl

Melissa - well sure doesn't seem like my guy is coming LOL, but yes I am sure there will be at least one more baby from this thread to come before my lazy pants LOL You know my LO didn't really start moving a lot until 34 weeks, then I felt him all the time and a lot stronger too. It is nice when they go crazy isn't it?


----------



## FeistyMom

I definitely prefer the going crazy to the not moving. My LO has quieted down this past week, which at first made me happy thinking it was a sign of labor, but then made me worried! But LO is still moving on a regular basis, so I think it is just a matter of running out of room or something.

My mind wants me to do all this crazy nesting stuff - I literally considered redoing my kitchen cabinets today - taking everything out, wiping them down, reorganizing everything... and then went WHAT AM I THINKING! I barely have the energy to get the kids off to school without wanting a nap! So I am mentally nesting, and physically relaxing in my desk chair while I spend the last few hours online wrapping up work. Fun!


----------



## allforthegirl

I too want to metally do things to nest, but my mind/energy is more on keeping moving, so that this LO comes.


----------



## tryn4

Well, I went to Walmart today, all confident, walked out dying. I literally felt like baby was gonna come out. Such a heavy stabbing pain in my crotch. Came home, cooked dinner & I am in agony. My heart is racing, I have such fierce tightening in my lower abdomen. My little fresh mouthed child just looked at me moaning in pain & said "mummy after this baby the factory is closed right?" :rofl:

Oh & my baby still moves like crazy. It's very painful right now, she turns her entire body on its side or something and I feel bad sometimes that I'm not overjoyed with the amazing waves on my belly!


----------



## allforthegirl

My LO doesn't move like that anymore. He still moves but not the running around he used to. 

Iesha I am sorry that you are feeling like crap. Did you take any tylenol for the pain? I had T1's in my cupboard, and you can get those over the counter, and they do help a little bit. There is such a small amount of codeine in it but I think it gives it a bit of a kick.


----------



## tryn4

I have some Tylenol here, but u haven't taken any. I am thinking about it though. Just trying to tough it out, unfortunately for you guys, your all my whining sounding boards. LOL.

Its ruined nesting for me though :( do u think the fact my LO moves so much is not a good sign? She did slow down, but today in the morning & right now she's bursting with energy. Lots of fluttering down below too into what feels like my bum.


----------



## allforthegirl

I think it is great she is still moving like that. It is actually not such a good thing for them to get quiet and is a myth that they should do so before labour!! Lets just say if he gets any quieter I will be heading in to L&D.


----------



## blessedmomma

wow sacha hope he is ok! 

mine usually slow down a little around 35ish weeks. these last 3 it has been a lot sooner. 2 before her had low fluid and 1 of them placenta probs so that's why. not sure why she did. my ob agrees she doesn't move like she should, but not doing anything so :shrug: what can I do?

didn't dtd last night, but gonna try to keep up with at least every other day. sucks when its not even fun or enjoyable and you just want it to be over from the hip pain, ouch! managed to get it done tonight and then crawled to the shower in back/hip agony. spd sucks!


----------



## tryn4

Ouch Melissa!...I am going to attempt to dtd tomorrow or Saturday. Hubby is prob scared he will hurt me, but I want to get some before I am cut off (ok ok and to see if it will progress labour) I am going for a massage tmrw, so I want to see if that will ease the pain a bit, or it might make it worse. yikes!


----------



## blessedmomma

Iesha- I think I will be going to the chiropractor in a week or 2 and get my back popped. I know it wont help much, but hopefully it will help some.

DH let me know he is making plans for valentines day :cloud9: he cant really surprise me with it since we will both have to plan so it works out with the kids. so far I know there is a movie involved and maybe lunch/dinner. I haven't been out to a movie since I was 9 mos pregnant... 6 1/2 years ago!!! so even though its just a movie its really nice he thought of it <3 should be a really nice last date out together before she gets here :D


----------



## allforthegirl

Melissa that sounds awful! Sorry love! :hugs:

Iesha the massage sounds lovely

Funny thing when we talked about how quiet my guy is and then picks up movement and is having a party in there. Lol. Also too have some promising surges going on here. Let's hope when I go to sleep they keep going!


----------



## blessedmomma

oooooooooh sacha!!! cmon lil guy :dance:


----------



## tryn4

Aww Melissa, well u deserve it! Valentine's day is my anniversary! Wonder what I will be doing ?? @[email protected] lol

Sach-cmon Z you know you want to come out! He probably heard all us mummys going on about it and is on his way!


----------



## blessedmomma

that's so sweet your anniv is on valentines day!!!! <3


----------



## FeistyMom

I bet you'll have a lovely anniversary!

I got a few more things done around this house this evening, and my mom arrived and I got her settled in, and watched the olympics... and I'm exhausted but I can't sleep. DH wouldn't DTD even though I pointed out it'll be 6 weeks before he will have that chance again. He made a smartass comment about oral!

I just don't feel totally ready for this baby, but my body is exhausted and my mind can't stop racing! Plus I've managed to lose my cell phone for what seems like the 100th time today, so I can't play my normal 'wind down' games until I pass out  So I figured I would haunt the boards a bit then take a shower or something. I have to be up in 4 hours. ARG!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Blessedmel sounds lovely, a valentines date! Think I will need to start hinting to my hubby for a pre baby date... And maybe a nice spicy Indian meal too, with a detour pat all the spotted bumps and put holes on the way home lol. Will be 38 weeks by then lol

Feisty Mel Hope you got to sleep hun, not long now. Exciting, looking forward to your update on baby xxx

Sacha hope your surges are something real and making lovely changes to your cervix haha now there's a sentence I never thought I would type lmao ;) c' mon Zander !!

Happy 37 weeks to us today! Started EPO orally and hope to dtd tonight, but if not going to start epo internally too . eviction process commenced lol 

Iesha sorry you are so sore hun, your youngest is so funny lol, factory closed haha! My hubby said something similar lol, not that I was planning any more but he said although he loves me and would do anything for me, he reckons we NEED to stop after this one, as it is killing me and he hates to see it awwww sweet!!! Love him so much <3 

Hope everyone had a good day ladies, who will be next? There are a few babies almost done cooking now. 

xx


----------



## ricschick

Happy 37weeks Donna!!! 

B-Mel how lovely hubby is thinking ahead on valentines day!! We don't really do anything on the actual day other than cards and stuff then we tend to go out later. Dh has booked for us to go and see dirty dancing in the threate at the end of the month so looking forward to that. 

Good luck fiesty Mel!!! It's induction day right?? Hope it all goes quickly and smoothly!! Xx

Sacha hope these amount to you having baby today!!! Keeping my fingers crossed! 

How much we're your babies moving at 16 weeks?? I feel the very odd movement but not often? Should I be feeling more?


----------



## ricschick

I've just been to the loo and when I wiped I had a lot of clearly stretchy thick cm? Is that normal? Sorry tmi xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

I have an anterior placenta Claire so i did not have much movement at all until about 22/23 weeks when it was daily and definitely more in a pattern.

xx


----------



## tryn4

Claire-I didn't feel anything good until 22-23 weeks.Don't worry at all...you know first timers are quick to think a gas bubble is the baby * rollseyes*

Donna-I'm wondering though if I will be in hospital on my anniversary LOL hopefully u have a lovely Valentines day!

Feistymel-I wish I could have your energy. I'm attempting a bit of laundry this morning. Not exactly Olympic event lol


----------



## allforthegirl

Iesha - do you honestly like having your anniversary on Valentines day? The reason I ask my previous marriage was on the 11th of Feb, then of course Vanletine's day the 14th then my B'day 15th. I got gypped and just got the one gift. I still usually only get the one gift, which bites. So I envy other couples :sad1:

Mel - I am starting to feel very unprepared for him too, emotionally that is. I know that I have everything material ready for him, just don't feel like I will be capable or something. I know that is irrational but some how I don't know how to deal with this all.

Donna - Happy 37 weeks!! :dance: you are getting so close!! :thumbup:

Claire - I am sure I had an anterior placenta too. I felt a bit of movement around 10 weeks then it stopped and didn't really feel anything until later 20ish weeks.

AFM - My surges started off nice and strong at 7 min around 7pm then went to 5, 3 then 2. They were getting more intense too, but when I decided to try and sleep just incase they fizzled off around 1am. I am very sore from all the action. I am hoping this is the start of things to come. I had to laugh at myself cause it may very well turn out that I won't know until my water breaks or I'm crowning!! :haha:


----------



## ricschick

Panic over lol I was sitting forward on the sofa and felt 5 or so very clear little pokes and kicks!! &#128525;


----------



## FeistyMom

So far so good. I'm all admitted and IV started. I was already having tiny contractions before they even started so we'll see how it goes.

DH Was complaining of a sore back and laid down on the couch in the room. nurse and I were talking about my concerns, any fears, etc, and he starts snoring softly! he totally fell asleep!

Tbh I think I may take a quick nap too. something tellsme this will go fast!


----------



## allforthegirl

Mel well if you can sleep then go for it. SMH @ DH for falling asleep. I think I would throw something at mine!! :winkwink:


----------



## ricschick

Oh Mel I'm so excited for you!! Def take a nap!!! Can't wait to hear about and see baby xxxxxx


----------



## FeistyMom

I started a play-by-play thread in labor and delivery forum but can't figure out how to link it from my mobile! If you want to stalk me feel free!


----------



## allforthegirl

Will be stalking!! :thumbup:


----------



## tryn4

Eeeek! Excitement! Our next baby! Thinking of you @ feistymel! Best wishes can't wait!

Sach-well I don't mind in regards to my anniversary. It make Valentine's extra special, but I don't think I would like it if it was around my bday. Honestly,I actually think the baby coming around the time of vday/anniversary will take my shine anyway lol


----------



## allforthegirl

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/labour-birth/2119235-my-induction-play-play.html#post31584455


----------



## blessedmomma

mel- soooo excited! I will be stalking :cloud9: cant believe DH fell asleep! sounds like a typical man

donna- yay for full term!!! and woo hoo for eviction notice :dance: sounds like a great valentines day plan too :haha:

Claire- I felt my last couple LO's very early on, but this one has anterior placenta so it was more like 22/23 wks.

cant believe tomorrow im 35 wks and only 2 wks from full term :shock: better not blink or this will be over. I have 2 appts on Monday. normal ob in the morning and I hope she checks me for dilation/effacement. would love to know if anything is happening yet. and maternal/fetal specialist in afternoon. I think they are doing u/s scan and I don't know what else. wondering if its just a one time apt or if I will be seeing him til the end of pregnancy.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

AHHHH. . .so exciting Mel! :) (My dh slept half the time we were in L&D as well!) HUGS! I can't wait!


----------



## tryn4

Melissa-I have an appt on Monday too. Gonna check for dilation. 9am


----------



## allforthegirl

OMG all of you are creeping right up on me and he is still refusing to come out :wacko: This is just so weird for me. I am not the most patient person sometimes, I am for other people but when I want something it is usually "right now!". So he is definitely forcing me to try and be more patient for him!!


----------



## blessedmomma

Sacha- got to be any minute now!! :hugs:

Iesha- yay! my ob appt is at 9:20am!! :)


----------



## allforthegirl

Melissa - Well I certainly don't feel like it at the moment. Everything has completely settled. I am not even sore any more&#8230;.. I may actually get to walk the trailer show tomorrow with my mother!!


----------



## ladyluck8181

Good luck Mel! How exciting xx

AFM I'm in hospital not for me though, my youngest son had his big op today we're staying in til Tuesday although I'm vying for him to be discharged Monday but we'll see. They've cut tendons behind his knees and in his groin and added false tendon in to lengthen them to see if it improves the muscle tightness caused by the cerebral palsy. Most god awful thing I've ever had to see and I Cried like a baby because he was in so much pain but they've got him on high doses of morphine to keep him pretty out of it. I'm camped down beside him, other 3 have gone to grandparents for the weekend and dh left about 8, he says the house is just eerie with no one in it lol I think mel's labour feed will keep me entertained as I'll be surprised if I sleep a wink here!


----------



## allforthegirl

Ann-Marie Oh how awful. Gosh I couldn't do what you are doing. That has got to be hard. :hugs: How long did they say he could be in this much pain? I will send prayers your way!


----------



## blessedmomma

sacha- at least you can tentatively plan your show! :)

ann-marie- oh my hun! that poor baby. I hope he gets well very fast and has no more pain :hugs:


----------



## ladyluck8181

Thanks ladies - it's really upto him when the pain becomes manageable with just over the counter meds, I hope it's sooner rather than later as the morphine makes him talk gibberish and throw up. They won't let us home until he is comfortably transferring out of his wheelchair.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Ann Marie how awful for you both hun, hope he gets some pain relief soon and you get some rest xx

Feisty Mel waaaaahhh! Exciting going over to other thread in a month to stalk !!

xxx


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I'm so sorry Ann Marie! Poor baby! I hope the meds keep him comfortable enough. Take care of mama too while you're there! Prayers for you all!


----------



## blessedmomma

kellie- love your new ticker <3 did i mention your avi pic is absolutely precious. good job mama, she is beautiful :cloud9:


----------



## allforthegirl

Well went and did some walking tonight with my mom for about an hour and half. Not sure if it was enough to get things going. Going again in the morning. 

No word on Mel yet??


----------



## tryn4

Sach-don't ever let me hear u not giving yourself credit. You have the patience of Job! Maybe this time your body just needs that kickstart?

Melissa-lets hope our appts go well!

@feistymel-I wasn't able to open the link for your induction blog, but I'm going to assume every thing is ok, waiting to hear the juicy details!

Ann-Marie-lots of love & prayers to your little guy. Children are amazing healers so I wish him a speedy recovery, and hope u get some rest soon as possible although been there done that so you probably won't relax until its all over.

I'm wide awake it's 4:30 am.....Ughhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## tryn4

Can I just say (totally random thought) in Sach ticker it says the baby is the size of a Jackfruit Lmao...being from the Caribbean I know what a Jackfruit is, but is it common knowledge for north American/European women to know.....like seriously a JACKFRUIT? Here in Canada they sell it in a tin.....Zander has gotta be bigger than a tin now! :rofl: this is what happens to your brain at 4:30 am 9 months pregnant.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Feisty Mel has up dated the labour D birth thread. Baby is here!!! That it's all I will say, let you either go read it or wait for Mel to announce yay!!

Well done Melissa!! So excited for you xxx


----------



## FeistyMom

We are team :pink:! She was born at 6:41pm yesterday (Feb 7) after about 10 hours of reasonable labor and 40 minutes of me losing my handle and being a hot mess. She weighs 9 lbs 4 ounces and is 21 inches long! 

She was totally covered in wax, and almost immediately wanted to eat! Apparently that is common with big babies. So far so good with her blood sugars too! 

We are tentatively naming her Rosemary Faith and it looks like she'll be more olive like dd2 and not super fair like dd1 or ds. I'll get a pic up from home I think! 

After pains are killing me at, but I am happily catching up on the board and hoping to hear there are more babies coming soon!


----------



## Chalrhow

Congratulations... Thats a lovely name... Cant wait to see pictures :) xx


----------



## allforthegirl

Iesha - <3<3<3 seriously :rofl: you are way too funny!! You are right I have never seen a real Jackfruit, but it must be a big fruit I am guessing since it is after a pumpkin :shock: I am sorry you haven't been sleeping all that much. That is one thing that I am still doing well. I did wake up to pee and was like wow that was a crazy surge, the strongest one yet. Got excited and tried to go back to sleep and then nothing&#8230;.. Boy oh boy!! :trouble:

So after my nice walk with my mom last night we did the deposit and all I got was that one big surge. Going to walk for long time today. going to go look at more trailers LOL. Something I have noticed since my last sweep I am still spotting light pink. I guessing my cervix is just not happy :haha:


----------



## allforthegirl

Mel - You did great, congrats <3 :dance:


----------



## tryn4

Awwww congrats feisty Mel! Great job! What a big little girl, & pretty name! Can't wait to see her sweet face. Hope the pain eases soon mama!

@ Sach-LOL RIGHT! Like Jackfruit :rofl:
Yea, my insomnia thing only lasts a couple hours, then I fall back to sleep..usually brought on by a pee trip LOL

You have an angry cervix! LOL!


----------



## blessedmomma

mel!!!! precious name <3 and what a big girl :dance: I think I would be happy I induced when I did with a big baby like that. cant wait to see a pic!!!

Iesha- I have never even heard of a jackfruit :shrug: but those tickers don't always get bigger seems like. think I saw a cucumber right before a watermelon :saywhat: maybe our fruits/vegetables here don't match elsewhere lol

sacha- happy walking!!!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

WOOHOO! Congratulations Mel! Can't wait to see baby girl! :) :) :) Beautiful name as well. <3


----------



## Masonsbaby

congrats Mel!!!!!


----------



## allforthegirl

Well I am back from our long walk, and I felt great! I said to my mom that I felt too good to go into labor. I could have kept going, I really could have, but mom saw what she needed to and the boys were getting board. Though when I went to the bathroom I smelt like my period was going to show up&#8230;. didn't mean anything last time, not sure if it will mean anything today either, but I thought it weird.


----------



## ricschick

:cloud9:Ah congratulations mel what a lovely name and a lovely weight can't wait to see pics! Xxx:cloud9:

Sacha any day now I reckon! Fx! :thumbup:

Ann Marie that must be so awful for you both I hope he gets well very soon and is comfortable bless him xx:hugs:

Afm 16 weeks today and feeling more movements:happydance: which is lovely! I just can't wait to find out what we are having so we can start buying stuff properly! X


----------



## allforthegirl

Claire Happy 16 weeks!! :dance:

Well I just went to change my liner and it was actually wet&#8230;&#8230; wonder if I peed myself or??? Guess only time will tell :shrug: (I smelt it did just smelt like AF)


----------



## FeistyMom

Sacha I'm sending lots of labor dust your way! Sounds like you have great energy today so I hope this is it! 

Here's an attempt at a pic of Rosie to help motivate Zander into showing up!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140208_150859.jpg
File size: 46.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## allforthegirl

FeistyMom said:


> Sacha I'm sending lots of labor dust your way! Sounds like you have great energy today so I hope this is it!
> 
> Here's an attempt at a pic of Rosie to help motivate Zander into showing up!

You are so sweet!! Your little girl is so presh!! She flirting with my Zander? ;)
I can't wait to see my LO!!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

What a beauty!


----------



## allforthegirl

OMG I am actually going to end up taking a 41 week bump photo :shock: AHhhh!!


----------



## tryn4

@ feisty Mel-Awwww she is lovely! Rosie with Rosie cheeks!

Claire-happy 4 months...yay!

Sach-(singing) this is the pregnancy that never ends...yes it goes on and on my friend..LOL! I wanna see the 41 week bump!

Question for you guys-so I realize its been a while since I had my last. As I recall, I got up around 6 am, and was getting contractions...just the average regular ones. About every 6 mins...I could be wrong. So since this week, I get this tightening in my lower belly (like where contractions would be) but this tightening is not painful & seems to also be in my chest. Does that sound like BH? I just experienced one, and realized I've been feeling them all week. When they come I sorta have to stop and let it pass. But as I said no pain. Strange.


----------



## allforthegirl

yup that does sound like a bh. My tummy will get really tight, and sometimes take my breath away before I even realize my tummy is tight, and then sometimes I feel like they are burning. They also feel like they are all the time. But keep an eye on them if they start to get stronger&#8230;. (ya ya I am being obvious)

Yes that is exactly what is playing in my head. I promise to show you my 41 week bump ;)

Damn ladies all that walking has got my hips so sore. I think I over did it :haha: I am also leaking but I am sure it isn't my waters as it is mainly slimy, like egg whites. I was kinda hoping it was my waters. =/


----------



## tryn4

I tried so hard to make it through a grocery shopping, but go halfway done and couldn't walk. Stabbing pains...I had to leave with what had in cart. So crazy. Yea I figured its bh..I just have this sinking feeling nothing is gonna happen. I'm paranoid I'm gonna go in Monday & be zero cm, and he's gonna tell me wait another week...I can't :( I just can't :(


----------



## allforthegirl

Iesha girrrrrrrl if I can go this long I am sure you can do it too. You are a trooper, you ARE!! I have faith in you! I hope that she doesn't make you wait as long as mine is though LOL My favourite thing to do is soak in the tub. Do you do that when you are sore?


----------



## blessedmomma

mel- oh my goodness she is so adorable!!! I want to squish those cheeks :cloud9: makes me wish I was further along and could hold mine sooner <3

hmm im not sure Iesha. my BH are painful and feel just like early contractions. hope its something for you though!!! :dance:

Claire- yay 16 wks!!! :happydance:


----------



## blessedmomma

sacha- can you use one of your pads and make sure its not your waters???


----------



## allforthegirl

blessedmomma said:


> sacha- can you use one of your pads and make sure its not your waters???

I did do that, and it didn't even turn anything. :wacko:

Question for you can you get contractions in your hips?? O rod you think it was just cause I was walking too much today?


----------



## blessedmomma

Idk hun. I don't think I really ever have, but that's not to say it doesn't happen. 

I do know when I walk a lot the pain in my hips is terrible. every pregnancy, but so much worse this time.

wonder if its just small amounts of plug coming loose??


----------



## allforthegirl

Yah my hips went crazy a few times then I think the Tylenol kicked in. I'm thinking it is cm. probably agrivated from being on my feet all day. I think tomorrow I'll do nothing lol


----------



## blessedmomma

just take a rest day hun. you are doing so much to move things along it may be adding to stress :hugs: I hear getting stressed can actually keep labor from starting cuz it tells your body its not a good and safe time to labor and birth. not sure how much truth there is to that, but I have heard it several times.


----------



## FeistyMom

I've heard that about stress too. Hope you can relax and recover from all the walking! 

Iesha I know what you mean about shopping trips. I hated getting part way done and just running out of energy/tolerance for pain. Hope you are at least a little dilated.!


----------



## Chalrhow

Morning...

FeistyMom... She is just gorgeous :)

Claire... :happydance: 16 weeks... not long till you find out :pink: or :blue:

Iesha... I gave up shopping weeks ago, I do mines online, just trying to push a trolley round the shop would have me so sore... Got my food shopping online this week from Asda for a change and about 50% of it was substitutes (mostly substitutes that no one likes !) and half my frozen food was missing... Still waiting on them to refund me... Was hoping to have enough food to last till i was out of hospital but looks like i will have to send OH out for some shopping today :( I have never had a BH in any of my pregnancies no idea how one feels... Hope your appointment goes well tomorrow !! 

Sacha... Looking forward to a 41 week bump pic... Hope that a day of relaxing and doing nothing will have you in labour !! :coffee:

Think i might be slightly unorganised here... Have still to pack my hospital bags, I go into hospital tomorrow so better get it done today !! Had put some random stuff in a bag weeks ago but need to get them done as soon as i get off here :dohh: I did how ever put together my bouncer chair last night and my youngest 2 where both trying to sit in it, hope the novelty wears off before baby is home... Feeling really rubbish today... Sore, tired, sick and my feet are really swollen and sore... Suppose i better go and get organised... If i am seen online here again today someone shout at me :dohh:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Claire happy 16 weeks hun, woop!

Charlene wow so close cannot wait to hear about your little one.

Sacha let us see your 41 week bump pic, and rest today, baby will be here soon.

Blessed Mel I am getting excited and impatient waiting to see our baby too lol l

Iesha sounds promising for you hun, could be any day!

Feisty Mel Rosie is beautiful, hope you are recovering well from your labour and delivery and getting lots of cuddles x

Kellie how are you and jenessa doing?

I am doing okay, trying desperately to keep on top of the house work in case I go into labor, do not want the midwife the turning up and the place a mess lol. Easier mid week when kids and hubby are at school/ work. But it is a holiday weekend here and I have them all milling about making mess and hubby moans at me to show down and not do too much, but does not see it himself!!! Aaarrgghh! Don't think baby is going to come early but could and the mess stresses me out lol. And had two dreams last night that baby is a boy, wonder if that means anything?? 

xx


----------



## allforthegirl

Melissa Well I am sure I over did it but I actually was having fun walking the show!! I really enjoy doing that. I find being out and about more enjoyable than sitting at home playing referee to my boys. So it is more relaxing mentally anyways LOL

Char I am sure you will get what you need to get done today, I have had so many days where I leave it to the last min, but I still get it done. eventually.:dohh: We don't have online grocery shopping here where I am, can't say for Iesha's part of the country, but in my smallish city you have to go out. :wacko:

Donna I have that feeling all the time but my boys keep doing something wrong and my favourite punishment is cleaning house LOL So they have been helping me without realizing they are helping me be lazy!! :haha:

AFM I woke up and I had blood on the toilet paper this morning!! This is his choice! :dance: There isn't a lot but there is enough to say that today or tomorrow could be the day!! Already am more crampy, hoping he keeps it up, I really want to see him!!

Here is my bump pic!!


----------



## wannabubba#4

You do have a lovely bump Sacha, looks smaller this week than last, maybe because he has dropped our changed position.
And yay for bloody show! Hope this is the beginning, and you will be holding Zander soon xxx


----------



## allforthegirl

He does look a lot lower than last week. I am hoping he doesn't make me wait too much longer!! This heartburn this last week has been killing me LOL


----------



## Chalrhow

Donna... Ive been getting the kids to help try keep this place tidy... So far i have managed to keep all the toys out the livingroom, dont know how long it will last.

Sacha... Yeah i think your bump looks lower also... Lovely bump... hoping he is on his way very soon !! 

Well my bags are packed... I am washing moses basket bedding and will get that all ready tonight... My plan for tomorrow is a bath and attempt to shave and tidy up down there :blush: I made the mistake of not shaving down there when i had my 1st section and the midwife came in before i was due my section and started shaving down there with OH sitting right beside me :blush: 

My aunt is insisting on visiting me tomorrow also, really don't want any visitors, just want some quiet time with kids and OH before i have to leave for the hospital, i have tried putting her off, but i don't wanna turn around and say look i just want peace and quiet tomorrow ! She is stressing me out, she wants to offer to watch kids, but i have already told her no and have arranged for MIL to watch them and FIL and SIL are taking time off work to help also... Truth is i don't trust my aunt, she locked my 4 yr old in the house himself when he was only 1 yr old and i was a 40 minute drive away, she was the same the last time i was in the hospital and wouldn't give up until she had 1 of my children up staying in her house... She just wont take no for an answer... I might turn my phone off tomorrow and ignore anyone who comes to the door :nope:


----------



## wannabubba#4

That it's just stress you don't need Charlene! Just don't answer when she turned up lol, although knowing my luck, one of the kids would answer or look out the window or something and I would be caught haha xxx


----------



## allforthegirl

Char that suck, maybe make it really quick and ask her to leave cause you aren't feel well. I do like Donna's idea of not answering the door if you can pull it off, but my kids would do the same thing and spoil it :haha:

So along with the blood I have had more gushes, they are aren't huge but my pad feels wet. So we have got the kids packed up and DH is in the shower, and we will be dropping them off at gparents. I also been getting these pains that I cannot walk very well. The surges I do get hurt me in the same place that makes me unable to walk. I am hoping this is it :dance:


----------



## ricschick

Mel Rosie is beautiful I hope your recovering well! 

Char how very exciting lo will be here soon! When are you going in? Sorry about your aunt being a pain in the arse! I hope she gets the message! 

Iesha I hope baby comes soon so your more comfy!

Sacha sounds very promising!! I hope z is here soon x

Donna how's the eviction going?

Afm we spent most of the day sorting the house out and shaving doors got lots done!


----------



## tryn4

Sach-bump looks great, blood sounds scary (to me) but obviously promising! I need to see this boy that has taken up full residence in that gorgeous bump. Those surge pains that make it hard to walk is what I have too! I feel like Zander will b here any moment!

Charl-turn off your phone. I would. Go with your gut. I hate ppl that force themselves on you to the point where you feel bad to evade them. Its so imposing. :rofl: at the attempt to shave. Mental pic and all..

Claire- yes I feel if she comes out I can get comfy, and take some drugs to mask the pain too!

Donna-happy Sunday!

I weighed myself in the scale again...looks like I'm down 3 lbs...is this even possible? I'm also getting shooting pains in my thighs which I get b4 af...


----------



## wannabubba#4

Iesha I have shooting pains in my thighs tonight too, like AF pains I get as well. Wish I could just stop this wishful thinking that baby will come on time lol!!! But it started as soon as I reached 37 weeks, and that it's not even by my dates,I still have me at only 36+3 going by LMP lol.

Sacha exciting!!!! Please let this be it! Keep us posted xx

Looks like we could have a few babies over the next few days xxx


----------



## allforthegirl

Well I have been admitted to L&D with contraction still every 7 min-ish. Looks like we may have this baby today. :yipee:


----------



## crysshae

Yay Sacha! Will be watching for updates! Take care of you and Zander!

Mel - Rosie is beautiful. Congrats again!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

WOOHOOOOOO Sacha! :) I can't wait to "meet" your little boy!


----------



## blessedmomma

yay sacha!!!! of course the one day I cant get on til late you go into labor. maybe I should have stayed off a week ago and you would already have him :haha: so excited for you!!!! :dance:

char- one more day for you!!! I would ignore her too. don't get bullied into something you don't feel good about :hugs:

Iesha- how are things going?? those pains turned into anything?

Claire- hope those are all good signs you wont be waiting round forever.


----------



## Masonsbaby

I had my baby!!!!!
Contractions started 6am then had him at 8:06am with 6 mins of pushing!! So happy and relieved its over will tell more with pic soon good luck to all who's still to come


----------



## blessedmomma

mason!!!! yay congrats :dance: get some rest hun. cant wait to hear more and see some pics :cloud9:


----------



## tryn4

@ masons-well congrats & lovely quick delivery! Rest up & can't wait to see a pic!

@ Sach-finally! Yes Zander Cmon out boy! Thinking of you both!

@ Melissa & afm-so I started getting mild contractions last night about 6pm, erratic in timing. Then low back pain kicked in. By about 10pm the pain has now settled in my thighs. I'm still getting some tightening in my belly but mostly thighs & lower back. I fell asleep for a couple hours now I'm back up, I feel very uneasy & warm. I don't know what I'm experiencing but I'm not so sure it's labour, so I figure better not jump the gun & wait til morning. Also no discharge, plug or water which isn't surprising to me anyway since I don't usually see that stuff beforehand. I'm reaaaaaaaaly uncomfortable though :(


----------



## Masonsbaby

I had no signs other than bh and some period pain then yesterday I felt nauseous and threw up at bout 2pm then fine again til last night bout 10 pm had a few pains that felt more real at 20 mins apart thought id try to sleep which I did then 6am it really started to hut and pains were 8 mins apart but hurt in between as well so wasn't sure but came to hospital arrived 7:30 2 mins apart then got to labour ward and was constant pain said I wanted to go home then threw up so midwife said won't b long hubby said half hour midwife said maybe a bit longer than that but hubby said no half hour tops got in shower water broke and 5 mins later he:was out lol hubby says told U so lol no tears or breaks yay (broke tailbone first labour) so happy :)


----------



## tryn4

Lovely! Congrats again!


----------



## allforthegirl

Congrats Mason that was really fast girl!!


----------



## allforthegirl

Zander was born at 22:03 7 lbs 9oz 19.75". Will post birth story in the morning. But here is a pic.


----------



## tryn4

Omg Sach he is so handsome...look at those lips! Too cute! Well done girl! He is perfect! Rest up you are a champ! Love to u both!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Congrats Sacha, he is gorgeous and titchy for being 41 weeks lol, hope you are recovering well hun. So happy for you!!

Masonsbaby wow quick birth congrats hun, sounds like evertthing returning went really well! Looking forward to a pic

So pleased for you both, hope you both get home soon and enjoy your babymoon xx

Xxx


----------



## ladyluck8181

Woohoo congrats Sacha, what a little stunner! Hope you're not too sore xx

and congratulations Mason, lots of little dudes arriving now xx


----------



## Chalrhow

Sacha... Congratulations !! Beautiful Boy... He is perfect, well done !x

Masonsbaby... Congratulations... Cant wait to see a pic !!

Iesha... Its me and you next :happydance: So exciting !!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Congratulations ladies!

Sacha, what a sweet little man! Can't wait to hear your birth story. <3

Mason~dang girl, that was QUICK! :) Anxious to see your LO! 

Babies, babies! Love it!


----------



## tryn4

I'm in terrible pain. I can't even describe it. Not specifically contractions either. My back & thighs are throbbing. On my way to the doc, hubby is putting bags in car just in case. I barely slept so I feel a bit shaky too. I don't know what I'm gonna do with myself if he makes me wait. There is a bit of a walk from the car park to his office. I'm already dreading it.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Good luck Iesha today at doctors and Charlene for tomorrows c section.

Looking forward to hearing more baby arrival stories.

My nephew told me yday I was going to have my baby in 20 days lol..... Sounds good to me!! 1 st March seems a good day to have a baby, if not before lol haha. Actually that date is perfect, I want a march baby but not a large march baby lmao please listen baby!!

My midwife was trying to get me yday to arrange my home visit! Exciting!! My useless son took the message and never passed it on though , typical teenage boy. But think it will be this week or beginning of next xxx


----------



## ricschick

Omg I'm not on all day and I miss 2 births!!! 

Congrats beccy and wow a quick delivery!! My shortest has been 10 hours lol can't wait to see a pic! 

Congrats Sacha so glad he finally made an appearance gorgeous boy and such a good weight for being a week late!

Welldone ladies!!!! Xxx


----------



## tryn4

Well looks like its Char then me. Head down & engaged, cervix closed :( I damn well knew it. They are inducing me with gel on Wednesday. I've only ever had the drip, anyone have experience with the gel? I swear my body has reset itself, as if I've never had kids. So I'm stuck in pain, but it will soon be over.


----------



## allforthegirl

Donna your nephew is so cute. That would be awesome if he was right. My ds4 came up to me yesterday and yell at the baby "come on baby we want to see you!"

Iesha I have had the gel with ds2 and I found it manageable in comparison to the drip. All it is supposed to do really is get your cervix ready and hopes that once your cervix is ready you will go into labor. I'm sorry your feeling so awful. At least you have an end date in site!!


----------



## tryn4

Ok Sach sounds good. They will put it in around 2pm & go walking or do something for 4 hours then come back. I'm still get contractions tho. I had a couple real strong ones a while ago.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Wow Iesha, Wednesday!! Exciting, loads out babies this week then lol.
Charlene hope you get a good night sleep and I look forward to hearing all about the new arrival when you feel up to it. Good luck for tomorrow xx

How is Zander doing Sacha? Are you both home? What do his big brothers think of him?

My dad phoned today to see if ' I was still here?' Yep still here, still pregnant lol... And still three weeks to go, so please don't start this already lmao silly man lol

Xx


----------



## blessedmomma

Donna- hope he is right! march 1st sounds like a great day :D

Sacha- he is absolutely precious!!! <3 good job mama

Masons- cant wait to see a pic

so we have Char on Tuesday and Iesha on Wednesday :dance: cant wait for both of you!!

afm- my ob checked me and im a bit effaced and 1 1/2cm dilated. then the high risk dr did an u/s and baby is already 6lbs 13oz!!!! that's huge for 35 weeks. she gained over 2 lbs the last 2 weeks. they said she looked like a baby to a mom who has gestational diabetes, but I was neg so im not sure whats going on. she already weighs what my last 2 babies weighed when they were born. im scared to deliver this big girl :wacko:


----------



## tryn4

Donna-your dad sounds excited! LOL yea I'm glad to be getting it over a little nervous that I'm not dilating at all. Usually by now I'm 1-2 cm at least. Also a little fear of the gel process just cuz I've never had it, Sach put me a bit at ease over it, but new experience & all that. I'm getting contractions tonight, but nothing unmanageable. Thinking to go do my nails & eyebrows tmrw. I managed with my sister in law a huge Costco shop, which made me feel better because now I know the house is stocked for a while. I'm winding down now. Got zero sleep last night so I really hope I can get some tonight.

Melissa-I'm jealous of your dilation Lmao! And the babies weight doesn't seem too big to me, I mean technically your very close to full term so maybe you DON'T have ___ more weeks! Eek! So much excitement in here!


----------



## wannabubba#4

D day Charlene!! Good luck, hope all goes a as well add can! Take care, hope you have a speedy recovery xx

Exciting!! Another baby for the group :happydance::happydance:

:cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## ricschick

Good luck today char!!! I hope your up and about in no time!! Xx

Iesha exciting tomorrow's the day although you may go into labour naturally as before!! &#128540;let's hope it does the trick!! 

Mel that us a good weight and what with your others being around the same weight maybe you won't have long to wait!! 

Donna I hate that too when everyone is constantly asking is baby here!! Eh no because if it was I would have told you!!! Grrrrrr. 1st march sounds good!!! Let's hope it's sooner rather than later!! Xx


----------



## ladyluck8181

Hey ladies we're home!

Claire - congrats on the 16 week mark, it's flying. Are you planning on finding out the sex?

Melissa - Congratz on the dilation lol, the weight is good but must admit makes my eyes water as my biggest baby was 7lb and that was at 39+5 :rofl: I've always popped out tiddlers (6lb 9oz, 4lb 1oz and 5lb 12oz).

Donna - I can't believe you are on the home straight now, baby will be here in no time!

Iesha - Not long left for you now either hopefully those contractions turn into something soon for you :hugs:


----------



## Chalrhow

Quick post from recovery... baby girl... 7lb 14.5 oz... hopefully managed to post picture too !
 



Attached Files:







2014-02-11 14.32.58.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## FeistyMom

Congratulations Sacha! He is gorgeous! 

And holy moly that was fast mason! How exciting and so glad labor went well! 

Won't be too much longer now for Charl hope everything is going perfectly for you today! 

Iesha can't believe tomorrow is your big day! Hope the gel works quickly. Sounds like your contractions are incredibly annoying. With any luck you'll be on an epi and progressing nicely before you know it! 

Melissa I know what you mean about being afraid to deliver a big one. I felt that way too. Most of yours have come early right? So maybe not much longer. 

Donna March 1 sounds good. Hope this baby doesn't keep you waiting too long! 

Ann Marie glad you are home! 

Claire Gratz on 16 weeks! Isn't it great to start feeling lo move more? 

I hope I haven't missed anyone! 

AFM sleep has been even more elusive at home than it was at hospital. I have Dh and my mom here and all the first night home I had to throw a bit of a fit to get the kids fed and in bed. Dunno start my mother was thinking 8pm and no dinner! They are used to being fed at 6! But Dh was even worse.. He spent the whole time on the computer. So I didn't sleep yesterday working about those 2 not staying on top of the kids. But finally slept a bit last night. Rosie is a sleepy newborn thankfully. Eating every 2 or 3 hours. I'm up now because my mom came in with a vengeance and I'm too uncomfortable to sleep!


----------



## FeistyMom

Amazing! She looks perfect!


----------



## allforthegirl

My we are going to full up with babies soon. 

Congrats Char what a cutie. 

Iesha I hope all goes smooth tomorrow. 

Afm had a really rough night night. My LO is really mucusy and spent the night fussing and chewing on me, so I'm down right miserable. While I paced our room with him between chewings he slept and only got up once after I had to almost kick him wake. He can sleep through anything. So we have to stay one more night just to make sure that he is cleared of mucus. Sucks cause if I hold him all he wants is to pacify himself. My nipples can't handle that


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Hugs Sacha! Jenessa was super mucousy as well. I hope today things settle down, for your sake and the sake of your nipples!!

Gorgeous LO Char! Congratulations!


----------



## ricschick

Congrats char she is gorgeous and so fair!!! Xxx 

Ann Marie yep defo finding out the sex not knowing is killing me now as there is do much I want to buy lol x


----------



## wannabubba#4

Congrats Charlene, she is beautiful! Hope you are feeling well <3

Hope you and Zander get home soon Sacha.

Good luck Iesha, a baby conveyor belt going on here at the moment lol!!!


xxx I want mine too, all your little ones are so gorgeous! But then Dawson head ear ache again last night and is snuffly and probably best he gets better before baby arrives I suppose. And Claire, my dad phoned again today just to check!!! Like I would forget to phone him in the event of a baby. he normally works away from home most of the week, so I think it is just novelty of being there because he is on a training course this week! I hope, cannot go five more weeks of him phoning to check lol.


----------



## blessedmomma

char- she is just gorgeous!!! great job mama :cloud9:

mel- the first 4 came at normal times I think. 37+6 (prom at 26 wks), 40, 41+4, 38+4. then I had a surgery on my cervix that damaged it. the last 2 came at 37 and 37+4. so not too early, but earlier than the others. they estimated her to be 9ish lbs if she goes to 37 at the rate she is going. my biggest was 7 lbs 15.9 oz and it hurt even with an epi so im not looking forward to this. :nope: sorry about your mom and DH :growlmad: what are they thinking??? you should be resting with baby and not worrying about the maintenance of the other kids or house right now. I would def be a little upset! 

Sacha- sorry the baby is not well! hope you are able to leave soon and he stops chewing. my little guy started that a couple months in and it made it so painful! I will def be giving this one a binky from the start. 

Claire- cant wait to hear baby's gender :dance:

Iesha- tomorrows the day!!!!!! :D

afm- I keep having feelings of wanting to get this kid out. I feel term now since she is as big as a couple of mine were when they were born. im huge and already have reached my biggest pregnancy weight :( I have so much pressure and pain from the spd. then I feel guilty for wanting her out. I know weight doesn't mean the lungs are matured and I would not want her to struggle or have to stay in nicu or anything. overwhelmed.


----------



## tryn4

Aww Char! She is perfect! Speedy recovery xo!

Well afm- no contractions at all today :( I'm starting to get really nervous. What if nothing happens tmrw! Am I anxious for nothing?

Sach-the nipples thing is making me hold my boobs in sympathy pain LOL

Love n hugs to everyone & kisses to all our new babies! Currently I'm sitting in a carwash lineup for an hour...ummmmm...went to Costco again this time on my own...hoping my burst of energy is a good sign!


----------



## FeistyMom

Iesha contractions eased up before my induction but still got the baby out same day, so hoping you will have a quick and easy going labor. 

Melissa I know what you mean. Just hang on there and remember those size estimates are little more than guesses, so may not really be that big. And every day she bakes baby girl is getting stronger and closer to ready :) 

Sacha sorry Zander is a chewer. So far Rosemary only chomped me a couple of times but she is a big sleeper too. Not really used to that - the rest of my crew easily woke up demanding food every 2 hours for the first week. Hope the mucus clears up today! 

Donna Hope Dawson feels better soon! 

AFM just dealing with mom and Dh some more. I really expected them to make their own plan and get stuff done but apparently I'm the only one who can do that. Ugh. First pediatrician appt tomorrow. I'll be attempting to drop girls off at school then go to pediatrician and then to a mommy and me breastfeeding support group and to buy bras. Then I plan on sleeping the rest of the day!


----------



## tryn4

Thx feisty, that makes me feel better!


----------



## allforthegirl

He was not really biting down but not BFing either. Have a new hold that is working better for us. 

I want to write up a big up date for you all but tried earlier from my phone then lost a crap load of typing. So may have to wait a bit but promise you will get a full low down very soon!


----------



## FeistyMom

That happened to me too Sacha. So frustrating I'm sure! Glad your new hold is working better. 

My milk is in but I don't think I'm getting proper let down yet. Also absolutely nothing fits me up top and I'm supposed to go out in public tomorrow... This could get interesting! I told hubby he should take pictures cuz they'll never be this big again (he's convinced we won't have more). Hoping my breastfeeding support group can help me out tomorrow too... And now I get to take a real shower at my own house! Yay for small joys in life :)


----------



## ricschick

iesha good luck for today I hope the gel works very quickly and you have a wonderful birth cant wait to see pics xx

sacha I hope your aloud home today and zander is less mucussy!! glad you've found a more comfy position with bf!

mel good luck at the support group!! and lucky dh:haha:

donna hows babies eviction going? hope dawson feels better! have you any names in mind for new bubba?

char hope your recovering well!!:hugs:

afm got antenatal on Friday was meant to be today but they change and cancelled it which I was fine about as its a better time. 
I did something I don't normally do today :blush: id pulled up outside my house and someone had left a chair out (thrown out) its baby blue high back armchair like the old fashioned ones and ive always liked them I had a look at it and its basically like new! its a bit damp now but it would go lovely in the babies room so I got my dad to bring it in:blush: im going to scrub it and wash the covers but there is nothing wrong with it :haha: sorry I do feel like a bit of a tramp but I love it :rofl: tell me im not alone on this lol:haha:

also I hate milk but I cant get enough of it at the moment!! love the stuff!


----------



## ladyluck8181

Holy crap, I'm 20 weeks today! How'd that happen? :rofl: 

Claire - do you have any inclination to what you're having?


----------



## wannabubba#4

Lol Claire , it is a shame the things some people throw out though isn't it? And if there is nothing wrong with it and can be cleaned up then why not xx

Eviction not going to plan lol, but then I am only 37 weeks tomorrow going by ovulation date, although 38 on Friday by scan. Don't expect anything to happen till at least 41 weeks, especially since hubby won't come near me! Makes me feel fat unsexy and totally repulsive; he says he does not want to hurt me! I think it is because I am fat unsexy and repulsive :'(
I am not speaking to him just now! He has made me feel so isolated over the weekend and preceding nights with either working late staying up late or falling asleep on the couch!! All, I must add because he worked one night until 3am then the next night was tired then the next night had insomnia and I know it is unjustified but I feel neglected. Then he was out at his friends the next night and the following night! So no deposits for me, i think he is avoiding me :(

Hate feeling so needy and emotional, last month of pregnancy sucks big time!!

Good luck today Iesha lots love and labour vibes being sent your way. Xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Congrats on 20 weeks Ann Marie, are you finding out your baby s gender? xx


----------



## tryn4

Thank you to all! Only had 4 hours sleep, but nothing much going on. Gonna do some laundry before we go...I imagine we will leave the house about 1230pm. Hospital is way downtown. I'm trying to be calm. Actually I am calm, but just kinda curious. I made hubby dtd last night...he was so worried he was gonna hurt the baby I was like sweetie...(giggle) sweetie...while your penis is a great size, and is absolutely perfect for me..umm how big do u think it REALLY is? :rofl: He was being so funny, but of course in the end I got what I want since I won't be having for a while LOL. A final send off if you will. LOL!

@ Sach- I'm always writing a huge thing to u guys on my mobile & accidentally lose it...soooooo aggravating!


----------



## tryn4

Morning joke: I wrote dtd in my above post but thanks to autofill it posted as "STD" ummm needless to say I quickly edited my post. :dohh:


----------



## ricschick

ann marie um mostly I feel its a boy but I really don't no!! we're not fussed either way but I cant wait to know now!! how about you? xx

donna ahh sorry your feeling neglected does dh no you feel like that? im sure he is just worried about hurting you and men don't think sometimes do they I hope you feel better and more cheerful!!
I love the chair lol so im keeping it


----------



## Chalrhow

Hi... finding it impossible to read/reply on here with my mobile... keep getting logged out etc... 

Iesha... Good luck for today !! Hope everything goes well !!

Baby is brilliant, we have called her Mya... My aunt has really annoyed/upset me... I text her last night to let her know the baby was here and tell her baby's name... She replied oh suppose thats easy to remember, no congrats or that... Then she text me this morning asking if I had changed her name... WTF... yeah she was Mya yesterday but thought id call her something else today... she is an irritating witch... decided im ignoring her till im home... 

Im in so much pain today... remembering now why I had wanted a normal delivery... hoping to get home tomorrow, missing my babys and will be able to relax at home !!


----------



## ladyluck8181

I am 98% certain it is another girlie but we're staying team yellow. My scan is on Monday so if I crumble that is when it will be lol.


----------



## ladyluck8181

Good luck for today Iesha xx


----------



## ladyluck8181

Argh charl how did I miss your birth announcement!! I'm sorry! Congratulations xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Mya is a lovely name Charlene, ignore the witch! Lol 
Hope you feel better soon, take care xxx

Ann marie yay for team yellow! Be strong lol! I am so glad we waited to find out, the anticipation now, and the guess work and the fun around none of us knowing just now is great lol :) although did miss some fab sales in January lol xx


----------



## ladyluck8181

I have no desire to know, other times I've been dying to find out but right now I'd rather have the announcement at birth


----------



## tryn4

Ann Marie thank you!

Charl- Mya is a gorgeous name for a gorgeous girl. Your aunt is a c-u-next-Tuesday. Is it meeya or m-eye-a? I have a 3 yr old niece named Mia (like meeya) and I nicknamed her mimzy LOL! Either way soooo pretty.

Still home watching Maury. Just ate egg & ham sandwich. I guys I won't be eating again for the day :(


----------



## ricschick

char mya is a lovely name very pretty!! I hope the pain eases up!! xx


----------



## crysshae

Congratulations, Mason! 

Congratulations, Char! She's beautiful! Ignore your aunt. Sounds like she doesn't have a filter. :hugs: Love the name!

Praying everything goes really well for you today, Iesha.

It's crazy how fast time has flown. When I joined this thread the first time, my due date was February 17th. I think of this too much these days, but it's wonderful seeing all of you having your babies now!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hugs Crystal! Hope you are okay hun, must be so hard coming in here some days! Your turn will be very soon hun,, I just know it xxx

I had my midwife today, and my routine appointment ended up with me on CTG monitor for reduced movements and having a presentation scan as she thought baby was breech!! Wah!! Thought I was losing my home birth already lol. Baby is doing perfect and is head down, must have a bony bum lol. Movements still a bit quiet for him/her, but still moving and doing everything expected when on CTG and on scan. EFW it's 6 lb 3 oz

Home birth kit getting delivered tomorrow, when they come to do my home visit!! Much excitement here tonight! Lol I had better get my home birth this time!! 

xxx


----------



## crysshae

Thanks, Donna. I'm glad all turned out well, and you got to see your little one, so that's a plus. Are they checking you for changes yet?


----------



## allforthegirl

Well I have been reading and wanting to reply to everyone but my day even got more complicated. Zander's blood work came back and his numbers haven't dropped enough so he has to wear a billy blanket now too. Please pray for him.


----------



## ladyluck8181

Awww sacha :hugs: jack had to wear one of them for a little while, his was Green and he looked like a little gloworm! Saying a little prayer for baby zander, fingers crossed the levels drop fast with the bili blanket.

I'm completely stumped on names this time round. Haven't really 'really' liked anything yet and I'm normally on my 6th choice by now!


----------



## ladyluck8181

wannabubba#4 said:


> Hugs Crystal! Hope you are okay hun, must be so hard coming in here some days! Your turn will be very soon hun,, I just know it xxx
> 
> I had my midwife today, and my routine appointment ended up with me on CTG monitor for reduced movements and having a presentation scan as she thought baby was breech!! Wah!! Thought I was losing my home birth already lol. Baby is doing perfect and is head down, must have a bony bum lol. Movements still a bit quiet for him/her, but still moving and doing everything expected when on CTG and on scan. EFW it's 6 lb 3 oz
> 
> Home birth kit getting delivered tomorrow, when they come to do my home visit!! Much excitement here tonight! Lol I had better get my home birth this time!!
> 
> xxx

Yes you must lol cos I want to read your home birth story!! I'm going to a home birth workshop on the 24th for more info too


----------



## wannabubba#4

crysshae said:


> Thanks, Donna. I'm glad all turned out well, and you got to see your little one, so that's a plus. Are they checking you for changes yet?

They don't do cervical checks here until in labour, or unless overdue and having a sweep. 

Sacha, hope Zander is better soon hun xx hugs xx


----------



## tryn4

Awwww sweet Zander, we love you & give u strength.

Afm-in active labour. They didn't need the gel...of course not. I was 2cm dilated when I went over to obstetrics day unit & the nurse was like no no I need to send u right now to L & D! Contractions are 5 min apart. They tried to break my water unsuccessfully, so they will try again in a while. 

Will update further soon as I can...


----------



## crysshae

Sacha - I pray he clears soon.

Iesha - You really do just have to threaten your body with induction. I pray the labor, delivery and birth go very well.


----------



## Masonsbaby

Sacha prayers for Zander
Good luck iesha!
Sorry for being away so tired and been a bit weepy Leighton is 3 days and 1 hour old and its been amazing but also very draining my nipples are killing me! My milk has finally come in and Leighton is in love with his mummy hr doesn't like me to put him down so its been hard to do much still on my phone but as soon as I can get out laptop will post a pic hope everyones lo's are doing well and everyone still waiting for labour I am thinking of U all


----------



## Masonsbaby

changed avatar to Leighton when he was 6 hours old


----------



## ladyluck8181

He's gorgeous Mason! Hope things start improving soon :hugs:


----------



## ricschick

donna glad all was ok! but lovely you got to see baby again and what a good weight! what did dawson weigh?

iesha ha ha I told you, all you needed to do was threaten your body and it did the trick!! hope baby is here safe and sound and cant wait to hear and see a pic!!

mason he is adorable!! 

sacha why does zander need a blanket what is it for? I hope he isn't in for much longer and you can get home! xx

hows everyone else?

my pelvis is sore today just achy and hurts when I walk?! I hope its a one off?? and have come over feeling very sick and having cold sweets a couple of times and having to sit down. joy!! antenatal in the morning so looking forward to hearing babies heartbeat!!


----------



## tryn4

Yep Claire, very true I yet again called it.

Here is the full story, but I may not be able to post a pic from my mobile. So as I said got here, no gel needed 2cm dilated. They ran me over to L & D...gave me a drip, broke my water at 11pm or so, (at that point I was only 3cm) I started feeling a lot of pressure in my bum by about 12:15am. Only bad part really was my 1st epidural slid out & they had to redo it, otherwise she checked me at like 12:20 am and was shocked I was fully dilated & baby head was right there. 

With a few easy pushes, Kaliyah Danielle was born February 13th/14 12:52am 6lb 5oz. She is the spitting image of her daddy & he is just in so much love.

I didn't tear and feel tired but ok. I have to wake her up to feed now, she hasn't had a bottle since her first feed at 2am and its almost 7am. Sleeping very peacefully! If my pic doesn't work, when I go home will post it asap. 

@ Sach- how is Zander today?


----------



## wannabubba#4

Congrats Iesha, yay for another baby!! What a little titch too, cannot wait to see her! And I need you to have words with my little one in a week or two lol, mine never listen to me haha

Beccy your avatar pic is gorgeous xxx

Claire Dawson was 8 lb6 so this one is on a par with that if he/she goes over two weeks too, maybe just a bit heavier, but then I would expect that! 

My midwife had just been done my home visit!! All systems go! They will return later to drop off my birthing kit. xx


----------



## ladyluck8181

Congratulations Iesha!! I love her name, it's precious :hugs:

Donna - glad your home visit went well, bet it will seem scary real when the home birth kit gets dropped off :flower:


----------



## ricschick

ahh congrats iesha and what a fab birth you had!! and another little baby to add to the group!! love the name!

so who will be next fx its you donna!! then swiftly followed by mel.

im hoping to have a slightly smaller baby this time as mine have all gotten bigger!!
6lb 13, 8lb 2, 8lb 10 & 9lb 1& 1/2 so slightly smaller would be good:haha:


----------



## crysshae

Congratulations Iesha! Can't wait to see her pic. 

Mason - He is beautiful!

Donna - I'm glad your homebirth is truly becoming a reality now. :flower: It's wonderful that it all worked out the way you hoped.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Congratulations Iesha!! Can't wait to see her pic! :) :) :) <3

Fantastic news about your home birth Donna!

My girls got smaller until Jenessa. . .9lbs 8oz, 8lbs 3oz, 6lbs 8oz and then 7lbs 13oz. :)


----------



## wannabubba#4

I am hoping for slightly smaller this time too lol. But that all depends on when he/she gets here I suppose haha I have had a 39, 40 41 and 42 week baby. With the 39 week one being just above 7 lb, term 7.5 lb, one week late just under 8 lb and two week late 8.5 lb , so kind of a pattern there lol. 

Got my kit dropped off!! Three huge suitcases of stuff and two canisters of gas and air eeekkkkk!!!! So don't want to go over this time, any advice for eviction lol??? 

xxx


----------



## crysshae

That's a definite pattern. You'd have to go to 43 weeks and a 9 pound baby to keep that up! Lol.

I've heard of people using EPO and Red raspberry leaf tea. My doctor told me to squat when one of mine was late - difficult with SPD I know. Did you do anything to try to get the others to move along?


----------



## ricschick

Wow how exciting Donna!! I'd be tempted to use the gas and air lol. Sex is what got Jamie out. I hope baby comes soon!! Xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

crysshae said:


> That's a definite pattern. You'd have to go to 43 weeks and a 9 pound baby to keep that up! Lol.
> 
> I've heard of people using EPO and Red raspberry leaf tea. My doctor told me to squat when one of mine was late - difficult with SPD I know. Did you do anything to try to get the others to move along?

Or 38 week and 6.5 lb lol :winkwink: I have started EPO but only orally, going to start inserting now I am officially 37 weeks by any ones dates lol. Tried everything bar EPO with Dawson, bouncing on ball, spicy food, pineapple RLT sex nipple stimulation lol. And had three attempts at sweeps, he was just not for coming earlier lol!!



ricschick said:


> Wow how exciting Donna!! I'd be tempted to use the gas and air lol. Sex is what got Jamie out. I hope baby comes soon!! Xxx

And neither squatting nor sex are great on my pelvis lol but will try anything xxx

Xxx


----------



## crysshae

Lol. That's definitely the better side of the pattern! I was a week late with my second. Scheduled induction. Doctor told me to squat to open my pelvis. I had SPD but not nearly as bad as yours. When she hadn't shown up by the night before and we were having lovely weather for December I went outside and started walking and squatting. Did that all evening and went into labor at 4 a.m. the next day. Who knows if anything really works, but it is coincidental for sure. I hope the EPO works for you!


----------



## allforthegirl

Ok so we are finally home. So here is my birth story plus some.

Feb 9th

The day before I went for a walk around the trailer show. Didn't seem to show any new signs other than a pad that seemed a tad bit more wet than usual. That night we DTD and nothing!

Woke up that morning and had a good amount of blood. I got really excited!! Yet nothing significant was happening. So I went walking a bit more. Didn't get any more good tightenings, though did get a bit of a gush. So I decided to go get checked. Since I didn't think I was actually in labor, I went to get a really good burger. As we sat down, oooweeee good hit with one good strong one. That made me feel better, because maybe this could be the day.

Went home got all the boys packed up and sent them with my mother. 

When I got in to labor and birth they checked me and said that it was negative, and my waters had not broke. Though on the strip it showed I was surging very regularly, so they admitted me. First of all what a great new ward. Loved it. 

They came in and told me that there was one problem that they saw with my birth plan. I guess because of a previous hemorrhage they would have to start a line for me just in case. Which actually I was fine with because of my very rare blood, there could be only seconds for them if thing got bad.

So as I settled in to my new home and went to the bathroom and in the toilet was a big amount of foggy substance in the toilet. Which we all though weird since the test came back negative!

The Dr came in and started in saying that he was going to break my waters and start me on the drip. I just looked at him :shock: like uh. NO!! I was ok with him breaking my waters cause really at this point I was tired of my body stalling our all the time. I asked him if he was ok to just break my waters, he was cool with that and gave me 2 hrs to show change. WELL, there wasn't much waters to break, I just bled all over the place. 

Though it did start some stronger surges. At the end of the 2 hrs I was positive that something was happening. I was using my hypobirthing as they were nice a strong and couldn't talk throughout them. The Dr came in and checked me .. well no change! ARGH! Really? I was so mad. I should have had some change, but nothing. Grrrr :grr: Well the Dr mentioned to start a low dose of the drip. Well I was good with that but not without adding some other form of pain relief, as in the past the drip has ben horrible. So I said bring in the gas! Well here comes the nurse in and said they were out of gas. :nope: Well I just looked at her and said then you better give me the epi, cause there was no way I was doing it without it.

I had a great anethiatist (? spell) who only put it in and didn't hock up the actual drip, so I was given the absolutely the minimum. Which was told would last about an hour. 

So I was given the minimum of the centocin and epi, and it sent me rolling and with in 1.5 hrs I went from 4cm to 10cm. I didn't even notice that the epi wore off either. All I knew was that my ass hurt, my left ass cheek was in so much pain. Worse then labor. It was horrible. I was delivering on my side. Then they moved me to my other side, I went deep into myself. Didn't even open my eyes just tried to concentrate. Once I was ready I pushed for about 20 min. I started to crown and they called the Dr and I right said nope not going to wait for no dr, as I was going to have him now, and my nurse delivered him. Somewhere in there someone asked her if he was faced a certain way, and she replied that "yes but he turn himself and faced the right way in the end". My DH doesn't remember if he noticed anything but remembers the convo. I was very proud of myself of how well I breathed through it all. I was a lot more alert this time when we were done, and so was my baby! Exactly what I wanted. Oh and no stitches!!

We were then after cleaned up sent into our new mom and baby ward, which each person now has their own room. So much better than sharing a room with three other mothers. 

Nursing started off well, but he was at the boob all the time, which caused me to be very chapped. It didn't help that he was so mucusy. Then as we were expecting to discharged, found out our little man was sick. His billy numbers were really high for a one day old baby. So we spent all day under the lights, and supposed to be under them all night, but because of how often he was eating, he spent all night attached to me. He level were not improved enough and he was getting close to losing more then the 10% and was not having very many wet diapers. So we were told we would have to spend the rest of that day with a billy blanket and lights. This way aloud him to nurse and continue his treatment. Well that helped and were told as long as he gained weight by morning we would be allowed to go home. Well by last night my milk came in so he went up in weight and thank goodness I got some sleep.

We are finally home!! And now he is sleeping way more. It is weird. 

Zander is so amazing!! Seriously in love with him!! 

Thank you all that prayed for a quick recovery. <3

Now that I am home and with a key board, I will be more active with replying. As I seriously tried many times only for it to erase everything :trouble:


----------



## FeistyMom

Congrats Iesha! Can't wait for pix :) 

Beccy - great pic! 

Sacha - wow what an experience. Glad Zander recovered so quickly. Did they ever figure out why there was so much blood? 

Donna so exciting to be getting closer to your home birth! And I know w what you mean about hubby and dtd. Mine refused the night before induction but now is already whining a bit about it. Men. 

Claire hope your appt goes well! 

Ann Marie wow 20 weeks! 

Charl - hope you are recovering quickly 

Hope I didn't miss. Trying to do finger swipe instead of typing one handed while I nurse 

Things going well for me and Rosie, just more tired and a bit more store than last time. House is starting to get messy but I'm not to the point of caring yet. My sister is spending the weekend with us and I'm really looking forward to it.. Will be the youngest she's seen one of my little ones.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Feisty Mel, so glad Rosie and you are doing well. xx

Sacha glad you are both home, Zander is really very cute. What do his brothers think?

AFM, we DTD last night and had hours upon hours of strong BH afterwards. Not strong enough to have me up and pacing the floor or anything but strong enough to waken me up and concentrate on lol.. Probably wishful thinking, but hoping this at least shows my body is doing something and I won't need induced post dates :) tired.com today, hardly slept at all zzzz

Have a lovely valentines day ladies!!

Oh yeah and I know it is a myth but full moon tonight here, I will be the nut in the garden ribbing my bump haha!! Next full moon in March is probably more like it though lmao xxx


----------



## ricschick

Happy valentines day ladies and new babies!!!:kiss:

happy 38 weeks donna COME ON BABY!!!!:happydance:

sacha glad you and zander are home and he is a heartbreaker!!! loved reading your birth story glad you had a comfy labour im seriously considering the epi as im sick of feeling so much pain after birth it really spoils those first moments for me as im in so much pain it overwhelms me.xx

mel glad things are going well for you!! house work can wait!!!

iesha how you getting on I hope your home x

afm had my antenatal this morning all was fine heard babies heartbeat:cloud9: which is always lovely!! blood and wee all fine. I told her about the achy in my pelvis and aching down my legs which has showed its ugky head again today at first she wasn't sure but then suggested it maybe varicous vains (which to my knowledge I don't have) or possibly the start of spd but she did say it doesn't normally start this early?? is that right?? when did your start? xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Claire I had SPD from as early as twelve weeks with Dawson and this time too. Was on crutches by 16 weeks with Dawson too, so definitely could be SPD now! Ouch!! Sorry hun! It is horrid! Hope you don't get too sore. See a physio, get a support belt or/and tubigrip to wear over your bump, and crutches if you need them xx


----------



## allforthegirl

Mel I think it was just because he was trying so hard to break my waters when they were already broken. So most likely my cervix. No body seemed worried about it. :shrug:

Iesha I am not sure if I was able to say congrats to you yet!! So CONGRATS!! <3

Donna the brothers think he is pretty special. Though even though I have BF my last two they all have to make a deal out of seeing a part of my boobs. So that is frustrating. Though I also don't want them seeing how much it hurts me as it will take a few more days before my Reynauds calms down. Plus my boobs are GIANT!! :holly: It is so awesome that you have everything set and ready for your home birth. I can't wait to read about your birth story!! 

Clair I am sorry you are feeling so poorly. For me walking was the best thing to keep me from being more sore. I found for me sitting and resting was worse. This time spd started pretty early too. The epi sure helped me to be more relaxed during the surges, but it was gone when I got to the transition. 

AFM I am well rested, feeling blessed hr slept so well. The nurse came by and took a repeat bili, and weighed him and gained a good amount. The health nurse was pleasantly shocked:thumbup:


----------



## ricschick

donna il see how I go im hoping its not but I have a sneaking feeling it might be the start of it. the radiating ache that goes down my legs is horrible!! sacha I think I too feel better when im more mobile so im going to try and walk more to school when the kids go back its half term here now. I ache all in my hips and under my bump.:nope: nevermind still have to plob along lol....

great news sacha sounds like you and zander are doing fab!!:happydance:

im feeling more movements now which is lovely I do love this stage of pregnancy!!


----------



## wannabubba#4

I really love all the movement from bubs too, it is the one thing I will miss lol, and I am trying to appreciate it as much as p ossible as this is our last lol.

Sacha I wonder how my youngest will be about the breast feeding too lol, my older two should remember me feeding Dawson so should be normal, I hope! He is only 3 and I fed him for over a year!!

Xx


----------



## tryn4

Sach-Zander is too gorgeous, I am so glad he is doing well...I have a girlfriend for him...Introducing Miss Kaliyah Danielle!
I have sweet professional pics, however they are too big too upload, so here are the informal ones...
 



Attached Files:







kaliyah1.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 5









kaliyah2.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 4









kaliyah3.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 4









kaliyah4.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## allforthegirl

OMG Iesha she is so gorgeous!! She looks so much like you!! <3 How are you doing? Did you try BF or did you just go straight with formula? I remember mentioning you were sure if you would try or not. 

So I am not sure who was the one that mentioned that their overdue babies were sleepy. Mine is as wide awake as a two week old. His eyes are forever open. LOL


----------



## blessedmomma

Iesha- lovely birth <3 and she is absolutely breathtaking, so precious!!!! and happy anniversary today :D

Mason- he is so stinking adorable, great job mama :)

Sacha- so glad to hear he is doing better! I have raynauds too and it never went away the whole time I bf. not looking forward to that at all.

Donna- so nice to see LO again, that's a great weight. yay your hb is underway. cant wait to hear how it goes. hope the epo works! im taking it to, but just orally. I read that your body has to change it into prostaglandins and it doesn't work as well doing it vaginally. I have never used it so I have nothing to go on. I see a lot of women on here doing it both ways so must do something I figure lol. im too uncomfortable this time with the spd to dtd like I used to so I needed to do something lol. 

Claire- so nice to hear the hb. hope you don't have spd :wacko:

Mel- get some rest! I feel more sore with each one seems like. def not looking forward to recovery this time

Crystal- how are you hun??? :hugs:

ann-marie- getting so far now :)

char- how are you??


----------



## Chalrhow

Iesha... She is totally gorgeous... She is so like you :kiss:

Donna... How exciting having all your stuff delivered for your home birth !! 

Claire... Id say it sounds like SPD too, i had it as early as 12 weeks... :happydance: loved feeling movement, missing my bump and kicks already, not missing the pain and heartburn though.

Sacha... Zander is gorgeous, bet your glad to be home !

Trying my hardest to not forget anyone but i know i have forgot a few :( sleep deprivation 

I got home yesterday, after a 5 hour wait to get my prescription from the hospital, everything was sorted for me to go home in the morning, baby had checks, i had checks, all my paperwork had been done, all that was needed was my prescription for painkillers and clexane... Finally at almost 5pm i could leave the hospital... I dont really have a birth story :( About 9am i went to theatre... Took 2 attempts to get my spinal in, it wasn't nice... Then about another 15 - 20 mins to get baby out, think they where just going really slow as it was my 4th section... baby was born at 9.59am... Felt like forever before i seen her... Couldn't believe she was a girl... Was convinced i was having a boy... It was definitely the longest c/section ive had... Was up and on my feet for about 5pm... Think whatever pain relief i was on hadn't wore off when i was walking about and i ended up doing to much and was in agony that night and next day !! 

The boys are totally in love with their baby sister, my youngest isn't impressed at all with her, she has shown no interest in her and has completely ignored her... Breastfeeding isn't going quite how i expected it and i have to admit i have given her 3 bottles today :(

A couple of pics... love the 1 of them all together... need to try get some professional pics done b4 she gets any bigger !!
 



Attached Files:







Mya.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 7









Kids.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## blessedmomma

char- she is so adorably precious <3 so lovely to add a girl to the bunch! i looooove the pic of all of them :cloud9:


----------



## allforthegirl

Melissa I am on Adalat for mine. It is supposed to help. I have used with my other two and did give me some relief. Though with me taking wheat out of my diet I can tell the difference!! My other thing I do for the cracking is to load up on lanolin and then place a piece of plastic wrap over them so they don't reopen and have two different kinds of pain to deal with.

Char she is absolutely beautiful. Don't sweat the bfing, you need to do what is best for you!! I was very sleep deprived for two days. Where tears were always ready to flow at any second. I hope it gets better really soon. :hugs:


----------



## crysshae

Iesha - She looks just like you. Beautiful!

Char - She's gorgeous. I bet she'll grow on your little girl before you know it, and when she gets older she'll greatly appreciate having a sister. 

I'm doing well Melissa. Feeling really good actually. I started taking OvaBoost, and I feel it's done a lot for balancing my hormones already, and I wasn't even expecting that, so a nice bonus.


----------



## allforthegirl

Crystal I am glad you are feeling better!! 

OMG I love my sling!! It is so amazing. By far the nicest one I have used yet. It is so comfy and he thinks it is the best thing ever!! :dance:


----------



## blessedmomma

Sacha- what kind of sling do you have? I have a ring sling, a regular sling that's just one piece of material, a mei tai, and.... today I got an ergo for valentines day. <3 so happy to try it when she gets here. also, is that med your on a blood pressure med?? with mason I was in so much pain I took 2 rounds of a high blood pressure med called nifedipine and it helped a bit. I probably should have had one more round. think I may tell my ob I need it right off the bat this time instead of suffering for months first.

Char- I wouldn't worry about it at all :hugs: you can still keep up with bfing if you want, I gave mason a couple bottles at first and he stayed bfing. but also, if you are just over it be ok with that decision! its always best imo to not compromise your bond and time with baby over details.

crystal- that is so great to hear!!! my hormones were really out of whack for a few months while bfing when my cycles came back and I was considering ovaboost. I hear its good stuff!


----------



## allforthegirl

Melissa yes it is that. I think it is a great idea to start it right away too. I even got the 'All Purpose Nipple Ointment'. I use both that and lanolin works lovely. As for the sling it is a Blue Celery sling. It is a motified wrap. It is really neat. 

So I'm sitting in bed nursing my little mouse (it's what I decided to call him since he is just so dang tiny) and realized after I woke up more that I just nursed on right side three times :dohh: I am more full on that side than the other. I just don't want it to effect the supply on the left.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Glad to hear all babies and mummies are doing well!

Iesha and Charlene your daughters are beautiful! Love all the pics, want mine now!! Who is due next? Is it me ?? Although Melissa will probably go first lol. 
What gestation were your last babies born Mel?? 

Crystal glad to hear you are well and sounding positive xxx


Love to all have a good weekend, any nice plans?? 

Xx


----------



## Chalrhow

Yeah Donna, think you are next... less than 2 weeks to go :happydance: I will be crossing everything that you don't go over 40 weeks !! 

Im loving being home with all my babies... Mya had a good night last night, so i actually managed to get a decent sleep and feeling a lot less sore today... Im going to try stick with the breastfeeding and if she needs some bottles im fine with that !! :)


----------



## wannabubba#4

I hope not too Charlene lol!!

And this is crazy pregnant logic but I kind of feel destined to go over now...
3 and a half years ago, I was due my baby the same week as Dannii Minogue ( ex xfactor judge), she went two weeks early ( 10 days ) , I went two weeks late. Fast forward this year, same due date as Simon Cowells baby ( also xfactor judge) and their baby born yday, 2 weeks early lol.. History repeating itself lmao. xxx 


Glad Mya had a good night and well done with the breast feeding thing. She really is gorgeous, loved the pic of all the kids together! 

Take care xxx


----------



## ricschick

iesha she is gorgeous and the image of you!!!
Charlene so very cute and im sure lo will play with her more once she is a bit older!! 

glad everyone else is doing good and settling in with their new babies!!

so now we need to send lots of labour dust to you donna!!!:dust::dust::dust:

17weeks today! it does seem to be going quickly now!! only 3 weeks til we have our scan!!!:happydance:


----------



## allforthegirl

Char It is amazing how much a little bit of sleep can completely change everything!!

Donna LOL @ your celeb theory I am sure you LO will come when ready. Hopefully not as comfy as the last. I am routing for your home birth.

AFM How did I get blessed with such an amazing baby? He is sleeping so well at night, he wakes to eat then falls back asleep right away. Even after his bath he sat content just lying beside me on the couch. Though I wonder if his jaundice is coming back as his face is slightly yellowing. The problem is that I know this is all because of my protein anti bodies. The reason he stopped growing and the reason it seems he is having such a difficulty with his bili #'s, and possibly why he is sleeping so well.. I know I could be worrying over nothing. I just can't help it. :sad1:


----------



## allforthegirl

Wow Claire it is going crazy fast! I really just want time to slow down a bit cause I really really want to enjoy him at this size. They grow way too fast.


----------



## Chalrhow

allforthegirl said:


> Wow Claire it is going crazy fast! I really just want time to slow down a bit cause I really really want to enjoy him at this size. They grow way too fast.

Sacha I feel exact same, need time to slow down, its going far too fast now, Mya is 4 days old already and i just feel that days are soon going to turn into weeks, then months then years before i know it :( Mya had her heal prick test done today... I hate that test, think i was more traumatized than Mya... Really hope the Jaundice doesn't come back for him :( xx


----------



## FeistyMom

I feel the same way. Time is moving too fast! Hard to believe but isn't Kellie' little nessa almost a month old? 

Iesha she is gorgeous! 

Great on 17 weeks Claire! 

AFM I miss my bump and kicks. Plus now my oversize boobs have nothing to rest on!


----------



## blessedmomma

Sacha- we call mason "mouse" for his nickname <3 I know what you mean about them growing too fast. I think us moms of many know that better than anyone :hugs: why do you think your protein antibodies are causing the jaundice?? I hope he doesn't get it back. my ds nathon had jaundice and was close to needing the blanket, but didn't. I had to promise to get him in the sun. but he finally did get better

Donna- my last 2 since my surgery on my cervix that damaged it came at 37 wks and 37+4. so if that happens again its another week to week and half for me. no telling though. I hope you don't go over!!! 

Claire- yay for 17 wks!!! :dance:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Oh Melissa you will definitely be before me in that case lol. Are you having any symptoms yet? 

Mouse is such a cute nickname ! 

Dawson is still a bit poorly, just has the cold but makes him clingy and needing his mummy mor, plus he he was been falling asleep at the worst possible times and then being up too late as well, so probably just as well I won't be having my little one soon lol, one baby needing mummy at a time

Xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

you never know what the epo is doing for you hun! could make things move right along. and really could be any day now for you. I would really like to at least make it to 37 wks. I know its better to go even farther, but I think I will relax a little around then. no big symptoms for me. more Bh that are getting pretty painful and every now and then I have more discharge but that's really it.

hope dawson is better very fast and his sleep improves


----------



## allforthegirl

Melissa The antibodies are the reason I was high risk. There was a chance that they could make him anemic. Even though there was no sign of him being affected, I have one antibody that my Dr can be very sneaky. My antibodies can and will cross to him and cause issues, which I am sure is what is causing this prolonged jaundice&#8230; Even DH mentioned that he is looking more yellow today :(


----------



## blessedmomma

oh no im sorry hun! did it just effect him from the pregnancy or will bfing keep that going on??

im worn out with everything. wish I could dtd with DH to move things along, but im in pain when we do and have no energy anyways. I don't feel like this epo is doing anything for me. should I start doing it vaginally in a week or so?? im so big this time, think from her being so big. I usually am losing some plug by now, even if only little bits every day. but really nothing. every couple days there is a little discharge, but not much at all.

whats going on with you Donna??


----------



## allforthegirl

Melissa ya it is just during pg that it gets passed to him. So until everything gets out of his system those antibodies will continue to attack his. Nursing will help keep things moving along. This evening he seemed less yellow as first thing, so I am hoping it will continue to get better&#8230;. I know how you feel. I just hope things don't drag on too much longer for you. As for the epo I have no clue, sorry.

So question for everyone, who is done, and I mean 100% done after this baby? ME!! :hi:


----------



## blessedmomma

that's good that it will continue to clear out. I didn't know that's why you were high risk :hugs: prayed for a very quick recovery for him!

we have submitted our fertility to God's will. so have no idea how many we will have or when. could be the last one, or there could be several more. I have peace about it all either way :thumbup:


----------



## ladyluck8181

We're 100% done, I was done at 4 lol. I do feel sad about it though. 

20 week scan tomorrow yay


----------



## wannabubba#4

I am done after this one too, at 40 I feel too old to be doing it again and i have been very fortunate to have five healthy pregnancies. Also financially we could not do any more, and physically my pelvis might not cope with anymore either.

Nothing happening with me Melissa, even managed to DTD last night with not much occurring, had one or two BH but then nothing! :( trying to remember I am only 37 + 3 by ovulation date and therefore have 3 full weeks to go at least lol. Being 38+2 by scan dates has given me a bit of false hope aaarrrggghhh!! Why did I ever consider a Feb baby lol??? I should not have even told hubby Feb 28th, he could have blissfully been awaiting a middle of March bubs, and would not be saying things every day like are you coming today baby? Ready for you anytime baby!! 


Off to buy a torch today, midwife suggested having one so that I can keep the lights low if baby comes at night and they can use torch light lol! Am sure we must have one some where but cannot for the life of me find it ! 

Sacha hope Zander is less jaundiced today! And hope those antibodies are working their way out !

I am using EPO too, but to be honest cannot even feel my cervix, think it is way posterior so don't think insertion technique is doing me any good at all! Was the same last time too. Midwife could not even feel it at one of my two failed sweeps :(

Patience ! Lol baby is just not done cooking, and I would not wish a poorly/ NICU or scbu baby on anyone. Especially with me delivering at home, baby has to be ready I suppose! 

xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Annemarie enjoy your scan xxx and come share your pics please xx


----------



## ricschick

Ann Marie good luck at your scan!

Sacha I hope babies jaundice clears soon put him by the window.

Donna how comes your not going by the scan date as I thought all babies at the few weeks range grow at the exact same rate and that is why they can give a more accurate edd? 

Mel not long for you now!

Isn't it funny the response we get for having more than the conventional 2 or 3 children! I picked my daughter up yesterday evening from a birthday party and the mum and another mum was talking to me and the children asking them their ages and things and said to me oh so in September when Jamie is full time you'll have some time to yourself? I said no lol as we have another on the way. The look on their faces! Omg they said another one, and what was the first question out of one of their mouths? Was it planned? For one its none of your business but two why is it assumed that it wasn't? Yes I said believe it or not they were all planned, we choose to be this crazy! And as I was leaving I heard one of them shout 5!!!! 

Is it really that unbelievable? And why is it "crazy" to have 4/5 or as many as you like? Is it because they wouldn't be able to cope? Ah well I'm getting used to it. 

This is our last baby I just feel we are done and it has gotten harder each time. 5 is a good number for us! 

I think I have sciatica another lady in 2nd tri said she has exactly what I feel and was told it was that. It's where the pain/ache goes through your bum and down each leg and that's what it feels like.


----------



## wannabubba#4

I have had the same with telling people about our number five too. It used to bother me a bit but now I have the biggest smile and say yep number five, how lucky are we?? Or even before people ask, I rub my belly lovingly and say our number five, so excited!!

As for edd , I was charting ovulation so know when I ovulated, which gives me due date for 6th march LMP would give me 7th march , my twelve week scan put me to 13 weeks. I know baby wasnot conceived a week early! And consistently since fundal height measurements, i am measuring one week behind lol their dates lol, exact for mine lol.

They done the same with Dawson, but with it being my first time charting ovulation i presumed they must be correct, so when I was induced I was only technically 41 weeks by my LMP and ovulation date. And he did not look like an overdue baby, still had vernix and placenta was still completely healthy.

I also know growth scans are not accurate always but on my growth scan Wednesday baby is measuring 25 percentile when all the rest were 50-75th percentile.
My midwife s all say they agree with me lol, that is the annoying thing!! But they have to follow protocol. 

Maybe this baby will come ' early' lol and won't bye a problem
Xx


----------



## allforthegirl

Anne-Marie Can't wait to see pics and here about your scan.

Melissa thank you, I actually think that he is looking better this morning. Which makes me feel a lot better. :thumbup:

Donna Well at least you have a good idea when things really will get moving for you. Are the midwives willing to let you go longer because of the dates?? To give you more time to have your home birth?

Claire either spd or sciatic pain it is no fun. I had the sciatic with #2 and it was horrible too. I actually found that worse because it didn't matter if I was resting or not the pain was always there.

So I have a question. My after pains are gone, for about 3-4 days now and bleeding is at light spotting, but my tummy seems tender, like I did too many sit-ups. Is this normal? I don't remember this feeling. When I looked on line they said I need to contact my dr.???


----------



## tryn4

Hello everyone! I'm on my mobile, so I might miss an update. So apologizing in advance. 

@mason-mouse is too cute! I nickname my daughter squeaks, she is so tiny & makes little squeaky sounds. Rarely goes into a real cry. 

@ Sach-aww man, can u bring Zander in today to see someone about his jaundice? Must be very frightening for you. I hope he gets better..like NOW! He is still just a precious sweetpea.

Hey feisty Mel, Charl & Kellie-big hugs n kisses to all the sweet girls Rosie, Mya & Jenessa...

Donna & Melissa-hurry up! LOL

Afm- Kaliyah is doing awesome! She is a great baby. Sleeps eats poops. My husband is so in love its ridiculous, and he has been doing a wonderful job of being a hands on dad. I was slightly worried, but he lets me sleep and shares the nightshifts with her. He also even changed a diaper (very impressive for him, he hates poo, vomit etc) I couldn't be happier. I have some cute pics I will post later. 
Myself, I was overwhelmed yesterday. I have 5 million visitors, there was like 13 kids in my house. I went to Costco, it was just too much I got soooo aggrevated. I had to retreat to my room with the baby. My feet are so swollen too. Funny enough up until I went into labour I had no swelling. But I did read it could be from the I.v fluids they gave me but my toes feels like they gonna burst. I'm sore too everywhere EXCEPT my lady bits which is a nice relief. This no tearing thing is the bomb! LOL! 
Tylenol & Advil are my friends :)


----------



## allforthegirl

Iesha he actually looking way better today, and more awake today than yesterday, so I will give him another day before I take him in to the Er. I just don't want to sit around there for hours. I also went out yesterday to grab a few groceries. Maybe that is why I am so sore. I too didn't tear though I think I have a small scratch right near my pee whole. I am going to try and soak more often&#8230; that is if I can&#8230; That is so awesome that DH is doing so well, it really helps when they do. eating, sleeping and pooping is a great way to spend the day I think LOL


----------



## FeistyMom

Melissa it does seem like you'll be next! Maybe this time next week even if 37 weeks does the trick :) do you have anymore ultrasounds scheduled? One thing that made me feel better about inducing was that they picked up breathing motions during ultrasounds so knew those muscles were decently developed. 

Claire sciatica can be worse that spd like Sacha was mentioning. But sometimes you can get some therapy to help it. My sister suffers from it on a regular basis so I can ask her for tips, but they may not help since it is pregnancy related. 

Donna isn't it funny how sometimes we just know better that the 'protocol'? I hope you go in Feb, but hopefully you don't get too stressed out if you end up mid March instead! Hope Dawson feels better soon. My toddler is just getting over his worst cold this season and really wish I had more time with him.

Ann marie how is everything going? 

Everyone with babies arrived: holy cow it seems like some things are so easy and some I'd totally forgotten. On the list of forgotten things, the smell of the umbilical cord the last day or so before it falls off and how to properly use a rectal thermometer. But the noises and facial expressions of newborns are so precious, 

We are most likely done at 4. Dh is very serious about that but when I pushed him to explain why he felt so strongly he surprised me. It wasn't the money or stress or any of that. It's because I'm so difficult to deal with while pregnant! Made me feel pretty bad tbh. But he has a good point. Plus I really don't know how precisely to manage my time with the 3 already and with 4 here it is going to be even more hectic. On the other hand since we were team :yellow: I got attached to the idea of having another boy. Now I wouldn't trade Rosemary for anything but I can't help but feel the family is still incomplete without a little Donovan. So.... We'll see. I can't imagine having another in 2 years, but I'm 35 now, and having babies in your 40s runs in my family several generations, so who knows what will happen 5 years from now! What kind of birth control are you guys going to use?


----------



## blessedmomma

Claire- I honestly think it says more about other people than me that they are surprised about the number of children. their reactions show they see children as more of a burden than a blessing, so its probably best they don't have more than the usual 2-3 and leave the big families to the ones who want them

Sacha- im so glad he is looking better and I hope you start feeling better too :hugs:

Donna- funny thing about those early u/s scans is that I always know when I o'ed and the dates of my lmp. but my 3 girls all came back with due dates that matched the scan and my 4 boys were all showing bigger than they should have been. not sure if it means anything, just how it has worked with mine :shrug:

Melissa- I was thinking that too about the breathing movements. one of my earlier u/s when they were doing a nst she wasn't moving a lot, but she was doing the breathing. the u/s tech said not a lot of babies were doing it that early, but she was doing it a lot like a term baby. it does give me some comfort if she comes earlier. there are no more u/s scheduled, but I wouldn't be surprised if they did more with her being so big.


----------



## allforthegirl

Weird you talk about the breathing movements cause while he was in my belly urging the last month I could see him breathing on the outside. At frost I thought it was his heart beating but then thought better. It was really cool. I'm not sure if I had that before. 

Now I'm positive I'm getting too old for having another baby. My abs are so tender. All I did was lie back in the tub and I am in agony now. Never had this before. I'm a mess.


----------



## crysshae

Is it tender down low where your uterus is or is it the upper part where you would get sore muscles?


----------



## blessedmomma

sacha- maybe you should just go in and get checked to make sure you don't have retained placenta or some sort of infection???


----------



## tryn4

I'm really sore tonight too...thighs, hips, back are killing me. I have a sharp pain down my right butt cheek too. Sore belly. But not as sore as everywhere else. Mannn I thought I was doing so well LOL


----------



## wannabubba#4

Iesha and Sacha sorry you are sore, maybe with getting checked out Sacha in case of infection.
Glad to hear Zander is doing better. 

Claire woohoo three weeks till your scan! I might even have a by by then, might lol!! 

Melissa, maybe another boy for me then, since he/she war measuring ahead on 12 week scan, but then maybe girl since measuring a week behind since then lol. Mmmmm i wonder lol.

Baby was breathing on my presentation scan too, it was so cool. I did not even think about it meaning he/she was ready for the outside world at the time, just thought it was cool lol!!

Sacha, protocol days +14 days from scan edd is latest they are happy to let me go lol! When though they do agree that it is strange my days are mixed up. But not sweating it now, still weeks to go till then, and then they cannot force me to do anything I don't want. 

aFM spent another afternoon and evening at the hospital with my sister, first at out of hours doctor and then at a&e ,eventually admitted again for the fourth time in so many weeks at half eight last night. Poor girl! She is so depressed about it all, I really wish I could do more to help. She had gone into Irish retention again, has a bladder infection, raging sepsis throwing up, and she is so thin and can hardly stand. She looks about 70 and is my agree. So scary.

It is 5 am, and I have been awake an hour lol, wish I was at least feeding or cuddling a new born haha blooming pregnancy insomnia!!! And hubby is dining me mad. Lmao, every day ' right baby time to come out daddy wants to meet you' Believe me, so doors mummy !! 


Xx


----------



## blessedmomma

Donna- I honestly think you are for sure to go before me. I get excited when DH tells the baby she can come any time now, and that he is ready. but i think that's only cuz i know its too early and he is being silly. when it gets closer to time it will probably get on my nerves if he is still doing it lol. you are up so early!!!! i agree, its purposeful when your up feeding a newborn, but just to be awake from pregnancy is so frustrating :( cant say how the early scans add up for others lol. im sure there is no scientific evidence to what mine have done. i did feel like i knew this LO was a girl from the start when she measured spot on her due date. just remembered it going that way from my other girls. strange that my 4 boys all measured big at that point. not sure how they all panned out at the end. i know the last 2 boys were smaller than average and she is now measuring huge!! so sorry about your sis :nope: praying for her. and sounds like you are doing all you can do by being there for her :hugs:

DH and i finally dtd tonight and had a ton of BH and cramps for a few hours after. still feeling a lot of pressure, but that's normal. kinda makes me think i need to just get through it and get to dtd often. im not getting hardly anything going on from the epo. and im not sure i could insert it since i felt for my cervix and couldn't even reach it.


----------



## ricschick

me I agree I think it is more about those who make the comments! best they stick with just 2!!
sciatica is no fine lol thankfully its not alday it appears and subsides thankfully it feels like a constant cramp in my bum cheek!:haha:

sacha glad baby zander is doing better!!

iesha lovely that you have such a content baby and a helpful husband! that Is the one thing my dh wont do unless he absolutely has too is change pooey nappies he has such a weak stomach its quite funny to watch lol

donna ah yeah id go by your dates then! mine were about right only a day out by my dates.

sorry if Ive missed anyone im surrounded by children today as its school holidays so far ive made them help me clean the house.:muaha:


----------



## ladyluck8181

20 weeks scan went really well, placenta is anterior and we are 100% team :yellow:

still at hospital waiting to see consultant so I'll catch up on everyone else's posts later xx
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20140217-WA0000.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## ricschick

beautiful pic!! what does anterior mean? xx


----------



## blessedmomma

ann-marie- sounds like a healthy munchky


----------



## tryn4

@ Claire- yes my husband as well..as I said for him its a huge step LOL. We are 3-100 in pampers totals lol...3 on his side, 100 for me Lmao!

@ Sach-so glad Zander is doing better...keep it up lil guy!

@ Donna-sorry to hear about your sister! My goodness that's a lot to deal with.

@ Melissa-subscribe to my method, pick a day and tell yourself thats the day lol. Positive thinking!

@ Ann Marie- beautiful scan...bby looks amazing!


----------



## Chalrhow

Ann-Marie... What a lovely clear scan pic... How cute is babys little lips... awww :)

Sacha... Glad Zander is getting better !!

Iesha... My feet are so swollen too they hurt and i cant get my shoes on... They dont even seem to be getting any less swollen.

Cant remember who asked who was finished having babys and who was having anymore... But im sad to say Mya will be our last... I would love to have another 10 (well apart from the last few weeks being pregnant) but its everyone else attitude that puts me off, all the 'I hope this is your last baby' comments, i even had MIL asking what contraception we where going to use today :growlmad: really don't think that is any of her business, told her i wasn't sure id see what my doctor said at 6 week check :nope:

Got my dressing off today, midwife says my wound is looking good, but i was at my doctor for some stronger painkillers today and he think i might be getting an infection, really hope not !!

Also feeling a little down today... Feel like my 1 year old hates me, since i came home from hospital she wont come near me, no kisses, cuddle or even play with me :(


----------



## allforthegirl

Hey girls sorry I am not up to par. I went in to get checked and my uterus is extremely tender, so they figured I have an infection. I am hoped up on drugs. Hopefully things get better.


----------



## crysshae

Sacha - I'm glad you got checked. Hope you heal quickly.

Char - I hope your doctor gave you medicine for the possible infection and that you heal quickly too.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Charlene and Sacha, hope you both feel better soon! How miserable for you both. And I am sure your little one just needs an adjustment period Charlene xxx still loves her mummy xxx

Nothing Nada nope from me! Lol didn't expect there would be lol, but symptom spotting none the less!! Lmao
I have been running about mad up and down to the hospital, so it could either encourage baby out or more likely make him/her decide to stay put as can sense mummy is stressed lol. Hubby getting impatient too lol, lots of anything happening texts! Gah!! After me being over last time I thought he would be better this time :( 

Xxx


----------



## ricschick

Charlene she does love you she just needs to get used to it!! me and dh went away for a few days and when I got back Jamie was very off with me like he had the ump and was punishing me it was horrible but after a little while he was fine. hope your scar is ok and doesn't become infected!!

sacha glad you had it checked and they are sorting it hope the infection goes quickly.


----------



## blessedmomma

Sacha- hope you get better very fast! im glad you went in :hugs:

Char- I hope you don't have an infection :( sometimes LO's just need some adjustment time. more with some than others, I would think depending on their personality maybe? still hurts your feelings when its unexpected :hugs2:

Donna- maybe you will just out of the blue go into labor and wont have any signs before hand?? I hope its soon. im still early enough no one is on my butt texting me, but I will be peaved if it starts :growlmad: you don't need that kind of pressure

afm- had my apt today. still same dilated, but now 50% effaced. I have always been told effacement is a bigger indicator of impending labor than dilation, so im happy with that. my ob is out of town this week so had to see another one. she is one that delivered my last baby since he came too fast for my ob to get there so I know her a bit. was bringing up that this baby is huge and my biggest at 7lbs 15oz got stuck so im worried that I don't want to deliver a huge baby on the side of the rode who may get stuck. or have to have a C-section if she gets stuck when I do get to the hospital. she says they are not allowed to ever induce before 39 weeks unless its imminent emergency. so that's lovely. I will never make it to 39 wks. 

im losing plug today so that's a plus. this other ob was willing to strip my membranes today :shock: think I will start that next week with my regular ob


----------



## wannabubba#4

Melissa Hope you make it to early term! Sounds like you will go before me lol 
I am not worried unless I go beyond 42 weeks really but would be nice to be pain free! I am sore today
:(


----------



## tryn4

Hey girls. I'm up on the nightshift, although kaliyah is sleeping. She was on my husbands chest but he needs to sleep, I don't know why he waited til like 1:30am to wake me. He is going harrrrrd on this hands on thing. LOL I didn't even hear her cry. Put her in the crib about 945pm and that was it. She sleeps much longer in the bed (spoiled brat) but I'm thinking back n usually the first month this is what I did with all my kids. Afm if this will be my last...I dunno. I really don't. I don't want anymore after 40, so I have 5 years. I can't say for sure. I think even though I bitched & moaned, it would b the financial aspect, not the physical that stops us. I did get the "and what are we going to do about birth control" talk twice from my obgyn since having the baby. He is pushing me to get an I.u.d. but I'm not doing that. 

Sach-sorry to hear u feeling crappy. Get better soon!

Char-get better soon too. Don't worry in regards to 1yr old. Just jealous probably. Everything will work itself out!

Melissa & Donna-I'm waitinggggggggggggg LOL!

Hey to everyone else!


----------



## FeistyMom

Sacha yikes about your infection! Hope you get better quickly. 

Charl hope it isn't infection for you to 

Iesha my OB has pushed for iud after each baby. I figure it is just drumming up business ;) 

Gorgeous scan Ann-marie love the profile image! 

AFM I think I'm recovering Ok but I still feel sore on my backside. and having some kind Of upset Tummy problem like a lactose intolerance but I have not had an issue with milk before and didn't really have milk today! Stinks cuz rosemary is asleep but I've been up with the tummy problem.


----------



## wannabubba#4

I always use IUD and love it! I use the copper one so no hormones, and immediate return to fertility if the need arises lol. Although maybe after me taking care of things for EVER, it is now hubby time to go get snip lol xx

Hope all you new mummies are getting plenty of rest and sleep at night :) 

I have terrible insomnia! And need to pee lots so am up about a dozen times at night. And last night was awake over two hours, just lying awake zzzz gonna be tired today. Have midwife at 2 pm, need to go visit my sister in hospital, then pick my mum up from hospital, she is in for an exploratory op today too!! Wish I could just go into labor lol..... Get a rest haha!!!

And stupid hubby of mine, I was so sore yday could not even go to the shop for milk and bread or put petrol in the car, so asked him to do it. No problems there except he left it until really late, then could not find his bank card, so just took the money out of my pocket to do it. Not usually a problem as we share all finances but he just does not get how sore i am!!!! 

It was the boys dinner money for school, money for me at the hospital and Dawson's nursery fees! The bank is not miles away but I am so sore I try and limit how far I walk in any one day. I have no choice now! Left me about £3 which I needed to give my eldest to go to school!

Wish I had just gone to the garage myself now! Stupid man!! Does not make things easy for me!!!

xxx


----------



## ricschick

ah iesha lovely that dh is taking such a hands on roll bless him!! 


ive never had an iud ive always been on the pill but iam considering this time altho iam a liitle nervous of the copper coils as my friend had one in and she started losing her hair in big patches she must have been allergic to the copper.:wacko:

donna wow you have a busy day!! I hope both your mum and sister are ok!! and dh they just don't think do they?? men!:dohh: 

mine are on school holidays and are driving me mad!!! il be glad when the caravan park is open normally id spend all or some of the holidays there but it isn't open til the 1st march.:nope: and its hard to think of things to do!!


----------



## ladyluck8181

I found the copper coil made my AF uncontrollably heavy, I found the mirena quite good until it moved and involved a horrible procedure to find it and remove it :dohh: Also DH didn't like the feel of the strings on it, he could feel them during the deed :blush:

Donna - you completely have my sympathy, I would be exactly the same about going to get more money :hugs:

Sacha & Charlene - I hope you are both feeling better soon :flower:

Mel - Could your tummy problem be related to your bowels unsquashing themselves? I suffer chronically after giving birth when everything is unsquishing itself? Hope you feel better soon :hugs:

AFM, to update from the other day, Placenta is at the front (anterior) which I suspect because I can feel kicks low down but around my tummy button so far I can only feel them on the outside not the inside. Consultant has given me a big thumbs up for a home birth as long as I get to at least 36 weeks, and even then if it is before 37 it would go to a consultant to decide if I can stay at home or if I have to come in. The fact I have said I wanted an assisted 3rd stage has helped me win my case as their biggest concern was PPH due to it being baby #5 :thumbup: so now I just need this baby to stay put!! I've been discharged from consultant care so I'm now back to just the midwife but they have left it as open in case I have to come back for any reason :happydance: I see midwife again in a month.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Annemarie I am baby five too planning home delivery, but they don't do medicated third stage here any longer unless there are complications. The drugs are all in my fridge in case I need them but it will be physiological third stage up until that point. Routinely they reckon mums and babieis do better if no interventions are carried our if possible. I was quite shocked tbh! I am quite happy to have a managed third stage, quicker the better in my book lol, but they have said no! 

Might depend on who attend on the day though, but I don't mind really xx

Glad you are getting the go ahead, have you had a pph before? xx


----------



## ladyluck8181

Nope no previous pph, shows how different one LHA's guidelines are to another. I never wanted a physiological third stage so it made no difference to me. I'm really shocked that areas no longer routinely offer the jab to speed it along, like you I just want that bit over with so I can get on with recovering x


----------



## allforthegirl

Iesha that is awesome that your Dh is taking such a major roll. My little one sleeps better with me during the day, so he sleeps in my wrap or in my arms. I don't mind as it make bf easier as I can catch his early cues to being hungry.

Mel Oh you don't need any extra stress. I hope your tummy feels better soon. No fun!

Donna Wow you are one busy woman and your DH is just being a pain. You need to get your rest. He seems to understand your pain with it comes to dtd, but seems very forgetful with other things&#8230;. :nope: Please try and take it easy!!

Claire mine too are on holidays. The only child that is really bothering me is my eldest. He has completely forgotten all the rules and I feel I am yelling at him more than talking to him. I feel bad for him but I can't let him get away with his behaviour. I keep trying to find things we can do together, but we are opposite and don't have very much in common at all. So when we watch tv together all he does is talk, and I think it is rude to talk during a show. I am at a loss at the moment.

Ann-Marie They were worried about that with me too, yet I had a retained placenta which caused a pph. Never had anything after that, but they wanted the line in just incase. Then my OB got a text every ten minutes because the blood bank in the hospital was freaking out that they didn't have the right blood for me. They also gave me a shot of centocin to help the placenta come out. I didn't care about that, as you mention, I just wanted it all over with so I could concentrate on him.

AFM well no we may have another issue&#8230;. Now that I am on meds I believe we are getting thrush&#8230; I am trying to over load on probiotics but I think we may be too late. Being on two strong meds at once is really wrecking havoc on my system. I am even staying away from all sugar and bread. Really limiting what I can eat as I am trying to stay away from all gluten too. As I had a bite of DH ramen noodles and Z ended up with green poo, so I don't want to it to affect him. My bleeding is also still changing&#8230; My tummy doesn't feel a whole lot better either&#8230; but at least I can touch my tummy without too much pain, so i guess I am getting better&#8230; I am just so scared out of no where my bleeding is going to go crazy.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Midwife appt went fine, everything normal. Baby doing fine. Sitting at brim of pelvis, so not quite engaged but heading in the right direction lol, and that it's why I am in so much pain lol.

Everyone up there getting excited about my home birth so that it's nice, feel like a celebrity haha

Just home for a quick cuppa tea and a breather before heading back to hospital to get mum after her procedure, then early night for me. Totally exhausted! If I could get parked at the hospital it would not be so bad, but it is so busy and I have to park so far away lol. xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

Donna- I had a rough night with little sleep as well. makes for a long day. glad your apt went well :)

Iesha- sounds like DH is doing great! I don't think I would like the idea of some object being up inside me for months. gives me the creeps for some reason :haha:

mel- I hope your tummy prob gets better very fast!! :hugs:

Claire- hope you find something to keep those kids busy :)

Ann-Marie- hope you get your hb :dance:

Sacha- oh no! hope you get rid of the thrush with probiotics. I have some that are pill form and some that is powder form for the babies when they need it. when I thought I was getting thrush I took my pills to help internally and also used the powder form right on the outside of my nipples. of course I ended up on a round of antifungal meds and then found out it was raynauds all along and I never even had thrush :wacko: 

afm- watched the notebook last night with DH and cried my eyes out of course. I usually don't cry at much and not movies hardly at all. so its def preggo hormones. hardly slept. and when I got up lost a ton of plug!!! gonna be bouncing on the ball today and trying some other stuff to hopefully keep things going in the right direction.


----------



## allforthegirl

Melissa yah I have been treated over and over again for thrush in the past, with it just being my reynauds, but with all these meds I am very worried. I do have a crack on the base of my nipple, which I have been told could signal thrush, and I have always worried about "milk tongue". Is it or isn't it thrush&#8230;.????

GL with that plug. I found it so gross LOL


----------



## blessedmomma

it is so gross!!! its funny i get excited about something so yucky lol

i know what you mean! its hard to decipher. i was on anti-fungals for thrush a few times. it wasn't thrush for me, but i was worried because i had been on antibiotics for mastitis and figured it was. apparently antibiotics can flare raynauds as well. the dr even diagnosed it as thrush, so apparently even dr's get it wrong! your apno should help with thrush somewhat too, but if it were me i would go in. thrush can get out of hand very fast and then be even harder to treat. my LO always had the white stuff on his tongue so it made it even harder to diagnose :(


----------



## ricschick

sacha hope you can sort your boobies out sorry I have no clue in this sort of thing but sounds very annoying!:hugs:

feisty mel sorry your still having problems I hope your belly feels better soon and if your bleeding gets heavier hun just go to the docs to be on the safe side.:kiss:

donna you deserve a nice long hot bath and an early night you shouldn't have to run around after everyone!! glad your appointment went well!!:happydance:

kids have been better today and my eldest has actually been really good and helpful and hasn't really left my side, altho dh did have a go at them this morning before he went to work and told them to be good for mummy so I think that has helped:haha: 

have felt baby move loads today its been lovely!:happydance:


----------



## tryn4

Aww man, I'm sorry your really getting some after effects Sach.

Yea, I'm not inserting anything in me, I'm sensitive to metals, and certain hormones (which is why I can't take the pill, it pools the fluid on my spine in my neck) I'm content right now just leaving it to god (without sounding like the duggars) LOL (19 kids n counting) we not having sex until at least 6 weeks & me n hubs haven't had the discussion yet so I'm not worried. 

Kaliyah & I went to Walmart today. I am so bored at home


----------



## allforthegirl

Well I did some reading on the medication I am on and one of them can give you a metallic taste in your mouth, so that is relieving it isn't thrush&#8230;. Today we are having a good day of bf, not too much pain. :thumbup: 

Oh and I thought I would continue our lovely family into the baby and parenting section. You are all invited over there. Oh and that doesn't mean either that I will stop following this thread either. Just another way to find more of us!!

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/parenting-groups/2126619-4-5-6-more-baby-mommas.html


----------



## tryn4

sounds great Sach, will follow over there as well....


----------



## wannabubba#4

Yay I hhave hadave went over to the other thread too but will be following this one also ladies,

xxx

I am not getting excited yet, lol but have been having frequent strong BH with lower back cramps too. And shooting pains down my thighs !! Hope hope hope for a baby in the next week or so , don't remember feeling so ready to labour with Dawson. Had no symptoms or signs at all with him.


----------



## allforthegirl

Donna I hope your LO comes on his own so you don't have to sit in any more pain!! :dance: Those sound like go signs to me!!


----------



## tryn4

Donna-remember I was getting those thigh pains too!!!!! Excitement!

Random cuteness from Kaliyah-
 



Attached Files:







kali6.jpg
File size: 49.7 KB
Views: 6









kali5.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 4









kali7.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 4









kali9.jpg
File size: 71.9 KB
Views: 4









kali11.jpg
File size: 48.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## wannabubba#4

Wow strong BH, when are they real and not pretend again lol? 

Me and hubby DTD and I have been having contractions for the past few hours now, lol not increasing in length or frequency yet but definitely more pronounced than my normal daily ones !!! 
... And this is weird, and was kind of nice but now getting annoying as i cannot sleep or get rid of the feeling lmao.... I have the most intense brink of orgasm feeling constantly!! OMG all this pressure and the feeling that at any moment I will explode iykwim? Haha i have had several big O whilst DTD and several on my own since, omg hubby thinks it is funny!! Will h he did when awake, now he is sleeping and it is now 3am and I am awake lol

Oh and here it's another contraction! Breathe breathe breathe....

xxx bet this is the start of many weeks of signs and symptoms though xxx


----------



## allforthegirl

Iesha she is so cute!

Donna oh that sounds so promising. Oh wouldn't it be nice to have one of those orgasmic births? Sounds like you are getting close to that!! :dance:


----------



## crysshae

Donna - I hope those contractions start progressing for you! And if you're gonna have a weird symptom what a great one to have! You keep doing that and you'll probably continue to egg on the contractions too. Good luck!


----------



## blessedmomma

Donna- sounds like great signs!!!! bet it wont be long now til you are holding that precious LO <3

Iesha- she is sooooo precious! when looking through her pics I was thinking how much she looks like mama. but when I got to the end where she is with daddy, I realized she looks like a perfect combo of you both :cloud9:

ive really got nothing happening today. even pumped and breathed some clary sage to hopefully get some BH to make some changes before labor begins. nothing at all came of it. NOTHING! lol oh well.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Melissa does Clary sage work do you think? Maybe need to see about getting some today ramp up this eviction process lol. And need to get my pump out too lol. 
Going to have a nice spicy curry tonight, copious amounts of fresh pineapple juice, and a nice early night with hubby lol. It is his birthday today, was going to make him steak lol, but will keep that treat for post baby.

Would love for baby to come this weekend, one of my fave midwives ( who takes the aquanatal class ) has told me she is on duty and would just make everything perfect if it is a midwife I know and trust that attends the birth. :) . there are three different areas locally, each with their own team, but on any one night there are only four on call, so could be from any team and I have only met my team. Through the day, it will be my team but at night out it whoever is covering. Lesley my aquanatal midwife is not in my team but I have seen her more than anyone else just because of the class lol.

xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hubby just phoned! He is having severe pain breathing in and radiating down the back of his chest, he was practically in tears on the phone. Omg!! Have told him to go to A&E and get checked out!! 

So worried! 

Xx


----------



## ladyluck8181

Hope he's ok Donna :hugs:


----------



## ricschick

oh hope hes ok donna!!ive had something similar after giving birth to lucy all my muscles seized up and I felt like I couldn't breathe maybe hes is muscle related!! let us no how he is...........:hugs:

iesha she is so tiny and gorgeous!!:kiss:

its Friday and I have made it through the week:haha: its actually sunny today so will take them out to the farm today I think wear them out and get some fresh air!!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Oh goodness Donna! I hope all is okay! Please update when you can. Your labor signs sound very promising hun! HUGS!

I hope things get moving for you as well Melissa! :) I couldn't try the clary sage, the smell gagged me. LOL 

She's such a beauty Iesha! <3 

YAY for Friday Claire! :) :) :)

Jenessa is 4 weeks old and the time is just flying. My in laws come tomorrow for a week. Hope that goes well. LOL! I miss you all! I'm sure eventually this kid will go longer than 2-3 hours between feeds and I'll get some sleep at night and all. HA!


----------



## tryn4

Aww thanks ladies! We can't stop obsessing over her LOL...all of us!

Melissa-its true, she really is a combo of both of us...sometimes daddy's twin sometimes mummy's LOL

Donna-I hope and pray hubby is fine xo

Kellie-I can't believe J is already a month old....oh no I don't want this time to fly...slow down!


----------



## allforthegirl

Donna oh geepers that sounds so scary!! I pray that he is ok. Are you going to head to the hospital to be with him?

What is with today? Wonder if something is going on in the solar system causing all of this mess?!?!

Claire I hope you and your LO's have fun today. I wish it was nicer here. My boys really need the fresh air too!! It has been a long week with them home this holiday.


----------



## crysshae

Donna - I hope he's okay!

Iesha - She's just gorgeous.

I hope all of you pregnant ladies and new mommies are doing well.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hubby got a clean bill of health, probably muscular! They tested him for blood clot in the lung and x rayed for pneumothorax or infection, and all good! Phew!!

Iesha she is gorgeous
Kellie 4 weeks already wow 


Thanks to you all for the support xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

.... and lol those orgasmic BH have been occurring tonight again, and have not even been near hubby lmao


----------



## crysshae

I'm so glad your hubby is doing well, Donna. 

Never thought I'd say this - Enjoy your contractions! :haha: Hopefully they are making some cervical changes too.


----------



## ricschick

glad all is ok donna!! wow orgasmic bh:haha: enjoy!!!!!:winkwink: but they do sound promising!!! HAPPY 39 WEEKS!!


----------



## blessedmomma

Donna- hope you go this weekend and get the mw you want. glad DH is ok!!! don't know if the clary sage works or not. I have never used it before now. heard it can help prepare things or start labor if you are close enough. also heard its great to use in labor to relax and keep contractions going. yay 39 weeks!!!!! :dance:

kellie- I guess it gags a lot of women lol. at the first sniff I didn't like it, but now its not bad. kinda 'woodsy' or 'naturey' smell to me lol.

very crampy today and finally having BH. hope its doing something! thinking of inserting a borage oil tonight. I cant reach my cervix and it icks me out to insert something, but not keeping up on dtd with the spd this time so I kinda feel I need to. I have been taking epo orally, but I heard borage is like taking 15 epo at once. we wanted to make it past today since its one of my DS's bday. he is 3 today. and since im full term tomorrow we can start to ramp things up a bit now :happydance:

my little guy's 3rd bday :cloud9: he wanted a dora cake. is it weird to go to the girly side of party city to get stuff to decorate his cake with?? :lol:


----------



## allforthegirl

Donna I am so glad your DH is doing so much better. Oh and :yipee: to orgasmic BH!! I am slightly jealous :haha:

Ok so my whoo-haa is throbbing. I am sitting on a heating pad right now. So weird that it is happening now. It never even throbbed after birth&#8230; So strange.


----------



## ricschick

Great cake mel and my little boy like Dora too and poppa pig lol. But Spider-Man and Thomas are mixed in there too. Woohoo for full term tomorrow not long for you I bet! Xx


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks Claire- we tried to get him to go with spongebob, spiderman, or something else. he was adamant that it needed to be dora lol. we watch peppa pig too :)

so im sitting here soaking my feet in clary sage and inserted a borage oil. im not lying down for bed so it will probably not do anything, but I wanted to 'practice' lol. then DH says why don't we just dtd?? well buddy been waiting and aint been happening. plus im huge and exhausted. so this is how its going down :D


----------



## allforthegirl

Melissa Men are just too funny sometimes LOL Did you bake and decorate the cake yourself? All my boys like/d Dora.

My LO now has a purple tongue. He woke up with a rash on his bum so I guess it is time to start treating this before it gets out of hand. We had the IL here today and man oh man he did not like having other people holding him and was super fussy. So not himself. I think all the commotion in the house with the other boys jumping all over their gramps, was just too much for him tonight. I guess I have a true mommy suck!! On a good note my whoo-haa is not bothering me this evening!! :dance:


----------



## blessedmomma

sach- yes I always do their cakes. its not as good as store bought, but they don't care. and its a ton cheaper. especially doing this many birthday cakes a yr lol. get it treated hun!!! yay your whoo-haa is feeling better :happydance:

I actually had a bunch of BH and lost some plug after the borage oil :shock: could just be coincidence since I was feeling crampy and having BH quite a bit today. either way I am def using 1 or 2 tonight :D


----------



## wannabubba#4

Congrats on term Melissa, and I am going to look in to borage oil, sounds interesting lol. I want this baby out this weekend lol!! 

Lovely birthday cake, I am a hopeless baker, could never make one myself lol. Happy birthday to your LO. 

Sacha glad your lady bits are feeling better.

Claire your bump is coming along beautifully! Glowing!!

xx


----------



## ricschick

Happy full term Mel!!! So maybe 2 more babies this weekend then???


----------



## allforthegirl

Melissa well you did a great job on that cake. I am not that creative. Or have the patience to make some like that!! :haha: Wow wonder if you will go this weekend !! What is this borage oil? I have never heard of it. Happy full term!!! :yippee:


Donna I sure hope you have your LO soon. Maybe that oil and those orgasmic BH will kick something into gear for you so you can!! :thumbup:


----------



## FeistyMom

ladyluck8181 said:


> Mel - Could your tummy problem be related to your bowels unsquashing themselves? I suffer chronically after giving birth when everything is unsquishing itself? Hope you feel better soon :hugs:

I think this is exactly the problem. At least I hope it is! Glad to hear homebirth is looking good for you!

I'm going to end up posting a bunch right now as I'm just trying to catch up.


----------



## FeistyMom

Melissa - the bday cake is gorgeous! I'm not really that great with baking or decorating, so my cousin does all our bday cakes. Also, my DS likes Dora too :D He's getting a lot of female influence in his life, especially now that he has three sisters. Gratz on full term! Hope LO makes an appearance this week for you!!

Sacha - hope it isn't a bad case of thrush :( That can be awful. Glad to hear that the meds seem to be helping your tummy!

Donna - woohoo, those sound like my kind of BH ;) I had a tad bit of that the last week, and REALLY wanted to dtd the night before my induction, and DH said no... guess who is having a hard time keeping his hands off me now? Sorry buddy - you had your chance ;)

Claire - isn't it great when you start feeling LO move a lot? Your bump pic is absolutely gorgeous too :)

Iesha - she's absolutely precious. I definitely see you AND OH! I love it when that happens :)

Kellie - I know what you mean about feeds. Rosemary has been on a 90 minute cycle most of the time this week. She'll give me up to 3 hours where she is sleeping, once a day... but it hasn't been at the same time so I haven't really been able to sleep!

AFM, DD3 and I had our 2 week checks yesterday. I was a bit surprised to see I'd dropped over 20 lbs! Very happy! OB said the cramping is still normal, but was concerned that I might end up with PPD, and reminded me that they are there to help, and to not wait for my 6 week if I am feeling down. Rosemary is a whopping 9 lb 7 oz already - I feel a little cheated out of a true 'newborn' size phase, but she is just so precious anyway :D Just moved from newborn size diapers to size 1.

Sorry if I missed anyone! I love reading your updates, and can't wait for the rest of our LOs to arrive!


----------



## wannabubba#4

A lovely update feisty Mel, my last baby went from newborn to 3-6 months clothes in his first 6 weeks list time lol, so I understand the feeling cheated about missing the baby new born stage too haha! 

xxx


----------



## ricschick

great weight-loss feisty mel!!! and I no what you mean about the newborn baby stage Jamie was already 9lb 2 so went straight into 0-3m clothes lol. I hope you don't get ppd!!xx

2weeks 2 days:happydance: until we see baby again and find out if we are pink or blue!!! I cant wait to start buying things properly!! im feeling blue but we will see!!!:happydance:


----------



## allforthegirl

Mel


----------



## allforthegirl

Mel slightly jealous of your weight loss I've lost 15ish but totally thought it would be more oh well it will come. Not if I eat like I did tonight though lol crap I stuffed myself. I'm sorry your not sleeping all that well. I think it really does affect ppd and the chances we get it. Wow your LO is growing. Has her cord fallen off yet?


----------



## blessedmomma

great job on the weight loss mel!! :)

Claire- yay for finding out the gender :dance: cant wait to find out!!!

took a nap and woke up to tons of contractions. went out to pick up some Chinese and lost some plug after we got home. absolutely cant wait til Monday to see if progress has been made


----------



## allforthegirl

Melissa that sounds like things are moving along really good for you!! I hope there isn't any disappointment, that is the worst. But with all that plug I am sure there is a good amount of change for you!! 

I wonder who will be first you or Donna! Oh this is way more exciting when I am not the one waiting!! :dance:


----------



## Masonsbaby

I've lost 27.5 lb so far as well think breastfeeding so much really works im only 2lb heavier than pre pregnancy woohoo!


----------



## allforthegirl

Wow you ladies are doing so well! I suck! :haha:


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks sacha! I wont be disappointed even if there is no change really. I 'feel' like there will be, but I know labor can start out of nowhere so I cant base it on that. they were willing to do a sweep last week and I didn't, but im sure she will offer again this week. im gonna take her up on it Monday so that is something to look forward to :)

mason- yay for losing the weight! bfing didn't work for me. in fact I lost the weight pretty quick with my ff babies. when I bf the last one I couldn't lose the weight. it just stayed on. after about 5ish mos I tried to work out and it dropped my milk supply. so I tried to cut some calories and it did the same. I had to stay fat so he could eat lol. I imagine it will be the same this time, although I will try again. think im just one of those women who its opposite on :shrug:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Beccy fab weight loss hun! How much did you gain? I have not weighed myself since I gained over 40lbs a few weeks ago :( will take me months n months to lose it I reckon, even with breast feeding lol.

Blessed Mel sounding promising hun, we DTD tonight and I had about two BH and that was it! No lloss of plug and baby still sitting high lol! Gonna be in for the long haul! Was hoping it would be this weekend lol, need to set my ideals better, will say 1st march now lol!! Although I could likely go to 21st March haha please no bubs!!

With the week I have had, sister in hospital, hubby in hospital, mum in hospital and all the running around after everyone and did I mention I crashed my car too lol, I am not surprised baby is staying put! Probably thinks he/she is coming into a mad stressful house lol!


----------



## ricschick

great weighlosses I feel quite jealous and I still have a lot to gain:haha: ive gained 11pound so far but im not gonna worry theres no point! 

donna you crashed the car?? are you ok I hope there isn't a lot of damage? I think you have the right attitude to just let things happen and not to obsess about it!!

mel I think you will have a baby next week definitely!!! :happydance:


----------



## wannabubba#4

ricschick said:


> great weighlosses I feel quite jealous and I still have a lot to gain:haha: ive gained 11pound so far but im not gonna worry theres no point!
> 
> donna you crashed the car?? are you ok I hope there isn't a lot of damage? I think you have the right attitude to just let things happen and not to obsess about it!!
> 
> mel I think you will have a baby next week definitely!!! :happydance:

Yep we were all fine and no damage to my car or the one I bumped lol. But I was mortified haha, a woman walking past came back to check, and it was her boss's car I hit omg!:blush:! I was telling her to give me her boss's number or tell me where to get her, but she just leaned over rubbed off the red residue from my car ( on her silver car) and said don't worry, she will never know Lol, there is no damage!! 

Think she felt sorry for me haha! 

xx


----------



## allforthegirl

Just a quick update, am in the ER with increased bleeding and passing a large clot. I hate being here. Really really do.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Sacha hope you are okay hun, and don't have too long to wait xx take care xx


----------



## ricschick

Oh no Sacha I hope your ok!! Take care xxx


----------



## crysshae

I pray everything is okay Sacha.


----------



## Chalrhow

Sacha... Hope you are ok !! :hugs:

Donna... Oh no nightmare crashing your car, glad your ok and there was no damage... I done the exact same thing whilst stressed and pregnant, crashed at traffic lights, with the police sitting behind me... I was mortified, thought for sure i was going to get a fine or point but they where actually ok, probably couldn't be bothered with the paperwork and there was no damage to either cars, and the person i crashed into worked with OH :blush:

Claire... Wow cant believe your almost half way already !! Not long till your scan now !!

Ive only lost about 14lbs... I didn't put that much on whilst pregnant so don't expect to lose much more without really trying. Not doing well with breastfeeding, i worry that she might not be getting enough milk since i cant see how many oz she has taken... She was weighed a few days ago and is back to her birth weight... Her cord is still on too, im pretty sure the rest of them all had the cord fall off before day 10, she is 2 weeks on tuesday and its showing no sign of being anywhere near falling off... Whats the longest it can take ? i have the Health Visitor coming in on tuesday also, so if its still not off by then i will be asking her, Lol i feel like a 1st time mum !!


----------



## blessedmomma

Donna- glad you didn't get hurt! I hope that LO doesn't keep you waiting that long :shock:

Sacha- oh no hun :hugs: glad you're getting taken care of. how scary!

Char- mine always take about 2 wks to fall off. I wouldn't worry yet :hugs2:


----------



## ricschick

sacha how are you today? xx


----------



## ricschick

im picking up my cotbed today :happydance: so excited to be getting the nursery together!! Im buying it off a lady and it comes with a under cot draw too its lovely and at a bargain price of £60!!:happydance:


----------



## Masonsbaby

wannabubba#4 said:


> Beccy fab weight loss hun! How much did you gain? I have not weighed myself since I gained over 40lbs a few weeks ago :( will take me months n months to lose it I reckon, even with breast feeding lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 29.5lb all up have some pre preg weight to lose too though :/


----------



## Masonsbaby

hope ure ok sach


----------



## blessedmomma

Claire- loooove it!!!! great bargain


had my sweep done :dance: and now 2cm, 70% effaced. went for a big long walk after. only got about 3 hrs broken sleep so im gonna nap then get back after some walking and bouncing on the ball. hopefully it will start something :)


----------



## wannabubba#4

Good luck Mel Hope the sweep has done something! 

How are you Sacha?

Hi ' waves' to everyone else!!

I had my aquanatal today, really went for it, well as much as I could lol,, still got lapped in the pool by all the other pregnant ladies lol! Decided I only have a few weeks left and if vigorous movement on the water can help get this baby down onto my cervix and stimulate labour then I was going for it lol. Done nothing!!
DTD last night too, Nada! Nothing! EPO oral and inserted too, bouncing on my ball, RLT taken. 

Did have a clear out this morning! And for the past few mornings too if I am honest, whereas have been constipated generally with pregnancy, but then maybe that it's the EPO stimulating the bowel, or maybe I am drinking more/ better, or maybe just be 
cause I have been more active this past week with all the hospital runs/ visits lol. 

Still having regular BH but nothing uncomfortable, quite a few still enjoyable lol iykwim? Lol no show, have had increased discharge but again could be EPO / DTD lol

Loads of babies have been born in the March baby group I am party of! About 14, ranging from 32-39 weeks gestation, and with the exception of one or two, they have all had or are having NICU or SCBU time, even the term babies. so many poorly bubs, it is so sad, low sugars, infection, jaundice, apnea, etc. Makes me kind of scared and glad my little one is still growing inside me and it's safe :cry:. Am sure they will all do well and be home soon but for something which should be natural , i.e. having a baby there are so many things that can and do go wrong.

xx


----------



## allforthegirl

Quick update from the hospital. Had to have a dnc and that was at 7 pm. Got home around 10 pm to be rushed back by ambulance as I had a massive bleed with grapefruit sized clotting. Had another dnc and have a balloon in place to try to put pressure on my womb. Now am on a oxytocin drip for about 24 hrs. I hope it all stops so I can keep my uterus! 

Had to put baby on formula last night but just been put in a private room so Z can continue to nurse. 

This has been one very messed up ordeal.


----------



## ricschick

Oh Sacha how awful for you! Do they no what's caused this or isit that your uterus didn't contract back? I hope everything is ok Hun take care xxxx


----------



## crysshae

Oh no Sacha! I hope everything they are doing works quickly so you can keep your uterus and that you heal up well without any more complications. :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

Sacha- praying for you! :hugs:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Omg Sacha, hope you are okay. Love and hugs hun xxx


----------



## allforthegirl

This all was because of retained placenta. Thank you everyone. Hopefully tonight I will know more.


----------



## Masonsbaby

Holy hell thinking of U sacha xx


----------



## blessedmomma

Sacha- :hugs2: im so glad they found out what it was from so they can treat you! I hope you can keep your uterus


----------



## crysshae

Sacha - How is it going? Praying you heal quickly.

Hope the rest of you lovely ladies are doing very well.


----------



## ladyluck8181

Oh Sacha :hugs: what a drama, hope it all heals up quickly for you :flower:

I ordered my pram this morning :happydance: Gone for the uppababy vista in dark green, it's arriving tomorrow, can't wait :happydance:


----------



## blessedmomma

ann-marie- how exciting!!! hope we can see a pic

afm- DH is taking half day so we are going to dtd and get somewhere to walk a bunch. did some visual imagery last night and had a few contractions. :shock: it was midnight and I was tired so went to sleep instead of keeping up on it. still losing a lot of plug. having cramps and pressure. if nothing comes of it this week I will have another sweep next Monday. if nothing comes of that I will be induced the Saturday after on march 8th :dance: its good to see an end in sight and hopefully she wont be too huge by then.


----------



## ricschick

Oh good plan Melissa!! I don't think you will go another 2 weeks!! My prediction is 1st match @ 12.27pm&#128522;

Sacha I hope things are better today?? 

I got another bargain today 4 avent closer to nature bottles for £10! From Asda which I think is walmart in America?? So was pleased with that!! &#128522; not been feeling baby move as much as I thought I would by now only the odd little poke?? Should I be worried do you think? Xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

I never felt as much movement this time Claire, turns out I have anterior placenta ,maybe you will be the same. After about 22-23 weeks I felt loads though and every day since xx

Xx


----------



## allforthegirl

Quick update, still in hospital. Took balloon out that was fine. Though I have been suffering with headaches because of all the fluids they had pushed on me. It dropped my milk supply which blows. And now I have a temp which is not going away. 

I hope you all are doing better than me. Miss chatting with you all


----------



## blessedmomma

oh my hun! its just one thing after another right now :hugs: whats their plan from here???


----------



## ricschick

Oh Sacha I hope your better soon bless you!! 

Donna that's what I'm thinking because the odd movement I do feel, feels as if it's really low down in my pelvis nothing higher up. I've found another bargain! &#128522; a changing station/table not sure what you'd call it lol you put the changing mat on top and it has shelves underneath for a bargain price of £10!! Ha ha I love fb &#128540;picking it up tomorrow. X


----------



## crysshae

Sacha - I'm glad things are moving in the right direction. Will continue praying you heal completely very soon.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Sacha hope you feel better real soon, do you have Zander with you or is he at home? Really feel foryou hun, such a special time marred with this. Get better soon xxx


Claire yay for another bargain! I love a bargain too. Next jack and Jill market is on the end of March so will be going along there forlots of pink stuff if baby is a girl lol, and if not top look for highchair, jumperoo, baby gym etc lol. 

xxx


----------



## allforthegirl

I have to stay a few more days. I have developed a fever so they are treating me for that and going for a head ct because of my headache that just won't go away. There also is still a chance of transfusion and hysterectomy. Though he said that I'm am in a lot better state because of the placenta pills. They prevented me from needing an immediate transfusion. Started taking them again today in hopes to help my milk, maybe they will prevent another transfusion cause my levels were ow yesterday.


----------



## allforthegirl

Donna yes he is with me. I think I would be a mess without him.


----------



## ricschick

Sacha I'm so sorry your going through this I really hope your better soon xxx

Donna I'm going to a similar market called mums2mums on the 22nd march good timing as we will no the sex of the baby!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Sacha I really hope you recover soon hun and don't need the hysterectomy. Glad your little man is with you, lots of skin to skin and your milk will flourish again. Take care xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

Sacha- :hugs:

had tons of contractions today. got to 3-5 mins apart. first check I was at 2cm. then 3cm and hour later. they had iv line in my arm and epi guy came in to get ready to do it. then they had shift change and the new dr wanted me to stay an hour longer and get checked again first. I tried to tell her about my fast labors and that I could already have the baby by then. she didn't care. it really stressed me out and I noticed contractions that were getting 2 mins apart were starting to hurt less and less. then become more sporadic. was checked after an hour and was still 3, but I wasn't surprised since they were starting to slow down and not hurt as much. this has never happened to me. was that just false labor?? would I have dilated at all if it was false labor? I cant help but think I got so stressed out about the new dr and not being able to get the relief of the epidural that I stalled somehow. still having contractions, a lot more than usual. but not in a pattern or as intense. now im worried I will go to bed and wake up in full blown labor and not make it back in time :(

starting to think I should pray to make it to induction and not get another sweep next Monday so I at least have a shot of being at the hospital and having some relief. and praying she isn't too big by then, but if she is at least taking comfort in the fact that I will already be there where they can do something about it


----------



## wannabubba#4

Wow mel!! so close hun, cannot believe one doctor was willing to give you the epidural, and the next not!!
So presume you went home again after all this, or are you still at the hospital?

I am trying to stay positive and enjoy my last few baby free / being pregnant weeks but just with my midwife mentioning induction yday, I am getting scared!! I do not want that! Last experience was so horrid! Could actually cry! And stupidly, I am not even term yet! Get a grip Donna! Due datettomorrow, still two weeks to go spontaneously, just want my baby now xxx

How are you Sacha feisty Mel Kellie Iesha, Beccy? How are all those gorgeous babies

How are things going crystal? Hope you are hanging in there, sure you will get that bfp soon xxx

AnnMarie and Claire how are your gorgeous bumps? 

xx


----------



## ricschick

Mel woohoo I don't think baby will be in there much longer!! Any twinges Hun straight up the hospital!! 

Donna hang in there! You've still got 2 weeks for baby to come! What will be will be! 

How are you Sacha? I hope your getting better. 

How's everyone else? X

My bump is getting bigger! And getting sore lol bending is getting hard. And iam feeling tired today.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Claire, wonder if you will find out what team you are on before me lol? Blue or pink? Haha!! 

xx


----------



## crysshae

Sacha - I pray everything gets sorted out and you don't need surgery. I'm happy to hear Zander is with you. 

Donna - I'm doing well, thank you. Taking my egg quality cocktail lol and praying for a sticky BFP. How are you feeling? Still having BH? Is tomorrow the due date from the scan or your ovulation date? I hope you find out your team before Claire. Lol.

Claire - I'm sorry your feeling sore. Maybe little one is pushing on you today.


----------



## blessedmomma

Crystal- yay for your egg cocktail!!!! :dance: hope its a sticky bfp this month :hugs:

Claire- cant wait to hear the gender. im saying boy, but based on nothing lol. I don't even have an instinct about my own babies :haha:

Donna- I hope you go before an induction!!! you don't need another crap experience with it. I do think some women its just smooth and easy and others it just doesn't work out well with :hugs:

how are our ladies with babies doing???

afm- we got home around midnight so didn't get to sleep til about 1. slept in til 9 though so that made up for it lol. I didn't think it was possible, but I do believe I was so afraid and nervous about what was going on that it stalled. I woke up twice last night and had clear outs. I never poo at night, so that was very strange. today started having bh again. had them yesterday during the day also, and I usually only have them around bedtime so its odd. also went to the store and got home only to lose 3 huge chunks of plug! don't think I have ever lost so much all at once with any pregnancy. pretty nervous today, but DH stayed home since we got back so late last night. reeeeeeaaally just want to make it to induction now after that experience.


----------



## tryn4

$%$%&^%$^&* 3rd time I am re writing this post, my laptop keeps closing the &%$%E#%&^ screen on me grrrr. I will be brief .
SACH-im so sorry you are going thru this shit! Give Z a big kiss from me & thank him for watching over his mama, keep us updated. 

I did individual responses, but this is the 3rd re -write, so before it all deletes, i will sum up.
Claire-avent bottles are great. I get mine from walmart ;)
Donna & Mel-waiting on the babies please :)
Crys & AnnMarie-hey guys hope everything is well!
Feisty mel & Kellie-give Rosie Rose & Jness big kisses & hope u are both good.
AFM im about 18 lbs down, 20 lbs less than pre pregnancy but i will probably put it back on. pregnancy speeds up my metabolism, afterwards im a big blob. My nephew Liam turned 5 last saturday, we took a few pics at the party which I am attaching if this crap laptop allows. Will try & sort this out, Kaliyah is a hand baby hence the infrequent posts, She still is really good, just loves to be held. Smooches to all, will try to be on way more.
 



Attached Files:







afterk.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 6









dad&k.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 5









kk.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 7









kkt.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 5









kkl.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## crysshae

Mel - I'm sorry your experience last night was so bad and you're nervous now. I know you are but be watchful. I always had to clear outs in the beginning stages of labor. 

Iesha - Lovely pictures. You look great! And so does everyone else. Beautiful family!


----------



## tryn4

Thanks Crys, am praying for your sticky sticky :)


----------



## wannabubba#4

Crystal i am still having BH mainly in the evening but not uncomfortable or progressive in anyway, feel I am in for the long haul again! Tonight I am okay with this, but sobbed all day because I was so sore and so worried about induction. End of the day, baby will be here by end March lol... Hope not that late lol. I ate lots of chocolate and cried a lot and feel better for it. Always do feel better at night when my hubby comes in and give me a hug though xx 
My due date tomorrow is from scan date because that it's the one the midwife uses! Only 39 weeks today from ovulation date! I really do not know what to think! Could I be wrong and scan be right? Why would two fertility sites pinpoint my ovulation on the same day if it was not correct. If I only ovulated on CD 13 how could I already be nearly a week pregnant? And if scan was right , it means I ovulated around CD6, is this even possible to ovulate the day after AF stops? 

I need to try and get into my head that I am not due to next week, and stop symptom spotting lol, not gone happen that this baby is in anyway early lol


Blessed Mel, hope you are okay hun, and baby is nice and quick when it does happen.

Iesha, J is gorgeous, lovely family pics xxx

Love to everyone xx


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

In laws here for the week so I'm on even less! I'm sorry I'm still missing so much. 

Sach~ I sure hope you don't have to have surgery! Healing prayers for you!

Mel & Donna, can't wait for those babies! :)

Claire~ SO exciting that you'll found out the sex soon! WOOT! Love your bump pic as well. 

Aisha~ Looking awesome girly! Love your little girly. 

Crystal~ So many good vibes for you girl! HUGS!!

Ness is doing well, we went through a bit of a formula debacle. . .but we're sorted out now. She's still not sleeping at night, so much for the formula myth that they sleep so well. 5 weeks today! I'll update more and hopefully be on more soon! <3 to you all! Sorry for those I've missed, lunch is on the table!


----------



## crysshae

Donna - I don't remember there being any question as to when you ovulated on your chart the month you announced. I'm sure your dates are right. The scan measurements can be off by even a fraction that early and change your dates. Like the midwife told you, she thinks you're right but she has to use protocol. So I'd say you're not due just yet. 

Kellie - I hope Jenessa settles at night for you soon. Does she sleep more during the day than at night?


----------



## allforthegirl

Well I have some good news. Should be able to go home tomorrow. So far no surgery is needed


----------



## crysshae

That's wonderful Sacha! Take care of yourself.


----------



## tryn4

Soooo glad to hear @ Sach


----------



## wannabubba#4

Great news Sacha, how you are feeling better xx

I know in my head I am not even due yet crystal but my head keeps jumping in and shoutiing but the scan said lmao!! And i so wish it was true because I do not want to have that fight in two weeks when I am getting the disparaging looks and remarks about hurting my baby by going over 14 days :(

Kellie sorry you are not getting much sleep at night hun. Three out of four of my babies were terribly sleepers lol, expecting the same again! Hope you are being a rest through the day xx


----------



## ricschick

Sacha that's great news! I hope you have a speedy recovery!! 

Donna would it make a difference to your due date if you take in to consideration that it can take up to a week for implantation? From ovulation. Maybe that's why your dates are a week out? Tell me if I'm being stupid lol! But it is a tricky huh!! X

Iesha you look wonderful!! And you have a lovely family. X

Kellie I'm sure she will sleep thru soon mine have all been ff and slept thru from 6 weeks x 

Mel I still think Saturday will be the day!! When would they induce? Can you request it a bit earlier as your so worried about it? Xx 

Afm it dawned on me in the car this morning if not felt baby move I think since yesterday morning I've proded and poked and still nothing I'm getting a little concerned. Come on baby MOVE!!!!


----------



## ricschick

Just felt a little kick phew!!


----------



## Masonsbaby

Hi guys im great thanks breastfeeding was very painful for ages but is getting better I think had consultant visit today she thinks I've got raynauds :( but im not giving up he's great at night usually stays asleep between feeds(in our bed) and had 2-3 hours between feeds so I get some sleep also usually only poo's at daytime too lol. I just lov him so much our bond is amazing the first week was pretty horendous for tears and no sleep but I feel great now hope everyone else is enjoying these first weeks and those getting close to labour I wish U all the luck in the world!!!!! Xxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Thanks Beccy, glad the getting is getting easier xx

Claire, if implantation was a week later then I would have an extra week on top of my dates again lol. My ovulation date is after when they say I conceived lol :) 
Glad you felt baby moving xx


----------



## allforthegirl

We are home now. I wrote up my story.
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/baby-club/2131957-my-sever-postpartum-haemorrhage.html

I will get around soon to acknowledge everyone very soon.:flower:


----------



## tryn4

Get well Sach! Xo

Glad u felt movement Claire!

Kellie I'm so worried about Kaliyah sleeping. She's such a cuddler, I'm worried I won't be able to get her to sleep in her crib. I'm sure nessa will settle, she is still a lil one, pretty new!


----------



## allforthegirl

Iesha I co slept with my last LO and he had no problem eventually sleeping on his own. I think some babies are just cuddlers. I am just enjoying it while I can cause I now know that I will never be able to have another baby, and I want all this to last as much as I can.

Beccy oh I so hope you don't have raynauds it isn't fun at all. It makes things very difficult. Though I am glad that it is getting better for you!

Claire I am so glad you finally felt a kick. I hated when he would have a sleepy day or two, scare me then make a fool out of me:haha:

I hope that everyone is doing well. I am sorry I haven't been able to address everyone, but I will be able to be more personal now that I am home!!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

So glad you're home Sacha! Hugs!

Yay for movement Claire!

Glad things are going well Beccy! :) :) 

My in-laws left this morning. It was nice to have them but hoping for a bit of a routine now until my girls come in another 2 weeks. We had a good night Thursday night, so there's light at the end of the tunnel. ;) Last night wasn't as good but we're heading in the right direction. I know she's doing fine and totally normal. I'm just a wuss with so little sleep. She does sleep much better during the day than at night, but yesterday afternoon and evening spent some long periods awake which is great. She's quite the chunker and filling up her bassinet sooner than we were hoping. I think we'll probably get a crib this week. 

Hopefully for this week at least I'll be able to catch up with you all! 

Anxious for updates from you all! <3


----------



## ricschick

I'm sorry Sacha you won't be able to have anymore is that because of the risk of bleeding? Glad your on the mend now!

Kellie she will settle soon enough I found giving them a bedtime routine from an early age really good so from about 4 weeks I would put them to bed upstairs with the monitor and go and feed as and when and they were all sleeping thru from 6-8 weeks x

Yep baby was just teasing me yesterday as the baby spent most of the day then kicking me and I even felt kicks higher up above my belly button which was really nice. 
Feeling fed up today I'm getting really big now and dh has had to be out most of the day we haven't really seen him in the week as he has been working late so I'm just a little fed up as I don't have the energy to venture out today with the kids which makes me feel guilty and them bored. Oh well hopefully tomorrow will be better. X


----------



## allforthegirl

Claire i was not planning on having any more children. So this wasn't a big disappointment for me, but definitely makes me realize I won't be able to change my mind if we win the lottery or something. But then again if I win the lotto I will adopt a baby girl LOL


----------



## FeistyMom

Sacha so glad things are improving and you are home! 

Iesha & Kellie little Rosie is a cuddles too. I'm suspecting reflux because she will wake with a panic or pain cry pretty much anytime she's asleep n her back. I'm trying to enjoy it, but.... Sleep is also nice! 

Charl & Beccy how are your little ones doing? Cord fall off finally? Took 2 weeks for Rosemary to lose hers. 

Melissa & Donna March has arrived! You will have your babies this month! So exciting hope you are both feeling OK. 

Hope all who are expecting are able to be comfy and getting enough sleep! 

AFM pretty sure I'm slipping into ppd. I feel really dumb about it but and I don't want to admit it but all I really want to do is sit and hold the baby and I seem to cry so much. Still managing to go through the motions of 'normal' but the house is falling apart And even feeding the family is a bit beyond me. Was thinking it was just cuz I'm not sleeping but I think the not sleeping is actually because I'm getting depressed if that makes sense. Not really sure how to handle this. If I admit I need help I will feel inadequate and like having another baby was a mistake or something. But I already feel inadequate. We had a super busy week - one of the ways I try to shake myself out of a funk, but it just left me exhausted! Basketball game Thursday night, hockey game Friday night, I took girls to Gymnastics this morning and then another basketball game this afternoon followed by a trip to froyo. And now I'm useless with a headache and exhausted and can't figure out dinner. I'm a total loon. 

Anyone else having almost constant headaches? I'm still taking pain killers about once a day or more.


----------



## blessedmomma

Claire- so glad baby moved!! :)

Kelly- sorry janessa isn't sleeping so well. hope she does better very soon :hugs:

Donna- I have always trusted my own dates, but the OB's here follow scan dates. if we are following our cycle and especially if ttc at the time, we know when we ovulated. 

Sacha- glad you are home :hugs2:

Beccy- hope you don't have raynauds. its horrible. but at least if you know you have it you can do what you need to in treating. it wont go away completely, but there are things to make it not so bad.

Iesha- wow you look fabulous already!!! and she is so stinkin precious. love the pics with daddy and her siblings holding her :cloud9:

Mel- :hugs: you are by no means inadequate and ppd speaks nothing of her being a mistake. its all hormones and out of your hands. having a big family and caring for a newborn is hard stuff to handle. just one day at a time love!

afm- just trying to take it easy. induction in a week. trying to make it to that. cant believe I made it to march and 38 weeks!!! :dance:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Melissa 6 days until induction yay!! Will fly past hun, if you even make it that far. So exciting! 

Iesha Kellie Sacha Charlene Mel beccy hope you are all getting lots of cuddles off those gorgeous babies and getting enough rest. I am guilty of co sleeping with my infants and holding and cuddling them as and when I can, they are tiny for such a short time and I plan to do the same this time ( Dawson allowing lol) because I know it is my last baby this time lol.

I am dreading Wednesday, need to tell my midwife I am declining induction !! They are going to have avright go at me, I am sure xxx


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Awe Feisty Mel. . .big hugs! I'm crying daily and only have one little one! Hang in there girl!

Donna~do you think it will be an issue for them to not induce? I'm sure I missed a post somewhere along the road. ;) Hopefully you'll go on your own before!

Melissa~glad you're taking it easy!

AFM just experienced about 12 hours of J sleeping 20 min at a time and screaming every couple minutes while awake. She's screaming like she's in pain and pulling off the bottle and screaming as well. She's only taking a couple ounces at a time (we were up to 4). I was at wits end when hubby came home last night after working a very long day and I knew he had to go back in this morning at 7am for another 12 hours minimum. We finally got her to take about 3 oz, she hadn't slept well all day long, got her to sleep in the swing. Hubs stayed in the living room with her, sleeping on the love seat (he's the bomb) and she slept for 5 hours straight. I fed her about 3 ounces and she slept 3 more hours. THANK YOU JESUS. She only took 2 oz this morning but has been sleeping for over an hour again in the swing. I'm wondering if this is reflux as well. My 15 yr old had a wicked case of it. 

So grateful for my hubby and being able to get some sleep. I was at wits end and practically sobbing by the time he got home.


----------



## allforthegirl

Mel - Oh momma like Melissa mentioned it is just hormonal and I also believe that lack of sleep just exasperates things. You are doing everything right. Seeing your Dr and getting a prescription to help your hormones may be just what you need. I would be right where you are if I didn't have my pills. As for your headaches I had a nasty one with my low blood levels. So not until my levels started to go back up did my headaches go away. Are you still bleeding heavily?? I wonder if that is why but hormones can give you headaches too. I sure hope you find some relief soon. I had to be on morphine just to give me slight relief. My LO's cord fell off the sunday evening before I hemorrhaged, since it is still messy and bloody. So I guess it still isn't completely healed.

Melissa - how exciting and Congrats for making it to 38 weeks!!

Donna - I hope that they don't give you too much grief about saying no to the induction. Stand your ground and you will get your home birth. Can't wait to read all about it!!

AFM - we are still struggling with BFing. My nipples are so sore and he seems to want to eat all the time, like he is not feeling full enough. I would like to take the Adalate but scared that may have affected my bleed, but I am in tons more pain the last day or so.. Plus I am taking so many different pills now I don't even have any room for food right now. I may even have to start taking more like the fenugreek & blessed thistle. I am so frustrated that I may not be making enough milk for my baby, he is fussy. I am doing everything right, drinking to thirst (not too much), taking extra iron to increase my blood volume, putting him to the breast when ever he fusses (almost every hour or less), sleeping skin to skin all night, yet I feel it isn't enough. Maybe I am not sleeping enough, even if I spent the whole day on the couch so it wasn't like I did much of anything. This makes me want to cry. I went from being able to feed him more than enough on one side at one feeding, to hardly enough off both sides. I am so scared that I am failing him. On a more positive note my little man is really good at moving himself. While we are in bed at night I will lie him down a few inches away from me and when he wakes up to nurse I find him lying right next to me all nuzzled up. Also too when we are changing his bum he will roll himself over to his stomach. I have even found him sleeping on is stomach in the middle of the night. I am shocked at what he is accomplishing already. Is this normal? i don't remember all of this.


----------



## allforthegirl

Kellie I sorry she is having issues!! I feel your pain, my LO is doing the very same thing&#8230; I just figure it was from lack of milk. He will nurse and squirm and get mad and fuss at the breast, then cry off the breast, then only sleep a few minutes to wake up and want to eat again. He will burp and act like he is going to spit up but swallows it all back down only to do it again. He has done this from birth. I also thought it to be from the thrush I am battling with.


----------



## ricschick

Mel I'm so sorry your feeling so down. And is nothing to do with your abilities as a mother or anything like that its all hormonal and if they can help you feel better it can only be a good thing, talk to your dr Hun xxx

Kellie ahh bless her maybe she has colic? And thank goodness for your dh! I hope things get better. 
 
Melissa woohoo only a week to go! I bet you can't wait now! 

Donna try not to worry you still have a week and a half til there dates say you will be 2weeks over , try not to stress and worry this week and hopefully baby will come on there own! 

1 week to our scan! I'm soooo excited I can't wait! I have a hen day on Saturday I'm not going to the evening as there going to a rollar disco, but il be knackered by then anyway seeing has we have to travel to the city for this afternoon tea.:wacko: 
Dh is putting the cot together today :happydance: so I can start getting the nursery together and put up my wall stickers:happydance:


----------



## Masonsbaby

hi girls we are going well I too thought I was getting pnd again but after 2weeks started to feel better it can take a few weeks for ure hormones to settle back but ure not a failure Mel be kind to herself and def talk to someone hun xx
Nipples R still blanching and sore and the pulling from the back when feeding can b terribly painful :( but we R still going lol think he has some reflux too as he burps alot and spits up alot also seems to b in pain pulling up his legs and fussing on and off the breast but he's pretty easy to settle and very cuddly so its not too bad 
Hope all ure lo's R doing well! 
We also cosleep I can't imagine it any other way Leighton also likes to b held ALOT lol so he's in my arms most of the day but they R small for such a little while I just want to enjoy every minute xx


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Glad you guys are doing pretty well Beccy! :) Hugs!

Took Ness to the ped this morning after our nightmarish weekend. First step is to switch her to soy, if she's not better in a week, switch to nutramigen or alimentum. . .if that doesn't work we'll do some reflux testing. Of course they don't do pediatric PH probe testing here, we have to go 4 hours to Denver. Hoping it's just a milk allergy. Little chunky monkey weighed 10lbs 13oz with clothes on. CRAZY!! :)


----------



## allforthegirl

Beccy - yup that totally sounds like you have raynauds&#8230;. sorry girl that sucks!! Are you having the constant pain? Unfortunately I do if it is colder in the house.

Kellie - Wow that nutrmigen is expensive. I had to do that with #2 and it was over $100 a week ((YUCK)) wow you do have a chunky monkey!! My squishy was weighed in at 8lbs 2oz today and I was really happy with all our struggles!!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

She's still a hot mess, even with the soy. I hope we don't have to do nutramigen, we did with my 15 yr old, then to EleCare, even more of a nightmare. Hoping for the best!

She was 7lbs 13oz at 37 weeks even, so I'm not too surprised on her weight at almost 6 weeks. I have big babes. ;)


----------



## ricschick

Wow $100 a week omg!! That's rediculous! I hope she settles soon kellie bless her. X
I hope everyone else is good!! 
Donna how's thing with you? 
Afm feeling bigger kicks now and getting bigger by the day can't believe im half way come Saturday!! &#128563; little Jamie has tonsilitus do he is off nursery bless him I just hope it doesn't go around the family although I never get it Ellie's and dh don't have any tonsils so really it's just Emma as Lucy doesn't seem to catch it either infact she has a high immunity to a lot of things. So hoping em doesn't get ill. Can't wait til Monday!! &#128541;&#128512;&#128515;&#128525; and in starting to get heartburn. &#128530;


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I'm sorry you've got sickies Claire! HUGS! So exciting to be half way though! :) :) :)


----------



## tryn4

Good morning lovelies!

So hearing all your bf struggles has just made me realize that for me bottle feed was the best decision. I just know I couldn't cope even though its for a great payoff.

Sach-makes me a little sad to think that u now are done even though u didn't plan on more. You know us girls hate the word "NO" LOL...glad your home, on the mend & u just enjoy that lil boy more than ever. Spoil him!

Claire-hang in there-I had terrible heartburn at the end, I lived on tums :( it went up to my ears lol

Donna-don't let anyone give u a go, you are the seasoned vet!

Melissa-can't wait! So excited for u!

Feistymel-your so hard on yourself! I feel I deserve medal if I cook a meal lol...I just folded laundry that was sitting there SINCE I had Kali! Slacccccccker! 

Kellie-hope nessa settles. Sounds like colic for sure & I bet its a lactose intolerance thingy. Kaliyah had a moment last night, cried for hours with just a few breaks. I think she was overtired or something but it was exhausting! 

Afm-doing ok, is anyone still bleeding? I am although its light I can't remember how long this stage lasts. As for Kali, she will have good naps in her crib IF I put her on her tummy. She definitely likes tummy sleeping. Oh well I can't worry about it but my husband won't let me put her down that way at night, he is so paranoid, so of course diva is still in our bed. As I mentioned she was so fussy n miserable last night, we both tried to settle her finally I had to stand up and rock her, she finally slept, only woke for a feeding at 3am, but went right back to sleep & woke up after 7am so wasn't too bad other than my numb arm LOL. She got weighed in yesterday fatty is 7lbs 6 oz! Still wearing newborn sizes...did I tell u guys I had to go out n buy her everything in tiny newborn or like up to 10lbs size (carters carries some super cute ones) NOTHING 0-3 fits her. Literally swallows her up!


----------



## ricschick

Iesha I feel the same I think those that are bf deserve a medal!! I just couldn't do it, and I have a thing that I don't like them touched even by myself. 
I think last time I had bleeding/spotting up until about 6 weeks after!! But that's just me. I saw myself in a long mirror today as we don't have any indoors and boy do I look big!!!&#128563; ahh well! 

Iesha she sounds so cute and small and a good sleeper once she's asleep! I hope my baby is slightly smaller this time lol x


----------



## allforthegirl

Claire Awe I bet you look awesome!! I know that I felt huge too at 20 weeks, my mother was constantly telling me that "if he is that big already you won't make full term!" Thanks mom! I am sorry your LO has tonsillitis, I suffered badly of that growing up and then finally had to have them removed at 20, so I feel for her!! Poor thing, I hope she recovers fast!! I had horrible heartburn around 20 weeks too. I took zantac, not sure what it would be over there, but it was a life saver for me.

Iesha - Ya it sucks, but I truly believe that my life depends on that I never have another child. It is loud and clear that the universe is screaming at me to stop! I am still bleeding but that I think has more to do with the procedure than anything, but I don't think that it is a bad thing. I think I read in my postpartum hand book that it is normal to bleed from 14-21 days, as long as it isn't still heavy and still passing clots I think you should be fine. Though call your dr if you aren't sure. You two are talking like this is hard, I honestly found FF way worse. I hated having to get out of bed at night to make a bottle way harder on me. Then having to clean all the bottles and sterilize everything was just too much work for me. So I think you guys need a medal!! :flower: Kali sounds so cute!! I too still have my little squishy in nb clothing so I completely understand how the other clothing swallow them up. We had no choice while in the hospital as he managed to pee or poop all over everything nb outfit we owned and since DH had to stay with me in the hospital he couldn't leave long enough to wash the clothing, so we had to put him in 3 mth. He looked like a tiny potato in a giant sack LOL

AFM I didn't get much sleep either. He seemed so restless, eating every hr it seemed. So strange...


----------



## tryn4

Claire-I guarantee u look beautiful. I feel so big now, n flabby, miss my hard bump but not the pain n inability to move around. 

Sach-I guess its 6 of one half a dozen of the next. I make her bottles at night, so I wash, sterilize & prepare feed, that takes us thru the day until the next evening. Yes Kali looks like an 80's executive with huge shoulder pads in her 0-3 clothes LOL...gets in her mouth too!

I think she is having maybe a gas issue. She just doesn't sleep as soundly, she sometimes squeals & makes that noise like she's complaining lol like a pigeon. Forget putting her down. That won't last 2 minutes. She is sleeping on my chest right now, I feel like a bum...what housework?


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Soy has been a miracle!! Woohoo! Sleeping, happy baby Ness! :)


----------



## crysshae

That's wonderful, Kellie!


----------



## allforthegirl

Oh Kellie that is great news!! I am glad that she is doing so much better!! I bet you feel like a million bucks today!!


----------



## allforthegirl

So last night we decided to put him to sleep on a wedge pillow so that he wouldn't lie flat, and he slept so much better than the night before. He was weighed Mon and he has gained! check out his cheeks!!


----------



## crysshae

So cute and wide-eyed!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Such a doll! Glad he slept better for you. I wonder if a wedge would help here. Ness sleeps better in her swing (we don't even have it swinging, just likes the incline) than the bassinet.


----------



## ricschick

Great news kellie!! 

And so cute Sacha!!!


----------



## allforthegirl

Kellie I think it couldn't hurt really. Specially if she already rather sleep up right. Even a nursing pillow would work. I don't have one of those as my torso is too short and my boobs hang too low so I don't have one anymore!

Donna, Melissa, Mel, Ann-Marie, Char, Crystal ---- how are you feeling hun? ( I hope I am not missing someone)


----------



## Chalrhow

Sacha... lovely photo... great news he has put on weight :)

Iesha... I still have bleeding, Im sure i had stopped bleeding by around 3 weeks after the others, not sure if its something i should see my doctor about, as about a week after my section i had no bleeding, then about just over a week ago it all started again, its getting lighter but still sometimes heavy.

Donna... How are you ? 

FeistyMom... :hugs: How are you feeling ? PPD doesn't make you inadequate... Was feeling pretty down myself last week, hormones and OH going back to work, i felt i wasn't coping... But have a word with your doctor, I had PND after my 1st and left it weeks before going to my doctor, and it got alot worse, took a while for me to start to feel better and i struggled to bond with my son :hugs:

Kellie... Glad you have a happy baby now :)

Sorry i know ive missed lots of people... Trying to post this quickly before baby wakes up.

Few photos..
 



Attached Files:







KrystenandMya.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 7









MyaandKrsyten.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 7









Mya2.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## wannabubba#4

Kellie so glad the feeding is sorted and you are getting sleep now hun!
Sacha, Zander is so cute xxx
Charlene, gorgeous pics hun, hope you are doing well and recovery is going well xx

I saw my midwife today and had a sweep, 3cm dilated 50% effaced and lost some bloody plug fingers crossed it does something . she never pushed for induction, was lovely about it all, I will need to see a consultant on Monday to discuss delivering post dates.

Hope won't need to worry about it, trying to be optimistic, even though sweeps never worked in the past. Bishops score is 8, so very favorable to work. 
Midwife says she thinks I will be really quick when I do go into labor, so please can I phone as soon as I feel anything lol. Hope she is right. xx


----------



## Chalrhow

Donna is 3cm not really good ? I bet you have baby before the weekend... im keeping everything crossed... Im starting to feel almost normal, and aslong as i don't do too much im not too sore... Need some decent weather now so i can get out the house more often

Claire... Not long till your scan :happydance: Great that your feeling loads of movement now... kinda missing my bump, not missing the pain or heartburn though !!

blessedmomma... How are you ? Not long till induction :)

Masonsbaby... Glad your feeling better, getting more sleep and breastfeeding is better :)

Mya is now bottle fed :( 4 oz every 3 to 4 hrs during the day and sleeps about 6 hrs through the night... She was last weighed at 14 days old and was 8lbs 3oz... Her cord finally fell off on day 17... Pretty gutted about giving up breastfeeding... Hate making/washing/sterilizing bottles :cry:


----------



## crysshae

Char - They are adorable! Sorry you weren't able to continue breastfeeding. I hope you're not too hard on yourself. 

Donna - 3 cm and 50%! Isn't that really really good for not being in labor yet? Or was it that way last time too?


----------



## allforthegirl

Char - thanks, I am surprised, granted this was two different scales, but he went from 8 2 to 8 11 in two days. What a porker!! As for your bleeding I would say something to your Dr about it changing in amount of flow. I just know that that could be an indicator of an infection or retained placenta. That is what happened to me. :( Hey and don't be hard on yourself about having to move towards the bottle. Where you just not making enough milk or? (ps if this is the case I would really wonder about retained placenta, that is a side effect :wacko:) You are doing the best with what you can :hugs: Oh and your LO is so cute!! Love all the pics!

Donna I think 3 cm on your own is a great number to be at. I agree you may just have that baby soon. Can't wait.


----------



## blessedmomma

hi ladies! had my sweet girl Sophia Lynn on sunday march 2 at 9:52pm. she weighed 7 lbs 3 oz and 19 1/2 inches, not bad for 38+1. tons of curly black hair :cloud9:



I had thought my water broke last week on wed but they said it was neg. on sunday I thought I might still be leaking and we had a snow storm moving in. went back in and it was positive. got admitted and my epidural placed then Pitocin started. they said it was moving kinda slow and that I would probably be ready to deliver around midnight or 1am. 10 minutes later I was complete lol. epi had run out and worn off so I was in pain until they topped it up. pushed her out in about 5-6 pushes. seriously was less than 5 minutes. very easy and lovely birth experience. could not have asked for a better one!

she is doing just wonderful. was bfing and she had a touch of jaundice so I started supplementing with formula. last night though she refused the bottle so I started nursing her solely again. milk came in today and she still wont touch a bottle. hopefully my milk being in will be enough to move along the jaundice.


----------



## allforthegirl

Melissa she is absolutely wonderful! What a stinker that she won't take the bottle, but breast milk will make the jaundice go away fastest. Though a little isn't too bad, as long as she is nursing at least every 2-3 hrs. Wow and you do go fast!! Glad you were in when you went in!! CONGRATS! <3


----------



## crysshae

She's gorgeous Melissa! Congratulations!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Beautiful girls Char! I'm sorry about bf'ing. . .it didn't work out for us either. HUGS

Huge congratulations Melissa!! :) :) :) Gorgeous little one!


----------



## FeistyMom

Congratz Melissa! She is gorgeous, and I'm glad you had such a great experience :) Especially since the storm was coming!

Charl - *HUGS* great pix! And remember - feeding your baby is what is important, not whether its a bottle or a breast. I think you should get checked out *just* in case for the bleed. With my first, I stopped bleeding very quickly, and then 10 days later I passed a very large clot and gushed blood and started hemorrhaging out. Somewhat similar to Sacha, I woke up in a pool of my own blood and was TOTALLY freaked out. My situation wasn't as severe as Sacha's but since then I've tried hard to take it a lot easier until my 6 week checkup.

I am having the opposite of bonding issues. I'm completely enraptured by Rosemary to the point that I don't really want to have anything to do with anyone or anything else. I'm trying REALLY hard to break out of it, but the kids are ALL home this week (the older girls have had low fevers, and my oldest also complains of headache/sore throat, but they have a TON of energy), and I have not been enjoying it at all. I get cross with my toddler, but when I put the baby down and leave the room, I can spend good time with him and enjoy it. But seriously - if I didn't really force myself, I would just sit with Rosemary all day and let everyone else rot and not even think about it. Then I feel really awful for not loving everyone enough. But I figure keeping it inside isn't helping so might as well get it down. Sometimes I find just typing things out helps me get a handle on what I'm really feeling and owning those feelings can be great as a first step towards a solution.

Is everyone else doing ok? Great to hear the LOs are getting sleep! :)


----------



## wannabubba#4

Congrats Melissa, she is beautiful and a lovely size for 38 weeks! That's what I dislike about going to 42 weeks lol, thinking I will probably have a >9lb baby lol, a nice little 6-8lb would be nice lol. They are little for such a short time, especially with they start off big lol ;) 

I was in so much pain last night, was almost phoning midwife and setting up the pool. 
Contraction on top of contraction, the pain was immense and I totally panicked making the pain worse! Know I need to try and relax more in labour lol! But it was that moment of OMG I remember the pain! I cannot do this! There was no regularity to them though! Think after my sweep and DTD my uterus was irritable or something, solidly hard constantly with immense pressure down below and back ache that Meade me feel sick to my stomach! 

Eventually wore off to nothing! Lmao, if that was false labor, how the hell will I cope in real labour??? Scared.com 

Poor hubby was so excited last night! Disappointing this morning to wake up for work and find we are still cooking lol!!

Plus point, it is my edd today from ovulation date so yay for full full term lol xxx


----------



## FeistyMom

Donna - congratz on full term! If you have contractions like that again, could you use your birthing pool for a bath/soak? could treat it like a trial run if it ends up not being the real deal, and it is amazing how much easier it is with warm water and relaxation. 

Given how favorable you were at your sweep, my guess is you have the real labor within the next 3 days though!


----------



## Chalrhow

Melissa... congratulations she is gorgeous !!

I just had health visitor from hell... Felt she was having a go at me constantly... From not resting enough to my 1 yr old not drinking out a cup and not going to enough bug club or drop ins... She made me feel totally crap and burst into tears as soon as she left ! Felt no matter what I told her it wouldnt have been good enough, couldn't wait till she left... probably has me down as a bad mother... honestly in 15 years ive never met a health visitor like her... I was actually feeling pretty good today until she came in !! :(


----------



## ricschick

Melissa ahh I was out by a day lol but congratulations and what a lovely birth experience!! nice and straight forward! she is precious:hugs:

donna :happydance: for contractions I think it will lead to real labour in the next few days!! exciting!!

Charlene just ignore your hv most people have no idea how it Is to have a large family and she just sounds like a right jobsworth!! I would request to not see her again!! :hugs:

Jamie is now well and went back to nursery today dressed as spideman for world book day, so looking forward to Monday!! got a hen do/afternoon on Saturday and have no clue what to wear!! as nothing fits me!:dohh:


----------



## allforthegirl

Mel - I can empathize with you on just wanting to hold you LO all the time. At times too I snap at the older ones for getting in the way of my rest/cuddle time. I just figured it was more due to wanting to enjoy them at this stage.

Donna - wow that sounds like an awesome false start! Even they are disappointing they do do something for the big day. I agree with the other ladies, soon!! Happy full term!!

Charlene - wow what a monster. I would make a complaint about her. She shouldn't be making any mother feel the way she made you feel. That is awful. :nope: Please don't take it to heart, you are a great mother, and no one should tell you other wise!! :flower:

Claire I am so glad that Jamie is feeling better. As more your outing maybe this is your chance to spoil yourself a bit and pick out a cute top to wear. :winkwink:


----------



## tryn4

Melissa! Congratulations! She is gorgeous! 

Feistymel-same here. I'm so in love with cuddling Kaliyah, I just sit with her all day & watch court shows LOL it is so different for me this time, I actually get to enjoy my baby with no stress, worrying about where the next pack of pampers is coming from, so I've just let everything else go, I want to kiss her, cuddle, love her up all day.

Sach-I'm crushing on Zander...he is so so sweet!

Charl-what is a heath visitor? I would not like anyone coming to my house checking on me. I would not be pleasant to deal with. On the plus side mya is gorgeous little chubs!

Donna-sooooo close sooooooooooo close LOL!

Kellie-glad soy working for nessa! I had to do that with my last son, did a world of good. Even once he was off formula he loved soy milk, refused cows milk, unless it was chocolate (clearly not allergic LOL) he just demanded soy (then again in hindsight he has always been a little tiger that marched to the beat of his own drum)

Hello to Claire, Cryss, annmarie! Did I miss anyone?


----------



## allforthegirl

Iesha - I am totally crushing on him too. He has been smiling at me (not gas) for about a week now, I have been trying my darnedest to get a pic of it but I did get a little smile.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

<3


----------



## Chalrhow

Awwww Sacha that is the cutest little smile :)

Iesha... A health visitor is someone who is supposed to provide help and support... I have had a few in 15 years, you only usually see them to have baby weighed and get vaccines... They usually visit you at home when the baby is a few weeks old to make sure baby has settled in ok, is gaining weight etc, my last health visitor was lovely, i really liked her, trusted her and would feel comfortable talking to her about anything ! 

The health visitor i seen today was horrible... She asked me if i had any help and support other than OH and i said yeah some... she replied 'i mean proper help, as in they don't come up and just cuddle the baby, as in they come up do your shopping, ironing, tidy your house help ?' I said well no, she said 'well you need AT LEAST 1 hour of rest everyday or your health will suffer ! And you don't want that do you ? You have had MAJOR abdominal surgery and you have to rest, so do you think you could ask people to help you' felt she was having a right go at me, if i cant look after my own health then what chance do the children have, then in her next breath shes telling me i need to take the children to more drop ins at nursery etc, because if i don't use the free drop ins then they will stop providing them, thought im supposed to be resting woman !! No matter what i told her, it wasn't good enough and i should have been doing better :( Not actually sure if i can refuse to see her, she is coming back on tuesday :( something to look forward to... but i shouldnt have to see her much after that !! Worst thing was i was actually thinking i had been doing quite good until her today :cry:


----------



## allforthegirl

Iesha I think it would be much like public health nurse. Well at least one comes here after you have a baby. Not sure if you have them come out in Ontario :shrug:


----------



## FeistyMom

Sacha - Zander is so amazing! I haven't had enough smiles to be sure they aren't gas yet, so I'm totally jealous!

Charl - ugh, what a bummer you got a crappy hv :( The idea is so great - not having to take LO out to a doctor's office crawling with germs (which is what we have to do in the States for the 2 week check, and for vaccines, etc later on), but it seems really awful if you get stuck with someone unpleasant or judgmental coming into your house and making you feel bad. Just remember that you ARE doing great! You have been resting more, your kids are doing great, and your little one is growing. Hang in there - maybe she'll be less awful next visit! Or, just burst into tears while she's still there so she gets what kind of negative impact she's having.

Iesha - I love it! I've been watching soooo much tv. Well, the tv has been on, but I'm really watching Rosemary and sleeping.

The girls have been off school this week, because of fevers. But they basically have zero other symptoms and are driving me absolutely CRAZY. I've decided not to even take their temperatures in the morning so I can just send them to school and not feel guilty. But seriously, they have SO much energy, and keep riling DS up - he didn't even nap today :( But I did... which meant there was a lovely mess of toys strewn around the family room when I woke up. I just couldn't stay awake!

I do think I'm feeling better though. Still having heartburn, which annoys the crap out of me. It went away instantly with the other 3, so I'm nervous it is here to stay. Also seem to get a few cramps here and there still but my bleeding is pretty much done. Still getting frequent headaches though. Not worried yet, but hoping they go away soon!

Donna - any more activity? My fingers are crossed for you!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Sacha what a gorgeous smile, Zander really is so cute.

Charlene you are a great mummy and doing a fab job, don't listen to the HV ! Some of them are total jobs Worth's , probably doesn't even have kids herself or has two kids all grown up and doesn't have a clue about your family dynamics! Ignore! Phone and say you cannot make Tuesday, see if by rescheduling you get a different HV maybe xx

Afm another night of contractions and pressure and shooting pains in both my legs and lady bits, then nothing! Lol, hope it means b baby is getting into a decent birthing position!! Or at least a bit more dilation or effacement going on. My midwife phoned yday, sweep still booked for Monday but consultant appointment moved to Thursday. I will get a scan to check fluid levels and diastolic end flow and probably a ctg to check baby and then we have to take it from there! Think it will be booking induction for the beginning of the next week if I am honest, meet them in the middle with dates lol. At least it gives me a few more days to go naturally , if no bubs before then of course. Going to get out and walk today and bounce on my Ball , a few squats and get on my knees scrubbing floors lol

Going over due sucks!! And by my dates I am only 40+1 lmao xx


----------



## tryn4

Charl-gotcha! Still not sure I would like the idea. @ Sach-you get asked if you want a public health nurse to CALL, but I declined this time. I do remember getting a call from them for each of my previous kids, asking if I have any concerns etc. I don't like ppl like that coming n judging my parenting. I got so much bs when I was a single mom, I guess I'm still hanging on to the anxiety of someone criticizing me or assuming I'm a bad parent. The stigma behind being a single mom with (at that time) 4 kids was brutal. It was like oh she must be a drug addict or neglectful etc etc. Especially cuz I was in my early 20's. I always felt guilty until proven innocent, so I'm so weary of these "official" type ppl. Just leave me n mine alone LOL.


----------



## tryn4

I forgot to say Zander smile is melting my heart! I only see Kal smiles in her sleep, so I'm assuming gas, I too have tried to catch a pic but she is too quick.


----------



## ricschick

bnb has changed again?? not sure I like the purple writing?? anyway.

donna all sounds very hopeful did you have anything like this with dawson? im betting by the weekend you will have a baby, and im predicting boy lolxx

sacha zander is so cute!!!
Charlene I would go the complete opersite and and with everything she says come back with an argument, you no best you have done this before and make her aware of that!! be strong:hugs:

omg I cant stop eating!!!!:icecream::pizza::help: im gonna be the size of a house if this carries on!:haha: and im hateing my skin at the moment its all red and blotchy:growlmad: but hay ho its all part of it! 3 more days!!! anyone care to make a guess to weather we are :pink: or :blue: :shrug:

anybody have any tips how to stop the cats from going a toilet in my garden??? its driving me mad!! in our last house the garden was paved but we have a lovely newly laid lawn here and the cats seem to think its for them? xx


----------



## allforthegirl

Mel well he may be smiling and all but it makes me feel like he is already grown up. I am guessing it is because he is such an old soul. He has done this all before lol. I also hate when my kids are sick but don't act it and then run around with their heads cut off. Grr :trouble:

Donna I sure hope your getting ready for all that pain you are going through. Wow and you plan on doing all that? Won't you feel worse bouncing on the ball or squatting or being on your hands and knees???? I could not do any of those without feeling like crap afterwards. 

Iesha we have one that actually comes out for mom then one for baby. That is really bad they made you feel like that. Though here even a social worker came in and asked all these questions like do you have support, do feel safe to go home? I had three people come in and ask all the same questions making me feel like they thought I couldn't handle another baby! They even asked if I was financially sound. wtf?

Claire I have cats but mine are indoor and use a litter box so I'm not sure what you could do. Actually people really don't like cats running free outside, they get all uppity, I hope you get it all figured out.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Claire I guess boy for you too, and only three days till you find out, you are going to know before me at this rate lol.
Lemon juice is supposed to repel cats, put some on a already bottle and spray round the edges of the garden.

Sacha I keep trying to be as mobile add possible but it never lasts, my pelvis aches and I have to give in to it. Wish I was fit enough to go a nice long walk, I tend to have contractions when I walk but it is sore :( oh well, having waited this long, another week or so will be quick I suppose x


----------



## allforthegirl

Donna dang it&#8230; I thought when I saw your name on the last post, I thought for sure you were going to announce your birth. Boooooo 

Even though I could walk I couldn't do anything else you were talking about at all!! So good on you for trying all that stuff.


----------



## FeistyMom

Claire - I'm going to go with :pink: because I seemed to eat more with the girls ;) 

Donna - With DS I did visualization during contractions, imagining my cervix opening up. Worth a shot :D Cant wait to hear how things go, but I'm guessing you dont make it to your Thursday apointment


----------



## allforthegirl

Claire I can't guess I'm rubbish at it. Sorry. I just don't know anything other than boys and each one was a bit different


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Guessing girl Claire! Like Sacha, its all I know. lol

Hang in there Donna! hugs!!!!


----------



## Masonsbaby

Boy Claire xx
Good luck Donna!!


----------



## ricschick

1 more day to go!!!!!!!!!!

and im 20weeks half way there!!


----------



## allforthegirl

:yipee: Yay for 20 weeks!!


----------



## Chalrhow

Claire.. :happydance: 20 weeks... I say girl... what times your scan ? Not sure about the cats... I would try the spray that donna said to try... Ive seen stuff in pets at home to keep cats away from stuff like your furniture, maybe try that ?

Im looking at everyones baby tickers and most babys are now a month old... Wow how fast did that go ?!? :shrug:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Well Claire you will definitely know baby gender before me now I reckon lol, what time it's your scan tomorrow?

I have a sweep at 10am but not gonna hold my breath lol, think baby wants a hospital birth, going against mummy wishes already, I am gonna get a stubborn baby I reckon lol! 

Sure he is a boy now too, just a feeling I have xx


----------



## blessedmomma

sacha- what a cutie!

Donna- I hope you can still have your home birth! cmon LO!!!

Claire- im saying boy, but based on nothing other than it would be nice to even your household out a little

char- what a crap visit! I don't think I would like them coming out to visit me at home at all. seems so intrusive, especially if you get someone you don't like.

afm- bfing is going so much better than with my last monkey. her top lip tie is not as tight so she can latch better. plus im experienced this time so that probably helps. I was up nursing her for 2 hrs straight last night and tried to give her a bottle out of exhaustion. she refused to take it so im hoping to try another kind of bottle. I really want her to take one occasionally, so I hope its not already too late. I also noticed the back of my neck is super sore and tight. think I have been hunching over to feed her so I added a pillow under her today to keep her higher. all in all its going great and I cant complain. the only thing im antsy about is getting her big enough where I don't have to sit up and feed her at night. cant remember how old mason was when I could just pop a boob in without sitting up in bed to latch him on good. really makes me miss ffing right now


----------



## ricschick

The time is flying by isn't it!! Melissa can't believe Sophia is already a week old!! 

Good luck tomorrow Donna!! When's the absolute longest they will let you go to? 

My scan is at 3.50pm I I have to wait all day lol but looking forward to it!! Just hope baby has there legs wide open &#128540;


----------



## wannabubba#4

ricschick said:


> The time is flying by isn't it!! Melissa can't believe Sophia is already a week old!!
> 
> Good luck tomorrow Donna!! When's the absolute longest they will let you go to?
> 
> My scan is at 3.50pm I I have to wait all day lol but looking forward to it!! Just hope baby has there legs wide open &#128540;

Need to see what the consultant says on Thursday. They cannot actually refuse to attend at any point, just goes against medical advice after next Friday. However, I want my home birth but only if baby and me are well. So it will depend on the results ofCTG and scan. I think both are carried out every two days after+14 their dates. I don't know how long I would be happy keeping going for though, hubby says 20th as that it's two weeks past m my date/ or maybe 21st as first official day late from my date 

Just think, if my sweep worked quickly, I could still find out sex before you lol! Need to be quick though haha. # wishfulthinkinglol 

Are you still thinking boy yourself? xx what do the other children want? exciting!! And yay for half way xx:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Masonsbaby

Leighton has severe acid reflux :( on Zantac now poor baby in pain this sux :(


----------



## FeistyMom

Donna - hope things go well with your sweep! Come on baby, don't keep mom waiting!

Claire - fingers crossed your LO isn't shy and gives you a nice glimpse :D

Beccy - poor lil guy! Hope the Zantac helps!


----------



## ricschick

ah hope the zantac works quickly beccy xx

donna im slightly swayed towards boy id say 60/40 boy but you never no!! I hope your sweep works!! maybe youll be that extra cm dilated today too!!


----------



## wannabubba#4

4cm dilated 75% effaced lost more plug, bishops score 9 and baby3/5 palpable now so definite progress but still no baby lol. Got a good sweep but hey no never worked last week lol. Fingers crossed xxx

Enjoy today Claire
Beccy hope your LO is feeling better with the zantac

Xxx


----------



## silver_penny

Just thought I'd pop by and say congratulations on all the babies! 

Claire, I'm going to guess girl for you, hopefully baby will be cooperative.

Donna, I hope you get the homebirth you want!

AFM, I'm 11.4 weeks today. My grandma asked at 8 weeks by putting her hand on my stomach and asking "So, what's this?" I told her "oh, that's my tummy" and she asked, "and what else?" haha, I'm blaming it on grandma's intuition. she seems to just know these things! So my side of the family knows and are very happy about #4. My ILs still don't know, but I'm figuring it will only be a matter of time now, as we live with them and my bump is already starting to get bigger. I don't know why but I'm dreading telling them. Probably because my MIL's reaction has never been "positive"


----------



## crysshae

Sounds like you're well on your way, Donna! I hope little one doesn't keep you waiting much longer. 

Congratulations silver penny. 

Beccy - I hope the Zantac gives your little one complete relief. 

Claire - I hope your little one isn't too shy today!


----------



## ricschick

just got back from our scan and we are team............................:pink::happydance:

very surprised lol but happy all was perfect and spot on for dates even saw baby open and her close her mouth!!


----------



## ricschick

wannabubba#4 said:


> 4cm dilated 75% effaced lost more plug, bishops score 9 and baby3/5 palpable now so definite progress but still no baby lol. Got a good sweep but hey no never worked last week lol. Fingers crossed xxx
> 
> Enjoy today Claire
> Beccy hope your LO is feeling better with the zantac
> 
> Xxx

oh wow donna your nearly half way there!! whats bishops score??


----------



## crysshae

Congratulations Claire!


----------



## Fairydust22

Hi ladies I'm back ttc baby # 6 I'm not sure if u remember me i had a mmc in November then i disappeared i have had a 3 month break now I'm ready to ttc again i so scared i hope everyone is still here :flower: xx


----------



## ladyluck8181

WB Fairydust :flower:

Claire - I am so surprised, I really thought you were going to be team blue lol! Congratulations on your little girl :happydance:

Donna - Hopefully your baby will put in an appearance soon :thumbup:


----------



## Chalrhow

Fairydust22... Welcome back :)

Claire :happydance: congratulations on team :pink: Totally love all the gorgeous pink frilly stuff you can buy for girls... after 4 boys i was totally sick of looking at jeans and jumpers... get a much better selection for girls... my 2 girls will be fed up with pink :blush:

Donna... Definitely think your have a stubborn boy :blue:.. Hope baby comes very soon !! 

Had a visit to the doctors today, part of my section wound bust open... its only about maybe 1cm if that, but was still sore and not nice... lots of pus and blood, so i have antibiotics and painkillers... Doctor thinks it should heal itself... Have health visitor from hell coming tomorrow... hoping i don't have to see her again after tomorrow... Dont know if i should tidy my house or have it messy since she thinks i shouldn't be doing housework.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

WOOT Claire! :) I'm partial to pink over here. ha!

I can't believe that baby is still in residence Donna! :) HUGS! 

Welcome back Fairydust! Good luck in your TTC adventures!

Char~Sounds miserable! ACK! I hope you heal quickly!

Sach~ Hope you're feeling better every day! 

As for us, we've crossed over to bed sharing with Ness in the middle on the nursing pillow (we have the leachco brand that has the velcro strap on it) and for 2 nights in a row she's gone 7 hours in between a feed. She hasn't SLEPT that whole 7 hours, she's usually fussy from 10p-midnight or so after eating but we're DEFINITELY on the right track here! I wasn't comfortable bed sharing but I feel like she's safe this way. . .and we have a king sized bed so it's not a space issue. My oldest will be here in two days, my 15 yr old and her friend will be here Saturday, all of them for a week! So anxious to see everyone and hang out! After that, the mad dash to get things packed up for our move in May.

I hope everyone else is doing well, I'm sure I've missed posts along the way! <3 to you all!


----------



## Fairydust22

Thank you ladies it's lovely being back :happydance: x


----------



## wannabubba#4

Well baby is here!! 

And we are team pink too! 

Had her at home in the pool, crazy quick labour!

First contraction at 19:05, told hubby to take boys to their sisters at half past seven, phoned midwife at 19:45, pool filled and in the water by 20:20, waters went spontaneously at 20:25, midwife arrived at 20:30, baby arrived at 20:48.

No name yet, she weighed in at 8lb 2oz, 53cm long loads of dark hair xxx


Congrats on team pink Claire
Welcome back fairy dust xx good luck hun xx


Feel like super woman lol! And baby is a total booby monster already!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

YAY!! Congratulations on your girly! Glad it all went smoothly. :) Can't wait to see pix!


----------



## crysshae

Congratulations Donna!!!! Wonderful fast labor. Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## blessedmomma

congrats donna!!!!! so happy to hear she is here <3 cant wait to see a pic of another girly with tons of dark hair :cloud9: bet she is just presh

Claire- yay for team :pink:

beccy- hope LO gets better on the meds :hugs:

char- hope your visit goes ok. leave it a mess!!! :haha:

welcome back fairydust :)

kellie- so great you found something that works! we have done bed sharing with all 7 now and absolutely love it <3


----------



## ladyluck8181

Awwww got goosebumps reading that Donna, so proud of you and so happy you got your home birth :happydance::happydance::hugs:

Welcome to the world little miss :flower:


----------



## ricschick

ahh congrats again donna she is beautiful!!! im so pleased you got the birth you wanted!! cant wait to hear what you will call her!! xxx

what does dawson think of her?

when I told Jamie is was a girl he went ohhhh! lol


----------



## wannabubba#4

Lol Dawson seems to have totally forgotten he wanted a brother lol, he is just loving her and very protective haha, keeps the others in check if they leave the door open etc lol.

Eldest son said oh yeah cute, can I have cereal
Middle son said yas it was not born on my birthday ( thursday) via fbook lol
Daughter is totally chuffed, hubby is beyond chuffed and I feel so good and on a total buzz and on the biggest high xxx

Thanks everyone xxxx love you all and promise I will get onpc and get PUC up today xxx


----------



## silver_penny

Congrats Donna on your little girl and your homebirth! Both sound just perfect! :happydance: Both of my boys are so lovey and protective of their sister, its so great to see. It melts my heart every time. And both of my boys like to "feed" their sister when she's on the boob. They will just place their hand on my boob and say "Look! I'm feeding her!" lol


----------



## Fairydust22

Congratulations on the birth of your baby girl :happydance::happydance: xx


----------



## Chalrhow

Congratulations Donna... can't wait to see a pic... glad you got your home birth !!x

Patiently waiting on this woman coming... 15 mins late :coffee:


----------



## ricschick

ahh that's lovely donna!! I think Jamie will be the same too.

I bought some pink things today!! some vests and babygrows and a pair of leggings soooo cute!!!:cloud9:


----------



## ricschick

a little pic of our baby girl!!


----------



## crysshae

So cute, Claire! Love the little nose!


----------



## allforthegirl

Awe yay for more babies!! But holy crap look at all the girls!?!?! Zander is surrounded by them. 

AFM I am finally off my meds!! I go see my OB this aft, so hopefully we get a clean bill of health!!


----------



## ricschick

great news sacha!! xx


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Good luck with your appointment Sacha! I hope it goes well. Zander will be quite the the ladies man around here. :)


----------



## blessedmomma

sacha- hope your apt goes well!!!

donna- I know just what you mean, im still on a high from a week ago <3 cant wait to see her. have you thought of a name yet??


----------



## allforthegirl

Well my apt went well. It was good to see everyone again! Now I need to just get rid of this nasty thrush and we will be golden! 

Donna I can't wait to see pics. 

Hey Z wants to see more pics of his girlfriends ;)


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Glad things went well Sacha!

Here's a couple pix of Ness from this week. :)
 



Attached Files:







jenessa daddy sleeping.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 7









Jenessa bright.jpg
File size: 66.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## allforthegirl

Kellie oh my she is so precious!!


----------



## ricschick

ahh kellie she is soo cute!! I cant wait to have a baby girl again!!


----------



## allforthegirl

So now that I have been off my meds for over 24 hrs I have to say I have a completely different baby!! made me realize how unhappy he was there the last few days!! Wowzers!!

How is everyone else doing today?


----------



## ladyluck8181

I'm great it's V day :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## allforthegirl

Congrats Ann-Marie!!!


----------



## blessedmomma

yay anne-marie! 

sacha- so glad things are getting better :)

afm- I think a slight bit of ppd is setting in. the hormones are crashing lol. it doesn't help that im on nifedipine for the vasospasms and already had low blood pressure so its giving me headaches. my muscles are starting to feel achey and weak from lack of sleep. starting some b vits, vit d3, and magnesium. if it gets worse im finding an herbal or homeopathic remedy


----------



## allforthegirl

Melissa I have been trying the B6 as well. So far nothing seems to work as well as the Adalate/nifedipine. I was just dying to take it after my pph, but it too dropped my bp too much where I couldn't even get out of bed. It was horrible. I hope you get some relief soon. <3


----------



## FeistyMom

Sorry I'm late, but gratz Donna! So glad you had a great homebirth! Hope your recovery goes just as smoothly :)

and yay for more :pink: Claire! The pic is great!

Speaking of pix, lots of cute babies around here :) Nessa looks so cute!

Woohoo for V day Ann-Marie! :)

Melissa - I suspect the ppd is hitting me a bit too, or just lack of sleep or whatever, because WOW. I have been struggling to function. I'm doing a *little* better this week in terms of trying to enjoy things and not feel down, but my house is utterly trashed :( I think DH's capacity for doing housework has finally hit its cap. So... I actually asked my mother for help. I'm kinda proud of myself for asking. We'll see if she shows up - she said she would come by this week, and after not hearing a word, I called last night and she gave me a story about a gall bladder attack (she's never had gall issues before...), and said she might try to come over tomorrow. *shrug* who knows!

Still getting lots of headaches. I have my 6 week doc appt next week, so I have to remember to mention them. Anyone else still having headaches and whatnot?

and now, back to feeding Rose :D


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Feisty~ Thanks. . .and I'm still having headaches as well. Not too sure what the deal is but my doc seemed unconcerned. I'm still not in "normal" mode when it comes to cleaning and such either, I'm feeling quite exhausted most days. Ness slept like a champ for a couple days in a row, but is back to every 3 hours tonight.

Melissa~ Sorry you're feeling out of sorts! I hope things work themselves out quickly. Hugs girl!

YAY for V day Ann Marie! I remember that day very well. :)

My oldest kiddo is here visiting. . .it's been so sweet to see her with baby Ness! Love having her here and can't wait until summer when she's moved back with us for good. Not that she'll live with us forever (LOL) but she will for at least several months while she and Mark sort things for a restaurant opening around the end of the year I'd guess. :)

Attaching a pic of them. . .love the faces in this one. :)
 



Attached Files:







Taylor n Ness 1.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## allforthegirl

Mel - That is awesome that you asked for help!! Even if your mom will be a bum and give you grief something is at least something!! Way to go Girl!! :thumbup:

Kellie - I get only one stretch of four hours at night then we go to waking up every two hrs to eat. I was thankful he wasn't sleeping restlessly with gas, cause I can't sleep if he is fussing in his sleep. Every little noise wakes me up. Very cute pic of your girls!! Ness's look on her face is priceless!! Z doesn't smile at anyone other than me and his play gym LOL.


----------



## blessedmomma

mel- your mom sounds just like mine!!! I don't even ask for help from her cuz if I talk to her she has a long list of woes before I can even get a word in. and after hearing all that I would feel guilty to ask lol. the last time I asked her to do anything was when jaxon and nathon were born. I asked her to stay at the hospital with me during labor since DH had all the kids and couldn't stay the whole time. she stayed both times, but just complained about all her ailments and then talked about one of my exes who she still talks to. thanks mom, just what I want to talk about during labor :dohh: there is a reason he is an ex and I don't talk to him anymore. he was an alcoholic and abusive to me. so when I was pregnant with mason I didn't even ask for her to come up. when it got really close she text me one day to say she couldn't come and be a surrogate dad for my DH. that he would have to 'step up'... seriously!!!! I never asked cuz she made it such a stressful situation with her complaining and telling me all about my ex boyfriend from many years ago. and by no means was she ever a surrogate dad. I only wanted someone there in case I had to have a cesarean. after she was there I regretted even asking. made me so mad. she is ridiculous sometimes :roll:

Kelly- loooove that pic <3 hope ness sleeps better!

I took d3, b-50 complex, and magnesium yesterday and almost immediately felt better. can it work that fast??? also Sophia slept so much better last night. she was still up every 2 hrs to eat (which is good since she is still jaundiced) but at least she went right back to sleep immediately after each feed. eliminating the 2+ hour wake sessions makes a huge difference lol


----------



## allforthegirl

Melissa I wonder if you were low on something. Maybe magnesium. I read that can help, I haven't tried it yet, but you are making me wonder if I should try that. 

Oh ladies seriously if I asked my mom to help she would come in and throw everything out. That is what she does. She thinks our stuff is just garbage. She has done it before for me, and I missing stuff! So not cool. So I will never ask her to help me do anything other than clean my kitchen&#8230;. even if she doesn't clean it the way I want it :haha:


----------



## ricschick

woohoo ann-marie for v day!! 

sorry your feeling down girls I hope you feel better and are able to get more sleep!!

lovely pic kellie!!


----------



## ladyluck8181

Have you thought of any names yet Claire?


----------



## Masonsbaby

Congrats donna!!!!
Yay for team pink Claire!
Hope everyone who's feeling down feel better soon hugs
Afu (as for us) feel like an us not a me anymore lol Leightons reflux is getting better with the Zantac but now he has colic in the evening lol got some infants friend and that seemed to help yesterday the hours between 5-8 (suicide hour) R a struggle but he hopefully will get better soon.
He sleeps between feeds at night usually between 2-3.5 hours so im getting sleep which makes ALL the difference to feeling happy i think. 
Just love him so much he's steered smiling and cooing to me now and everytime he smiles i cry! Lol he's just too sweet


----------



## Masonsbaby

Oh and finally breastfeeding is psi free! Yay so relieved!!!


----------



## ricschick

beccy I hope the colic settles soon bless him!!!

ann-marie the only name really that we have at the moment is Georgia. I like the name May but dh doesn't like it so I was thinking maybe Georgia may but all the childrens middle names are meaningful for eg emma Amanda (Amanda being my middle name) and the only sentimental thing about the name may is that that is the month we got married:haha: so its a tricky one! it normally takes us ages to decide on a name ellie went 2 weeks without a name lol:dohh:


----------



## wannabubba#4

here is a quick pic of Abi, came on to say more but she is awake and hungry xxx
 



Attached Files:







100_3478.jpg
File size: 43.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## crysshae

Awww! She's so cute!


----------



## Fairydust22

She is beautiful I love her head of hair my youngest was exactly the same :) xx


----------



## allforthegirl

Beccy I am glad that the reflux is getting better. Z seems to be slowly growing out of it, all I can say it is better than before, but have a ways to go. Definitely not what you went through obviously :hugs: Love when Z smiles, and just today he started to smile at other people. This morning with DH and my mother. Now poor you having to deal with colic! We too have a bit of a cranky time, but not colic, I feel for you my dear!! Sorry but what is psi free?? Though glad that bf is going better! That always feels good when things work out!

Donna - I commented on the other thread but I have to again, she is just too darn cute!

AFM Z is feeling better, and not nearly as gassy as before. No more explosive poo's. Though my breast are still killing me. If Z puts his elbow on my boob I seriously squirm. Then if my nips get hard yowwwwy owwy the Raynaud is killing me. At least it is least, though I did buy the same thing Melissa is taking, I am hoping that helps me too!!


----------



## crysshae

Love your avatars Donna and Sacha!


----------



## FeistyMom

Donna she is gorgeous!

Beccy - glad things are getting better! Hopefully the colic will clear up.

Rosemary has smiled at me :) And I actually slept for at least 2 hours straight lastnight. Still feeling exhausted all the time but that was a good step in the right direction. Now if only DH would realize I'm getting really down and stop criticizing me I'd be better off. Also my mom has been a no show this week. So yeah.


----------



## blessedmomma

beccy- glad the bfing is getting better! sorry to hear about the colic. hopefully he will continue to get better :hugs:

donna- she is absolutely gorgeous! looks just like my LO :cloud9:

sacha- this is the page I used for my raynauds treatment https://nbci.ca/index.php?option=co...auds-phenomenon&catid=5:information&Itemid=17 although, the nifedipine was giving me horrible headaches and neck pain so I stopped. I didn't experience it with my last baby so I wasn't expecting it. about the 4th day in I was over it. so now just doing the calcium, mag, and b vitamins.

mel- I hope you get more sleep! cant believe DH is criticizing you :(


----------



## allforthegirl

Melissa yes that is the one I go on too. I just haven't ever tried the Magnesium before. I did though pick some up the other day, and today was the 2nd day, and I am finding some relief, but I am still taking the Adalate. I also noticed the headache a bit, but in comparison to my nip pain it is nothing. I really glad it is working for you! :thumbup:


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks sacha! you sound like me with my last baby. it gave me a little bit of a headache, but that didn't outweigh the nip pain so I kept taking it. this time the headache was absolutely horrible. funny how it could be different this time?? also my nip pain isn't as bad so im hoping it doesn't get worse. im thinking it was so much worse last time since his lip tie was so much worse. it was always a struggle to get a good latch. she has the lip tie as well, but its not near as tight. her latch is already much better. have you checked him for a lip or tongue tie??? could also be that the antibiotics you just got off made it worse too. I have heard they can make it flair


----------



## allforthegirl

Well it is better than previous times, and I have had him checked and I know it is not tongue as he can stick it way out of his mouth. I think because of my fast let down he doesn't latch as well as he should, he really doesn't have to to get milk. I have one nip that he seems to not latch all that well on, so it is extra sore. 

I do have a question. His one soft spot on the top of his head has sunk a bit, but he has had lots of wet diapers. What other reasons would make it do that?


----------



## blessedmomma

oh yeah the fast let down effecting his latch could def make a difference. Sophia latches better on one side and the other side is a little sore when she latches still.

not sure about the soft spot. maybe you can find something online??


----------



## allforthegirl

The soft spot was sunken then once he fell asleep it went back. How weird is that?? 

My fast let down is def making him gassy at times. I wish we could spend more time cuddling while bf but he will be full only after 5-10 min. Seems so quick. Though at times when I have to get supper done or out in public it works.


----------



## crysshae

Their soft spot will sink when they feel poorly or over tired. Maybe he was feeling tired, since it went back up after he went to sleep.


----------



## allforthegirl

crysshae said:


> Their soft spot will sink when they feel poorly or over tired. Maybe he was feeling tired, since it went back up after he went to sleep.

That is exactly what happened then. He was both not feeling well (gassy) and very tired. I have never noticed this before. Oh and when I did look it up on line of course all I found was that it meant that he needed medical treatment. Yet I knew he wasn't dehydrated or ill, so I had no idea what was going on. I am so thankful that you told me this!!! :flower:


----------



## crysshae

Glad I could help. :flower:


----------



## tryn4

Hey guys! What have I missed? My laptop is garbage & the kids had me busy over march break. Not really doing anything, but tried to make use of the extra help while they were home. How is everyone, I see I missed Donna's delivery. SHE IS GORGEOUS! Congrats hunny!

Claire-I swear girls are taking over! Cutest scan pic ever!

Kellie-nessa is such a sweetpea, daddy looks tired LOL!

Sach- how are u n Z doing? Is he our only boy? I didn't read all the pages I missed so I'm not sure what going on with everyone else...

UPDATE ME GIRLIES!

will post some pics if I can get the laptop to behave. Pic upload doesn't work from my phone...love & thoughts to u all!

Oh by the way..Kaliyah doing great, had 1 month check up yesterday, she's up to 8 lbs now, just a joy. Sleeps in her crib, but still wakes for a couple feeds during the night, but thats fine. :)


----------



## allforthegirl

I was wondering where you went Iesha. I was about to ask about you LOL.

Z is doing well. He is going through his 5 week fussy period. (Reading a great book called 'The Wonder Weeks' highly recommend it) He won't let me put him down long before he wakes up and is like WTF!! :haha: We went out for our first walk outside yesterday and the poor guy was being bounced all over the place with all the melting snow and ice LOL, Can't wait to do it more often. I love walking outside. 

Z isn't the only boy, Beccy had a little boy too, but they sure are out numbered :haha:

Here is a couple pics of him.


----------



## blessedmomma

Iesha- sounds like she is doing great!

Sacha- sooo cute!

has anyone looked up the dunstan baby language?? I used it for mason and it is so great! there is a video on youtube of the lady on oprah explaining it. really helps to know what your baby is wanting based on which cry they make


----------



## allforthegirl

Melissa I have heard of that. Though Z doesn't make those exact sounds but I have figured out which one is which for him. Isn't the Nah sound for hunger?? It has been a long time since I last heard them all. LOL


----------



## blessedmomma

yes! I happened to come across it again and was so glad I did. it helps so much :)


----------



## Masonsbaby

Breastfeeding is pain free lol sorry been so busy! We R doing well colic is getting better as is the reflux still have the occasional off day but overall pretty good R we the only ones with boys sacha wow that's funny and we had them the same day as 10th in Australia is the 9th in usa crazy ;)


----------



## ricschick

found another bargain today!! I bought a moses basket plus a rocking stand and 3 sheets for £5!!!!!!! I mainly got it for the stand but such a bargain!!!:happydance:


----------



## allforthegirl

Awesome very cute Claire!! :thumbup:


----------



## blessedmomma

great deal Claire! very cute <3

beccy- yay for pain free bfing! with my last baby, mason, it was horribly painful the first 5 months. im amazed this time that within the first week it got better

afm- two things going on... first, I think I have a forceful letdown. she is making the clicking sound and gets gassy and spits up a lot. with mason I had to constantly squeeze and massage my boob while he ate so he could get anything. I have realized im squeezing when she eats so I decided to make sure I don't and it seems to be helping so far. second, my pp bleeding only lasted a week and half??? I have been wearing a pad still, but the last week there has been nothing on it. im nervous to just leave it off since I know it can stop and start, but now it just seems weird to keep putting one on. with my other kids it was about 4 weeks. I cant help but think something may be wrong??? no pain or discomfort, no other weird symptoms. just crazy it would be so short. not complaining lol, just weird!


----------



## allforthegirl

Melissa I think that your bleeding has stopped because your doing so well with bfing. If you had compress with ds then it makes sense to me if she is doing better this time, you are too ;)

Mine will click too, or even let go of the latch when he doesn't like it going that fast. He doesn't even need a deep latch to get my milk going and let down 10 times in 10 min. It is crazy!!


----------



## wannabubba#4

My lochia appears to have stopped too on day 10, I know it can still come back so am afraid to count my chickens yet but Abi has been feeding constantly and my uterus was not palpable after day 4 so could be just going to be less this time,

I have had absolutely no breast or nipple pain up until now at all. Touch wood I have not just jinxed it lol!! Weird though! I still remember the uncomfortable few days at the beginning of breast feeding, with previous babies but nothing so far this time.

Hubby says it's a shame we have decided to stop after Abi, since we seem to be getting better at it lol haha xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

its so weird to have stopped so early, but I guess if its normal sometimes I wont worry.

sacha- yes I had tons of probs nursing him. bad latch from top lip tie was just the beginning so my supply was really low and had to compress.

donna- maybe you should have more! :)

we are ntnp for life, so we could very well have more. I would love more, but I feel completely blessed if this is all we are given. content either way <3


----------



## ricschick

wow donna glad everything is going so well!! is she really your last???:haha: funny tho because dh came in last night and said to me so do you think this is the last one? and I said YES and he said nah I don't think so!!!!!!!! I want another boy:shhh::saywhat: I was like hmmmm will see!!! but that means driving a bus lol!!! im still sticking with no more but you never no!!:dohh:

im a little nervous this week, I haven't spoken to my mum in 3 years as she has been a drinker all my life and it came to a head when ellie was 5 when she had to have her tonsils out and my mum let me down, but she has been dry now for 9months. my dh said to me the other night I think you should start speaking to your mum again! he said because if anything happened to her you would never for give yourself. so it got me thinking and im just gonna forget the past and move forward. im under no lelusion that she will never drink again and that is something im going to have to deal with and except at the time, but lifes to short so im going to see how it goes!:cry:


----------



## ladyluck8181

You are a bigger person that me Claire, my bio mum was a heroin addict and given a choice between me or her drugs. She chose her drugs and I was adopted when I was 5. She found me in 2010 after 15 years of being clean and as much as I tried I could not get past the hurt that she put me through as a child. I did go meet her once but after that I told her I could not do it, I did not want to do it and to me she was nothing. She, of course, had a fit trying to stating I could not be her Ann-Marie as her Ann-Marie would never have grown up to be so cold and I was an imposter the whole time even though she had previously pointed out a mole on my face saying I had had it since I was born :rofl: I in turn told her if she ever contacted me again I would contact the police. I have 'touch wood' never heard from her since.

I really hope it all works out ok for you, try not to be nervous because it is your choice to be in touch with her and you can sever ties again with her. I did question myself on how I would feel if she passed away but then I remember everything and I know that I have no connection, blood or not, to this lady. 

Donna - So glad to hear everything is going well :happydance:


----------



## crysshae

Donna- Sounds like hubby might want more??

Good luck, Claire. I hope she stays sober for life and is the mom and grandmother she should be.

So sorry you had to go through that Ann-Marie. It's very sad that people let drugs get hold of them that way.


----------



## ricschick

Thanks ann-Marie my aunt sounds exactly like your mum she had 5 children all taken into care as she too was a heroin addict. Such a selfish life these people lead! My mum has always been in my life and I lived with her upto the age of 14 Shen us finally had enough and went to live with my dad, who us the best dad in the world!! I've come to terms with the fact she will never be the mum I want her to be. And will just take it one day at a time. Xxx


----------



## allforthegirl

Wow you ladies really are strong survivors!! You should be very proud of yourselves for getting through these times with out your bio moms. I don't always like or understand my mother, but I still could not live with out mine, so you are troopers in my eyes!! <3

Anyone heard from Iesha lately? She must be one busy momma. I hope she is doing well. We miss you lady!!


----------



## ladyluck8181

I have my adoptive mother who to me is my whole mum, she is the one who read me bed time stories, nursed my poorlies and is the one who my children's grandma. I couldn't be without her :happydance: even if she does drive me bonkers :haha:


----------



## blessedmomma

Claire and Ann-Marie :hugs:


----------



## FeistyMom

Claire & ann-marie you are so strong! big *hugs* to you both.

Melissa & donna - Funny lochia stopped so soon for you both - for me it has lasted longer than with any other baby. I still have a bit going on, and its 6 weeks now! And donna - I didn't have nipple pain either and was actually a bit worried that I must have been doing it wrong. Rosemary defiitely clicks, but the lactation consultant said if its not causing pain, it is just her way of slowing down flow so she doesn't choke. Made sense to me!

For the bf'ing mommies - I heard something interesting about breast milk production the other day. Apparently they have done some studies that are showing that we produce different quantities and types of milk based on gender of baby! Higher volume for girls, higher fat content for boys. I thought this was quite interesting as I did notice higher volume with my girls and thought it was due to more stress when I had DS.

So ladies, as many of us have approached or passed the magic 6 week pp date, maybe you can relate - my DH has been eager to resume DTD, but as soon as I was cleared, he seems to have lost interest! Now on the one hand, I'm actually still a bit tender (my exam hurt a bit), but on the other, I'm kinda ready to go ;) But he's flat out turned me down twice (like I literally said - hey, kids are asleep - do you wanna??? and he said no, even after pawing me while I was trying to make dinner... totally mixed messages). He goes out of town next week for training, so this was basically it for another 3 weeks.


----------



## silver_penny

How frustrating the mixed signals are! Maybe you can jump him tonight, don't let him give you no for an answer :haha: I find it a little easier to get the deed done when I'm in control the first couple of times anyhow. Of course, after #3 I think I waited 2 weeks before getting back into the swing of things:dohh:


----------



## allforthegirl

My DH is getting all hungry beast on me. I just am not ready. With all that trauma down there I am very hesitant&#8230;. and plain not interested :blush: Poor dh :(


----------



## blessedmomma

mel- that's interesting about the milk! wonder whats going on with your DH. I know mine is anxious, but he also tells me later- sorry for pawing when im not ready lol. im only 3 weeks in though. 

as soon as we resume dtd again we will technically be ntnp as usual. I don't expect anything too soon while bfing, but I would love more eventually.


----------



## crysshae

It's always a weird time, isn't it?

When you ask that way, it's possible he thinks you're only asking because he's been making moves, and that can make them feel like you're not really interested or they feel guilty if they say yes. So try making moves on him to show you're truly interested. Once you get started ask him to take it easy since you're still tender. I hope y'all can figure it out before he leaves.


----------



## tryn4

Miss you too Sach!

I don't know why other than my laptop issues (viruses) y I haven't kept up more posts, yes I was slightly busy, but now I feel I live in the supermarket, or drop into my maury/people's court/dr Phil/cook dinner/do bottles/bed routine LOL...

On a positive note, hubby & I have resumed dtd, although I do feel just slightly sore (on one side more than the other...strange?) But I felt I was ready, and I can't lie, we r the type of couple that probably doesn't do it every day, but when we do, it's always awesome. Seriously. I was thinking about it the other day, that god really created this man for me, I was feeling a little self conscious about my belly being bigger than before (it was already huge) and my husband was telling me how perfect n sexy I am, and how he craves my body. He also told me he checks out my big ass while I sleep in the morning & how much he likes it. Then followed that statement with "yea I know I'm a stalker" :rofl: needless to say the flattery is such a turn on especially after having a baby. 
On the protection issue though, he says we cannot afford another baby right now, so he has pulled out and he mentioned getting condoms. That is gonna be tough, we have had been ntnp for 5 yrs, then ttc for the following 3 yrs...we shall see...I haven't made my six week gyne appt yet, Thursday Kali is 6 weeks, but I know my doc gonna try that crap about an iud, but I'm just gonna say no thanks.

By the way..does anybody want to connect on facebook? I'm there all the time (via my phone) and its just way easier..let me know. I would love to keep in touch more often.

Btw-the description of u breastfeeders "clicking" is making me crack up! In a good way though :D


----------



## wannabubba#4

Iesha I am on fbook more than here too, would love to keep in touch

Donna Fox ( nee Prentice) on there, pic of Abi is my avatar, from Alexandria west Dunbartonshire Scotland xxx

I am kind of scared to DTD also, only been 2 weeks I suppose but I don't remember being so anxious last time, but must have been cos that was my forceps delivery baby and I was real sore for ages lol!! Maybe I just was not even contemplating it at this stage then lol xxx


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I've lost 2 huge update posts consecutively, I even tried to copy it last time, but BNB is messing up my computer, or I have a virus? Anyway. . I'd LOVE to connect with you all on Facebook if you're willing. I can do it on my phone one handed much easier than here. Kellie Taylor Lafevor

I will try to post THIS and if it works, try to post the dumb update again. LOL

OKAY, maybe it's when I try to add pictures that it screws up?? 

I'm going to condense here as time is short!

Ness had her 2 month check up today, she's 11lbs 11oz. . .50th percentile across the board (even with those cheeks!) ;) She's stuffy a lot, I'm supposed to use the nose drops more and suck her nose out. We both hate that, but will have to suck it up (pun intended). ;)

2 of my 3 kids were here for a week, it was wonderful. . .we're moving across the country in 5 weeks so when I have 2 handed free time that I could type, I need to be packing, sorting, trashing stuff. . .hence the request for facebook which I can do with one hand easier. LOL!

I'm glad everyone sounds like they're doing well (but busy) and I'm sorry again, to post an update but not comment on everyone else. No sex here yet. . .but my dh doesn't have much of a drive. Ness is sleeping in our bed and we're both freaking wiped still as well. 

<3 to you all!!


----------



## blessedmomma

would love to join up with you ladies on fb. we are 'Jason Melissa Fleming' on there.


----------



## allforthegirl

Me too please add me 'Sacha Claude'


----------



## allforthegirl

Iesha I would love my DH to talk me up like that. I too am very self conscience right now, plus worried about my baby maker. I think the only way I would crawl into bed with him is if he talked like yours&#8230;. :haha:


----------



## ricschick

hi guys fb is a great idea im Claire Baldwin if friend requested some already. my oic is off all of us at our wedding.

well went to my mums last night got my brother to meet me there for support but it was fine and kids enjoyed themselves. im just glad there is no more bad feeling as likfe really Is too short. I have my happy family so will just take the good times with my mum and ignore the rest. 

im always nervous DTD after giving birth too but my dh is always complimentary even if I don't believe him lol but that's my self confidence issue. im sure your dh maybe just a little nervous about hurting you maybe?.


----------



## allforthegirl

claire what an amazing way to look at it. Very proud of you. I foresee some really good Karma coming your way!! ;)


----------



## ricschick

Thanks Hun xxxx


----------



## crysshae

That's a great positive attitude, Claire. 

I'm Crystal Holt-Cook on FB. :flower:


----------



## ricschick

friend request sent!!

iesha whats your full name?? xx


----------



## tryn4

I am iesha Lawson on fb. I'm going to add u all!


----------



## tryn4

Pic of me on my profile pic I believe


----------



## tryn4

Ok, so far I friend requested Sach, can't find Donna, sent Kellie a msg that I wasn't seeing a friend request. Going to look for the rest, but please add me iesha Lawson Scarborough Canada or Toronto Canada (can't remember) I unprivated my page so you could all add me :)


----------



## crysshae

I've accepted Sacha and Claire's request. 

Sent to Iesha, Kellie, Melissa, and Donna.


Iesha - Donna didn't show up in the pull down when I typed her name, but when I hit enter, it took me straight to her page.

It's so cool to see everyone's pictures. Love that we can keep in touch on FB.


----------



## allforthegirl

crysshae said:


> I've accepted Sacha and Claire's request.
> 
> Sent to Iesha, Kellie, Melissa, and Donna.
> 
> 
> Iesha - Donna didn't show up in the pull down when I typed her name, but when I hit enter, it took me straight to her page.
> 
> It's so cool to see everyone's pictures. Love that we can keep in touch on FB.

Yeah I had to enter her city first before it would show up for me.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Yay!! Think I have quite a few of you now on Facebook
Xx


----------



## ChubbyCheeks

I'm having baby no 5
& would love to chat to anyone who also has a big family :D


----------



## allforthegirl

ChubbyCheeks said:


> I'm having baby no 5
> & would love to chat to anyone who also has a big family :D

Welcome!! :hi: and congrats:flower:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Congrats Chubbycheeks! How is pregnancy treating you so far?

Most of us in here bar Anne Marie and Claire have had our babies now but we are still here supporting and chatting to each other, there is also a parenting thread we are in too. But welcome, lovely to hear of more big families. I have just had my number 5 too.


xxx


----------



## ricschick

hi and welcome chubbycheeks!! im pregnant with no5 too!! hows things going? x


----------



## Masonsbaby

Parenting thread?


----------



## ChubbyCheeks

Thanks for the welcome ladies! Nice to be here with like minded woman i know ppl can be shocked when i tell them i have 4 Already! Always knew we wanted a big family & ppl find that hard to get their heads around...we came from big families & its the norm for me &
Hubby. Anyway things are going good for now, had no symptoms till today - woke up with sore boobs so looking for a supportive bra at the mo...Other than that i dont 'feel' pregnant yet...already a plus size so no changes in size / shape. Hows everyone else keeping? :) x


----------



## Chalrhow

Hi everyone,

Finding it hard to get 5 mins to come post... Mya has been hard work the last week or so... We have both had our 6 week checks... She is now just over 11lbs... I have the coil fitted, wasnt anywhere near as bad as i was expecting... Seen people have posted their fb so im away to try add you all :)


----------



## crysshae

Welcome and congratulations, ChubbyCheeks!

Beccy - The thread Sacha started recently. Here's the link. 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/parenting-groups/2126619-4-5-6-more-baby-mommas.html


----------



## allforthegirl

The partnering group is 4-5-6-more-baby-mommas


----------



## allforthegirl

Great minds think a like Crystal ;)


----------



## allforthegirl

Chubbycheeks we are also familiar with everyones first name on here so you are more than welcome to do the same if you wish. I am Sacha!! :hi:


----------



## crysshae

:flower:


----------



## ChubbyCheeks

allforthegirl said:


> Chubbycheeks we are also familiar with everyones first name on here so you are more than welcome to do the same if you wish. I am Sacha!! :hi:

Hello :) My names Lynn x


----------



## wannabubba#4

So what ages are your boys Lynn? 
And do they know about the baby yet?
Are you planning on finder out the gender?

You can see all m my stats in my signature lol

Xxx


----------



## ricschick

yep I think we have all had those reactions lynn lol im still getting them!! but I think it says a lot more about them then it does about us! 

im feeling big and I can now see the baby moving from the outside! im tired and weeing for England but otherwise fine! xx


----------



## ChubbyCheeks

wannabubba#4 said:


> So what ages are your boys Lynn?
> And do they know about the baby yet?
> Are you planning on finder out the gender?
> 
> You can see all m my stats in my signature lol
> 
> My boys are aged 12, 9, 7 & 3 :) I like the wee gap i have between them. Yeah they know about this pregnancy & they where all happy but decided they would like a sister! I'll defo be finding out the sex mainly cos i strive to be organised! Plus i have been told on a pyschic reading on valentines i was pregnant & it was a girl! So i hope if she was right about one thing she was right about another ;)


----------



## erin5

Hi everyone! I am also having my 5th, due in the beginning of November. I have 2 girls and 2 boys ages 6,5,4 and 2. 

I am not telling anyone about this pregnancy until after the first trimester and we've had an US. Last year I had my 3rd mc, and it was devastating telling everyone. It's been very hard keeping it a secret, but most of my mcs have been at 10 and 11 weeks. I just remember that and it gives me pause.

Anyway, my all day sickness hasn't been too bad. More of an aversion to eating or eating a lot. I am drop dead exhausted. Plus my allergies and asthma has kicked in this week which has made my exhaustion worse. I do have a very helpful husband who lets me get in lots of naps.

This weekend I plan on making a lot of dinners to freeze ahead. I know the next two weeks will be hard with me being under the weather. So cooking and sleeping are the plan.

Nice to meet all of you. Congrats to those of you who just had babies.


----------



## tryn4

Welcome chubbycheeks!

Sidenote: so tired! Who do me & hubby think we are partying? LOL he's at work I'm sure dead on his feet & Kali just woke up & my head banging!

Hanging on to our youth for dear life lol


----------



## allforthegirl

Lynn I now have 5 boys!! I am a boy maker apparently. I sure hope that you do get a girl, as I am reader and even saw a baby girl that I though would mean we were having a girl too. Even every person (psychic or not) I talked to said I would have a girl. They weren't wrong as the soul that came to me and all the others was truly a girl, she just came into this life a boy. :shrug: We all get what we are meant to have, I was sad for a long time that he was a boy, but I think that was mainly because I got my hopes up. I sure hope that you will have one!! I really do. :flower: (sorry if this sounds like I am trying to be a downer, that is not what I am trying to do, just your story sounds so similar to mine :))


----------



## tryn4

Welcome chubbycheeks!

Sidenote: so tired! Who do me & hubby think we are partying? LOL he's at work I'm sure dead on his feet & Kali just woke up & my head banging!

Hanging on to our youth for dear life lol


----------



## allforthegirl

Erin welcome!! :hi: Wow we have a lot 5er's =D


----------



## allforthegirl

Iesha you are too funny, i bet you had a blast though!!


----------



## erin5

allforthegirl said:


> Erin welcome!! :hi: Wow we have a lot 5er's =D

Thanks, it certainly seems so!


----------



## ricschick

lynn I hope your prediction is right! do you feel any different this time round? we are on our 5th and we are having another girl so that will be 4 girls for us and just 1 ds! ds sure will be spoilt as his sisters adore him!

welcome erin! I hope you feel better soon I hate the 1st tri and fx for a sticky bean in there!!

im huge (or I feel huge) I find with girls they make you fat everywhere!! il put on a bump pic later. there just seems like such a long way to go still!! I don't want to wish it away but apart of me would like it to hurry up and be july already lol.

nursery is coming together dh put the cot together yesterday:happydance: so now I need to put up the wall stickers but not sure if im changing my mind on them or not???? will see I can always take them down if needs be!!


----------



## ChubbyCheeks

allforthegirl said:


> Lynn I now have 5 boys!! I am a boy maker apparently. I sure hope that you do get a girl, as I am reader and even saw a baby girl that I though would mean we were having a girl too. Even every person (psychic or not) I talked to said I would have a girl. They weren't wrong as the soul that came to me and all the others was truly a girl, she just came into this life a boy. :shrug: We all get what we are meant to have, I was sad for a long time that he was a boy, but I think that was mainly because I got my hopes up. I sure hope that you will have one!! I really do. :flower: (sorry if this sounds like I am trying to be a downer, that is not what I am trying to do, just your story sounds so similar to mine :))


Thanks for sharing your story..I am trying not to get my hopes up!
But i always beleived in myself my girl would come last, it's truely a beleif of mine. Your story was lovely tho, i totally understand about the soul etc..

Hello Erin :happydance:


----------



## allforthegirl

Lynn Well if for what ever reason you need some extra support, let me know :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

congrats to the new ladies :cloud9:

good to hear how everyone is doing. I have been so busy trying to get back to school with the kids and the house and all. its so nice to have energy when the pregnancy is done, but then there is so much to do and not enough time lol


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Welcome Erin and Lynn! 

The craziness just continues around here but we're hanging in there! 

SO glad to see some of you on FB now. . .love all the pics!


----------



## ricschick

im currently feeling extremely fat!! not just my bump which doesn't really bother me its everywhere else!! I find with girls they make you fat everywhere!! my arse is bigger my legs are bigger. im running out of clothes that actually fit me and fed up of wearing the same old thing leggings!! I need to stock up on dresses and just live in those I think


----------



## allforthegirl

Claire I thought you looked great, but I can understand how you feel. We all feel fatter/bigger than we are. I think the fat glasses get put on the moment the double lines show up. ;)


----------



## wannabubba#4

Claire you look gorgeous hun.

xxx


----------



## crysshae

Claire - You look great! I spread every time I get pregnant, almost from the beginning. It doesn't matter boy or girl. Lol. It doesn't matter how much, being pregnant is still beautiful!


----------



## ladyluck8181

For the last week or so I thought everyone had been really quiet................



Some how I had managed to unsubscribe from the thread :dohh:


----------



## allforthegirl

It has been a little quiet but I figured it was just a really busy weekend for everyone.


----------



## BeautifulD

Can I cautiously join you ladies? I'm pregnant with number four due 10th Dec! 

I say cautiously join as I have a history of recurrent mcs (this is actually pregnancy #8 for me)


----------



## allforthegirl

BeautifulD said:


> Can I cautiously join you ladies? I'm pregnant with number four due 10th Dec!
> 
> I say cautiously join as I have a history of recurrent mcs (this is actually pregnancy #8 for me)

Absolutely!! :flower: I am sorry to hear about the mcs, but you don't have to leave the group at any time if you don't want to. ;)


----------



## BeautifulD

Aww thanks :)


----------



## crysshae

I'm sorry about your recurrent miscarriages. Welcome and congratulations on your pregnancy. I pray this one is sticky for you!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Welcome and best of luck to you!! HUGS!


----------



## silver_penny

I'm still sticking around, just not talking much... 15 weeks already and still haven't told the in-laws. Oh, and we are adding to our animal family. We're going to be getting a camel at the end of the month!!! So excited! And yes, I know we're crazy :haha:


----------



## allforthegirl

A camel is an interesting choice. What got you wanting one?


----------



## BeautifulD

Thank you for the welcome ladies!

Hmm a Camel is a very interesting choice :haha:


----------



## ladyluck8181

Hello & welcome :flower:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hi beautiful!!

Congrats and welcome

A camel???? Where do you live? Where do you keep a camel? Omg lol!!! I want a camel. Are you even allowed a camel as a pet? Will you ride your camel? Is it more like a working animal rather than a pet? Sorry for the nosyness lol!! But a camel?? Lmao fab choice, although not when they spit pmsl 

xx


----------



## silver_penny

lol, yes a camel :) MY hubby and his dad have always wanted one. We have 2 1/2 acres here where we will keep it and live in a desert, so it should be rather happy. Yes, we plan on training it to ride, but right now its only 9 months old (5'6" at the top of its hump already!) Can't ride it until 2-3 years old. they live to be over 50 years old. We plan on getting so females and starting a nice little herd and milking the females (there milk sells for $80-$160 US a gallon!) and people love the uniqueness of them, if we can train it well enough, we would love to do Nativity scenes and possible rides with him :) And like I said before, I know we're crazy :) We've done other animals before, too. We've had goats, chickens, rabbits, turkeys, ducks, and geese. Right now we have one horse, four dogs, and a cat (Not to mention the 8 people we have living in a 3 bedroom house!)


----------



## BeautifulD

Wow!! that is totally AWESOME!! I'd love to have some chickens but I think the cats would love it more! haha


----------



## allforthegirl

That is really interesting. We would love to have a few acres of land, but we would have to move way out of the city to get it, and then have to commute for work. Not feasible at the moment. DH lived on a farm most of his life and raised horses, so we would love to have our own. One day when the boys are older. Oh and as for 8 people in a 3 bedroom house that is us! We are still working on a fourth room, but that won't get finished until DH finds another job&#8230;. Which is taking for ever!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Huh, that's TOTALLY Awesome that you're getting a camel. :) :) :)


----------



## ricschick

welcome to the new girls!!!

wow a camel sounds great!! lol 

thanks girls for the lovely comments!! so we went to the wedding Saturday which was lovely we all had a lovely day altho emma wasn't feeling great but calpol sorted that out!! and now me and emma arnt well I have such a sore throat and so does emma so not doing much today just stuff around the house. going down the caravan at the weekend til the end of term so hopefully kids wont get bored and do my head in lol I just hope dh can take the time off as he did book it off but he maybe too busy! will see!! xx

oh and im past Vday!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## allforthegirl

Congrats on being past Vday!! That is exciting! Wow I can't believe you are already past it. It has gone really fast!!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Woop for passing v day Claire and hoping everyone feels better soon. Dawson is poorly today again, had a temp last week for a night only but he is hot again today and looks pale and is just more clingy than ever.

My little lady is 4 weeks today, already! xxx

I have been so tired and crabby over the weekend, poor hubby can't do anything right. I know I am being irrational a lot but am so annoyed and pissed off at silly things that build up then I am in a strop and can't even get myself out of it. He wanted to buy chocolate for god sake and I went into a strop because ' I am trying to lose the baby weight not gain more!! '' then bought I went and chocolate anyway and still blame him, because it was his idea!! He can't win! Am I the only one being a bitch?? xxx


----------



## allforthegirl

Nah I can be one too. Though I'm positive someone pushes me over the edge!! :devil:


----------



## silver_penny

I try not to be one... just doesn't always work out that way :winkwink:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Lol, the worst thing is...I know!! And I cannot stop it!!! I decide that tonight I will be nice, talk to hubby, tell him what I need him to do to help etc.. Lol then he comes in from work, mentions being tired or having had v real busy day or wants to go to his friends, and I am screaming inside. I am tired, I maybe haven't had the best of days and would love top go out to friends but don't say anything because I know it is not his fault but am being an irrational bitch again.... So say nothing horrid, but don't say anything nice or proactive either and end up feeling angry and peeved off and well bitchy again lmao!! And if he suggested I go out wihout Abi, I would say no!! I want to be with her. But I find I can't leave Dawson either because then I feel I am abandoning him! So in all honesty hubby cannot really win. I want him to interactive with Dawson, the way I do! Not his half arsed attempts at it. I want to be able to spend time with both of the little ones and know he is looking after the other one / interacting with them as I would. And I don't think he does, so I end up doing it all and then feeling bitchy about it. Grrrrr hoping this is hormones and that normal me resumes soon! I really dislike this me! 

Last night he was eating a biscuit and I wanted to shout at him to shut the hell up, why does he need to be so noisy?? Can he not eat normally? Lmao, we have been together 14 years so I am sure he has not suddenly developed eating habits that annoy me so much lol


----------



## crysshae

Lol. Definitely a healthy dose of hormones Donna! They'll settle soon.


----------



## ricschick

hi guys quite in here lately!!
donna I hope your feeling back to yourself now! 

hows everyone else?

cant believe im nearly in 3rd tri!! feeling and looking really big now and im knackered today and a little grumpy, sod it im not doing anything today I just don't have the energy!!


----------



## crysshae

Lovely bump, Claire!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Looking good! 

Ness was 3 months yesterday! We move back to IL in 6 days (1100 miles) so we are packing and planning. Ness and I are flying but it is a 4 hour drive to the airport we fly out of and Mark is driving the Uhaul with the dog.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Thanks Claire xxx can't really remember writing that post or feeling that way now haha, must have been a bad few days !!! Dawson had been such hard work there, screaming hitting himself and generally being exhausting lol.

Janessa is 3 months waaahhhh!! That went fast! Hope your move goes well and everything is nice and smooth for you all xxx


Abi had her 6 week check up with HV today, she is 10lb4 and 57.5cm and is doing great. Following the 50 percentile line perfectly xxx 

hope everyone else is doing well xx


----------



## ricschick

kellie good luck with the move I don't envy you I hate moving!! xx

donna ah bless cant believe she is 6 weeks already!!! madness!!

I have more energy today thank goodness I hate the feeling of laziness! but jobs around the house are getting harder and I feel ive put on to much weight!! ive put on nearly 2 stone!!!:nope: im gonna have to start watching what I eat more!!:dohh:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Claire I put on loads of weight this time, 3 .5 stone!!! Have lost 1.5 but still 2 stone to go, sigh!!!! I just seemed to gain and gain, and gain! Even from my booking in appointment I had already gained loads whereas with my first pregnancy I never put on any weight until I was about 4/5 months. I am sure it will come off again but just is taking a bit longer. I cannot exercise much as I am still sore so that does not help :(.

You are looking fab and third tri yay!!! Won't be long at all! xx


----------



## ricschick

3rd tri:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Yay!!

But for all I am keen to see your beautiful baby and for you to have your new daughter in your arms, I am also thinking that by then my little one will be 4/5 months old and that make me quite sad lol. 

I am really enjoying her being tiny and every day she gets bigger lol. Although I am keen to see what type of little lady or Tom boy she will be haha. 

xxx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Hi again ladies! Not sure if you remember me. Seemed to have lost this thread somehow. Doing great here, third tri already. Baby is a boy and should be here in about 12 weeks!


----------



## ladyluck8181

wannabubba#4 said:


> Yay!!
> 
> But for all I am keen to see your beautiful baby and for you to have your new daughter in your arms, I am also thinking that by then my little one will be 4/5 months old and that make me quite sad lol.
> 
> I am really enjoying her being tiny and every day she gets bigger lol. Although I am keen to see what type of little lady or Tom boy she will be haha.
> 
> xxx

Oh my gosh Donna, how can your little lady be a month and a half already. Everythings going too quick now, need some time to start slowing down :haha:


----------



## ricschick

wow donna that is a scary thought!! thinking about it my pregnancy has gone quickly but the time ahead of me seems so far away and im already uncomfy and getting physically tired. anti-natal on Friday for me. 

got another great bargain from mamas and papas a pair of curtains for the nursery and they were £85 reduced down to £10!!! bargain!!! and my auntie bought me a lovely new moses basket. all I need to get now is a swing for baby and some more bottles and some extra clothes and towels and things then we're done!


----------



## ladyluck8181

You're organised Claire! I've got hammock to get, bouncy chair and a baby bath and then I am done. Just finished the last of the clothes shopping yesterday.

Did you get any further with names yet? We are still stuck at the moment :dohh: I think it's just going to be 'oi'


----------



## ricschick

no we don't have any new ones really I think Georgia is still at the top of the list but knowing us that could change!!lol x


----------



## ricschick

I have no energy today I could sooo go back to bed but the bloody bathroom wont clean itself!!:help:

And im quite breathless today, its so annoying theres things I want to get done and to finish in the nursery but standing up right now seems so much effort!! I hope I get a energy burst soon!!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Ohhhh, I love Georgia! Gabriel would have been Georgia if he were a girl


----------



## allforthegirl

Z will be three months in 8 days!! How crazy is that??

Claire wow I can't believe how far along you are now!! Congrats on the 3rd trimester!! :dance:

Brandi I remember you, glad you found us again, and Congrats on baby boy, he will make it a little bit more even on the sexes LOL. It is a bit female dominated at the moment LOL:haha:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Amazing how fast time goes. It has felt like this pregnancy is going by slowly, but then I noticed there's a January 2015 thread up today, and I realize it's May already and it really puts it into perspective that there isn't much time left. Based on my labours, Gabe will be here in as little as 10 weeks and as much as 13. Either way, 3 months isn't bad at all.

And yes, thankfully another little boy. My poor son is VERY outnumbered right now. On one hand, he's excited he's going to have a little brother, but he's also going through a jealous stage because he's been the only boy for nearly 6 years. He thinks he's being replaced as Mommy's Little Boy.


----------



## ladyluck8181

Sasha!! Good to hear from you, can't believe Zander is nearly 3 months :wacko: crazy stuff!

AFM my naughty little baby is breech so I've been given advice to get it turned. If no joy in 3 weeks they will arrange scan to check presentation :cry:


----------



## ricschick

wow sacha 3 months already!!! wow time has flown!!

ladyluck ahh im sure baby will turm still have plenty of time yet, I went for my antenatal today and baby is lying across but she didn't seem concerned she said they see where baby is at 36 weeks. xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Happy 3m months Zander, Sacha wow time flies eh? Hope you are well xx

Claire Abi was transverse up until we were past 32 weeks and then lay oblique for weeks until she settled down LOA turning ROA only days before she was born, little monkey lol
Love Georgia too, my Conor would have been Georgia if he had been a girl xx

Hi Brandi
Nice to hear from you, I love the name Gabriel, and would have used Gabe too! My hubby was not keen though

Abi slept for 5 hrs last night straight! Brill !! I still keep her with me down stairs until about 11pm, then she gets a last feed when we go up, and she slept until 4am. Clever wee chick :)

I had my coil inserted wednesday, and it was very uncomfortable. And my pelvis has been sore since too. And I have been bleeding since too :( bloody knew I should have got hubby to do the right thing this time and go for snip lol.... But then that is too final haha!

Love to all mums and babies and bumps xx


----------



## allforthegirl

So I have a question to all those mammas that have had their babies so far. Have you resumed did? I am starting to finally think about it. I think I may finally feel healed emotionally and physically from all that nonsense.


----------



## bakingababy

Hi I just found your forum through Google. I'm 6 weeks with my 4th baby I have a girl and two boys so in really hoping for a girl to even things out. I was wondering if any of u guys find you show more with a certain sex.


----------



## bakingababy

Have you had a coil before I took mine out the month before we ttc. I had nothing but trouble with mine hope your not goin through much


----------



## wannabubba#4

Congrats bakingababy, I had a bigger bump with my girls and put more on my butt and hips with my boys but to look at you probably would not know unless you knew me very well lol. Got heavier with every preheat regardless of the sex.

Sacha, we have dtd once :( I just don't feel like it, tired and my back aches pelvis aches and hips click:( hopefully normality will resume soon, feel I am really letting my hubby down and neglecting him.

Hi all other beautiful mommas and babies and bumpps xxx


----------



## ricschick

Congrats bakingababy and welcome to the forum its a great place with loads of help available or general chit chat!!:winkwink: I was the same I think ive gotten bigger with each pregnancy and with my girls you can never tell im pregnant from the back but I think you could with my boy. 

hows everyone doing?? cant believe im 30 weeks im excited now and trying to enjoy my last few weeks of pregnancy and im trying not to wish it away as this is our last baby!! but im excited to get my bag ready and start washing the baby clothes!!!:happydance:


----------

